# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  Serveur Mumble ! Le topic dont la page 1 tu liras ! Pas de Gif -> Pas de Certif !

## Vader_666

TL;DR :
Bienvenue sur le Mumble Canard PC. Celui-ci vous accueillera à toutes heures du jour et de la nuit pour discuter dans la joie et dans la bonne humeur.

Les règles à suivre sur le Mumble sont celles de la charte du Forum (adaptées au vocal évidemment) et cela y compris pour les commentaires qu'il est possible d'attacher à son utilisateur mumble.

--------

*Mode Basket ON*A cause de gens pas sympa qui font que faire les gens pas sympa vous ne pouvez pas vous enregistrer vous-même sur le mumble.

*Pour être enregistré* par un admin :
- Se connecter au serveur
- Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement avec :
Le pseudo sur le mumbleUn petit gif rigolo. Les admins prennent du temps pour enregistrer tout les nouveaux arrivants au plus vite en échange d'un petit gif à intégrer avec la balise [IMG][/IMG]. C'est une sorte de tradition  ::):  Sans gif vous serez enregistré quand même, mais avec un pseudo rigolo pour une semaine.
Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Vous pouvez donc lancer mumble et partir en promenade après avoir posté votre demande en augmentant vos chances de revenir et de vous voir enregistré !  ::): 

Les admins font leur maximum pour suivre les demandes, mais chacun a aussi une vie en dehors de la modération !

--------
Si tu es en train de lire ceci - oui je te tutoie et tant pis si tu aimes pas ça - c'est très certainement car on t'y a envoyé.
Car non, l'utilisateur lambda ne lit pas le manuel, c'est trop has been.
L'utilisateur lambda il vient et il dit : Ça me met un mot de passe, c'est quoi ce mot de passe ?
Et bien figures toi qu'il n'y en a pas.
Si un mot de passe est demandé la cause peut être la suivante :
un oubli de certificat après un changement de machine (par exemple, chance d'arriver 99,9 %)un bug dans la Matrice le Mumble (chance d'arriver 0,01%)une erreur inconnue (chance d'arriver 0,09%)
Dans tous les cas pour ce problème de mot de passe, la solution est de prendre une mine contrit et de demander la suppression de l'ancien certificat (pour plus de détail voir ci dessous).

Mais il y a pleins d'autres choses aussi qu'il faut savoir, alors tu vas prendre un peu de ton temps pour lire la suite.


*MUMBLE OU LE TUTO DE LA DERNIÈRE CHANCE.*
*1) Installation :*
Tu ne sais pas même où trouver Mumble ? Bon je pourrais bien te dire d'aller voir sur google mais ... je vais éviter de commencer comme cela. En grand prince, je te pris de cliquer ICI

C'est bon, tu as réussi à l'installer ? Nan ? Tant pis passe ton chemin.

*2) Connexion :*
Pour se connecter la première fois on va procéder de la façon suivante :

Serveur => Connexion.


*Cela ne sert a RIEN de le chercher dans la liste. Le serveur n'y est pas répertorié.* On l'ajoute donc en favoris.
Sur cette fenêtre on clique sur Ajouter un nouveau serveur et on y copie les données suivante.



*3) Enregistrement :*

*/!\ Cette section ne s'applique plus pour le moment, il faut qu'un admin vous enregistre (voir début du post) /!\*

Avec tout cela, on peut se connecter, c'est merveilleux. On arrive alors dans un pays aux couleurs chamarrées qui n'est pas celui des petits poneys mais la Mare aux canards. Cette mare, c'est l'accueil, c'est chouette mais on en fait vite le tour.
*Pour se déplacer dans les autres channels* il faut s'enregistrer en cliquant sur *Soi => Enregistrer*, et que si tu es anglophone alors ce sera *Self=>Registrer*. Logique implacable quand tu nous tiens.


Attention : Si "Enregistrer" est grisé, cela signifie que le mumble est en mode "Pas de baskets" (c-à-d que les nouveaux arrivants ne peuvent pas s'enregistrer eux-même). En effet par période (et par étrange corélation à 99% lors de vacances scolaires) de gros relous viennent foutre le bordel et nous somme donc obligé de mettre un videur pour filtrer les entrées.


Voila, tu as droit d'aller sur tout le mumble et tu es heureux. Et souvent c'est là que moi, je ne suis pas heureux. En effet dans l'euphorie, tu as oublié de SAUVEGARDER TON PUTAIN DE CERTIFICAT.
Que se passe t-il alors ? Dès que tu auras eu à formater, à changer de pc ou que sais je, tu ne pourras plus avoir accès en te connectant à ton pseudo. Bah oui il va te demander un mot de passe. THE fameux mot de passe. Et pourtant ... relis tout depuis le début ... vas y je t'attends ici. Alors c'est bon ? Tu as bien tout relu ? Oui ? Alors relis tout encore une fois.
As tu vu à un seul moment que l'on entrait un mot de passe quelque part ?
NON CAR Y EN A PAS !

Par contre, quand tu te connectes la première fois, il te demande d'accepter un certificat. Ce certificat s'assure que personne ne va te voler ton pseudo. Hé ouais on est sympa nous et on aime pas les imposteurs.
Concrètement, si tu veux revenir avec un ordinateur tout neuf ou fraîchement formaté sans ce certificat, et bien tu rentres pas.

*4) Sauvegarde du certificat:*
Pour cela tu vas donc, A TA PREMIÈRE CONNEXION, cliquer sur Configurer=> Assistant certificat


Exporter le certificat actuel.
Tu vas ainsi suivre les instructions et tu vas enregistrer ton certificat sur ton ordinateur.
Mais si tu as bien suivi, si ton disque dur crame, tu auras perdu ton certificat.
Donc ta dernière action sera de te l'envoyer par mail ou de le mettre sur le cloud ou sur une clé usb ou les 3 en même temps, ça serait pas mal en fait.


Voila ! Tu es prêt à prendre ton envol.

*Annexe I - Tutorial Video :*
Si vraiment tu n'y arrives pas, tu peux utiliser le magnifique tutoriel vidéo ci-dessous (oui avec un son bien trop faible... C'est pour être écouté avec attention  ::P: ) :




*Annexe II - Trucs & astuces :*
Pour lancer mumble et se connecter directement au serveur CPC, faite un raccourcis (Clic-droit -> Nouveau -> Raccourcis) vers la cible suivante : mumble://mumble.canardpc.com/?version=1.2.2

Pour se connecter depuis iOS (merci  _Raynor_) :



> Lancer Mumble sur l'ordinateurSe connecter au serveur Mumble des CanardsS'enregistrer sur le serveur (si pas déjà fait)Récupérer le certificat (Menu "_Configurer_" > _Assistant certificat_ > Choix "_Exporter le certificat actuel_" > Bouton _[Suivant]_) : On obtient un fichier "_.p12_"Exécuter iTunesBrancher son appareil iOSChoisir l'appareil en question dans le panneau latéral gaucheAller dans l'onglet _/Apps\_Dans la liste "_Apps_" (en bas de la page), choisir "_Mumble_"Cliquer sur le bouton _[Ajouter...]_Sélectionner le fichier "_.p12_" créer plus hautCliquer sur le bouton _[Appliquer]_, ce qui va lancer la synchronisationAttendre que la synchronisation soit terminéeExécuter Mumble sur l'appareil iOSTapez sur le Bouton _[Preferences]_ > Entrée "_Certificate_" > Bouton _[+]_ > Bouton _[Import From iTunes]_Choisir le certificat listé (c'est celui qu'on a ajouté sur l'appareil via iTunes)Valider et retourner à l'écran d'accueil principal de MumbleSe connecter au serveur Mumble des Canards (sous le pseudo qu'on veut, peu importe)Si Mumble vous informe d'un problème de certificat "_Unable to validate server certificate_" : répondre _[Trust Certificate]_ (ça n'a rien à voir avec notre certificat récemment ajouté)Une fois connecté, vous n'avez pas besoin de vous "_Enregistrer_" / "_Self-register_", le serveur vous identifie via le certificat ajouté


Se connecter depuis Android (merci Uddasa):



> Donc pour résumer, pour ceux qui veulent mumble sur Android:
> 1. Se faire supprimer son autorisation sur le serveur si le pseudo est déjà utilisé.
> 2. Installer Plumble.
> 3. Ajouter et se connecter au serveur CPC sur Plumble.
> 4. Aller dans menu>paramètres>Authentification>Générer un certificat
> 5. Demander sur ce topic l'activation, et surtout : poster un gif.
> 
> Et pour info j'ai copié le certificat sur mon PC et il fonctionne aussi.


Avoir 2 mumbles en même temps avec 2 certificats différents (merci Mr Slurp):



> Installer ou avoir mumble installé normalementAller dans <ProgramFiles> et localiser le dossier mumbleEn faire un copier coller, et lui donner un nom adéquatDans le dossier qui est une copie, créer un fichier texte et le nommer "mumble.ini"Sur votre bureau, créer un deuxième raccourci mumble et changer la cible du raccourci de sorte à ce qu'il point vers le copie de mumbleDémarrer une instance de mumble avec le raccourci fraichement créeImportez le certificat que vous voulez utiliser avec ce mumble
> 
> Vous avez maintenant deux mumble indépendants, chacun chargeant son certificat à lui lors de son démarrage!
> 
> Le pourquoi ça marche : 
> Si mumble ne trouve pas de fichier mumble.ini quand on le lance, il stock par défaut les infos dans la base de registre, si il le trouve il utilise ce dernier pour stocker ses paramètres *ET le certificat en cours*. 
> Techniquement en switchant juste le fichier mumble.ini, il est possible d'avoir autant de certificat actif qu'on le souhaite, mais pour des raison pratiques, avoir deux install c'est bien.
> 
> Petit bonus, il est bien entendu possible de lancer ces deux mumble en même temps (option "-m" à ajouter à la fin du raccourci), et donc de connecter les deux instances en même temps sur un même serveur (et vous pourriez donc avoir le dont d'ubiquité )


*Annexe III - Désinstallation complète :*
Désinstaller via le menu ajout/suppression de programme.
Vérifier que le répertoire d'installation n'existe plus, aller renommer (ou supprimer si vous préférez) le répertoire C:\Users\<nom d'utilisateur>\AppData\Roaming\Mumble (attention le répertoire appData est un répertoire caché. Soit vous affichez les fichiers cachés, soit vous tapez le chemin dans la barre d'adresse)

*Annexe IV - Conseils & Règles additionnelles :*
Tu n'as plus rien à faire. Si ce n'est écouter ces petites consignes de sécurités :




> Sinon à titre d'infos: sur mumble y a des règles, comme sur le forum, comme dans la vie. Les règles c'est le respect des uns et des autres, pas d'insultes (à fortiori à des mecs qu'on connait pas), on réserve le second degrés gras aux potes et aux avertis, bref, on se comporte comme dans la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> Et comme sur le forum, si vous rencontrez des vrais problèmes avec quelqu'un sur mumble (je pense à insultes, à flood vocal sur un chan où le mec n'a rien à foutre, rage, cassage de meule systématisée), trouvez un admin et parlez lui en. Ou envoyez un MP à un des admins sur le forum. 
> 
> On en a longuement parlé entre admins, et maintenir la paix sur mumble c'est pas facile. Non qu'on ai à se plaindre, l'ambiance est bonne, mais si ça dérape on peut pas le deviner. Donc il faut nous en avertir. Ca veut pas dire que la personne désignée sera sanctionnée, mais si des remarques reviennent de façon récurente sur le comportement limite d'une personne, on pourra l'avertir, voir le virer. Si vous nous dites rien, on sait rien. C'est valable pour les nouveaux arrivants comme pour les vieux de la vieille.
> 
> 
> ...





> Rappel : Ce mumble n'est pas une garderie. Si vous ne savez pas vous tenir, parler correctement, respecter les autres joueurs, ne pas rager et emmerder les autres, ce mumble n'est pas pour vous. Si vous n'êtes pas content et que vous ne savez pas fermer votre mouille ; cassez-vous ! Les admins ont un peu trop de retours sur des joueurs pénibles, irrespectueux, lourds (et je reste poli). Je ne vise personne car les visés seront virés. A bon entendeur...





> Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs sous peine de sanctions.





> Depuis que je suis sur Mumble, j'utilise Certificul™ pour mon hygiène intime. Rrr 
> !


Pour toute demande d'aide au sujet du Mumble postez ici ou n'hésitez pas à nous contacter.
*Annexe V - Le Livre du Mumble*





Liste des admins/modérateurs du Mumble : Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, Dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Saosul, Dafloc, Master Of Boulet, Lili.

Ce serveur est offert par la rédaction à tout les lecteurs du forum. Son usage est donc totalement gratuit.

Les serveurs de jeux Canard PC et le Mumble sont publics. C'est à dire qu'aucun mot de passe ne vous sera demandé pour vous y connecter.

Merci à gandi.net, c'est eux les gentils !

Note historique : Ce post était à l'origine celui du topic teamspeak et de son leader historique, le bon Niklaos. Merci à lui !

----------


## KiwiX

Fabuleuse idée. Faudra créer un chan CSS pour qu&#39;on puisse s&#39;insulter Maxwell et moi  :B):

----------


## Niklaos

> Fabuleuse idée. Faudra créer un chan CSS pour qu&#39;on puisse s&#39;insulter Maxwell et moi


C&#39;est déja fait mais pour la plus part des autres jeux je (ou un des autres admins) vais le faire sur demande  ::): 

Viens faire un tour si tu veux !

----------


## KiwiX

> Viens faire un tour si tu veux !


Ta signature me rappelle qu&#39;il faut que je t&#39;aide pour ton site :P

Je pense passer demain dans l&#39;après-midi ou la soirée. Là je fais mon "beauf" comme dirait bourinette en mattant la méthode cauet  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> Ta signature me rappelle qu&#39;il faut que je t&#39;aide pour ton site :P
> 
> Je pense passer demain dans l&#39;après-midi ou la soirée. Là je fais mon "beauf" comme dirait bourinette en mattant la méthode cauet


Rhooo le bof   ::unsure::  

Ben ouais faudrait que je m&#39;en occupe de mon site j&#39;ai même qq bases de php maintenant !

Enfin viens sur TS on en parlera !

----------


## KiwiX

> Rhooo le bof   
> Ben ouais faudrait que je m&#39;en occupe de mon site j&#39;ai même qq bases de php maintenant !
> Enfin viens sur TS on en parlera !


J&#39;assume, allez vous faire voir :mrgreen: 

Ouais, on verra ça entre 2 mouleshot...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

\o/ reste plus qu&#39;a réparer mon micro...

----------


## Guest

J&#39;aime pas trop parler au micro, mais je passerai p&#39;tet de temps à autres  ::):

----------


## Erokh

J&#39;ai testé ce soir et teamspeack me dit que je n&#39;ai pas de réponse du serveur... 
Est-ce normal?

----------


## Ragondin

> J&#39;ai testé ce soir et teamspeack me dit que je n&#39;ai pas de réponse du serveur... 
> Est-ce normal?


non, c&#39;est en cours d&#39;investigation

----------


## Niklaos

Le serveur refonctionne normalement !

Un mail a etait envoyé a e-mengine pour resoudre le souci  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Si jamais le serveur continu a rencontrer des pbs un changement de machine sera effectué.
Ce qui veut dire que l&#39;ip du serveur va changer !

Je voud tiendrez au courant en cas de changement.

----------


## LeBabouin

Chuis timide et pas bavard, alors je viendrai sûrement pas souvent. Mais je salue l&#39;initiative et les généreux donateurs. C&#39;est pas des donations de rapiat, ça.

----------


## Erokh

Comme l&#39;ont entendu oor-tael et Niklaos, je suis passé cet aprem&#39; vite fait, pour tester le serv et m&#39;enregidter.
Je suis aussi repassé ce soir, avec des potes, pour un CoH.

Eh bein rien à dire: le serveur tourne nickel, les codecs sont bien choisis. 

Donc tout va bien, continuez comme ça  ::): 

Seul bémol: je me sens un peu mal à l&#39;aise d&#39;utiliser un serveur payant, alors que j&#39;ai rien aligné du tout  ::unsure::

----------


## Slayertom

> Comme l&#39;ont entendu oor-tael et Niklaos, je suis passé cet aprem&#39; vite fait, pour tester le serv et m&#39;enregidter.
> Je suis aussi repassé ce soir, avec des potes, pour un CoH.
> 
> Eh bein rien à dire: le serveur tourne nickel, les codecs sont bien choisis. 
> 
> Donc tout va bien, continuez comme ça 
> 
> Seul bémol: je me sens un peu mal à l&#39;aise d&#39;utiliser un serveur payant, alors que j&#39;ai rien aligné du tout


Vous etes tous les bienvenu meme si vous payez pas. 

Perso je paye pas grand chose (5 € par mois) et si certains peuvent donner un petit quelque chose ca permetera d&#39;avoir plus de place mais ca n&#39;est pas du tout une obligation.

----------


## Ragondin

> Seul bémol: je me sens un peu mal à l&#39;aise d&#39;utiliser un serveur payant, alors que j&#39;ai rien aligné du tout


c&#39;est l&#39;idée même d&#39;une communauté, tout le monde ne peut payer, mais en mutualisant nos moyens, tout le monde peut en profiter   :;):  
on attend toujours les CSSeux sur ce TS   ::lol::

----------


## --Lourd--

Ah oai good ça, si y&#39;a des simmeurs ou des lockoneux, ça peut le faire   ::):

----------


## Marlon

A oui en effet c&#39;est une tres bonne initiative de mettre en place un TS, fallait y penser.


Est-ce possible de payer par Allopass ou autres, enfin, avec le forfait de mon portable. ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Niklaos

> A oui en effet c&#39;est une tres bonne initiative de mettre en place un TS, fallait y penser.
> Est-ce possible de payer par Allopass ou autres, enfin, avec le forfait de mon portable. ?


Je crois que oui mais ca coute bonbon !!
Donc je te recommande pas de le faire ...

Si vous voulez participer envoyez un MP sur C+  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Bon des nouvelles a propos des plantages qu&#39;il y a eu.

De leur coté ils n&#39;ont rien remarqués ...

Mais si il y a encore des plantages je vais demander a changer de serveur ça dure juste qq minutes c&#39;est gratos mais l&#39;ip change. Si c&#39;est le cas j&#39;utiliserais les bandeaux publicitaire pour diffuser la nouvelle  IP !!

----------


## Marlon

Bon je suis passer...mais je veux pas deranger ceux qui joue.^^

Euh rassurer moi j&#39;ais pas une voix de gay quand même ?  ::mellow::   Pasque j&#39;ais l&#39;impression.

----------


## Super Menteur

Ca manque de gens sur le chat général et ma connerie de micro marche pas.
Sinon c&#39;est genial :mrgreen:

----------


## Bunk

Excellente idée ! Je parle pas beaucoup mais je passerai quand meme de temps en temps !

----------


## Erokh

moi j&#39;y suis encore. nan franchement, rien à dire  ::): 

y&#39;a juste quelques coupures quand deux personnes parlent à la fois sur le même canal; mais je sais pas si ça vient de teamspeack en lui-même, du codec, ou du serveur.

Au fait, ça sert à quoi de s&#39;enregistrer? ça change quelque chose au niveau des droits, c&#39;est ça?

----------


## Ragondin

ca te permettra de passer dans un avenir proche des channels publics vers les channels privés sans avoir besoin de rentrer le pass a chaque fois.

----------


## Niklaos

> moi j&#39;y suis encore. nan franchement, rien à dire 
> 
> y&#39;a juste quelques coupures quand deux personnes parlent à la fois sur le même canal; mais je sais pas si ça vient de teamspeack en lui-même, du codec, ou du serveur.
> 
> Au fait, ça sert à quoi de s&#39;enregistrer? ça change quelque chose au niveau des droits, c&#39;est ça?


C&#39;est relatif a TS oui le souci de voix qui se superposes ...

Mais oui les Users n&#39;ont absolument aucun pouvoir. Dis a tes potes de s&#39;enregistrer si tu veux avoir un peu de pouvoir !!!
Par contre les users ont un seul pouvoir celui de pouvoir s&#39;auto enregistrés  ::):

----------


## Daystrom

Salut

Merci pour le serveur.
Au passage j&#39;ai installé la version Mac de TS.
Rien à voir niveau configuration. 2 sec montre en main pour ce connecter.

La version Windows est nettement moins intuitive.

----------


## Ragondin

> Salut
> 
> Merci pour le serveur.
> Au passage j&#39;ai installé la version Mac de TS.
> Rien à voir niveau configuration. 2 sec montre en main pour ce connecter.
> 
> La version Windows est nettement moins intuitive.


en tout cas on a bien rigolé... merci pour hier soir  :mrgreen:

----------


## Niklaos

> en tout cas on a bien rigolé... merci pour hier soir  :mrgreen:


Surtout dans on le on "refait le match" avec Daystrom qui parlait dans son chateau vide :P

----------


## Wazatiste

Il a fallu expliquer au mac user ce qu&#39;était un menu contextuel, la bonne blague :D

----------


## PrinceGITS

J&#39;ai un petit souci pour me connecter. Il me mets bad login...

----------


## Wazatiste

Essaye avec "canard" en "c" minuscule.

----------


## Niklaos

Mince oui c&#39;est avec un petit "c" dsl ...
J&#39;avais pas fais attention c&#39;est corrigé !

Si t&#39;es inscrit utilise le login et le mot de passe que t&#39;as choisis mais je regarde la liste et je ne te vois pas  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bin non j&#39;arrivais pas à me connecter !  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

> Bin non j&#39;arrivais pas à me connecter !


Ma ké jé té fé oune petit login perso en manouel :P

Je te passe ca par Mpay.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci !

Ca marche nickel. Enfin, je suppose. A 1h du mat&#39;, il n&#39;y avait plus personne !  :;): 

On peut changer le mot de passe du login ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Serait-il possible d&#39;avoir un chan pour Test Drive Unlimited ?  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

> Serait-il possible d&#39;avoir un chan pour Test Drive Unlimited ?


Oui je le fais !

Pour le mot de passe soit tu me dis ce que tu veux par mp soit je supprime ton compte et tu en refait un au même nom avec le mdp qui te chante.
Ceci dit si tu enregistre les parametres tu es pas obligé de rentrer le mdp a chaque connexion.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ceci dit si tu enregistre les parametres tu es pas obligé de rentrer le mdp a chaque connexion.


Oui, j&#39;avais oublié.  Je m&#39;en suis rendu compte quand j&#39;ai fais "Ajouter ma réponse". :P


Merci pour le chan !  ::):

----------


## Marty

Salutation ! 
Belle initiative, c&#39;est vrai que sa peut servir !
Hop c&#39;est mis dans ma liste de serveur  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

Excellente initiative !

[attention je suis con]

Mais... A quoi ça sert TS pour un joueur de CSS ? Je veux dire, quel avantage par rapport à la simplissime (simpliste ?)  fonctionnalité de communication à la voix intégrée ?

[/attention c&#39;est bon la]

----------


## PrinceGITS

Meilleure qualité, possibilité de sélectionner ceux que tu veux entendre (vive les kévins !   ::ninja::  ), pas besoin d&#39;appuyer sur un bouton (enfin on peut garder cette option, mais la détection du micro marche très bien), etc

----------


## Paul Verveine

je crois que je vais rejoindre la confrérie des canards qui ont trouver la voi<strike>e</strike>x ce soir pour jouer à tdu !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ya Gringo qui fait de la pub pour le serveur dans une brève !   ::wub::

----------


## Ragondin

quel bel homme ce Gringo...formidable Gringo si tu nous regardes  :mrgreen:

----------


## Mars2

> Il a fallu expliquer au mac user ce qu&#39;était un menu contextuel, la bonne blague :D



Enfin generalisé pas les MacUser ne sotn pas tous comme ça...
Et celui qui me parle du micro je l&#39;assassine sur SupCom

----------


## Marty

Un ptit channel Bf2 (PRMM) sa serait cool aussi ! Enfin si possible bien sur !  ::):

----------


## poutreman

> Enfin generalisé pas les MacUser ne sotn pas tous comme ça...
> Et celui qui me parle du micro je l&#39;assassine sur SupCom


Mouahahahah  :^_^:  

Quoi t&#39;a pas eu de problème avec ton micro :P (oh oui!! assassine moi à coup de nuke... que je riposte à coup de mavor  :;):  )

----------


## Niklaos

> Ya Gringo qui fait de la pub pour le serveur dans une brève !


Vi je lui ai envoyé un MP  ::): 

Et je lui dis encore merci pour la petite PUB !!

*Merci El Gringo*   ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

> Un ptit channel Bf2 (PRMM) sa serait cool aussi ! Enfin si possible bien sur !


Je fais un BattleField en générale.
Je pourais faires des Sous canaux spécialisés pour chaque version au besoins  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

personne veut se connecter pour me dire si ça mache pour moi, m&#39;indiquer le niveau sonore y tout y tout !

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;ai pas l&#39;impression de pouvoir parler dans un chan mais ça vient peut-petre de moi...

----------


## ToasT

Grande initiative, je viendrai poser ma voix et écouter vos doux caquètements.

Hear you later ! :mrgreen:

----------


## Marty

> personne veut se connecter pour me dire si ça mache pour moi, m&#39;indiquer le niveau sonore y tout y tout !


Mais tu peux te tester tout seul : settings -> sound input/output settings -> activate local test mode (tu peux choisir tout, le codec etc...)

Sinon merci pour le Chan Bf2 !

----------


## Guest

> Meilleure qualité, possibilité de sélectionner ceux que tu veux entendre (vive les kévins !   ), pas besoin d&#39;appuyer sur un bouton (enfin on peut garder cette option, mais la détection du micro marche très bien), etc


Je retiendrais seulement la détextion du micro, parce que la qualité du son dans CS a fait un bond dernièrement.

----------


## Paul Verveine

on s&#39;ne ai bien servi pour tdu merci beaucoup pour cette idée !

----------


## Niklaos

> Je retiendrais seulement la détextion du micro, parce que la qualité du son dans CS a fait un bond dernièrement.


Ben ca marche bien a condition que tu soufle pas dans ton micro et que n&#39;a trop de bruit ambiant. Genre une télé a coté ou ce genre de choses.
Et puis le son dans CS pour faire des matchs c&#39;est quand meme pas le pied !

----------


## Guest

Je t&#39;assure que c&#39;est super clair maintenant. Enfin pour ce que j&#39;ai pu entendre... Pour te dire je croyais que c&#39;était les bots qui parlaient...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Grande initiative, je viendrai poser ma voix et écouter vos doux caquètements.
> 
> Hear you later ! :mrgreen:


C&#39;est plutot pour venir écouter nos voix de tafiolles   ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Meilleure qualité, possibilité de sélectionner ceux que tu veux entendre (vive les kévins !   ), pas besoin d&#39;appuyer sur un bouton (enfin on peut garder cette option, mais la détection du micro marche très bien), etc


Peux-tu m&#39;en dire plus sur cette détection ? Mon micro est un micro à pied, donc il est susceptible de capter un peu tous les sons qui passent.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu as un réglage de la sensibilité du micro. Cela va de la détection "chuchotement" qui capte tout à "crier" où il faut crier pour que le micro détecte.

C&#39;est facile à faire et on peut régler en cours d&#39;utilisation.
Par contre, il ne faut pas utiliser un micro et des enceintes, cela génère de l&#39;écho (au mieux) ou du larsen (au pire).

----------


## Niklaos

> Peux-tu m&#39;en dire plus sur cette détection ? Mon micro est un micro à pied, donc il est susceptible de capter un peu tous les sons qui passent.


Ben soit il est réglé au poile et y&#39;a pas de soucis on entend que quand tu parle.

Soit il est mal rélgé et la on entend tout et surtout le bruit horrible du clavier !

Donc pour un micro sur pied mieux vaut le Push-to-talk aprés pour un casque si il est de bonne qualiée et que l&#39;environnement est calme no soucis pour la detection  ::): 

Edit : et y&#39;a aussi le souci de l&#39;echo avec les enceintes aussi et ca vraiment horrible !

----------


## Erokh

> Peux-tu m&#39;en dire plus sur cette détection ? Mon micro est un micro à pied, donc il est susceptible de capter un peu tous les sons qui passent.


Il y a un seuil réglable dans les options. Du coup, tu peux régler ce taquet pour que le micro ne se déclenche pas avec les bruits ambiants (qui sont pour la plupart moins forts que ta voix).
Comme c&#39;est fait de manière logicielle, ça dépend aussi de ton volume d&#39;entrée de windows: si tu le modifie, tu devras peut-être modifier le seuil de détection. Mais en général, quand on a trouvé les bons réglages,on ne change plus  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

J&#39;me suis pointé hier mais y avait pas grand monde. Et puis, j&#39;ai eu pas mal de plantages sur CSS, en désactivant TS, ça allait mieux. Bizarre, bizarre...

Je repasse à l&#39;occaz&#39; of course.

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;me suis pointé hier mais y avait pas grand monde. Et puis, j&#39;ai eu pas mal de plantages sur CSS, en désactivant TS, ça allait mieux. Bizarre, bizarre...
> 
> Je repasse à l&#39;occaz&#39; of course.


TS qui fait planter un jeu c&#39;est bien la premiere fois que je vois ca ...

----------


## KiwiX

> TS qui fait planter un jeu c&#39;est bien la premiere fois que je vois ca ...


Eh ben ouais, j&#39;y ai pensé aussi. Mais j&#39;ai eu pas mal de freeze ingame quand ts était allumé. Je l&#39;ai viré et j&#39;ai eu aucun freeze. Sachant que j&#39;avais déjà viré l&#39;antivirus et autres conneries comme HDD Life Pro avant de jouer, je cherche toujours d&#39;où ça peut venir.

Peut-être une MAJ de Steam. A chaque fois, j&#39;ai des emmerdes.

----------


## Niklaos

> Eh ben ouais, j&#39;y ai pensé aussi. Mais j&#39;ai eu pas mal de freeze ingame quand ts était allumé. Je l&#39;ai viré et j&#39;ai eu aucun freeze. Sachant que j&#39;avais déjà viré l&#39;antivirus et autres conneries comme HDD Life Pro avant de jouer, je cherche toujours d&#39;où ça peut venir.
> 
> Peut-être une MAJ de Steam. A chaque fois, j&#39;ai des emmerdes.


Je peux pas te dire j&#39;ai mis steam en quarantaine sur mon PC on sait jamais ...
Il se lance pas au demarage il fait pas les MAJ tout seul et si il fait le con je le defonce alors il la ferme :P

Faut se mefier des Steam sont super nombreux !

----------


## Goji

Je suis passé faire un petit tour, et écouter en lousedé Ragondin, PrinceGITS et Metaldestroyer se faire un tour sur Test Drive Unlimited, et j&#39;ai entendu une perle (désolé, je ne sais pas de qui) :

"Ouais bin moi, avant de m&#39;acheter une bagnole je vais me payer une voiture !"

Respect  ::lol::

----------


## Ragondin

hahahaha c&#39;est pas moi.... je penche pour Metal  :mrgreen:

----------


## Oor-tael

Sinon, si vous aimez les vieilles séries B genre Cosmos 1999, je vous conseille d'écouter poutreman qui parle en duplex depuis Neptune... 
C'est du bonheur   :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Sinon, si vous aimez les vieilles séries B genre Cosmos 1999, je vous conseille d&#39;écouter poutreman qui parle en duplex depuis Neptune... 
> C&#39;est du bonheur


Tiens, poutreman sur TS, ça pourrait le faire surtout quand je le cutterai sur CSS.  ::w00t::

----------


## Sleepyfox

Il y a moyen de voir s&#39;il y a du monde sur le serveur sans se connecter?

----------


## Marlon

> Il y a moyen de voir s&#39;il y a du monde sur le serveur sans se connecter?


Ouais en se connectant.  ::mellow::  ....parce que de toute façon il t&#39;envoi sur un channel vide quand t&#39;arrive.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il existe des scripts pour afficher les connectés. Il y en avait un sur l&#39;ancien site qui hébergait ma guilde GW.

Par contre, je ne sais pas le serveur du TS CPC le supporte.

----------


## Ragondin

je sais que sur notre site actuel, il y a un module qui montre le TS en temps réel avec qui est connecté, mais pour cela il faudrait avoir une page internet dédié et s&#39;affichant ici. La je crois qu&#39;on touche au domaine de Wilman et je ne pense pas qu&#39;il soit très chaud pour se faire ch**** avec ca

----------


## Sleepyfox

Apparemment, il a déjà pas mal de boulot si j&#39;ai bien compris.

----------


## Niklaos

Effectivement il existe bien un moyen d&#39;afficher qui est sur le serveur sans y aller !

Je vais essayer de voir si je peux héberger ca sur mon FTP  ::):

----------


## matjong

J&#39;ai un poto qui a le même probleme ... CSS + TS = BUG TS ... chercher pas a comprendre ... c&#39;est trop évil ^^
Sinon, je sui un lover de TS, je viendrais donc vous faire mes meilleurs imitations de Jean-Roucas prochainement !!

On pourras même se foutre de la gueule de la pS3 parceque c&#39;est trop Hype ...

Et vous pourrez même m&#39;ouvrir a CSS ou DoD S ... promis, je joue comme un gros manche .. sur mon front y&#39;a écrit "Target"

----------


## PrinceGITS

> On pourras même se foutre de la gueule de la pS3 parceque c&#39;est trop Hipp ...


Hipp...opotame ?

La bonne orthographe c&#39;est *hype* (prononcé ail-peu).

----------


## Niklaos

> Il n&#39;y a pas moyen de désactiver la fonction vocale de CSS ?
> Hipp...opotame ?
> 
> La bonne orthographe c&#39;est *hype* (prononcé ail-peu).


D&#39;aprés google translate Hype veut dire "exagération" c&#39;est bien ça ? (premiere fois que je vois ce mot)

Sinon visblement y&#39;a deja un premier lourd sur le serveur ... "sandra95C" si ca dit rien a personne je ban !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Sinon visblement y&#39;a deja un premier lourd sur le serveur ... "sandra95C" si ca dit rien a personne je ban !


Oui, je l&#39;ai entendu hier passé dans tous les chan alors que j&#39;étais tout seul... Il avait en plus un écho monstrueux !

----------


## Niklaos

> Oui, je l&#39;ai entendu hier passé dans tous les chan alors que j&#39;étais tout seul... Il avait en plus un écho monstrueux !


Il a parlé ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Il a parlé ?


Non, il devait avoir son micro collé à ses enceintes (ou alors il a sélectionné le stéréomic comme enregistrement dans Windows...) car j&#39;avais un écho sur "Changed channel" (ou le truc du genre quand on change de chan).

----------


## Niklaos

> Non, il devait avoir son micro collé à ses enceintes (ou alors il a sélectionné le stéréomic comme enregistrement dans Windows...) car j&#39;avais un écho sur "Changed channel" (ou le truc du genre quand on change de chan).


Je vias lui envoyer un petit tric avant avant de le ban j&#39;attends de le revoir il est repassé aujourd&#39;hui mais il reste que 1 min !

Enfin 20secondes pour être précis ...

----------


## flibulin bulard

sympa l&#39;initiative!
mais ce serait possible de rajouter un chan ut2004?

----------


## Ragondin

> sympa l&#39;initiative!
> mais ce serait possible de rajouter un chan ut2004?


 c&#39;est fait

----------


## francou008

Bon je me suis connecté, il faut que je trouve un micro et que je me retrouve seul (sans ma soeur, mon frere, mon pere et ma mere dans les parages)

Je peux pas envoyer de message sur TS!

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon je me suis connecté, il faut que je trouve un micro et que je me retrouve seul (sans ma soeur, mon frere, mon pere et ma mere dans les parages)
> 
> Je peux pas envoyer de message sur TS!


faut que tu t&#39;enregistre sur le Serveur !

Self > Register With serveur !

----------


## KiwiX

Moi j&#39;suis passé hier soir avec un poto pour jouer à CSS. Et j&#39;étais tout seul pendant que tout le monde se frittait sur TDU. Pas juste tout ça  ::(:

----------


## Wazatiste

Incruste-toi quand t&#39;es seul, moi je m&#39;étais incrusté mais je jouais pas XD

----------


## Marty

En fait dsl, si tu veux libéré de la place sur ton TS, tu peux virer les chan Bf2. Je viens de trouver qu&#39;il y avait un TS intégré au jeu qui fonctionne parfaitement ! (Non j&#39;ai pas honte   ::ninja::  ........  ::unsure::  )

Désolé.   ::):

----------


## cloumy

Faut jouer ou on peut venir pour discuter et gratter l&#39;amitié?  ::huh::

----------


## Marty

Je pense que c&#39;est possible de venir chercher de la compagnie (of heroes, aahahaahahah quelle boutade !)

----------


## cloumy

Bon je viendrais alors!

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon je viendrais alors!


Ben c&#39;est un serveur de comunauté tu peux vennir juste pour parler ou ecouter  ::): 

Le but est d&#39;avoir une bonne ambiance avec ou sans jeux !

----------


## dr.doki

un jour peut-être Boulon sur TS...

J&#39;attends toujours ma fiole de sperme d&#39;ailleurs !!  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

Y en a qui attendent leur tour du périph&#39; avec Ta Race...

----------


## Niklaos

Moi j&#39;attends Ackboo sur SupCom !!

Et gringo sur TS :P

----------


## dr.doki

> Y en a qui attendent leur tour du périph&#39; avec Ta Race...


Pour lui dire "T&#39;es dég ! Je t&#39;ai mis ta race !"   (faut vraiment que j&#39;arrete d&#39;écouter Pérusse)

----------


## Eklis

> Peut être, je ne l&#39;ai jamais utilisé en anglais. Et puis vu le niveau pitoyable des français en anglais (en général) je pense que l&#39;utilisation ne peut qu&#39;être mauvaise


Techniquement, je vous jure qu&#39;on écrit "hip" (/hIp/ en X-SAMPA. Oui, je suis un sacré érudit...) quand il s&#39;agit de parler d&#39;un truc trop trop à la mode et tout... &#39;Semblerait que le terme "hype" utilisé pour désigner quelque chose de super-génial-top-moumoute nous vienne de l&#39;anglais argotique noir américain.

Oah, et là je suis sur le serveur TS... C&#39;est qui, Mike94ikki, cette brave personne auprès de qui je suis passé pour un blair&#39; sans fin ?

En tout cas, merci mille fois aux généreux donateurs, que leur nom soit sanctifié !  ::lol::

----------


## Erokh

moi aussi j&#39;ai chopé un gars qui m&#39;écoutait moi et mes potes en train de jouer à SupCom. Et il s&#39;est barré sans rien dire dès qu&#39;on l&#39;a vu   ::blink::

----------


## Niklaos

Je garde un oeil sur ces gens. Si me voyez connectés en Canard AFK c&#39;est que je suis peut être en train de bosser et que je garde un oeil pour suveiller les boulets ou que je suis AFK ...

Si vous avez des soucis faites moi signe, je ban ou je suprime en acces en fonctions  ::):

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour, j&#39;ai besoin d&#39;aide j&#39;ai un probléme con :angry2: 

Quand je lance ts j&#39;ai ça 



Et aprés je suis mute.


Pourtant ma config n&#39;a rien d&#39;extraordinaire, j&#39;ai une audigy4 avec un kit 5.1 et un micro dans la prise rose, avec windows xp.
Bref tout devrait marcher mais en fait non.

Par contre j&#39;ai un micro casque usb et quand je le branche tout fonctionne bien.

----------


## Tilt

Bon ben ça marche en passant de wave à direct sound  ::huh::

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon ben ça marche en passant de wave à direct sound


C&#39;etait la source Audio qui etait mal choisie  ::):

----------


## 0Z_x86

Not just another TS server, mais bien un truc bien rempli de batards de gamerz. ET C&#39;EST CA QUI COMPTE !

Personne ne joue plus a quake 3 ici ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Not just another TS server, mais bien un truc bien rempli de batards de gamerz. ET C&#39;EST CA QUI COMPTE !
> 
> Personne ne joue plus a quake 3 ici ?


Non je crois que c&#39;est presque mort comme jeu :P

M&#39;enfin si tu veux ramener des potes pour jouer on peut creer un Channel !

----------


## KiwiX

Moi je reviendrai plus, y a jamais personne du côté de CSS.  ::(:

----------


## Niklaos

> Moi je reviendrai plus, y a jamais personne du côté de CSS.


Ben j&#39;y peux rien c&#39;est pas a moi de te ramener des potes vas chercher les joueurs de CSS dans les parties du Forum concacrés a CS ou vas chercher des potes !

Enfin voila quoi y&#39;a de place proposez avant de faire une partie aux joueurs qui sont avec vous d&#39;aller sur TS.

Pour ceux qui jouent a SupCom c&#39;est en train de devenir normal pourquoi pas pour les autres ?

Quand vous jouez seul restez connecté dans le channel concerné comme ca si qq voit un joueur et qu&#39;il a envie de s&#39;en faire une petite il viendra vous rejoindre :P

Enfin les serveurs c&#39;est fait pour être scouaté les gens n&#39;arrivent pas tous au meme moment :P

----------


## KiwiX

> Quand vous jouez seul restez connecté dans le channel concerné comme ca si qq voit un joueur et qu&#39;il a envie de s&#39;en faire une petite il viendra vous rejoindre :P


C&#39;est ce que je fais, je te rassure. :mrgreen: 

J&#39;ai déjà ramener un pote et y a greenthumb qui devait venir un de ces 4, j&#39;essayerai de le traîner quand il sera connecter à l&#39;occaz&#39;.

----------


## Niklaos

Je sais pas si le serveur CS Canard est toujours Online mais si c&#39;est le cas tu peux foutre l&#39;ip du TS en page d&#39;acceuil  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> Je sais pas si le serveur CS Canard est toujours Online mais si c&#39;est le ca tu peux foutre l&#39;ip du TS en page d&#39;acceuil


Je vais en parler au petit Maxwell.

----------


## Niklaos

> Je vais en parler au petit Maxwell.


Ok  ::): 

Bon sinon j&#39;ai banned deux lourds qui hurlaient dans leur micros (des ricains) !

Si jamais vous avez des soucis dans ce genre demandez a un des admins de venir NiklaosOor-taelRagondinSlayertomSi vous utilisez le channel CSS du serveur pour vous Kiwix je te passerais en CA  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

On verra ça. Tiens, j&#39;ai fais une autre bannière simple pour commencer :

----------


## Niklaos

> On verra ça. Tiens, j&#39;ai fais une autre bannière simple pour commencer :


Je trouve la mienne plus jolie :P

Je sais pas faire l&#39;effet glassé sur toshop tu fais comment ?
Et t&#39;utilise une fontion pour les petits traits en fond aussi ?

Parceque c&#39;etait ma premiere baniére et je savais pas trop comment faire alors j&#39;ai fais ca en 20mins (le temps de trouver la police aussi :P) mais y&#39;a moyen de faire beaucoup mieux !

Et en plus la tienne est trop comme les autres !

----------


## Niklaos

> Je sais pas faire l&#39;effet glassé sur toshop tu fais comment ?
> Et t&#39;utilise une fontion pour les petits traits en fond aussi ?


Ayé trouvé t&#39;utilise une texture / motif :P

Mais t&#39;as pas un paque de textures ? 
Celles de toshop sont pas super  ::(:

----------


## KiwiX

> Et en plus la tienne est trop comme les autres !


Justement, j&#39;uniformise les styles pour que ça fasse moins moche. Et puis j&#39;aime bien ce style d&#39;userbars.

----------


## Niklaos

Voila une nouvelle un peu amélioré tu en pense quoi ?



En tous cas ca me fait utiliser des methodes que je n&#39;avais utiliser :P

----------


## KiwiX

> 


Manque plus qu&#39;un contour noir de 1 px en position "centre" et ça sera parfait. J&#39;aime beaucoup en tout cas, bravo  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Ca marche je fais ca !

Et je le met dans les signatures de tout ceux qui ont copier le bout de code que j&#39;ai mis en page d&#39;acceuil  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Voila content ? :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Très content  ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

Ouais c&#39;est vrais qu&#39;elle est mieux que la premiere ...

Merci KiwiX pou les petits conseils !!

----------


## KiwiX

Ouais, elle est vraiment bien. De rien pour les conseils.  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Si tu veux KiwiX pour te remercier je peux te donner des conseils à css, vu comme t&#39;es trop nul  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Si tu veux KiwiX pour te remercier je peux te donner des conseils à css, vu comme t&#39;es trop nul


  ::(:  

_"Conseil n°1 : activer ton wallhack."
"Conseil n°2 : activer ton aimbot."
"Conseil n°3 : laisser les coéquipiers se faire poutrer et charger au pompe quand les ennemis reload."_

----------


## Niklaos

Moi si tu veux KiwiX je te donne la police que j&#39;ai utilisé pour la police parceque je trouve super sympa  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Pour mes userbars classiques, j&#39;utilise la Visitor en taille 3. 

Après, j&#39;ai des tas de polices. C&#39;est quoi le nom de celle-ci ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Après, j&#39;ai des tas de polices. C&#39;est quoi le nom de celle-ci ?


Yikes

From http://www.dafont.com/fr/ parceque c&#39;est un peu le site ultime  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> _"Conseil n°1 : activer ton wallhack."
> "Conseil n°2 : activer ton aimbot."
> "Conseil n°3 : laisser les coéquipiers se faire poutrer et charger au pompe quand les ennemis reload."_



Au moins ça marche  ::lol::

----------


## KiwiX

> Yikes


Raaa, je suis faignant, tu pouvais pas me faire un lien direct ? :P

Sinon, paraît qu&#39;il y a une méthode pour créer des polices d&#39;écritures à partir d&#39;images ou autres. Du genre, une pub pour un flim, tu peux l&#39;utiliser, sélectionner la police qui souvent n&#39;existe pas ailleurs et copier la police d&#39;écriture pour l&#39;utiliser à ta guise mais je ne trouve pas l&#39;astuce...

----------


## Niklaos

> Raaa, je suis faignant, tu pouvais pas me faire un lien direct ? :P


J&#39;ai edité sale rat ! :P

----------


## Niklaos

Abo renouvellé pour un nouveau moi  ::): 




> Le renouvellement de votre location pendant 1 mois de :
> - un serveur "Teamspeak 2" 20 places
> Paiement par Carte bancaire pour un montant de 5.00 € TTC


Je met les comptes à jour quand je peux.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> pour un nouveau moi



Le Niklaos nouveau est arrivé  ::lol:: 

Merci  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

Au fait, si tout le monde joue à CSS ce soir, on se donne rendez-vous sur TS ou pas ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi j&#39;y vais à chaque fois et je suis toujours seul  ::(: 

Mais ok  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> Moi j&#39;y vais à chaque fois et je suis toujours seul


J&#39;y suis mais je dois aller manger un morçeau. Apparemment, y a déjà le PGM Sheraf.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Jamais t&#39;arrête de bouffer toi... :P

----------


## KiwiX

> Jamais t&#39;arrête de bouffer toi... :P


Imagine, c&#39;est le week-end des chocolats alors c&#39;est chaud de s&#39;arrêter. La gourmandise et tout ça.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah ouais exact, d&#39;ailleurs moi aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je tiens à dénoncer le comportement honteux d&#39;un admin, qui non content de déjà me mettre le branlée à CSS, me kick du serveur TS en fin de partie.

H.O.N.T.E.U.X



 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

:^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:    On a bien rigolé d&#39;ailleurs :P

----------


## KiwiX

> Je tiens à dénoncer le comportement honteux d&#39;un admin, qui non content de déjà me mettre le branlée à CSS, me kick du serveur en fin de partie.
> H.O.N.T.E.U.X


C&#39;est parce que tu nous disais pas bonne nuit, saleté de noob  :^_^: 

Et effectivement, on a bien rigolé derrière :mrgreen:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> On a bien rigolé d&#39;ailleurs :P


Oui, aussi.  :;): 

Sinon, j&#39;avais du mal à t&#39;entendre.

----------


## KiwiX

> Sinon, j&#39;avais du mal à t&#39;entendre.


J&#39;avais un léger écho selon les personnes présentes. Je règle le micro sur Speex 25.9 kbit, c&#39;est le mieux que j&#39;ai obtenu en qualité de son. Faudrait que je vois pour règler la sensibilité du micro aussi  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Oui, aussi. 
> 
> Sinon, j&#39;avais du mal à t&#39;entendre.



Oui mais à 3 heures du mat, j&#39;allais pas gueuler non plus :P





> Faudrait que je vois pour règler la sensibilité du micro aussi lapinokju1.png


Fais comme moi, utilise le push to talk button. La qualité est nettement meilleure, t&#39;as moins de parasites. Et comme j&#39;ai mis A pour parler, ça gène presque pas ingame  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C&#39;est parce que tu nous disais pas bonne nuit, saleté de noob


Sans micro, c&#39;est pas évident. :P

Et puis j&#39;ai mis bn dans CSS.  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais mais j&#39;étais parti avant alors ça compte pas  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

faudrait m&#39;expliquer comment marche ce bousin... je ferai  un effort  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C&#39;est tout expliqué dans le premier post ^^

----------


## El_Mariachi²

oué bon j&#39;ai la fleme j&#39;avoue mais je promets de jeter un oeil

EDIT: Ayé j&#39;ai fait l&#39;effort, et je suis ready à vous foutre sur la gueule tant verbalement que sur css  :P

----------


## Niklaos

> H.O.N.T.E.U.X


Si il abuse trop je le ban pour rigoler niark   ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

Faut pas l&#39;écouter, il est jaloux car je suis un PGM, c&#39;tout  :B):

----------


## Sheraf

Moi aussi je me suis barré comme un voleur  ::): 

Emergency.

----------


## Niklaos

> Moi aussi je me suis barré comme un voleur 
> 
> Emergency.


On veut pas de voleurs sur TS BAN !

----------


## Mars2

Et puis nous aussi on a bien rigoler avec niklaos, quand on a entendu Member kick

----------


## Djamblade

Salut les gars,

Je fragouille un peu sur CSS, si j&#39;y pense je passerai vous rendre visite demain soir!!!

 :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> Salut les gars,
> Je fragouille un peu sur CSS, si j&#39;y pense je passerai vous rendre visite demain soir!!!


T&#39;aurais dû passer ce soir, on était à 3 avec Sheraf et LOGAN, on s&#39;est bien marré au cut/foot et au cut/polo :P

----------


## justmoa

4h18 , jamais tu dors ?  :P

----------


## KiwiX

Si je pouvais dormir que 2/3h par nuit et être en forme comme certains, ça me botterait bien. Plutôt que d&#39;être une marmotte...

----------


## justmoa

> Si je pouvais dormir que 2/3h par nuit et être en forme comme certains, ça me botterait bien. Plutôt que d&#39;être une marmotte...


Clair, je suis obligé de me coucher pas trop tard pour éviter de me trainer toute la journée au bureau le lendemain.
Vivement mes congés.

----------


## Niklaos

2/3h par nuit pour peter la forme je crois pas que ca existe.

Moi je suis a 7h - 8h par nuit pour être bien en forme et ce temps tant a reduire avec le temps donc je devrais être a 5h - 6h d&#39;ici 5 ans.

Sinon je peux quand meme dormir 12h non stop si y&#39;a besoins :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

En dessous de 10h par nuit je suis une vraie loque... ça me gène vachement  ::|:

----------


## Ragondin

> En dessous de 10h par nuit je suis une vraie loque... ça me gène vachement


alors va dormir parce qu&#39;a CSS t&#39;es un peu limite :verreux:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Niklaos

> En dessous de 10h par nuit je suis une vraie loque... ça me gène vachement


Moi trop dormir ca me fatigue :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> alors va dormir parce qu&#39;a CSS t&#39;es un peu limite :verreux:  :mrgreen:



@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA@ ==>Damage Taken from "Ragondin" - 99 in 5 hits<== HAHAHAHA


...   ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

lol même ici tu floods... honteux !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je l&#39;ai toujours en ctrl+v  :^_^:

----------


## Ragondin

je vais demander des dommages et interets pour ce prejudice moral

----------


## Niklaos

Une maintenance a êtait effectuée ce qui implique de nouvelles régles pour le serveur que je vais vous expliquer demain là DoDo inside me !

Sauf si Ragondin veut bien le faire :P

----------


## Ragondin

Alors un peu de silence dans la salle :raclement de fond de gorge:


Suite à quelques malheureuses surprises concernant des utilisateurs peu scrupuleux, il a été décidé pour le bien de la communauté de:

1°) Effacer tout les comptes "suspects" enregistrés sur le Serveur TS.
2°) Rendre l&#39;enregistrement obligatoire (gage de sécurité), pour cela, soit vous connaissez un personne enregistré, soit vous demandez à un admin du serveur, ou même ici.
3°) Protéger les channels par un mot de passe que seules les personnes enregistrées pourront passer sans problème
4°) je le cherche encore, mais c&#39;est au cas ou  :mrgreen: 

voila voila... je crois avoir fait le tour...

PS: ahhhh si, devant le bon score de fréquentation, il sera surement fait une augmentation des places dispo sur ce serveur.

Merci foule en délire, vous pouvez reprendre vos activités

PS2 (pffff le grille pain): Niklaos fera surement une correction si nécessaire

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> 3°) Protéger les channels par un mot de passe que seules les personnes enregistrées pourront passer sans problème



C&#39;est à dire? Les non enregistrés on leur demande un mdp? ou alors vous nous l&#39;envoyez par mp?

----------


## Niklaos

> C&#39;est à dire? Les non enregistrés on leur demande un mdp? ou alors vous nous l&#39;envoyez par mp?


Les non enregistrés ne peuvent absolument rien faire :P

En gros ils sont limités a La grande mare aux canards.

Je vais modifier le post principale !

----------


## Ragondin

> BAN !!! "demandez"


d&#39;accord je te ban a l&#39;occaze  :mrgreen: 
hein quoi c&#39;est pas ca ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

&#39;foiré  :^_^: 

Dommage que j&#39;ai perdu mon ctrl+v  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

j&#39;ai mis a jour le post principale je voudrais un gens sur TS pour faire des tests suite a la maintenance de cette nuit :P

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pas moi, je suis pas sur le bon pc. Désolé.

----------


## Ragondin

devrait être dispo 5/10mn en début d&#39;après midi  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

je vais manger :P

Je suis Reuuuuh

----------


## pierrot

Je suis dispo pour les test et pour quelques parties  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Voilà les simples enregistrés peuvent Autoriser l&#39;enregistrement de leurs potes.
Pour ceux qui sont pas invités sur le serveur il faut demander a un Admin de le faire.

On evite donc les gens nuisibles qui seront bloqués sur le canal principale.

***Des tests sont en cour***

----------


## Super Menteur

Bon moi faudrait que j&#39;arrive à faire marcher mon micro un de ces jours. Ordi de merde  ::unsure::  
Et dire que mon Inspirion 9400 est chez UPS  :<_<:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

[22:49:29] No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it



Help?  ::unsure::

----------


## Niklaos

> [22:49:29] No reply from server
> Maybe the server is offline
> or maybe teamspeak is not running on it
> Help?


Oui moi aussi je cherche !

Le site deconne pas mal c&#39;est pas la premiere fois que ca m&#39;arrive.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon c&#39;est toujours down et je ne peux rien faire (pas d&#39;acces a l&#39;interface Web)

Ca devrais repartir dans la nuit ou pas.

----------


## Niklaos

*SERVEUR ON Line*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Waaaaaaaais !!  ::lol:: 
C&#39;était quoi le problème?

----------


## Niklaos

> Waaaaaaaais !! 
> C&#39;était quoi le problème?


Je suis en train de creuser !

*NOUVEAUTES* :
*
Pour info toutes les modifications sont faites. Les nouvelles régles sont donc simple :
- Un Utilisateur (U) ne peut absolument rien faire. Il est bloqué sur le Salon principale.
- Les enregistrés ( R ) peuvent autoriser des (U) à s&#39;auto enregistrer.
- Une fois enregistré le Login et le nouveau password doivent être utilisés a toutes les connexions pour avoir Garder les priviléges ®.
- Une fois enregistrer vous avez acces a tout le serveur sans limites et vous pouvez creer des canaux temporaires, et vous pouvez maintenant enregistrer des (U)

Manipulations :
1) Le SA / CA / R : Clic droit sur l&#39;utilisateur (U) > "Allow Registration"
2) Le U : Clic dans la bare de menu sur "Self" > "Register Withe Server" > Choisir un Login > Choisir un Mot de pass (le rentrer 2 deux fois)
3) Deconnection de l&#39;utilisateur qui est maintenant enregistrer puis reconnection. 
Nickname : Nom d&#39;affichage
Login : Login que l&#39;utilisateur a choisi pendant son enregistrement
PassWord : Mot de passe de l&#39;utilisateur a choisi pendant son enregistrement
4) Connexion vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez et retout a l&#39;etape 1) pour enregistrer un de vos amis.*

Bon jeu

----------


## b0b0

Bon mon micro déconne, et on m&#39;entend qu&#39;une fois sur deux

Excuse moi Niklaos, mais je parlais et t&#39;entendais que la moitié des trucs :/

Ou alors ça venait de ma connexion, y&#39;a un peu trop de trucs qui tournais en même temps (wifi+téléchargements de trucs légales bien sûr)

----------


## KiwiX

Règle la sensibilité peut-être et/ou parle plus fort.

----------


## b0b0

> Règle la sensibilité peut-être et/ou parle plus fort.


Ouais aussi, parceque il fallait que je gueule pour qu&#39;il m&#39;entende :/

----------


## KiwiX

Sinon, ouvre la bouche.  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Nan je suis ventriloque !

----------


## KiwiX

b0b0 sur TS, la classe internationale  :B): 

Manque plus que francou s&#39;achète un micro et on est foutu  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

> b0b0 sur TS, la classe internationale 
> 
> Manque plus que francou s&#39;achète un micro et on est foutu


oUAIS QUAND 9A MARCHERA BIEN ET QUAND JE SERAIS AU CALME §

----------


## Guest

Euuh quelqu&#39;un pour m&#39;aider à m&#39;enregistrer?  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J&#39;arrive, mais ça sera sans son, et vite fait, je dois y aller  :;):

----------


## Guest

Ca me va c&#39;était pour faire vite aussi  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Voiloute  :;):

----------


## Guest

Merci bien !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

De rien, de rien. En espérant entendre ta voix sexy ce soir :P

----------


## Ragondin

> De rien, de rien. En espérant entendre ta voix sexy ce soir :P


t&#39;es vraiment en manque toi...  :mrgreen:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Chut ! Faut pas le dire  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Il a la voix de son avatar b0b0 :P

Enfin du moins pour ce que j&#39;ai reussis a entendre ceci dit si ton micro marchait par moment c&#39;est que logiquement ca vient pas de lui !

----------


## b0b0

> Il a la voix de son avatar b0b0 :P
> 
> Enfin du moins pour ce que j&#39;ai reussis a entendre ceci dit si ton micro marchait par moment c&#39;est que logiquement ca vient pas de lui !


Faut régler la sensibilité, je referais un test dans la journay.   :B): 
Quest ce qu&#39;elle a ma voix elle est parfaite, j&#39;ai juste fais des bruits bizarres pour que tu m&#39;entendes.

----------


## Guest

Mon micro marchait mal  :<_<:  faudra que je le reteste.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mon micro marchait mal  faudra que je le reteste.



Non, non. Il marchait pas du tout :P

Tu parles avec la "voice activation" ou le "push to talk button" ?

----------


## Guest

> Non, non. Il marchait pas du tout :P
> 
> Tu parles avec la "voice activation" ou le "push to talk button" ?


D&#39;habitude je mets voice activation, mais mon micro il est assez vieux et de qualité Playskool®

Enfin je vais réessayer, c&#39;est très aléatoire.

----------


## b0b0

> D&#39;habitude je mets voice activation, mais mon micro il est assez vieux et de qualité Playskool®
> 
> Enfin je vais réessayer, c&#39;est très aléatoire.


tout pareil que moi, mais la voice activation c&#39;est un peu naze ça marche pas :/

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais pas trop. Ou alors s&#39;il est trop sensible et que t&#39;as un headset, on t&#39;entend respirer dedans, et ça fait Dark Vador qui joue à css.

----------


## b0b0

j&#39;ai le casque dragon naturrally speaking, reçus avec le logiciel de reconnaissance vocale, bon il est dans un sale état.

----------


## Niklaos

> Quest ce qu&#39;elle a ma voix elle est parfaite, j&#39;ai juste fais des bruits bizarres pour que tu m&#39;entendes.


Tu frotais pas ton sayxe sur le micro au moins pour faire des bruits ? :P

----------


## b0b0

> Tu frotais pas ton sayxe sur le micro au moins pour faire des bruits ? :P


nan le micro était ailleurs !  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> nan le micro était ailleurs !


dtc ?

----------


## Goji

cmb  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> cmb


translate ?

----------


## Goji

Rofl non, c&#39;est pas drôle si je dois traduire, faut trainer sur Bashfr de temps en temps ^

----------


## Niklaos

> Rofl non, c&#39;est pas drôle si je dois traduire, faut trainer sur Bashfr de temps en temps ^


tiens ca fait un bout que je suis pas allé faire un tour j&#39;y vay  ::):

----------


## montou

cmb :
- Crédit Mutuel de Bretagne
ou
- Compagnie Monegasque de Banque

merci google  :;): 

ps : je lis parfois bashfr mais j&#39;ai complètement zapper l&#39;explication du cmd   ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

Je crois que Gojira est le seul a avoir compris sa propre blague :P

----------


## KiwiX

Vous craignez les mecs  ::mellow:: 

CMB : Comme Ma Bite. 
CTB : Comme Ta Bite.

_Exemple concret : 
_
Niklaos > "Enorme !"
KiwiX > "CMB !"

Niklaos > "Tout petit"
KiwiX > "CTB  !"

 ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> Vous craignez les mecs 
> 
> CMB : Comme Ma Bite. 
> CTB : Comme Ta Bite.
> 
> _Exemple concret : 
> _
> Niklaos > "Enorme !"
> KiwiX > "CMB !"
> ...


Ben ouais mais je le sais depuis midi jai demandais a un pote qui regarde bash fr tout les jours :P

----------


## b0b0

> Ben ouais mais je le sais depuis midi jai demandais a un pote qui regarde bash fr tout les jours :P


CTB §

----------


## Niklaos

> CTB §


ouais CMB

----------


## b0b0

> ouais CMB


Ha tu vois !

----------


## Niklaos

> Ha tu vois !


non j&#39;ai pas mes lunettes merci

----------


## Niklaos

Putain recherchez "ip serveur teamspeak" sur google et le serveur sort en premiere page -_-

Je crois que j&#39;ai bien fais de mettre en place le systeme de "protection anti lourds"

----------


## Mars2

C&#39;est sur on est vachement connu ^^
Comment ça niklaos, tu connais pas bashFR??? a cause de cela ta carrière en informatique est died... sorry  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Hop le serveur passe a 32 ou 40 Places (suite a la création d&#39;un vrais serveur CS de 23 places) dans 8 jours.

Bonne Orgie Vocale  ::):

----------


## Mars2

Niklaos tu as pas oublier de m&#39;envoyer un MP?

----------


## Niklaos

> Niklaos tu as pas oublier de m&#39;envoyer un MP?


Je te fais ca aujourd&#39;hui  ::):

----------


## flibulin bulard

bon comme la surement remarqué niklaos je fais des tests (alsa dmix me pose problème en fait)

----------


## Niklaos

> bon comme la surement remarqué niklaos je fais des tests (alsa dmix me pose problème en fait)


Y&#39;a pas de soucis tu dois être enregistrer pour aller sur tout le serveur mais même le ( R ) peuvent le faire donc tu trouvera facilement quelqu&#39;un pour le faire normalement.

*Bon sinon pour info je viens de renouveller le serveur avec 32 places pour une periode de 3 mois*

----------


## Mars2

Prise en compte du MP, j&#39;envoie ça lundi

----------


## Niklaos

> Prise en compte du MP, j&#39;envoie ça lundi


ok  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Hop mise a jour des comptes :
http://orislibertaem.free.fr/Forum%2...mptes%20TS.htm

Nouveau graphisme et tout la classe quoi :P

----------


## cloumy

Euh quelqu&#39;un saurait il si on peut utiliser teamspeak avec le micro bluetooth de la 360? (j&#39;y comprends rien)

----------


## Ragondin

oui je pense si ton PC à un port ou si tu ajoute un moyen de faire communiquer ton casque et ton PC

----------


## Niklaos

> Euh quelqu&#39;un saurait il si on peut utiliser teamspeak avec le micro bluetooth de la 360? (j&#39;y comprends rien)


Yep normalement suffit d&#39;avoir une clef BT ("dongle"). Et de configurer ton Windaube.

----------


## Erokh

> Yep normalement suffit d&#39;avoir une clef BT ("dongle"). Et de configurer ton Windaube.


pourquoi configurer son windows? il suffit de gérer ça avec les drivers du blutooth, non?

----------


## Niklaos

> pourquoi configurer son windows? il suffit de gérer ça avec les drivers du blutooth, non?


ben il me semble qu&#39;il faut quand même dire a Windows que le micro c&#39;est tel périph BT non ?
ENfin je me trompe peut-être aussi si ca se trouve t&#39;as raison !

----------


## cloumy

"configurer" "windows"... c&#39;est décourageant!

----------


## Niklaos

> "configurer" "windows"... c&#39;est décourageant!


Pour une joueur console ouais pour moi c&#39;est plutot "Fear Factor" mais j&#39;aime bien ca !

----------


## Erokh

> ben il me semble qu&#39;il faut quand même dire a Windows que le micro c&#39;est tel périph BT non ?
> ENfin je me trompe peut-être aussi si ca se trouve t&#39;as raison !


Comment ça?
ah oui ok, dire à windows d&#39;utiliser tel ou tel périph de source t de sortie pour le son, c&#39;est ça? Ah bein là  bonne question: le seul truc que j&#39;aie connecté en BT, c&#39;est une wiimote  :mrgreen:

----------


## Niklaos

> Comment ça?
> ah oui ok, dire à windows d&#39;utiliser tel ou tel périph de source t de sortie pour le son, c&#39;est ça? Ah bein là  bonne question: le seul truc que j&#39;aie connecté en BT, c&#39;est une wiimote  :mrgreen:


Ben oui sinon par default il est l&#39;entrée micro de la carte maman il faut lui dire que tu veux utiliser un périphe BT comme micro !

----------


## Pelomar

Problème avec le serveur ts...
Jai beau avoir définit une touche, quand j&#39;appuie sur cette touche, ca ne marche pas, ca veut pas parler...
c&#39;est depuis que je suis sous vista...

Help ?

----------


## Ragondin

il faudrait si Teamspeak n&#39;as pas sortie un patch ou une nouvelle version de TS pour Vista


edit: a priori c&#39;est pas le cas  ::unsure::

----------


## Niklaos

> il faudrait si Teamspeak n&#39;as pas sortie un patch ou une nouvelle version de TS pour Vista
> edit: a priori c&#39;est pas le cas


Oui en effet je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas.

Comme je le dis souvent il est encore trop tôt pour passersur du 100% mieux vaut utiliser un XP et avoir une Vista sur une autre partition afin d&#39;y passer en douceur !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon, hier je me suis connecté pour la soirée.
Résultat: Niklaos et LOGAN me confirment qu&#39;on m&#39;entends pas (ou très faible), alors que j&#39;ai mis tous les volumes à fond.

Bon, je décide de rester quand même pour écouter à défaut de parler.

Résultat: je comprenais que dalle une fois le jeu lancé, vu comme le son était saccadé :/

Help ?

----------


## Ragondin

t&#39;as une carte son ? drivers mis à jour ? TS règlé ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah ouais. ça doit venir de TS parce que _ventrilo_ ça marche impec.

----------


## Ragondin

à l&#39;occaze on règle ça

----------


## Niklaos

> Bah ouais. ça doit venir de TS parce que _ventrilo_ ça marche impec.


Ouais passe sur le serveur a un moment ou y&#39;a pas trop de peuple et ragondin ou moi on poura t&#39;aider !

----------


## Erokh

t&#39;as pensé à activer le "mic boost" dans les options avancées du micro? ça change la vie cette option  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah ! non. je testerais tout à l&#39;heure  :;):

----------


## Erokh

si le mic boost n&#39;avais pas été activé, pense à diminuer la sensibilité du "voice activation" dans Teamspeak, sinon il va y avoir des masses d&#39;écho  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> si le mic boost n&#39;avais pas été activé, pense à diminuer la sensibilité du "voice activation" dans Teamspeak, sinon il va y avoir des masses d&#39;écho


Ah nan, je fonctionne en "push to talk", sinon c&#39;est même pas la peine, faut que je gueule pour qu&#39;on m&#39;entende :mrgreen:

----------


## Erokh

ah bein ça ça se change facilement aussi  :;): 

parce que devoir réfléchir pour appuyer sur le bouton, le garder appuyer en parlant, puis le relâcher, mine de rien, ça déconcentre vachement du jeu (surtout si c&#39;est un STR)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ah nan, je fonctionne en "push to talk", sinon c&#39;est même pas la peine, faut que je gueule pour qu&#39;on m&#39;entende :mrgreen:


= on m&#39;entends encore moins en voice activation ^^

Et puis ça me gène pas trop d&#39;appuyer sur un bouton, j&#39;ai mis A et ça me va très bien  :;):

----------


## Erokh

mouais, comme tu veux.

Mais je tiens à le rapeler: tout est une question de réglages. Si tu prends la peine de passer du temps sur le réglages des 3 barres de TS, tu devrais avoir un truc top moumoute, aussi bien pour toi que pour les autres. Mais effectivement ça demande du temps et pas mal d&#39;essais

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J&#39;essaierais de me connecter ce soir pour tester ça  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Hop nouveauté !

Il n&#39;y a plus de protection par MDP pour la conexion des utilisateurs</span>
(ces derniers etants toujours limités au channel d&#39;acceuil et devant être enregistrés par un utilisateur enregistré)
<span style="color:#FF0000">En revanche rien de change pour les utilisateurs enregistrés qui doivent continués a utiliser leur MDP perso  ::):

----------


## Mars2

Et moi j&#39;ai encore oublie un truc....  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Yop les gars.

Bon apparament TS marche pas a cause d&#39;une problème de drivers.
Sauf que j&#39;arrive pas a savoir ce que c&#39;est ma carte son et TousLesDrivers ne trouvent rien.

je suis sous vista, ya pas un moyen de connaitre ma carte son (ya les caractéristiques de l&#39;ordi dans accueil windows mais c&#39;est ya pas la carte son)


Aidez moi, je veux gueuler sous TS.
C&#39;est important pour moi.

edit : jai fait un dxdiag et ca me donne des trucs "realtek". Je suis sur le site dy contructeur mais je suis pas optimiste...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et moi personne m&#39;entends  ::sad::

----------


## Erokh

> Et moi personne m&#39;entends


vérifie que tu as un micro (:P)
vérifie que le micro est bien coché dans "enregistrement" dans le panneau deconfig son de windows
active le mic boost dans la partie "avancé" du micro sous windows

----------


## Pelomar

Bon, jai dl les drivers audios de realtek et voila ce que ca me fait : 



Impossible de l&#39;installer, ca me demande ca toutes les minutes sans jamais l&#39;installer.
Ya pas moyen de virer cet avertissement a la con ?

edit : je précise bien entendu que j&#39;ai pris ces drivers sur le site officiel.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Impossible de l&#39;installer, ca me demande ca toutes les minutes sans jamais l&#39;installer.
> Ya pas moyen de virer cet avertissement a la con ?
> 
> edit : je précise bien entendu que j&#39;ai pris ces drivers sur le site officiel.


1°) Désactive l&#39;UAC (dans MSconfig)
2°) Clique sur "Installer quand même" a chaque fois (si tu cliques le contraire ne serait-ce qu&#39;une fois faut reccomencer)
3°) Aie confiance et prends patience
4°) Arrete de faire chier à CSS

Voila voila  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pelomar

> 1°) Désactive l&#39;UAC (dans MSconfig)
> 2°) Clique sur "Installer quand même" a chaque fois (si tu cliques le contraire ne serait-ce qu&#39;une fois faut reccomencer)
> 3°) Aie confiance et prends patience
> 4°) Arrete de faire chier à CSS
> 
> Voila voila


Je vais tester pour l&#39;UAC.
Pour cliquer sur "installer quand même" je l&#39;ai fait mais putain ca dure un peu trop, jai quitté.
Ca dure vraiment longtemps ?

Et puis, c&#39;est toi qui sais pas jouer a css.

----------


## flibulin bulard

wouah!
 ::ninja::  

avec TS linux, no problem...
 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> avec TS linux, no problem...


mythoman !  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

nan cay vray, cay juste moche!

oui bon, la dernière fois je l&#39;avais bien cherché aussi, a modifier le asound.conf

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Forcément, ça va moins bien marché maintenant


 ::XD::

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est bon, drivers installé et évidemment ca foire toujours.
Il est a signaler que lorsque je fais un son avec le magnétophone de windows, je n&#39;arrive pas a le lire non plus (par contre les musiques normals ca marche) 



pff j&#39;en ai marre

----------


## Pelomar

Youpi !
J&#39;ai telechargé les bons drivers, et maintenant jai carrément plus de son ! Génial !

Et ca me fait ca :



Je fais quoi la ?   ::huh:: 

edit : au fait.
        Quand je fais un "test son" avec le périphérique haut parleur, ca donne rien.
        Si je fais le même avec le périphérique casque, jai du son dans le haut parleur et (si je le branche) dans le casque
 ::huh::

----------


## Mr. Pink

Moi de même, on entend pas ma douce voix sous team speak, si une âme charitable voulait bien m&#39;aider.

----------


## Ragondin

bon ce soir entre 18:30 et 20:00, je me tiens à votre dispo sur MSN et/ou Xfire (mon profil) pour resoudre vos problèmes.  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> Youpi !
> J&#39;ai telechargé les bons drivers, et maintenant jai carrément plus de son ! Génial !
> 
> Et ca me fait ca :
> 
> 
> 
> Je fais quoi la ?  
> 
> ...


essaye de vérifier que c&#39;est bien ta carte realtek qui est sélectionnée en tant que périphérique de sortie pour le son  ::unsure:: 
Ou alors l&#39;inverse: si c&#39;est la carte realtek qui est sélectionnée, essaye de changer et de mettre "périphérique par défaut". Enfin ,&#39;hésite pas à faire des tests, quoi  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais sauf que je trouve pas ou faire ca...  ::unsure::  

Vive vista, vive moi.

----------


## Sheraf

> Ouais sauf que je trouve pas ou faire ca...  
> 
> Vive vista, vive moi.


Si c&#39;est pour insulter les gens autant qu&#39;on t&#39;entendes pas...

----------


## Pelomar

Bah je peux parler, mais j&#39;entendrais pas les réponses.
Donc hormis un permanent ban bien senti, ca sera encore pire.

----------


## Mars2

Mmmm repassez sous XP  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> vérifie que tu as un micro (:P)
> vérifie que le micro est bien coché dans "enregistrement" dans le panneau deconfig son de windows
> active le mic boost dans la partie "avancé" du micro sous windows


Nan mais on m&#39;entends, mais super faible alors que je gueule comme un porc.

Et sous ventrilo on m&#39;entends impec.
Et j&#39;ai fait 20 fois le tour des options de TS.
Et avant j&#39;avais pas ce problème.

 :<_<:

----------


## Sheraf

> Nan mais on m&#39;entends, mais super faible alors que je gueule comme un porc.
> 
> Et sous ventrilo on m&#39;entends impec.
> Et j&#39;ai fait 20 fois le tour des options de TS.
> Et avant j&#39;avais pas ce problème.


Bah dans les reglages de TS y a pas le reglage de ta voix ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bah dans les reglages de TS y a pas le reglage de ta voix ?


Si. J&#39;ai tout mis à fond.

----------


## Mars2

> Nan mais on m&#39;entends, mais super faible alors que je gueule comme un porc.




COPAAAAAINNNNNNN

----------


## Ragondin

Mon bureau sera ouvert ce soir entre 18h30 et 20h00 (GMT+1, Heure de Paris) sur Xfire et MSN pour toutes demandes de SAV concernant TS. 



Ragondin Corp ltd.

----------


## Erokh

> Nan mais on m&#39;entends, mais super faible alors que je gueule comme un porc.
> 
> Et sous ventrilo on m&#39;entends impec.
> Et j&#39;ai fait 20 fois le tour des options de TS.
> Et avant j&#39;avais pas ce problème.


oui bein justement: le mic boost est ton ami (dans les options son de windows, paramètre avancé du micro). Franchement dès qu&#39;on n&#39;entends pas quelqu&#39;un sous TS, c&#39;est à cause de ça.

Maintenant si sous TS tu as fait le tour des options, essaye de voir les options de ta cartte son, et du son  :;): 
Qu&#39;as tu modifié entre le moment où ça marchait et le moment où ça marchait pas?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> oui bein justement: le mic boost est ton ami (dans les options son de windows, paramètre avancé du micro). Franchement dès qu&#39;on n&#39;entends pas quelqu&#39;un sous TS, c&#39;est à cause de ça.
> 
> Maintenant si sous TS tu as fait le tour des options, essaye de voir les options de ta cartte son, et du son 
> Qu&#39;as tu modifié entre le moment où ça marchait et le moment où ça marchait pas?


Hmmm bon j&#39;ai activé le mic boost et ragondin m&#39;a un peu dirigé. Manque plus que quelqu&#39;un se connecte pour me dire s&#39;il m&#39;entends.

je reviendrais cet aprem  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Je viens de lire le post et je me demande ... pourquoi êtes vous sur Vista ?   ::unsure::

----------


## Pelomar

> Mon bureau sera ouvert ce soir entre 18h30 et 20h00 (GMT+1, Heure de Paris) sur Xfire et MSN pour toutes demandes de SAV concernant TS. 
> Ragondin Corp ltd.


Je note et je serais la.

Et Niklaos (ou Vietnam) je l&#39;ai eu gratuit, j&#39;allais pas cracher dessus quand même.

----------


## Niklaos

> Et Niklaos (ou Vietnam) je l&#39;ai eu gratuit, j&#39;allais pas cracher dessus quand même.


Ben non mais mieux vaut rester sur XP pour le moment tu poura utiliser ton vista dans 6 mois dans de bonnes conditions !!

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais mais moi je suis con.
ca change tout.

----------


## Erokh

> Hmmm bon j&#39;ai activé le mic boost et ragondin m&#39;a un peu dirigé. Manque plus que quelqu&#39;un se connecte pour me dire s&#39;il m&#39;entends.
> 
> je reviendrais cet aprem


tu peux déjà faire le test seul, en allant dans teamspeak dans le menu "settings>input/output settings" et en activant le "local mode". Ca fait que lorsque tu parleras, tu t&#39;entendras. Ca permet de régler le volume du micro, mais aussi le seuil de déclenchement à la voix, histoire de diminuer/supprimer les bruits parasites et les échos  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> tu peux déjà faire le test seul, en allant dans teamspeak dans le menu "settings>input/output settings" et en activant le "local mode". Ca fait que lorsque tu parleras, tu t&#39;entendras. Ca permet de régler le volume du micro, mais aussi le seuil de déclenchement à la voix, histoire de diminuer/supprimer les bruits parasites et les échos


Ah ok. Thankies  :;):

----------


## Mars2

> Ouais mais moi je suis con.
> ca change tout.



Je plussois, je l&#39;es installe sur une machine cobaye (celui de mon frere) et je suis aps pret d&#39;installer Vista c&#39;est moi qui vous le dit....

----------


## Pelomar

Bon c&#39;est en partie réglé.
J&#39;ai de nouveau le son et on m&#39;entend sur TS.

Sauf qu&#39;on m&#39;entend très faiblement, alors que j&#39;ai tout a fond.

Youpi.

----------


## Ragondin

> Bon c&#39;est en partie réglé.
> J&#39;ai de nouveau le son et on m&#39;entend sur TS.
> 
> Sauf qu&#39;on m&#39;entend très faiblement, alors que j&#39;ai tout a fond.
> 
> Youpi.


t&#39;as mit le boost dans les option son/micro de Vista?
Sur TS t&#39;as mis le son en sortie à fond ?

----------


## Niklaos

> Ouais mais moi je suis con.
> ca change tout.


j&#39;avais oublié excuse moi !

----------


## Erokh

> Sur TS t&#39;as mis le son en sortie à fond ?


ça ill faut pas faire monsieur: ça provoque des echos pour les autres :P

----------


## Pelomar

> t&#39;as mit le boost dans les option son/micro de Vista?
> Sur TS t&#39;as mis le son en sortie à fond ?


- je viens de le faire, pas encore tester.
- fait.

----------


## flibulin bulard



----------


## Ragondin

> ça ill faut pas faire monsieur: ça provoque des echos pour les autres :P


pas forcement, jamasi eut d&#39;echo en faisant cela, et toute ma team le faisait.
le truc qui fait mal c&#39;est le mix micro+enceinte.


Pelomar, je t&#39;attendais sur Xfire... c&#39;est quand tu veux

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon ayé ça marche ! Merci Ragondin  :;): 

Seul problème (quel chieur) : ça bouffe trop de ressources !! et le temps que je me connecte au serveu, y a déjà 4 rounds de faits !
Compter 3-4 minutes pour chaque changement de map, c&#39;est long  ::(:

----------


## Niklaos

> 


Wouaaaa

----------


## Ragondin

Pour le TS et les slots, regarde le prix pour un nombre de slots compris entre 45 et 50 pour au moins 6 moins, et dis nous ce qu&#39;il te manque come fond, pour relancer l&#39;appel aux dons  :;):  

Edit:
50 slots: 67.50€ pour 6 mois.
60 slots: 81.00€ pour 6 mois.

Le solde des comptes: 57.81 + ma donation de 19€ non incluse encore dans les compte.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon 76€ je prends le 50slots ou j&#39;attends un peu pour le 60 ?

----------


## Erokh

je dis ça juste comme ça, mais la fréquentation du TS était peut-être exceptionnelle, non? 
Il ne vaut pas mieux attendre un peu de voir si le TS reste autant fréquenté, avant de se lancer dans une augmentation de slots?  ::unsure::

----------


## Niklaos

> je dis ça juste comme ça, mais la fréquentation du TS était peut-être exceptionnelle, non? 
> Il ne vaut pas mieux attendre un peu de voir si le TS reste autant fréquenté, avant de se lancer dans une augmentation de slots?


Ben ca fait plusieur fois qu&#39;on depasse les 27Slots ...

Donc non c&#39;est pas si exceptionnelle que ca en fait ...

sinon j&#39;ai un peu revu ton tuto ragondin tu en pense quoi ?



> Dans un premier temps téléchargez puis installer le logiciel.Une fois le soft installé, on le lance et on atterrit sur la premiere imageAprès cela, cliquez sur _"Connection"_ puis _"Connect"_La on arrive a une nouvelle fenêtre où on va rentrer (et conserver) l&#39;adresse du serveur,le login et le mdp.Clique droit sur le mot Server puis add a server,on rentre le nom dans le nouvelle fenêtrenouveau champ[/url], genre Serveur CPC.La, on a quelques éléments à remplir sur le côté droit.Voici ce qu&#39;il faut donc remplire sur le coté droit :Dans Label, on met le nom du serveur tel qu&#39;on veut qu&#39;il apparaisse (cpc, serrveur CPC...etc)Dans Server Adress, on rentre l&#39;adresse du TS (en l&#39;occurrence: speak11.e-mengine.com:9118 )Dans Nickname, le pseudo qui apparaitra sur les channel TS.Avant d&#39;être enregistrer sur le serveur, tu vas d&#39;abord te connecter en Anonymous (la case du dessus concernant les pseudo aleatoire n&#39;est pas à cocher)Ne rentrez pas de MDP dans la case "Serveur Password".Vous obtenez donc ceci, vous êtes pleinement opérationnelle pour vous connecter, mais vous ne pouvez pas encore acceder aux autres channels ( Le U a coté de votre Nickname veut dire "Utilisateur"). Pour acceder au reste du serveur faut être enregistré (et avoir le R a coté du Nickname)
> 
> Là un Membre enregistré (avec un R a coté du Nickname) doit a ce moment autoriser l&#39;enregistrement.
> 
> Vous devez donc vous enregistrer avec le serveur, là le plus simple reste encore de vous laissez guider par celui qui a autoriser l&#39;enregistrement.
> 
> On passe donc en Mode Registered: Alors, on reprend à peu près le même principe que pour le mode Anonymous, mais des nouveaux champs vont apparaitre.On relance TS, on va sur Connection, puis Connect, et on accède à la fenetre ou tu avais enregistré le serveur CPC.Une fois la fenetre du serveur CPC ouverte, vous cliquez sur Registered à droite en lieu et place de Anonymous précédemment.le Champ Label, Serveur Address, Nickname ne change pas.En ayant cliqué sur Registered, de nouveaux champs apparaissent: Login Name et Password en dessous.Remplissez le champ Login Name du login que tu as choisit, et le champ Password avec ton mdp choisit.Auto Reconnect reste coché.Vous êtes techniquement opérationnelles pour vous connecter sur le serveur (un R apparait a côté de votre Nickname sur le channel de TS en lieu et place du U )Après on va améliorer le son, donc une fois sur le TS des CPC, on va aller dans les Options:Tout d&#39;abord Settings puis Sound Input/Output ici, tu choisis entre le Push To Talk ou Voice ActivationVous avez egalement sur cette meme fenetre, le Output Volume, c-a-d le volume du son qui sort (il faut jauger selon ce qu&#39;on te dira, si on t entend ou pas)C&#39;était le 1er champ d&#39;option à definir, maintenant on va dans le second element à regler:Settings puis Options1er onglet, vous devez cocher Direct Sound, et tu choisis ta cartes son dnas Input Device et Output Device2nd onlget, c&#39;est le volume qu&#39;utilise la voix automatique de TS je vous recommande de la placer à 30%.3eme onglet, RAS, rien a faire4eme onglet, vous devez cocher Disable Direct Input et Block Whispers by default

----------


## Ragondin

y a pas de copyright, si il est plus clair, on le garde ^^

----------


## Niklaos

Hop trois infos : Un new admin en la personne de Niluje pour faire le bien en particuler dans la catégorie CSS.J&#39;ai fais du ménage dans les les logs en supprimant tous ceux inscrits depuis plus d&#39;un moi et qui n&#39;ont jamais utilisés leur compte et en supprimant les doublons.
Donc si votre compte ne fonctionne plus c&#39;est donc qu&#39;il a etait suprimé et j&#39;en suis bien désolé.
Vous devez donc en refaire un nouveau tout beau tout neuf et le validé en faisant la fameuse manip de "deco/reco" juste aprés l&#39;inscription ! Les comptes sont a jour avec le dernier donateur Ragondin  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et encore une fois plus personne m&#39;entends  :<_<:

----------


## ToneLune

Si il y a des une mare pour Warcraft 3 j&#39;ai des coineurs qui sont interessés pour patoger avec vous.
Si vous voulez créer un canal de ce type (Avec 3-4 marres) ça serait sympa.

Ah, si vous avez besoin d&#39;un don pour le passage à 50-70 ports, faites appel  :;): 

Ps : GreenThumb, t&#39;as essayé de mettre priorité très basse pour Ts ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Et encore une fois plus personne m&#39;entends


ce soir tu te connectes, je serai la  :B):  
Mais je pense que tu as un potentiel conflit audio, va falloir regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> Si il y a des une mare pour Warcraft 3 j&#39;ai des coineurs qui sont interessés pour patoger avec vous.
> Si vous voulez créer un canal de ce type (Avec 3-4 marres) ça serait sympa.
> 
> Ah, si vous avez besoin d&#39;un don pour le passage à 50-70 ports, faites appel 
> 
> Ps : GreenThumb, t&#39;as essayé de mettre priorité très basse pour Ts ?


Ca peu se faire sans problêmes  ::): 

Sinon dr_greenThumb connect toi sur TS ragondin ou moi même sommes là pour t&#39;aider  ::):

----------


## ToneLune

> Ca eu se faire sans problêmes


Ok, je viendrais dans la soirée pour voir si mon désir à été executé :P
Merci.

----------


## flibulin bulard

ouaiiii ça marche!
j&#39;arrive a faire marcher TS linux en même temps que wine.

----------


## Niklaos

> ouaiiii ça marche!
> j&#39;arrive a faire marcher TS linux en même temps que wine.


Par contre tu m&#39;as mis en vent aussi et t&#39;etais pas en R.

Sinon 31/32 slots occupés pendant plus de 2 heures c&#39;est la deuxieme fois en 1 semaine a mon avis va faloir prendre plus de slots !

----------


## flibulin bulard

pour le registered, c&#39;est bon, j&#39;avais mis mon pseudo et le pass en anonymous   ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

Les vacances approchant, le nombre de personnes devraient augmenter. Il faut attendre la fin des exams pour voir si c&#39;est passagé ou non.

----------


## Pelomar

Les vacances approchent vous dites ? 
AHHH yen a qui sont pas encore en vacances ^^
les pauvres...

----------


## gripoil

Un admin siouplait y&#39;a des bots qui foutent la merde C&#39;est horrible VIIIIITe!!!!!!

----------


## Ragondin

j&#39;arrive

EDIT: RAS nettoyage deja fait

----------


## Maxwell

> Un admin siouplait y&#39;a des bots qui foutent la merde C&#39;est horrible VIIIIITe!!!!!!


Des bots sur TS ?  ::huh::

----------


## gripoil

Ouais y&#39;a Ephez qu&#39;a viré le bordel!
Y&#39;avais un gars .. et quand il a kické ce gars tous les bots qui faisait connect disconnect ont disparus!

----------


## Maxwell

Je saisi pas l&#39;interet de bots sur team speak.

On peut expliquer à un bn00b de TS ?  ::unsure::

----------


## gripoil

Bah en fait quand t&#39;as les notifications de connection deconnections c&#39;est relou! Parceque les bots en question viennent et se cassent et ca fait New player machin truc!
Alors bon tu peux dégager les notifs mais bon voilà!

----------


## Erokh

> Je saisi pas l&#39;interet de bots sur team speak.
> 
> On peut expliquer à un bn00b de TS ?


à priori, l&#39;intérêt est juste de faire chier... 
Moi j&#39;ai enlevé tous les son de TS (sauf les voix bien sûr), comme ça je suis pas emmerdé par les "member joined" et autres

----------


## Maxwell

Attendez.


Attendez.





Vous êtes en train de me dire qu&#39;un jour, comme ça, quelqu&#39;un s&#39;est dit :

_"J&#39;ai une idée, elle est énorme. Je vais développer une appli qui va se connecter à un serveur TeamSpeak et se déconnecter tout de suite aprés. Ca va trop faire chier ceux qui ont oublié de décocher les alertes vocales. Mouuhahahahaa je suis vraiment démoniaque, le monde entier se souviendra de moi dans la terreur pendant des générations entières, et me surnommera... Le Génie du Mal."_

Je suis sûr que je me trompe, c&#39;est pas possible d&#39;être aussi con. Même un végétarien à coté de ça peut postuler au prix Nobel.

----------


## Paul Verveine

et si Max...

y&#39;a bien des mecs pour s&#39;inscrire sur le forum cpc alors pour faire un logiciel aussi con c&#39;est crédible !

----------


## Ragondin

tu peux saturer un serveur comme cela, pour peu que t&#39;es pas d&#39;admin ou de mec présent avant.. faut rebooter ton serveur... après tu as aussi les opportunistes qui cherchent les serveurs publics via la liste donnée par Teamspeak. Heureusement le notre est un truc privé... on devrait être sauvé de ce genre de profiteurs.

----------


## Erokh

> Attendez.
> Attendez.
> Vous êtes en train de me dire qu&#39;un jour, comme ça, quelqu&#39;un s&#39;est dit :
> 
> _"J&#39;ai une idée, elle est énorme. Je vais développer une appli qui va se connecter à un serveur TeamSpeak et se déconnecter tout de suite aprés. Ca va trop faire chier ceux qui ont oublié de décocher les alertes vocales. Mouuhahahahaa je suis vraiment démoniaque, le monde entier se souviendra de moi dans la terreur pendant des générations entières, et me surnommera... Le Génie du Mal."_
> 
> Je suis sûr que je me trompe, c&#39;est pas possible d&#39;être aussi con. Même un végétarien à coté de ça peut postuler au prix Nobel.


bah ils ne font pas que faire chier les utilisateurs, ils peuvent aussi saturer le serveur, comme l&#39;a dit Ragondin. Maintenant, l&#39;intérêt de la chose est inexistant, mais bon. C&#39;est la même chose avec les attaques de type Deny Of Service sur les serveurs web

----------


## justmoa

> Maintenant, l&#39;intérêt de la chose est inexistant, mais bon. C&#39;est la même chose avec les attaques de type Deny Of Service sur les serveurs web


L&#39;intérêt d&#39;une attaque DoS sur un serveur web est connu (attention je cautionne pas hein), par contre sur un serveur TS   ::huh::

----------


## Niklaos

> tu peux saturer un serveur comme cela, pour peu que t&#39;es pas d&#39;admin ou de mec présent avant.. faut rebooter ton serveur... après tu as aussi les opportunistes qui cherchent les serveurs publics via la liste donnée par Teamspeak. Heureusement le notre est un truc privé... on devrait être sauvé de ce genre de profiteurs.


J&#39;en vire souvent des profiteurs ne t&#39;en fais pas ...
Et pourtant oui le serveur est privé mais l&#39;ip trouvable facilement sur Google.

----------


## Aghora

Et je suppose que c&#39;est un jeu d&#39;enfant pour ces gens de trouver le mot de passe ?

----------


## Ragondin

bah oui, car y en a plus :mrgreen:

----------


## Niklaos

> bah oui, car y en a plus :mrgreen:


De toute facon y&#39;en avait autant quand y avait le pass vu que le pass etait marqué a coté de l&#39;ip en question !

----------


## Ragondin

TS HS, pareil chez qq&#39;un ?

----------


## gripoil

> [12:37:01]No reply from server
> Maybe the server is offline
> or maybe teamspeak is not running on it


  ::sad::

----------


## Ragondin

Pb technique aux niveaux de la BDD des comptes enregistrés pour les serveurs TS. Intervention d&#39;un technicien prévu.
Les serveurs TS fonctionnent en mode non enregistré

----------


## Niklaos

Il faut attendre ...

J&#39;ai pas TS sur ce PC je peux pas aller voir. Mais tennez moi au courant si c&#39;est Off trop longtemps j&#39;irais grater un jour gratos :P

----------


## Ragondin

Le serveur n&#39;est pas OFFLINE, mais tous les comptes enregistrés ne sont pas accessible, à cause d&#39;un pb de BDD.
Résultat, on n&#39;a accès qu&#39;a la mare pour le moment. Il faut juste attendre

----------


## Ephez

A ben voila je me reveille sans mon petit TS qui marche je suis paniqué et je vais passer un e mauvaise journée merde alors il savent pas fair leur boulots ou quoi....

NON mais c&#39;est pas grave je vais fumer une clope et mangé et lorsque je revien je veux ke se soit reparer ok NIK et RAG??????

----------


## Ragondin

tu peux le rejoindre en anonyme et rester sur la mare principale, pour le reste, il faut que la BDD re fonctionne, ca même sans, on a pas accès au panneau de config chez E-mengine 
Mon pauvre Ephez, je compatis à ta douleur :mrgreen:

----------


## Niklaos

> tu peux le rejoindre en anonyme et rester sur la mare principale, pour le reste, il faut que la BDD re fonctionne, ca même sans, on a pas accès au panneau de config chez E-mengine 
> Mon pauvre Ephez, je compatis à ta douleur :mrgreen:


Yep je confirme pas de paneaux de config.
Ni par e-mengine ni par les paneaux de config TS directs.

Donc en gros faut attendre que les techniciens retablissent la base de données suite a la maintenance de ce matin ca va fonctionner dans l&#39;apprés midi !

----------


## Ephez

Bon tjs en attente sa commence a fair long la quand même  ::unsure::

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon tjs en attente sa commence a fair long la quand même


Ben on y peut pas grand chose je vais raller un coup pour avoir des jours gratos ou des slots  ::):

----------


## Ephez

> Ben on y peut pas grand chose je vais raller un coup pour avoir des jours gratos ou des slots


Essay de voir sa avec eux pasque la sa fait super long quand même surtout pour un dimanche...
Et si tu peut gerer des slots sa serait super  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ragondin

Ils ont mis un serveur de secours commun a tous. Pas de réparation avant demain car les techniciens sont au repos, dimanche oblige.

Si vous voulez vraiment un TS: speak1.servegame.com:8900

voila voila

----------


## Niklaos

Ben sans interface je peux pas désactiver les sécuritées pour les users ...

Donc voila je peux rien faire je suis bloqué !

----------


## Ephez

serveur online tout nikel   ::rolleyes::

----------


## ToneLune

Super !
Je voulais vous remercier au fait pour le canal Warcraft 3
Avec mes potes c&#39;est parfait pour la déconnade sur des FootMan ou des kitty&#39;s :P
Néanmoins vous pouvez retirer 1 marre, sur les trois nous en squattons qu&#39;une et il n&#39;a pas l&#39;air d&#39;y avoir beaucoup de joueur Warcraft  :;): 
Merci encore.

----------


## Ephez

> Super !
> Je voulais vous remercier au fait pour le canal Warcraft 3
> Avec mes potes c&#39;est parfait pour la déconnade sur des FootMan ou des kitty&#39;s :P
> Néanmoins vous pouvez retirer 1 marre, sur les trois nous en squattons qu&#39;une et il n&#39;a pas l&#39;air d&#39;y avoir beaucoup de joueur Warcraft 
> Merci encore.


C&#39;est toujours bon de se retrouver sur TS   :;):

----------


## ToneLune

Il a parlé, Ephez a parlé   ::wub::

----------


## Niklaos

> Il a parlé, Ephez a parlé


Mouais je vois pas ce que ca a d&#39;exceptionnel il va presque avoir son bac alors si il savait pas parler on serait dans la merde.

Sinon ben je vais essayer de gratouiller des slots pour le serveur suite à ce petit souci  ::):

----------


## Ephez

> Il a parlé, Ephez a parlé


  ::blink::   pas compri moi???

----------


## gripoil

&#39;tain y&#39;a de l&#39;ambiance sur le teamspeak wow!
J&#39;me suis mis là bas y&#39;a des insultes de parisiens pas content c&#39;est marrant! Ca tourne à coup de 12 "fils de pute" par seconde! :D
J&#39;aime bien aussi écouter le jargon de wow que je comprends pas hihihi

C&#39;est pas pour me moquer hein c&#39;est rigolo!

----------


## Ragondin

besoin de nettoyage ou cela reste cool?

----------


## Ephez

> &#39;tain y&#39;a de l&#39;ambiance sur le teamspeak wow!
> J&#39;me suis mis là bas y&#39;a des insultes de parisiens pas content c&#39;est marrant! Ca tourne à coup de 12 "fils de pute" par seconde! :D
> J&#39;aime bien aussi écouter le jargon de wow que je comprends pas hihihi
> 
> C&#39;est pas pour me moquer hein c&#39;est rigolo!



Oui pareil quand y&#39;a personne je vais voir....
Ils ont pas l&#39;air trés evolué quand même mais on peut rien leur reprocher ils jouent a WOW c&#39;est normal.

----------


## gripoil

non pas besoin de nettoyage du tout ils sont entre eux ils s&#39;aiment! enfin non j&#39;adore comment Oxy remballe je sais plus son nom! C&#39;est trop fort  ::): 
Bref c&#39;est un bon endroit ou trainer quand vous vous faite chier ahahah!
Pas à 12000 hein sinon ils vont avoir peur  :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

gripoil je crois que tu as vraiment du temps à perdre...

----------


## ToneLune

Pas grave Ephez c&#39;était une private joke je sais même pas pourquoi elle est sortis  :<_<:  
Ceci dit gripoil a raison, le canal Wow cay la classe.

Tiens, j&#39;y pense, je me rappel du celèbre boulet TeamSpeak :
Ducon TeamSpeak
J&#39;ai jamais vu de tel cas mais là c&#39;est pas mal quand même  ::rolleyes::  
b0b0 a déjà déboulé sur le Ts ?

----------


## gripoil

Putain hier jusqu&#39;a 2h30 sur le team speak .. .. .. du gros n&#39;importe quoi! On est vraiment des geeks!
Raconter sa vie c&#39;est marrant  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> Putain hier jusqu&#39;a 2h30 sur le team speak .. .. .. du gros n&#39;importe quoi! On est vraiment des geeks!
> Raconter sa vie c&#39;est marrant


Tu veux plutot dire ecouter la vie de Sheraf :P

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je penses vous rejoindre sur TS dans les jours à venir, histoire de faire du Quake Wars avec les beta-tester et m&#39;intégré un peu plus dans le forum

z&#39;avez rien contre les voix des jeunes de 17 ans qui part en couille (la voix, pas le jeune, bordel ><) de façon fortement aléatoire, mais c&#39;est drôle à entendre, ça met de l&#39;ambiance quoi...?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y en a marre du Flood (sur le serveur TeamSpeak).

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

BAN!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Par contre hier, j&#39;ai eu du mal à vous entendre Sheraf et Maxwell, y avait tellement de parasites que j&#39;entendais juste un gros bourdonnement o_O

----------


## Maxwell

> Par contre hier, j&#39;ai eu du mal à vous entendre Sheraf et Maxwell, y avait tellement de parasites que j&#39;entendais juste un gros bourdonnement o_O


J&#39;étais saoul, c&#39;est certainement le bourdonnement qui avait dans ma tête que t&#39;entendais.
.

----------


## Niklaos

> Y en a marre du Flood (sur le serveur TeamSpeak).


De quel flood tu parle ?

Sinon Max effectivement tu as un bourdonnement de fond important !

----------


## Aghora

Dites vous avez tous l&#39;option "Push To talk" ? Si oui, vous utilisez le clavier ou la souris ? Je pense qu&#39;avec le clavier ça marche pas trop bien.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Dites vous avez tous l&#39;option "Push To talk" ? Si oui, vous utilisez le clavier ou la souris ? Je pense qu&#39;avec le clavier ça marche pas trop bien.


Moi je suis en push to talk + mangeage de micro (littéralement) sinon personne m&#39;entends :P

----------


## Ragondin

demain on regle ca de nouveau, mais je pense qu&#39;on va nettoyer ton pb de cartes sons divers et variées

----------


## Ragondin

Si tu es sur TS, j&#39;arrive et je t&#39;autorise a le faire (suis au boulot pas de micro, donc me parle pas )  :;):

----------


## Maxwell

> Sinon Max effectivement tu as un bourdonnement de fond important !


On peut entendre ce que ça donne quand on parle ? pour faire les réglages tout ça ?

----------


## ToneLune

> On peut entendre ce que ça donne quand on parle ? pour faire les réglages tout ça ?


Oui, dans Paramètre tu peux activer le Test  :;):

----------


## Ragondin

> J&#39;y suis !


<Merde j&#39;etais plus au boulot... si t&#39;es pas enregistré, fais signe, je passerais dans la journée

----------


## Algent

edit: thx pour le register  :;):

----------


## gripoil

Euhm un admin qui traine par la y&#39;a 3 unregistered qu&#39;ont des voix de gamins de 8 ans sur la grande marre!
Pas de bordel enfin je crois pas mais ils ont rien a branler ici ils jouent à CS et meme pas chez nous! et surtout ils ont pas de poils!

"Tempo B"
"C&#39;est quoi tempo?"
"C&#39;est quand tu campes en fait!"

http://helslave.free.fr/files%20for%...mSpeak/rec.mp3

http://helslave.free.fr/files%20for%...Speak/rec2.mp3

----------


## Niklaos

Yabon gripoil  ::): 
Je ne les ai pas vus mais vous avez le droit d&#39;aller leurs parlés et de leur dire avec delicatesse de se tirés de notre serveur.

Hop je viens de me connecter et y&#39;en avait deux je leur ai demandés de partir alors ils sont partis.

Il etaient pas mechants.

----------


## Pelomar

Vous n&#39;êtes qu&#39;une belle brochette de raclure, ils faisaient rien les pauvres  ::): 

edit : ok ils ont dit qu&#39;on était nul, on leur pètent la gueule.
Il s&#39;appellent comment ?
Si jamais je les vois, je leur meule leur petite face de pokémon a ces raclures

----------


## NitroG42

> Vous n&#39;êtes qu&#39;une belle brochette de raclure, ils faisaient rien les pauvres 
> 
> edit : ok ils ont dit qu&#39;on était nul, on leur pètent la gueule.
> Il s&#39;appellent comment ?
> Si jamais je les vois, je leur meule leur petite face de pokémon a ces raclures


"non mais en fait, ils savent pas joué, c&#39;est juste qu&#39;ils ont un meilleur 5k1ll5. Mais moi et ma team on les éclates"
Ma foi, oui.

----------


## Chan

C&#39;était des <strike>potes à Nitro</strike> pauvres ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> C&#39;était des <strike>potes à Nitro</strike> pauvres ?


Pire des chomeurs comunistes etudiants au kosovo !

----------


## Niklaos

Bon le serveur est à nouveau arrivé à avoir 32/32 il va faloir investir !

----------


## Ragondin

tu peux t&#39;enregistrer (self puis register with server, tu définis ton login name et pass et ca roule)  :;):  


EDIT: suis au boulot, pas de micro et pas de sons sur mon PC  ::unsure::

----------


## Maxwell

> Bon le serveur est à nouveau arrivé à avoir 32/32 il va faloir investir !


Comment qu&#39;on fait ? Combien ça coute ? Tu prends les tickets restau ?

----------


## Mars2

tu as recu mon envelloppe magic M.Niklaos

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Attentions les yeux : ce soir j&#39;installe Teamspeak   :B):  

J&#39;espere que ca fait pas trop mal. C&#39;est ma premiere fois.   ::mellow::

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est peut-être pour nous qu ça va faire mal !

----------


## Ragondin

A besoin d&#39;aide Le sieur Donkey?

----------


## Niklaos

> Comment qu&#39;on fait ? Combien ça coute ? Tu prends les tickets restau ?


Y&#39;a un peu d&#39;argent sur le compte TS.

Moi je propose de prendre 50 places pour 3 ou 6 mois comme vous voulez.

Sinon Mars je suis pas sur Paris là donc je sais pas je vois ca dimanche  :;):

----------


## Ragondin

en fait, tu changes ta façon de te connecter, pour cela, je te conseille de lire, le haut combien intéressant tuto fait par mes soins, ici (au milieu du 1er post)

----------


## Niklaos

> en fait, tu changes ta façon de te connecter, pour cela, je te conseille de lire, le haut combien intéressant tuto fait par mes soins, ici (au milieu du 1er post)


Ou sur la premiere page du topic plus simplement :P
Je me suis fais chier a faire un truc beau faudrait le lire quand même ...

Au fait une j&#39;ai prévu de passer le serveur a 50 places d&#39;ici pas longtemps  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Le Serveur dispose maintenant de 50 Places

----------


## NitroG42

Ca c&#39;est chouette, merci !

----------


## Super Menteur

Message à Niklaos est aux autres grands chefs pour pas que vous soyez surpris : taleure un gentil canard (sous TS son pseudo c&#39;est Hannibaal Lecteur CPC) m&#39;a demandé si je pouvais le dépanner provisoirement lui et sa guilde WoW d&#39;un TS pour deux heures car le sien était down et qu&#39;ils en avaient besoin. Devant la gentillesse et l&#39;honnêteté du monsieur, j&#39;ai donc crée un chan accessible aux non enrengistrés limité à 12 personnes portant le nom de "WoWeurs Temporaires" où lui et ses amis se sont retrouvés (je ne voulais pas prendre l&#39;initiative d&#39;enrengistrer 10 personnes d&#39;un coup quand même) et j&#39;ai autorisé l&#39;enrengistrement du monsieur pour qu&#39;il puisse venir prévenir moi ou un Server Admin en cas de squattage/problème. Je l&#39;ai aussi prévenu que le chan serait détruit ce soir probablement.
Pour l&#39;heure ces messieurs sont très sympathiques et ne posent aucun problème donc je prends la responsabilité de ce qui se passera dans ce chan mais je pense que y&#39;aura problème, ils ont l&#39;air très clean et gentils.  ::happy2::  
A la limite si un admin se co d&#39;ici la, qu&#39;il vienne me voir ou qu&#39;il aille constater par lui même. 
Bon allez je rego sur CS !

----------


## Argelle

Vi coucou c&#39;est nous !!

 :mrgreen: 

On avait une petite urgence et j&#39;ai pensé que la lecture de 151 numéros (oui j&#39;ai loupé le no 1 en version papier ^^) et le passage (lecture aussi) sur ce forum permettrait de demander à venir sur ts.... et nous enlèverait une bonne épine du pied par la même occasion. Nous avons donc à vous remercier de l&#39;accueil pour notre réunion d&#39;officiers de guilde wow sous ts. 
Alors vous savez ce que c&#39;est, on voit de la lumière (ici, on entends plutôt des sons) et on se sens bien, donc comment vous verriez que nous ayons notre petit salon au milieu des guildes wow déja présentes ?
Est ce que ça poserai problème sachant qu&#39;on est plutôt 10-15 pour l&#39;instant et qu&#39;on envisage de passer aux raids à 25 bientôt ?


Dans la tante de votre raie ponce ( si elle est bricoleuse pourquoi pas ?)

Argelle
Guilde Crappy sur Hyjal;

PS : Moi perso, je suis pas à 5 euros prêts si faut un soutien communautaire à cette belle initiative...

----------


## Ragondin

Envoi un ptit PM au chomeur qu&#39;est Niklaos et je suis sur que contre une petite aumône, tu seras le bienvenue  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> BlaBla


Bon donc je te donne les prix que Ragondin a fixé pour pouvoir boufer du caviar tout les Week-End donc on commence a 200€ le slot et tu es limité a 1h de connexion par semaine !

Sinon tu peux utiliser ma grille de tarifs :P

A savoir que tu viens avec tes potes tu les enregistres quelqu&#39;un sur TS poura t&#39;expliquer (tout membre enregistré a le droit d&#39;enregistrer ses amis il suffit d&#39;avoir le R).
En suite aprés un peu de temps, en fonction de votre fréquence d&#39;utilisation on parlera de votre participationpar mp  :;): .

Comme tu l&#39;as peut être vu les comptes sont dispo en ligne pour un maximum de transparance !!

Donc faites comme chez vous sans rien payer pour le moment on en reparlera plus tard en fonction des moyen et des besoins de chacun !

Par contre un petit détail, je commence à connaître les WoWer (y&#39;a une autre guilde sur le serveur) et ca part un peu en vrille de temps en temps. Alors si jamais ca s&#39;exite un peu trop et que ca prend le choux à tout le serveur, c&#39;est coup de pied dans la fourmilière. Avec de risques de BAN définitifs à la clef !

Enfin pour le moment comme vous avez l&#39;air symatiques, honnêtes et lecteur(s) de CPC vous êtes les bienvenus sur le serveur.

Au fait je sais que les WoWers sont des gens spéciaux mais ils ont le droit de dire bonjour quand même (ceci est une remarque pour l&#39;avenir) :P

----------


## Erokh

ah bein moi je pase de temps en temps sur le canal coop ou CoH, et je ne vais pas dire bonjour... je voudrais pas déranger en pleine partie non plus  ::unsure:: 

par contre si on vient me dire bonjour, je répondrais  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> ah bein moi je pase de temps en temps sur le canal coop ou CoH, et je ne vais pas dire bonjour... je voudrais pas déranger en pleine partie non plus


Non mais c&#39;est juste dire bonjour quand vous passez dans un chan et qu&#39;il y a du monde sinon bien sure qu&#39;il ne faut pas déranger  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

bon hier soir y&#39;a un woweurs qui est passé et qui galérait pas mal...


y&#39;avait beaucoup trop décho, je lui ssuggère de régler le niveau de détection, ça change rien

je lui dis donc de passer en push to talk et là plus un mot  ::sad::   ::XD:: 


je sais pas s&#39;il est encore en vie mais s&#39;il veut des conseils il peut toujours revenir nous voir !

----------


## Niklaos

> bon hier soir y&#39;a un woweurs qui est passé et qui galérait pas mal...
> y&#39;avait beaucoup trop décho, je lui ssuggère de régler le niveau de détection, ça change rien
> 
> je lui dis donc de passer en push to talk et là plus un mot  
> je sais pas s&#39;il est encore en vie mais s&#39;il veut des conseils il peut toujours revenir nous voir !


Ben il faut qu&#39;il des désactive son "entrée ligne" dans ses panneaux de config d&#39;acquisition sonore il ne doit rester que le micro activé en entrée. Et qu&#39;il ne laisse que Wav en sortie. 
Histoire d&#39;éviter un rebouclage logiciel du son dans Windaube.

Sinon faut que je passe sur le serveur mais pas avant demain soir.
Ragondin peut aider aussi ...

----------


## Ragondin

Ragondin, il a pas le temps en ce moment, même chez lui  :<_<:  
Mais bon, si ca urge vraiment, je peux faire l&#39;effort

----------


## Niklaos

> Ragondin, il a pas le temps en ce moment, même chez lui  
> Mais bon, si ca urge vraiment, je peux faire l&#39;effort


C0nnard d&#39;etudiant !

Toujours en train de reculer devant le travail c&#39;est une honte !!

Heureusement je rentre demain  ::):

----------


## Eradan

J&#39;étais enregistré hier (merci Yad), je le suis plus aujourd&#39;hui  ::blink::  

Quelqu&#39;un peut m&#39;aider?

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;étais enregistré hier (merci Yad), je le suis plus aujourd&#39;hui  
> 
> Quelqu&#39;un peut m&#39;aider?


C&#39;est quoi ton nom de login ?

----------


## Eradan

Bah Eradan. Je me connecte là pour voir.

----------


## Niklaos

Voila c&#39;est bon  ::): 

Vous avez tous le droit de lire le tuto reallisé par ragondin en page d&#39;acceuil du Topic qui vous explique comment utiliser TS  :;):

----------


## QuakeCH

Si ça peut aider je peux mettre à disposition les ressources pour un serveur TS2 gratuitement.

----------


## Niklaos

> Si ça peut aider je peux mettre à disposition les ressources pour un serveur TS2 gratuitement.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée le serveur TS ne coute pas très chère et le service reatif et flexible un serveur hebergé chez un qq c&#39;est l&#39;assurance d&#39;avoir des soucis un jour ou l&#39;autre !

----------


## Marty

Tiens je suis R que je me souviens pas l&#39;avoir fait, m&#39;enfin tant mieux   :^_^:  
Je vais donc me mettre dans la mare/channel CoH en esperant des canards/joueurs !

 ::):

----------


## QuakeCH

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée le serveur TS ne coute pas très chère et le service reatif et flexible un serveur hebergé chez un qq c&#39;est l&#39;assurance d&#39;avoir des soucis un jour ou l&#39;autre !


Pas de problèmes c&#39;était juste pour aider.

----------


## Niklaos

> Pas de problèmes c&#39;était juste pour aider.


Ben merci quand même  ::): 

Et sache que sans la filtre avoir un serveur de 50 places a la maison c&#39;est très très chaud !

----------


## QuakeCH

> Ben merci quand même 
> 
> Et sache que sans la filtre avoir un serveur de 50 places a la maison c&#39;est très très chaud !



AH non c&#39;est pas un serveur à la maison  ::): 

C&#39;est un serveur que j&#39;ai placé dans un datacenter où je travail  ::):  100Mbps ça suffit ? :P

----------


## Niklaos

> AH non c&#39;est pas un serveur à la maison 
> 
> C&#39;est un serveur que j&#39;ai placé dans un datacenter où je travail  100Mbps ça suffit ? :P


Voui ca suffit  ::): 

J&#39;y repenserais au prochain renouvelement mais bon comme ca coute pas trop chère franchement mieux vaut rester chez un hebergeur payant au moins on est sur qu&#39;on ne va pas avoir de merde et qui si y&#39;en a une c&#39;est pris en charge rapidement ...

----------


## Niklaos

*Update des Comptes*

----------


## NitroG42

ca veut dire ?
oui bon j(ai pas teamspeak sous la main, faut m&#39;excuser....

----------


## Niklaos

> ca veut dire ?
> oui bon j(ai pas teamspeak sous la main, faut m&#39;excuser....


ca veut dire que j&#39;ai mis a jour ca :
http://orislibertaem.free.fr/Forum%2...mptes%20TS.htm

----------


## Niklaos

Nouveau Thé !

----------


## Ragondin

il manque mon virement de 19€ et des brouettes dans les comptes :mrgreen: 

EDIT: Pour le mail, va falloir nous dire comment on y accède. J&#39;espère qu&#39;on peut gérer les Gmail par des logiciels et pas seulement par page web..

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Bizarre, TeamSpeak n&#39;arrive pas à se connecter au serveur.
Est-il down ?

----------


## Ragondin

Négatif, le serveur est opérationnelle

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Négatif, le serveur est opérationnelle


C&#39;est bon ca marche, j&#39;avais juste oublié de configuer le firewall. :grosnoob:   ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

Mon compte a dut être effacé par erreur (ou par vengeance allez savoir    ::sad::    )
Faudra donc que je me réenregistre quand je verrais un admin.

----------


## Niklaos

> Mon compte a dut être effacé par erreur (ou par vengeance allez savoir      )
> Faudra donc que je me réenregistre quand je verrais un admin.


Même un R peut se réenregistrer.

Et je n&#39;ai pas effacé de comptes ces derniers temps ... ou du moins pas de cailloux je regarde si j&#39;ai un cailloux dans la liste :P

Sinon ragondin je crois bien que tu as raison j&#39;ai oublié ton virement PayPal je réctifi sur le champ !

----------


## Niklaos

> Mon compte a dut être effacé par erreur (ou par vengeance allez savoir      )
> Faudra donc que je me réenregistre quand je verrais un admin.


Même un R peut se réenregistrer.

Et je n&#39;ai pas effacé de comptes ces derniers temps ... ou du moins pas de cailloux je regarde si j&#39;ai un cailloux dans la liste :P

Sinon ragondin je crois bien que tu as raison j&#39;ai oublié ton virement PayPal je réctifi sur le champ !

----------


## Ragondin

Serveur down en ce moment?

----------


## Niklaos

C&#39;est corrigé pour les comptes.

Et je crois bien que le serveur est Down oui ...

Et ragondin pour la boite mail j&#39;ai envoyé des mps a tout les admins et oui on peut utiliser un logiciel client.
Mais bon l&#39;interface gmail etant tellement bien foutue je ne comprendrais pas trop l&#39;interret d&#39;un client mais fait comme tu veux il faut pas contre te log sur le compte et configurer le protocol pop.

Au cas ou tu serais pas malin :
www.gmail.com pour ouvrir le compte avec les login que je t&#39;ai envoyé !

----------


## Ragondin

et que j&#39;ai pas reçu ! :angry2:

----------


## Niklaos

> et que j&#39;ai pas reçu ! :angry2:


Vas&#39;y regarde maintenant :P

----------


## Niklaos

Le serveur est de nouveau en ligne !

----------


## gnouman

Elle est où la caisse pour les donations?   ::blink::

----------


## Niklaos

> Elle est où la caisse pour les donations?


Elle s&#39;appelle Niklaos !

----------


## NitroG42

> Elle s&#39;appelle Niklaos !


Et elle exauce tout tes désirs et fantasmes selon ce que tu donnes, chéri !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> Et elle exauce tout tes désirs et fantasmes selon ce que tu donnes, chéri !


ou pas !   ::unsure::

----------


## NitroG42

> ou pas !


n&#39;empéche je suis sur que sur le chan counter, y&#39;en as qui sont en plein manque de nitro hein, si si !

----------


## Niklaos

> n&#39;empéche je suis sur que sur le chan counter, y&#39;en as qui sont en plein manque de nitro hein, si si !


Ben vas&#39;y test pour voir mais si tu te prends des pierres je suis pas responsable :P

----------


## NitroG42

> Ben vas&#39;y test pour voir mais si tu te prends des pierres je suis pas responsable :P


ah mais je précise mon cher, qu&#39;ils sont très nombreux à en redemander.....

----------


## Ragondin

ah bon? :mrgreen:

----------


## NitroG42

> ah bon? :mrgreen:


toi t&#39;es qu&#39;un gros connard derrick !

t&#39;inquiète, moi aussi je suis fier d&#39;être un enfoiré.

----------


## Ragondin

Oui mais fier, et ca, tu ne peux le comprendre  :B):

----------


## Eradan

Vu que je suis un peu tête en l&#39;air, j&#39;ai cherché un moyen de se connecter directement au serveur TS canardplus sans toucher au client, et j&#39;ai trouvé ça.

Je reposte ici la ligne de commande




> C:\Program Files\Teamspeak2_RC2\TeamSpeak.exe serverip/nickname=nickname?loginname=loginname?password=pas  sword?channel=channel


ce qui nous donne 


> C:\Program Files\Teamspeak2_RC2\TeamSpeak.exe speak11.e-mengine.com:9118/nickname=nickname?loginname=loginname?password=pas  sword?channel=channel


Pour le moment, chez moi seule l&#39;arrivée sur le chan Counter ne se fait pas, mais en appuyant sur la touche G7 de mon joli clavier, TS se connecte direct sur le serveur TS canard.

Un petit pas pour un canard oublieux, un grand bond pour les hurlements sur TS  ::happy2::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais comment (ou quand) est-ce que ça se connecte tout seul??

----------


## Niklaos

C&#39;est super cette petite commande  :;): 

Alors pour l&#39;utiliser :

Clic droit sur le raccourci > Propriétés > Onglet Raccourci
Dans le champ cible copier ceci a la fin de la localisation de l&#39;exe (Attention copiez la commande en dehors des "guillemets").



```
speak11.e-mengine.com:9118/nickname=XXXX?loginname=XXXXX?password=XXXXX?
```

Remplacez les XXXX par vos paramètres personnels

Vous obtennez donc quelque chose comme ca :



```
"C:\Program Files\Teamspeak2_RC2\TeamSpeak.exe" speak11.e-mengine.com:9118/nickname=Pierre?loginname=Paul?password=Jack?
```

La connexion dans un channel particulier n&#39;est pas utile a mes yeux ...

Voilou c&#39;est plus clair ?

Merci a Eradan pour la trouvaille  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> Nitro il ay bô


et merci à nitro sans qui niklaos aurait bien été incapable de tester cette fameuse commande "mais je la met où ?" " ca marche pas, je sais pas mettre des guillemets".

----------


## Niklaos

> et merci à nitro sans qui niklaos aurait bien été incapable de tester cette fameuse commande "mais je la met où ?" " ca marche psa, je sais psa mettre des guillemets".


ben ouais je doublais les guillemets moi a l&#39;interieur de la commande ....

Mal foutu ce Windaube ... enfin moi je suis c&#39;est l&#39;homme qui a etait président a Vichy pendant la seconde guerre mondiale  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> ben ouais je doublais les guillemets moi a l&#39;interieur de la commande ....
> 
> Mal foutu ce Windaube ... enfin moi je suis c&#39;est l&#39;homme qui a etait président a Vichy pendant la seconde guerre mondiale


ba idem...

----------


## Niklaos

> ba idem...


Avec l&#39;aide de Wiki  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

> Avec l&#39;aide de Wiki


non...
j&#39;ai dit que si j&#39;avais besoin de ton aide pour retrouver un mot (qui en l&#39;occurence était collaboration, oui c&#39;était 2 heure du mat), je préfère autant aller sur le wiki.
Et puis bon, c&#39;était qui le maréchal pétain, la question était pourri aussi, vu qu&#39;il y a beaucoup de chose a dire, donc a 2 heure du mat, tu sais pas trop ce que tu dois dire aussi, sale enflure.

----------


## Eradan

> Merci a Eradan pour la trouvaille


 :P

----------


## NitroG42

> Bah quand on a un beau G15 avec plein de touches pas encore programmées, un bouton pour Counter, un pour Insurgency, un pour la mare et ainsi de suite c&#39;est quand même classe  
> 
> 
> 
>  :P


je dois dire :
idem.

 ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Dites les gentils modos y aurait pas moyen de stiker ce post ? Je sais pas où (pourquoi pas dans jeux PC) mais de le stiker :P

Merci

----------


## Erokh

je viens ici vous exposer un petit problème: je jouais tranquillement avec mes potes à TQ, avec l&#39;appui de TS, quand d&#39;un coup on s&#39;est fait jeter du canal. Et lorsqu&#39;on a voulu revenir, le chan en question était bloqué par un mot de passe  ::sad:: 

C&#39;est normal? C&#39;est juste une blague d&#39;un admin du serveur? serait-ce le colonel moutarde avec le chandelier dans la cuisine?

----------


## Niklaos

> je viens ici vous exposer un petit problème: je jouais tranquillement avec mes potes à TQ, avec l&#39;appui de TS, quand d&#39;un coup on s&#39;est fait jeter du canal. Et lorsqu&#39;on a voulu revenir, le chan en question était bloqué par un mot de passe 
> 
> C&#39;est normal? C&#39;est juste une blague d&#39;un admin du serveur? serait-ce le colonel moutarde avec le chandelier dans la cuisine?


Heu ben ecoute c&#39;est pas de moi ...
Je vais m&#39;occuper de faire sauter le mdp en question.

Si jamais vous avez un souci utilisez le salon de discution dans les canaux privés  ::): 

Et je voudrais bien connaitre le nom du mec qui vous a virrés !

----------


## silverchair

pour s&#39;enregistré avec le mot de passe faut demander a quelqu&#39;un on on se connecte et c&#39;est un R qui nous "accepte"???

----------


## Ragondin

tout a fait, n&#39;importe qui avec un  R peut t&#39;enregistrer

----------


## silverchair

oky c&#39;est cool j&#39;ai encore jamais joué a CSS avec d&#39;autre canards ca peux être bien sympa :P 

en tout cas merci a ceux qui nous offrent généreusement ce serveur :D

----------


## Niklaos

> oky c&#39;est cool j&#39;ai encore jamais joué a CSS avec d&#39;autre canards ca peux être bien sympa :P 
> 
> en tout cas merci a ceux qui nous offrent généreusement ce serveur :D


Ben passe quand tu veux et attends sur la grande mare que quelqu&#39;un passe t&#39;enregistrer !
Generalement je fais attention mais bon y&#39;a des fois je ne vois pas les Users parceque je suis trop dans EvE :P

----------


## silverchair

lol oky j&#39;ai eu 3 personne hier j&#39;ai même essayer en leur parlant mais ils switch directement lol ^^ 

par contre une fois que je suis R c&#39;est pour la vie??

----------


## Ragondin

oui.. si tu veux je fais un passage éclair pour t&#39;enregistrer  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> oui.. si tu veux je fais un passage éclair pour t&#39;enregistrer


Quel homme ce rag d&#39;ailleur on te vois plus beaucoup sur le serveur !

----------


## Ragondin

boulot boulot  ::happy2::

----------


## Niklaos

> boulot boulot


Rho l&#39;autre :P

Moi aussi je travail tout les jours depuis le 3 septembre ca m&#39;empeche pas d&#39;avoir une vie.

----------


## half

J&#39;ai impinglé le topic, je trouve l&#39;idée super et je vais voir avec casque et la rédac pour avoir un server TS officiel CanardPC (avec + de 50 users).

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;ai impinglé le topic, je trouve l&#39;idée super et je vais voir avec casque et la rédac pour avoir un server TS officiel CanardPC (avec + de 50 users).


Merci le monsieur qui a mis plusieurs mois avant de decouvrir l&#39;existance de ce serveur   ::happy2:: 

Sinon j&#39;avais deja proposé l&#39;idée d&#39;un serveur financé par la redac mais sans grands resultats.
Sinon si la redac paye j&#39;éspère qu&#39;on ne va pas changer de serveur histoire de garder cette ip ainsi que les plus de 300 comptes actifs sur le serveur actuel  ::):

----------


## half

Bwarf ça se récupère et pour info je suis 100% dispo chez canardPC que le 01/10 :P .

----------


## Niklaos

> Bwarf ça se récupère et pour info je suis 100% dispo chez canardPC que le 01/10 :P .


Oui mais c&#39;est pas simple enfin avant de parler logistique parle deja avec la redac voir ce qu&#39;elle en pense. Mais bon quand j&#39;avais voulu lancer l&#39;idée la redac avait repondue par "  ::w00t::  ".

Mais peut être que ca a changé :P

En attendant t&#39;es le bien viendu si tu veux venir jouer !

----------


## Nyrius

J&#39;ai enfin decide de venir sur le serveur TS des canard ce soir  ::w00t::

----------


## Niklaos

> J&#39;ai enfin decide de venir sur le serveur TS des canard ce soir


L&#39;enregistrement et tout ca s&#39;est bien passé ?  ::): 

Sinon je voulais dire pour les nouveaux (suite a une question qui m&#39;a etait pausé hiere) c&#39;est pas parceque vous avez que 10 posts sur le forum qu&#39;on va vous jeter, bien au contraire !
Alors venez si vous en avez envie ce n&#39;est pas une question de nombre de messages   ::lol::

----------


## silverchair

heu merci ragondin j&#39;avais oublier de revenir voir le post que quelqu&#39;un ma enregistrer dans la soirée  :;):  
comme déjà a me fades amis sur CSS ^^ 

aller venez tous et la fête sera encore plus folle :P

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah viens sur css alors  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Quel bande de branleurs :P

Moi je suis sur EvE !!

----------


## half

hop la connecté ! Si quelqu&#39;un peut me donner les droits  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> hop la connecté ! Si quelqu&#39;un peut me donner les droits


ben mince ...
Quelqu&#39;un t&#39;as donné les droits finalement ?
Parceque j&#39;etais dans un discution intense avec un mec hiere sur TS et je n&#39;ai pas calculé le "New Player" a ton arrivé.
Bon si c&#39;est pas fait je suis sur TS a partir du 18h et je t&#39;enregistrerais a ce moment là.

Toute personne qui est enregistrée sur le serveur a le droit d&#39;autoriser une autre a s&#39;enregistrer  ::): 

Enfin voila donc a ce soir !

----------


## silverchair

ba si je vois quelqu&#39;un quand je me connecte je lui les donne donc si je te croise y&#39;a pas de problème je te les donne direct  :;):  

sinon désoler anonym pour hier mon PC a planter donc pas pu te dire bonne nuit   ::(:

----------


## NitroG42

On a le droit de faire payer le droit de registration par une turlutte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mikh4il

Perso ça sera toute ma gratitude, si quelqu&#39;un y passe j&#39;y suis en ce moment.

----------


## NitroG42

Punaise, personne veut me la faire cette turlutte :&#39;(

bon ben je t&#39;ai mis le droit de reg, mais t&#39;es parti sans t&#39;enregistrer !

----------


## Niklaos

Ben half t&#39;as un souci de micro ou quoi ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Ben half t&#39;as un souci de micro ou quoi ?


mais nan, il avait déjà la bouche pleine  ::siffle::

----------


## Niklaos

> mais nan, il avait déjà la bouche pleine


Ouais mais je le vois a deux heures du mat sur le chan principale alors je le switch avec nous histoire que je puisse l&#39;enregistrer et rester en contact avec mon allier dans EvE.
Puis il est partit ...

Donc voila je sais pas !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Il a eu peur  ::ninja::

----------


## Oor-tael

Voilà, _after action report_ d&#39;hier soir, que l&#39;on pourrait tout-à-fait baptiser _TeamSpeak, drugs & Rock&#39;n&#39;Roll_ :

Je n&#39;ai enregistré qu&#39;une toute petite partie, pour l&#39;intégralité il faut voir avec Niklaos !

Attention, c&#39;est vraiment n&#39;importe quoi...
http://dl.free.fr/gMPj8EQQc/delire.mp3


et puis quelques screenshots pour illustrer un peu la chose :





Avec évidemment, la petite taquinade rituelle des WoWeux :




Puis retour dans le hall d&#39;entrée...

----------


## Ash

Tin on dirait de la musique concrète   ::w00t::  (Les trucs avec des collages sonores de tout et n&#39;importe quoi)

----------


## Marty

::happy2::  
Les pauvres Woweux.

 :^_^:

----------


## Shamanix

OMG ce serveur est un scandale ^^

Viendez plutot sur TF2 !   ::wub:: 


Mais lol, qui c&#39;est qui met: C&#39;est arriver pres de chez vous en fond ? ^^ MDR

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Bon bah je suis connecté à TS, si quelqu&#39;un avait l&#39;amabilité de m&#39;enregister... Merki.

----------


## YannDos

Enregistrez moi, je vous en supprie.

----------


## YannDos

pom pom pooooom...
Bon, vous ne voulez pas de moi, hein ?
C&#39;est ça ?
Il suffisait de le dire.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Paul Verveine

je suppose que tu es enregistré maintenant ?

----------


## NitroG42

> pom pom pooooom...
> Bon, vous ne voulez pas de moi, hein ?
> C&#39;est ça ?
> Il suffisait de le dire.


Ba je suis passé et je t&#39;ai autorisé à t&#39;enregistrer....
Ca a pas marché ?

Bon je vois que t&#39;es enregistré donc c&#39;est bon...
Par contre, fait gaffe à wazatiste, il mord  ::ninja::

----------


## blitzpulli

Salut,
je barbotte dans la mare au canards depuis hier. Si quelqu&#39;un passe par là, j&#39;aimerai être autorisé à rejoindre le serveur pour jouer à TF2.
mon pseudo: blitzpulli.

Merci !

----------


## Guts

> Salut,
> je barbotte dans la mare au canards depuis hier. Si quelqu&#39;un passe par là, j&#39;aimerai être autorisé à rejoindre le serveur pour jouer à TF2.
> 
> 
> Merci !


la même chose patron!

Pseudo: DoppleGanker

----------


## Rikimaru

de meme pseudo ; zabuza

----------


## Eradan

J&#39;ai eu droit à un BSOD alors que j&#39;étais sur TF2, alors j&#39;en profite. Tous ceux qui veulent s&#39;enregistrer, je reste en muet sur la grande mare, suffit de me biper (j&#39;ai le casque sur les oreilles). La manip à suivre quand je vous le dit:




> Pour le TS le principe est simple, suffit de lire le post associé   
> Allez chui mignon et je résume:
> -Vous vous connectez au serveur en anonymous
> -Vous  demandez à une personne présente dans TF2 (parce qu&#39;il faut avoir de la  chance pour que quelqu&#39;un soit sur TS sur le chan de base) de vous  autoriser l&#39;enregistrement.
> -Vous cliquez sur l&#39;onglet "self" puis sur "register with server"
> -Vous saisissez pseudo + mdp
> -vous vous déconnectez
> -Vous changez l&#39;option du serveur de anonymous vers registered et vous saisissez votre pseudo/mdp
> -Vous vous reconnectez et voila, vous êtes enregistré.

----------


## Niklaos

Bonsoir

Bon je vais renouveller le serveur avec 40 places sur une nouvelle periode de 3 mois pour 34€20.
Si personne n&#39;a objection ou de reclamations le passe l&#39;ordre dans 3 jours

----------


## Eradan

Il y a un autre moyen de participer que Paypal?

----------


## Marty

Je n&#39;arrive pu à me connecter au serveur.
Normal ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le serveur est décédé ? :&#39;(

----------


## Marty

Ouh pinaise ! Sa remarche !

----------


## Niklaos

Oui visblement l&#39;hebergeur a eu un souci de proxy   ::unsure:: 
Sinon ou tu peux participer par cheque  ::):

----------


## Duncannf

Bon, je viens de rejoindre la mare aux canards, quelqu&#39;un peut-il m&#39;autoriser l&#39;accès svp ? ( pseudo: Duncannf )

Sinon, question technique : dans le paramétrage de TS, en ce qui concerne le périphérique qui récupère ma voix ( le micro quoi ^^ ), il est indiqué sur le premier post du topic de sélectionner la carte son. Mais si j&#39;utilise ma webcam comme micro, c&#39;est bien elle que je dois sélectionner non ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Bon, je viens de rejoindre la mare aux canards, quelqu&#39;un peut-il m&#39;autoriser l&#39;accès svp ? ( pseudo: Duncannf )
> 
> Sinon, question technique : dans le paramétrage de TS, en ce qui concerne le périphérique qui récupère ma voix ( le micro quoi ^^ ), il est indiqué sur le premier post du topic de sélectionner la carte son. Mais si j&#39;utilise ma webcam comme micro, c&#39;est bien elle que je dois sélectionner non ?


oui  ::):

----------


## Duncannf

Merci pour ta rapidité d&#39;exécution  ::happy2::

----------


## Phullbrick

Bonjour  ::):  est il possible de valider mon compte "phullbrick" ? merci !   ::siffle::

----------


## Niklaos

bon on se prend une attaque de flood j&#39;active le pass sur le serveur :

*canard*

----------


## Niklaos

bon ben pass desactivé !

Signalez moi si vous reprenez une attaque  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Voila serveur prolonger de 3 mois donc, jusqu&#39;au 28 janvier 2008 !

40 places pour 34.20€.

Les comptes seront mis a jour sans trop tarder  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Au fait, j&#39;en profite pour vous remercier de refiler vos deniers, comme ça. C&#39;est vraiment super agréable de pouvoir retrouver tous les canards aussi facilement, ou même d&#39;avoir un TS de qualité pour retrouver ses potes de jeu  ::happy2:: 

Par contre ne ce moment il a des soucis le serveur (je me suis pris 3 redémarrages en trois jours  ::|:  )

----------


## Kami93

Salut la compagnie, c&#39;est possible que quelqu&#39;un me permette de me register sur TS svp ?

(mon pseudo c&#39;est Kami93) danke

----------


## Kami93

Merci les zamis.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Si possibilité dorénavant de faire 4 serveurs TF2 (un par serveur)

genre TF2 : Spy
TF2 : Medic
TF2 : Scout
TF2 : Pyro

...

----------


## NitroG42

> Si possibilité dorénavant de faire 4 serveurs TF2 (un par serveur)
> 
> genre TF2 : Spy
> TF2 : Medic
> TF2 : Scout
> TF2 : Pyro
> 
> ...


merci de me volé mon idée que j&#39;ai posté avant toi !

faudrait aussi dans ce cas rajouter un ou deux "Serveur Externe", au cas où.

----------


## DrOOpY

salut a tous
je souhaiterais pouvoir rejoindre votre TS pour jouer ac des canard a TF2 
vos serveurs tournent super bien   ::wub::  
ne voyant personne dans la marre g envoye un mail
mon pseudo pour TS est le meme qu&#39;ici
merci d&#39;avance

----------


## Niklaos

j&#39;accuse reception d&#39;un cheque de 15€ pour le serveur de la part de Eradan  ::): 

Et j&#39;ai créé les channels pour TF2 !

----------


## Niklaos

Reception de 25€ via Paypal de la part de Ragondin  ::):

----------


## Mars2

le serveur est down

----------


## Marty

Le serveur est toujours down apparament.  ::cry::

----------


## Aghora

Niklaos doit être parti en vacances. Ou son ordi a du crâmé.

----------


## Niklaos

Ben non Niklaos il passe de temps en temps et la ben il peut pas faire grand chose parceque le souci est ENCORE sur le Proxy coté serveur.
Donc le serveur fonction mais on ne peut pas se connecter.

Ca fait la seconde fois en une semaine je vais aller gueuler et demander des jours gratos  ::):

----------


## Super Menteur

Ayé, le serveur Teamspeak est revenu et fonctionne normalement. A la différence près que Niklaos et moi avont eu la surprise de découvrir une toute nouvelle et gigantesque bannière de pub à notre connexion qui n&#39;existait pas avant et dont Niklaos n&#39;a absolument pas été prévenu et qu&#39;il ne peut apparament pas virer. Il est en train d&#39;écrire un mail au service client et ca va chiay !

----------


## Snowman

J&#39;ai un problème : quand je me connecte en anonymous, ça passe mais quand je passe en registered avec mon login et mon mot de passe, je me fais bouler 

Edit : problème réglé, mais je crois que le micro est mort

----------


## Niklaos

Pour info :

*IL FAUT FAIRE UNE BANNIERE POUR REMPLACER L&#39;ACTUELLE "PUB" PAR UN TRUC PERSO.*

Gardez a peu pret le meme format et l&#39;esprit canard !
Donc vous qui avez le temps (contrairement a moi), faites vos propositions !

Merci a tous

----------


## NitroG42

::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> 


Alors deja toi t&#39;es un bon :P

Je pensais a un truc un peu plus rigolo genre avec des lapins mais bon ...

----------


## NitroG42

::ninja:: 
tant que personne n&#39;en propose, je peux mettre autant de connerie que je veux :doubleninja:

----------


## cassimk

hmm un pote arrive pas a se connecté au server, ca met bad login et ou bad password
ca me fait la meme chose si je me met en anonymous, vous avez mis un password?
je sais qu&#39;il faut etre enregistré pour les chan mais pas pour la mare au canard normalement non ?

----------


## Niklaos

Toutes mes excuses j&#39;avais actver le pass pour empecher un flood bot de lourder tout le monde !
Je viens de le desactiver.

D&#39;ici 5 mins ca devrait etre bon  ::):

----------


## cassimk

j&#39;arrive toujours pas mais c&#39;est ptet moi qui fait mon boulet

----------


## Beorn

Je confirme : toujours impossible de se connecter au serveur TS en anonymousse...

Il semblerait que le mot de passe anti-bots soit toujours en fonction, puisqu&#39;il indique :
[17:39:10] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)

Wala ...

----------


## Niklaos

C&#39;est réglé  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Reset sserveur pour petite nouveautée !

----------


## NitroG42

> Reset sserveur pour petite nouveautée !


c&#39;est moi qu&#39;est inspiré le truc du fond !
NA

en tout cas c&#39;est la classe maintenant.

----------


## DarkHope

Y&#39;a un flood connection sur le TS  ::(:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Un truc chiant sur TS, les boulets !

 Y a pas moyen d&#39;éviter qu&#39;ils viennent nous polluer avec leur rap et leurs cris d&#39;animaux en pleine partie ETQW ?
On est déjà assez nul comme ça pas besoin de challenge supplémentaire  ::(:  

Comme boulets j&#39;ai relevés : 
- gugu
-  Tendo
-  Mynasty
-  Fildepeche
-  Kedai
-  Nîak
-  Psykomage
-  yiuylp
-  Katana
-  Blink
-  Nahyor 
-  Jame Patageule
-  Neofit

C&#39;est super marrant ce qu&#39;ils font mais 2 minutes après c&#39;est lourd !

----------


## NitroG42

La communauté wow, c&#39;est quand même une belle bande de taré.
J&#39;écoute un mec que tout le monde connait là, et c&#39;est trop fort, faudrait qu&#39;il aille en prison  ::lol::

----------


## Zouuu

HELP !!

y a un blaireau qui avec un bot ou je ne sais quoi n arrete pas de rejoindre et quitter le server teamspeak.... Il rejoint avec 15 noms et quitte direct ...



aucune infos sur lui, quand je fais client info, ca met IP hidden ...

et ca fait 20 minutes que ca dure, toute les 30 secondes .... c est tres agréable d entendre member joined / memberf left (oui je sais qu on peut le desactiver)

EDIT : Yam n a rien a voir la dedans

----------


## AliloH

J&#39;ai suivi les instructions de la première page a la letre mais ca marchait pas, et la en lisant les dernières pages je vois que ya un password, et donc je sais pas quoi faire ni qui contacter pour avoir accès au serveur   ::unsure::

----------


## Eradan

Il n&#39;y a pas de password, je viens voir si tu es toujours là.

Bon, t&#39;es parti :P Il suffit juste qu&#39;un canard enregistré t&#39;autorise à t&#39;enregistrer (clic droit sur ton pseudo => Allow Registration), puis que tu ailles dans le menu Self => Register With Server. Tu entres ton pseudo, le pass que tu veux, tu cliques sur Ok, et ensuite tu déco-reco en utilisant les infos que tu as entré.

----------


## AliloH

C&#39;est moi le gros con en fait, j&#39;ai mis un nick avec "[CPC]" il me fesait une erreur genre c&#39;est des caractères qu&#39;il accepte pas mais j&#39;ai pas fait attention, je suis une grosse buse j&#39;avoue.

----------


## BoZo

pas moyen de se connecter. Il me met bad name ou password alors que je fais comme indiqué

----------


## Peaced

> pas moyen de se connecter. Il me met bad name ou password alors que je fais comme indiqué


+1
[19:33:33] Connecting to speak11.e-mengine.com:9118
[19:33:33] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)

J&#39;ai verifié mes parametres avec un coincoin qui etait dessus, testé avec 3 ip diffrentes

----------


## Gao

bah... j&#39;ai voulu me lancé... et... +2   ::unsure::  

ca me rassure... soit c&#39;est pas moi... soit je suis pas la seule buse   ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

Perso ca fonctionne. Le cas écheant connectez vous et on va vous permettre de vous ré-enregistrer  :;):

----------


## Peaced

> Perso ca fonctionne. Le cas écheant connectez vous et on va vous permettre de vous ré-enregistrer


Justement, on ne peut pas se connecter. Meme en anonymous. C&#39;est bein ca le probleme.
Perso je n&#39;ai jamais été enregistré, mais impossible de l&#39;etre sans se connecter avant.
(et oui, j&#39;ai bien verifié mes parametres dans TS  ::):  )

----------


## Niklaos

Connectez vous en enregistré si vous pouvez !
Sinon le MDP serveur qui n&#39;est actif que si vous connectés en U va vous empecher de passer. Pour l&#39;urgence le MDP c&#39;est canard+ ...

Mais bon voila c&#39;est le seul moyen que j&#39;ai trouvé pour luter contre le Flood de connection sur le serveur...
Enfin bref je le desactive demain matin vu qu&#39;il est la depuis 24h ils sont calmés normalement !  ::):

----------


## Skiant

Pourquoi ne pas laisser le pass, et le mettre dans le premier post, en grand, que tout le monde le voie?
Ainsi on évitera les boulets de base, quoi.

(Qui a dit Str***side?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Heu, y&#39;a moy de se faire registré pour sur le TS CPC, non parce que sinon Maxwell il va me taper si je retourne jouer a hidden sans etre sur TS  ::sad::

----------


## Niklaos

> Pourquoi ne pas laisser le pass, et le mettre dans le premier post, en grand, que tout le monde le voie?
> Ainsi on évitera les boulets de base, quoi.
> 
> (Qui a dit Str***side? )


hihi ok je laisse le mot de passe pour le moment donc comme indiqué en page d&#39;acceuil c&#39;est canard+  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Bonsoir  ::): 

Les comptes sont maintenant à jour !

*Les comptes*

----------


## eolan

plop, si queulqu'un passe sur le server, pourrait-il m'y enregistrer?

xie xie ^^

----------


## Sheraf

> plop, si queulqu'un passe sur le server, pourrait-il m'y enregistrer?
> 
> xie xie ^^



Vala

----------


## Niklaos

Par contre je sais pas pourquoi mais le message d'accueil est perdu et ca me chagrine un peu je vais devoir tout refaire ...

----------


## Flubber

@Nikalos : J'ai un backup du topic d'acceuil

----------


## Maxwell

tu en trouveras un backup sur le topic de présentation du serveur des idiots, en cas.

----------


## Niklaos

Ben si c'est un Backup complet je prends  ::):

----------


## Pinkipou

Cher Papa Boulon,
j'ai été très sage cette année : peux-tu m'enregistrer sur le serveur TS ?
Pour te motiver, j'ai laissé quelques friandises et un cuissot de renne au pied du sapin.

----------


## *-tnt-*

Idem pour moi,si y'a quelqun quipourrait m'enregistrer se serait cool.

----------


## Niklaos

Tout les enregistrements se font directement depuis le serveur. Il vous faut donc vous y connecter et demander a quelqu'un qui a un R a cote du pseudo d'autoriser a l'enregistrer 
En suite :
self > register with server > mdp et login perso

----------


## Pinkipou

okidoki, merci pour le tui-yo (de poële)

----------


## Pelomar

tayayss déconne ?

----------


## NitroG42

Bonjour, Pelomar m'a mordu, je me plains à qui ?

----------


## Marty

> Bonjour, Pelomar m'a mordu, je me plains à qui ?


A l'ASPA. Non, non, c'est le bon acronyme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, faut virer les wowers, je suis sûre que ce sont eux qui font les bots!

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon, faut virer les wowers, je suis sûre que ce sont eux qui font les bots!



Y'a encore eu des bots aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, 3 ou 4 en un coup, juste avant mon post.

----------


## Carpette

> Ouais, 3 ou 4 en un coup, *juste avant mon post*.


Hazard comme par hazard !!!

Nan mais ban du belche quoi !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je ne comprends pas l'humour de tapis. Et normal que ce soit avant mon post, vu que ça venait de m'énerver juste avant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Niklaos

Update des comptes  ::): 

Nouveau don de 20€ via PayPal

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nouvelle attaque des bots, il y avait Strongside sur le chan d'entrée. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien, mais bon. Wow c'est quand même mal.

----------


## Niklaos

> Nouvelle attaque des bots, il y avait Strongside sur le chan d'entrée. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien, mais bon. Wow c'est quand même mal.


Je te le fais pas dire ...
M'enfin Oor-tael est passé et a resolu le problême !
De toute facon c'est toujours les deux meme pommés qui font chier. En attendant je vous recommande de couper la voix pendant ce genre d'attaques !

Settings > Options > Onglet : Sound Notification > 0% > Apply > Ok

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai l'impression que TS merde pas mal ce soir...

----------


## half

Bon qui m'a ban du serveur TS, ça va chier la !

----------


## Super Menteur

Ca t'apprendra à faire chier les joueurs de EVE. On déconne pas avec les commercants intergalactiques.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, désolé pour le comportement d'Half le mongolien sur votre serveur.

C'est une tête de noeud et on sait pas quoi faire pour le maîtriser.

Mon conseil du jour, très sérieux : rebannez le.

----------


## Paul Verveine

ok c'est noté on lui met un ban par ip  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce serait possible de créer 2 chan pour empires ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Ce serait possible de créer 2 chan pour empires ?


Fait, si cela te convient pas, tu fais signe  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

nickel !  ::):

----------


## Ragondin

Mr Pouet a ton service  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je me demandais justement qui était ce monsieur pouet.  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Un gros con, ne lui parle jamais !

----------


## half

Les vilains m'ont viré mon compte, pour information je voulai juste voire la qualité de son avec votre encodage et vos différents canaux pour le futur serveur TS officiel.

Il me faudrai aussi une liste de volontaire pour la modération et l'administration.

----------


## Guest

> Les vilains m'ont viré mon compte, pour information je voulai juste voire la qualité de son avec votre encodage et vos différents canaux pour le futur serveur TS officiel.
> 
> Il me faudrai aussi une liste de volontaire pour la modération et l'administration.


Un smiley pour t'accompagner dans ce moment de solitude:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Les vilains m'ont viré mon compte, pour information je voulai juste voire la qualité de son avec votre encodage et vos différents canaux pour le futur serveur TS officiel.
> 
> Il me faudrai aussi une liste de volontaire pour la modération et l'administration.


N'essaye pas de sauver la face.

Pour la modération teamspeak, on fera sans volontaire. Ceux qui veulent du pouvoir en abuse très rapidement.

On viendra chercher uniquement ceux que ça n'intéresse pas histoire d'être sûr.

----------


## Ragondin

> Les vilains m'ont viré mon compte, pour information je voulai juste voire la qualité de son avec votre encodage et vos différents canaux pour le futur serveur TS officiel.
> 
> Il me faudrai aussi une liste de volontaire pour la modération et l'administration.


Codec: Speex 25.9 bits sur tous les channels. Une bonne qualité de son sans -a priori- trop demander au serveur qui l'héberge.

Pour les canaux

----------


## half

> N'essaye pas de sauver la face.
> 
> Pour la modération teamspeak, on fera sans volontaire. Ceux qui veulent du pouvoir en abuse très rapidement.
> 
> On viendra chercher uniquement ceux que ça n'intéresse pas histoire d'être sûr.



Chat bite.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Moi je dis c'est beau tous ces Chans Astromechanica Maxima ... c'est pas du tout comme si on squattait le coin XD

----------


## Frite

J'ai enfin racheté un micro après l'accident qu'a subi le dernier...

Dites, ya un pass, ou faut s'inscrire, ou autre chose pour avoir accès aux chans ? Merchi.

----------


## Paul Verveine

faut s'enregistrer et pour cela il faut qu'on te donne le droit de t'enregistrer

----------


## Banbounet

> faut s'enregistrer et pour cela il faut qu'on te donne le droit de t'enregistrer


Et comment on fait pour obtenir le droit de s'enregistrer ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu te connecte et on te le donne

----------


## sucemoncabot

M'a semblé que pour le teamplay et la rigolade, TS avantageait un poil. 
Alors je viens de m'y connecter sous le nick Manu le Troll, prêt à m'enregistrer en tant que Cabot.
Alors ready!
...un gentil dans le coin pour permettre ça? ::rolleyes:: 


edit : dobe ! je le vois connecté, c'est quelqu'un qui existe vraiment?! désolé je vien d'emprunter ton pseudo, je le modifie direct...

edit2 : par ailleurs, quitte à profiter de ce petit service, autant participer. J'ai vu un post qui parlait de paypal, y a d'autres moyens?...et non je ne laisserai pas sur le forum mon n°de CB, pas la peine d'insisiter

----------


## Paul Verveine

je crois que pour le moment ça va, mais niklaos confirmera mieux que moi

----------


## Niklaos

> edit2 : par ailleurs, quitte à profiter de ce petit service, autant participer. J'ai vu un post qui parlait de paypal, y a d'autres moyens?...et non je ne laisserai pas sur le forum mon n°de CB, pas la peine d'insisiter


Ben non y'a pas besoins ...
Etant donné que le serveur est en cour de tranfer sur une manchine chez Gandi.
A partir de bientot le serveur ne sera donc plus payé par la communauté mais offert par Carnardplus  :;): 

Bref c'est en cour mais la recuperation de l'ancienne Base contenant les Mots de passe prend un peu plus de temps que prévue.

Donc non y'a pas besoins d'argent pour le TS mais tu peux m'en envoyer pour le plaisir de faire plaisir  ::lol::

----------


## Erokh

edit:nan rien en fait

----------


## Scorbut

Salut, je cherche quelqu'un pour me connecter à TS.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je suis là mais j'ai pas de micro (ce qui empêche rien)

faut juste lire ce que j'écris

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Dans ce cas j'attend ton message :D .

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça y est je suis là

----------


## Scorbut

Moi aussi mais je te vois pas

----------


## Niklaos

Vous etes pas sur le meme serveur  ::P: 

Niluje tu dois etre sur le new.

----------


## Scorbut

> Vous etes pas sur le meme serveur 
> 
> Niluje tu dois etre sur le new.



Ok, je suis sur le bon  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui j'étais sur le nouveau

j'y retournes

je me suis déco mais scorbut tu peux t'enregistrer

----------


## Scorbut

> oui j'étais sur le nouveau
> 
> j'y retournes
> 
> je me suis déco mais scorbut tu peux t'enregistrer





Tout est ok, merci à toi

----------


## half

L'annonce n'est pas encore faite pour le nouveau serveur mais elle arrive bientôt.

----------


## skyrider

Bonjour, quelqu'un pour m'autoriser l'acces a teamspeak? 
J'ai tout bien suivi les instructions et je suis connecte à *teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767*

Merci!

----------


## Paul Verveine

si c'est pas fait je suis dispo mais sans micro et sans son
fais moi juste signe ici

----------


## Niklaos

Juste a titre informatif.

Je suis en train de supprimer tout les chans de l'ancien serveur.
Vous devez donc a partir de maintenant vous connecter sur le nouveau a l'ip :
teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767
L'ancien serveur sera coupé le Jeudi 28 Février 2008 á 14:36

----------


## Backdraft13

Merci Gandi ,merci Canard plus!*
*Backdraft13,qui trouve que tout le monde il est gentil ici :;):  (Sauf les vilains qui font rien que de me tuyer sur CSS quand j'y joue...)

----------


## skyrider

> si c'est pas fait je suis dispo mais sans micro et sans son
> fais moi juste signe ici


 
Desole de t'avoir manque... un diner trop copieux, trop tard, dodo, boulot...
A ce soir peut etre pour prendre mes premieres claques sur les serveurs de Canard!

----------


## JuBoK

Euh half tu as fait une petite erreur ..
J'arrive sur le ts, et mec flood en decco/recco
Et je m'fait ban ^^
Si tu pouvais m'unban =)

----------


## KikujiroTM

T'inquiete pas ca doit/ va être fait dans 5 minutes.

----------


## half

> Euh half tu as fait une petite erreur ..
> J'arrive sur le ts, et mec flood en decco/recco
> Et je m'fait ban ^^
> Si tu pouvais m'unban =)


okay :D

ps : voila c'est fait. Encore désolé

----------


## JuBoK

> okay :D
> 
> ps : voila c'est fait. Encore désolé


Pas de problèmes : ]

Hop : T'as du te trompé d'ip, je suis encore banni

[19:40:05] Unable to login. Your IP has been banned.

----------


## half

> Pas de problèmes : ]
> 
> Hop : T'as du te trompé d'ip, je suis encore banni
> 
> [19:40:05] Unable to login. Your IP has been banned.


Erf, bien c'est bizard j'ai viré le ban de la base, ils ont peut être prévu une Interface Admin pour ça en faite  :;): , je regarde.

Ok c'est bon, il fallait soit redémarrer le serveur, sois utiliser leur interface admin.

Test si tu veux bien  ::): .

----------


## NitroG42

Il est pas très accueillant le nouveau ts  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Il est pas très accueillant le nouveau ts


Dis plutot que la ligne était mauvaise  :^_^:

----------


## NitroG42

> Dis plutot que la ligne était mauvaise


C'est plus ce que c'était france telecom  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs ragondin, t'as pas du remarqué, mais j'ai posté le message avant de venir  ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

note :bruler les micros soundmax superbeam

----------


## Niklaos

> note :bruler les micros soundmax superbeam


Note surtout que tu dois absolument acheter un casque si tu veux parler avec nous  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Note surtout que tu dois absolument acheter un casque si tu veux parler avec nous


note : ne pas acheter de casque

----------


## Flappie

J'en ai rêvé, les canards l'ont fait  ::): 
Puis-je être enregistré s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Niklaos

> J'en ai rêvé, les canards l'ont fait 
> Puis-je être enregistré s'il vous plait ?


Connect toi et je t'enregistre si c'est pas encore fait  ::):

----------


## Batto

Comment ai je fait pour passer à côté tout ce temps? :P
Je peux être enregistré aussi siouplé?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Eklis

Hep, dudes ! Yaurait moyen de rajouter un canal Dystopia dans les mods HL², siouplaît ? Maintenant que ya même un serveur CPC et tout...

----------


## Niklaos

> Hep, dudes ! Yaurait moyen de rajouter un canal Dystopia dans les mods HL², siouplaît ? Maintenant que ya même un serveur CPC et tout...


It's done  ::):

----------


## kaldanm

Woohoo !

On peut m'enregistrer egalement ? Merci !

----------


## DakuTenshi

enregistrez ma chérie bande de touze ! Son pseudo c'est Myria.

Merci mon bout d'chou  :;):  (et va bossay!)

----------


## skyrider

QQ'un ici? je suis de retour mais bon, encore tout seul...

ok, merci Anonym!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> QQ'un ici? je suis de retour mais bon, encore tout seul...


Voilà  :;):

----------


## Morty

Waiting for approval  ::):

----------


## Ephez

> Waiting for approval


Elle marche trés bien ma signature tu voit!!!

----------


## Dar

Salut moi c'est Dar, je voudrais une tite validation svp  ::): 
C'est bon merci !

----------


## Ragondin

viens sur TS

----------


## Pataplouf

Salut, je pourrais me faire enregistrer, pseudo : Pataplouf
Mici tout ça

----------


## Piccolafata

Coin Coin,

J'aimerais parler avec des gens...
mon pseudo reste le même.


ciao ciao

----------


## Ragondin

c'est fait, tu peux t'enregistrer  :;): 

Tu vas sur Self, puis register with server

----------


## Piccolafata

merci à toi & Mr Pouet


ciao ciao

----------


## Niklaos

> merci à toi & Mr Pouet



Mr Pouet c'est lui aussi !
C'est un F@yK3 Ragondin

----------


## Dar

Ué moi aussi c'était un certain Pouet merci à lui. J'ai pas vu l'ombre d'un rongeur non plus. (les fake j'y crois pas)

----------


## Ragondin

Oui c'est mon nom de scène sur TS. (c'est pur le fisc et les fans en délire... )  :B):

----------


## Dar

Gros mytho vas t'essayes de te faire passer pour le célébrissime Mr Pouet

----------


## hiouli

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais moi aussi une petite validation  :;): 

mon pseudo : hiouli

merci d'avance

----------


## Zepolak

Saluts les admins,

Donc, euh, c'est pas un besoin urgent, mais ce serait cool d'être enregistré avec le pseudo d'ici (Zepolak).

Pour le reste, j'ai lu la page 
http://www.canardplus.com/teamspeak.html
mais je ne me suis pas encore connecté j'avoue.

Ce sera pour quand je jouerais spécifiquement avec des canards, ce qui arrivera tôt ou tard quoi  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

connectes toi et on t'autorisera à t'enregistrer (à moins que ce ne soit déjà fait depuis)

----------


## Mars2

Je viens de voir que l'ip du serveur TS avait change, je sais je suis nul....
Donc si quelqu'un pouvait autorise l'enregistrement!

----------


## Paul Verveine

si tu étais enregistré avant tu l'es aussi aujourd'hui

----------


## Mars2

> si tu étais enregistré avant tu l'es aussi aujourd'hui


Le login existait bien, le mot de passe ne correspondait pas ou plus....
Donc waza m'a donné la permission... Merci

----------


## Ephez

TeamSpeak down???

----------


## eMKa

Apparemment ouaip down de chez down (j'ai des socket error et autres bad login)... Et ce depuis 16h cet aprem je crois  ::(:

----------


## Ephez

> Apparemment ouaip down de chez down (j'ai des socket error et autres bad login)... Et ce depuis 16h cet aprem je crois


Possible de se connecter mais pas de se loger bizard...

----------


## Flubber

Mais Ban Half, j'ai un map test ce soir.
[20:17:53] Connecting to teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767
[20:17:53] Unable to login. Your IP has been banned.
Your IP has been banned for 10 Minutes!

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'arrive pas à me connecter.
J'ai une erreur :
21:26:24] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)

----------


## Ragondin

en mode anonyme c'est bon... cela l'avait aussi fait 1 ou 2 fois avec l'ancien serveur TS.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais mais en anonyme on ne va pas partout.
Et comme je ne me souviens plus de mon mot de passe...  ::P:

----------


## Ragondin

bonne nouvelle ca refonctionne

----------


## half

Ok désolé pour le problème, j'ai grossi l'espace disque et viré les logs de ouf malade mysql, ainsi l'espace disque sera préservé et le serveur fonctionnera  :;): . C'est redémarré !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais mais moi, je ne me souviens plus de mon mot de passe.  ::cry::

----------


## half

> Ouais mais moi, je ne me souviens plus de mon mot de passe.


J' t'en envoie un par PM

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci

----------


## Largeman

Bonjour bonjour, serait-il possible qu'un aimable canard m'enregistre s'il vous plaît ? Même pseudo: Largeman

Edit: Merci à DarkHope

----------


## Khalimerot

pareille , pourrait on m'enregistrer svp? 

pseudo : Khalimerot

un grand merci d'avance :-)

je sait pas qui l'a fait, mais encore merci :-)

[21:35:00] Wazatiste grants you the right to register with the server

ba voila , merci a toi

----------


## Pluton

Idem, quelqu'un peut-il m'enregistrer ? login : Pluton


En plus je comprend pas très bien comment ça marche  ::ninja:: 

Merci...

----------


## Aldrikh

allez je prendrai bien aussi un enregistrement, ca peut toujours servir (login:Aldrikh)

merci

----------


## loopkiller2

Bonsoir,
moi aussi je fais une petite réservation de pseudo sous le tendre nom de
loopkiller2.
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## PolluXxX

Allez, enregistrez-moi aussi! Pseudo: PolluXxX

Siouplé!

----------


## Pandalex

Vous m'enregistrez aussi dites ?

Pandalex   ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Au risque de me repeter il faut se connecter en simple utilisateur CAD sans rentrer le login name et de mdp (contentez vous d'un Nickname).
En suite vous devez attendre patiement que quelqu'un de bon (admin ou non suffit d'un R a coté du nom) accepte de vous donner l'autorisation de l'enregistrement.
C'est très simple suffit juste de demander vocalement et ca prend 1min  ::): 

Voila a bientot

----------


## loopkiller2

> Au risque de me repeter il faut se connecter en simple utilisateur CAD sans rentrer le login name et de mdp (contentez vous d'un Nickname).
> En suite vous devez attendre patiement que quelqu'un de bon (admin ou non suffit d'un R a coté du nom) accepte de vous donner l'autorisation de l'enregistrement.
> C'est très simple suffit juste de demander vocalement et ca prend 1min 
> 
> Voila a bientot


+Ok merci, je me co de suite sur ts  ::P:

----------


## PolluXxX

> Au risque de me repeter il faut se connecter en simple utilisateur CAD sans rentrer le login name et de mdp (contentez vous d'un Nickname).
> En suite vous devez attendre patiement que quelqu'un de bon (admin ou non suffit d'un R a coté du nom) accepte de vous donner l'autorisation de l'enregistrement.
> C'est très simple suffit juste de demander vocalement et ca prend 1min 
> 
> Voila a bientot


Bah oui mais tous les gens avec un (R) après leur nickname, ils sont pas dans le même channel que moi, et comme j'peux pas changer de channel...
J'ai eu beau essayer les private text sur TS, personne il répond, paske personne il regarde.

----------


## Flubber

Suite au hacking par deux loosers dans un McDo qui n'ont pas du sortir leurs seyske depuis plusieurs années, le TS est down pour le moment.

----------


## Oor-tael

moui, c'était assez navrant, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mouais donc le fait d'avoir 2 clampins qui se disent être du staff teamspeak débarquer à 0h00 était bien un fake...bande2cons comme dirait un bot.

----------


## Niklaos

ouais je confirme bon je suis en train de regarder les logs je tiendrais tout le monde au courant !

----------


## Ephez

Encore et toujours des gens qui ont pour passion de casser les couilles!!! c'est déseperant  ::(: ...sa fait quand même un moment qu'on se fait flooder la gueule par des con de bots


Bizard NON?!?!!??

----------


## Niklaos

Bon déjà je vais rassurer tout le monde c'était pas un vrais "Hack" donc aucun  mdp et/ou  login n'a était volé donc  y'a pas de soucis.

Donc c'est une erreur humaine et on va faire en sorte que cela ne se reproduise pas !

----------


## Wazatiste

A noter que xoros et son pote sont deux gros boulets qu'il ne faut surtout pas enregistrer à nouveau. Jamais.

L'un est une machine à insultes immature et l'autre un spam-botteur...

----------


## half

Retour à la normal  ::): . Désolé pour le derangement.

ps : il n'y a eu aucune perte.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Retour à la normal . Désolé pour le derangement.
> 
> ps : il n'y a eu aucune perte.


Ils sont de retour là..

----------


## pierrot

Help ya des foufous qui font les ranger sur la grande marre (à 17heures)
ya même des ta mère qui sifflent  ::):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Les autorités ont été prévenues.

----------


## Ragondin

c'est con... si j'avais eut mes droits admin j'aurais pu tenter de faire qqchose  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: Oh le beau reloud que voila.... pathétique d'être aussi con.

----------


## pierrot

Quelle équipe de professionnels réactive !! on dirait les gm de wow  ::ninja::  non mais c'est relou ça plombe l'ambiance. En tout cas merci à half même si il fait chier à se reconnecter (le mec pas Half)

Là je vote pour le ban définitif

edit 17h13 : Il diffuse de la musqiue de merde peu importe le channel ou on se trouve et on peut pas parler ailleur que dans la grande marre

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## le faucheur

Je viens de me connecter a l'instant sur TS.
La je tombe sur deux mecs inconnu, Xenon et Keidai, qui commence a dire "Rah le faucheur....." avant de me traiter de fils de pute a de nombreuses reprises.
Une fois de plus, Teampseak a prouver sa convivialite et une fois de plus, je parie que ce message va etre ignorée....

----------


## Paul Verveine

je vais aller faire un tour

je viens d'aller leur parler et j'ai eu droit aux mêmes commentaires

pour l'instant, half a juste distribué un simple kick et m'a redonné mes droits d'admin, s'il s'avère que ça recommence ce sera un ban définitif parce qu'on est pas là pour se faire insulter

au passage, le faucheur règle ton micro parce que c'est assez insupportable

----------


## le faucheur

> je vais aller faire un tour
> 
> je viens d'aller leur parler et j'ai eu droit aux mêmes commentaires
> 
> pour l'instant, half a juste distribué un simple kick et m'a redonné mes droits d'admin, s'il s'avère que ça recommence ce sera un ban définitif parce qu'on est pas là pour se faire insulter
> 
> au passage, le faucheur règle ton micro parce que c'est assez insupportable


Ok merci. Sinon pour le micro c'est regle, je l'ai coupe, il deconne depuis ce matin....
PS: au passage, pense a regler le tient, on t'entend taper sur ton clavier, si si !

----------


## Wazatiste

> pour l'instant, half a juste distribué un simple kick et m'a redonné mes droits d'admin, s'il s'avère que ça recommence ce sera un ban définitif parce qu'on est pas là pour se faire insulter


Nan mais faut ban pour de bon hein, c'est les mêmes qui pendant l'attaque des hackers ont insulté à tout va et lancé des attaques de bot-flood.
Ps: need admin rights lolz

----------


## Paul Verveine

ah ah ça change tout

----------


## Ragondin

> Nan mais faut ban pour de bon hein, c'est les mêmes qui pendant l'attaque des hackers ont insulté à tout va et lancé des attaques de bot-flood.
> Ps: need admin rights lolz


Le Xenon est la sur le chan par défaut mais fait pas un bruit...


Edit: tient quand on les ban, on a un le droit à la musique erreur, malgré le ban ils reviennent. Quel doux plaisir que les emmerdeurs.
Edit2: Bon le mec semble avoir lâché l'affaire... Au cas ou j'ai enlevé son enregistrement et banni le mec, son IP devrait apparaitre dans les logs.

----------


## le faucheur

Rah enorme !!! Kedai, qui vient demander en quoi on l'ose le bannir, et qui sort qu'il n'a jamais insulter qui que ce soit (alors que ca etait lui le premier a me balancer fils de pute) et dis que de toute facon il en a rien a foutre et qu'on croit que ce qu'on veux.....

----------


## Niklaos

Ne vous prenez pas le tête, c'est toujours les deux mêmes lourds qui sont la dans l'unique but de casser les couilles ...
Mis a part eux l'ambiance est très bonne !!

Sinon le Ban devrait maintenant fonctionner sans soucis  ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

> Vous prenez pas le tête c'est toujours les deux mêmes lourds qui sont la dans l'unique but de casser les couilles.
> Donc te prends pas le tête le faucheur mis a part eux l'ambiance est très bonne !!
> 
> Sinon le Ban devrait maintenant fonctionner sans soucis


Oh mais je ne prend pas la tete rassure toi !
C'est juste que la remarque de fin de Keidai etait tellement grotesque que je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de poster.
Sinon je tiens encore a remercier Paul verveine pour ca grande celerite et Ragondin pour leur avoir mis son pied au cul !!!!

----------


## Tchowy

Hello

Je suis un petit nouveau, j'essaye de trouver des joueurs pour jouer à *Sins of a Solar Empire* et quelqu'un m'a conseillé de venir ici, alors me voilà. Je suis actuellement connecté à TS, si un admin pouvait passer pour que je puisse m'enregistrer et attendre sagement dans la bonne section ça serait koule, merci  ::wub:: 

PS: Je joue également à SupCom sous le pseudo de GoldenRoubignole  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

normalement tu peux le faire sans nous

----------


## Canard WC

Bonjour, j'ai installé TS, me suis inscrit à TF2, et joué à fond tout le week-end !
Maintenant j'aimerais pouvoir dialoguer pendant le jeu avec mes bourreaux, un admin peut il m'enregistrer sur le serveur SVP.
Mon pseudo sur TS est Canard_WC et dans le jeu [CPC]Canard_WC et je reste connecté dans la mare aux canards, en attendant ... coin-coin !
Merci !

----------


## Paul Verveine

::sad::

----------


## pierrot

> 


Courage ...

----------


## pierrot

Dites y a t il une charte de conduite / ou de pseudo pour le server ? Je n'en n'ai pas vu et je me demande ça alors que un "Fourniret" est connecté. Perso ça ne me dérange pas mais ya des gens qui se braquent plus vite que d'autre.

----------


## Niklaos

Hum non y'a rien de specifique au serveur mais il est difficile de controler tout ce qui se passe sur le serveur vu qu'il ne peut pas y avoir des administrateurs partout.
Pour ce qui est des pseudo en particulier une solution serait d'obliger que l'utilisateur ai un login indentique au Nickname mais bon ca demande l'intervention d'un soft exterieur au serveur qui n'existe peut être même pas !

----------


## Niklaos

Je voulais aussi ajouter un truc les insultes du genre "Fils de pute" c'est ban direct parceque ca commence a me saouler.

----------


## Oor-tael

En ce qui me concerne c'est le tarif pour toute insulte à visée non humoristique... 
Ici nous sommes tous très cons, mais nous sommes aussi tous bien élevés.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Il y a un bot qui arrete pas de déco/reco par énorme groupe là... Ca c'est coupé mais je prefere prevenir quand même

----------


## Arseur

Salut, y a moyen qu'on m'invite dans le teamspeak... siouplait ?

merci bien

----------


## Erokh

pas la peine d'être invité: tu te connecte, tu attends comme un con qu'une bonne âme t'autorise à t'enregistrer, et hop!!
pour info, n'importe qui avec le (R) à côté du pseudo peut t'autoriser à t'enregistrer

----------


## Arseur

Bin oui mais il y avait personne, et les instructions c'était de venir ici quémander qu'une bonne âme se pointe... Je retourne attendre, si quelqu'un passe...

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est bon ?

----------


## Arseur

Euuh, je viens de rentrer, là rien n'a changé  ::cry:: 
je peux pas faire self>register

----------


## Paul Verveine

reste connecté, j'y suis là

----------


## Arseur

C'est plus la peine, merci, c'est fait !
(par je sais pas qui, d'ailleurs... Mais merci !  ::):  )

----------


## Voodoonice

Bonjour

J'aimerais être enregistré pour pouvoir accéder à la section Arma.
Merci d'avance  ::ninja::

----------


## Colbaq

Salut, si quelqu'un pouvait me permettre de m'enregistrer, ce serait gentil.
merci

edit: réglé

----------


## blitzpulli

Salut les canards,

je traine dans la mare aux canards, je veux bien que qqn me passe "R" SVP
Merci !

----------


## Balushkoff

Yo, je viens de charger teamspeak, c'est très zouli... ::huh::   ::wub:: 
Ze souis z'aussi dans la mare z'aux canards et l'eau est bonne !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Petit prob sur Teamspeak là, je sais pas si je suis le seul, mais quand je me log avec mon nickname j'ai le droit à un beau :

Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)
Your nickname contains the following invalid characters ".".

Alors que j'utilise toujours le même sans caractères de la sorte.

ouate ze phoque ?

----------


## hva610

Bonsoir ;

Une âme charitable pour m'enregistrer ? , réinstallation de vista = plus de paramètre ts   ::(: 

Merci tout ça  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Bonsoir ;
> 
> Une âme charitable pour m'enregistrer ? , réinstallation de vista = plus de paramètre ts  
> 
> Merci tout ça


 :B): non

----------


## Flubber

Tiens au passage je viens de créer un channel pour Trackmania Nations Forever sur le Teamspeak.

----------


## Eradan

Au changement de serbeur il y a eu un joli chan Dofus, mais depuis quelques jours il a disparu  ::cry:: 

C'est possible de le remettre? Je peux y inviter des gens?

----------


## Niklaos

Le soucis des characteres sera resolus au prochains reboot (2h du mat').

J'ai mis un bot Anti-Flood signalez moi si il y'a un souci (genre il vous ban sans raison  ::P: ).

Je remet le chan Dofus et bien entendu tu peux y inviter des gens vu que c'est fait pour  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Yeah, Niklaos roi du monde!

----------


## hva610

> non


salo mais on m'a dépanné , merci  à lui ( dont j'ai oublié le nom). En avant  pour TF2 que je te mette une raclée  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

C'est bon pour le chan dofus  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Le soucis des characteres sera resolus au prochains reboot (2h du mat').


Reboot qui a déjà eu lieu ou reboot cette nuit ? Car je viens de réessayer et ça marche pô.

----------


## Niklaos

Re-test maintenant  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> salo mais on m'a dépanné , merci  à lui ( dont j'ai oublié le nom). En avant  pour TF2 que je te mette une raclée


envois ton pseudo steam !

bon j'ai ajouté un certains *hva610, j'espere que c'est toi.
*

----------


## hva610

> envois ton pseudo steam !
> 
> bon j'ai ajouté un certains *hva610, j'espere que c'est toi.
> *


Ouais je crois que c'est moi, bref sous TF2 c'est bien ça  mais steam c'est Tm610 je crois bien . purée TF2 comment j'ai fait sans avant  ::):

----------


## Frite

AU SECOURS LES POMPIERS §§§§

Il semblerait que le serveur TS subisse de légers désagréments techniques.

----------


## Eradan

Je voudrais remercier Flubber pour m'avoir offert une maison. Moi qui dormait dans un carton, ca fait du biend 'être chez soi  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Oui la machine qui heberge le serveur etait morte.
Tout est rentre dans la l'ordre grace a l'intervention du tout puissant half  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

:zomb:

----------


## Flubber

Bon je tiens à m'excuser auprès de Link sur le ts qui a été bannis par erreur a posteriori, un petit peu blaser d'entendre des énième insutes de Benoit 16 ans Clermont-ferrant a.k.a. Strongside a.k.a. Vomix a.k.a. petite merde sans vie n'ayant rien d'autres à foutre.
 ayant postulé chez les Bene.

Donc Link reviens, je suis désolé.

----------


## Frite

> Bon je tiens à m'excuser auprès de Link sur le ts qui a été bannis par erreur a posteriori, un petit peu blaser d'entendre des énième insutes de Benoit 16 ans Clermont-ferrant a.k.a. Strongside a.k.a. Vomix a.k.a. petite merde sans vie n'ayant rien d'autres à foutre.
>  ayant postulé chez les Bene.
> 
> Donc Link reviens, je suis désolé.


TU M'ENTENDS FLUBBER J'AI TON ADRESSE §§§§

----------


## Ezechiel

Juste pour dire que les deux types qui prennent un plaisir évident à venir essayer de foutre la merde sur le serveur TS ont fait un passage tout à l'heure en essayant de se faire passer pour des sondeurs, respectivement de chez Nofrag et Steam. Ils se sont fait rembarrer vite, mais bon, leur acharnement mérite d'être signalé.
D'autant qu'hier soir, pendant une vingtaine de minute, le serveur a encore été la victime d'une série de déco/reco agressives et en continues, avec des pseudos clairement provoc que je n'ai pas noté. Sans doute toujours les mêmes?

Il n'y avait malheureusement pas de serveur admin à ces deux moments... Même si je ne sais pas ce qui peut être fait de toute façon...

----------


## Niklaos

Dsl pour le floos j'ai fais de la merde avec le script de protection  ::|: 
Ca devrait etre bon maintenant !

Pour ce qui est des connards oui ceux sont les meme. Ils sont la depuis longtemps, des ex utilisateurs du channel WoW.
En fait les fauteurs de troubles sont tous des joueurs de WoW a se demander si ca ne serait pas une bonne chose de couper la connexion entre le TS et cette reserve a debiles ...

----------


## Paul Verveine

On A toujours des joueurs de Wow pas débiles donc ce serait dommage.

----------


## Niklaos

Je sais bien mais il ne me semble pas que les joueurs de WoW en questions soit des lecteurs de CPC.
Il serait cepandent stupide de virer tous les joueurs de WoW groupe.

Donc pour le moment on fait du traitement au cas par cas en utilisant l'arme diplomatique ...  ::P:

----------


## belreinuem

c'est une question tres conne, mais pourquoi ce sujet ce trouve dans la rubrique: "le site ouaib"?
personnelement je l'avais cherché dans "jeux online" au début, car il me semblait que c'etait plus en corrélation.
 ::mellow::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Salut, je suis connecté et en train de barbotter dans la mare. Si un admin passe par ici merci à lui de m'enregistrer afin que je puisse aller sur les channels de jeu (j'ai plus de micro en ce moment mais ça va pas tarder, juré, craché, croix de bois, croix de fer, si j'ments j'vais en enfer !).

Mais attention ça veut pas dire que je serais encore devant mon écran dans 1 minute, la preuve, je me casse  ::P:

----------


## Paul Verveine

ayé tu peux t'enregistrer

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> ayé tu peux t'enregistrer


Ouah, merci bien. C'est nettement plus rapide que La Poste ici. Et je t'entendais taper, t'es assez rapide mouaip  ::P: 


[freepost]Ah tiens je viens de remarquer que le logo des canards s'étire en perdant son ratio quand on agrandit la fenêtre de TS uhuhuh.

----------


## NoObY77

Bonjour, je suis sur ts dans le channel "La marre aux canards, si un admin pouvais passer pour me mettre en (R) sa serait sympa, Au revoir

----------


## Eradan

MOUAHAHAHAHA je ne suis plus tout seul dans mon channel Dofus  ::lol:: 

Et en plus c'est deux filles  :B): 

Par contre, serait-il possible de créer des subchannels pour les différentes guildes et les sorties en donjons si jamais le besoin s'en fait sentir?

----------


## Super Menteur

> MOUAHAHAHAHA je ne suis plus tout seul dans mon channel Dofus 
> 
> Et en plus c'est deux filles 
> 
> Par contre, serait-il possible de créer des subchannels pour les différentes guildes et les sorties en donjons si jamais le besoin s'en fait sentir?


Putain je viens passer et c'est même pas un fake. Mais ou va le monde  ::mellow::

----------


## NoObY77

J'ai un petit pb, quand je me suis reconnecter je n'etais plus en (R) -_-' si un admin pouvais me remmettre en (R) pls !

----------


## Niklaos

tu dois remplir a la connexion le champ login et mdp avec ce que tu as rentre dans le serveur.
Sinon tu vas pas avoir ton ( R )  ::):

----------


## SuperJeje

Coin, j'idle dans la mare aux canards, si quelqu'un pouvait m'enregistrer  ::):  , merci d'avance.

EDIt : c'est bon ça marche ;-)

----------


## Eradan

Le coin des boulets semble s'être déplacé sur le chan Armed Assault, si un admin po_uvait y passer. Xorm donnera les détails, il subit depuis plusieurs jours.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sur TF2 aussi. Et pas mal d'insultes sur la mère de Niklaos et Flubber.

----------


## Sheraf

J'crois que y a besoin d'un admin sur TS là ...


J'croyais que j'avais les droits de kicker/bannir des gens mais apparement je ne les ai plus.

Faut bannir deux ou trois cons.

----------


## Niklaos

Ma maman (contrairement a ce qui se dit) n'est pas une femme qui vend ses charmes  :;): 

Pour ce qui est des CA un SA les redonnnera a la main sur demande.

----------


## kela

je trahis le gros noob mais quand je lance teamspeak puis TF2 (je suis sur vista) j'entends très bien teamspeak mais aucun son du jeu de Valve. Bon, où me suis-je planté?

----------


## LooZtrA

yop!

je suis dans la marre au canard, à vot' bon coeur messieurs! (s'il vous plait)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> yop!
> 
> je suis dans la marre au canard, à vot' bon coeur messieurs! (s'il vous plait)


JE te parle  ::P:  Normalement c'est bon tu peux t'enregistrer.

Pas de mic ?  ::P: 

PS : ah y est j'en ai un j'ai même pu parler avec mon Frite :joieinextinguible:

PPS : pas de quoi Looztra, ça fait du bien d'avoir l'air utile à quelque chose...

----------


## LooZtrA

c'est fait, merci copain

----------


## Eradan

Déjà dit à Flubber, je suis devenu la mascotte de notre ami boulet. Il vient de passer, et ca risque de revenir, hors j'ai un donjon ce soir. Ca va être rock'n roll  ::(:

----------


## Niklaos

Je garde un oeil ici je suis pas chez moi mais je vais essayer de faire me metier.

Donc si jamais il te fait chier passe moi son login (clic droit sur lui show info) par mp sinon peut etre que flub sera la  ::): 

Autre solution... t'es CA dans ton chan tu peux donc soit le moderer soit y foutre un MDP !
Une fois le chan modere tu dois designer les gens qui sont autorises a parler  :;): 

Voila voila

----------


## Eradan

Je me coucherais moins con ce soir, merci  ::P:

----------


## Zarkoff

Hello, une ame charitable pourrait-elle m'allower pour la registration svp ?.

Zarkoff, actuellement en (U) dans la marre au canard...

Merci

----------


## Ragondin

C'est fait mon brave.

----------


## Zarkoff

> C'est fait mon brave.


merci, c'est top!

----------


## PolluXxX

Pareil, PolluXxX traîne dans la mare aux canards, et il aimerait un p'tit (R) si possible!

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Ragondin

C'est fait.

----------


## PolluXxX

> C'est fait.


Merci!

----------


## Anonyme210226

Salut,
Je suis tout seul dans la mare aux canards, il fait humide, j'entends des cancannements moqueurs au loin.
Une petite _registration_, m'sieur-dame, à vot'bon coeur...

----------


## Kilbane

Pareil...

Merci!

----------


## Eradan

Serveur down, ce canard est un scandale!

----------


## Frite

> Serveur down, ce canard est un scandale!

----------


## Flubber

Gandi a quelques souci, le serveur teamspeak, les stats uber et Spy sont down aussi.

----------


## Mad-T

Salut, quelqu'un sait si les serveurs seront up ce soir ?

----------


## Niklaos

je viens de relancer le serveur ... Le souci est venait de chez gandi !

----------


## gnouman

dite c'est possible d'avoir un canal MMO-Age Of Conan? S'il vous plaît?  ::):

----------


## Antarion

Salut les canards, moi vouloir parler avec vous sur le ts et pouvoir vous cloué/claquer/croiser/échanger le bec ! merci :-)

----------


## Eradan

Mon micro déconne (retour dans mes oreilles au lieu de transmettre  ::|: ), mais je t'ai autorisé l'enregistrement.

----------


## Antarion

Merci :-) mais ça fonctionne pas :/ (pas la possibilité de faire register)

----------


## Flubber

> dite c'est possible d'avoir un canal MMO-Age Of Conan? S'il vous plaît?


C'est fait.

----------


## gnouman

Merci Flamby!  ::wub::

----------


## Elriks

je ne connais pas le principe d'enregistrement de teamspeak mais en toute logique je doit faire ma demande ici pour acceder aux divers serveurs c'est cela ? 

age of conan demarre bientôt  et un 1 canard en solo ca n'ira pas loin ^^

----------


## Faster

Faites quand même attention aux hacks de serveurs TeamSpeak avec *****  ::ninja:: 


Edit : Désolé pour l'incitation au piratage

----------


## Niklaos

edit ton msg Faster stp histoire de pas leurs donner de mauvaises idees :P

----------


## Lionel33

bonsoir ,je me débat dans une mare ,personne qui peut me sauver ?

----------


## Lionel33

Merci !!!

----------


## StanRex

Si un admin pouvait me créer un accès sur le serveur TS, j'y suis actuellement en unregistered.

Merci d'avance!

edit : muchas gracias!

----------


## Harvester

Salut les canards !

Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit accès au serveur TS svp ?

Merci d'avance ! :;):

----------


## Antitan

Je suis non registered.
Donc, je suis connecté là, mais j'ignore exactement comment il faut que je fasse après, je vais rester connecté un moment...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bon, je suis registered maintenant, ce qui est un très net progrès.
Donc, la situation est simple.
J'ai mon magnifique micro casque, qui fonctionne parfaitement sous TF2 (hors serveur teamspeak, en utilisant le chat in game).
Mais je ne comprends pas, mais cela ne semble pas fonctionner sous TS.
J'ai les deux options, push to talk, et voice activation.
Si je choisis push to talk, et que je bind une touche, et bien, cela ne marche, pas, cela émet ce délicieux petit son en continu qui me dit qu'il considère que je tape sur la touche 6 fois à la seconde...
Et la voice activation ne semble pas marcher pendant le test...

Sinon, vous me conseiller GSM? (j'imagine, avec une bonne connexion ADSL).

Voilà, si ca se trouve, quand vous me répondrez, cela marchera, mais si ca se trouve, cela ne marchera pas hein  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sous TS, il faut être dans un autre chan que la mare pour que ça fonctionne.
Ensuite, la touche associé donne l'impression de taper x fois à la seconde dans TS seulement. Dans les autres progs, c'est bon.

----------


## Niklaos

Assure Antitan que tu as bien le bon periphirique audio en entree dans TS dans : 
Settings -> Options -> SoundDevice [Device->input Device]

----------


## Jenrathy

Tout seul dans la mare, attends un bon canard samaritain pour pouvoir m'enregistrer  ::): 

edit : ayé merci à Eradan ^^

----------


## Harvester

Ben pourquoi personne veut m'enregistrer ?

J'ai raté un épisode ??  ::blink::

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour, qui pourrait venir m'enregister, c'est pour age of conan

----------


## Tilt

Merci bcp je suis enregistré.

----------


## Bibine

Ouai on pourrai créer un canal age of conan ? Merci.

----------


## Haloman

Uh, dans la mare ? Help ?

----------


## Frite

> Ouai on pourrai créer un canal age of conan ? Merci.


Ca fait déja quelques semaines qu'il est en place.  ::P: 

Tiens au fait, on a eu un certain "Half", je sais pas si tu le connais, qui est venu chanter sur le serveur hier soir. C'est inadmissible, il mérité un ban, j'espère que tu es d'accord avec moi, Bibine.

----------


## Niklaos

En effet un certains Half est passe degrader l'abiance du serveur je lui ai donc lance une malediction sur 42 generations !  ::P:

----------


## Kadehar

Je sais pas comment ça marche mais pour l'instant je me noie dans la mare ! 

J'aimerais bien être enregistré, merci à l'aimable canard qui le fera  :;):  . 

Bonne soirée les gens  ::zzz::  .

----------


## chamolais

Bonjour a tous ceci est juste une demande pour savoir si quelqu un pouvait m enregistrer.

merci davance

++

----------


## Ragondin

c'est fait.

----------


## chamolais

> c'est fait.


Je pense que tu me parlais donc merci.

Mais je suis un peu novice avec TS donc pourrais tu mindiqué la marche a suivre pour me connecter a TS parce que je seche un peu.

^^

Merci  d avance

----------


## Chay

Salut !

Merci CPC pour ce serveur. Quelqu'un peut-il m'enregistrer aussi, s'il vous plait ?

Bonne continuation...

----------


## jerem1306

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'on pourrait m'enregistrer sviouplais?


micii

ps: je suis connecté pour le moment (guest1)

----------


## Super Menteur

Done !  :;):

----------


## jerem1306

Merci beaucoup, super menteur :D

----------


## Kob

Somebody peut m'enregistrer svp ?  ::):

----------


## cirdec0774

Salut, j'aimerais qu'un canard me permette de m'enregistrer. Merci d'avance.

----------


## cirdec0774

> Salut, j'aimerais qu'un canard me permette de m'enregistrer. Merci d'avance.


 Nouvel essai, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner mon micro je crois.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer ? J'ai réinstaller Windows et je ne me souviens plus de mon login et mdp.  ::): 

Merci
Bon, en fait, il faudrait qu'un admin me redonne mon MDP... Sinon, il faut que je crée un nouveau login, mais je trouve ça un peu con d'en créer un autre...

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai des soucis avec TS sous Vista 64. Mon micro est bien détecté dans Windows et il fonctionne. Mais dès que je suis sous TS, il ne fonctionne plus.
Quelqu'un a eu ce souci et l'a résolu ?

----------


## Niklaos

t'as bien specifie le bon peripherique d'entre dans TS ?

----------


## Phileas

Yop yop !

Quelqu'un pourrait il me réenregistré siouplé ?

Merkiii d'avanche

----------


## le faucheur

> Yop yop !
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me réenregistré siouplé ?
> 
> Merkiii d'avanche


Je t'ai valider, ne reste plus qu'a t'inscrire.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> t'as bien specifie le bon peripherique d'entre dans TS ?


Oui. J'ai essayé Wave et Directsound. J'ai déjà chercher sur le forum de TS et les réponses ne sont pas fameuses...
Je crois que je vais tenter une réinstallation de DirectX 9 ce soir. On ne sait jamais...

----------


## Phileas

> Je t'ai valider, ne reste plus qu'a t'inscrire.


Cool merci beaucoup !!

----------


## Pigno

Plom Plop !

Si ça serait possible d'avoir un petit flag R, mes seigneurs, pour TS ? (quand quelqu'un passera dessus, suis connecté dans la mare  :^_^: )

Merci d'avance !

----------


## le faucheur

> Plom Plop !
> 
> Si ça serait possible d'avoir un petit flag R, mes seigneurs, pour TS ? (quand quelqu'un passera dessus, suis connecté dans la mare )
> 
> Merci d'avance !


C'est bon, tu n'a plus qu'a t'enregistrer sur le serveur (j'aurais jamais cru faire ca a une telle heure !).

----------


## Pigno

Merci bien c'est fait  :;): 
Ouais... moi de même concernant l'heure... vive l'attente des requêtes mj sur AoC... ::zzz::  ::zzz::

----------


## skyblazer

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'extrême obligeance de me permettre de m'enregistrer ? Je vous en remercie d'avance  ::): 

EDIT: c'est bon  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

P***** ! Il fait ch*** ce TS !
Tant que je ne suis pas connecté, l'auto diagnostic fonctionne bien. Dès que je me connecte, ça a ne fonctionne pas !  ::wacko::

----------


## Qumran

Bonjour,
L'un d'entre vous pourrait-il m'enregistrer?
Merci d'avance

A++

----------


## Niklaos

Franchement je suis dsl Prince je vois d'ou peut bien venir ton probleme ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai posé la question sur les forums de TS. Donc, j'attends...
Vu que j'ai à peu près tout essayer pour corriger le problème, je n'ai plus que ça...

Je vais quand même tenter une énième réinstallation ce soir, on ne sait jamais...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Dans la catégorie Boulet, je demande PrinceGITS !

La mare aux canards est mutée...  ::|:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Dans la catégorie Boulet, je demande PrinceGITS !
> 
> La mare aux canards est mutée...


ENORMEUH. Tout simplement.

----------


## Niklaos

Ben oui c'est une secu anti lourd ceci dit j'ai peut etre oublie de te voicer mais je pensais que tu etais aller faire un tour dans les autres chans  ::P: 

Le "lol" me semble de rigueur !!

----------


## carbish

Hey.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'autoriser le register?

Merci  :;): . 

Ps: Je suis dans la salle d'attente en ce moment même

Edit: C'est bon, merci KikujiroTM  ::):

----------


## Vonslead

Attente d'une register dans la marre au canard

----------


## Leybi

Dites, j'essaye de me connecter là, et je me prends une "Error : No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it"

Ça a pas l'air d'être de la faute au serveur, vu que j'arrive pas à me connecter à tous mes autres serveurs en favoris... Mais aucune idée d'ou ça pourrait venir...

----------


## GruntGrunt

T'as Internet ?  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, vérifie ton firewall.

----------


## Hardc000re

Possible de m'enregistrer svp? Connecté par defaut

Merci bien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hardc000re

Petit problème, depuis hier soir je parle dans le vent et je n'entend plus aucunes conversations (malgrès la présence de nombreux joueurs sur les chan TF2 par ex).

Késako? ::blink::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Concours de mimes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hardc000re

Tu sors.  :B):

----------


## blitzpulli

salut

suite à un re-re-formatage je suis re-re-dans la mare aux canards attendant que qqn me passe en Registred.

donc voilà, avis aux canards de passage.

merci
 ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Note : C'est pas parceque vous formatez que le serveur perd vous login !!
Faites en sorte de ne vous en souvenir comme ca quand vous formatez vous gagnez tu temps et nous aussi  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, mais souvent, la première que l'on arrive sur les TS des canards, on est bourré...

----------


## Niklaos

CTC  ::ninja:: 

Excusez moi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'étais censé dire "CMBDTC"

----------


## Gøtcha_

[02:37:20] player quit
[02:37:20] player1 quit
[02:37:20] player2 quit
[02:37:20] player3 quit
[02:37:21] player4 quit
[02:37:21] player5 quit
[02:37:21] player6 quit
[02:37:21] player7 quit
[02:37:21] player8 quit
[02:37:22] player9 quit
[02:37:22] player10 quit
[02:37:23] player quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:37:43] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:37:44] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:37:44] aaaaaaa7 quit
[02:37:45] aaaaaaa8 quit
[02:37:46] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:46] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:47] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:37:47] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:37:47] player quit
[02:37:47] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:37:47] player1 quit
[02:37:47] player2 quit
[02:37:47] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:37:47] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:37:48] aaaaaaa7 quit
[02:37:48] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:48] player3 quit
[02:37:49] player4 quit
[02:37:49] aaaaaaa8 quit
[02:37:49] player5 quit
[02:37:50] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:50] player quit
[02:37:50] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:37:50] player1 quit
[02:37:50] player2 quit
[02:37:51] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:51] player6 quit
[02:37:51] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:37:51] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:37:51] player3 quit
[02:37:51] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:37:51] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:37:51] player4 quit
[02:37:51] player5 quit
[02:37:52] aaaaaaa7 quit
[02:37:52] player7 quit
[02:37:52] player8 quit
[02:37:52] aaaaaaa8 quit
[02:37:53] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:53] player quit
[02:37:53] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:37:54] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:54] player1 quit
[02:37:54] player2 quit
[02:37:54] player3 quit
[02:37:54] player4 quit
[02:37:54] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:37:54] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:37:55] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:37:55] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:37:55] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:37:55] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:37:55] player6 quit
[02:37:55] player7 quit
[02:37:55] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:37:55] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:55] player8 quit
[02:37:55] player quit
[02:37:56] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:37:56] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:37:56] player9 quit
[02:37:57] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:37:57] player1 quit
[02:37:57] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:57] player2 quit
[02:37:57] player3 quit
[02:37:57] player4 quit
[02:37:57] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:37:57] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:37:58] player5 quit
[02:37:58] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:37:58] player quit
[02:37:58] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:37:58] player6 quit
[02:37:58] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:37:58] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:37:58] player7 quit
[02:37:58] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:37:59] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:37:59] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:37:59] aaaaaaa quit
[02:37:59] player1 quit
[02:37:59] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:00] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:00] player3 quit
[02:38:00] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:00] player4 quit
[02:38:00] player quit
[02:38:00] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:00] player5 quit
[02:38:00] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:01] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:01] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:02] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:02] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:02] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:02] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:02] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:02] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:02] player quit
[02:38:02] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:02] player1 quit
[02:38:03] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:03] player2 quit
[02:38:03] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:03] player3 quit
[02:38:03] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:03] player4 quit
[02:38:03] player5 quit
[02:38:03] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:03] player6 quit
[02:38:03] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:04] player7 quit
[02:38:04] player8 quit
[02:38:04] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:04] player9 quit
[02:38:04] player10 quit
[02:38:04] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:05] player11 quit
[02:38:05] player quit
[02:38:05] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:05] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:05] player1 quit
[02:38:06] player2 quit
[02:38:06] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:06] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:06] player3 quit
[02:38:06] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:06] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:06] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:06] player4 quit
[02:38:06] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:06] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:06] player5 quit
[02:38:06] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:06] player6 quit
[02:38:07] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:07] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:07] player7 quit
[02:38:07] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:07] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:07] player quit
[02:38:07] player8 quit
[02:38:08] aaaaaaa7 quit
[02:38:08] bbbbbbbb7 quit
[02:38:08] player2 quit
[02:38:08] player3 quit
[02:38:08] player4 quit
[02:38:09] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:09] player5 quit
[02:38:09] ddd quit
[02:38:09] player6 quit
[02:38:09] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:09] ddd1 quit
[02:38:09] ddd2 quit
[02:38:09] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:09] player quit
[02:38:10] ddd3 quit
[02:38:10] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:10] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:10] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:10] player7 quit
[02:38:10] ddd4 quit
[02:38:10] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:10] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:10] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:10] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:10] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:10] player8 quit
[02:38:10] ddd5 quit
[02:38:10] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:10] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:10] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:10] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:11] player1 quit
[02:38:11] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:11] ddd6 quit
[02:38:11] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:11] ddd7 quit
[02:38:11] player2 quit
[02:38:11] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:11] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:11] player3 quit
[02:38:11] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:11] ddd quit
[02:38:12] player4 quit
[02:38:12] ddd1 quit
[02:38:12] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:12] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:12] player quit
[02:38:12] ddd2 quit
[02:38:12] player5 quit
[02:38:12] ddd3 quit
[02:38:12] cccccccccc6 quit
[02:38:13] ddd4 quit
[02:38:13] player6 quit
[02:38:13] player1 quit
[02:38:13] ddd5 quit
[02:38:13] player7 quit
[02:38:13] ddd6 quit
[02:38:13] player2 quit
[02:38:13] ddd7 quit
[02:38:13] player3 quit
[02:38:14] ddd8 quit
[02:38:14] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:14] player8 quit
[02:38:14] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:14] ddd quit
[02:38:14] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:14] player4 quit
[02:38:14] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:14] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:14] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:14] ddd1 quit
[02:38:14] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:14] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:14] player quit
[02:38:14] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:14] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:14] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:14] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:14] player9 quit
[02:38:15] ddd2 quit
[02:38:15] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:15] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:15] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:15] ddds quit
[02:38:15] player5 quit
[02:38:15] ddd3 quit
[02:38:16] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:16] ddds1 quit
[02:38:16] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:16] player1 quit
[02:38:16] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:16] ddd4 quit
[02:38:16] player2 quit
[02:38:17] ddd quit
[02:38:17] player3 quit
[02:38:17] ddds3 quit
[02:38:17] player quit
[02:38:17] ddd1 quit
[02:38:17] ddds4 quit
[02:38:17] player4 quit
[02:38:17] ddds5 quit
[02:38:17] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:17] ddd2 quit
[02:38:17] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:17] ddds quit
[02:38:17] ddd5 quit
[02:38:17] ddds6 quit
[02:38:18] ddd6 quit
[02:38:18] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:18] ddds7 quit
[02:38:18] ddd3 quit
[02:38:18] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:18] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:18] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:18] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:18] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:19] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:19] dddsd quit
[02:38:19] player1 quit
[02:38:19] ddd7 quit
[02:38:19] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:19] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:19] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:19] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:19] ddds2 quit
[02:38:19] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:19] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:19] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:19] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:19] ddd quit
[02:38:20] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:20] player2 quit
[02:38:20] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:20] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:20] ddds3 quit
[02:38:20] ddd1 quit
[02:38:20] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:20] player quit
[02:38:20] ddds quit
[02:38:20] ddd2 quit
[02:38:21] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:21] player3 quit
[02:38:21] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:21] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:21] cccccccccc6 quit
[02:38:21] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:21] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:21] player4 quit
[02:38:21] ddd3 quit
[02:38:21] ddds4 quit
[02:38:21] dddsd quit
[02:38:21] player1 quit
[02:38:21] ddds5 quit
[02:38:21] ddd4 quit
[02:38:21] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:21] ddds6 quit
[02:38:21] player5 quit
[02:38:21] ddd5 quit
[02:38:22] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:22] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:22] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:22] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:22] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:22] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:22] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:22] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:22] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:22] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:22] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:22] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:23] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:23] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:23] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:23] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:23] ddds3 quit
[02:38:23] ddd quit
[02:38:23] player2 quit
[02:38:23] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:23] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:23] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:23] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:23] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:23] player quit
[02:38:23] ddd1 quit
[02:38:24] ddds quit
[02:38:24] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:24] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:24] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:24] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:24] dddsd quit
[02:38:24] ddd2 quit
[02:38:24] player1 quit
[02:38:24] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:24] ddds2 quit
[02:38:25] ddd3 quit
[02:38:25] player3 quit
[02:38:25] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:25] ddds4 quit
[02:38:25] ddd4 quit
[02:38:25] player4 quit
[02:38:25] aaaaaaa6 quit
[02:38:25] dddddddddd6 quit
[02:38:25] bbbbbbbb6 quit
[02:38:25] cccccccccc6 quit
[02:38:25] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:25] ddd5 quit
[02:38:25] ddds5 quit
[02:38:25] player5 quit
[02:38:25] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:25] ddds3 quit
[02:38:25] player2 quit
[02:38:26] ddd quit
[02:38:26] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:26] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:26] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:26] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:26] ddds6 quit
[02:38:26] player quit
[02:38:26] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:26] ddd6 quit
[02:38:26] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:26] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:27] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:27] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:27] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:27] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:27] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:27] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:27] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:27] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:27] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:27] ddds quit
[02:38:27] player1 quit
[02:38:27] ddd1 quit
[02:38:27] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:28] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:28] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:28] dddsd quit
[02:38:28] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:28] ddd2 quit
[02:38:28] ddds1 quit
[02:38:28] player3 quit
[02:38:28] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:28] ddds2 quit
[02:38:28] player2 quit
[02:38:28] ddd quit
[02:38:28] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:28] ddds3 quit
[02:38:28] ddd3 quit
[02:38:28] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:28] player4 quit
[02:38:28] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:28] ddds4 quit
[02:38:29] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:29] player5 quit
[02:38:29] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:29] ddd4 quit
[02:38:29] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:29] ddds5 quit
[02:38:29] player quit
[02:38:29] ddd5 quit
[02:38:29] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:29] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:29] ddds6 quit
[02:38:29] player6 quit
[02:38:29] ddd6 quit
[02:38:30] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:30] player7 quit
[02:38:30] ddds7 quit
[02:38:30] ddd7 quit
[02:38:30] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:30] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:31] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:31] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:31] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:31] dddsd7 quit
[02:38:31] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:31] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:31] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:31] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:31] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:31] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:31] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:31] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:31] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:31] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:31] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:31] player1 quit
[02:38:31] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:31] ddds quit
[02:38:31] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:31] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:31] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:32] dddsd quit
[02:38:32] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:32] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:32] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:32] ddds1 quit
[02:38:32] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:32] player quit
[02:38:32] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:32] ddd1 quit
[02:38:32] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:32] player2 quit
[02:38:32] ddds2 quit
[02:38:32] ddd2 quit
[02:38:32] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:33] player3 quit
[02:38:33] ddd quit
[02:38:33] ddds3 quit
[02:38:33] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:33] ddds4 quit
[02:38:33] player4 quit
[02:38:33] ddd3 quit
[02:38:33] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:33] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:33] ddds5 quit
[02:38:33] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:33] player5 quit
[02:38:33] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:33] ddd4 quit
[02:38:34] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:34] ddds6 quit
[02:38:34] player6 quit
[02:38:34] ddd5 quit
[02:38:34] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:34] player1 quit
[02:38:34] ddds quit
[02:38:34] ddd6 quit
[02:38:35] player quit
[02:38:35] player2 quit
[02:38:35] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:35] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:35] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:35] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:35] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:35] ddd quit
[02:38:35] player3 quit
[02:38:35] ddds2 quit
[02:38:35] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:35] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:35] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:35] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:36] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:36] ddd2 quit
[02:38:36] ddds3 quit
[02:38:36] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:36] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:36] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:36] player4 quit
[02:38:36] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:36] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:36] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:36] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:36] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:36] player5 quit
[02:38:36] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:36] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:36] ddd3 quit
[02:38:36] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:36] ddds4 quit
[02:38:36] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:36] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:36] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:36] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:36] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:37] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:37] ddds5 quit
[02:38:37] ddd4 quit
[02:38:37] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:37] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:37] ddd1 quit
[02:38:37] dddsd quit
[02:38:37] ddds quit
[02:38:37] player quit
[02:38:37] ddd5 quit
[02:38:37] player1 quit
[02:38:37] ddds1 quit
[02:38:38] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:38] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:38] ddd quit
[02:38:38] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:38] ddds2 quit
[02:38:38] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:38:38] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:38] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:38] player2 quit
[02:38:38] ddds3 quit
[02:38:38] ddd2 quit
[02:38:38] player3 quit
[02:38:38] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:38] ddds4 quit
[02:38:38] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:38] ddd3 quit
[02:38:39] player4 quit
[02:38:39] ddds6 quit
[02:38:39] ddd6 quit
[02:38:39] player5 quit
[02:38:39] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:40] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:40] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:40] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:40] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:40] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:40] player6 quit
[02:38:40] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:40] ddd4 quit
[02:38:40] ddds5 quit
[02:38:40] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:40] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:40] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:40] player quit
[02:38:40] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:40] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:40] player1 quit
[02:38:40] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:40] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:40] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:40] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:40] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:40] player2 quit
[02:38:40] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:41] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:41] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:41] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:41] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:41] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:41] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:41] player4 quit
[02:38:41] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:41] player7 quit
[02:38:41] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:42] ddds1 quit
[02:38:42] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:42] ddd1 quit
[02:38:42] player5 quit
[02:38:42] ddd2 quit
[02:38:42] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:42] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:42] ddds2 quit
[02:38:42] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:42] player8 quit
[02:38:42] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:38:42] ddd quit
[02:38:42] ddds quit
[02:38:42] dddsd quit
[02:38:43] player quit
[02:38:43] ddd3 quit
[02:38:43] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:43] ddds3 quit
[02:38:43] player1 quit
[02:38:43] ddd4 quit
[02:38:43] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:44] ddds4 quit
[02:38:44] player2 quit
[02:38:44] ddds5 quit
[02:38:44] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:44] ddd5 quit
[02:38:44] player3 quit
[02:38:44] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:44] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:44] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:44] ddds1 quit
[02:38:44] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:44] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:44] ddd1 quit
[02:38:44] player4 quit
[02:38:44] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:45] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:45] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:45] player5 quit
[02:38:45] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:45] ddds2 quit
[02:38:45] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:45] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:45] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:45] ddd2 quit
[02:38:45] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:45] player quit
[02:38:45] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:45] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:45] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:45] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:45] ddds quit
[02:38:45] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:45] ddd quit
[02:38:45] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:45] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:45] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:45] dddsd quit
[02:38:45] player6 quit
[02:38:45] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:45] ddds3 quit
[02:38:46] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:46] ddd3 quit
[02:38:46] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:46] player1 quit
[02:38:46] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:46] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:46] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:46] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:46] ddds6 quit
[02:38:46] ddd4 quit
[02:38:46] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:46] player2 quit
[02:38:47] ddds4 quit
[02:38:47] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:47] ddd5 quit
[02:38:47] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:38:47] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:47] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:47] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:47] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:47] player3 quit
[02:38:47] ddds1 quit
[02:38:47] ffffffff quit
[02:38:47] ddd1 quit
[02:38:48] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:48] player quit
[02:38:48] ddds quit
[02:38:48] ddd quit
[02:38:48] dddsd quit
[02:38:48] player1 quit
[02:38:48] ddds2 quit
[02:38:48] ddd2 quit
[02:38:48] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:48] player4 quit
[02:38:48] ddds3 quit
[02:38:48] ddd3 quit
[02:38:49] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:49] player5 quit
[02:38:49] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:49] ddds5 quit
[02:38:49] ddd4 quit
[02:38:49] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:49] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:49] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:49] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:49] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:49] ddds4 quit
[02:38:49] player2 quit
[02:38:49] ddd6 quit
[02:38:49] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:49] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:49] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:49] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:49] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:49] player6 quit
[02:38:49] ffffffff3 quit
[02:38:49] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:49] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:49] ddds6 quit
[02:38:49] ddd5 quit
[02:38:49] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:49] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:50] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:50] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:50] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:50] ffffffff4 quit
[02:38:50] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:50] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:50] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:50] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:50] ffffffff quit
[02:38:50] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:50] ddds1 quit
[02:38:50] player3 quit
[02:38:50] ddd1 quit
[02:38:50] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:50] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:50] dddsd7 quit
[02:38:50] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:50] ffffffff1 quit
[02:38:50] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:50] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:51] ddds quit
[02:38:51] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:51] ddd quit
[02:38:51] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:51] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:38:51] dddsd quit
[02:38:51] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:38:51] ffffffff5 quit
[02:38:52] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:38:52] ddds2 quit
[02:38:52] player1 quit
[02:38:52] ddd2 quit
[02:38:52] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:52] ddds3 quit
[02:38:52] player2 quit
[02:38:52] ddd3 quit
[02:38:52] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:52] ddds1 quit
[02:38:53] player quit
[02:38:53] ddd1 quit
[02:38:53] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:53] ddds4 quit
[02:38:53] player3 quit
[02:38:53] ddd4 quit
[02:38:53] ddds5 quit
[02:38:53] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:53] player4 quit
[02:38:53] ddd5 quit
[02:38:53] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:53] ddds quit
[02:38:53] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:53] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:53] player5 quit
[02:38:53] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:53] ffffffff quit
[02:38:53] ddd6 quit
[02:38:53] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:53] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:54] dddsd6 quit
[02:38:54] ddds6 quit
[02:38:54] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:54] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:54] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:54] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:54] ffffffff1 quit
[02:38:54] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:54] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:54] ddd quit
[02:38:54] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:54] player6 quit
[02:38:54] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:54] ffffffff2 quit
[02:38:54] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:54] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:54] dddsd quit
[02:38:54] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:54] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:54] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:54] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:54] ddds7 quit
[02:38:54] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:55] ffffffff3 quit
[02:38:55] player1 quit
[02:38:55] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:38:55] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:38:55] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:38:55] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:38:55] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:38:55] ffffffff4 quit
[02:38:55] player quit
[02:38:56] ddd1 quit
[02:38:56] ddds quit
[02:38:56] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:56] player2 quit
[02:38:56] ddd3 quit
[02:38:56] ddds1 quit
[02:38:56] dddsd3 quit
[02:38:56] player3 quit
[02:38:56] ddd4 quit
[02:38:56] dddsd4 quit
[02:38:56] ddds3 quit
[02:38:56] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:38:56] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:38:56] player4 quit
[02:38:56] ddd quit
[02:38:56] dddsd5 quit
[02:38:56] ddds4 quit
[02:38:57] player5 quit
[02:38:57] ddd2 quit
[02:38:57] dddsd quit
[02:38:57] ddds5 quit
[02:38:58] player6 quit
[02:38:58] dddsd2 quit
[02:38:58] ddd5 quit
[02:38:58] ddds2 quit
[02:38:58] gggggggggg quit
[02:38:58] aaaaaaa quit
[02:38:58] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:38:58] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:38:58] ffffffff1 quit
[02:38:58] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:38:58] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:38:58] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:38:58] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:38:58] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:38:58] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:38:59] ffffffff2 quit
[02:38:59] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:38:59] ddd1 quit
[02:38:59] ddds quit
[02:38:59] player quit
[02:38:59] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:38:59] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:38:59] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:38:59] ffffffff quit
[02:38:59] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:38:59] dddddddddd quit
[02:38:59] eeeeeeee quit
[02:38:59] cccccccccc quit
[02:38:59] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:38:59] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:38:59] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:38:59] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:38:59] ffffffff3 quit
[02:38:59] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:38:59] ddd quit
[02:38:59] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:38:59] ddds1 quit
[02:38:59] dddsd1 quit
[02:38:59] player1 quit
[02:38:59] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:00] ddd2 quit
[02:39:00] player2 quit
[02:39:00] ddds3 quit
[02:39:00] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:00] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:00] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:00] dddsd quit
[02:39:00] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:00] player3 quit
[02:39:00] ddd3 quit
[02:39:00] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:00] ddds4 quit
[02:39:00] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:00] player4 quit
[02:39:00] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:00] ddd4 quit
[02:39:00] ddds2 quit
[02:39:00] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:00] player5 quit
[02:39:00] ddd5 quit
[02:39:00] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:00] ddds5 quit
[02:39:01] player6 quit
[02:39:01] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:01] ddds6 quit
[02:39:01] ddd6 quit
[02:39:01] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:39:01] player7 quit
[02:39:01] ddd7 quit
[02:39:01] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:01] ddds7 quit
[02:39:02] player quit
[02:39:02] dddsd7 quit
[02:39:02] ddd quit
[02:39:02] ddds quit
[02:39:03] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:03] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:03] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:03] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:03] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:03] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:03] player1 quit
[02:39:03] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:03] ddd1 quit
[02:39:03] dddsd quit
[02:39:03] ddds1 quit
[02:39:03] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:03] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:03] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:03] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:03] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:03] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:03] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:04] player2 quit
[02:39:04] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:04] ffffffff quit
[02:39:04] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:04] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:04] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:04] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:04] ddd2 quit
[02:39:04] ddds2 quit
[02:39:04] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:04] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:04] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:04] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:04] ddds3 quit
[02:39:04] ddd3 quit
[02:39:04] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:04] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:04] player4 quit
[02:39:04] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:04] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:04] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:04] ddd4 quit
[02:39:04] ddds4 quit
[02:39:05] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:05] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:05] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:05] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:05] ddd quit
[02:39:05] ddds5 quit
[02:39:05] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:05] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:05] player quit
[02:39:05] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:05] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:05] player5 quit
[02:39:05] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:06] player1 quit
[02:39:06] dddsd quit
[02:39:06] ddd1 quit
[02:39:06] ddds1 quit
[02:39:06] player2 quit
[02:39:06] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:06] ddds2 quit
[02:39:06] ddd2 quit
[02:39:07] player3 quit
[02:39:07] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:07] ddds3 quit
[02:39:07] ddd3 quit
[02:39:07] player4 quit
[02:39:07] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:07] ddds4 quit
[02:39:07] ddd4 quit
[02:39:08] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:08] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:08] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:08] ddd quit
[02:39:08] player quit
[02:39:08] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:08] ddds quit
[02:39:08] gsqrheh quit
[02:39:08] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:08] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:08] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:08] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:08] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:08] ddd5 quit
[02:39:08] player1 quit
[02:39:08] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:08] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:08] ffffffff quit
[02:39:08] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:08] ddds5 quit
[02:39:08] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:08] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:09] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:09] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:09] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:09] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:09] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:09] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:09] ddd1 quit
[02:39:09] dddsd quit
[02:39:09] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:09] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:09] ddds1 quit
[02:39:09] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:09] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:09] player2 quit
[02:39:09] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:09] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:09] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:09] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:09] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:09] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:09] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:09] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:09] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:09] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:09] ddds2 quit
[02:39:09] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:09] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:09] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:09] ddd2 quit
[02:39:10] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:10] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:10] ddds3 quit
[02:39:10] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:10] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:10] ddd3 quit
[02:39:10] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:10] ddds4 quit
[02:39:10] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:10] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:10] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:39:10] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:39:10] ddd4 quit
[02:39:10] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:10] player3 quit
[02:39:10] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:10] ddds6 quit
[02:39:10] ddd quit
[02:39:10] player quit
[02:39:10] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:10] ddds quit
[02:39:11] ddd6 quit
[02:39:11] player1 quit
[02:39:11] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:39:11] ddd5 quit
[02:39:11] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:11] ddds5 quit
[02:39:11] player4 quit
[02:39:11] dddsd quit
[02:39:11] ddds1 quit
[02:39:11] ddd1 quit
[02:39:11] player2 quit
[02:39:12] Ephez quit
[02:39:12] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:12] ddds2 quit
[02:39:12] ddd2 quit
[02:39:12] player5 quit
[02:39:13] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:13] ddds3 quit
[02:39:13] ddd3 quit
[02:39:13] player6 quit
[02:39:13] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:13] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:14] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:14] ddds quit
[02:39:14] ddd quit
[02:39:14] player quit
[02:39:14] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:14] ddd4 quit
[02:39:14] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:14] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:14] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:14] ddds4 quit
[02:39:14] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:14] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:14] player1 quit
[02:39:14] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:14] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:14] ffffffff quit
[02:39:14] ddd1 quit
[02:39:14] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:14] dddsd quit
[02:39:14] player2 quit
[02:39:14] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:14] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:14] ddds1 quit
[02:39:14] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:14] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:14] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:14] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:14] ddds5 quit
[02:39:14] player3 quit
[02:39:14] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:14] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:14] ddd5 quit
[02:39:14] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:14] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:14] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:14] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:14] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:15] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:15] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:15] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:15] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:15] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:15] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:15] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:15] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:15] ddd2 quit
[02:39:15] ddds2 quit
[02:39:15] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:15] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:15] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:15] ddd6 quit
[02:39:15] ddds6 quit
[02:39:15] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:15] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:15] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:15] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:15] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:15] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:39:16] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:16] player4 quit
[02:39:16] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:16] ddds3 quit
[02:39:16] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:16] ddd3 quit
[02:39:16] player quit
[02:39:16] ddd quit
[02:39:16] ddds quit
[02:39:16] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:16] player1 quit
[02:39:17] ddds1 quit
[02:39:17] ddd1 quit
[02:39:17] dddsd quit
[02:39:17] player2 quit
[02:39:17] ddds4 quit
[02:39:17] ddd4 quit
[02:39:17] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:17] player3 quit
[02:39:17] ddds2 quit
[02:39:17] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:17] player5 quit
[02:39:18] ddds5 quit
[02:39:18] ddd5 quit
[02:39:18] player6 quit
[02:39:18] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:18] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:18] player4 quit
[02:39:18] ddd6 quit
[02:39:18] ddds6 quit
[02:39:18] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:18] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:18] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:18] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:18] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:19] player quit
[02:39:19] ddd3 quit
[02:39:19] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:19] ddds3 quit
[02:39:19] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:19] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:19] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:19] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:19] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:19] ffffffff quit
[02:39:19] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:19] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:19] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:19] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:19] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:19] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:19] dddsd quit
[02:39:19] ddds quit
[02:39:19] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:19] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:19] player1 quit
[02:39:19] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:20] ddd quit
[02:39:20] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:20] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:20] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:20] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:20] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:20] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:20] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:20] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:20] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:20] player2 quit
[02:39:20] ddd1 quit
[02:39:20] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:20] ddds1 quit
[02:39:20] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:20] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:20] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:20] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:20] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:20] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:20] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:20] ddd2 quit
[02:39:20] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:20] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:20] ddds2 quit
[02:39:20] player3 quit
[02:39:21] player4 quit
[02:39:21] ddd4 quit
[02:39:21] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:21] ddds4 quit
[02:39:21] player quit
[02:39:21] ddds5 quit
[02:39:21] ddd3 quit
[02:39:21] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:21] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:39:21] player5 quit
[02:39:21] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:21] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:21] ddd5 quit
[02:39:21] ddds3 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:25] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:25] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:39:25] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:39:25] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:25] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:25] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:39:25] player6 quit
[02:39:25] ddds6 quit
[02:39:25] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:25] ddd6 quit
[02:39:25] player7 quit
[02:39:25] dddsd quit
[02:39:25] ddds quit
[02:39:25] ddd quit
[02:39:25] player1 quit
[02:39:25] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:25] ddds1 quit
[02:39:25] ddd1 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:25] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:25] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:25] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:25] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:25] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:25] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:25] player2 quit
[02:39:25] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:25] ddds2 quit
[02:39:25] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:25] ddd2 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:25] player quit
[02:39:25] ffffffff quit
[02:39:25] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:25] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:25] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:25] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:25] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:25] ddd3 quit
[02:39:25] ddds3 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:25] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:25] player3 quit
[02:39:25] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:25] dddsd quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:25] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:25] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:25] ddd quit
[02:39:25] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:25] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:25] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:25] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:25] ddds quit
[02:39:25] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:25] player4 quit
[02:39:25] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:25] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:26] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:26] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:26] ddds4 quit
[02:39:26] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:26] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:26] ddd4 quit
[02:39:26] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:26] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:26] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:26] player5 quit
[02:39:26] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:26] ddds5 quit
[02:39:26] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:26] ddd5 quit
[02:39:26] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:39:26] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:26] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:26] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:26] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:26] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:39:26] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:26] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:26] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:26] ddds1 quit
[02:39:26] ddd6 quit
[02:39:26] player6 quit
[02:39:26] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:39:26] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:39:26] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:39:26] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:27] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:39:27] hhhhhhhhhh11 quit
[02:39:27] ddd1 quit
[02:39:27] ddds6 quit
[02:39:27] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:39:27] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:27] player2 quit
[02:39:28] dddsd quit
[02:39:28] ddds2 quit
[02:39:28] ddd quit
[02:39:28] player quit
[02:39:28] ddd2 quit
[02:39:28] ddds quit
[02:39:28] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:29] player1 quit
[02:39:29] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:29] ddds1 quit
[02:39:29] ddd3 quit
[02:39:29] player3 quit
[02:39:29] ddds3 quit
[02:39:29] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:29] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:29] ddd4 quit
[02:39:29] player4 quit
[02:39:29] ddds4 quit
[02:39:29] ddd1 quit
[02:39:29] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:29] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:29] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:29] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:29] player5 quit
[02:39:29] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:29] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:29] ddds5 quit
[02:39:29] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:30] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:30] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:30] ddd5 quit
[02:39:30] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:30] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:30] player2 quit
[02:39:30] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:30] ffffffff quit
[02:39:30] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:30] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:30] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:30] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:30] ddds6 quit
[02:39:30] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:30] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:30] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:30] ddd6 quit
[02:39:30] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:30] player6 quit
[02:39:30] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:30] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:31] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:31] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:31] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:31] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:31] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:31] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:31] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:31] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:31] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:31] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:31] dddsd quit
[02:39:31] ddd quit
[02:39:31] player quit
[02:39:31] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:31] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:32] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:39:32] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:32] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:39:32] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:32] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:32] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:39:32] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:32] ddds quit
[02:39:32] ddd2 quit
[02:39:32] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:32] player1 quit
[02:39:32] ddds1 quit
[02:39:32] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:32] player2 quit
[02:39:32] ddd1 quit
[02:39:33] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:33] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:33] ddds2 quit
[02:39:33] ddd3 quit
[02:39:33] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:39:33] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:33] player3 quit
[02:39:33] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:33] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:39:33] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:39:33] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:33] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:33] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:33] ddds4 quit
[02:39:33] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:33] ddd4 quit
[02:39:33] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:33] ddd5 quit
[02:39:33] ddds5 quit
[02:39:34] dddsd quit
[02:39:34] ddd quit
[02:39:34] ddds6 quit
[02:39:34] player quit
[02:39:34] ddds7 quit
[02:39:34] ddd6 quit
[02:39:34] dddsd7 quit
[02:39:34] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:34] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:34] ffffffff quit
[02:39:34] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:34] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:34] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:35] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:35] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:35] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:35] player4 quit
[02:39:35] ddds quit
[02:39:35] ddd2 quit
[02:39:35] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:35] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:35] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:35] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:35] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:35] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:35] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:35] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:35] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:35] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:35] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:35] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:35] player1 quit
[02:39:35] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:35] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:35] ddd1 quit
[02:39:35] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:35] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:36] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:36] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:36] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:36] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:36] player2 quit
[02:39:36] ddd3 quit
[02:39:36] ddds2 quit
[02:39:36] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:36] player3 quit
[02:39:36] ddd quit
[02:39:36] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:36] ddds3 quit
[02:39:36] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:36] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:36] ddd4 quit
[02:39:36] ddds4 quit
[02:39:36] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:37] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:39:37] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:37] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:39:37] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:37] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:37] ddd5 quit
[02:39:37] ddds5 quit
[02:39:37] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:39:37] player5 quit
[02:39:37] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:37] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:39:37] ffffffff6 quit
[02:39:37] ddd6 quit
[02:39:37] player6 quit
[02:39:37] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:37] ddds6 quit
[02:39:38] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:38] player4 quit
[02:39:38] ddd2 quit
[02:39:38] ddds quit
[02:39:38] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:38] player1 quit
[02:39:38] ddd1 quit
[02:39:38] ddds1 quit
[02:39:39] dddsd quit
[02:39:39] player2 quit
[02:39:39] ddd quit
[02:39:39] ddds2 quit
[02:39:39] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:40] player quit
[02:39:40] ddd3 quit
[02:39:40] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:40] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:40] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:40] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:40] ddds3 quit
[02:39:40] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:40] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:40] player3 quit
[02:39:40] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:40] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:40] player4 quit
[02:39:40] player5 quit
[02:39:40] player6 quit
[02:39:40] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:40] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:40] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:41] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:41] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:41] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:41] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:41] player1 quit
[02:39:41] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:41] ffffffff quit
[02:39:41] player7 quit
[02:39:41] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:41] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:41] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:41] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:41] player8 quit
[02:39:41] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:41] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:41] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:41] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:41] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:41] player9 quit
[02:39:41] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:41] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:41] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:41] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:41] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:41] player2 quit
[02:39:42] dddsd quit
[02:39:42] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:42] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:42] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:42] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:42] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:42] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:42] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:39:42] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:42] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:42] player10 quit
[02:39:42] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:42] ddd quit
[02:39:42] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:39:42] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:39:42] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:42] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:39:42] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:39:42] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:39:42] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:42] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:39:43] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:39:43] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:43] ddd1 quit
[02:39:44] player3 quit
[02:39:44] ddd2 quit
[02:39:44] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:44] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:44] ddd3 quit
[02:39:44] player1 quit
[02:39:44] player2 quit
[02:39:44] dddsd quit
[02:39:44] ddd4 quit
[02:39:44] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:44] ddd5 quit
[02:39:44] player4 quit
[02:39:44] ddd quit
[02:39:45] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:45] player5 quit
[02:39:45] ddd6 quit
[02:39:45] player quit
[02:39:45] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:45] ddd1 quit
[02:39:45] player6 quit
[02:39:45] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:46] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:46] ddd7 quit
[02:39:46] dddsd7 quit
[02:39:46] player7 quit
[02:39:46] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:46] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:46] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:46] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:46] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:46] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:46] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:46] player1 quit
[02:39:46] ffffffff quit
[02:39:47] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:47] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:47] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:47] player2 quit
[02:39:47] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:47] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:47] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:47] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:47] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:47] dddsd quit
[02:39:47] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:47] ddd quit
[02:39:47] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:47] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:47] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:47] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:47] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:47] player3 quit
[02:39:47] ddd3 quit
[02:39:47] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:47] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:47] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:47] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:47] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:47] player quit
[02:39:47] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:47] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:47] ddd4 quit
[02:39:48] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:48] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:48] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:48] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:48] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:48] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:48] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:48] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:48] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:48] player4 quit
[02:39:48] ddd1 quit
[02:39:48] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:48] ddd5 quit
[02:39:48] player5 quit
[02:39:48] player6 quit
[02:39:48] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:48] ddd2 quit
[02:39:48] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:49] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:49] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:49] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:49] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:49] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:49] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:39:49] ffffffff5 quit
[02:39:49] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:49] ddd6 quit
[02:39:49] dddsd7 quit
[02:39:49] ddd7 quit
[02:39:50] ddd quit
[02:39:50] dddsd quit
[02:39:50] player1 quit
[02:39:50] ddd3 quit
[02:39:50] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:50] player quit
[02:39:50] ddd1 quit
[02:39:51] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:51] player2 quit
[02:39:51] ddd2 quit
[02:39:51] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:51] player3 quit
[02:39:51] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:51] ddd4 quit
[02:39:51] player4 quit
[02:39:51] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:52] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:52] ddd5 quit
[02:39:52] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:52] player5 quit
[02:39:52] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:52] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:52] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:52] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:52] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:52] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:52] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:52] player6 quit
[02:39:52] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:52] ddd6 quit
[02:39:52] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:52] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:52] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:52] dddsd quit
[02:39:52] player1 quit
[02:39:55] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:55] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:55] ddd quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:55] ffffffff quit
[02:39:55] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:55] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:55] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:55] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:55] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:55] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:55] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:55] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:55] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:55] player quit
[02:39:55] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:55] ddd3 quit
[02:39:55] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:39:55] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:55] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:39:55] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:55] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:55] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:55] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:39:55] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:39:55] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:55] ddd1 quit
[02:39:55] player2 quit
[02:39:55] player3 quit
[02:39:55] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:39:55] ddd2 quit
[02:39:55] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:39:55] ffffffff4 quit
[02:39:55] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:39:55] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:39:55] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:39:55] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:39:55] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:39:55] ddd4 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:55] player5 quit
[02:39:55] ddd5 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:55] ddd6 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd quit
[02:39:55] ddd quit
[02:39:55] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:55] ddd3 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd7 quit
[02:39:55] ddd7 quit
[02:39:55] dddsd8 quit
[02:39:56] player quit
[02:39:56] ddd1 quit
[02:39:56] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:56] player1 quit
[02:39:56] ddd8 quit
[02:39:56] dddsd9 quit
[02:39:56] player2 quit
[02:39:56] ddd2 quit
[02:39:57] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:57] player3 quit
[02:39:57] ddd4 quit
[02:39:57] dddsd4 quit
[02:39:58] player4 quit
[02:39:58] ddd quit
[02:39:58] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:39:58] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:39:58] gggggggggg quit
[02:39:58] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:39:58] ffffffff2 quit
[02:39:58] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:39:58] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:39:58] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:39:58] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:39:58] dddsd quit
[02:39:58] player quit
[02:39:58] dddsd1 quit
[02:39:58] ddd1 quit
[02:39:58] player1 quit
[02:39:58] ddd3 quit
[02:39:58] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:39:58] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:39:58] dddddddddd quit
[02:39:58] ffffffff quit
[02:39:58] eeeeeeee quit
[02:39:58] aaaaaaa quit
[02:39:58] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:39:58] dddsd2 quit
[02:39:59] cccccccccc quit
[02:39:59] player5 quit
[02:39:59] dddsd5 quit
[02:39:59] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:39:59] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:39:59] ddd5 quit
[02:39:59] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:39:59] player2 quit
[02:39:59] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:39:59] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:39:59] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:39:59] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:39:59] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:39:59] ffffffff1 quit
[02:39:59] dddsd6 quit
[02:39:59] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:39:59] ddd2 quit
[02:39:59] player6 quit
[02:39:59] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:39:59] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:39:59] dddsd3 quit
[02:39:59] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:39:59] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:39:59] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:39:59] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:39:59] ddd6 quit
[02:39:59] ffffffff3 quit
[02:39:59] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:00] player7 quit
[02:40:00] ddd7 quit
[02:40:00] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:00] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:40:00] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:00] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:00] player3 quit
[02:40:00] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:00] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:00] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:00] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:00] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:00] ddd quit
[02:40:01] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:01] dddsd quit
[02:40:01] ddd1 quit
[02:40:02] player1 quit
[02:40:02] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:02] ddd2 quit
[02:40:02] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:02] player2 quit
[02:40:02] ddd3 quit
[02:40:02] player4 quit
[02:40:02] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:02] ddd4 quit
[02:40:02] player5 quit
[02:40:03] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:03] ddd5 quit
[02:40:03] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:03] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:03] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:03] ddd quit
[02:40:03] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:03] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:03] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:03] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:03] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:03] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:04] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:04] dddsd quit
[02:40:04] ddd6 quit
[02:40:04] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:04] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:04] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:04] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:04] ffffffff quit
[02:40:04] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:04] player quit
[02:40:04] ddd1 quit
[02:40:04] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:04] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:04] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:04] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:04] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:04] ddd2 quit
[02:40:04] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:04] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:04] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:04] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:04] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:04] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:04] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:04] ddd3 quit
[02:40:04] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:04] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:04] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:05] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:05] player2 quit
[02:40:05] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:05] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:05] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:05] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:05] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:05] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:05] player4 quit
[02:40:05] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:05] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:05] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:05] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:05] player5 quit
[02:40:05] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:05] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:05] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:05] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:05] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:05] player6 quit
[02:40:06] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:06] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:06] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:40:06] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:40:06] player3 quit
[02:40:06] ddd quit
[02:40:06] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:40:06] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:06] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:40:06] player7 quit
[02:40:06] ddd4 quit
[02:40:06] dddsd quit
[02:40:06] player quit
[02:40:06] dddsd8 quit
[02:40:06] ffffffff5 quit
[02:40:06] ddd1 quit
[02:40:07] hhhhhhhhhh11 quit
[02:40:07] player1 quit
[02:40:07] ddd2 quit
[02:40:07] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:07] player2 quit
[02:40:07] ddd3 quit
[02:40:07] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:07] player4 quit
[02:40:08] player5 quit
[02:40:08] ddd5 quit
[02:40:08] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:08] player6 quit
[02:40:08] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:08] ddd6 quit
[02:40:08] player3 quit
[02:40:08] ddd quit
[02:40:08] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:09] player7 quit
[02:40:09] ddd4 quit
[02:40:09] dddsd quit
[02:40:09] player quit
[02:40:09] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:09] ddd1 quit
[02:40:10] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:10] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:10] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:10] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:10] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:10] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:10] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:10] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:10] gsqrheh quit
[02:40:10] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:10] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:10] ddd2 quit
[02:40:10] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:10] ffffffff quit
[02:40:10] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:10] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:10] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:10] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:10] ddd3 quit
[02:40:10] player1 quit
[02:40:10] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:10] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:11] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:11] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:11] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:11] player2 quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:11] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:11] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:11] ddd quit
[02:40:11] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:11] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:11] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:11] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:11] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:11] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:11] ddd5 quit
[02:40:11] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:11] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:11] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:11] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:11] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:11] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:11] dddsd quit
[02:40:11] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:11] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:11] ddd4 quit
[02:40:11] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:11] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:11] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:11] ddd6 quit
[02:40:11] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:11] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:11] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:11] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:11] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:11] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:11] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:12] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:12] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:12] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:12] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:12] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:40:12] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:12] ddd1 quit
[02:40:12] player quit
[02:40:12] dddsd8 quit
[02:40:12] ddd8 quit
[02:40:12] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:12] iiiiiiii5 quit
[02:40:12] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:40:12] ffffffff5 quit
[02:40:12] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:40:12] hhhhhhhhhh11 quit
[02:40:12] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:40:12] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:40:12] aaaaaaa5 quit
[02:40:12] player3 quit
[02:40:13] dddsd9 quit
[02:40:13] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:13] ddd2 quit
[02:40:13] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:13] player4 quit
[02:40:13] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:13] ddd3 quit
[02:40:13] player1 quit
[02:40:14] ddd quit
[02:40:14] dddsd quit
[02:40:14] player2 quit
[02:40:14] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:14] ddd4 quit
[02:40:14] ddd1 quit
[02:40:14] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:14] player quit
[02:40:15] ddd5 quit
[02:40:15] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:15] ddd6 quit
[02:40:15] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:15] ddd2 quit
[02:40:15] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:15] ddd7 quit
[02:40:15] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:15] ddd3 quit
[02:40:16] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:16] ddd8 quit
[02:40:16] player1 quit
[02:40:16] dddsd8 quit
[02:40:16] player3 quit
[02:40:16] ddd quit
[02:40:16] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:16] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:16] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:17] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:17] dddsd quit
[02:40:17] ddd4 quit
[02:40:17] player2 quit
[02:40:17] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:17] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:17] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:17] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:17] player quit
[02:40:17] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:17] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:17] ddd1 quit
[02:40:17] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:17] ffffffff quit
[02:40:17] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:17] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:17] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:17] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:17] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:17] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:18] ddd5 quit
[02:40:18] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:18] player4 quit
[02:40:18] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:18] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:18] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:18] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:18] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:18] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:18] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:18] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:18] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:18] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:18] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:18] player5 quit
[02:40:18] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:18] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:18] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:18] ddd2 quit
[02:40:18] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:18] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:18] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:18] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:18] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:18] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:18] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:18] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:18] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:18] ddd3 quit
[02:40:18] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:19] player3 quit
[02:40:19] ddd quit
[02:40:19] player2 quit
[02:40:19] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:19] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:19] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:19] jjjjjjjjjjjjj4 quit
[02:40:19] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:19] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:19] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:19] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:19] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:19] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:19] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:19] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:40:19] dddsd quit
[02:40:19] player6 quit
[02:40:19] ddd4 quit
[02:40:19] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:20] ddd6 quit
[02:40:20] player7 quit
[02:40:20] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:20] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:20] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:20] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:20] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:20] bbbbbbbb5 quit
[02:40:20] dddddddddd5 quit
[02:40:20] hhhhhhhhhh10 quit
[02:40:20] ffffffff5 quit
[02:40:20] jjjjjjjjjjjjj5 quit
[02:40:20] eeeeeeee5 quit
[02:40:20] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:20] ddd1 quit
[02:40:20] player quit
[02:40:20] ddd5 quit
[02:40:21] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:21] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:21] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:21] player1 quit
[02:40:21] ddd2 quit
[02:40:21] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:22] ddd quit
[02:40:22] player3 quit
[02:40:22] dddsd quit
[02:40:22] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:22] player5 quit
[02:40:22] ddd3 quit
[02:40:22] player6 quit
[02:40:22] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:22] ddd4 quit
[02:40:23] player quit
[02:40:23] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:23] ddd1 quit
[02:40:23] player4 quit
[02:40:23] ddd5 quit
[02:40:23] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:23] player7 quit
[02:40:23] ddd6 quit
[02:40:23] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:24] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:24] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:24] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:24] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:24] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:24] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:24] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:24] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:24] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:24] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:24] ffffffff quit
[02:40:24] player1 quit
[02:40:24] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:24] ddd2 quit
[02:40:24] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:24] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:24] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:24] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:40:25] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:25] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:25] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:25] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:25] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:25] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:25] ddd quit
[02:40:25] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:25] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:25] dddsd quit
[02:40:25] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:25] player2 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:25] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:25] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:25] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:25] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:25] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:25] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:25] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:25] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:25] ddd1 quit
[02:40:25] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:25] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:25] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:25] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:40:25] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:25] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:25] ddd3 quit
[02:40:26] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:26] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:26] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:40:26] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:26] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:26] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:26] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:26] ddd4 quit
[02:40:26] player4 quit
[02:40:26] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:26] ddd5 quit
[02:40:26] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:26] player5 quit
[02:40:26] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:26] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:26] ddd6 quit
[02:40:26] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:26] jjjjjjjjjjjjj4 quit
[02:40:26] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:26] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:26] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:40:26] kkkkkkkkkkkk4 quit
[02:40:26] gggggggggg5 quit
[02:40:26] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:26] iiiiiiii5 quit
[02:40:26] player6 quit
[02:40:26] cccccccccc5 quit
[02:40:26] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:27] ddd7 quit
[02:40:27] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:27] player1 quit
[02:40:27] ddd2 quit
[02:40:27] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:27] player7 quit
[02:40:27] ddd quit
[02:40:27] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:27] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:27] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:27] dddsd quit
[02:40:27] player quit
[02:40:28] ddd1 quit
[02:40:28] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:28] player2 quit
[02:40:28] ddd3 quit
[02:40:28] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:29] player3 quit
[02:40:29] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:29] ddd4 quit
[02:40:29] player4 quit
[02:40:29] ddd2 quit
[02:40:29] player1 quit
[02:40:29] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:29] ddd5 quit
[02:40:29] player5 quit
[02:40:29] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:30] ddd quit
[02:40:30] player6 quit
[02:40:30] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:30] ddd6 quit
[02:40:30] player quit
[02:40:30] dddsd quit
[02:40:30] ddd7 quit
[02:40:30] player7 quit
[02:40:30] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:30] ddd8 quit
[02:40:31] player8 quit
[02:40:31] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:31] ddd1 quit
[02:40:32] player2 quit
[02:40:32] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:32] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:32] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:32] ddd2 quit
[02:40:32] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:32] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:32] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:32] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:32] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:32] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:32] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:32] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:32] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:32] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:32] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:32] player1 quit
[02:40:33] ddd quit
[02:40:33] player quit
[02:40:33] dddsd quit
[02:40:33] ddd3 quit
[02:40:33] player3 quit
[02:40:33] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:33] ddd4 quit
[02:40:33] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:33] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:33] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:33] ffffffff quit
[02:40:33] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:33] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:33] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:33] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:40:33] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:33] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:33] player4 quit
[02:40:33] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:33] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:33] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:33] ddd5 quit
[02:40:33] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:33] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:33] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:33] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:33] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:33] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:33] player5 quit
[02:40:34] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:34] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:34] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:34] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:34] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:34] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:34] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:34] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:40:34] ddd6 quit
[02:40:34] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:34] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:40:34] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:34] player6 quit
[02:40:34] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:34] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:40:34] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:34] ddd1 quit
[02:40:34] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:34] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:34] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:34] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:34] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:34] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:34] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:34] ddd7 quit
[02:40:34] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:34] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:35] jjjjjjjjjjjjj4 quit
[02:40:35] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:35] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:35] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:35] kkkkkkkkkkkk4 quit
[02:40:35] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:35] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:35] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:35] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:35] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:35] ddd2 quit
[02:40:35] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:35] ddd quit
[02:40:35] player quit
[02:40:35] dddsd quit
[02:40:36] ddd3 quit
[02:40:36] player1 quit
[02:40:36] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:36] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:36] ddd4 quit
[02:40:36] player2 quit
[02:40:36] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:36] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:36] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:36] ddd5 quit
[02:40:36] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:36] player3 quit
[02:40:36] player4 quit
[02:40:36] ddd1 quit
[02:40:37] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:37] player5 quit
[02:40:37] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:37] ddd6 quit
[02:40:37] player6 quit
[02:40:37] dddsd7 quit
[02:40:38] ddd7 quit
[02:40:38] player7 quit
[02:40:38] dddsd quit
[02:40:38] ddd quit
[02:40:39] player quit
[02:40:39] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:39] ddd2 quit
[02:40:39] player1 quit
[02:40:39] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:39] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:39] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:39] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:39] ddd1 quit
[02:40:39] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:39] player2 quit
[02:40:39] ddd3 quit
[02:40:39] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:40] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:40] ddd4 quit
[02:40:40] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:40] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:40] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:40:40] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:40] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:40] ddd5 quit
[02:40:40] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:40] ffffffff quit
[02:40:40] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:40] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:40] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:40] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:40] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:40] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:40] player3 quit
[02:40:40] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:40] player4 quit
[02:40:41] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:41] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:41] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:41] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:41] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:41] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:41] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:41] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:41] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:41] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:41] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:41] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:41] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:41] player5 quit
[02:40:41] player quit
[02:40:41] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:41] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:41] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:41] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:41] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:41] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:40:41] player1 quit
[02:40:41] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:41] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:41] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:41] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:41] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:41] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:41] player6 quit
[02:40:41] ddd quit
[02:40:42] dddsd quit
[02:40:42] player2 quit
[02:40:42] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:42] ddd1 quit
[02:40:42] player7 quit
[02:40:42] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:42] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:42] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:42] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:42] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:42] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:42] kkkkkkkkkkkk4 quit
[02:40:42] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:40:42] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:42] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:42] ddd2 quit
[02:40:42] player8 quit
[02:40:42] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:43] ddd3 quit
[02:40:43] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:43] player9 quit
[02:40:43] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:43] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:43] player3 quit
[02:40:43] ddd4 quit
[02:40:43] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:44] player quit
[02:40:44] ddd5 quit
[02:40:44] dddsd5 quit
[02:40:44] dddsd6 quit
[02:40:44] ddd quit
[02:40:44] player1 quit
[02:40:45] ddd1 quit
[02:40:45] dddsd quit
[02:40:45] player2 quit
[02:40:45] ddd2 quit
[02:40:45] dddsd1 quit
[02:40:45] player4 quit
[02:40:45] ddd3 quit
[02:40:45] player5 quit
[02:40:45] dddsd2 quit
[02:40:45] ddd6 quit
[02:40:45] player6 quit
[02:40:45] dddsd3 quit
[02:40:45] ddd4 quit
[02:40:46] dddsd4 quit
[02:40:46] player3 quit
[02:40:46] ddd7 quit
[02:40:46] player quit
[02:40:47] ddd5 quit
[02:40:47] player1 quit
[02:40:47] ddd quit
[02:40:47] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:47] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:47] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:47] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:47] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:47] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:47] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:47] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:47] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:47] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:47] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:47] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:48] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:48] ffffffff quit
[02:40:48] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:48] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:40:48] player4 quit
[02:40:48] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:48] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:48] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:48] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:48] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:48] player3 quit
[02:40:48] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:48] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:48] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:48] player5 quit
[02:40:48] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:48] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:48] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:48] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:48] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:48] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:40:48] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:48] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:48] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:48] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:48] player6 quit
[02:40:49] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:49] player7 quit
[02:40:49] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:49] player quit
[02:40:49] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:49] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:49] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:40:49] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:49] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:49] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:49] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:49] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:40:49] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:40:49] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:49] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:49] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:49] player9 quit
[02:40:49] player8 quit
[02:40:50] player1 quit
[02:40:50] player2 quit
[02:40:50] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:40:50] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:40:50] ffffffff4 quit
[02:40:50] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:40:50] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:40:50] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:40:50] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:40:50] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:40:50] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:40:50] jjjjjjjjjjjjj4 quit
[02:40:50] hhhhhhhhhh9 quit
[02:40:50] kkkkkkkkkkkk4 quit
[02:40:50] player10 quit
[02:40:53] dddddddddd quit
[02:40:53] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:40:53] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:53] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:53] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:40:53] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:40:53] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:40:53] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:40:53] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:53] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:53] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:53] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:40:54] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:40:54] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:54] eeeeeeee quit
[02:40:54] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:40:54] gggggggggg quit
[02:40:54] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:54] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:40:54] cccccccccc quit
[02:40:54] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:54] ffffffff quit
[02:40:54] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:40:54] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:40:54] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:55] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:40:55] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:40:55] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:40:55] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:40:55] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:40:55] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:55] iiiiiiii quit
[02:40:55] ffffffff1 quit
[02:40:55] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:55] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:40:56] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:40:56] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:40:56] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:40:56] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:40:56] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:40:56] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:40:56] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:40:56] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:40:56] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:40:56] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:40:56] ffffffff3 quit
[02:40:59] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:40:59] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:40:59] aaaaaaa quit
[02:40:59] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:40:59] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:40:59] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:40:59] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:40:59] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:40:59] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:40:59] ffffffff2 quit
[02:40:59] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:40:59] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:40:59] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:00] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:00] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:00] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:00] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:00] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:00] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:00] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:00] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:00] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:00] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:00] ffffffff quit
[02:41:01] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:01] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:01] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:01] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:01] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:01] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:01] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:01] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:01] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:01] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:01] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:01] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:02] Ephez joined channel
[02:41:02] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:05] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:05] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:05] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:05] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:06] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:06] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:06] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:06] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:06] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:06] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:06] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:06] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:06] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:06] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:06] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:07] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:07] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:07] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:07] ffffffff quit
[02:41:07] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:07] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:07] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:07] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:07] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:07] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:07] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:07] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:07] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:08] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:08] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:08] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:08] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:08] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:08] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:08] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:41:08] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:08] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:08] mmmmmmmmmm3 quit
[02:41:08] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:08] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:09] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:11] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:11] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:11] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:11] ffffffff quit
[02:41:11] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:11] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:11] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:11] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:11] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:11] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:11] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:11] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:11] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:12] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:12] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:12] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:12] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:12] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:12] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:12] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:12] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:12] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:12] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:12] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:12] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:12] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:13] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:13] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:13] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:13] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:13] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:13] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:13] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:13] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:14] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:14] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:14] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:14] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:14] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:18] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:18] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:18] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:18] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:18] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:18] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:18] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:18] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:18] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:18] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:18] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:18] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:18] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:19] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:19] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:19] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:19] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:19] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:19] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:19] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:19] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:19] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:19] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:19] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:19] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:19] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:20] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:21] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:23] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:23] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:23] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:23] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:23] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:23] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:23] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:23] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:23] ffffffff quit
[02:41:23] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:23] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:23] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:24] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:24] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:24] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:24] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:24] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:24] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:24] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:24] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:24] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:24] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:24] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:24] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:24] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:24] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:25] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:26] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:26] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:26] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:26] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:26] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:26] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:26] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:26] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:26] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:26] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:26] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:26] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:29] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:29] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:29] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:41:29] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:29] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:29] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:29] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:29] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:30] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:30] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:30] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:30] ffffffff quit
[02:41:30] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:30] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:30] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:30] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:30] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:30] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:30] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:30] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:30] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:30] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:30] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:31] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:31] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:31] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:31] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:31] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:31] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:31] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:31] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:31] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:31] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:31] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:31] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:31] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:31] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:31] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:32] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:32] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:32] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:32] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:41:32] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:41:32] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:41:32] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:32] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:32] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:32] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:32] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:32] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:41:32] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:41:33] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:41:33] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:41:33] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:33] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:41:33] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:33] mmmmmmmmmm3 quit
[02:41:33] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:33] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:33] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:35] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:35] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:35] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:35] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:35] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:35] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:35] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:36] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:36] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:41:36] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:36] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:36] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:36] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:36] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:36] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:36] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:36] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:36] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:36] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:37] ffffffff quit
[02:41:37] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:37] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:37] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:37] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:37] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:37] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:37] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:37] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:37] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:37] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:37] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:37] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:37] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:37] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:37] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:37] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:37] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:37] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:37] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:38] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:38] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:38] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:38] mmmmmmmmmm3 quit
[02:41:38] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:41:38] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:41:38] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:41:38] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:38] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:38] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:38] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:41:38] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:41:38] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:41:39] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:39] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:41:39] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:39] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:39] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:39] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:39] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:39] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:39] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:39] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:39] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:41:39] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:39] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:40] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:40] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:40] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:40] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:41] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:41] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:41] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:41] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:41] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:41] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:41] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:41] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:41] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:41] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:41] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:42] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:42] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:42] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:42] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:42] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:42] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:42] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:42] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:42] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:42] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:42] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:42] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:42] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:42] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:42] ffffffff quit
[02:41:42] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:42] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:43] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:41:43] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:43] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:43] mmmmmmmmmm3 quit
[02:41:43] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:43] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:43] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:43] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:43] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:43] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:43] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:43] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:41:43] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:41:43] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:43] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:43] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:43] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:43] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:41:43] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:43] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:41:43] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:41:43] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:41:43] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:41:44] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:44] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:44] dddddddddd4 quit
[02:41:44] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:44] mmmmmmmmmm4 quit
[02:41:44] hhhhhhhhhh8 quit
[02:41:44] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:44] eeeeeeee4 quit
[02:41:44] aaaaaaa4 quit
[02:41:44] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:44] jjjjjjjjjjjjj4 quit
[02:41:44] kkkkkkkkkkkk4 quit
[02:41:44] gggggggggg4 quit
[02:41:44] ffffffff4 quit
[02:41:44] cccccccccc4 quit
[02:41:44] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:44] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:45] iiiiiiii4 quit
[02:41:45] bbbbbbbb4 quit
[02:41:45] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:45] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:45] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:45] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:45] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:45] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:45] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:46] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:46] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:46] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:46] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:46] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:47] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:47] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:48] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:48] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:48] dddddddddd quit
[02:41:48] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:48] cccccccccc2 quit
[02:41:48] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:48] eeeeeeee3 quit
[02:41:48] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit
[02:41:48] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:48] jjjjjjjjjjjjj3 quit
[02:41:48] gggggggggg3 quit
[02:41:48] kkkkkkkkkkkk3 quit
[02:41:48] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:49] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:49] ffffffff quit
[02:41:49] hhhhhhhhhh1 quit
[02:41:49] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:49] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:49] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:49] aaaaaaa quit
[02:41:49] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:49] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:49] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:49] eeeeeeee quit
[02:41:49] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:49] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:49] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:49] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:50] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:50] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:50] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:50] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:50] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:50] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:50] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:50] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:50] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:50] hhhhhhhhhh6 quit
[02:41:50] ffffffff3 quit
[02:41:50] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:50] bbbbbbbb3 quit
[02:41:51] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:51] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:51] dddddddddd3 quit
[02:41:51] kkkkkkkkkkkk2 quit
[02:41:51] cccccccccc3 quit
[02:41:51] iiiiiiii3 quit
[02:41:51] aaaaaaa3 quit
[02:41:51] gggggggggg2 quit
[02:41:51] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:51] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:51] hhhhhhhhhh7 quit
[02:41:51] mmmmmmmmmm3 quit
[02:41:51] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:55] hhhhhhhhhh2 quit
[02:41:56] jjjjjjjjjjjjj quit
[02:41:56] mmmmmmmmmm quit
[02:41:56] iiiiiiii quit
[02:41:56] eeeeeeee2 quit
[02:41:56] dddddddddd1 quit
[02:41:56] gggggggggg quit
[02:41:56] cccccccccc quit
[02:41:56] bbbbbbbb1 quit
[02:41:56] kkkkkkkkkkkk quit
[02:41:56] aaaaaaa1 quit
[02:41:56] hhhhhhhhhh3 quit
[02:41:56] ffffffff1 quit
[02:41:56] hhhhhhhhhh4 quit
[02:41:56] jjjjjjjjjjjjj1 quit
[02:41:56] iiiiiiii1 quit
[02:41:56] mmmmmmmmmm1 quit
[02:41:56] eeeeeeee1 quit
[02:41:56] gggggggggg1 quit
[02:41:56] hhhhhhhhhh5 quit
[02:41:56] aaaaaaa2 quit
[02:41:56] bbbbbbbb2 quit
[02:41:56] ffffffff2 quit
[02:41:56] kkkkkkkkkkkk1 quit
[02:41:57] cccccccccc1 quit
[02:41:57] dddddddddd2 quit
[02:41:57] hhhhhhhhhh quit
[02:41:57] jjjjjjjjjjjjj2 quit
[02:41:58] iiiiiiii2 quit
[02:41:58] bbbbbbbb quit
[02:41:58] mmmmmmmmmm2 quit

----------


## Tiramisou

> Note : C'est pas parceque vous formatez que le serveur perd vous login !!
> Faites en sorte de ne vous en souvenir comme ca quand vous formatez vous gagnez tu temps et nous aussi


Va dire ça à mon cerveau.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Va dire ça à mon cerveau.


"Le numéro que vous avez demandé, n'est pas attribué"  ::ninja::

----------


## Frite

Merci Gotcha pour ce log, t'es un vrai champion.

----------


## Niklaos

Je m'occupe du flood ce soir ...
Surement Half ou Gandi qui a reboot la machine sans relancer le Plug-in donc dsl pour le petit souci.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Et encore, j'en ai mis qu'1/3  ::lol::

----------


## Sao

Yop, c'est possible d'avoir un login please ?

Je me marre en attendant, et je suis le Guest1.

Merci.

-------------

Merci pour l'enregistrement !

----------


## Flubber

Voila :

----------


## Relo

Msieurs les patrons du bar ??

Je pourrai avoir un verre de Team Speak SVP ?? 
Mon Login c'est Relo ! Pas Reloo d'accord ?

Merci Patron !

----------


## Tryum

oops

----------


## Niklaos

Bon donc hiere je faisais dodo donc finalement c'est ce soir pour le Plug-in si relo comme tout le monde tu vas sur le serveur pour te faire enregistrer  ::): 




> Et encore, j'en ai mis qu'1/3


T'as pas la suite ? On sait jamais y'a peut etre un msg cache  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> T'as pas la suite ? On sait jamais y'a peut etre un msg cache


[04:37:20]N quit
[04:37:21]i quit
[04:37:22]k quit
[04:37:23]l quit
[04:37:24]a quit
[04:37:24]o quit
[04:37:25]s quit
[04:37:25]e quit
[04:37:26]s quit
[04:37:26]t quit
[04:37:27]u quit
[04:37:27]n quit
[04:37:28]c quit
[04:37:28]o quit
[04:37:29]n quit

----------


## -=dolido=-

C'est un anagramme ? :D

----------


## Tiramisou

Tiens une question à propos de ts.

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de couper le son émis en appuyant sur un bouton (en l'occurrence celui utilisé pour parler dans TF2) et lorsque l'on relâche, que ça revienne à la Voice activation normal.

Suis-je bien clair ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un push-to-not-talk ?

----------


## Skiant

> Tiens une question à propos de ts.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de couper le son émis en appuyant sur un bouton (en l'occurrence celui utilisé pour parler dans TF2) et lorsque l'on relâche, que ça revienne à la Voice activation normal.
> 
> Suis-je bien clair ?


Settings - Key Settings.
De rien.

----------


## cailloux

bordel sur le serveur T, connecte et déconnecte a vitesse grand V

----------


## Tiramisou

> Settings - Key Settings.
> De rien.


Ouais mais ça, ça me mute, et il faut que je ré-appuie sur le raccourci enlever le mute et j'ai déjà essayé. Sauf qu'une fois sur deux j'oublie de l'enlever et du coup c'est le merdier.

Pyjama: oui.

----------


## cailloux

edit : trompage de post

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Seulement la solution de Skiant j'crois  :;):

----------


## Gøtcha_

> Bon donc hiere je faisais dodo donc finalement c'est ce soir pour le Plug-in si relo comme tout le monde tu vas sur le serveur pour te faire enregistrer 
> 
> 
> 
> T'as pas la suite ? On sait jamais y'a peut etre un msg cache


[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:26] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:27] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:28] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:29] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:30] You switched to channel Officiel - Team Fortress II
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:49:30] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:49:31] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:32] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:33] Saosul joined channel
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:33] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:33] Saosul Left channel
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:34] Flubber joined channel
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:34] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:49:35] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:36] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:37] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:38] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:39] Saosul quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:39] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:40] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:41] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:49:42] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:43] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:44] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:45] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:46] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:47] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:48] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:49] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:50] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:51] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:52] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:53] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:53] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:53] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:53] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:49:54] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:49:55] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:49:56] tiramisou joined channel
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:49:56] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:49:57] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:49:58] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:49:59] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:00] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:01] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:02] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:03] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:04] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:05] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:06] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:07] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:08] espérentya joined channel
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:08] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:09] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:10] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:11] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:12] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:13] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:14] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:15] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:16] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:17] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:18] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:18] Uriak Left channel
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:19] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:20] Uriak joined channel
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:20] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:21] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:22] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:23] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:24] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:25] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:26] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:27] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:28] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:29] You switched to channel Divers - Hellgate
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:29] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:50:30] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:30] You switched to channel Officiel - Team Fortress II
[19:50:38] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:39] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:40] eMKa moved by Flubber to channel Officiel - Team Fortress II
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:40] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:41] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:42] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:43] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:43] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:43] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:43] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:43] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:44] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:44] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:44] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:44] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:45] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:46] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:47] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!53 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!54 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!52 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:48] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!56 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:49] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:50] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:51] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:52] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:53] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:54] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:55] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!54 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!52 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!53 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!55 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:50:56] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:50:57] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:50:58] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:50:59] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:00] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:01] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:51:02] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!54 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!53 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!55 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:03] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:04] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:05] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:06] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:07] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:51:08] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!55 quit
[19:51:09] n0x0wNzYoU!51 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!54 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:10] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:11] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:12] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!55 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:13] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!52 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!53 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:14] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:15] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:16] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:17] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:18] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!51 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!54 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!53 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!52 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!55 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:19] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:20] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:21] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:22] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:23] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:24] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:25] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:26] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!46 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:27] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!48 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!49 quit
[19:51:28] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!51 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!52 quit
[19:51:29] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!15 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:30] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!25 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!26 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!27 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!36 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!30 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!32 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU! quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!34 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!24 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!35 quit
[19:51:31] n0x0wNzYoU!33 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!2 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!5 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!12 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!1 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!6 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!9 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!10 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!7 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!39 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!11 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!14 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!21 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!13 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!22 quit
[19:51:32] n0x0wNzYoU!20 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!18 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!38 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!37 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!3 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!17 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!31 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!28 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!41 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!4 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!40 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!8 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!19 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!16 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!43 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!42 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!45 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!50 quit
[19:51:33] n0x0wNzYoU!44 quit
[19:51:34] n0x0wNzYoU!29 quit
[19:51:34] n0x0wNzYoU!23 quit
[19:51:34] n0x0wNzYoU!47 quit

----------


## Flubber

Half a relancé le plug in anti flood.

----------


## Niklaos

Half est over puissant il cheat ...
Moi je suis rentré a 21 hiere soir !!

----------


## Sub4

Gotcha tu me dois un CSS et une molette de souris maintenant.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Apprends à jouer à CSS avant de whinner, pis la molette, t'as qu'à avoir un écran 128", noob !

----------


## kaldanm

quelqu'un pourrais m'enregistrer ? je suis dans la mare en ce moment meme.

Merci !

----------


## Eradan

Je peux me connecter en Anonymous mais pas en Registered (impossible de se connecter, puis [11:17:26] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong), et là je viens d'être banni 10 minutes -_- Heureusement que je ne suis pas chez moi). Il y a un problème avec le TS?

Edit: je peux toujours me connecter en anonyme, même avec une IP bannie 10 minutes  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Même problème qu'Eradan.

Le TS merde là ?

----------


## Niklaos

Oui ca vient du serveur pour exact je crois meme que ca vient de Gandi ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et ce sera réglé d'ici quand tu crois ?

----------


## Gøtcha_

_Le serveur ira mieux quand le Tibet sera Libre._

Gandhi le Mahatma a parlé.



Sinon moi j'ai dû me connecter deux fois, la première j'ai eu "Time out" dès l'entrée  ::lol::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Yop, quelqu'un peut passer me register sur TS ?


Merci.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je me suis créé un nouveau compte et ça fonctionne maintenant. Bizarre tout de même.


Ou alors j'avais simplement oublié mon pseudo entre temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Essayez vos anciens log la Base repond maintenant ce qui n'était pas le cas toute a l'heure ...
Sinon je sais pas c'est etrange quand meme ! Vous pouvez me donner votre ancien login par MP histoire que je check si vous etes toujours dans la base aussi  ::):

----------


## MemoryCard

Merci a Eradan qui m'a enregistré alors que je comprenais pas tout  ::):

----------


## Gillete

Quelqu'un peut passer m'enregistrer sur TS svp  ::): ?
(C'est Kaito)

----------


## gatnowurry

Pour moi aussi, please (Gatchan, sur TS et ingame)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est fait. Il suffit de faire ce que j'ai écris sur TS dans le chaT.

----------


## Gillete

Merci, bon maintenant il me reste juste à acheter un micro qui imite pas les parasite radio

----------


## BiLKiNiS

quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer sur ts?
même pseudo

----------


## Erokh

bilkinis, tu es autorisé à t'enregistrer  ::): 
je viens de t'écrire la marche à suivre sur TS

----------


## Gøtcha_

Dites, y'a moyen de régler le soucis qui fait que quand je suis sur ts, je peux pas parler in-game ?

----------


## Bluekey

Bonjour,

Comment ca se passe pour s'enregistrer sur le TS de CanardPlus???
D'apres ce que j'ai compris il faut faire la demande ici??

On est avec un pote dans la sandbox, merci d'avance

Blu

----------


## Gøtcha_

Faut demander ici et aller sur la sandbox

----------


## Dolwen

Bonjour, j'aurai besoin d'un acces sur le ts.

D'avance merci,
Dolwen.

----------


## Frite

> Dites, y'a moyen de régler le soucis qui fait que quand je suis sur ts, je peux pas parler in-game ?


C'est pas un souci, c'est un filtre.
Niklaos est d'ailleurs en train de corriger le bug qui fait que tu peux parler quand tu es connecté à TS.
Sale belge.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Tu perds rien pour attendre  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Besoin également d'une création de compte... (et comme ca hop je m'achete un micro dans la foulée)

----------


## Niklaos

Ziom tu as le droit donc :
Self > register with server > rentrer un Login & et un MDP perso.

Tu te deconnect et tu te reconnect en indiquant dans les champs logins et MDP ce que tu as donne au server !!

Voila et comme tout les R tu peux maintenant donner des droits aux U  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

Bon

Donc maintenant les R peuvent s'auto donner le l'auto Voice.
Donc si vous voullez parler a un mec dans la mare et qu'il puisse vous parler :
- Vous allez sur la Mare vous vous auto Voicez. Ca veut dire que vous donnerez definitivement le droit de parler sur le chan.
- Une fois OV vous pouvez donner les droit aux U de parler sur la Mare (Voice).

Voila ca devrait simplifier les choses.

----------


## Skouatteur

Besoin d'un register, merciiiiii

----------


## Gøtcha_

walou

----------


## Skouatteur

Merdi^^

----------


## Sao

> Merdi^^


On dit merci. Ou merde.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Dites, truc assez énervant sur teamspeak, c'est les gens qui parlent aisément trop  ::lol:: 

J'aime tout le monde et je vise personne, mais des fois c'est un peu beaucoup ^^

Extrait de conversation, en italique les gens qui parlent beaucoup, en gras les autres.

_"Ce que je trouve, mais alors, hallucinant sur ce jeu, c'est le nombre de gens qui jouent pyro."_
*"Oh le ms que je t'ai collé"*
*"Ouais gg !"*
_"Alors niveau MS y'a quand même pas mal de truc qui m'arrivent, par exemple la dernière fois..."_
*"Sur le point vite !"*
_"Donc là sur le point apparement on a trois ennemis, je pense que, ooooh le spy m'a backstab ce jeu est mal fait"_
*"Zut on a perdu"*
_"Dans le même genre y'a eu une partie on a perdu encore plus vite cet aprem c'était chaud"_
*"Bon je vais jouer à Hidden"*
_"Donc moi ce mod je le trouve plutôt pas mal mais je compte pas y jouer parce queeeeee je vais rester sur TF2, enfin le soucis de Hidden c'est les cheaters, hop, une crit, qui voient le Hidden de loin"_
*"Boah y'en a pas trop ça va"*
_"Ah non mais désolé, là y'a meprise, des cheaters y'en a beaucoup, j'ai d'ailleurs une anecdote marrante...."
_


Pitié quoi, je t'aime Uriak, mais je vais te couper la langue T-T

----------


## Erokh

je veux pas donner de nom, mis c'est pas le seul.
Et y'a pas que le chan TF2 qui est victime de ce genre de piplette  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Je veux un nom !  ::P:

----------


## Frite

> Je veux un nom !


Karaoké-man !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Karaoké-man !


eMKa ?

----------


## -=dolido=-

Non, un suisse et un gars du Nord (wasquehal) qui entonnent des chants patriotiques !

Enfin je dit ça, ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais vous ne parlez pas de Bah là quand même !?

----------


## Pow3rcrash

Salut à tous
Es ce que je peu avoir un accès sur le TS svp  :;):  ??
Même speudo

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ca dépend.


Tu chantes ?

----------


## Pow3rcrash

> Tu chantes ?


Non vu comment je chante faut, je suis sur d'être banie a vie  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Niklaos

Bon ce souci est trop terrible ... j'ai donc trouvé une solution.

Je vais muter tout le TS comme ca plus de soucis avec les gens qui chantent ou qui parlent trop.

De rien.

----------


## Roland Flure

Si tu pouvais aussi t'arranger pour que les ronds verts ne s'allument plus quand quelqu'un parle, ça agresse mes yeux.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Faut aussi mettre un auto-kick sur certains mots, parce exemple "connard, arrogant" et tout. Comme ça dolido, bah dolido on l'aurait moins souvent :]

----------


## Uriak

> Dites, truc assez énervant sur teamspeak, c'est les gens qui parlent aisément trop 
> 
> J'aime tout le monde et je vise personne, mais des fois c'est un peu beaucoup ^^
> 
> Extrait de conversation, en italique les gens qui parlent beaucoup, en gras les autres.
> 
> _"Ce que je trouve, mais alors, hallucinant sur ce jeu, c'est le nombre de gens qui jouent pyro."_
> *"Oh le ms que je t'ai collé"*
> *"Ouais gg !"*
> ...


Je vais bouder alors  ::sad::

----------


## NitroG42

> Je vais bouder alors


Je compatis, je suis comme toi mon cher.
VOUS ETES TOUS DES SALAUDS ET DES VILAINS.
Par ce que bon, personnellement je dirais bien que si on va sur ts, c'est pour parler, et que si on y va que pour jouer, y a le jeu et le vocal du jeu.
D'abord.

----------


## Gøtcha_

> Je vais bouder alors


C'est drôlement réduit, sans ça tu aurais dit "Bon alors je pense que je vais rentrer dans une période boudhiste"  ::lol::

----------


## Patrick Bruel

Moi je parle pas sur ts: l'intérêt est limité mais les autres compensent toute la soirée en ne disant que des conneries.

osef ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je plussoie, et je ne vise pas super menteurs ou uriak de personne en particulier  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Par ce que bon, personnellement je dirais bien que si on va sur ts, c'est pour parler, et que si on y va que pour jouer, y a le jeu et le vocal du jeu.
> D'abord.


Pluzin.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon vous en avez pas mare de raconter la vie que vous vivez sur le TS sur le forum ?  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mute les tous Niklaos !

----------


## Frite

Flubber s'est fait hacker son pass TS, il faut tout de suite lui enlever les droits.

----------


## pichet_goulu

Salut a tous,
d'après Gøtcha_ , je dois faire une demande sur le forum pour avoir accès au chan TS,
Donc je demande , qui c'est qui veut bien m'enregistrer ?

Edit : Merci Gotcha

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faut être sur TS

----------


## Gøtcha_

Il est register c'est bon  ::P:

----------


## Llyd

Je peux avoir un acces TS mes canards ? c'est pour la bonne cause (et pour jouer à INS).

Ah et je suis dans le lobby

----------


## Lovepotage

Bon voila après des mois à me balader par là et à vous lire, je m'inscris!
bon je suis sur ts, ai envoyé un mail à l'admin et j'attend qu'on me valide mon compte que je puisse papoter en jouant et tester insurgency...
a très bientôt...enfin j'espere...

Pfouu!
rien a dire!
un message et inscription en moins d'une minute, la classe merci merci msieur BAH

----------


## Hélios

Helios,tafiolle elfe de niveau 1 attend avec un impatience non dissimulée d'être adouber pour le teamspeak.

----------


## Bah

> Bon voila après des mois à me balader par là et à vous lire, je m'inscris!
> bon je suis sur ts, ai envoyé un mail à l'admin et j'attend qu'on me valide mon compte que je puisse papoter en jouant et tester insurgency...
> a très bientôt...enfin j'espere...
> 
> Pfouu!
> rien a dire!
> un message et inscription en moins d'une minute, la classe merci merci msieur BAH


Je me suis dit que Niklaos avait probablement d'autres chats à fouetter donc j'ai fait ça à sa place. Tu as une expression écrite qui me fait penser que tu n'es pas strongside, donc j'ai pris le risque...

----------


## Skiant

> Je me suis dit que Niklaos avait probablement d'autres chats à fouetter donc j'ai fait ça à sa place. Tu as une expression écrite qui me fait penser que tu n'es pas strongside, donc j'ai pris le risque...


Il a pas encore parlé de sa femme et de ses deux enfants qu'il emmène ce soir au théatre.

----------


## Lovepotage

hello!
mon ts a planté, et j'ai donc pas pu m'inscrire après avoir été connecté au serveur!
si quelqu'un'un passe par la...merci d'avance!




> Je me suis dit que Niklaos avait probablement d'autres chats à fouetter donc j'ai fait ça à sa place. Tu as une expression écrite qui me fait penser que tu n'es pas strongside, donc j'ai pris le risque...


Merci du coup de main, mais...bon voila, ts a planté juste après que tu m'ai connecté, donc je suis a nouveau dans le coin comme un âne à espérer qu'on me sorte de la marre!

 ::|:

----------


## yougi

je peux pas rejoindre les autres canards dans le chan insurgency ouiiiin


quelqu'un peut m'inscrire sur ts (je suis connecté actuellement) siouplait ?


Voila, merci Bah !  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Voila, merci Bah !


De rien. Suffira de plus me tuer à CS et on est quitte.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Bonsoir, est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'enregistrer sur TS pour que je puisse rejoindre les Royaumes Oubliés?

----------


## Cooking Momo

Bonsoir, ça serait pour exactement la même chose que le monsieur au dessus. Voila c'est à peu près tout, merci d'avance.

----------


## Eradan

> Bonsoir, est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'enregistrer sur TS pour que je puisse rejoindre les Royaumes Oubliés?


Greyhawk sinon rien!

----------


## Roland Flure

Quel puriste cet Eradan  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

Bah à choisir entre l'univers originel D&D crée par Gygax et un univers crée par un joueur sans imagination en mal de puissance, c'est vite vu. De tous les plans D&D officialisés, FR est le plus pourri, le seul que je refuse d'expérimenter tellement le BG est à vomir.

Par contre, un petit Ravenloft ou un DragonLance, j'y jouerais avec plaisir  ::):  Surtout que Ravenloft, Vecna y a un royaume perso, donc ca rentre dans ma main campagne pour laquelle j'aimerais bien trouver des joueurs  ::cry::

----------


## Roland Flure

Moi j'ai hâte d'avoir le livre de règles D&D créé pour des campagnes dans l'univers WoW  ::ninja:: 
Désolé pour le HS.

----------


## eol melwasul

Kikoo les canards!
Je suis un débutant a Sup Com et je cherche des victimes pour m'entrainer avec.
je viens de m'inscrire sur TS, alors je demande audiences aupres de vous gentilshommes et gentillesfemmes...

----------


## Niklaos

Ca tombe bien y'a souvent du monde pour SupCom  ::P: 

Si tu n'as pas etais enregistré ce soir je fairais demain !!

----------


## Flubber

Attention Niklaos annonce souvent des trucs pour demain...

----------


## Mad-T

> Ca tombe bien y'a souvent du monde pour SupCom 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas etais enregistré ce soir je fairais demain !!


 
Toujours pour demain effectivement, et avec des fautes en plus !!!

Attends que je prévienne Oor-Tael toi !

A ce soir sur TS Eol ? (a partir de 21h pour moi)

----------


## Niklaos

Bon aller j'annonce pas pour demain je suis sur TS ce soir a 22h30 au plus tard j'installe murmur et si j'ai le temps je fais un SupCom avec le nouveau N00b.

Et puis demain ça dépend du référentiel  ::P: 

Et t'as intérêt a être la pour me soutenir moralement Flub !!

----------


## Prout

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un adepte de CoH, et membre d'une petite communauté de joueurs très sympa (Les S8, hop, un peu de pub). Nous avons un TS privé qui malheureusement plante assez régulièrement. Et nous sommes donc à la recherche d'un autre TS, soit occasionnellement, soit plus souvent qu' occasionnellement si on rencontre d'autres joueurs sympa. Alors, grande question : 

'Comment qu'on fait pour être enregistré sur le TS de Canard' ?

Merci et à bientôt !

----------


## Gøtcha_

Yop, je crois que niveau communauté CoH, on frôle le 0 sur CPC, je crois que c'est loupé  ::lol::

----------


## Sub4

fayke

----------


## Niklaos

trop pas y'a au moins 3 personnes sur COH (2 personnes + moi)  ::P: 

Mais si vous etes sympa vous pouvez vous joindre a nous

----------


## Gøtcha_

Genre tu joues à CoH ? J'ai stoppé mon abo pour manque de joueurs rigolos, si j'avais sû

----------


## Skiant

> Genre tu joues à CoH ? J'ai stoppé mon abo pour manque de joueurs rigolos, si j'avais sû


T'aurais stoppé ton abo.

----------


## Prout

Ouai, on est gentil comme tout. De vrais chatons...

----------


## Prout

Arf, bon, un mec très  sympa m'a enregistré... Et ça marchait pas. Bref, on 'squatte' un TS de Flight Simulator 2004 pour la soirée (Y a pas un chat, c'est étrange). Ceci dit, j'ai vu pas mal de monde sur TF2, et on s'y met aussi (du moins on est 4). Donc je retente bientôt (D'ailleurs, on va viendre sur un serveur Canard ou, me dit Paolo, y une 'putain d'ambiance', on pourra peut etre en parler sous IP).

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Genre tu joues à CoH ? J'ai stoppé mon abo pour manque de joueurs rigolos, si j'avais sû


(Je crois qu'ils parlent de Company Of Heroes, pas de City Of Heroes, mais j'dit ça, j'dit rien  ::mellow:: )

----------


## Niklaos

> (Je crois qu'ils parlent de Company Of Heroes, pas de City Of Heroes, mais j'dit ça, j'dit rien )


Très juste  ::P: 

Sinon moi mon MMO d'avant c'etait Ryzom ...

----------


## Frite

> Très juste


Et mon SA, c'en est où ?  ::(:  Sinon je viens récupérer la bière !!

----------


## Niklaos

SA

de rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Prout

Ouai, Company of Heroes ! Assez génial au niveau stratégie (Micro tactique comm'disent les super champions qui tuent). 

Bah finalement, les joueurs d'avions nous ont réservés un chaleureux accueil. Plus geek que nous, tu meurs...

On abandonne pas l'idée de venir sur le TS des CP, mais on a essayé TF2 avec les voix IP et on a rencontré plein de gens super cool. Donc on va se contenter des voix IP pour l'instant, vu le nombre de joueurs qui l'utilisent. Concernant Coh, on va refrapper à la porte de CP prochainement, mais on va prendre le temps de connaitre ces fous du manche a balais. Et qui sait, ptet qu'on va les convertir a la stratégie; Ou qu'ils vont nous convertir aux ballets aériens.

Ceci dit, merci de l'accueil et a très bientôt !

----------


## Niklaos

Y'a des gens qui jouent a FS sur le TS ?

----------


## Gøtcha_

Freet Sighter ?

----------


## Flubber

Tain il déchire trop ce serveur mumble.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Flubber est ironique, il souligne le fait que Niklaos soit un fainéant.

----------


## Niklaos

> Tain il déchire trop ce serveur mumble.


Je suis passé hiere soir j'étais chaud et tout mais la c'est drame ...
Flubber n'etait pas la !!!

Je t'attends moi. Si tu me dis que t'es la ce soir c'est bon on (je) le fais.
Mais je veux pas le faire tout seul dans le noir c'est trop triste.




> Flubber est ironique, il souligne le fait que Niklaos soit un fainéant.


le fait que Niklaos soit un fainéant.

C'est lui le fainéant.

----------


## Flubber

Mais t'as pas besoin de moi, j'ai jamais installé de mumble.

----------


## Gøtcha_

> le fait que Niklaos soit un fainéant.
> 
> C'est lui le fainéant.


Niklaos donc, on est d'accords  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> Mais t'as pas besoin de moi, j'ai jamais installé de mumble.



Et l'esprit d'équipe L'ESPRIT D'EQUIPE bordel !! T'en fais quoi ??

----------


## Flubber

Je fais pas équipe avec les snipers.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bwarf, il est bayonnais, tu peux  :^_^:

----------


## KikujiroTM

Mais ca va pas être un peu le bordel de transferer tout les comptes utilisateurs de TS à Mmbl ?

----------


## Frite

> Bwarf, il est bayonnais, tu peux


Ca doit pas être facile de parler sur TS quand t'es bayonnais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

> Mais ca va pas être un peu le bordel de transferer tout les comptes utilisateurs de TS à Mmbl ?


Si c'est trop le bordel je transfer je miens et vous demerdez  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Ca doit pas être facile de parler sur TS quand t'es bayonnais.


Je suis bien palois et j'y arrive  :B): 

edit: ah ok, blague vaseuse spotted  ::ninja::

----------


## Frite

> Je suis bien palois et j'y arrive 
> 
> edit: ah ok, blague vaseuse spotted


Oui, faut avoir la bouche palois du micro pour que les autres t'entendent bien.

DOUBLECOMBO§§

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as la frite en forme aujourd'hui toi  ::P:  On va voir si ta m16/m4 est en forme elle aussi apres  ::ninja::

----------


## Frite

> T'as la frite en forme aujourd'hui toi  On va voir si ta m16/m4 est en forme elle aussi apres


M16 ? M4 ? Jamais pour moi ! Même en nettoyage urbain je prend la M107 à 20 mètres  ::wacko::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui c'est vrai, tu es mort beaucoup de fois je ne comprenais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Prout

Bon, re toc toc a la porte du TS. Message envoyé à un admin TS CPC :

_Je souhaiterai utiliser le TS de CPC avec quelques autres joueurs. J'ai laissé un petit post sur le forum, et je suis resté quelques temps sur TS sans résultats. On pensai avoir trouvé un autre TS, mais les discussions passionnées sur les systèmes hydrauliques (TS Flight Simulator), sont certes très marrantes au début, mais au bout de quelques heures épuisantes. Bref, nous sommes 4 à jouer à Company of heroes et à Team Fortress 2. L'équipe au complet compte une douzaine de joueurs ( reparti actuellement sur COH, of course, mais aussi WOW et Grid, mais on ira ailleurs pour les 'grandes réunions familiales'. Voili voilou, est 4 a toquer a la porte de CPC, et après un passage sur un serveur TF2 CPC voix IP, je pense qu'on pourra bien se marrer avec d'autres joueurs.

Merki !_

Voilà, les 4 joueurs que nous sommes (Feneck, Mat, Paolo et moi-même) attendons vivement une réponse favorable.

----------


## Skiant

Str... Strongside? Toi ici?  ::o:

----------


## Bah

> Str... Strongside? Toi ici?


putain, ce serait génial !

----------


## Flubber

Quand on est propre sur soi et qu'on emmerde personne on est toujours les bienvenue chez nous.

----------


## Niklaos

Vous allez pas me croire maus Strongside est passé me parler sur le TS ce soir me de disant :

- Heuuu salut Niklaos dis moi alors voila je me suis acheté un serveur TS mais on a des soucis de Flood tu peux pas m'aider a resoudre le problême.

Ma reponse en substance

- Go Google Go Out !

----------


## Skiant

> Vous allez pas me croire maus Strongside est passé me parler sur le TS ce soir me de disant :
> 
> - Heuuu salut Niklaos dis moi alors voila je me suis acheté un serveur TS mais on a des soucis de Flood tu peux pas m'aider a resoudre le problême.
> 
> Ma reponse en substance
> 
> - Go Google Go Out !


T'as pas rec?  ::cry::

----------


## Niklaos

ben non j'etais en train de jouer a SC et ma voix ne l'a probablement pas invité a rester papoter avec moi  ::P:

----------


## Bah

T'aurais dû lui dire de demander à Flubb

----------


## Skiant

*Coming soon :* 
_Strongside, Saison 2 - La relève._

----------


## Crusader

Sérieux ces pénibles ces player join, player kick, ca a un peu  pourris ma mission arma (pas d'Alt tab, ca fait planter).

Entendre ces trucs en permanence , bonjour l'immersion. Y'a pas moyen de ban def?

----------


## Frite

> *Coming soon :* 
> _Strongside, Saison 2 - La relève._


C'était pas cool pour ceux qui étaient en pleine mission ArmA et qui pouvaient pas alt-tab. Tes copains d'enfance tu les gardes la prochaine fois §§§  ::ninja::

----------


## Tiramisou

> Sérieux ces pénibles ces player join, player kick, ca a un peu  pourris ma mission arma (pas d'Alt tab, ca fait planter).
> 
> Entendre ces trucs en permanence , bonjour l'immersion. Y'a pas moyen de ban def?


Coupe les sons de teamspeak. Ca résout tous les problèmes lié aux connards... Non pas tous, y a encore certains problèmes, mais disons qu'une bonne partie des problèmes lié aux connards sont résolu.

Parait même que ça agit sur l'environnement.

----------


## Skiant

Strongside, Saison 2 - La relève.
Episode 1 : Les hackers du 5-9.

Retrouvez tous les épisodes des aventures de Strongside et de ses fils spirituels sur le Teamspeak CPC.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Strongside, Saison 2 - La relève.
> Episode 1 : Les hackers du 5-9.
> 
> Retrouvez tous les épisodes des aventures de Strongside et de ses fils spirituels sur le Teamspeak CPC.


J'ai trouvé ma nouvelle idole Roubaix59  ::wub:: 
Un mois de vacance fallait qu'il se pointe le dernier soir :&#39;(

----------


## Bah

Oh putain je suis arrivé trop tard hier. Quel con !

----------


## Voodoonice

> Oh putain je suis arrivé trop tard hier. Quel con !


Ouais là c'était collector  :^_^:

----------


## Skiant

> J'ai trouvé ma nouvelle idole Roubaix59 
> Un mois de vacance fallait qu'il se pointe le dernier soir


Tu veux parler de •R|O|U|B|A|I|X|5|9•, je présume?  ::P: 
Mon avis est simple, ils sont grands, mais jamais ils ne le seront autant que le Maitre Strongside.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tu veux parler de •R|O|U|B|A|I|X|5|9•, je présume?


Tout à fait, rien qu'au pseudo, tu sent le hacker "t'a vu"  :^_^: 




> Mon avis est simple, ils sont grands, mais jamais ils ne le seront autant que le Maitre Strongside.


Je vais l'écouter religieusement  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

ils sont revenus 10 mins après alors finalement ?

----------


## Flubber

Non il devait être sur le forfait web de emka et il avait plus de crédit.

----------


## Roland Flure

OMG je viens de télécharger Niklaos, merci d'avoir upload tout ça.
C'est énorme le passage où il essaye de vous convaincre que jouer au pad à Halo 2, c'est plus mieux mieux que les FPS PC.

Et d'abord Flubber, tu arrêtes de dire des mots que tu comprends même pas, et go apprendre à te servir d'une capote.

----------


## Flubber

Je persiste à dire que Roubaix n'existe pas et que c'est un ville de Groland.

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas con, pas con...
Ne serait-ce que pour son côté "fans de tuning".

*EDIT :* Bon je suis en train de tout écouter là, c'est pas humain.
Sans rire, qu'est ce qu'il venait foutre sur TS luI ? C'était son moment détente de la journée de venir essayer de vous pourrir ?

----------


## Flubber

Ce que j'adore c'est (de mémoire):
Roubaix : "Z'avez rien d'autres à foutre qu'être sur TS à 1h30"
C'est vrai que son activité était beaucoup plus passionnante que la notre.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai tout réécoute hier soir et je persiste, Roubaix59 c'est mon champion  :^_^: 
J'avoue que j'ai longtemps hésité parce que le passage du Pad ma beaucoup amusé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Roubaix : "Z'avez rien d'autres à foutre qu'être sur TS à 1h30"


Oui oui, il dit même un truc comme "Tu devrais être en train de baiser ta femme ou de frapper tes gosses"  ::blink::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Oui oui, il dit même un truc comme "Tu devrais être en train de baiser ta femme ou de frapper tes gosses"


C'est une coutume à Roubaix, ils passent leurs soirées au bar et lorsqu'ils sont bien plein ils rentrent et frappent leurs gosses  :^_^:

----------


## Flubber

Mais arrêtez ça existe pas Roubaix !!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain limite ça donne envie de venir sur TS...

----------


## Voodoonice

Google map nous ment  ::blink::

----------


## Flubber

> Tain limite ça donne envie de venir sur TS...


Cacao un multi de Roubaix59?

----------


## Ragondin

Vous pourriez pas leurs demander de passer dans des heures à peu pres normal pour le commun des mortels.... Voudrait bien rigoler moi aussi.

Surement l'effet Chti, ca se sent pousser des ailes.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cacao un multi de Roubaix59?



Cacao is a lie, comme Roubaix.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Vous pourriez pas leurs demander de passer dans des heures à peu pres normal pour le commun des mortels.... Voudrait bien rigoler moi aussi.


•R|O|U|B|A|I|X|5|9• n'est pas le commun des mortels, c'est un hacker   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

Woputé !! Le clash, mais le clash quoi !!!!!
Avouez que vous étiez sur le TS de skyrock  ::mellow::

----------


## Skiant

> •R|O|U|B|A|I|X|5|9• n'est pas le commun des mortels, c'est un hacker


Tandis que nous on sait rien faire à part se connecter sur Steam et à TS, on est des netteux de merde, stou.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tandis que nous on sait rien faire à part se connecter sur Steam et à TS, on est des netteux de merde, stou.


Et encore, c'est un coup de bol, d'habitude j'y arrive pas tout seul  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

Surtout les deux en même temps, c'est über-pgm.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je propose un nouveau succès

----------


## Roland Flure

*S*e[...]  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

Oups  ::siffle::

----------


## niune

Bonjour. Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer que je puisse me faire tuer régulièrement en version sonore dans tf2 ?
Merci

----------


## Gros Con n°2

En version sonore ?

Ouais non, la vanne est trop facile  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

Il sont bon ces gens là  ::): 
La prochainne fois qu'ils passent faut absolument les laisser parler même si on se fait insulter, dites vous qu'ils s'auto insultent a chaque mot  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Ca fera plus de matière pour les enregistrements.
Après, Dolido pourra poster tout ça sur son blog.

----------


## SSkuLL

Pour avoir accès au serveur TS, faut faire quoi ? demander à qui ?  ::huh::

----------


## NoObY77

Bonjour, je suis sur ts dans le channel " La mare aux spams" et je voudrais qu'un admin m'enregistre ! Merci !

Mon pseudo c'est Fatality

----------


## Frite

> Bonjour, je suis sur ts dans le channel " La mare aux spams" et je voudrais qu'un admin m'enregistre ! Merci !
> 
> Mon pseudo c'est Fatality


C'est pas faute hier soir de t'avoir donné les droits de t'enregistrer... Je laisse Flubber et Dolido répondre, c'est leur domaine.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gøtcha_

Learn to register n00b  ::lol::

----------


## SSkuLL

Faut faire quoi pour être enregistré ?

----------


## Skiant

> Faut faire quoi pour être enregistré ?


Coucher.

----------


## Niklaos

... avec skiant je te dis pas la merde  ::P: 

Sinon tu vas sur le serveur et tu attends qu'une ame charitable te consacre 12 secondes !

----------


## Skiant

> ... avec skiant je te dis pas la merde 
> 
> Sinon tu vas sur le serveur et tu attends qu'une ame charitable te consacre 12 secondes !


Dire que j'avais failli mettre un lien vers ton profil dans mon message, et que je me suis retenu par pure charité.
Si j'avais su...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Super Menteur

> Strongside, Saison 2 - La relève.
> Episode 1 : Les hackers du 5-9.
> 
> Retrouvez tous les épisodes des aventures de Strongside et de ses fils spirituels sur le Teamspeak CPC.


OH PUTAIN lui c'est un vrai champion. Faut absolument le réinviter. Dommage que vous parliez trop, on l'entends pas assez  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

Ben ouais j'ai fais tout ce que je pouvais pour le laisser parler mais ce fut difficile  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Dommage que vous parliez trop, on l'entends pas assez


 ::mellow::  putain....

Alors la c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité !  ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## Moen

Niklaos, faut installer Mumble !  ::): 


(Roubaix n'existe pas)

----------


## Tiramisou

Je pluzune Mumble.

----------


## Baryton

C'est quoi ce truc que j'ai sur le coté qui permet d'écouter des conneries sur un proxy?
"oh toto arrête?"

----------


## Niklaos

> Niklaos, faut installer Mumble ! 
> 
> 
> (Roubaix n'existe pas)


Faut que je pécho half sur Gtalk pour pouvoir installer mumble surtout   :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Aujourd'hui avec Lord_Braathen on a vécu une situation...étrange !  ::ninja:: 

Toto0o0o0o venait de quitter le channel arma afin de rejoindre celui de tf2. On continue de jouer avec Lord, puis tout à coup, on entend Toto parler. Ah tiens ! re Toto. Mais toto n'était pas sur notre chan. Hum... 2 minutes après, on arrete de jouer, je vois le TS, et la même ! Mais Toto était sur le chan tf2.

Qui fait de la magie noire parmis les canards ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Bah

> Aujourd'hui avec Lord_Braathen on a vécu une situation...étrange ! 
> 
> Toto0o0o0o venait de quitter le channel arma afin de rejoindre celui de tf2. On continue de jouer avec Lord, puis tout à coup, on entend Toto parler. Ah tiens ! re Toto. Mais toto n'était pas sur notre chan. Hum... 2 minutes après, on arrete de jouer, je vois le TS, et la même ! Mais Toto était sur le chan tf2.
> 
> Qui fait de la magie noire parmis les canards ?


Rien de spécial. C'est juste que Toto0o0o0o hurle tellement qu'on l'entend aussi dans les autre chans.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais parfois je l'entends même lorsque je suis pas sous TS  :^_^:

----------


## Skiant

C'est marrant, moi ça me fait ça avec Gotcha. Je l'entends rager sans même me connecter à TS.

----------


## Tiramisou

Les mecs, quand vous entendez des voix dans vos têtes comme ça, faut aller vite consulter.
Parait que ça se soigne.

----------


## Skiant

> Les mecs, quand vous entendez des voix dans vos têtes comme ça, faut aller vite consulter.
> Parait que ça se soigne.


Ma psy m'a dit que tant que je n'écoutais pas celle qui me dit de tuer tuer tuer, tout ira bien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non non, Toto0o0o0 voulait une uber et après du metal si je me souviens bien  :;): 

En tout cas, le premier coup, je me posais sérieusement des questions sur ma santé mentale  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

est ce qu'il y a une fonction pour afficher ts pendant un jeu ??? (comme steam en faisanr tab + maj par exemple)

merci d'avance

----------


## Frite

> est ce qu'il y a une fonction pour afficher ts pendant un jeu ??? (comme steam en faisanr tab + maj par exemple)
> 
> merci d'avance



F10

----------


## -=dolido=-

Sinon, en dehors d'avoir un morceau de patate qui raconte n'importe quoi, essaye team speak overlay : http://www.teamspeakoverlay.com/

Si tu es sous vista, il existe une astuce toute bete pour le faire fonctionner sans probleme.

----------


## Alab

merci dolido c'est plus pratique ainsi je trouve mais ya t il moyen d'accéder aux options de ts directement à partir du jeu grâce à ts2 ou tso ?

----------


## MemoryCard

Si tu veux éviter les alt-tab, tu peux très facilement configurer des raccourcis claviers dans les options de TS (changer de chan, monter-baisser le son...), très pratique.

----------


## Eradan

Et utiliser un G15 pour avoir les macros en une seule touche  :B): 

Par contre, j'ai pas encore trouvé comment binder "kick Frite"

----------


## Frite

> Sinon, en dehors d'avoir un morceau de patate qui raconte n'importe quoi, essaye team speak overlay : http://www.teamspeakoverlay.com/
> 
> Si tu es sous vista, il existe une astuce toute bete pour le faire fonctionner sans probleme.


Espèce de gros malin fallait cliquer sur le lien...

----------


## Alab

à qui tu parles ? oui j'ai clicker sur le lien et tout c'est pratique pour voir qui parle et tout mais est ce qu'il y a une fonction sous ts2 ou tso pour régler les options de ts sans quitter le jeu car mon micro à quelques soucis alors des fois soit ça va bien, soit ça fait de l'écho et faut que je le règle.

----------


## Niklaos

heu non par contre y'a le test local qui te permets d'ecouter ce que tu envoi  ::):

----------


## Frite

> à qui tu parles ? oui j'ai clicker sur le lien et tout c'est pratique pour voir qui parle et tout mais est ce qu'il y a une fonction sous ts2 ou tso pour régler les options de ts sans quitter le jeu car mon micro à quelques soucis alors des fois soit ça va bien, soit ça fait de l'écho et faut que je le règle.


Je parlais bien entendu à Dolido qui réfute par principe tout ce que j'ai dit, quitte à passer pour un gland en redonnant la même information une demi-journée plus tard. Sale roux.

----------


## Niklaos

Je pense que Dolido a raison et que Frite est du coté obscure de l'internet !

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Je pense que Dolido a raison et que Frite est du coté obscure de l'internet !


Impossible.
Frite s'oppose aux roux et par conséquent il est forcément animé d'une volonté profonde de justice et de bonté.
Tu verras Frite, un jour on leur montrera à ces sales rouquins.

----------


## Frite

> Je pense que Dolido a raison et que Frite est du coté obscure de l'internet !


Mon CA toi §§§§




> Impossible.
> Frite s'oppose aux roux et par conséquent il est forcément animé d'une volonté profonde de justice et de bonté.
> Tu verras Frite, un jour on leur montrera à ces sales rouquins.


T'as bien raison, mais t'as quand même été un peu roux dans ta jeunesse passée...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> T'as bien raison, mais t'as quand même été un peu roux dans ta jeunesse passée...


C'était de l'infiltration pour mieux les noyauter et les abattre.
Un peu comme quand tu faisais exprès d'être moche dans ta jeunesse passée.

----------


## Hybrid

Yep, si quelqu'un pouvais m'enregistrer sur ts, j'suis en afk dessus, merci d'avance

----------


## Kierkegaard

ça serait possible d'avoir un Chan warhammer online sur TS ? avec salons Général/Ordre/Destruction ?

Ou c'est ptete abusé, je sais pas  ::o:

----------


## Roland Flure

Faut voir, y'a bien un chan Hellgate London, alors.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Un chan Hellgate London, ona peur de rien ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Niklaos

J'vas remplacer le chan Hellgate London par un WoL  ::):

----------


## Bah

> J'vas remplacer le chan Hellgate London par un WoL


au dessus d'un nid de Dolido ?

----------


## Rikimaru

> ça serait possible d'avoir un Chan warhammer online sur TS ? avec salons Général/Ordre/Destruction ?
> 
> Ou c'est ptete abusé, je sais pas


Avec un coté odre et destruction merci :;):

----------


## Logan

Mayyyrde, j'arrive plus à me connecter sur le serveur.

J'y étais à l'instant, je me suis fais registered, et j'arrive pas à revenir  ::cry:: 

[EDIT] Ok, c'est bon .... J'ai fais le boulet.

----------


## KiwiX

En parlant de ça, c'est normal que le son ne passe nul part sur les chans TS ?

Test local : Queud'.
Pilote audio principal ou Realtek Output de sélectionné en sortie : Queud'.
Fonctionne partout ailleurs et parfaitement (Steam/Xfire/MSN/Skype).
Mon statut sur TS : R (Registered ?), V (Voice ?), AV (??).

Pilotes audio réinstallées. Le pilote à l'installation de TS s'est visiblement bien installé aussi... Conflit avec les drivers audio ? Réinstall ? Une idée ?

Merci !

----------


## Ragondin

N'est ce pas lié au fait qu'il faille te filer l'autorisation de parler? C'était lié à une vague de connards/bots il y a de ça qq semaines.

Enfin il me semble.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon bah merde j'ai de l'écho sa race. Rien à faire, que je mute ou pas mes autres sources de sons... Du coup obligé d'utiliser une touche pour causer, pas très pratique dans l'absolu.

----------


## Skiant

> Bon bah merde j'ai de l'écho sa race. Rien à faire, que je mute ou pas mes autres sources de sons... Du coup obligé d'utiliser une touche pour causer, pas très pratique dans l'absolu.


Casque micro ou micro+baffles? Si c'est le deuxième cas tu mérites des baffes, si c'est le premier, je présume que tu dois avoir comme 99% des gens un chipset audio realtek, ce qui se traduit, dans la grande logique Realtekienne, de muter les sections "Rear pink in" et/ou "Front Pink In" dans le gestionaire audio, section "lecture" et non pas "enregistrement".

----------


## Algent

Half nous a joyeusement planté ts \o/

----------


## Norochj

Normal que les deux derniers gus qui se connectaient "Guest2" et "jetelametblingbling" soient sur une plateforme Hacker ???
C'est pas plutôt le serveur qui a été piraté plutôt que Half qui a fait des conneries ?

----------


## Algent

> Normal que les deux derniers gus qui se connectaient "Guest2" et "jetelametblingbling" soient sur une plateforme Hacker ???
> C'est pas plutôt le serveur qui a été piraté plutôt que Half qui a fait des conneries ?


j'avoue avoir un doute a cause de ces 3 la, mais même si c'est le cas alors ça veut dire qu'une faille est apparue car me semble qu'on a déjà eu plein d'attaques plus violentes (dos je croit) qui ont pas passé le cap.

au cas ou j'espère que les pass sont cryptés correctement dans les bases :"

----------


## Super Menteur

> Normal que les deux derniers gus qui se connectaient "Guest2" et "jetelametblingbling" soient sur une plateforme Hacker ???
> C'est pas plutôt le serveur qui a été piraté plutôt que Half qui a fait des conneries ?


Ca collerait avec le fait que le serveur soit pas à jour remarque.

En tout cas, BOUGE TOI HALF §§§§

----------


## Eradan

Je dirais plutôt juste deux cons qui ont profité de ce que la mare au spam n'ait plus été modérée.

----------


## Niklaos

C'est bon ca refonctionne  ::): 
Vive Half le low  ::lol::

----------


## Eradan

Down again.

----------


## Wazatiste

Connard incompétent donc  ::P:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

server down ?  ::(:

----------


## Crusader

Je confirme

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Dommage, ça nous aurait bien servi ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## Moen

Il est up  :^_^:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

'peccable  :;): 

C'est pour ça qu'on perdait tout le temps hier  ::lol::

----------


## Niklaos

Ouais y'a eu une petite panne chez gandi pendant deux heures samedi  ::): 
Maintenant ca reroule.

----------


## Moen

C'était une migration pas une panne ^^

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ca serait possible de se faire enregistrer sur le serveur siouplé ? 
Chuis bloqué dans le chan par défaut, sans voice, comme un malheureux canard aphone  ::'(: 

Edit : Merci Pyjama  ::lol::

----------


## seboya

Tout pareil, j'ai du réinstaller l'OS et plus moyen de passer la salle par défaut.

----------


## Personatus

Un admin pour m'enregistrer stp ?

----------


## Niklaos

T'as pas besoins d'un admin mais juste d'un monsieur avec R a coté de son pseudo bien luné qui prend le temps de te donner l'autorisation et t'enregistrer, de parler et si besoins de t'expliquer le "comment ça marche ?".
Sinon si je te croise je t'enregistrerais avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

Bon et Mumble alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Salut, j'ai souci avec TS, j'peux pas changer de channel...  ::|: 



Someone help me ?  ::cry::

----------


## Saumon

T'es enregistré au moins?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bon et Mumble alors ?


A Mon hUMBLE avis,... non rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> T'es enregistré au moins?


Han, c'est ça...  ::ninja::  
Il se trouve que non. Quelle est la marche à suivre?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'es enregistré maintenant ? Sinon préviens ici je viendrai sur TS.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Non, j'suis pas enregistré justement. J'aimerais savoir comment procéder.  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Connecte toi sur TS dans 10 minutes. Je te donnerai la permission de t'enregistrer et t'expliquerai comment faire. Je termine une série.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Dacodac Wallon.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est sympa d'écouter les conversations de Niklaos sur TS en se mettant "Away".

Et sinon, c'est bon caca de l'espace ? J'étais parti manger.

----------


## Niklaos

> C'est sympa d'écouter les conversations de Niklaos sur TS en se mettant "Away".
> 
> Et sinon, c'est bon caca de l'espace ? J'étais parti manger.


Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un spy  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un spy avec pour pseudo Anonym "Away" tellement il est spy.

----------


## Moen

Spy de oufzor ce pyj !  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Hey, balances pas que c'était moi !

----------


## Niklaos

Surtout que maintenant tu es dans le secret du _Space Caca_ !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'dois m'faire un tatouage maintenant ?

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Pitain je suis vraiment une ouiche lorraine, je me suis enregistré y'a une semaine mais j'ai déjà oublié mon MdP, j'en ai essayé plusieurs là, les plus probables, pas de bol aucun n'était le bon, résultat ban pour 10mn...

Je vais retenter 2/3 mots de passe à la fin du ban, mais si je le retrouve pas, y'a moyen de récupérer son mdp, ou faut créer un nouveau compte?


EDIT: Bon bin j'ai essayé un autre mdp pendant la période de ban, ça a marché... ... Bref, plus de problèmes donc jusqu'à mon prochain oubli de mdp, et vu mon mdp ça devrait arriver rapidement...

----------


## Frite

Au secours § Serveur down §

----------


## Flaggados

Pourquoi qu'il marche plus le serveur ? Sniiiiiiiiiif !  ::cry::

----------


## Niklaos

*INFO :* 

Y'a un souci avec le serveur TS depuis hiere soir. Ca vient de chez gandi, je ne peux meme pas me connecter directement sur la machine.

En gros pour le moment on ne peut rien faire. Il faut juste attendre que les gens gandi relancent les serveurs  ::):

----------


## Nortifer

J'immagine que ca a un rapport avec les serveurs TF2 qui ont sauter, et les psychostats aussi ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et les serveurs L4D ?

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Je me demandais pourquoi on voyait plus les serveurs CPC apparaitrent en page d'accueil sur le site, j'ai ma réponse.

----------


## Niklaos

Oui y'a un rapport  ::): 

C'est la meme panne pour les serveur de Jeux, les psycostats et le TS ...

----------


## Colbaq

On va tous mourir !

----------


## Eradan

Ou alors on lynche Half  ::ninja::

----------


## Colbaq

> Ou alors on lynche Half


Mais non Half est sûrement en train de réparer les serveurs.
A moins qu'il soit justement le responsable de la panne  ::ninja::

----------


## Sub4

Il faudrai remplacer le chan ts "fallout3" par un "GTA4"

----------


## Moen

*Bureau du FBI- section Recherche de pannes* 

Temoins n° 352 56T 

*Nom* : Half
*Prénom* : Halfaussi
*Date de naissance* : NC

Extrait du témoignage : "_Mince le truc qui sort là c'était pas un porte Gobelet ? Parce que j'ai mis mon café dessus et le truc est rentré comme par magie, le café est tombé dans la machine et ça a fait ' pffcchuiiiifff'_ "

Enregistré le 7/12/2008 5h PM.

----------


## Niklaos

> Il faudrai remplacer le chan ts "fallout3" par un "GTA4"


Bonne idée  ::P: 

D'autant plus que je viens de recevoir ma boiboite ce Week-End et que c'est bien bon !
En tout cas j'ai franchement envie d'essayer de le multi. Donc si je suis pas le seul y'a moyen de rigoler un peu !

----------


## -=dolido=-

Salut,

Je me suis permis de créer un Channel quake live, de plus en plus de canards y jouent .

----------


## Roland Flure

Depuis quand les rouquins se permettent des trucs ?

----------


## -=dolido=-

Depuis que ceux qui jouent à Halo 2 trainent ici noob !

----------


## Roland Flure

Haha je l'attendais celle là (en fait nan, j'attendais un truc sur mon sac)  :B): 
Bon quand est ce que tu me crames le fessard sur L4D toi ?

----------


## Frite

Roland voudrait un channel Léa Passion Vétérinaire.
Merci d'avance pour lui.

----------


## Roland Flure

Fake !







C'est un chan Léa Passion Mode que je veux  :B):

----------


## Lang0chat

Ah merci pour l'enregistrement sur TS, un vrai gentleman ce Roland  :B):

----------


## Niklaos

> Ah merci pour l'enregistrement sur TS, un vrai gentleman ce Roland


Il faut dire Mr Flure !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il faut dire Mr Flure !


Merci  :B): 
Mais tu lui as pas encore dit qu'il faut niquay le laos  ::siffle::

----------


## Niklaos

> Merci 
> Mais tu lui as pas encore dit qu'il faut niquay le laos


Never Done  ::lol::

----------


## Lang0chat

Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de laos  ::o: 

D'ailleurs Mr Flure j'ai eu une embrouille tout à l'heure avec TS. Je me connecte, fout un pseudo et là, impossible de me connecter a un channel (avec un joli U à coté de mon pseudo)  ::huh::  J'ai du foiré un truc mais je repasserai sur TS ce soir, il devrait y avoir du monde.

----------


## Frite

> Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de laos 
> 
> D'ailleurs Mr Flure j'ai eu une embrouille tout à l'heure avec TS. Je me connecte, fout un pseudo et là, impossible de me connecter a un channel (avec un joli U à coté de mon pseudo)  J'ai du foiré un truc mais je repasserai sur TS ce soir, il devrait y avoir du monde.


Tu t'es enregistré la dernière fois, avec le "register with server" ? Si oui, normalement tu mémorises ton login et mdp, et tu peux parler sans souci dès que tu te connectes.

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'ai du foiré un truc mais je repasserai sur TS ce soir, il devrait y avoir du monde.


Même maintenant, t'as sûrement Eradan_le_bot qui y traîne  ::rolleyes:: 




> et tu peux parler sans souci dès que tu te connectes.


Quand ton micboost est activay  ::o:

----------


## Frite

> Quand ton micboost est activay


Je vous emmerde, monsieur.

Ce soir je mets à jour mes pilotes Realtek, ça ira mieux.

----------


## Super Menteur

> pilotes realtek mieux.


fatal error §§§

----------


## Lang0chat

> Tu t'es enregistré la dernière fois, avec le "register with server" ? Si oui, normalement tu mémorises ton login et mdp, et tu peux parler sans souci dès que tu te connectes.


Ouais c'est fait mais y'a une couille dans le paté... Je referai ça ce soir tranquillement après le taf. Le truc c'est que je viens de réessayer et ça foire. J'ai peut être tapé le mauvais mdp ou je sais pas quoi  ::ninja:: 





> Même maintenant, t'as sûrement Eradan_le_bot qui y traîne


Je suis allé voir sa page steam d'ailleurs , je suis...fan!  ::o:  ::mellow::  Elle est cheatay ou quoi?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je suis allé voir sa page steam d'ailleurs , je suis...fan!  *Elle* est cheatay ou quoi?


Si tu parlais pas de la page, cette phrase devient immédiatement ma signature  ::wub::

----------


## Lang0chat

> Si tu parlais pas de la page, cette phrase devient immédiatement ma signature


Tout à fait  ::ninja:: 

Edit: J'ai honte, je m'étais trompé de login, je mérite le fouet votre seigneurie...

----------


## Flipmode

Hayllauw !
Est-il possible de s'enregistrer à cette heure tardive sur le ts ?

Marci d'avance !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je peux venir ouais. Si tu ne traines pas.

----------


## Flipmode

Merci =)

----------


## n0ra

Yop,

Ca fait depuis quelques jours que j'essaie de me connecter au TS coin coin, mais sans succès.

J'ai cette erreur à chaque tentative :

No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it

Alors oui je rentre correctement l'adresse et sans pass.
J'ai tenté avec "Quick connect" mais rien à faire, toujours pareil.

Vous avez une petite idée?

----------


## Flipmode

La ça viens de me le faire, c'est temporaire de  la part du server ?

----------


## Bah

> La ça viens de me le faire, c'est temporaire de  la part du server ?


Suis allé vérifier et j'arrive pas non plus. Ca semble down.

----------


## Ephez

Ouai le srveur est down il faut surement attendre un reboot de la par de gandi ou Half...

----------


## Ashlook



----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## Frite



----------


## Acteon



----------


## Flipmode

On voit le résultat.

----------


## Ashlook

Ouais  ts  up §§§

----------


## Carpette

Comme ça vous pouvez me rejoindre sur Empires AVEC ts !
Joie  ::lol::

----------


## v1nce

Bon après petite recherche il me faut m'enregistrer pour pouvoir changer de channel sous ts, j'y suis connecté la, marche à suivre siou plait ?  ::): 


edit : Merci bien !  :B):

----------


## Marty

C'est quoi le channel "The mappers' hideout" dans le chan TF2 ?

C'est un truc réservé aux mappeurs de TF2 ? Si c'est le cas, on a bien l'*impréssion* que ca bosse sévère : il y a tjs plein de monde !

 ::P:

----------


## Niklaos

Mr Flure au rapport ! c'est quoi ce bordel ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Bah ça dépend, lequel ?

----------


## bigstef

Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer mon login?
Je souhaiterais rejoindre les channels de supreme commander forged alliance ,enemy territory et enemy teritory quake war.

edit: cool c'est fait et c'est tres rapide. Merci

----------


## Norochj

Qui est-ce qui a enlevé le contrôle parentale du serveur TS ? J'entends des voix fluette d'adolescent de maternelle...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'attends des voix fluette d'adolescent de maternelle...


 ::huh::

----------


## Carpette

Il n'était plus habitué à ta voie de belge

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Il n'était plus habitué à ta voie de belge


Ma voie belge ?

----------


## Flipmode

Action > réaction :
Blague de Ashlook > réaction de Fleubbeure

[02:28:55] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:28:59] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:02] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:06] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:08] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:13] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:15] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:19] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:20] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:24] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:24] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:30] Ashlook joined channel
[02:29:34] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber ()
[02:29:39] Ashlook joined channel
[02:30:21] Ashlook was kicked from the server by player Flubber (You are flooding the Server)
[02:30:29] Flubber quit

 :^_^:

----------


## ticonderoga

Souviens toi Suba, souviens toi de ces heures où tu t'es tant confié  ::):

----------


## Ashlook

Putain Flubber tu rate Suba bourré la :s.

----------


## ticonderoga

Plus de 60 min de paroles avinées sans discontinuer, un gros exploit, on voit Suba tituber en parlant, la degaine gainsbarre  ::o:

----------


## Roland Flure

Et personne a pensé à rec ?  ::(:

----------


## Frite

Bon Niklaos, quand est-ce que tu remove registration ce lowzor de Ashlook ?

----------


## Flipmode

> Et personne a pensé à rec ?


Sisi...
Mais ya les blagues foireuse de ashlook dedans donc je peux pas me permettre ...  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pssst flipmode psst !  ::ninja::  Koupaing ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sisi...
> Mais ya les blagues foireuse de ashlook dedans donc je peux pas me permettre ...


Je te l'échange contre un rec d'une session chant de Ashlook  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

> Putain Flubber tu rate Suba bourré la :s.


Encore ? Il boit pour oublier son low skill ?  ::o:

----------


## Freefrag

y'avait les cartes pokémon pour la récrée avant et maintenant y'a les record ts a s'échanger  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

On n'est pas à la récrée ici ?

----------


## Frite

Haha §§

----------


## b0b0

Patrick Teamspeack ?

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai "lauwler" ... à moins que ça sois mon dvd de coluche  ::o:

----------


## vwr

Quelqu'un a testé Voon, par hasard ? (c'est en beta chez ten ton hammer ou massively). En gros c'est un mélange de teamspeak/steam avec plus de salons de discussion. Il n'y a que moi qui trouve que TS c'est un peu pour les vieux conservateurs nerdz -pléonasme ? - (OK ça prends peu de mémoire sys/bande passante mais bon, si c'est pour avoir un système vieux jeu avec un son moyen...) ?

----------


## Sao

J'ai un souci. Depuis quelques temps je me fais bannir automatiquement de TS sous prétexte d'excessive flood. Le problème c'est que quand ça arrive mon microphone est muté ... Et quand je ne suis pas muté ça fonctionne. Mauvais paramétrage ?

Bref, si y'en a qui ont eu ce souci et qui l'ont résolu, je veux bien la solution. Niklaos, help me !

Merci.

----------


## Flipmode

Viens plus sur TS !
Ou te mute plus et parle tout le temps tu saura pourquoi tu est kick xD

----------


## Roland Flure

Ca arrive de tu changes de canal plusieurs fois de suite rapidement.

----------


## Skiant

> Quelqu'un a testé Voon, par hasard ? (c'est en beta chez ten ton hammer ou massively). En gros c'est un mélange de teamspeak/steam avec plus de salons de discussion. Il n'y a que moi qui trouve que TS c'est un peu pour les vieux conservateurs nerdz -pléonasme ? - (OK ça prends peu de mémoire sys/bande passante mais bon, si c'est pour avoir un système vieux jeu avec un son moyen...) ?


C'est surtout que c'est assez facile pour avoir le système tel qu'on le veut sur le serveur CPC : Les parfaits inconnus restent bloqués dans un chan pourri, les personnes déjà enregistrées peuvent se déplacer dans les channels et enregistrer les gens qu'ils connaissent.


Avec flubber on avait testé Mumble, c'était très sympa pour la qualité audio, mais c'était tellement la misère à configurer niveau serveur qu'on a abandonné l'idée.
Je viens de jeter un oeil à Voon, et ça n'a pas l'air d'être possible d'utiliser le même genre de configuration que sur le serveur TS. N'importe quel user peut rejoindre un channel à partir du moment où il connait son nom et son password, autrement dit, n'importe quel chieur pourra récupérer les infos et venir emmerder le monde.

Si tu trouves un soft magique qui permet d'avoir à la fois une bonne qualité audio et un système d'users qui permette ce qui tourne actuellement sur le serveur TS CPC, alors n'hésite pas à en parler.

----------


## Flipmode

Ventrilo ? Niveau qualité c'est très bien après je sais pas pour les chan public etc ...

----------


## Sao

> Ca arrive de tu changes de canal plusieurs fois de suite rapidement.


Ben non, justement. Quand je mute c'est que ma coloc' dort, pour pouvoir entendre les autres et suivre un peu.

----------


## vwr

> C'est surtout que c'est assez facile pour avoir le système tel qu'on le veut sur le serveur CPC [...] 
> Si tu trouves un soft magique qui permet d'avoir à la fois une bonne qualité audio et un système d'users qui permette ce qui tourne actuellement sur le serveur TS CPC, alors n'hésite pas à en parler.


C'est sympathique de me faire une petite review.  :;):  Si jamais je trouve en effet quelque chose de correct, je vous ferai signe.

----------


## n0ra

> Ventrilo ? Niveau qualité c'est très bien après je sais pas pour les chan public etc ...


C'est même meilleur niveau son.
Très stable et une configuration assez complète.

----------


## Skiant

> Ventrilo ? Niveau qualité c'est très bien après je sais pas pour les chan public etc ...


A essayer.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Avec Niklaos on a essayé une fois Mumble (Ventrilo) je sais pas c'qu'il en est.

----------


## Skiant

> Avec flubber on avait testé Mumble, c'était très sympa pour la qualité audio, mais c'était tellement la misère à configurer niveau serveur qu'on a abandonné l'idée.


6 posts plus haut.

----------


## vwr

Bon, j'ai cherché un peu, va falloir attendre les programmes passant par le Dolby Axon pour avoir quelque chose de propre et de nouveau, pour peu qu'il existe des programmes tiers non intégré au jeu directement disponibles. Cela dit, visiblement Ventrilo est finalement une meilleure solution au niveau de la qualité audio.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai mais TS c'est déjà bien on s'entend bien et ya de la place.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En plus on se connaît tous avec les voix Made In TeamSpeak, ça va être dur de passer à ventrilo, on aura du mal à se reconnaître. Le son sera tellement bon que l'on pourra entendre la chute des derniers cheveux de Dolido !

----------


## Skiant

> Le son sera tellement bon que l'on pourra entendre la chute des derniers cheveux *roux* de Dolido !


fixed.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je me demande comment j'ai pu oublié ça !


Si un admin passe ici, j'aimerais qu'il me colle 4 points pour avoir oublié de mentionner la rouxtitude de Dolido.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est quand même pas pour rien qu'il joue Piroux, bordayl !

Sinon oui, je confirme, la première fois que j'ai entendu les Ashlook, Pounchi ou encore Frite au téléphone, j'ai hurlé au fake à cause de leurs voix  ::mellow::

----------


## Ashlook

Bah c'est connu que les codec TS sont à chier ^^. Mais bon, on s'y fait.

----------


## Flipmode

> Envoyé par *Pyjama Wallon*  
> _Le son sera tellement bon que l'on pourra entendre la chute des derniers cheveux roux de Dolido !_


*T'inquiète pas Dolido ils riront moins !* (quand tes cheveux seront tous tombé)

----------


## Freefrag

au fait pourquoi changer de système, il est bien ts, la config est déjà toute faite, la plupart des personnes connait, le son est bien, c'est sur c'est pas du dolby digital surround 35545.3234 HD rox mais c'est assez clair pour comprendre Toto0o0o0o en train de gueuler de nous la fermer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Colbaq

Moi je trouve que les cris de Shinsh passent plutôt bien par TS  ::rolleyes:: 
Faut dire je l'entends ingame que quand il parle anglais ...

----------


## Flipmode

> au fait pourquoi changer de système, il est bien ts, la config est déjà toute faite, la plupart des personnes connait, le son est bien, c'est sur c'est pas du dolby digital surround 35545.3234 HD rox mais c'est assez clair pour comprendre Toto0o0o0o en train de gueuler de nous la fermer


C'est histoire de dépenser des sous t'a pas compris c'est pour l'image de riche de canardpc  :B):

----------


## -=dolido=-

Purée, absent 2 semaines, et ca continue à vanter mes fabuleux talent de joueur le plus skillé et teamplay que l'univers ait jamais connu .

I AM LEGEND ! quoi

----------


## Flipmode

> Purée, absent 2 semaines, et ca continue à vanter mes fabuleux talent de joueur le plus *roux et dégarni* que l'univers ait jamais connu .


fixed?

----------


## ThzChz

> Ventrilo ? Niveau qualité c'est très bien après je sais pas pour les chan public etc ...


Je plussoie que ventrilo niveau qualité c'est nickel, personnellement je ne supporte plus TS, même avec le codec au max. Y'a plein de petits détails sympathiques aussi, genre mettre des effets sur les gens pour les entendre + ou - fort (dans le cas où vous en avez marre de leur dire d'augmenter leur outbound).

Par contre, et c'est là que ça devient tout de suite moins intéressant : il faut une license pour héberger un serveur de plus de 8 places. Et ils n'accordent des licenses qu'à des "hébergeurs", pas à des "particuliers". Conséquence impossible de monter son propre serveur à moins de se lancer dans la location de serveurs, obligé de passer par un service existant. Plus de détails : http://ventrilo.com/purchase.php .

----------


## Skiant

En plus, j'ai matté un peu la config sur le côté serveur, et la configuration type TS CPC (users enregistrés qui peuvent se déplacer et autoriser l'enregistrement), bah on peut se brosser, donc je confirme que Ventrilo n'est pas une alternative viable au Teamspeak.

----------


## G2LOQ

C’est normal que je ne puisse pas me logger sur aucun des channels du TS ?

----------


## Flipmode

On verra l'année prochain :/

----------


## Sao

J'ai toujours un bug qui me kicke pour excess flood, alors que non, je ne fais pas d'excess flood.

----------


## Nortifer

tu n'es pas en push to talk ?

----------


## Sao

Non, mais hop je change ça. Merci !  :;):

----------


## Nortifer

Bah justement. tu aurais été en PTT, tu aurais pu avoir un bug qui fait que ton micro est constamment ouvert. D'ou le flood

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben apparemment il a le problème avec les 2  :;):

----------


## Sao

Hahaha, je me marre. Ben j'attends cinq minutes. :sifflote:

----------


## G2LOQ

Pas un noble couronné ne pourrait m’adouber histoire de pouvoir utiliser le TS ?  ::blink::

----------


## Skiant

> Pas un noble couronné ne pourrait m’adouber histoire de pouvoir utiliser le TS ?


Si tu passes sur le TS dans les 10 minutes à venir, y'a moyen.

Edith : Time's up. Plus tard dans la journée, peut-être.

----------


## G2LOQ

> Si tu passes sur le TS dans les 10 minutes à venir, y'a moyen.
> 
> Edith : Time's up. Plus tard dans la journée, peut-être.


   Ok, je tacherais d’être là pour ma consécration. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Carpette

> J'ai un souci. Depuis quelques temps je me fais bannir automatiquement de TS sous prétexte d'excessive flood. Le problème c'est que quand ça arrive mon microphone est muté ... Et quand je ne suis pas muté ça fonctionne. Mauvais paramétrage ?
> 
> Bref, si y'en a qui ont eu ce souci et qui l'ont résolu, je veux bien la solution. Niklaos, help me !
> 
> Merci.


Je me fait tout le temps ban de TS, tout simplement par ce que je mute automatiquement le micro quand je parle en jeu, du coup, au bout d'un moment, je prend un ban pour flood, par ce que le serveur détecte un nombre trop important de changement d'état.

C'est chiant, mais bon ...

----------


## Roland Flure

Ah bah après si t'as pas d'humour aussi...

----------


## Bah

> Je me fait tout le temps ban de TS, tout simplement par ce que je mute automatiquement le micro quand je parle en jeu, du coup, au bout d'un moment, je prend un ban pour flood, par ce que le serveur détecte un nombre trop important de changement d'état.
> 
> C'est chiant, mais bon ...


Je faisais pareil, ça a marché un bon moment, puis tout à coup impossible et kick pour flood immédiat. Du coup,j'ai arrêté.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

*Je vote pour un channel Titan Quest sur le serveur.*  :B):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bien, ça t'occupe.

----------


## Flipmode

Je vote pour un channel utile sur le serveur.  :B):

----------


## Roland Flure

T'arrives un peu tard, y'a déjà le channel Hellgate London.

----------


## elpec

bonjour kkun peut me register sur TS
Login =elpequeno
merci

----------


## Flipmode

Faut voir directement sur le ts avec un admin dessus

Sinon pour les joueurs de *mirror's edge* ya un chan qui a était créé !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Faut voir directement sur le ts avec un admin dessus


Pas besoin d'admin, même un naab comme toi peut register quelqu'un.

elpec, y'a Eradan_bot et moi sur ts là si tu veux être enregistré, connecte toi.

----------


## Yshuya

> Pas besoin d'admin, même un naab comme toi peut register quelqu'un.
> 
> elpec, y'a Eradan_bot et moi sur ts là si tu veux être enregistré, connecte toi.



I need un petit register.   ::(: 

It's good merci Chais plus qui

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu as été enregistré par le sieur Flubber en personne  :B):

----------


## Flipmode

> Tu as été enregistré par le sieur Flubber en personne


Et non pas par Roland Flure le serf du sieur  ::rolleyes:: 

Ouai c'est facile :/

----------


## Nono

Hum, serait-il possible, dans l'infini magnanimité dont les admins savent faire preuve, de créer une section W40K : Dawn of War 2 , juste au dessus du 1 par exemple (ou bien tout en haut en rouge gras italique souligné) ? Et de prévoir par exemple quatre sous-sections, pour les Team.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Hum, serait-il possible, dans l'infini magnanimité dont les admins savent faire preuve, de créer une section W40K : Dawn of War 2 , juste au dessus du 1 par exemple (ou bien tout en haut en rouge gras italique souligné) ? Et de prévoir par exemple quatre sous-sections, pour les Team.


J'ai fait ça hier soir, spontanément  ::):

----------


## Say hello

J'ai un problème avec TS, impossible de switcher de canal  ::(:

----------


## Coko

Un grand merci à Madt (je crois  ::rolleyes:: ) pour Le Register  :;): .

----------


## L'invité

Y a Darunt et Lirian qu'aurait besoin que quelqu'un les enregistre sur TS.  :;):

----------


## Lirian

> Y a Darunt et Lirian qu'aurait besoin que quelqu'un les enregistre sur TS.


C'est vrai !
merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Madness

Merci pour l'enregistrement

----------


## Sp1d3r

> J'ai un problème avec TS, impossible de switcher de canal


Si t'es pas enregistré, c'est normal. Faut que tu demandes à quelqu'un de le faire, ou alors souvent yen a qui le font spontanément quand ils voient un pseudo connu qui attends dans le channel dédié  ::):

----------


## gerardo

Hello, 

je viens de tester le serveur TS et je constate que j'échoue lamentablement dans la mare aux spams, apparemment il faut etre enregistré, donc si un canard sympatique passe par ici, je serais interessé  ::):  (pseudo: gerardo ou isbal selon l'humeur)

Merci bieng

EDIT: bon bah plus rapide que l'éclair, c'est fait, merci madt  ::):

----------


## Mad-T

> Hello, 
> 
> je viens de tester le serveur TS et je constate que j'échoue lamentablement dans la mare aux spams, apparemment il faut etre enregistré, donc si un canard sympatique passe par ici, je serais interessé  (pseudo: gerardo ou isbal selon l'humeur)
> 
> Merci bieng
> 
> EDIT: bon bah plus rapide que l'éclair, c'est fait, merci madt


No problemo  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Bon bah je passe sur TS pour si quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer.

edit: C'est bon, mercisme Kr3v et y'a Red bull qui arrivait aussi.  :^_^:

----------


## patator

salut

je cherche des jeux en lan uniquement - genre indifferent - mais pour des bonzaîs d'une dizaine d'année

merci de transmettre...
 ps : pas de recompense envisagée

----------


## Frite

> salut
> 
> je cherche des jeux en lan uniquement - genre indifferent - mais pour des bonzaîs d'une dizaine d'année
> 
> merci de transmettre...
>  ps : pas de recompense envisagée


 ::blink::  ::huh:: 
Je transmets à Flubber, ne t'inquiète pas.

----------


## Lang0chat

La drogue c'est mal, m'kay!
 :Bave:

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut, je suis sur TS, si une bonne canarde pouvais m'enregistrer !! Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je transmets à Flubber, ne t'inquiète pas.


Alors là, y'avait vraiment que toi pour comprendre !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a quoi de dur à comprendre à ce qu'il a dit ?  Z'avez aucun vocabulaire niveau expression française !  ::ninja::

----------


## canardman

Peut-on me register sur ts = sansnomfr

merci

----------


## Zebb

Idem, je veux bien qu'on me donne l'autorisation pour aller emmerder les autres canards  ::): 
(DOW2 me voila!)

Mon pseudo sous TS c'est Zebb

----------


## coolix

Je reste connecté sur TS, jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive, ou qu'un admin me reg' (au choix).
Mon pseudo TS coolix.

----------


## Athmos

Coucou les palmés, qqun peut me Registrer sur le serveur ? pseudo "Athmos", comme d'hab.

Je reste à glander dans la mare aux débiles en attendant.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Coucou les palmés, qqun peut me Registrer sur le serveur ? pseudo "Athmos", comme d'hab.
> 
> Je reste à glander dans la mare aux débiles en attendant.


Copie de mon message envoyer sur TS via le texte :
_Salut
Je t'ai autorisé à t'enregistrer. Normalement clic droit et tu as un truc genre s'enregistrer..._

----------


## Athmos

oki c'est bon merci

----------


## Zebb

J'ai toujours pas eu d'invitation personne ne m'aime  :Emo: 

Je barbote dans la mare tout l'après-midi pour la peine

----------


## LI_In4TIC

J'aimerai que l'on me réauthentifie moi aussi svp. Merci.

----------


## elpec

bonsoir
kkun pour m'enregistrer sur le TS svp
merci
mon pseudo est elpequeno

----------


## Nawak

Est ce que ça vient de moi, ou en ce moment le serveur TS est down?

----------


## Lezardo

Non non t'inquiète il est down pour moi aussi.

----------


## Nawak

Okay, je regrette de pas pouvoir vous souhaiter bonne nuit de vive voix  ::'(:

----------


## Voodoonice

Au secours !!!!!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est un scandale !

----------


## Bah

Alors moi je dis : standing ovation pour Wobak. CLAP ! CLAP ! CLAP !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah, tu veux voir ma bite ?

----------


## Bah

> Bah, tu veux voir ma bite ?


Non, pas là, non.

----------


## airOne

Si un canard pouvait me "register" sur TS  ::):

----------


## rayvax

rAyvax à register par un gentil monsieur (pas ceux avec des grands impér. quand même non faut pas).
Merki.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je suis là pour quelques minutes mais faut venir.

----------


## Flipmode

> (pas ceux avec des grands impér. quand même non faut pas).
> Merki.


Si si j'ai l'imper ! :Bave:

----------


## lolo.lib

Bonjour,je viens d'acheter tf2; quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer sur TS plzzz    
pseudo :lolo.lib

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de me connecter pour le faire, mais tu ne réponds pas (et je m'entends en echo dans ton micro  ::mellow:: )

----------


## lolo.lib

salut je vais essayer de faire le necessaire merci

----------


## Roland Flure

Voilà sayfay, ouailcaume  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

L'autre fois avec Nawak on s'entendait pas. Une fois que je lui ai donné le droit de s'enregistrer et qu'on a changé de canal ça marchait. Il y a toujours le mini chat, pas très pratique mais ça dépanne  :;): .

----------


## Super Menteur

Ah ah ah



> Bonjour, est-ce que tu pourrais me mettre les SA, je connais parfaitememtn teamspeak et ses commandes, toutzq les abreviations et je suis tres disponible, de ce fait je pourras vous aider a moderer ce serveur.
> Cordialement,Itachi.

----------


## Mad-T

> Ah ah ah
>  	Citation:
>  	 	 		 Bonjour, est-ce que tu pourrais me mettre les SA, je connais parfaitememtn teamspeak et ses commandes, toutzq les abreviations et je suis tres disponible, de ce fait je pourras vous aider a moderer ce serveur.
> Cordialement,Itachi. 			 		Ah ah ah


Bonjour, je m'appelle NIKlelow-aos, je connais un peu TS, vaguement l'informatique, et je souhaiterais administrer un serveur TS pour bicher...

C'est possible ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ah ah ah


Nan mais déjà, "Itachi" quoi...  ::|: 
Au moins ça t'a fait marrer. Tu lui as répondu quoi à ce comique ?

----------


## bullfrog

Salut, je suis dans la mare en ce moment, quelqu'un peut me register ?

Edit : Merci !

----------


## Say hello

Hmm pour le Teamspeak overlay, truc bien pratique en jeu, pas d'effet secondaire et de contre-indication avec Steam? en particulier niveau de la sécurité "vieille peau rancunière éternelle" VAC?

Parce que j'ai un compte à faire frotter le seyks de flip sur son clavier donc ça m'emmerderais d'être vac-banned pour voir si c'est Dolido ou Roland Flure qui raconte le plus de conneries.

----------


## Frite

Jamais entendu personne être banni à cause de TSO. La seule contre-indication, c'est Vista.
Et celui qui raconte le plus de conneries, c'est de très loin Roland.

----------


## Say hello

Ah ben nos avis con-vergent.

----------


## Colbaq

> Ah ben nos avis con-vergent.


On s'amuse plus quand ça diverge  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Verge.

Non ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et celui qui raconte le plus de conneries, c'est de très loin Roland.





> Ah ben nos avis con-vergent.


Comme si les avis de Frite et d'un jolien pouvaient être pris au sérieux... et puis j'ai mon admin Toto pour me protéger, je suis sa muse qu'il m'a dit !  ::lol::

----------


## Freefrag

lécheur de bottes, vichyste  :<_<:

----------


## Say hello

> un jolien pouvaient être pris au sérieux...


Ségrégationniste!  ::(: 
Et puis ça fait un moment que j'y suis pas retourné.  ::zzz::

----------


## Wobak

Désolé pour mon coup de rage sur l'histoire des taunts hier soir :-\²

----------


## Flipmode

> Et celui qui raconte le plus de conneries, c'est de très loin Roland.


Pas si bête le Frite est bête !

----------


## Freefrag

> Désolé pour mon coup de rage sur l'histoire des taunts hier soir :-\²


de quoi ? vers quelle heure? ou ? quand ? comment ? pourquoi? etc...

en tout cas j'ai pas vu ou ca devait être apres 5 heures du matin

----------


## Flipmode

My god eradan rageux quand on rigole pas avec lui xD

"FLUBBER ya flipmode qui rigole avec les autres de mon chan mais pas avec moi !"
Prochaine fois eradan tu nous dérange pas pour si peu surtout si t'a éteint ton micro et que je parle avec les autres  :;): 

pov' "VILAIN".

MAJ.

----------


## Roland Flure

> pov' con.


Sans insulte, ça marchait aussi hein.

----------


## Flubber

Je cite Sub 22-02-09 - 03h43 : "Je veux pas être dans avec fufurius dans la saison 5" et pourtant on a les rec de la soirée (biere/vin/punch/vodka-perrier).

----------


## ticonderoga

Je suis parti beaucoup trop tôt cette nuit je vois, je vais arreter les lans à la messe du dimanche matin.

----------


## Skiant

> *rageux*

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

TS il a la mononucléose ?

----------


## Flipmode

Quand tu pense jvais sur un chan pour dire bonne soirée 10 secondes après jme fais kick par flubber parce que monsieur eradan (avec son micro coupé) aime pas la vie  ::o: 
De plus Rosalie et Jeckhyl étaient en train de me parler, après si il est pas sociable spa mon problème.

----------


## Eradan

> Quand tu pense jvais sur un chan pour dire bonne soirée 10 secondes après jme fais kick par flubber parce que monsieur eradan (avec son micro coupé) aime pas la vie 
> De plus Rosalie et Jeckhyl étaient en train de me parler, après si il est pas sociable spa mon problème.


Il est mignon...

Il est venu souffler sur le chan AoC sans rien dire, alors qu'on était en train de parler. Vu que mes droits de CA avaient sauté, j'ai demandé à Flubber de nous en débarrasser, ce qu'il a fait et je l'en remercie.

Si tu veux dire bonsoir Flipmode, tu le fais. Tu ne viens pas casser les couilles des gens.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est peut être un peu violent aussi hein. Flipmode voulait probablement faire une blague, et à moins de parler de choses secrètes sur un TS presque public, je ne vois pas le problème. Après, je n'ai pas suivi l'affaire, je lis juste vos deux message  :;):

----------


## vwr

Comme Eradan ; pas de surréaction de sa part, un kick suite à un soufflage dans un micro et quelques paroles pas trop compréhensibles, faut s'y attendre et pas le prendre mal et encore moins venir ici pour donner suite.

Toujours pas de mumble ou autre chose en vue ? (Je sais, j'insiste... !)

----------


## Flipmode

Demande a rosalie et jeckhyl si je soufflais coupaing la tu passera pour un con.
Fin de discution.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais je crois qu'il y était non ? Et moi ? Et d'autres ? Et personne ?

Et puis vwr c'est pas ton copain, fin de discussion.  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Copain.

----------


## Sim's

> Toujours pas de mumble ou autre chose en vue ? (Je sais, j'insiste... !)


Le chan passera directement à Teamspeak 3 juste après la sortie de DNF.  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Tu demande pourquoi certain personne rigole à mes paroles incompréhensible :D

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai complètement raté cet épisode (je me suis mis un bon Red Hot à fond ce soir) donc je ne peux témoigner dans un sens ni dans l'autre mais bon, y'a-t'il matière à se prendre la tête ?

Perso je préfère jouer.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'était hier !

----------


## Freefrag

Donc regardons pour demain !

Sinon je voulais savoir si y'a une possibilité pour que l'ascenceur de navigation permettant de voir les chan reste immobile, car il est relativement ennuyant de jeter un coup d'oeil sur ts pour se rendre compte que l'on voit que les chan du bas où il n'y a personne alors que l'on est sur le chan TF2  ::|: 

bon je sais c'est mal expliqué mais si besoin je réexpliquerais

----------


## Wobak

> Donc regardons pour demain !
> 
> Sinon je voulais savoir si y'a une possibilité pour que l'ascenceur de navigation permettant de voir les chan reste immobile, car il est relativement ennuyant de jeter un coup d'oeil sur ts pour se rendre compte que l'on voit que les chan du bas où il n'y a personne alors que l'on est sur le chan TF2 
> 
> bon je sais c'est mal expliqué mais si besoin je réexpliquerais


Je suis pas sûr que ça soit la peine que tu réexpliques hein :D

----------


## Flipmode

J'avoue pour regarder qui est sur le chan TF2 et voir que le chan tout en bas et devoir remonter à chaque fois :s
Au pire faut mettre le chat en tout petit pour voir plus de chan :/

----------


## vwr

*aime bien passer pour un con, l'habitude de la vie de famille*

TS 3 est compatible avec les serveurs TS2RC ?

----------


## Wobak

> *aime bien passer pour un con, l'habitude de la vie de famille*
> 
> TS 3 est compatible avec les serveurs TS2RC ?



Il ne me semble pas que TS3 soit sorti  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Le chan passera directement à Teamspeak 3 juste après la sortie de DNF.





> *aime bien passer pour un con, l'habitude de la vie de famille*
> 
> TS 3 est compatible avec les serveurs TS2RC ?


En plus vwr était sérieux !

Maintenant il va dire "Quoi, Duke Nukem Forever n'est pas encore sorti !? Mais alors c'est quoi le truc que je viens de payer sur Ebay !?".

----------


## vwr

Faut arrêter de croire que tout personne qui tape sur un clavier suit l'actualité software tous les mois. Et j'ai vu teamspeak 3 SDK sur le site ce qui m'a induit à penser qu'un jour on aurait droit à autre chose qu'on son tout pourrave digne du téléphone sans fil de mon grand père. De grands espoirs, de tristes espérances, la vie.

----------


## Freefrag

TS3 est compatible avec TS2RC.

Ouioui TS3 existe mais n'est pas officiel, il regle certains problèmes au niveau des accès sur certains serveur TS

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je voulais pas te blesser.  :Emo: 


*Retourne jouer à Duke Nukem Forever*

----------


## Frite

SuperMenteur, tu peux me donner le SA afin que j'installe TS3 ?
Cordialement, Frite.

----------


## Lionel33

j'utilise depuis plusieurs mois TS3 ,c'est pas officiel en effet mais fonctionne très bien  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai besoin du SA pour installer un plugin anti-hack sur le serveur, merci de faire le nécessaire au plus vite.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi j'ai juste besoin du SA pour bannir Frite et Roland parce qu'ils sont cons.
Merci !


@+, Pyjama Wallon

----------


## Télo

Dans ce cas, je vote Pyjama. Merci pour lui.

----------


## vwr

> Je voulais pas te blesser. 
> *Retourne jouer à Duke Nukem Forever*


*était de mauvaise humeur parce qu'on lui avait rendu des épreuves pourries à corriger de _Pour en finir avec la mécroissance_*

Aujourd'hui une jolie journée, un beau jour !

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai besoin du SA pour installer un plugin anti-hack sur le serveur, merci de faire le nécessaire au plus vite.


Moi j'aurai besoin du SA pour... ah ben non je l'ai déjà.

----------


## Freefrag

ban!!! merde c'est un admin  ::|:

----------


## Bibeuf

Bonjour,

lors de mon inscription sur le serveur teamspeak j'ai fais mon boulet et je pense avoir créer 3 comptes. Soit deux inutiles. Est ce que ces comptes non utilisés pose un probleme quelconque ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui, un grave problème.
D'ailleurs j'aurai besoin de ton login et mot-de-passe Steam pour régler le soucis.

----------


## Voodoonice

Y'aurais pas un problème pour TS là  ::unsure::  ::|:

----------


## Roland Flure

Qu'est ce qui t'arrive ?
Bon bah t'en as pas je viens de te demander sur ts, naab.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Qu'est ce qui t'arrive ?
> Bon bah t'en as pas je viens de te demander sur ts, naab.


C'est bon résolu  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

Bonjour moi aussi jveux un SA juste pour faire chier ... a bah non je fais déjà chier sans !

----------


## Khyheauts

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'enregistré ? x)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et voilà, t'as les droits.

----------


## Khyheauts

Merci  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Un problème sur le ts aujourd'hui ?



> [14:18:59] No reply from server
> Maybe the server is offline
> or maybe teamspeak is not running on it


EDIT : ah bah non, ça fonctionne maintenant.

----------


## Rikimaru

Salut c'est possible d'avoir un channel FPS red orchestra ?
merci .

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait.

----------


## Rikimaru

> C'est fait.


Merci !

----------


## Bah

Je crois que Frite aimerait un chan Alexandra Lederman et Sims 1. STP Flubber.

----------


## Roland Flure

Comment t'es trop un noob, il les a déjà sur le ts de jv.com, où il est SA.

----------


## Nortifer

Ce serais possible de déplacer la mare privée ? Parceque il m'arrive souvent de naviguer entre les channel avec les commandes "previous" et "next" channel, et la mare privée me bloque vu que je ne peux pas passer au dessus, ce qui me force a faire un alt-tab souvent désastreux pour le client HL² :/

----------


## Wobak

Perso quand je fais previous channel en étant dans la mare, ça me descends tout en bas tout seul hein !

----------


## Nortifer

ouais, mais avec le next pour aller sur les chan TF2, ca marche pas.
Je parle bien de la "marre privée" hein, pas la "marre aux canards"

----------


## Khyheauts

Je voudrais savoir si il y a moyen sur TS d'enlever la voie qui parle quand on se connecte, quand quelqu'un arrive ou part etc...

----------


## Flubber

Settings / Options / sounds notifications / disable all sounds et hop...

----------


## Khyheauts

> Settings / Options / sounds notifications / disable all sounds et hop...


Merci bien

----------


## keicain

Bonjour, petit nouveau je suis actuellement dans la mare au spam et souhaiterai me register sur team speak... Quelqu'un pourrai-t-il m'aider dans mon "dépucelage" de Team Speak ?

Edit : Merci Saousul

----------


## Antitan

Bon, the question is simple:

Je suis sur Teamspeak, je suis heureux, le bonheur, l'accès à la logorrhée Teamspeakienne est obtenue. Donc, ça va.

Mais il se trouve que je suis plutôt partisan du Push to talk.
Or quand je bind une touche pour parler il y a deux cas de figure:
- Soit la touche est une touche de raccourci vers le début des channels (en gros, si je prends T, ca va ma switcher de channel Team 1 à Team 5 ad infinitum). Ca me fait pas rentrer dans les channels, mais ca me les sélectionne à toute vitesse quand je reste appuyé dessus.
- Soit la touche n'est pas un raccourci vers quoi que ce soit, et alors, ca me met le petit ding d'erreur environ 15 fois par seconde.

Donc, comment faire pour utiliser le push to talk sans souffrir de ce syndrome?

----------


## Sean_Long

Bonsoir et merci Toto0o0o0o  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Moi j'ai T en PtT et j'ai pas ce problème, ça me fais défiler les chan mais pas changer.

----------


## Antitan

> Moi j'ai T en PtT et j'ai pas ce problème, ça me fais défiler les chan mais pas changer.


Ca me fait défiler les channels, commençant avec un T, mais cela ne me fait pas rentrer dans les dits channels. C'est visiblement pas normal ce comportement. Cela ne devrait pas du tout les sélectionner.

----------


## Sao

Moi je réitère mon blème récurrent. J'ai bindé un Push-to-talk sur MAJ, vu qu'en automatique ça me kick pour flood même si je ne parle ni ne respire pas. Or, ça me kick quand même, et ce à chaque fois que je tape sur mon clavier, que ce soit sur Steam, dans le jeu, ou sur un forum, enfin bref quand j'écris quoi. Et la raison est le flood, alors que je n'utilise pas la touche MAJ.

C'est surtout pénible quand je suis en jeu sur un des chan pour entendre les autres joueurs, et que je communique par écrit parce que ma cloc' dort à côté et que je ne peux pas parler autrement. Du coup, quand je rédige une phrase un peu trop longue, *Ping* "You have been kicked from server machin".

Alors, une question : comment y remédier ?

----------


## Frite

Le kick pour flood est pas du à ton débit de parole (Sinon Flipmode et Emka ne seraient plus là depuis longtemps). 
Vérifie tes binds, si ya pas une action à la con sur une touche que tu utilises souvent en tapant (genre E).

----------


## Sao

Merci Frite, je materai ça en rentrant.

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'enregistrer (ursule15 sur TS) ?

Merci.

----------


## Menkar

Hop, merci à Niklaos de m'avoir enregistré et indiqué la marche à suivre.  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

J'ai installé le machin (faut bien que mon micro me serve à autre chose qu'à L4D), mais je ne sais pas comment on se fait enregistrer. Faut être connecté à TS ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui, et que quelqu'un vienne te filer les droits.
Préviens ici quand tu seras connecté.

----------


## ursule15

Bon, alors je suis connecté sur le serveur TS, en attente d'enregistrement.
Je pense pouvoir resté connecté toute la journée.
login : ursule15

Merci à la bonne âme charitable qui voudra m'enregistrer.


edit : Toto0o0o0o fut une bonne âme charitable, merci à lui.

----------


## XWolverine

Je me suis connecté sur TS pour qu'un bienveillant canard puisse m'enregistrer dans la journée, mais je ne peux pas trop guetter ni causer dedans aujourd'hui.

Ca me servira pour UT3 (canards et hoverboard powa) et peut-être Trackmania, mais plus grand monde ne joue dessus, maintenant, chez les canards  ::cry:: 

Edit : Cool, c'est fait, merci (Ursule15 et Eradan, si j'ai bien tout compris).

----------


## The Lurker

Salut, je suis dans la mare au spams. J'attends qu'une âme charitable m'enregistre, siouplait.  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut, je suis dans la mare au spams. J'attends qu'une âme charitable m'enregistre, siouplait.


Fait, par contre j'avais pas de micro  :;): .

----------


## lokideath

Pareil, si on pouvait m'enregistrer.
Entre temps je vais essayer de comprendre comment ca marche, malin comme je suis ca va être drôle  ::o:

----------


## The Lurker

> Fait, par contre j'avais pas de micro .


Merci à toi.

----------


## lokideath

Merci Gwenladar, ce preux chevalier qui est arrivé sur son poney blanc pour m'enregistrer  ::lol::  (en n'espérant ne pas me tromper dans le pseudo, oui j'en suis tout à fait capable  ::|: ).

----------


## turk182

je voudrais couin couin avec les canards aussi :P si on pouvait me auth :P je suis co egalement depuis hier soir  ::):

----------


## MrIrma

Moi j'aime pas parler au micro : sa me fais une voix de ... canard , pouette !!

----------


## Say hello

Une anecdote pour pousser à venir sur mumble/TS, un grand moment quand Monsieur Roland de Flure pour rire (ou pas) s'est double autoban.. magnifique.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Bonsoir,
il y a quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer. Merchi d'avanche.

EDIT: mon pseudo est bien évidement Ouaflechien.

----------


## Nortifer

C'est fait normalement.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C'est fait normalement.


Merci beaucoup de ton coup de main, je vais voir pour mon problème de micro (qui marchait très bien vendredi).

EDIT: Bizarre en changeant de canal (celui de Demigod) ça marche, quand je reviens dans la mare aux canards plus rien.

----------


## Epervier

Si un gentil canard pouvais m'enregistrer ça serais sympa !
J'ai envie de prendre des toles sur DOW2 et ptet sur DemiGod.

Merci

Epervier, Oiseau de proie

----------


## Frypolar

> Si un gentil canard pouvais m'enregistrer ça serais sympa !
> J'ai envie de prendre des toles sur DOW2 et ptet sur DemiGod.
> 
> Merci
> 
> Epervier, Oiseau de proie


Done par passage éclair  :;): . Par contre j'avais la flemme d'aller chercher mon micro et de le brancher  ::P: .

----------


## Niklaos

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): 

Dites moi de maniere generale, ca plairait a tout le monde de migrer vers un serveur mumble pour remplacer ce bon vieux TS ??  :;):

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Oui. Et de loin.

Mumble surclasse TeamSpeak sur tous les points.  ::):

----------


## lokideath

C'est surtout plus facile pour s'inscrire, le truc qui est en place pour TS c'est pas toujours pratique (même s'il y a sûrement un tas de raisons légitimes ^^).

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui. Et de loin.
> 
> Mumble surclasse TeamSpeak sur tous les points.


Pareil ici.

----------


## Nortifer

> C'est surtout plus facile pour s'inscrire, le truc qui est en place pour TS c'est pas toujours pratique (même s'il y a sûrement un tas de raisons légitimes ^^).


C'est volontaire si je me plante pas. C'est une excellente mesure de protection anti-boulet.

----------


## Babz

> Oui. Et de loin.
> 
> Mumble surclasse TeamSpeak sur tous les points.


Je plussoie, même que l'overlay il est pratique et que les voix elles sont trop trop mieux bien rendues ! J'en perds mon latin(o - paris lalalalala)  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> Je plussoie, même que l'overlay il est pratique et que les voix elles sont trop trop mieux bien rendues ! J'en perds mon latin(o - paris lalalalala)


Et d'après Flubber (j'ai pas vérifié) le son de Mumble est légèrement en avance, comparé à l'image de TF2 par exemple. Alors que TS était à la bourre.

----------


## Sao

Ouaip, la latence est moindre sur Mumble. L'overlay est super pratique. Et le must : la première fois que j'ai lancé Mumble, je demandais confirmation aux autres parce que la voix est bien mieux retranscrite. C'est toi Machin ? Sûr ?  :tired:  T'as pas cette voix d'habitude ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

L'overlay: Je l'ai avec TS overlay. Et il me sert même quand je n'ai pas TS de lancé.
L'overlay de mumble: Il me faisait crasher. Mon PC n'arrivait pas à lancer certains jeux depuis que j'étais sur Mumble. Jean-Pale m'a dit de suite "Désactive l'overlay". Et ça a fonctionné de suite. Problème bien connu je suppose, donc.

Mumble est moche et mal rangé. Faut que je cherche à installer des skins pour que ça ressemble moins à un notepad malfoutu.

2 cliques pour passer absent contre un seul pour TS. Le son est meilleur sur mumble. Ok... Je trouve juste les voix différentes, ça ressemble peut-être plus à la réalité, mais je m'en fou royalement... J'ai jamais trouvé la qualité de TS pourri. Vraiment pas.


Enfin bon, Mumble, j'aime vraiment pas et ça me fait chier d'être contrait de l'utiliser.

----------


## Bah

Mumble obligatoire, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il a a un push-to-mute.

----------


## Kamicaz

c'est quoi un "push to mute" ?

----------


## Avathar

C'est le fait de pouvoir configurer une touche pour couper le son du micro de mumble. On va dire au hasard celle qui te sert a parler dans TF2. Et comme ça ça évite le désagréable problème d'écho.

----------


## Wobak

> L'overlay: Je l'ai avec TS overlay. Et il me sert même quand je n'ai pas TS de lancé.
> L'overlay de mumble: Il me faisait crasher. Mon PC n'arrivait pas à lancer certains jeux depuis que j'étais sur Mumble. Jean-Pale m'a dit de suite "Désactive l'overlay". Et ça a fonctionné de suite. Problème bien connu je suppose, donc.
> 
> Mumble est moche et mal rangé. Faut que je cherche à installer des skins pour que ça ressemble moins à un notepad malfoutu.
> 
> 2 cliques pour passer absent contre un seul pour TS. Le son est meilleur sur mumble. Ok... Je trouve juste les voix différentes, ça ressemble peut-être plus à la réalité, mais je m'en fou royalement... J'ai jamais trouvé la qualité de TS pourri. Vraiment pas.
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, Mumble, j'aime vraiment pas et ça me fait chier d'être contrait de l'utiliser.


Pour l'overlay, tous les gens qui l'utilisent sur le mumble d'uber,, ça marche il me semble.

Moche ? mokaye, question de gout.
Mal rangé ? wtf ? d'où ?
2 clics pour passer absent ? si tu fais "devenir sourd" tu deviens muet automatiquement, donc un seul clic, comme TS, et tu peux même binder une touche.

Le son est vraiment meilleur ET la bande passante consommée est moindre... sincèrement pour moi y'a pas photo.

D'ailleurs Niklaos comme j'ai installé le mumble d'Uber, si ça t'intéresse j'peux te filer un coup de main pour celui de cpc.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je parle du serveur mumble uber, bien sûr. Enfin, il fonctionne surement avec TF2, mais pas avec ce que j'ai testé.

Mal rangé: Nan c'est vrai, c'est pas mal rangé. C'est juste que c'est moche et mal mit en évidence. Du coup quand je cherche quelqu'un, j'ai du mal.

Ah, je ne savais pas que "Devenir sourd" me rendait muet en même temps. Je l'ai lu en "français", j'aurais pas dû. Encore un truc qui me donne envie de dire que c'est moche. (parce que c'est pas explicite) Et binder la touche, je vois souvent des gens l'avoir sur TS... Alors bon...

Le son est meilleur: Ok, mais j'vois pas la différence. Je me dis "Ah, ça ressemble à ça sa vraie voix... Euh, ok. C'est cool. Mais j'vois pas pourquoi j'ai dû changer de programme, j'suis pas là pour écouter une musique de bonne qualité.

BP consomée moindre: Genre on passe de 8 Ko à 2 Ko. Waw. C'est mon 20Mo qui va être content. Et je crois que dans la grosse majorité d'entre nous, on a des configs qui ne souffrent pas de TS...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wobak

Je parlais bien sûr de la BP client ET Serveur.  ::):

----------


## DecapFour

TS est bien plus ergonomique. Et bien plus userfriendly.

Sur Mumble, il est impossible d'entendre ce qu'on émet, ce qui n'est pas pratique pour gérer sa conf. D'autant plus que le filtre des bruits est mal foutu sur Mumble. Le moindre son de voix est retranscri alors que dans TS les options de gate et les filtres de fréquence sont plus poussés.

Quant à l'overlay. Si tu joues avec des potes, ça sert à rien, et il est difficilement paramétrable. (Là, je veux bien un coup de pouce, j'ai pas réussi à le suppr ...)
Mis à part le low-latency qui est vraiment pourrav sur TS et le register plus simple, Mumble n'a pas d'avantage vraiment significatif. Le son est à peine meilleur, et ce n'est pas un point clé. On est pas là pour faire du Skype, mais pour jouer.

A mon avis, ils ont encore beaucoup de progrès à faire sur le client, car configurer correctement son micro est vraiment bien plus complexe que sur TS.

Chez nous, on essaye de passer à Mumble également, mais pour le moment, on est vraiment pas convaincu. En tout cas pour une vraie utilisation grand public (cad avec des joueurs dont le niveau en informatique se résume à savoir installer un jeu.)

----------


## Flubber

L'overlay, compatibilité G1x, plus de spam/bots, son immédiat et plus rapide que ingame, le seul truc chiant c est la config parfois.

----------


## Frite

> Quant à l'overlay. Si tu joues avec des potes, ça sert à rien, et il est difficilement paramétrable. (Là, je veux bien un coup de pouce, j'ai pas réussi à le suppr ...)


Tu coches "options avancées" dans les réglages (j'ai plus les termes exacts, je suis pas chez moi), et t'auras un onglet overlay, où tu peux ajuster la position, la taille, la police, la couleur, ou bien le supprimer. C'est beaucoup plus modulable que TSO qui pouvait se coller sur du texte en jeu.

Et les réglages sont pas très compliqués pour un noobuser, à part paramétrer une fois l'entrée micro avec l'application auto, et éventuellement modifier l'overlay, la grande majorité des options ne servent jamais pour le joueur lambda.

----------


## Nawak

Mon souci avec mumble c'est que j'arrive pas à filtrer les bruits de mon clavier (quelqu'un a une idée ?), du coup j'suis obligé d'utiliser un push to talk, mais bon rien de dramatique. 

A part ça, que ce soit TS ou Mumble j'm'en fous un peu tant qu'on est tous d'accord sur lequel utiliser.

*relance le débat par sa pertinence inégalable*

----------


## Kamicaz

Avec ce skin je trouve l'interface bien plus lisible.

----------


## Jean Pale

Perso, je préfèrerais parler sur ventrilo...

...et jouer à dota :basshunter:  ::ninja:: 

Non mumble est pas mal, mais la procédure d'inscription est un peu trop simple.

----------


## lokideath

> Avec ce skin je trouve l'interface bien plus lisible.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44a...b-fc11e6b1763c


Ca à l'air plutôt bien, c'est vrai que le skin par défaut est pas terrible, enfin moi je l'aime pas.
Tu as bien fait d'en parler, il y en a plein qui ont l'air vraiment bien :
http://mumble-tower.de/downloads/mumble-skin

Bon après 95% du temps je suis dans un jeu, pas dans mumble donc c'est pas franchement un point crucial  :^_^:

----------


## Kamicaz

Mon skin vient de mumble-tower justement, c'est le premier.

----------


## Wobak

> TS est bien plus ergonomique. Et bien plus userfriendly.
> 
> Sur Mumble, il est impossible d'entendre ce qu'on émet, ce qui n'est pas pratique pour gérer sa conf. D'autant plus que le filtre des bruits est mal foutu sur Mumble. Le moindre son de voix est retranscri alors que dans TS les options de gate et les filtres de fréquence sont plus poussés.


Je trouve pas TS plus ergonomique du tout perso...

Il est tout à fait possible d'entendre ce que tu émets... tu coches les options avancées, et ensuite tu coches le loopback...

Edit : merci pour les skins !! ça rox !

----------


## Frypolar

> Je trouve pas TS plus ergonomique du tout perso...
> 
> Il est tout à fait possible d'entendre ce que tu émets... tu coches les options avancées, et ensuite tu coches le loopback...
> 
> Edit : merci pour les skins !! ça rox !


De même. Mumble est beaucoup plus simple et clair à régler au niveau de l'audio. Y a juste à lire le petit texte, à bouger 1 ou 2 jauges et t'es peinard. Ça prend 30sec.

----------


## DecapFour

Et sur TS ,c'est moins de 30s  ::ninja:: 

Non, plus sérieusement, j'ai essayé pendant 30min avec un pote hier. Impossible pour lui ou pour moi de filtrer par exemple un claquement de doigts effectué à plus d'1m. Le gate est vraiment dur à régler. Et Mumble ne filtre rien. Une fois le gate franchi, il capte tout.
En gros, j'ai la TV d'allumée, on l'entend pas. Si je parle, ça ouvre mon micro et on entend la TV. Chose qui est filtrée sur TS.

Sur TS, tu entends seulement les sons qui franchissent le gate. Sur Mumble, si un son le franchi, tous les sons ambiants sont diffusés.

Mais bon, je pense que Mumble est une bonne alternative, j'ai juste peur qu'il soit chiant à config pour les noobuser  :;): .
TS v3 sort quand ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

De toute façon on n'aura pas le choix, c'est Mumble qui va passer. Les joueurs de TF2 le veule tous, à partir de là c'est lui qui gagne. Et c'est normal.

Je vais commencer à faire plein de recherche sur google pour le modifier alors.

----------


## Kamicaz

C'est sur que si on a de l'aérophagie ça risque de s'entendre sur mumble.  :^_^:

----------


## Wa Gon Li

C'est un soft open-sexe donc ça ne devrait pas être fou de rajouter un filtre de fréquence pour ne déclencher la prise de son que sur des fréquences propres à la voix humaine.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon.

A titre personnel comme je le disais a kami je suis un centriste donc je m'en tape TS ou Mumble, meme combat !
Ce qui compte de toute, c'est pouvoir insulter kami jouer tous ensemble.

Maintenant etant donne qu'une majoritee des joueurs semble vouloir un mumble je ne vois aucune raison de ne pas donner raison a la majoritee.

Pour ce qui est de l'interface y'a peut etre des gens qui ont le temps de faire un skin CPC  ::P: 

Donc je vais installer ca dans les 10 jours  ::): 

En suite si les gens sont en large majoritee sur mumble ben on degagera le TS pour reunir tout le monde !

----------


## DecapFour

> C'est sur que si on a de l'aérophagie ça risque de s'entendre sur mumble.


Et même les flatulences !  :Gerbe: 
L'avenir est en marche, le réalisme prend forme. Bientôt l'odorama ?  :Cigare:

----------


## flochy

> C'est le fait de pouvoir configurer une touche pour couper le son du micro de mumble. On va dire au hasard celle qui te sert a parler dans TF2. Et comme ça ça évite le désagréable problème d'écho.


Ah, justement j'ai un problème : j'utilise "T" in-game pour parler, donc j'ai voulu mettre T comme touche push-to-mute dans mumble, ben ça ne mute pas... Je me demandais du coup, si on peut vraiment binder une touche dans mumble si elle est bindé dans tf2  ::huh:: 
Enfin tu as l'air de dire que oui, mais chez moi, ça ne marche pas. ::blink::

----------


## Bah

> Ah, justement j'ai un problème : j'utilise "T" in-game pour parler, donc j'ai voulu mettre T comme touche push-to-mute dans mumble, ben ça ne mute pas... Je me demandais du coup, si on peut vraiment binder une touche dans mumble si elle est bindé dans tf2 
> Enfin tu as l'air de dire que oui, mais chez moi, ça ne marche pas.


Si, si ça passe. J'ai mouse4 (mon grand) dans TF2 et mouse4 dans Mumble en push-to-mute. Aucun problème à signaler.

----------


## lokideath

J'ai commencé un skin CPC pour Mumble. Pour l'instant ca ressemble pas à grand chose, c'est un peu dans les teintes du forum avec des lapins et du rose bonbon. Je posterai le résultat un peu plus tard quand j'aurai réglé 2-3 trucs.

----------


## Ephez

> J'ai commencé un skin CPC pour Mumble. Pour l'instant ca ressemble pas à grand chose, c'est un peu dans les teintes du forum avec des lapins et du rose bonbon. Je posterai le résultat un peu plus tard quand j'aurai réglé 2-3 trucs.


Ha je voulais m'y mettre...
Tant mieu une chose de moin a fair je pourais m'entrainer a demidieu avec mon super compte niklaos! :;):

----------


## lokideath

> Ha je voulais m'y mettre...
> Tant mieu une chose de moin a fair je pourais m'entrainer a demidieu avec mon super compte niklaos!


Vu que moi je ne peux pas jouer la question ne se pose pas :tired: 
Mais de toute façon si tu veux tu pourras reprendre ce que j'ai fait, j'ai pas reskinner les boutons et puis le reste ne va pas obligatoirement plaire.

----------


## lokideath

J'ai passé le bouzin à Ephez donc vous n'aurez le droit qu'à un screen, histoire d'être sur que TS c'est mieux  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Joli !  ::lol:: 

Même si je ne le mettrai pas parce que ça ne va pas avec le reste.

----------


## le faucheur

Mumble FTW !

----------


## Boitameuh

Rien que pour les noms des chans ça va le coup de l'essayer mumble !

----------


## Eradan

Mumble ca pue, basta.

Il se passe quoi avec le serveur TS? Half a encore déconné avec la base de données?

----------


## ThorThur

Bon je crois que je vais m'y mettre aussi, ça à l'air plutôt pas mal, en particulier ça :




> Si, si ça passe. J'ai mouse4 (mon grand) dans TF2 et mouse4 dans Mumble en push-to-mute. Aucun problème à signaler.


Petite question par contre, le "gate" c'est quoi exactement ? Un filtre anti-bruit/parasite ? Si ya moyen de filtrer le son de la télé quand je joue, ça peut effectivement être le pied !  ::):

----------


## Nesar

Juste une question; j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi vous vouliez changer? TS ne marche plus?

----------


## Nortifer

Nan, mais rien ne vous empêche de rester sur TS hein.

----------


## Eradan

Le serveur est down, donc on va avoir du mal. Mais si




> En suite si les gens sont en large majoritee sur mumble ben on degagera le TS pour reunir tout le monde !


Bah le vocal CPC c'est fini pour moi. Je n'utilise pas un soft de VoIP qui n'est pas foutu de fonctionner correctement alors qu'il est bien configuré.

----------


## Niklaos

Le serveur est down ??

Je peux pas tester avec ts mais en lkigne de commande tout semble ok sur le serveur ...
T'as quoi comme erreur ??

Sinon pour ce qui est de laisser tourner TS ca ne me derange pas ! 
Maintenant le But du mumble c'est de reunir tout le monde au meme endroit  :;): 

Donc bon si 90% des gens sont sur le Mumble ca serrait dommage de rester a faire de la resistance  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Eradan, quand ça marche pas chez toi et que ça marche chez plein de monde...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Donc bon si 90% des gens sont sur le Mumble ca serrait dommage de rester a faire de la resistance


Oulah, tu connais mal Eradan !  ::ninja::

----------


## Cmdt-Global

Hum, impossible de me connecter avec mon login/mdp à notre glôrieux TS franchouillard, pourtant je n'ai touché à rien ...

Ceci est très fortement étrange ....

----------


## Eradan

> Le serveur est down ??
> 
> Je peux pas tester avec ts mais en lkigne de commande tout semble ok sur le serveur ...
> T'as quoi comme erreur ??
> 
> Sinon pour ce qui est de laisser tourner TS ca ne me derange pas ! 
> Maintenant le But du mumble c'est de reunir tout le monde au meme endroit 
> 
> Donc bon si 90% des gens sont sur le Mumble ca serrait dommage de rester a faire de la resistance


[20:59:59] Connecting to teamspeak.canardpc.com:8767
[20:59:59] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)

Je ne suis pas le seul à utiuliser TS, loin de là.




> Eradan, quand ça marche pas chez toi et que ça marche chez plein de monde...


Tout est configuré au niveau de mumble comme chez mes autres softs (firewall et compagnie), et pourtant je reçois tout en haché (et visiblement j'emets comme ca aussi).

Sans même parler de configuration, si un Strongside-like débarque, vous faites comment pour l'empêcher d'emmerder le monde si aucun admin n'est présent? Rien que pour ca je reste sur TS, alors si on ajoute une ergonomie aux fraises, une apparence rebutante et ainsi de suite, mumble reste installé chez moi pour les (très) rares guildes AoC qui l'utilisent.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> [21:12:29] Connecting to teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767
> [21:12:29] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)

----------


## Nesar

Je confirme il y a au moins 6 utilisateurs de ts et joueurs de supcom qui n'y arrive pas avec la même erreur. Bizarre!!!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Eradan, quand ça marche pas chez toi et que ça marche chez plein de monde...


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nortifer

Il parle de Mumble.
Perso Mumble, je l'ai installer, et configurer sans probleme aucun, et rapidement. Et puis l'aspect, vu qu'il tourne en fond de tache, je vois pas l'interet.

Et puis vous lui reprochez quoi niveau ergonomie ? C'est le meme principe que TS :/

----------


## Eradan

Je joue en dual screen, donc j'ai quasi toujours le soft de VoIP sur le deuxième écran. D'un côté j'ai TS, couleurs reposantes, clairement lisible, rapidement configurable, de l'autre Mumble, moche et ridculement simpliste au niveau de l'apparence, ridiculement compliqué au niveau de la config.

Pour ce qui est des voix: j'ai croisé Gripoil IRL l'an dernier, sa voix je l'entends correctement sur TS, pas sur Mumble.

----------


## Nortifer

Et bien écoute, reste sur TS si tu veux, on force personne a nous rejoindre.

----------


## Niklaos

Hop c'est remis en route !
Desole pour la petite deco mais y'avait un bug dans le script de controle du ts  ::P: 

Vous pouvez donc de nouveau vous connecter  ::lol::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci bieng !

----------


## Wobak

> Tout est configuré au niveau de mumble comme chez mes autres softs (firewall et compagnie), et pourtant je reçois tout en haché (et visiblement j'emets comme ca aussi).
> 
> Sans même parler de configuration, si un Strongside-like débarque, vous faites comment pour l'empêcher d'emmerder le monde si aucun admin n'est présent? Rien que pour ca je reste sur TS, alors si on ajoute une ergonomie aux fraises, une apparence rebutante et ainsi de suite, mumble reste installé chez moi pour les (très) rares guildes AoC qui l'utilisent.


Tu dois avoir tes réglages audio au delà de la bande passante du serveur. Essaye de changer le réglagle, meme si c'est pas dans le rouge.

Comment tu fais pour l'empecher sur TS ? Tu peux muter des gens sur Mumble comme sur TS, tu peux donner des droits à des gens sur des chans, comme sur TS. Make your point please.

----------


## Eradan

Si un boulet arrive sur TS, il reste dans la mare. That's the point.

----------


## Wobak

On peut mettre un password pour les non registered, ça revient au même. 

Et je pense qu'on peut même faire le même système de "non register n'entre pas dans le chan", à confirmer.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Les non registerd, c'est ceux qui ne sont pas passer par uber-fr non ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne serait pas apte à le faire ?

Après, si on peut bloquer certaines adresses mails à se connecter, il y a jetable.org non ?

Ou alors il y a un truc que je ne connais pas sur Mumble (ce qui est fort possible).

----------


## Niklaos

> On peut mettre un password pour les non registered, ça revient au même. 
> 
> Et je pense qu'on peut même faire le même système de "non register n'entre pas dans le chan", à confirmer.


Il me semble que c'est possible oui  ::):

----------


## ThorThur

Bon je réitère ma question vue qu'elle est passée à la trappe (aller euh !).
Merci.




> Petite question par contre, le "gate" c'est quoi exactement ? Un filtre anti-bruit/parasite ? Si ya moyen de filtrer le son de la télé quand je joue, ça peut effectivement être le pied !

----------


## sissi

Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer sur TS ? Ou vous êtes tous sur mumble ?

----------


## Saumon

> Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer sur TS ? Ou vous êtes tous sur mumble ?



Y a globalement plus de monde sur mumble que sur ts.

Je suis quand même passé vituef sous ts pour te donner les droits  :;): 

Edit: précision de ma phrase.....

----------


## sissi

Merci vieux.

----------


## Crealkiller

Je vais faire mon chieur mais, au debut du post on parle de ts et pas de mumble, et vous dite que quasi tt le monde est passé sur mumble, or j'ai beau revenir plusieur page en arriere je trouve l'adresse mumble des canard  :;):  

Quelqu'un pourrait redonner l'adresse mumble svp??? Voir un modo le rajouter a la premiere page du post? ^^

----------


## Boitameuh

Jamais personne sur mumble...

----------


## Crealkiller

Tant qu'a etre dans le coin boitameuh, tu peux doner l'adresse de mumble stp??

----------


## Nortifer

Uber.fr

----------


## Boitameuh

Voilà : http://uber.fr/

----------


## Crealkiller

Merci bcp  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Ce que j'aime sur Mumble, c'est qu'on fait toujours scrupuleusement attention au canal sur lequel on va  :Cigare:

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon apparement tout le monde est sur mumble mais quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer sur Teamspeak ? Je suis pas connecté de chez moi donc pas de micro pour pleurer mais c'est pour plus tard svp.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Voilà.  :;):

----------


## BlueTemplar

Merci bien !

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Il semblerait que le channel Quake ait été supprimé sur mumble.
On pourrait en ravoir un s'il vous plaît?

J'aime pas squatter chez les autres.  :Emo:

----------


## ThorThur

+ d'une heure que je galère sur la configuration de Mumble... Et sur internet, rien de bien aidant.  ::|: 

Je suis un gros boulet ou bien ?  ::o:  ::sad:: 
Please help !  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

La configuration de mumble... Ca se configure tout seul  :tired: 

C'est quoi ton problème ? Vérifie que le pare feu l'accepte, on sait jamais, il paraît qu'un type avec un pseudo commençant par Jean a eu ce problème :>

----------


## Pelomar

> trying to register: Pelomar|gni? ...
> 
> Murmur_InvalidPlayerException Object
> (
>     [messagerotected] => 
>     [stringrivate] => 
>     [coderotected] => 0
>     [filerotected] => /var/www/registermumble.php
>     [linerotected] => 43
> ...


En francais ca donne quoi ?

Edit : nan c'est bon.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h26 ----------

Et on se connecte comment a Mumble ?

----------


## ThorThur

Cool j'ai trouvé pire que moi !

Tu dwld Mumble 1.1.8, tu vas sur uber.fr, tu te créer un compte, tu valides, et ensuite tu peux te connecter sur mumble. Suffit de rentrer uber.fr, le numéro de port 64738, ton nom d'utilisateur précédemment enregistré et ton mot de passe. Finalement c'est ça le plus simple.

Je suis parvenu a configurer le son plus ou moins, mais c'est pas évident je trouve quand même. Les options sont pas très claires, je pense dû à une traduction parfois approximative. Bref, ça à l'air de fonctionner pour moi maintenant.

----------


## Graouu

Oui faut rappeler que pour mumble* l'inscription est obligatoire, pour se co, sur : uber.fr* c'est pas du tout comme TS.

----------


## Pelomar

Merci au Faucheur, tout est réglée  :B): 

En fait je m'étais enregistré sur uber.fr, mais en me connectant j'avais un message d'erreur. Et en fait il suffit de confirmer le message d'erreur pour me connecter.

Merci les gars !

----------


## francou008

> Cool j'ai trouvé pire que moi !
> 
> Tu dwld Mumble 1.1.8, tu vas sur uber.fr, tu te créer un compte, tu valides, et ensuite tu peux te connecter sur mumble. Suffit de rentrer uber.fr, le numéro de port 64738, ton nom d'utilisateur précédemment enregistré et ton mot de passe. Finalement c'est ça le plus simple.
> 
> Je suis parvenu a configurer le son plus ou moins, mais c'est pas évident je trouve quand même. Les options sont pas très claires, je pense dû à une traduction parfois approximative. Bref, ça à l'air de fonctionner pour moi maintenant.


Merci, faudrait mettre ce tuto rapide en première page, parce que j'ai un peu galéré. Du genre j'ai tenté avec l'adresse du serveur TS en pensant que c'était compatible, et le uber.fr est pas très clair.  :tired:

----------


## Detox

Comment c'est nase ce truc  ::zzz::  ( mumble )

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Joli argumentation. 

C'est imparable.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sao

Punayze mais Detoskme, je t'explique si tu veux. C'est mieux que TS ce truc. Du moins pour moi.

----------


## Detox

Non mais en fait, c'est moins bien avec un micro de merde  :^_^: 
J'ai finalement réussi à le configurer mais il se déclenche quand même au moindre pet de chat, alors que sur teamspeak la détection était plus adaptée à mon micro pourri. 
Après, bon, y'a quelques détails un peu mieux mais pas de quoi faire tout un fromage et un spam pareil pour rejoindre absolument mumble. 
Je trouve mon bonheur en push to talk, en fait.
( cvb )

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je trouve mon bonheur en push to talk, en fait.


Je suis aussi en push-to-talk, sur Mumble.

----------


## Eradan

J'y suis repassé en vitesse hier soir, le son est caverneux au possible. Même Ventrilo est mieux de ce point de vue.

----------


## Roland Flure

Caverneux ?
Honnêtement Eradan je ne vois ce que tu trouves de "caverneux" dans le son de Mumble. Sauf si celui que tu as entendu parler avait un micro Moldave.

----------


## lokideath

On fait comment si on a oublié son mot de passe pour se connecter à Uber ?  :haha: 
Je peux toujours me recréer un autre compte mais je préfère savoir avant. Et oui je sais je suis un gros glandu pour avoir oublié mon mot de passe  ::|:

----------


## Eradan

Tu connais un soft qui enregistre directement la sortie de la carte-son? Comme ca tu pourra juger sur pièces.

----------


## Freefrag

Le son reste nettement meilleur que celui de teamspeak et il y'a possibilité de l'amélioré au détriment de la bande passante occupée. Apres c'est sur que si on souhaite écouter un orchestre comme si on y était faut pas prendre mumble  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Avathar

Mouais, vous avez quand même reconnu le bruit du scotch hein...

----------


## Bah

Pitié, ne tentez pas de convaincre Eradan de venir sur Mumble. Y'a déjà flipmode qui a trouvé l'adresse.

----------


## Roland Flure

Au début, quand Toto0o0o0o n'avait pas optimisé ses réglages, je l'ai même entendu lâcher une grosse caisse  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

Et vu la qualité de mumble, pour l'entendre ça devait être une caisse de qualité.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Au début, quand Toto0o0o0o n'avait pas optimisé ses réglages, je l'ai même entendu lâcher une grosse caisse


Fake, ma chaise grince horriblement  ::O:

----------


## Skiant

> Pitié, ne tentez pas de convaincre Eradan de venir sur Mumble. Y'a déjà flipmode qui a trouvé l'adresse.


Ce message est approuvé par la FICA (Fédération Internationale des Connards Arrogants).

----------


## Boitameuh

Approuvé également par la FIFA (Fédération Indépendante des Fayots Arrivistes).

----------


## Wobak

> Fake, ma chaise grince horriblement


Ouais ouais et tu collectionnes pas les coquillages non plus hein  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu devrais l'amener sur les plages de ton île, il serait comme un gosse dans un Toys "R" Us pendant les fêtes  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zuluhed

Cool, je me suis fais plein d'amis ^^

----------


## caribou

> Ce message est approuvé par la FICA (Fédération Internationale des Connards Arrogants).


Ce message est approuvé par la FHQSFLC (Fédération de l'Hôpital Qui Se Fout de La Charité).

----------


## Kayato

Vu le nombre de joueurs grandissant, est-il possible d'avoir une configuration du chan Demigod sur le modèle suivant:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2725

Merci par avance.

----------


## Detox

Remettez le chan DoD.

----------


## Sao

Oui. :appuiedetox:

----------


## Detox

Surtout après tout le spam pète-couille qu'on a eu pour venir. :s'enfonce:

Ok je viens de lire ça :




> [21:03:14] De Serveur : Root:
> Le serveur est désormais réservé à TF2, les ressources du serveur n'étant pas infini, veuillez pour les autres jeu vous retrouvez sur le teamspeak de canard PC : 
> IP : teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767
> Pas de Password


C'est bien ce que je pensais. C'est gentil de penser qu'à votre gueule les joueurs de TF2 mais une annonce, genre sur ce topic aurait été bien, merci. 
Au passage, merci de nous avoir fait chier 2 mois pour désinstaller Teamspeak en nous disant que c'était fini, et au final nous renvoyer dessus au bout de même pas un mois d'utilisation.
Tâcherons.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Vous n'êtes pas très gentil.

 :B): 

Notre chan c'était le meilleur.

----------


## lokideath

Mumble  ::cry::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

DANS VOTRE CUL LES MUMBLIENS.  :B):  Ahahaha.

----------


## Boitameuh

En même temps y'a pas besoin d'un chan DoD dédié pour se retrouver, y'en a assez de vides pour tous le monde.

----------


## Skiant

> *chialeuse*


Bou-hou, cry some more.

----------


## Eradan

> Surtout après tout le spam pète-couille qu'on a eu pour venir. :s'enfonce:
> 
> Ok je viens de lire ça :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien ce que je pensais. C'est gentil de penser qu'à votre gueule les joueurs de TF2 mais une annonce, genre sur ce topic aurait été bien, merci. 
> Au passage, merci de nous avoir fait chier 2 mois pour désinstaller Teamspeak en nous disant que c'était fini, et au final nous renvoyer dessus au bout de même pas un mois d'utilisation.
> Tâcherons.


Attends, je vais traduire.




> [21:03:14] De Serveur : Root:
> Le serveur est désormais réservé à TF2 parce qu'on en a marre d'être dérangés en pleine partie, les ressources du serveur n'étant pas infini vu que ca fait ramer Über, veuillez pour les autres jeu vous retrouvez sur le teamspeak de canard PC comme ca on va pouvoir rester entre nous et les joueurs arrêterons de nous péter les couilles parce que le serveur TF2 rame: 
> IP : teamspeak.canardplus.com:8767
> Pas de Password


 ::siffle:: 

Par contre, maintenant que vous êtes tous sur Mumble ca manque cruellement de (SA) pour kicker Half quand il passe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nortifer

Oh, juste une précision, oui nous faisons l'apologie de mumble, mais surtout pour que niklaos transforme le TS en mumble, parce que le serveur, c'est bien "uber.fr" qui est donc hébergé sur les machines de TF2 et la on commençais a être trop nombreux dessus ce qui entrainait des lag sur les serveurs de jeu.

De plus on a garder des channels peu utilisée (CSS et FlatOut 2 par exemple) donc rien ne vous empêche de les squatter.

EDIT : Je suis curieux, mais d'ou viens cettre recrudescence de propagande anti-uber la ?

----------


## Detox

> Bou-hou, cry some more.


 ::mellow::  
Ah ouais, quand même.

----------


## Nortifer

C'est une citation du heavy  ::siffle:: 
De toute façon Skiant c'est un connard arrogant.

----------


## Detox

Toute façon on est pas sur forum.uber.fr, on est sur canardpc. Le mumble d'Uber, osef. Vous voulez scinder la communauté, faites-le, mais nous reprochez pas de râler. Je râle juste sur le principe de nous renvoyer chier sans annonce, après nous avoir spammé comme des Témoins de Jéhovah pendant des semaines.

Et Skiant  ::mellow::

----------


## Eradan

> Oh, juste une précision, oui nous faisons l'apologie de mumble, mais surtout pour que niklaos transforme le TS en mumble, parce que le serveur, c'est bien "uber.fr" qui est donc hébergé sur les machines de TF2 et la on commençais a être trop nombreux dessus ce qui entrainait des lag sur les serveurs de jeu.
> 
> De plus on a garder des channels peu utilisée (CSS et FlatOut 2 par exemple) donc rien ne vous empêche de les squatter.
> 
> EDIT : Je suis curieux, mais d'ou viens cettre recrudescence de propagande anti-*Mumble* la ?


Fixed.

----------


## Detox

> EDIT : Je suis curieux, mais d'ou viens cettre recrudescence de propagande anti-uber la ?


M'en fous de mumble/ts. On nous a spammé plus ou moins pour venir sur Uber. Au passage je m'en branle d'Uber. Mais nous dire que de toute façon "y'aurait plus de teamspeak"... Bref.
EDIT : Hey les mecs, y'a pas que tf2 dans la vie, sinon  :<_<:

----------


## b0b0

J'ai jamais réussis à jouer sur uber , ha si je me suis fais kick au bout de 10 secondes.

----------


## Acteon

Bobo il a une voix sexy  ::wub::

----------


## Nortifer

> M'en fous de mumble/ts. On nous a spammé plus ou moins pour venir sur Uber. Au passage je m'en branle d'Uber. Mais nous dire que de toute façon "y'aurait plus de teamspeak"... Bref.
> EDIT : Hey les mecs, y'a pas que tf2 dans la vie, sinon


La je te suis plus, tu veux quoi finalement ? ::huh::

----------


## b0b0

> Bobo il a une voix sexy


 :B): Il parait qu'elle est déformée .

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> La je te suis plus, tu veux quoi finalement ?


Ben c'est un peu chié de nous avoir tous fait migré sur Mumble pour qu'au final : "HAN § Y'a trop de monde", j'trouve ça ridule. Maintenant : "Retournez sur TS §". Faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour vos bitches.  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Moi je comprends rien, mais ON EST TROP VENERE §

----------


## Detox

> La je te suis plus, tu veux quoi finalement ?


Bah on était peinard sur TS. Et on nous a spammé mais genre à coups de chats steam et de mp, pour venir sur mumble/uber parceque soit-disant de toute façon on allait changer. A l'époque ça m'avait déjà bien saoulé de m'inscrire sur Uber pour revenir jouer avec mes potes, et finalement on nous dégage super vite. 
Je me plains c'est tout, ton post explicatif me satisfait plus que l'espèce de message condescendant du serveur. 
Et encore une fois, ça m'enerve que les mecs d'Uber se croient garrants de l'ensemble de la communauté CPC.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bou-hou, cry some more.


Toujours aussi agréable lui dites-donc.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h57 ----------




> Ah ouais, quand même.


Ah, tu t'y feras... Quoique.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Vous voulez scinder la communauté, faites-le


Tout à fait, on divise pour mieux régner. Ah au fait, l'étape suivante de notre plan est de prendre le contrôle de la rédac.

Sinon, c'est temporaire, en attendant que Niklaos installe le Mumble de Canard PC (si ça se fait, j'ai pas bien suivi).

Vous pouvez quand même comprendre les contraintes techniques actuelles liées au fait que le Mumble est hébergé sur le même serveur que Über, non ?

*caca>>* On ne prend personne pour nos "bitches", il faudrait aussi arrêter de nous prendre pour des enflures (haha).




> Et encore une fois, ça m'enerve que les mecs d'Uber se croient garrants de l'ensemble de la communauté CPC.


On se prend pour Dieu.

----------


## Detox

Bah honêtement, on se demande.  ::mellow:: 
Non mais tout va bien, on reste sur teamspeak/mumble, mais surtout sur canardpc.  :B): 
Je voulais juste tirer ça au clair, pas la peine de venir nous spammer quand un truc mieux que mumble sortira.

Comment on delete son compte d'über au fait, non parceque je l'ai fait juste pour Mumble, maintenant je m'en cogne comme de l'an 40, de tf2.  :Cigare:

----------


## Skiant

Les mecs, faudrait arrêter de croire au père noël. Vous chi(al)ez à propos de Mumble depuis des mois, en criant à qui veut l'entendre (pas grand monde en l'occurrence) que c'est nul, bouhouh il faut installer un nouveau programme, bouhouh il faut s'inscrire, bouhouh les gens sont pas gentils avec moi, bouhouh mon vieux programme qui date de 1983 il marche mieux.

Y'a plein de joueurs qui sont très enthousiastes à propos du passage sur Mumble. Pour une fois, ce sont les contents qu'on a entendu plus que les chialeuses, perso je trouve ça très bien. Si vous réfléchissez deux minutes plus loin que le bout de votre nez, le succès du serveur Mumble Uber a prouvé que les gens étaient demandeurs. Un peu de patience et vous aurez un serveur Mumble CPC, si ça traine trop vous n'avez qu'à harceler Niklaos.
Vous êtes vraiment charrette à ce point pour pas pouvoir vous permettre garder TS *et* Mumble installés sur la même bécane ?

Et puis le couplet sur la séparation de la communauté, il ne manquait que les violons et j'en aurai presque chialé. Vous croyez vraiment que, quant Machin se connecte au TS CPC pour aller jouer dans son coin avec ses potes Truc et Muche, il est dans la même communauté que Bidule et Gadget qui sont en train de jouer dans leur coin à eux, sur leur chan à eux ?

Vous supportez pas les mecs qui jouent sur Uber, grand bien me fasse, on a déjà assez de chialeuses sur Mumble.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> *caca>>* On ne prend personne pour nos "bitches", il faudrait aussi arrêter de nous prendre pour des enflures (haha).


Cet homme est drôle.  ::):  

Sinon, heureusement qu'on a été prévenu et qu'on nous a expliqué en détails ce qui se passe.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Detox

> Les mecs, faudrait arrêter de croire au père noël. Vous chi(al)ez à propos de Mumble depuis des mois, en criant à qui veut l'entendre (pas grand monde en l'occurrence) que c'est nul, bouhouh il faut installer un nouveau programme, bouhouh il faut s'inscrire, bouhouh les gens sont pas gentils avec moi, bouhouh mon vieux programme qui date de 1983 il marche mieux.
> 
> Y'a plein de joueurs qui sont très enthousiastes à propos du passage sur Mumble. Pour une fois, ce sont les contents qu'on a entendu plus que les chialeuses, perso je trouve ça très bien. Si vous réfléchissez deux minutes plus loin que le bout de votre nez, le succès du serveur Mumble Uber a prouvé que les gens étaient demandeurs. Un peu de patience et vous aurez un serveur Mumble CPC, si ça traine trop vous n'avez qu'à harceler Niklaos.
> Vous êtes vraiment charrette à ce point pour pas pouvoir vous permettre garder TS *et* Mumble installés sur la même bécane ?
> 
> Et puis le couplet sur la séparation de la communauté, il ne manquait que les violons et j'en aurai presque chialé. Vous croyez vraiment que, quant Machin se connecte au TS CPC pour aller jouer dans son coin avec ses potes Truc et Muche, il est dans la même communauté que Bidule et Gadget qui sont en train de jouer dans leur coin à eux, sur leur chan à eux ?
> 
> Vous supportez pas les mecs qui jouent sur Uber, grand bien me fasse, on a déjà assez de chialeuses sur Mumble.


Non mais toi tu sers à rien, tu le prouves encore. Vous vous montez vous-même une parano qui n'existe pas.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Les mecs, faudrait arrêter de croire au père noël. Vous chi(al)ez à propos de Mumble depuis des mois, en criant à qui veut l'entendre (pas grand monde en l'occurrence) que c'est nul, bouhouh il faut installer un nouveau programme, bouhouh il faut s'inscrire, bouhouh les gens sont pas gentils avec moi, bouhouh mon vieux programme qui date de 1983 il marche mieux.
> 
> Y'a plein de joueurs qui sont très enthousiastes à propos du passage sur Mumble. Pour une fois, ce sont les contents qu'on a entendu plus que les chialeuses, perso je trouve ça très bien. Si vous réfléchissez deux minutes plus loin que le bout de votre nez, le succès du serveur Mumble Uber a prouvé que les gens étaient demandeurs. Un peu de patience et vous aurez un serveur Mumble CPC, si ça traine trop vous n'avez qu'à harceler Niklaos.
> Vous êtes vraiment charrette à ce point pour pas pouvoir vous permettre garder TS et Mumble installés sur la même bécane ?
> 
> Et puis le couplet sur la séparation de la communauté, il ne manquait que les violons et j'en aurai presque chialé. Vous croyez vraiment que, quant Machin se connecte au TS CPC pour aller jouer dans son coin avec ses potes Truc et Muche, il est dans la même communauté que Bidule et Gadget qui sont en train de jouer dans leur coin à eux, sur leur chan à eux ?
> 
> Vous supportez pas les mecs qui jouent sur Uber, grand bien me fasse, on a déjà assez de chialeuses sur Mumble.

----------


## b0b0

Skiant il fait des serpents verts sous photoshop alors il a le droit de dire n'importe quoi, en plus c'est un homme il ne pleure pas et il a mumble  ::o: .

----------


## Detox

Pour parler plus concrètement. Quand bien même c'était juste pour vérifier le succès du truc, un peu plus de communication aurait été la bienvenue. Autre que "chialez-pas bouhouhou" ( non masi je rêve ). 
Au passage ceux qui se croient visés d'une conspiration sont des vraies chialeuses pour le coup, get a life.

----------


## Skiant

> Skiant il fait des serpents verts sous photoshop alors il a le droit de dire n'importe quoi, en plus c'est un homme il ne pleure pas et il a mumble .


Mumble *et* Teamspeak, parce que j'ai un disque dur de plus de 250mo.

----------


## Flubber

> Comment c'est nase ce truc  ( mumble )





> Toute façon on est pas sur forum.uber.fr, on est sur canardpc. Le mumble d'Uber, osef. Vous voulez scinder la communauté, faites-le, mais nous reprochez pas de râler. Je râle juste sur le principe de nous renvoyer chier sans annonce, après nous avoir spammé comme des Témoins de Jéhovah pendant des semaines.


Le serveur Uber est avant tout un serveur de jeu, si le mumble nuit au jeu parce que y'avait 50 chan dont les 3/4 n'ont pas besoin de la rapidité de mumble, je n'hésiterais jamais à supprimer les chan sans rapport avec le serveur de jeu, c'est tout. Les joueurs sur le mumble sont tous à l'origine des joueurs de TF2, le serveurs leurs est reservé, surtout qu'il a été ouvert pour TF2. 

Si les autres chans n'ont pas été supprimés c'est parce qu'il y'avait des joueurs dessus, il le seront ce soir. 

Scinder la communauté t'es mignon mais faut arrêter les conneries là, les joueurs vont direct sur le chan consacré à leur jeucomme sous TS, à part b0b0 qui fait des bruits bizarre un peu partout.

----------


## Detox

Bah s'il a été ouvert pour TF2, pourquoi venir nous déranger quand on joue à autre chose et nous inviter sur Über.  ::mellow:: 
Honnêtement je comprends le délire de ressources etc... Ce que je reproche, c'est la communication.
C'est faux cul, c'est tout.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h35 ----------




> Mumble *et* Teamspeak, parce que j'ai un disque dur de plus de 250mo.


Mais j'ai les deux, nigaud.  :<_<: 



Maxwell, reviens !  ::ninja::

----------


## Nortifer

Mais, en quoi ce vous genes qu'il n'y ai plus 50 channels mais 7 ? C'est juste plus lisible quoi.

----------


## Flubber

> Bah s'il a été ouvert pour TF2, pourquoi venir nous déranger quand on joue à autre chose et nous inviter sur Über. 
> Honnêtement je comprends le délire de ressources etc... Ce que je reproche, c'est la communication.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 23h35 ----------
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai les deux, nigaud.


Mais on t'as pas forcé à venir, tant que ça ne nuisait pas au serveur, j'aurais acceuillis la terre antière, maintenant que ça touche le serveur qui est plus important à mes yeux tant que le mumble est hébergé sur la même machine c'est comme ça point barre d'ailleurs.| Bah la communication c'est le message d'acceuil du mumble, excuse moi si je n'ai pas pensé à mettre un message sur le topic du teamspeak CPC alors que ça concerne le mumble d'Uber qui a toujours été pour le serveur de jeu avant tout.




> Mais, en quoi ce vous genes qu'il n'y ai plus 50 channels mais 7 ? C'est juste plus lisible quoi.


Il y'en aura deux ce soir. TF2 et Hammam pour la glande c'est tout.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Au passage ceux qui se croient visés d'une conspiration sont des vraies chialeuses pour le coup, get a life.


Ouais, alors je te cite :




> Vous voulez scinder la communauté, faites-le, mais nous reprochez pas de râler.





> Et encore une fois, ça m'enerve que les mecs d'Uber se croient garrants de l'ensemble de la communauté CPC.


Mais ce sont les autres qui se croient visés par une conspiration, hein.

----------


## Detox

> Mais on t'as pas forcé à venir, tant que ça ne nuisait pas au serveur, j'aurais acceuillis la terre antière, maintenant que ça touche le serveur qui est plus important à mes yeux tant que le mumble est hébergé sur la même machine c'est comme ça point barre d'ailleurs.| Bah la communication c'est le message d'acceuil du mumble, excuse moi si je n'ai pas pensé à mettre un message sur le topic du teamspeak CPC alors que ça concerne le mumble d'Uber qui a toujours été pour le serveur de jeu avant tout.


Saumon parlerait mieux que moi là dessus parceque c'est lui l'admin du serveur DoD qu'on a saoulé jouer et nuit ( si si ), pour venir sur le mumble Uber. 
Mais vraiment.
Le problème technique, je le vois bien, y'a pas de soucis.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h41 ----------




> Mais ce sont les autres qui se croient visés par une conspiration, hein.


Bah vous allez sur un serveur VOIP différent pour parler.  ::mellow::

----------


## WaT

> Bah on était peinard sur TS. Et on nous a spammé mais genre à coups de chats steam et de mp, pour venir sur mumble/uber parceque soit-disant de toute façon on allait changer.



Complexe de persésuction ?

----------


## Detox

> Complexe de persésuction ?


Bonjour, enchanté.  :<_<:

----------


## Flubber

Dès que Niklaos aura fini le mumble CPC on passera les joueurs d'uber dessus, ne gardant celui d'Uber.fr qu'en cas de besoin (pour tout le monde car si c'est exceptionel les ressources on s'en fout). A la rigueur pour les fps en particulier lié à un serveur communautaire on peu faire une exception mais pour les strats/mmo/et autres c'est passage sous teamspeak.

Et puis on arrête les engueulades sinon c est point pour tout le monde.

----------


## Detox

> Dès que Niklaos aura fini le mumble CPC on passera les joueurs d'uber dessus, ne gardant celui d'Uber.fr qu'en cas de besoin (pour tout le monde car si c'est exceptionel les ressources on s'en fout). A la rigueur pour les fps en particulier lié à un serveur communautaire on peu faire une exception mais pour les strats/mmo/et autres c'est passage sous teamspeak.
> 
> Et puis on arrête les engueulades sinon c est point pour tout le monde.


Merci pour ces explications. Au moins c'est clair.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h49 ----------

Au passage merci pour les insultes sur Mumble, ça fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## Flubber

> Merci pour ces explications. Au moins c'est clair.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 23h49 ----------
> 
> Au passage merci pour les insultes sur Mumble, ça fait toujours plaisir.


Me quote pas en parlant d'insultes on à l'impression que c'est moi qui t'es insulté. Je n'accepterais de personne qu'on s'insulte autant sur le mumble qu'ici. Bon maintenant tout le monde prend sa dose de gringo LSD et on se calme.

----------


## Boitameuh

Pour donner mon avis, comme je viens de te le dire je trouve ça juste *con* de remplir 2 pages avec cette histoire. Après y'a rien de perso Detox...

----------


## Guest

> Pour donner mon avis, comme je viens de te le dire je trouve ça juste *con* de remplir 2 pages avec cette histoire. Après y'a rien de perso Detox...


Ouais, en plus Mumble et Teamspeak c'est nul, à quand un serveur Ventrilo ?

----------


## Flubber

J'installe un Roger Wilco là, viendez tous...

----------


## Detox

> Pour donner mon avis, comme je viens de te le dire je trouve ça juste *con* de remplir 2 pages avec cette histoire. Après y'a rien de perso Detox...


"Franchement, Detox, j'ai déjà joué avec lui, j'pensais pas qu'il était aussi con"  ::): 
J'ai encore des oreilles.  ::): 

Le délire sur le scindement, allez-y, marrez vous  ::P:

----------


## Boitameuh

Bah oui j'ai dit ça, tu trouves pas que c'est beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand-chose à la base ?

Faut savoir relativiser un peu, c'est pas une affaire d'état non plus.

----------


## Detox

C'est pas une affaire personelle, non plus  ::siffle:: 
Je vois pas ce que mon QI a à voir là dedans.

----------


## Detox

Au passage ma discussion avec les modos était plus constructive bizaremment.  ::): 
Merci pour les éclaircissements, je demande des excuses aux membres importants de votre secte. Vous êtes bienvenus pour faire les cons sur DoD.

Sauf Skiant, c'est un connard lui.

----------


## Mad-T

Voilà ce qu'on gagne à braver la règle fondamentale régissant l'informatique (le web, le monde, l'univers ?)

*If it's not broken don't fix it.
If it works, don't change it.
*

Hérétiques, vous brulerez tous en enfer pour cet affront !  ::P: 


Un supcomeux qui est bien content d'avoir résisté aux sollicitations du type : viens sur Uber, Ts c'est pour les low...
Au moins j'aurais évité une ou deux engueulades  ::):  

Bon Nik-le-low, mumble CPC ou on reste sur TS ? :fear...

----------


## b0b0

Vivement team fortress deux tiens.

----------


## Nortifer

> Sauf Skiant, c'est un connard *arrogant* lui.


Faut pas l'oublier.

----------


## Niklaos

Vu l'urgence je vais essayer me mettre ca en place ce soir.
Mais je rentre pas tres tot (23h).

Donc c'est surement pour demain ou apres demain.

----------


## Roland Flure

Vous avez compris ?
Si c'était pas clair, vous avez encore de 24 à 48h pour spam son profil avec des moteurs en 3d.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'ai rien compris. Il se passe quoi ?

----------


## Detox

> Vivement team fortress deux tiens.


Ouais, comme ça on pourra partir vivre dans une ferme dans l'Utah en faisant des enfants à nos soeurs. On les apellera Skiant  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h38 ----------




> Vu l'urgence je vais essayer me mettre ca en place ce soir.
> Mais je rentre pas tres tot (23h).
> 
> Donc c'est surement pour demain ou apres demain.


Y'a pas d'urgence.  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'ai rien compris. Il se passe quoi ?


On passe tous sur Mumble, vote à la majorité. (et si t'as pas voté, osef, tu sers à rien. Et réellement, la majorité = les joueurs TF2, donc on n'a pas trop le choix. C'est normal, mais bon)

----------


## b0b0

Sinon question sérieuse c'est si mieux que ça mumble ? Perso en wifi ça me déco tout le temps.

----------


## Nortifer

Ben je cite juste un mec du topic demigod :




> Sinon pour TS le son est absolument affreux, je n'y croyais pas. Kayato tu as une voix qui fait peur

----------


## b0b0

> Ben je cite juste un mec du topic demigod :


Il parait que ça déforme les voix, enfin la mienne.

Pour les autres j'ai pas remarqué, ça vient peut être des réglages ou micro. Par contre le son est nettement moins fort.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as un avatar méga stylay b0b0  ::wub::

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu es allé dans les options avancées de Mumble ?
Le son n'est pas moins fort chez moi, en le réglant il pourrait même l'être beaucoup plus.

Si t'as des soucis pour le configurer (comme j'en ai eu), fais moi signe si je suis dessus ce soir, ou à quelqu'un d'autre et ça ira comme sur des roulettes.

----------


## b0b0

> T'as un avatar méga stylay b0b0


Merci, m'a demandé pas mal de travail ce serpent.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h09 ----------




> Tu es allé dans les options avancées de Mumble ?
> Le son n'est pas moins fort chez moi, en le réglant il pourrait même l'être beaucoup plus.
> 
> Si t'as des soucis pour le configurer (comme j'en ai eu), fais moi signe si je suis dessus ce soir, ou à quelqu'un d'autre et ça ira comme sur des roulettes.


Non sur ts il est moins fort je disais. Mon seul problème c'est les déco de mumble, des fois ça revient des fois non . J'étais obligé de swtich pour reco.

----------


## Pelomar

Perso chez moi mumble c'est beaucoup mieux que TS.

----------


## b0b0

> Perso chez moi mumble c'est beaucoup mieux que TS.


Normal t'es un australien.

----------


## Roland Flure

Vu que tu es en WiFi, un problème de bande passante peut être ?
Tu as essayé de rogner un peu sur la qualité dans les options pour voir ?

----------


## b0b0

> Vu que tu es en WiFi, un problème de bande passante peut être ?
> Tu as essayé de rogner un peu sur la qualité dans les options pour voir ?


Non  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais enfait les décos, ça doit être Flubber ou Toto0o0o0 qui te kickent  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> On passe tous sur Mumble, vote à la majorité. (et si t'as pas voté, osef, tu sers à rien. Et réellement, la majorité = les joueurs TF2, donc on n'a pas trop le choix. C'est normal, mais bon)


M'okay  :tired: 

Moi je m'en tape je peux utiliser les deux.
Et de toute façon je les utilise pas beaucoup vu que je joue quasi tout le temps avec deezer ou winamp ou spotify en fond sonore.

Oui ma vie, et alors ?

----------


## gwenladar

Aynat ete longtemps sur TS avant de tester Mumble dans le cadre d uber, pour moi y a pas photo:

Mumble a clairement un meilleur rendu de son, est plus convivial et possede par defaut des options manquant a TS, en particulier l overlay (oui y a un prog tierce pour un overlay sur TS, mais il est prevu que sous XP et meme si il marche parfois sous vista, ben des fois il veux pas...) 

Moi je vote pour un switch total du systeme de la redac vers Mumble !

(comment ca on m a pas demander mon avis? Ben je le donne quand meme!)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Mumble a clairement un meilleur rendu de son, est plus convivial et possede par defaut des options manquant a TS, en particulier l overlay (oui y a un prog tierce pour un overlay sur TS, mais il est prevu que sous XP et meme si il marche parfois sous vista, ben des fois il veux pas...)


J'ai moi aussi été longtemps sur TS avant Mumble:

Je ne trouve pas qu'il a un meilleur rendu. C'est légèrement différent. Je reconnais tous ceux que je connais sans l'overlay. Après, j'm'en fou si on entend une octave en plus. J'suis pas là pour écouter de la musique de qualité.

L'overlay: J'suis souvent obligé de le désactiver, ça fait planter certains jeux. (pas TF2, je sais, c'est pour ça que vous l'aimez cet overlay)

Plus convivial ? Euh un programme ou tu parles et tu choisis entre push-to-talk ou auto voice-activation. J'ai toujours pensé qu'un programme audio de communauté était convivial seulement si la communauté était convivial.
Je trouverai un programme du genre convivial à chaque fois qu'il me servira une bière quand je lui demanderai.

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai moi aussi été longtemps sur TS avant Mumble:
> 
> Je ne trouve pas qu'il a un meilleur rendu. C'est légèrement différent. Je reconnais tous ceux que je connais sans l'overlay. Après, j'm'en fou si on entend une octave en plus. J'suis pas là pour écouter de la musique de qualité.


Juste pour essayer de peut être te faire apprécier Mumble, dis toi qu'il a un rendu assez similaire avec une consommation de bande passante très moindre ? ;-)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je voudrais protester contre la disparition du chan Flatout2.

"Nous voulons un chan Flatout2! Nous voulons un chan Flatout2!"

Voila.

----------


## killghis

> Je voudrais protester contre la disparition du chan Flatout2.
> 
> "Nous voulons un chan Flatout2! Nous voulons un chan Flatout2!"
> 
> Voila.


+1000 :;): 

Et un channel Killing Floor  :;):  :;):

----------


## Nortifer

Attendez le mumble CPC.

----------


## Antarion

Sinon ya des chans vide.

----------


## Ephez

Bon petite discution avec Nik-Le-Low et on aura donc droit au serveur Mumble ce soir ou demain au plus tard! :;): 
Mais seulement les inscrits du TS pouront rejoindre le serveur oui la migration des bases de données est longue et notre ami Nik n'a pas beaucoup de temps donc il faudra se contenter de ca pour l'instant...

La page d'enregistrement de mumble est en construction et elle devrait etre up dans quelques temps.

Le serveur TS reste ouvert bien entendu  ::ninja::

----------


## Super Menteur

> Nik n'a pas beaucoup de temps donc il faudra se contenter de ca pour l'instant...





> *Bonjour page d'acceuil du mumble de Canard PC en cour de contruction*


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## [Braiyan]

> 


Avec la faute d'orthographe qui va bien  ::lol::  !


Spoiler Alert! 


A "cour" => "cours"  ::ninja::

----------


## lokideath

Et acceuil à la place d'accueil. Mais c'est ca le talent  :;):

----------


## ThorThur

Contruction aussi, au lieu de construction... C'est le jeu des 7 erreurs ? Cool !

----------


## Kamicaz

Je pense que c'est Ephez qui a écrit la phrase pour qu'il y en ai autant.  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

Strongside sur TS, les insultes ont commencé à fuser.

Edit: ils sont 3, et parlent sur tous les chans sans sortir du WoW.

----------


## Bah

Fait chier, c'est toujours les meilleurs qui partent en premier.

----------


## Niklaos

J'ai corrige quelques fautes sur la fameuse page. Je vous invite aller y jeter un coup d'oeil !

----------


## Sao

Crever. Pas creuver. :exigeant:

----------


## Niklaos

> Crever. Pas creuver. :exigeant:


Ban ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## lokideath

> Crever. Pas creuver. :exigeant:


C'est con ca casse complètement l'effet  ::XD::

----------


## Ephez

Pus TS pus rien :triste:

----------


## Sao

Va falloir crier fort alors.

----------


## Detox

On se demande bien qui a décidé ça  ::ninja::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Venez on va sur Mumble.  ::):

----------


## Mad-T

J'ai essayé de rentrer l'adresse 'Allez tous crever bande d'ingrats !!' mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter.

Kelk1 peu m'aidé merki !

----------


## Roland Flure

Niklaos est en train de mettre en place le Mumble de Canard PC.

----------


## Say hello

Bon si y'a des pas content, déjà le TS était fournis h24 gratos, c'était un service bien sympa, maintenant les admin tentent de mettre en place (en partie pour vos beaux yeux) un serveur pour un système plus efficace et de meilleurs qualité, toujours gratuitement pour tout le monde.
Donc si ça convient pas vous montez votre TS/ventrilo/mumble.
Voila, c'était pour le post moralisateur pour la défense des gentils admin qui se cassent les testicouilles bénévolement.

----------


## Detox

Putain après on me reproche de rager tout seul.  ::|:

----------


## Roland Flure

+1 lol

----------


## Detox

Mdr :noel:

----------


## -=dolido=-

Bon, ca suffit la, on arrête tout de suite le flood.

Detox, t'arrête d'une ta parano, de deux, de "poster" en dernier, juste histoire d'avoir le dernier mot.


Donc stop, et tout de suite.

----------


## Kamicaz

Bon Niklaos t'arrête de te toucher avec Ephez sur le TS je vous vois.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

En revanche il faudra mettre en lien sur la 1er page un lien de dl d'une version client dont on est sûr de la stabilité.
Il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs version, et je suis pas tombé sur la bonne, donc histoire d'éviter à d'autre de reproduire ma Friterie.

----------


## Detox



----------


## Niklaos

Bon alors les jeunes.

Le serveur de tourne j'ai fais les premiers reglage mais reste pas mal de travaille  ::P: 

Demain soir je m'occupe des droits roots et de tous les channels.

Puis dans la semaine de l'interface Web  ::lol:: 

Pour le moment les mots de passes utilises sont ceux du TS !
Vous devez donc utilisez vos id TS pour vous logger sur mumble ...

Voila pour le moment c'est de la dreum mais je vais vite ameliorer ca  :;): 
*
IP : mumble.canardpc.com*

----------


## Voodoonice

> Bon alors les jeunes.
> 
> Le serveur de tourne j'ai fais les premiers reglage mais reste pas mal de travaille


 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jean Pale

> h34r:


Je suis là  ::ninja::

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Bon alors les jeunes.
> 
> Le serveur de tourne j'ai fais les premiers reglage mais reste pas mal de travaille 
> 
> Demain soir je m'occupe des droits roots et de tous les channels.
> 
> Puis dans la semaine de l'interface Web 
> 
> Pour le moment les mots de passes utilises sont ceux du TS !
> ...


Merci Maître.  ::):

----------


## Ephez

Quelques chan ont étaient créé pour ne pas le laissé vide vous pouvez toujours en créer de nouveau le temps que Nik migre le tout...

----------


## Nortifer

La version la plus stable est la 1.1.7, j'ai eu des souci avec la 1.1.8

----------


## Niklaos

> La version la plus stable est la 1.1.7, j'ai eu des souci avec la 1.1.8


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Nortifer

Sous seven, je précise  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Bon alors moi j'ai envie de dire



C'est chouette.

----------


## Niklaos

> Sous seven, je précise


Tu sais ou tu peux te me mettre ton sezen ?  ::P: 

Ha oui et le ts tourne toujours  :;):

----------


## lokideath

> Vous devez donc utilisez vos id TS pour vous logger sur mumble ...


C'est censé marcher actuellement ?
Parce que si c'est le cas j'ai un problème  ::ninja:: . C'est juste pour avoir confirmation, je suis pas pressé.

Et un gros merci également. Pas pour mumble, juste pour les fautes d'orthographes; je me suis bien marrer hier  :B): 

Nan mais merci quand même hein.

----------


## Sao

> C'est censé marcher actuellement ?
> Parce que si c'est le cas j'ai un problème . C'est juste pour avoir confirmation, je suis pas pressé.
> 
> Et un gros merci également. Pas pour mumble, juste pour les fautes d'orthographes; je me suis bien marr*er* hier 
> 
> Nan mais merci quand même hein.


Hum ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Ephez

> C'est censé marcher actuellement ?
> Parce que si c'est le cas j'ai un problème . C'est juste pour avoir confirmation, je suis pas pressé.
> 
> Et un gros merci également. Pas pour mumble, juste pour les fautes d'orthographes; je me suis bien marrer hier 
> 
> Nan mais merci quand même hein.


Oui tout est censé marcher normalement tu as quoi comme message d'erreur???

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ha oui et le ts tourne toujours


Pour combien de temps encore ?

----------


## lokideath

> Oui tout est censé marcher normalement tu as quoi comme message d'erreur???


_La connexion au serveur a échoué : connection refused._


Au début j'ai cru m'être trompé d'identifiant mais ils marchent bien sous TS.

----------


## XWolverine

1.1.7 sous Seven, connexion OK  :;):

----------


## Niklaos

> Pour combien de temps encore ?


Peut etre toujours  :;): 

Je sais pas si y'a de la demande je ne vois pas de raisons de le couper ...

---------- Post ajouté à 15h27 ----------




> _La connexion au serveur a échoué : connection refused._
> 
> 
> Au début j'ai cru m'être trompé d'identifiant mais ils marchent bien sous TS.


Il me semble a Kami a eu un soucis dans le meme genre hier mais ca vennait de chez lui ...
Il nous a pas dit ce que c'etait !

----------


## Jean Pale

J'ai l'impression que ça le fait si on tente trop de mots de passe.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Merci

----------


## Donnie

Je n'étais pas enregistré sur ts donc pas de login et de mdp Mumble .
Niklaos quand tu as le temps tu peux m'enregistrer ? 

Nickname : Donnie

Merci d'avance ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Merci Niklaos.

----------


## Akheris

J'ai le même problème que Donnie.

Nickname : Akheris

Merci.

----------


## Niklaos

Ouais par contre je vais pas faire tous les logins a la main.
Enregistrez vous sur TS je redumperais ce soir. Sinon je vais essayer de faire une synchro dynamique des deux bases  :;):

----------


## Akheris

Me suis arrangé avec ToToOoOoOo  ::): .

----------


## Eradan

> Peut etre toujours 
> 
> Je sais pas si y'a de la demande je ne vois pas de raisons de le couper ...


Il y a de la demande, ca c'est pas un souci, mais Dolido a répété à l'envie hier soir "qu'ils avaient décidé de fermer le TS", que "le TS va dégager d'ici un mois" et ainsi de suite. La prochaine fois que Strongside revient, j'éviterais d'essayer de contacter les admins tiens.


Pour les register sur TS, passez-y et faites moi un mp écrit, que je vous y autorise.

----------


## lokideath

Espèce de couillon va, pourquoi t'as foutu ton port tout pourri sur la page d'accueil ??
Suffit d'utiliser celui par défaut et ca marche. J'avais retourné le problème dans tous les sens, je suis passé à la 1.1.7... J'ai fini par arriver sur la FAQ de mumble et j'ai bien vu d'où venait le problème  ::|: 

Mais merci beaucoup pour mumble quand même, que je ne paraisse pas ingrat  :;):   ::P:

----------


## Niklaos

Heuuu c'est le port default ...

----------


## lokideath

Mon port par défaut il est à 64000 et des brouettes.

----------


## Niklaos

# Port to bind TCP and UDP sockets to                                           
Port=64738

Normalement il est bind sur ca.

----------


## Boitameuh

Niklaos pour mon petit soucis de pass, tu peux supprimer carrément mon compte comme ça je recréé ensuite ?

----------


## lokideath

> # Port to bind TCP and UDP sockets to                                           
> Port=64738
> 
> Normalement il est bind sur ca.


Oui c'est bien ca mais quand je lis : *mumble.canardpc.com:8767*
Je comprends que l'adresse c'est mumble.canardpc.com et le port 8767. Ou alors il y a un truc qui m'échappe, c'est très probable  ::P:

----------


## Niklaos

> Oui c'est bien ca mais quand je lis : *mumble.canardpc.com:8767*
> Je comprends que l'adresse c'est mumble.canardpc.com et le port 8767. Ou alors il y a un truc qui m'échappe, c'est très probable


Si c'est moi qui ai raison tu te prends ton ban 48h parceque t'as ete un peu insultant quand meme  ::P:

----------


## Kamicaz

Oh tu le ban pas sinon je dis a tout le monde ton secret.  ::P:

----------


## Saumon

Juste une question: comment fait on pour s'authentifier sur le serveur ( croix verte à côté du pseudo)??

Et merci Niklaos pour le serv. ::):

----------


## -=dolido=-

Faudrait que tu penses au droit aussi, j''en ai aucun .

Si y'a besoin de kick, ban, ou de créer des channel, ca va être un peu tendu.

Sinon, pourquoi garder le ts, face a mumble qui est quand même de meilleur qualité au niveau sonore (et y'a pas photos), à part chatter le channel drague perso et autres.

De plus, vu le gruyère de sécurité qu'est ts (en attendant la v3 ... MouahhahHAhah ), garder ce truc nous eviterais bien des problème de filtrage et de ban, nous faisant gagner un temps plus que considérable.

Quand je vois le peu de temps pour qu'un pelos à 2 balles passe à travers un ban, personnellement, je ne vois plus AUCUN avantage à Ts.

Quand au "soit disant" problème de configuration de Mumble, la, je vois pas. Ca doit être trop simple pour vous, on va essayer de trouver un logiciel qui règle le son en ligne de commande, ca fera plus 1337.

----------


## Polow

Je suis un noob, c'est bon, a plus problème  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Ouais par contre je vais pas faire tous les logins a la main.
> Enregistrez vous sur TS je redumperais ce soir. Sinon je vais essayer de faire une synchro dynamique des deux bases


J'en conclus que la base d'Uber ne t'a pas servi et que tu vas gérer les droits d'admins Mumble à la main ou en synchro avec TS ?  :;):

----------


## Eradan

> Mépris et mauvaise foi, merci de les garder pour toi.


Faut voir à se calmer un peu là. Le son sur TS est parfaitement clair pour moi, et ce que tu appelles un problème de sécurité ben il est dix fois pire pour mumble: n'importe qui peut se register tout seul, et venir faire chier le monde sur mumble.

Et niveau son, maintenant que j'ai trouvé la connerie du soft d'enregistrement, tu vas l'entendre la différence entre le son clair de TS et le son caverneux de mumble.

----------


## Niklaos

> J'en conclus que la base d'Uber ne t'a pas servi et que tu vas gérer les droits d'admins Mumble à la main ou en synchro avec TS ?


Ben moi je veux bien mais j'ai un petit souci de droit avec la DB SQL et half repond pas.

Alors la question est.

On attend que je redump la DB du Mumble Uber ou on part sur une base nouvelle ?

Perso je n'ai rien contre le l'idee de repartir sur une base nouvelle.

----------


## Detox

> Faut voir à se calmer un peu là. Le son sur TS est parfaitement clair pour moi, et ce que tu appelles un problème de sécurité ben il est dix fois pire pour mumble: n'importe qui peut se register tout seul, et venir faire chier le monde sur mumble.
> 
> Et niveau son, maintenant que j'ai trouvé la connerie du soft d'enregistrement, tu vas l'entendre la différence entre le son clair de TS et le son caverneux de mumble.


Je dois avouer que c'est plus facile de rentrer en ninja sur un chan mumble pour entendre les gens t'insulter.  ::ninja:: 
Blague à part, et sans jeter d'huile sur le feu, je vois pas en quoi ça gène d'avoir les deux temporairement. 
Meilleure qualité sonore, et alors ?
Si c'est le seul argument ( et encore personellement, même si c'est un peu mieux en moyenne que TS, ça reste quand même une qualité pourrie ), ça me fait penser un peu aux mecs de direct énergie qui comprennent pas que j'aime pas qu'on me force la main à changer, sous prétexte qu'on pense que j'y gagnerais.

----------


## -=dolido=-

Citation:Envoyé par -=dolido=-  
Mépris et mauvaise foi, merci de les garder pour toi.

Faut voir à se calmer un peu là. Le son sur TS est parfaitement clair pour moi, et ce que tu appelles un problème de sécurité ben il est dix fois pire pour mumble: n'importe qui peut se register tout seul, et venir faire chier le monde sur mumble.

Et niveau son, maintenant que j'ai trouvé la connerie du soft d'enregistrement, tu vas l'entendre la différence entre le son clair de TS et le son caverneux de mumble.

La réponse du mec méprisant :

Tes capacités auditive sont au niveau de mes capacités a dicerner les couleurs

Et tu finit par reste avec tes amis police teamspeak et cie sur le mumble, et quand pour la 50eme fois un con viendra spammer les chans avec sont bot on en reparlera

Pour être à 100% honnête, cette réponse m'a honteusement été soufflé à l'oreille, ainsi que les fautes d'orthographe.

Mais elle représente a 110% ma pensée  ::):

----------


## lokideath

> Si c'est moi qui ai raison tu te prends ton ban 48h parceque t'as etais un peu insultant quand meme


 ::'(: 
Toutes mes excuses c'était pas l'intention. Enfin si ca peut servir à d'autres, faut laisser le port par défaut, ca marche comme ca. Voilà voilà.
Bon je vais aller _creuver_ dans mon coin  ::sad::

----------


## Niklaos

Je te pardonne loki vu que j'ai la flemme de te ban  ::P: 
Mais c'est toi le mauvais le serveur est bien sur le bon port !!

EDIT : bon c'est un peu moi aussi le mauvais parceque je viens de voir que j'avais mis de la merde en page premiere page  ::P: 

Bref ...

*Je voulais aussi vous dire, si y'en a parmis vous qui ont envie de faire un logo ou une banniere "Mumble Canard PC" pour la page web, ne vous retennez pas*  ::lol::

----------


## lokideath

> EDIT : bon c'est un peu moi aussi le mauvais parceque je viens de voir que j'avais mis de la merde en page premiere page


 :haha:  Comment tu fais pour te ban toi-même alors ?  ::ninja:: 
Sinon j'avais fait une moitié de skin pour mumble, je suis gentil je vous assure :essayedesefaireoublier:

----------


## dr.doki

Un certain "Tecmo" joue son boulet sur le TS CpC , insultant, vulgaire, inepte, il a sut nous gâcher notre plaisir durant cette nuit !

----------


## Morty

Je confirme. Je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ça, mais passer de salle en salle pour envoyer des insultes je trouve ça un peu dommage...

----------


## -=dolido=-

Bienvenu sur Ts ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sur Mumble on ne peut pas s'enregistrer tout seul ?
On ne peut pas changer de channel comme on le veut ?
On ne peut pas parler pour insulter les gens ? Un filtre anti-insultes ?
On est ban par ip ? On peut modifier son ip avec un bête programme et faire semblant d'être au Nevraska non ?
La qualité sonore est un 1/10 de fois mieux. Ok.


Certains aiment TS et d'autres aiment Mumble. C'est dingue de se faire ôter TS parce que Mumble c'est trop mieux de la balle.
Moi perso, j'm'en fou un peu. C'est juste la manière dont c'est fait et dit. Et j'ai l'impression que vous vous en rendez pas compte.


On parie qu'on peut faire chier les gens toute une soirée sur mumble ? Vu que c'est trop un truc de professionnel et qu'on peut pas faire chier les gens tellement il est anti-boulets ?

J'comprends pas pourquoi on se fait imposer ce truc et qu'en même temps on nous dit "Vous avez une ouïe de merde et des goûts de merde".
J'ai vraiment pas l'habitude d'entendre ça de la part de certains canards et j'comprends pas.

----------


## Roland Flure

Niveau potentiel des chieurs, ça revient au même, nan ?

----------


## Say hello

Nan TS c'est un gruyère niveau sécurité.

----------


## Eradan

> La réponse du mec méprisant :
> 
> Tes capacités auditive sont au niveau de mes capacités a dicerner les couleurs
> 
> Et tu finit par reste avec tes amis police teamspeak et cie sur le mumble, et quand pour la 50eme fois un con viendra spammer les chans avec sont bot on en reparlera
> 
> Pour être à 100% honnête, cette réponse m'a honteusement été soufflé à l'oreille, ainsi que les fautes d'orthographe.
> 
> Mais elle représente a 110% ma pensée


[réponse au troll]Donc tu es un con. Merci de l'info, je t'appellerais quand ton pote Strongside reviendra, vous avez visiblement la même mentalité.[/réponse au troll]

Sinon, quelqu'un a des arguments qui ne se résument pas au troll et à l'insulte pour supprimer le serveur TS?

Edit: pour la "faille de sécurité"




> Quand je vois le peu de temps pour qu'un pelos à 2 balles passe à travers un ban, personnellement, je ne vois plus AUCUN avantage à Ts.


Le problème vient du soft qui a banni un compte quand on le lui a demandé, ou de l'admin qui n'a banni qu'un seul boulet sur trois, permettant un nouveau register dans la foulée? Vérifie bien entre ta chaise et ton clavier, il y a un truc qui cloche.

----------


## lokideath

Il y a pas une option pour muter les gens qu'on aime pas ? Normalement même sans droits spécifiques c'est possible. Je demande car j'ai vu l'option mais je l'ai jamais utilisé, donc je sais pas comment ca marche.

----------


## fenrhir

> Sinon, quelqu'un a des arguments qui ne se résument pas au troll et à l'insulte pour supprimer le serveur TS?


Sinon, quelqu'un a des arguments qui ne se résument pas au troll, aux insultes et aux critiques gratuites de consommateur-pas-payeur-qui-râle-pour-un-service-gracieusement-fourni, pour que les gens qui se bougent les miches à entretenir un serveur TS leur obéissent ?




> J'comprends pas pourquoi on se fait imposer ce truc


Et as-tu compris pourquoi "on" t'avait imposé TS ?




> Certains aiment TS et d'autres aiment Mumble. C'est dingue de se faire ôter TS parce que Mumble c'est trop mieux de la balle.
> Moi perso, j'm'en fou un peu. C'est juste la manière dont c'est fait et dit. Et j'ai l'impression que vous vous en rendez pas compte.


Faut pas déconner.
Des gens volontaires proposent un service TS. C'est leur droit, du jour au lendemain, de changer de technologie pour du Mumble. Toi, et tous les gens qui critiquez, à part profiter et se permettre de venir râler alors que vous ne faites rien d'autre que profiter, vous faites quoi ?
À part rester et dire merci, ou fermer votre bouche et vous barrez pour monter un serveur TS, z'avez pas grand'droit.

Faudrait pas inverser les rôles, les parasites égocentriques qui ont leur propre nez comme centre du monde, c'est vous, pas les gens qui se prennent la tête pour vous à héberger/administrer un service gratuit et ouvert...

Fenrhir

----------


## Detox

Bon, le ton condescendant et exécrable, dans la bouche d'un mec de la rédac ou d'un admin, passe encore. Mais là entre dolido "je veux être modo" et toi, ça fait que confirmer que vous êtes quand même des putain de nazis.


Au passage, j'ai jamais vu niklaos, qui s'occupe des serveurs, nous dire que ça le faisait chier de garder Teamspeak.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Niveau potentiel des chieurs, ça revient au même, nan ?


Bah ouais, totalement. Faut juste arrêter de nous dire que Mumble c'est le meilleur truc au monde et que TS c'est tout pourri et qu'il faut être con pour aimer ça.




> Et as-tu compris pourquoi "on" t'avait imposé TS ?
> 
> Faut pas déconner.
> Des gens volontaires proposent un service TS. C'est leur droit, du jour au lendemain, de changer de technologie pour du Mumble. Toi, et tous les gens qui critiquez, à part profiter et se permettre de venir râler alors que vous ne faites rien d'autre que profiter, vous faites quoi ?
> À part rester et dire merci, ou fermer votre bouche et vous barrez pour monter un serveur TS, z'avez pas grand'droit.
> 
> Faudrait pas inverser les rôles, les parasites égocentriques qui ont leur propre nez comme centre du monde, c'est vous, pas les gens qui se prennent la tête pour vous à héberger/administrer un service gratuit et ouvert...
> 
> Fenrhir


Qui propose TS à la base ?
Donc, c'est eux qui sont venu dire "Les gars, on préfère Mumble donc finalement on passe sur Mumble dès jour XX" ?
Bizarre, j'ai pas vu ça perso.

Et tu remarqueras que je râle plus sur certaines personnes que j'apprécie que sur le Mumble.
Et excuse-moi de donner mon avis, je devrais plutôt fermer ma bouche et m'étouffer dans mon égocentrisme...

Et aussi, parce que c'est gratuit c'est bien ? On dirait mon père... 
"Tiens, j't'ai ramené un biscuit entamé que j'ai trouvé dans la rue."
"Ah ? Comptes pas sur moi pour le manger..."
"Bah attends, tu m'as dis que t'avais faim et j't'ai trouvé un bisquit."
"Ouais, mais j'm'attendais pas à ça, c'est pas trop mon truc. Maintenant si tu veux tu peux le manger hein, j'm'en fou perso."
"'tain, t'es vraiment méchant, moi j'arrive j'veux t'faire plaisirs j'te propose un truc, qui plus est gratuit, et tu le refuse..."

J'ai jamais eu un biscuit ouvert dans la rue mais c'était pas loin de ça. Et je l'ai déjà eu 3/4 fois ce coup là.





==> Pyjama Wallon  <==

----------


## lokideath

Je me permets d'intervenir, pour ce que ca vaut.
C'est pas parce que le travail est fait gracieusement pour notre bienfait qu'on doit suivre comme des moutons. Le service rendu doit bénéficier à la communauté, sinon il est inutile, donc donner son avis me parait tout à fait légitime, même si c'est aller à contre courant des envies de nos bienfaiteurs.

Je dis tout ca parce que le ton moralisateur, condescendant, et agressif c'est un peu lourd à force (et y en a que 2 ou 3 qui sont dans ce cas, les autres ont aucun problème pour s'exprimer normalement  ::): ).


Sinon pour éviter de me faire taper sur les doigts pour le léger HS, je vais essayer de faire une petite bannière (ou le logo) pour la page web s'il y en a toujours besoin. Il y a des dimensions recommandées ? (au moins pour le ratio).

----------


## Eradan

T'as raté quelques étapes Fenrhir. A l'origine, le serveur TS était payé par des canards, et la qualité n'était pas terrible parce que le serveur d'hébergement ne l'était pas.

Le serveur TS actuel n'est pas proposé par des gens volontaires, il est offert par CPC (et ca a entrainé un putain de changement dans la qualité du son). Niklaos administrant le serveur d'origine (et étant à l'origine d'un serveur TS estampillé CPC), il a hérité de l'administration du serveur made in CPC (et je l'en remercie à chaque fois que j'y pense).

Mumble c'est une idée qui avait déjà été présentée et rejetée (ici, regarde bien le nom du posteur). Il n'y a aucune raison qu'une poignée de personnes imposent un changement de soft à toute la communauté, surtout quand leur seule réponse à la critique est le troll et l'insulte. Les seules volontés qui comptent pour cette décision, ce sont celles de Niklaos et de la rédac.

Edit: J'ai retrouvé la date du transfert de serveur ici.

Redit: lien modifié.

----------


## Detox

Entièrement d'accord.

----------


## Wobak

> *Je voulais aussi vous dire, si y'en a parmis vous qui ont envie de faire un logo ou une banniere "Mumble Canard PC" pour la page web, ne vous retennez pas*


 ?

Faut juste changer un peu le texte, mais c'était celle d'Uber. Je crois que c'est ©Merko.

----------


## Roland Flure

> (ici, regarde bien le nom du posteur).


 Oui mais Eradan, il parle de ça dans son post :



> Avec flubber on avait testé Mumble, c'était très sympa pour la qualité audio, mais *c'était tellement la misère à configurer niveau serveur* qu'on a abandonné l'idée.


 Donc bon, si niveau serveur la difficulté a été surmontée, la raison du rejet de Mumble est caduque.

 Bref, après je m'en tamponne les partie avec une double porte-fenêtre de tout ça.
 Perso je suis bien sur Mumble, j'y reste. Ceux qui qui préfèrent TS, si Niklaos ne voit aucun soucis à le garder, tant mieux. Tout le monde sera gagnant.






> Bon, le ton condescendant et exécrable, dans la bouche d'un mec de la rédac ou d'un admin, passe encore.


Ah ? Selon le "grade" qu'on a on peut te parler plus ou moins mal ?
Classe.




> Mais là entre dolido "je veux être modo"[...]


Si tu vas par là, dolido est admin des serveurs TF2, du TS, et du Mumble.




> [...]ça fait que confirmer que vous êtes quand même des putain de nazis.


Tiens, tu l'as mérité :

----------


## Detox

> Ceux qui qui préfèrent TS, si Niklaos ne voit aucun soucis à le garder, tant mieux. Tout le monde sera gagnant.


Bah tout pareil, je vois pas pourquoi certains essaient de nous soumettre l'avis inverse à coup de marteaux dans l'anus.



> Ah ? Selon le "grade" qu'on a on peut te parler plus ou moins mal ?
> Classe.


Au début je pensais pas, mais l'expérience cpc m'a prouvé l'inverse.



> Si tu vas par là, dolido est admin des serveurs TF2, du TS, et du Mumble.


Eh beh, c'est comme donner le droit de vote à un gosse de 8 ans, ça. ( ou un Glock, au choix )
Au passage ça lui donne pas le droit d'être condescendant, encore moins sur le forum.
( Et quand bien même il serait modo ici, j'ai le souvenir d'un post de Doc TB qui parlait des admins qui se devaient ne de pas prendre parti d'un côté ou de l'autre )



> Tiens, tu l'as mérité :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a47d...bed57805ca.jpg


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humour

Lis. Deux fois, on sait jamais.

----------


## Wobak

> Sinon, quelqu'un a des arguments qui ne se résument pas au troll et à l'insulte pour supprimer le serveur TS?


Salut !

Je suis pas sur d'avoir des arguments pour "supprimer le serveur TS".

TS c'est pas mal, j'suis d'accord, mais je vois pas ce que ça apporte par rapport à Mumble. Je comprends vos réactions, mais elle font plus réactionnaires outrés que réels défenseurs de TS.

Niveau droits : on peut faire tout pareil pour Mumble que sous TS.
Niveau protections : on peut aussi faire tout pareil
Niveau connards : j'pense que y'en a autant.

Par contre niveau sonore, pour moi y'a pas photo entre les deux. Si vous ne trouvez pas que Mumble est mieux, je ne sais pas quoi dire au niveau sonore du moins.

Niveau consommation de BP : Mumble est à mon avis bien plus économe de ce côté là, je n'ai pas de graph de consommation de TS sous la main malheureusement.

L'overlay qui fonctionne sous beaucoup de jeu, que tu peux désactiver, réactiver, configurer à la volée, c'est très agréable. Après si tu joues à des jeux où il ne fonctionne pas, je suis d'accord c'est quand même très dommage.

Bref, d'après les éléments qui me paraissent important dans un logiciel vocal, Mumble a un avantage, certes pas forcément flagrant, mais un avantage quand même par rapport à TS.

Pour l'instant si j'ai bien compris, Niklaos laisse les 2 serveurs tourner en même temps, pour une phase de test, voir comment la machine se comporte.

Laisse moi te retourner la question : Tu as quoi comme argument pour qu'on garde Teamspeak dur comme fer ?

----------


## GobFou

Non, mais maintenant que mumble accepte les gens autres que le serveur Uber, y'a plus vraiment de problème. 
C'est tout pareil que TS, je vois pas trop ou est le problème, le seul soucis c'était qu'avant il n'y avait que les gens du serveur Uber qui pouvaient aller dessus, maintenant tout le monde, donc say bon, tout est rêglé?
Si il n'y a plus moyen de garder Ts, on sera bien obligé d'aller sur mumble, et on verra aucune différence par rapport à avant.

----------


## Flibustache

Plop !

J'arrive pas à me connecter à mumble.canardpc.com

J'ai essayé avec mes logins/pw Uber ça passe pas, je crois pas avoir eu de compte sur TS, ou alors ça date.

Solution ?

----------


## Skiant

> Donc bon, si niveau serveur la difficulté a été surmontée, la raison du rejet de Mumble est caduque.


Exact, c'était bel et bien la config du serveur qui était laborieuse à l'époque où on a testé, sans aucune autre interface que celle du phpMyAdmin pour administrer la base de données. A l'heure actuelle, il existe des outils spécifiques pour faciliter cette gestion, donc ce n'est plus un obstacle.


Ensuite, les arguments pro Mumble : 
- Meilleure qualité audio : d'un niveau comparable à celle de Ventrilo, donc largement supérieure au meilleur des codecs TS.
- Configuration client aisée : assistant de configuration audio = pure win
- Meilleure vitesse de transmission : moins de latence entre les voix et ce qui se passe ingame
- Impossibilité d'utiliser un autre Nickname que son login : fini les mecs qui se font passer pour X ou Y en changeant simplement de nick.
- Pas de spambots : Dites-vous bien que le TS CPC a du être équipé d'un script spécifique pour vous éviter la plaie du spambot. Et même comme ça, certains passent entre les mailles du filet.
- Overlay intégré et facilement configurable.
- Utilisation de bande passante moindre : pratique pour les petites connexions.

Perso, rien que pour la qualité audio, j'étais déjà prêt à migrer sur Mumble. Le reste a fini de me convaincre.

Pourquoi un seul programme au lieu de deux ? Peut-être parce que ce n'est pas vous qui payez la machine qui fait tourner le serveur audio, et que ce n'est pas vous qui devez passer du temps à configurer et entretenir les serveurs.
Si vous voulez utiliser TeamSpeak, faites votre serveur, administrez-le, et on verra. Là, tout ce que je vois, c'est une poignée de mecs qui veulent pas lâcher un soft obsolète uniquement parce qu'ils y ont leurs habitudes et qu'ils n'arrivent pas à comprendre que la décision de passer à Mumble ne vient pas d'un simple désir de faire chier (même si c'est tentant), mais d'un réel besoin de se faciliter la vie pour l'administration.

Un peu le même genre de mecs qui veulent absolument que leur site fonctionne sous IE6, sans comprendre que résoudre les bugs d'IE6 prend autant de temps que de faire en sorte que le site tourne sur tous les autres navigateurs à la fois...

----------


## Eradan

> Exact, c'était bel et bien la config du serveur qui était laborieuse à l'époque où on a testé, sans aucune autre interface que celle du phpMyAdmin pour administrer la base de données. A l'heure actuelle, il existe des outils spécifiques pour faciliter cette gestion, donc ce n'est plus un obstacle.
> 
> 
> Ensuite, les arguments pro Mumble : 
> - Meilleure qualité audio : d'un niveau comparable à celle de Ventrilo, donc largement supérieure au meilleur des codecs TS. Bah non, chez moi Mumble a un son de merde et TS est parfaitement clair.
> - Configuration client aisée : assistant de configuration audio = pure win TS: deux options à régler, Mumble: je compte 18 curseurs là, tu me répètes où est la simplicité?
> - Meilleure vitesse de transmission : moins de latence entre les voix et ce qui se passe ingame
> - Impossibilité d'utiliser un autre Nickname que son login : fini les mecs qui se font passer pour X ou Y en changeant simplement de nick. Et fini les changements de pseudo pour identifier les joueurs selon leurs personnages, pour toi c'est un plus pour moi un énorme moins (Ventrilo présente le même problème)
> - Pas de spambots : Dites-vous bien que le TS CPC a du être équipé d'un script spécifique pour vous éviter la plaie du spambot. Et même comme ça, certains passent entre les mailles du filet.
> ...


Je passe sur le troll à la fin.




> Si vous voulez utiliser TeamSpeak, faites votre serveur, administrez-le, et on verra.


Si vous voulez utiliser Mumble, faites votre serveur, administrez-le et on verra.

Tu vois, l'argument vaut des deux côtés

Pour synthétiser, TS et Mumble sont différents, chacun avec leurs qualités et défauts. Aucun n'est supérieur à l'autre, ca reste une histoire de choix, et vu que c'est la rédac qui paye, j'estime que ce sont les seuls à avoir le droit de m'imposer le changement de soft. Le tag c'est [CPC], pas [Skiant], [Flubber] ou [Dolido].

----------


## Boitameuh



----------


## Eradan

/invoque Lestaelle et ses crustums  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamicaz

Peut être que le meilleur argument c'est de ne pas diviser la communauté car avec deux programmes c'est ce qu'il se passe.

Ensuite ceux qui gueulent qu'on passe sur mumble regardez le titre du topic, Niklaos à demander l'avis des gens avant de prendre la décision de migrer dessus et vu que les pro mumble étaient plus nombreux le choix était vite vue. Après s'il y en a qui font de la résistance ba on va pas avancer.

----------


## Moen

Moi j'aime bien les deux...

Alors bon.. Mais c'est bien d'évoluer... Mais TS c'était bien aussi

"Ca manquait de Suisse ici...."

 ::mellow::

----------


## -=dolido=-

J'adore me faire traiter de nazi et de connard, ca me met en forme pour la journée.

Surtout quand on sait le temps que je passe avec les autres admins pour que vous ayez des serveurs bien propres et au poil.

Ca fait plaisir.

----------


## ticonderoga

Moi on me traite bien de Nazir, alors...

----------


## Skiant

> Je passe sur le troll à la fin.


Demande à n'importe quel webdesigner si c'est du troll, de dire que IE6 est une perte de temps de dev. Ou de façon plus générale, renseigne-toi avant de parler pour dire des bêtises.




> Si vous voulez utiliser Mumble, faites votre serveur, administrez-le et on verra.


Et le Mumble Uber, c'est quoi, à ton avis ?




> Pour synthétiser, TS et Mumble sont différents, chacun avec leurs qualités et défauts. Aucun n'est supérieur à l'autre, ca reste une histoire de choix,


Si tu avais lu les arguments, tu verrais que rien que pour la gestion des users ou de la sécurité, Mumble écrase TS. Qualité audio, latence, bande passante : même constat. 
Mumble > Teamspeak.




> et vu que c'est la rédac qui paye, j'estime que ce sont les seuls à avoir le droit de m'imposer le changement de soft. Le tag c'est [CPC], pas [Skiant], [Flubber] ou [Dolido].


Tu crois vraiment que la rédaction a le temps nécessaire à la gestion d'un tel serveur ? Va demander à Boulon ce qu'il pense de la nécessité de garder TS ou Mumble, qu'on rigole.

La rédac fait confiance à certains membres de la communauté pour gérer certains des outils qui portent l'étiquette "CPC". Flubber gère pratiquement tous les serveurs de jeu officiellement "CPC", à savoir les serveurs TF2, L4D, Killing Floor, et les autres que j'ai oublié. Niklaos administrait le serveur TS payé par la communauté, c'est donc naturellement vers lui que la rédaction s'est tourné pour gérer le serveur TS officiel, et Flubber, Dolido et consorts font partie de l'équipe qui gère le tout (mais pas moi parce que je suis belge en plus d'être un connard arrogant).

C'est à eux que la décision appartient, et comme tu as déjà pu le lire un peu partout si tu as ouvert tes yeux récemment, ils ont demandé des avis sur le passage à Mumble, les avis ont été majoritairement positifs, donc ils font la transition. C'est effectivement à eux que la décision appartient au final de garder ou pas le serveur TS à côté, mais si j'étais à leur place, pour m'épargner d'avoir à gérer les deux serveurs de front, ce qui réclame une disponibilité et une patience que tu n'imagines même pas, je couperai le serveur TS dès que le serveur Mumble serait fonctionnel.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain c'est la fête du string ici. 
Détente, respect, hippie, urètre, chips...

----------


## kpouer

Euh je vois pas le problème, le serveur est devenu mumble, j'ai pas vu la rédac s'en plaindre, s'ils estiment que c'est pas normal ils reviendront en arrière, pour le reste vous avez qu'a monter votre serveur TS vous même et arrêter d'insulter tout le monde

----------


## Sao

> Putain c'est la fête du string ici. 
> Détente, respect, hippie, urètre, chips...


T'as oublié les ponayz. Boita, tu me passes du pop-corn ?

Sérieux les mecs, vous pouvez régler vos comptes en PM ? Ou vous faire des bizous ? Ou arrêter de jeter de l'huile sur le magret ? Vous avez tous dit ce que vous pensiez, vous avez eu le temps de vous relire, là on a compris. Ca peut faire du bien de vider son sac, mais si c'est pour en rajouter ... Y'a plus de posts de "je râle" que de "mercis" à Niklaos, c'est dommage.

Kiss dans ton flex.

----------


## mescalin

Eh ben ça a l'air sympa vos serveurs audio ! Perso je suis bien content de me limiter à du coop avec un pote ou deux sous skype quand je vous lis. Je sais pas, ça a l'air d'être une putain d'affaire d'état vot' truc quand on lit le ton employé et les sentiments sous-jacent, alors qu'au final j'ai envie de dire : osef ! C'est quoi ce débat de chie ?

---------- Post ajouté à 15h22 ----------




> Kiss dans ton flex.


Saosoulmsme  ::lol:: 

Viens, on se fait un roger wilco  :B):

----------


## Nortifer

Juste Eradan, si tu as des problèmes de son, passe sur la 1.1.7, j'avais effectivement des grésillement avec la 1.1.8. Sinon niveau simplicité, deux clic et tu lances l'assistant audio qui permet de tout configurer rapidement. Et après, oh miracle, tu peux tout affiner, sinon tu désactive les options avancée et tu passes de 8 (et pas 18) a 4 onglets (6 sous TS).

De plus l'overlay sous une poignée de jeu, y a que Worms qui marche pas chez moi, donc la je vois pas trop.

Ah, et le "faites votre propre serveur mumble", c'est gentil, mais c'était déjà le cas non ? Ensuite beaucoup de gens nous on rejoins d'où l'ouverture d'un serveur CPC pour limité la casse sur les serveurs TF2.


Alors honnêtement Eradan, je veux bien t'écouter, mais offre de vrai argument.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

C'est quoi au fait l'overlay?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est ce qui affiche les pseudals des gens qui sont avec toi sur Mumble/TS par dessus ton jeu.

----------


## Wobak

> /invoque Lestaelle et ses crustums


Et mon post c'est du poulet ?

----------


## Flibustache

Bon j'ai toujours pas réglé mon problème : j'arrive pas à m'y connecter à ce serveur, il me dit que mon mdp est invalide. Or j'utilise bien ceux que j'avais sur le mumble uber.fr

A - Dois je recréer un compte ? Sachant que le lien pour s'enregistrer sur uber.fr me redirige vers ça : 


> Allez tous crever bande d'ingrats !!


B - Dois je passer par TS (que je n'ai pas réinstaller et j'avoue que j'ai flemme de le faire) ? Dans ce cas, est ce qu'un canard bienveillant disposant de Ts pourrait vite fait me créer un compte avec un pw quelconque (Pseudo:Radical, pw via mp).

C - Dois je sucer ? (est-ce une option de toute façon..)

D - Obi Wan Kenobi

Bisous, fleurs et ponay pour tout le monde

----------


## Nortifer

Pour l'instant si j'ai bien compris, réponse B.

----------


## Flibustache

> Pour l'instant si j'ai bien compris, réponse B.


J'ai vu la lumière. En fait je ne peux plus me connecter avec mon pseudo (Radical), avec ou sans mdp. Apparement il n'a pas été conservé.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé les cons, rappellez-vous, "vous n'invoquerez pas mon Pseudo en vain".
C'est dans la Bible.

Eradan : Trempe toi le Popotin dans l'eau... C'est pas la première qu'on te retrouve dans ce genre de bagarres.

Sinon, pourriez-vous créer des sections ARMA2 sur vos mumbles et TS pour que mes copains militaristes aient de quoi s'insulter en paix s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## Eradan

> Et le Mumble Uber, c'est quoi, à ton avis ?


Dernière intervention vu que tu as l'air de lire ce que tu veux dans mes posts (j'ai l'impression d'être sur le global de Stygia, c'est assez impressionnant): le serveur Mumble Über, vous bouffez de la bande passante au serveur de jeu CPC Über pour en profiter. Rien à voir avec un serveur indépendant que vous auriez installé.

Je sais qu'au final vous ferez ce que vous voudrez, vous ferez un topic dédié sur le forum pour la fondation de votre communauté Über.fr?  Ca va être assez amusant.

Edit:




> B - Dois je passer par TS (que je n'ai pas réinstaller et j'avoue que j'ai flemme de le faire) ? Dans ce cas, est ce qu'un canard bienveillant disposant de Ts pourrait vite fait me créer un compte avec un pw quelconque (Pseudo:Radical, pw via mp).


Passe sur TS, je t'autorise le register.




> Eradan : Trempe toi le Popotin dans l'eau... C'est pas la première qu'on te retrouve dans ce genre de bagarres.


Oui, j'aime lutter contre l'intégrisme. Sinon je ne comprends pas ton edit, depuis quand tu renonces à utiliser le mot "cul"?

Sinon mon pseudo Dofus c'est Trempe-La-Lune, un peu de respect des identités virtuelles que diable!  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon, vous pourriez créer des sections ARMA2 sur vos mumbles et TS pour que mes copains militaristes aient de quoi s'insulter en paix s'il vous plaît ?


Ca existe déjà sous TS, chan FPS - ArmA (RS)

----------


## Super Menteur

> le serveur Mumble Über, vous bouffez de la bande passante au serveur de jeu CPC Über pour en profiter. Rien à voir avec un serveur indépendant que vous auriez installé.


Bah écoutes la configuration du Mumble Uber elle a pas été faite par magie, et c'est précisément parcequ'elle bouffe de la BP qu'on est en train de migrer le TS Officiel vers Mumble alors bon, c'est un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue là.

Enfin bref continuez à vous étriper pour des conneries surtout hein, c'est rigolo à lire.

----------


## -=dolido=-

Il y a deja un channel arma 2 sur Mumble.

Signé le connard nazi ...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sinon, pourriez-vous créer des sections ARMA2 sur vos mumbles et TS pour que mes copains militaristes aient de quoi s'insulter en paix s'il vous plaît ?


La section ARMA2 existe aussi sur Mumble, j'y étais hier soir. Toto0o0o0o a aussi fait des sous-canaux pour séparer les équipes pendant les versus.

----------


## Wazatiste

Surtout que ça ne changera rien au final.

"Vois, ô mon Empereur, se déchirer le peuple sous tes yeux à propos de choses sur lesquelles ils n'ont aucune incidence..."
"Je sais, ô Julius, et là est la vraie différence entre l'Empereur et le citoyen: l'Empereur peut profiter du spectacle qui lui est offert."

----------


## O.Boulon

Cool !
Sinon, j'ai viré cul parce que c'est trop agressif.

Trempe toi le cul dans l'eau, c'est méchant.
Trempe toi le popotin dans l'eau, c'est un appel à la modération et à la paix dans le monde.

Sinon, je crois que Dolido essaye d'attirer notre attention.

----------


## -=dolido=-

Bah disons que j'apprecie moyenement de me faire insulter gratuitement comme ca.

Je veux bien pas être très "diplomate" de temps à autres, mais j'ai jamais traité personne de nazi.

Donc oui, j'essaye d'attirer l'attention sur certains faits, c'est sur.

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, Nazi, c'est plus vraiment un insulte de nos jours...
C'est super tendance même.
T'as même des marques de Sportswear avec des Totenkhopf en boutique.

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'en formaliser : c'est quand même vachement moins grave que végétarien ou scientologue.

----------


## -=dolido=-

Bah en tant que petit fils de resistants, habitant à Caen avec tous ce que ca inclue d'histoire, moi perso, ca me formalise pas , ca m'insulte profondement...

Mais bon...

----------


## b0b0

> Bah en tant que petit fils de resistants, habitant à Caen avec tous ce que ca inclue d'histoire, moi perso, ca me formalise pas , ca m'insulte profondement...
> 
> Mais bon...


 :B): Caen en ligue 2.

Sinon dod ce soir ?

----------


## -=dolido=-

Saloperie de Bordelais, trahi par un des notres en plus !

----------


## GobFou

> Caen en ligue 2.
> 
> Sinon dod ce soir ?


Pourquoi pas, mais tay tr0p mauvais.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, je viens de lire le fil et si les problèmes continuent, faudrait peut être la jouer démocratique avec un vote non ?

----------


## Flubber

Je comprend pas que personne à part Skiant n'est parlé de la vitesse de transmission, y'à une putain de différence entre mumble et TS, le son de mumble arrive avant le son de L4D, c'est quand même un truc primordiale pour le jeu. Si c'est pour discuté entre potes, y'à un truc qui doit s'appeller skype ou le telephone, je sais plus. C'est tout de même à l'origine unsystème pour les jeux. 

Ensuite coté qualité sonore je ne dirasi qu'une chose en 2 semaines le mumble d'Uber est passé de 10 registered a 75 personnes l'utilisant simultanément, alors j'imagine qu'il n'y à qu'Eradan qui ait de bonnes oreilles et qu'on est tous des  sourd qui suivons le mouvement, heureusement que tu es là jeune flbl de l'audio car nous vivons tous dans l'ignorance. Personnelement ayant rencontré un paquet de canards de vive voix/vue/couleur (sauf pour dolido), teamspeak ne reflete en rien la veritable voix, alors que sous mumble je reconnais parfaitement les voix de chacun.

Ensuite, pourquoi vous vous faites tous chier, il est fermé le serveur TS? Pas à ma connaissance, donc arrêtez de vous plaindre, arrêtez de trollez pour rien quand les deux services vous sont proposés.

----------


## mescalin

> Bah en tant que petit fils de resistants, habitant à Caen avec tous ce que ca inclue d'histoire, moi perso, ca me formalise pas , ca m'insulte profondement...
> 
> Mais bon...


Nan mais plus personne utilise ça au premier degré quoi, faut arrêter, là. 

Ou alors tu fais du 56ème degré et tu gagnes mon respect éternel.

----------


## b0b0

> Sinon, je viens de lire le fil et si les problèmes continuent, faudrait peut être la jouer démocratique avec un vote non ?


<(bonne idée)



 ::ninja::

----------


## -=dolido=-

Bah moi nazi, si ca bien un terme qui me defrise, c'est bien ca.

Connard, enculé, fdp et autres, honnetement, je m'en tape, mais nazi, j'suis ptet un vieux con parmis vous, mais moi, ca me donne envie gerber...

----------


## Moen

Mumble c'est bien, et comme le Président des United States of Americana en visite à Caen j'aimerais dire ....

----------


## Eradan

> Ensuite coté qualité sonore je ne dirasi qu'une chose en 2 semaines le mumble d'Uber est passé de 10 registered a 75 personnes l'utilisant simultanément, alors j'imagine qu'il n'y à qu'Eradan qui ait de bonnes oreilles et qu'on est tous des  sourd qui suivons le mouvement, heureusement que tu es là jeune flbl de l'audio car nous vivons tous dans l'ignorance. Personnelement ayant rencontré un paquet de canards de vive voix/vue/couleur (sauf pour dolido), teamspeak ne reflete en rien la veritable voix, alors que sous mumble je reconnais parfaitement les voix de chacun.


Ca va durer longtemps les attaques personnelles? Ca en devient gonflant là.




> Ensuite, pourquoi vous vous faites tous chier, il est fermé le serveur TS? Pas à ma connaissance, donc arrêtez de vous plaindre, arrêtez de trollez pour rien quand les deux services vous sont proposés.


Relis les messages de Dolido et de Skiant, ils affirment clairement vouloir couper le TS. Avoir le choix oui, un vote oui, imposer ca en insultant les gens qui donnent leur avis en prime non.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> C'est ce qui affiche les pseudals des gens qui sont avec toi sur Mumble/TS par dessus ton jeu.


Merki mon Roland ::wub::

----------


## Moen

> Ca va durer longtemps les attaques personnelles? Ca en devient gonflant là.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut arreter de critiquer Dolido à propos d'histoires de couleurs ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## -=dolido=-

Dis le mec qui me traite de con  ...

J'ai dit qu'effectivement, fallait pas rever, partie comme c'etait, dans un mois, ts etait vide, et pourquoi garder un truc vide .

----------


## Niklaos

> teamspeak ne reflete en rien la veritable voix, alors que sous mumble je reconnais parfaitement les voix de chacun..


Mon deformateur de voix ne fonctionne pas sous mumble c'est la merde !

Pour le moment je laisse tourner TS ET MUMBLE !

Pas question de couper le TS avant que le mumble soit totalement configure.

Par contre donnez pas les droits d'enregistrement a n'importe qui sur TS j'ai vu Tecmo et compagnie hier ... Il me semblait avoir supprime leur 15 comptes y'a un an.

Sinon pour ce qui est du vote je suis pas contre. Meme si l'issue de ce dernier ne fait pas de doutes en faveur de Mumble !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sinon pour ce qui est du vote je suis pas contre. Meme si l'issue de ce dernier ne fait pas de doutes en faveur de Mumble !


Certes, mais ça donnera une idée plus précise du nombre de personnes voulant rester absolument sur TS.
Du coup tu sauras mieux si ça vaut le coup de le laisser ouvert ou non.

----------


## Niklaos

> dans un mois, ts etait vide, et pourquoi garder un truc vide .


Haha y'a une blague a faire !  ::siffle::

----------


## Flubber

> Ca va durer longtemps les attaques personnelles? Ca en devient gonflant là.


D'un c'est pas une attaque personnel, c'est ce qui ressort de tes messages mis en opposition à la popularité soudaine du mumble d'uber, c'est deux fait l'un allant à l'encontre de l'autre. 




> Relis les messages de Dolido et de Skiant, ils affirment clairement vouloir couper le TS. Avoir le choix oui, un vote oui, imposer ca en insultant les gens qui donnent leur avis en prime non.


Bah honnêtement si y'à plus que trois personnes sur le teamspeak je ne vois pas l'intérêt de garder TS sachant que les ressources ne sont pas infinis. Mais là au jour d'aujourd'hui il est fermé ? Non .|

----------


## Bah

Hé toi là Flubber ! Oui, toi ! Je te rappelle que ta femme a obtenu par voie de justice, que tu ne t'approches pas d'une connexion internet durant toutes tes vacances. Alors si tu veux pas qu'on te dénonce, retourne profiter du soleil/pluie/brouillard/neige/attaques de grenouiles dans la région où tu es sensé te reposer !

Didjou !

----------


## Niklaos

> Certes, mais ça donnera une idée plus précise du nombre de personnes voulant rester absolument sur TS.
> Du coup tu sauras mieux si ça vaut le coup de le laisser ouvert ou non.


Certe mais de toute facon je ne peux pas creer de sondage en premiere page.
Donc si Boulon veut le faire ...

Le seul truc que je trouve dommage avec un TS et un Mumble en meme temps c'est qu'on divise un peu les gens. Et plus on est de fous plus on ri !

----------


## Bah

> Et plus on est de fous plus on ri !


La preuve sur ce topic  ::wub::

----------


## Skiant

Ouais, stop scinder la communauté, quoi.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Le seul truc que je trouve dommage avec un TS et un Mumble en meme temps c'est qu'on divise un peu les gens. Et plus on est de fous plus on ri !


Ça dépend de ce qui se dit.

----------


## Flubber

J'ai pas les droits pour mettre un sondage sur un post, que j'ai pas créer, (je sais même pas si c'est possible). Au pire on créer un topic qui sera supprimer après le vote c'est pas plus gênant que ça, et ou le flood sera immédiatement punis vu qu'on flood sur le sujet déja ici. Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ouais, stop scinder la communauté, quoi.


Bah non, t'as oublié que c'est notre plan pour conquérir le monde ?  :Cigare: 




> Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.


Ça serait effectivement plus logique.

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai pas les droits pour mettre un sondage sur un post, que j'ai pas créer, (je sais même pas si c'est possible). Au pire on créer un topic qui sera supprimer après le vote c'est pas plus gênant que ça, et ou le flood sera immédiatement punis vu qu'on flood sur le sujet déja ici. Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.


 :B): Je suis contre, je veux pas qu'on sache pour qui je vote.

----------


## Bah

> . Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.


Sauf erreur, c'est de toute façon le cas sur les sondages dans le forum.

----------


## b0b0

> Sauf erreur, c'est de toute façon le cas sur les sondages dans le forum.


Nope on peut choisir.  :Cigare:

----------


## Flubber

> Je suis contre, je veux pas qu'on sache pour qui je vote.


Dès que t'auras fini de casser le forums tout les 12500 posts on le fait en anonyme, jeune casseur de vbulletin.

----------


## Niklaos

> Ouais, stop scinder la communauté, quoi.


Tu veux pas faire un beau logo pour la page web de ce nouveau serveur mumble au lieu de parler toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> Bah non, t'as oublié que c'est notre plan pour conquérir le monde ?


Ah ouais, au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas lu le planning ces derniers jours, c'est désormais chose faite et "Scinder la communauté CPC" vient bel et bien en priorité no1, devant "acheter sarkozy avec la tête du leader du mouvement Orwellothon" et "remplacer Barck Obama par un androide à notre solde".

----------


## Roland Flure

> Tu veux pas faire un beau logo pour la page web de ce nouveau serveur mumble au lieu de parler toi ?


Je suis pour que ce logo intègre son avatar.

----------


## Niklaos

> Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.


C'est possible ca ?

----------


## Detox

A vous de voir si vous trouvez ça plus insultant que Nazi.

----------


## b0b0

> Dès que t'auras fini de casser le forums tout les 12500 posts on le fait en anonyme, jeune casseur de vbulletin.


 :B): J'aime pas tes nombreuses accusations, j'ai cru lire aussi  que je poussais des cris sur les chan, alors que faux c'était des hymnes à l'amour et au jeu.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h48 ----------




> Tu veux pas faire un beau logo pour la page web de ce nouveau serveur mumble au lieu de parler toi ?


Un serpent vert avec de l'arthrite ?  ::o:

----------


## Niklaos

> Ah ouais, au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas lu le planning ces derniers jours, c'est désormais chose faite et "Scinder la communauté CPC" vient bel et bien en priorité no1, devant "acheter sarkozy avec la tête du leader du mouvement Orwellothon" et "remplacer Barck Obama par un androide à notre solde".


T'es mauvais pour scinder les communautes de toutes facons t'as deja echoue comme un low dans EVE !  ::lol::

----------


## Skiant

> T'es mauvais pour scinder les communautes de toutes facons t'as deja echoue comme un low dans EVE !


On a déjà cassé Band of Brothers, attendez qu'on vous lâche The Mittani dans Federatis, vous.

----------


## b0b0

Je propose ça en logo mumble. Sinon il arrive ce vote  :Cigare:

----------


## Niklaos

> Je propose ça en logo mumble. Sinon il arrive ce vote


Fais un con qui cours avec rien a gagner pour le con qui gagne!  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> Fais un con qui cours !


C'était ça  ::o: 

 :Emo:  Je dessine mal ?

Edit: si t'edit ma blague marche plus.

----------


## Bah

Et après on fera un nouveau thread pour le "recount" !

----------


## Niklaos

> Edit: si t'edit ma blague marche plus.


Heu je sais bien que ca casse un peu tout mais ... Tu veux bien m'expliquer la blague que tu viens d'essayer de faire ?  ::P:

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Heu je sais bien que ca casse un peu tout mais ... Tu veux bien m'expliquer la blague que tu viens d'essayer de faire ?


AH ! Je ne suis pas seul !  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

> Heu je sais bien que ca casse un peu tout mais ... Tu veux bien m'expliquer la blague que tu viens d'essayer de faire ?


 ::ninja::  Non.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca floode trop.

----------


## Say hello

Juste pour demander à propos du vote, vu qu'il faut pas poster dans l'autre.
L'anonymat c'est bien ça permet à celui qui penserait trop "marginal" de pas se faire lyncher par des radicaux, pour imager.
Mais d'un autre coté, comment on fait pour savoir si un radical d'un des 2 camps ferait pas du multicompte sur le forum juste pour avoir raison?
Y'a un truc à l'ip peut être?

Bon tu as peut être eu le temps de lire déjà quand j'avais demandé dans l'autre sujet, mais comme y'a eu nettoyage de revois au cas où.

----------


## Naya

Je préfère Mumble et sans aucunes comparaison possible,
Mais j'aime aussi TS (Carla guignol) ... Hum en fait non,
Pour l'instant les ressources (bande passante, cpu,ram,disque) nous permettent
De laisser TS pour rétro-compatibilité ou pour les réfractaires.
Mais les ressources n'étant pas inépuisable, je supposes qu'il sera fermé,
à plus ou moins long terme, et non pour gonfler une partie de la communauté.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nous on verra si il y a du multi compte...

----------


## Flipmode

> Juste pour demander à propos du vote, vu qu'il faut pas poster dans l'autre.
> L'anonymat c'est bien ça permet à celui qui penserait trop "marginal" de pas se faire lyncher par des radicaux, pour imager.
> Mais d'un autre coté, comment on fait pour savoir si un radical d'un des 2 camps ferait pas du multicompte sur le forum juste pour avoir raison?
> Y'a un truc à l'ip peut être?
> 
> Bon tu as peut être eu le temps de lire déjà quand j'avais demandé dans l'autre sujet, mais comme y'a eu nettoyage de revois au cas où.


Genre les chinois du FBI ?  ::|: 
Se faire ch... Avec un multi compte pour un vote pareil hein ...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Genre les chinois du FBI ? 
> Se faire ch... Avec un multi compte pour un vote pareil hein ...


+1 c'est assez hallucinant les proportions qu'a pris ce débat. Le but c'est de parler en jouant, les deux le font, on est en grande majorité d'accord pour dire que la qualité sur Mumble est meilleure... Enfin c'est pas la fin du monde si on change de logiciel quoi.
Après TS ou Mumble je m'en branle complet honnêtement, mais qu'on aille tous sur le même truc.

----------


## Say hello

> Genre les chinois du FBI ? 
> Se faire ch... Avec un multi compte pour un vote pareil hein ...


Tu sais, si tu le fil tu vois que pour avoir absolument raison...

----------


## Moen

Il manque des mots dans ta phrase Say  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

J'suis assez d'accord avec le Moen Suisse.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai fais une demi phrase pour que tu puisse la lire.  :tired: 

Ouai pour le sens c'est "si tu lis le fil".
Et conclusion insinué sur la présence de spécimen de Jaitoujouraisonaurus.

----------


## kpouer

> J'ai pas les droits pour mettre un sondage sur un post, que j'ai pas créer, (je sais même pas si c'est possible). Au pire on créer un topic qui sera supprimer après le vote c'est pas plus gênant que ça, et ou le flood sera immédiatement punis vu qu'on flood sur le sujet déja ici. Par contre perso je suis pour qu'on affiche qui a voté quoi.


Oui mais un vote pour quoi vu que les 2 sont en marche tout le monde est content non ?
Ce serait quoi les questions ?

On vire teamspeak ou on le laisse cohabiter avec mumble ?

Ou alors on oblige ceux qui aiment mumble a revenir sur teamspeak même s'ils veulent pas ?

----------


## Niklaos

Perso je pense qu'il faudrait degager le perdant du vote a moyen terme (sauf si on tourne sur du 50/50).

La minoritee devra donc faire l'effort de changer.

Le but de tout ca etant de ne pas scinder les joueurs en deux groupes !

Apres tout il serait injuste qu'une seule partie de la communautee puisse insulter dolido !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nortifer

Parceque qu'a terme un des deux sera surement fermé pour des raisons de bande-passant et d'administration, et d'autre raison pratique je suppose.

----------


## Niklaos

> Parceque qu'a terme un des deux sera surement fermé pour des raisons de bande-passant et d'administration, et d'autre raison pratique je suppose.


C'est l'idee  :;):

----------


## Eradan

C'est là que je regrette la disparition des brèves sur le site, parce qu'une partie des TS users ne suit pas le forum régulièrement et que je ne suis pas sûr que ca mérite une news entière.

Je vais quand même envoyer des messages avec l'adresse du sondage régulièrement sur TS.

----------


## Moen

Heu c'est quand même le TS/Mumble des canards... Le minimum serait que les gens soient sur le forum hein... C'est quand même le signe extérieur d'appartenance à la communauté le plus évident... Des gens qui 'profitent' du TS/Mumble sans prendre la peine de participer un minimum (même pour flooder à la limite) c'est très très moyen de mon point de vue.


C'est un peu, " je bouffe à la cantine de votre entreprise alors que j'y travaille pas... Comment ça ca vous pose un problème ? "

----------


## O.Boulon

Les mecs qui viennent sur TS sans être des forumeurs CanardPC, ils peuvent crever. Clairement. C'est un service fourni aux gens qui nous font vivre pour les remercier, on n'est pas redevable aux "étrangers".

Ce qui veut dire aussi que si vous ne lisez pas le mag', bah vous êtes un peu des voleurs... Méchants !

----------


## Eradan

L'inscription au forum n'a jamais été obligatoire que je sache. Il y a ceux qui lisent le site, ceux qui achètent le mag, et ainsi de suite. On peut aussi compter tous ceux qui se cantonnent à un sous-forum spécifique (hors-sujet, hardware ou autre) et connaissent très mal les autres sections.

----------


## O.Boulon

Elle n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est juste qu'on se soucie plus de ces gens-là... C'est tout.
Après, stop la mauvaise foi : toute personne qui utilise le forum régulièrement et la fonction dernier message tombera sur le topic du vote.

----------


## Moen

Je connais peu de Canards qui achètent le magasine, qui utilise les serveurs et les services mais qui ne lisent pas le forum....

Bon je ne dis pas que ça existe pas mais ça m'étonne franchement...  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

Quand même Eradan, tu ne peux pas nier que ce raisonnement soit logique, si ?

----------


## Eradan

> Quand même Eradan, tu ne peux pas nier que ce raisonnement soit logique, si ?


Je ne le nie pas  ::):  Mais je garde toujours l'exemple de Pounch en tête (il a sept messages sur le forum), ainsi que celui du canard qui m'a fait découvrir CPC (et qui lui, bien qu'achetant le mag depuis plusieurs années (et je viens de le pousser à l'abonnement) n'a pas de compte forum mais a un compte TS).




> Elle n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est juste qu'on se soucie plus de ces gens-là... C'est tout.
> Après, stop la mauvaise foi : toute personne qui utilise le forum régulièrement et la fonction dernier message tombera sur le topic du vote.


Je suis sur le forum depuis deux ans environ, jamais utilisé la fonction dernier message sur le forum en général. J'ai commencé à utiliser les abonnements il y a moins de deux mois  ::P:  quand j'en ai eu marre d'avoir 70 onglets Firefox minimum en permanence  ::ninja::  A un moment j'avais même deux fenêtres, une pour plusieurs sites (forums de guildes, infos et compagnie, site CPC) et une deuxième réservée aux topics CPC que je suivais (olol les 800Mo de RAM utilisées  ::rolleyes::  )

Je n'ai jamais dit que je mettais en cause la validité du vote.

----------


## Niklaos

Je vais modifier les messages d'acceuils sur TS et Mumble pour inviter les gens a voter ...

Apres ce "service" comme le dit boulon a toujours etait cree pour les lecteurs du Forum et donc souvent du mag.

Des exterieurs ne sont supposes y etre que si ils ont etes invites.

Bon apres on peut toujours dire que ces services font aussi de la pub et je suppose que c'est aussi pour ca qu'ils sont la ...

----------


## Sim's

Il manque le choix "peu importe" dans le sondage.  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai l'impression que la démocratie amène plus de problème que de solution ... Imposez!

----------


## Eradan

> Je vais modifier les messages d'acceuils sur TS et Mumble pour inviter les gens a voter ...


Merci.

----------


## Acteon

Faudra prévenir schmolo  ::'(:

----------


## Eradan

Ah oui, je vais lui envoyer un mail. Merci d'avoir pensé à lui  ::o: 

Ca me fait penser que j'ai un message à poster sur le topic WarOnline tiens.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Personnellement, j'ai voté pour mumble. Les avantages sont indéniables par rapport à TS.
(La qualité du son, l'overlay, ...)

----------


## Hideo

J'aime beaucoup Mumble, mais l'Overlay est une vrai merde..... 
Il fait planter la moitier des jeu, pis on peux même plus insulter quelqu'un sans qu'il sache qui la fait ::(:

----------


## Acteon

> Ah oui, je vais lui envoyer un mail. Merci d'avoir pensé à lui


Cool  ::lol::

----------


## Nortifer

> J'aime beaucoup Mumble, mais l'Overlay est une vrai merde..... 
> Il fait planter la moitier des jeu, pis on peux même plus insulter quelqu'un sans qu'il sache qui la fait


Tu peux donner des exemples de jeu ? Parceque j'ai jamais eu de probleme avec l'overlay

----------


## Hideo

Je sais qu'il y en a d'autre mais par exemple, Killing Floor ne se lance pas avec l'overlay de mumble

----------


## Flubber

Chez toi alors, parce que moi ça marche impec.

----------


## Boitameuh

Killing Floor plante chez moi aussi avec l'overlay. Et ça marche pas avec Worms.

----------


## Moen

Revenez à la version 1.1.7 si vous êtes à la 1.1.8
Et pour Worms ça vient du jeu lui même qui utilise une version trop vieille de DX ^^

----------


## Flubber

Worms, ça peu se concevoir vu l'age du jeu et ta manière de jouer les laches. Par contre c est bizarre sous seven/ati 4870 sur kf ca passe impec chez moi, le seul jeu ou j ai eu des soucis c'était un mod hl2 une fois, mais bon le support g1x prend le relais quand l'overlay plante.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi l'overlay ne fonctionne pas non plus avec Unreal Tournament 3 et... ArmA 1 aussi de mémoire.


*TS*

----------


## Nortifer

Ah, chez moi ça marche avec UT3 et ArmA 2, pour le 1 je dit pas.
Mais faut quand même différencier l'overlay qui ne marche pas (a contrario de TS qui n'en a pas) de l'overlay qui fait bugger.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai l'overlay qui fait buggé. Quand l'overlay est activé sur Mumble, impossible de lancer certains jeux. Comme déjà expliqué plusieurs fois.  ::P: 
Et ouais, TS n'en a pas d'intégré mais TSOverlay me va bien. Et fonctionne avec tous les jeux et ne plante jamais. Enfin bon, c'est pas le topic pour. Je sais que tu aimerais que j'aime Mumble mais sur mon PC, ça va pas. Et c'est l'overlay que j'trouve le plus important, personnellement. Après, avoir une voix cristalline ou pas,...



Et merci pour le vote démocratique, c'est déjà vachement mieux. Et même si on est moins à voter TS, j'm'en fou, au moins c'est bien fait. Et si tous les gens ne sont pas là, pas mon problème, ils n'avaient qu'à s'informer sur le forum et voter. Et... Non rien.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> Et ouais, TS n'en a pas d'intégré mais TSOverlay me va bien. Et fonctionne avec tous les jeux et ne plante jamais.


 ::O: .

Au premier Alt-Tab, tu peux lui dire adieu à ton TS overlay...
Alors qu'avec l'overlay mumble, tu peux lancer 2 jeux en même temps et switcher régulièrement entre eux, qu'il fonctionnera toujours.

De toute façon,




> Je veux du TS,                        *26*,     27,96%                             
> _Je veux du MUMBLE,_ *67*,     72,04%


  ::siffle:: 
Surtout qu'Eradan s'amuse à PM ses petits copains du TS qui ne participent pas au forum pour les inciter à voter...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> .
> 
> Au premier Alt-Tab, tu peux lui dire adieu à ton TS overelay...
> Alors qu'avec l'overlay mumble, tu peux lancer 2 jeux en même temps et switcher régulièrement entre eux, qu'il fonctionnera toujours.
> 
> De toute façon,
> 
> 
> 
> Surtout qu'Eradan s'amuse à PM ses petits copains du TS qui ne participent pas au forum pour les inciter à voter...


 ::O:  J'ai jamais le problème et je suis un fou du alt+tab.  ::O: 

De toute façon,... Ok c'est cool, t'as pas dû lire ce que je disais le message juste au dessus de toi.  ::siffle:: 
Et où est le problème au fait qu'Eradan tente de ramener des gens exploitant le TS et qui achète le magazine mais qui ne viennent pas sur le forum ?


EDIT: Ah, c'est de la provoc' on me souffle au dessus de mon épaule, pardon, j'avais pas compris !  ::P:

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Bah, moi, perso, j'avais beaucoup plus de problème avec l'overlay TS qu'avec le mumble...
Et j'ai lu ton message (que tu as édité entre temps  ::siffle:: )...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je l'ai édité vers 01h06 ou 01h07.
15 minutes pour tes 2 phrases, bien joué.

(ton employé qui n'a aucun rapport avec le vote au fait)

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

J'ai lu les autres messages de la page avant de répondre et je n'ai pas rafraîchi quand je me suis mit à rédiger mon message...
Je suis vraiment un vilain garçon...


PS: et c'est moi qui fait de la provoc' ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Moen

Dites, sérieusement, vous avez fini de faire les gamins ?!!! 
Et pour une fois je suis sérieux...  ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Désolé Moen.  :Emo: 
Quand Droso parle ça me stresse à chaque fois.  :Emo:

----------


## Algent

> J'ai l'overlay qui fait buggé. Quand l'overlay est activé sur Mumble, impossible de lancer certains jeux. Comme déjà expliqué plusieurs fois. 
> Et ouais, TS n'en a pas d'intégré mais TSOverlay me va bien. Et fonctionne avec tous les jeux et ne plante jamais. Enfin bon, c'est pas le topic pour. Je sais que tu aimerais que j'aime Mumble mais sur mon PC, ça va pas. Et c'est l'overlay que j'trouve le plus important, personnellement. Après, avoir une voix cristalline ou pas,...


Perso de mémoire j'ai juste un mod d'hl2 qui plante au chargement avec l'overlay de mumble mais c'est tout.

Pour TSoverlay perso autant j'ai peu de crash au lancement autant ça augmente quand même pas mal le taux de plantage des jeux peux stable, e fait c'est sans doute le même combat pour les 2 overlay, ça passe un peu "à l'arrache" dans directx donc normal que ça parte en memory leak & cie de temps à autre  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon je teste mumble depuis que wobak l'a mit et perso j'ai vraiment du mal à revenir en arrière, niveau latence et codec ya pas photo on a vraiment nos voix ( genre je donne moi l'impression d'un kevin :" ce qui m'arrange j'ai quand même passé le seuil depuis un bail). D'ailleurs la latence est vraiment dingue genre Uriak qui s'arrête de parler dans la demi-seconde ou une flèche lui explose la tête :D rien à voir avec les "spy" qui arrivent 3sec trop tard sur ts ^^

Bon je retourne me tremper dans mon lit  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

> Surtout qu'Eradan s'amuse à PM ses petits copains du TS qui ne participent pas au forum pour les inciter à voter...




Je suis couché depuis 21h vu que je taffe dans 40 minutes, j'ai juste envoyé un message général sur TS, un PM steam à Pyj et eMKa (qui est pro-mumble) et un mail à Schmolo (qui passe tous les 36 du mois sur le forum, jamais sur le site, mais qui achète le mag et vient assez régulièrement sur TS dire bonjour).

Mais si tu veux je peux spammer mes amis pour le vote comme vous avez spammé les CPC pour passer à Mumble, là vous allez faire la gueule.

D'ailleurs Pyj, c'est là qu'il faut voter, sans répondre au sujet.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais si tu veux je peux spammer mes amis pour le vote comme vous avez spammé les CPC pour passer à Mumble, là vous allez faire la gueule.
> 
> D'ailleurs Pyj, c'est là qu'il faut voter, sans répondre au sujet.


Pas besoin de spammer les cpc, on lance le mumble habituel, ça plante, on demande ingame, on nous dit de changer l'adresse, quand on demande qué passa on nous dit qu'un vote est en cours pour choisir entre TS et mumble. Hors on est pour la pluspart toujours sur mumble en même temps que TF2 sur serveurs cpc, pour la pluspart on participe au forum (certes, certains dont moi se restreignent à une seule section), et on est beaucoup à acheter/lire le canard.

Bref, juste en gardant nos habitudes de jeu on apprend l'existence d'un sondage qui nous concerne. 

Et perso je suis promumble, meilleurs son (en quoi c'est kikoo de chercher un meilleur son ? Vous aimeriez jouer à tf2 - ou autre- avec le même son qu'une atari ?), meilleure latence (se ressent beaucoup sur tf2 ou guild wars où la seconde de décallage change beaucoup entre la vie et la mort), overlay bien pratique (même s'il ne s'affiche pas si on lance le jeu avant) qui, je trouve, est mieux que l'affichage sur l'écran de mon clavier.
Après l'interface en elle même j'mef, je la vois jamais sauf pour configurer au début et me connecter. La configuration ne m'a pas posé de problème et j'ai pu expliquer à des amis qui n'ont eu aucun soucis bien qu'étant des quiches en info.

Après c'est sur c'est chiant pour ceux chez qui mumble plante ou qui n'arrivent pas à le faire marcher, mais j'ai aussi des amis qui ont le problème avec TS avec lequel le micro refuse de marcher ou produit un son immonde quelque soit les réglages...

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> blablabla ...


Quoi qu'il en soit, les résultats sont plutôt équivoques jusqu'à maintenant. Il y a moins de réfractaires à mumble sur ce forum que vous ne sembliez le penser.  ::): 

Merci pour l'image en passant, elle m'a bien fait rire.

----------


## Roland Flure

> un mail à Schmolo (qui passe tous les 36 du mois sur le forum, jamais sur le site, mais qui achète le mag et vient assez régulièrement sur TS dire bonjour).


*[HS]*_D'ailleurs, si tu peux lui faire un coucou pour moi (ça fait longtemps)._*[/HS]*

----------


## Antitan

> Quoi qu'il en soit, les résultats sont plutôt équivoques jusqu'à maintenant. Il y a moins de réfractaires à mumble sur ce forum que vous ne sembliez le penser. 
> 
> Merci pour l'image en passant, elle m'a bien fait rire.


Au contraire, les résultats sont sans équivoques pour Mumble!  :B): 
Je comprendrai jamais comment on peut arriver à se concentrer avec Mumble dans TF2 par contre. Trop d'informations à gérer simultanément.

----------


## O.Boulon

Drosophile, je t'avais déjà expliqué que je n'appréciais pas tes manières.
T'as pris 3 points de plus pour comportement agressif.

Tout le monde s'était détendu et il a fallu que tu viennes refoutre la merde.

La prochaine fois, tu es ban.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> Au contraire, les résultats sont sans équivoques pour Mumble!


Oui, je voulais dire "sans équivoques". Mea culpa.

----------


## Eradan

> Quoi qu'il en soit, les résultats sont plutôt équivoques jusqu'à maintenant. Il y a moins de réfractaires à mumble sur ce forum que vous ne sembliez le penser.


Ce qui m'amuse un peu plus, c'est que les 3 réfractaires rétrogrades qui refusent d'évoluer et ont des goûts de merde sont déjà 33, soit un tiers des votes exprimés en moins de 24h  ::siffle::  (l'accumulation de qualificatifs négatifs est volontaire, dans le but de produire une exagération à but humoristique; merci de ne pas vous enflammer  ::rolleyes:: )




> Merci pour l'image en passant, elle m'a bien fait rire.


Cadeau

Edit: celui-ci est assez énorme.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon j'ai mis en place des messages pour inciter les gens a voter sur Mumble et sur TS ...

Comme ca pas d'injustices !

----------


## Antarion

Mumble. Overlay + support G15 FTW

----------


## Mad-T

Bon, vu qu'on a pas l'option : 'ce qui vous arrange' dans le sondage, je ne peux m'exprimer et tiens donc à protester vigoureusement ici ! 

Sinon, nik-the-low, une fois que tu auras fini d'essayer de nous faire croire qu'Half peut t'aider pour un problème Bdd, tu passes faire un supcom un de ces soirs ?

----------


## Eradan

> Mumble. Overlay + support G15 FTW


Il existe plusieurs applets G15 pour TS, faux argument, vote rejeté!  ::P:

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon, vu qu'on a pas l'option : 'ce qui vous arrange' dans le sondage, je ne peux m'exprimer et tiens donc à protester vigoureusement ici ! 
> 
> Sinon, nik-the-low, une fois que tu auras fini d'essayer de nous faire croire qu'Half peut t'aider pour un problème Bdd, tu passes faire un supcom un de ces soirs ?


Non mais half il est sous l'emprise d'une drogue dure je pense !  ::P: 

Puis oui va bien faloire je passe te foutre ta petite raclee histoire que je tu retourne dans ton cercle des vieux cons aigris !

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Nik, une récap, façon tuto TS à l'époque, pour s'inscrire sur le mumble CPC ce serait pas du luxe stp, ainsi que les paramètres de bases à surveiller pour avoir un son de qualité dosée. A moins que je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit.
Merci.

Ton poète supcomien.

----------


## Wobak

Il me semblait qu'il y avait un assistant la première fois que tu lances Mumble, non ?

----------


## LI_In4TIC

J'ai néanmoins des soucis d'émission réception.

----------


## Niklaos

> Nik, une récap, façon tuto TS à l'époque, pour s'inscrire sur le mumble CPC ce serait pas du luxe stp, ainsi que les paramètres de bases à surveiller pour avoir un son de qualité dosée. A moins que je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit.
> Merci.
> 
> Ton poète supcomien.


Y'a pas de soucis d'inscriptions pour le moment etant donne qu'on ne peut pas s'inscrire  ::o: 

Encore une fois c'est comme pour le logo si y'en a qui sont chaud de faire un petit tuto je prends  :;): 

Je vais faire une page Web donc faudra y foutre des trucs ...

----------


## Wobak

Je vais te faire un ptit tuto viteuf en rentrant ce soir, pas de souci.

----------


## Ephez

> Je vais te faire un ptit tuto viteuf en rentrant ce soir, pas de souci.


Ben de mon côté il est deja fait il faut juste que Nik-le-Low mette en place la fonction inscription et tout sera fait...

----------


## Say hello

Alors on l'ouvre quand ce serveur ventrillo?

:groscon:

----------


## Wazatiste

> Alors on l'ouvre quand ce serveur ventrillo?
> 
> :groscon:

----------


## Say hello

Ok maintenant tu m'explique pourquoi y'a pas de filles partout quand moi je joue à TF2 et pas DotA?
Scandaleux.

----------


## Roland Flure

Facile.
T'es pas sous Ventrilo.

----------


## Say hello

Raaaah il est vraiment fort ce ventrillo!
Caen je l'aurais, j'y rwaiste!

----------


## Sim's

Je vote pour Ventrilo alors !

----------


## Moen

Le soucis avec Ventrilo, c'est que pour avoir les filles il faut aussi :
-jouer à Dota,
-être émo,
-vivre chez sa maman en Suède

Pas sur que ça soit rentable  ::sad::

----------


## Babz

> Le soucis avec Ventrilo, c'est que pour avoir les filles il faut aussi :
> -jouer à Dota,
> -être émo,
> -vivre chez sa maman en Suède
> 
> Pas sur que ça soit rentable


T'as oublié de dire qu'il faut aussi mettre de la musique électro d'une qualité et d'une originalité rare, c'est surtout ça qui attire les petites donzelles  ::):

----------


## GobFou

Y'aurait moyen de rajoutay un chan Red Orchestra sur mumble? S'il vous play.

----------


## Sao

Ouaip, je viens de le créer.  :;):

----------


## GobFou

Yep, merci. :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

A force de créer des chans, on va finir par vraiment scinder la communauté, vous verrez.

----------


## GobFou

> A force de créer des chans, on va finir par vraiment scinder la communauté, vous verrez.


Stoi qu'on va scinder§§ :tired:

----------


## Wobak

On crée un chan "TS" sur Mumble ?  :;):

----------


## Eradan

La qualité sonore y sera forcément meilleure que dans les autres chans  ::siffle::

----------


## Wobak

Hahaha nice one !  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

Sous l'eau peut être, vu que le son y est déjà caverneux ça dépayse pas TS. :sifflote:
Par contre j'espère que ça provoquera pas une arrivée de faille de sécurité rien qu'avec le nom.

Mais bon, faut bien penser à la moyenne quotidienne de 9 personnes du TS.  :tired:

----------


## Babz

> Mais bon, faut bien penser à la moyenne quotidienne de 9 personnes du TS.


D'ailleurs je commence a penser que ces 9 personnes ont crée plusieurs comptes sur le forum afin de voter plusieurs fois TS ...  ::(: 

/troll

 :^_^:

----------


## Detox

:<_<:   :<_<:   :<_<:

----------


## Say hello

> D'ailleurs je commence a penser que ces 9 personnes ont crée plusieurs comptes sur le forum afin de voter plusieurs fois TS ... 
> 
> /troll


Je crois que quelqu'un à une information à ce sujet, mais qui doit sortir au moment opportun (effet suspense tout ça)

----------


## Saumon

Personnellement, j'ai participé au vote, j'ai voté pour un des 2 logiciels (celui qui "couillait" le moins chez moi); mais au final j'en ai rien à foutre,les 2 me conviennent et me permettent de jouer avec les canards.
J'utilise les 2 et j'irai sans râler une seule seconde sur celui qui aura gagné le vote.

Par contre, ça commence a être vraiment casse couille le "troll pour rire" qu'il y a parfois sur certains chans.On peut plus aller sur ts ou mumble sans qu'on parle de cette histoire de merde.Alors même si c'est de l'humour, ça fout une sale ambiance parfois et ça fait chier ceux qui en ont absolument rien à carrer de cette histoire (dont je fais partie) et qui ne sont là que pour jouer.
Il y a déjà ce topic pour troller.
Je ne vise aucun groupe en particulier,ça concerne autant les antimumble, que les promumble, proTS, antiTS, proTibet, antisaucisse, etc etc.

----------


## Nortifer

Meme Frite ?

----------


## Detox

> Personnellement, j'ai participé au vote, j'ai voté pour un des 2 logiciels (celui qui "couillait" le moins chez moi); mais au final j'en ai rien à foutre,les 2 me conviennent et me permettent de jouer avec les canards.
> J'utilise les 2 et j'irai sans râler une seule seconde sur celui qui aura gagné le vote.
> 
> Par contre, ça commence a être vraiment casse couille le "troll pour rire" qu'il y a parfois sur certains chans.On peut plus aller sur ts ou mumble sans qu'on parle de cette histoire de merde.Alors même si c'est de l'humour, ça fout une sale ambiance parfois et ça fait chier ceux qui en ont absolument rien à carrer de cette histoire (dont je fais partie) et qui ne sont là que pour jouer.
> Il y a déjà ce topic pour troller.
> Je ne vise aucun groupe en particulier,ça concerne autant les antimumble, que les promumble, proTS, antiTS, proTibet, antisaucisse, etc etc.


/thread

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais, je dois admettre que je suis totalement d'accord avec Saumon (quel pseudo tout de même). Faut vraiment avoir des soucis dans la vie pour se prendre la tronche sur un problème pareil... Ce topic est un vaste troll depuis quelques temps. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien. 
Perso j'ai les deux sur mon paycay, je lance l'un ou l'autre selon ce qui se fait (et je comprend absolument pas ceux pour qui cette solution est un problème), et je trouve mumble meilleur pour le son et l'overlay, m'enfin je me battrais pas jusqu'à la mort pour lui... D'ailleurs le vote est une excellente idée, ça va calmer tout les fanatiques qui pleurent des larmes de sang pour des questions aussi dérisoires...

----------


## Say hello

En plus le saumon c'est la classe.
Donc raison de plus pour l'écouter.

----------


## Roland Flure

Au passage, ils s'arrêtent quand les votes ?

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> Ce sondage se termine le 10/06/2009 à 18h08

----------


## Ezechiel

J'en sais rien. Et je sais pas quel impact il aura. C'est sans doute juste pour calmer les chialeuses en montrant clairement et objectivement quel est le ratio des votant pour chacun des deux systèmes. 
J'ai pas entendu dire que le TS devait être supprimé. Maintenant vu que, ne nous leurrons pas, Mumble va sortir gagnant, la question de la légitimité de laisser deux systèmes alors qu'il y a maintenant un Mumble CPC se posera clairement. Ou pas. De toute façon ce sera pas un des fachistes d'Uber ou une des grosses chialeuses de TS qui décideront (je joue sur Uber et j'utilise TS comme Mumble hein, que les choses soient claires), mais CPC. Donc bon.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En tout cas, même si je préfère TS je viendrai sur Mumble. (anti-séparation)

----------


## Wobak

Pyjama t'es belge, pas suisse, c'est les suisses qui font ça.

----------


## Detox

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gssc

Qui c'est qui jette de l'huile, là ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Pyjama t'es belge, pas suisse, c'est les suisses qui font ça.


Mais ça fait quoi un belge alors !?  ::cry::

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin ils rigolent de ta théorie du complot et du grand n'importe quoi qu'est devenu ce débat. Je peux pas les blamer quand on voit les tragédies humaines que ce passage vers Mumble a engendré, les accusations surréalistes contre le grand complot judéo/maçonnico/dolidien, bref, l'absurdité de ce débat. Il devrait pas y avoir de feu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Par contre, ça commence a être vraiment casse couille le "troll pour rire"





> Ouais, je dois admettre que je suis totalement d'accord avec Saumon





> Qui c'est qui jette de l'huile, là ?





> Bin ils rigolent, je peux pas les blamer


 ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

Ils trollent pas sur le forum donc c'est pas mon problème, si ils ont envie de s'en amuser ailleurs qu'ici je peux donc pas les en blamer.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. (sur le fait que tu n'as pas à faire quoi que ce soit contre les pro-ts / pro-mumble en dehors du forum)  ::): 
C'est juste que Saumon ne parlait pas du forum et que t'étais complètement d'accord avec lui alors j'pensais que t'allais être d'accord.

Enfin bon, pas grave.  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

Vivement 18H08 que ces enfantillages se terminent.

----------


## Say hello

> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gssc
> 
> Qui c'est qui jette de l'huile, là ?


Bah là c'est toi, vu que tu profite d'une private joke entre gens pour rire pour tenter de démontrer un pseudo complot impliquant des alien, des vaches et des bananes pelées.

----------


## Detox

Crétin.

----------


## Ezechiel

Hop trois points pour flood aux deux derniers. Stop. Merci.

----------


## Niklaos

Au risque de me repeter un peu,  ::P: 

Il n'est pas question de supprimer TS dans l'immediat.

Meme si il ne faut pas se leurer, ce dernier est probablement ammene a disparaitre etant donne que mumble vient de sortir gagnant assez largement du vote.

Quelque soit la solution adoptee, *si* arret de TS il y a ...
Il me semblerait fair play que les ProTS migrent vers Mumble sans foutre le feu a ma maison  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

> Quelque soit la solution adoptee, *si* arret de TS il y a ...
> Il me semblerait fair play que les ProTS migrent vers Mumble sans foutre le feu a ma maison


Ben non. J'ai trois logiciels de VoIP installés sur mon pc pour AoC, le seul que j'utilise de base c'est TS, parce qu'il a un son bien meilleur que les deux autres.

Si on ajoute à ca la série de posts agressifs (pour dire le minimum) qui ont fleuri sur ce topic de la part d'une poignée de personnes, si le TS CPC est coupé le VoIP CPC se fera sans moi. Ca n'est pas une question de fair-play, une simple question de cohérence. L'un de ces corollaires est que je ne jouerais plus sur Über que quand les personnes en question en seront absentes. Il y a 4 autres serveurs TF2 CPC, je suis certain de ne pas les y croiser  ::):

----------


## Super Menteur

> Si on ajoute à ca la série de posts agressifs (pour dire le minimum) qui ont fleuri sur ce topic de la part d'une poignée de personnes, si le TS CPC est coupé le VoIP CPC se fera sans moi. Ca n'est pas une question de fair-play, une simple question de cohérence. L'un de ces corollaires est que je ne jouerais plus sur Über que quand les personnes en question en seront absentes. Il y a 4 autres serveurs TF2 CPC, je suis certain de ne pas les y croiser


Une bien belle leçon de tolérance et de vivre-ensemble.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

Eradan, y'a pas qu'un canal sur Mumble, tu ne serais donc pas obligé d'écouter les personnes dont tu parles (loin s'en faut).

----------


## Eradan

Tu oublies que la plupart de ces individus sont CA/SA sur Mumble, et que les connaissant ils n'hésitent pas à abuser de leurs pouvoirs. Fin du HS.




> Une bien belle leçon de tolérance et de vivre-ensemble.


Pour être franc (même si ca doit me valoir une modération), je préfère ignorer une bande de cons que leur tenir la jambe pendant des heures, ce qui est d'autant plus facile qu'ils ne sortent plus de Mumble/Über et que tous sauf un le sont mécaniquement sur le forum.

----------


## Say hello

Mais imaginons, 1s, qu'en réalité, et c'est le cas, que les rôles sont inversés?

----------


## Colbaq

C'est sympa l'ambiance de guérilla qui règne ici.
Me semble que relire le long (et magnifique) post de sieur Boulon sur l'histoire des deux camps s'affrontant sur je ne sais plus quel sujet stupide et qui s'est mal finie, ne vous ferez pas de mal (à tous).
Les proportions que prennent le choix d'un simple programme me semble disproportionnées (en témoignent les attaques répétées d'un camp vers l'autre et les 200 personnes ayant répondu au sondage).
A bon entendeur, salut.
Je ne compte pas envenimer plus le débat que par cette simple constatation et faire remarquer qu'il semble que certains n'attendaient qu'un prétexte stupide pour s'affronter ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens sinon, question config, partout sur google il est dit qu'à partir de la 1.17 mumble gère le G15 grâce à un onglet "lcd" dans les paramètres. J'ai la 1.18 et j'ai pas l'onglet malgré les paramètres avancés activés, normal ?

----------


## Say hello

Tu as activé les options avancées?

----------


## Sao

Me semble que Maxwell a parlé de drivers ...

----------


## Lionel33

Bonsoir tout le monde  ::): 

Une petite question qui a peut-etre déja été postée ( mais j'ai pas trouvé ) ,quand je suis sur Mumble ,j'ai le son in-game de TF2 trop faible ,comment règle-t-on ca svp ?

Merci d'avance  :^_^:

----------


## Nortifer

Dans les options avancée, y a une option qui baisse le son des autres applies lancées

----------


## Say hello

Tu es sous Seven?

Parce que à côté Seven diminue le son des autres appli quand il détecte une communication vocale.

----------


## Lionel33

> Dans les options avancée, y a une option qui baisse le son des autres applies lancées





> Tu es sous Seven?


Sur Vista ,et dans quelles options avancées ?merci.

----------


## Nortifer

De mumble
Sortie audio : autre application

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> Tiens sinon, question config, partout sur google il est dit qu'à partir de la 1.17 mumble gère le G15 grâce à un onglet "lcd" dans les paramètres. J'ai la 1.18 et j'ai pas l'onglet malgré les paramètres avancés activés, normal ?


Je confirme.
Faut aller chercher les derniers drivers sur le site de logitech.

----------


## Wobak

Clic droit sur l'icone de son sur Vista > Périphériques d'enregistrement > Onglet Communications > Ne rien faire.

----------


## Say hello

ça dépend de la version.

----------


## Lionel33

Je vais tester les réglages ce soir et je vous dis si c'est bon ,merci à tous  :;):

----------


## Antarion

> Tu oublies que la plupart de ces individus sont CA/SA sur Mumble, et que les connaissant ils n'hésitent pas à abuser de leurs pouvoirs. Fin du HS.
> 
> Pour être franc (même si ca doit me valoir une modération), je préfère ignorer une bande de cons que leur tenir la jambe pendant des heures, ce qui est d'autant plus facile qu'ils ne sortent plus de Mumble/Über et que tous sauf un le sont mécaniquement sur le forum.

----------


## Flipmode

> Tu oublies que la plupart de ces individus sont CA/SA sur Mumble, et que les connaissant ils n'hésitent pas à abuser de leurs pouvoirs. Fin du HS.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour être franc (même si ca doit me valoir une modération), je préfère ignorer une bande de cons que leur tenir la jambe pendant des heures, ce qui est d'autant plus facile qu'ils ne sortent plus de Mumble/Über et que tous sauf un le sont mécaniquement sur le forum.


Ouay vien on va sur TS on jou a aosay et ... Bah on sor pa non plus ...  ::):

----------


## Niklaos

> Ben non. J'ai trois logiciels de VoIP installés sur mon pc pour AoC, le seul que j'utilise de base c'est TS, parce qu'il a un son bien meilleur que les deux autres.
> 
> Si on ajoute à ca la série de posts agressifs (pour dire le minimum) qui ont fleuri sur ce topic de la part d'une poignée de personnes, si le TS CPC est coupé le VoIP CPC se fera sans moi. Ca n'est pas une question de fair-play, une simple question de cohérence. L'un de ces corollaires est que je ne jouerais plus sur Über que quand les personnes en question en seront absentes. Il y a 4 autres serveurs TF2 CPC, je suis certain de ne pas les y croiser


Non mais serieusement t'es pas oblige de jouer au plus con avec eux !

Surtout que contre Dolido tu n'as aucune forme de possible il va te latter la gueule  ::P: 

Donc en gage de bonne foi je vais t'envoyer de une bouteille d'Evian (pour aller avec ton vin).  :;): 

Le peuple a vote donc, pour les TS users :
Y'a rien d'urgent mais pensez a migrer vers Mumble !!

----------


## Sim's

En fait il faudrait développer une skin TS pour Mumble pour les réfractaires  ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

> Non mais serieusement t'es pas oblige de jouer au plus con avec eux !
> 
> Surtout que contre Dolido tu n'as aucune forme de possible il va te latter la gueule 
> 
> Donc en gage de bonne foi je vais t'envoyer de une bouteille d'Evian (pour aller avec ton vin). 
> 
> Le peuple a vote donc, pour les TS users :
> Y'a rien d'urgent mais pensez a migrer vers Mumble !!


1/ Je ne bois pas d'alcool  :;): 

2/ Dolido a effectivement des pouvoirs que je n'ai pas sur Mumble et Über, d'où ma décision

3/ Si par latter la gueule tu entends confrontation IRL, le pauvre ne fera jamais le poids  ::): 

4/ Je suis à la bourre pour aller au taff.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tiens sinon, question config, partout sur google il est dit qu'à partir de la 1.17 mumble gère le G15 grâce à un onglet "lcd" dans les paramètres. J'ai la 1.18 et j'ai pas l'onglet malgré les paramètres avancés activés, normal ?





> Tu as activé les options avancées?


Cf au dessus.



> Me semble que Maxwell a parlé de drivers ...





> Je confirme.
> Faut aller chercher les derniers drivers sur le site de logitech.


Merci de l'info, je les télécharge là j'édit pour dire quoi.

Edit : ah ouai ça a pas mal changé l'interface g15 avec les pilotes... Et j'ai bien récupéré un onglet lcd donc pu le configurer. Merchi.

----------


## Ezechiel

Stop au troll pleaze. C'est valable pour le "clan du TS attaqué" comme pour "la conspiration des admins du Uber". Merci. 

(pour info, je continue à mettre 3 points pour flood à tous ceux qui font du non constructif sur ce topic, et je rajouterais 4 pour agressivité si ça repars comme il y a quelques pages)

----------


## Roland Flure

Edit car Ezech a posté entre temps.
Merci, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Marty

Comment fonctionne le serveur mumble de CanardPC. C'est la première fois que je me connecte et on me demande un mdp alors que le serveur est censé ne pas en avoir...

Désolé, j'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponse...

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

C'est le pass et l'identifiant de ton ancien compte TS.

----------


## Ashlook

> Comment fonctionne le serveur mumble de CanardPC. C'est la première fois que je me connecte et on me demande un mdp alors que le serveur est censé ne pas en avoir...
> 
> Désolé, j'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponse...


Sinon tu mets pas de mot de passe, ça marche aussi, par contre tu sera pas authentifié.

----------


## Marty

> C'est le pass et l'identifiant de ton ancien compte TS.


Okay !
Merci, ça marche !

----------


## kpouer

Euh la question con : j'ai jamais eu d'identifiant TS mais j'en ai eu sur le uber mumble, du coup je fais quoi pour créer un compte ?

----------


## Ashlook

Soit t'en crée pas, et tu te connectes sans mot de passe, soit t'en crée un sur le TS. Je pense qu'un interface de création de compte va arriver comme c'est le cas pour le mumble Uber

----------


## Say hello

> Euh la question con : j'ai jamais eu d'identifiant TS mais j'en ai eu sur le uber mumble, du coup je fais quoi pour créer un compte ?


Les BD ont été fusionnée je crois.

Enfin moi ça marche, et de mémoire j'ai pas le même identifiant sous les 2.

----------


## Niklaos

> Les BD ont été fusionnée je crois.
> 
> Enfin moi ça marche, et de mémoire j'ai pas le même identifiant sous les 2.


Non elles sont pas en encore fusionnes donc oui tu avais les memes indentifiants sous TS et Mumble.

Pour l'interface Web et le melange des DB ca va se faire mai va faloire etre un tout petit peu patient.

Je peux m'en occuper dans une semaine  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Niklaos, j'ai fais un petit ménage dans les canaux.
J'ai créé une section dans lesquelles j'ai rangé les canaux de jeux, pour que ce soit un peu moins la foire à la racine.
Si ça te convient pas, fais moi signe et je changerai.

----------


## Niklaos

> Niklaos, j'ai fais un petit ménage dans les canaux.
> J'ai créé une section dans lesquelles j'ai rangé les canaux de jeux, pour que ce soit un peu moins la foire à la racine.
> Si ça te convient pas, fais moi signe et je changerai.


Ca va le faire jusqu'a ce que je m'occupe serieusement de ce bordel  :;): 

Merci

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais y'a des petit rigolo qui créent des channel "Duke Nukem Forever"!  :tired: 
ça doit pas aider.

----------


## Babz

> Ouai mais y'a des petit rigolo qui créent des channel "Duke Nukem Forever"! 
> ça doit pas aider.


Du moment qu'on laisse "Solitaire", "Dame de pique en réseau" et "Pictionnary en ligne" ...  :^_^:

----------


## Sao

N'empêche, le Pictionary en ligne on y a joué deux soirs de suite. C'est isketch.net, un petit truc en flash et c'est très rigolo.

----------


## Say hello

Sinon faudrait un canal "La caverne" avec un plugin de moding sonore. :dédicace:

----------


## Alab

Mumble c'est bien parce que dessus mon micro marche alors que sur TF2, L4D, DoD et ts il marche pas. 

Voila.

:macontribution:

----------


## Say hello

Toi tu as un mauvais paramétrage dans steam voIP.
Si ça touche aussi ts, ça doit être parce qu'il choisit une mauvaise interface audio.

----------


## Aun

Je sollicite une inscription pour TS. Carrément. Comme ça.

----------


## Eradan

Tu te connectes au TS et tu me fais un PM, je t'y autorise  ::):  Je suis là jusque 21h30 environ.

----------


## Alab

> Toi tu as un mauvais paramétrage dans steam voIP.
> Si ça touche aussi ts, ça doit être parce qu'il choisit une mauvaise interface audio.


Ah ok, bah je regarderai ça, merci. ^^

----------


## Aun

POur me connecter à mumble j'ai fait ça:

Maais ça marche pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Nortifer

T'avais pas un compte sur TS ?

----------


## Frypolar

La case mot de passe est pas remplie  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Aun

Il faut que j'aille sur ts pour faire un compte pour aller sur mumble???   :ouaiouai: 
 :nawak:

----------


## Ashlook

Pas besoin de mot de passe, t'es pas obligé de t'authentifier. Y'a pas un espace devant l'adresse qui ferai planter ?

----------


## Eradan

Aun reviens, je suis dans la mare.

----------


## Aun

Je me suis inscrit, et là c'est le micro qui merde, ou pas.   :Emo:

----------


## Marty

Il y a des gens qui utilise l'activation auto de la voie sur mumble ?

Si oui, ils ont réglé ca comment car je n'y arrive pas...et il n'y a rien de plus chiant qu'un mec qui a mal réglé l'activation auto (le pire étant que nous, on s'en rend pas compte).

Et aussi, il existe d'autres skin pour mumble ? Je trouve que les channels ne sont pas facile à trouver comparé à TS. Peut-être une question d'habitude.

----------


## Aun

Bon, je me suis inscrit sur ts, le micro marche, tout va bien.
Mais sous mumble ça marche toujours pas.

----------


## Niklaos

> Bon, je me suis inscrit sur ts, le micro marche, tout va bien.
> Mais sous mumble ça marche toujours pas.


Les bases ne sont pas synchro automatiquement ... Donc comme t'es pas dans le dernier dump ben t'as pas acces au mumble.
Mais pour le moment on peut faire sans account !!

----------


## Aun

Yavait un espace avant l'adresse...

----------


## TPS ToTO

J'ai télécharger mumble et je me suis connecté sur un channel , le problème est que personne ne m'entend et je n'arrive pas à parametrer tout ça si quelqu'un peut m'aider ou si un tuto est glissé dans une de ces 63 pages qu'on me le dise , merci.

----------


## Breakfire

Yop, 
Si un admin qui passe par la pouvait me permettre de m'enregistrer sur le TS! Ca serait bien sympathique!
Merci

----------


## Saumon

> Yop, 
> Si un admin qui passe par la pouvait me permettre de m'enregistrer sur le TS! Ca serait bien sympathique!
> Merci



Suis pas admin, mais suis passé en vitesse sans micro et c bon, tu dois pouvoir te register.

----------


## Sim's

Je peux dire que Mumble est une grosse merde ? Vu que le programme n'accepte pas les apostrophes je ne peux pas me connecter avec mon login TS.


Edit : J'ai pu finalement me connecter, mais c'est toujours de la merde, vu que je n'ai pas mon apostrophe  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai en même temps pour coller une apostrophe dans un programme qui doit gérer des chaines de caractères sans savoir en quoi il est codé faut chercher les problèmes.

----------


## Sim's

> Ouai en même temps pour coller une apostrophe dans un programme qui doit gérer des chaines de caractères sans savoir en quoi il est codé faut chercher les problèmes.


TS le fait sans problème  ::happy2::

----------


## Say hello

C'est le seul avantage alors, parce qu'il gére par guillement pas par apostrophe, mais va pas utiliser des caractères non ASCII sur un compte d'un truc payant, tu riras moins.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TS > Mumble

 :Cigare: 

:relanceledébatdemerde:


Bon j'arrête le troll: je n'étais déjà pas grand utilisateur de TS (ya DOlido en admin, j'me serais sûrement fait ban au bout du troisième "SAlope de sniper de chie").

J'ai testé Mumble hier soir à l'occasion du match 9 Vs 9 entre canards, et le son m'a semblé quand même bien plus clair: ça c'est pour la qualité. Le reste, bah l'install et la config c'est faite à peu près sans douleur, quelques options mal foutus ou expliqués dans les menus (notamment pour configurer  une simple touche pour le "Push to Talk", c'est pas violent mais pas très clair la première fois). Idem pour virer la putain de voice in english qui cause régulièrement (notification chaipasquoi)

J'ai découvert ici ce qu'était l'Overlay, c'est bien ça m'évitera de poser la question. Reste à le régler maintenant, parce que les noms au milieu de l'écran en jouant, c'est pas top  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je ne trouve pas l'interface générale pire ou meilleure que celle de TS.

Voilà s'tout. De toute façon j'm'en fous du logiciel utilisé, tant que ça marche.

Par contre il est dommage de voir des gens se déchirer pour si peu. Et y'a de la condescendance et du manque de respect dans les deux camps. Faut apprendre à mettre de l'eau dans son vin, tout le monde. Ceci est une métaphore, en vrai ça donne un pinard dégueulasse  :;):

----------


## bubble_cat

Je connais pas les avantages/inconvénients de Mumble, l'overlay c'est une option interessante ça  ::P: 
Par contre la qualité du son oui, mais a quel prix ? Si c'est pour prendre 20 ou 30 ms sur mon ping ça m'interesse pas  ::(: 

C'est règlable comme pour ts ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Relis le topic: consommation moindre (bon j'ai pas mesuré personnellement).

----------


## Ashlook

> Je connais pas les avantages/inconvénients de Mumble, l'overlay c'est une option interessante ça 
> Par contre la qualité du son oui, mais a quel prix ? Si c'est pour prendre 20 ou 30 ms sur mon ping ça m'interesse pas 
> 
> C'est règlable comme pour ts ?


Bah justement, Mumble a une bien meilleur latence que TS qui a une des pires latences de tout les logiciels de discussions vocales  ::P: .

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça comme comparatif, j'sais pas ce que ça veut vraiment m'enfin : http://www.worldseven.org/le-blog/?p=126

----------


## bubble_cat

> Bah justement, Mumble a une bien meilleur latence que TS qui a une des pires latences de tout les logiciels de discussions vocales .
> 
> Sinon j'ai trouvé ça comme comparatif, j'sais pas ce que ça veut vraiment m'enfin : http://www.worldseven.org/le-blog/?p=126


Effectivement, merci c'est bien détaillé ça a l'air bien mumble  ::):

----------


## Babz

Je sais pas ou il va chercher ses ressources utilisées, perso TS prends plus de ressources (genre 2x plus) que mumble.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Je sais pas ou il va chercher ses ressources utilisées, perso TS prends plus de ressources (genre 2x plus) que mumble.


C'est parcequ'il semble utilise la v1 de Teamspeak comme il le dit dans l'article. Mais, je vérifierais chez moi, je crois qu'en effet TS est un peu plus léger. Enfin bon à l'heure des 4Go de RAM, 40mo c'est pas la mort hein, à part si vous avez vraiment un vieux tromblon.
Et puis, même si c'est compréhensible, l'article ne parle pas de la catastrioge qu'est TS2 au niveau sécurité (en même temps il est plus mis à jour depuis ... Ouhlàlà...)

----------


## Wobak

> C'est parcequ'il semble utilise la v1 de Teamspeak comme il le dit dans l'article. Mais, je vérifierais chez moi, je crois qu'en effet TS est un peu plus léger. Enfin bon à l'heure des 4Go de RAM, 40mo c'est pas la mort hein, à part si vous avez vraiment un vieux tromblon.
> Et puis, même si c'est compréhensible, l'article ne parle pas de la catastrioge qu'est TS2 au niveau sécurité (en même temps il est plus mis à jour depuis ... Ouhlàlà...)


Catastrioge = Catastrophe avec la main droite mal placée non ?  :;): 

Sinon je confirme que chez moi TS2 consomme autant que mumble perso...

----------


## Super Menteur

> Catastrioge = Catastrophe avec la main droite mal placée non ? 
> 
> Sinon je confirme que chez moi TS2 consomme autant que mumble perso...


Non non c'est bien catastrioge enfin, tu chercheras dans le dictionnaire.  ::ninja:: 

Bon ok trop gros, passera pas ...  :tired:

----------


## bubble_cat

En parlant de mise à jour TS ... Il y a pas une version 3 en développement ?

http://www.teamspeak.com/

Ils sont sorti le SDK avant la beta ... Comme quoi avec L4D ils ont vraiment pas fait preuve de bonne volonté ...  ::|:

----------


## Nortifer

Je crois que ca fait plusieur année qu'elle est en developpement.

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai installé Mumble est j'ai bien réussi à me connecter au serveur CPC  :;): . Par contre, à quoi sert l'authentification ? Je suis déclaré non authentifié  ::huh::

----------


## KissDavid

Bonjour tout le monde =)

Concernant le sujet du topic, je vais donner mon avis personnel.
Ancien utilisateur de TS (parfait ce logiciel à l'époque) et depuis pas mal de temps Mumble je pense pouvoir comparer les 2 au mieux.

Mumble est, selon moi, le meilleur logiciel libre de communication vocale actuel:
- Meilleur qualité de son
- Meilleure latence
- Overlay d'origine (addon nécessaire sur TS)
- Gratuit (comme TS)

Pour l'administrateur:
- Pas besoin de sécurisé mumble après l'installation c'est déjà fait (contrairement à TS)
- Utilise quasi rien en ressource machine (comme TS)
- On choisi la BDD (MySQL ou SQLite)
- Facilité d'installation (comme TS)

Pour moi le but principal d'un logiciel de communication vocal est de se parler dans les meilleures conditions (qualité du son, latence)...) sans affecter le jeu. TS était bien à l'époque mais on en peut comparer le son d'un TS et d'un Mumble il y a une très grosse différence.

Vous croyais que ca consomme beaucoup en BP alors installé Net Limiter 2 Lite et vérifiez par vous même =)

Le seul avantage de TS que je pourrais trouver réside dans l'accès des droits des channels qui est complètement différents sous Mumble: sous TS un clic droit on mets un mot de passe sur un channel et c'est fini; sur Mumble on limite l'accès à tous sauf à des personnes ou un groupe.

----------


## Roland Flure

Merci, mais vu comment ça s'est passé la dernière fois, on va peut être éviter de relancer le débat  :;):

----------


## Nykhola

Salut peuple de la mare

Je suis en train de tester Mumble.
Bon, pas de micro pour le moment, ça va venir.
Petit bonus, compatible G15, pratique pour voir qui parle.

Question a deux sous, pour apparaitre authentifié, quelle est la marche a suivre ?

----------


## Sim's

Bon je croyais que mon problème avec l'authentification de Mumble était résolu, mais finalement non. En fait je rentre les mêmes infos que sur TS, sauf qu'à la connexion il me demande de changer de pseudo à cause de mon apostrophe, sauf que le résultat est que je ne suis pas authentifié par le serveur.  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Hello.

Y'a moyen d'avoir des sous channels squad1/2/(3?) dans les sous channels OPFOR et BLUEFOR de ArmA 2 ? C'est constamment le bordel et c'est pas vraiment adapté pour ce genre de jeu. Voire même si possible un sous channel mapping/scripting, car 15 personnes qui changent de channel et viennent sur le même que les scripteurs et mappeurs en plein taf, c'est pas terrible.

Merci.

----------


## lokideath

> Bon je croyais que mon problème avec l'authentification de Mumble était résolu, mais finalement non. En fait je rentre les mêmes infos que sur TS, sauf qu'à la connexion il me demande de changer de pseudo à cause de mon apostrophe, sauf que le résultat est que je ne suis pas authentifié par le serveur.


Je suppose que tu dois recréer un compte sous TS sans apostrophe pour que tu puisses ensuite te connecter sous mumble correctement avec un compte enregistré (et donc authentifié...  :tired: ).

----------


## Say hello

Nan mais on évite les caractère de ponctuation dans les pseudo sans savoir comment c'est codé.

J'imagine pas le jour où quelqu'un s'inscrit avec un pseudo "./reboot" ou "./kick -n Roland".


(bon en fait ça fera rien si c'est juste traité comme une chaine de caractère, mais un dev' doit prévoir l'impossible, loi de murphy + mystères de l'informatique ..tout ça)

----------


## Thom

Personne ne parle de Ventrilo?
 ::P: 

Je suis fan de mumble, mais force est de reconnaitre que l'admin de ventrilo est génial, il devient alors très simple d'organiser des shoutcast et autre trucs un peu spécifique du genre.

----------


## Jean Pale

On en parlait quelques pages auparavant. Ventrilo a l'avantage d'être simple, léger, et présente une bonne qualité sonore. Après niveau administration et sécurité, je crois que Mumble est mieux.

----------


## Nortifer

Et surtout ventrilo n'est pas limité au nombre de user ?

----------


## Eradan

Ventrilo n'a pas de mute à la volée, c'est dommage.

----------


## Sim's

> Ventrilo n'a pas de mute à la volée, c'est dommage.


Par contre en passing shot il déchire.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Et surtout ventrilo n'est pas limité au nombre de user ?


Oui, 32 je crois.

----------


## Eradan

> Par contre en passing shot il déchire.




Mais au moins tu m'as fait sourire avant que je commence le taff  ::P:

----------


## pichet_goulu

Bonjour , le sous-forum arma 2 est actuellement envahi par des ninjas séparatistes qui veulent réinstallé TS au pouvoir  ::o:  !
Avant de bannir leur compte CPC et de donner leurs identifiants steam à Nazir  :;):  , j'aimerais savoir si il est techniquement possible de réarranger le channels Arma 2 de cette facon
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...90#post2244090
?

En espérant qu'un vaillant admin mumble aura entendu ma prière.

Edit :
La doc de Mumble
Y aurait-il un admin qui pourrait , dans les semaines qui suivent ( je me doute bien que ca ne se fait pas en 5 minutes ) , s'occuper de cette option qui cause tant de problèmes pour les Armaniens et a des sales relants de flameware qu'on avait réussi à évacuer ?

----------


## leperray

Bonsoir les Armadiens, 

Alors ca y est, j'ai recu Arma2 d'outre-manche, installé, puis réinstallé 3 fois mon disque dur pour finir par un formatage bas niveau et reinstallation de tout le bazar...  (je passe sur les détails du pourquoi et du comment hein, parceque franchement llétallage de mes dernières 24H n'est pas specialement mirobolant. J'aurai bien du mal à vous garder éveillé ou alors en vous promettant de glisser dans les 9 prochaines pages des références à consonance moittes et organiques ou alors des révélations sur la mort au combien nébuleuse de Jackson Mickey.   Bref.

Je me suis donc inscrit sur teamspeak, installé Mumble avec le meme login et je vous regarde vous la, tous autant que vous etes, dans vos fight groupes respectifs avec vos airs satisfaits.   En un mot comme en dix, je suis pret.  Reste plus qu'un Gentil administrateur m'autorise à entendre et à parler dans le bignou pour parfaire ce lumineux second trimestre de notre sublime nouveau millénaire.  
Bon en attendant, essayez de ne pas vous faire shooter par la dermière recrue IA fraichement sortie de sa caserne cybernetique... Si ca doit etre la loose totale, autant en être.   ::): 

A+

----------


## X800PRO

Bonsoir, je me suis pris un serveur munble 10 slot pour comparé a TS et quel fut ma surprise quand les voix de mes amis et la mienne ( pareil de leur coter meme constat ) n'est pas du tout réel !!!

Les voix sur TS etaient nickel ( proche de la réalité ) hors sur munble ce n'est pas du tout le cas, il y a t'il un réglage particulié a faire ?

Merci

----------


## plon

Yop !
J'arrive pas à me connecter au mumble CPC ... Il me demande une mot de passe... ::(: 

"mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, veuillez essayer à nouveau."

Une idée du pourquoi du comment ??

----------


## Ezechiel

Une question: certain d'entre vous ont-il rencontré un bug avec mumble qui rend toutes les polices troubles, flou, et donc très très difficilement lisibles? Je l'ai réinstallé hier suite à réinstall windows, et paf, j'ai ce problème. Et je trouve pas de moyen de le résoudre. 
Quelqu'un l'aurait rencontré et solutionné?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je connais pas ce bug.
Tu as essayé de lui foutre un skin à ton Mumble pour voir si ça change quelque chose ? Je doute du résultat, mais sait-on jamais.

----------


## Ezechiel

Of course my Roland. Et en fait, en fonction du skin, non seulement ça ne change rien au problème mais ça peut rendre mumble parfaitement illisible. J'étais sur le skin Grey avant, alors autant avec le style de base c'est franchement flou et moche, autant avec le skin Grey c'est juste illisible et donc inutilisable. Avec le skin de base c'est pénible mais pas insurmontable, mais bon, c'est pénible donc, et en plus c'est le skin de base donc c'est moche (et puis y a des bouches rouges quand Frite parle, et ça c'est plus que je peux en supporter.
Je retourne sur TS! 
Ou pas.
Nobody else?

----------


## Roland Flure

Quelle version de Mumble as-tu installé ?
Si ce n'est pas celle-là, essaye la 1.1.7.

----------


## X800PRO

> Bonsoir, je me suis pris un serveur munble 10 slot pour comparé a TS et quel fut ma surprise quand les voix de mes amis et la mienne ( pareil de leur coter meme constat ) n'est pas du tout réel !!!
> 
> Les voix sur TS etaient nickel ( proche de la réalité ) hors sur munble ce n'est pas du tout le cas, il y a t'il un réglage particulié a faire ?
> 
> Merci



Personne ?  ::(:

----------


## Sao

X800, personnellement les voix sur Mumble sont plus proches de la réalité que sur TS. Ca ressemble plus aux voix des gens en vrai. C'est tout ce que j'avais à dire.

----------


## X800PRO

> X800, personnellement les voix sur Mumble sont plus proches de la réalité que sur TS. Ca ressemble plus aux voix des gens en vrai. C'est tout ce que j'avais à dire.


Oui mais la c'est vraiment pas réel  ::(:  constant fait avec 5 amis ou on se voit tout les jours. Sous teamspeak c'etait a peu prêt nickel mais la quand on parlent entre nous on ne se reconnait même pas !  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

> Of course my Roland. Et en fait, en fonction du skin, non seulement ça ne change rien au problème mais ça peut rendre mumble parfaitement illisible. J'étais sur le skin Grey avant, alors autant avec le style de base c'est franchement flou et moche, autant avec le skin Grey c'est juste illisible et donc inutilisable. Avec le skin de base c'est pénible mais pas insurmontable, mais bon, c'est pénible donc, et en plus c'est le skin de base donc c'est moche (et puis y a des bouches rouges quand Frite parle, et ça c'est plus que je peux en supporter.
> Je retourne sur TS! 
> Ou pas.
> Nobody else?


Slayertom a le même problème je crois.
Tu es sous Seven ?

----------


## Ezechiel

No. XP32  ::o: ldschoolyeah:

J'essayerais avec la version précédente ce soir. Chuis sur la dernière à priori. Je crois que c'est la *.8

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

C'est moi ou il y a des ratés aujourd'hui le mumble CPC?
J'éprouve des difficultés à m'y connecter.

----------


## Babz

Mayday, impossible de se connecter §

EDIT : c'est revenu, mais pour combien de temps ? ...

----------


## Ezechiel

Même problème que sur le topic des paquerettes (cf le sous forum TF2). Les serveurs Gandhi on crashés temporairement jusque vers 13h. C'est réparé. Ouala.

----------


## Babz

Ca à pas l'air top la réparation, impossible de changer de channel, ça saute toute les deux minutes ...

----------


## Nortifer

> Oui mais la c'est vraiment pas réel  constant fait avec 5 amis ou on se voit tout les jours. Sous teamspeak c'etait a peu prêt nickel mais la quand on parlent entre nous on ne se reconnait même pas !


Essaye la 1.1.7 ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Je viens de le faire, it works. Donc la dernière version çay du caca. 
Thx folks!

----------


## plon

Salut !
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour mumble : il me demande systématique un mot de passe lorsque je me connecte (version 1.1.7) il me dit : 

Connéxion au serveur rejetée : wrong password for user.
Et une pop up me dit : mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré ...

Je vois pas d'où ça peut venir, je suis passé de la 1.1.8 à la 1.1.7..

J'ai merdé ou ?

----------


## Ashlook

> Salut !
> J'ai besoin de votre aide pour mumble : il me demande systématique un mot de passe lorsque je me connecte (version 1.1.7) il me dit : 
> 
> Connéxion au serveur rejetée : wrong password for user.
> Et une pop up me dit : mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré ...
> 
> Je vois pas d'où ça peut venir, je suis passé de la 1.1.8 à la 1.1.7..
> 
> J'ai merdé ou ?


Le pseudo que t'utilise est enregistré dans la base, donc il attend le mot de passe qui va avec, si tu mets un pseudo qui est pas enregistré tu pourra te connecter sans mot de passe.

----------


## Boitameuh

Tu peux demander gentiment à Niklaos de changer ton pass.

----------


## Say hello

Serait il possible de voir la création d'un canal Street Fighter 4 pour les PCiste qui voudraient faire des concours de bi.. D'hadoken?

----------


## plon

> Le pseudo que t'utilise est enregistré dans la base, donc il attend le pseudo qui va avec, si tu mets un pseudo qui est pas enregistré tu pourra te connecter sans mot de passe.


Je te remercie ! Je suis une truffe.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Serait il possible de voir la création d'un canal Street Fighter 4 pour les PCiste qui voudraient faire des concours de bi.. D'hadoken?


Ho oui, ho oui!  :Emo:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut, je viens appuier la demande d'un chan SF IV, ça rendrait les combats entre canards plus vivants et plus sympas.

----------


## Flubber

Hmmm,c'est fait, j'ai mis dans Divers/Casual avec 4 sous canaux.

----------


## Say hello

Merci monsieur!  ::lol:: 


(hmm plus qu'à racheter un micro et recevoir mon SF4)

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Hmmm,c'est fait, j'ai mis dans Divers/Casual avec 4 sous canaux.


Mais heu stoi le casual...  :Emo:

----------


## ekOz

Xfiiirrreeee !

Ah ? Hors-sujet ? Désolé  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Il galère ce matin le bougre !
Je clic sur connect et ... Rien.

----------


## Flubber

C'est reparti.

----------


## little-Engeule

Yop,
Si un admin qui passe par la pouvait me permettre de m'enregistrer sur le TS! Ca serait bien sympathique!

Merci

----------


## Jean Pale

Le ts de CPC n'est pas le même que pour ArmA, si c'est pour te joindre à nous  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

> Yop,
> Si un admin qui passe par la pouvait me permettre de m'enregistrer sur le TS! Ca serait bien sympathique!
> 
> Merci


"LOL" demande à Eradan (24/24 - 7/7 TS admin)   ::ninja::

----------


## leperray

Bon moi mon souci c'est que je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner Mumble.  J'ai beau gueuler dans le micro avec tout les réglages possible et imaginable. Rien.  Le vide intersidéral.
D'autant plus étrange que cela avait fonctionné à la première install Teamspeak + Mumble.

Ca marche nickel sous Teamspeak.  Mumble rien, comme si le micro était débranché. J'ai même essayé en le démarrrant en tant qu'Admin, peau de zébus.   

Je suis sous Seven.  J'ai essayé avec les deux dernières versions de Mumble. Si quelqu'un a déjà eu la même galère merci de faire part de la solution ou de la méthode la moins douloureuse pour ce suicidé.   :tired:

----------


## Wobak

T'as bien le bon périph de micro sélectionné dans entrée audio ?

----------


## Flubber

Ce serait pas ton boost micro à zéro?

----------


## Flipmode

Mumble n'accepte pas les gens du TS c'est une sécurité, pour nous, les êtres supérieurs.
T'a rien débanché et rebranché au mauvais endroit par hasard ?  ::|:

----------


## leperray

Merci pour vos suggestions.  C'est encore plus ballot que ca (se frappe la tete 15 fois contre son mur capitonné).  Il y a sur le fil du casque un bitoniot pour regler le volume et un zigouigoui marqué "on-off"... Il était sur Off ce qui a priori coupe le micro  :tired:      Ah oui aussi si l'on selectionne l'anti echo à la fois dans Mumble ET dans les règlages Windows et bien cela créer 2 fois + d'echos...   Dans mon cas j'ai décoché celui de Windows et j'entend maintenant ma mélodieuse voix sans avoir l'impression d'etre entouré de montagnes.

----------


## Flipmode

"GG hf lol"

----------


## grincheux

Ce serait possible d'avoir un chan pour les joueurs du mod neotokyo ?  

On commence à avoir pas mal de canards motivés par ce fps de qualité germanique et comme il n'y a toujours pas de serveurs français on squatte le chan Civ IV du mumble pour pouvoir faire des tactiques de PGM (et accessoirement ne pas être insultés par les anglais).

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## grincheux

Merci  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Si tu pouvais créer deux sous chan avec le nom des factions en plus Rolland... Tu serais formidable. Mais qui en doute? Roland est formidable. Surtout en Highlander.
 En fait j'ai pas les droits d'admin mais les droits de modo. Je peux ban, mais pas créer de chan. Pourquoi seulement faire du mal alors que je veux faire tellement de bien?  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

Bah moi je veux bien mais je connais pas le nom des factions, pour la peine je vaix improviser !

*edit :* Voilà, vous avez les sous-canaux *Tokio Hotel* et *Neo Otaku*  :Cigare:

----------


## Ezechiel

Si tu les renommes NSF et JINRAI t'auras le droit de me rouler sur la tronche à Blood Bowl.

----------


## Freefrag

*Ezechiel devient le vassal de Roland*

----------


## grincheux

Sinon c'est possible d'avoir un raccourci clavier pour passer au chan supérieur/inférieur dans mumble ? 

J'ai vu qu'un raccourci pour passer au canal parent, j'ai testé ceux pour aller au sous salon #1 etc mais ça ne semble pas faire grand chose. On est obligé de revenir sous windows pour changer de channel ?

----------


## johnclaude

Salut. J'y connais rien à mumble et TS, ça reste juste des mots pour moi je ne saisis pas trop l'utilité de la chose (mais j'apprécie le tuto en première page pour l'install/config)
Alors ça sert à quoi?

----------


## Sao

Ca sert à tchatcher sur le Net, raconter des vannes, élaborer des stratégies complètes et équilibrées, vanner les autres même si on est pas dans leur équipe sur TF2.

----------


## Sao

Heu. Pourquoi ça a double-posté ?  :tired:

----------


## Eradan

> Salut. J'y connais rien à mumble et TS, ça reste juste des mots pour moi je ne saisis pas trop l'utilité de la chose (mais j'apprécie le tuto en première page pour l'install/config)
> Alors ça sert à quoi?


Communications vocales à plusieurs, comme une audio conférence au téléphone sans bouger du pc.

----------


## johnclaude

Bon j'ai installé le truc mais je crois que quelqu'un doit "m'inviter" dans le groupe ou un truc du genre, donc si ça fait pas mal et que quelqu'un pouvait me faire ça, ça serait cool.  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

Sur Mumble y a pas trop besoin d'être invité. Tu mets juste ton login "JohnClaude", pas de pass, et hop, en voiture Josiane.

----------


## Avathar

Oui mais le tuto en première page est celui de TS  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

C'est vrai ça  ::o: 
Quel branleur ce Niklaos  :tired:

----------


## Nyrius

> Ca sert à tchatcher sur le Net, raconter des vannes, élaborer des stratégies complètes et équilibrées, vanner les autres même si on est pas dans leur équipe sur TF2.


Faire des concours d'imitation de chat, pendant les parties de TF2 aussi. ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

Bon j'ai essayé en jouant à GRID en effet c'est vachement pratique et vachement bien.
Bon sans le serveur cpc ça doit être tout pourri alors merci à ceux qui ont mis le serveur cpc en place.

----------


## Wobak

Et bientôt l'interface d'inscription qui va bien  :;):

----------


## Percolator42

J'ai un probleme, j'arrive pas à me connecter.
Il faut aller dans connexion, serveur personnalisés, dans adresse il faut mettre               - mumble.canardpc.com:64738
Le port c'est quoi?
Et dans label?

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Non, dans adresse, tu mets juste: mumble.canardpc.com
Le port, c'est 64738.

Et dans label, tu mets ce que tu veux, CPC par exemple.

----------


## lokideath

Label : le nom sous lequel sera identifié ce serveur. Tu peux mettre ce que tu veux.
Adresse : mumble.canardpc.com
Port : 64738

Edit : doublon inattendu  ::o:

----------


## Percolator42

Ah ok merci!
Quel low je suis...
Ca me marque mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, veuillez essayer à nouveaux.

----------


## BoZo

Idem. Ou alors quelqu'un a enregistrer "bozo"  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

Mot de passe de Teamspeak si vous aviez un compte.

Sinon mets BoZoLoL et tu seras tranquille  ::):

----------


## Nyrius

> Toto0o0o0o, sur Mumble : "Personne ne joue aux Sims 3 dans mon Hammam


J'ai prononcé cette horreur !  :Cigare:

----------


## t4nk

Dites, est-ce que vous pourriez ajouter un chan Grid dans la section "Woiture ! Engagemennnt !!!"

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Percolator42

Marche toujours pas!
Mumble.canardpc.com en adresse et 64738 en port.
Ca me dit hote introuvable...

----------


## Wobak

T'as essayé Mumble.canardplus.com ?

----------


## Colbaq

Après tu rentre un Nom d'utilisateur, pas de mot de passe et roulez jeunesse. Sinon, l'adresse est sensible à la casse, si t'as une majuscule, ça ne marche pas  :;): 

Edit: Et faut pas écouter Wobak.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Et comment qu'on fait pour avoir le chouette icône "identifié" (ou "authentifié" je sais plus) à côté de son pseudo ?

----------


## johnclaude

Je l'ai pas non plus, j'ai pas compris comment on fait pour l'avoir, on m'a parlé d'un truc mais je saisis pas trop: "il faut avaler"  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Perso j'ai le même pass que pour TS. T'avais TS avant Loopkiller ?

----------


## Super Menteur

La base TS a été importée pour que vous puissiez garder vos identifiants et pass, mais la page web d'enregistrement de Mumble n'est pas encore en place.
Du coup pour l'instant les non enregistrés ont le même statut que les autres, mais quand la page sera en place on mettra des restrictions sur les non registered (et pour s'enregistrer, je le répète, il faudra alors simplement aller sur la page dédiée).

----------


## Loopkiller01

> Perso j'ai le même pass que pour TS. T'avais TS avant Loopkiller ?


Non, je me suis mit à Mumble récemment pour le 9vs9 de TF2.

C'est cool pour la page dédiée  :;):

----------


## Wobak

En fait elle existe déjà, mais Niklaos est une feignasse...  ::lol::

----------


## t4nk

Ben, j'y suis d'avant la migration de TS, et je ne suis pas "registered". D'ailleurs, ça donne des droits, à part d'avoir un pustule vert ?

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

On peut pas piquer ton pseudo.

----------


## Percolator42

Ca me gave, hier je suis arrivé à me connecter en essayant 30 fois environ, aujourd'hui impossible!!
J'ai réinstaller mumble, rien n'y fait...
Ts marche très bien chez moi, mumble cay dla merde
Ca me dit mauvais mot de pass pour l'utilisateur enregistré, veuillez essayer à nouveau.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ts marche très bien chez moi, mumble cay dla merde


Merci pour cette analyse si finement réalisée.
Tu peux aussi t'y connecter sans être enregistré, tu as essayé au moins ?

----------


## Sim's

> La base TS a été importée pour que vous puissiez garder vos identifiants et pass, mais la page web d'enregistrement de Mumble n'est pas encore en place.
> Du coup pour l'instant les non enregistrés ont le même statut que les autres, mais quand la page sera en place on mettra des restrictions sur les non registered (et pour s'enregistrer, je le répète, il faudra alors simplement aller sur la page dédiée).


Super je vais devoir me refaire un compte tout ça parce que Mumble n'est pas foutu d'accepter les apostrophes  ::|:

----------


## ticonderoga

> Super je vais devoir me refaire un compte tout ça parce que Mumble n'est pas foutu d'accepter les apostrophes


Ouais, il est allergique à Bernard Pivot (chez les Lakers)

----------


## Moen

> En fait elle existe déjà, mais Niklaos est une feignasse...


Non, Niklataos est une feignatasse !!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mad-T

Je croyais qu'on disait juste LOW.

(Avec éventuellement un soupir.)

----------


## fenrhir

Haha, je déteste réinstaller les trucs. Ou comment passer de "ça marche" à "je vois tout le monde sur TS, je m'entends dans les enceintes, mais personne m'entend".
Grummmmmmbl.

----------


## Moen

Installe Mumble  ::o:

----------


## fenrhir

Ha pardon, fallait lire mumble (l'habitude, tout ça). Et le bug était le bug Vista, que je n'avais pas sous Vista, mais que j'ai eu sous Seven. Haha.
Bref, c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## johnclaude

Bon y a quasiment personne ce soir, chez vous aussi y a de l'orage?

----------


## Colbaq

> Bon y a quasiment personne ce soir, chez vous aussi y a de l'orage?


On est une centaine sur Mumble là ...

----------


## johnclaude

C'était pas le cas deux heures avant.

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Problème avec Mumble.

Pour une raison que j'ignore, parfois le push to talk foire et ne fonctionne plus ingame mais uniquement sur le bureau, et en parallèle l'overlay ne s'affiche plus.

Je suis sous Vista 64, et il me semble que ça arrive après quelques alt-tab, mais je n'en suis pas sur. Des pistes pour corriger le problème (à part ne plus faire alt tab si c'est bien la cause du souci)? Est ce un bug connu?

----------


## Schmurf

Essaie de lancer le mumble en mode administrateur, sinon tu peux pas parler quand tu est pas sur l'onglet mumble.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

C'est peut etre pas le bon endroit mais serait-il possible d'avoir un canal Requiem Bloodymare sur mumble, on commence a avoir du monde sur le jeu, ca gagnerai en clarté pour les nouveaux qui nous rejoignent en ce moment.

----------


## Flubber

Done.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Merci beaucoup maître Flubber! :esclave:

----------


## t4nk

Hamtarotaro, tu me fais penser que j'avais oublié de remercier Niklaos d'avoir ajouté le chan Grid.

Je répare ça tout de suite : Merci Niklaos :slurp:

----------


## Wobak

Hop un petit tuto pour configurer mumble : http://www.scribd.com/doc/2193837/S4YConfigurer-mumble

----------


## t4nk

Site merdique ne s'appuyant que sur flash... à bannir !

----------


## Shumpy

> Problème avec Mumble.
> 
> Pour une raison que j'ignore, parfois le push to talk foire et ne fonctionne plus ingame mais uniquement sur le bureau, et en parallèle l'overlay ne s'affiche plus.
> 
> Je suis sous Vista 64, et il me semble que ça arrive après quelques alt-tab, mais je n'en suis pas sur. Des pistes pour corriger le problème (à part ne plus faire alt tab si c'est bien la cause du souci)? Est ce un bug connu?


Le push to talk cay le bien, mais faut une touche qui va bien, j'ai souvenir de personnes ayant des problèmes suite a l'utilisation d'un bind ayant aussi une fonctionnalité dans un jeu ou sur leur OS.

----------


## BarmyFailure

> Et comment qu'on fait pour avoir le chouette icône "identifié" (ou "authentifié" je sais plus) à côté de son pseudo ?


Bah pourquoi personne ne répond à loopkiller.  ::(: 
J'ai la même question!
Je me suis tapé plusieurs pages d'engueulades stériles sans trouver la réponse et maintenant j'ai les yeux qui piquent  ::'(:

----------


## Nortifer

Faut attendre la page d'enregistrement que wobak a faite et que niklaos a pas mis en ligne. Ou un truc comme ca.

----------


## Wobak

Genre celle que tu peux imaginer trouver sur .... 
http://mumble.canardpc.com ?

----------


## Nortifer

Ah bah voila. T'aurais pu quand meme nous faire attendre moitié moins longtemps. Pour une fois que ca nous aurais été utile.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hote introuvable, c'est normal?

----------


## Sao

Non tout fonctionne là.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hum.

Faut juste rentrer l'adresse (mumble.canardpc.com:64738), son pseudo et c'est bon?

----------


## Jean Pale

Il faut être inscrit sur le vieux ts.

Edit : pages de retard...

Oui FAYFAY c'est ça, rien de plus.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hé ben ça marche pas : hote introuvable qu'il me dit.

Pour info, je fréquente un autre serveur mumble auquel je me connecte sans soucis.

J'ai merdé où?

----------


## Sao

Je sais pas, t'as bien rentré l'adresse au bon endroit sans le port, et le port justement un peu plus bas ? T'as pas besoin de mettre de mot de passe sinon.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ne mets pas le port dans l'adresse. Tu as des identifiants Teamspeak ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah j'ai mis l'adresse dans "adresse", et le port dans "port" :con:  :tired: 


Ouais j'ai des ID TS, mais je m'en souviens plus : trop longtemps que j'y suis plus allé.


EDIT : ça y est je m'en suis souviendu, et ça marche...

----------


## Jean Pale

Non, c'est le port par défaut.

----------


## Igloo

On va faire simple :



Si l'host est introuvable tu t'es planté dans l'adresse/port

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Roland Flure

Puree t'es un ouf malade KIwIX, t'as laisse ton mot de passe sur le screen  ::o:

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Mumble is capoute?

----------


## Babz

Non

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Je comprend pas alors. J'ai tout bien, Ip machin, tout. Ce matin j'étais encore dessus, j'ai eu une micro coupure et plus moyen de me reconnecter sur le mumble CPC. Pourtant, mes autres adresses mumble marchent encore.

C'est grave docteur?

----------


## Ezechiel

Tu t'es fais ban par dolido?

Je vois pas d'autre explication rationnelle...

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Bah je vois pas vraiment pourquoi il m'aurait ban. Ca me marque "Host Not Found", donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne d'un ban.

----------


## Ezechiel

Oki... Strange...

Et si t'essayes de te connecter avec n'importe quel pseudo et pas de password?

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Idem, marche pas...

EDIT: J'ai fait un bon rédamarrage (du pc) des familles. Ca remarche. Merci  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Heureusement qu'Ezechiel etait la  ::o:

----------


## Ashlook

Bah wé, Ezech donne les actions à ne surtout pas faire, donc par elimination de tout ce qu'il dit, on s'y retrouve.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Salut, ce serait possible de rajouter deux chans dans le chan Garry's Mod siouplait ?

----------


## Sao

Merci Flubber.

----------


## VosT

Question con, l'enregistrement via mumble sans passer par le vieux TS ça marchera un jour ou pas ?

C'est pas une nécessité vu que même sans être authentifié on peut parler sur Mumble, c'est juste pour me renseigner  ::):

----------


## Algent

ça fonctionne déja depuis un moment  :;):

----------


## Ashlook

> ça fonctionne déja depuis un moment


Depuis vendredi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## VosT

Bah alors c'est Frite qui m'a dit de la merde, ou GobFou je sais plus !!!

----------


## Nortifer

Frite sûrement. A tout les coup c'est Frite.

----------


## killghis

Le serveur mumble est HS ::huh::  ::huh::

----------


## Antitan

> Le serveur mumble est HS


J'ai le même problème, tu me rassures  ::):

----------


## Rikimaru

Ouai pareille il est H.S.

----------


## Ephez

Le TS est down avec uber.fr donc ca doit venir de chez gandi...  ::|:

----------


## Algent

> *incident datacenter - maintenance en cours*
> 
>           Par Nicolas    le mercredi 19 août 2009, 23:23        - Maintenances et Incidents         - 
> 
> Suite à un problème sur le système de climatisation d'une de nos salles machines, nous sommes dans l'obligation d'éteindre une partie des serveurs utilisés sur notre plateforme d'hébergement (serveurs et blogs). Une intervention est en cours, nous vous donnerons une estimation du temps de rétablissement d'ici quelques minutes.
> 
> * 23:40:*: le prestataire en charge de ce datacenter est en train de passer sur le système de climatisation de secours.


ça explique le problème je suppose.

*MAJ*:



> 00:40: la température commence a redescendre, nous allons progressivement rallumer une partie des machines, le prestataire travaille toujours sur le système de climatisation (pas encore de temps de rétablissement complet à donner). Env 25% de nos clients sont touchés mais ce chiffre devrait significativement baisser dans les prochaines minutes.

----------


## Algent

(double poste je sait, pataper)

Erf:



> *00:48*: information du gestionnaire: système de secours défaillant lui aussi, pas encore de temps de remise en service disponible. Nous continuons à rallumer des machines tant que la température se maintient.


Bon on va se cotiser pour leur payer des révisions sur leur clim de secour  ::rolleyes:: 

Maj:



> *01:30*: la température ne baisse plus, nous allons éteindre des services non-critiques pour permettre de servir un maximum de serveur. Toujours pas de news du gestionnaire du datacenter

----------


## Wobak

Y'en a qui vont prendre cher avec une interruption de service pareille...

----------


## Shinosha



----------


## Algent

> Y'en a qui vont prendre cher avec une interruption de service pareille...


Toujours rien la en plus, ils ont pas du tester souvent la clim de secours  ::O: .
J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont bon pour attendre un frigoriste de bonne heure le matin  :tired: .

Du coup je me demande pourquoi canardpc.com fonctionne encore en fait  ::huh:: .

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bah alors c'est *Frite* qui m'a dit de la merde, ou *GobFou* je sais plus !!!


Nan mais aussi faut voir où tu vas pêcher tes infos toi !

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Et dire que j'ai réinstallé Mumble en croyant que ça venait de moi  ::|:

----------


## Ashlook

> Toujours rien la en plus, ils ont pas du tester souvent la clim de secours .
> J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont bon pour attendre un frigoriste de bonne heure le matin .
> 
> Du coup je me demande pourquoi canardpc.com fonctionne encore en fait .


C'est peut etre pas la même salle machine ?  ::o:

----------


## Wobak

Exact, spy fonctionnait aussi, c'est pas le même datacenter.

----------


## Wobak

Le serveur Mumble est reparti normalement, merci de me remonter tout problème.

----------


## Frite

> Le serveur Mumble est reparti normalement, merci de me remonter tout problème.


Bonjour, ya Babs et Flip qui parlent trop. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Nortifer

Apparament le filtre anti-frite ne s'est pas relancer  :tired:

----------


## Algent

> C'est peut etre pas la même salle machine ?


A ouai j'ai zappé ça, faut dire que sur leur site ils présentaient ça comme une panne totale du coup j'ai pas pensé qu'ils avaient plusieurs salles  :tired:

----------


## Eradan

Le TS n'est toujours pas reparti lui.

----------


## Wobak

Ah ? 

Je le relance alors.

Edit : serveur TS relancé.

----------


## Eradan

Merci.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un souci de connexion au serveur Mumble de CPC. Quand je mets mon pseudo dans le champs "nom d'utilisateur", ça me demande un mot de passe...

----------


## Algent

> J'ai un souci de connexion au serveur Mumble de CPC. Quand je mets mon pseudo dans le champs "nom d'utilisateur", ça me demande un mot de passe...


Si tu était enregistré sur ts c'est normal, et c'est le même pass si tu t'en souvient

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci pour la réponse. J'ai vu ça avec flubber via Steam hier soir. Et ça s'est conclu par un MP à Niklaos car je ne me souviens plus de mon mdp.  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Pour te connecter du coup tu peux mettre un pseudo un peu différent qui ne sera pas enregistré sur TS et n'aura pas besoin de password (Niklaos revient dans longtemps  ::P: )

----------


## XWolverine

> ... Car je ne me souviens plus de mon mdp.


Keepass peut devenir ton ami  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, c'est bon, je me souviens de mes mots de passe. Seulement, pour TS, c'était Niklaos qui me l'avait changé et donc c'est lui qui l'a choisi. Alors forcément, je ne m'en souviens plus.
Tous les mots de passe que je choisis, je m'en souviens.  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

> Non, c'est bon, je me souviens de mes mots de passe. Seulement, pour TS, c'était Niklaos qui me l'avait changé et donc c'est lui qui l'a choisi. Alors forcément, je ne m'en souviens plus.
> Tous les mots de passe que je choisis, je m'en souviens.


Moi pas forcément tous, surtout que pour éviter d'avoir toujours les 5-6 mêmes, je varie beaucoup => Les comptes dont je ne me sert que rarement, je les oublie vite et Keepass est là pour m'aider  :;):

----------


## Paolo

Bonjour,
J'espere poster ma demande au bon endroit:
On est quelques canards a se mettre sur la tronche sur Company of heroes, et comme on est des fous, on se mets sur la tronche entre nous des fois (surtout quand on est trop en fait...).
Est-ce qu'il serait possible de nous ajouter deux sous-canaux, axes et alliés syouplé?

Merki ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Si c'est pas fait d'ici là, j'essayerais d'y penser ce soir. N'hésitez pas à me demander directement si vous me voyez sur mumble.

----------


## Roland Flure

Vu qu'on peut pas compter sur les rouquins, je viens de m'en occuper.
Deux sous-canaux beaux et neufs : *Axe Boat* / *Aliénés*.

De rien.

----------


## Ezechiel

My bad. I forgot...

----------


## Paolo

> Vu qu'on peut pas compter sur les rouquins, je viens de m'en occuper.
> Deux sous-canaux beaux et neufs : *Axe Boat* / *Aliénés*.
> 
> De rien.


Grace te soit mille fois rendue, Odieu du mumble! ::happy2:: 
Moi et mes disciples diront tes louanges 3 fois la journee sur tous les chans du pays!

----------


## Olipro

Depuis un mois, les petits gars de Machete, on squat le salon "garrymod" du serveur mumble.
Ce n'est pas sérieux, comme nous, certes.

Donc je fais la demande : serait-il possible de nous faire un salon "Machete" (avec trois sous salons appelés "porque", "ballz of steel" et "nonok est bête" ?) s'il te plait ?

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai renommé le canal "Nonok est bête" en "Nonok est idiot".

Frite est bête, et c'est le seul bande d'usurpateurs !

----------


## the_wamburger

Serait-il possible de créer un chan "Mount&Blade: Warband" puisque, bien qu'en bêta, on va voir de plus en plus de canards dessus ?

(siouplaît :Emo: )

----------


## Roland Flure

Sayfay !

----------


## Say hello

Serait il possible d'avoir un canal "Dame de pique sur internet"?

----------


## Frite

> Serait il possible d'avoir un canal "Dame de pique sur internet"?


Il y en avait un. Et depuis seuls les admins peuvent créer des chans.  :tired:

----------


## Boitameuh

Exact, c'était "dame de pique en réseau". Il y avait une ambiance du tonnerre dans ce chan, et ,comme toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, il a été supprimé.

We won't forget...
 ::'(:

----------


## the_wamburger

> Sayfay !



Quelle catégorie ? Parce que je le vois pas...  :tired:   :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

"MMORPG et trucs avec des épées"  :tired:

----------


## Kami93

Je rentre bien l'IP dans adresse (testé avec ou sans port) je rentre mon nom d'user (pas de mdp) mais j'ai un timed out, alors bon je supputais que je dois mal faire les choses....

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça donne bien un truc comme ça medilow ?

----------


## Kami93

Merci mon ptit Rolantounet, bon j'ai un souci de MdP maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

De toute façon, le moindre problème, même pour des histoire d'ouvre boite dans des toilette, faut mp Roland.

(Même pour les problème hardware, comme ça il appelle Raphyo pour qu'il dégueulasse ton ventirad avec son sang)

----------


## Roland Flure

Mais t'avais un compte teamspeak Kami ou pas ?
Auquel cas tu dois mettre le même login et pass, sinon t'essayes avec n'importe quel login mais sans pass.

PS : Fuck [JoL]SayHello.

----------


## Kami93

Ouais j'avais un compte TS, mais je me souviens pas du mdp en fait.
Ca marche avec un login autre que "Kami93" , Roland fais moi un enfant, mais j'aimerais dans la mesure du possible et du non relou, récuperer le mdp.

----------


## Roland Flure

De rien ma grande  :;): 

Pour le mot de passe, il va falloir voir avec Nikla(tata)os.

----------


## Kami93

Bordel ça doit être un grec ça, je me méfie d'eux depuis qu'ils presentent la star ac.

----------


## Mad-T

> Bordel ça doit être un grec ça, je me méfie d'eux depuis qu'ils presentent la star ac.


T'inquiètes pas, c'est juste un LOW !

----------


## Nono

Chez vous aussi, y'a un processus qui meurt pas, même quand on quitte mumble (je suis sous Seven RC) ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas fait gaffe. C'est quoi le nom du process ?
Si ça commence par "mumble", c'est pas le cas chez moi.

----------


## M0zArT

::lol:: 

Comment qu'on fait une bannière stylée avec son pseudo pour Mumble ?
Non parce que moi j'en ai bien une en 600*60 en PNG (donc pas d'arrière plan) mais dès que je me mute ca me décale tout le bousin à droite. Pire, chez certaines personnes mon pseudo s'affiche complètement décalé (un peu comme Saosul). Ya pas moyen d'avoir le pseudo toujours au bon endroit ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## Sao

Ha oui, j'appuie la demande d'Amadeus, parce que moi j'ai fait une bannière en 600x60px bien comme il faut, chez moi ça se voit bien, chez d'autres aussi, mais beaucoup de monde ne la voit pas comme il faut. D'ailleurs y'en a plein qui pensent que je le fais exprès ...

----------


## Wobak

> Ha oui, j'appuie la demande d'Amadeus, parce que moi j'ai fait une bannière en 600x60px bien comme il faut, chez moi ça se voit bien, chez d'autres aussi, mais beaucoup de monde ne la voit pas comme il faut. D'ailleurs y'en a plein qui pensent que je le fais exprès ...


Il faut faire une bannière en 600x60px.

Il faut aussi coller image et texte au rebord de gauche.

Il faut ensuite que vous ayez au moins un calque (sous toshop) qui fasse la même taille que l'arrière plan, pour qu'au passage en png, la transparence du calque prenne le dessus au niveau du canal alpha.

Ensuite vous uploadez le tout et c'est gagné.

Pour info, GIMP gère cette transparence bien mieux que toshop.

----------


## Sao

Okayyyyy ... Merci Wobak. C'est

----------


## Boitameuh

Moi j'aime bien ton pseudo bordélique, il est à l'image de ton appart et c'est bien de retrouver ses repères.

----------


## Sao

Trop tard, j'ai rangé, mauvaise langue.

----------


## Freefrag

Pour moi tu n'es plus Saosul. A bon entendeur, môsieur qui a trop de classe pour ne pas ranger son appart. Mouton de la société va!

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Bonjour,

Je suis une grosse bille doublé d'une grosse flemme puisque je n'ai pas le courage de me taper les 70 pages de ce topics  ::): 

Je comprends rien à mumble.
Je l'ai installé.
Il me demande pas de login, rien... :tired: 
J'arrive pô à trouver le serveur de cpc. :tired: 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'explicationner comment faire ?

Merci

----------


## Freefrag

Lancer mumble et aller dans server, connexion, serveur personnalisés.

Label : Canard PC
Adresse : mumble.canardpc.com
Port : 64738

----------


## Pedrovasquez

> Lancer mumble et aller dans server, connexion, serveur personnalisés.
> 
> Label : Canard PC
> Adresse : mumble.canardpc.com
> Port : 64738


Super, merci beaucoup. Ca marche.

----------


## Say hello

Je suppose que évidemment si je passe par une hotspot qui bloque le port 64738 c'est dans l'os?

----------


## tim987

Salut !
Bon je ne sais pas trop ou poster les requêtes pour mumble cpc alors je le fais ici.

Est-ce possible d'ajouter Operation Flaspoint 2 dans l'onglet FPS sous le mumble de Canardpc ? Ou alors on squatte celui d'Arma 2 ? :troll:

Merci en tout cas !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Kayato

Si un gentil admin peut nous ajouter un channel NBA 2K10.

Merci par avance  :;):

----------


## Sao

Avec des sous-canaux Orlando Magics et Miami Heat !

----------


## Kayato

Et les bulls  ::(:

----------


## Frite

Et 100 balles et un mars aussi ?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait _(5 - Divers - Casual)_, avec deux sous-canaux : Eastern Conference et Western Conference.
S'il y a besoin de plus, faites le savoir.

----------


## Sao

Merci Roland !

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Salut,

Petite question : est-ce que le mécanisme de récupération de mot de passe fonctionne ?
J'ai demandé à récupérer mon login et mot de passe mais je n'ai reçu aucune mail.
Rien dans les spams non plus.

Merci.

----------


## vwr

Pour info, c'est en béta le software de Dolby pour les dialogues de groupes importants : https://axon.dolby.com/create.php si jamais il y en a qui veulent essayer (mon pseudo sous ça : cpcvwr).

EDIT : Damn', ça a l'air bien fichu.

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelqu'un saurai où se trouve les fichiers à sauvegarder avant formatage pour éviter de tout reconfiguré ?  ::unsure::

----------


## t4nk

Je dirais le fichier _mumble.sqlite_ dans _Documents and Settings/user/Application Data/Mumble_, mais ça reste à vérifier.

Regarde sa date de modification, fait un changement de paramètres style ajout d'un serveur àlakon, ferme Mumble puis revérifie la date de _mumble.sqlite_. Si elle a changé, c'est le bon.

Edit : non, en fait c'est dans la clé _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Mumble_ de la base de registre, mais ça ne t'empêche pas de vérifier aussi _mumble.sqlite_ parce que les serveurs n'ont pas l'air d'être répertoriés dans la BdR.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon je vais sauvegarder le fichier  _mumble.sqlite, comme j'installe Seven je pense que la base de registre soit identique que celle de XP ça risqued e foutre la merde
Merci T4nk 
_

----------


## ATP

Tiens Voodoo, si tu peux nous tenir informé de ce que la manip donne lors d'une migration sur Seven ce serait intéressant.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tiens Voodoo, si tu peux nous tenir informé de ce que la manip donne lors d'une migration sur Seven ce serait intéressant.


Bon ça fonctionne parfaitement  :;): 
A mettre dans 
C:\Users\nonducompte\AppData\Roaming\Mumble

----------


## ATP

Bien le merci Mister Voodoo, ça va donc aussi me simplifier la tache semaine prochaine.

----------


## t4nk

Héhé, nickel.  :B):

----------


## Sim's

> Pour info, c'est en béta le software de Dolby pour les dialogues de groupes importants : https://axon.dolby.com/create.php si jamais il y en a qui veulent essayer (mon pseudo sous ça : cpcvwr).
> 
> EDIT : Damn', ça a l'air bien fichu.


Quid de la qualité sonore et de la consommation de ressources ?  ::):

----------


## MoB

Bonjour bonjour.
Ca serait pour demander la création d'un chan Borderlands avec 2 ou 3 sous channel (les parties ne pouvant être qu'à 4 maximum)

Borderlands
- Krom
- Nine Toes
- MoB is leet

Merci par avance.

----------


## Ezechiel

On it.

----------


## MoB

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## --Lourd--

Hop, en passant par mumble.canardpc.com, mumble trouve pas. Faut que je rentre l'ip directement :/

----------


## Voodoonice

> Hop, en passant par mumble.canardpc.com, mumble trouve pas. Faut que je rentre l'ip directement :/


oui, *mumble.canardpc.com:64738*

----------


## --Lourd--

> oui, *mumble.canardpc.com:64738*


Non non  :ouaiouai: :smile: . Obliger de me connecter avec 217.70.189.67

----------


## Voodoonice

Ben moi je me connect mumble.canardpc.com et ça fonctionne  :Cigare:

----------


## Sao

C'est bien comme ça chez toi ?

----------


## Killy

O'scour il me demande un MPD pour me connecter  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est le même que celui que tu avais pour TeamSpeak normalement.

----------


## Killy

Ben j'en avais pas  ::P:  
Je viens de comprendre en fait, c'est mon MPD normal. J'ai rien dit donc  :;):

----------


## Sim's

Pour ceux qui voudrait voir la différence de latence entre TS, Ventrilo et Mumble, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo

----------


## plon

Salut Niklaos  ::wub:: , y'aurai moyen que tu nous rajoute un petit canal pour Shattered Horizon Siouplait ?

----------


## ATP

Un de nos amours d'admins aurait-il la bonté de renommer le chan "Call of Duty 4" en "CoD4/MW2", avec, si possible, deux sous-chanels : "CoD4" et "MW2" ?

----------


## Flubber

Done.

----------


## ATP

Merci Flubber.

----------


## Exentius

Salut, c'est possible qu'un admin vienne sur le mumble pour me permettre de m'enregistrer ??
Merki...

----------


## Colbaq

> Salut, c'est possible qu'un admin vienne sur le mumble pour me permettre de m'enregistrer ??
> Merki...


Pas besoin d'admin pour s'enregistrer sur mumble, le lien doit trainer quelque part ...
En premier post d'ailleurs et en gras ...

----------


## clemy-sensei

j'ai un probleme avec mumble , j'arrive pas a rejoindre le canal CPC , la madame me dit hote introuvable  ::|: , pourtant je tape tout bien , pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait  ::'(: ??

----------


## Freefrag

Fait gaffe de pas rajouter un espace avant ou après l'adresse (je crois que cela a une influence.

----------


## ATP

Clemy-Sensei, tu as tout bien entré ? :

----------


## clemy-sensei

ah , ça marche , enfin je crois , pourtant je rentrais exactement les meme choses avant , je comprends pas trop mais bon , au moins sa marche ^^ merci

----------


## Nortifer

Devais y avoir un espace qui trainait quelque part =)

----------


## Kamicaz

C'est possible d'avoir un viewer ? Comme ça on pourra éviter les gens qu'on aime pas.  ::P:

----------


## Ephez

C'est toujours en projet du cote de Niklaos, Faut attendre pour voir comment va evoluer le site "mumble.canardpc.com" ....

----------


## lokideath

On pourrait avoir un channel supplémentaire pour R.U.S.E dans la partie STR svp ?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.
Dés que j'ai une idée pourrie pour leurs noms je créé deux sous-canaux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plop

j'ai un ptit soucis, google ne me trouve rien d'utile, donc je tente ma chance ici...

Je sis passé sous 7 y'a quelques semaines... et ça marchait bien.

Sauf que depuis 15j, depuis que je rejoue sérieusement quoi, donc peut être que ça le faisait avant aussi en fait... mumble chie dans la colle après X heures d'utilisation continue... le son fait un bruit bizarre et pouf toutes les voix sont soit accélérées soit ralenties, genre qu'on ferait joujou avec un tourne disque...

Le truc c'est que ça bug avec le casque, mais si, via le panneau de config, je mets tout le son (communications audio et sons généraux) sur les enceintes, j'ai juste un son dégueulasse (très parasité) mais pas un son ralenti/accéléré qui lui est incompréhensible... 

Le seul moyen de récupérer le son correcte est de rebooter le pc (ou un changement de session aussi peut être), ce qui n'est pas très pratique...

J'ai réinstallé mumble, rien n'y fait.
J'ai désinstallé les pilotes de mon casque (creative fatal1ty gamer usb), il marche avec les pilotes de base windows mais le bug persiste.
Réinstallé les derniers drivers, ça persiste.
Réinstallé les drivers de la carte son intégré à la mobo, pas de changement.

J'ai donc une carte son intégrée avec les enceintes (altec lansing... je sais plus quoi 5.1) et le casque lui en usb.
Que je joue avec tout dans le casque ou mixe casque(mumble)/enceintes(jeux/musique) le bug est le même après plusieurs heures...

J'ai exploré la piste virus et autres saloperie, rien trouvé.

Et je n'ai aucun autre problème de son sur le pc quelque soit ce qui est lancé...

----------


## Boitameuh

Essaie de régler les tirettes "Trames par paquet" et "Default Jitter Buffer", dans entrée et sortie audio.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ok j'ai vu les options, vais faire joujou les prochains soirs (enfin, pas avant mercredi...) et voir ce que ça donne.

Merci.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon après plusieurs tests, ça le fait encore... Les options me changent juste un peu le son genre certaines personnes sont plus ou moins coupées sur mumble... et c'est tout, le bug persiste :s

----------


## flochy

J'ai voulu upgrader à la 1.2.0 mais le serveur CPC ne l'est pas, donc obligé d'utiliser le client retrocompatible. Du coup, j'ai un bug : plus d'overlay.
Je suis revenu en 1.1.8, mais je voulais savoir s'il est prévu une update du serveur mumble CPC ?

----------


## grincheux

Elles ont l'air sympa les nouveautés :
http://mumble.sourceforge.net/1.2.0

Sinon Teamspeak 3 débarque samedi prochain, ça va être l'apocalypse entre les plaintes sur la dernière MAJ de TF2 qui rend le démo trop puissant ouin ouin et la renaissance de la guerre ts/mumble  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Sinon Teamspeak 3 débarque samedi prochain


 ::lol::

----------


## k4rmah

Il y a une petite communauté sur CSS ici?

----------


## Néandre

Pour être parfaitement objectif (ou pas), je trouve que TS3 va pas changer grand chose à la donne... beaucoup de fonctions pas très utiles par rapport à ce que j'attends d'un logiciel du genre.

- Son de meilleure qualité et moins de latence : dur de détrôner mumble, je demande à voir
- Support des touches G de Logitech : Euh un coup de macro et c'est bon
- Onglet et multi-serveur : Faut vraiment en avoir l'occasion oO
- 3D : Mumble le gère si le jeu est codé pour, en dehors c'est un peu gadget je trouve
- Meilleures permissions : Mumble est complet sur ce point là non ?
- Sécurité : La gestion des certificats de Mumble est top, après chui pas un expert dans ce domaine
- Amis & co : Mumble a commencé à intégrer ça, c'est pas top encore TS3 va sûrement faire mieux, enfin à voir
- Transfert de fichier : Euh... ouai, c'est vraiment pas ce que j'attend d'un logiciel du genre
- Interface utilisateur : Mumble est devenu très agréable, faut voir après TS
- Gestion des sons : Mumble le fait
- Script : Je peux pas m'exprimer dessus, je vois pas de cas concrets d'utilisation
- Serveurs virtuels : J'ai pas de mal sur mon serveur à avoir 2 instances Mumble en même temps

J'utilise Mumble 1.2.0 depuis la bêta en hébergeant une guilde WoW, seule les whisps manquaient cruellement à Mumble, la 1.2.0 ayant arrangé ça (entre autres), le retour à TS devient difficile.

----------


## ATP

De toutes manières m'est d'avis que TS et mumble doivent cohabiter ensemble sur le dur. Attendons donc de voir le 19 ce que donne concrètement cette nouvelle mouture de Teamspeak 3.

----------


## Vader_666

> Problème de son sous Seven


J'ai exactement le même problème. La solution pour moi est de débrancher/rebrancher le casque et relancer Mumble... Enfin la solution, le contournement quoi !  ::|:

----------


## k4rmah

Faudrait peut-être passer le mumble CPC en 1.2?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai exactement le même problème. La solution pour moi est de débrancher/rebrancher le casque et relancer Mumble... Enfin la solution, le contournement quoi !


Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

Par contre j'ai désactiver "autoriser le contrôle exclusif de ce périphérique par les applications" dans (clic droit icone son)option contrôle volume(clic droit sur headset)paramètres du périphérique concerné>onglet statistique

Et hier sur une longue session j'ai pas eu de soucis, à voir donc.

----------


## Vader_666

Solution de CMP ne fonctionne pas chez moi (je lui ai dit de vive voix, mais pour ceux qui ont le même problème...)

----------


## Ezechiel

> mumble qui part en sucette


J'ai un soucis comparable après qques heures de mumble: mon son part en cahouette complète. Mais il part en cahouette partout, même le son ingame déconne. Et le son émis par mon micro aussi. J'ai attribué ça aux drivers beta de mon casque (Creative Fatality US :B):  mais pitetre que c'est la faut à ce vilain Seven alors  ::O: 

Jusque là je résoud le soucis comme Vader en débranchant direct le casque, et en relançant mumble.

----------


## Marty

J'ai eu un message, en lançant mumble, qui me disait que le serveur CPC marchait avec l'ancienne version. Mais pas eu de soucis ensuite par contre.

----------


## Sim's

J'ai un truc bizarre dans Mumble, lorsque quelqu'un parle j'ai les sons de mes autres programmes qui se baissent à moitié automatiquement :??:

----------


## Kamicaz

Si tu as seven vas dans "son" (clic droit dans le tray) et vas dans communication et là je te laisse trouver le bon réglage à cocher.  :;):

----------


## flochy

> Si tu as seven vas dans "son" (clic droit dans le tray) et vas dans communication et là je te laisse trouver le bon réglage à cocher.


Il faut aussi modifier une option dans mumble (paramètres audio et ensuite je ne sais plus, je ne l'ai pas sous le coude là).

----------


## Sim's

Oui parce que là ça me le fait encore  :tired:

----------


## KaMy

Y'a une nouvelle version de mumble qui est sortie, ça ce passe par ici.

Pour le moment le client n'est pas compatible avec la version du serveur CPC qui utilise "un vieux standard de chiffrage" , il nous fait passer en mode compatibilité 1.1.

----------


## xrogaan

On sais, ça fait une page qu'on mandie pour la mise a jour.

----------


## KaMy

Effectivement je suis pas allé assez loin dans la page d'avant, m'enfin c'est pas grave ça fait un rappel  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Passage en mumble 1.2 Mercredi 23 décembre à 09h00. Lisez la procédure dans le post d'introduction.

----------


## Akodo

J'ai formaté et réinstallé, et impossible de rejoindre le serveur CPC ce soir, que ce soit avec la version 1.1.8 ou la 1.2 compatible...

----------


## Say hello

Parefeu, autorisation, lancement en mode administrateur.. testé tout ça?


Question, si je passe en 1.2 maintenant ça reste compatible?

----------


## Flubber

> Parefeu, autorisation, lancement en mode administrateur.. testé tout ça?
> 
> 
> Question, si je passe en 1.2 maintenant ça reste compatible?


Oui, quand tu essayera de te connecter mumble te proposera un client compatible inclus dans la 1.2 pour te connecter au 1.1.8 de CPC.

----------


## Say hello

Ah bah c'est bien je peux faire ça direct alors.

----------


## Sim's

> Passage en mumble 1.2 Mercredi 23 décembre à 09h00. Lisez la procédure dans le post d'introduction.


Pensez à ceux qui sont encore sur Teamspeak, faites leur la mise à jour 3.0.  ::):

----------


## ATP

@ Sim's : l'open bêta débute bien demain (topic consacré sur le fofo CPC), cependant il n'y a aucune information -il me semble- concernant la mise à disposition des fichiers serveurs. Wait and see, on va vite en apprendre davantage.

Question : lors de la migration 1.8 -> 2.0 côté client, nos paramètres (serveurs, réglages sons etc.) sont-ils conservés ? Dans la négative, existe-il une astuce, backup d'un fichier config par exemple, permettant de simplifier cette màj ?

*[edit]* réponse à la question que je posais juste au dessus : oui, il existe bien une astuce, merci t4nk et Voodoo. Faire un backup du fichier _mumble.sqlite_ (emplacement sous win7 : _"C:\Users\nonducompte\AppData\Roaming\Mumble\"_). Installer Mumble 1.2, le lancer une première fois en créant une entrée bidon vers un serveur et, enfin, écraser le nouveau fichier _mumble.sqlite_ avec l'ancien. A y'est, votre liste de serveurs est de retour, ainsi que vos réglages.

*NOTE :* je cite cette méthode mais d'autres existent. Installer la version 1.2 de Mumble en écrasant la 1.8 semble même conserver l'ancien fichier mumble.sqlite.

----------


## Sim's

Non mais je disais ça pour déconner, vu le nombre de personnes qui doivent être sur TS ces derniers temps.  ::P:

----------


## ATP

Roger that ; ceci dit la bêta de TS3 va attirer pas mal de monde.

----------


## KiwiX

J'ai vu qu'il fallait refaire le logo...

Je viens d'en faire un vite fais, donnez moi vos avis.

----------


## Sao

Bravo ! J'aime bien mais par contre j'ai pas une super envie de voir le nom de notre président chaque fois que je me connecte ... En mettant quelqu'un d'autre ça sera parfait.

----------


## Say hello

G. Abitbol!

----------


## KiwiX

Mokay.



C'est mieux ?

----------


## Wobak

Grave :D

J'vais voir si on peut link un logo sur le message d'accueil du Mumble tiens :D

Edit: Done ! :>

----------


## Wobak

Update done, on tatonne pour certaines autorisations, mais c'est fonctionnel pour le vocal.

----------


## Nortifer

T'as encore fait le boulot a moitié quoi ?

----------


## Flubber

Bon pour tout remettre à plat vu qu'on est toujours sur une conversion de la base des utilisateurs de TeamSpeak, nous avons décidé de refaire une installation propre, il faudra donc vous ré-enregistré avec le serveur. Ca devrait être finit en fin de journée.

----------


## Wobak

> T'as encore fait le boulot a moitié quoi ?


Tu peux me croire quand je te dis que j'en ai grave chié.

----------


## Kamicaz

Niklaos ne t'as pas aidé ?

----------


## Wobak

Il est un peu aux abonnés absents, et je sais me débrouiller sur Mumble, puisque je gère celui d'Uber.

----------


## KiwiX

> Connexion refusée


 :tired:  Mais euh.

----------


## Kamicaz

En tout cas les skins ne marchent plus, c'est bien embêtant ça.

----------


## konoro

> Mais euh.


Pareil le videur me dit la meme chose  :tired:

----------


## Acteon

> je sais me débrouiller sur Mumble,


Ca se voit.  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

Pipeman est dans les choux, on remet ça d'aplomb ASAP.

*Mumble en attendant la réparation : 

Adresse : 92.243.31.36
Port : 64738 (par défaut)
Username Password : Ceux que vous aviez sur le mumble Uber ou bien pas de password ça marche aussi.*

----------


## Carpette

> Mais euh.


Ok, donc y'a pas que moi, ca roule !

----------


## KiwiX

> Ok, donc y'a pas que moi, ca roule !


Sur uber.fr par contre, niquel  :Cigare:

----------


## benomer

bon j'arrive pas à me connecter sur uber.fr il me demande un mot de passe  ::(:

----------


## Sheldor

> bon j'arrive pas à me connecter sur uber.fr il me demande un mot de passe



Monsieur, problème partagé.

----------


## Elbreth

impossible de se co sur le mumble cpc mis à jour et le vigile du serveur uber me demande un mot de passe... Génial  :tired: 
Pfff fallait pas passer en 1.2... Les màj c'est le mal on aurait du en rester au bon vieux pneumatique de papy... c'est bien ou les signaux de fumée, trêve d'idioties, good luck pour le réparage et nous faites pas nawak heing?

----------


## grincheux

Pour celles et ceux qui n'arrivent pas à dl sur sourceforge comme moi :

ftp://ed1af8849e30fa8d7844c5b4b39e70...cais_43179.exe

----------


## Flipmode

C'est même pas une histoire de dl la ça fonctionne pas du tout et on me dis de mettre un mdp la ou il en demande pas :s

ps: tien je suis deban o_O

----------


## Gøtcha_

Oh quel plaisir tu es deban !

----------


## MeRkO

> C'est même pas une histoire de dl la ça fonctionne pas du tout et on me dis de mettre un mdp la ou il en demande pas :s
> 
> ps: tien je suis deban o_O



Et même avec un nouveau certif!  :tired: 
Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user. 
Je crois qu'il y a que les admins qui peuvent changer le pass.

:votebanflip:

----------


## Sheldor

> C'est même pas une histoire de dl la ça fonctionne pas du tout et on me dis de mettre un mdp la ou il en demande pas :s
> 
> ps: tien je suis deban o_O



Et tu n'as pas perdu ton temps, quelques amiables échanges et des insultes. Un véritable Elinol de "Team Fortress 2", ce Flipmode.

----------


## Bucheron_

> impossible de se co sur le mumble cpc mis à jour et le vigile du serveur uber me demande un mot de passe... Génial 
> Pfff fallait pas passer en 1.2... Les màj c'est le mal on aurait du en rester au bon vieux pneumatique de papy... c'est bien ou les signaux de fumée, trêve d'idioties, good luck pour le réparage et nous faites pas nawak heing?



Moi j'ai même pas besoin de mot de passe, il me refuse la connexion ^^



> La connexion au serveur à échoué : Connexion refusée.



Enfait non, Uber.fr certificat invalide et mot de passe han !

----------


## Flubber

N'essayez pas de vous connecter à mumble.canardpc.com, la machine est H.S., sur le mumble d'uber, de nombreux utilisateurs ont réussi à se logger avec leur ancien pass sans soucis (dont moi), est ce que vous êtes sur de votre password?

voici la liste des utilisateurs ayant un compte sur Uber.fr



```
[Braiyan]
[CPC]Fox17k
ackboo
Acteon
Aga
airOne
Akheris
Akodo
Akwantik
Alderic
algent
Altaic
Altyki
alx
Antarion
Antitan
Artcher
Ashlook
Avathar
b0b0
Babz
bacou002
Bacteries
Bah
Balles
Banjo
BarakO
Batto
Bears
Ben
Benouz
BenouzX
bernard
Bigfoot
BigSmoke
Black_Papa_elf
BlackPapaElf
Blacky
Bncjo
Bobby
BobbyF
Boby
Boitameuh
Booboozzz
bozo
Brolock
Buchernon_
Bullfrog
Caca
caca_president
cailloux
Cake
CaMarchePas
Captain_Igloo
Carpette
CarpetteLLN
chapi
Colbaq
CPC_BibillEstMort
Crealkiller
Cros
Crusader
dafloc
Dakt
DarkchÃ©pakoi
deionara
delketh
Denael
desflurane
desole
Detox
Dhy
didier
Dispix
dolido
Dorian
DroSoPhiLe
Dunkhan
El_MariachiÂ²
Elidjah
elpaulo
Elurztac
eMKa
eMKa1
eolan
Ephez
Ephez_
Eradan
ERISS
Errata
ese-aSH
Ezechiel
faustchewee
Fdshaso
Flip
Flipmode
flubber
focke_oeuf
framboise
francou007
Franz1105
Freefrag
freek
fret
freudeubeudeuheu
Frite
Frogg
FROGGY
frunzy
Frypolar
fufu
futer
futer.be
GabriHell
giova
GobFou
GomorH
Gonza
Gr0l0ul0u
graouu
Greenthumb
grincheux
gripoil
Gros_Pate
GrosPate
guillaume
Guitou
Guybrush_SF
Gwenladar
hamtarotaro
HBK
Hideo
himu
hiubik
HolyOne
Hybrid
Igloo
Inf4mOus
Jack
Jahwel
Jangho
Jean_Pale
JeLaB
Ji
Jibay77
Jikob
jocz_
Joohoh
Jotaro
Kadehar
Kaito
Kalib
Kamicaz
Kayato
kazcroot
Kegeruneku
kenkennif
kennyo
Keyro
Khassoulet
Khyheauts
Kierkegaard
KikujiroTM
killghis
KiwiX
Kizan
Kloritera
Koin
Kojy
konoro
Kp
kpouer
Krayz
krogort
Largeman
LeFaucheur
len
lennox
Lezardo
Linvite
lionel33
Lobby
lokideath
lolo_32
Lourd
lucskywalker
Lunatic
Lurhker
M0zArT
MÃ©nÃ©
Madax
Mangouste
manticora
maskim
massacreur
massacreur33
Maxwell
mellifico
MemoryCard
Meneos
MeneosX
MeRkO
mikh4il
Moen
mortalhaze
MoutMout
Mr.Pipboy
Myron
nahar
Nawak
Naya
Nemes
Nesquik
Nicomario
Nicotchtch
nihihi
Niklaos
nitrox
Nonok
Norochj
Nortifer
Ogib
Oor-tael
Ouaflechien
Ouk
PÃ©riclÃ¨s
Pandalex
Pantoufle
Pataplouf
Pedzouille
Peio
Pelomar
Peps
petitfilou
petit-filou
phil
PichetGoulu
picrou
pierrot
pierrot.la.lune
Pipboy
Pizzaboy
pLo
PloP
Polow
PortePoisse
Pounchinelo
PrinceGITS
prout
prout-prout
Ptitdop
pyerogourmand
PyjamaWallon
Radical
Rancune
Rancune.
rapax
raphyo
RavineLP
Rekka
reveur81
Rodrigo
Roland
RolandCulÃ©
RolandFlure
Rom1
Sannex
Saosul
satan_petit_cul
Saumon
SayestLow
sayhello
Scapin
Schlak
Scorbut
serval
Setzer
Shepard
Sheraf
Shinosha
ShinSH
Shub_Lasouris
Sidus
Sim|s
Skiant
slayertom
Smisse
SouthCross
spy-seth
squintik
stefostef
stefx
stephane.53RA
stephane53RA
Steroids
suba
superduvet
SuperMenteur
SuperUser
Sygil
Sylvine
Syntaxerror
t4nk
tAnk
Tatsu-Kan
test
Tetsu
Tetsuo
Theryon
Thomasorus
thorthur
TienTien
timonier
Tira
Tiri
Titisnake
Tiveau
tony
totalzeb
Toto0o0o0o
Tromzy
Uriak
Useless
v4dder
Vader_666
valfea
Vanloque
Vazkor
vert
Vivilzor
VKV
Vonslead
Voodoonice
vwr
WaT
Wawa
Wazatiste
will
Wobak
woland
Xheyther
Xin
Xoros
yaka
Yararien
Yavaana
Yshuya
z0Gz0G
z4z
Zeikachi
zerapax
znokiss
Zohar
zouper_maÃ§on
Zouuu
ztrod
```

----------


## Kamicaz

Si tout le monde viens sur le mumble d'uber ça va très très vite manquer de channels.

----------


## lokideath

J'ai oublié mon mot de passe et en non-enregistré il me demande le mot de passe de serveur, donc fail pour ma part.

----------


## Kamicaz

Merci pour les chans secours.  :^_^:

----------


## thewitchking

Bizarre je m'étais enregistré sur le serveur mumble de canard pc et je vois pas mon compte :x

----------


## Kamicaz

Normal car là c'est le mumble d'uber.fr la liste à ne pas confondre avec le mumble de canard PC.  :;):

----------


## Flubber

Si vous avez besoin d'un mumble ce soir et que celui d'Uber ça ne fonctionne pas, Algent (merci à lui) en à un à dispo ici : 
92.243.31.36

----------


## atavus

Ok, donc mumble ne fonctionne pas et seul celui d'uber ou d'algent (merci à lui) fonctionne.
Moi, je suis pas sur Uber donc c'est cuit pour mumble ce soir.

----------


## Sao

Merci Algent !

 ::lol::

----------


## MeRkO

Merki mec!

----------


## Say hello

> Moi, je suis pas sur Uber donc c'est cuit pour mumble ce soir.


Je vois pas en quoi c'est cuit, vu qu'il y a celui d'algent.

----------


## Kamicaz

Merci Algent, l'homme qui sait pas se servir d'un javelin..  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> N'essayez pas de vous connecter à mumble.canardpc.com, la machine est H.S.


Y a que moi que ça fait flipper ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon ben le bug du son qui déconne après X temps de connexion est reviendu alors que j'ai gardé les paramètres mumble et que l'option dans windows est toujours activée... Par contre débrancher/rebrancher règle le problème ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.

----------


## Say hello

> Y a que moi que ça fait flipper ?


Ouai.

Le mumble 1.1.8 utilisait les données utilisateur créé sous teamspeak, et là on transféré cette base de donnée teamspeak utilisé sous mumble 1.1.8 vers le mumble 1.2.
Alors pour éviter l'acte suicidaire ils repartent d'une installe complète de serveur parce que sinon ça fait beaucoup de "je transfert des base de données entre des versions de logiciels pas 100% compatible 2-3 fois".

----------


## Algent

Nan mais le gag c'est même pas la base de donnée, si j'ai bien comprit le serveur se trimbalait surtout un debian trop vieux pour pouvoir y coller du neuf  ::P: 




> Merci Algent, l'homme qui sait pas se servir d'un javelin..


Ça commence à dater cette info, t'est même presque méchant de te souvenir de ça mais pas du fait que c'était mon premier essai.

----------


## Wobak

Ok le serveur Mumble est de nouveau opérationnel, meme adresse qu'avant. 

Les comptes utilisés auparavant n'existent plus, afin de repartir sur des bases saines.

Je vous demanderai donc de vous réenregistrer sur le serveur (c'est très dur, il suffit de faire un clic droit sur son propre nick et de cliquer sur "S'enregistrer"  :;):  )

Edit : j'ai pu réimporter au moins les chans de l'ancien Mumble, c'est toujours ça de gagné.

----------


## Nortifer

Y a un truc louche la. Elle est ou l'autre moitié des features ?
Parce que la, le travail semble être entier ...

----------


## Roland Flure

Merci pour le boulot que t'as fait Wobak  :;):

----------


## Say hello

Bravo Wobak, maintenant tu peux dormir.  ::P: 

Edit:

Ah ça y est, j'ai trouvé un bug.
La partie identification du site marche pas trop.
J'ai fait "s'enregistrer" sur le site avec "Say_hello" en pseudo, mais comme je peux pas mettre de mdp ça me convient moyen, du coup je passe par le web pour faire un identifiant "Sayhello" avec mdp, ça foire à la validation avec une page où il me référence des tableaux de plusieurs fonctions et de variable + données mises (j'ai perdu la page parce que le "transfert de traceback" vers site web public a merdé), j'ai tenté de recréer, erreur, "pseudo déjà utilisé", je tente de faire un reset du mdp par adresse mail, erreur aussi:





Traceback cette fois:



> Environment:
> 
> Request Method: POST
> Request URL: http://mumble.canardpc.com/accounts/password/reset/
> Django Version: 1.1.1
> Python Version: 2.5.4
> Installed Applications:
> ['django.contrib.auth',
>  'django.contrib.admin',
> ...

----------


## Algent

J'ai eu pareil en m'enregistrant (tu pourra m'activer en manuel du coup stp ? enfin ça presse pas je part 3j la  ::P: ) c'est juste que le serveur mail est pas configuré du coup il arrive pas a envoyer le mail d'activation et puisque l'interface est en mode debug par defaut ben ça affiche plein de choses :>.

----------


## Kamicaz

Si quelqu'un trouve des skins compatibles 1.2, je lui serai reconnaissant pour longtemps parce que ceux de la 1.8 fonctionnent pas.

----------


## Wobak

Ouaip le message d'erreur indique juste une parite mail mal configurée, faut que je m'en occupe, mais là ce soir c'est chaud en timing pour moi.

Vos comptes sont créés normalement avec le mdp choisi quand vous faites ça non ?

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour le boulot.  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Ouaip le message d'erreur indique juste une parite mail mal configurée, faut que je m'en occupe, mais là ce soir c'est chaud en timing pour moi.
> 
> Vos comptes sont créés normalement avec le mdp choisi quand vous faites ça non ?


Say_hello marche, mais j'ai enregistré depuis mumble sans mdp.
Quand je créé un truc de co avec "SayHello" en id, ça me connecte avec "Say_hello" en pseudo et me demande pas de mdp.
Donc j'ai un doute.


Mais de toute façon ça presse pas, mumble marche bien, te prend pas la tête maintenant.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais merci à vous pour la migration réussie !

----------


## Vader_666

De toute façon, si j'ai bien compris, ce qui identifie maintenant c'est plus le mdp mais le certificat. En gros une fois enregistré, le pseudo est lié au certificat non ? Plus vraiment besoin de mdp.

----------


## Sheldor

Voilà des migrations qui paraissent réussies.


Mes félicitations messieurs les techno-praticiens.

----------


## KiwiX

OK, je me suis ré-enregistré, ça marche impeccable. Merci  ::lol::

----------


## johnclaude

Euh dites je découvre qu'il y a eu mise à jour (mais bon comme je m'en suis servi pas 10 fois dans ma vie de mumble je n'y capte pas grand chose) mais j'avais pas pu m'enregistrer avant, donc après ben je l'ai toujours pas fait, ça apporte quelque chose de particulier?
:noobinside:

----------


## eMKa

Certaines personnes ont des petits crépitements sous la 1.2 en fin de séquence ou début de séquence audio (quand les gens commencent ou viennent de finir de parler quoi) dont moi.

J'ai cherché dans les options afin de peaufiner les réglages voir si ça venait pas de là et impossible de les virer. Les gens ont-ils juste quasiment tous des micros tout pourris ?  ::P: 

Des gens ont-ils ce problème et ont trouvé une solution ? Car je n'avais aucun problème sous la 1.0.8 et je n'ai pas changé mes réglages. (je suis sous Xp au cas où).

----------


## Say hello

Le codec est bien meilleurs mais du coup plus sensible aux imperfections de reglages, essaye déjà en jouant avec la tirette de 'gigue-quelque chose' dans l'onglet de sortie.

----------


## Boitameuh

Je confirme ça fait comme un petit glitch sonore sur certaines personnes. Le truc c'est de leur signaler parce que c'est à elles de corriger ça. Après comment faire je sais pas trop, ça doit être lié au taux de compression.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites j'ai eu un problème sous mumble hier soir: supermenteur arrêtais pas de me parler de trucs à propos de formats et de matériel vidéo et je comprenais rien à ce qu'il racontait, est ce que ça vient de la migration qui entraine une incompatibilité avec une vielle version de supermenteur?

----------


## Sao

Non mais c'est Super Menteur, si tu commences à écouter tout ce qu'il raconte aussi ...

----------


## Boitameuh

En clair plus sa phrase est longue moins elle est intéressante.

----------


## Say hello

Après pour savoir si il faut l'écouter ça dépend si tu as entendu un jingle LCI avant qu'il parle.

Pour ce qui est de la version, le Supermenteur est sensé se mettre à jour tout seul.

----------


## Lionel33

Oui mais Supermenteur c'est comme Valve , chaque mise à jour amène son lot de nouveaux bugs  ::P:

----------


## Kamicaz

Je viens de désinstaller mumble et de le réinstaller et je peux plus me connecter au serveur il me demande un mot de passe. Que faire ? ::o:

----------


## lokideath

T'as pensé à importer le certificat ?

----------


## Kamicaz

Je le trouve où le certificat à importer ?

----------


## Sao

Moi j'en ai créé un nouveau, t'inquiètes Kamicaz ça fonctionne bien.

----------


## lokideath

> Je le trouve où le certificat à importer ?


Ben à l'endroit où tu l'as sauvegardé...  :tired:

----------


## Kamicaz

Ba comme un crétin je l'avais sauvegardé dans mon dossier mumble et donc il s'est effacé avec la désinstallation je suis pas dans la m...... là.

----------


## Largeman

J'ai un problème très con, mais suuuuuuuuper chiant: lorsque je parle pendant plus de 5-6 secondes sans désactiver/réactiver ma voix (que je sois en push to talk ou en voice activation le problème est le même) ma voix se coupe, mes interlocuteurs ne m'entendent plus et la bouche se grise comme si je ne parlais plus (alors que chez moi elle reste bien rouge) jusqu'à ce que je désactive/réactive en arrêtant d'appuyer sur la touche pour parler, ou en m'arrêtant d'émettre un son si je suis en voice activation.  ::|: 

J'essaye d'être le plus clair possible, bien que ce soit compliqué à expliquer.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'offrir une solution... S'il vous plaît.  ::'(:

----------


## Sao

> Largeman
> Bête


Hop, ça c'est fait.

Non sérieusement je ne sais pas plus que toi d'où ça pourrait venir.

Et Kami, crée un nouveau certificat, ça fonctionne sans problème, ne te prends pas la tête.

----------


## Banjo

Le serveur est up depuis quand?

----------


## Kamicaz

Ba non sao ça marche pas pour moi.  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

Largeman: vérifie le périph mit en entrée.
Des fois ça met un truc audio que t'utilise jamais.

Par exemple moi à chaque installation il choisit tout seul l'entrée micro de mon clavier, et là si j'appuie sur mon raccourci de push-to-talk je tue tout le monde instantanément.

----------


## Voodoonice

> [02:15:37] De Flubber : ALLEZ ON FERME, RENTREZ CHEZ VOUS !!!!


 :WTF:

----------


## Flubber

Ouai ils étaient parti en discussion poire et cahouètes sur le chan TF2. La faute à Ianou ça on le voit une fois par an, mais qu'est ce qu'il cause.

----------


## johnclaude

Bon blague à part j'ai une vraie question, depuis mon formatage j'avais pas réinstallé mumble et en fait je l'ai réinstallé (la 1.2) après la migration, donc j'arrive bien à m'en servir tout va bien MAIS à chaque démarrage de mumble il me casse les pieds avec une connerie de certificat à créer et je sais pas quoi lui répondre, donc j'annule tout le bordel. Alors oui ça marche mais je crois qu'on peut qualifier ça de "méthode porc"
Donc à quoi sert le certificat, je rate quoi en faisant comme je fais, et pourquoi la vie?

----------


## Super Menteur

Le certificat c'est ce qui remplace le password dans la nouvelle version de Mumble. En gros tu crées un certificat une fois avec ton pseudo et ton adresse mail. Tu le stocke dans un coin au cas où, il ne te sera plus demandé mais en cas de formatage/accident tu pourras le réimporter.

Concrètement, lorsque tu te connectes sur un serveur ensuite, t'as juste à cliquer droit et faire "Register". Le serveur enregistrera alors ton pseudo et n'allouera la connexion sous ce pseudo qu'au porteur du certificat qu'il a enregistré. De plus en cas de problème, le serveur peut t'envoyer directement un mail.

----------


## Kamicaz

Et quand on a effacé par erreur le dit certificat on peut plus récupérer son pseudo ?

----------


## Super Menteur

> Et quand on a effacé par erreur le dit certificat on peut plus récupérer son pseudo ?


Sur les serveurs sur lesquels on s'est enregistré auparavant, oui. Sauf peut être si l'admin sympa veut bien se prendre la tête à changer ça.

Ceci dit le certificat pèse quelques ko et est copiable/collable où vous voulez.

----------


## Kamicaz

Ba j'avais pas compris ce fameux système du certificat donc je l'avais foutus dans mon dossier mumble et au moment de désinstaller mumble il a dégagé avec.

Donc je dois envoyer des kit kat balls à Flubber ou faire un don paypal à Wobak c'est bien ça ?

----------


## lokideath

Ou tu changes de pseudo  ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

Et pour être enregistré il faut faire quoi?

----------


## Kamicaz

Clic droit sur ton pseudo, s'enregistrer.

----------


## Largeman

> Largeman: vérifie le périph mit en entrée.
> Des fois ça met un truc audio que t'utilise jamais.
> 
> Par exemple moi à chaque installation il choisit tout seul l'entrée micro de mon clavier, et là si j'appuie sur mon raccourci de push-to-talk je tue tout le monde instantanément.


Merci de m'aider... Mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.  ::sad:: 


Je crois que le problème est réglé, en désinstallant et réinstallant mumble.  ::'(:

----------


## Carpette

Alors, juste par ce que personne n'a encore gueulé, et qu'il faut bien un con pour s'y mettre: *CETTE METHODE DE CERTIFICAT C'EST DE LA CHIASSE EN BOITE !*

Voila, ça c'est fait.
Maintenant, je développe un poil. Au lieu d'un jouli mot de passe à la con qu'on retient comme un grand quand on a pas une cervelle de poisson rouge, la, je vais devoir me trimballer ce p$§#*n de fichier sur 4 machines différentes si je veux revoir mon cher Pseudo "Carpette" de partout.

Donc attendez vous à trouver du Carpette1, Carpette2, ... par ce que ça me surcasse les couilles d'aller faire une manip de ce genre pour un bête pseudo, surtout quand un simple mot de passe aurait trés bien fait l'affaire, d'autant plus quand on considère le niveau de sécurité dont on a besoin sur ce genre de soft (qui est relativement faible, il faut le reconnaitre).
Alors rajouter un système à base de certificat, qui fera dresser le zizi du monsieur qui l'a développé, mais qui sera à peu près aussi adapté qu'une tronçonneuse pour découper du poulet, c'est aussi pertinent qu'une tirade de Sheldor dans un topic à b0b0 !



:coup_de_gueule_du_soir:

----------


## Voodoonice

Soutient à Carpette, cette merde de certificats ma zappé je ne sais quoi, impossible de connecté avec mon mot de passe. Obligé de recréé un compte  ::(:

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est un fichier à créer puis à copier sur un autre pc, c'est pas la mort non plus les gars.

----------


## Vader_666

> Soutient à Carpette, cette merde de certificats ma zappé je ne sais quoi, impossible de connecté avec mon mot de passe. Obligé de recréé un compte





> Ba j'avais pas compris ce fameux système du certificat donc je l'avais foutus dans mon dossier mumble et au moment de désinstaller mumble il a dégagé avec.
> 
> Donc je dois envoyer des kit kat balls à Flubber ou faire un don paypal à Wobak c'est bien ça ?





> Sur les serveurs sur lesquels on s'est enregistré auparavant, oui. Sauf peut être si l'admin sympa veut bien se prendre la tête à changer ça.


Demandez à un admin mumble, c'est juste un utilisateur enregistré à enlever du serveur... Ca se fait rapidement (demandez à Largeman qui n'a pas sauvegardé son certificat lors de son formatage  ::rolleyes:: ). Enfin je pense pas qu'on le fera 50 fois pour chacun non plus hein  ::P: 




> C'est un fichier à créer puis à copier sur un autre pc, c'est pas la mort non plus les gars.


Euh.. Clairement. Vous faites un brouillon de mail sur n'importe lequel des webmail avec votre certificat en pièce jointe et voila. Je reconnais que le mot de passe c'était plus simple, mais c'est pas non plus insurmontable  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Je ne sais pas si ça vous intéresse mais vu que je m'en branle du boulot et qu'en plus, on glande pas mal, je vais créer une autre bannière CPC pour le mumble plutôt à la verticale. 

Car à l'horizontal, t'es obligés d'étirer la partie gauche pour voir la belle image et c'est moche  :Cigare:  Osef mais faut que je m'occupe. Si vous voulez une taille précise, dites moi sinon je vais faire ça en freestyle et on modifiera la taille plus tard.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ah ouais tiens pas con, pour la taille si tu peux viser pile après le "OMG" de l'actuelle ça serait parfait pour moi.

----------


## KiwiX

Okay, je vois ça et je vous balance les sources ici-même (si mon boss arrête de me tourner autour).

----------


## KiwiX

Un premier test.

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est chouette. Comment je remplace l'ancienne par celle là ?

----------


## Sao

C'est côté serveur que ça se passe non ?

----------


## KiwiX

Yep côté serveur donc faut voir avec les admins mais je ne vois pas trop comment ils modifient ça. Surement une balise image quelque part.

----------


## Wobak

I m'en occupe de suite !

----------


## Akodo

Depuis que j'ai formaté mon PC je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur le mumble de CPC.
En gros, j'ai ajouté le serveur CPC avec son adresse et tout, mais si je veux m'y connecter, le bouton connexion est grisé :

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Wobak

Parce qu'il ne l'a pas encore detecté.

Que donne un ping mumble.canardpc.com chez toi ?

----------


## Akodo

C'est à taper dans la console exécutable ?

Il m'écrit 4 lignes de réponses puis quitte la console.

----------


## Nielle

Je viens également de formater mon pc et je n'arrive plus à m'y connecter non plus.

Il me met mauvais mot de passe, et après il me met que je ne peux pas me connecter parce que le serveur hote à fermer la connexion. (Il me prend pour un bot quoi..)

soucis reglé en mettant un 2 après mon pseudo..  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

Problème de certificat dans les deux cas je suppose. Vous essayez de vous connecter avec votre pseudo usuel, le serveur attend le certificat, il l'est pas là, ca fait une couille.
J'ai juste ?

----------


## Akodo

> Problème de certificat dans les deux cas je suppose. Vous essayez de vous connecter avec votre pseudo usuel, le serveur attend le certificat, il l'est pas là, ca fait une couille.
> J'ai juste ?


Ben j'ai fait un certificat juste après l'installation et je l'ai enregistré dans le fichier où est installé mumble... Faut en faire quoi de cette merde ?

----------


## Say hello

Fait pas 'ping mumble.canardpc.com' dans l'invite executer mais dans la fenetre que tu obtiens en faisant 'cmd' dans l'invite d'execution.

----------


## lokideath

> Ben j'ai fait un certificat juste après l'installation et je l'ai enregistré dans le fichier où est installé mumble... Faut en faire quoi de cette merde ?


Faut le recharger dans mumble, c'est un peu ce qui te sert de mot de passe sur les serveurs.

----------


## Kamicaz

Et surtout pas l'effacer sinon ton pseudo tu peux lui dire bye bye si un admin n'intervient pas.

----------


## Vader_666

> Faut le recharger dans mumble, c'est un peu ce qui te sert de mot de passe sur les serveurs.


Si tu viens de le générer, pas besoin de le recharger... C'est a faire seulement sur une réinstallation de l'application hein  ::):

----------


## seboya

J'ai un problème de son avec cette nouvelle version de mumble, perso.
Un vieux son métallique vient ponctuer chaque début et fin de phrase ( un peu comme si c'était dark vador, himself, qui venait taper la discute).
Bref, c'est chatoyant, mais vite saoulant ! 

J'ai déjà retourné les paramètres pour voir, mais rien de bien significatif.
Vous auriez une idée, ou, êtes-vous aussi touché par ce phénomène Vadorien ?


















Sinon teamspeak 3 marche super bien !
 ::P: h34r:

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai un problème de son avec cette nouvelle version de mumble, perso.
> Un vieux son métallique vient ponctuer chaque début et fin de phrase ( un peu comme si c'était dark vador, himself, qui venait taper la discute).


Same here, j'avais pensé poser la question en me levant ce matin.

----------


## Akodo

> Parce qu'il ne l'a pas encore detecté.
> 
> Que donne un ping mumble.canardpc.com chez toi ?


"La requête ping n'a pas pu trouver l'hôte mumble.cpc.com"  :Emo:

----------


## Nielle

C'est stupide ce certificat :x tu l'enregistres sur ton pc et si tu formate tu ne peux plus le reprendre?

J'ai pourtant créé le même qu'avant.. m'enfin

----------


## Say hello

C'est .canardpc.com pas .cpc.com.
 :tired:

----------


## picrou

> C'est stupide ce certificat :x tu l'enregistres sur ton pc et si tu formate tu ne peux plus le reprendre?
> 
> J'ai pourtant créé le même qu'avant.. m'enfin


Le principe du certificat, c'est justement que chacun est unique d'après ce que j'ai compris. Il faut donc le sauvegarder sur une clé ou autre si tu formates. C'est pas Uber compliqué non plus, faut juste y penser.  :;):

----------


## Akodo

> C'est .canardpc.com pas .cpc.com.


Ah oui  ::ninja:: 
Bon ben ça marche.

C'est une erreur de certificat alors... Vraiment une idée à la con ce truc.

----------


## Colbaq

> Problème de son + troll





> Same here, j'avais pensé poser la question en me levant ce matin.


Dans paramètres (avancés):
Qualité et trames par paquet, pousser les taquets à droite.
En tout cas ça règle le son merdique (merci à Kevin, 12 ans, pour m'avoir aidé dans ma totale incompétence).

----------


## Vader_666

> C'est stupide ce certificat :x tu l'enregistres sur ton pc et si tu formate tu ne peux plus le reprendre?
> 
> J'ai pourtant créé le même qu'avant.. m'enfin


Ca permet de se passer de mot de passe et d'éviter la plupart des attaques par social engineering.

----------


## Akodo

Ca permet aussi de ne pas pouvoir lancer mumble, bravo  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Question d'habitude... Une fois que tu as enregistré qu'il faut mettre ton certificat à l'abri ça va mieux  ::): 
Je reconnais que c'est moins pratique et simple qu'un mot de passe hein  :;):

----------


## Akodo

Ben je veux bien mais je l'ai fait leur certificat pourri, j'en ai fait une sauvegarde aussi, mais je peux toujours pas me connecter au serveur CPC.
Sur un autre serveur au pif, il me sort un message "blabla certificat je sais pas quoi" mais j'arrive à me connecter.
Pour CPC, le bouton connexion reste grisé...

Edit : alléluia, ça marche.
Mais je saurais pas trop dire pourquoi  :tired: 
Bref, on s'en tape.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ben je veux bien mais je l'ai fait leur certificat pourri, j'en ai fait une sauvegarde aussi, mais je peux toujours pas me connecter au serveur CPC.
> Sur un autre serveur au pif, il me sort un message "blabla certificat je sais pas quoi" mais j'arrive à me connecter.
> Pour CPC, le bouton connexion reste grisé...
> 
> Edit : alléluia, ça marche.
> Mais je saurais pas trop dire pourquoi 
> Bref, on s'en tape.


L'autre jour ma freebox a planté 3 fois de suite en une heure, entre chaque plantage je devais la reboot (après qu'elle ai redémarré) pour pouvoir me connecter au mumble cpc (bouton grisé, pas possible de se connecter, pas affiché online d'après les autres, tout le reste marchait : fofo, mails, tf2...) mais le mumble d'uber lui marchait toujours... 

Donc je suppose que le certificat impose une session de connexion bien plus longue que le système avec mot de pass... Faudrait ptet voir si y'a pas une option côté serveur du genre durée de fermeture de session après absence de réponse du client... 

Mais si tu n'arrives pas non plus sur d'autres serveurs, faudrait voir si c'est pas un firewall/antivirus/protection système qui bloquerait pas le certificat ou un port.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Petite question: serait-il possible que le serveur nous remette dans le chan où l'on se trouvait juste avant un petit time-out (comme avant sur la version 1.8)?

C'est un peu chiant de se retrouver à la racine du mumble après une petite déco de 10 secondes (comme ça m'arrive de temps en temps) et de devoir alt-tab en pleine partie pour résoudre le soucis...

----------


## Say hello

Moi par défaut il me remet toujours dans le canal d'avant la déco.
Je vois pas d'où ça vient mais ça doit etre une option côté client.

----------


## lokideath

> Petite question: serait-il possible que le serveur nous remette dans le chan où l'on se trouvait juste avant un petit time-out (comme avant sur la version 1.8)?
> 
> C'est un peu chiant de se retrouver à la racine du mumble après une petite déco de 10 secondes (comme ça m'arrive de temps en temps) et de devoir alt-tab en pleine partie pour résoudre le soucis...


Tu t'es bien enregistré sur le serveur ?

----------


## Carpette

> Vous faites un brouillon de mail sur n'importe lequel des webmail avec votre certificat en pièce jointe et voila. Je reconnais que le mot de passe c'était plus simple, mais c'est pas non plus insurmontable


C'est pas par ce que c'est over compliqué que je gueule, c'est par ce qu'on passe d'un système ne nécessitant rien, que dalle, aucune manip, juste un cerveau, et à priori c'est une chose assez répandue, à un système nécessitant de faire de la manip de fichier débile et inutile vu le niveau de protection requis pour ce genre de soft.

Alors je sais bien que le admin n'y sont pour rien, mais je gueule pas sur eux, mais sur ce boulet de dev qui a rajouté ça !

----------


## Flubber

Go PVE les chialeuses.

----------


## KiwiX

> Dans paramètres (avancés):
> Qualité et trames par paquet, pousser les taquets à droite.
> En tout cas ça règle le son merdique (merci à Kevin, 12 ans, pour m'avoir aidé dans ma totale incompétence).


Cool, j'avais coller juste la qualité à fond, j'ai fais de même pour les trames par paquet, c'est beaucoup mieux  ::):  Merci !

----------


## Say hello

J'ai un doute sur les dires de Carpette.
Je ne suis pas certain que les cerveaux soient si répandus que ça.  :tired: 

Sinon le certif, hop dans un brouillon sur mon webmail et sur ma clé usb des 'trukzimportants'.

----------


## flochy

> Go *TS3* les chialeuses.


*fixed*




> C'est pas par ce que c'est over compliqué que je gueule, c'est par ce qu'on passe d'un système ne nécessitant rien, que dalle, aucune manip, juste un cerveau, et à priori c'est une chose assez répandue, à un système nécessitant de faire de la manip de fichier débile et inutile vu le niveau de protection requis pour ce genre de soft.
> 
> Alors je sais bien que le admin n'y sont pour rien, mais je gueule pas sur eux, mais sur ce boulet de dev qui a rajouté ça !


Tu noteras tout de même que le nouveau système nécessite toujours un cerveau...  :^_^:  (Et un disque dur de backup aussi...)  ::|:

----------


## MoB

Coucou la dedans.

Bon et bien si un admin passe par la je veux bien un coup de main (pas dans la gueule si possible).

J'ai lancé le truc et j'ai été me registrer sur le site web comme avant. Forcement ca a fait des erreurs dans tout les sens.
Je me suis donc registrer sur le mumble directement. Ca passe. Je me fais un certificat. Ça passe aussi. C'est chouette je suis registrer.

Mais ca c'était hier. Aujourd'hui je veux viendre et la, il me dit : mot de passe ?

Bref je peux plus rentrer avec MasterOfBoulet
Une aide possible ? (j'ai essayé de recup le mot de passe avec le mail sur le site mumble de canard, mais ca me lance une vilaine erreur pas belle)

Et sinon bon réveillon à tous  ::):

----------


## Kamicaz

Si un gentil admin pouvait nous rajouter un channel Shattered Horizon sur mumble il serait bien aimable.

----------


## Vader_666

> Si un gentil admin pouvait nous rajouter un channel Shattered Horizon sur mumble il serait bien aimable.


Fait

----------


## Thomasorus

Edit : oups rien.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai un gros souci en essayant de m'enregistrer sur http://mumble.canardpc.com/accounts/register/

Je me choppe un truc genre :



> error at /accounts/register/
> 
> (111, 'Connection refused')
> 
> Request Method: 	POST
> Request URL: 	http://mumble.canardpc.com/accounts/register/
> Exception Type: 	error
> Exception Value: 	
> 
> ...


Évidemment, je ne reçois aucun email, mais par contre, le username est ensuite considéré comme pris, mais pas activé j'imagine. Y a donc un Zepolak (y a 2 jours) et un Polak (à l'instant) sur le serveur qui servent à rien. Si un admin peut activer le premier, c'est cool, et sinon, si je peux savoir quoi faiire pour ne pas avoir l'erreur...

À ce propos, je garde la page avec la description complète ouverte si vous voulez des détails, mais je pense que je peux le reproduire à l'infini  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

Ça c'est arriver après la guerre.  ::): 

Quand tu as créé ton certificat t'as rentré une adresse mail, qui se lie au certif.

Tu te connecte sur le mumble avec un pseudo, tu clic droit sur ton nom pour faire "s'enregistrer" et le pseudo est alors lié à ton certif sur ce serveur.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Faudrait mettre l'info en first post.
Je dis ça, je dis rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Carnard Pc#1"

Salut tout les Canards, cool le mumble jy ferais un tour  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

Plop c'est possible d'avoir un chan Global Agenda dans la partie MMO ?

Merci =)

----------


## HristHelheim

Il est pas sorti ...

edit : non j'ai rien dit, j'avais pas vu que yavait la beta

----------


## Vader_666

> Plop c'est possible d'avoir un chan Global Agenda dans la partie MMO ?
> 
> Merci =)


fait.

----------


## M0zArT

Hello,

Bon j'ai installé la 1.2.1, j'ai refait un certificat en me connectant à Über blabla et compagnie.
Sauf que maintenant quand je me connecte et que je me log avec mon compte M0zArT/MonMotDePasse il me dit que le mot de passe est incorrect. Je suis donc allé sur http://mumble.canardpc.com pour me logger, et la idem, mot de passe incorrect (alors que je sais très bien que c'est le bon). Bien sur si j'essaye de recréer un compte sur le site il me dit que le pseudo est déjà pris et si j'essaye de reset mon password il me sort une jolie erreur de la BDD :

----------


## Say hello

Fail, faut importer l'ancien certificat, en plus le mumble 1.2.0 aurait dl tout seul comme un grand les nouvelles dll.

----------


## Kamicaz

T'es bon pour un nouveaux pseudo sous mumble Mozart ou qu'un admin s'occupe de toi.

----------


## Boitameuh

Je te propose un compte Boitameuh avec police perso, un peu ancien mais en très bon état contre 2 refined metals.

----------


## Carpette

Je te propose de rejoindre le groupe "Ce putain de certificat mumble mérite la pendaison par les pieds", fondé il y a peu par des jeunes gens dynamiques et pleins d'avenir !

----------


## lokideath

Je te propose de lire le texte d'explication sur le certificat avant de cliquer partout sur suivant  :tired:

----------


## rayvax

Bon je n'ai rien compris de l'utilité d'un certificat et de s'inscrire au groupe CPC, mais pourrai t on avoir un groups Dawn Of War (premier du nom) qui est encore pas mal joué.

Merkii

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bon je n'ai rien compris de l'utilité d'un certificat et de s'inscrire au groupe CPC, mais pourrai t on avoir un groups Dawn Of War (premier du nom) qui est encore pas mal joué.
> 
> Merkii


Boarf je pense que si tu te poses dans les chans DoW 2 personne va se formaliser...

----------


## Elbreth

> Boarf je pense que si tu te poses dans les chans DoW 2 personne va se formaliser...


Pas faux et à la limite vu que pas mal de joueurs de dow II on le I tu pourra débaucher deux-trois personne avec qui jouer sur ces chans...

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Yoho !

J'ai tenté de m'inscrire sur le serveur, mais j'ai eu un message d'erreur (genre plus d'une page, avec du code et des trucs que seul un webmaster peut digérer sans vomir). Depuis, mon pseudo est "déjà utilisé" et pas moyen de me connecter ni de récupérer mon mot de passe. Donc "Fufuneraire" est un utilisateur fantôme, youpi \o/
A moins qu'un autre canard ait le même esprit tordu...

----------


## grincheux

Note pour ceux qui comme moi ont eu un problème avec la nouvelle version de mumble avec certains utilisateurs (voix qui ne s'entendent que dans une oreille) :

Allez dans les options avancées, onglet plugins et décochez "lier au jeu et transmettre la position".

----------


## Triz'

1.2 installée.

J'ai un "La configuration de l'installation est incorecte" au démarage de Mumble.

Et une error quand je veux me recréer un compte...

Cay moche, j'ai un match de BloodBowl demain soir...  ::(:

----------


## Manath

Hello, 

C'est moche aussi j'arrive pas à créer de compte... (Et un highlander amical qui commence bientôt T_T) 

Que ce soit Supermanath ou Manath, nada le site veut rien savoir  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Le site c'est normal. Connectez-vous sur le mumble directement, avec un certificat et c'est bon.

----------


## Triz'

Certificat que l'on trouve où ? J'ai désinstallé l'ancienne version, c'est grâve ?

----------


## Vader_666

Non, en fait il te propose d'en créer un quand tu lances pour la première fois mumble 1.2. Tu peux en générer un ensuite aussi.

----------


## Triz'

Mumble ne se lance même pas, je vous fais une capture ce soir...

----------


## grincheux

Nouvelle version :
http://mumble.sourceforge.net/1.2.1
Avec une intégration dans windows 7 assez sympa, si quelqu'un peut tester pour voir si c'est compatible avec la version serveur 1.2.0 ce serait sympa  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est compatible  :;):

----------


## Marty

> Nouvelle version :
> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/1.2.1
> Avec une intégration dans windows 7 assez sympa, si quelqu'un peut tester pour voir si c'est compatible avec la version serveur 1.2.0 ce serait sympa


J'ai pas vu de réel différence d'intégration perso. Ou alors tu parles de la bouche dans la zone de notification.

----------


## Kamicaz

Et pour ceux qui se poserai la question, la 1.2.1 est aussi compatible avec (le seul) les skins de la 1.2.0

----------


## lokideath

Avant les images utilisées étaient en formant png, maintenant c'est du svg. C'est pour ca que les skins 1.18 ne s'affichent pas.

Ca m'étonnerai qu'il change à nouveau le format maintenant.

----------


## Kamicaz

Ba les moddeurs s'adapteront je pense, perso j'en ai trouvé qu'un de compatible et il rend l'interface bien plus pratique que le skin de base surtout pour mieux repérer les gens dans les différents channels.

----------


## grincheux

Merci roland.

Kamikaz, tu l'as récupéré où ton skin pour la 1.2 ? Ils sont pas sur sourceforge apparemment.


Sinon il y a une option sympa qui permet d'afficher le nombre de joueurs dans un chan, sauf qu'après ça fait bugger l'arborescence (la case avec le + pour dérouler un chan et voir ceux qui sont dedans n'apparait pas toujours), c'est corrigé dans cette version ?

----------


## lokideath

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Skins#..._Skin_Websites

----------


## Loopkiller01

Et est-ce que c'est normal que lorsque je veux ajouter le serveur CPC dans la nouvelle version 1.2, il me demande un login mais à aucun endroit un mot de passe ?

J'ai dû raté un truc là. J'ai bien créé le certificat et tout pourtant...

----------


## Ashlook

Bah justement, tu te connecte grâce au certificat, ensuite tu fait clic droit sur ton pseudo => s'enregistrer, et ton certificat sera lié au serveur, pas besoin de mot de passe.

----------


## Sao

Ouaip, faut juste faire un clic droit sur ton pseudo et "S'enregistrer" une fois sur le serveur.

Comme le dit Ashlook.

----------


## Loopkiller01

La vache c'est bien foutu ! C'est moins chiant qu'un mot de passe à retenir.

----------


## CanardNoir

A quoi ça sert exactement de s'enregistrer.

C'est bien compliqué il faut créer un compte pour se loger puis s'enregistrer ensuite alors qu'on peut aller sur le TS sans. Y a un réel intérêt?

----------


## Ashlook

Je vois pas où c'est compliqué de faire clic droit => s'enregistrer :s. Et puis t'es pas obligé de le faire.

----------


## picrou

> A quoi ça sert exactement de s'enregistrer.


A ce que personne n'usurpe ton nom. Donc ça n'a aucun intérêt.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Je pense que CanardNoir parle de l'enregistrement sur la page mumble Canard PC en plus de faire "s'enregistrer" dans Mumble. Avant y'avait que un pseudo et un mot de passe à mémoriser...

----------


## Ashlook

L'enregistrement sur la page web ne sert à rien  ::o: .

----------


## n0ra

Salut les Canards,

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de rajouter un chan à Global Agenda nommé AvA si c'est possible s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance  :;): .

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Bah faut modifier le post initial, alors. Moi discipliné.

----------


## Roland Flure

Sous-canal "Rendez-vous" ajouté au canal "Global Agenda".

----------


## Flubber

Si vous aviez des droits spécifique à un channel sur mumble, merci de poster ici pour qu'ils soient rétablis.

----------


## Mad-T

Bon, juste histoire de 'foutre un peu la merde' (chacun son tour),

LE RETOUR DE LA VENGEANCE DES PRO TS :

Hier j'ai pu tester TS3 avec quelques amis => C'est LE BIEN ! Ergonomique, chat intégré, qualité du son au top [son 3D], droits configurables simplement, etc...

Alors à quand un TS 3 cpc officiel et au revoir ce mumble que personnellement je ne trouve pas terrible  ::ninja:: 

++

----------


## Flubber

Étant donné que tout le monde a migré sous mumble 1.2, il n'est même pas envisageable de changer quoi que ce soit, surtout quand il n'y à aucun avantages et que toutes les fonctions que tu cites existe sous mumble, je ne me lance même pas dans un débat sur le son. Donc on verra quand TS 5 sera dispo.

----------


## Boitameuh

Je veux les droits sur le channel TF2>Idle...


Comment ça il existe pas encore ?

----------


## Mad-T

> Étant donné que tout le monde a migré sous mumble 1.2, il n'est même pas envisageable de changer quoi que ce soit, surtout quand il n'y à aucun avantages et que toutes les fonctions que tu cites existe sous mumble, je ne me lance même pas dans un débat sur le son. Donc on verra quand TS 5 sera dispo.


Bon, je ne veux pas troller ou faire trop chier, donc je ne vais pas trop insister... (En tant que consommateur occasionnel, n'ayant pas besoin d'en branler une pour profiter des installations mises en place, j'ai toujours considéré que Merci est un peu tout ce que j'ai le *droit* de dire.)

Après, j'ai du mal à contenir ma grande gueule, et je ne peux piffrer l'ergonomie et l'interface de mumble (chacun son truc)... La décision de passer (en force  ::ninja:: ) de TS à mumble m'a donc un rien fait chier...[perso je n'y ai rien gagné, au contraire ! Ah si le temps de latence pour être honnête...]

Après les efforts consentis (par vous) pour avoir le mumble actuel je comprends bien que changer pour changer sans gros gros plus (bon TS3 > Mumble de très loin à mon avis) ne se fera pas. C'était donc juste un message à portée 'humoristique' et surtout PRO TS !  ::):  

Allez ++ et merci pour le temps / travail accompli à tous les acteurs concernés !

----------


## Flubber

J'ai été tres sec parce que je ne veux pas un nouveau débat stérile TS/Mumble (qui a parlé d'une communauté sautant sur le premier troll pour un total de 42 pages). Pour le moment c'est comme ça, si les futur TS ont vraiment des avantages on verra, mais là ça sera mumble et pour un bon moment.

----------


## Ashlook

J'avais les droit sur Aion et Flatout 2.

----------


## Ezechiel

eMKa avait des droits sur je sais plus quoi (Demigod je dirais) et il chouine à chaque fois que je rentre dans son chan pour qu'on lui restaure.

----------


## Kamicaz

Je confirme eMKa veut récupérer ses droits sur le chan Demigod sinon il nous fou de la musique italienne à fond. :Gerbe:

----------


## Roland Flure

Donc en gros, soit il récupère ses droits soit il se fait ban.
Let me think...

----------


## Nortifer

Dites, j'ai un mec qui as un probleme mystique : Il ne peux pas lancer TF2 et mumble en meme temps.

Il a essayer avec ou sans l'overlay, en mode fenetré, en 1.2.1 ou 1.2.0.

une idée ?

EDIT : une désinstallation propre et une réinstallation aurais résolu le probleme

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plop

J'ai du réinstaller le pc suite à plantage XXL de windows qui me dit que mon disque dur n'existe pas alors qu'il se lance depuis le dit disque dur blablablabla.

Donc je n'ai pas pu récupérer le certificat... sauf que je l'avais sauvegardé par mail, je l'ai donc importé.
Mais il ne veut pas me connecter au mumble cpc pour autant...
Du coup je retente avec un autre pseudo, il ne me demande même pas de ré-enregistrer un certificat et refuse la connexion.

GG bout de bois...

edit : et maintenant que j'ai râlé ça marche... bien joué ça m'a occupé.

----------


## Wobak

> Bon, je ne veux pas troller ou faire trop chier, donc je ne vais pas trop insister... (En tant que consommateur occasionnel, n'ayant pas besoin d'en branler une pour profiter des installations mises en place, j'ai toujours considéré que Merci est un peu tout ce que j'ai le *droit* de dire.)
> 
> Après, j'ai du mal à contenir ma grande gueule, et je ne peux piffrer l'ergonomie et l'interface de mumble (chacun son truc)... La décision de passer (en force ) de TS à mumble m'a donc un rien fait chier...[perso je n'y ai rien gagné, au contraire ! Ah si le temps de latence pour être honnête...]
> 
> Après les efforts consentis (par vous) pour avoir le mumble actuel je comprends bien que changer pour changer sans gros gros plus (bon TS3 > Mumble de très loin à mon avis) ne se fera pas. C'était donc juste un message à portée 'humoristique' et surtout PRO TS !  
> 
> Allez ++ et merci pour le temps / travail accompli à tous les acteurs concernés !


Y'a eu comme on appelle ça ici un "vote". Donc le passage en "force", faut arrêter la fumette.  ::|: 

Et ensuite, trouve un comparatif qui prouve (pas qui donne l'impression hein) que TS3 consomme moins, est plus réactif, et offre BEAUCOUP plus de facilité de fonctionnement, et on reverra notre jugement.  :;): 

Mais arriver et poser ses corones sur la table en disant TS3 SAY MIEUX OLOL §§, ça marchera jamais, sauf pour draguer des filles faciles (Frite cache toi)  :Cigare: .

----------


## Nesar

> Y'a eu comme on appelle ça ici un "vote". Donc le passage en "force", faut arrêter la fumette. 
> 
> Et ensuite, trouve un comparatif qui prouve (pas qui donne l'impression hein) que TS3 consomme moins, est plus réactif, et offre BEAUCOUP plus de facilité de fonctionnement, et on reverra notre jugement.
> 
> Mais arriver et poser ses corones sur la table en disant TS3 SAY MIEUX OLOL §§, ça marchera jamais.


Etant moins aussi un utilisateur et ne pouvant donc dire que merci (pour reprendre l'expression de MadT). Le passage de TS vers mumble n'a pas changé grand chose pour moi. J'ai du mettre un soft de plus et garder ts car d'autres personnes avec qui je joue l'utilisent. J'ai remarqué une meilleur latence dans la communication mais je n'ai jamais trouvé cela gênant avec TS que ce soit dans un fps ou un jeu moins porté sur l'action. Peut être une question d'habitude. Les deux soft d'un point de vue fonctionnel sont très similaire pour mon utilisation.

Toutefois je confirme que, lancer un vote pour changer de logiciel de chat vocal, car la plus grande communauté de canardpc utilise ce chat vocal pour des raisons techniques (plus faible latence) est un passage en force. Car on connaissait le résultat du vote avant sa fin.

Après je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que l'interface de TS3 offre plus de fonctionnalité que l'actuel de mumble. Il faudrait être de mauvaise fois pour prétendre le contraire.

Par contre je n'ai fait aucun comparatif sur les performances de TS3 par rapport à mumble. Si j'ai le temps je le ferais peut être. Après y a t-il encore des machines sur lesquelles on ne peut pas faire tourner un jeu et un chat vocal en simultanée? Ensuite quels sont les critères qui prédominent dans le choix d'un chat vocal? Latence, consommation processeur serveur,consommation processeur client, interface, fonctionnalités, l'idéologie de programmation (licence GNU, etc...)? Après qui a essayé TS3 pour faire une comparaison?

De toute façon le débat reste ouvert car il est certain que l'on ne restera pas à vie sur mumble. Et il convient de regarder ce qui se passe ailleurs, même si le changement n'est pas à l'ordre du jour.

Et encore merci de fournir un logiciel de chat vocal à la communauté canardpc.

----------


## Flubber

Bon on arrête ici, parce que j'ai surtout l'impresion que vous oubliez tous le coté pratique.

On est reparti de 0 avec Mumble 1.2.x (Les larmes de sang versées par Wobak marque encore sont appartement fraichement libéré à Paris), tous les jours encore on a des utilisateurs qui demandent aux habitués/modos comment utiliser Mumble (enregistrement, réglages micro, chuchotter à Largeman, ect...), en ce moment le soir on tourne sur 200 personnes connectés au Mumble. Il est donc hors de questions de forcer tout le monde à re-"switcher" sur un autre système à court ou moyen terme.

----------


## Nesar

Mais c'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit. Bien au contraire. Je dis juste que c'est bien de voir ce qui se fait ailleurs; et qu'il convient de bien définir les besoins de la communauté dans l'objectif d'un futur changement qui interviendra un jour ou l'autre. Je ne dit pas tout de suite, mais il faut rester conscient qu'un jour la question se reposera.

Par contre juste pour l'argumentaire des 200 personnes, c'était ausi le cas sur TS et cela n'a pas empêcher le changement. C'est pas un argument valable. Par contre le fait de dire que nous venons de changer et que mumble correspond actuellement aux besoins d'une part de la communauté cpc. Et qu'en plus il y a encore des tas de problèmes avec les utilisateurs, et que les personnes bénévoles qui se chargent de la maintenance ont besoin de temps, et ont donc autres choses à foutre que de regarder pour un autre logiciel de chat vocal. Ceci est un argument tout à fait valable.

----------


## Flubber

> Par contre juste pour l'argumentaire des 200 personnes, c'était ausi le cas sur TS et cela n'a pas empêcher le changement. C'est pas un argument valable.


Pas vraiment car on avait installé un mumble sur le serveur Uber (qui scindait la communauté) et il avait autant de succès que le TS à l'époque une fois l'adresse connue et la meilleure qualité (audio, droits et sécurité et surtout latence par rapport à TS à l'époque) ::(: .

----------


## Wobak

On peut envisager un TS3 sur CPC à moyen terme pour que chacun fasse son choix avant de rechanger, mais pas à court terme, c'est clair.

----------


## Nesar

C'est très gentil de ta part wobak. C'est une très bonne idée. Si tu as besoin d'aide, quand tu voudras le faire, n'hésite pas à venir me demander. De toute façon je ferais surement une comparaison des performances entre les deux pour pouvoir donner un aperçu. Si jamais il ne correspond pas aux attentes techniques cela ne sert à rien de faire un test, par contre il est clair qu'il a une interface et des fonctionnalités très intéressantes.

----------


## Triz'

> Mumble ne se lance même pas, je vous fais une capture ce soir...




 :tired:

----------


## Wobak

T'as essayé de supprimer tout ce qui a attrait à Mumble sur ton système ? 

J'entends Program Files, mais aussi base de registre ou dossier dans mes docs si jamais t'as choisi la conf par user ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Putain merde ! Je viens d'apprendre que quand quelqu'un remporte un vote de façon écrasante c'est plus un vote, mais ça s'appelle un "passage en force" en fait  ::o: 
En fait pour que ça soit plus démocratique, il aurait fallu truquer les résultats pour que ça soit plus serré  ::lol::

----------


## Wobak

Haha  :;): 

Il voulait juste dire que comme la majorité des joueurs était déjà sous Mumble, y'a pas vraiment eu de "vote" mais plutôt une "officialisation".

Il a pas vraiment tort, mais d'un autre côté, pour que la majorité des joueurs soient sous Mumble c'est qu'il y avait une raison  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Non, les joueurs ont des goûts de chiotte.

----------


## Mad-T

> Non, les joueurs ont des goûts de chiotte.


Ah bah enfin un qui l'admet  ::P: 



































Bon, je demande un vote pour savoir si wobak a raison ?  ::ninja:: 
Si un admin pouvait obtenir un résultat serré avec comme vainqueur la réponse JAMBON BEURRE FROMAGE PUTAIN ce serait TOP !  :;): 

Allez, je tue le suspense, le smiley ninja et mes propos dans mon post original n'étant pas assez explicite, je confirme, Wobak a raison !

Ps : le 'vote' peut aussi être un passage en force. Être minoritaire dans une démocratie bipartite implique que le perdant fait toutes les concessions.... M'enfin, on va pas non plus faire de la philo ou un débat sur la négociation ? 
Surtout quand, comme dit à deux reprises, on n'a pas besoin d'en branler une pour faire mieux / autre, ou pour utiliser ce qui est mis à disposition, ce qui a été et sera encore mon cas !

----------


## Kamicaz

Non mais vous inquiétez pas Mad-T c'est un peu le vieux papy qui veut pas lâcher son terrain de boule favoris le dimanche donc bon s'il a une chance de récupérer son terrain il fait son vieux aigris.  ::P:

----------


## Nesar

C'est normal qu'il y ait un tas de mondes sur mumble quand c'est le chat vocal utilisé par une majorité de la communauté. Il a été choisit pour jouer à tf2. Or c'est de loin le jeu le plus joué par la communauté cpc. En plus comme les gens ne jouent pas forcément qu'à tf2, ils préfèrent utiliser un seul logiciel. Donc résultat que l'on connait.

Après le passage en force est le fait de lancer le vote alors que l'on connait le résultat par avance. Pour au final y légitimer un changement de chat vocal. C'est la manière qui ne me plait pas. Cela fait hypocrite. On est pas en démocratie sur le forum de cpc. Arrêter de vous bercer d'illusion. Donc ceux responsable décident de passer sous mumble et bien qu'ils le fassent. Mais faut pas le cacher derrière un pseudo vote. Vive la dictature.

Après je le répète, on est sur mumble pour l'instant, mais rien n'empêche de regarder les autres logiciels de chat vocal.

----------


## KiwiX

> Après je le répète, on est sur mumble pour l'instant, mais rien n'empêche de regarder les autres logiciels de chat vocal.


Non.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Donc ceux responsable décident de passer sous mumble et bien qu'ils le fassent. Mais faut pas le cacher derrière un pseudo vote. Vive la dictature.


Le vote c'était pour montrer qu'une majorité de joueurs se servant du chat vocal voulaient passer sur Mumble. Ça a été le cas, qu'est-ce-qu'il te faut de plus ?
J'ajouterai que tu ne connais pas l'historique (en dehors du vote) du passage de TS à Mumble, donc merci d'arrêter les jugements bas du front comme "vive la dictature". Tu te ridiculises avec ce genre de propos.




> Après je le répète, on est sur mumble pour l'instant, mais rien n'empêche de regarder les autres logiciels de chat vocal.


C'est bien, ça t'occupe.

----------


## Nesar

> C'est bien, ça t'occupe.


Au moins, je ne suis pas le seul.




> J'ajouterai que tu ne connais pas l'historique (en dehors du vote) du passage de TS à Mumble, donc merci d'arrêter les jugements bas du front comme "vive la dictature". Tu te ridiculises avec ce genre de propos.


C'était de l'humour, je n'ai pas mis les smileys appropriés je me suis dit que cela serait compris comme tel.

Et sinon c'est quoi l'histoire alors. Vu que je ne la connais pas.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ca me parait pas nécessaire de surrenchérir sur un débat qui n'est pas vraiment relancer par Nesar, qui, de plus, exprime son point de vu avec courtoisie, décontraction, et humour. 

Quand à l'histoire du vote, il n'a pas totalement tord en affirmant qu'il est biaisé et qu'on est pas en démocratie, après si ses taunts sur la dictature vous hérissent, faut pas se formaliser. Là encore c'est de l'humour et ça me parait pas bien compliqué de le prendre comme tel. Non le forum et les serveurs ne sont pas une démocratie. C'est comme ça. Mais il y a evidemment une dimension participative, et le forum permet aux gens de s'exprimer librement, dans les limites imparties, et c'est ce qu'il y a de plus démocratique quand tous ne sont pas maitres des décisions qui sont prises. 

Et vu que je suis pas soumis au vote du peuple, je peux affirmer unilatéralement que je me réserve le droit de sanctionner l'agressivité, qui, personnellement, me gène beaucoup plus qu'une opinion discordante sur un sujet rebattu.

----------


## Carpette

Sinon, pour revenir sur les droits des chans, je veux bien les droits sur le chan de l'équipe 7 (dont je suis le capitaine), histoire de pouvoir kicker Ashlook quand il ramène sa gueule  ::lol:: 


P.S: certificat caca

----------


## CaMarchePas

Sinon, pour régler le problème mumble/ts, on pourrait passer à Ventrillo, vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## KiwiX

Ou arrêter d'en parler, c'est bien aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Boitameuh

On peut en parler sur mumble au pire.  ::lol::

----------


## Say hello

Je suis le seul à avoir mumble qui patauge dans la semoule?

J'ai plus l'indication du nombre d'utilisateur en cours avant connexion.
Je mets des plombes à me connecter par rapport à d'habitude.
J'ai plus de reception du son, à part des fragment de phrases hachés par moment, sinon rien.
Je me connecte 5s après j'ai même pas la liste des utilisateur de mon canal.

2 tracert bien espacés qui semblent pas mirobolant:





Remarque, avec Uber c'est encore pire:


Et comme même l'affichage de canardpc rame chez moi, un tracert Gandi.net:



Ils sont sous l'océan les serveurs?  :tired: 

J'ai reboot ma box mais bon je m'attends à aucun miracle vu que j'ai atteins mon record de débit en 3 ans tout à l'heure en téléchargeant le mod mechwarrior..

(10s de chargement par jpeg de mon post quand je fais F5  ::O: )

----------


## Roland Flure

Problème chez tous les abonnés Orange aujourd'hui apparemment. Ils tournaient tous à 150 de ping sur Über.
T'es chez Orange ?

----------


## Moen

Couille chez Orange et NeoTel, du coup on a du mal à entrer chez Gandi.

http://iwi.lebardegandi.net/post/201...france-telecom

Ne pas se fier à la 'résolution' apporté par FT vu qu'on a toujours un ping de moldave sur 90% des serveurs....

----------


## Sao

Je sais pas si c'est dû à ça mais à mon taf' j'ai des appels "biiiiip"* non-stop depuis 17h. Donc Orange doit faire du boudin, c'est pénible. Et non Say t'es pas le seul, Ezechiel ne nous entendait pas tout-à-l'heure sur Mumble alors que nous l'entendions parfaitement, le pauvre.

*En gros tu réponds et t'entends que des "biiiip".

----------


## Say hello

Tin y'a pas un mail pour insulter orange?
Parce que ça commence à gonfler, j'ai des problème qu'avec tout ce qui est chez gandi, mais apparemment ça vient donc du noeud orange.  ::sad:: 

Bon j'ai reboot un coup mumble remarche pour le moment, par contre le site CPC c'est l'horreur, même mon téléphone l'affiche plus vite et j'ai des meilleurs souvenir de mon 56k  :WTF: 


Lolwtf:




> La qualité du réseau et des services Internet Orange est actuellement satisfaisante. Vous pouvez pleinement profiter d'Internet avec Orange.


Satisfaisante...  ::rolleyes:: 


EDIT: 

200+ de ping sur Uber.  ::O:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Perso je suis pas chez Orange mais mumble me dit que mon pseudo n'est pas bon, même si c'est un nouveau, même sans utilisé les psw et certificats, même en rebootant la box... Vais rebooter la box ET le pc sous peu, on verra bien -.-*

----------


## killghis

Bon, pour ceux qui sont chez orange et qui n'entendent rien sous Mumble ::o: 
Je ne doit pas être le seul je pense  ::P: 
Allé dans les paramètres avancés et dans l'onglet réseau, sélectionné forcé le mode TCP  :;): 




Voilou chez moi ca marche niquel  ::wub::

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouaip chez moi ça marche aussi. Le son est moins bon, y a des petits larcen et des trous à droite à gauche mais ça va, ça marche.

Sinon j'ai toujours de 140 à 160 de ping sur tous les serveurs hébergés chez Gandi. Je sais pas si c'est Orange qu'il faut féliciter ou Gandi qui fait pas le nécessaire pour que le problème soit résolu avec le plus gros FAI français.

----------


## Sao

Non mais toi reste comme ça avec ton micro affreux, c'est vraiment trop drôle quand tu parles en mode R2D2.

----------


## killghis

> Ouaip chez moi ça marche aussi. Le son est moins bon, y a des petits larcen et des trous à droite à gauche mais ça va, ça marche.


Pareil mais c'est toujours mieux que rien  :B): 
Je suis dépendant de mumble ::o:  ::o: 
Vous connaissez pas un patch ::huh::   ::P: 

J'espère que ca vas être résolu rapidement   ::|:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Non mais toi reste comme ça avec ton micro affreux, c'est vraiment trop drôle quand tu parles en mode R2D2.


Non mais ça je te rassure, ça a rien à voir avec Orange. Je dirais plutôt un bug de drivers windows 7 qui génèrent ce bug mystique après qques heures de mumble. Je savais que ça te plairait.




> J'espère que ca vas être résolu rapidement


Ouais pareil. C'est vexant que ce soit pendant mes deux jours off de la semaine...  ::(:

----------


## Eradan

> Étant donné que tout le monde a migré sous mumble 1.2, il n'est même pas envisageable de changer quoi que ce soit, surtout quand il n'y à aucun avantages et que toutes les fonctions que tu cites existe sous mumble, je ne me lance même pas dans un débat sur le son. Donc on verra quand TS 5 sera dispo.


 


> Bon on arrête ici, parce que j'ai surtout l'impresion que vous oubliez tous le coté pratique.
> 
> On est reparti de 0 avec Mumble 1.2.x (Les larmes de sang versées par Wobak marque encore sont appartement fraichement libéré à Paris), tous les jours encore on a des utilisateurs qui demandent aux habitués/modos comment utiliser Mumble (enregistrement, réglages micro, chuchotter à Largeman, ect...), en ce moment le soir on tourne sur 200 personnes connectés au Mumble. Il est donc hors de questions de forcer tout le monde à re-"switcher" sur un autre système à court ou moyen terme.


Sans commentaire.

Sinon, après un mois et demi sans internet, j'ai été surpris de constater que le serveur TS CPC avait été coupé, sans que ce soit mentionné nulle part. Et non, je n'étais pas le seul à l'utiliser.

----------


## Kamicaz

On pourrait avoir un chan Battlefield : Bad Company 2 sur Mumble ?  

C'est en prévision de la beta qui commence demain soir et il devrait y avoir un bon paquet de canards dessus.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Sans commentaire.
> 
> Sinon, après un mois et demi sans internet, j'ai été surpris de constater que le serveur TS CPC avait été coupé, sans que ce soit mentionné nulle part. Et non, je n'étais pas le seul à l'utiliser.


Et si tu regardes bien, y'a aucun post officiel (à savoir le premier) qui dit qu'on héberge un serveur teamspeak.

Y'a eu un GROS plantage de la machine qui faisait tourner Mumble / Teamspeak, ça on l'a dit et on a tout réinstallé, on n'a pas jugé nécessaire de réinstaller un serveur Teamspeak 2 alors que la communauté a voté un passage au Mumble y'a plus de 6 mois.

Bref le teamspeak, ça sera "peut-être" la v3 dans quelques temps. D'ici là, si tu veux à tout prix un Teamspeak, regarde des services de location.

----------


## Roland Flure

> On pourrait avoir un chan Battlefield : Bad Company 2 sur Mumble ?


C'est fait, avec un sous-canal en plus  :;):

----------


## Acteon

Dites j'ai fait de la merde (pour changer), hier je m'enegistre sur le serveur, puis j'ai crée un certificat après  ::unsure:: 
Depuis ca me demande un mot de passe et aucun ne convient :s
Je fait quoi a part m'appelay Acteon2? :boulet:

----------


## Wobak

Comment tu t'es enregistré sans certificat ?

Edit : j'ai supprimé acteon et Acteon2

----------


## Acteon

> Comment tu t'es enregistré sans certificat ?
> 
> Edit : j'ai supprimé acteon et Acteon2


Clic droit enregistré  ::unsure:: 

Merci  ::lol:: 

Edit: En fait quand j'ai lancé mumble la première fois j'ai pas fait de certif. Si j'ai bien compris par défaut ca fait un certif avec le nom qu'on prend sur le serveur puis hier je me suis enregistré.
Apres de mon coté j'ai crée un certif Acteon et quand j'ai voulu me reconnecter ben ca a foiré. Gg ducon.

----------


## Kamicaz

> C'est fait, avec un sous-canal en plus


Merci Roland même si je pense qu'un sous canal va être limite vu l'excitation autour de la bêta.  :^_^:

----------


## Roland Flure

Après c'est à toi de me dire combien il en faudrait, à vue de pieds quoi.

----------


## Kamicaz

Ba je veux pas non plus créer trois tonnes de sous channels pour rien mais bon 5 ou 6 serai je pense pas mal.

----------


## Roland Flure

J'en ai fait quatre pour le moment. On en ajoutera dans la soirée si besoin.

----------


## Kamicaz

Merci bien monsieur.

----------


## Algent

Au pire vous pouvez tous créer des channel temporaire en principe, c'est plutôt pratique.

----------


## Kamicaz

Même les utilisateurs lamba peuvent le faire ?

----------


## clexanis

> Même les utilisateurs lamba peuvent le faire ?


C'est "tous" que tu comprend pas ?

----------


## lokideath

C'est le principe de confirmation que tu ne comprends pas ? Juste pour montrer qu'on peut aller loin comme ca  :tired:

----------


## Eradan

> Et si tu regardes bien, y'a aucun post officiel (à savoir le premier) qui dit qu'on héberge un serveur teamspeak.
> 
> Y'a eu un GROS plantage de la machine qui faisait tourner Mumble / Teamspeak, ça on l'a dit et on a tout réinstallé, on n'a pas jugé nécessaire de réinstaller un serveur Teamspeak 2 alors que la communauté a voté un passage au Mumble y'a plus de 6 mois.
> 
> Bref le teamspeak, ça sera "peut-être" la v3 dans quelques temps. D'ici là, si tu veux à tout prix un Teamspeak, regarde des services de location.


Et si tu regardes bien, il n'est nulle part expliqué que le serveur TS offert par CPC avait été supprimé suite à un plantage machine et qu'il avait été décidé de ne pas le réinstaller. J'ai demandé une info sur un service CPC disparu pendant que je vivais dans la rue, ton mépris tu sais où te le mettre.

----------


## Wobak

> Ton mépris tu sais où te le mettre.


Avec le Teamspeak, rangé avec ton obstination ?

----------


## -=dolido=-

Oserais-je une réponse ?

----------


## pollux 18

Serait il possible d'obtenir un chan pour Wings of Prey afin de pouvoir se la jouer  "Pappy  Boyington "  ::huh::

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait, dans la catégorie "divers".

----------


## pollux 18

> C'est fait, dans la catégorie "divers".


Un grand merci  :;): 
En espérant rencontrer plein de canard volant !

----------


## atavus

J'ai besoin d'un coup de main.
J'arrive pas à me logger sous mumble, il me dit que mon mot de passe n'est pas bon.
Help please!!!!.

----------


## ticonderoga

Es-tu bien sur le bon serveur? Il y en a eu plusieurs avec et sans mdp (UBER, uber2).

----------


## atavus

Normalement, c'est celui d'uber avec mdp.
C'est le mumble.canardpc.com.

----------


## ticonderoga

Essaye sans mettre de mdp?

----------


## atavus

J'ai déjà essayer çà, j'ai même mis le 0000.

----------


## Say hello

Mais t'es pas sensé avoir de demande de mdp.  :WTF: 
Même pas de champs de mdp.

T'a bien mumble 1.2 minimum?

Créé un nouveau certificat, avec un nouvel identifiant, enfin pas de lien avec ton ancien.
Quand t'aura ton certificat tu aura juste à saisir l'adresse du mumble, jamais de mdp.

----------


## atavus

Ben j'ai bien le 1.2.1, j'ai fait un nouveau certificat avec mon nom, rien d'autre.
Sauf que quand je vais sur mumble.canardpc.com.
Le serveur me refuse et me demande un MDP.
Le message exact est: 
"mauvais mot de passe pour utilisateur enregistré"
Alors là je sais pas.

----------


## Say hello

> Ben j'ai bien le 1.2.1, j'ai fait un nouveau certificat avec mon nom, rien d'autre.
> Sauf que quand je vais sur mumble.canardpc.com.
> Le serveur me refuse et me demande un MDP.
> Le message exact est: 
> "mauvais mot de passe pour utilisateur enregistré"
> Alors là je sais pas.


Sur la page web?

Sinon, supprime ton certificat, refais en un.

----------


## atavus

En créant un certificat par dessus avec le même nom, toujours pas.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h37 ----------

Même en changeant mon nom, il ne marche pas, la suppression pareil.
Çà commence à m'énerver ce truc.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h39 ----------

Bon, j'ai réussi à enter, mais avec le nom papry2, le un est refusé systématiquement.
Si un admin pouvais passer pour virer les deux pseudos, merci.

----------


## Say hello

T'avais fais le "clic droit" "s'enregistrer"?

----------


## Carpette

Quand je vous dit que ce certificat c'est de la daubasse !!
Sinon, si un admin peut virer les enregistrement de Carpette, Carpette1, et Carpette2 ... (le PC de mes parents vient de claquer, donc j'aurais plus le certificat de ces pseudo, alors autant me refoutre en "Carpette")

----------


## Say hello

webmail, brouillon, piece jointe... tout ça..

----------


## CaMarchePas

> webmail, brouillon, piece jointe... tout ça..


Wai et une fois que t'as fait tout ça, en plus de le mettre sur un ftp et sur un second disque dur de sauvegarde, le mumble il te dit 
"certificat invalide"
"certificat invalide"
"certificat invalide"

Et là, c'est le drame.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais les gens qui ont leurs idées dans le béton ne changeront pas d'avis quoi que tu fasses.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Alors on les balance au fond du fleuve avec leur plaque de béton.  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Adieu, Lellow.  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Wai et une fois que t'as fait tout ça, en plus de le mettre sur un ftp et sur un second disque dur de sauvegarde, le mumble il te dit 
> "certificat invalide"
> "certificat invalide"
> "certificat invalide"
> 
> Et là, c'est le drame.


ça arrive à qui ça? Sérieux?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ça arrive à qui ça? Sérieux?


A ton avis ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est clair qu'il ne ferait pas un bon détective.

----------


## Say hello

Surement un coup de la mafia ukrainienne.

----------


## Roland Flure

En même temps CMP, vu ton pseudo on peut dire que tu cherches un peu.
En plus on t'avait dit de pas prendre la version moldave du client.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'es pas gentil avec Dave.  :Emo:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> En même temps CMP, vu ton pseudo on peut dire que tu cherches un peu.
> En plus on t'avait dit de pas prendre la version moldave du client.


Y'avait une semaine avec jeune demoiselle d'Odessa d'offerte avec le client...

----------


## Redlight

Hey dites moi les canards, certains d'entre vous utilise un thème mumble? J'ai cherché sur le fofo mais j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## BigBoobs

:aquoiçasert: Mon mumble je le regarde pas, il est minimisé 99% du temps.

----------


## Redlight

> :aquoiçasert: Mon mumble je le regarde pas, il est minimisé 99% du temps.



roh comment il est contrariant lui  :tired: .

Bah par exemple tu peu rendre plus clair la lecture des channels, et rendre ton mumble plus jolie pour les 1% du temps que tu l'utilise en mode fenetré

----------


## valval

J'ai une demande à faire par soucis d'organisation on pourrait placer les chans Machete dans la section fps ou divers. 
Parce que on ne joue pas qu'à garry's mod.

----------


## Sim's

Quels sont les caractères valides pour un enregistrement sous Mumble ?  ::):

----------


## xrogaan

je dirais [a-zA-Z0-9]

----------


## Kamicaz

Pour ceux qui avait des problèmes d'overlay sur certains jeux notamment Battlefield Bad Company 2 et bien la 1.2.2 a corrigé l'erreur et l'overlay fonctionne très bien. Mangez en c'est bon.  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Par contre sur certain jeux (ex: BF2) l'overlay mumble est interprété comme un cheat par punkbuster.

----------


## Kamicaz

Ah ça me le faisait aussi avec COD4 ça.

----------


## Nonok

Serait-il possible, dans un soucis de lisibilité, de créer un channel UltraRP dans la section Garry's Mod de Mumble ?

 :^_^:

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait.

----------


## Nonok

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## flochy

Depuis que j'ai migré vers la 1.2.2, j'ai l'over-laid.  ::|: 
La texture (pour ceux qui en ont) apparait en tout petit à côté du pseudo. C'est moche et ça prend plus de place (en plus d'être illisible). Un remède (à part retour à la 1.2.1) ?

----------


## picrou

> Depuis que j'ai migré vers la 1.2.2, j'ai l'over-laid. 
> La texture (pour ceux qui en ont) apparait en tout petit à côté du pseudo. C'est moche et ça prend plus de place (en plus d'être illisible). Un remède (à part retour à la 1.2.1) ?


Désactiver les textures ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bon je viens de me remettre (doucement) d'un reformatage et j'essaie maintenant de reprendre mumble.
Sauf que j'ai ce putain de certificat qui me démange grave.
Je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir , il me demande sans cesse de changer mon pseudo et de remettre un mot de passe alors que j'en ai jamais mis.
Que faire ?

Edit : Bon ben en fait je sais quoi faire , il faut que j'implore l'admin , ou un admin , du serveur des canards pour qu'il modifie mon mot de passe.
Pitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiié !

----------


## gregounech

Tu avais ton pseudo enregistré avant?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Perso j'ai désactivé l'utilisation des certificats et mots de passe dans les options du coup je suis plus emmerdé.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Tu avais ton pseudo enregistré avant?


Apparemment , mais j'étais meme pas au courant  :tired: 




> Perso j'ai désactivé l'utilisation des certificats et mots de passe dans les options du coup je suis plus emmerdé.


Comment fais tu ce miracle ?

----------


## gregounech

Si oui et bien tu l'as dans les fesses car il faut que tu importes ton certificat perdu dans ton reformatage donc refait en un et envoie toi le certificat par mail pour pas le pommer!

----------


## CaMarchePas

configurer > paramètres > réseau > Désactiver l'usage des certificats et mots de passe.

Perso il n'est plus coché mais j'ai pas besoin de pass/certif.

Par contre, de mémoire, quand ça a planté (mais 3 sauvegardes de certif) j'ai du attendre le lendemain pour pouvoir me reconnecter (changement d'ip ou admin qui vire le certif j'en sais rien).

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bon j'ai fait tout ca y compris l'attente d'un jour , mais ca ne marche toujours pas.
J'ai essayé de m'enregistrer sur le serveur , mais quand j'enregistre un nouveau nom , il m'affiche une erreur 111.
Et quand je remet un pseudo avec le bon mot de passe , il me sort qu'il n'existe pas.
Je ne sais plus quoi faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiire

----------


## Roland Flure

Il va peut-être falloir te virer de la base de données et que tu passes par la création d'un nouveau certificat alors.

edit : Wobak, dans sa grande mansuétude, vient de s'en occuper. A priori tu n'as plus qu'à créer un nouveau certificat et à t'enregistrer sur Mumble et tout ira bien.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ok je vais essayer.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tiens nous eau courante  :;):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Y'en a dans les tuyaux  ::P: 
Ca marche maintenant , merci beaucoup.

----------


## Regal

Hey, je crois que j'ai le même problème.. J'essaye de m'enregistrer sur mumble via le site, et au moment de la création du compte je tombe toujours sur une erreur 111 "connection refused".  ::'(:

----------


## Roland Flure

De rien Theo, tu feras un bisou au demi-god.

Mais en fait Regal il ne faut pas s'enregistrer par le le site, i'ts a trap !!! (il me semble)
Essaye de t'y connecter juste en créant un certificat, et ensuite tu t'enregistres dans l'interface de Mumble (clic droit sur ton pseudal/s'enregistrer).

----------


## badmad

Pardon pour le faux flood, je voulais ecouter la voix qui repeter a haute voix ce que j'écrivais.

----------


## Akodo

Bien entendu, formatage, j'ai pas sauvé mon certificat-la-chie, j'ai un message d'erreur de mot de passe quand je veux me connecter  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

Le problème vient de l'interface chaisse-clavier.  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

Elle t'emmerde l'interface  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

Je vais patcher cette interface.  :tired:

----------


## Flubber

Je supprime ton compte Akodo, tu en re-crées un.

----------


## Akodo

Merci, ça marche maintenant  :;):

----------


## Regal

> De rien Theo, tu feras un bisou au demi-god.
> 
> Mais en fait Regal il ne faut pas s'enregistrer par le le site, i'ts a trap !!! (il me semble)
> Essaye de t'y connecter juste en créant un certificat, et ensuite tu t'enregistres dans l'interface de Mumble (clic droit sur ton pseudal/s'enregistrer).


Euuuh comment je fais pour créer un certificat ? :0

----------


## Wobak

La première fois que tu lances Mumble il te lance l'assitant de création du certificat.

Si tu l'as annulé, tu peux t'en créer un en faisant :Configurer > Certificate Wizard.

Ensuite la première fois que tu te connectes au serveura vec ton nouveau certificat, Mumble va te demander si tu veux vraiment t'enregistrer avec ce pseudo sur le serveur, tu valides et c'est OK.

----------


## Regal

Merci Wobak  :;):

----------


## Sim's

Super hier soir je suis allé dans registrer dans Mumble et maintenant je ne peux plus me connecter avec mon ancien pseudo, et même qu'il me faut un mot de passe... Super comme système.  ::XD::

----------


## AmokK

Coucou  ::): 

J'viens d'essayer de créer un compte "AmokK", j'ai eu une belle erreur de formulaire effrayante lors de la validation, et quand je retourne sur le bidule, ça m'dit que "AmokK" c'est déjà utilisé. Du coup je sais pas si c'était déjà le cas avant ma tentative :s

(Comme je viens de me commander un Logitech G35, va falloir que je vienne voir un peu le Mumble quoi  ::P: )

----------


## Ashlook

Faut pas aller sur mumble.canardpc.com, c'est le mal.




> 1. Télécharger la version mumble 1.2 ici
>    2. Installer et faire la procédure de config (*création du certificat*, et réglages si necessaire)
>    3. Se connecter au serveurs mumble.canardpc.com


   4. Faire un clic droit sur son pseudo et s'enregistrer

D'ailleurs faudrait mettre le post à jour parce que l'inscription sur le site sert un peu à rien à part être bugguée.

----------


## AmokK

::|: 
Moi chuis un benêt, j'vois le topic dédié, j'clique sur le lien quoi !  ::): 

Edit : Bon j'reprendrai tout ça à zéro ce souar à ma maison, merci du coup de pouce  ::):

----------


## Sim's

> Faut pas aller sur mumble.canardpc.com, c'est le mal.
> 
> 
>    4. Faire un clic droit sur son pseudo et s'enregistrer
> 
> D'ailleurs faudrait mettre le post à jour parce que l'inscription sur le site sert un peu à rien à part être bugguée.



C'est ce que j'ai fait l'autre fois, mais après Mumble me demandait un mot de passe que je ne connais pas.  :tired:

----------


## Alkesh

Un admin peut-il supprimer mon compte de mumble (Alkesh), j ai pleins de problèmes de mdp je capte pas trop pourquoi.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Flubber

Euh lequel alkesh ou alkeshonline?

----------


## Alkesh

Bah efface Alkesh stp que je puisse le refaire.

Merki

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un chan pour Napoléon Total War svp ?
Merci !

----------


## Flubber

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un chan pour Napoléon Total War svp ?
> Merci !


C'est fait.




> Bah efface Alkesh stp que je puisse le refaire.
> 
> Merki


C'est fait.

----------


## Alkesh

Merci Flubber  ::):

----------


## ticonderoga

Marre  ::(: 
Sans vouloir faire l'emmerdeur de service, pourriez vous, _les roteurs professionnels_, cesser de vous exprimer gastriquement sous Mumble, ça arrive de plus en plus souvent* ET CE COMPORTEMENT EST A CHIER*... OK?

----------


## Sao

C'est pas moi je suis au taf'. Et je rote pas. Sur Mumble.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est fait.


Merci.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais je suis d'accord avec le belge, ça serait sympa d'éviter de roter à la gueule des gens sur mumble.

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais je suis d'accord avec le belge, ça serait sympa d'éviter de roter à *l'oreille* des gens sur mumble.

----------


## Kob

Dites, j'ai un petit soucis avec mumble ou même TS...

En gros, je suis obligé de lancer d'abord le jeu, puis alt-taber avec les conséquences aléatoires que ça peut engendrer, pour lancer mumble.

Si je le fais pas, c'est à dire d'abord mumble, puis le jeu, ce dernier se ferme automatiquement.

Serait-ce de la magie ?  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ouais je suis d'accord avec le belge, ça serait sympa d'éviter de roter à la gueule des gens sur mumble.


Faut voir avec les autres admins, mais en gros le bon gros rot exprès pour le plaisir de faire partager à tous doit être passible de ban temporaire.
Hésité pas à venir me voir en cas de soucis, j'ai déjà plus de réputation je peux bien me faire un enemi de plus ou deux.

----------


## Carpette

> Dites, j'ai un petit soucis avec mumble ou même TS...
> 
> En gros, je suis obligé de lancer d'abord le jeu, puis alt-taber avec les conséquences aléatoires que ça peut engendrer, pour lancer mumble.
> 
> Si je le fais pas, c'est à dire d'abord mumble, puis le jeu, ce dernier se ferme automatiquement.
> 
> Serait-ce de la magie ?


T'es sur qu'il est pas tout simplement réduit dans la barre système ?

----------


## Kob

Sûr et certain, c'est à dire que j'ai le même problème si je lance TS avant, voir xfire en audio.

Ca sent le problème d'incompatibilité...

----------


## lokideath

Bonjour messieurs les admins, pourriez vous nous rendre le channel R.U.S.E. qui a disparu lors d'une regrettable erreur (totalement justifiable j'en suis sûr) ?
Avec 2-3 sous channels, ce serait parfait  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Le salon existait déjà mais j'ai fait 3 sous salons.

----------


## lokideath

Ah peut être que Niklaos est passé finalement  ::P: 
Merdi Vader_666  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Je l'avais créé sur demande d'Algent. D'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup le nom des sous-canaux Vader.

----------


## Aghora

J'essaie de faire marcher Mumble mais je connais pas bien ce logiciel, ni comment il marche.

Il y a quelques jours, je me suis connecté sur Mumble, sans casque ni micro pour écouter parler certains canards. Et pourtant on a quand même réussi à entendre des trucs venant de mon micro inexistant : des échos et des sifflements à péter les tympans, si bien qu'il a fallu me rendre muet pour mettre fin à ces horreurs.
Comprends pas...comment Mumble peut il amplifier et coder un signal sonore qui n'existe pas puisque il n'y a pas de micro  ::huh::  ?

Bref, aujourd'hui, je décide de prendre le Mumble par les cornes. Je lance l'assistant audio, armé d'un casque avec micro intégré. J'ai coché "Suppression du bruit" et une autre option annulant l'écho dans les options de ma carte son.
 Dans un premier temps je vois que dans l'assistant de Mumble, je peux pas cocher "Utiliser annulation de l'écho". Bon...ça commence bien, d'autant plus que ça fait des "tics tics" persistant dans les écouteurs.
Ensuite, j'arrive à la config de la compression. Pas d'écho avec le micro. Ok, ça ça marche.
Puis faut régler le truc avec les bandes bleus et vertes et rouges. Je n'y comprend rien.Toujours l'écho persistant. A peine je dis un truc...écho. Je tape au clavier...écho. 

Je me suis arrêté là, c'est pas la peine de continuer, même si je suis en push to talk. 
Si un canard généreux peut m'aider par contre, il sera généreusement récompensé.

----------


## Freefrag

Pour ce qui est des barres bleu/verte/rouge c'est une indication. Quand tu parles il faut que ca reste dans le vert, le rouge ca sature et le bleu c'est trop faible (il me semble mais je ne suis pas sur).

Apres une aide plus poussée si j'ai le temps (et surtout si je prend le temps) ca me pose pas de problème.

Aussi peux tu donner ton modele de casque et aussi (même si surement ca doit etre le cas) préciser si ton son sort par le casque ou les enceintes.

----------


## Sp1d3r

> J'essaie de faire marcher Mumble mais je connais pas bien ce logiciel, ni comment il marche.
> 
> Il y a quelques jours, je me suis connecté sur Mumble, sans casque ni micro pour écouter parler certains canards. Et pourtant on a quand même réussi à entendre des trucs venant de mon micro inexistant : des échos et des sifflements à péter les tympans, si bien qu'il a fallu me rendre muet pour mettre fin à ces horreurs.
> Comprends pas...comment Mumble peut il amplifier et coder un signal sonore qui n'existe pas puisque il n'y a pas de micro  ?
> 
> Bref, aujourd'hui, je décide de prendre le Mumble par les cornes. Je lance l'assistant audio, armé d'un casque avec micro intégré. J'ai coché "Suppression du bruit" et une autre option annulant l'écho dans les options de ma carte son.
>  Dans un premier temps je vois que dans l'assistant de Mumble, je peux pas cocher "Utiliser annulation de l'écho". Bon...ça commence bien, d'autant plus que ça fait des "tics tics" persistant dans les écouteurs.
> Ensuite, j'arrive à la config de la compression. Pas d'écho avec le micro. Ok, ça ça marche.
> Puis faut régler le truc avec les bandes bleus et vertes et rouges. Je n'y comprend rien.Toujours l'écho persistant. A peine je dis un truc...écho. Je tape au clavier...écho. 
> ...


J'ai eu quasiment le même soucis, mais je doute que la solution soit la même... Sur l'entrée micro de mon boitier avec une carte realtek intégré à la cm, j'ai un écho énorme quand je l'utilise avec mumble (mais c'est ma propre voix qui partait en écho, alors que le micro n'avait aucun retour.)
Et j'ai aussi des comportements bizarre avec Skype ou autre, mais c'était moins critique. En branchant sur l'entrée micro de la carte mère, pas de soucis.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai un casque Logitech, le modèle je sais pas trop mais ça ressemble à ça 
http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CBIQ9QEwAA

J'ai également une carte son realtek intégrée à la cm.

Et j'ai également essayé en coupant les enceintes (prise jack déconnectée) et branchant mon casque à la place...et en branchant uniquement la sortie micro (plus les enceintes évidemment).

----------


## Boitameuh

Aghora dans les options de sortie audio il y a un truc très pratique en bas qui permet d'entendre ta voix comme elle est rendue par le logiciel, il faut mettre boucle locale sur "local" (le son passe dans ton PC, dans mumble et sort dans ton casque) ou "serveur (le son passe dans ton PC, dans mumble, dans le serveur et revient dans ton casque).

----------


## grincheux

> En branchant sur l'entrée micro de la carte mère, pas de soucis.


Les branchements en facade c'est pratique mais chez moi également ça fait de vilaines interférences sur les sons transmis par le micro de mon casque. Je mise sur des interférences avec les composants qui tournent dans le coin sans trop vraiment comprendre le pourquoi du comment.

----------


## Boitameuh

J'ai eu ce soucis aussi, tant que les câbles qui courent dans le PC ne seront pas blindés il y aura toujours des parasites dans les entrées/sorties facades, vu le bordel électromagnétique qui règne dans un ordi c'est parfaitement normal.

----------


## Say hello

T'as un ventilo de boitier à proximité des connectique de façade?

Par hasard t'aurais pas un câble enroulé (juste une boucle) près de la connectique/du micro/du cable du micro?

C'nul les interférences magnétiques.

Le pire c'est les clavier avec entrée audio, y'a un vieux souffle+sifflement... brrrr.

----------


## Bah

Sinon, ça devient vraiment le bordel ce mumble. J'arrive jamais trouver dans quel chan je suis, ni les autres mecs, tellement y'a de salons différents.

----------


## Aghora

> T'as un ventilo de boitier à proximité des connectique de façade?
> 
> Par hasard t'aurais pas un câble enroulé (juste une boucle) près de la connectique/du micro/du cable du micro?


Oui, mon ordi a un ventilo sur le côté et un sur l'arrière, pas très loin des prises in/out.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h01 ----------




> Aghora dans les options de sortie audio il y a un truc très pratique en bas qui permet d'entendre ta voix comme elle est rendue par le logiciel, il faut mettre boucle locale sur "local" (le son passe dans ton PC, dans mumble et sort dans ton casque) ou "serveur (le son passe dans ton PC, dans mumble, dans le serveur et revient dans ton casque).


Euh, je n'ai pas aperçu une telle option. Pourtant j'ai cherché. C'est où ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Ici !

----------


## Aghora

J'ai toujours ces échos de m****, en local ou serveur.

Par contre, quand je me suis (involontairement) trompé de sortie audio dans la config, on m'a dit que ça marchait bien (donc pas d'écho). 

Larsen trop important ? (précision : ça déconne quand c'est le casque ou les enceintes en sortie hein)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Les serveurs sont en maintenance donc le serveur Mumble itou ?

----------


## Say hello

Nan pas là nan.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah bah j'arrive pas à me connecter. c:/format de merde  ::(: 

J'ai rien dit j'ai juste merdé en c/c...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bon et bien j'ai du reformater et j'ai encore ce fichu probleme de certificat.
Pourtant ce sont exactement les memes informations.
J'aurai besoin d'aide siouplé.

----------


## Flubber

J'ai supprimé ton compte, donc enregistre toi de nouveau, et cette fois ci sauvegarde sur un mail ton certif.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ok merci beaucoup

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Sinon, ça devient vraiment le bordel ce mumble. J'arrive jamais trouver dans quel chan je suis, ni les autres mecs, tellement y'a de salons différents.


Y a qu'à "fermer" les chans qui t'intéresse pas, ça masque tous les sous-chans  ::):

----------


## Super_maçon

Je présume qu'il faut faire une demande ici même.

 Serait ce possible, ho puissants admin, d'avoir un canal starcraft pour les élus chanceux qui testouillent actuellement la bêta ?

C'est fait.

Edit : Merci !  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Y a qu'à "fermer" les chans qui t'intéresse pas, ça masque tous les sous-chans


Ah merci. Vais aller faire du ménage alors !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Possibilité d'avoir un chan All Points Bulletin svp ?

----------


## gkal

Salut, j'ai installé Mumble sur mon Pc pour rejoindre des canards sur Wings Of Prey,

Mais je ne trouve pas le serveur CanardPC, y 'a un truc a faire de spécial ?
Parce que je pense que je ne sais pas s'il y a une fonction pour faire une recherche dans le logiciel.

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut ajouter le serveur cpc (ip dans le premier post  :;): )

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Ha,

Voilà pourquoi je ne pouvais plus accéder à mon compte  :tired: .. J'ai perdu mon certif je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans mes mails, après formatage je suis comme un ***  ::O: 

Help, qu'un admin efface mon compte, le noob que je suis puisse ce ré-inscrire ! (mm pseudo)

----------


## Wobak

Done.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Voilou  ::):  Merci !

----------


## Rekka

Serait-il possible d'avoir un chan Lead and Gold avec 2/3 sous chans please?  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai il nous faut un chan pour nous les cowboy les vrais !

----------


## Super Menteur

C'est fait, mais soyez sages  :tired:

----------


## Rekka

Cool merci bien.  :;):

----------


## Sao

Raaah j'ai mon mic qui marche plus !

----------


## Nortifer

Chouette.

----------


## Sao

Non c'est bon mais ça plantouille dans les paramètres. Bref on s'en fout.

----------


## Freefrag

Sinon dans les options d'interface on peut dévellopper uniquement le chan ou l'on est . Pour ceux qui se plaignent du nombre de chans  :;):

----------


## Malakit

Coin!

J'ai un petit souci, je n'ai plus le nom des canards qui s'affiche en jeu lorsqu'il parlent -ou pas- (y'a pas un nom pour désigner ca?)
C'est assez embêtant, je ne sais plus qui m'insulte  ::sad:: 
Je n'ai touché à rien et j'ai fouillé dans les paramètres, mais rien trouvé. Quelqu'un sais?

----------


## Sao

Ça s'appelle l'overlay, tu peux régler son affichage dans les paramètres avancés.

----------


## Flipmode

Non mais des fois ça m'arrive aussi que l'overlay fasse grève ... je fais sans :/
M'enfin j'm'en fou un peu j'ai mon mimo à coté avec mumble donc je vois qui parle en fait  :B):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Déjà faut lancer mumble AVANT le jeu pour que l'overlay s'affiche.

----------


## Malakit

> Déjà faut lancer mumble AVANT le jeu pour que l'overlay s'affiche.



Le problème venait donc de la.

Merci!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Parait que y'a une option pour ne montrer que le salon où l'on se trouve et pas l'arbre complet... Sauf que je la trouve pas, je relis toutes les options de chaque panel (options avancées activées), je trouve pas !

----------


## Flipmode

Le flood c'est mal.



Ah non !

----------


## t4nk

> Parait que y'a une option pour ne montrer que le salon où l'on se trouve et pas l'arbre complet... Sauf que je la trouve pas, je relis toutes les options de chaque panel (options avancées activées), je trouve pas !


C'est dans "l'onglet" Interface Utilisateur, section "Channel Tree". Tu choisis la bonne option dans le menu déroulant en face de "Elargir".

Enjoy.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est dans "l'onglet" Interface Utilisateur, section "Channel Tree". Tu choisis la bonne option dans le menu déroulant en face de "Elargir".
> 
> Enjoy.


Ah merci !

----------


## t4nk

De rien.  :;):

----------


## t4nk

Est-ce que vous pourriez ajouter un chan "All Points Bulletin", avec deux sous-chans "Crêteux" et "Cognes", dans la section MMO siouplais ? Ça sera plus facile de causer et tester la béta. 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

fait  ::):

----------


## t4nk

Merci ! Pile dans les temps !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Possibilité d'avoir un chan All Points Bulletin svp ?


 :Emo:

----------


## Flubber

Je sais même pas dans quel type de jeu le mettre APB.

----------


## Frite

> Je sais même pas dans quel type de jeu le mettre APB.


Mets le en sous-canal de Clodogame, linké avec le canal Wow.

----------


## t4nk

> 


Ouep, j'avais vu, c'est pour ça que j'ai été plus précis.  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

> Je sais même pas dans quel type de jeu le mettre APB.


MMO "APB le chan de magnum et derrick"

----------


## Vader_666

> Ouep, j'avais vu, c'est pour ça que j'ai été plus précis.


Je plussoie, toujours préciser. On est pas censé connaître la liste de tous les jeux de la Terre  :;):

----------


## rayvax

Bonjour,

Apparemment le mumble est un peu cassay, je n'arrive plus à me rentrer dans un salon avec la version 1.2.0. Apparemment même pb pour un type qui était en 1.2.1. Je dl la last.

---------- Post ajouté à 01h40 ----------

Ca marche, avec la dernière version, Self et Register. PAF. Et c'est écrit sur mumble héhé.

----------


## Ashlook

C'est juste qu'il faut être enregistré sur le mumble pour pouvoir se déplacer now.

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

comment on s'enregistre ???

----------


## Frypolar

Clic droit sur son pseudo.

----------


## Medjes

Faudra un viewer externe

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Question à 100 balles : pourquoi je n'ai plus accès à aucun channel du mumble ? A chaque fois il me dit que "le privilège entrer vous est refusé". Ça fonctionnait très bien hier soir encore.

----------


## picrou

> Question à 100 balles : pourquoi je n'ai plus accès à aucun channel du mumble ? A chaque fois il me dit que "le privilège entrer vous est refusé". Ça fonctionnait très bien hier soir encore.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=2560  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bizarre, il me semblait m'être déjà enregistré avant donc je pigeais pas trop. La vieillesse sûrement  ::P: 

Merci bien !

----------


## Sao

Mumble is down !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mumble is down !


Ouais, et j'ai tenté de me connecter à l'ancien de uber. Et il est actif ^^ (mais je suis tout seul)

----------


## MeRkO

> Mumble is down !


Impossible de prendre un café sur place, je confirme.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## konoro

> Impossible de prendre un café sur place, je confirme.


Ce mumble est un scandale !

----------


## Wobak

La base de données MySQL était down, donc le serveur s'est coupé naturellement.

C'est reparti.

----------


## MeRkO

> La base de données MySQL était down, donc le serveur s'est coupé naturellement.
> 
> C'est reparti.



Merki.  :;):

----------


## Mug Bubule

C'est quoi ça :
[16:32:03] Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans Machete. 

Mumble me manque  ::cry::  .

----------


## Sao

Faut que tu t'enregistres.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Hello, j'ai un souci avec Mumble : quand j'essaie de me connecter, j'ai droit à "Connexion au serveur rejetée : Invalid ServerUsername."
Mon pseudo mumble c'est Pancho Villa.

Et autre problème, j'ai beau m'entendre dans mon micro, Mumble ne réagit pas et l'assistant audio semble indiquer que ma voix n'est pas transmise.

Help pliz !

----------


## Flappie

Saut les canards, on est pas mal à s'équiper du nouveau Flaming Cliff 2 pour LockOn, -de bien belles parties de coop en prévision- aussi serait-il possible de créer une chambre dédiée à LockOn dans la section *5 - Divers - Casual* ?

----------


## FROGGY

Hello. Suite à un oubli de mot de passe et les nouvelles "réformes" de mumble j'ai plus accès au serveur avec mon compte normal ( FROGGY ). Jai créé un compte de test ( GNIARF ) mais pour accèder aux canaux j'ai du l'authentifier, ce qui fait que je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur mumble avec un autre nom.  :tired: 
 Serait-il possible de "désauthentifier" mon compte GNIARF svp?

----------


## Flubber

> Saut les canards, on est pas mal à s'équiper du nouveau Flaming Cliff 2 pour LockOn, -de bien belles parties de coop en prévision- aussi serait-il possible de créer une chambre dédiée à LockOn dans la section *5 - Divers - Casual* ?


C'est fait.

----------


## Flappie

Merci beaucoup.  ::):

----------


## Caca Président

Ah ben ça sera sans moi mumble+TF2= fail ,mumble+ Arma 2= fail  mumble+ Warband= fail mumble +FC2 itou  pourtant je lui donne tous les droits au zozio qu'il soit sur c: d: ou e: pareil  j'ai systématiquement un plantage du jeu dès que je rebascule sur mumble que je le lance avant ou après, mais je dois être niais où alors mon pseudo sent la merde c'est pour ça que j'ai le droit qu'au menu fromage ou dessert, de plus je suis obligé de passer par uber.fr pour pouvoir me connecter la connexion direct marche pas et il me plante chrome en sortie.  ::sad::

----------


## t4nk

Désactive l'overlay de mumble pour voir. Chez moi, ça le faisait avec la version précédente du client et ma HD4670, mais pas sur tous les jeux.

----------


## Caca Président

Je suis en train de coller la 1.22 sur la Mint de mon netbook on verra ce que ça donne.



ça à l'air de marcher, mais caca étant pris j'ai du créer un joelacrotte, reste à configurer le push to talk sans voir la barre de validation netbook oblige

----------


## ticonderoga

Ahh c'était toa le joelacrotte muet d'hier  :tired:  ?

Parce que bon, l'apparition soudaine d'un "joelacrotte" restant muet, ça laisse place à toutes les spéculations les moins gratifiantes à ton endroit...

----------


## Caca Président

Je fais une compile de tes meilleurs réparties sur mumble et dans un mois je sors le collector.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je fais une compile de tes meilleurs réparties sur mumble et dans un mois je sors le collector.


Caca sur mumble  :nawak:   ::O:   :WTF:   ::o:   ::lol::

----------


## Caca Président

C'est pas gagné faut que je me colle le netbook sur l'oreille droite et que j'arrive a valider un push to talk avec la barre espace  sinon si je laisse ouvert ça va vite gonfler les canards, je ré éssayerais aussi sur vista sans l'overlay, mais ça perd de son charme car je ne reconnaitrais que les belges et les voix de filles genre ezechiel et porte poisse compris.

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est pas gagné faut que je me colle le netbook sur l'oreille droite et que j'arrive a valider un push to talk avec la barre espace sinon si je laisse ouvert ça va vite gonfler les canards, je ré éssayerais aussi sur vista sans l'overlay, mais ça perd de son charme car je ne reconnaitrais que les belges et les voix de filles genre ezechiel et porte poisse compris.


Poisse il a pas une voix de fille, enfin pas précisemment, il a la voix de Golum. Moi j'ai la voix suave et virile sinon. Tu peux pas me rater: celui qui mange des trucs c'est Flubber, celui qui crie "çay pour une RECLAMAAATIOOOOOOON" c'est Sao, celui qui rage c'est Antitan ou un sniper (pick in the list), le maître zen c'est ackboo. Tout le reste tu t'en fous, c'est des belges et des nobods. Et si tu te trouves coincé dans un chan seul avec Sheldor, ne panique pas et rappelle toi que tu es à distance et qu'il ne peut rien t'arriver.

----------


## Wobak

Et si tu entends "Toi tu commences à me plaire" ,c'est que dolido n'est pas loin, méfiance...

----------


## Caca Président

> Et si tu entends "Toi tu commences à me plaire" ,c'est que dolido n'est pas loin, méfiance...


Oui, mais Dolido on se connaît (voir ma présentation sur le topic TF2) bon ayant créé de nombreux caca président en tout genre avec l'auto validation j'opte pour un Caca 1er plus sobre, mais qui se la pète néanmoins.




> Désactive l'overlay de mumble pour voir. Chez moi, ça le faisait avec la version précédente du client et ma HD4670, mais pas sur tous les jeux.


Merci c'est exactement ça

----------


## Anonyme210226

Bon, j'aimerais avoir une solution pour pouvoir me connecter. Je viens de créer un certificat, mais j'ai le message Invalid Username.

S'il vous plaît, messieurs les admins, aidez-moi !

----------


## Tiri

Juste pour informer que tout le monde dispose des droits pour mutter et rendre sourd les joueurs, on a remarqué ca y'a 10 minutes.

----------


## Wobak

Normalement c'est corrigé, merci d'avoir remonté l'info et de vérifier si ça le fait toujours.

----------


## Tiax

Je crois que je viens de me faire IP-ban du serveur Mumble après trop de tentatives de log sur mon compte (mdp oublié apparement), j'vais changer de pseudo du coup, mais par contre est-ce que ça serait possible de m'enlever de la banlist siouplaît?  :Emo:

----------


## Wobak

Aucun ban à la date indiquée...

----------


## Scorbut

Comment faire si on a formaté sans sauvegarder le certificat et qu'on a oublié son mot de passe ?

----------


## Vader_666

Les admins peuvent supprimer ton enregistrement sur le serveur et tu pourras ainsi t'enregistrer de nouveau  ::):

----------


## Scorbut

Je veux bien alors  ::):

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait.

----------


## Scorbut

Merci !

----------


## BoZo

J'ai une question:

Quand je suis sur mumble, si je ne parle pas pendant un petit moment, je passe automatiquement muet ce qui est chiant. J'ai regardé dans les options mais je ne vois pas où changer cela.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider car c'est chiant.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## t4nk

Il faut mettre le curseur de "auto absence" à fond à gauche, dans la partie où tu règles le seuil de déclenchement du micro.

----------


## Sim's

Paramètres > Entrée Audio > Auto-Absence

Voilà  ::):

----------


## BoZo

Merci!

----------


## t4nk

Haha Sim's, au bout d'un quart d'heure sans réponse il faut que de couillons réagissent dans la même seconde, c'est fort. Et encore plus fort, on s'y colle au tournoi FO2 ?

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Salut,

Pour la première fois mumble me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter.
Aucune idée de ce mot de passe !
C'est nouveau ?

----------


## Gøtcha_

Moi depuis ce midi Mumble me colle une fatal error à la connexion, ouin  ::(: 


e/ Ca a fait pareil à Ash' hier, la solution est une réinstall de la 1.2.2, allez savoir pourquoi ?

Donc si quelqu'un a un problème du genre, faut réinstaller !

----------


## Freefrag

J'ai eu le même problème, c'est apparu quand j'ai essayé mumble sous le second os que j'avais installé (xp) alors que je l'utilisais sur le premier (seven).

----------


## Flubber

Le serveur à été mis à jour en 1.2.2, c'est surement lié.

----------


## yuushiro

Il semblerait qu'il y ait aussi un soucis avec le django-mumble qui permettait de voir qui était connecté à ce moment là. ::O:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Salut les canards, j'ai installé Mumble récemment, et je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il faut faire pour se connecter au serveur cpc, il faut s'enregistrer quelque part? ::huh::

----------


## Vader_666

Faut rajouter le serveur CPC et s'y connecter (ip dans le premier post si je ne m'abuse). Ensuite (sous réserve que tu aies généré un certificat) tu pourras (et devra d'ailleurs si tu veux te balader) t'enregistrer en faisant un clic-droit sur ton pseudo  ::):

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

je crois que je progresse, l'adresse ip n'était pas exactement la bonne,
par contre je me suis enregistré sous le pseudo "sergent" par erreur,
on ne peux pas mettre d'espace dans le pseudo?

----------


## Vader_666

> je crois que je progresse, l'adresse ip n'était pas exactement la bonne,
> par contre je me suis enregistré sous le pseudo "sergent" par erreur,
> on ne peux pas mettre d'espace dans le pseudo?


Apparemment non... Tu veux que ton enregistrement sous sergent soit effacé ?

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> Apparemment non... Tu veux que ton enregistrement sous sergent soit effacé ?


si tu peux faire ça je veux bien. :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Le serveur à été mis à jour en 1.2.2, c'est surement lié.


Ce serait bien de modifier le lien du premier post parce que ça m'a téléchargé la 1.2.*0*  ::|: 

La bonne version est maintenant installée et je _pense_ l'avoir paramétré comme il faut. 
Mais si ça déconne, pas taper hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## lebovski

Salut, alors après reformatage et nouveau windage, voila-ti pas que j'ai pas pensé à save mes données d'antan, donc réinstallage de tout ce bordel.

Problème, je ne me souvient plus de mon MP mumble, alors si un admin passe par ici ce serait cool qu'il fasse en sorte que je puisse me réinscrire siouplait, je ne sait pas trop comment ça se passe  ::|: 

Merci d'avance.

C'était Grand Miam mon pseudo.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut, alors après reformatage et nouveau windage, voila-ti pas que j'ai pas pensé à save mes données d'antan, donc réinstallage de tout ce bordel.
> 
> Problème, je ne me souvient plus de mon MP mumble, alors si un admin passe par ici ce serait cool qu'il fasse en sorte que je puisse me réinscrire siouplait, je ne sait pas trop comment ça se passe 
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> 
> C'était Grand Miam mon pseudo.


Normalement tu peux te ré-enregistrer avec ce pseudo  ::):  Sinon tu aurais pu t'enregistrer avec n'importe quel autre pseudo  :;): 

Connexion en ayant créé un certificat + Clic-droit sur ton pseudo > enregistrer.

----------


## lebovski

Yop, bon ça re-fonctionne, sans me dire que mon mot de passe est mauvais, je ne sait pas ce qu'il s'est passer hier, bref, merci du tuyau Vader. :;):

----------


## runy

Salut,

j'ai un pb pour me reconnecter au serveur à la suite d'un reinstall de Windows: 
soit j'ai un "le pass est mauvais" si je me connecte avec le pseudo PapyRuny, soit j'ai un "vous ne pouvez pas utiliser ce pseudo" si je me connecte avec le pseudo "Papy Runy"
Je précise que j'étais enregistré avant et que j'etais en tant que PapyRuny à 99% sure  ::P: .

J'ai bien tenté de créer un certif pour voir ce que ça donner ....  ::ninja::  mais rien.
Merci aux admin de verifier si vous avez un PapyRuny quelque part ou m'indiquer ce que je dois faire, voilà voilà  ::siffle::

----------


## Vader_666

Si tu as créé un certificat, reconnectes-toi au serveur et enregistre-toi de nouveau  :;):

----------


## runy

> Si tu as créé un certificat, reconnectes-toi au serveur et enregistre-toi de nouveau


merci, ça fonctionne.

----------


## Vader_666

De rien  ::):

----------


## P@ko

Arf, pareil pour moi j'ai changé de pc et impossible de me reconnecté sous mon pseudo p@ko.

----------


## Vader_666

> Arf, pareil pour moi j'ai changé de pc et impossible de me reconnecté sous mon pseudo p@ko.


C'est bon tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## Nori

Hello,

Même souci pour moi, impossible de me connecter sur mumble (demande de password) suite à une réinstallation du pc (et perte du certif).

Pseudo sur mumble: Alu18

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer de nouveau.

----------


## Nori

Merci beaucoup, ca marche nickel.

----------


## freuf

Plop, j'ai un petit souci sur Mumble. Quand je change de session d'utilisateur (sous XP), je ne peux pas me connecter au serveur, il me demande un mot de passe. Y-a-t'il une solution ?

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as bien le même certificat sous les 2 sessions ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, j'ai toujours le même bug depuis la première version de mumble, et ça me le fait aussi sur TS2 apparemment, Vadder me semble avait le même et Freudeu aurait le même aussi maintenant...

Donc après X  temps connecté, le micro et le casque pètent un câble et le son est tout distorsionné... (distordu ?) Il s'accélère ou se ralentit aléatoirement autant en réception (casque) qu'en émission (micro). Sauf que ça ne le fait que sur ces logiciels et pas ailleurs... ingame on m'entend normal et j'entends normalement, la musique n'est pas parasitée et aucun problème non plus sur le vocal d'autres jeux (global agenda, Borderlands, Killing Floor... ).

Le problème arrive que j'installe ou non les pilotes et logiciels Créative. 

On a tous les 3 un Creative F4tality USB me semble. Et je ne sais plus si j'avais déjà le problème avec la version jack... 

Ça me le faisait mais moins régulièrement sous Xp sp3, là je suis sous Seven 64bits Premium.

J'avais soulevé le problème sur le forum de Mumble (forum de sourceforge ?) et aucune réponse.

Quand le bug arrive, suffit de débrancher/rebrancher le casque et de relancer mumble ou changer la carte son et remettre le casque dans les options de mumble et ça remarche impec pendant X temps...

Sous TS3 et Ventrillo je n'ai pas encore eu le problème mais je les utilise beaucoup moins...

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais le problème est identifié : il y a un fix sur le site de creative, moi je garde le bug parce que c'est folklo ^^

----------


## Sao

> Saluuuûûûüüüüt c'eeeééèèèèèsstt VaaÄaadeèèrRRr.


Clair, garde-le, change rien. Et Ezech aussi.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu le fais très bien en mode texte Sao  ::P:  (je me demande combien de temps ça a du te prendre xD)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bonsoir les monsieur ! Dites moi, y'aurait moyen de créer un channel Age of Conan sur le mumble, avec quelques sous-channels ? Y'a une grosse recrudescence de joueurs chez les canards, et ça nous ferait vachement plaisir  ::):

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## Say hello

> Clair, garde-le, change rien. Et Ezech aussi.


C'est pas déjà sa voix normale ça? 
 :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Non mais le problème est identifié : il y a un fix sur le site de creative, moi je garde le bug parce que c'est folklo ^^


Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de créative et, il ne sert à rien.

J'ai fais un tour sur le forum de créative et, c'est pire que jeuxvideos.com :eek: 10 topics par jours "wow headset not working" "you suck" "120$ for crap" et 1 topic par jour à propos de la distorsion... sans réponse dans les 10 premières pages...

Un indice sur le nom du fix peut être ? Y'a bien des pseudos patchs en fixe mais concernant Vista et pas en rapport avec la distorsion... Et apparemment les drivers pour 7 ne sont toujours pas à jour bien qu'étant annoncé comme tels...



Si j'ai le temps je fouillerais du boulot, mais là, le forum à la jv.com ça me rebute très très beacoup.  ::cry::  

Note pour moi même : acheter du Logitech la prochaine fois...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Done.


Bisous  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as essayé les derniers drivers ?

----------


## freuf

> Tu as bien le même certificat sous les 2 sessions ?


Bah quand j'ai mis mumble et le certificat, sur la 1ere session donc, je l'ai fait super vite et je sais plus ou je l'ai sauvé :/

Je vais essayer de le retrouver. Merci !

Edit : ok je suis un gland :x j'ai ré-exporté le bon certif et re-importé et ça marche. Merci encore

----------


## Vader_666

De rien ^^ C'est une autre habitude à prendre ces certificats  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu as essayé les derniers drivers ?


Mes pilotes : "13/07/2009"
Les derniers pilotes du site (ton lien quoi) : "3 Mar 09"

J'ai eu un espoir en lisant 3 mars, mais j'avais oublié qu'on était en 2010... 

Je vais les réinstaller par dessus, sait-on jamais... mais j'y crois pas trop. 'Fin, merci quand même.

----------


## Percolator42

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis, impossible de me connecter à mumble, il me dit mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, je tape tout les mot de passe que je connais, impossible.
Le logiciel a un soucis? Pourquoi d'un coup il me demande le mdp?
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Roland Flure

Connecte toi avec un pseudo quelconque et sans mettre de mot de passe, pour voir.

----------


## Percolator42

Ca marche avec un autre pseudo sans me demander un mdp, par contre dès que je remet l'ancien ça marche plus...
Ca vient de quoi?

----------


## Vader_666

Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau sur le serveur mumble.

----------


## Avathar

Bonsoir, serait il possible d'avoir un channel Second Life pour les résidents ? C'est plus simple pour vendre nos immeubles et nos créations de l'esprit.

----------


## bonniexxl

bonjour a tous

voilà ce serré pour avoir un chanel grand fantasia enfin plutôt pour ma guilde lol la guilde Eden avec plusieurs sous ch c'est posible

Eden

les chefs          une evidance pour les deabat entre chef

petit guerrier   "la c est pour les mineur"

partie1

partie2

partie3 / 4 /5 avec 2 sous ch parti ça devré allez au debut 

blabla

merci  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Hein ?

----------


## bonniexxl

c est a moi ce   "Hein?" ?? jai fait une erreur ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Mais t'as réellement besoin d'autant de sous-canaux ?

edit : Bon je viens de te créer un canal et trois sous-canaux dans la section _"Jeux Moyenageux et MMORPG"_. Mais la prochaine fois si tu pouvais faire un petit effort sur les majuscules, la ponctuation et l'orthographe, ça serait bien gentil.

----------


## bonniexxl

peut-être pas 5sous ch partie, mais les autres oui on a déjà 45 joueurs 30% vienne ou viendrons mumble

----------


## Roland Flure

Nan mais là c'est pas possible, écris en Français s'il-te-plait.

----------


## XWolverine

Je croi il pa compri, va perdre Chanel  ::siffle::

----------


## bonniexxl

merci

----------


## Roland Flure

Je suis pas modo, mais si tu veux pas que l'un d'entre eux accroche ton scalp au dessus de sa cheminée :



> [...]faire un petit effort sur les *majuscules*, la *ponctuation* et l'*orthographe*, ça serait bien gentil.


C'est plus clair là ?

----------


## bonniexxl

a vrais dire merci oui.

Le ch c'est le "Grand Mochetesia" pas super  ::P:

----------


## Freefrag

J'ai du mal à comprendre la.


Edit pour le post du dessous: j'ai juste voulu mettre une pointe d'humour (et surement de points) avec ma remarque mais c'est surtout que je ne connais pas "mochetesia". De plus la formulation de ta phrase (donc pas l'orthographe) n'est pas forcément des plus facile à comprendre et ca c'est à la portée de tout le monde. Bon je stoppe la c'était juste l'explication, je m'arrête la pour éviter le débat.

----------


## bonniexxl

PS: avant de crier au scandale écrire en français.

Réfléchi à ce que cache en fait les fautes D'orthographe d'une personne.

Malheureusement j'ai pas appris à écrire je fais de mon mieux.

je corrige avec un programme merci de votre compréhension

----------


## Boitameuh

> Réfléchi à ce que cache en fait les fautes D'orthographe d'une personne.


Un flagrant manque de respect des gens qui vont te lire ?

----------


## clexanis

http://www.redline-hosting.net/index...er&page=mumble

De rien

----------


## Roland Flure

> je corrige avec un programme merci de votre compréhension


Et tu veux me faire croire que tu sais pas qu'on met une majuscule à chaque début de phrase et un point à la fin ?

----------


## Sim's

Un mec qui vient de s'inscrire aujourd'hui et qui demande la création d'un chan pour sa guilde, il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?  :tired:

----------


## bonniexxl

Merci pour le ch, mais vu les noms donnés ça sent la moquerie.

Je vais donc me débrouiller

"ne pas faire à autrui ce que tu ne voudrais que l'on te fasse"

----------


## Roland Flure

> Un mec qui vient de s'inscrire aujourd'hui et qui  demande la création d'un chan pour sa guilde, il n'y a que moi que ça  choque ?


Non non, ça me perturbe aussi mais j'ai voulu être gentil.




> Merci pour le ch, mais vu les noms donnés ça sent la moquerie.


Ah toi comme un œil de lynx, tu te poses là !
Oui c'est de la moquerie, comme pour beaucoup de noms de canaux sur Mumble.
Je me trouve déjà bien sympa de te créer tes canaux pour ramener 30 péquins alors que tu viens tout juste de t"inscrire sur le forum.

Je supprime les canaux, si un autre admin a envie d'en recréer tant mieux pour toi.

----------


## Ezechiel

Non mais je recadre:
1. Arrêtez de faire les modos pour l'orthographe, la présentation, ou tout le reste
2. Ne répondez pas quand quelqu'un ne parle pas la langue, ou envoyez un mp à un modo
3. Créer des chans mumble on demand à un mec qui vient de s'inscrire sur le forum et dont c'est le premier post, c'est non. (ce dernier point à l'intention des mecs dont ce serait le projet)
4. Ce topic n'est pas un topic à flood ou troll, même quand c'est tentant comme là

Roland est fatigué et souffre d'une pathologie rare: l'excés de bonté et de candeur, excusez le.

----------


## Say hello

Ça sent légèrement l'opportunisme quand même, Roland t'es trop insouciant.
Les rillettes fondues t'ont ramollies.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Roland est fatigué et souffre d'une pathologie rare: l'excés de bonté et de candeur, excusez le.


Nan mais j'ai essayé, je lui ai même conseillé de faire un effort pour pas se faire basher.
On ne m'y reprendra plus, crois moi.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Nan mais j'ai essayé, je lui ai même conseillé de faire un effort pour pas se faire basher.
> On ne m'y reprendra plus, crois moi.


T'es trop gentil mon Roland. La demande au départ ne peut recevoir qu'une seule réponse: non pas de chan créé sur demande pour héberger une guilde que personne ne connait et qui sors de nul part comme ça. Buy your own mumble.

----------


## Flubber

Je vais créer un chan "Roland Every Day Mood" avec 12 sous-canaux correspondant à tes humeurs, afin que l'on sache par avance dans quel état tu es mon Roland.

----------


## Sheraf

Coucou. J'ai un probleme.

J'ai pas reinstallé mumble depuis un bail. Donc c'est fait, j'ai essayé de recreer un certif avec mon pseudo d'avant: Sheraf.

Quand j'essaye de me connecter, il me dit wrong password mes couilles... Je tente plein de truc que j'ai l'habitude de mettre... rien n'y fait.


Alors je viens ici, je lis un peu, et je teste alors un pseudo au pif. Pareil. Peu pas me connecter.


Comment qu'on fait  ::(:  ?


edit: bon avec un aut pseudo en fait ca marche, je suis juste con. Mais bon la question tient toujours, comment que je fais pour reprendre mon sheraf ?

----------


## lokideath

Le certificat c'est ce qui te sert de mot de passe, tu peux pas en recréer un comme ca, sinon c'est complétement inutile.

----------


## Sheraf

Mais comment on retrouve un certif qu'on a plus?

J'ai formaté depuis.

----------


## Sao

Refais-en un avec un nouveau pseudo et je te renommerai.

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux réutiliser Sheraf.

----------


## Carpette

Vas y Sheraf, dit le que c'est de la daube ce certificat !
DIT LE !
LE !

 ::lol::

----------


## Say hello

"Vous êtes des moules qui ne savent pas faire de backup d'un fichier."

Comment ça c'est pas ce qu'il fallait dire?

----------


## Roland Flure

Si si, c'est bien ce qu'il fallait dire.

----------


## Pataplouf

Bonsoir, est-ce que ce serait possible de créer un chan 'Narration et jeu de rôle' ? On tente l'aventure avec Sheldor, on fait du JdR narratif et imaginatif et franchement ça rend bien, je pense qu'il y a vraiment un bon filon à exploiter à terme.

----------


## eMKa

Ils font un truc dans ce genre *là* : fear  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pataplouf

J'espère que ca attirera beaucoup de monde dans l'univers merveilleux et onirique que nous avons créé.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Yop ! Dites, on pourrais avoir un chan pour un vrai jeu ? (DotA !)

Merchiiii !

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir, est-ce que ce serait possible de créer un chan 'Narration et jeu de rôle' ? On tente l'aventure avec Sheldor, on fait du JdR narratif et imaginatif et franchement ça rend bien, je pense qu'il y a vraiment un bon filon à exploiter à terme.


Créé dans Divers - Casual




> Yop ! Dites, on pourrais avoir un chan pour un vrai jeu ? (DotA !)
> 
> Merchiiii !


Déjà créé ou créé sans qu'on le dise ici.

----------


## Isokino

Yo !! 

Pourriez vous créer dans le channel 5 (Divers) des sous-channel de chaque console !

Exemple :: 

 5 - Divers - Casual
  _Chan Wii
  _Chan PS3
  _Chan Xbox360

Pour éviter de ce mélanger avec RDR, MH et autre.

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Ag!to

> Bonsoir, est-ce que ce serait possible de créer un chan 'Narration et jeu de rôle' ? On tente l'aventure avec Sheldor, on fait du JdR narratif et imaginatif et franchement ça rend bien, je pense qu'il y a vraiment un bon filon à exploiter à terme.


Humm, tu m'intéresses toi.

----------


## Sim's

> Humm, tu m'intéresses toi.


Tu veux un chan Cyber Sex ?

----------


## Ag!to

Ya IRC pour ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

> Yo !! 
> 
> Pourriez vous créer dans le channel 5 (Divers) des sous-channel de chaque console !
> 
> Exemple :: 
> 
>  5 - Divers - Casual
>   _Chan Wii
>   _Chan PS3
> ...


J'ai rajouté 3 sous chans sans les nommer.

----------


## Isokino

Merci Flubber pour ton attention!  ::):

----------


## Sim's

Tout à l'heure je voulais tester la boucle serveur pour savoir comment on m'entendais sur Mumble, sauf que je n'entends rien. Quelqu'un sait d'où pourrait provenir ce problème ?

Edit : ça remarche après un reboot.  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Est-il possible d'avoir un chan The Hidden pour crier entre femmelette apeuré ?

Merci d'avance ou crotte.

----------


## Flubber

Il est dans le chan Gmod.

----------


## Flipmode

En faite c'est pas un jeu sous Gmod ... je crois ... patapay !

----------


## Sim's

Ne serait ce pas mieux de renommer le chan Garry's Mod en Momomodus ?  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Pas bête l'abeille je fais ça dés que j'ai les droits du mumble !

----------


## Roland Flure

Ouais ben tu prendras le gauche alors.

----------


## maskim

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit souci avec Mumble.
Il y a un bon moment déjà, je m'étais authentifié sur le serveur en tant que "maskim" avec mot de passe.
Depuis presque aussi longtemps, je ne peux plus m'y connecter, quand je met "maskim" en user, il me dit que le mot de passe est incorrect.
Alors à ce moment là, je me connecte en non authentifié depuis un bon moment avec un autre pseudo.
J'ai re-tenté l'expérience à l'instant, et au surprise, ça ne marche toujours pas.
J'ai alors essayé tous les mots de passe possibles et imaginable que j'aurais pu entrer à l'époque... toujours rien.
Y a -t-il un moyen de récupérer ça ?
Merki.

Edit : Merci Sao !

----------


## Sao

Haaaa Mumble est down, comment Sheldor et Pata vont-ils faire pour poursuivre leur aventure rôlistique ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Avec viclepro en admin ça serait pas arrivé ça.

----------


## eMKa

> Avec viclepro en admin ça serait pas arrivé ça.


Mais grave ! En plus, il est en droit !

----------


## Sheldor

> Haaaa Mumble est down, comment Sheldor et Pata vont-ils faire pour poursuivre leur aventure rôlistique ?


Faites-en la demande à Dieu.




> Avec viclepro en admin ça serait pas arrivé ça.


Ce ne serait advenu, en effet.

----------


## Flubber

Va falloir attendre Wobak demain matin, je touche pas à ses jouets (enfin pas trop).

----------


## Froh

è_é Ah ben bravo

----------


## Carpette

> Va falloir attendre Wobak demain matin, je touche pas à ses jouets (enfin pas trop).


On voit ce que ça donne quand tu y touches !

----------


## Say hello

Ouai.. et banjo va bientôt en subir les conséquences.

----------


## Roland Flure

Avant de jeter la pierre à Flubb, n'oubliez pas que Half est de retour en France  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

2 semaines -> 
J+3: crash des serveurs bancaire
J+5: crash des serveur de bases de données aériennes
J+8: crash de la France
J+10: crash de l'Europe
J+12: crash du monde, la Terre arrête de tourner.
J+14:  :haha:

----------


## Flipmode

> Avant de jeter la pierre à Flubb, n'oubliez pas que Half est de retour en France


C'est ça le lag de l'internet ?

----------


## t4nk

> 2 semaines -> 
> J+3: crash des serveurs bancaire
> J+5: crash des serveur de bases de données aériennes
> J+8: crash de la France
> J+10: crash de l'Europe
> J+12: crash du monde, la Terre arrête de tourner.
> J+14:


J+16 : on pense enfin à dépoussiérer les machines.

----------


## Orochi

Yop.

Y'a-t-il moyen d'avoir un chan "Bloodline Champions" ?
Dans la même catégorie que les LOL, DOTA, toussa....

Merci.  ::happy2::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nouvelle installation de windows car nouveau disque dur, installation de mumble donc, j'active les certificats, je tente de me log avec un *nouveau pseudo* pour ne pas être en conflit avec le pseudo de l'autre installation : pseudo invalide... j'en prend un autre : mot de passe incorrecte... alors que c'est un NOUVEAU mot de passe.

Vraiment de la bonne grosse merde en barre ce système de certificat/mot de passe à la con.

----------


## Ephez

Réinstallation de Windows dans la journée j'installe la 1.2.2 de Mumble (j'étais encore sous la 1.2.0) je rentre le certif avec mon pseudo et tout passe nikel!
Pour chez moi y'a pas de problèmes t'es sur que t'as fais les choses dans l'ordre???

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Pour le chann Bloodline Champions, si on pouvait avoir deux sous channels "Warm Team" et "Cold Team" ce serait top moumoute  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Pour le chann Bloodline Champions, si on pouvait avoir deux sous channels "Warm Team" et "Cold Team" ce serait top moumoute





> Yop.
> 
> Y'a-t-il moyen d'avoir un chan "Bloodline Champions" ?
> Dans la même catégorie que les LOL, DOTA, toussa....
> 
> Merci.


Créé... Enfin en quelque sorte.

----------


## Say hello

"En quelque sorte"?
Tu as créé quoi? une abomination innommable?

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Merci bien, j'ai mis le temps à tilter -_-

----------


## Orochi

> "En quelque sorte"?
> Tu as créé quoi? une abomination innommable?


Un truc qui fera plaisir à M. Toubon.

----------


## Sim's

> Un truc qui fera plaisir à M. Toubon.


Mr. Allgood, s'il te plait.

----------


## Elespada

Bon après un ban injustifié de Vader_666, jme retrouve avec un mumble qui me réclame un mdp maintenant pour valider mon certif, je fais quoi ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bon après un ban injustifié de Vader_666,


Mais encore?

----------


## Flipmode

C'est mon cousin faut pas faire gaffe il fait jamais rien de mal ... comme moi  :tired: 

Venant de vader je pense pas que ce soit injustifié, voir avec lui !

----------


## Roland Flure

> je fais quoi ?


La prochaine fois t'écouteras l'admin quand il te dit d'arrêter d'emmerder le monde. Pour ça, il faut qu'il te donne l'occasion d'une prochaine fois.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bon après un ban injustifié de Vader_666, jme retrouve avec un mumble qui me réclame un mdp maintenant pour valider mon certif, je fais quoi ?


Tu es bien gentil, mais quand tu commences à gonfler pas mal de monde et que tu "taquines" l'admin et qu'il te kicke en rajouter une couche derrière n'est généralement pas la chose a faire.

Quand ledit admin, parce qu'il est gentil se débrouille pour que tout refonctionne (je t'avais deban dans les minutes qui ont suivis mais apparemment tu pouvais quand même pas te connecter donc j'ai mis la partie en pause, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil, bref, j'ai passé du temps pour assurer que tu puisses revenir) et que ledit Elespada revient lui chier dans les bottes, faut pas s'étonner que l'admin soit fâché.

Ceci étant dit, le tout ne vaut clairement pas un permaban (et il faut croire que je suis plus gentil encore que Roland  ::P: ), mais c'est un avertissement. Tu es deban et tu peux te réenregistrer.

/incident

----------


## gregounech

Salut les amis, je suis aussi banni de mumble, Flubber m'avait ban 1minute environ puis dolido m'a ban encore une fois, les deux avaient comme raison : Vas te coucher donc bon, je suis aller me coucher entre temps, et je suis toujours pas débanni, du coup j'ai recréer un certificat mais si je pouvais être déban sur l'autre ça serait sympa.

----------


## Frite

> Salut les amis, je suis aussi banni de mumble, Flubber m'avait ban 1minute environ puis dolido m'a ban encore une fois, les deux avaient comme raison : Vas te coucher donc bon, je suis aller me coucher entre temps, et je suis toujours pas débanni, du coup j'ai recréer un certificat mais si je pouvais être déban sur l'autre ça serait sympa.


Retourne te coucher, la sieste est pas encore finie.  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Juste au cas ou ... c'était pas un vrai ban mais les ban sur mumble (pas les gens qui ban) ont l'air d'en faire qu'à leur tête (quelqu'un de ban genre 10min va quand même resté ban plus longtemps).

Et ça fait 5 fois ban en un post, chaud !

----------


## M0zArT

Je met beaucoup de temps à me connecter au Mumble moi ce soir  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

> Juste au cas ou ... c'était pas un vrai ban mais les ban sur mumble (pas les gens qui ban) ont l'air d'en faire qu'à leur tête (quelqu'un de ban genre 10min va quand même resté ban plus longtemps).
> 
> Et ça fait 5 fois ban en un post, chaud !


Je te conseille d'aller voir un medic et de te faire prescrire un ou 2 ban préventif.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai comme une soudaine envie de jouer Medic.

----------


## Frite

> Bon après un ban injustifié de Vader_666, jme retrouve avec un mumble qui me réclame un mdp maintenant pour valider mon certif, je fais quoi ?


Ptin, Darwin avait raison, on peut pas lutter contre les gènes.

----------


## Flipmode

Hey !  :Emo:

----------


## valval

Suite a un formatage imprévus j'ai perdu mon certificat, quelqu'un peut effacer mon ancien compte, merci.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## valval

Merci.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Dites moi, j'ai pas trouvé de chan Burnout dans la section des tutures... on pourrait en avoir un vu le nombre de canards ayant cédé à l'offre steam de l'autre jour ?

----------


## Anton

Et moi je suis un peu con, je ne sais pas me connecter.
Si je laisse défiler le listing "France" ça met carrément mon PC à genoux oO alors j'essaie de créer la connexion en entrant les informations données en tête du topic et ça ne marche pas.
Une aide ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Wobak

Nom du serveur : totololmdrcequetuveux
Adresse : mumble.canardpc.com
Nom d'utilisateur : totololkikoocequetuveux

----------


## Anton

:fp:

Merci ^^

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Il me demande un mot de passe à la connexion sur le mumble CPC. C'est quoi ce fameux mot de passe? J'ai bien essayé mes mdp habituels, mais impossible de retrouver celui que j'ai pu utiliser. Il y a un moyen de régler ça à part une séance d'hypnotisme pour me faire fouiller dans mon moi profond?

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu crées un certificat. Tu pourras ensuite entrer sur le serveur et t'enregistrer en faisant un clic-droit sur toi.

Si tu l'as déjà fait précédemment et que tu as perdu/supprimé ton certificat, il faut qu'on te supprime des utilisateurs enregistrés pour que tu puisses de nouveau t'enregistrer.

Quel était ton pseudo sur mumble ?

----------


## Gohan322

Idem, suite à un formatage j'ai perdu mon certificat, donc si c'est possible de m'effacer des users.. Merci  :;):

----------


## Largeman

> Idem, suite à un formatage j'ai perdu mon certificat, donc si c'est possible de m'effacer des users.. Merci


C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## frunzy

Heu... je me suis connecté pour la première fois aujourd'hui après avoir installé mumble, accepté le certif etc... puis il veut plus se connecter... on peut supprimer mon compte ? ("frunzy")

----------


## Ornithorix

Bon même si je crée un nouvo certificat avec un autre pseudo, mumble continue a me demander ce fichu mot de passe....
Pouvez effacer mes identifiants? J'était enregistré sous le nom de  "Kolik"

Mais dites moi, pourquoi avoir mis ces systemes de certificat, ca fait plus ierch qu'autre chose, avant on se connectait direct et yavais pas de probleme :tired: 



EDIT: Bon bah c'est bon blem réglé apres une réinstalle ^^

----------


## Birdy_nam_nam

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai un problème de certificat suite à un changement de disque dur... :tired: 
Pouvez-vous effacer mon compte : Birdynamnam ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Serait-il possible de supprimer mon compte KikujiroTM s'il vous plait ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

Birdy et kiku, c'est fait.
Pensez à vous envoyer vos certificats dans un mail, bordel.

----------


## Birdy_nam_nam

Merci beaucoup Flubber ! J'ai fait ce qu'il faut pour que ça ne se reproduise pas.

----------


## Itsulow

Bonjour,

Me souviens pas de grand chose hier soir. Je me suis fait ban de mumble. Par qui? J'en sais rien.

Me connaissant ivre, ça a pas dût être joyeux, je fais donc mes excuses aux personnes qui m'ont supportés.

Et si je fais ça, c'est car je joue en team à league of legends avec certaines personnes, la saison 1 approchant.

Serait-il possible de rétablir mon accès au mumble? Bon, après je m'attends pas à de miracle.

Certificat: Itsulow.

----------


## Pataplouf

C'est Ezechiel, tu as été banni pour une journée je crois, j'ai pourtant longuement insister pour te bannir à vie hélas, surtout quand tu as commencé à envoyer des photos de ton **** sur le chat.

----------


## t4nk

> surtout quand tu as commencé à envoyer des photos de *ton ***** sur le chat.


Humm, masculin, quatre lettres...

Oeil ?

----------


## Sim's

Four ?

----------


## Itsulow

Si j'ai embêté pataplouf, je n'ai aucun regret. Je ne m'excuse plus, sauf pour les autres.
Bisous.

----------


## Sheldor

> Si j'ai embêté pataplouf, je n'ai aucun regret. Je ne m'excuse plus, sauf pour les autres.
> Bisous.


Et à raison, c'est un infréquentable que ce Pataplouf.

Maintenant, rétablissez-le.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouaip Itsulow, je t'ai banni de façon "préventive". T'étais lourd, et même limite. Après t'avoir kické une paire de fois, j'ai préféré te bannir pour la nuit plutôt que de te laisser t'enfoncer et finir permaban sur une erreur tragique. 
Je peux pas déban, seuls les root admins peuvent, mais concidère ce post comme un permis de déban valable tout de suite. 
Par contre, quand tu picoles, soit gentil de pas venir sur mumble, ça pourrait mal finir.

----------


## Itsulow

Entendu!
La dernière phrase est une sage décision.

----------


## blitzpulli

Salut,

je galère depuis quelques temps avec mes jeux steam, qui de manière aléatoire refusent de se lancer  (le jeux tente de se lancer pendant 10sec, puis retour bureau). De temps en tant, c'est carrément Steam qui crash.

Et là, pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, je me rend compte que quand mumble n'est pas démarré, je n'ai aucun problème pour exécuter un jeu steam.
Bref, après plusieurs tests de corrélation, je confirme que chez moi, mumble fait planter steam. Après avoir fouiné sur le net, il semble que ce conflit soit propre à ma bécane. Pas de bol. ::|: 

Un canard aurait-il une idée de l'origine du problème, une solution possible, une piste ?
je suis sous win7 64, installation pas trop vieille, antivirus à jour...

----------


## Flubber

Dans les dernière version de mumble il y'à une option qui active l'utilisation exclusive de l'audio, ça me causait des problèmes ingame. Jettes un coup d'oeil pour la desactiver. On sait jamais.

----------


## blitzpulli

> Dans les dernière version de mumble il y'à une option qui active l'utilisation exclusive de l'audio, ça me causait des problèmes ingame. Jettes un coup d'oeil pour la desactiver. On sait jamais.


Merci Flubber. Tu parles de l'option WASAPI ? Chez moi elle est grisée (comme sur le screen ci dessous), pas moyen de choisir autre chose.



Edit: OK, j'ai désactivé l'option dont tu parles dans le panneau de configuration de windows. Je teste. :;):

----------


## Lezardo

Suite a une réinstallation de mumble je crois bien que mon certificat a giclé, du coup plus moyen de me connecter. Y aurait il une âme charitable qui pourrai voler a mon secours ?

----------


## Largeman

> Suite a une réinstallation de mumble je crois bien que mon certificat a giclé, du coup plus moyen de me connecter. Y aurait il une âme charitable qui pourrai voler a mon secours ?


J'ai supprimé ton précédent certificat. Reste plus qu'à t'en créer un nouveau.

----------


## Lezardo

Merci  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Et comme pour d'autres, pense à enregistrer ton certificat dans un brouillon de mail pour ne plus le perdre (c'est un fichier .p12 perdu quelque sur ton PC)

----------


## blitzpulli

> Dans les dernière version de mumble il y'à une option qui active l'utilisation exclusive de l'audio, ça me causait des problèmes ingame. Jettes un coup d'oeil pour la desactiver. On sait jamais.


Désactiver l'utilisation exclusive de l'audio n'a pas résolu mon problème. Par contre, en passant en revue la liste des programmes potentiellement conflictuels avec mumble, je me suis aperçu que le responsable des crash est Ati Tray Tools, que j'utilisais pour la gestion des ventilos de la carte graphique, et l'overlay (température du GPU, vitesse de rotation du ventilo...).

Bref, attention au combo ATT/Mumble  :;): .

----------


## Oor-tael

Bon, j'ai aussi ce problème de "mauvais mot de passe" que je ne comprends pas !

J'ai formaté mais j'avais pris soin de sauver mon certificat, et je l'ai donc réimporté. Normalement tout va bien.

Mon identifiant est le même que sur le forum. 

Une idée ?

----------


## Vader_666

Au pire on pète ton compte et tu te recertifies.  :;):

----------


## Oor-tael

oui, certes. 
Mais si qqn a une idée, c'est mieux !  ::P:

----------


## Projet 154

Petite question : Comme je ne suis jamais venu avant sur les serveurs Mumble CPC, à quoi sert le chan Hammam Rillettes? À tout et rien?

----------


## t4nk

> À tout et rien?


En gros, oui.

----------


## Sao

Chut, c'est secret.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Petite question : Comme je ne suis jamais venu avant sur les serveurs Mumble CPC, à quoi sert le chan Hammam Rillettes? À tout et rien?


Si on te le disait, quelqu'un devrait te tuer.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Faut se tenir a carreaux dans le Hammam, le gérant est aimable comme une matraque de CRS !

----------


## Roland Flure

Ladite matraque étant aussi l'un de ses accessoires favoris, et il sait se montrer vraiment très aimable avec.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

En ce moment il est d'une humeur à torturer des gosses innocents donc elle sera plutôt percutante...

----------


## Say hello

Y'a encore de la clientèle au Hammam Rillettes?!

----------


## Boitameuh

L'été ça suinte et ça colle la rillette, c'est pour les plus motivés quoi.

----------


## jean le fou

voila je voudrais passer de ts a mumble  maismais 09:30:54] Bienvenue sur Mumble. [09:31:18] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
 [09:31:19] Connecté.
 [09:31:19] Connexion au serveur rejetée : Invalid username.


comment que je dois faire     ::wub::    merci

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas d'espaces.

----------


## jean le fou

::wub:: je demande toi en pacs   ::wub::  merci  cela fonctionne

----------


## fishinou

Comment créer un certificat ? Je trouve pas le bouton . . .

Edit : C'est bon c'est fait :boulé:

Edit2 : Et sinon, on se connecte comment ?

----------


## Frypolar

Tu lances Mumble tu cliques sur "Ajouter un nouveau...", tu renseignes le nom du serveur (le nom tel qu'il apparaitra chez toi), l'adresse et le port. OK et c'est tout. Une fois sur le serveur, clique sur le menu "Self" tout en haut (c'est le deuxième, juste à côté de Server) et tu cliques sur Register (S'enregistrer).

C'est tout.

Double clic sur un canal pour t'y déplacer.

----------


## fishinou

Oki j'y suis merci !!!

Plus qu'a comprendre comment ça marche et à trouver killing floor xD

----------


## Darken

J'ai un gros problème avec Mumble 1.22, en effet, dès qu'il lance la recherche des serveurs mon ordinateur freeze et je suis obligé de faire un reboot hardware. J'ai essayé de le désinstaller/réinstaller mais ça ne change rien. J'ai aussi essayer de désactiver mon pare-feu mais sans succès. ::sad:: 
Des idées ? ::huh::

----------


## Sao

Te prends pas la tête à faire une recherche de serveur si tu veux rejoindre le Mumble CPC, rentre simplement l'adresse.
Mais c'est bizarre quand même que ton logiciel plante comme ça, essaie avec une ancienne version de Mumble si ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Darken

Mais comment faire pour passer outre la recherche de servs ?

----------


## Sao

Dans la petite fenêtre de connexion t'as un bouton pour rentrer l'adresse du serveur sur lequel tu veux aller, chez moi la recherche automatique des serveurs ne se fait pas et je n'ai rien modifié dans les paramètres.
C'est chelou ton histoire, je vois pas trop comment t'aider.

----------


## Darken

Réglé. :;):

----------


## Sao

Yes!
Encore une victoire de l'inspecteur Sao§

----------


## k4rmah

Il y a du monde sur mumble pour se faire une partie???

----------


## Sao

:^_^:  Une partie de quoi?

----------


## k4rmah

Je me suis trompé je voulais écrire ça sur le thread d'Alien Swarm  :^_^:  Désolé

----------


## P1nGou1N

Nouveau sur Mumble.
Je veux m'enregistrer mais j'ai rentré un autre pseudo que celui que j'utilise sur le forum, du coup comment on fait pour changer le pseudo (pour qu'on me reconnaisse sur mumble) qu'on a mis la première fois ? Je trouve pas  ::o: 

Autres question :
Est il possible de se créer un petit serveur sur mumble ou tout simplement de créer un petit groupe pour quand je veux chatter avec mes potes ? Y'a moyen de faire ça sous mumble ou pas ? Sinon c'est quoi la meilleure alternative ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## Ephez

Tu reenregistre avec un nouveau pseudo! Et tu demande la suppression de l'ancien.

Le mieux pour parler rapide avec quelques personnes ca reste skype c'est une trés bonne qualité de voix et super pratique!

----------


## Sim's

C'est normal ce débarquement de non-enregistré ?

----------


## ticonderoga

Y a eu un débarquement comme ça pendant un temps de gens pas CPC, sur fallout online. C'est pas un drame, mais faut quand même bien se dire que le mumble, c'est d'abord des habitués, donc de voir une horde prendre d'assaut un canal, on a quoi à y gagner? Pas des relations en tout cas, c'est fermé d'avance.

----------


## Tim17

Puis ils jouent sur un serveur privé, c'est tout de même plutôt hors la loi ça.

----------


## clexanis

> C'est normal ce débarquement de non-enregistré ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c3...7f454139db.jpg


Qui joue a WOW sur un serveur privée en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Boitameuh

Dans 2 jours Roland en aura passé la moitié admin mumble...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Dans 2 jours Roland en aura passé la moitié admin mumble...


Comme ça balance ici  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Faut pas les ban ya so qui m'envoie ça photo dans pas longtemps ... mais après ouai  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

La connexion au serveur à échoué : l'hôte distant a fermer la connexion.  :tired: 

D'ailleurs j'ai perdue mon certificat causse nouvelle configue et disque dur mort.  ::sad:: 

Alors comment je fais?  :tired: 

Mouarf je me souviens pas de mon mot de passe : pendue:

----------


## Frypolar

Pour fêter la sortie de l'alpha de Natural Selection 2, la création d'un canal dédié serait possible avec peut-être un ou deux sous-canaux ?

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Ezechiel

Done.

----------


## Frypolar

> Done.


Parfait  ::): .

----------


## Mr Slurp

> La connexion au serveur à échoué : l'hôte distant a fermer la connexion. 
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai perdue mon certificat causse nouvelle configue et disque dur mort. 
> 
> Alors comment je fais? 
> 
> Mouarf je me souviens pas de mon mot de passe : pendue:


Tu indique gentiment ton pseudo sous mumble pour que les gentils admin le vire, et ensuite tu te reconnecte avec ton nouveau certificat  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Cause PC mort, nouveau PC, réinstalle toussa... Il faudrait virer le vieux "IvanJoukov" que je me recertifie  ::): 

 Merci d'avance!

----------


## Sao

Je te ferai ça de retour du boulot.
Et si tu peux pas attendre 18h30, créée un compte avec un autre pseudo similaire, je me débrouillerai pour te renommer, toussa toussa.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oh je suis pas du genre pressé ou impatient Sao fais ça quand tu auras le temps t'inquiète pas, et merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):  Faut pas compter sur Sao, c'est un lent qui ne sait pas rester à un endroit attendre ses potes pour discuter de toute façon  :tired: 

Flubber lui il a une vrai excuse !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sao

Moi aussi, j'avais du monde.
Tssss.
 :<_<:

----------


## Say hello

> C'est fait  Faut pas compter sur Sao, c'est un lent qui ne sait pas rester à un endroit attendre ses potes pour discuter de toute façon 
> 
> Flubber lui il a une vrai excuse !


Ça me donne une idée!
Je vais adopter un gosse pour fuir mes responsabilités!
Wait..
Ça sent le traquenard si je fais ça.  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

Ce topic est pas un topic à Say He... A flood pardon.

----------


## Norochj

> Je te ferai ça de retour du boulot.
> Et si tu peux pas attendre 18h30, créée un compte avec un autre pseudo similaire, je me débrouillerai pour te renommer, toussa toussa.


Parce que tu finis à 18h30 ce soir ? Ou est-ce que je vais bouffer mes burgers du coup.

----------


## nahar

Pareil, j'ai fait un format C:, faudrait effacer "nahar". Je vais pendre un truc similaire genre nahar1. Merci.

----------


## ticonderoga

Bis--- 

Ca serait quand même plus sympa si les gens débarquant sur le Mumble pouvaient s'enregister, au moins ça, ça ne donnerait pas l'impression que ce dit Mumble soit considéré comme un moulin aux quatre vents où tout à chacun, sans être de la communauté CPC au minimum, viendrait poser ses bottes boueuses sur la table du salon.
Ou de servir de serveur de secours pour les sorties wow, par exemple... Il m'a quand même toujours semblé que ce serveur était un serveur de la communauté CPC, et pas la cinquième roue du carrosse d'une guilde qui aurait un ou deux membres CPC.

----------


## Say hello

Toi t'as dû tomber sur le squattage ni vu ni connu par une guilde qui n'a pas envie de se payer son serveur mumble.  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

> Pareil, j'ai fait un format C:, faudrait effacer "nahar". Je vais pendre un truc similaire genre nahar1. Merci.


Fait  ::):

----------


## L1quid

Possibilité de supprimer mon ancien pseudo (format toussa), "L1quid" ? Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai un liquid.. Pas de L1quid. C'est toi ?

----------


## L1quid

> J'ai un liquid.. Pas de L1quid. C'est toi ?


Ah possible que ce soit ça en effet, me souviens plus bien en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

liquid supprimé.  ::):

----------


## Scorbut

Salouté !

Est-ce possible de dégager Scorbut et apparentés pour que je puisse me reconnecter ?

----------


## L1quid

> J'ai un liquid.. Pas de L1quid. C'est toi ?





> liquid supprimé.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Vos certificats bon dieu!
Faites en un backup!
Tout le monde a un webmail.  :tired:

----------


## Scorbut

Oui, il faudrait...

----------


## Vader_666

> Salouté !
> 
> Est-ce possible de dégager Scorbut et apparentés pour que je puisse me reconnecter ?


fait.

----------


## Scorbut

Merci  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Vos certificats bon dieu!
> Faites en un backup!
> Tout le monde a un webmail.


Faut encore que mumble sache gérer ses propres certificats ! (4 sauvegardes, 1 seule a fonctionnée jusqu'à présent...)

----------


## Say hello

2 sauvegardes, les 2 ont fonctionné.
Mais sous Seven faut peut être le lancer en admin pour enregistrer son certif dans le disque C ou dans les docs.

Mais j'ai jamais eu de problème, c'est à croire que vous faites exprès de les trouver.  :tired:

----------


## gnouman

Dite là il y Mumble avec les certificats qui commence a me sortir par les trous de nez.

J'ai recrée un nouveau compte Mumble avec certificat, il ne me demande aucun mot de passe pour le crée mais quand je veux me reconnecter il me faut un mot de passe (même pour ouvrir le certificat) alors c'est quoi au juste ce qu'il faut faire parce que là dans le genre prise de tête on fait pas mieux...

----------


## Ezechiel

Je ne sais sincérement pas comment les gens font. Mais sincérement hein. J'ai installé mumble, créé un cerificat, sauvegardé le dit certificat à 2 endroits différents. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème depuis et je commence à me dire que finalement ce système de certificat ça fait le tri. Et quand je vois certain des mecs qu'on se ramasse sur mumble, si ceux qui restent dehors c'est pire alors c'est peut être pas plus mal. 



 ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

... Tu es gentil mais tu fais comment pour remettre un mot de passe dans un certificat et sur Mumble vue qu'*a aucun moment je n'en ai crée* *un* dans ta grande omniscience?

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as du faire une fausse manip'. Normalement ça te demande pas de mot de passe si tu as bien généré ton certificat et que tu es correctement enregistré ça ne te demande plus rien (c'est l'avantage du certificat justement).

----------


## gnouman

C'est bien là le problème.  ::O: 

Je suis bien enregistré (le + sur le personnage). 

Bon si tu peux détruire a nouveau mon compte Gnouman sous mumble.  ::|: 

Je sais je deviens chiant.  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

On le trouve ou ? ou on le sauvegarde comment le certificat ?
Histoire de pas venir ici redemander une suppression...

----------


## Say hello



----------


## Flipmode

Merci !

----------


## gnouman

Ah!  ::o: 

Je pige mieux je faisais crée un nouveau certificat!  ::sad:: 

Bon bah voila si une personne peux détruire le compte Gnouman encore une fois histoire que je ne me goure pas cette fois.  :tired:

----------


## clexanis

> Ah! 
> 
> Je pige mieux je faisais crée un nouveau certificat! 
> 
> Bon bah voila si une personne peux détruire le compte Gnouman encore une fois histoire que je ne me goure pas cette fois.


.........................

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ah! 
> 
> Je pige mieux je faisais crée un nouveau certificat! 
> 
> Bon bah voila si une personne peux détruire le compte Gnouman encore une fois histoire que je ne me goure pas cette fois.


Hein, tu vois? Il était pas justifié mon taunt?  ::XD::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon... Gnouman re-effacé.

----------


## Lili

> Hein, tu vois? Il était pas justifié mon taunt?


Il s'agit d'un homme gnou c'est pas vraiment de sa faute.

----------


## gnouman

> Il s'agit d'un homme gnou c'est pas vraiment de sa faute.


C'est toujours mieux que d'être une femme patate.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre je reste sur le même problème, a chaque reboot de mon PC le certificat (stocker sur un disque de sauvegarde externe) se trouve toujours a me demander mon mot de passe (alors que hier j'ai bien suivie la bonne procédure, hier je me de-loguer et re-loguer sans qu'il ne me demande rien)

Donc bon je veut bien être un peu con mais là il y a un truc qui va pas...  ::O: 


Enfin bon j'ai viré Mumble ça me prend la tête mais merci pour l'aide.

----------


## Vader_666

> je commence à me dire que finalement ce système de certificat ça fait le tri.


Mission Complete !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Par contre je reste sur le même problème, a chaque reboot de mon PC le certificat (stocké sur un disque de sauvegarde externe)


Alors Il faut savoir que quelque soit l'endroit ou tu sauvegarde ton certificat, ce n'est pas celui de ta sauvegarde qui est utilisé (il est caché somewhere...s'pour ca que y'a une fonction d'import)

Effectivement y'a surement un truc qui va pas, mais de la a savoir quoi....

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Salut,

Euh... j'vais sûrement entuber les mouches mais c'est par rapport à ça :



Je viens d'installer le logiciel et ça marche du tonnerre mais pourquoi ce message s'est affiché ?

Edit. Bon uppix pédale dans la semoule et j'ai fini par voir que tout était normal.  :tired:

----------


## war-p

Heu, j'ai loosé (mon authentification n'as pas marché...) et je voulais savoir si c'était possible de supprimer war-p.

----------


## Sao

:;):  Done.

----------


## war-p

Merci!

----------


## clexanis

Les admin vs elchizo

----------


## Elespada

> Les admin vs elchizo



De nos jours faut présenter ses excuses a des types qui te traitent de cons, qui te sortent que tu dis dla merde car tu n'es pas d'accord avec eux et si eux peuvent s'énerver et t'insulter toi tu dois juste la fermer et baisse ton pantalon pour attendre le pruneau, désolé je suis pas de ce genre la.

j'essaye d'expliquer la situation on m'écoute pas, l'admin en question a tout ses petits coupains autour il en profite quand tu es absent un moment pour la ramener (bah ouai les absents ont toujours torts).

Ah oui et derrière l'admin est persécuté 24/7 limite tu le hantes la nuit. alors que depuis 2 jours après l'incident tu squattes d'autres canals et que bizarrement si tu avais qqc a te reprocher tu irais pas dire bonjour a tout le monde (meme aux admins).

----------


## -=dolido=-

???

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ouinouin je suis une victime


C'est bien, ça t'occupe.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu dois nous confondre avec des gens que ça intéresse !

----------


## MeRkO

> Tu dois nous confondre avec des gens que ça intéresse !


Faut faire un blog!  ::mellow::

----------


## Vader_666

Encore un drama ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Les users qui sont pas admins mumble, on vous demande pas vraiment votre avis. Sauf si il est constructif ce qui est pas le cas en l'occurence. Sinon, go pve.

----------


## Elespada

Sauf qu'on donne pas son avis on répond a une question posé par qqn qui sait rien et qui ose t'insulter et te critiquer derrière et il craint rien car '"ah oui jsuis admin mumble j'ai tout les droits"

----------


## Roland Flure

Ezechiel disait simplement à ceux qui ne sont pas concernés de ne pas débattre sur le topic, c'est tout.
Merci de ne pas tout mélanger.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais, ça parait pas évident parce que j'ai viré tous les posts des mecs qui se melaient au débat pour dire des trucs comme "pouet" ou "haha".

----------


## Dorak

Ya un soucis avec le Mumble là ? Je peu plus rien faire, si j'essaie de switch : " le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans XXX " et ça peut importe le chan.

wut ?

----------


## ELOdry

Bon je comprends rien à votre mumble-truc là... quand je mets la sensibilité en normale, les autres entendent un putain d'écho, et quand je baisse la sensibilité, personne ne m'entends... alors que sur Steam ça marche très bien  ::sad::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ya un soucis avec le Mumble là ? Je peu plus rien faire, si j'essaie de switch : " le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans XXX " et ça peut importe le chan.
> 
> wut ?


Il faut que tu aies un certificat, ensuite quand tu te connectes on vient t'enregistrer.
Reconnecte toi.

----------


## Super Menteur

Le mumble est actuellement en cours de (grosse) réorganisation. On fera un post récapitulatif un peu plus tard.
En attendant, si vous êtes à la porte, merci de suivre les instructions de Roland, l'enregistrement par un autre utilisateur est désormais obligatoire.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Alors un gros ménage a été fait sur le mumble. On a viré un paquet de canaux qui ne servaient à rien (jamais personne dessus). Le concept est simple, il y a assez de canaux sur le mumble pour jouer à tout ce qu'on veut. Le but est d'arranger une peu la lisibilité du mumble et éviter de faire 15 scroll pour arriver en bas.

Nous avons créé des canaux "génériques" dans lesquels vous trouverez une partie des anciens canaux. Si vraiment le besoin se fait sentir pour un nouveau jeu, nous rajouteront les canaux nécessaires.

Je rappelle (car ça râle déjà) que vous n'êtes pas obligés d'être dans le bon canal pour jouer tous ensemble (le son est le même partout). Ils suffit de trouver un canal vide est c'est bon.

Le staff mumble  :B):

----------


## Sim's

Tout ça pour bannir plus facilement.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça change pas ça, c'est réglé en deux clics  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Woa, c'est vraiment le moment parfait mais je crois que je vais avoir un problème si je ressors une certaine anecdote.  ::ninja:: 

(Mais ça devrait suffire pour que l'intéressé sache de quoi je parle sans que je ne me rende coupable.)

----------


## cailloux

c'est bizarre : "le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans %salon%"

Je vérifie si il y a eut des changements depuis 2 ou 3 semaines.

Edit : à OK il faut que quelqu'un me valide si j'ai bien compris...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Edit : à OK il faut que quelqu'un me valide si j'ai bien compris...


Exactement.
D'ailleurs je rappelle que n'importe quel user peut le faire avec un simple clic-droit\register. Donc si vous voyez quelqu'un coincé dans le canal tout en bas, allez l'aider.

----------


## Say hello

C'est nouveau ça?
J'ai pas mémoire d'en avoir déjà entendu parlé.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça a été mis en place hier soir. En fin de compte c'est le même système qu'on avait à l'époque du TS, certificat en plus.

----------


## jeanma

Le petit probleme qui se pose au moment de la connexion sur le mum et que personne ne regarde en bas dans le dernier chan j'ai l'impression...
Et la question qui m'est venu est une fois enregistrer de nouveau, plus besoin de devoir attendre a chaque connexion ou pas?

Merci d'avance et merci au staff de cpc

----------


## jeanma

quelqu'un est passé et j'ai eu les infos que je voulais , passer une bonne soirée

----------


## Yshuya

Bon si quelqu'un peut passer pour me valider un certificat.

----------


## Say hello

Done.

Par contre ça va être une drôle d'habitude à prendre.

----------


## Roland Flure

On le faisait sur TS, y'a pas de raison que ça se passe moins bien maintenant.

----------


## Say hello

Vaut mieux ça que rien et finir en refuge d'une guilde de 45 pekin qui connait pas le magazine ni la communauté et veut pas se payer un serveur mumble.

----------


## Algent

Il y a eu un reset des enregistrés aujourd'hui ? Car hier soir jusqu'à 2H j'étais tranquille sur le mumble et la en me reconnectant je me retrouve sans enregistrement en muet sur le chan de base. Pendant un instant j'ai cru à une blague pas drôle  ::P: .

Pendant que j'y suis, ceux pas enregistrés peuvent ni envoyer de msg ni parler sur le chan de base, c'est pas simple de pouvoir rentrer du coup.

edit: ha on dirait qu'il y a plus d'auto mute (ou alors juste pour les non enregistrés ?) car c'est surtout ça qui pose problème en fait.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Pendant que j'y suis, ceux pas enregistrés peuvent ni envoyer de msg ni parler sur le chan de base, c'est pas simple de pouvoir rentrer du coup.


C'est pas comme si on avait tous au moins quelques personnes connectées sur Mumble en steamfriends.

----------


## Freefrag

Pour les tout nouveaux ca peut arriver mais bon c'est pas bien dramatique, si je me rappelle bien sur ts au bout d'un moment y'avait toujours un admin qui arrivait.

----------


## ggtr1138

Bonjour,

En ce moment des canards découvrent ou re-découvrent The Ship, on parle là. Ainsi serait-possible de créer un channel dédié sur Mumble ? Ou peut-être est-ce une mauvaise idée vu la réorganisation récente ?

----------


## Banjo

marche plus le mumble

----------


## Flubber

Wobak doit bosser dessus mais ça t'empêche pas de mettre des majuscules et des points.

----------


## Wobak

Le mumble est reparti.

Actuellement : 
*-Il faut être enregistré sur le mumble pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
-Pour cela, il faut s'enregistrer soi-même en ayant un certificat de créé, pour cela utilisez le menu Self > Register.*

Une fois que vous avez effectué cette simple étape, vous pouvez naviguer sur le Mumble.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Bonjour,
> 
> En ce moment des canards découvrent ou re-découvrent The Ship, on parle là. Ainsi serait-possible de créer un channel dédié sur Mumble ? Ou peut-être est-ce une mauvaise idée vu la réorganisation récente ?


Je n'ai pas le fin mot mais à titre personnel, je dirai non (j'ai passé 3/4 d'heure à nettoyer le mumble donc bon...), il y a plein de canaux libres en permanence, vous devriez pouvoir jouer tranquillement.

----------


## Sim's

À la rigueur tu peux renommer le chan Hidden en The Ship dans Autres Mods vu qu'il n'y a quasiment personne. Et si tu te sens d'attaque tu pourrais également renommer le chan Prophunt juste en dessous en Fretta Bête.  ::P:

----------


## Nortifer

L'avantage des channels réservés a chaque jeux, c'est que ca permet en un coup d'œil de voir qui joue a quoi. Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'il était ventripotent le mumble

----------


## Roland Flure

Sauf qu'il est très rare que les gens se mettent dans le canal réservé au jeu auquel ils jouent.

----------


## ggtr1138

Ok, merci pour vos réponses. On squattera donc un channel déserté.

----------


## Ördek

Je sais pas si ce problème n'existe qu'avec moi mais je viens de me register, il m'affiche "you have succesfully registered. You can now log in" et quand j'essaye de me log in il me dit "Login failed: You did not seem to provide all the necessary data." Alors bon j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi  :tired: 

Edit : j'ai réussi en fait le bug venait de mon mumble  ::):

----------


## freuf

Plop les gens, j'ai un petit souci de certificat. 

J'ai formaté l'ordi récemment, donc perte du certif original. J'ai réinstallé Mumble et créé un nouveau certif mais je ne peux pas me connecter au serveur CPC avec ("wrong password for user"). il y a une solution à ça ? Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Ben tu ne peux pas utiliser le même pseudo avec un certificat différent.
Un admin mumble va supprimer ton utilisateur et tu pourras t'enregistrer de nouveau avec ton pseudo.

PS: mets ton certificat sur un webmail, ça te permettra de l'importer en cas de formatage  :;):

----------


## freuf

> Ben tu ne peux pas utiliser le même pseudo avec un certificat différent.
> Un admin mumble va supprimer ton utilisateur et tu pourras t'enregistrer de nouveau avec ton pseudo.
> 
> PS: mets ton certificat sur un webmail, ça te permettra de l'importer en cas de formatage


Ok merci. Mon pseudo est "Dwa", quelqu'un peut-il le supprimer silvouplé ? mersi et désolé  ::):

----------


## Jojo Mordicus

Normal que j'arrive pas à me connecter?
J'ai beau utiliser l'adresse mumble.canardpc.com:64738 et le port par défaut : nada  ::sad::

----------


## Hazazel

Tu as essayé juste mumble.canardpc.com? Si je précise le port dans l'URL ça marche pas chez moi.

----------


## Jojo Mordicus

Effectivement ça marche ainsi  ::rolleyes:: 
Merci infiniment!  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Ok merci. Mon pseudo est "Dwa", quelqu'un peut-il le supprimer silvouplé ? mersi et désolé


C'est fait.

----------


## freuf

> C'est fait.


C'est tout bon, merci !

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Hey,

Vous nous avez enlevé le canal Bloodline Champions  ::(: 
Pourrait-on le récupérer, s'il vous plaît?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Hey,
> 
> Vous nous avez enlevé le canal Bloodline Champions 
> Pourrait-on le récupérer, s'il vous plaît?


Désolé, il y a encore une soixantaine de canaux disponibles sur le mumble, vous devriez en trouver un vide facilement.

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Okay, merci quand même

----------


## Pataplouf

En fait on devrait renommer tous les canaux selon le modèle suivant :

-1
-2
-3
-4
-5
Etc.

Ce serait bien.

----------


## Say hello

Bah le but de la manoeuvre d'avoir nettoyé le mumble c'est de pas avoir 75% de canaux utilisé 3 jours par an sur une lubie.

----------


## Chre

Bonjour,

C'est moi ou le serveur mumble.canardpc.com est HS là maintenant tout de suite ?

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est moi ou le serveur mumble.canardpc.com est HS là maintenant tout de suite ?


C'est toi.

----------


## Chre

> C'est toi.


Mince alors  ::(: 
Pourquoi il me dit ça alors



> [12:04:51] Bienvenue sur Mumble.  [12:04:55] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion. 
>  [12:05:06] Reconnexion. 
>  [12:05:06] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu te connectes bien sur mumble.canardpc.com (port par défaut) ?

Parce que là on est dessus et tout fonctionne  ::):  On entend le chat de Sao même.

----------


## Sao

Ouais, elle dit "Miaou".

----------


## picrou

> Ouais, elle dit "Miaou".


Mouton  ::wub::

----------


## Woshee

Suite a une sale mauvaise manip de débutant, j'ai remplacé mon certificat par un nouveau et écraser mon ancien certificat.... donc plus de connexion sous mon ancien pseudo.

C'possible qu'un admin supprime le pseudo "woshee" svp?

Merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## freuf

Plop, c'est possible de supprimer le pseudo "Dwa" s'il vous plaît ? C'est la dernière fois :x merci !

----------


## Vader_666

> Plop, c'est possible de supprimer le pseudo "Dwa" s'il vous plaît ? C'est la dernière fois :x merci !


C'est fait.

----------


## Froh

Bonjour, faudrait suppr le pseudo "froh" vu que j'ai formaté tout ca, et que jpeux plus me log  ::P: 

(ah ptin en fait y'a mass demandes de ce genre : D)

edit : Du coup c'est fait , merci ephez :D

----------


## Raez

Je ne retrouve plus mon password etc ::(: 

Un admin pourrait delete le pseudo Raez?

Merci tout plein ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Voilà.

----------


## fenrhir

Hu, mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, what the fuck ? J'ai rien changé... Quelqu'un à une idée ?
S'il faut supprimer l'user, c'est fenrhir aussi. Sachant que j'ai un back-up de mon certificat...

J'avoue pas comprendre :
 - installation y'a quelques jours, et création du certif', et connexion OK.
 - connexion OK pendant quelques jours.
 - paf, il se plaint que le mot de passe est HS...

----------


## claneys

Ok tout nouveau sur mumble. Je suis légèrement effrayé par la foule de canaux disponibles Oo

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ok tout nouveau sur mumble. Je suis légèrement effrayé par la foule de canaux disponibles Oo


Dis toi qu'on en a viré une tripotée, alors estime-toi heureux  ::P:

----------


## Shinssue

Salut les canards, je viens joué de temps en temps sur le mumble CanardPC. 
Mais à coté, j'ai un mumble pour ma team TF2, je ne trouve pas comment mettre une images en message d'accueil.

Quelqu'un aurait 2 secondes pour m'apprendre cette technique ultime ?  :B):

----------


## Wobak

Heu le mieux c'est d'avoir une interface d'admin mumble pour faire ça.

Envoie moi tes infos en MP du genre : quel version de mumble, quelle plateforme, quel modules (dbus / ice), etc...

----------


## Gunshine

Bonjour a tous.

Quand j'essaye de créer un certificat j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant: "Incapable de résoudre le domaine" 
Il faut bien rentrer son adresse mail?
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclairer?

c'est bon j'ai trouvé une solution simple: ne pas entrer d'adresse mail ::ninja::

----------


## Mantalo

Je suis nouveau aussi (je me suis inscrit pour voir des vers) et j'ai une série de questions idiotes :

- je n'ai pas de micro pour le moment, je peux communiquer quand même? ::P: 
- quand je suis dans un canal, l'arborescence des autres canaux se déroule automatiquement : c'est normal ou je suis mauvais?

Sinon, merci à vous et à gandi  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Je suis nouveau aussi (je me suis inscrit pour voir des vers) et j'ai une série de questions idiotes :
> 
> - je n'ai pas de micro pour le moment, je peux communiquer quand même?
> - quand je suis dans un canal, l'arborescence des autres canaux se déroule automatiquement : c'est normal ou je suis mauvais?
> 
> Sinon, merci à vous et à gandi


Tu peux envoyer des messages écrits (mais quand on est en full screen, on ne peut pas les lires  :tired: ).
C'est normal dans la config par défaut. Dans les options tu peux choisir comment tu veux dérouler les canaux (Tous, seulement s'il y a des joueurs dedans, aucun).

----------


## flochy

> Tu peux envoyer des messages écrits (mais quand on est en full screen, on ne peut pas les lires ).


Ben si, sur le 2e écran !  :Cigare:

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai exclus cette possibilité... Même si moi aussi je peux lire sur le second écran  :B):

----------


## fenrhir

Han, bowdel de couillon de lapin, j'ai pas fait gaffe :  "expiry date" au 17 août  ::XD:: 
La connerie de piège, tsssss.

Heu, c'est possible d'effacer le pseudo"fenrhir" svp  ::siffle::  Enfin, c'est la seule solution, je crois ? Faut tout recommencer pour être authentifié ensuite ?

*Piaf :*  Merfi !

----------


## Roland Flure

Fenrhir supprimé.

----------


## fenrhir

OK, bon, là j'avoue être perdu.
Je recrée mon certificat, hop hop.
Je teste : déconnexion, reconnexion...

"Wrong password etc"...

Comprends pas ça a bien marché une semaine et là, paf  ::'(: 

*Piaf :* Et là ça remarche, oh bowdel j'y pige que dalle, mais on va pas chercher ::XD::

----------


## Franco

Salut.

Voulant me mettre sur mumble pour participer au tournois Worms, comme un gros couillon j'ai copié/collé en identifiant : mumble.canardpc.com, donc je me suis enregistré en tant que "mumble.canardpc.com" ...

Si on pouvait me supprimer, merci. Et désolé, je suis vraiment un idiot.

----------


## Aun

Le channel Red Orchestra a été supprimé ou bien n'a-t-il jamais existé?

----------


## Wobak

> Salut.
> 
> Voulant me mettre sur mumble pour participer au tournois Worms, comme un gros couillon j'ai copié/collé en identifiant : mumble.canardpc.com, donc je me suis enregistré en tant que "mumble.canardpc.com" ...
> 
> Si on pouvait me supprimer, merci. Et désolé, je suis vraiment un idiot.


C'est fait.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut.
> 
> Voulant me mettre sur mumble pour participer au tournois Worms, comme un gros couillon j'ai copié/collé en identifiant : mumble.canardpc.com, donc je me suis enregistré en tant que "mumble.canardpc.com" ...
> 
> Si on pouvait me supprimer, merci. Et désolé, je suis vraiment un idiot.


C'était donc toi ?

Je me permets donc de me fendre d'un  :haha:  en ton honneur  ::lol::

----------


## Sim's

Elle est bien bonne celle là  ::XD::

----------


## Mantalo

> Ben si, sur le 2e écran !


Ah désolé, je n'ai pas ça en stock... je crois que je vais plutôt investir dans un micro  ::P:

----------


## supermoutmout

> Salut.
> 
> Voulant me mettre sur mumble pour participer au tournois Worms, comme un gros couillon j'ai copié/collé en identifiant : mumble.canardpc.com, donc je me suis enregistré en tant que "mumble.canardpc.com" ...
> 
> Si on pouvait me supprimer, merci. Et désolé, je suis vraiment un idiot.


C'est vrai que tu nous a fait rire sur le chan LoL  ::P:  quand on voyait les logs de la fenêtre à droite !
_mumble.canardpc.com connected_ ( ::O: , trop fort le chan qui se connecte à lui-même  ::o: )
_mumble.canardpc.com disconnected_ (Sûrement parce que tu te rends compte de ton pseudo  ::P: )
_mumble.canardpc.com connected_ (Tentative de changement de pseudo? ::rolleyes:: )
_mumble.canardpc.com disconnected_ (T'y est pas arrivé  ::P: )

----------


## Nono

> Le channel Red Orchestra a été supprimé ou bien n'a-t-il jamais existé?


Il a existé je crois. Mais je ne sais pas s'il était très utilisé.

----------


## Nykhola

Dites, y'a plus de chan pour faire du GTA ? ::'(:

----------


## Tien 12

J'ai perdu mon MDP pour Mumble, y a moyen de le réinitialiser ?

----------


## Vader_666

y a pas de mdp  ::): 

Par contre je supprime ton compte, il faudra t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## Tien 12

Nickel, c'est bon  :;): .
Merci.

----------


## Ushak

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Mumble mais je ne trouve pas le serveur de canardpc sur la liste. quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

----------


## Flubber

Tu fais "ajouter un nouveau" et tu rentre ça :

----------


## Ushak

Superbe !
Merci.

----------


## Nono

Hello.

Je compte mettre mumble au démarrage, de façon à surveiller de plus prèt qui joue à quoi, et pas être alone tout seul forever.

Y'a un moyen de faire en sorte qu'il se connecte au server Canard PC au démarrage de l'appli ?

----------


## Wobak

D'après la doc de Mumble oui.

Au lieu de lancer Mumble au démarrage, tu fais un raccourci vers mumble://mumble.canardpc.com/?version=1.2.2 dans un fichier shortcut, et ça devrait directement te connecter.

----------


## Nono

Cool, merci, j'essaie ce soir.

edit : ça marche.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et mierda je me suis planté de pseudo lors de mon premier passage sur le serveur cpc, serait-il possible de supprimer mon certificat, mon pseudo enfin tout ce qui me concerne pour refaire quelques chose de propre ?

----------


## Roland Flure

SouthCross supprimé.

----------


## t4nk

Je peux utiliser mumble comme d'habitude mais quand je me connecte j'ai droit au message "Vous avez été suspendu par %1". C'est juste un petit ratage ou je suis réellement interdit de quelque chose, mais quoi dans ce cas ?

----------


## Sao

Sûrement parce que t'es dans le chan "Ze suis AFK" quand t'arrives.

----------


## t4nk

Nop, là j'étais dans world of Tanks quand je me suis connecté.
Mais ton idée est pas conne, après vérification c'est en fait quand on passe dans le chan AFK qu'on a ce message. Je me rappelle pas que ça le mettait avant.

----------


## johnclaude

> Hello.
> 
> Je compte mettre mumble au démarrage, de façon à surveiller de plus prèt qui joue à quoi, et pas être alone tout seul forever.
> 
> Y'a un moyen de faire en sorte qu'il se connecte au server Canard PC au démarrage de l'appli ?





> D'après la doc de Mumble oui.
> 
> Au lieu de lancer Mumble au démarrage, tu fais un raccourci vers mumble://mumble.canardpc.com/?version=1.2.2 dans un fichier shortcut, et ça devrait directement te connecter.


La question que je voulais poser et la réponse qui va bien.
Ça marche bien merci.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> SouthCross supprimé.


Merci, je suis votre serviteur.  :;):

----------


## Nono

Je retire ce que j'ai dit, j'ai trouvé ce je cherchais...

----------


## Vader_666

> Nop, là j'étais dans world of Tanks quand je me suis connecté.
> Mais ton idée est pas conne, après vérification c'est en fait quand on passe dans le chan AFK qu'on a ce message. Je me rappelle pas que ça le mettait avant.


Ca l'a toujours mis. C'est parce que dans ce chan tu es rendu muet par le serveur.

----------


## Ozburne

Bonjour mes canards !

Pourriez vous me supprimer  ( utilisateur *Ozburne* )de mumble svp  ::P: 

D'avance merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait (j'ai aussi viré Ozburne_).

----------


## Ozburne

Merci beaucoup et encore plus pour avoir pensé à virer mon double en même temps !

Respect !   :B):

----------


## Leybi

J'essaye de me connecter au Mumble, mais je me tape un "Wrong password for user"... :/

----------


## Leybi

Merci !

...

Vous pouvez supprimer Leybi ? :D

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## Leybi

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Akheris

C'est possible de supprimer mon pseudo aussi ? Je me souviens absolument pas du mot de pass que j'utilisais(surement un truc à la con encore).

----------


## Sao

Akheris, c'est fait.

----------


## Akheris

> Akheris, c'est fait.


Merci !

----------


## dino86

Bonjour, impossible de me connecter sur mumble, il me demande un mot de passe  ::O: 

Serait il possible d'être supprimé pour recommencer la procédure ? (Pseudo Dino)

Merci  ::):

----------


## Sao

C'est fait, y'a plus de Dino.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça fait environ 65 millions d'années, mais merci pour l'info.

----------


## dino86

Merci Sao  ::): 




> Ça fait environ 65 millions d'années, mais merci pour l'info.


Si si, ils sont tout autour de toi. Tu sais les machins qui se font une joie de faire leurs besoins sur toi dans un gloussement de plaisir  ::(: 

(Et non j'en fait pas parti  ::O: )

----------


## Malakit

Coin!

J'ai un petit souci avec mumble. Bon je ne vais pas souvent dessus donc s'cusé si l'erreur viens de moi.

Je voulais me faire une partie de R.U.S.E avec quelques canards, mais quand j'essaie de me connecter sur le chan de R.U.S.E (ainsi que tous les autres) j'ai un message qui me dit que le privilège entrer m'est refusé.

La dernière fois que je suis venue sur mumble tout marchais parfaitement.

Que faire?

Coin

----------


## clexanis

> Coin!
> 
> J'ai un petit souci avec mumble. Bon je ne vais pas souvent dessus donc s'cusé si l'erreur viens de moi.
> 
> Je voulais me faire une partie de R.U.S.E avec quelques canards, mais quand j'essaie de me connecter sur le chan de R.U.S.E (ainsi que tous les autres) j'ai un message qui me dit que le privilège entrer m'est refusé.
> 
> La dernière fois que je suis venue sur mumble tout marchais parfaitement.
> 
> Que faire?
> ...


Lire les instruction  :tired: 



> Depuis le 13/08/2010, il faut être enregistré sur le serveur. Pour cela, sélectionnez le menu Self et Register (ou S'enregistrer). Il vous faut un certificat valide.

----------


## Malakit

> Lire les instruction


Pfff et c'était marqué en gros a coté... ::|: 

Faut que je me fasse faire des yeux.

Mais merci quand même!

----------


## dino86

Bonjours, toujours un soucis avec le serveur Mumble, si je me connecte avec Dino, il me demande un mot de passe, si je me connecte avec Dino_, ça marche  ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

Ton certificat est lié à Dino_... Je supprime les 2 et tu devras t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## dino86

Ok c'est bon, merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Dekans

Je viens d'installer Mumble.
J'ai fait 'register', ça m'a rien demandé mon certificat n'était pas bon.
J'ai refait un certificat, mais à la connexion mumble me demande un mot de passe alors que j'en ai jamais rentré  ::huh::

----------


## Wobak

Alors quand t'as fait register en fait, t'as enregistré le premier certificat qui devait être bon...

Edit : j'ai supprimé Dekans tu dvrais pouvoir te reconnecter et te réenregister.

----------


## Dekans

Pourtant je me suis fait jeter avec mon premier certif.
Merci, je me réinscris ce soir.

----------


## Schoumy

Même soucis, il me demande un mdp alors que j'en ai tapé aucun :/

----------


## Morgoth

Pareil, on me demande un MDP qui n'existe pas (en tout cas pas chez moi)...

----------


## Say hello

Un jour on découvrira ce que vous foutez avec vos certificats pour toujours trouver un problème.  :tired:

----------


## Dekans

Pour le certificat, j'ai utilisé la première option de création. Celle qui s'appelle "création automatique" ou un truc du genre.
Et ça fait foirer le register.

En faisant "create new certificate" là c'est bon j'en ai un bien, en plus ça dure 30 secondes, il demande juste le pseudo et une adresse mail.

----------


## XWolverine

Dites les admins, c'est possible un chan F1-2010 (ou Canarmulaouane) dans _4 - Voitures et sports_ ? Parce que ça va monter en puissance, le multi sur ce jeu, je pense  :;):

----------


## Sao

Ayé.

----------


## XWolverine

Quelle efficacité  :;):

----------


## Ag!to

Au risque de continuer la série et de passer pour un boulet, possible de virer le "Agito" (ou même peut-être "Ag!to") de façon a ce que je puisse me log?

J'avais bien fait un backup, mais j'ai oublié de le sauvegarder après un formatage  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Au risque de continuer la série et de passer pour un boulet, possible de virer le "Agito" (ou même peut-être "Ag!to") de façon a ce que je puisse me log?
> 
> J'avais bien fait un backup, mais j'ai oublié de le sauvegarder après un formatage


Done

----------


## Elidjah

Coucou, j'ai Mumble qui se vautre lamentablement lorsque j'essaie de me connecter chez les Ducks, y'aurait moyen de virer les comptes Elidjah et Elidjah_CPC (je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe du 2ème pseudo par contre) ? Merci à l'avance

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done

----------


## Morgoth

Toujours ce MDP à la con...

Je suis censé faire quoi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Morgoth

Toujours le même problème...

Halp§

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de supprimer ton enregistrement.... Enregistre-toi de nouveau.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Viens ranger ta chambre §§





> _[22:38:16] Gregounech disconnected._


Epic  :^_^: .

----------


## KiwiX

Hahaha c'était énorme  :Cigare:

----------


## Lovepotage

hello 
un ptit prob, je lance mumble crée un certificat, me connecte au serveur cpc et... connexion au serveur rejete : invalid username !
j'ai raté un truc?

edit : bon avec mon ancien identifiant ca marche! je sais pas pourquoi mais pas grave!

----------


## flochy

Hello,

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire tourner avec succès mumble pour android ?

----------


## Dekans

> Epic .





> Hahaha c'était énorme


J'aurais tellement aimé vivre ça  :^_^: 



> Hello,
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire tourner avec succès mumble pour android ?


Il me dit "mumble connected" et rien....  ::huh:: 

Je peux absolument rien faire.
C'est quoi le port pour mumble.canardpc.com ? (sait-on jamais)

----------


## flochy

> Il me dit "mumble connected" et rien.... 
> 
> Je peux absolument rien faire.
> C'est quoi le port pour mumble.canardpc.com ? (sait-on jamais)


Voilà pareil... Bizarre quand même. Le port c'est 64738.
Et puis pas d'histoire de certificat, c'est peut être pour ça qu'on ne peut pas voir les channels ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Il me dit "mumble connected" et rien.... 
> 
> Je peux absolument rien faire.
> C'est quoi le port pour mumble.canardpc.com ? (sait-on jamais)


Pareil. Voilà le port : *64738.*

----------


## Dekans

Ouais il met bien 64738 par défaut.
Donc il dit connected, mais on reste à l'écran de connexion, et aucun serice ne tourne en tâche de fond...

----------


## flochy

En farfouillant un peu sur l'espèce de copie de sourceforge qui sert de repository, j'ai l'impression que le problème avec le serveur canard vient des certificats qui ne sont pour l'instant pas gérés. Donc pas de mumble Android CPC pour l'instant...

----------


## Dekans

> En farfouillant un peu sur l'espèce de copie de sourceforge qui sert de repository, j'ai l'impression que le problème avec le serveur canard vient des certificats qui ne sont pour l'instant pas gérés. Donc pas de mumble Android CPC pour l'instant...


On aurait pu se faire des conférence téléphoniques entre nous  ::ninja:: 

L'intérêt est quand même un peu limité sur portable.

----------


## Frypolar

> L'intérêt est quand même un peu limité sur portable.


Sauf quand t'es à l'étranger  ::ninja:: .

----------


## flochy

Ouais c'est vrai mais bon je trouvais ça marrant comme concept de me dire que je vous pouvais chatter avec des canards de n'importe où et n'importe quand...

----------


## Dekans

> Ouais c'est vrai mais bon je trouvais ça marrant comme concept de me dire que je vous pouvais chatter avec des canards de n'importe où et n'importe quand...


Quand ça sera possible faudrait le faire juste histoire de...  :^_^:

----------


## Ephez

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble

Fonctionne sur N900! (tested)

----------


## Rock'n'Roll

Salut,

J'ai un petit problème pour me connecter sur Mumble, apparemment mon nom est invalide (_Rock'n'roll_) pourtant j'ai créer un certificat avec ce nom, je sais pas si ça a un rapport, enfin je suppose, par contre en mettant _RocknRoll_ ça passe, j'ai accès à tout les channels mais je peux pas y rentrer, tout est grisé,  à part "_send message_".

Qu'est ce qu'y fait que ça marche pô ?  :WTF: 

Edit : bon en fait ça marche, j'avais oublier de m'enregistrer  ::P:  par contre le nom Rock'n'roll ne passe pas, dommage  ::'(:

----------


## Vader_666

Réenregistre toi  ::):

----------


## Sim's

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème pour me connecter sur Mumble, apparemment mon nom est invalide (_Rock'n'roll_) pourtant j'ai créer un certificat avec ce nom, je sais pas si ça a un rapport, enfin je suppose, par contre en mettant _RocknRoll_ ça passe, j'ai accès à tout les channels mais je peux pas y rentrer, tout est grisé,  à part "_send message_".
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'y fait que ça marche pô ? 
> 
> Edit : bon en fait ça marche, j'avais oublier de m'enregistrer  par contre le nom Rock'n'roll ne passe pas, dommage


Mumble n'accepte pas les apostrophes, sans doute un Bernard Pivot hater.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Idem avec les espaces.

----------


## Sim's

> Idem avec les espaces.


Sans doute un Renault hater.

----------


## Wobak

En fait il pourrait, mais j'ai eu la flemme jai fait les choses à moitié.

----------


## serval80

Salut à tous. Je viens de mettre les info pour me connecter mais il me demande un pass! Est-ce normal?? ::sad::

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as bien créé un certificat ? Tu t'es enregistré ?

----------


## flochy

> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble
> 
> Fonctionne sur N900! (tested)


Chanceux ! Mais c'est pas la même build pour Android, il faut donc qu'on attende...

----------


## Ephez

On sait que ca avance déjà!  :;):

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Salut les canards!

A lire les posts, j'ai l'impression de pas être le seul à qui c'est arrivé, mais après un reformatage intempestif j'ai bêtement paumé dans les limbes des partitions écrasées le certificat Mumble, et donc je ne peux plus me connecter au serveur CPC  ::|: 
Serait-il donc possible aux admins de désenregistrer le pseudo Zaiyurhf ?

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Sao

C'est fait!

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Yes, merci Saosul  :;):

----------


## Pendah

Sous Mumble mon micro fait un bruit horrible, j'ai essayé de régler mais rien à faire. pourtant sous CS:S ou Skype le son est normal. C'est le test qui déconne ou mon micro ?

----------


## Bone

Salut, je voulais savoir si c'était possible d'utiliser le chan WoW (ou au mieux de créer un chan spécial dedans) pour la guilde dans laquelle je suis, on est tous un peu pauvre et on a pas encore de serv...
(On fait que des raids 10 donc on serait pas plus de 10pinspins sur le chan)
Merci !

----------


## killghis

Mumble est HS ::|:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Say touss kassay mai g rien fay say pa ma phote §§§

edit : en fait le serveur uber est aussi cassé, tout comme uber.fr

----------


## Ashlook

C'est la machine qu'est toute cassée.

----------


## ticonderoga

Je l'avais dit, TS c'est mieux que Mumble... §§§

----------


## Flipmode

Eradan viens nous chercher !

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est bon ça marche.

----------


## bigstef

Bonjour
Je ne parviens pas à rejoindre un salon.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci

Finalement je ne parviens pas à entrer dans canal supcom

Merci je peux accéder à ce salon maintenant

----------


## Vladtepes

Salut,
j'ai foiré mon identification en faisant une fausse manip avec mon certifica...  ::(: 

Un gentil admin pourrait-il supprimer mon compte ("Vlad Tepes" et éventuellment celui que j'ai du créer pour pouvoir me co "Vlad") du mumble ?

----------


## Sao

Ayé, tout est supprimé.

----------


## Vladtepes

merci tout plein !

EDIT: euh... ça ne marche toujours pas... impossible de me connecter avec le nick "Vlad Tepes"

----------


## Frypolar

T'as pas droit aux espaces il me semble.

----------


## Vladtepes

Hum...
effectivement, ça me dit quelque chose...

----------


## LeBabouin

Salut! 

2 problèmes:

pas de mumble.canardpc.com dans le liste des serveursje lis dans le thread que le certificat est nominatif, or quand j'ai cliqué pour créer le certif, il ne m'a pas demandé mon nom

*Edith OK il m'a fallu "ajouter un serveur" pour qu'il apparaisse (dans les favoris), c'est normal ?
*Edith2 ça sert à quoi qu'il affiche mon propre nom sur l'écran quand je suis connecté ? Merci.

----------


## CanardNoir

> Salut les canards!
> 
> A lire les posts, j'ai l'impression de pas être le seul à qui c'est arrivé, mais après un reformatage intempestif j'ai bêtement paumé dans les limbes des partitions écrasées le certificat Mumble, et donc je ne peux plus me connecter au serveur CPC 
> Serait-il donc possible aux admins de désenregistrer le pseudo Zaiyurhf ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


La même chose j'ai changé de PC et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certif, du coup impossible de me connecter il me demande un pass.

Si on pouvait me désenregistrer également ce serait super merci. (CanardNoir).

----------


## serval80

Je peut pas me loguer  ::(:  il me demande un pass. Peut être parce-que j'ai négliger le certificat dont j'ignore l'utilité ::P: ; Apparemment les admins peuvent retirer les info de la base de donnés donc s'il peuvent retirer les info relative au pseudo "serval" ça serai cool.

----------


## Vader_666

> La même chose j'ai changé de PC et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certif, du coup impossible de me connecter il me demande un pass.
> 
> Si on pouvait me désenregistrer également ce serait super merci. (CanardNoir).





> Je peut pas me loguer  il me demande un pass. Peut être parce-que j'ai négliger le certificat dont j'ignore l'utilité; Apparemment les admins peuvent retirer les info de la base de donnés donc s'il peuvent retirer les info relative au pseudo "serval" ça serai cool.


Fait et fait  ::): 

Le certificat sert à t'authentifier auprès du serveur  ::):

----------


## RObikO

La mme chose pour si s'est possible svp  ::rolleyes:: 
Mon pseudo est RObikO sur le mumble  ::):

----------


## CanardNoir

Merci

----------


## Nortifer

> Salut! 
> 
> 2 problèmes:
> 
> pas de mumble.canardpc.com dans le liste des serveursje lis dans le thread que le certificat est nominatif, or quand j'ai cliqué pour créer le certif, il ne m'a pas demandé mon nom
> 
> *Edith OK il m'a fallu "ajouter un serveur" pour qu'il apparaisse (dans les favoris), c'est normal ?
> *Edith2 ça sert à quoi qu'il affiche mon propre nom sur l'écran quand je suis connecté ? Merci.


Oui, c'est normal.
Et je suppose que tu parles de l'overlay. En fait, ca affiche toutes les personnes présentes sur ton channel. Donc si tu es seul dedans, ben y a que toi.

----------


## Sao

Non mais moi cette option de voir son propre nom m'a bien aidé quand j'ai eu une amnésie et que je me souvenais plus de qui j'étais.
Merci Mumble!

----------


## Rôlliste

Juste une question, normale s'il me demande un pass pour me connecter  alors que j'ai le certificat et tous et tous

----------


## Vader_666

Non, quelque chose n'a pas du fonctionner. Un gentil admin va devoir effacer ton compte mumble et tu pourras t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## Rôlliste

Quand tu dis effacer le compte, c'est effacer un compte mumble ? ou effacer le pseudo sur le mumble cpc ? :mecquicaptequedalle: sinon merci pour la réponse

----------


## Johnsun

Bonjour, 

Nouvel inscrit sur les forums Canard PC, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de disposer d'un channel pour un jeu n'étant pas dans la liste sur Mumble. C’est un jeu récent d'avion, type arcade en ligne.  

Il s'agit de Heroes in the Sky (HIS) : http://his.gamescampus.com/

J'y ai créé une escadrille et je suis à la recherche d'un serveur Mumble gratuit où nous fixer le plus durablement possible. 

L'escadrille s'appelle Sqn341, en référence au célèbre Squadron Sqn341 d'Alsace, nous comptons pour le moment 19 membres et les recrues afflux tous les jours. 

Si il est possible de mettre en place une partie :
- HIS
  - Sqn341 : en channel

Ca serait vraiment le graal  ::):

----------


## Sao

Je suis pas d'accord.
Non pas que ta demande ait été bien effectuée, mais simplement que si on accepte, on accepterait aussi des guildes venues de partout et au final on se retrouverait avec des tas de gens pas inscrits sur le forum.

----------


## Kami93

edit : c'est bon!

----------


## ticonderoga

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Nouvel inscrit sur les forums Canard PC, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de disposer d'un channel pour un jeu n'étant pas dans la liste sur Mumble. C’est un jeu récent d'avion, type arcade en ligne.  
> 
> Il s'agit de Heroes in the Sky (HIS) : http://his.gamescampus.com/
> 
> J'y ai créé une escadrille et je suis à la recherche d'un serveur Mumble gratuit où nous fixer le plus durablement possible. 
> 
> L'escadrille s'appelle Sqn341, en référence au célèbre Squadron Sqn341 d'Alsace, nous comptons pour le moment 19 membres et les recrues afflux tous les jours. 
> ...


Attaché de presse et déjà les santiags sur la table basse du salon... 
J'pense comme Sao, c'est pas opportun!

----------


## Rôlliste

Pour effacer mon compte mumble c'est bon ou pas ? si ont créer un trustesd certificate sa marcherait ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Pour effacer mon compte mumble c'est bon ou pas ? si ont créer un trustesd certificate sa marcherait ?


Quel est ton pseudo sur Mumble ?  ::): 
C'est pour effacer ton enregistrement sur le mumble CPC  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h20 ----------




> Blabla sympathique et poli (suffisamment rare pour être noté) mais malgré tout assez gonflé


Pour les raisons évoquées par Sao c'est plutôt non.

----------


## Rôlliste

Le pseudo d'enregistrement sur mumble est Rôlliste

----------


## Frite

Je crois que les accents mettent un peu du caca dans l'enregistrement, réessaie sans.

Sinon, Johnsun, adresse toi directement au responsable des canaux, Roland, il est très conciliant pour créer des canaux.

----------


## Rôlliste

Bon la j'ai le droit a un : "l'hôte distant a fermé le connexion"
normal ?

----------


## Mr Navette

Plop, bon alors j'explique.

J'ai changé de pc et donc de certificat, pourriez-vous si aimables que vous êtes effacer le compte MrNavette ou Navette ( Je sais plus exactement ) pour que je puisse me co normalement à tout les chans.

Merci bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Johnsun

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Après avoir fait un tour sur le site, j'ai remarqué que ce jeu n'était pas référencé par Canard PC et les sites francophones sur le sujet, vu son récent âge, sont loin d'avoir fleuri. J'ai attaqué une série de guides sur les forums jeuxonline.info et je la mets à disposition à qui m'en fera la demande, du moins dans un avenir proche, les guides sont à l'heure actuel en cours d'élaboration. 

Vous pouvez jeter un oeil par ici : http://forums.jeuxonline.info/forumd...f=561&jeu=1248

Qui sait, ce jeu plaira peut être à certains d'entre-vous !?

Je m'en vais de ce pas quérir Sir Roland !

Bonne continuation à vous  ::):

----------


## Sao

Navette, c'est bon.

----------


## Rôlliste

Bon c'est bon j'ai réussis à me co sous le pseudo de roliste, par contre pourquoi le channel 7 est impossible à rejoindre ?

----------


## Mr Navette

Merci Sao  :;):

----------


## RObikO

Si c'est possible de supprimer le nom de compte "rob" et "RObikO" svp


Merci

----------


## Eklis

Pour info, ya moyen de déposer une plainte pour comportement reloud ? Du genre intentional disruption of bonne humeur ?

----------


## Vader_666

Non... Enfin il n'y a rien de formalisé. Par contre il ne faut pas hésiter à venir héler un admin mumble (Wobak, Flubber, Sao ou moi-même entre autres...). Ou poster ici-même.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Pour info, ya moyen de déposer une plainte pour comportement reloud ? Du genre intentional disruption of bonne humeur ?


N'hésite surtout pas, on se fera un plaisir de faire revenir la bonne humeur.

----------


## Paolo

Bonjour,

On commence à être nombreux sur le canal Company of Heroes (la version online a ramené du populo!), et on a un seul sous-canal. On se marche un peu dessus, donc c'est possible d'en rajouter un ou deux syouplé?

Merci

----------


## Eklis

> N'hésite surtout pas, on se fera un plaisir de faire revenir la bonne humeur.


Bah j'ai fait un petit post explicatif ici. J'ai aussi envoyé un message à Ezechiel avec le nom des intéressés, je sais qu'on est pas les premiers à trouver leur comportement déplacé (je pèse mes mots). Il me semble pas que les types en question soient inscrits sur le forum.

Mais bon on a pas enregistré ni rien donc on a absolument aucune preuve, ya que les témoignages de divers canards qui pourraient étayer notre propos je pense.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Coin.

Je voudrai savoir pourquoi quand je me connecte au mumble on me demande un mot de passe  :Emo: 

EDIT : non c'est bon en fait, problème de certif.

----------


## croustibatte

> Je voudrai savoir pourquoi quand je me connecte au mumble on me demande un mot de passe


Heu, j'ai ce même problème, pour ma première tentative de connexion j'ai créé au certificat auto, j'ai pu me connecter et j'ai fait register, mais je ne pouvais toujours pas naviguer dans les channels, alors j'ai recréé un certificat pas automatique, et maintenant il me demande un mot de passe  ::(: 
Bon je vais me coucher je verrai ça plus tard.... ::zzz::

----------


## Sao

*Une info pour les nouveaux utilisateurs du Mumble CPC* : lorsque vous vous connecterez, vous serez dirigés dans le chan "Mare aux Canards".
Vous ne pourrez en sortir (et vous balader sur les autres chans) uniquement si un des admins suivants vous enregistre sur le serveur : Flubber, dolido, Greenthumb, Toto0o0o0o0, Roland Flure, Merko, Wazouille, Ezechiel, Vader ou moi-même.

----------


## Ezechiel

> *Une info pour les nouveaux utilisateurs du Mumble CPC* : lorsque vous vous connecterez, vous serez dirigés dans le chan "Mare aux Canards".
> Vous ne pourrez en sortir (et vous balader sur les autres chans) uniquement si un des admins suivants vous enregistre sur le serveur : Flubber, dolido, Greenthumb, Toto0o0o0o0, Roland Flure, Merko, Wazouille, Ezechiel, Vader ou moi-même.


Je remonte l'info en premier post.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et n'oubliez pas que vous pouvez aussi nous contacter via Steam ou le forum si l'enregistrement se fait attendre, alors n'hésitez pas  :;):

----------


## Vonslead

Bonjour, suite à un formatage j'ai totalement oublié de sauvegarder le certificat du serveur. Est il possible de désenregister Vonslead.


Par avance merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## phil(chasseur de marmotte

bonjour,
Helene arrive a accéder au mumble mais n'arrive pas a rentrer dans un channel.
Quand on clic droit "s'enregistrer" n'apparait pas.
Elle s'est enregistré il y a longtemps ,cela a peut petre une incidence.

Si quelqu'un  a une solution merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Voir les posts précédents (sincèrement c'est 3 posts au dessus quoi  :tired: ). Je l'ai vu mais elle était en sourd et muet donc je n'ai pas pu parler avec elle.

----------


## phil(chasseur de marmotte

> Voir les posts précédents (sincèrement c'est 3 posts au dessus quoi ). Je l'ai vu mais elle était en sourd et muet donc je n'ai pas pu parler avec elle.


Oups désolé vader,il y avait tellement de page que j'ai fait une recherche google  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> *Une info pour les nouveaux utilisateurs du Mumble CPC* : lorsque vous vous connecterez, vous serez dirigés dans le chan "Mare aux Canards".
> Vous ne pourrez en sortir (et vous balader sur les autres chans) uniquement si un des admins suivants vous enregistre sur le serveur : Flubber, dolido, Greenthumb, Toto0o0o0o0, Roland Flure, Merko, Wazouille, Ezechiel, Vader ou moi-même.


 :tired: 

Bon ok j'y suis pas souvent, mais quand même !

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais je pense que Sao voulait t'ajouter, mais il ne savait pas quelle moitié de ton pseudo mettre  ::P:

----------


## Sao

C'est exactement ça, Wo.

----------


## Ezechiel

Sinon à titre d'infos: sur mumble y a des règles, comme sur le forum, comme dans la vie. Les règles c'est le respect des uns et des autres, pas d'insultes (à fortiori à des mecs qu'on connait pas), on réserve le second degrés gras aux potes et aux avertis, bref, on se comporte comme dans la vie.

Et comme sur le forum, si vous rencontrez des vrais problèmes avec quelqu'un sur mumble (je pense à insultes, à flood vocal sur un chan où le mec n'a rien à foutre, rage, cassage de meule systématisée), trouvez un admin et parlez lui en. Ou envoyez un MP à un des admins sur le forum. 
On en a parlé hier soir entre admin, et maintenir la paix sur mumble c'est pas facile. Non qu'on ai à se plaindre, l'ambiance est bonne, mais si ça dérape on peut pas le deviner. Donc il faut nous en avertir. Ca veut pas dire que la personne désignée sera sanctionnée, mais si des remarques reviennent de façon récurente sur le comportement limite d'une personne, on pourra l'avertir, voir le virer. Si vous nous dites rien, on sait rien. C'est valable pour les nouveaux arrivants comme pour les vieux de la vieille.

Cordialement bien à vous, 

Bisou

----------


## Roland Flure

Si Ezechiel était pervenche, personne se plaindrait de prendre des prunes rédigées par lui  ::lol::

----------


## WaT

Il y a un remède universel très efficace contre les relous : Mute

----------


## Flubber

Donc tu nous demande de Ban Shinsh c'est ça Ezech?

----------


## Ezechiel

En gros. 
Et si Uriak parlait toujours mapping, idem pour lui.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Si Ezechiel était pervenche, personne se plaindrait de prendre des prunes rédigées par lui


D'ailleurs je me suis permis de remonter ma baffouille en premier post, parce qu'il n'est pas fait mention à la gestion "modo" de mumble de ce dernier, et que ça me parait important. 
Si objection => MP

----------


## Projet 154

Petites questions : 

Avec l'arrivée imminente de CoD : Black Ops, serait-il possible de rajouter la mention BO au channel "CoD4-MW2"?

Quand au channel SF4, rajouter "Blazblue" serait-il également possible?

Ça n'a strictement rien d'utile, si ce n'est que je trouve ça plus correct.

Merci.

----------


## Sim's

Ce serait peut être mieux de mettre juste Call of Duty ?  :tired:

----------


## quikkk

Bonsoir!

Un admin pourrait il enregistrer le pseudo G.Abitbol siouplait?

Merci bien!

----------


## Wobak

Bonjour,

tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul normalement.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bonsoir!
> 
> Un admin pourrait il enregistrer le pseudo G.Abitbol siouplait?
> 
> Merci bien!





> *Une info pour les nouveaux utilisateurs du Mumble CPC* : lorsque vous vous connecterez, vous serez dirigés dans le chan "Mare aux Canards".
> Vous ne pourrez en sortir (et vous balader sur les autres chans) uniquement si un des admins suivants vous enregistre sur le serveur : Flubber, dolido, Greenthumb, Toto0o0o0o0, Roland Flure, Merko, Wazouille, Ezechiel, Vader ou moi-même.





> Bonjour,
> 
> tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul normalement.


Faudrait savoir.  :;): 

Par contre j'ai un doute sur le fait de pouvoir utiliser un pseudo avec un "." dedans, vu que ça ne marche déjà pas avec les espaces...

----------


## Sim's

Ça marche avec les points et les underscores.

----------


## Vader_666

> Faudrait savoir.


L'enregistrement a de nouveau été autorisé, l'alerte tsunami est levée.  ::):

----------


## Sim's

C'était quoi ce tsunami ?  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Nous ne ferons pas de commentaires.

----------


## Sim's

Entendu Commissaire Bialès  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

Basez vous sur ce qui est écrit dans la description du Mumble ou du chan où vous entrez (la Mare), les infos sont mises à jour.

----------


## Rikimaru

Dite c'est possible d'avoir un sous-channel Horde sur le channel WoW ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Il y a déjà deux sous-canaux, c'est pas suffisant ?

----------


## Rikimaru

Si si merci.

----------


## Arkahik

Bonjour, Bonsoir ,
J'ai eu une petite embrouille si on peut appeler ça comme ça sur le mumble suite a la quelle j'ai était bani pour un certain moment ; Le probleme étant que je cite des insultes homophobes d'après la personne qui m'a reporté ( les insulte étant : tafiole , tapette ou autre ) et je reconnait l'avoir fait mais jamais pour une personne sur le mumble et de plus j'ai utilisé ces mots dans autres sens que homosexuel et je pourrai comprendre que l'on me ban pour ça si d'autres personnes me l'avait reproché mais ça n'a jamais été le cas pour la simple et bonne raison que certains le font aussi ! Alors j'ai relu les règles pour le mumble (Les règles c'est le respect des uns et des autres,  pas d'insultes (à fortiori à des mecs qu'on connait pas), on réserve le  second degrés gras aux potes et aux avertis, bref, on se comporte comme  dans la vie...) et je consoit ce fait mais je le repete ces insultes ne s'adresser a personnes du moins sur le mumble !
Alors suis-je en tort ou pas ?
Cordialement

----------


## Tiri

Attends un peu, ce sera peut-être pas permanent...

----------


## Arkahik

> Attends un peu, ce sera peut-être pas permanent...


Des amis sont sur ce mumble et je joue avec eux j'en ai apparement pour 3 semaines je vais pas attendre tout ce temps pour rien .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Des amis sont sur ce mumble et je joue avec eux j'en ai apparement pour 3 semaines je vais pas attendre tout ce temps pour rien .


J'ai cru entendre 1 an ET 3 semaines, pas juste 3 semaines.

----------


## Arkahik

> J'ai cru entendre 1 an ET 3 semaines, pas juste 3 semaines.


Bah alors la pas question que je me laisse marcher sur les pieds !

----------


## Wobak

Heu on est d'accord qu'en 2 posts tu passes de "Ai-je vraiment tort" à "Je vais pas me laisser faire" ?

Tu crois vraiment t'en sortir en te comportant comme ça ?

Si tu ne veux pas te faire bannir pour des insultes non proférées à des gens sur Mumble, mute toi ou quitte mumble. Ça sera plus simple. En attendant, je pense qu'on va te laisser y réfléchir un peu plus longtemps.

----------


## Arkahik

> Heu on est d'accord qu'en 2 posts tu passes de "Ai-je vraiment tort" à "Je vais pas me laisser faire" ?
> 
> Tu crois vraiment t'en sortir en te comportant comme ça ?
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas te faire bannir pour des insultes non proférées à des gens sur Mumble, mute toi ou quitte mumble. Ça sera plus simple. En attendant, je pense qu'on va te laisser y réfléchir un peu plus longtemps.


ça fait 4 ans que je squat des mumble jamais personne ne m'a reproché quoi que se soit je vois pas pourquoi je me ferais banir a cause de l'avis d'une seule personne c'est ça le truc alors qu'on m'explique et si possible j'aimerais m'entretenir avec un admin soit sur mumble soit en MP je pense que ce serait plus simple pour m'expliqué .

----------


## clexanis

> Envoyé par Wobak
> 
> 
> Heu on est d'accord qu'en 2 posts tu passes de "Ai-je vraiment tort" à "Je vais pas me laisser faire" ?
> 
> Tu crois vraiment t'en sortir en te comportant comme ça ?
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas te faire bannir pour des insultes non proférées à des gens sur Mumble, mute toi ou quitte mumble. Ça sera plus simple. En attendant, je pense qu'on va te laisser y réfléchir un peu plus longtemps.
> 
> ...





> *Pour toute demande d'aide au sujet du Mumble postez ici ou contactez un des admins par MP :* *Wobak, Flubber ou Niklaos*


 :tired:

----------


## ticonderoga

> Bah alors la pas question que je me laisse marcher sur les pieds !


A dans un an et trois semaines alors. §§§§

----------


## Say hello

Il a de la chance, avec Wobak ça fera 6 mois et 10 jours.  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkahik

Je vois qu'on sait etre sympa et a l'ecoute des nouveaux venus sur ce forum ...
Enfin bref pourquoi ne chercher vous pas d'explication avant de ban, histoire d'etre sur ? je ne comprends pas trop votre systeme. 
Etre a l'ecoute de tout le monde c'est pourtant le role d'un admin et je vois plutot des gens qui ne prenent meme pas le temps de juger avant de prendre des decisions.
Je pense qu'il faudrait s'expliquer quand meme.

----------


## Wobak

Je n'étais pas là au moment des faits et je ne le suis pas en ce moment. On en discute entre admins, on te mettra au courant de la décision.

----------


## Arkahik

> Je n'étais pas là au moment des faits et je ne le suis pas en ce moment. On en discute entre admins, on te mettra au courant de la décision.


C'est pour ça laisser moi le temps de vous donner ma version des faits, le contexte, etc ... 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## gorguth

C'est moi ou le serveur ne répond pas depuis midi ?

----------


## Orochi

Ca ne fonctionne pas de chez moi non plus.

----------


## Ag!to

Pareil. Je le ping, mais il me rejette.

----------


## Projet 154

Idem. Dans la liste des favoris, il m'indique le nombre de connecté et le ping, sinon rien à la connexion.

----------


## Ag!to

C'est revenu.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> C'est pour ça laisser moi le temps de vous donner ma version des faits, le contexte, etc ... 
> Merci d'avance.


Béh en fait y'a pas vraiment de contexte à expliquer, si tu as été ban c'est qu'il y a une raison, et une bonne. De plus, l'admin qui t'a banni n'est pas du genre à avoir le clique droit facile. Comme le dit Wobak, nous en parlons entre admins mais pars du principe que ton ban ne sera pas levé.

----------


## KiwiX

J'ai sonné Sao pour la création d'une section Black Ops, en prévision de demain  :Cigare:

----------


## Rikimaru

Hello je réédite une demande de sous-channel Horde sur le channel WoW si c'est possible merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il y a déjà deux sous-canaux, c'est pas suffisant ?


Vous êtes si nombreux que ça ou c'est juste histoire d'avoir un canal avec écrit "Horde" ?

----------


## Say hello

Faut bien faire tourner les 3 guildes et les raid des potes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Les noms des canaux sont très biens pour l'instant.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Cessez de demander de nouveaux canaux, il doit y avoir au bas mot une cinquantaine de canaux et sous canaux sur le mumble, ce qui est LARGEMENT suffisant pour pouvoir jouer sachant que vous n'avez pas besoin d'être dans un canal avec le nom du jeu joué pour que ça fonctionne.

Merci.

----------


## Tanquilyauradeshormones

Bonjour messieurs, j'adorerais jouer entre gens de bonne compagnie  plutot que contre n'importe qui, et j'ai suivi la procédure, mais quand  j'essaye de me connecter au serveur Mumble de canard, ça me dit "Mauvais  mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré"

Quéquénédire ?

PS : question deja posé à RoOlf et il m'a dit de demander içi, bien sur je ne peux tolérer de browser les 102 pages de ce topic vous comprenez..

Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

Il nous faudrait le nom de ton compte mumble.

----------


## Tanquilyauradeshormones

> Il nous faudrait le nom de ton compte mumble.


Bonjour Vader, ca y est probleme tout con reglé, j'avais parametré un pseudo deja utilisé (mon prénom Franck), alors j'ai mis mon pseudo BBEL FR-Franck.

Là je suis en train d'écouter blablater Roolf, pedro, Fernando et Solkan. M'on l'air marrant ces loustics

Je me suis register c'est bon

----------


## Pierrinator

Pareil, il me demande un password alors que j'ai bien mis le même pseudo que sur le forum..

EDIT : Fail, Mumble l'a harcelé et maintenant il me refuse carrèment toute connexion.  ::lol:: 
REEDIT : Il reveut bien de moi mais me demande toujours un pass.
REREEDIT : Bon en fait mon PC est reg sous le nom Tchook et mon laptop sous le nom Pierrinator. Fail.

----------


## Shanky

Salut,
Y aurait il un canal existant pour "black prophecy" ?

----------


## Freefrag

J'ai un problème, depuis que j'ai dit dans un des chan "Hammam Rillette" que le proprio de ces lieux ont changés je n'arrive plus a me connecter. Je soupçonne un encrassement de rillette de ma connection.

----------


## Ashlook

Arrête de fumer de la quiche au lardons Freefrag.

----------


## Itsulow

J'ai rarement dis ça.
Mais là, je suis ivre ok? Check
Je fais de la merde ok? Check?
Je parle à uther pathaplouf? check?
Un mec rentre sur le chan il est admin check?
Il me bann cash sans raison il a rien entendu check?


Enfoiré de fils de p...
Check? Check.

Putain... Enflure.

I want hot chicks an' bottles of jack.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Mais là, je suis ivre ok? Check
> Je fais de la merde ok? Check?





> Il me bann cash sans raison


Toi t'es un bon.

----------


## Flubber

> J'ai rarement dis ça.
> Mais là, je suis ivre ok? Check
> Je fais de la merde ok? Check?
> Je parle à uther pathaplouf? check?
> Un mec rentre sur le chan il est admin check?
> Il me bann cash sans raison il a rien entendu check?
> 
> 
> Enfoiré de fils de p...
> ...


Si t'es bourré tu viens pas sur Mumble - Pas Check
T'arrives t'insulte les gens - Check
J'arrive je ban les gens qui insultent - Check

Bonne nuit.

----------


## Sim's

> Putain... Enflure.


Bah non Flubber, pas Roland.  ::huh::

----------


## PirExpress

Pouet les canards.

Bon, ben comme certains un peu plus haut je n'arrive plus à me connecter : le serveur me demande un mot de passe en boucle. Je précise que tout marchait nickel il y a quelques semaines avant que je réinstalle mon bouzin. 

J'ai vérifié mon certificat, tout semble ok. Le fonctionnement de mumble est un peu nébuleux pour moi, donc c'est pas exclus que j'ai zappé un truc  ::rolleyes:: .

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour me débloquer ... ou au pire si un des admins pouvait virer cet enf**** de PirExpress, que je me réinscrive. 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux te réenregistrer.

----------


## PirExpress

Super merci!! J'essaie ça tout à l'heure.

----------


## Froyok

Ce serait possible de créer une channel pour le jeu Need For Speed Hot Pursuit ?
Histoire de rigoler du malheur des autres sans squatter le hall d'entré.  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

Bon je suis une tanche, mais après avoir créer le certif', sur le panneau de connexion aux serveurs, je trouve pas le serveur mumble.canardpc.com...

Je sais je suis un boulet, pas trop fort les cailloux s'il vous plait...

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu le rajoutes.

----------


## Seymos

Merci, désolé..

----------


## Sim's

> Ce serait possible de créer une channel pour le jeu Need For Speed Hot Pursuit ?
> Histoire de rigoler du malheur des autres sans squatter le hall d'entré.





> Cessez de demander de nouveaux canaux, il doit y avoir au bas mot une cinquantaine de canaux et sous canaux sur le mumble, ce qui est LARGEMENT suffisant pour pouvoir jouer sachant que vous n'avez pas besoin d'être dans un canal avec le nom du jeu joué pour que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Merci.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Ce serait possible de créer une channel pour le jeu Need For Speed Hot Pursuit ?
> Histoire de rigoler du malheur des autres *sans squatter le hall d'entré*.


C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas assez de canaux disponibles et vides sur le mumble, on devrait en créer un pour chaque jeu qui existe toutes plateformes confondues !  ::ninja:: 
La mare aux canards n'a pas à être squaté. Vous ne devez pas y rester, y discuter, y jouer. C'est une zone tampon pour les non registrés, c'est tout.

*Rappel :  Ce mumble n'est pas une garderie. Si vous ne savez pas vous tenir, parler correctement, respecter les autres joueurs, ne pas rager et emmerder les autres, ce mumble n'est pas pour vous. Si vous n'êtes pas content et que vous ne savez pas fermer votre mouille ; cassez-vous ! Les admins ont un peu trop de retours sur des joueurs pénibles, irrespectueux, lourds (et je reste poli). Je ne vise personne car les visés seront virés. A bon entendeur...*

----------


## Vader_666

Je précise qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre la première partie du message de Toto et la seconde hein.  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Oui oui pardon, je confirme, le rappel n'a pas de rapport avec la première partie du message hein c'est vrai que c'est pas très clair là comme ça  ::):

----------


## Nesar

c'est bon ça marche, merci.

----------


## Ezechiel

> *Rappel : Ce mumble n'est pas une garderie. Si vous ne savez pas vous tenir, parler correctement, respecter les autres joueurs, ne pas rager et emmerder les autres, ce mumble n'est pas pour vous. Si vous n'êtes pas content et que vous ne savez pas fermer votre mouille ; cassez-vous ! Les admins ont un peu trop de retours sur des joueurs pénibles, irrespectueux, lourds (et je reste poli). Je ne vise personne car les visés seront virés. A bon entendeur...*


J'ai remonté cette partie du post de Toto0o0o0o en premier post. C'est pas une incitation à la délation mais soyons clairs: si vous rencontrez des problèmes significatifs avec quiconque sur mumble, signalez le. C'est comme ça qu'on reperera les éléments qui pourrissent l'ambiance et qu'on maintiendra une ambiance saine et bonne enfant, parfois par un simple rappel à l'ordre, parfois par un kick, parfois par un ban.

----------


## Itsulow

> J'ai remonté cette partie du post de Toto0o0o0o en premier post. C'est pas une incitation à la délation mais soyons clairs: si vous rencontrez des problèmes significatifs avec quiconque sur mumble, signalez le. C'est comme ça qu'on reperera les éléments qui pourrissent l'ambiance et qu'on maintiendra une ambiance saine et bonne enfant, parfois par un simple rappel à l'ordre, parfois par un kick, parfois par un ban.


Pourtant, insulter pataplouf devrait être considéré comme le remède à une difficile journée de travail.
Un bien de santé publique, quelque chose de normal, sympathique, sociable et réalisé en groupe.

----------


## Roland Flure

Mais ça ne l'est pas.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Pourtant, insulter pataplouf devrait être considéré comme le remède à une difficile journée de travail.
> Un bien de santé publique, quelque chose de normal, sympathique, sociable et réalisé en groupe.


Là n'est pas la question, toi t'es un gros gros gros pénible et on t'en a parlé plusieurs fois. Tu comprends pas, tu restes pas  ::(:

----------


## Caca Président

Suite à réinstalle du bouzin, un admin tout moche peut-il me shooter caca président en nickname, la voix de Dolido me manque (nan je plaisante).

----------


## Itsulow

> Là n'est pas la question, toi t'es un gros gros gros pénible et on t'en a parlé plusieurs fois. Tu comprends pas, tu restes pas


C'est réciproque, j'ai même pas l'envie de m'excuser, on en reste là.

----------


## Sao

> Suite à réinstalle du bouzin, un admin tout moche peut-il me shooter caca président en nickname, la voix de Dolido me manque (nan je plaisante).


J'ai viré CacaPrésident et Caca1er, je suppose que c'était de toi dont il s'agissait.

----------


## Caca Président

Merci Sao de t'être dévoué pour le tout moche.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Pourtant, insulter pataplouf devrait être considéré comme le remède à une difficile journée de travail.
> Un bien de santé publique, quelque chose de normal, sympathique, sociable et réalisé en groupe.


C'est bien pour ça que je parle de cas par cas. En plus Pataplouf a une appétence pour les mecs à problème.

----------


## Sim's

Beh alors il est où le chan Bloody Good Time que Sao avait crée ?  :tired:

----------


## Zorglomme

Un spécialiste de Mumble a-t-il une explication quant au fait que l'overlay ne s'affiche plus dans CoD Black Ops alors qu'il s'affichait très bien le premier jouer où j'ai installé Mumble ? Sachant qu'en fait l'overlay s'affiche bien dans le menu principal et les chargements, mais une fois ingame, pouf, plus rien. Haaalp pliz  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

Imaginons que je n'aille que sur le chan WoT et TF2, y a t-il moyen de masquer tout le reste ou pas ?

----------


## Sao

Oui, avec du scotch noir savamment placé.

----------


## flochy

Tiens je me suis posé la même question, et j'ai résolu le problème de la même manière que sous Word : j'ai mis du typex.

----------


## Flubber

> Beh alors il est où le chan Bloody Good Time que Sao avait crée ?


Y'a suffisamment de chans dans autre mods.

----------


## Caca De Singe

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur Mumble (ça faisait un bail que je ne m'étais pas connecté), ça me donne: 

"the remote host closed the connection"

----------


## Sim's

> Y'a suffisamment de chans dans autre mods.


Bah dans ce cas là ça serait bien d'en renommer un, parce que plus personne ne joue à Hidden nin même à Prop hunt TF2.  :tired:

----------


## Zorglomme

> Un spécialiste de Mumble a-t-il une explication quant au fait que l'overlay ne s'affiche plus dans CoD Black Ops alors qu'il s'affichait très bien le premier jouer où j'ai installé Mumble ? Sachant qu'en fait l'overlay s'affiche bien dans le menu principal et les chargements, mais une fois ingame, pouf, plus rien. Haaalp pliz


halp pls !! C'est vraiment la merde...

----------


## Khalimerot

Coin , 
bon je vais faire ma pleureuse , mais j'ai oublié de sauver mon certif...et je viens de reinstall...on peut me reseter? 
Merci !

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## Khalimerot

Merci !

----------


## dutilleul

> *J'ai viré* CacaPrésident et *Caca1er*, je suppose que c'était de toi dont il s'agissait.





> Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur Mumble (ça faisait un bail que je ne m'étais pas connecté), ça me donne: 
> 
> "the remote host closed the connection"


Je fais la hotline aujourd'hui.
Did you try to turn it off and on again ?

----------


## Wobak

Alors en fait la vraie phrase c'est "Have you tried turning if off and on again ?"

Donc on fait de la hotline quand on sait faire.

----------


## dutilleul

> Donc on fait de la hotline quand on sait faire.


Tu as déjà appelé une hotline ?

----------


## lokideath

Est ce que ce serait possible de rajouter un ou 2 sous channel au chan Dota (RTS > Autres RTS) ? C'est un peu en surpopulation là.
Sinon c'est pas grave, merci quand même.

----------


## flochy

> Alors en fait la vraie phrase c'est "Have you tried turning i*t* off and on again ?"


*Coquille fixed*

----------


## Wobak

Ah oui faute de frappe, merci  ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Est ce que ce serait possible de rajouter un ou 2 sous channel au chan Dota (RTS > Autres RTS) ? C'est un peu en surpopulation là.
> Sinon c'est pas grave, merci quand même.


J'ai rajouté 3 sous chan.

----------


## lokideath

Merci  ::):

----------


## cailloux

Après un formatage je réinstalle mumble et...

Bah rien, je télécharge bien la 1.2.2, j'installe les 2 clients (le 1.2.2 et le compatible 1.1.x)... pas d'erreur j'installe, pas d'erreur...

Et bah quand je lance le client normal... il se passe... rien  ::huh:: 

J'ai essayé de désactiver mon firewall mais c'est pas mieux. Le client 1.1.x à l'air de se lancer lui.

Des idées ?

Comme je viens de réinstaller je me demande si ça serait pas un truc windows XP qui manque, genre une version d'installer ou un truc du genre...

----------


## Sim's

J'ai exporté mon certificat vers mon portable, mais malheureusement Mumble me dit qu'il est invalide. Une idée du problème ?  ::huh::

----------


## Wazatiste

Maj auto de mumble ce soir et depuis que j'ai maj', mumble ne reçoit plus de son de mon micro alors qu'il marche dans d'autres applications.

Des idées à part le rollback ?

----------


## Flubber

Suite à la mise à jour, demandée par DocTB pendant sa partie de L4D2 afin d'avoir une excuse pour ragequit pendant la partie. Vous pouvez désormais enregistrer les conversation si un lourd se pointe. Pour cela il vous faudra par contre passer en version de dev (à partir de 1.2.2) c'est à dire actuellement 1.2.3.

----------


## Treith

Coin²

J'avais oublié de save mon certif avant une réinstall de windows y'a quelques mois , j'avais donc refait un certif , j'aimerais bien récupérer mon pseudo "light" , y'a moyen de supprimer mes certifs ? :

-Treith 
-Treith_Bjartmarr

Merci  ::):

----------


## Carpette

> Suite à la mise à jour, demandée par DocTB pendant sa partie de L4D2 afin d'avoir une excuse pour ragequit pendant la partie. Vous pouvez désormais enregistrer les conversation si un lourd se pointe. Pour cela il vous faudra par contre passer en version de dev (à partir de 1.2.2) c'est à dire actuellement 1.2.3.


CA, c'est VRAIMENT une idée de merde !

Je suis completement contre l'enregistrement des conversations mumble !

----------


## Ashlook

T'as pas qu'à laisser ton micro en voice activation toi \o/.

----------


## Say hello

> CA, c'est VRAIMENT une idée de merde !
> 
> Je suis completement contre l'enregistrement des conversations mumble !


Ouai.. c'est pour quand tu "révise" c'est ça?

----------


## Flubber

> Coin²
> 
> J'avais oublié de save mon certif avant une réinstall de windows y'a quelques mois , j'avais donc refait un certif , j'aimerais bien récupérer mon pseudo "light" , y'a moyen de supprimer mes certifs ? :
> 
> -Treith 
> -Treith_Bjartmarr
> 
> Merci


C'est fait.

----------


## Treith

Merci  :;):

----------


## Gynsu2000

La réponse est peut-être enfouie dans le fil mais je pose quand même la question: comment on fait pour que l’arborescence des channels ne s'ouvre pas chaque fois que quelqu'un rejoint le serveur?

----------


## KiwiX

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'envisager l'éventuelle possibilité de créer un chan _"Natural Selection II"_ (dans la partie FPS) s'il vous plait ? On est en bêta mais ça nous permettra de nous organiser, en cas de parties enragées entre abruti(e)s CPC.

En vous remerciant par avance,
Bisous.
Bien cordialement,
kwx.

----------


## Vader_666

> La réponse est peut-être enfouie dans le fil mais je pose quand même la question: comment on fait pour que l’arborescence des channels ne s'ouvre pas chaque fois que quelqu'un rejoint le serveur?


Dans les options de l'interface tu peux dire que ça ne s'ouvre pas du tout.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible d'envisager l'éventuelle possibilité de créer un chan _"Natural Selection II"_ (dans la partie FPS) s'il vous plait ? On est en bêta mais ça nous permettra de nous organiser, en cas de parties enragées entre abruti(e)s CPC.
> 
> En vous remerciant par avance,
> Bisous.
> Bien cordialement,
> kwx.


Créé dans "Autre FPS".

----------


## Ashlook

> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible d'envisager l'éventuelle possibilité de créer un chan _"Natural Selection II"_ (dans la partie FPS) s'il vous plait ? On est en bêta mais ça nous permettra de nous organiser, en cas de parties enragées entre abruti(e)s CPC.
> 
> En vous remerciant par avance,
> Bisous.
> Bien cordialement,
> kwx.


Tu l'as installé ? C'est nouveau ca  ::o: .

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Dans les options de l'interface tu peux dire que ça ne s'ouvre pas du tout.


Laquelle? Channel Tree? J'ai changé les options là, ça a rien changé du tout.

----------


## Vader_666

Ben c'est ça... Normalement si tu mets à "Aucun" il déroule rien.

----------


## KiwiX

> Créé dans "Autre FPS".


Merci bien.




> Tu l'as installé ? C'est nouveau ca .


Ouais. Ça tourne presque comme un jeu normal. Avec freeze, un lag de folie... Mais ça se lance.

----------


## terciperix

Bonsoir à tous.
Après l'acquisition de mon nouvel ordinateur je rencontre un problème plutôt gênant sur mumble. 
En effet lorsque l'on me parle je n'entend que du côté droit du casque. 
Hors quand j'écoute de la musique ou en jeu, j'entends bien des deux côtés.

Help les canards ::cry::

----------


## clexanis

> Bonsoir à tous.
> Après l'acquisition de mon nouvel ordinateur je rencontre un problème plutôt gênant sur mumble. 
> En effet lorsque l'on me parle je n'entend que du côté droit du casque. 
> Hors quand j'écoute de la musique ou en jeu, j'entends bien des deux côtés.
> 
> Help les canards


Logitech G35?

----------


## terciperix

Ah oui, c'est un G35 de chez logitruc.

----------


## clexanis

> Ah oui, c'est un G35 de chez logitruc.


Faut démarrer mumble en mode admin et compatibilité XP

----------


## FizbaN

Bonjour, je viens de reinstallé mumble, mais quand je souhaite rejoindre un chan j'ai : *[13:39:39] Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans 1 - FPS.* 

J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

----------


## Sao

Clic droit sur ton pseudo -> Register.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est pas comme si c'était marqué sur le premier post.

----------


## Ondoval

Salut les coin coin.

Serait il possible d'avoir dans la section rolistream, un sous canal 'partie de ondoval' ?

Merci à tous  ::P:

----------


## terciperix

> Faut démarrer mumble en mode admin et compatibilité XP



Merci, ça fonctionne réellement bien maintenant ! :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plop

Depuis hier soir mon overlay ne marche plus, nulle part.

Je n'ai rien changé, il ne marche plus et c'est tout.

Il est bien activé dans les options de mumble, je n'ai pas créé de fichier "no overlay" ou je ne sais plus trop quoi qui permettait de le désactiver jeu par jeu (utile pour Killing Floor qui plantait avec l'overlay quoi). 

J'ai réinstallé mumble, passant de la 1.2.2 à la dev 1.2.3, options vérifiées tout est activé mais toujours rien à l'écran.

Ca ne fonctionne sous aucun jeu ni aucune application, fullscreen ou non. 

Sur la version dev on peut voir la position sur le bureau de l'overlay et il est bien dans une zone visible, en le déplaçant ça ne change rien...

MAYDAY PLEAZZE

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon ben ça remarche sans rien changer, ni rien relancer, que dalle. Oo

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et pour ceux qui sont gênés par les cadres gris de la version 1.2.3 : configurer => paramètres => overlay (avec options avancées activées bien sur) => clic droit sur la liste d'utilisateurs dans l'image => éditer => décocher "zones de délimitations".

Il y a d'ailleurs pas mal d'options là dedans. Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé comment réduire la taille de l'overlay...

----------


## Wobak

La barre de Zoom ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Zoom ne sert qu'à changer l'affichage dans l'éditeur d'overlay, pas la taille de l'overlay en lui même, en fait ça ne sert à rien vu qu'on ne peut pas modifier ce qu'il y a sur la grille (déplacer oui mais pas modifier la taille).

Bon en fait mon problème n'est pas résolu.

L'overlay marche sur les jeux non steams : blood bowl, world of tank... 

L'overlay ne marche dans aucun jeu steam : borderlands, tf2, kf, poker nights, the witcher...

Donc j'ai un problème mais avec juste les jeux steams.

----------


## eystein

C'est écrit en gros. Tu place ta souris sur l'overlay (dans l'onglet paramètres) et tu met des petit coup de molette souris.

Ca marche.

----------


## nesquik

Bonsoir,

Suite à un formatage, j'ai "malencontreusement" perdu mon certificat. Serait-il possible de supprimer mon enregistrement "Nesquik" ?

Merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.
Maintenant, merci de mettre Groquick en avatar.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Salute a tutti.

J'ai un petit problème : je peux pas me connecter, ça me met en boucle "connexion refusée". Y'a que moi ?

----------


## Sub4

J'ai le même problème. Le serveur est surement tombé.

----------


## Wobak

Le serveur est actuellement hors ligne pour cause de bug matériel.

On essaye de voir avec Gandi pour le remettre en ligne au plus vite.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Ben c'est ça... Normalement si tu mets à "Aucun" il déroule rien.


Où?

----------


## Sao

Coche le "Avancé" en bas en gauche.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Aaaaaaaaaaaah! Pas super voyantes les options avancées.

Merci!

----------


## Flubber

Serveur de secours : momomodus.fr password coin

----------


## Flappie

Cool, merci.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Une chance de le voir arriver en ligne prochainement ou on trouve tout de suite une solution de repli (tournoi Starcraft II) ?

 Bon courage de votre côté en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Unky

> Le serveur est actuellement hors ligne pour cause de bug matériel.
> 
> On essaye de voir avec Gandi pour le remettre en ligne au plus vite.


D'après ce que je sais, cela n'a rien à voir avec nous, il y a une maj à faire et Half a toutes les infos depuis ce matin tôt.

Me dire si pb.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Le serveur est actuellement hors ligne pour cause de bug matériel.
> 
> On essaye de voir avec Gandi pour le remettre en ligne au plus vite.


C'est une honte, je demande le remboursement de...... Nan rien, "go one" les gars  ::P:

----------


## half

Cay up !

----------


## CaeDron

Désolé, je suis un peu un sous-doué, mais il faudrait virer CaeDron du mumble siouplait (certif perdu)  :Emo:

----------


## Flubber

Donc fermeture dans la journée du mumble de secours.

----------


## Carpette

Il nous a même menacé férocement si on quittais pas celui de secours !
Cet admin est un scandale !

----------


## M0zArT

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Ephez

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## lokideath

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## ese-aSH

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Batto

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## vwr

> Cay up !


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Avathar

Yawp !

Y'a t'il possibilité de Register un utilisateur a sa place ? En gros, j'ai installé la version android de mumble, et j'ai aucune possibilité d'enregistrer Avath sur le serveur. J'ai juste accés a la mare aux canards, c'est un peu pas cool :/

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai tien ça fonctionne toujours pas mumble sur android ?

----------


## Avathar

Je pense que ça fonctionne, mais ça dépend des serveurs et des histoires de certificats :/

----------


## clexanis

> Yawp !
> 
> Y'a t'il possibilité de Register un utilisateur a sa place ? En gros, j'ai installé la version android de mumble, et j'ai aucune possibilité d'enregistrer Avath sur le serveur. J'ai juste accés a la mare aux canards, c'est un peu pas cool :/


Il y a une option pour les admins.

----------


## Say hello

Ça fonctionne, c'est pas une histoire de certificats, et franchement maintenant que j'ai réussi à m'identifier sur android j'espère pas avoir à le refaire de si tôt, parce qu'en fin de compte je sais même pas quelle manip' marche parmi celles que j'ai faites.  ::wacko::

----------


## flochy

Ah ben sur la dernière version que j'ai trouvé pour android, les certificats n'étaient toujours pas implémentés, donc pas moyen de se connecter au mumble CPC. Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Toujours personne qui aurait la moindre idée de la disparition de l'overlay dans mes jeux steams ? (et que mes jeux steams)

Google ne m'aide pas à ce niveau, y'a des bugs d'overlay steam, des bugs de mumble sur un seul jeu (souvent KF de cité), mais personne ne parle de bug d'overlay qui ne s'active pas sous steam...

----------


## M0zArT

Réinstalle Steam et Mumble (en oubliant pas de virer tous les fichiers et clés de registre pour Mumble sauf ton certificat pour le serveur CPC)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Roland Flure

Formate.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Réinstaller mumble et ses certifs, déjà fait.

Réinstaller steam, non, mais vu la tronche des serveurs en ce moment, j'ai pas trop envie ! :D

----------


## Say hello

> Ah ben sur la dernière version que j'ai trouvé pour android, les certificats n'étaient toujours pas implémentés, donc pas moyen de se connecter au mumble CPC. Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe ?


J'y suis parvenu sans certif.
Mais je me demande si passer par le site mumble.canardpc.com n'y était pas pour quelque chose.
En tout cas maintenant l'interface web semble morte.
Déjà qu'elle n'était pas terriblement fonctionnelle, maintenant c'est réglé.  :tired: 

Je suis un des rare à pouvoir utiliser mumble android pour le serveur CPC.  ::ninja:: 
(Et merde j'ai oublié mon nom de compte...)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon j'ai quand même désinstallé complètement steam, le plus complètement possible, ainsi que mumble à nouveau.

Du coup mumble s'affiche à nouveau sur l'écran du g19 et l'overlay marche toujours dans les jeux non steams.

Mais il ne s'affiche toujours pas dans mes jeux steams PUTE PUTE PUTE RAGE RAGE RAGE §§§§

----------


## Say hello

Nan mais chez moi sans G19  ni G15 mumble affiche son overlay 1 fois sur 10 alors cherche pas...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ben si je cherche, ça marchait impec avant et ça marche encore sur les jeux non steams. L'overlay s'est toujours affiché tant que je lançais mumble avant le jeu.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, y'a de l'amélioration : l'overlay s'affiche dans Chime, mais pas dans Beat Hazard/Audiosurf.

Je suis en train de télécharger des jeux plus "gros", on verra bien.

----------


## Wiltjay

Juste un petit message pour dire que je repense à cette expérience d'une soirée qui en mon cœur à mis de la gaieté.

Notre mumble fut blessé, à terre, nous ne pouvions rien y faire.
En quelques clics judicieux les grands d'ici nous ouvrir un serveur malicieux.
Mumble de secours de bon aloi ou Toto0o0o0o n'y avait aucun droit!!!
Pour cette soirée de merveille et de volupté je ne saurais assez vous remercier.

Instant éphémère, pour le revivre il faudra que le serveur remette le genou à terre.
A présent j'affronte mon destin car le nommé Toto0o0o0o de sa colère va me briser les reins,
Et je sais que seul pourra apaiser sa colère que ma mise en bière (bah tiens...).

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai réinstallé Win y'a pas longtemps et j'ai de nouveau l'erreur "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré", que dois-je donc faire ?

Merci.

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Pareil que Morgoth...Merci. Ayant plus de certif après formatage, mon pseudo (Lunatic) est à virer si possible que je puisse me reconnecter et le sauvegarder une bonne fois pour toute ... : crétin:.

----------


## Projet 154

Tiens, tant que j'y pense, il doit y avoir un "CPC_Projet_154" ou un "[CPC]Projet_154" qui doit pourrir quelque part dans la base de données Mumble.

Il date de mes premier pas sur le Mumble CPC il y a une plombe, et comme je n'avais pas fais de sauvegarde du certif' avant mon dernier formatage du PC, il sert un peu beaucoup à rien.

Donc à supprimer si il existe toujours.

Merchi.

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Lunatic et Mr Project.

----------


## Wobak

Hey mais sérieux c'est si compliqué que ça de s'envoyer un mail avec le certif dedans ?  ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

Très.  ::ninja::

----------


## Projet 154

> Hey mais sérieux c'est si compliqué que ça de s'envoyer un mail avec le certif dedans ?


Quand on ne connaît pas, je pense que oui.

Maintenant je sais.

Et c'était quoi le vieux pseudo qui fermentait (CPC_Projet_154 ou [CPC]Projet_154)? Je veux savoir!

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Hey mais sérieux c'est si compliqué que ça de s'envoyer un mail avec le certif dedans ?


J'en suis à 7 sauvegardes et un seul qui a refonctionné.

----------


## Say hello

> J'en suis à 7 sauvegardes et un seul qui a refonctionné.


J'en suis à une sauvegarde et une seule qui marche.  :tired:

----------


## Sao

> Quand on ne connaît pas, je pense que oui.
> 
> Maintenant je sais.
> 
> Et c'était quoi le vieux pseudo qui fermentait (CPC_Projet_154 ou [CPC]Projet_154)? Je veux savoir!


Projet154 tout simplement.

----------


## LI_In4TIC

> Hey mais sérieux c'est si compliqué que ça de s'envoyer un mail avec le certif dedans ?


C'est pas que la démarche soit compliquée, c'est qu'il faut y penser vois-tu? Mais tu dois jamais rien oublier toi probablement.  :;): 

Merci pour l'effacement Saosul.

Ils sont stockés où les certifs mumble sur nos machines que je le fasse cette sauvegarde mail svp? Merci.

----------


## Wobak

Ouais enfin bon : 




> Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.2 ici
>     Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)
>     Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com
>     S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
> *    Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.*

----------


## Say hello

Pfiouu ça fait au moins.. 7 lignes à lire sur un 15".  :tired:

----------


## LI_In4TIC

> Ouais enfin bon :


Oui c'est marqué, mais ça empêche pas d'oublier. Quand on formate franchement, le certificat mumble avec la pelleté de trucs à réinstaller c'est pas le premier truc auquel on pense.

Et puis je vois pas pourquoi tu râles, c'est même pas toi qui a eu besoin d'aller effacer nos certificats! Bref, aucune importance.

Ce certif mumble je le trouve donc où sur ma machine afin de le sauvegarder et d'épargner les minutes si précieuses des serviables admins?

----------


## Sao

Dans un endroit trop secret, attention §

----------


## Say hello

> Ce certif mumble je le trouve donc où sur ma machine afin de le sauvegarder et d'épargner les minutes si précieuses des serviables admins?


T'as vraiment lu le truc qu'il cite en gras t'es sûr?  :tired: 
Et puis y'a même pas besoin d'avoir à y penser avant de formater, mise en situation:

-j'installe mumble
-je sauvegarde le certif et le garde dans un brouillon sur gmail
-je formate
-j'installe mumble
-il me demande un certif, Ah oui, je vais voir dans le brouillon gmail vieux de 4 mois.


Pour la part "Wobak ne fait rien" je le laisse demi-exploser.

----------


## Vader_666

> Ce certif mumble je le trouve donc où sur ma machine afin de le sauvegarder et d'épargner les minutes si précieuses des serviables admins?


Euh non mais là j'espère que c'était un troll parce que l'explication est donné dans le post que tu cites.

----------


## Wobak

> Oui c'est marqué, mais ça empêche pas d'oublier. Quand on formate franchement, le certificat mumble avec la pelleté de trucs à réinstaller c'est pas le premier truc auquel on pense.
> 
> Et puis je vois pas pourquoi tu râles, c'est même pas toi qui a eu besoin d'aller effacer nos certificats! Bref, aucune importance.
> 
> Ce certif mumble je le trouve donc où sur ma machine afin de le sauvegarder et d'épargner les minutes si précieuses des serviables admins?


En relisant les 5 lignes que j'ai quotées ?

C'est juste que ça fait du boulot aux admins / modos du mumble à cause de simples "oublis". C'est l'affaire d'1 minute à chaque fois, mais quand beaucoup de monde le fait, ça fait un peu "hey les gars je sais qu'on a déjà dit 50 fois de sauvegarder le certificat mais comme j'suis un ouf j'l'ai pas fait et j'ai formaté  :Emo: ".

Je trouve ça un peu "pas cool" vis à vis des modos.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et si on n'a pas de webmail préféré ?

----------


## Say hello

Si on a pas de webmail à 40 ans on a raté sa vie.  :Cigare: 

Bah y'a des tas de solution
-dropbox/wuala/megaupload/rapidshare/... la boite mail du FAI (haha, ça tout le monde en a une)

-le mettre dans un répertoire documents qu'on conserve à coup sûr, parce que quand on formate y'a toujours un répertoire qu'on veut absolument conserver.


Ou alors le webmail du FAI.

----------


## Roland Flure

Nan mais je détourne la conversation là. Faut pas oublier que Wobak est root sur l'Internet_multimédia_2.0, alors on va arrêter de la titiller.

----------


## gregounech

Salut les admins mumble.

J'ai trouvé une application mumble pour android, mais impossible de s'enregistrer une fois sur un serveur.

C'est possible d'enregistrer Greg12345 siouplait ?

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai toujours mon erreur de mot de passe incorrect..? Hälp. Danke. Doit y avoir un Morgoth qui traîne quelque part.  ::ninja:: 

Promis, cette fois je sauvegarde le certificat quelque part.

----------


## Wobak

C'est fait pour Morgoth.

----------


## Morgoth

Merci. Certificat bien mis sur ma clé USB.

----------


## M0zArT

J'espère au moins que c'est une clé usb avec clé de chiffrement 1024 bits pour la protection des données !  ::o:

----------


## gregounech

Non cpas possible ?

----------


## Wobak

Faut que tu sois connecté avec ton certif pour qu'on t'enregistre.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais il y'a pas de gestion de certifs sur l'appli android.  ::wacko::

----------


## cailloux

Toujours pas moyen de lancer  mumble, ch'comprends paaaaas.

----------


## Flipmode

Vader t'es sympa 2 minutes mais quand hier t'a ragé parce que je t'ai sois disant pris des mun alors que je sortait du spawn tu a ragé comme pas possible tu a leave mumble et le server et la tu reviens me dire "flipmode c'est un con" sur le mumble auquel je répond "t'es un abruti de rageu" (faut bien répondre en conséquance hein)  je me prend un ban mumble.... ya pas un pb ?

Un autre admin peut passer dans le coin ? non parce que vader rage avec accès (on dirait moi dans mes mauvais jours, c'est dire !) pour une chose que je n'ai pas faite la veille -_-

----------


## Vader_666

Ecoute si t'es pas capable de comprendre un truc que je t'explique (je parle d'hier) oui tu es un peu con con.

Ce soir tu rageais largement avant moi et tu plombais l'ambiance bien avant qu'on remette le couvert sur cette histoire à la con. A dans 1h sur le mumble.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai ça empêche pas que tu rage avec excès tout en ayant tort sur hier (ragequit le serveur + le mumble pour des mun qui  ne t'ont pas été volé) -_-
Rah l'administration de nos jours xD

poscristomneu: je lirais pas ton msg privé vu que tu n'a pas essayé de me parler, juste me bannir, toute communication est ROMPU entre nos deux esprit d'amour !

----------


## flochy

> je lirais pas ton msg privé vu que tu n'a pas essayé de me parler, juste me bannir, toute communication est ROMPU entre nos deux esprit d'amour !


Flip s'est autoban de ses MP  :haha:

----------


## Vader_666

Merde j'ai perdu l'amour de Flip... Je suis tristeuh. Juste quand je lui envois un petit message privé pour déclarer ma flamme  ::'(:

----------


## Flipmode

Je les lirais à mes 18as pour l'instant j'ai pas le droit au site porno et lettre coquine.

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Rah bon sang, y a un truc qui me dépasse avec Mumble. J'ai suivi vos instructions, utilisé le certificat wizzard pour exporter mon certificat mumble, je me connectais sans problème au serveur. Mais ce soir pas moyen, il me redemande un mot de passe à la connexion et charger la sauvegarde de mon certificat n'y change rien.

Que dois-je faire? Merci.
pseudo : Lunatic

----------


## Vader_666

Connecte-toi et réenregistre toi  ::):

----------


## LI_In4TIC

J'aimerai bien mais je n'y arrive pas à me connecter, puisqu'il me demande un mdp.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h58 ----------

Maintenant ça passe...bon je n'y comprends décidément rien.

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais j'avais supprimé ton compte enregistré sur le serv hein  :;):

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Merci. Tas une explication au binz? Je me plante en faisant exporter le certificat actuel une fois enregistré sur le serveur?

----------


## Froh

Bon faut rééffacer Froh (je me log en Froh2 en attendant), mais SURTOUT rajouter un canal pour Monday Night Combat (FPS mélange de TF2 et Dota)

----------


## Tiri

Non mais sérieusement, y'a assez de chans comme ça, et puis les certificats sont pas faits pour être supprimés constamment sans aucune sauvegarde. Un backup tout simple suffit.
Et puis un s'il vous plaît et un merci, ça fait de mal à personne, bien au contraire.

----------


## Froh

Le truc c'est que le certificat pour une raison inconnue a été fucké par l'update de mumble a un moment donné.

Concernant les canaux plutot que de ne plus vouloir en rajouter parce qu'il "y'en a trop", il serait ptet mieux d'en enlever : les salles de hammam rillettes ? Y'en a qu'une ou deux régulierement prises, le reste désespérément vide  ::P: ), bloodline champions, les 3 salles de blood bowl, les 4 de R.U.S.E (2 suffiraient), les 5 salles dota  (2 suffiraient), Demigod, toute la rubrique voiture et sports, etc..
Ceci dit moi je trouve qu'au contraire, le classement assez clair du mumble fait que l'abondance des canaux ne nuit pas.

Monday Night Combat va commencer à etre joué (pas encore sorti, en beta, mais possede déja pas mal de serveurs et de gens dessus) et est totalement orienté sur le multi. Qui dit multi, dit vocal. C'est pas comme si je demandais un channel Spectromancer, qui est joué par une dizaine seulement.

Ensuite concernant les backups, tout le monde ne se ballade pas avec son disque dur externe, son serveur perso, etc... (oui en fait ça coute des sous)
Et oui, je ne pense pas a garder un backup d'un certificat mumble sur clé usb où je pense plutôt a des vraies sauvegarde de documents importants.

Et puis un ton aimable, ça fait de mal à personne, bien au contraire.

----------


## Roland Flure

Le prochain qui remet en question le hammam va se faire oindre au saindou, faudra pas demander d'où ça vient  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> Ensuite concernant les backups, tout le monde ne se ballade pas avec son disque dur externe, son serveur perso, etc... (oui en fait ça coute des sous)
> Et oui, je ne pense pas a garder un backup d'un certificat mumble sur clé usb où je pense plutôt a des vraies sauvegarde de documents importants.
> 
> Et puis un ton aimable, ça fait de mal à personne, bien au contraire.


*http://www.gmail.com

Créer un compte


Tu crées un compte, tu fais "Envoyer un mail", tu colles ton certificat en pièce jointe, et tu le gardes en brouillon ou tu te l'envoies, au choix.

Problème avec le certif ? Tu ouvres gmail.com, tu le récupères et puis voilà. Marre de vos excuses bidon genre "j'ai pas un NAS d'1To pour stocker mon certificat de 12ko".
*

----------


## Wiltjay

> Concernant les canaux plutot que de ne plus vouloir en rajouter parce qu'il "y'en a trop", il serait ptet mieux d'en enlever : les salles de hammam rillettes ? Y'en a qu'une ou deux régulierement prises, le reste désespérément vide  [...] toute la rubrique voiture et sports


En fait tu veux enlever tout ce qui ne TE sers pas, c'est bien comme façon de penser ça.
Je dirais plutôt les 150 salles LoL, TF2 (17 salles!!!!!!!!!!), dans lesquelles ya personne?
Pour le hammam tu regardes pas bien, il y a toujours du monde dedans,  c'est le seul endroit dans lequel on peut faire du multigaming sans se  faire tapper sur les doigts (être avec plusieurs potos à discuter tout  en ne jouant pas forcément aux même jeux.)
Concernant la rubrique voiture elle est utilisée déjà tous les dimanches par les gars de F1 2010, aussi quand on fait des parties Flatout2, NFS Hot pursuit, enfin c'est utilisé quoi! (je rappel, 17 chans TF2!!!!)

Concernant le certificat Mumble comme dit 1.000 fois, tu te l'envoie par mail, ça ne coûte rien et ça évite d'emmerder le monde.

----------


## Say hello

> Monday Night Combat va commencer à etre joué (pas encore sorti, en beta, mais possede déja pas mal de serveurs et de gens dessus) et est totalement orienté sur le multi. Qui dit multi, dit vocal. C'est pas comme si je demandais un channel Spectromancer, qui est joué par une dizaine seulement.


Un énieme clone de TF2 alors que quasi tout les squatteurs de mumble ont déjà TF2 je pense pas qu'il y aura plus de 10 joueurs.  :tired: 

En plus ça fera un flop comme Lead&Gold ou Shattered Horizon.


Pour le certif, y'a plus simple que ce que dit wobak, parce que:

accès internet => FAI => webmail donnée par le FAI 
Donc les excuses du genre "j'ai pas de serveur de stockage", "j'ai pas de webmail",...


Pour les chans (à part ceux de LoL qui sont jamais tous utilisé, la période LoL doit se résorber je crois) les TF2 sont régulièrement blindé, y'a un repère d'admin, y'a les chans de match, et le chan de chaque serveur pour éviter un bordel inter-serveur.
Mine de rien quand plusieurs match 6v6 et 9v9 tombe sur une même soirée ça remplie vite tout les chan.

----------


## Wiltjay

Au temps pour moi en ce qui concerne les chans TF2 alors, mais 17 ça fait quand même beaucoup.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Bah avant y'avait un droit de création de chan temporaire?
Ça pourrait régler des problèmes. (bon faut voir aussi c'est quoi la duré du chan ou les conditions de disparition)

----------


## Roland Flure

Au bout d'un moment, est-ce-qu'il y vraiment à justifier les choix des canaux présents ?
C'est pas comme si on en ajoutait/supprimait régulièrement quand il y en a vraiment besoin (et pas quand un gonze se pointe en disant _"je tiens la beta d'un mod ukrainien pour Daikatana en multi, et je pense qu'il va y avoir du monde sur Mumble !"_).
C'est pas contre toi. s'il y a vraiment beaucoup de canards sur Mumble qui jouent au titre dont tu parles, on avisera. En attendant c'est pas indispensable.

----------


## Flipmode

On peut supprimer le chan uber vu que le serveur n'est plus ce qu'il était... nan j'déconne on retourne sur TS on a laissé Eradan là-bas et vu qu'on a oublié d'éteindre la lumière il doit encore nous attendre. (running gag qui court)

----------


## Roland Flure

Ton running gag fait un poil (de troll) dans la provocation là, et on va éviter de repartir dans une confrontation Mumble/TS.

----------


## Froh

> En fait tu veux enlever tout ce qui ne TE sers pas, c'est bien comme façon de penser ça.


Je veux pas enlever tout ce qui me sert pas. Si tu me lisais en entier, j'ai dis que j'avais pas de problèmes avec le nombre de canaux. Ce qui signifie en fait, que je n'ai pas de problèmes avec le nombre de canaux (oui je sais ca paraissait complexe comme ça). Il y'a certes du monde sur le hammam, mais c'est là où j'ai dis que seul deux canaux étaient pris, et c'est extrêmement rare que j'en vois plus que deux.
TF2 lui par contre l'est tous les soirs, sur 3 canaux et je ne l'utilise pas, donc ca me sert pas. (certes 17 canaux ca fait beaucoup)

Après je viens demander une création de canal pour un jeu qui est déjà joué par plusieurs canards du mumble. Et non ce n'est pas un énième clone de TF2 gameplayement parlant.
Bien entendu, pour savoir ce genre de choses faut se renseigner.
Et bien entendu, comparer ceci à un possible mod de Daïkatana c'est plus du vieux troll qu'autre chose. Et je peux vous affirmer de façon sure et certaine que Monday Night Combat a déja plus de joueurs en ligne que All Points Bulletin (qui lui a son canal) =D

Enfin, comme je le disais, je ne tentais pas d'ouvrir une guerre de sécession en osant demander une création de canal pour un jeu joué, on utilisera les canaux TF2 en attendant.

Quant au virage pour la deuxième fois en deux ans de mon pseudo pour faute de corruption de certificat, vous m'en voyez complètement navré, je ne me doutais pas que ca allait relancer le débat sur les documents inutiles a sauvegarder absolument parce que c'est ta vie alors que tu veux pas formater. Non, il ne m'est jamais venu à l'idée de sauvegarder un certificat mumble comme beaucoup parmi nous, et je ne savais pas faire un affront à des personnes en perdant mon certificat. 
Du coup ce n'est pas vraiment grave, ce n'est qu'un pseudo.

----------


## Wiltjay

> j'ai dis que j'avais pas de problèmes avec le nombre de canaux. Ce qui signifie en fait, que je n'ai pas de problèmes avec le nombre de canaux (oui je sais ca paraissait complexe comme ça).


Au temps pour moi (sincère), mais c'était trop compliqué, là c'est plus clair  ::P:  (humour).

Par contre pas touche aux hammams, là je suis inflexible  ::P:

----------


## Froh

Ok je ne dirais plus rien sur les hammams et leur existence douteu...ARGGYH

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et bien entendu, comparer ceci à un possible mod de Daïkatana c'est plus du vieux troll qu'autre chose. Et je peux vous affirmer de façon sure et certaine que Monday Night Combat a déja plus de joueurs en ligne que All Points Bulletin (qui lui a son canal) =D


Nan mais c'était un exemple volontairement absurde, histoire d'illustrer la raison pour laquelle on n'ouvre pas toujours un canal dés que quelqu'un le demande.
J'ai rien contre le jeu en question et je ne le connaissais même pas avant ton message. Comme je te le disais, s'il y a pas mal de canards dessus et que ça nécessite un canal, il y en aura un.
Après si c'est juste trois pelés, c'est pas indispensable.
Pour rebondir sur le dernier point que tu abordes : c'est pas tellement le nombre de joueurs en ligne mais le nombre de canards fréquentant Mumble y jouant (il y avait pas mal de monde sur APB il y a encore peu de temps). Sinon WoW aurait à peu près 100 sous-canaux  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ha mais je vois qu'on dit du mal du Hammam dans mon dos et à l'insu de mon plein gré !  ::(: 
Le Hammam il est souvent plein (tous les canaux), pas tous les soirs, certes mais souvent, le concept c'est que c'est une section libre, squattable pour tout et rien. J'avais déjà enlevé des canaux dedans et j'en ai remis car c'était régulièrement plein. De plus il est facilement trouvable dans l'interminable liste de canaux. Je ne pense pas que ce soient les 6 sous canaux du Hammam qui posent problème à la vue du nombre de sous canaux de certaines sections, qui eux sont régulièrement vides, voir tout le temps. 
Pour la création de canaux, j'ai donné mon point de vue dessus. Je reste sur ma position, c'est non, à moins qu'effectivement un jeu attire un monde fou, y'a largement de quoi faire. Chercher un gars ou même un canal dans le mumble correspond à scroller 10 plombes, je trouve qu'il y en a toujours trop.
Pour terminer, les certificats mumble sont à sauvegarder, se l'envoyer en pièce jointe sur un webmail, ça prend 10 secondes. C'est écrit en rouge sur le 1er post qui rassemble toutes les explications sur le mumble. 




> [...]
> 
> Une  fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant  certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par  votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas  de plantage ou de formatage.
> [...]


On va pas tergiverser, c'est écrit, faut lire point barre. On a suffisamment débattu sur le sujet et je dois admettre que la redondance du sujet est quelque peu gonflante !  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

Il y a toujours du monde dans le channel Demigod, pas touche  :tired:

----------


## Ephez

Faut pas avoir peur Loki, personne ne va y toucher a notre chan!

----------


## cailloux

Bon j'ai beau faire ce con de mumble ne veut pas se lancer, il doit me manquer un truc dans windows XP, mais quoi...

J'ai du framework dans tout les sens, du c++ redistributable en veux tu  en voilà, le SP3...


Pré-édit : hou  punaise ça y est !, fallait windows installer 4.5 à priori.

----------


## Glory_hole

Bonjour bonsoir !

Si un admin mumble passe par là, je lui serais très reconnaissant s'il 

pouvait supprimé l'utilisateur "Glory_hole"  ::rolleyes:: 

Oui vous avez compris je suis bloqué avec le "wrong pw for user" ::|: 

j'avais essayé de créer un autre certificat / username, ce qui avait marché, 

mais j'avais pas acces aux chan TF² de teams... (La rache en l'occurence)


Bref, désolé de faire le noobzor, et merci à celui qui pourra me venir en aide  ::o:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

----------


## Glory_hole

> C'est fait.


Merci bien !
 :;):

----------


## cailloux

Bon bah ça remerdois, c'est beau.

----------


## Ashlook

Vit ma vie de Caillou et mumble.

----------


## Wiltjay

Concernant le chan de Toto0o0o0o dans le hammam, je trouves le nom un peu austère!

J'aurais vu un truc naze genre "l'aire de rien" ou "Sith Sensible", enfin au moins un jeu de mots digne d'ici  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Concernant le chan de Toto0o0o0o dans le hammam, je trouves le nom un peu austère!
> 
> J'aurais vu un truc naze genre "l'aire de rien" ou "Sith Sensible", enfin au moins un jeu de mots digne d'ici


Je sais pas qui tu es, mais je sais une chose : tu n'a aucune chance de faire changer le nom de ce canal !

----------


## Mug Bubule

> En fait tu veux enlever tout ce qui ne TE sers pas, 
> Pour le hammam tu regardes pas bien, il y a toujours du monde dedans,  c'est le seul endroit dans lequel on peut faire du multigaming sans se  faire tapper sur les doigts (être avec plusieurs potos à discuter tout  en ne jouant pas forcément aux même jeux.)


Il y a aussi Machete, mais les gens ils ont peur de nous maintenant  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'avais pas vu cette histoire de certificats, j'ai formaté ce week-end...Et plus moyen de me connecter. ::|:

----------


## Vader_666

Et ben tant pi, c'est bien fait.
Tu n'as plus qu'à pleurer sur le topic mumble en espérant qu'un admin passe par là.  ::ninja:: 

Oh ! Mais c'est ce que était en train de faire  ::lol::  Et je suis admin aussi  :tired: 

C'est bon tu peux t'enregistrer de nouveau mon bon amis  :;):

----------


## Pierrinator

Si quelqu'un pouvait me virer mon nickname, ayant perdu mon certif.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ghargan

Les gars, par pitié, help!

Avant de partir en vacances - je joue avec Mumble 1.2.2 sans problemes, idem pour la version "backwards compatible". La je rentre apres une semaine d'abscence, j'essaie de le demarrer -> Opening chosen DirectSound Output failed. No audio will be heard. Idem pour le micro. 

Si jessaie d'aller dans audio wizard il plante direct, idem si jessaie de me connecter quand meme.

J'ai essayé de le reinstaller - aucun changement.

Wtf ca pourrait etre?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Roland Flure

> Si quelqu'un pouvait me virer mon nickname, ayant perdu mon certif.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Done  :;):

----------


## Ghargan

Bon, dans la grande tradition du "mec qui repond lui meme a sa question", apres 1h de reinstallations diverses, epluchage de forums, prieres et sacrifices sanglants (qui ont rien donné), j'ai installé la 1.2.3 RC.

Donc voila.

----------


## Seymos

Salut les coins coins.
Hier soir je me suis mis un petit Mumble  ::huh::  Canard pour pouvoir écouter les fous de WoT causer tactique pendant que je me traine avec mon AT1, et je suis passé en mode réduit (ou je sais plus trop quoi) : plus de barre d'outils en gros, rien que l'arborescence des canaux. Du coup impossible de revenir en arrière et surtout de régler l'overlay  :tired:  . Si écouter les canards tankistes c'est cool, avoir les noms en gros au milieu de l'écran, ça pourrit un pu l'immersion surtout quand je suis pas dans la partie.

Si quelqu'un de charitable pouvait me balance le raccourci clavier idoine, qui pemet de repasser en mode normal :thanks:

----------


## Vader_666

Clic-droit dans le logiciel -> Configurer => Décocher "Vue Minimale".  ::): 
Je pense que c'est ce que tu cherches.

----------


## Arkahik

Bonjour ! Il y a quelque temps je me suis fait ban du mumble pour des raison que j'avais du mal a comprendre , puis des amis et un admin ont suggéré de me faire oublier et j'ai accepté car je me suis rendu compte que j'ai eu tort de m' emporté sur des points sensible et je m'en excuse au près des gens que j'aurais pu offensé ainsi qu'aux admins . Je pense pouvoir me controlé la prochaine fois et évité des erreurs tels que celle ci . J'aimerais donc etre deban du mumble et retrouver mes amis .
Cordialement .

----------


## Flipmode

Bonjour je veux me connecter à mumble moi aussi sur mon tel histoire d'être sur de rien rater.

----------


## Seymos

> Clic-droit dans le logiciel -> Configurer => Décocher "Vue Minimale".
> Je pense que c'est ce que tu cherches.


Au poil !

:sacrifieunevierge:

----------


## Paolo

Je crois que le serveur fait un mega caca nerveux, et kick tout le monde toutes les 30 sec là.... ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

Il ne kicke pas tout le monde, il tombe toutes les 30 secondes (comme le site et le forum d'ailleurs). C'est pas pareil  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

*/!\ ATTENTION /!\ Intervention sur le serveur le 07/01/2010 dans la journée. Il y aura une interruption de service temporaire.*

----------


## ComDenis

Ok, merci pour la com' j'ai pas compris en me connectant ce matin 
Merci de bosser la d'ssus, c'est simpa !  :;): 

Edit : Tout re-fonctionne niquel, merci bien !

----------


## Aun

Là je me connecte, 17 utilisateurs sur 400 places, avec projet154 on est sur world of tank>germany.
unkkh nous dit sur le jeu qu'il est connecté mais on ne le voit pas....
Il ne nous voit pas....

----------


## Froh

Pareil on dirait qu'on est séparés d'autres gens ...
Comme si on était sur 2 serv différents  ::P: 




> /!\ ATTENTION /!\ Intervention sur le serveur le 07/01/2010 dans la journée. Il y aura une interruption de service temporaire.


Euh sinon on est en 2011  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

C'est parce que certains sont sur l'ancien serveur qui va etre coupé vers 17h.

Si vous perdez la connexion à mumble à ce moment là, vous êtes sur le mauvais.

Pour ceux qui sont sur l'ancien et auraient besoin d'accéder au nouveau, vous pouvez utiliser mumble2.canardpc.com.

----------


## Unky

> C'est parce que certains sont sur l'ancien serveur qui va etre coupé vers 17h.
> 
> Si vous perdez la connexion à mumble à ce moment là, vous êtes sur le mauvais.
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont sur l'ancien et auraient besoin d'accéder au nouveau, vous pouvez utiliser mumble2.canardpc.com.



ok, vu merci  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Un modo aurait-il la grande bonté de supprimer mon certificat, Captain_Cowkill pour faire original, pour moi ? Mon DD a rendu l'âme soudainement, et j'avais pas fait une copie du p'tit certificat qui a périt dans l'incident  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Fait  ::):

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Pour une raison inconnue, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mumble. Il me dit la connexion a échoué : connexion refusée. Des pistes, une solution peut être? Pseudo : Lunatic. Merci.

----------


## Akodo

> Pour une raison inconnue, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mumble. Il me dit la connexion a échoué : connexion refusée. Des pistes, une solution peut être? Pseudo : Lunatic. Merci.



Ça doit être ça :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=3331

D'ailleurs il est fort Wobak il voyage dans le temps  ::ninja::

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Je ne pense pas puisqu'un autre Canard de ma liste d'amis Steam y est en ce moment connecté lui!

----------


## Vader_666

Essaye de te connecter avec comme adresse mumble2.canardpc.com

C'est tes DNS qui doivent encore pointer sur l'ancien serveur (qui a été arrêté).  ::):

----------


## LI_In4TIC

D'accord merci, c'était bien ça. Je n'étais pas au courant, je me basais sur l'adresse en 1ère page.

----------


## Vader_666

Elle est correcte... Mais tes DNS ne sont pas à jour  ::):  D'ici 24 voire 48h grand max tu pourras réutiliser l'adresse "normale".

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Fait


Merci  ::wub::

----------


## joebarteam

Bonjour , j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main. Je voudrais me connecté au serveur numble.canardpc.com. J'ai installé le logiciel numble , dans la case nom du serveur j'ai mis canardpc , dans adresse numble.canardpc.com , port 64738 et en dessus mon pseudo. Il apparait ensuite dans mes favoris . Je clic dessus et la case connexion sur la même fenêtre apparait en gris clair et impossible de me connecter. Je suis sous windows 7. Pouvez vous m'aidé. Merci.  ::huh:: .[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post ajouté à 18h59 ----------

----------


## CaeDron

> Essaye de te connecter avec comme adresse mumble2.canardpc.com
> 
> C'est tes DNS qui doivent encore pointer sur l'ancien serveur (qui a été arrêté).


Non ?

EDIT : quoique non je dois dire de la merde.

EDIT 2 : bon ben voilà.

----------


## Sao

Essaie *m*umble.canardpc.com, pas *n*umble.canardpc.com.

----------


## joebarteam

Merci ça fonctionne avec mumble2.canardpc.com. Je suis une buse je marquais numble au lieu de mumble. C'est sur ça risquait pas de marcher. LOL. :^_^:  :tired: . Merci à vous. :;): .

----------


## Flipmode

Hier j'ai entendu parler d'un truc pour avoir un push to talk sur n'importe quel prog ... c'était quoi le nom plz ?

----------


## Sim's

Hein ?

----------


## Flipmode

Avec du jaune et du bleu.
Non juste un programme qui permet de push to talk en dehors de ts ou mumble.

----------


## Sao

Ventrilo?

----------


## Flipmode

Pas un truc pour parler juste pour faire le push to talk sur n'importe quel programme.
Sur skype ya pas de push to talk je crois donc je cherche un truc pour le faire extérieurement avec les doigts des mains.

----------


## CaMarchePas

En gros un raccourcis windows pour passer ton micro de volume 0 à volume 100 ?

----------


## Sim's

C'est particulièrement lourd l'auto AFK surtout quant on ne l'est pas.  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Très souvent, je ne parle pas pendant une heure parce que je n'ai rien à dire, tout à coup, boum, je suis switché en AFK, et je suis obligé de quitter le jeu - qui est instable en ALT-TAB, pour revenir dans le channel.

Un peu pénible.

----------


## Wobak

Alors pro-tip : 
-Configuration > Raccourcis
-Ajouter un raccourci pour "Overlay Mumble"
-Appuyer sur la touche en jeu : pouf la fenêtre mumble apparait sans avoir à Alt-Tab
-Changer de chan
-Ne pas poster sans savoir.

Voilà voilà  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

Ou bien virer l'auto AFK qui est franchement inutile.

----------


## Ashlook

+1, et y'en a comme moi qui n'aime pas utiliser l'overlay.

----------


## Vader_666

> Alors pro-tip : 
> -Configuration > Raccourcis
> -Ajouter un raccourci pour "Overlay Mumble"
> -Appuyer sur la touche en jeu : pouf la fenêtre mumble apparait sans avoir à Alt-Tab
> -Changer de chan
> -Ne pas poster sans savoir.
> 
> Voilà voilà


Faut avoir la version 1.2.3 pour ça il me semble non ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Pas fan de l'auto AFK non plus, j'aime bien glander dans le chan Floppy pépère...

----------


## Say hello

Ouai ou les soirs où on peut pas parler pour déranger personne chez soit on se fait changer de chan alors qu'on est actif et en jeu.  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

TS3 il fait pas ça.








 ::ninja::

----------


## Ashlook

Arrête tu vas scinder (© Largeman) la communauté ! Puis mumble il le fait pas non plus si tu lui demandes de pas le faire  ::o: .

----------


## Flubber

Non mais c'est AFK du PC complètement, pas juste que vous coupez le son.

----------


## Ashlook

Pourtant quand t'es en muet, même si tu fais quelque chose, t'es quand même switch.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais c'est pour ça qu'on râle, tu peux pas rester dans ton chan pépère en muet sans te faire gicler. Pacoule.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et c'est pas possible que vous soyez en push-to-talk de façon à appuyer sur la touche 1sec par heure ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Nan.
 :Emo:

----------


## flochy

Et c'est quoi l'intérêt de rester dans son chan "pépère et sans rien faire" ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Boitameuh

Bah tu viens de te faire un 6v6 ou du FFA avec les potes, ou une mission foirée sur IL-2 et ça se termine avec la moitié des gens du chan qui vont se coucher ou jouer à LoL et là t'as un petit creux. Tu te mutes donc pour aller te ravitailler en M&Ms et tu reviens glandouiller sur le net, toujours muet pour éviter de faire profiter à ceux qui restent de tes sons de mastication/ouverture de porte-fenêtre pour le chat/allumage de clope-cendrier qui tombe etc.
Tu glandes donc pépère dans ton chan en pouvant entendre des idiots qui se marrent sur des vidéos youtube ou des skyblogs et qui balancent les liens, et tu peux te démute pour participer, ou te moquer de schmurf...

----------


## Sim's

Sans compter les jeux comme TTT où quasiment tout le monde est sourd et muet pendant quasiment toute la session, sauf pendant les changements de maps.

----------


## Ezechiel

J'ai ban Flip du topic et banni deux jours pour flood. Je rappelle à ceux qui se reconnaitront qu'il y a des topics où on peut rigoler, et d'autres qui sont reservés aux gens qui ont une vraie question ou un problème. Je ne vise personne au dessus là hein, juste je marque le coup tant qu'à faire, que son exemple soit pas inutile.

----------


## Ashlook

> Et c'est pas possible que vous soyez en push-to-talk de façon à appuyer sur la touche 1sec par heure ?


Bah quand t'es dans un chan et que t'es tout seul, tu fait des trucs en attendant que des gens se connecte, tu vas pas penser à appuyer sur ton push to talk. Genre si tu mattes une série ou un film en attendant.

Pi concrètement, ca sert à quoi l'auto-afk ? J'veux dire y'a un truc qui le rend utile ? Ça allège la charge serveur p'tetre ? Nan parce que si ca ajoute rien, j'vois pas l'intérêt de le mettre en fait  ::o: .

----------


## Wobak

Alors tu penses pas aux gens qui viennent te voir dans un chan et en fait t'es pas là. C'est juste chiant.

Donc si t'es AFK tu te mets dans le chan AFK, ou tu quittes mumble. Pourquoi tu restes dessus alors que tu mates une série ? Faut pas retourner le problème les gens  :;): 

Je l'ai passé à 2h. Si en 2h vous dites rien sur mumble, c'est que y'a un souci quand même.

----------


## Pataplouf

Si c'est tu es AFK tu te mets en muet, c'est une convention et tout le monde comprend.

----------


## Ashlook

> Donc si t'es AFK tu te mets dans le chan AFK, ou tu quittes mumble. Pourquoi tu restes dessus alors que tu mates une série ? Faut pas retourner le problème les gens


Parce que je matte une série avec le son de mumble au cas ou quelqu'un vienne me parler, comme ca je peux couper ma série et faire un truc avec ce quelqu'un ?

Et franchement c'est la premiere fois que je vois quelqu'un dire ca :



> Alors tu penses pas aux gens qui viennent te voir dans un chan et en fait t'es pas là. C'est juste chiant.


Nan la, je vois aucun intérêt au truc en fait.

Et même 2 heures, si tu fait une instance sur un MMO avec une personne qui n'a pas de micro mais qui est en écoute, les instances ca peut durer pas mal de temps. Donc cette personne se mute car pas de micro et se fait switch de channel en plein milieu parce qu'il est en écoute depuis 2 heures ?
(En fait c'est valable pour n'importe quelle personne qui joue à un jeu avec des gens et qui est en écoute car elle n'a pas de micro.)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Et même 2 heures, si tu fait une instance sur un MMO avec une personne qui n'a pas de micro mais qui est en écoute, les instances ca peut durer pas mal de temps. Donc cette personne se mute car pas de micro et se fait switch de channel en plein milieu parce qu'il est en écoute depuis 2 heures ?
> (En fait c'est valable pour n'importe quelle personne qui joue à un jeu avec des gens et qui est en écoute car elle n'a pas de micro.)


J'ai envie de dire que c'est pas Radio Mumble, donc quand tu comptes venir sur un mumble ou un TS c'est pour communiquer, le micro est une pièce assez utile pour ça et ce n'est pas non plus quelque chose de cher. 
Je suis aussi d'accord avec Wobak sur le fait d'aller parler à qqn qui n'est pas là et qui est AFK depuis 3 heures sur un canal. 

On peut retourner la question dans tous les sens : à quoi ça sert de rester sur mumble si vous n'êtes pas là. C'est pas une succursale de la bourse, y'a pas d'urgences.

Si vous n'êtes pas là, vous allez dans le salon AFK, ou le serveur vous y met. Ca donne aussi de la lisibilité au mumble.

----------


## Say hello

> Je l'ai passé à 2h. Si en 2h vous dites rien sur mumble, c'est que y'a un souci quand même.


Mais si pour des raisons techniques et autres, 3 jours par semaines on a pas de micro, et donc on est en mute, et donc a du mal à appuyer une fois toutes les 2h sur le bouton push-to-talk?
Parce qu'en fait y'a des cas où pour suivre l'équipe on vient juste pour écouter, genre sur TF2 ou BC2.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est pas une raison § 
Pas de pauvres sur le mumble, on doit toujours avoir un micro sur soi, on sait jamais ; sur un malentendu §§§   ::ninja:: 

*[MODE ADMIN ARROGANT /ON]*
Et pis c'est pas comme si on vous demandait votre avis en fait...  :tired: 
*[MODE ADMIN ARROGANT /OFF]*

----------


## Say hello

> C'est pas une raison § 
> Pas de pauvres sur le mumble, on doit toujours avoir un micro sur soi, on sait jamais ; sur un malentendu §§§


Bah c'est plus par bonne volonté que j'en mets pas, parce que, pour une raison mystérieuse, sur ce pc ci brancher un micro le rend interdit par la convention de Genève.  :tired: 

Par contre c'est plutôt que si on me trouve une solution pour pas être emmerdé par la fonction "qu'on-sait-pas-trop-si-elle-sert" au cours d'une session de milieu de semaine ça pourrait ne plus me poser de problème.  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Et puis pour savoir si nos amis seront là pour la soirée "liens youtubes débiles et rigoler ensemble en allant voir bonjour_les_[option].com", il faut désormais regarder dans le chan habituel ET dans AFK.
Pour paraphraser l'expression, "c'est juste chiant".

souvent, le fait même d'être dans le salon, muet, signifie "vous en faites pas, je viendrais forcément dans la soirée, peut être dans 4 ou 5 heures".


Les us et coutumes sont propres à chaque groupe, il est dommage de les brimer par volonté d'uniformisation des habitudes.

----------


## Wobak

Ouais, et moi pas plus tard qu'hier soir, je vais dans un chan où y'a Ashlook et Gobfou en non muet pour dire bonsoir, et y'a PERSONNE. 

Et moi, ça ça me fait chier. Donc on garde l'auto-afk en test. On l'enlèvera peut-être après la phase de test, mais pour l'instant, faites avec, ou comportez vous mieux si vous voulez que je l'enlève.

----------


## flochy

> Ouais, et moi pas plus tard qu'hier soir, je vais dans un chan où y'a Ashlook et Gobfou en non muet pour dire bonsoir, et y'a PERSONNE.


Pour moi c'est aussi un peu l'argument de poids : mumble c'est censé être un truc un minimum convivial. J'ai fait la même hier sur 2 chans où tu arrives, pensant qu'il y un peu de monde que ça va être sympa. Tu dis bonsoir, et là une seule réponse puis plus un bruit. Les autres sont afk. Chiant.

----------


## Freefrag

Il est possible d'activer l'auto afk uniquement pour les personnes non muet ? Comme ca il y aurait moins de problème car comme dit plus haut (je ne sais ou) ca mettrais en place un "code" visuel. "Tiens le mec muet, il n'est pas forcément la, ca ne sert a rien de venir le voir ; par contre lui n'est pas muet, je suis sur qu'il est la pour me répondre."

Plus de désagrément puisque visuellement on verra les personnes *potentiellement afk* (avec le logo muet) et celles qui sont à *100% présentes* (aucun logo, s'il était afk l'auto-afk l'aurait mit dans le "chan des afk").

Après il faut voir si la gestion de l'auto-afk en fonction du statut du client est possible.

----------


## Wobak

> Il est possible d'activer l'auto afk uniquement pour les personnes non muet ? Comme ca il y aurait moins de problème car comme dit plus haut (je ne sais ou) ca mettrais en place un "code" visuel. "Tiens le mec muet, il n'est pas forcément la, ca ne sert a rien de venir le voir ; par contre lui n'est pas muet, je suis sur qu'il est la pour me répondre."
> 
> Plus de désagrément puisque visuellement on verra les personnes *potentiellement afk* (avec le logo muet) et celles qui sont à *100% présentes* (aucun logo, s'il était afk l'auto-afk l'aurait mit dans le "chan des afk").
> 
> Après il faut voir si la gestion de l'auto-afk en fonction du statut du client est possible.


Ça je peux regarder en effet. Je vais voir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouais c'est pour ça qu'on râle, tu peux pas  rester dans ton chan pépère en muet sans te faire gicler.  Pacoule.





> Tu oublies que la plupart de ces individus sont  CA/SA sur Mumble, et que les connaissant ils n'hésitent pas à abuser de  leurs pouvoirs. Fin du HS.


C'était tentant, surtout que j'ai à peine cherché 30 secondes.







> En tout cas, même si je préfère TS je viendrai sur Mumble. (anti-séparation)





> Pyjama t'es belge, pas suisse, c'est les suisses qui font ça.


Et il y avait ça sur la même page. Non, non, rien n'a changé... :Poppys:

----------


## Wobak

Il sert à quoi ton post ?

Le mumble je m'en occupe depuis le début, il y a un truc que je trouve relativement lourd, et que plusieurs personnes trouvent lourd. Je cherche une solution et je trouve l'auto AFK que je mets en place. 

Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'être CA/SA ou quoi que ce soit a à faire dans l'histoire ou des quotes de 2009 ?

La preuve, Freefrag propose un intermédiaire intéressant et je vais essayer d'adapter la solution...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

A remémorer un tendre passé.
T'es aussi tendu qu'une tendinite.

----------


## Wobak

Bon j'ai essayé de faire la modif comme proposait Freefrag, donc normalement si vous êtes self-mute, ça ne vous déplace plus.

----------


## Boitameuh

Tu m'expliques la signification de CA/SA s'il te plait ? Et l'intérêt de déterrer des vieux posts ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Channel Admin / Server Admin.
Montrer que ça me faisait penser à une conversation du passé.

Y en a qui ont mal de revivre le passé on dirait, je comprends, faut être fan de Dorothée.

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais c'est surtout que je vois pas le rapport entre la conversation actuelle et cette "discussion" passée.

Et apparemment je ne suis pas le seul. Tu peux nous expliquer le rapport ?  ::):

----------


## Ashlook

Il est Belge les mecs, cherchaient pas.

Sinon on est plus bougé quand on est Muet ou Sourd/Muet, ou les 2 ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Il est Belge les mecs, *cherchaient* pas.


 ::O:

----------


## Ashlook

C'est du Belge.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> *[MODE ADMIN ARROGANT /ON]*
> Et pis c'est pas comme si on vous demandait votre avis en fait... 
> *[MODE ADMIN ARROGANT /OFF]*


Le fait que ce soit parce que les admins trouvent ça mieux qu'il faut le faire... Nan, aucun rapport. Et j'agresse pas hein, moi j'm'en fou totalement, comme d'hab'. J'trouvais marrant le lien entre cette fameuse discussion et les posts de la page précédente. Puis ça aurait pu être une simple connerie sans rapport, comme j'en croise ouatmille sur ce forum depuis que j'y suis inscrit parce que les idiots c'est bon, mangez-en.

Et c'est pas beau de se moquer des belges en faisant une si vilaine faute, Ashlow.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ezechiel

En fait c'est surtout pas beau de flooder dans un topic où ça a rien à foutre Ashlow.

----------


## Ashlook

J'te signale que c'est toi qui m'oblige à flood, moi j'ai posé une vrai question dans mon post \o/.

----------


## Olipro

J'ai une question à propos du système auto-afk après la solution proposée :

Admettons le scénario suivant :

X personnes sont sur un channel, et se parlent.
à partir d'un moment T, le hasard fait qu'aucune d'elles ne parlent, sans être sourdes ni muettes.
A partir de ce moment toujours, considérons que ces personnes continuent à être actives sur leur machine.

Au moment T+k (k = 2 heures si j'ai bien compris), seront-elles toutes placées en AFK ?

----------


## Carpette

> Ou bien virer l'auto AFK qui est franchement inutile.


Tu rigoles la hein ?!
C'est une des plus belles inventions de mumble ce truc !!

Ceci étant dit, perso, avec la config de base, je ne me suis jamais fait bouger de chan pour avoir été muet pendant un long moment, et pourtant, je le fais souvent !
Z'avez touché quoi sur votre config pour que ça vous le fasse ?

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai une question à propos du système auto-afk après la solution proposée :
> 
> Admettons le scénario suivant :
> 
> X personnes sont sur un channel, et se parlent.
> à partir d'un moment T, le hasard fait qu'aucune d'elles ne parlent, sans être sourdes ni muettes.
> A partir de ce moment toujours, considérons que ces personnes continuent à être actives sur leur machine.
> 
> Au moment T+k (k = 2 heures si j'ai bien compris), seront-elles toutes placées en AFK ?


Oui. Elles seront placées dans le chan, parce que si personne ne parle pendant 2h sans se mettre en mute, autant quitter mumble.

La nouvelle version vérifie que vous soyez auto-mute. Quand vous êtes sourd/muet, c'est ET sourd ET muet, donc muet. Donc ça fonctionne aussi en sourd/muet.

----------


## Olipro

Merci, et est-ce qu'il existe un moyen coté client pour "s'auto muter" ({sourde et muet} ou muet) au bout d'une période de temps ?

Si oui, il m'est avis qu'un tel outil fera plaisir à certains.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ça doit exister, en ce qui me concerne j'ai bindé "²" pour me muter, avec l'habitude ça prend même pas une seconde.

----------


## Carpette

> Merci, et est-ce qu'il existe un moyen coté client pour "s'auto muter" ({sourde et muet} ou muet) au bout d'une période de temps ?
> 
> Si oui, il m'est avis qu'un tel outil fera plaisir à certains.


Oui, ça existe, c'est l'auto-abscence, qui te rend muet au bout de 30min sans activité de ta part.
C'est réglable, ça va de zéro à trente minute, mais part défaut, c'est désactivé. Tu peux trouver ça dans les options d'entrée audio de mumble (chez moi il est activé, réflexe de survie !)

----------


## Refractor

Bonsoir à tous,
 voila en réinstallant toute ma tour ainsi que les  logiciels et mumble bien évidemment je remarque que en voulant que  reconnecter avec mon Pseudo Refractor il me demande maintenant un mot de  passe pour cet utilisateur enregistré .
Que faire ?

----------


## Vader_666

1er post, 5eme point :




> Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.


Je viens de supprimer l'utilisateur Refractor, tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau. (Et mettre à l'abri ton certificat bien sur).

----------


## Nykhola

Dites, j'ai réinstallé mon PC, et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder le fichier pour le nick.
Quelqu'un peut me le reinit ?
Nykhola si je ne dis pas de bêtises.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Refractor

> 1er post, 5eme point :
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de supprimer l'utilisateur Refractor, tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau. (Et mettre à l'abri ton certificat bien sur).


Merci bien . Un fois la sauvegarde exportée sur mon DD comment l'utiliser en cas de nouveau reboot ?

EDIT: Question conne réponse conne^^ tout simplement faire l'inverse > Configurer/importer/destination du certif. :D

CPC rend plus intelligent  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Nykhola  ::):

----------


## Nykhola

Merci à toi  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Bon alors des retours sur la nouvelle version de l'auto-AFK ?

Ça ne vous déplace plus si vous êtes mute ? Ça va à tout le monde le système actuel ?

----------


## Olipro

La solution trouvée coté utilisateur pour contrer ça n'est pas encore optimale (30 minutes max pour l'automute c'est trop court) mais ce n'est pas une solution paramétrable coté serveur, donc je coche "non" (et c'est parce que l'avis est demandé)

----------


## KiwiX

> Bon alors des retours sur la nouvelle version de l'auto-AFK ?
> 
> Ça ne vous déplace plus si vous êtes mute ? Ça va à tout le monde le système actuel ?


Ah, y a un système pour auto afk ?  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

Moi j'ai pas encore eu le temps de reteste, faut que je sois dans le cas de "non-micro".

----------


## FROGGY

Perso ce système me dérange aussi. Le temps que je passe sur mon pc équivaut à celui que je passe sur mumble et je trouve ça lourd d'être déplacé parce qu'on ne raconte rien pendant x temps. (c'est pas comme si on est constamment en train de regarder s'il y a quelqu'un sur le chan.
De plus je vois difficilement l'utilité de ce truc

----------


## Roland Flure

On revient aussi sur l'utilité d'être sur Mumble pendant 2h sans lâcher un mot ou ça va aller ?

----------


## Wobak

Mute toi, tu ne seras pas déplacé.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ben non, on sait jamais s'il veut dire quelque chose. Tu voudrais pas qu'il clique pour se demute aussi non ?

----------


## Marn'

En plus de me déranger, l'intérêt de ce système m'intrigue, lorsque je débarque dans un channel et que personne ne me réponds, je suppose que : 
1- Je n'ai pas été entendu => Je répète une à deux fois.
2- Les joueurs sont absents => Tant pis, j'attendrai/reviendrai.
3- Ils ne souhaitent pas parler => Je dois certainement déranger, débarquer a un moment critique, donc j'attendrai/reviendrai.

Dans tous ces cas je ne vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant de ne pas avoir de réponse.  ::huh:: 

Enfin bon, espérons que le système soit supprimé, sinon j'imagine que je vais devoir m'habituer changer de channel toutes les deux heures...

----------


## raven33.be

Ça sert a rien de demander l'opinion des gens si c'est pour en avoir rien a carrer de ce qu'il disent ...

Pour par être HS, je trouve le nouveau système un peu "chiant", certaines communautés interne a mumble ont leurs façons de fonctionner, c'est dommage de tout chambouler pour 2-3 personnes !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ça sert a rien de demander l'opinion des gens si c'est pour en avoir rien a carrer de ce qu'il disent ...


Et le compromis que Wobak a trouvé, c'est du poulet ?
Tu te mets en "mute" et tu n'es pas déplacé.

----------


## Wobak

Ok en fait vous faites exprès de ne pas comprendre >.<

Si tu te mutes, tu n'es pas bougé. Il faut 2h d'idle pour être bougé.

----------


## Ephez

Parfait comme compromis merci Wobak!

----------


## Olipro

D'autres cas que nous expérimentons régulièrement :

*problème avec les simulateurs*
Sur Arma 2, nous devons être apte à parler à tous moments, mais il existe de nombreuses situations sur nos grosses randonnées où certains ne parlent pas durant deux heures, car ils sont tenus de ne communiquer que les informations d'intérêt. Ils ne peuvent pas prévoir qu'un évènement d'intérêt ne surviendra pas avant les deux prochaines heures. Il ne peuvent pas se muter systématiquement, ce serait compliqué à gérer, surtout que la fréquence des évènements est très variable.
Résultat, ils sont bougés dans le salon AFK.
Quand le moment crucial arrive, l'équipe ne reçoit pas les informations d'intérêt. C'est mauvais pour la partie.


*problème avec les STR*
Une autre situation, non des moindres :
quand nous jouons à des STR, la partie peut s'éterniser, il est difficile de voir le temps passer, si bien que 3 ou 4 heures peuvent s'écouler sans qu'elles ne soient remarqués.
Or, le plus marrant avec mumble, c'est de se taunter pendant la partie.
Il n'est donc pas d'usage de se muter durant la partie.
Que faire alors lorsque le temps s'écoulant vite, deux heures passent sans qu'on aie pensé à répondre à son adversaire qui nous latte violemment, parce qu'on est trop concentré à micromanager sa défense ?
Faut-il alors penser à constamment se muter lorsque la partie vient à son apogée ? Faut il se forcer à répliquer oralement à son adversaire ?

*cause ?*
Je pense personnellement que le phénomène qui cloche, c'est la compression relative du temps, ie. propre à chacun, lié à l'implication dans les jeux-videos.
Beaucoup de gens se servent de mumble pour parler sans jouer, ils sont donc concernés par la longue durée de timeout qui envoie dans le salon AFK et ne sont pas gênés.
D'autres s'en servent pour jouer énormément, et le timeout arrive alors bien trop tôt pour eux (cf les deux exemples ci-dessus, j'insiste).

----------


## raven33.be

Le compromis aurait pu être intéressant si le système d'auto mute(coté client mumble) était mieux fait, 
je m'explique:j'ai fais un test, j'ai mis l'auto mute sur 1 min, et j'ai attendu d'être muté par mumble.Cependant, il faut quand même binder une touche, ou être conscient qu'on est muté pour pouvoir agir(et en jeux, c'est pas le plus simple, surtout pour ceux qui ne supportent pas l'alt-tab).Ce qui aurais pu arrangé les choses, c'est que, dès que la personne reparle, cela désactive le mute, et donc permet de parler directement sans pester 2-3 fois parce-que personne ne parle/répond(normal on est muté!) avant de s'en rendre compte.

Il y a aussi le faite que certaines personnes viennent sur mumble juste pour se retrouver, dire 2-3 mots par moments, sans forcement flooder le channel, ce qui peux poser certains problèmes.

Après, de ce que j'ai compris ce serais un test, je tenais juste a faire un retour concret du ressentis par rapport a ce système qui, je trouve, va finalement contenter que 20-30% de la populations de mumble.

----------


## terciperix

J'accuse le nouveau système de déplacement d'être l'ouvrier diabolique de tant de souffrances.
J'accuse ce même système d'avoir entre le mains les preuves certaines du bon fonctionnement de l'ancienne pratique et des les avoir étouffées, de s'être rendu coupable de ce crime, dans un but polémique pour sauver l'honneur compromit.
[...]

J'attends.

----------


## Freefrag

> Après, de ce que j'ai compris ce serais un test, je tenais juste a faire  un retour concret du ressentis par rapport a ce système qui, je trouve,  va finalement contenter que *20-30% de la populations de mumble*.


Bon je veux bien croire à ces statistiques mais elle me semblent pas très fondées: il y a actuellement 119 personnes de connectées qui doivent être sondées.


Sinon pour revenir au plus important le nouveau système. Vu le cas "Arma" qui reste un cas isolé, cher Wobak peux-tu désactiver ce système sur un canal mumble ?


PS: vous pouvez être un peu moins violent dans la manière d'apporter vos propos ? Je trouve qu'il y a dans vos message quelque chose d'agressif, de plus j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune tentative de compréhension du problème que ca peut poser aux autres et des efforts de wobak pour trouver un compromis.

----------


## Wobak

> Bon je veux bien croire à ces statistiques mais elle me semblent pas très fondées: il y a actuellement 119 personnes de connectées qui doivent être sondées.
> 
> 
> Sinon pour revenir au plus important le nouveau système. Vu le cas "Arma" qui reste un cas isolé, cher Wobak peux-tu désactiver ce système sur un canal mumble ?
> 
> 
> PS: vous pouvez être un peu moins violent dans la manière d'apporter vos propos ? Je trouve vos messages agressifs, de plus j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune tentative de compréhension du problème que ca peut poser aux autres et de la tentative de wobak pour avoir un bon compromis.


Merci pour ta compréhension déjà.

Alors à priori je dirais que ça doit être possible de faire une exception par chan.

ENsuite pour les STR, peut-on me citer des STR où la partie dure plus de 3h sans qu'on n'ait à dire un seul mot ? A priori je n'en vois pas. (Civ 5 et autres consorts sont des X4 hein, pas des STR).

----------


## Olipro

va pour cette appellation.
Sinon pour les deux,  il y a Rise of Nation, Defcon (sensiblement 6 heures), la campagne multi de napoleon (certains batailles s'étendent sur 3 heures, c'est monstrueusement épique au passage), je sais que certains jouent à men of war et que ça dure aussi longtemps   etc ... Civilization n'a pas sa place, il serait étrange dans ce jeu de garder le silence deux heures, car il est pesant.
Enfin nous on y joue comme ça, des parties qui durent la nuit entière, etc, c'est notre trip de joueurs.

Sinon que ce soit clair, l'avis a été demandé aux gens car c'est un test, pour citer ce que j'ai lu, donc l'avis est donné par les gens. Il est inutile d'être compréhensif ou de se plaindre, il est plus cohérent de donner clairement les points positifs et/ou négatifs du test, c'est comme ça que les choses avancent. Personnellement, je donne les points négatifs, je fais tout à fait confiance à d'autres pour lui trouver des points positifs.
Quand on soumet un test à l'avis général, il faut toujours s'attendre à ce que celui-ci soit éprouvé. Il est futile de le prendre bien ou mal.
Et quand les procédés pour éprouver le test ne sont pas cohérents selon le concepteur, libre à lui de les prendre en compte ou pas, mais en débattre est également futile.

Fermer la phase de test et imposer la solution conçue est la seule solution pour ne plus recevoir de retours négatifs.

----------


## Wobak

C'est pour ça que cette phase de test est plus une phase d'adaptation du script qu'autre chose.

Je le répète au cas où : ceux qui sont sur mumble sans être en train de jouer en train de mater un film pendant 2h sans bouger sans parler, t'as rien à faire sur mumble.-, mais si tu veux y etre, tu te mutes.

----------


## Say hello

> Et le compromis que Wobak a trouvé, c'est du poulet ?
> Tu te mets en "mute" et tu n'es pas déplacé.


D'ailleurs ça me pose pas de problème la gestion du mute comme ça.  :B): 
Vu que je passe mon temps à rager quand je suis pas mute au final je suis jamais switché, même si je suis seul, classe.  :Cigare: 

Mais pour Avathar et son scotch quand il est pas mute y'a une gestion particulière?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Cependant, il faut quand même binder une touche, ou être conscient qu'on est muté pour pouvoir agir(et en jeux, c'est pas le plus simple, surtout pour ceux qui ne supportent pas l'alt-tab).


Overlay.

----------


## Olipro

Wobak, oui mais non, cette prévention que tu donnes n'est pas valide. Ce n'est pas le cas chez toi, mais on joue bien parfois 2 heures en multi sans avoir eu de chose à dire, et impossible de l'avoir prévu à l'avance.

A la rigueur, impose ton système comme il te plait et ne donne pas de telles instructions qui ne sont pas valables, les joueurs qui n'ont pas la même façon de jouer que toi seront moins perdus.

----------


## Wobak

> Wobak, oui mais non, cette prévention que tu donnes n'est pas valide. Ce n'est pas le cas chez toi, mais on joue bien parfois 2 heures en multi sans avoir eu de chose à dire, et impossible de l'avoir prévu à l'avance.
> 
> A la rigueur, impose ton système comme il te plait et ne donne pas de telles instructions qui ne sont pas valables, les joueurs qui n'ont pas la même façon de jouer que toi seront moins perdus.


Tu peux relire mon post ? "qui ne sont pas en train de jouer".

Je suis d'accord que c'est problématique pour ceux qui jouent et qui ne parlent pas, et c'est pour ceux-là qu'on va trouver une solution.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je suis vraiment désolé parce que je sens bien qu'il y en a pour qui ça coule de source, mais j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'intérêt de se connecter à Mumble et de pas lâcher un broc pendant 2h. Vraiment.

----------


## Olipro

J'ai effectivement mal compris la phrase. Dans ce cas ok.

@Roland flure : essaie les randos d'arma avec nous. Surtout celle de 15 heures que l'on prévoie prochainement (avec pauses pour déjeuner et tout  ::):  )

----------


## Roland Flure

> @Roland flure : essaie les randos d'arma avec nous. Surtout celle de 15 heures que l'on prévoie prochainement (avec pauses pour déjeuner et tout  )


J'ai essayé ArmA II une fois (et en multi). On ne m'y reprendra plus  :tired:

----------


## Ashlook

Y'a pas un "push to demute" sur mumble ?

Du genre un "push to talk", mais sauf que l'a t'es en voice activation et que tu te demute en appuyant sur la touche puis remute en la relâchant. Ça règlerai le problème :D.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Y'a pas un "push to demute" sur mumble ?
> 
> Du genre un "push to talk", mais sauf que l'a t'es en voice activation et que tu te demute en appuyant sur la touche puis remute en la relâchant. Ça règlerai le problème :D.


Quand tu appuis, les gens t'entendent, et quand tu cesse d'appuyer, ils ne t'entendent plus ? Qu'est ce qui change du push to talk  :^_^:  ?

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais attendez faut arrêter de déconner là. Se muter c'est appuyer sur une touche. Se démuter c'est appuyer sur la MEME touche une seconde fois. Ca prend quoi. Aller... 1/2 seconde. Alors quand je lis "Il ne peuvent pas se muter systématiquement, ce serait compliqué à gérer" je trouve que c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule désolé. C'est pas une procédure de 50 pages à dérouler sans se tromper quoi.

En plus il faudrait se rendre sourd (donc ne plus entendre ce qui se dit sur le chan) je comprendrais tout a fait que ça soit handicapant, mais c'est pas le cas.

De toute façon, faut faire une pause de jeu toutes les 2h ça vous y fait penser, c'est pour votre bien.  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part je comprends (a peine, je saisi pas trop comment on peut être en jeu et rien dire pendant 2 heures) le point de vu de certains, mais sortir que se muter c'est trop compliquer à gérer, c'est vraiment être de mauvaise foi.

Après personnellement ça me dérange pas plus que ça d'avoir un chan avec des "fantômes", je fais comme dit Marn'. Par contre c'est vrai que ça rend le mumble plus lisible que les afk soient dans le chan afk  ::):

----------


## Olipro

@ Vader, encore ce soir, à l'instant, en coop sur grand age rome, j'ai oublié de parler sur mumble tellement j'étais concentré à micro-gérer la ville et à écouter les conseils sporadiques de mon coéquipier. j'ai aussi oublié de me muter, car je n'ai même pas remarqué que tout ce temps était passé sans que je ne parle. total : 1h40. C'était de peu !  ::): 
Mais le timeout a été sournoisement interrompu par un "gg bro" de ma part. Heureusement, car le ALT-TAB ne fonctionne pas sur ce jeu.
C'est le plus récent qui me vient à l'esprit.
(C'est juste pour te convaincre que c'est possible, on n'a pas tous la même façon de jouer, ni la même propension au bavardage.)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> car le ALT-TAB ne fonctionne pas sur ce jeu


L'overlay mon grand ! :Rolandflure:

----------


## Say hello

L'overlay ne fonctionne pas sur tout les jeux.

Et pire, certain jeux le prennent comme un cheat (punkbuster sur plusieurs jeux pas exemple) forçant à le désactiver.

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais Olipro, qu'on oublie de le faire parce qu'on est pris par le jeu oui, mais vient pas me dire que c'est compliqué à gêrer ou à faire c'est tout. Tu vas pas me faire croire qu'en 2h on n'a pas 1/2 secondes à prendre pour appuyer 2 fois sur une touche. Au pire ça serait une habitude à prendre (genre "Oh ça fait quelques temps que j'ai pas appuyé sur la touche anti-déplacement énervant, voila c'est fait").

Après encore une fois je suis pas convaincu que le bénéfice en lisibilité sur le mumble apporté par le déplacement auto vaille le coup de changer ses habitudes justement.

----------


## Aulren

> Après encore une fois je suis pas convaincu que le bénéfice en lisibilité sur le mumble apporté par le déplacement auto vaille le coup de changer ses habitudes justement.


+1

----------


## Roland Flure

Le "pas" était en trop.

----------


## flochy

> Après encore une fois je suis pas convaincu que le bénéfice en lisibilité sur le mumble apporté par le déplacement auto vaille le coup de changer ses habitudes justement.


C'est pas complètement faux. Je trouve de mon côté que pour que ce soit plus lisible, il faut revenir à la première solution testée : qu'on soit bougé dans le chan afk qu'on soit mute ou pas après 2h. Comme ça quand on débarque dans un chan, on sait qu'on ne va pas parler à des fantômes.

Et dans un jeu où tu ne dis rien pendant 2h, c'est pas très grave si t'as été déplacé avant d'avoir pu dire "gg bro"  ::|:  
Ça ne me semble pas critique comme info...

----------


## Pataplouf

Mumble ne sert pas qu'a parler, mais aussi à écouter. Je crois que ça a été dit une quinzaine de fois depuis le début de cette discussion.

Vous êtes vraiment pire que des petites vieilles qui sont pas contentes quand on met pas les formes pour leur dire bonjour/merci/au revoir médème. Peut être que les mecs qui vous réponde pas sur mumble quand vous les saluez, c'est pas qu'ils sont pas là, c'est juste qu'ils vous aiment pas.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas complètement faux. Je trouve de mon côté que pour que ce soit plus lisible, il faut revenir à la première solution testée : qu'on soit bougé dans le chan afk qu'on soit mute ou pas après 2h. Comme ça quand on débarque dans un chan, on sait qu'on ne va pas parler à des fantômes.


Franchement je vois pas le problème. Si un mec est _mute_ ça veut dire qu'il est momentanément absent où qu'il fait du bruit (genre en train de bouffer une connerie  ::ninja:: ) donc tu devrais savoir que ça ne sert à rien de lui parler, c'est lui qui le fera à son retour. Et puis quand bien même, tu dis "salut", t'as pas de réponse, c'est quand même pas super grave. Si ? Honnêtement je m'en tape un peu je serai pas gêné par votre système, mais là j'ai l'impression que vous vous prenez un peu la tête pour pas grand chose.

Ou alors j'ai du mal à saisir la gravité d'une non-réponse à un "salut"  :tired: .

----------


## Say hello

Bah au moins si un mec claque devant son pc et peut pas répondre au bout de 2h il sera déplacé dans le chan des afk.
Silence en respect des morts tout ça.  ::ninja:: 
Il prendra pas un canal pour rien.

----------


## Projet 154

> [...] Si un mec est _mute_ ça veut dire qu'il est momentanément absent où qu'il fait du bruit [...] [B]ou qu'il  ne possède pas/ a son micro mort.


Fixed  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

C'est normal qu'il me demande un mot de passe le serveur canardpc là ?

----------


## raven33.be

> C'est normal qu'il me demande un mot de passe le serveur canardpc là ?


Je pense pas, mais essaye "coin"

----------


## deathdigger

Non ça ne marche pas même avec coin  ::sad::

----------


## raven33.be

> Non ça ne marche pas même avec coin


On me dit sur mumble, que c'est parceque ton certificat est pas bon, ou un truc dans le genre, essaye de voir si c'est le meme pseudo

----------


## deathdigger

J'ai installé mumble hier soir et je me suis connecté pour tester, ça a marché très bien.
J'ai enregistré mon certificat comme précisé en première page et aujourd'hui en testant ça ne marche plus.

----------


## raven33.be

Fais un test en créant un nouveau certif pour voir :/

----------


## deathdigger

Je viens de tester avec le même résultat, par contre en changeant de nickname, ça marche sans problème, ça doit donc bien être un problème de certif :/

EDIT : en fermant et réouvrant l'appli, il me redemande un mot de passe pour mon nouveau nom  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de supprimer tes deux utilisateurs. Réenregistre-toi et dis-nous ce que ça donne.

----------


## deathdigger

Ca a l'air de marcher  ::):

----------


## Claroushkyn

Même problème, ça me demande un mot de passe quand j'utilise mon pseudo habituel. Créer un certificat n'y change rien.  ::|: 

Cela fait déjà un bail que j'utilise de temps en temps le mumble CPC, mais depuis le changement d'ordi, bloqué à l'entrée.
En baskets on rentre pas ?

Edit : j'ai créé un autre pseudo et ça a finalement fonctionné.
Même si avec le pseudo initial ( qui existait à l'époque du TS et qui fonctionnait au passage à Mumble ), j'ai jamais réussi à dépanner le truc.
C'était le même que pour le forum.

Concernant le backup, j'ai cherché par type de ficher un potentiel ancien certif.
Aucun fichier de ce type sur l'ancien HD. Pourtant, ça fonctionnait.

----------


## Wobak

Bah pas avec le même pseudo qu'avant... Faites un backup, bon sang...  ::|: 

Ton pseudo sur mumble ?

----------


## Sim's

> Faites un backup, bon sang...


Chose que j'ai fait et qui n'a jamais marché sur mes deux netbooks.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wobak

Faites un backup et soyez doués ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le backup de mumble, say de la mayrde !

----------


## Carpette

Non, c'est le certificat qui est de la merde.
C'est inutile sur un soft qui n'a pas besoin d'un tel niveau de sécurité.

(ça faisait bien 3 ou 4 mois que j'avais pas gueulé la dessus, alors ...)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est clair que c'est un point négatif du soft.

----------


## Nono

J'ai sauvegardé mon certif une fois, depuis j'ai réinstallé mumble deux ou trois fois, toujours avec le même vieux certif'. Je n'ai jamais eu de souci. Un peu de professionalimse s'il vous plait  :B):

----------


## Flubber

Pareil, jamais eu de soucis avec les certif. Si besoin je vous conseille la formation Fnuc "Découvrir l'explorateur windows & les différents formats de fichiers".

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est toujours Toto0o0o0o qui la dispense ?

----------


## flochy

> Non, c'est le certificat qui est de la merde.
> C'est inutile sur un soft qui n'a pas besoin d'un tel niveau de sécurité.
> 
> (ça faisait bien 3 ou 4 mois que j'avais pas gueulé la dessus, alors ...)


En fait c'est surtout que ça doit embêter tout ceux qui râlent de faire un truc basique (et qui prend à peine 60sec) qu'on prend le temps de faire pour d'autres choses bien plus importantes.

Au bout de 3-4 mois où t'as pas gueulé dessus, t'es pas auto-afk ? :amalgame:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

Avec Toto0o0o0o c'est plutôt "Découvrir les différentes explorations" non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nortifer

Avec de la rillettes

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'ai sauvegardé mon certif une fois, depuis j'ai réinstallé mumble deux ou trois fois, toujours avec le même vieux certif'. Je n'ai jamais eu de souci. Un peu de professionalimse s'il vous plait


Mumble, PGM approved.  :Cigare:

----------


## Carpette

> En fait c'est surtout que ça doit embêter tout ceux qui râlent de faire un truc basique (et qui prend à peine 60sec) qu'on prend le temps de faire pour d'autres choses bien plus importantes.
> 
> Au bout de 3-4 mois où t'as pas gueulé dessus, t'es pas auto-afk ? :amalgame:


Ca se saurait si j'utilisais l'auto-afk moi ...  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon non, moi je gueule pas dessus, j'ai juste plusieurs pseudo sous mumble, mais ça emmerde personne, puisque je suis un mec poli  :;): 
Et pour l'auto-AFK ...

----------


## Arkahik

Bonjour , Bonsoir ,
Il y a quelque temps je me suis fait ban du mumble pour des  raison que j'avais du mal a comprendre , puis des amis et un admin ont  suggéré de me faire oublier et j'ai accepté car je me suis rendu compte  que j'ai eu tort de m' emporté sur des points sensible et je m'en excuse  au près des gens que j'aurais pu offensé ainsi qu'aux admins . Je pense  pouvoir me contrôlé la prochaine fois et évité des erreurs tels que  celle ci . J'aimerais donc être deban du mumble et retrouver mes amis .
Cordialement .

(p.s.: J'ai écris en gros car j'ai laisser un message auparavant mais personne ne l'a vu ...)

----------


## mellifico

J'ai pas l'overlay dans TF2 (seven 64, mumble 1.2.2, case cochée, lancé avant l'appli, nia nia nia...), j'ai déjà épluché le forum ( pas à 100% mais bon c'est long...) et rien; je suis désappointement; à l'aide; s'il vous plaît.

----------


## flochy

Je te recommanderais de passer à la 1.2.3RC2 car il y a eu notamment des modifs sur l'overlay. Ça sera peut être l'occasion de régler tes soucis ?

----------


## mellifico

Merci pour le conseil, mais ça ne veut toujours pas fonctionner... ::(:  ::'(:  ::unsure:: 

Edit : support DX11 dans la 1.2.3

----------


## clexanis

> Merci pour le conseil, mais ça ne veut toujours pas fonctionner...
> 
> Edit : support DX11 dans la 1.2.3


Tu lance bien mumble avant tf2?

----------


## Roland Flure

A priori ça va pas t'aider mais j'ai du temps à perdre.
Sur LOTRO, pour avoir l'overlay Mumble, il faut :
- Lancer LOTRO avant Mumble
- Lancer Mumble (l'overlay n'apparait pas encore)
- Faire un alt-tab et revenir sur la fenêtre du jeu.

Bon quand je jouais à TF2 j'ai jamais eu de problème avec l'overlay, mais on sait jamais.

----------


## mellifico

Siempre Nada pero gracias...

----------


## flochy

Dans ce cas, reformate.  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Moi je l'ai toujours dit : faut formater !
Ah et ça se dit "Todavía nada". De rien  :tired:

----------


## mellifico

Les Gadétans me comprenaient, eux...

----------


## Carpette

(Pour les non hispanophones, voyez avec Sao pour une traduction mexicaine quand il aura fini de se bourrer tomber glisser sur les pistes)

----------


## Roland Flure

(Aux dernières nouvelles, quand Frite a eu Toto0o0o0o hier, ils faisaient un strip-poker entre mecs en prenant des photos d'eux hier.)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Merci pour le conseil, mais ça ne veut toujours pas fonctionner...
> 
> Edit : support DX11 dans la 1.2.3


Ca bug que pour TF2 ou tous les jeux steams (mais pas les non steam) ou tous les jeux ?

Si que pour les jeux steams, réinstalle steam...

----------


## Wobak

> (Aux dernières nouvelles, quand Frite a eu Toto0o0o0o hier, ils faisaient un strip-poker entre mecs en prenant des photos d'eux hier.)


Mmmmmm j'y étais et j'ai pas souvenir de ça. Frite devait encore être bourré...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Mmmmmm j'y étais et j'ai pas souvenir de ça. Frite devait encore être bourré...


Ouais ben t'étais bourré. La mémoire va te revenir quand on aura les photos.

----------


## Wobak

Sauuuuffff... que je bois pas. Mais bien essayé  :haha:

----------


## Sao

Pfff, c'est dépassé de se mettre tout nu, c'est mieux de bouffer des Tampax.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plop

Serait-il possible d'avoir des sous-channels dans le salon DCUO svp ? Le soir on commence à se marcher dessus un peu ! (plus d'une quinzaine pour un jeu en groupe de 2, 4 ou 8) 

S'il faut des idées/thèmes ça serait du genre :
-les super-zéros (ou les fans du slip externe)
-les dark-émos-kitties (ou les bad-asses)
-les émeutiers (payvaypay)
-les red is dead (pour les instances/raid)

Avec tout ça (et le chan général) y'aurait de quoi grouper tranquille ou s'isoler d'elski ! 

D'avance merci !

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui, c'est possible. Je m'en occupe ce soir si personne ne l'a fait avant.
Par contre tu n'auras aucun des noms mentionnés plus haut.

----------


## GrenouilleZen

bonjour, pourriez vous révoquer mon certificat 
oui je sais, il fallait le sauvegarder avant de formater

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.
Et il faut sauvegarder son certificat avant de formater.
 ::ninja::

----------


## ThorThur

Dites, je suis un noob de Mumble, mais je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'avoir un overlay "général", quelque soit l'application lancée, et même sur le bureau ? En gros, que ça apparaisse devant n'importe quoi ?

Question subsidiaire : à quoi sert le certificat ?

----------


## Carpette

Le certificat est la pour s'assurer que c'est bien la machine qui a utilisé ce pseudonyme pour la première fois et qui l'a enregistré qui l'utilise maintenant.
C'est pour ça qu'en exportant ton certificat sur d'autres machines, cela leur permet d'utiliser le pseudo sans soucis (je vais pas faire un cours sur le système de clé, mais pour faire simple, c'est comme ça).

Ca évite de perdre son mot de passe ect ...

...
...
...

Bon, j'ai *vraiment* essayé de ne pas pourrir l'idée, je vous jure !
Je rajouterai donc que pour l'utilisation que nous avons, sur CanardPC comme pour 90% es gens qui utilisent mumble, un tel niveau de sécurité est plus chiant que pratique, et completement inadapté.
Mumble est utilisé par une tranche de perso qui est capable de retenir un mot de passe, et qui, en revanche, formatte souvent son PC, et change souvent de machine, donc le certificat est loin, très loin, d'être la solution idéale pour ce soft, surtout que nous n'avons pas besoin d'un niveau de sécurité très élevé, puisque aucune info confidentielle ne circule dessus (sauf à la limite une ou deux photos mais bon ...).
Un simple mot de passe aurait donc été bien plus pratique à utiliser qu'un fichier à sauvegarder sur une boite mail: simple, aucune manip à faire à la réinstallation (pour ceux qui diraient que la manip ne prend presque rien comme temps, je leur rappellerais que "presque rien", c'est plus que "rien", et qu'on a pas besoin d'une telle sécurisation)


Voila, j'ai été le plus objectif possible, promis ! Et promis, je vais pas refaire un pourrissage des certificat pendant au moins tout le mois de février.

Edit: je ne râle pas auprès des admins hein, ils n'y sont pour rien. C'est les devs du soft qui sont cons !

----------


## deathdigger

> Dites, je suis un noob de Mumble, mais je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'avoir un overlay "général", quelque soit l'application lancée, et même sur le bureau ? En gros, que ça apparaisse devant n'importe quoi ?
> 
> Question subsidiaire : à quoi sert le certificat ?


Je pense que l'overlay est lié à l'utilisation de Direct3D/OpenGL, donc si tu ne lances pas un jeu, tu ne peux le voir.

----------


## ThorThur

@Carpette : C'est un peu ce que j'avais cru comprendre. C'est juste chiant au final...

@deathdigger : C'est dommage, j'aurais bien voulu une option de ce genre, parce qu'on utilise pas Mumble exclusivement pour le jeu. Au final c'est assez restrictif comme logiciel, s'nul !

----------


## Wobak

> Le certificat est la pour s'assurer que c'est bien la machine qui a utilisé ce pseudonyme pour la première fois et qui l'a enregistré qui l'utilise maintenant.
> C'est pour ça qu'en exportant ton certificat sur d'autres machines, cela leur permet d'utiliser le pseudo sans soucis (je vais pas faire un cours sur le système de clé, mais pour faire simple, c'est comme ça).
> 
> Ca évite de perdre son mot de passe ect ...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...


Ok je vais te la faire courte : 

si on avait pas mis le système de certif, les requêtes ressembleraient à :
"Salut je viens de formater je me souviens plus du mot de passe que j'avais mis pour Mumble parce que j'ai mis un truc complikay mais mumble le retenait tout seul mdr, vous pouvez me le remettre à 0 svp ?".

Là on a "vous pouvez supprimer mon certif ?".

Les utilisateus sont mauvais, c'est pas une histoire de mot de passe, et la solution du certificat est même plus pratique, puisqu'on est pas obligés de mettre une valeur de pass bidon que n'importe qui pourrait utiliser.

Donc OUI en terme de sécurité c'est inadapté. NON c'est pas plus chiant qu'un password, puisque pour le user ça change pas grand chose au final.

Par contre, OUI tu commences à fatiguer à faire genre c'est trop pourri c'est nul d'avoir laissé ça installé ça et ça sert à rien hormis à faire chier les gens qui formattent. Donc t'arrêtes le discours moralisateur et lavage de cerveau quand tu es pas du côté admin s'il te plait, surtout quand c'est systématique.

Merci de votre attention.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h51 ----------

Ah oui et sans compter que ça nous permet de gérer les utilisateurs authentifiés auprès du serveur pour des notions de droits sur les chans, mais ça c'est accessoire de ton point de vue...

----------


## ThorThur

J'ai, comme qui dirait, l'impression d'avoir jeter un pavé dans la mare ! 

Merci quand même Wobak pour les précisions, bien qu'elles ne m'étaient pas adressées.  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Derien derien  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

> @Carpette : C'est un peu ce que j'avais cru comprendre. C'est juste chiant au final...
> 
> @deathdigger : C'est dommage, j'aurais bien voulu une option de ce genre, parce qu'on utilise pas Mumble exclusivement pour le jeu. Au final c'est assez restrictif comme logiciel, s'nul !


Ben après il me semble que Aero utilise Direct3D, donc y'a peut être moyen de bidouiller un truc sur Vista/Seven, mais je ne suis pas assez calé pour t'aider  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

En fait c'est très simple, on ne vous demande pas votre avis sur la gestion du mumble  ::(: 
Ça commence à sérieusement me baver sur les rouleaux de lire toutes les 5 pages "Le mumble c'est mal, les certifs c'est chiant, y'a pas assez de chans, mon cul sur la commode, toussa..."  :tired: 
Si vous avez un problème avec un mumble GRATUIT, vous pouvez vous payer un serveur ça vous occupera et nous ça nous soulagera.  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Et pendant ce temps là chez Mariachi, son micro ne marche toujours pas... Il est là le vrai problème §  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> En fait c'est très simple, on ne vous demande pas votre avis sur la gestion du mumble 
> Ça commence à sérieusement me baver sur les rouleaux de lire toutes les 5 pages "Le mumble c'est mal, les certifs c'est chiant, y'a pas assez de chans, mon cul sur la commode, toussa..." 
> Si vous avez un problème avec un mumble GRATUIT, vous pouvez vous payer un serveur ça vous occupera et nous ça nous soulagera.


 
Quel connard arrogant  ::o:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il est là le vrai problème §


Parce que tu cherches encore à le régler ?  ::O: 




> Quel connard arrogant


F.U.C.A.  :Cigare:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

je comprends pas trop comment on peut dire qu'un système de certificat est plus pratique qu'un système de mdp ? Quand j'oublie un mdp (et ça m'arrive pour certains sites/forums sur lesquels je passe une fois tous les 6 mois genre THQ ou je ne sais quoi) on a toute latitude pour réinitialiser le mdp sans faire chier qui que ce soit. Non ?

M'enfin sinon ça marche très bien Mumble c'est clair.

----------


## Vader_666

Ben là non. Si quelqu'un oubli son mot de passe, il faut qu'il demande à un admin de le réinitialiser et on en revient au même problème.

Souvent tu enregistres ton mot de passe et tu le retapes jamais. Et au moment où pour une raison ou une autre (réinstall du logiciel, formatage, mauvaise manip...) tu dois le retaper ben tu l'as oublié.

Avec le certificat, c'est pas une question de mémoire, juste de mettre un fichier à l'abri dans un coin.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "On ne vous demande pas votre avis sur la gestion du mumble" ?  ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "On ne vous demande pas votre avis sur la gestion du mumble" ?


Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "On ne te demande pas ton avis sur notre avis de la gestion de Mumble" ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Roland Flure

On assiste à la création d'une boucle qui va faire crasher l'univers  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'espère qu'il a fait un back-up de son certificat  ::o:  !

----------


## Wobak

:tired:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "On ne te demande pas ton avis sur notre avis de la gestion de Mumble" ?


Mis à part faire des commentaires abscons concernant le ras le bol des admins sur vos critiques incessantes, tu peux certainement arriver à ne rien dire, ça t'occupera  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Non, comme toi j'aime bien parler. Sauf que moi ça m'amuse pas de faire mon FUCA ou mon aigri.  :Cigare: 
Encore une fois moi je m'en fou, c'est juste que vous êtes vraiment constipés et que j'aimerais devenir ton laxatif, Toto ! Oh oui !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "On ne vous demande pas votre avis sur la gestion du mumble" ?


J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit pour te donner à toi ou quelconque admin par ailleurs un avis sur votre gestion de votre mumble... Tu t'en carres et on s'en bat l'œil, alors laisse la caravane passer sans japer... On est sur un forum et le principe c'est de causer, même pour critiquer des choses bien pratiques et des pratiques bien choses...
M'enfin ouais là tu dois juste être constipé je vois que ça aussi.  :tired: 

Et sinon tu sais y a l'option de filtrage anti-lourd* : "rendre invisible les messages de cet utilisateur".

*mais je ne trouve pas Pyj Wallon lourd perso hein, c'est pour l'exemple.

----------


## Avathar

J'suis le seul qui a des freezes de Mumble ? Je le lance, il se connecte et puis plus rien. Et il me shoote aussi Firefox et Putty (et n'importe quoi d'autre lancé en même temps ou avant)

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais Toto0o0o0o c'est notre pokémon agressif faites pas attention.

----------


## clexanis

> J'suis le seul qui a des freezes de Mumble ? Je le lance, il se connecte et puis plus rien. Et il me shoote aussi Firefox et Putty (et n'importe quoi d'autre lancé en même temps ou avant)


J'ai ca avec la version 1.2.3 rc2 quand l'overlay est activer dans les options (même si il est pas afficher).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> On est sur un forum et le principe c'est de causer, même pour critiquer des choses bien pratiques et des pratiques bien choses...


D'ailleurs : ( ::ninja:: )

----------


## KrIsTeuF

Serait-ce possible d'avoir un mot de passe pour mumble ?
Merçi

----------


## Vader_666

Un mot de passe pour mumble ?
Il n'y a pas de mot de passe, il suffit de s'enregistrer comme indiqué dans le 1er post de ce topic  ::):

----------


## Ludz

> Serait-ce possible d'avoir un mot de passe pour mumble ?
> Merçi


Tente de mettre un autre pseudo quand tu te connectes sur le serveur.

----------


## Sim's

> Avec le certificat, c'est pas une question de mémoire, juste de mettre un fichier à l'abri dans un coin.


Et qui ne marche pas parfois.  ::siffle::

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais Sim's je serais modo je te ban du topic pendant 6 mois et je PRIE pour que tu aies une merde avec ton certificat.

On a compris, c'est pas l'idéal il y a des défauts etc... Pas la peine de troller à chaque petite occasion.

----------


## grouf

Bonsoir braves gens.
Il y a quelques temps, pour je ne sais plus quelle occasion, je m'étais connecté à votre charmant Mumble. En suivant la procédure légale il me semble.

Là, je retente de m'y connecter, mais il me demande un mot de passe. (message : "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur, blablabla" 
Pourtant, je n'ai pas changé de certificat... 

*comprend pas*

----------


## Vader_666

Réenregistre toi, ça devrait aller.

----------


## KrIsTeuF

> Bonsoir braves gens.
> Il y a quelques temps, pour je ne sais plus quelle occasion, je m'étais connecté à votre charmant Mumble. En suivant la procédure légale il me semble.
> 
> Là, je retente de m'y connecter, mais il me demande un mot de passe. (message : "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur, blablabla" 
> Pourtant, je n'ai pas changé de certificat... 
> 
> *comprend pas*


Oui moi aussi du coup j'ai suivi le conseil de changer de pseudo... ::rolleyes::

----------


## grouf

nickel  :;): 
Je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé, mais merci! :D

----------


## Sim's

> Non mais Sim's je serais modo je te ban du topic pendant 6 mois et je PRIE pour que tu aies une merde avec ton certificat.
> 
> On a compris, c'est pas l'idéal il y a des défauts etc... Pas la peine de troller à chaque petite occasion.


Tu aurais lu le topic tu saurais que j'ai un problème avec mon certificat, et que personne n'a été en mesure de me dire d'où ça venait. Après si un constat est un troll...  ::rolleyes:: 
Et pis tu n'ai pas obligé de me répondre à coup de missiles Scud, votre gueguerre à 2 roubles je m'en moque éperdument.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je certifie que ça devient pénible par ici.
Et si on se faisait des bisous ?

----------


## Wobak

Ça dépend, t'es authentifié par certif ou mot de passe ?  :tired:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit pour te donner à toi ou quelconque admin par ailleurs un avis sur votre gestion de votre mumble... Tu t'en carres et on s'en bat l'œil, alors laisse la caravane passer sans japer... On est sur un forum et le principe c'est de causer, même pour critiquer des choses bien pratiques et des pratiques bien choses...
> M'enfin ouais là tu dois juste être constipé je vois que ça aussi. 
> 
> Et sinon tu sais y a l'option de filtrage anti-lourd* : "rendre invisible les messages de cet utilisateur".
> 
> *mais je ne trouve pas Pyj Wallon lourd perso hein, c'est pour l'exemple.


Faut pas tout confondre et arrête de te faire passer pour une victime innocente. On l'a déjà dit un nombre incalculable de fois, le mumble fonctionne avec des certificats, c'est comme ça, que tout le monde soit content ou pas (sachant que vous n'êtes qu'une minorité à râler régulièrement sur les certifs, etc...). 
C'est juste que vous avez à disposition (moi compris) un mumble gratuit qui fonctionne très bien et que c'est lourd de revoir le même troll régulièrement, que les admins vous répondent généralement calmement d'arrêter de troller. Donc au bout d'un moment c'est lourd et ça fait du bien d'arrondir les angles (ou de "japer"). 

C'est simple : le mumble CPC fonctionne avec des certificats, ça fonctionne très bien depuis longtemps, surtout quand on sait lire (1er topic écrit en bon français avec toutes les procédures à suivre UNE fois et une seule pour ne pas avoir de problèmes). Sachant qu'on a pas que ça à foutre d'écouter vos lamentations existentielles et futiles. Ce topic est là pour les problèmes des utilisateurs, des suggestions (nouvelles), et des remarques constructives qui ne relancent pas un débat stérile qui agace.

----------


## Froyok

On peut révoquer mon certificat ?  :Emo: 
Je penses jamais à sauvegarder mon dossier perso, vu que je l'utilise pas.
Donc mon dernier formatage en gobé mon certificat.  :Emo:

----------


## ThorThur

J'ai une question aux pros du Mumble :

Je me suis lancé dans le jdr online récemment et ai voulu me créer mon propre serveur Mumble, sur ma bécane perso. L'idée c'était de lançait le serveur uniquement les soirs où l'on devait jouer, et le fermer après la session de jeu. J'y suis parvenu, c'était un peu compliqué pour moi, pauvre méconnaisseur de l'informatique complexe, mais avec un tuto ça a roulé.

Mon problème aujourd'hui c'est que je me retrouve infecté par un virus, la pute. Je fais toujours gaffe où je mets les pieds sur internet en règle général, et je me suis alors demandé sur je n'avais pas pu être infecté par Mumble en tant que serveur ?
Comme je disais, j'y connais pas grand chose avec ces histoires de port bloqués ou non, etc, mais je me disais que ça pourrait être une porte ouverte à toutes ces saloperies non ?

M'voilà, si vous aviez une idée, merci.

----------


## Carpette

Je ne vois pas comment le virus aurait pu passer par mumble.
A moins que tu ai récupéré des fichiers via mumble (je ne sais même pas si c'est  faisable, en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais fait ni vu qui que ce soit le faire), je pense plutôt que c'est pas de bol, par ce que je ne vois pas comment l'install d'un serveur mumble aurait pu te rendre plus vulnérable aux virus.

----------


## ThorThur

> Je ne vois pas comment le virus aurait pu passer par mumble.
> A moins que tu ai récupéré des fichiers via mumble (je ne sais même pas si c'est  faisable, en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais fait ni vu qui que ce soit le faire), je pense plutôt que c'est pas de bol, par ce que je ne vois pas comment l'install d'un serveur mumble aurait pu te rendre plus vulnérable aux virus.


Comme je l'explique aussi là, je suis le serveur pour Rolisteam, je soupçonnais l'un ou l'autre de fait.
Du coup ça va rassurer mes collègues, mais je me demande toujours comment j'ai pu chopper cette merde, et où surtout...  ::|:

----------


## Vader_666

Je doute que mumble en lui-même puisse permettre l'infection par un virus.

----------


## Say hello

Bah tout ce qui transite comme fichier par mumble se sont les dll de mise à jour, donc si y'avait un virus dedans tout les utilisateurs l'auraient non?  :tired:

----------


## flochy

T'as pas double-cliqué sur certificat.bat ??  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour faire fonctionner ton serveur mumble, tu as du ouvrir 1 port particulier ? Une plage de ports ? Enfin je suis aussi d'avis pour dire qu'il y a peu de chance que ce soit par mumble. C'est plutôt pas de bol. Ou alors tu as chopé une version de mumble/serveur moisie (ça peut toujours arriver si ce n'est pas un repository officiel -et quand bien même...)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Faut pas tout confondre et arrête de te faire passer pour une victime innocente. On l'a déjà dit un nombre incalculable de fois, le mumble fonctionne avec des certificats, c'est comme ça, que tout le monde soit content ou pas (sachant que vous n'êtes qu'une minorité à râler régulièrement sur les certifs, etc...). 
> C'est juste que vous avez à disposition (moi compris) un mumble gratuit qui fonctionne très bien et que c'est lourd de revoir le même troll régulièrement, que les admins vous répondent généralement calmement d'arrêter de troller. Donc au bout d'un moment c'est lourd et ça fait du bien d'arrondir les angles (ou de "japer"). 
> 
> C'est simple : le mumble CPC fonctionne avec des certificats, ça fonctionne très bien depuis longtemps, surtout quand on sait lire (1er topic écrit en bon français avec toutes les procédures à suivre UNE fois et une seule pour ne pas avoir de problèmes). Sachant qu'on a pas que ça à foutre d'écouter vos lamentations existentielles et futiles. Ce topic est là pour les problèmes des utilisateurs, des suggestions (nouvelles), et des remarques constructives qui ne relancent pas un débat stérile qui agace.


Ah non mais moi je suis pas concerné hein, je sauvegarde mon certificat moi.  ::siffle::  Je disais ça pour faire reculer le schmibil shimibil le shmilibibi enfin l'œuf quoi.

----------


## Roland Flure

Pauvre poule  :Emo:

----------


## Lupuss

Elle a un certificat au moins?  :tired:

----------


## Carpette

Faut croire, vu comment on l'entend souvent gueuler le soir. Ce petit cri aigü la ...

Ah non, pardon, on m'informe que c'est Vader ! :déjaloin:

----------


## Banjo

Un pote arrive pas à se connecter. Il a crée son certif mais on lui demande un mot de passe, que pasa?

----------


## Vader_666

Soit il essaye d'utiliser un pseudo déjà pris, soit son enregistrement s'est mal passé et il faut qu'un admin supprime son Utilisateur pour qu'il s'enregistre à nouveau.

----------


## Sao

C'est bon j'ai réglé le souci.

----------


## Evene

quelqu'un pourrait supprimer mon certif (evene), j'arrive plus à me connecter alors que j'ai rien changé (prompt demande de mot de passe et maintenant juste connexion refusée). Marchi

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

----------


## Kwaio

Le serveur devient FOUUUUUUU

----------


## kwalar

oui je crois qu'on se fait attaquer par des pirates russo-chinois

----------


## Nono

J'ai pas trouver de bidouille sur Internet, mais est-ce que vous savez s'il est possible d'exclure certains programmes de l'overlay. Depuis que Windows Live est passé à Silverlight, j'ai l'overlay Mumble dessus  ::(: 

edit : sur sourceforge, ça parle de whitelist et de blacklist, mais je ne trouve pas dans les options de l'appli.

----------


## clexanis

> J'ai pas trouver de bidouille sur Internet, mais est-ce que vous savez s'il est possible d'exclure certains programmes de l'overlay. Depuis que Windows Live est passé à Silverlight, j'ai l'overlay Mumble dessus 
> 
> edit : sur sourceforge, ça parle de whitelist et de blacklist, mais je ne trouve pas dans les options de l'appli.


La blacklist est pour la rc je crois.
Sinon il suffit de faire un fichier "nooverlay" dans le répertoire de l'exécutable.

----------


## Nono

Ca marche au poil. Merci !

----------


## Nonok

Yop, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait créer un sous-channel "*Les Soirées Modaines*" dans le channel *Autres Mods (Mo Mo Mod Us)* pour qu'on puisse avoir notre propre channel et ne pas squatter les autres ?

 :^_^:  Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vonslead

Bonjour, on peut supprimer mon certif (Vonslead). J'ai une petite tête j'ai oublié de le sauvegarder par mail. ::sad::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Aosia

Salut, suite à une réinstallation complète j'ai perdu mon mot de passe pour Aosia, que dois-je faire ?

----------


## Sao

MouhahahahHAHAHA § Jamais plus tu ne retourneras sur le Mumble ! JAMAIS §



Spoiler Alert! 


Sinon j'ai supprimé les comptes Aosia et Aosia1, tu pourras te ré-enregistrer comme tu veux.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bonjour à vous

J'ai créé mon compte Gobbopathe récemment tout marche au poil, par contre j'aimerais y accéder depuis un autre ordi. Je me suis envoyé le certificat mumble généré sur la première machine, mais où dois-je le poser sur la seconde pour accéder au serveur canardPc sans avoir à saisir un mot de passe qui n'existe pas ?
Une bête recherche Windows sur le 1er ordi ne m'éclaire pas.
Bon au pire j'imagine que je peux créer un Gobbopathe1, je ne pense pas être bloqué, mais bon quitte à faire propre...

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Dans le menu configurer tu as "Assistant certificat" et tu peux en le lançant importer ton certificat  ::):

----------


## Ptilux

Coucou, ou plutot hell'o !!

Et bien voila, comme beaucoup and like a plow, j'ai reinstallé mon systeme d'exploits, et 

"je ne veux pas travaillerrrrr..." nan je ne peux plus me connecter en fait ...
mais je ne veux plus travailler non plus ducoup ...rhaaaaa putain de song a la con !!!

Bref serait il possible de supprimer le certif de Illllllllll ?

oui je sais c'est quoi ce pseud a la con grmbbblll alors j'explique (copier coller sinon hin) il y a 1 i majuscule... et 10 L minuscules...

Voila, merci par avance sexy admin canardier :S

----------


## Nono

Le serveur est compatible avec la nouvelle version du client ? (1.2.3 si je ne me trompe pas)

----------


## Flubber

> Coucou, ou plutot hell'o !!
> 
> Et bien voila, comme beaucoup and like a plow, j'ai reinstallé mon systeme d'exploits, et 
> 
> "je ne veux pas travaillerrrrr..." nan je ne peux plus me connecter en fait ...
> mais je ne veux plus travailler non plus ducoup ...rhaaaaa putain de song a la con !!!
> 
> Bref serait il possible de supprimer le certif de Illllllllll ?
> 
> ...


J'ai supprimé les deux n'ayant pas eu le courage de compter les lllll




> Le serveur est compatible avec la nouvelle version du client ? (1.2.3 si je ne me trompe pas)


Oui ça marche chez moi sans problème.

----------


## Ptilux

> J'ai supprimé les deux n'ayant pas eu le courage de compter les lllll


Merci grand maitre ! ::wub::

----------


## Nickocko

Dites, n'importe quel casque de base est compatible avec Mumble?

----------


## Vader_666

Ben faut juste un micro casque quoi  ::):

----------


## ludo36

slt a tous voila j'ai un probleme je debute sur pc et mon dit d'installer munble ce que j'ai fait et je rentre dans un salon et il y des autre salon j'essaie de rentrai dans celui de bad company 2 et sa me mais vous n'ete pas autoriser a y entre pouver vous m'aidez svp merci d'avance

----------


## Nortifer

Regarde la toute première page du topic

----------


## ludo36

merci j'ai resolu le probleme

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Dans le menu configurer tu as "Assistant certificat" et tu peux en le lançant importer ton certificat


Ca marche nickel merci !

----------


## GrenouilleZen

Bonsoir

pourriez vous effacer mon user GrenouilleZen, mauvaise manipulation du coup ça me demande un mot de passe malgré l'import du certificat 
désolé

----------


## Sao

> Bonsoir
> 
> pourriez vous effacer mon user GrenouilleZen, mauvaise manipulation du coup ça me demande un mot de passe malgré l'import du certificat 
> désolé


C'est fait !  :;):

----------


## Super Menteur

Désolé de faire le bisounours du groupe mais vu que ça tourne au dialogue de sourds je me permets d'intervenir.

Il y a un truc qu'il va falloir que tu comprennes ludo36. Sur Canard PC on demande à tout le monde un minimum d'attention en ce qui concerne l'orthographe et la syntaxe de posts (rien à voir avec ma signature  :tired: ). 
C'est une question de compréhension et de respect mutuel, parce que décoder un post écrit n'importe comment c'est simplement chiant et si on laisse tout le monde écrire n'importe comment ça devient insupportable. De plus ne pas se donner un minimum la peine d'écrire correctement et de se relire, ça veut aussi un peu dire qu'on en a rien a foutre des personnes qui vont nous lire et donc des autres intervenants du forum.

On te demande pas des posts à l'orthographe et la grammaire parfaite validés par l'académie française mais au moins de faire le minimum d'efforts pour que tes interventions ressemblent un peu à du français. 

 Rien que mettre des majuscules et des points à tes phrases et utiliser le correcteur orthographique pour éviter les mots qui existent pas qui parsèment tes posts, ça démontrera un minimum d'efforts de ta part et tout le monde t'en sera reconaissant.

----------


## eystein

Question, quel est l'origine du problème quand à l'import de l'ancien certificat ca demande un mot de pass ? Mauvais enregistrement du certificat ?

(Moi c'est bon j'ai des amis très haut placés donc j'ai fait résoudre mon problème, mais c'est pour éviter de recommencer).

£@ché v0s Com  ::): .

----------


## GrenouilleZen

> C'est fait !


Merci nickel

----------


## Wobak

Bon alors on va la faire courte : ludo36 tu fais un léger effort sur les majuscules et la ponctuation s'il te plait.

La prochaine fois que je vois une descente comme ça, tout le monde prend des points.

----------


## fishinou

Quelqu'un pourrait effacer mon certif' (fishinou), je l'ai sauvegardé mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus ...

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait  ::):

----------


## Itsulow

Une sacrée bande de pédale, une sacré bande de fiotte.

----------


## Babz

> [11:01:20] (Channel) ok: Tournoi multi-jeux des cadeaux a gagner serveur vocaux et serveur de jeux . Rejoinnez le groupe steam : http://store_steampowered_jeux.t35.com/


Ce matin, sur mumble ...  ::(:

----------


## Frite

Vous voyez, même les bots arrivent à s'inscrire sur mumble, ça doit pas être si dur que ça les certificats...  ::ninja::

----------


## Abaker

Bonjour, est-ce que vous pourriez effacer mon user abaker, reformatage et j'ai oublié de faire une sav de mon certif.  ::|: 
Désolé j'en ferai 2 cette fois.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait, mais c'est bien parce que tu as un avatar Machete §§  :;):

----------


## Abaker

> C'est fait, mais c'est bien parce que tu as un avatar Machete §§


Merci, et oui ce film m'a même donné envie de croire en dieu. :^_^:

----------


## Eve

Pitain, je réinstalle Mumble, et en essayant de me connecter, la mémoire me revient, j'avais (presque) fait tout bien comme y faut, sauf sauvegarder mon certificat. Du coup il me fait le coup du videur de boîte.

Quelqu'un me prêterait une paire de pompes de ville, ou mieux, supprimerait mon vieux certificat ?

----------


## Netrolf

Salut ! Suite a un changement radical de pc j'ai perdu mon mot de passe pour netrolf sur le mumble. Serait-ce possible de reinitialiser mon pseudo svp ?  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les 2 du dessus  ::):

----------


## terciperix

Après la perte de toutes les données de mon disque dur je ne parviens pas à me connecter sur le serveur cpc.

C'est très étrange car même lorsque j'essaye avec un autre pseudo (certif bidon) du genre "dfqfaqf" j'ai un message avec wrong password.

Le truc c'est que j'avais préalablement fait une sauvegarde de mon certif et je l'avais envoyée sur mon adresse mail. Aujourd'hui je vais la chercher, je télécharge, je double clique sur l'icône (qui est une commande MS-DOS), et là, message d'erreur comme quoi  ce n'est pas la bonne version pour mon système d'exploitation (je suis sur 7 64 bits).
Alors que j'avais réalisé l'exportation via le "certificate wizard" ,sur le même ordi avec la même config, avant de perdre toute mes données.

J'ai grand besoin de votre aide s'il vous plait.

ps : j'utilisais le pseudo "Tercipelol" avant.

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai viré Tercipelol à l'instant.

----------


## Wobak

> Après la perte de toutes les données de mon disque dur je ne parviens pas à me connecter sur le serveur cpc.
> 
> C'est très étrange car même lorsque j'essaye avec un autre pseudo (certif bidon) du genre "dfqfaqf" j'ai un message avec wrong password.
> 
> Le truc c'est que j'avais préalablement fait une sauvegarde de mon certif et je l'avais envoyée sur mon adresse mail. Aujourd'hui je vais la chercher, je télécharge, je double clique sur l'icône (qui est une commande MS-DOS), et là, message d'erreur comme quoi  ce n'est pas la bonne version pour mon système d'exploitation (je suis sur 7 64 bits).
> Alors que j'avais réalisé l'exportation via le "certificate wizard" ,sur le même ordi avec la même config, avant de perdre toute mes données.
> 
> J'ai grand besoin de votre aide s'il vous plait.
> 
> ps : j'utilisais le pseudo "Tercipelol" avant.


Crée toi un nouveau certificat au pire.

----------


## terciperix

Merci Roland !

En fait c'était tout con, je tentais de changer mon certificat au lieu de changer mon pseudo dans la fenêtre d'option du serveur (sous l'espace réservé au port du serveur).

En tout cas c'est rentré dans l'ordre, merci à vous  :;):  !

----------


## Utharion

Je ne parviens pas à changer de pseudo. J'ai mis en favoris récemment le serveur CPC (à l'occasion de la sortie de Rift  ::):  ), et j'ai indiqué le pseudo "Tanathos" (kikoo pseudo que je regrette bien dans WoW).
J'aimerais changer pour Ninam, mais rien y fait. Je fais clique droit / Edit, je change le pseudo. Ca a bien enregistré, mais à la connexion je débarque toujours en Tanathos.

J'ai tenté de supprimer/recréer, en mettant directement Ninam, et c'est pareil.
Je ne sais pas si c'est l'histoire de certif' : à l'époque, j'ai du me faire enregistrer sous Utharion.

----------


## Flubber

> Je ne parviens pas à changer de pseudo. J'ai mis en favoris récemment le serveur CPC (à l'occasion de la sortie de Rift  ), et j'ai indiqué le pseudo "Tanathos" (kikoo pseudo que je regrette bien dans WoW).
> J'aimerais changer pour Ninam, mais rien y fait. Je fais clique droit / Edit, je change le pseudo. Ca a bien enregistré, mais à la connexion je débarque toujours en Tanathos.
> 
> J'ai tenté de supprimer/recréer, en mettant directement Ninam, et c'est pareil.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'histoire de certif' : à l'époque, j'ai du me faire enregistrer sous Utharion.


Je t'ai renommé.

----------


## Utharion

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Aosia

Bon j'ai encore une couille avec mumble, je met le bon pasword pour mon pseudo : Aosia
et il me le refuse... tu peux refaire la manip histoire que je reprenne tout depuis le départ ?

----------


## Sao

J'ai viré le pseudo Aosia.

----------


## KiwiX

Vague d'abrutis sur mumble. En ce moment.

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé Aosia et Aosia1. Tu peux te réenregistrer. Normalement ça ne doit jamais te demander un mot de passe.
[Edit] Oups j'avais loupé une page  ::P:  Bon ben tu devras te réenregistrer ^^

----------


## TheOnlyFred

Bonjour tout le monde

Suite a un formatage et réinstalle de ma config  :tired:  (merci win7, dire que c'est censé être le plus stable des windows...) je dois réinstaller Mumble et je n’avais pas sauvegardé le certificat (la grosse honte je sais). Pouvez vous supprimer mon compte TheOnlyFred?

Merci d'avance aux supers modos et longue vie a CPC!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait

----------


## Wobak

Qui c'est qui disait que fallait pas déconner, c'était pas si fréquent que ça les demandes de reset ?  ::|:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Yoho,
C'est mon tour d'avoir des problèmes de certificat, une mauvaise manip d'importation.
Quelqu'un pourrait supprimer southcross please ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tu sais que je t'aime toi ?

----------


## keulz

Petite question : est-il possible de faire en sorte que les salon qu'on replie (en cliquant sur le pitit triangle) le reste (replié) ? Parce qu'il y a un paquet de salon qui ne m'intéressent pas, et j'aimerais ne pas avoir à chercher ceux qui m'intéressent pendant des heures.  ::(: 

Et sinon, c'est possible de créer un salon Crysis 2 ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Oui tu peux, c'est dans les options d'interface.

----------


## keulz

> Oui tu peux, c'est dans les options d'interface.


En effet, mais l'option n'est pas très explicite. Merci  :;):

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Suite a un formatage et réinstalle de ma config  (merci win7, dire que c'est censé être le plus stable des windows...) je dois réinstaller Mumble et je n’avais pas sauvegardé le certificat (la grosse honte je sais). Pouvez vous supprimer mon compte TheOnlyFred?
> 
> Merci d'avance aux supers modos et longue vie a CPC!


[private joke] :haha:  C'est parce que tu l'as installé en version germanique que ça a planté? [/private joke]

Bon enfin, je dis ça, mais j'ai moi aussi perdu mon certificat, en passant sous Ubuntu... Merci au gentil modo qui traîne dans le coin et verra cet énième mot de désespoir (pseudo Zaiyurhf sous Mumble) ...

Gloire à vous !

----------


## Carpette

Pensez aussi que ce n'est qu'un pseudo, et qu'un simple "-" à la fin en fait une nouvelle version, sans forcément avoir besoin de venir embéter un modo (bon, au 4eme ou 5eme tiret, la, on peut commencer à se dire que demander à un modo pourrait éviter trop de duplicata), mais votre pseudo reste lisible, et les modos ont moins de taf.

My 2 cents

----------


## Sao

Ouais mais l'autre soir, j'ai eu droit à 7 ou 8 versions différentes d'un même utilisateur dans la liste des enregistrés, donc perso je préfère que les gens le disent ici quand ils ont besoin qu'on vire l'ancien.
Bien évidemment je préfèrerais encore plus que les gens sauvegardent leur certif' sur un mail, ça éviterait tout problème de formatage.

Et j'ai supprimé Mister Zaiyurhf.

----------


## Gomrund

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis je n'arrive a changer de canal,
J ai installe mumble 1.2.2 (lien du site).
J ai cree un certificat mais les options pour changer de canal restent grisees.
J'ai redemarre , resinstalle , vire le firewall mais je reste connecter a "l'accueil"

Je ne peux pas faire de self register mais j ai demande a d autres personnes et elles non plus bien qu elles puissent changer de canal.
Une idee du probleme ?

merci beaucoup !

Gomrund

----------


## mcgrill

Oubliez ce que j'ai posté, j'ai retrouvé mon certif parmis mon tas de dossiers.

Désolé encore pour le dérangement.

----------


## Froyok

> On peut révoquer mon certificat ? 
> Je penses jamais à sauvegarder mon dossier perso, vu que je l'utilise pas.
> Donc mon dernier formatage en gobé mon certificat.


 :Emo:  S'il vous plait ?
(pseudo :froyok: )

----------


## Flubber

Histoire de prendre un peu de congés des trisomiques qui viennent spammer le mumble ces derniers jours. On a activé le mode pas de basket, il vous faut donc un canard enregistré pour vous enregistrer vous mêmes.

----------


## Wobak

Heu nan il vous faut un admin pour vous enregistrer.

Les admins, pensez à lier la mare aux canards avec votre chan pour entendre les nouveaux.

----------


## Bah

> Oui tu peux, c'est dans les options d'interface.


J'ai cherché hier soir et j'ai rien trouvé mon Toto. Tu peux me dire comment ça s'appelle ?

----------


## keulz

> J'ai cherché hier soir et j'ai rien trouvé mon Toto. Tu peux me dire comment ça s'appelle ?





> En effet, mais l'option n'est pas très explicite. Merci


 ::): 

interface utilisateur>arborescence des salons>elargir>aucun.

Une option "remember" serait sympa.

----------


## Bah

> interface utilisateur>arborescence des salons>elargir>aucun.
> 
> Une option "remember" serait sympa.


Je tenterai ça, merci !

----------


## Sao

@Froyok : certificat viré, tu peux te ré-enregistrer maintenant !

----------


## Froyok

> @Froyok : certificat viré, tu peux te ré-enregistrer maintenant !


Merci !  ::lol:: 
Mais je peux me co à aucun chan. J'entends des gens mais personne m'entends.
J'ai aucun "privilège".

----------


## Carpette

Cf quelques message au dessus, Wobak et Flubber expliquent la chose

----------


## Froyok

> Cf quelques message au dessus, Wobak et Flubber expliquent la chose


En fait c'est bon.

Merci à tous !  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar

Ce serait possible de mettre dans le premier post la liste des gens qui ont les droits d'admin sur Mumble ? Hier soir Nihihi cherchait un admin et je me suis rendu compte qu'on n'avait pas moyen de savoir qui pouvait nous aider en cas de soucis. J'en connais quelques uns mais c'est un peu par hasard. Genre Sao, je ne savais pas qu'il était admin jusqu'à l'autre soir où il a viré les 83 pseudos du moche qui se reconnaîtra  :tired: .

----------


## Sao

Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Ezechiel, Wazatiste et moi.
Après y'a des personnes ayant des droits spécifiques sur certains chans mais je les connais pas.

----------


## Frypolar

> Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Ezechiel, Wazatiste et moi.
> Après y'a des personnes ayant des droits spécifiques sur certains chans mais je les connais pas.


Merci. J'étais pas loin, il m'en manquait deux.



Si un modo pouvait mettre ça dans le premier post ce serait top.

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Et j'ai supprimé Mister Zaiyurhf.


Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## FizbaN

Bonsoir  ::): 

Ça marche avec la version 3.0 ? 

il me sort un petit "failed to connect" comme j'aime...

----------


## Sao

C'est pas Teamspeak hein, c'est Mumble, et c'est la version 1.2.3.

----------


## keulz

> C'est pas Teamspeak hein, c'est Mumble, et c'est la version 1.2.3.


Epic fail !  ::lol::

----------


## FizbaN

c'est pas faux  :tired:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Bonsoir 
> 
> Ça marche avec la version 3.0 ? 
> 
> il me sort un petit "failed to connect" comme j'aime...


 :haha:

----------


## eystein

> c'est pas faux


[blague pourrie]Qu'est ce que tu n'as pas compris ?  ::): [/blague pourrie]

Sinon plus sérieux, il y a deux chans Magicka sur mumble, un dans la partie Moyen-nageuse, et la partie d'hivers. Peut on en supprimer un ?  ::): .

----------


## Wobak

> Merci. J'étais pas loin, il m'en manquait deux.
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/1/7/f59dbb701c0a4...24fbd8197t.jpg
> 
> Si un modo pouvait mettre ça dans le premier post ce serait top.


Done.

----------


## Frypolar

Mer

----------


## keulz

> Mer


 ::huh::

----------


## Frite

> Les admins, pensez à lier la mare aux canards avec votre chan pour entendre les nouveaux.


C'était le cas hier, et c'est pas forcément une très bonne idée. Enfin débarquer sur mumble et entendre Roland et Toto qui parlent de se mettre des espadons dans les fesses, c'est la protection la plus efficace possible, plus personne ne rentre.


Et merci Frypolar pour le smiley Wob.

----------


## keulz

> Et merci Frypolar pour le smiley Wob.


Ça y est j'ai compris.
T'es con Fryp.  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

C'est le nouveau smiley Wobak. Encore appelé demi-smiley.

----------


## Sao

C'est ... le SMI !

----------


## Frypolar

Je savais que ça allait vous plaire.

----------


## Shoji

Bonsoir, 
Je rencontre actuellement un problème pour me connecté sur le Serveur.
Je ne peux pas m'enregistré dans le menu "soi", le choix est grisâtre.
Infos: 
Mumble 1.2.3
Mac Osx
pseudo Mumble: Shoji

EDIT: C'est bon maintenant ! Merci à Vador_666  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Non moi c'est Vad*e*r_666  ::P: 
Merci d'avoir édité ton post pour dire que c'était ok  ::):

----------


## Boitameuh

Il est cool ce Vider_666.

----------


## Tyro

Salut a tous,

pouvez vous authentifier mon compte svp ? Tyro.be
je me souviens pas avoir du faire ca il y a qq mois sur canardpc, vous avez changé quelque chose ?

J'ai lu qu'il falait clicker sur 'self>register' mais le bouton est grisé, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il falait venir demander mnt ?

(tout est pas huber clair, ca serait pas mal de clarifier la page 1 je trouve  ::P: )

++

----------


## Tyro

Service rapide !
(Merci) ::wub::

----------


## Lange

Bonjour à tous,
suite à un reformatage récent, je n'ai plus mon ancien certificat. 
(pseudo : lange)
J'aimerais pouvoir me reconnecter avec mon ancien pseudo si c'est possible.
Merci d'avance.^^

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Tilt

Salut,
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à m'enregistrer je voudrais jouer à test drive unlimited 2 avec d'autres canards svp ?
Je suis dans le salon d'accueil là.

----------


## Tilt

Bon j'ai pas vu d'admin, je vais manger je reviens dans 1/4 d'heure !

----------


## Tilt

Salut je suis revenu, toujours pas d'amin ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de me connecter mais t'es pas dans la marre. C'est bon pour toi ?

----------


## Lange

Bonjour,
alors tout d'abord un grand merci, j'ai pu récupérer mon ancien pseudo.^^
Ceci étant comment ça se passe pour se enregistrer?
Il faut être dans la marre au canard et attendre c'est bien ça?

----------


## Roland Flure

Exactement.
Si tu vois que personne ne vient, tu peux mettre un message ici pour nous prévenir.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Ezechiel, Wazatiste et moi.
> Après y'a des personnes ayant des droits spécifiques sur certains chans mais je les connais pas.


 :tired:

----------


## Sao

Et Greenteube.
 ::siffle::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> interface utilisateur>arborescence des salons>elargir>aucun.
> 
> Une option "remember" serait sympa.


Chez moi ça ne fait rien ces options, que je réduise ou pas des salons, en relançant ou pas, qu'il y est du monde sur un channel ou pas, que je mette aucun/tous/que si y'a des utilisateurs j'ai toujours TOUT d'ouvert.

----------


## Froyok

> Chez moi ça ne fait rien ces options, que je réduise ou pas des salons, en relançant ou pas, qu'il y est du monde sur un channel ou pas, que je mette aucun/tous/que si y'a des utilisateurs j'ai toujours TOUT d'ouvert.


C'est de ta faute, avec un pseudo pareille faut dire...  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Bonjour.
Est ce qu'un admin qui passerais dans le coincoin pourrait me permettre de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait. Il parait que j'ai un tournoi de LoL à faire ^^

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est fait.

----------


## Vaaahn

Juste une petite question : qu'est ce qu'il me reste à faire? j'ai encore besoin de la fonction self -> register (qui est toujours grisée)?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non non, je l'ai fait pour toi.
T'as plus qu'à sauver ton certificat : configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel.

----------


## Vaaahn

Merci bien Greenthumb  :;):

----------


## Nuiko

Bonjour, si un gentil (ou un méchant, c'est bien aussi) administrateur passe par là, j'aurais souhaité savoir s'il pouvait me permettre l'accès au mumble. 

Je connais ce mumble, mon ancien compte ne fonctionne plus (nouvel ordinateur.)

Cordialement =).

----------


## Juda

Bonsoir !

J'ai un petit problème : impossible de m'enregistrer, le menu "register" est grisé...

Du coup je patauge dans la mare...

Un gentil admin voudrait-il bien m'enregistrer ? Pseudo : "Judas"

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Phoenix2171

Meme question qu'hier  ::): 

Si un admin pouvait m'autoriser sur le mumble cela serait bien aimable?

Par contre j'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon micro, faut que je change de casque.

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de t'enregistrer  :;):  Achète-toi un micro !  ::P:

----------


## Phoenix2171

Merci beaucoup ! 

C'est soit le casque soit moi qui suis nul pour le configurer (la 2eme option est fort probable)

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

hello, j'avais perdu mes identifiants mumble, je viens de recréer un identifiant, Juanito, est ce possible de me le valider ? Merci bien !

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

merci à Sao pour le débloquage instatané !

----------


## D.D.

Bonjour bonjour !
Serait il possible d'avoir la certification pour le mumble CPC, 
même pseudo que sur le forum ( D.D.),

Merci !

----------


## Sao

Connecte-toi !

----------


## keulz

Le mumble de CPC est devenu privé ? Depuis quand ?  ::huh::

----------


## Sao

Premier post.

----------


## D.D.

Je suis connecter. Merci !

----------


## grima

J'utilise mumble pour la première fois avant je ne connaissait que teamspeak.

J'essaye mais  sans aucun succès de me connecté au serveur.
Je tape canardpc.com mon pseudo mais la connexion ne se fait pas?
Je pense avoir loupé quelque chose. J'ai lu qu'il fallait sauvegarder des certficats ??? j'avoue je pige quedal.
Help !!
En gros j'aimerai me connecter pour team sur BFBC2. ::P:

----------


## Carpette

L'adresse c'est mumble.canardpc.com

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pense avoir loupé quelque chose.


Le premier post peut-être ? Il te faudra un admin pour t'enregistrer par contre.

----------


## grima

Ahh merci beaucoup, effectivement sans mumble ça marchais pas.

Maintenant j'imagine il me faut une autorisation je la demande ou?
Dans transmission jai mit appuyer pour parler mais je vois pas de touche attribué arrgh


Edit :
J'arrive sur les serveurs jentend ceux qui sont connecté mais moi impossible de me faire entendre.
Une solution?

----------


## Carpette

Il faut que tu configure les touches toi même comme un grand dans les optiosn (pense à cocher la case "paramètres avancés" dans les optiosn (vers le bas à gauche si je ne me trompes pas), sinon, tu ne pourras pas tout régler.

Pour t'enregistrer, reste un moment sur la marre au canard (le canal ou tu arrives automatiquement quand tu te connectes) un admin va finir par passer et te permettra de t'enregistrer

----------


## grima

> Le premier post peut-être ? Il te faudra un admin pour t'enregistrer par contre.


Ahhh ok donc c'est normal il me manque l'enregistrement d'un admin ok tu me rassure ::o:

----------


## grima

Je suis sur le channel j'enclenche la touche tchat apparemment ça fonctionne par contre on m'entend pas?

----------


## grima

Bon en ça craind un max j arrive pas a blablaté sur mumble honte sur moi j imagine cetai facile mais bon voila.
j'entend tous le monde mais moi jarrive pas a me faire entendre.

----------


## Tiri

Déjà, commence par faire l'assistant audio, dans le menu "configurer". Ca te mettra sur la voie pour avoir une bonne installation. 
Vérifie si t'as bien la bonne source audio de sélectionnée.

Et un edit de tes posts est préférable par rapport à un triple post successif, c'est plus lisible.

----------


## grima

Bon ok je regrette le fait davoir pourri le thread mais j'arrive pas a menregistré autant pour moi mais cest parce que je connait pas la demarche suivre?

----------


## Sao

Tu es enregistré, je t'ai enregistré.

----------


## grima

ya eut des canard super cool avec moi on a pu tchaté un peu mais mon dernier soucis c'est que l'on m'entend faiblement.
Impossible de trouver le booster via vista seven 7, je doit avoir une installation  chelou.

MErci pour l'enregistrement   :;):

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

arf, j'arrive pu à me connecter il me sort un wrong password for user, mais j'ai pas mis de password moi...

----------


## keulz

> Premier post.


Ah ok, je ne l'avais lu que la première fois.

Bon chance dans votre combat des gentils contre les méchants !

----------


## Fastela

Helouze!

Dites y'a moyen de moyenner pour changer de pseudo dans Mumble ? Le serveur me jette à chaque fois que j'essaie, et comme un con croyant faire un test, j'avais mis mon ancien pseudo dans le truc. Résultat, double identité o_O !

Merci les canards!

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

hey ! Ya pas un modo qui pourrait m'envoyer en MP mon mot de passe mumble ? Je le connais pas et zarrive pu à me connecter !
id mumble = Juanito

----------


## grima

Je crois avoir solutionné mon accès mumble merci a vous tous en tous cas(finalement j'ai réinstallé ma config son + autres paramètre sur mumble) et Tiri en particulier je ne me rappel plus de l'orthographe exact de ton pseudo mais avec sourires et bonne humeur tu ma bien aiguillé chapeau bas l'artiste et au plaisir de te recroisé sur le serveur!

----------


## Donnerstag

Je me signale pour l'enregistrement.

----------


## Tiri

> Je crois avoir solutionné mon accès mumble merci a vous tous en tous cas(finalement j'ai réinstallé ma config son + autres paramètre sur mumble) et Tiri en particulier je ne me rappel plus de l'orthographe exact de ton pseudo mais avec sourires et bonne humeur tu ma bien aiguillé chapeau bas l'artiste et au plaisir de te recroisé sur le serveur!



Pas de problème  :;):

----------


## Mesiolat

Hello ! Je me signale également pour l'enregistrement !

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## Mesiolat

Cool ! Merci bien !

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

hello pseudo mumble : Juan, j'ai ce message à chaque chan "Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans "....." ... que puis je faire ?

----------


## Sim's

Donner 100€ sur le compte paypal de Flubber.

----------


## Yopwill

Bonjour.
Serait il possible d'être enregistré pour le Mumble des canards svp.
Pseudo : Yop

----------


## Donnerstag

Il semble que ma demande n'a pas été prise en compte pour l'enregistrement.

Pseudo : Donnerstag.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Itaru

La même, pseudo ltaru, avec un L minuscule a la place du I parce que l'original refuse de se connecter  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Attention hein, on ne peut vous enregistrer QUE si vous êtes sur le serveur.

----------


## Yopwill

J'aimerais beaucoup entrer sur le serveur mais il me demande un mot de passe (le vilain).
J'ai un certificat "auto signé". Est ce que c'est ça qui coince?

----------


## Yopwill

Problème résolu : mon pseudo était déjà pris.

----------


## Sao

> Attention hein, on ne peut vous enregistrer QUE si vous êtes sur le serveur.


Mais ouais, on peut pas tout faire non plus !  ::o:

----------


## Donnerstag

Ah, au temps pour moi  :;):

----------


## palliative

bonjour 
j' appartiens a la communauté Canard PC sur RIFT. j'aimerai étre enregistrer sur le mumble.
merci

pseudo => palliative

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## krayt

bonjour 
et bien je voudrais la même chose que palliative c'est a dire être enregistré sur votre mumble merci d'avance
pseudo=> krayt

----------


## Feneck

Bonjour a tous 

j'ai un ami qui n'arrive pas a se connecter au mumble.

pourtant il a entrer la bonne adresse et le bon port,normalement on peut se connecter au serveur, même si l'on a pas accès a tous les canaux,et ensuite dans l'onglet soi s'enregistrer et régler les histoires de certificats.

mais dans son cas le serveur lui demande un mot de passe il ne peut même pas rentrer sur le mumble.

pourquoi ?

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour a tous 
> 
> j'ai un ami qui n'arrive pas a se connecter au mumble.
> 
> pourtant il a entrer la bonne adresse et le bon port,normalement on peut se connecter au serveur, même si l'on a pas accès a tous les canaux,et ensuite dans l'onglet soi s'enregistrer et régler les histoires de certificats.
> 
> mais dans son cas le serveur lui demande un mot de passe il ne peut même pas rentrer sur le mumble.
> 
> pourquoi ?


J'ai trouvé d'où vient le soucis, il n'a pas internet !
(sinon il serait venu poster lui-même sur le fofo  ::ninja:: )

 ::P:

----------


## Feneck

d'autre suggestion ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Dis lui de supprimer son certificat et d'en recréer un.

----------


## meloon

j'aimerais être enregistré aussi sur votre mumble merci d'avance
pseudo=> FisherPrice

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Il faut que tu sois connecté pour qu'on puisse t'enregistrer

----------


## Adramelek

> Il faut que tu sois connecté pour qu'on puisse t'enregistrer


Viens à une heure de pointe pour trouver un admin facilement.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Vous pouvez de nouveau vous enregistrer tout seul comme des grands  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Vous pouvez de nouveau vous enregistrer tout seul comme des grands


CPC 0 - 1 Terroristes

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon, pourquoi ce revirement ?

----------


## Flubber

Ça à toujours été prévu pour être temporaire.

----------


## Cyth

Bon j'ai viré mon certificat suite à une fausse manip, du coup je peux plus me connecter, quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon.

----------


## JazzMano

Je me signale pour l'enregistrement, merci.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Vous pouvez de nouveau vous enregistrer tout seul comme des grands

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai vu sa, merci.

----------


## Bah

Bon, petit souçi de Mumble. Depuis deux jours (alors que j'ai rien changé) lorsque je lance RUSE, dès que je suis dans le lobby d'une partie, Mumble baisse dramatiquement son niveau sonore. J'ai trouvé qu'une option qui est sensée faire l'inverse (baisser le son du jeu quand quelqu'un parle sous mumble). Je suis sous win 7. Des idées d'où ça peut venir ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Il faut que tu ailles dans la partie "son" du panneau de configuration. Dans l'onglet "communication" (il me semble), tu coches "ne rien faire".

----------


## Frypolar

C'est peut-être pour ça qu'en passant de la 1.2.2 à la 1.2.3 le son de micro a pas mal baissé  :tired: .

----------


## Bah

> Il faut que tu ailles dans la partie "son" du panneau de configuration. Dans l'onglet "communication" (il me semble), tu coches "ne rien faire".


Je vais tenter ça. Merci mon Rolouchet !

----------


## Frite

Ah, quand il s'agit de "ne rien faire", Roland est toujours le premier à répondre...  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je vais tenter ça. Merci mon Rolouchet !


Je viens de vérifier en rentrant du boulot et c'est bien ça mon Bahnouchet.




> Ah, quand il s'agit de "ne rien faire", Roland est toujours le premier à répondre...


Et si t'allais t'irradier en réparant des appareils photo Nikon ?

----------


## flochy

> Canardpcredac[/URL]]Bon,ben toutes mes condoléances à Mumble,  TeamSpeak et Skype.Valve introduit bientôt la VOIP en natif dans  Steam.Avec SILK, le code de Skype


La fin des problèmes de certificats ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

Ils changent juste le codec, pas la manière dont est géré le tchat, donc pour le système de salons faudra toujours TS/mumble/ventrilo.

----------


## Kwaio

Et y'a pas que steam dans la vie, les choupinous...

----------


## Davidguigeek

Salut,
Disons que je suis un boulet, et que je ne me souviens pas de mon mot de passe pour me connecter à mumble. Comment je peux faire pour le récupérer ou créer un nouveau compte s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu n'as pas de mdp à taper. Tu as du merder quelque part avec ton certificat. C'est quoi ton pseudo sur le mumble ?

----------


## Davidguigeek

C'est le même que sur le forum.

----------


## Sey

Bonsoir,
Suite à une perte de certif et un formatage, est il possible de supprimer mon ancien pseudo (Seyort) et m'enregistrer en tant que SeySey ?

Merci par avance  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait Sey.

----------


## Sey

> C'est fait Sey.


Rapide  :;): 

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Quel blagueur ce Roland  ::P:

----------


## Sey

Je peux toujours pas join les channels RIFT Roland  ::sad:: 


EDIT : Ah si, toutes mes excuses Roland :D

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour Davidguigeek aussi.

----------


## gkal

désolé j'ai pas sauvegardé le certificat après un formatage...

et j'ai un pb de mot de passe...

D'après ce qu'on m'a dit il faut supprimer mon id pour en refaire un pseudo mumble Gkal.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon gkal.

----------


## gkal

merci roland

----------


## joebarteam

Bonjour. Je voulais jouer avec un ami à black ops et discuter sur mumble (de canard PC). Pour moi aucun soucis , je peux rentré dans le sous répertoire black ops de mumble. Mais lui ne peux rentrer que la discussion générale qui est "marre au canard" , tout en haut. Il a pas non plus le petit bonhomme et la croix verte en face de son pseudo. Quand il veut venir sur black ops , on lui dit qu'il n'est pas autorisé. Que faut-il faire pour que ça marche. Merci. ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

Dans Mumble il doit aller dans le menu "Self" et cliquer sur "S'enregistrer". Il peut aussi en profiter pour s'envoyer son certificat par mail.

----------


## joebarteam

Ok merci de ta réponse Frypolar  :;):  :;):  :;): . Je lui envoie les infos tout de suite pour qu'il puisse faire la modif.  :;):  ::P: .

----------


## edenwars

Salut les gens


Cela faisait un bout de temps que je n'utilisait plus mumble.
Donc, je me suis connecter normal, mais il me demande un mot de passe...

C'est nouveau?

Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

A mon avis c'est ton certificat qui merdoie.
Supprime-le, un admin supprimera ton compte et tu pourras le recréer tout beau tout propre.

----------


## edenwars

Donc voilà


J'ai supprimer le certif.

Mon certificat actuel sous mumble est: edenwars 
et l'adresse email est la même que sur le site.

Il est *fortement* conseillé de créer un certificat de confiance..

Vais contacter un admin, voir ce qu'il me dit.


Merci rolanzor.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je suis admin mais je suis au taf là  ::ninja::

----------


## edenwars

Bah

J'attendrais ce soir donc.... ::ninja::   :^_^: .

----------


## Sao

J'ai supprimé edenhell et renommé edenwars en edenhell.
Donc normalement c'est bon pour toi.

----------


## edenwars

@Saosul

Merci beaucoup.

Ça à fonctionner  ::): .

----------


## sidharthaa

bonjour,
je penses avoir exactement le même problème qu'edenhell.
Je me suis donc refais un certificat de confiance,mais on me demande toujours un mot de passe.
Mon ancien compte est sidharthaa,je ne sais pas si il est possible de remettre le même nom...
L'adresse mail est la même est celle du forum.
J'en appel donc à vous grands admins :D

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de virer sidharthaa.
Tu n'as plus qu'à supprimer le certificat correspondant et à le recréer.

----------


## sidharthaa

Merci.

----------


## Nuiko

Bonjour, suite à un énorme problème de mon ordi (celui-ci a cramé, et oui, il se faisait vieux.), j'ai perdu mon compte mumble. 

C'est déjà le deuxième...

Je voulais donc savoir si, vous, gentils admin de votre état, pouviez supprimer les certificats "Hekichi" et "Nuiko", afin que je me récréé le compte Hekichi tout beau tout propre ?

Merci d'avance =)


PS : Par ailleurs, je m'excuse de la gêne occasionnée.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Nuiko

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour, suite à un énorme problème de mon ordi (celui-ci a cramé, et oui, il se faisait vieux.), j'ai perdu mon compte mumble. 
> 
> C'est déjà le deuxième...
> 
> Je voulais donc savoir si, vous, gentils admin de votre état, pouviez supprimer les certificats "Hekichi" et "Nuiko", afin que je me récréé le compte Hekichi tout beau tout propre ?
> 
> Merci d'avance =)
> 
> 
> PS : Par ailleurs, je m'excuse de la gêne occasionnée.


Au bout de la 3e fois c'est lynchage sur la place publique hein faut faire attention.

----------


## cyber_coin_coin

Bonjour les gars !

Mon antivirus à supprimé pas mal de fichiers et apparemment le certif mumble !
C'est possible de reactiver Juan, enfin de le recréer si possible ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done

----------


## Jotunn

Bonsoir, suite à un formatage j'ai réinstallé mumble mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur CPC il me demande un mot de passe. Apparemment il y a une histoire de certificat que je ne saisis pas très bien. Si qqun veut m'apporter son aide, je me connecte sous Jotunn. Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## Jotunn

> C'est bon tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau


Merci!

----------


## Howonda

Bonjour pareil pour moi, ca me demande un mot de passe ! Je me connecte sous le pseudo Howonda ! (Et j'en profite pour me présenter dans la communauté en passant !)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est bon, j'ai supprimé ton certificat, tu peux te réenregistrer (n'oublie pas de sauvegarder ton certificat)

----------


## Pelomar

Je sais que ca fait longtemps que je suis pas allé sur Mumble mais quand même... pourquoi je suis bloqué dans la mare aux canards ?  :Emo:

----------


## Wobak

Parce que t'as pas de certificat  ::): 

Menu Self > Register.

----------


## Pelomar

Cay bon, merci.

----------


## Bone

J'ai une grosse merde sur mumble, je viens de formater réinstaller windaube (et donc mumbleuh avec) et il me demande un password, après avoir tenté tout ceux que j'ai en ma possession je me retrouve en gros banip, y'aurait moyen de regler ça siouplait ?
Pseudo mumbleuh : Bone

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

----------


## GrenouilleZen

Bonjour

j'aurai besoin d'une suppression de certificat Grenouillezen 
suite à un plantage j'essaie de le réimporter (j'avais retenu la leçon) mais ça me demande une nouvelle fois un mdp alors que j'en ai pas mis
merci d'avance

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## M0zArT

Mumble est tout cassé  ::cry::

----------


## DJCot

> Mumble est tout cassé


Je confirme, le serveur est tombé depuis quelques minutes.

EDIT : reviendu, merci !  ::):

----------


## Althend

Hello, Je viens de rejoindre Mumble, est-ce normal qu'il y ait si peu de monde sur le serveur Canardpc?

----------


## Carpette

Ben, à 17h30, faut pas croire, même si y'a un paquet de taré en vacances, certains bossent aujourd'hui ... (les meilleurs même !)

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est pas de bol, t'arrives juste la semaine où Frite a posé des jours de boulot.

----------


## Althend

Mmmmmhhh j'arrive à peine et j'entends "Comment on sait qu'un bébé ninja est poilu?" .... O_o

----------


## Boitameuh

Si on te demande ce que prend le troisième nain, fuis !

----------


## Redlight

J'crois bien que mon certif est passé la trappe lors du formatage mmmm'voyez.

Si vous pouviez faire le nécessaire mmm'voyez.

Pseudo : Redlight mmm'voyez

----------


## Loopkiller01

Pareil, changement de machine et j'ai complétement zappé la sauvegarde de mon certif'...
Pseudo: Loopkiller

A vot' bon cœur.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour les deux derniers zouaves.
J'ai viré Loopkiller01 et Loopkiller02 d'ailleurs  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Impossible de me connecter au serveur :



> [20:58:33] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [20:58:35] La connexion au serveur à échoué : Connexion refusée


Un miss-ban ?  :tired:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non non t'es pas ban, j'ai vérifié. Un problème de quotas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça n'existe plus les quotas depuis qu'on a fêté l'an 2000 en Belgique, il y a 3 ou 4 mois.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Merci m'sieur. Juste que l'exemplaire numéro 2 c'est pas moi hein, ni même une autre personne dans ma tête.  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

> C'est fait pour les deux derniers zouaves.
> J'ai viré Loopkiller01 et Loopkiller02 d'ailleurs



Merci



_
Zouave toi même...._

----------


## Roland Flure

> Merci m'sieur. Juste que l'exemplaire numéro 2 c'est pas moi hein, ni même une autre personne dans ma tête.


Tant pis pour l'usurpateur.

----------


## M0zArT

Le message de bienvenue est tout cassé : 

"[...] Pour pouvoir vous dÃ©placer sur le serveur, il faut Ãªtre enregistrÃ©. Pour cela, sÃ©lectionnez le menu Self [...]"

----------


## Wobak

Surement l'encodage de la base, je vais jeter un oeil  ::): 

---------- Post added at 01h31 ---------- Previous post was at 00h25 ----------

C'est corrigé  :;):

----------


## OrangeFurieuse

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai eu longtemps accès au mumble canard PC, et depuis un certain temps, le serveur me demande un mot de passe  ::O: .
Je pense que le soucis viens du certificat , que faire ? Dois-je le recreer ? Comment ?
Merci

----------


## MoB

En effet tu as du formater ou changer de pc et tu as pas sauvegardé ton certificat. Pas bien !

Ceci étant j'ai supprimer l'ancien, tu peux donc te ré-enregistrer de façon rapide (pour pas dire pressé ... pour une orange ... ).

----------


## Flipmode

12/20 et les encouragements, je pourrais monter à 14/20 mais l'élève prendrais trop la confiance, on peut toujours faire mieux !

----------


## OrangeFurieuse

MErci beaucoup de la reaction rapide a mon problème , j'apprécie vraiment !  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

> C'est corrigé


Merci Wobak  ::lol::

----------


## Conan3D

Dites, y'a possiblité d'avoir un tout petit channel de rien du tout pour le tout petit serveur CPC d'Ace of Spades?




 :Emo:

----------


## alegria unknown

Salut salut, j'ai un léger souci pour me connecter également... Changement de pc oui mais même avec mon ancien certif un mot de passe est demandé, quand je crée un nouveau certif pareil.
Yé né complends plou. Mais alol lien dou tout.  ::O:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

S'koi ton pseudal sous mumble ?

----------


## alegria unknown

Alors je suis plus trop certain, mais c'était soit : alegria unknown, alegria zarma, AlegriaUnknown ou AlegriaZarma. Désolé pour mon trou de mémoire, j'espère que c'est pas trop casse bonbon à retrouver... Merci d'avance !

----------


## MoB

C'était AlegriaZarma. Ça doit être bon maintenant si tu te reconnectes.

----------


## alegria unknown

Yes ! Ça marche !
Merci ToOtooOo et Masterofboulet !

----------


## Zouuu

S'il vous plait, serait-il possible de changer les "sous channel" de World of Tanks sous mumble ?

On enlève ce qui existe et à la place :

principale : Canards d'acier
Tank company I
Tank company II
Tier 1-4
Tier 5-7
Tier 8-10

Merci d'avance !
Cordialement

----------


## MoB

Ça doit être une mauvaise idée, le dieu LCA me l'a susurré à l'oreille.

Il faut donc y voir un cygne.

----------


## Zouuu

> Ça doit être une mauvaise idée, le dieu LCA me l'a susurré à l'oreille.
> 
> Il faut donc y voir un cygne.


? Et pour quelles raisons ?

----------


## Flubber

Sont pas drôle tes noms de chans, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver autre chose. 
WOT the fuck !

----------


## Apokteino

J'ai perdu par inadvertance mon certificat sous le pseudo d'apokteino. Du coup je peux plus me connecter. 

On fait comment dans ce cas là ?

----------


## Sao

Ton châtiment sera de t'appeler Boubours pendant 1 mois.


Spoiler Alert! 


Je déconne, j'ai supprimé ton certificat, tu peux te ré-enregistrer.

----------


## Apokteino

Merci !

----------


## Zouuu

> Sont pas drôle tes noms de chans, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver autre chose. 
> WOT the fuck !


Certes, c'est pas lol, mais on a besoin que les chan de tier soient présents.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je vois qu'il y a déjà trois sous-canaux là. En comptant le canal parent ça fait quatre. C'est pas suffisant ?
WOT Harry  :Cigare:

----------


## Zouuu

> Je vois qu'il y a déjà trois sous-canaux là. En comptant le canal parent ça fait quatre. C'est pas suffisant ?
> WOT Harry


c'est surtout qu'il en faudrait en fonction des tiers (donc 3) + 1 principal + 1 pour les tank company.

----------


## Frite

> c'est surtout qu'il en faudrait en fonction des tiers (donc 3) + 1 principal + 1 pour les tank company.


Plus t'essaieras d'argumenter face à Roland et Flubber, plus ils trouveront des noms pourris.

----------


## MoB

> Plus t'essaieras d'argumenter face à Roland et Flubber, plus ils trouveront des noms pourris.


Bah oui Tank à Fer.

----------


## ThorThur

Tank on nié, si je peux aider à trouver des noms de merde !

----------


## Zouuu

> Plus t'essaieras d'argumenter face à Roland et Flubber, plus ils trouveront des noms pourris.


Jvois pas trop l’intérêt. On en a juste besoin. 

Après s'il faut trouver des noms kikoolol, ok.  (c'est vrai qu'actuellement Amercia, Russia et Germany, c'est fendache de poire à tous les niveaux)

Et s'il faut rester avec 3 chans, bahh on fera avec  :;):

----------


## Sim's

> Sont pas drôle tes noms de chans, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver autre chose. 
> WOT the fuck !


Han vous avez viré le Chan des bannis pour WOT  :Emo:

----------


## Frite

> Jvois pas trop l’intérêt. On en a juste besoin. 
> 
> Après s'il faut trouver des noms kikoolol, ok.  (c'est vrai qu'actuellement Amercia, Russia et Germany, c'est fendache de poire à tous les niveaux)
> 
> Et s'il faut rester avec 3 chans, bahh on fera avec


Non non non arrête ! Tu n'as pas encore compris la psychologie des bonhommes...

Voilà ce qu'il fallait demander "Bon, les guignols d'admins, j'exige un seul canal avec un nom ridicule. C'est un ordre, magnez vous le train !"

Et là tu as tes 200 canaux avec des noms normaux. (Et tu es banni, mais c'est un détail)

----------


## Flubber

Que ceci soit écrit et accompli.

----------


## Zouuu

> http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/d...-1956-15-g.jpg
> Que ceci soit écrit et accompli.


Parfait  ::w00t::  Merci  ::lol::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/d...-1956-15-g.jpg
> Que ceci soit écrit et accompli.


J'espère que t'as banni Frite aussi !

----------


## Say hello

> J'espère que t'as banni Frite aussi !


Quota...

----------


## Néandre

Ah bah voilà, au moins je sais ce que j'ai oublié de sauvegarder à mon dernier formatage...
Vous avez un Néandre d'enregistré ? Si oui, ça serait possible de le supprimer ? J'aimerai bien retrouver mon accent.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Néandre

Tu l'as fais avec l'accent ? Parce que là j'ai l'impression que t'as juste supprimé mon compte temporaire sans accent.

Enfin t'embêtes pas, pas si grave.

----------


## Roland Flure

Yep, t'as raison.
Je viens de virer celui avec accent du coup.

----------


## Néandre

Ça marche.

Merci à toi  ::):

----------


## neu9

Hello les canardeurs !

Bon désolé si la question fût déjà posée moult fois dans les 127 pages de ce topic mais..... J'arrive pas à m'connecter  ::o:  .

J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée au début du post, j'utilise le client 1.2.3 donc ; j'ai lancé la procédure de création d'un certificat (2 fois car j'ai tout d'abord essayé avec le mumble (backwards compatible)) mais à la connexion il me demande un mot de passe.

Que ratè-je ?

----------


## MoB

J'ai supprimé le compte neu9. Reconnecte toi (avec le bon client) enregistre toi de nouveau avec ton pseudo et surtout sauvegarde ton certificat en te l'envoyant par mail par exemple.

----------


## DJCot

Une question que je me pose : j'ai mon certif' de sauvegardé (créé sur un ancien PC sous XP), mais impossible de savoir comment j'ai fait pour pouvoir utiliser le serveur de CPC sur mon 2ème PC (sous Seven).

Un double clic sur le certif', ou le copier dans un répertoire ? (Je ne poste d'aucun des 2 PC indiqués plus haut :blase ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Dans Mumble tu as un gestionnaire de certificats qui te permet de sauvegarder et d'importer des certificats.

----------


## MoB

Configurer => Assistant certificat => Importer un certificat.

----------


## neu9

Merci MasterOfBoulet.

J'ai pu me connecter.

Je tombe dans la mare aux canards, mais je ne trouve pas comment aller sur un channel dédié.

Je cherche des coéquipiers pour Borderlands (j'ai un Guerrier level 19 pour l'instant).

----------


## MoB

4. S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
5. Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.

Ca c'est expliqué dans le premier post  :;):

----------


## neu9

Décidément tu portes bien ton surnom :-) ; merci.

----------


## DJCot

Merci les coupaings pour le rappel !  ::):

----------


## misa

Coucou les canards, j'ai comme beaucoup perdu mon certificat  ::siffle:: 
Mon pseudo est misa sous mumble, est-ce que ce serait possible de le supprimer ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## misa

Coucou les canards, j'ai comme beaucoup perdu mon certificat  ::siffle:: 
Mon pseudo est misa sous mumble, est-ce que ce serait possible de le supprimer ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Babz

Ce midi sur mumble : 
[12:35:15] Banana connected.
[12:35:42] (Channel) Banana: http://www.wslinx.com/l/9BdSJlZk
[12:35:53] Banana disconnected.
 :tired:

----------


## MoB

Le certificat Misa a été supprimé tu dois donc pouvoir te connecter.

Babz, je pense pas qu'il soit bon de laisser le lien ici même si je comprends que c'était pour nous avertir

----------


## M0zArT

> Ce midi sur mumble : 
> [12:35:15] Banana connected.
> [12:35:42] (Channel) Banana: http://www.wslinx.com/l/9BdSJlZk
> [12:35:53] Banana disconnected.


Idem :

Gregouquichelorraine connecté.
[12:35:08] Banana connecté.
[12:35:32] (Salon) Banana : http://www.wslinx.com/l/9BdSJlZk
[12:35:46] Banana déconnecté.

----------


## Sao

C'est bien mais c'est quoi ?
Pas envie de cliquer moi.

----------


## clexanis

Un service de redirection avec rémunération (et donc de la pub) et il redirige vers teamfortress2.fr  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Le mumble est cassé ou c'est Freudeu qui a coupé internet en essayant de déterrer du cuivre?

Edit:
Nan c'est bon, j'ai choppé Freudeu devant chez moi sur le pylône de raccord téléphonique.

----------


## Olipro

Bon si vous cherchez quelqu'un à bannir, tout le monde l'aura vu je pense, un petit malin qui est allé dans tous les channels afin de poster ceci 



> [12:00:55] rockfire est entré(e) dans le salon.
> [12:00:58] (Salon) rockfire : http://r_o_c_k_f_i_r_e.minitroopers.fr


(je mets volontairement des underscore pour ne pas lui faire le plaisir d'avoir son lien ici.)

----------


## M0zArT

Tien y'a aussi Henro-Tong. Je sais pas si c'est un canard qui veut juste faire une blague ou un véritable connard.
Extrait :



> [13:27:42] Henri-Tong est entré(e) dans le salon.
> [13:27:54] Henro-tong est entré(e) dans le salon.
> [13:28:03] Sµpercommando déconnecté.
> [13:29:19] Projet154 connecté.
> [13:30:14] dafloc connecté.
> [13:30:17] kawii connecté.
> [13:31:26] (Salon) Henri-Tong : MAMADOU SEYDOU KOULIBALY OFFICIER !
> [13:32:04] (Salon) Henri-Tong : Moi je t'aime comme les filles aimes les pigeons 
> [13:33:20] (Salon) Henri-Tong : I'm pyjama 
> ...

----------


## Sao

Oui, ils étaient deux à faire du foin sur tout Mumble, on les a viré avec Toto.

----------


## Vader_666

Il n'y a pas de mot de passe, mais un certificat. J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te reconnecter et te réenregistrer sans soucis  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Il n'y a pas de mot de passe, mais un certificat. J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te reconnecter et te réenregistrer sans soucis


Ouais, merci!

Putain, par contre le forum a un peu de mal...

----------


## Howonda

Suite à la mort de mon disque dur, j'aurais besoin qu'on efface mon certificat aussi ! 
Pseudo: Howonda ! Merci !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Zouuu

> Oui, ils étaient deux à faire du foin sur tout Mumble, on les a viré avec Toto.


Donnez moi un fusil  :Bave:  

Merci pour la réactivité, nous su WoT ils nous ont fait chier pas plus de 5 minutes, par intermittence.

----------


## Eradan

Pas à dire, ça assure la sécurité version Mumble  ::rolleyes::  (Ouais, j'ai laissé passer un peu de temps après le troll de Flipmode).

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est vraiment pas possible de passer à autre chose deux ans plus tard ? Non ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Pas à dire, ça assure la sécurité version Mumble  (Ouais, j'ai laissé passer un peu de temps après le troll de Flipmode).


Mais c'est hyper intéressant comme remarque ça !! Nan mais c'est vrai que c'est important de relancer un débat stérile deux ans après  :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut amis admines, 

Suite à un formatage, et à la perte de mon certificat, pourriez vous effacer mon certificat afon de pouvoir me reconnecter avec mon pseudo.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah ben c'est bizarre jme connecte toujours avec le compte de "secours".

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai supprimé "El Mariachi²" (un truc dans ce genre et je viens de virer ton compte "de secours"

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ok merci je verrai ce soir  ::):

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Salut,

J'ai changé de disque dur. J'ai essayé de réinstaller mumble mais je crois que j'ai merdé quelque part.
Voici ce que j'ai rentré pour trouver le serveur de canardpc: 
nom : canardpc
adresse : canardpc.com
port : 64738
Nom d'utilisateur : pedrovasquez

il essaye de me connecter mais au bout de quelques secondes, j'ai le message : la connexion au serveur a échoué : délai de connexion dépassé.

je ne suis pas certain d'avoir correctement renseigné les données de serveur.

Bon, et je parle même pas de mon certif...

----------


## MoB

rajoute mumble. devant canardpc.com pour l'adresse  ::):

----------


## Pedrovasquez

> rajoute mumble. devant canardpc.com pour l'adresse


ok, ça c'est bon merci !
Alors maintenant evidement c'est le pb des certifs.
J'en ai regénéré 1 mais ça ne change rien.
Il me propose d'en acceoter un 'auto-signé".
J'ai accepté... (j'y comprends rien )
Le serveur me demande un mdp ...

suis totalement largué quoi .  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Reconnecte-toi et enregistre-toi à nouveau. Ca devrait passer  ::):

----------


## Ozburne

Yop les canards,

Auriez vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir supprimer l'utilisateur "Ozburne" du serveur mumble ?

D'avance merci !

----------


## Sao

Ayé.

----------


## Ozburne

> Ayé.


Efficace et  expéditif, c'est les canards que je kiff ... les canards !

----------


## LaVaBo

Il se trouve où le certificat ?

(j'ai un nouveau DD, l'ancien est branché pour l'instant pour récupérer des données mais à terme, il va dégager)

----------


## MoB

J'ai envie de te dire : Là où tu l'as mis.

Tu peux faire Configurer => Assistant certificat => Exporter le certificat actuel

De là tu le mets ou tu veux.

----------


## Khalimerot

Bien le bonjour , 
serait-il possible de reseté le certificat de Marca , 
c'est un collègue non inscrit au forum , qui a formaté sans sauver son certificat...ma faute j'ai oublié de le lui dire.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait

----------


## LaVaBo

Bon, si y'a moyen de débloquer mon certificat, je le retrouve pas sur l'ancien disque.
Merci.

Je l'ai retrouvé, c'est bon pour moi.

----------


## Akodo

Idem, j'ai du formater et le certif est passé à la trappe...

Edit : vous prenez pas la tête j'ai créé un certif sous un autre nom.

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur Akodo. Tu peux recréer un certificat et réutiliser ce pseudo  ::):

----------


## Pampa

Si un canard pouvais virer le certificat Pampa, merci bien !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Pampa

Tu es sur ca me fait toujours la même chose ! ( ou alors je suis pas doué !)

----------


## Vader_666

Oui je suis sur.
Ca te fait quoi ?

----------


## Pampa

Bah je suis coincé dans le premier canal ou passer en dans le canal afk mais je peux aller dans aucun des autres canaux ! ( je viens de lire le tuto, j'ai du mal configurer mon certificat et surtout je l'ai pas enregistré ) donc au pire supprime le moi a nouveau si ca t'embete pas (oui je suis un gros noob avec Mumble)

----------


## MoB

Il n'y a rien à supprimer, tu n'as juste pas bien compris le premier post:

4. S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.

Donc une fois connecté, tu vas sur Self (ou Soi en francais) puis sur s'enregistrer. De là tu pourras changer de canal.

----------


## lithomostys

Salut ! Dans le doute, est il possible de virer le certif de lithomostys ? Je ne parviens plus à me reconnecter. En outre, même en utilisant un autre nom, register reste grisé... Une idée quelqu'un ? Merci !

EDIT : Si quelqu'un à fait quelque chose il y a quelque temps, merci, ça remarche !

----------


## Pampa

Ok merci je vais tester ! Sinon, question en passant comment changer le pseudo affiché lorsqu'on se connecte ?

----------


## MoB

@ lithomostys : Ton certificat est supprimé.
@ Pampa : On choisi son pseudo en entrant les préférences du serveur la première fois que l'on s'y connecte.
Tu peux changer de pseudo en éditant ces préférences mais alors tu pars sur un autre certificat. Au final autant rester simple et ce choisir le bon pseudo dès le départ.

----------


## Pampa

Oui je viens de piger donc je me suis inscrit avec Pampa . je vais t'embetter mais serais t'il possible donc de le supprimer pour que je puisse partir avec mon nouveau certificat (et donc mon bon pseudo ?)

----------


## MoB

Pampa est supprimé.

----------


## AmokK

Hello les canards !!

Je m'étais enregistré y'a quelques mois sur le serveur, mais ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu, et j'ai changé de PC sans sauvegarde du certif' (oui je sais c'est pas bien, mais j'y avais pas du tout pensé), on peut faire quelque chose pour moi ? Utilisateur : AmokK

Merki d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Certif' supprimé

----------


## Stefbka

Salut les canards, j'ai du créer y a longtemps un certif que j'ai evidement plus, et donc impossible de me connecter, et t'il possible de virer le certif stefbka ? merci d'avance.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait

----------


## Sim's

Je viens d'installer Mumble sur mon portable et à chaque fois je tombe sur ce message dès que je lance le programme :



J'arrive à le lancer avec Backwards Compatible, mais je n'arrive jamais à me connecter.

J'ai eu beau désinstaller et réinstaller plusieurs fois, ça n'a rien changé.  :Emo:

----------


## AmokK

Merci pour la résolution de mon problème  ::):

----------


## Akwantik

Hello !
Serai t il possible de supprimer l'utilisateur Steakos ?
J'avais completement oublier cet histoire de certificat  ::(: 

Merci !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Sim's

> Je viens d'installer Mumble sur mon portable et à chaque fois je tombe sur ce message dès que je lance le programme :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dd50375...4526c0fcc2.jpg
> 
> J'arrive à le lancer avec Backwards Compatible, mais je n'arrive jamais à me connecter.
> 
> J'ai eu beau désinstaller et réinstaller plusieurs fois, ça n'a rien changé.


Je le remets vu qu'on a changé de page.  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

T'installes quelle version de Mumble ?
T'as essayé avec une version précédente (ou la suivante) ?

----------


## Sim's

J'ai installé la version 1.2.3 soleil et même avec la version précédente ça me met le même message d'erreur au lancement.

----------


## MoB

Pour moi c'est un problème de droit ou quelque chose dans le genre.
Je pense que tu dois être administrateur de ta machine mais dans le doute, si ce n'est pas le cas, installe mumble en tant qu'admin et démarre le de la même façon.
Après si tu es sous vista, le problème est connu sur le net car google me l'a sorti directement
http://www.forum-vista.net/forum/topic13277.html et si cela ne fonctionne pas la suite de l'aide est ici :http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...seul?page=3#74

----------


## Akwantik

Impec ! merci Roland !  :;):

----------


## Sim's

> Pour moi c'est un problème de droit ou quelque chose dans le genre.
> Je pense que tu dois être administrateur de ta machine mais dans le doute, si ce n'est pas le cas, installe mumble en tant qu'admin et démarre le de la même façon.
> Après si tu es sous vista, le problème est connu sur le net car google me l'a sorti directement
> http://www.forum-vista.net/forum/topic13277.html et si cela ne fonctionne pas la suite de l'aide est ici :http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...seul?page=3#74


J'ai installé la version 1.2.2 en mode admin et ça marche, par contre rien à faire pour la version 1.2.3. Merci.  :;):

----------


## azcaban

Yo!
Serai t il possible de supprimer l'utilisateur azcaban ?
Merci!

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## pandaroyal

salut

je suis peut être une quiche et c'est peut être expliqué ici, mais ya 131 pages a se taper donc...

voila, j'ai fait la manip pour me co a mumble avec le certificat:

j'ai crée un certificat de confiance avec comodo et j'ai suivi toutes les étapes expliqué ici http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Obtain...do_Certificate

mais rien a faire j'arrive pas a me co...

je fait quoi de mal ?

----------


## pandaroyal

yabon

j'ai trouvé comment faire, mais j'ai un autre probleme

pour me co je dois utiliser l'adresse mail de mon certif comme nom...  

du coup je me retrouve avec un nom bien chelou et pas moyen de le changer une fois co.

des idées ?

----------


## lebovski

Salutations, bon j'ai eu un petit problème ce matin, qui m'obligeât au reformatage.
Le dernier truc auquel j'ai pensé c'est bien le certificat mumble, enfin bref, serait il possible de faire en sorte que l'utilisateur "Grand Miam" ait les mêmes droits qu'avant ? C'est à dire juste parler et naviguer entre les différents salons ?

Merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de supprimer Grand-Miam. A toi de le ressusciter.

----------


## pandaroyal

est y possible svp de changer mon nom sur mumble

actuellement : 

demandé: panda


merci d'avance

----------


## Sentinel

Salut, j'aimerais que l'utilisateur Sentinel soit supprimer, n'ayant jamais fait attention a ce certificat auparavant.  ::(:  
merci

----------


## Roland Flure

Vous venez d'être supprimés.

----------


## pandaroyal

je comprend rien a ce truc, quelque soit le certif que j'utilise, je n'arrive a me co que si mon nom d'utilisateur est mon adresse mail 

si j'utilise le pseudo de mon certif (panda) en cours ca ne marche pas

et une fois co avec mon adresse mail comme pseudo je ne trouve pas moyen de le changer

----------


## Sao

Tu es certain de remplir les bons chans ?
Si ça se trouve c'est tout con.

----------


## Roland Flure

Bah là concrètement j'ai viré ton compte enregistré.
En fait tu dois recréer un certificat avec le pseudo qui t'intéresse, ensuite tu pourras te connecter sans problème.

----------


## pandaroyal

je me doute qu'il y a un truc que je fait mal, mais quoi ?

donc j'ai fait un nouveau certif et ca me dit

certificat actuel
nom panda
courriel (aucun)
émetteur auto-signé
expiry date 14/05/2031

mais quand je veux me co avec le pseudo panda il me demande un mot de passe (donc ca marche pas), alors que si je me co avec le pseudo (adresse mail), la ca marche.

pour info depuis que j'ai ete suprimé je ne me suis pas encore ré enregistré, car de toute facon ca ne m'avancerais a rien

---------- Post added at 23h42 ---------- Previous post was at 22h46 ----------

humm, quand je me co il me dit "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, veuillez essayer a nouveau"

je comprend pas pourquoi mais c'est comme si j'etais pas suprimé

---------- Post added at 23h46 ---------- Previous post was at 23h42 ----------

c'est bon !

tout marche

en fait les pseudo "panda" et "petit panda" etaient bloqué, donc j'ai fait un petit_panda et ca marche

----------


## Sim's

Les majuscules sinon invocation d'Omar Boulon tu auras.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

Panda doit déjà être pris et Mumble n'aime pas les espaces dans les pseudos. Ceci expliquant cela.

----------


## Joolmax

Bon mon compte Mumble déconne, le certif aussi. Est-il possible de supprimer l'utilisateur Rokprog pour mieux le ressusciter ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## Wazatiste

Tu as été effacé.

----------


## tisste

Salut les canards!

A lire les posts, j'ai l'impression de pas être le seul à qui c'est arrivé, mais après un reformatage intempestif j'ai bêtement paumé dans les limbes des partitions écrasées le certificat Mumble, et donc je ne peux plus me connecter au serveur CPC
Serait-il donc possible aux admins de désenregistrer le pseudo tisste ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## SoKette

Hey hey !

Jpense que ça fait trop longtemps que je me suis pas connecté sur mumble (+ j'ai formaté entre temps)
Du coup il me fait chier à me demander mon password :/
Serait possible de supprimer SoKette que je le rez s'il vous plaaaaaait ?  ::): 

Edit : génial je crois que j'ai fais trop de tentatives de mot de passe, du coup le serveur me laisse même plus voenir sous un autre nom >_>
Les certificats c'est vraiment une grosse daube.

----------


## Joolmax

Ça marche.

Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de vous supprimer.

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à vous asseoir sur ces fioles.

----------


## SoKette

S'assoir sur des fioles alors qu'on est supprimé ? Je crois que j'ai pas compris la référence  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## bebello

salut les admis comme nous tous ici j ai formater mon pc et j ai perdu mon certif   he  oui  serait il possible possible de le reinitialiser svp  pseudo sue warhammer :femoamal  merci a tous ::rolleyes::

----------


## kennyo

Coucou,

Pour pas changer, formatage en cours aussi (et pas pensé à récup le certif dans les sauvegardes), et j'vais me décider cette fois à placer mon certif dans ma boite mail... alors afin de ne pas recréer un nième pseudo avec une lettre en plus ou en moins, serait-il possible de supprimer *Kennyo* et *Knnyo*, 'fin bref tout ce qui y ressemble de près ou de loin (avant tout kennyo hein !  :;): )

Merci bien !  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour Kennyo.
Bebello t'es sûr de ton pseudo ? Parce que là je t'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## bebello

dsl alors  je t en donne plusieurs : perlouseur,jtekillenkor ,bebello ou encore fred et encore dsl pour tout merci

----------


## MoB

Et avec des majuscules et des points ça serait parfait.  ::): 
Sinon le grand Boulon mangeur d'enfant viendra faire son office.

Après inspection, aucun de ces pseudos n'est utilisé (sauf Fred mais je ne vais pas enlevé un pseudo plus que courant au risque de supprimer le certif de quelqu'un d'autre).
Donc quoi qu'il en soit Bebello est libre, tu peux donc te connecter avec et surtout SAUVEGARDER ton certificat (en te l'envoyant par mail ou en le stockant sur Google Document).

----------


## bebello

Encore un grand merci a vous pour votre taf ,et dsl pour les soucis que je vous ai occasionne.je vous souhaite une bonne journee et vous dit a bientot . Bye Bye

----------


## Dorak

Un bouffon nommé " anarchiste " qui spam de la merde _( en texte, à tout les membres du mumble apparemment )_ pour sa steam de hack de merde. Un ban serait sympathique :3 .

----------


## clexanis

> Un bouffon nommé " anarchiste " qui spam de la merde _( en texte, à tout les membres du mumble apparemment )_ pour sa steam de hack de merde. Un ban serait sympathique :3 .


C'est la même message que celui qui spammait hier soir.

----------


## Guixyy

Salut à tous

Je me suis enregistré sur le serveur Mumble il y a quelque temps, mais aujourd'hui, je me suis fait un certificat authentifié par Comodo (et j'ai donc changé de certificat).

Mais maintenant, je ne peut plus me connecter au serveur que si je recharge mon ancien certificat.

Y-a-t-il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Aucune trace d'un utilisateur Comodo.
J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur Guixy, enregistre-toi de nouveau avec le pseudo qui te convient  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Grumph... désolé pour le double post.

----------


## Killy

Pourriez vous supprimer Killy et Kily au passage. Je voudrais pas polluer pour rien (formatage, pas de certif sauvegardé, ça m'apprendra...).

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait

----------


## Killy

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Dyce

Bon ben....Mumble reinstallé.....coordonnées rentrées.....certif crée....et il me refuse l'acces aux differnets channels  ::sad:: 

Si quelqu'un peut me debloquer la situation, ou me valider mon acces, il aura ma ratitude eternelle  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites j'ai trois questions bêtes sur mumble:
-comment faire pour qu'il ne baisse plus le son du jeu (en ce moment je joue beaucoup à dirt et j'aimerais bien entendre le copilote, il raconte des blagues de fesses j'aime bien)
-Y-a-t-il une option à modifier pour l'overlay? J'ai bien l'overlay sur firefox (youpi, c'est génial) mais en jeu (dirt3 par exemple) je ne l'ai plus. J'ai une radeon, je suis sous seven 64 et j'ai un dual screen (pour faire comme les riches)
-je peux régler une option pour que les chans (RTS par exemple) ne se déroulent pas automatiquement quand il y a de nouveaux connectés? Exemple je voudrais garder sur mon deuxième écran la fenêtre de mumble ouverte pour voir s'il y a du monde dans voitures et sport, mais j'ai toujours RTS, Jeux moyennageux... qui se déroulent et du coup mon "voitures et sport" est repoussé et je ne le vois plus directement (et quand je joue c'est pas pratique de replier les chans)

Merci  :;):

----------


## flochy

Salut,

Je viens de réinstaller windows. J'ai aussi réinstallé mumble.
Heureusement, j'avais backupé mon certificat, donc je n'ai pas besoin qu'un gentil admin me reset mon compte. :truestory:

:obvioustrollisobvious:

Sinon JC, pour tes questions, coche dans les options "Avancé" et tu trouveras de quoi bidouiller. Notamment dans "Sortie audio" de quoi désactiver l'atténuation des applis. Tu pourras aussi trifouiller l'overlay.

----------


## Flubber

Pour l'attenuation c'est dans Configurer/sortie son, mais vérifie que windows n'est pas laissé activé la diminution auto du son dans le panneau son/communications.

Pour l'overlay c'est dans configurer/overlay.

Et enfin : Configurer/interface util./Elargir -> aucun.

----------


## johnclaude

Merci les filles, j'ai pu régler l'atténuation du son et arrêter "d'élargir" mon interface utilisateur grâce à vous.
J'ai aussi installé la dernière version, mais toujours point d'overlay pour dirt3, mais ça ne devrait pas poser problème.
Merci à vous, je vous dirai pute dès qu'on se croisera sur mumble.

----------


## Guixyy

Super, merci

[EDIT]

Je suis un BOULET :

Je me suis ré enregistré sur le serveur avec mon ancien certificat...  ::|: 

Désolé...

----------


## tisste

Bonjour à tous,

j’ai un petit problème avec le mumble quand j’essaie de de changé de canal ça ne marche pas et un message s'affiche "Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans : le non du canal "
voila j’espère que vous pourrez m'aidé.

merci

----------


## Vader_666

Voir 6 posts au dessus.

----------


## Guixyy

C'est possible de supprimer à nouveau l'utilisateur Guixyy (désolé) ?

Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait

----------


## Guixyy

Génial, merci, c'est bon : je me suis enregistré avec le bon certificat ce coup ci !

----------


## Omaley

Lors de l'enregistrement, il faut faire un message vocal ? Ou accepté quelques choses ?

C'est un chat uniquement vocal et pas ecrit ?

----------


## MoB

J'ai pas tout compris.
Mais mumble est un chat vocal oui. On peut y écrire (pour se donner des urls ou autre) mais clairement personne ne lit car ce n'est pas fait pour à la base.

----------


## Omaley

J'etais bloqué lors de l'enregistrement et je ne savais pas quoi faire. Merci  :;):

----------


## keulz

> J'etais bloqué lors de l'enregistrement et je ne savais pas quoi faire. Merci


Du coup là tu as su quoi faire ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon des gens lisent quand même, des fois, pratique quand on ne peut utiliser son micro.

----------


## keulz

> J'etais bloqué lors de l'enregistrement et je ne savais pas quoi faire. Merci


Du coup là tu as su quoi faire ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon des gens lisent quand même, des fois, pratique quand on ne peut utiliser son micro.

----------


## Cadiax

Salut les canards,
Quelqu'un peut annihiler mon Certif "Cadiax" ?

----------


## Vader_666

Fait

----------


## Flaya

Salut j'ai changé de bécane, et quand j'ai voulu me reco sur Mumble avec mon pseudo (Flaya) il me demande un mdp, après il me parle de certificat que je n'aurai pas etc.

Est ce que c'est normal cette demande de mot de passe? Est e que je doit récupérer mon ancien certificat je ne sait comment sur mon ancienne ordi?

A l'aide je peut plus venir vous souler sous mumble  :Emo:

----------


## MoB

En effet tu vas sur ton ancien pc, tu lances mumble, tu fais configurer => assistant certificat puis tu l'exportes et le sauvegarde sur une clé usb ou par mail.
Ensuite tu vas sur ton nouveau pc, tu lances mumble, tu fais configurer => assistant certificat puis tu importes le certificat voila  ::):

----------


## Flaya

Merci pour l'info  :;):  . Je test ça ce soir en rentrant du taff. Et si vous entendez la voie d un écureuil spatial c'est que c'est bon.

----------


## Sharp'

J'avais oublié cette histoire de certificat et je viens de formater.
Bref, si c'était possible de décapiter le certif "Sharp", merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## fishinou

[14:34:17] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.[14:34:17] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.[14:34:27] Reconnexion.[14:34:27] La connexion au serveur à échoué

Kézako ?

----------


## Vader_666

Problème de connexion à vue de nez.

----------


## Antitan

Par la présente, je sollicite la bienveillance de votre haute assemblée, afin de demander la création d'un canal pour le jeu Spectromancer.
Ce jeu de carte ne dispose pas d'un outil de voice in game, par conséquent, un canal dédié sur Mumble serait un complément idéal au gameplay.
Il s'agit d'un jeu très addictif, qui vient de recevoir une nouvelle extension sur Steam ce jour, il y aura donc une augmentation du nombre de joueurs que l'on peut espérer conséquente ces jours-ci.

En complément, je me permets d'envoyer en lien à votre seigneurerie, le sujet sur lequel nous débattions de ce jeu: ICI 
Très respectueuse salutation.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait (Dans Casual). C'est bien parce que c'est toi.

----------


## Nicolus

Question de total noob : 

j'essaie de me connecter ce soir sur mumble et j'obtiens comme reponse : 

Impossible de récuperer la liste des serveurs

et  sur le journal : Mumble ne peut pas retrouver les informations depuis le serveur central.

J'ai essayé de réparer... de desinstaller et réinstaller mais rien n'y  fait...

Une quelconque idée?

ah et copie d'ecran : 




Merci pour toute aide les canards...


EDIT : C'est revenu hier.... aucune idée de ce qu'il s'est passé!

----------


## Akodo

Des boulets ont fait la tournée des channels pour spammer des bruits de merde, je sais pas si ça peut aider mais voilà leurs pseudos mumble (très recherchés bien sûr) :

bstRRR
PIPI
K-LIBR3

----------


## Le Sanglier

Tiens, il y a quelques jours maintenant, un méchant admin  ::rolleyes::  a changé mon nom sur mumble.

de Pataya, je suis passé a pataya_oulélé_pataya  :^_^: 

Il y a moyen de retourner sur Pataya, ou je dois passer pour un fou encore un peu ?  ::P:

----------


## MoB

Je ne l'avais pas vu celui là et du coup j'en ai tellement ris que je te le laisse.

---------- Post added at 16h03 ---------- Previous post was at 16h03 ----------

(Enfin jusqu'à ta prochaine reco car je l'ai quand même changé).

----------


## Vader_666

Moi je trouve que "pataya_oulélé_pataya" c'est bien plus classe  :B):

----------


## Yaaa

Comment on fait pour attribuer le raccourci push-to-talk à une souris (G500). Je crée le raccourci, je met l'option du raccourci et la y'a marqué : "Appuyer sur un touche du clavier" et quand j'essaye avec la touche de la souris que où je veux mettre le raccourci, rien ne se passe...

----------


## Tiri

(Ré)Installe les drivers de ta souris, c'est souvent à ce niveau là que ça coince.

----------


## Yaaa

J'ai réinstallé les drivers et cela marche pas...
Mais j'ai trouvé un moyen : j'ai attribué la touche que je voulais utiliser pour le push-to-talk en tant que raccourci de la touche clavier "²" et j'ai mis "²" comme bouton push-to-talk sur Mumble.

----------


## ambroisec

salut quelqu un peut supprimer le certificat sq  svp?
Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

Salut, ça sera fait dés que tu feras un effort sur la forme. Merci.

----------


## Pocpay

Bonjour j'ai un problème avant tout marchait bien mais maintenant le serveur mumble me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter je sais que sa vient du certificat donc quelqu'un pourrait me le supprimer s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Sao

Oui pas de problème pourrais-tu simplement nous indiquer quel est ton pseudonyme sur le mumble et ainsi nous pourrons répondre à ta requête dans les plus brefs délais car vois-tu nous sommes réactifs mais nous avons besoin du nom de ton certificat afin de pouvoir supprimer celui-ci.

----------


## Pocpay

Euh le nom de mon certificat ou mon pseudo ?
Mon pseudo est Pocpay.
Et j'ai appelle mon certificat certificat justement.
Merci de répondre aussi vite.

----------


## Sao

J'ai effacé ton certificat, tu peux en faire un autre.

----------


## Pocpay

Ok merci  ::):

----------


## DarkVapeur

Salut,
Besoin de mettre un peu d'ordre, j'ai créé SneakyB parce que j'avais perdu le certif pour Darkvapeur. Ca perturbe les gens donc merci de virer les deux et je recréerai un darkvapeur. Merki!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

Par contre, juste pour le redire une fois de plus : pouvez vous faire un effort sur les certificats, c'est une procédure assez simple, très bien expliquée sur le premier post du topic. Comme vous pouvez le voir, nous avons au moins une ou deux demande de suppression de certificat par jour, soit une moyenne d'une dizaine de demandes par semaine (donc 52 semaines par an : 520 demandes par an en gros) ce qui fait beaucoup sachant que je n'ai jamais changé de certificat en deux ans et que j'ai formaté ma bécane plusieurs fois depuis. Pour faire simple : c'est très lourd.  :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bah, c'est pas comme si 95% des mumbliens venaient ne passaient pas sur ce topic ou juste pour prendre l'ip et ne se rendaient compte du problème de certificats une fois qu'il est trop tard ! (et que les sauvegardes ne marchent pas chez tout le monde  ::P:  )

----------


## Say hello

Pour changer des certificats, je sais pas qui m'a changé mon pseudo (bon j'ai une "petite" idée  :tired: ) mais si on pouvait me retirer le [JoL] qu'on m'a honteusement greffé à mon Say_hello, c'est de la diffamation et de la vilenie!
Je suis outré et choqué par cette totale désinformation qu'on tente d'associer à mon image.
(Et je me sens diminué et ramolli.)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

T'assumes pas, c'est tout  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Assu-quoi?
Et y'a un truc à assumer?
Mais non, d'ailleurs la preuve! J'ai pas leur serveur dans mes favoris TF2 et j'ai des chapeaux et un compte premium!
(Et une limite de taille de signature.  :tired: )

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Depuis que j'ai formaté mon PC je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur le mumble de CPC.
> En gros, j'ai ajouté le serveur CPC avec son adresse et tout, mais si je veux m'y connecter, le bouton connexion est grisé :
> 
> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....98.jpg</a></a>


J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que je n'ai pas formaté, j'ai juste subit une coupure de courant...

J'ai quand même rechargé mon certificat sauvegardé...

Et ben ça change rien.

Alors au cas où ce serait quand même mon certif qui aurait grillé avec la surtension ( huhu ), serait il possible de me le supprimer ? D'ailleurs y'en a ptet d'anciens qui trainent de quand j'avais formaté et que ma sauvegarde ne marchait pas non plus...

D'avance merci ! (j'ai un match de BB ce soir, si je ne peux vociférer mes insultes et ma mauvaise fois, ça ne sera qu'un match de bowl  ::'(:  )

----------


## sukiyaki

Bonjour.
Suite à un reformatage, j'ai constaté que je n'avais pas sauvegardé ma certification pour Mumble...
Serait-il possible de reset ceci ?
Je me suis authentifier et toujours connecté sous le pseudonyme "Badrouzouk".

Merci à vous.

----------


## MoB

Je viens de supprimer Camarchepas et Camarchepas(CMP), comme cela ca marchera (ou plutôt fonctionnera).
Dans la foulé j'ai aussi supprimé Badrouzouk le roi de la Zouk.

Et dès maintenant, hop vous vous les envoyez par mail ou en copie sur un Cloud (et plus d'excuse possible, Doc TB a fait un article dessus dans le dernier CPC Hardware)  :Cigare:

----------


## sukiyaki

Merci Masterofboulet  :;): 




> Et dès maintenant, hop vous vous les envoyez par mail ou en copie sur un Cloud


Ce sera fait !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yeah merci !


Et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas !

Bon, vais réinstaller ce merdier.


Edit : bon, réinstallation réussie, ça refonctionne, alors que ça ne changeait rien de supprimer en local et recréer avec un autre nom (impossible de me connecter), on va dire que mon certif était grillé niveau serveur... merci (juste un bug de son que d'un côté qui est revenu, va comprendre tout est mis comme il faut)

----------


## Say hello

Si je dis que j'ai effacé mes 3 mails de sauvegarde pour qu'on supprime [JoL]Say_hello c'est crédible?

----------


## MoB

Disons qu'il n'y a plus que [JoL]Say_est_low de dispo dans la matrice.

----------


## Say hello

Hein? Quoi?! Comment ça?

----------


## killghis

Depuis ce matin beaucoup de déconnexion mumble  ::(: .
Il n'y en n'avais pas un de rechange en cas ou?

----------


## keulz

> Depuis ce matin beaucoup de déconnexion mumble .
> Il n'y en n'avais pas un de rechange en cas ou?


Ben il y a celui de momomodus, non ? On devrait passer dessus ?

----------


## killghis

On n'as une adresse?

----------


## bibill

Question surement trés conne (et je suppose liée au certificats) mais je la pose quand même (vous pourez toujours m'insulter aprés, tant que j'ai une réponse).
Je ne peux acceder qu'à la partie AFK et Mare aux canards, pour les autres : "Le privilege Entrer vous est refusé".

??

Edit.

Clic droit s'enregistrer.

T'es vraiement trop naze, c'est pas comme si personne n'en avait parlé ici même.

Oui, effectivement, j'assume. Désolé du dérangement.

----------


## keulz

faudrait rajouter dans le titre "démarche en première page", sinon ils sont en galère...  :tired:

----------


## Netrolf

serait il possible de Réinitialiser mon login s'il vous plait ( netrolf ), après un virus et un formattage un peu violent j'ai oublié le certif  ::(:

----------


## MoB

C'est supprimé.

----------


## Netrolf

merci  :;):

----------


## Caligerta

Bonjour.
Suite à un reformatage, j'ai constaté que je n'avais pas sauvegardé ma certification pour Mumble...
Serait-il possible de reset celle-ci ?
Je me suis authentifié et toujours connecté sous le pseudonyme "*Caligerta*".

Merci à vous.

----------


## Sao

Fait !

----------


## Caligerta

Merci bien.  :;):

----------


## bivouak

J'ai un mauvais pseudo enregistré sur mumble, je suis meven actuellement, mais je devrais être bivouak.
Est ce qu'un admin pourrait corriger le tire ou bien est ce que je dois refaire un nouveau certif ?
Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Je t'ai renommé, normalement c'est bon tu n'as rien a faire  ::):

----------


## bivouak

Merci

----------


## Sahifel

Coin coin ! ::): 

Je ne peux plus me connecter au mumble suite au formatage de mon disque dur et je n'ai bien sur pas enregistrer de certificat, n'étant pas au courant de son fonctionnement.

Une âme charitable pourrait-elle supprimer mon pseudo "Sahifel" ? (et "Sahifel_test" que j'ai bêtement crée à la suite de la demande de mdp ::|: )

Merci beaucoup et désolé de la gêne occasionnée !  :;):

----------


## MoB

Vous avez été effacé.
*insérez une image de fin du monde*

Et cette fois ci on pense à le sauvegarder dès maintenant  :;):

----------


## Sahifel

Merci !

EDIT : en fin de compte mumble me demande toujours un mdp...

Faut-il que je change de pseudo ?

----------


## Wobak

Remarque quand TOUS les users auront perdu leur certificat et passeront ici et sauvegarderont le nouveau, on aura peut-être gagné ?

----------


## MoB

Je viens de re supprimer ton pseudo. Suis la méthodologie dans le premier post.

@Wobak : C'est ce en quoi je crois  ::P:  maintenant peut être que mettre dans le titre du thread : Lire le premier post changerait un peu la donne, mais lorsque l'on voit le nombre de personne qui ne passent pas sur le forum et son sur le mumble je me dis qu'effectivement on y arrivera jamais  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

Le truc il est écrit à CHAQUE FOIS que tu te connectes sur le mumble. Si tu ne le lis pas là ni dans le premier post du topic, à moins de renommer tous les gens en "BackupCertif1", ils ne le verront pas.

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est quoi le certif ? Ça a l'air cool comme truc.

----------


## MoB

Merde en v'la une super idée, tu veux pas nous en faire un batch ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Wobatch §§

----------


## Say hello

> C'est quoi le certif ? Ça a l'air cool comme truc.


C'pas comme le brevet des collèges là?
Bon ça sert à rien alors comme truc.

Si on a un BAFA ça compte pour se connecter? Faut le faxer?

----------


## Chre

Bonjour,

Je ne l'avais pas trouvé avant et je pense que ça peut servir à d'autres pour comprendre ce qu'est Mumble et comment ça marche : http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ/Francais
J'ai en effet envie de m'y (re)mettre (à Mumble), car ma première expérience n'avait pas été très concluante :/ J'espère mieux y arriver maintenant, sinon, je reviens vous voir  ::):

----------


## r4T0n

Hello ! Bon je vais faire le lourd mais je ne comprends rien à ces histoires de certificat. 
Je devais être identifié anciennement en tant que r4T0n ou Raton tout simplement, je ne sais plus, et là en réinstallant mumble sur ma nouvelle machine impossible de me connecter. Même en créant un nouveau certificat avec un autre pseudo (sans accent, rien).
C'est quoi que je rate ?
Il va de soi qu'en tant que gros benêt je n'avais pas sauvegardé mon ancien certif...

----------


## banzai

> serait il possible de Réinitialiser mon login s'il vous plait ( netrolf ), après un virus et un formattage un peu violent j'ai oublié le certif


Salut les gens.

La même histoire pour moi.

A votre bon cœur s'il vous plait.

----------


## MoB

Raton, r4T0n et banzai supprimé.

----------


## Wobak

Morgoth c'est moi ou ça fait 2 fois que tu perds ton certificat ?  ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

> Morgoth c'est moi ou ça fait 2 fois que tu perds ton certificat ?


Attends, j'ai une clé USB qui traîne.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 19h16 ---------- Previous post was at 19h16 ----------

Je vérifie.

---------- Post added at 19h18 ---------- Previous post was at 19h16 ----------

Ca marche. Désolé pour le dérangement.

----------


## Say hello

N'oubliez pas, Wobak tiens une petite liste, avec une croix à chaque fois qu'une personne perd son certificat, et priez pour ne pas y avoir 3 croix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

> N'oubliez pas, *Wobak* tiens une petite liste, avec *une croix* à chaque fois qu'une personne perd son certificat, et priez pour ne pas y avoir 3 croix.


Un "V" donc.

----------


## Wobak

> Attends, j'ai une clé USB qui traîne. 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19h16 ---------- Previous post was at 19h16 ----------
> 
> Je vérifie.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19h18 ---------- Previous post was at 19h16 ----------
> 
> Ca marche. Désolé pour le dérangement.


Pas de souci, pour une fois que quelqu'un a backupé et que ça marche  ::lol::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Un "V" donc.


Au bout de 3 "V" vous avez un demi cercle, faites pas les cons !!

----------


## Babz

> [20:02:48] (Channel) Helpme: Salut à vous, il serai sympa de votre part de cliquer sur la pub du forum suivant :
> 
> http://jk-team.forum-actif.net/
> 
> La pub ce trouve DESSOUS "Recrutement FERME." en rouge, au DESSUS de l'image avec les trace sur le mur, merci de votre aide.


 :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Je me tape des déconnexions à répétition sur Mumble "l'hôte distant a fermé la connexion bla bla bla Mister Morgoth", ça vient de quoi ?

----------


## Say hello

Soit le mumble déconne, soit ta connexion.

Si ta connexion ça peut être des drivers, ton modem, ta carte wifi/ethernet, ta ligne, un problème temporaire chez ton FAI... un rayonnement cosmique qui change la valeur d'un bit dans ta RAM...  ::ninja::

----------


## messe sans cause

Juste une question con aux gentils admins mumble, celui de cpc avec le nombre d'utilisateurs consomme combien de ressources serveur? (simple curiosité)

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Bah

http://www.wobak.de/

----------


## FizbaN

bonjour,suite a l'achat d'un imac, j'ai perdu mon certif (fizban), j'en ai donc créé un nouveau (Kulexus), mais j'arrive pas à rejoindre des salons... " Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans Battlefield Bad Company 2." Comment faire ? 

merci les canards  ::):

----------


## MoB

Simplement en t'enregistrant (voir premier post) ainsi tu pourras naviguer dans les différents canaux.

----------


## Wobak

> Juste une question con aux gentils admins mumble, celui de cpc avec le nombre d'utilisateurs consomme combien de ressources serveur? (simple curiosité)
> 
> Merci d'avance!


top - 21:22:05 up 711 days,  3:22,  1 user,  load average: 1.09, 1.02, 0.87
Tasks:   4 total,   2 running,   2 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s): 18.1%us, 15.4%sy,  0.0%ni, 56.9%id,  0.7%wa,  3.0%hi,  6.0%si,  0.0%st
Mem:   1016104k total,   936840k used,    79264k free,    65700k buffers
Swap:   522104k total,      264k used,   521840k free,   414952k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
 9614 mumble    20   0  329m 270m 5620 S 38.0 27.3  19820:36 murmur.x86

Ceci étant un instantané par forcément représentatif mais suffisamment quand même (demi-réponse).

----------


## abelthorne

Bonsoir,
J'ai aussi un problème "Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé pour [un nom de canal]", même si je fais Soi -> Enregistrement comme indiqué dans le premier message. Je suis nouveau sur Mumble, j'y comprends pas grand chose, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?  ::):

----------


## clexanis

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai aussi un problème "Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé pour [un nom de canal]", même si je fais Soi -> Enregistrement comme indiqué dans le premier message. Je suis nouveau sur Mumble, j'y comprends pas grand chose, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?


T'essaye pas de rentrer dans le canal des admins?

----------


## abelthorne

Non : j'essayais de rentrer dans le canal "Brink".

----------


## Morgoth

Petite précision, Mumble a de nouveau planté hier soir peu après 23H. Déconnexion violente et puis "l'hôte distant a bla bla bla". Il a fini par planter, et là, impossible de me débarrasser du processus, même en passant par un taskkill en mode admin.

Mon PC et ma connexion à l'internet web 2.0 marchent tous deux impeccablement, ça doit donc, a priori, être Mumble qui chie dans la colle.  :tired:

----------


## erkadae

Salut à tous,

J'ai un problème de mdp comme beaucoup de personnes. Je n'arrive plus à me connecter alors que j'ai réussi à un moment et puis plus rien. Serait il possible d'effacer erkadae.

Désolé de vous embêter avec ça je vous remercie.

----------


## MoB

C:\>cd Mumble
C:\Mumble>cd Users
C:\Mumble\Users>dir /p
C:\Mumble\Users>delete erkadae.p12
C:\Mumble\Users>cd Warning
C:\Mumble\Users\Warning>echo "erkadae X">> j_ai_oublie_de_save_mon_certif_olol.txt

----------


## Vader_666

erkadae, c'est effacé  ::):

----------


## MoB

Ça l'était déjà §§§

----------


## Vader_666

Ouais mais ton message était trop cryptique. Je parle le langage de la plèbe moi (et je suis compris).  ::P:

----------


## erkadae

Merci les gars j'espère que tout vas bien marcher maintenant. Normalement j'ai tout fait correctement.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Si Merko t'a banni c'est que t'étais lourd, il n'a pas la main lourde sur le ban. S'il t'a banni directement c'est peut être que quelqu'un lui a demandé de te virer car tu étais lourd. (C'est pas non plus comme si c'était la première fois...)  :tired:

----------


## MoB

Oula ca serait pas mal que tu vois cela en MP directement avec Merko.
Car cette discussion n'a clairement rien à faire ici.
(Sans compter le fait que c'est ton 2ème message et que l'un comme l'autre sont juste incompréhensible.)

----------


## Roland Flure

+1 avec MoB.
Et puis ça serait dommage de devenir lourd sur le forum après l'avoir été sur Mumble. Du coup, merci de t'expliquer avec MeRkO par messages privés, Steam, signaux de fumée, tablettes de cire, whatever.

----------


## Morgoth

> Petite précision, Mumble a de nouveau planté hier soir peu après 23H. Déconnexion violente et puis "l'hôte distant a bla bla bla". Il a fini par planter, et là, impossible de me débarrasser du processus, même en passant par un taskkill en mode admin.
> 
> Mon PC et ma connexion à l'internet web 2.0 marchent tous deux impeccablement, ça doit donc, a priori, être Mumble qui chie dans la colle.



Idem, je comprends plus là. 

Ça arrive d'un seul coup, et ma connexion internet, elle, ne subit aucune coupure (j'étais en pleine partie d'IL-2 avec des canards, je m'en serais aperçu dans le cas contraire).

Je vais tenter une réinstallation, on verra ensuite. Je remarque que c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce truc et aussi la première fois que j'ai utilisé un vieux certificat sauvegardé.  ::ninja:: 

Ok, je plaisante, quoique...

----------


## abelthorne

> J'ai aussi un problème "Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé pour [un nom de canal]", même si je fais Soi -> Enregistrement comme indiqué dans le premier message. Je suis nouveau sur Mumble, j'y comprends pas grand chose, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?


J'ai trouvé l'origine de mon problème : je faisais "Soi -> Enregistrement" alors qu'il fallait faire "Soi -> Enregistrer" !

----------


## Le Glaude

Bonsoir bonsoir, suite a un malencontreux formatage surprise (un des HDD de mon raid a rendu l’âme...) j'ai perdu mon certificat, je pensais avoir une sauvegarde sur mon disque dur externe au cas ou, mais je la retrouve plus, elle doit avoir disparue dans les limbes... ::|: 

Serait-il possible a un admin d'arranger ma situation fort embêtante, c'est que mes coéquipiers ne peuvent rien faire sans moi m'voyez.  :Cigare: 

Mon pseudo sur mumble était "Glaude".

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est bon  ::):

----------


## Le Glaude

> C'est bon


Merci infiniment.  ::lol::

----------


## tr4cid

Bonjour, encore un problème de certif, que j'ai bien sauvegardé, et que j'ai stocké, sur mon HDD système, que j'ai formaté.. et que je suis bien c..

Mon pseudo sur mumble : tr4cid

Si quelqu'un peux remédier a ma situation, merci d'avance.

----------


## Flipmode

Plop j'ai un petit bug bizarre : quand je suis sur mumble (même non connecté) mon clic gauche fonctionne plus... quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?

EDIT: problème résoudu c'est le changement de touche pour parler qui merdouille un peu sur la G9...

----------


## Netrisca

Bijour les canards.

J'aurais une requêtes concernant le mumble.
Serait-il possible de créer un channel Trackmania 2 - Canyon et Red Orchestra 2 - Heroes Of Stalingrad SVP?

Afin de rassembler les quelques joueurs beta, les discussions autour des jeux?
Et vu qu'il y a un serveur CPC sur TMN 2 en +...

Merci à vous.

----------


## Sao

Pour TM2, j'ai rajouté des sous-chans dans TM, c'est suffisant.
Pour RO, c'est fait dans la section FPS.

----------


## nero_angelo

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit problème, je pensais avoir fait la copie du bon certificat /. Mais quand j'essaye de me connecter sur le mumble CPC j'ai ça :

Donc voila j'aimerais savoir quoi faire: faire oui ou bien un admin dois résoudre le problème ?
Mon pseudo sur mumble était sois : neroangelo ou bien [CPC]neroangelo.
Voila merci :D .

----------


## Wobak

> Bonsoir, j'ai un petit problème, je pensais avoir fait la copie du bon certificat /. Mais quand j'essaye de me connecter sur le mumble CPC j'ai ça :
> http://uppix.net/9/2/6/dff99d38d3750...2a5477e39t.jpg
> Donc voila j'aimerais savoir quoi faire: faire oui ou bien un admin dois résoudre le problème ?
> Mon pseudo sur mumble était sois : neroangelo ou bien [CPC]neroangelo.
> Voila merci :D .


C'est normal, ce message t'indique simplement que le certificat du Mumble CPC n'est pas signé par une autorité de certification reconnue. Donc rien de dramatique, tu peux faire "Oui" sans risque.

----------


## nero_angelo

Ok merci pour la réponse ^^ .

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Disons que le mumble ayant été paramétré par Wobak, c'est une autorité mais non reconnue... donc une demi-autorité...  ::trollface::

----------


## Say hello

Disons plutôt que le mumble est à moitié certifié.

----------


## Wobak

> Disons que le mumble ayant été paramétré par Wobak, c'est une autorité mais non reconnue... donc une demi-autorité...


...  ::|:  Moi au moins je fous pas de la corruption sur les serveurs de terraria comme t'a vu faire Kahn Lust  ::trollface::

----------


## Anton

Depuis 2 jours à coup sûr on voit des tas de gens passer leur soirée à se connecter/déconnecter/reconnecter en permanence, voire se servir d'autres chans pour faire tampon ou y trouver asile  ::O:  Y a un problème ? Pourquoi sur certains chans de Mumble seulement et pas tous ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> ...  Moi au moins je fous pas de la corruption sur les serveurs de terraria comme t'a vu faire Kahn Lust



Fake §§   ::O:

----------


## Vladtepes

Edit: Oubliez tout je viens de le retrouver :x

----------


## Aerial

Coin coin (bonjour) par ici.  :B): 

J'aimerais bien me mettre à Mumble pour pouvoir rencontrer des canards en platoon sur WoT (stout d'même plus pratique avec la voix). J'ai un casque-micro premier prix carrouf......qui nécessite de mettre les optionsgrésille dès que je parle un peu fort, avec Mumble et son configurateur vocal qui font pas bon ménage.
Donc est-ce qu'il faudrait pas que j'envisage un casque-micro beaucoup plus orienté gaming ?
Pour l'instant j'utilise le chipset audio de la carte-mère (VIA High Definition Audio). Faut-il obligatoirement une carte son dédiée ?
Merci pour vos éclairances.......éclairations....éclairements.  ::P:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Bonjour , j'ai un problème ; je ne me suis connecté 1 fois au serveur canard pc , et depuis que j'ai changé de certificat ,lorsque je veut me connecté , il me demande un mot de passe ... 
La désinstallation + suppression des dossiers résiduels ne fait rien ...  :tired: 
EDIT : Après recherche , c'est du à la réinstallation de mumble et à la création d'un nouveau certificat , quelqu'un peut supprimer mon nom d'utilisateur de mumble : Gbip , gbip ou quelque chose du genre , s’il vous plaît  ::huh:: 
Je le referai plus promis !!!
Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Merci , je test ça demain  ::): 
Aa passage , il faut que je crée un nouveau certificat avec une autre adresse e-mail , ou avec la même , pareil pour le nom  ::huh:: 
Merci d'avance

----------


## Aulren

Hello mon pc à cramer et forcement j'ai pas eut le temps d'enregistrer mon certificat. Je me retrouve donc avec Mumble qui me demande un mot de passe. Si un admin pouvait régler mon problème ce serait cool. Merci  ::): 

Mon pseudo mumble : Aulren

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

----------


## Aulren

thanks a lot par contre quand j’essaie d'entrer dans un salon il me dit : Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans... j'ai que accès à la mare aux canards  ::(: 


Edit : Réglé.

----------


## Gastonton

pareil que toi .

Comment tu as fixed ?

----------


## Aulren

Clique droit sur ton pseudo -> S'enregistrer.

----------


## Gastonton

merci mec

----------


## plon

Salut !
Je viens faire mon boulet ...
Je ne me suis pas connecté sur le mumble cpc depus la lointaine époque ou il y avait un mot de passe ...
J'ai donc créé un certificat, et il me demande un mot de passe maintenant ... Mon pseudo sous mumble était plon. C'est une bidouille à faire coté serveur ou côté client ? 
Si quelqu'un peu eclairer ma lanterne ... Merci !  ::): 

Edit : 
Voilà le message d'erreur :
Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user.

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de supprimer ton utilisateur. Normalement tu vas pouvoir te connecter et t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## plon

> Je viens de supprimer ton utilisateur. Normalement tu vas pouvoir te connecter et t'enregistrer à nouveau


Parfait ça marche nickel ! merci !

----------


## Vader_666

De rien  ::):

----------


## Xyllo

Salut , 
j'ai le même soucis que Plon.  j'ai perdu mon ancienne certif, et maintenant mumble refuse ma connexion ("mauvais password pour l'utilisateur enregistré....")
Si quelqu'un peut me filer un coup de main. 
Utilisateur : Xyllo.

----------


## Ornithorix

Salut,
même souci pour moi, réinstallation de mumble, changements d'ordi, les certifs sont partis avec les meubles... Il me demande un mot de passe quand je met mon pseudo... Faut donc l'effacer que je remette tout ca en ordre.
Utilisateur: Kolik

Merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Package :
Suppression de Xyllo, Kolik, Kolik_

----------


## Ornithorix

Merci  ::):

----------


## clark_69_fr

j'ai installe mumble, cree mon certif, je l'ai exporte. J'ai configure le son (j'ai de l'echo mais bon...).
Je souhaite ajouter le serveur carnarpc mais il me manque un truc!

Nom: mumble.canardpc.com
adresse: ??
port: 64738
Nom d'utilisateur: mon_pseudo

que dois-je mettre dans adresse?

----------


## MoB

mumble.canardpc.com
Le nom c'est simplement pour toi pour le retrouver si tu as plusieurs serveurs mumble auxquels tu te connectes. Je te propose donc : L'endroit avec pleins d'idiots et de rillettes dedans.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> L'endroit avec pleins d'idiots et de rillettes *de qualité* dedans.


Le nom est à la juste mesure du mumble en effet  ::P:

----------


## clark_69_fr

Ok et du coup un message du style, est ce normal??

_Le serveur presente un certificat qui a une verification invalide..
Les erreurs de ce  certificat sont les suivantes:

1. Le nom d'hote ne correspondait a aucun des hotes valides pour ce certificat

2. Le certificat n'est pas securise car auto-signe

Voulez vous quand meme accepter le certificat?_

----------


## Vader_666

Oui c'est normal.

----------


## Roland Flure

Par contre avant de l'accepter, sâche qu'il vient avec un package de maladies vénériennes, et c'est pas une option. Réfléchis bien.

----------


## clark_69_fr

ca m'en fera une de plus...

----------


## phalae

J'ai formaté et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certificat... je suis donc bloqué à l'authentification.. pseudo: phalae 
merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de supprimer ton utilisateur, tu peux réessayer.  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> 22:37:49] ARABE_NEGRO connecté.
> [22:38:21] ARABE_NEGRO déconnecté.
> [22:38:23] ceslarabenoirkimangedupainducouscoushaha connecté.


 ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

Bannis.

----------


## Rikimaru

Salut j'ai oublier mon mdp et j'ai supprimé en formatant mon pc le certificat, mon pseudo est rikiimaru.

Merci bien.

----------


## Sao

Dans Mumble il y a des commentaires. Et dans les commentaires, on peut mettre des images.
Vu que le Mumble est celui de CPC, on respecte la charte de CPC.
Même pour les habitués/vieux de la vieille !

Ceci était un message à caractère informatif, bisous.

Et Rikimaru, j'ai viré 3 certifs (sans doute à toi), tu peux te ré-enregistrer.

----------


## Rikimaru

Oui je veux bien merci beaucoup.

c'est fait encore merci.

----------


## Rikimaru

J'ai encore perdu mon mdp ::sad::  désoler c'est Rikimaru.

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais y a PAS de mot de passe.
Donc tu te plantes dans ta gestion du certificat. CQFD
Si ce n'est pas fait d'ici à ce que je rentre chez moi je supprimerais ton utilisateur  ::):

----------


## Rikimaru

Ok j'attends que tu supprime tous merci vader.

----------


## MoB

Vous avez été supprimé.

*penser à insérer une bonne image y correspondant*

----------


## Rikimaru

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Bah

Salut. La semaine passée j'ai formaté mon ordi et j'ai pensé à sauver mon certificat. Du coup, hier j'ai pu réinstaller mumble sans souci.

Je pensais que ça vous ferait plaisir de lire ça pour une fois...

----------


## MoB

J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu ton petit nom j'ai presque eu la larme à l'oeil, et au final je l'ai mais de joie.
Merci mon petit Bah.

----------


## Bah

> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu ton petit nom j'ai presque eu la larme à l'oeil, et au final je l'ai mais de joie.
> Merci mon petit Bah.


Je savais que ce serait pas inutile de venir poster ça ! 

Et en plus un autre canard m'a demandé sur mumble comment faire et je lui ai tout expliqué. Du coup ça fera un effacement de moins normalement.

----------


## Vader_666

Bah, tu es grand, tu es beau.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Bahnouchet PRÉSIDENT MUNICIPAL !!

----------


## Bah

Président municipal mondial, mon total !

----------


## Gwynyam

O's'cours !!! J'ai le même problème que d'autres boulets: en résumé : PC cramé, mumble réinstallé, mot de passe demandé ... keskeujefé ?

Mon pseudo : gwynyam

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau.
Pense à sauvegarder ton certificat ce coup ci !  ::):

----------


## Gwynyam

Merci beaucoup, notamment pour la réactivité hallucinante !  :;): 

Je vais penser à sauvegarder mon certif AILLEURS que sur le même DDur !  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

L'idéal : un brouillon sur ton webmail favoris avec le certif en pièce jointe  :;):

----------


## Omaley

Bonsoir,

J'ai moi aussi un probleme.

Il y a quelques mois, j'avais installé Mumble pour jouer a World of Tank. Puis a cause d'une panne de micro, j'ai desinstallé Mumble mais maintenant ce probleme est resolu.

Mais je bug sur le certificat. A chaque fois que j'essaye de me co sur votre mumble il me sort que j'ai besoin d'un mot de passe. Et j'ai beau faire plusieurs certif, le prob persiste !

Que dois-je faire ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Nous donner ton pseudo pour qu'on puisse supprimer ton certificat pour que tu puisses en créer un autre  ::):

----------


## shooty09

Bonsoir, même problèmes que tout les autres canards, mot de passe requis, un petit coup de nettoyage serait sympa! Pseudo : shooty09

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C"est fait  ::):

----------


## shooty09

Merci bien, cela marche nickel  ::):

----------


## Omaley

Mon pseudo doit etre le meme qu'ici : Omaley

Merci :;):

----------


## MoB

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Omaley

::o:  Merci !

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

Même pb que beaucoup, demande de mot de passe, certif à reset, ID ursule15 sous mumble.
Je savais que je n'avais pas fait de backup, mais je m'en fichais, car j'ai recréé un nouveau suer, ID ursule. Mais cela-là aussi (le nouveau) ne marche pas.

Merci.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait

----------


## Coko

Bonjour, juste pour signaler que le canal Magicka est présent en double sur le serveur, une fois dans la section 3 : jeux moyenâgeux et trucs bidule, et une fois dans la section 5: divers. Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu mais bon ça peut prêter à confusion (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse pas du même jeu dans quel cas pardonnez mon ignorance).

Voilà, c'était ma petite contribution au bon fonctionnement de l'organisation mumbelesque  ::): .

----------


## Sao

C'est parce que Magicka c'est tellement bien qu'il mérite 2 canaux.

----------


## Sanga

Bonsoir, même problèmes que beaucoup d'autres personnes apparement, mon pseudo est Sanga ou Sanga(Love).

Merci a vous.

----------


## xrogaan

Salut, j'ai un petit soucis de connexion:



> [18:02:03] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [18:02:03] Connecté.
> [18:02:04] Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user.


Le truc, c'est que je m'était déjà connecté au mumble y'a très longtemps. Donc c'est probablement un problème de certificats (j'ai du perdre l'ancien). Existe-t-il un moyen pour corriger le soucis ?

ID:xrogaan

----------


## Vader_666

Non. Malheureusement tu ne pourras plus jamais te connecter au serveur mumble Canard PC.

 ::ninja:: 

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter et t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## xrogaan

Merci noble sir.  :^_^:

----------


## ursule15

> Fait


Merci.

----------


## n0ra

Pouet,

Bon bah même chose, si on pouvait supprimer n0ra pour que je puisse créer un nouveau certif tout beau tout propre.

Merci d'avance  :;): .

----------


## Le_Bothan

Idem (je vois que tout le monde prépare sa config et son mumble pour demain), merci de deleter le_bothan... c'est marrant cette histoire de certif, de mémoire ça existait pas sur la vieille version de Mumble que j'utilisais, du coup j'ai jamais configuré de mdp...

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais il n'y a *pas* de mot de passe à configurer. Juste un certificat à sauvegarder.

Sinon j'ai supprimé vos utilisateurs, vous pouvez vous ré-authentifier.

----------


## Le_Bothan

Merci, plus qu'à monter un chann BF3 maintenant  :;):  Demain la demande va être grosse!




> Non mais il n'y a *pas* de mot de passe à configurer. Juste un certificat à sauvegarder.
> 
> Sinon j'ai supprimé vos utilisateurs, vous pouvez vous ré-authentifier.

----------


## RoRo123

Possible de supprimer mon certificat aussi ?

Cela dois être RoRo123  .

Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## Moen

_*Jingle*_* Truc ET AssTTuuucCCEe*

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas ENCORE perdu leur PC, mais qui n'ont pas pensé à garder leur certificat à sa création, vous pouvez simplement le retrouver !

*Configurer > Certificat Wizzard > Exporter le certificat actuel.*

Et envoyez le vous par Mail, ou collez le sur une clef usb, ou dans le.... heu non, oubliez la dernière proposition.

NB : OMGWTFBBQ ! J'ai écris en 'Darkorange' ! Merci à Darknaruto666 pour cette jolie couleur!

----------


## Kao le Mogwai

Catastrophe ! Je me suis enregistré sous le nom de Porkie au Lieu de "Kao le Mogwaï"....

Un remède Mr le Docteur ?

----------


## MoB

Ne te reste plus qu'à te faire appeler Porkie.












Ou alors tout simplement te reconnecter avec ton autre pseudo voulu  ::):

----------


## Flubber

La serveur hébergeant le serveur Mumble est en cours de migration afin que celui-ci fonctionne mieux au heures d'affluence.
Le temps que les nouveaux DNS se propagent il est possible que vous ayez des erreurs de connexion.
Désolé du dérangement.

----------


## Wary

Ahiiiin c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a que 5 personnes sur le mumble actuellement.

----------


## Vader_666

DNS Google FTW ! (merci google de nous apporter autant en nous espionnant si peu).

----------


## Sao

Quand tu dis 5, tu veux dire 83 en fait ?

----------


## ticonderoga

Il est 17h56, je suis seul avec Doc TB sur Mumble, help...

----------


## Gtag

Malgré un flush DNS effectué avec succès je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter sur l'autre version du serveur, aucune idée ?

----------


## Sao

J'ai dû mettre les dns de Google :
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

----------


## DJCot

J'ai du forcer avec l'IP du nouveau serveur Mumble dans les serveurs. Sinon, je me retrouve sur l'ancien  ::ninja:: 

Je reboote ma box cette nuit pour voir si ça résout le problème de DNS  :;):

----------


## Gtag

> J'ai du forcer avec l'IP du nouveau serveur Mumble dans les serveurs. Sinon, je me retrouve sur l'ancien


Ah, c'était ça merci beaucoup !

----------


## Dragonlord

Bon j'ai un soucis les canards .

Je suis log sur le chan wow sous le nom dragonlord57 , mais impossible de parler avec les autres je ne les vois pas et les entends pas .

Je suis bien enregistré pourtant , et ça a marché la dernière fois .

----------


## Sao

> J'ai dû mettre les dns de Google :
> 8.8.8.8
> 8.8.4.4





> J'ai du forcer avec l'IP du nouveau serveur Mumble dans les serveurs. Sinon, je me retrouve sur l'ancien 
> 
> Je reboote ma box cette nuit pour voir si ça résout le problème de DNS

----------


## DJCot

Je sais pas d'ailleurs si c'est les DNS de mon FAI ou ma box qui avait mal mis à jour ses liens vers les DNS, mais ça a été résolu après le reboot du bouzin.

----------


## Xolo

Bon je viens d'installer mumble j'ai crée mon certificat me suis connecté sur le mumble canard PC mais, car il y a un mais je suis censé faire quoi concernant le self ==>s'enregistrer, je dois enregistrer ma voix ? Genre je dis Gsyxolo un truc dans le genre ?

Je sais je suis un noob mumbleesque !  ::cry::

----------


## Wobak

Regarde dans le menu à gauche quand tu te connectes, y'a les instructions  :Emo:

----------


## Xolo

Autant pour moi, j'étais sur "enregistrement" au lieu de "enregistrer" bon bah c'est fait merci !

----------


## Zorglomme

Le mumble de CPC est planté ? Il indique pas le ping, personne de connecté et aucun chan...

----------


## Xolo

Pour ma part je le vois la.

----------


## ATP

Je ne sais pas combien de temps va durer l'engouement sur Nuclear Dawn, aussi serait-il possible d'avoir (même provisoirement) un chan pour ce FPS avec deux sous-channel pour chacune des factions en jeu ?

Je ne sais pas si la demande à sa place ici, le cas échéant, à qui m'adresser ?

----------


## DJCot

> Le mumble de CPC est planté ? Il indique pas le ping, personne de connecté et aucun chan...


T'essaierais pas d'accéder à l'ancien (vu qu'il y a eu migration avant-hier) ? C'est quoi l'IP que tu vois pour celui inscrit dans tes serveurs ?

----------


## Sao

ATP, j'ai fait un chan Nuclear Dawn dans Autres FPS.
S'il y a besoin de sous-chans demande-moi.

----------


## ATP

@ Saosul : bien le merci ; dans l'immédiat, non, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai besoin de sous-chans, on aura je pense plus tendance à jouer au sein de la même faction. Encore merci  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Y a un moyen de se connecter au serveur sans passer par la fenetre de connexion avec la liste qui met dix ans à s'actualiser ? Je ne vois pas le serveur canard dans la liste, là. Je suis tout démoralisé...  ::'(:

----------


## Samousa

C'est possib' une reset de certif' sivuplait j'ai changé d'ordi y a peu de temps et pas fais de back up :P Mon pseudo : Samousa

----------


## Sao

Voilà !

----------


## Altyki

> Y a un moyen de se connecter au serveur sans passer par la fenetre de connexion avec la liste qui met dix ans à s'actualiser ? Je ne vois pas le serveur canard dans la liste, là. Je suis tout démoralisé...


Tu replies la liste qui-sert-à-rien et tu enregistres en favoris CPC.

----------


## Kira

Dites j'arrive plus à me connecter au serveur mumble de cpc. C'est normal. Je m'y suis connecté cette après midi vers 17h. Et là quand j'essai ça me dit "La connexion au serveur a échoué. Connexion refusé".

Comment ça se fait?

---------- Post added at 23h28 ---------- Previous post was at 22h58 ----------

HELP HELP!!! Je m'y agace depuis une heure maintenant, réinstall, redemarage odri, freebox, désactive firewall rien à faire ça veut pas.....

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as vu que l'IP a changé ? Si tu te connectes en via l'IP et que c'est l'ancienne, ça ne risque pas de marcher.
Vérifie ce point là, quitte à forcer l'IP correcte pour être sur. (Tu as l'info quelques posts plus haut dans le topic)

----------


## Kira

Mais c'est quoi la nouvelle adresse ip?

J'ai beau parcourir les 4 dernières pages du topic je vois rien. Moi en adresse j'ai mumble.canardpc.com port 64738 et c'est tout et ça marche plus alors qu'à 17h ça marchait très bien.

Mon pseudo c'est visidarfr

----------


## DJCot

> Y a un moyen de se connecter au serveur sans passer par la fenetre de connexion avec la liste qui met dix ans à s'actualiser ? Je ne vois pas le serveur canard dans la liste, là. Je suis tout démoralisé...


Là le problème vient de chez toi, j'ai pas de souci de refresh de la liste des serveurs, et j'ai que 1MBps à l'heure actuelle  ::o: 

EDIT : pas compris que t uparlais de la liste des serveurs Internet... Oui, les favoris sont tes amis  :;): 




> Mais c'est quoi la nouvelle adresse ip?
> 
> J'ai beau parcourir les 4 dernières pages du topic je vois rien. Moi en adresse j'ai mumble.canardpc.com port 64738 et c'est tout et ça marche plus alors qu'à 17h ça marchait très bien.
> 
> Mon pseudo c'est visidarfr


C'est quoi le message d'erreur ? Supprime puis rajoute le serveur en favori et rééssaie. Le problème vient de chez toi ou ton FAI.

----------


## Mjoln

Ok, bon bein j'ai fini par comprendre que le bouton ajouter, ce n'était pas seulement pour créer un nouveau serveur mais que c'était aussi pour ajouter un serveur existant qui n’apparaît pas dans la liste. Merci à Kira, qui sans le vouloir, m'a mis sur la bonne piste :P
Du coup ça le met automatiquement en favori. Je suis joie et reconnaissance (et connecté).  ::lol::

----------


## Xolo

D'ailleurs si on peut m'ajouter j'ai pas encore fait la demande  ::|: 

Gsyxolo

----------


## Vader_666

On a besoin d'ajouter personne. Tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul. La procédure est expliquée dans le 1er post.




> Mais c'est quoi la nouvelle adresse ip?
> 
> J'ai beau parcourir les 4 dernières pages du topic je vois rien. Moi en adresse j'ai mumble.canardpc.com port 64738 et c'est tout et ça marche plus alors qu'à 17h ça marchait très bien.
> 
> Mon pseudo c'est visidarfr


Le post ou c'était marqué a du sauter. L'ip du serveur c'est ça : 176.31.245.160 mais normalement mumble.canardpc.com doit te rediriger sur cette IP maintenant.

----------


## Mjoln

Essayé et adopté ! Moi qui n'ai pas une grosse bande passante (ruralité mon amour) j'avais peur que ça ait une incidence sur l'expérience de jeu question lag (surtout SSFIV). Eh bein pas du tout. Et c'est vachement agréable de pouvoir trouver des gens pour jouer et discuter tout en jouant. Super outil, vraiment !  :;):

----------


## Samousa

> Voilà !


Marfi beaucoup!! :D

----------


## Ruhti

Hello,

Après un crash de mon DD mon PC a du faire un petit tout au SAV bien entendu je ne savais pas qu'il y avait cette histoire de certification (oui je sais je dois être la 1001ème à dire ça) mais serait-il possible de supprimer ma certification ?  :;):   Merci beaucoup.

PS : mon pseudo est Ruhti

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Ruhti

Je te remercie beaucoup.  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

On fait comment pour trouver le serveur quand on ne s'y est jamais connecté ? J'ai tout cherché dans la liste des serveurs, impossible de trouver quoique ce soit qui porte le nom de mumble.canardpc, CPC et toutes les variantes possibles !

----------


## Vader_666

Tu ajoutes un serveur favoris (en cliquant sur "ajouter un nouveau") et tu mets comme adresse "mumble.canardpc.com".

----------


## Oro

Bonjour,

on me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter au serveur...
J'ai probablement fait une fausse manip  ::sad:: 
Mon nick est Oro

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## Vader_666

Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter et t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## Oro

C'est bon j'ai pu rentrer dans le chan, par contre je ne peux me déplacer que dans la section afk.

J'ai pourtant bien créé mon certificat:

----------


## MoB

Il faut lire ce qu'il y a écrit dans la partie gauche de mumble ou lire le point 4 du premier poste.

----------


## Oro

Merci, j'avais fait soit>enregistrement au lieu de soi>enregistrer  ::|:

----------


## Nijni

Bonjour,

Quand je me connecte au serveur canardpc, j'ai ce message :

_Le serveur présente un certificat qui a une vérification invalide
Les erreurs de certificats sont les suivantes : 

1. Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucune des hôtes valides pour ce certificat 
2. Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

Voulez-vous quand même accepter ce certificat ? 
(il sera également stocké et ne vous sera pas redemandé)_

Comme choix j'ai oui, non, voir le certificat

Je n'ai pas oser répondre oui.

:help:

----------


## HoOpla

Bonjour , pareil on me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter . comment je fais ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu peux répondre oui.

---------- Post added at 23h04 ---------- Previous post was at 23h04 ----------




> Bonjour , pareil on me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter . comment je fais ?


Tu as merdé un truc avec ton certificat  :tired:  Ton pseudo sous mumble ?

----------


## HoOpla

Pardon , j'avais effectivement merdé avec mon certif , désolé pour le derangement et merci.

----------


## Nijni

Normalement tout est bon, est-ce qu'on peut m'ajouter siouplé ? 

Psidinime : Crenshaw

----------


## Vader_666

T'ajouter ou ? A partir du moment ou tu as ton certificat tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul comme un grand  ::):  (voir premier post)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut, 

Dites les furieux du micro là, j'ai un soucis avec mumble. A chaque démarrage du programme, je dois attendre quasiment 5 minutes avant qu'il soit parfaitement opérationnel. Pendant ce lapse de temps je ne peux pas toucher à la fenêtre, sous peine de voir jaillir une boite de dialogue m'indiquant que le programme ne répond pas. Ça vous fait ça aussi? Il y aurait-il un réglage quelconque à faire pour atténuer ce problème voire l'éradiquer? J'ai bien sûr réinstallé le bouzin mais ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose.

Merci!

----------


## MoB

J'avais le même soucis avec la dernière version et une incompatibilité de mon widget mumble pour mon G15. Une fois désactivé (et l'overlay de mumble avec) plus de soucis.
 Alors je ne sais plus qui parle, mais ce n'est pas grave, je reconnais la voix de mon maitre.





En espérant que cela résolve ton problème.

----------


## Wobak

> Salut, 
> 
> Dites les furieux du micro là, j'ai un soucis avec mumble. A chaque démarrage du programme, je dois attendre quasiment 5 minutes avant qu'il soit parfaitement opérationnel. Pendant ce lapse de temps je ne peux pas toucher à la fenêtre, sous peine de voir jaillir une boite de dialogue m'indiquant que le programme ne répond pas. Ça vous fait ça aussi? Il y aurait-il un réglage quelconque à faire pour atténuer ce problème voire l'éradiquer? J'ai bien sûr réinstallé le bouzin mais ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose.
> 
> Merci!


Ah moi c'est pas 5 minutes c'est 30 secondes, et tout le monde entend robocop pendant ce temps...

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> *Version actuelle du serveur : Mumble 1.2.3*
> Dernière mise à jour de ce post : 27/04/2011.
> Procédure à suivre : 
> 
> Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 iciInstaller et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com*S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.**Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.* et arrêter de bassiner les admins en étant des putains d'assistés...Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs


Je rappelle que la procédure d'enregistrement et de sauvegarde des certificats est en première page  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

TL;DR

Excuse moi je n'arrive pas à lire ce que tu écris, j'ai perdu mon certificat tu peux m'aider ?  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> TL;DR
> 
> Excuse moi je n'arrive pas à lire ce que tu écris, j'ai perdu mon certificat tu peux m'aider ?


J'ai supprimé ton certificat, tu peux te réenregistrer  ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

Toto0o0o0o, FUCA depuis 1983.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai formaté mon pc et................................................  .. (suspense)........................................  ................... comme le français est ma langue natale, j'ai pu déchiffrer les caractères pré-cités, en comprendre le sens qui m'a permis de récupérer mon certificat sauvegardé et me reconnecter au mumble sans aucun soucis !   ::w00t::

----------


## MoB

Il va juste falloir coller ce message en début de chaque nouvelle page  :^_^:

----------


## DJCot

> Il va juste falloir coller ce message en début de chaque nouvelle page


ça ne garantit pas qu'il sera lu hélas...

----------


## crome

Bonjour!!
je suis tout nouveau par ici... et -patapé- quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire en quelques mots a quoi sert un serveur mumble et comment on s'en sert?

----------


## Rbeez

Hello !
Perdu je suis dans mon accès à mumble.

J'ai réussi à me connecter plusieurs fois il y a quelques semaines de celà sur le mumble mais aujourd'hui : impossible !

J'ai crée des certificats, crée un raccourci pour trouver le serveur, vérifier l'IP... rien n'y fait.

On me demande un mot de passe (alors que j'ai saisi qu'il n'en faut pas)...

Bref, je reste comme deux ronds de flan devant mumble vérouillé.

Aussi, viens-je chercher un peu d'aide ici... siouplé...

Pseudo ici, sur WoT et sur Mumble : Rbeez

----------


## DJCot

> Bonjour!!
> je suis tout nouveau par ici... et -patapé- quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire en quelques mots a quoi sert un serveur mumble et comment on s'en sert?


Cher petit nouveau,

Si tu souhaites t'éviter les foudres des admins qui sont certes patients, mais restent humains (quoique certains brûlent nos femmes et violent nos champs),
Si tu souhaites t'éviter les foudres de la plèbe bienpensantes et des PGM qui peuplent nos topics tout aussi bienpensants,
Je t'invite à avoir un réflexe qui te sauvera des admins et de la plèbe sus-cités, qui est une reformulation du célèbre RTFM.







1er post du topic.

---------- Post added at 17h57 ---------- Previous post was at 17h56 ----------




> Hello !
> Perdu je suis dans mon accès à mumble.
> 
> J'ai réussi à me connecter plusieurs fois il y a quelques semaines de celà sur le mumble mais aujourd'hui : impossible !
> 
> J'ai crée des certificats, crée un raccourci pour trouver le serveur, vérifier l'IP... rien n'y fait.
> 
> On me demande un mot de passe (alors que j'ai saisi qu'il n'en faut pas)...
> 
> ...


T'as pas réinstallé ton PC ou un truc du genre ? Et oublié de sauvegarder ton certificat avant ?

----------


## crome

> Cher petit nouveau,
> 
> Si tu souhaites t'éviter les foudres des admins qui sont certes patients, mais restent humains (quoique certains brûlent nos femmes et violent nos champs),
> Si tu souhaites t'éviter les foudres de la plèbe bienpensantes et des PGM qui peuplent nos topics tout aussi bienpensants,
> Je t'invite à avoir un réflexe qui te sauvera des admins et de la plèbe sus-cités, qui est une reformulation du célèbre RTFM.


pardon maiiis... vraiment nouveau alors... que c'est PGM? et RTFM?
je desole. je présente mes confuses.

----------


## Rbeez

> Et oublié de sauvegarder ton certificat avant ?


Là, c'est grandement possible ! Est-ce mal ?

Ps:




> [18:15:44] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [18:15:44] Connecté.
> [18:15:45] Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user.

----------


## DJCot

> pardon maiiis... vraiment nouveau alors... que c'est PGM? et RTFM?
> je desole. je présente mes confuses.


N"hésite pas à utiliser Google  :;): 




> Là, c'est grandement possible ! Est-ce mal ?
> 
> Ps:


Non, c'est juste que ça doit être la 59 832e fois que ça arrive alors que c'est bien dit dans le 1er post : SAUVEGARDEZ VOS PUTAINS DE CERTIFICATS ! ! ::ninja::

----------


## Rbeez

> Non, c'est juste que ça doit être la 59 832e fois que ça arrive alors que c'est bien dit dans le 1er post : SAUVEGARDEZ VOS PUTAINS DE CERTIFICATS !


Ceci dit, là, maintenant, présentement, je l'ai bien sauvegardé mon certif.

Je comprends ton courroux, mais que puis-je faire pour corriger mon pêché originel (le fait de ne pas avoir sauvegarder mon certif la première fois) ?

----------


## MoB

Voila, certificat supprimer Rbeez.
Tu peux te reconnecter sous ce pseudo et sauvegarder le nouveau certif. La prochaine fois que tu formates tu auras plus qu'à l'importer.

----------


## Rbeez

> Voila, certificat supprimer Rbeez.


La solution était coté serveur ! Merci pour cette manip salvatrice *masterofboulet*

_J'ai même fait une copie du certif histoire que cela ne se reproduise plus_

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Bonjour!!
> je suis tout nouveau par ici... et -patapé- quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire en quelques mots a quoi sert un serveur mumble et comment on s'en sert?


Mumble sert à communiquer entre canards. En gros c'est une grosse salle de discution avec différents canaux qui te permettent de rejoindre du monde pour jouer à tel ou tel jeu.  ::): 




> _J'ai même fait une copie du certif histoire que cela ne se reproduise plus_


Ça a l'air très con comme ça mais c'est très bien d'avoir fait ça. Si tu formates ta bécane, tu n'auras pas à nous demander de supprimer ton certif' pour pouvoir te reconnecter avec le même pseudo.  :;):

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Salutations.

Petit question car je sais que j'ai loupé une étape mais je vois pas laquelle.  ::unsure:: 
Mumble est bien installé, j'ai crée le certificat via Configurer > Assistant Certificat > Créer un nouveau certificat.
Ensuite je donne l'adresse CPC qui est indiquer, mais impossible de m'enregistrer.
Il se connecte et me dit " utilisateur invalide ".
Donc je vais dans le menu Soi > ... mais Enregistrer est grisé, j'ai juste les options "Devenir Sourd, Muet et Enregistrement".
Quel est l'étape que j'ai loupé ? au cas ou voici mon pseudo du certif : Corbeau Bleu

----------


## Vader_666

Essaye sans espace dans ton pseudo.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Ah en effet ça marche mieux  ::lol::  Merci de ta réponse rapide Vader_666.  :;):

----------


## MoB

De mémoire il ne prend pas les espaces dans le pseudo.


Edit : Bordel de !!! C'est moche de se faire griller car on part faire une inter et qu'on oublie de refresh entre temps !

----------


## Vader_666

> Ah en effet ça marche mieux  Merci de ta réponse rapide Vader_666.


De rien.  ::happy2::  La prochaine fois fait comme moi : met un underscore ton ton pseudo  ::P: 




> De mémoire il ne prend pas les espaces dans le pseudo.
> 
> 
> Edit : Bordel de !!! C'est moche de se faire griller car on part faire une inter et qu'on oublie de refresh entre temps !


n00b

----------


## Nijni

> T'ajouter ou ? A partir du moment ou tu as ton certificat tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul comme un grand  (voir premier post)


Je pensais qu'il y avait une validation faite par la modération...

Bon, j'ai l'impression d'être connecté. Je suis bien sur le canal de canardPC, je vois tous les canaux des différents jeux mais quand je clique sur Wot par exemple, je ne peux pas entrer. J'ai ça :
[01:51:24] Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans World of Tanks.

J'ai bien fait toute la procédure décrite en page une (enfin j'espère).
Ya une couille dans le potage ou comme dirait un pote informaticien, c'est l'interface entre le fauteuil et le clavier qui déconne ?

----------


## MoB

> c'est l'interface entre le fauteuil et le clavier qui déconne ?


  Bah disons que l'interface n'a pas du voir ni le post en haut de la page, ni le premier post, ni lu le GROS encadré dans la colonne de gauche de mumble  ::|: .  Pour le coup à part une greffe d'une nouvelle paire d'yeux ou un chien guide d'aveugle capable de lire et parler ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## geoffroy

Bonjour,
j'ai réinstallé mumble après plus d'1 an et demie sans l'utiliser et au moins 2 formatages. Et c'est vrai que le certificat est pas la première chose que j'ai pensé à restaurer...
En tout cas, voilà mon problème : j'ai téléchargé, installé et configuré mumble, très bien. Lors de la création de certificat, j'ai pas eu d'autre choix que d'en générer un nouveau. 
Et puis maintenant, lorsque j'essaie de me connecter au serveur CPC, on me demande un mot de passe :




> [10:44:31] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [10:44:32] Connecté.
> [10:44:32] Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user.


Évidemment, c'est là tout le problème. Serait-il possible que ce soit un problème de certificat ? Qu'il y ait une petite manip' à faire ? (mon nom d'utilisateur est Geoffroy).

----------


## MoB

C'est en effet un soucis de certif. Il faut attendre qu'un admin/modo puisse le supprimer.
Pour le moment je suis au boulot, je ne peux pas le faire.

----------


## geoffroy

J'attends avec impatience alors. Et je ne manquerai pas de sauvegarder mon nouveau certificat.
Merci.

----------


## Wobak

C'est parce que tu as créé un certificat pour un pseudo identique à celui qu'on a en base.

Il faut donc qu'on supprime celui existant pour que tu puisses le réenregistrer.

----------


## Nijni

> Bah disons que l'interface n'a pas du voir ni le post en haut de la page, ni le premier post, ni lu le GROS encadré dans la colonne de gauche de mumble .  Pour le coup à part une greffe d'une nouvelle paire d'yeux ou un chien guide d'aveugle capable de lire et parler ...


Non non j'ai bien dit que j'ai bien lu et relu et suivi le process à la lettre. 
Si jamais les admin voient mon certif, s'ils pouvaient me le supprimer et j'en refais un ?

----------


## LeRustique

Ouh pinaise, je tends la batte pour me faire batte...

formatage de pc, oubliage et perdage de certificat

j'aurai bien besoin d'un petit coup de ménage sur le certif pour en refaire un proprement, siou plait ??

Merci

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## geoffroy

Et pendant que j'y pense, j'arrive toujours pas à me connecter. Si un admin passant par là pouvait supprimer mon ancien certificat, ce serait chou de sa part.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait geoffroy.

----------


## geoffroy

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Bah

En fait les dieux de l'Olympe c'étaient des petits joueurs. S'ils avaient vraiment voulu faire chier Sisyphe, ils l'auraient catapulté admin mumble sur CPC.

----------


## Azhra

Salut, j'ai un certificat au nom de Paincake que j'aimerai changer au profit du nom d'Azhiria (pour la concordance Origin / Mumble). Il y a une procédure particulière où il faut supprimer le premier certificat ?
Si tel est le cas vous avez carte blanche, j'en créerai un nouveau. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Je le renomme dans la foulée.

Edit : done.

----------


## Azhra

Je me suis reconnecté et j'étais toujours affublé du même pseudo, j'ai donc créé un nouveau certificat avec mon nouveau nom en remplaçant alors mon ancien certif (Paincake).
Impossible dès lors de me reconnecter, mot de passe requis, etc, j'ai pourtant bien exporté mon certificat comme indiqué...

----------


## Wobak

Fallait pas supprimer ton certificat >.<

---------- Post added at 23h13 ---------- Previous post was at 23h12 ----------

Bon j'ai supprimé ton certif, réengistre toi en Azhira direct.

----------


## Kami93

Yo, dites c'est possible de bien ranger les sous channels BF3. Faire deux channels en sus un Amérloques, et l'autre Russkov.
Merci  ::):

----------


## quikkk

> Yo, dites c'est possible de bien ranger les sous channels BF3. Faire deux channels en sus un Amérloques, et l'autre Russkov.
> Merci


Et si possible (je ne sais pas si Mumble le permet) et faire des sous channels pour les squads du genre :

*USA*
Squad 1
Squad 2
Squad 3
*Russes*
Squad 1
Squad 2
Squad 3

Sinon en effet déjà 2 sous channels permettrait de calmer certaines ardeurs  ::P: 

Merci par avance

----------


## Lusan

Salut,

Je n'arrive plus a me connecter au mumble cpc, et uniquement celui-là.

Je me connecte a partir d'un hotspot sfr depuis peu, et j'ai installer la dernière version de mumble. Depuis ces changements, mumble cpc m'affiche cela à l'infini :

[12:48:34] Bienvenue sur Mumble. [12:48:37] Connexion au serveur 213.186.56.89.
 [12:49:07] La connexion au serveur à échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé.
 [12:49:17] Reconnexion.
 [12:49:47] La connexion au serveur à échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé.
 [12:49:57] Reconnexion.

Qu'est ce que je peux faire ?

----------


## MoB

Ce n'est simplement plus la bonne ip.
A la place de mettre une ip, mets mumble.canardpc.com ainsi la résolution dns te redirigera vers la bonne adresse ip automatiquement.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Et si possible (je ne sais pas si Mumble le permet) et faire des sous channels pour les squads du genre :
> 
> *USA*
> Squad 1
> Squad 2
> Squad 3
> *Russes*
> Squad 1
> Squad 2
> ...


On fera des canaux mumble supplémentaires. Dans un premier temps, on va déjà attendre que le jeu sorte, voir le nombre de joueurs sur mumble et je vous fera les canaux.

----------


## Sao

"Je vous fera les canaux"
Je t'imagine le dire et tout de suite ça me fait marrer.

----------


## Kami93

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Omaley

Bonjour, 

Je ne trouve pas le mumble dans la zone France et quand je me connecte a l'IP 213.186.56.86, on me dit que le delai de connection est depassé.

Pourtant j'ai mis les filtres sur tous.


C'est reglé  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Bonjour,

Ajoute le serveur manuellement avec l'adresse mumble.canardpc.com.

----------


## Endymion

Nouvelle config et des soucis pour me connecter.
"Mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré, veuillez essayer à nouveau."

Certificat perdu  ::sad:: 

Je vais voir si il y a moyen de le chopper dans mon ancien disque système que je n'ai pas encore formaté.
edit: ça ne donne rien

Je ne me rappelle pas d'une telle procédure la dernière fois que j'ai configuré ma connexion il y deux ans.

----------


## Bah

> "Je vous fera les canaux"
> Je t'imagine le dire et tout de suite ça me fait marrer.


Toi, on sent que t'as envie que Toto te refasse le canal.

----------


## jujupatate

Salut les coin, après formatage je n'arrive pas à faire passer mon certif, j'ai droit à la demande de mot de passe.  :Emo: 

Si quelqu'un pouvait supprimer mon ancien certif, ce serait bien urbain  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## M0zArT

Hello,

Quand je me connecte sur le serveur, ça met des lustres (40-50 secondes au lieu d'à peine 1 seconde habituellement).
Voilà le message que j'ai : 




> [13:24:05] Bienvenue sur Mumble.
> [13:24:06] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [13:24:27] Connecté.
> [13:24:31]Les paquets UDP ne peuvent pas être envoyés au serveur. Passage en mode TCP.
> [13:24:51] Les paquets UDP peuvent être envoyés et reçus du serveur. Retour en mode UDP.


Ça vient de chez moi ?

----------


## Endymion

Bon bah je n'y arrive pas.
Une bonne âme pour un pauvre pêcheur non certifié?

----------


## Vader_666

Merci d'être bien plus précis. Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ? Quelle erreur s'il y en a une ?  ::):

----------


## ScyZo

Bonsoir, juste une question (pour être stupide), savoir si votre mumble est accessible à tous ?? Préfère demander, c'est la moindre des politesses  ::):

----------


## Endymion

> Merci d'être bien plus précis. Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ? Quelle erreur s'il y en a une ?


Je pense qu'il faut retirer mon certificat, j'ai une demande de mot de passe.
login: Endymion

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Endymion

Merci beaucoup  :;): , ça me rappelle le classique du support info; le déverrouillage de session Windows  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Roland, FUCA de l'éternel  :Bave:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Merci beaucoup , ça me rappelle le classique du support info; le déverrouillage de session Windows


Le pire dans ce que tu viens de dire, c'est que c'est mon taf la semaine ça  :Emo:

----------


## Niots

Bonjour,

Je me suis raté qq part, car je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur mumble. Il me demande un password (Pb de certificat d'après ce que j'ai lu).
Mon pseudo est : Niots

Désolé pour le dérangement.
Merci.
Niots

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de supprimer ton compte. Tu n'as plus qu'à re-créer un certificat pour te connecter.

----------


## Evene

Je peux avoir une suppression de certificat mumble (Evene sur mumble normalement), ça a été la grosse foire sur mon PC j'ai pas pu le récupérer, je ferais le truc du webmail ça sera plus malin. Merki

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Evene

Merci !

----------


## Niots

> Je viens de supprimer ton compte. Tu n'as plus qu'à re-créer un certificat pour te connecter.


Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir, juste une question (pour être stupide), savoir si votre mumble est accessible à tous ?? Préfère demander, c'est la moindre des politesses


Oui bien sur c'est accessible à tous  ::):

----------


## ScyZo

Préfère demander au cas où on sait jamais  ::): , je passerai un soir si j'y pense  ::):

----------


## Endymion

C'est bon, par contre je suis bloqué dans la mare aux canards.

----------


## Roland Flure

Oserais-je un *RTFM* ?

Si c'était pas clair, voilà ce que tu aurais pu trouver dans le premier post du topic :



> Procédure à suivre : 
> Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 ici
> Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)
> Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com
> *S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.*
> Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.
> Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs

----------


## Frite

> Oserais-je un *RTFM* ?

----------


## Endymion

Ok ok merci, à force de revenir dessus ça m'avait échappé; je ne me rappelle plus d'une telle procédure la dernière fois que j'avais configuré mon accès au serveur.

----------


## DJCot

Bonjour les enfants,

Depuis hier, le serveur met un temps fout à m'authentifier. Je clique sur Connecter dans mes favs où se trouve le serv CPC, et là, mon client Mumble freeze 2 minutes, puis me connecte.
Rien touché dans le client.

Suis-je seul à rencontrer le souci ?

_Tu vois Roland, il n'y a pas que des têtes en l'air qui postent pour un SOS ici_

----------


## Vader_666

Pas de problème particulier chez moi...

----------


## DJCot

Je vais tenter la réinstall. J'exporte mon certif avant ou j'embête Roland-Sisyphe juste pour ça ?  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : bon la réinstall a l'air d'avoir corrigé le binz. Je verrai après reboot du PC si ça résout définitivement.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je vais tenter la réinstall. J'exporte mon certif avant ou j'embête Roland-Sisyphe juste pour ça ?


Mais qu'il est bayte  ::P: 




> EDIT : bon la réinstall a l'air d'avoir corrigé le binz. Je verrai après reboot du PC si ça résout définitivement.


Blague à part, j'ai un peu le même problème mais c'est l'affaire de quelques secondes, pas 2mn.
Si une réinstallation a réglé la chose chez toi, c'est bon à savoir.

----------


## Wobak

> Je vais tenter la réinstall. J'exporte mon certif avant ou j'embête Roland-Sisyphe juste pour ça ? 
> 
> EDIT : bon la réinstall a l'air d'avoir corrigé le binz. Je verrai après reboot du PC si ça résout définitivement.


Moi ça le fait mais en plus ça fait des bruits de robocop en plus ...

----------


## Benounet

Hm, dites qu'est ce que je fais mal? J'arrive a joindre le serveur CPC, j'ai la liste des canaux avec l'arborescence ect, simplement impossible de rejoindre un canal.
(you were denied ect...)

Edit, pardon j avais oublié de me register.

----------


## Vader_666

Edité sur le fil dit-donc  ::P:

----------


## Anark

Suite à un formatage, j'essaie de réinstaller mumble. J'ai un certificat à mon nom (Anark), mais il ne semble plus valide, ou en tout cas, mon pass ne fonctionne plus sur le serveur.
J'ai voulu retenter l'expérience, mais ca fait un moment, je sais plus trop comment on fait. Là, je bloque à l'étape 2 :



> Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)


Un canard pour venir à mon secours?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de te "supprimer", tu devrais pouvoir te connecter et re-créant un certificat.

----------


## Anark

Ah super, merci !  :;): 
Ca marche de nouveau

----------


## MoB

Roland, tu as oublié

----------


## Ckao

D'ailleurs Roland si tu me lis, je fais appel à tes talents de pousseur de rocher pour me venir en aide à moi aussi  ::ninja:: 

Promis, dès que j'ai mon nouveau certif je me l'envoie par mail.

----------


## Roland Flure

Malheureusement je suis au taf là. Je ne pourrais donc pas m'acquitter de ma tâche  :Emo:

----------


## Ckao

T'inquiètes pas, manquerai plus que je sois pressé  ::P: 

Désolé de te donner du boulot je me doute bien que t'a autre chose à faire.

----------


## Sao

Et voilà Ckao !



:bête:

----------


## Say hello

C'est de l'autre côté le foie.  :tired:

----------


## Akoaana

Yop,

Je viens de reinstaller , et rien à faire, mon certificat mumble ne passe pas.

Qqun pourrait me "supprimer" siouplait?

Merchi  ::): 

Ako.

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Akoaana

merci  ::):

----------


## Ckao

Merci!

En revanche sous quelle forme se présente le certif à sauvegarder?

----------


## Eunnox

Salut à tous!

Je m'étais bien connecté hier soir sur le Mumble en suivant le tuto seulement aujourd'hui plus rien à faire il me demande un mot de passe!

Il me semble que c'est un problème de certificat et qu'un modo devrait "éffacer" le miens? En tout cas merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Moen

> Merci!
> 
> En revanche sous quelle forme se présente le certif à sauvegarder?


un fichier PKCS12 (extention p12 en général) et comme j'ai la flemme : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PKCS12





> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je m'étais bien connecté hier soir sur le Mumble en *suivant le tuto* seulement aujourd'hui plus rien à faire il me demande un mot de passe!
> 
> Il me semble que c'est un problème de certificat et qu'un modo devrait "éffacer" le miens? En tout cas merci d'avance pour votre aide.


    1. Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 ici
    2. Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)
    3. Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com
    4. S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
5. Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.
    Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs

Bouuuu c'est pas bien de pas tout lire !

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistre toi de nouveau Eunnox  ::):

----------


## Eunnox

Merci beaucoup, ca marche de nouveau!

----------


## Bah

désolé...

----------


## Saankan

C'est qui le dénommé "ProTsuo"?

J'aime pas vraiment les insultes, l'homophobie et la connerie...

----------


## Roland Flure

Je connais pas, mais je pense que je rate quelque chose.

----------


## Kizan

Bonsoir, est-ce que je pourrais être supprimé s'il vous plaît.

----------


## DJCot

> Bonsoir, est-ce que je pourrais être supprimé s'il vous plaît.


Si tu payes les balles, oui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Métalchantant

Je ne me suis pas connecté au mumble depuis des lustres, genre bien avant qu'il y ait cette histoire de certificat ( auquel je comprends rien, mais c'est normal, malheureusement ). Est-il possible que ce soit la, ou une, raison pour laquelle je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur ?

EDIT : Non, c'était l'accent aigu.  ::|:

----------


## Keb

Bonsoir, voilà j'ai un problème : je ne peut pas me connecter au serveur CPC. J'ai le fameux message "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré". Alors en parcourant un peu le topic j'ai vu qu'en changeant de pseudo ca réglait le problème sauf qu'apparemment pour pouvoir changer de pseudo il faut être connecté à un serveur...
Donc j'ai créé un nouveau certificat avec un nouveau pseudo mais là aussi il me demande un mot de passe (et je sais pas pourquoi)... bref je suis coincé, quelqu'un a une idée?

----------


## rackboy

Idem j'ai encore le message de mot de passe...

----------


## MoB

Keb Supprimé.
rackboy Supprimé.

@rackboy : Si tu as ENCORE le message de mot de passe comme tu le dis c'est que tu es deja venu ici pour la même chose. Donc cette fois tu SAUVEGARDE ton certif parce que la prochaine tu pourras te brosser.

----------


## rackboy

> @rackboy : Si tu as ENCORE le message de mot de passe comme tu le dis c'est que tu es deja venu ici pour la même chose. Donc cette fois tu SAUVEGARDE ton certif parce que la prochaine tu pourras te brosser.


La première fois que je me suis connecté à mumble c'était en 2009 et la dernière en Septembre 2011 et je n'ai jamais eu ce certificat! de plus je ne suis jamais ce sur ce topic pour la même chose. Je ne me suis pas permis de me brosser avec les explications du premier post mais je trouve les explications très légère sur le certificat!
Je ne pense pas qu'il faille aller sur Comodo certification.

----------


## Wobak

Alors déjà le certificat c'est en place depuis le début donc si, tu avais un certificat au début.

Ensuite c'est expliqué dans le premier post, mais aussi et surtout quand tu te connectes à mumble. Mais faut savoir lire pour ça.

----------


## rackboy

Hum j'ai perdu mon disque system, donc le certificat de l'époque avec, même si j'en ai aucun souvenir à l'époque de l'avoir créer.

Même après avoir lu et relu, bien établi le certificat. Et pourtant j'ai encore le message de mot de passe hier soir.

Purée bonjour l'accueil après mon drame system!

----------


## Wobak

Parce que c'est pas bien compliqué et qu'on est un peu fatigués de le répéter à tout bout de champ ?  :;): 

Tu crées ton certificat avec l'assitant, tu te connectes au serveur, tu fais "Self > Register" et normalement tu peux te promener. Si ça te demande un mot de passe ensuite, c'est la clé de ton certif, mais ça ne peut être rien d'autre. Si tu n'as pas mis de clé, c'est que tu as fais de la merde à un moment où à un autre.

----------


## rackboy

C'est la première fois que j'écris ici justement, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je prendre pour tous les autres. Si cela n'était pas si compliqué, il n'y aurait pas 144 pages à ce topic.
Je m'étais déjà connecté à un autre serveur mumble d'un clan hier sans problème, y avait un vrai mot de passe.

après avoir désinstaller de façon radical Mumble et l'avoir réinstaller, j'ai suivi pas à pas les infos présent ici et j'ai le même résultat.
Installation

Création d'un nouveau certificat ou import de celui créer



Remplissage des champs pour l'ajout du serveur Canard

Connexion
message: le certificat présent sur ce serveur n'est pas valide... erreur [...] Voulez vous l'accepter

Réponse OUI
=>Mauvais mot de passe.
Réponse NON
Pas de connexion

A quel endroit j'ai fait une erreur? aurais-je du dire non?

----------


## Wobak

C'est parce que ton pseudo est déjà enregistré avec un autre certificat. Réessaye de te connecter j'ai supprimé l'utilisateur de la base.

----------


## rackboy

Merci. ça marche.

Après ce message

Répondre OUI
ça charge et prend son temps.
Immédiatement après aller dans le menu de Mumble nommé "Self" ou "Soi" et sélectionner Engegistrer
Et confirmer l'utilisation du Pseudo sur ce serveur.

Voila ça marche.

----------


## Ckao

Et ensuite:

5. Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.

----------


## Bah

> C'est parce que ton pseudo est déjà enregistré avec un autre certificat. Réessaye de te connecter j'ai supprimé l'utilisateur de la base.

----------


## MoB

Mon petit Bah il fallait en mettre 2, car 2 fois en 24h pour le même utilisateur, c'est un nouveau record !

----------


## rackboy

> Mon petit Bah il fallait en mettre 2, car 2 fois en 24h pour le même utilisateur, c'est un nouveau record !


Autant de diplomatie et de compréhension c'est aussi un record 



ça m'a pris 5 minutes pour faire les explications qui aurait pu éviter tout ça.

----------


## MoB

Bon écoute j'ai été patient jusqu'ici.
Je t'ai juste dis que tu pourrais te "brosser", tu sais cette vieille blague venant d'une vieille pub (peut être trop vieille pour toi il est vrai http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/twix...rosser-martine ).
Tu t'es braqué pour cela (pour pas dire pour rien), c'est ton problème.
Maintenant dans les fait on a dû 2 fois effacer ton certif en 24h simplement car TU NE SAIS PAS LIRE !
La documentation est CLAIRE, des dizaines d'utilisateurs y arrivent et ce n'est clairement pas tes explications qui y apporte quelque chose.

Maintenant si tu as quelque chose à rajouter je t'invite à le faire par mp, merci.

----------


## Bah

> ça m'a pris 5 minutes pour faire les explications qui aurait pu éviter tout ça.


Tu veux dire comme dans le premier post de ce topic ? :

  1°  Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 ici
  2° Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)
  3°  Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com
  4°  S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
  5°  Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours   avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.

----------


## vOrkO

Après avoir lu toute cette page de posts, je me rend compte que je fais partie des boulets de base.
J'ai le même problème que les autres, et donc si j'ai bien compris il faut me "supprimer" pour que je puisse de nouveau accéder au serveur mumble.canardpc.com

Promis je ferai ce qu'il faut    ::):    J'ai créé un certif que j'ai bien sauvegardé.
Ah oui, mon pseudo est vorko. (ou vOrkO, chuis plus très sûr. ça change kek chose, la casse ?)

Sinon, juste pour dire, je ne trouve pas cette histoire de certification plus claire que ça, mais bon, c'est sans doute mon petit côté "j'me noie dans un verre d'eau", ou encore "papy vorko il s'invente des problèmes tout seul", comme m'a dit moignon y a pas longtemps.

Quelqu'un veut que je l'aide à pousser le rocher ?

----------


## Vader_666

Vous avez été effacé.

Tu peux te réenregistrer avec le pseudo Vorko  ::):

----------


## vOrkO

Yeeehhhhaaaaaaa ça fonctionne    ::):  

Thanks Vader, je ferai brûler un cierge à Lourdes pour toi si un jour j'y vais.

----------


## nitoo

La même, j'ai recréé un certif mais j'need to be erased you know.

Moi j'ai carrément changé de dur, et j'ai perdu mes données. Nan j'retire, en fait ce sont des ninja communistes à mullet partouzeurs de droite qui ont infiltré mon PC pendant mon sommeil et ont EFFACE mon certif.

Ouais, celle-là. Je préfère cette excuse.

(Oui, fouettez-moi, insultez-moi... je viens de dropboxer mon certif là c'est BON.)

PREUVE :

----------


## Sp1d3r

Dites, j'ai changé de config, je me suis pas connecté au mumble depuis des siècles...

et j'ai retrouvé mon certificat sur mon webmail.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

Nitoo



C'est fait.

----------


## nitoo

Merci poussin.

----------


## DJCot

Faudrait mettre en place un popup quand on se connecte sur ce topac, qui redirige automatiquement vers la 1ère page. Moi ya longtemps que j'aurais même plus essayé de virer les certifs sur le serveur...

Question : le certif de l'ancien serveur à 400 places, est valide sur celui (relativement nouveau) de 500 places ?

----------


## Wobak

Oui, on a réimporté toute la base.

----------


## Ashlook

Ouais mais quelle moitié ?

----------


## DJCot

> Oui, on a réimporté toute la base.


Merci m'sieur ! ça m'évite de stocker 2 certifs  ::): 




> Ouais mais quelle moitié ?


Doc TB va venir te causer des ennuis, tu vas voir  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Si un gentil modo mumble pouvait supprimer mon certifjesaispasquoi, ca fais très longtemps que je ne me suis pas co sur le mumble et j'avais pas encore entendu parlé des certifs, du coup je l'ai pas sauvegarder... Le même pseudo que sur le fofo j'imagine.

----------


## Mell

Bonsoir,

Impossible de me connecter au serveur cpc : Connexion au serveur rejetée : Wrong password for user.
J'ai recréé un certificat au cas où mais toujours le même problème.

J'imagine donc que j'avais déjà dû m'enregistrer il y a de ça plusieurs mois si ce n'est plus d'un an.
L'un des admins pourrait-il vérifier et supprimer le cas échéant mon pseudo (Mel, Mell ou Mellau) svp ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## TchakY

Sachant que j'utilise mumble également (mell est ma compagne, on utilise donc la même connexion). Cela peut peut-être créer un conflit si nous sommes 2 avec la mêm ip ?

----------


## MoB

Non aucun souci.
Mumble peut être utilisé avec la même ip sans problème.
Si j'y pense en rentrant du boulot j'efface les certif de Mell et Hideo.

Sinon faudra attendre quelqu'un d'autre  :^_^:

----------


## TchakY

merchi  ::):

----------


## MoB

Voila, les certificats Hideo, Mel et Mel[paris] ont été supprimé.
Pas de présence de Mell ou Mellau.

----------


## Mell

Merci !!
Bonne soirée

----------


## supermoutmout

bonjour à tous,

Impossible de retrouver mon MdP pour Supermoutmout, je ne suis pas contre un petit clean  ::): , merci d'avance les admin canards.

----------


## MoB

C'est fait  ::): 

Et cette fois ci enregistre le  :;):

----------


## supermoutmout

Thanks (on va y penser :sifflote:, nan sérieusement  :;):  )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plop

Tite question : quand je me connecte, si je suis dans un chan j’entends de suite les gens parler, par contre l'arborescence et l'onglet de gauche (image cpc et historique connexion & co) mettent bien une ou deux minutes à arriver pendant lequel mumble ne répond pas (déplacer la fenêtre ou aller dans le menu ne font rien).

Normal ou pas ? Pas bien gênant mais bon...

----------


## Djemorin

Hello!

Même problème pour moi, changement de bécane, certificat perdu, etc. Donc impossible de me reconnecter avec mon identifiant habituel (Djemorin) vu qu'il me demande un mot de passe (perdu, bien évidemment, boulet oblige).

Donc si une bonne âme pouvait effacer mon ancien certificat, ce serait fantabuleux. Merci d'avance!

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## Djemorin

Merci m'sieur!

----------


## Phenixy

Noob inside: je viens d'installer Mumble sur mon nouveau PC, quand je veux me co au serveur CPC on me demande un mot de passe alors que la page 1 dit qu'il y en a pas. Je crois avoir fait une manip à l'époque sur mon ancien PC (il y a plus de 3 ans...), sûrement ce truc de certificat, mais impossible de me rappeler. Comment je vous rejoins pour raconter des bêtises?  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de supprimer le compte "Phenixy".
Re-créé un certificat et ça devrait être bon.

----------


## Phenixy

Super ça marche, merci  ::):

----------


## La Marmotta

Pareil pour moi, il me demande un mot de passe.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Woputain !! Mais c'est flippant !! Le topic mumble fait 4347 posts dont plus de 80 - 90 % sont des demandes de suppression de certificats parce que vous avez deux mains gauches avec dix pouces !!
Vous vous rendez compte qu'il y a plus de 3500 demandes pour ça ?!  :tired:  Sachant que la procédure de sauvegarde est écrite en première page depuis 4 putains d'années et que rien n'a changé ? Non mais sortez vous les doigts du cul (quoi qu'à ce stade vous êtes carrément assis sur votre coude) et sauvegardez votre putain de certif' ! Ça fait beaucoup de "putain" mais putain ça fait chier !!  :tired: 

Et le "s'il vous plait" quand vous demandez c'est un peu comme l'option "sauvegarder le certificat", ça sert à rien ?  ::(:

----------


## MoB

::XD:: 
Merci j'en ai pleuré de rire.

----------


## La Marmotta

Désolé d'avoir irrité monsieur, c'était pas mon intention de passer pour un branleur...Le fait est que j'ai suivi les instructions de la 1ère page, sauvegardé le certificat mais lors de la connexion à mumble.canardpc.com, je me retrouve bloqué car il me demande un mot de passe inexistant. Comme je découvre mumble je ne sais pas quoi faire face à ce problème, et un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue.
Désolé de poser des problèmes inutiles, ma volonté étant de profiter des parties sur Brink avec les membres de la communauté. Alors, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire s'il vous plait ? J'ai du faire quelque chose de la mauvaise manière mais je ne sais pas quoi.
Merci.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est pas spécialement contre toi, c'est général. Y'a tellement de demandes qu'on ne peut pas dire que les nouveaux, dans la globalité, fassent des efforts pour prendre le temps de suivre une procédure qui n'est pas hyper compliquée. Je l'ai faite une fois il y a maintenant quelques années et j'ai toujours pu importer mon certificat sans soucis.

Tu as effectivement un problème qui peut demander un peu d'aide mais le fait est que ton post était un peu léger et c'est surtout le manque de "svp" qui m'as un peu fait tiquer.
Alors si tu as sauvegardé ton certificat, tu l'importe dans mumble avec l'*assistant de certificats*. 
Normalement si tout s'est bien passé à la création, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter sans problème. Sinon, nous supprimerons ton certificat actuel pour que tu puisses en créer un nouveau et le sauvegarder à nouveau en prenant bien soin d'effacer l'ancien qui ne fonctionnera plus.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Faits plusieurs sauvegardes, et des sauvegardes des sauvegardes, comme ça on pourra rien te dire quand ta sauvegarde ne marchera pas !  ::P:

----------


## Tonight

Une petite question, si un admin me change de pseudo sur mumble pour correspondre avec mon pseudo forum CPC, ça fout pas le bordel avec mon certificat?

----------


## Donnit

Bonjour tout le monde je rencontre de petits soucis avec Mumble on m´a conseille de venir toquer ici.

En fait le logiciel me demande un MDP a chaque fois, j´ai essayer de me connecter a d´autres serveurs et ca fonctionne.

Quelques captures :

----------


## Vader_666

Destruction de l'utilisateur mumble de Donnit (illustration)
Oui, j'ai ptet un peu forcé la dose là...
J'ai supprimé ton Utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau en suivant la procédure du 1er post.  ::):

----------


## Donnit

Ca marche.

C´est un miracle merci !!!!

----------


## Sao

> Une petite question, si un admin me change de pseudo sur mumble pour correspondre avec mon pseudo forum CPC, ça fout pas le bordel avec mon certificat?


Et c'est quoi ton pseudo Mumble ?

----------


## Bah

> Une petite question, si un admin me change de pseudo sur mumble pour correspondre avec mon pseudo forum CPC, ça fout pas le bordel avec mon certificat?


Ben au pire tu te crées un nouvel utilisateur avec ton pseudo du forum, ce sera encore plus simple que de demander à un admin.

----------


## Ckao

Bon, y'a un mois j'ai du demander d'effacer mon certificat à cause d'une réinstallation W7. Mais grâce à vos conseils je me suis envoyé mon certif par mail, et après mon récent changement de DD j'ai pu réimporter mon certificat tout seul comme un grand, et tout fonctionne 30 secondes après réinstallation de Mumble (y'a eu un message d'erreur mais je peux me connecter à tous les canaux).

Donc les Canards, faites le aussi, c'est facile, rapide et tout le monde gagne du temps comme ça  :;): .

----------


## Vader_666

Merci pour ton retour positif... Ca fait chaud dans nos petits coeurs d'admin Mumble.  ::cry::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Vous voulez une bonne blague ?

Mon certif ne marche plus.

J'ai pris donc ma dernière sauvegarde, elle ne marche pas.
J'ai pris donc mes deux sauvegardes de ma sauvegarde, elles ne marchent pas.

Mais ma sauvegarde qui a deux ans, elle, marche.

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Avec ton pseudo tu ne comptes pas.

----------


## Meta

EDIT : Non c'est bon, mais maintenant apparemment mon pseudo est invalide.

----------


## Phenixy

Bon je comprends pas. Certif c'est bon, je veux config le micro intégré de mon portable. Sur Windows il marche nickel, le soft d'enregistrement m'entend. Sur Mumble, dans l'assistant configuration par contre, la barre reste morte quand je parle, crie ou pleure. Impossible de me faire entendre alors que j'entends tout le monde très bien... Help!

Je suis sous Windows 7 64bit, Mumble 1.2.3.

----------


## MoB

Dans les options de mumble peut être que ton micro n'est pas sélectionné par défaut. De même, le mettre par défaut dans windows.

----------


## Phenixy

Si si j'ai bien test toutes les possibilités à ce niveau...  ::(:

----------


## Bah

> Bon je comprends pas. Certif c'est bon, je veux config le micro intégré de mon portable. Sur Windows il marche nickel, le soft d'enregistrement m'entend. Sur Mumble, dans l'assistant configuration par contre, la barre reste morte quand je parle, crie ou pleure. Impossible de me faire entendre alors que j'entends tout le monde très bien... Help!
> 
> Je suis sous Windows 7 64bit, Mumble 1.2.3.


J'ai eu une merde comme ça mais l'inverse, j'entendais rien et je pouvais parler, c'était en fait le gestionnaire de volume de 7 qui avait passé le volume dédié à mumble à 0. Je sais pas si on peut faire pareil pour le micro, mais jette un oeil.

----------


## Wobak

> Bon je comprends pas. Certif c'est bon, je veux config le micro intégré de mon portable. Sur Windows il marche nickel, le soft d'enregistrement m'entend. Sur Mumble, dans l'assistant configuration par contre, la barre reste morte quand je parle, crie ou pleure. Impossible de me faire entendre alors que j'entends tout le monde très bien... Help!
> 
> Je suis sous Windows 7 64bit, Mumble 1.2.3.


Moi ça me fait carrément penser à un micro pas selectionné, hein, désolé de revenir dessus. Tu peux nous faire des screens des sélections windows et Mumble au niveau des micros stp ?

----------


## Phenixy

Bon effectivement c'était un souci à ce niveau-là, merci Wobak, la faute à deux périphériques qui s'affichaient avec le même nom. Ça a l'air de fonctionner maintenant dixit deux canards hier soir qui m'ont entendu, mais même avec le volume à 100% et le boost au max c'est encore assez faible parait-il... mais c'est déjà ça! Merci!  ::):

----------


## Gobbopathe

Ola
Bon depuis une semaine je me suis lancé dans un live commenté de Dwarf Fortress, du coup on se retrouve sur le mumble CPC. Du coup je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait possibilité de rajouter un chan Dwarf Fortress où vous voulez dans l'arborescence. Aujourd'hui nous squattons le chan Crysis 2/POIVRE, mais ça manque de sel.
Merci

----------


## Sao

T'as le chan CELL juste à côté pourtant !
(J'ai fait ton chan en bas, dans Divers)

----------


## Gobbopathe

hehe je sais  :;): 

Merci pour le chan

----------


## Blub

Bonsoir.

Je fais partie des gens qui se sont connectés naïvement un jour juste pour voir et qui n'ont pas du tout pensé à sauvegarder un certificat quelconque. Du coup ce soir on me demande un mot de passe. Mon nom d'utilisateur est Blub. Je suis désolé, maintenant je suis au courant et je m'enverrais le certificat par mail promis juré.

----------


## Runyab

Salut j'aimerais m'enregistrer pour mumble (et FAF surtout)

----------


## MoB

Voila j'ai effacé Blub, tu pourras recréer ton certif.

Pour toi Runyab tu n'auras qu'à lire le premier post pour avoir ta réponse.

----------


## Runyab

Nan , mais si je demande c'est parce que je peux pas rejoindre aucune salle , on me demande un mot de passe . Je suis coincé à la mare aux canards  ::P:

----------


## Ketham

Bonsoir ! J'étais sur Mumble, et comme apparemment mon micro ne marchait pas, j'ai redémarré Mumble et à présent je n'arrive plus à me reconnecter (le même problème que donnit). Mon pseudo est Carie-Bou (ça peut toujours servir j'imagine !) et j'ai mon certificat sous la main au cas où.

----------


## Kwaio

Y'a un formulaire pour une demande de chan ?
J'aimerai bien un chan X3TC/X3AP pour tout ceux qui s'y sont remis avec ce nouvel addon !

merci mes adminouchets <3

~~ David guetta aux cheveux courts.

----------


## Zevka

Je connaissais pas le coup des certificats, du coup suite à un formatage j'arrive plus à me connecter avec mon pseudo... il me dit que mon mot de passe est pas bon (j'en essayé tout plein sans succès). Y a un moyen de le récupérer ou faut que je change de pseudo ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Il faut qu'on supprime ton compte afin que tu puisses re-créer un certificat du même nom.
Si personne ne passe cet après-midi, je le ferais ce soir.

----------


## ifrit3

B'soir,

J'ai un petit souci. J'ai eu 2 pseudos mumble.
Zombtel et je n'ai pas pensé à garder le certif.
Puis je suis passé à Zomtel dont j'ai sauvegardé le certificat.

Le souci c'est que maintenant avec mon certif, que j'essaye de me connecter sous le speudo Zombtel ou Zomtel, mumble me demande un mot de passe alors que je n'en ai jamais eu. 

Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide parce que je ne vois pas d'où vient le souci...

----------


## Vader_666

> Nan , mais si je demande c'est parce que je peux pas rejoindre aucune salle , on me demande un mot de passe . Je suis coincé à la mare aux canards



Hangar des certificats Mumble
Oui c'est grand et on a pas trouvé
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'utilisateur correspondant à ton pseudo sur le mumble. Soit il faut t'enregistrer pour pouvoir te balader sur les différents salons (voire post n°1), soit pour supprimer ton utilisateur il faut nous communiquer le pseudo sous lequel tu essayes de te connecter.




> Bonsoir ! J'étais sur Mumble, et comme apparemment mon micro ne marchait pas, j'ai redémarré Mumble et à présent je n'arrive plus à me reconnecter (le même problème que donnit). Mon pseudo est Carie-Bou (ça peut toujours servir j'imagine !) et j'ai mon certificat sous la main au cas où.



Certificat de Carie-bou
Les grizzlies sont sur le coup
Utilisateur supprimé, tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer correctement.




> Y'a un formulaire pour une demande de chan ?
> J'aimerai bien un chan X3TC/X3AP pour tout ceux qui s'y sont remis avec ce nouvel addon !
> 
> merci mes adminouchets <3
> 
> ~~ David guetta aux cheveux courts.



Sation Mumble One
CPC Galaxy
Créé dans les jeux casual (it's a trap !)




> B'soir,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci. J'ai eu 2 pseudos mumble.
> Zombtel et je n'ai pas pensé à garder le certif.
> Puis je suis passé à Zomtel dont j'ai sauvegardé le certificat.
> 
> Le souci c'est que maintenant avec mon certif, que j'essaye de me connecter sous le speudo Zombtel ou Zomtel, mumble me demande un mot de passe alors que je n'en ai jamais eu. 
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide parce que je ne vois pas d'où vient le souci...




Zombie en HTML
Les 2 utilisateurs ont été supprimés, tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## ifrit3

Merci, nickel.

----------


## Ketham

> *PURE AWESOMENESS*


Je viens de découvrir mon modérateur préféré.

----------


## KiwiX

Alerte : Mumble en mousse.
Alerte : Mumble en mousse.

Déco/reco en boucle  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

J'ai redémarré le mumble histoire de lui faire un peu de bien.

----------


## Roland Flure

_"Have you tried turning it off and on again ?"_

----------


## CaMarchePas

Daboo.

----------


## mokimokoko

Piti problème: pseudo mumble "Moki"

Me demandent un mot de passe, helpe ?

----------


## Sao

Je n'ai qu'une chose à (re)dire :




> Et le "s'il vous plait" quand vous demandez c'est un peu comme l'option "sauvegarder le certificat", ça sert à rien ?

----------


## Tamppus

Bonjour/ bonsoir, pouvez vous me rajoute, pseudo Tamppus.

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour/ bonsoir, pouvez vous me rajoute, pseudo Tamppus.
> 
> Merci



Read the Fucking Manual
Parce que Arnold est toujours de bon conseils
Tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul en suivant les conseils du premier post  ::): 
Je n'ai pas repéré d'utilisateur avec ton pseudo donc je pense que tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème  ::happy2:: 




> Piti problème: pseudo mumble "Moki"
> 
> Me demandent un mot de passe, helpe ?



FIRE EVERYTHING !!
Il y a beaucoup trop d'utilisateurs Mokixxxxx
J'ai supprimé tous les utilisateurs Moki quelque chose. Une fois enregistré correctement tu ne dois plus avoir à te réenregistrer.  ::): 
Sinon Sao a raison, un peu de politesse ne fait pas de mal.

----------


## Zirman

Bonjour bonjour!

Vous pouvez me supprimer? 
Pseudo: ziirman

Parce qu'il me demande un mot de passe, et mémé en suivant les conseils du topic, rien ne change. 
Et puis ce bruit d'erreur... YAAAAAAA!!!

----------


## Vader_666

Il y avait un "Zirman" dans la liste des utilisateurs. Dans le doute je l'ai effacé car il n'y avait pas de "ziirman". Tu devrais pouvoir te réenregistrer.

----------


## Périclès

Hello, j'arrive plus non plus à me connecter (à cause d'un mot de passe avec le pseudo pasteque me semble-t-il), j'ai eu plusieurs pseudo mumble au fil des années :S doit y'avoir pericles, pasteque et criss.
Si tu pouvais tous les virer que je me réenregistre correctement stp, en vous remerkiant!

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour "Pericles" et "Pasteque", pas de "Criss" à l'horizon.

----------


## Nono

Je viens de croiser trois personnes dont le comportement m'a un peu effaré, à l'instant.

J'arrive sur le channel Rodriguez de L4D2, je vois trois personnes : kloug, Nono28, et Sacrefaxou. Je commence par un "bonsoir". L'un des trois dit "non, mais c'est un fake", et aussitôt les trois personnes décident de me muter, sans me laisser une seconde pour m'exprimer.

C'est pas comme si je cherchais depuis des mois des canards pour jouer à L4D2... Il faut croire que la communauté de ce jeu est pourrie jusqu'à l'os, même au seins des canards utilisateurs de mumble. Je suis assez déçu par ce genre de comportement... Je préfère jouer avec des randoms qui jouent comme des manches (et pourtant dieu sait qu'il en faut de la patience), plutôt qu'avec ce genre de "canards" qui jouent la politique de l'autruche au moindre nouveau venu. Lamentable.

Sur ce, bonsoir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si t'as pas les droits d'admin, demande à Toto, il se fera une joie de les bans 48h ! :D

----------


## Nono

Ce n'est pas un ban que je demande, mais un petit rappel sur le respect d'autrui à la connexion au serveur serait une bonne idée je pense. Afin que les habitués d'un canal n'excluent pas systématiquement les nouveaux.

----------


## Roland Flure

T'es tombé sur des cons, un petit kick pour l'hygiène ça leur aurait fait les pieds.

----------


## Zirman

> Il y avait un "Zirman" dans la liste des utilisateurs. Dans le doute je l'ai effacé car il n'y avait pas de "ziirman". Tu devrais pouvoir te réenregistrer.


Merci, tout est rentré dans l'ordre  ::):

----------


## Tiri

> Ce n'est pas un ban que je demande, mais un petit rappel sur le respect d'autrui à la connexion au serveur serait une bonne idée je pense. Afin que les habitués d'un canal n'excluent pas systématiquement les nouveaux.


T'es juste tombé sur des cons. En arriver à muter quelqu'un comme ça, faut être sacrément débile. Même moi je mute pas Flipmode. Enfin... pas tout le temps. 
Mais si tu veux faire une partie de L4D2 je suis toujours partant  :Emo:

----------


## lokideath

C'est qui l'horrible personne qui a osé changer le magnifique channel Demigod en cette daube de Dota2 ? Je m'absente quelques jours et pouf on fait n'importe quoi. C'est un scandale !

----------


## Alab

Euh je me suis inscrit sur le mumble ya 2 jours (sous le pseudo Alab), j'ai suivi les instructions du premier post et tout et tout, j'ai pu conversé et navigué sans soucis et là quand j'ai voulu y retourner pour rejoindre les canards de ma partie de killing floor mumble m'a demandé un mot de passe pour entrer.  ::huh:: 
Sauf que j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir mis un mot de passe ou quoique ce soit et les mots de passe que j'utilise habituellement ne passent pas et j'ai checké la boite mail que j'ai donné au certificat (sait-on jamais) mais rien non plus.

Donc si un admin peut m'aider ou alors carrément supprimer ce compte pour que j'en refasse un ça m'arrangerait bien, merci.  ::):

----------


## Teeps

bonjour!

Vous pouvez me supprimer? 
Pseudo: Teeps

Parce qu'il me demande un mot de passe et comme j'ai changer de mot de passe et je veux me rapeller Teeps j'aimerai qu'un admin me le supprime.

Merci

----------


## MoB

Fait et fait.

MAIS ENREGISTREZ VOS CERTIFICATS !!!

Si cela vous demande un mot de passe c'est que vous n'avez pas suivi A LA LETTRE le mode opératoire.

----------


## Teeps

Merci beaucoup masterofboulet! 
Je vais essayé de faire attention maintenant.

----------


## Alab

Merci, je pensais avoir bien fait mais je vais bien refaire attention cette fois. (Pardon monsieur je ferai plus.  ::unsure::  )

----------


## Harfangdesneige

Je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a deux salons Magicka : un dans 5 - Divers - Casual et un autre dans 3 - Jeux Moyenageux et MMORPG. C'est normal (désolé de pas avoir lu les 147 pages du topic) ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

N'empêche que le chan simu d'avion dans la catégorie casual c'est légèrement insultant.

Edith : non rien j'avais pas vu le divers :D

----------


## Askulmin

Bonjour suite a une fausse manip de formatage j'ai supprimer mon certificat en pensant l'avoir déjà récup sur mon disque de "save"...
Ce n'est pas urgent.  ::): 
Merci.
Et j'aimerais également savoir comment on supprime les utilisateurs sans certificats dans mumble. Pour le coup je vais me retrouver avec le même problème sur les autres mumbles

Cordialement Askulmin

----------


## le_cheval

hey magicka il est dans casual ET dans MMORPG moyen age toussa , c'est grave docteur ?

Edit: oui bon ok j'avait pas vus ... :tired:

----------


## Sao

Trois messages plus tôt, ça disait la même chose.
Le "Hé j'ai perdu mon certificat" se transforme peu à peu en "Hé y'a deux chans Magicka, j'arrive plus à dormir".

----------


## Wobak

> Trois messages plus tôt, ça disait la même chose.
> Le "Hé j'ai perdu mon certificat" se transforme peu à peu en "Hé y'a deux chans Magicka, j'arrive plus à dormir".


Du coup je propose qu'on laisse les 2 chans Magicka c'est un peu reposant par rapport aux certifs.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ce soir j'en créé un troisième dans la partie FPS.

----------


## Frite

> Ce soir j'en créé un troisième dans la partie FPS.


Tu peux aussi en mettre un dans la section LoL & cie, on gueule autant quand on joue à Magicka avec Toto.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fake §

----------


## Khalimerot

Bien le bonjour , 
petite demande redondante , et bien lourde.
Un bon vieu format reinstall , en oubliant de sauver le certificat.
quelqu'un peut-il me le reseter? Merci  ! 
Pseudo : Khalimerot

----------


## Casperd

Bonsoir! Puis-je avoir l'accès aux différents chan s'il vous plait?  ::): 
Pseudo: Casperd09
Merci d'avance et excusez moi si ce n'est pas le bon endroit!  ::O:

----------


## Sao

> Procédure à suivre : 
> Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 ici
> Installer et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)
> Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.com
> *S'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.
> *Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.
> Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs


Voilà voilà, je n'ai fait que recopier la première page.

Et pour Khalimerot c'est bon, tu peux te ré-enregistrer si tu veux. Et n'hésite pas à sauvegarder ton certif sur un webmail.

----------


## Casperd

Bonsoir! Je m'excuse, c'est une bévue de ma part, n'ayant pas compris le "Self" (je ne suis pas très doué en vocabulaire english  ::P: ).
Tout est ok, et excusez moi encore une fois.  ::zzz::

----------


## Shad

Noobzor suivant:

Quand j'essaye de me connecter on me demande un mot de passe. Evidemment, je ne m'étais pas connecté au mumble depuis très longtemp, reformatage entre temps etc ... J'ai recréé un certif au lancement de mumble, mais peut etre qu'un ancien est enregistré ?

Any idea s'il vous plait ? Merci et désolé !

----------


## Zyprexa

Bonjour 
un boulet de plus, vous pouvez supprimer mon certif Zyprexa merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Noobzor suivant:
> 
> Quand j'essaye de me connecter on me demande un mot de passe. Evidemment, je ne m'étais pas connecté au mumble depuis très longtemp, reformatage entre temps etc ... J'ai recréé un certif au lancement de mumble, mais peut etre qu'un ancien est enregistré ?
> 
> Any idea s'il vous plait ? Merci et désolé !





> Bonjour 
> un boulet de plus, vous pouvez supprimer mon certif Zyprexa merci



Vader_666 faisant sauter des certificats
Ben quoi... Je suis tombé sur un nid...
Normalement vous devriez pouvoir vous enregistrer, j'ai supprimé vos utilisateurs... J'ai pas fait dans le détail concernant les Shad et ses variantes.  :;):

----------


## Shad

Done, merci beaucoup !

----------


## smooki

Salut. 
Je viens de changer de bécanne et j'ai donc réinstallé Mumble. J'ai beau suivre les assistance certificat, je parviens pas à me connecter (mauvais mote de passe, j'ai essayé de mémoire ce que j'utilise souvent), quelqu'un peut m'aider, mon pseudo : smooki,

merci

----------


## Vader_666

Tu n'as donc pas sauvegardé ton ancien certificat ? Pas bien ! Tu vas avoir droit à un de ces gif toi !  :tired:  Attend que je rentre chez moi et que je m'occupe de ton certif ! (enfin si personne ne le fait avant  ::P: )

----------


## smooki

Ok autant pour moi Problème Résolu !
J'avais pas percuté sur ça. J'ai retrouvé le certificat et je l'ai importé, tout va bien 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Vevster

Boulet de plus ici  ::sad::  j'ai l'excuse d'être jeune papa et d'avoir eu un plantage majeur de PC ...comment ça elle marche pas mon excuse?

----------


## rickey

bonjour, toutes les 30 secondes je me fais déco du serveur mumble et ça me dit: l'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.

quelqu'un a une idée de ce que c'est ? 

ça fait dja 3 heures que j'essaye sans succès de lancer bf3 et ça me dit "you were disconnected from ea" ça serait vraiment sympa de me faire gagner un peu de temps pour régler le problème de mumble.

merci d'avance

----------


## TroyMcClure

Changé de PC, j'ai bien fait un backup, restoré, mais ça ne marche point cette affaire et ça me demande un mot de passe comme si de rien n'était. Donc à la prochaine occasion si quelqu'un pouvait supprimer la certif de mon pseudo ce serait très apprécié !

----------


## flochy

> Ok autant pour moi Problème Résolu !
> J'avais pas percuté sur ça. J'ai retrouvé le certificat et je l'ai importé, tout va bien 
> Merci


Zut, Vader va être déçu ! Je suis sûr qu'il avait déjà un GIF de prêt chez lui...

----------


## Feneck

Bonsoir tout le monde je n'arrive plus a me connecter au mumble cpc,
pourtant cette apres midi j'ai eu l'occasion de mi connecter.

Désormais je me tape un message toutes les 30 sec me disant La connexion au serveur à échoué délai de connexion dépasser.

----------


## Frypolar

Des canards arrivent-ils à lancer Mumble ? J’ai une erreur "A referral was returned from the server" qui semble venir du certificat associé à mumble.exe et qui n’est effectivement plus valide depuis aujourd’hui (pour le voir vous aller dans les Propriétés de l’exe, Digital Signatures).

Quelqu’un sait comment régler le problème autrement qu’en empêchant Windows de vérifier si un .exe est signé avant de le lancer, ce qui n’est bien sûr pas une solution viable ?

----------


## Zorglomme

> Des canards arrivent-ils à lancer Mumble ? J’ai une erreur "A referral was returned from the server" qui semble venir du certificat associé à mumble.exe et qui n’est effectivement plus valide depuis aujourd’hui (pour le voir vous aller dans les Propriétés de l’exe, Digital Signatures).
> 
> Quelqu’un sait comment régler le problème autrement qu’en empêchant Windows de vérifier si un .exe est signé avant de le lancer, ce qui n’est bien sûr pas une solution viable ?


Ptain j'ai le même problème. Content de pas être isolé  ::unsure::

----------


## konoro

Meme chose ici.

un fix ici: http://blog.mumble.info/

----------


## Frypolar

> Meme chose ici.
> 
> un fix ici: http://blog.mumble.info/


Il me l’a téléchargé aussi, donc ça marche pour le moment. Quelle idée de mettre une date de fin de validité si proche  ::|: .

----------


## BSRobin

'Tain le bug de l'an 2000 de l'an 2012.  ::(: 

Edit : le nouveau exécutable ne marche pas chez moi (Windows 7)
J'ai droit à une erreur type "Le point d'entrée de procédure ?fixup@QtIntValidator@UBEXAAVQString@@@Z est introuvable dans la bibliothèque de liens dynamiques QtGui4.dll".
Ca sent un rebuild compatible avec la 1.2.3 uniquement à l'arrache sans prendre en compte que les dépendances des veilles versions ayant le souci de la "référence renvoyée par le serveur" ont aussi une VIEILLE version de QT
PS : je devais traîner avec une 1.2.2

PS2 : le "fixed Mumble 1.2.3a stable installer from: http://mumble.info/fix/mumble-1.2.3a.msi"  et le "updated installer for the snapshot version is available from: http://mumble.info/snapshot/mumble-1.2.3-271-gca8b25c.msi" ne veulent pas se lancer chez moi (problème de signature des installeurs ? huhuhu).

*Conclusion :* sur mon windows 7, la seule procédure qui marche est d'installer la stable 1.2.3 (après avoir viré l'ancienne version de Mumble) et de "patcher" avec le "fixed Mumble.exe for the 1.2.3 stable".

----------


## fenrhir

Sinon, sous Seven, un bête "Lancer avec les droits administrateur" résout le problème en attendant un vrai fix. Ou mettre Compatibilité Vista SP2.

----------


## Shurin

> Sinon, sous Seven, un bête "Lancer avec les droits administrateur" résout le problème en attendant un vrai fix.


Pas pour moi, t'es qu'un sale menteur.
Finalement ça marche au deuxième essai, t'es pas un sale menteur.

----------


## DJCot

> Sinon, sous Seven, un bête "Lancer avec les droits administrateur" résout le problème en attendant un vrai fix. Ou mettre Compatibilité Vista SP2.


J'ai essayé les 2, et non, ça ne marche pas chez moi.

----------


## Vader_666

Bien joué la team Mumble quand même  :tired:

----------


## Templar

Et moi j'arrive plus à me co au server CPC :D 

EDIT : Ok je suis noob ... Mal entré l'adresse ...

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai essayé les 2, et non, ça ne marche pas chez moi.


Clic droit -> Propriétés -> onglet "Compatibilité" et tu coches "Exécuter en tant qu’administrateur". Ça devrait marcher et normalement il va te proposer une MaJ de mumble. Sinon plus haut t’as une solution donnée par BSRobin.

----------


## ploxu

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer mumble et quand je le lance ca me dis " mon chemin d'acces jusqu'a mumble.exe et en dessous que Une référence à été renvoyé par le serveur"  Quelqu'un à une idée? Sachant que j'ai jamains installé mumble

----------


## Ckao

T'as un patch ici, c'est un problème récent.

----------


## ploxu

merci je test

Edit:  Merci ca fonctionne nickel

----------


## Sao

Sinon en réinstallant ça passe tout seul aussi.

----------


## MrOo

Bonjour à tous,
Je constate depuis deux-trois jours un problème avec le Mumble.
Il m'est impossible de me connecter à celui ci car il me demande un password.

J'ai tenter de relancer l'ordinateur, reinstaller mumble, refaire un certificat. 
Rien n'y fait, à chaque lancement on me demande un password.

Avez-vous déjà constaté le problème et connaissez-vous la solution ?

Merci,

----------


## Wobak

Heu ça me parait bizarre comme bug. Jamais entendu parler par ici. T'as essayé de formater ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> T'as essayé de formater ?


Je suis Roland Flure et j'approuve ce message.

----------


## MrOo

Non, mais il est simplement hors de question que je formate pour un difficulté d'accès à Mumble.

Mais le formatage n'est pas une solution, c'est simplement un moyen de contourner le problème. D'autant que rien ne me dit que cela réglera le problème.

Avez-vous une solution plus constructive à proposer ?

----------


## Wobak

Oui. 

Lire le premier post.

Mumble demande un mot de passe parce que le nom d'utilisateur est déjà pris par ton précédent certificat. Il faut qu'un modérateur mumble supprime ton certificat de la base pour que tu puisses te reconnecter.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Non, mais il est simplement hors de question que je formate pour un difficulté d'accès à Mumble.



©Sébum

----------


## Hazazel

L'originalité de ce post va vous méduser: apparemment j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certificat et je ne peux donc plus me connecter au serveur!
Si un gentil modo/admin passe dans le coin, pourrait-il virer Hazazel de la userlist?

Merci! ( Promis ça recommencera plus  :Emo:  )

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Accessoirement le problème de MrOo est le même que j'avais eu y'a quelques temps et c'était un problème côté serveur... Ça se confirme s'il ne peut créer non plus de certificat pour un nouveau compte ni corrigé en important son certificat sauvegardé... Problème réglé à l'époque en supprimant mon compte ou certif côté serveur.

----------


## Wobak

> Accessoirement le problème de MrOo est le même que j'avais eu y'a quelques temps et c'était un problème côté serveur... Ça se confirme s'il ne peut créer non plus de certificat pour un nouveau compte ni corrigé en important son certificat sauvegardé... Problème réglé à l'époque en supprimant mon compte ou certif côté serveur.


Alors on ne va pas retourner la situation s'il te plait  ::): 

C'est un problème côté client qui ne sait pas sauvegarder son certificat. La solution peut se faire côté client en apprenant à lire un tutoriel. Une fois le mal fait, on fait ce qu'on peut côté serveur.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Alors on ne va pas retourner la situation s'il te plait 
> 
> C'est un problème côté client qui ne sait pas sauvegarder son certificat. La solution peut se faire côté client en apprenant à lire un tutoriel. Une fois le mal fait, on fait ce qu'on peut côté serveur.


Y'a pas que des gens qui ne font pas de sauvegardes ou dont les sauvegardes ne fonctionnent pas.

Mais j'aurais juré avoir lu qu'il n'arrivait pas non plus avec un autre pseudo... auquel cas c'était le serveur le fautif !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Oui mais c'est bien connu, c'est un peu comme le stylo qui fait des fautes tout seul ou qui fait des erreurs quand il écrit, le bougre !!  :tired: 

Le vilain serveur mumble qui fait des misères à ses utilisateurs ! Bouh quel gros pas beau !!  ::ninja:: 

(Je n'ai JAMAIS eu aucun problème pour remettre en place mon certificat, JAMAIS. J'ai formaté plusieurs fois et j'ai toujours pu réimporter mon certificat.)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si je parle de plusieurs comptes ce n'est pas pour rien. C'est ce qui fait la différence entre un certificat perdu et un blocage par le serveur. Dans le premier cas tu crées un autre compte et ça passe tout seul (cf le nombre de bidulenumero2...), dans le second tu ne peux rien faire tant que côté serveur tu n'es pas supprimé.

Et me dites pas que ça n'existe pas, vous m'avez réglé ce problème une fois ici, une fois via steam, et quand j'avais remonté le problème sur le forum sourceforge, on m'a répondu que c'était connu mais pas de solution pour le moment car ça n'arriverait qu'en réponse à une attaque (du point de vue du soft).
Idem pour les exports/imports de certif, c'est un bug connu, peu fréquent et qui est continuellement suivit. 

Et dans les deux cas je n'ai pas dit que c'était un problème du serveur, juste que y'a que côté serveur qu'on peut corriger (en dehors de créer un autre compte si c'est juste un import qui ne passe pas). 

Alors retourne bouffer des rillettes, t'es mauvais en foutage de gueule !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ce doit être un complot ! Je suis certain que le serveur est dans le coup !
C'est marrant quand même, sur toute la clique que je côtoie sur le mumble, y'en a pas un qui a eu ce genre de problèmes depuis des années maintenant  :tired:  
Tu peux continuer à défendre la veuve et l'orphelin mais en attendant, quand on sait lire et qu'on suit la procédure, on a pas de problèmes...
C'est donc forcément un complot des vilains serveurs mumble envers toi et quelques utilisateurs pris au hasard  ::ninja::  
Et c'est pas comme si tu tenais ce discours régulièrement (qui nous gave soit dit en passant). Vous avez déjà bien de la chance que certains admins soient patients à supprimer des certificats comme si on avait une montagne de merde sans avoir de pelle...  ::(: 
Bref, c'est lourd, faut savoir lire point barre et si y'en a qui sont pas contents, ils peuvent aussi se casser et arrêter de nous baver sur les rouleaux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ok donc t'es juste un troll et tu veux juste me crasher dessus ?

J'ai pas dit que c'est fréquent, j'ai pas parlé de complot, j'ai pas dit non plus que c'était la faute du serveur, juste que quand ce bug arrive, on peut rien faire d'autre que côté serveur sauf preuve du contraire. 
Je n'ai pas parlé que c'était le cas de beaucoup de monde, j'ai pas dit que c'était la faute au serveur si la moitié des gens ne sauvegardaient pas leur certifs.

Et où t'as vu que je tenais un discours déjà, et encore plus un discours régulier ? 
Faut arrêter de te foutre de ma gueule trente seconde, je parlais d'un bug, je me suis repris en voyant que MrOo n'avait pas testé avec un autre compte, et donc ça c'est un discours pour vous faire chier ? Si je poste tous les 6 mois sur ce topic, c'est déjà beaucoup (et trop à voir ta réaction), et très majoritairement pour une question en rapport avec un bug ou en réponse à un tel problème, ah et une fois ou deux pour demander des chans en plus. 

Et comme tu dis faut savoir lire, trouve un seul message sur ce topic où ailleurs où je dis quelque chose envers les admins et modos ? J'ai juste mal compris un gars et tenté de l'aider en pensant, par erreur, à un autre problème et c'est un drame pour toi ? Sérieux, reprends tes pilules.

Je n'ai jamais rien dit sur vous, juste eu des soucis et demandé de l'aide sur ce topic (principalement à propos d'un bug de son d'ailleurs, et on m'a fort bien aidé), mais quand je lis tes messages là, oui y'a de quoi baver sur tes  rouleaux.

----------


## Vader_666

Dites les gars et si vous dormiez plus au lieu de vous envoyer des noms d'oiseaux, ça irait peut-être mieux dans vos petits coeurs de teenagers sur le retour...

Parce que poster à 1h15 sur une histoire de certificat mumble... Mouais... Réponse à 2h17 ? Renvoi de balle à 3h52 ?! Retour de baton... 6h42 !!? Réponse à 7h49 ?  :tired: 

C'est pas un problème de mumble que vous avez, désolé, mais le manque de sommeil qui vous met sur les nerfs. Et pour ça, même en rebootant l'internet 2.0, on a aucun soin. Désolé.  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Genre tu ne sais pas que je dors pas la nuit. -.-*

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et pour ça, même en rebootant l'internet 2.0, on a aucun soin. Désolé.


Attends un peu que SOPA nous fasse revenir aux sites en 800*600 et à Caramail. Il sera loin l'Internet 2.0  ::o:

----------


## Frite

> Dites les gars et si vous dormiez plus au lieu de vous envoyer des noms d'oiseaux, ça irait peut-être mieux dans vos petits coeurs de teenagers sur le retour...

----------


## Orochi

Et pour ceux sans culture, ça veut dire quoi ce dessin ?
J ai rien trouvé sur Knowyourmeme....

----------


## Ckao

> culture (...)J'ai rien trouvé sur Knowyourmeme....


C'est le jugement de Salomon.

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'est le jugement de Salomon.


Et c'est pas sur Knowyourmeme ?  ::o:

----------


## Ckao

Leur DB doit pas être à jour.

----------


## Sao

Knowyourmeme va fermer, son dirigeant Groucho Dotnet a été pris en train regarder un épisode téléchargé du commissaire Maigret.

----------


## Nono

C'est bien de chercher à s'instruire, mais sur knowyourmeme, vraiment ?

----------


## MrOo

> Oui. 
> 
> Lire le premier post.
> 
> Mumble demande un mot de passe parce que le nom d'utilisateur est déjà pris par ton précédent certificat. Il faut qu'un modérateur mumble supprime ton certificat de la base pour que tu puisses te reconnecter.


Malgré la manipulation dont tu parles, le problème reste toujours identique...
Rien à faire il me demande toujours un mot de passe au lancement du serveur.

----------


## ComDenis

Hello ici, j'ai une question, ma copine tente d'utiliser Mumble via son Iphone 4. Pour rejoindre le serveur, aucun soucis, pour le certificat, aucun soucis, mais n'ayant pas accès à l'onglet Self > Register elle ne peut quitter la Mare au canards. 

J'ignore si la question à déja été soulevée, donc désolé si c'est le cas !
Merci !

----------


## MoB

J'ai essayé en vain de vous parler mais vous ne m'entendiez pas donc on va la refaire ici.
De notre coté on ne peut pas l'enregistrer, pourtant de mémoire on pouvait le faire avant, donc m'est d'avis que le souci doit venir de la connexion via l'iphone.


@MrOo : Pas de certificat à ce nom donc je n'ai pas pu le supprimer.

----------


## ComDenis

Ok ! Merci pour la réponse on va essayer de voir si on peut faire un truc côté Iphone !

----------


## Wobak

> Malgré la manipulation dont tu parles, le problème reste toujours identique...
> Rien à faire il me demande toujours un mot de passe au lancement du serveur.


Comme je t'ai dit il faut qu'un modo mumble supprime ton certificat côté serveur. Attends une validation ici pour pouvoir te reconnecter. 

Avec quel pseudo essayes-tu de te connecter ?

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé pleins de Mr, Mr(oo) etc... Ca devrait le faire là.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ca devrait le faire là.


En attendant la page suivante  :tired:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> J'ai supprimé pleins de Mr, Mr(oo) etc... Ca devrait le faire là.


Et les demandes suivantes...  :tired:

----------


## Grivr

Hello,
Au lancement de mumble j'ai ça sur mon bureau:

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer avant que je desinstalle?

----------


## Roland Flure

Jamais vu.
Perso j'aurais désinstallé/réinstallé, mais faut dire que je suis un bourrin avec les trucs qui marchent pas.

----------


## Ckao

> T'as un patch ici, c'est un problème récent.

----------


## TroyMcClure

> Changé de PC, j'ai bien fait un backup, restoré, mais ça ne marche point cette affaire et ça me demande un mot de passe comme si de rien n'était. Donc à la prochaine occasion si quelqu'un pouvait supprimer la certif de mon pseudo ce serait très apprécié !


Je retente le coup, mon message est apparemment passé inaperçu, y'aurait-il un admin mumble qui aurait l'extrême amabilité de supprimer la certif de mon pseudo. J'ai dû me débrouiller comme un manche au backup de mon PC, en l'état actuel des choses je ne peux pas me connecter.
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de te supprimer. Tu n'as plus qu'à créer un nouveau certificat avec le même pseudo.

----------


## Grivr

> T'as un patch ici, c'est un problème récent.


Merci bien  :;): 
Je vais tester ça

Edit: le 3ème lien patch le .exe  Ca marche nickel maintenant, encore merci!!

----------


## glupsglups

Petite question, je viens de réinstaller mumble après un formatage, et j'ai un son tout pourris quand il ce passe quelque chose sur le chat (message/arrivé de quelqu'un).
J'ai beau activer/désactiver la synthèse vocal j'ai toujours la même chose.
Ma question est donc: Comment on supprime cette merde ? sachant qu'avant formatage j'avais aucun problèmes.

----------


## Sao

Toi t'as pas pris le compte premium.

----------


## edenwars

Hello

Ayant récemment formater mon pc pour cause de carte mère défectueuse, je souhaiterais reavoir une nouvelle certif mumble si possible.
Pour pouvoir discuter avec les coins coins.

Et cette fois, je la fous dans mon hdd externe... ::P: h34r:



Merci 

Spoiler Alert! 


beaucouille

----------


## Chocolouf

Yop les canards.

J'ai eu la même couille que Grivr et j'ai beau avoir téléchargé le fix, il y a un problème lors du décompressage.

J'ai utilisé le 2ème lien et apparemment ça me l'a réinstallé et j'ai plus de certif. Si c'était possible d'effacer mon ancien au nom de Chocolouf.
Merci et désolé.

Edith : Bon il semblerai que mon certif n'a pas été supprimé puisque j'ai pu me reconnecter sous Chocolouf, donc fausse alerte.

----------


## galoustic

Ca vient de chez moi ou le mumble est tout cassé ?

----------


## Sao

Chez moi ça marche.

----------


## Avathar

Hop, vous avez repéré, y'a 2 chan Magicka, un dans Trucs Moyen Ageux et un dans Trucs Casual

----------


## Sao

C'est marrant, j'ai formaté, j'ai remis mon certificat qui était sauvegardé sur mon disque dur externe et ça a marché.

----------


## edenwars

Je n'ai rien dis....

----------


## flochy

> C'est marrant, j'ai formaté, j'ai remis mon certificat qui était sauvegardé sur mon disque dur externe et ça a marché.


Faudrait peut être mieux qu'un admin te supprime ton certificat et que tu en refasses un, ça marcherait peut être mieux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Je pense aussi que c'est plus sûr. Pour que ça fonctionne aussi bien, c'est forcément que quelque chose a merdé quelque part  :tired:

----------


## DJCot

> C'est marrant, j'ai formaté, j'ai remis mon certificat qui était sauvegardé sur mon disque dur externe et ça a marché.


J'ai fait pareil que toi, je dois être poursuivi par la déveine : ça marche nickel aussi.

Je vais formater, par principe de sécurité.

----------


## edenwars

Hello


Juste pour dire, je n'arrive plus à me connecter, il me demande un password, avant ça fonctionnait bien...


Please

----------


## Roland Flure

Ah bah tu vois Sao, je savais bien que ça avait merdé quelque part. T'as réussi à péter le certificat de edenwars en formatant  ::o:

----------


## Sao

Haha §

----------


## edenwars

Hello

Alors, c'est bon pour mumble?


Merci bien

----------


## Vader_666

Quel est le pseudo avec lequel tu tentes de te connecter ?  ::):

----------


## edenwars

Bah edenwars pardi

----------


## Wobak

> Bah edenwars pardi


Pas de "edenwars pardi" sur le serveur, désolé.

 ::ninja::

----------


## edenwars

> Pas de "edenwars pardi" sur le serveur, désolé.

----------


## Vader_666

Ceci dit quand j'ai regardé il n'y avait pas de "edenwars" enregistré non plus.

----------


## MoB

Je sens que ca va me plaire.

----------


## Canarrhes

Hey les canards!

J'ai tout fait correctement (enfin je crois  ::ninja::  ) mais je ne parviens pas à me connecter au Moumble, l'icone connexion reste grisée et je me demande si ce n'est pas une histoire de port qui est mise automatiquement sur 64738, c'est normal?

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux prendre un screenshot ?

----------


## Pataplouf

Pourriez-vous supprimer "Pataplouf" ? Merci, tout ça.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait !  ::):

----------


## kenji rip

Mon mumble veut plus se lancer j'ai un message d'erreur avec "une référence a été envoyé par le serveur", wtf???? J'ai bien sur déjà essayé de désinstaller reinstaller et il s'est toujours bien lancé jusqu'à aujourd'hui...

----------


## Dolordo

Bonjour, vous pourriez supprimer Dolordo, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Mon mumble veut plus se lancer j'ai un message d'erreur avec "une référence a été envoyé par le serveur", wtf???? J'ai bien sur déjà essayé de désinstaller reinstaller et il s'est toujours bien lancé jusqu'à aujourd'hui...


Télécharge-le à nouveau et réinstalle le. Il y a eu une merdouille avec leur certificat (comme quoi il n'y a pas que les utilisateurs) il faut bien prendre la dernière version.




> Bonjour, vous pourriez supprimer Dolordo, s'il vous plait ?


Peut-être qu'un autre admin est passé avant moi, mais il n'y a pas d'utilisateur ayant ce pseudo.

----------


## Casius

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un petit problème, J'ai du formater mon pc et j'ai réinstaller mumble (C'est pas réciproque :P ) et quand je me connecte il me disent que mon "nom d'utilisateur (Mini Black Elf) est invalide" j'en met un autre (casius) et la ils me disent que "c'est un mauvais mot dep asse pour l'utilisateur enregistré" J’espère que vous aller pouvoir m'aider !

Merci d'avance et bonne journée ^^

----------


## Vader_666

Tu ne peux pas avoir d'espace dans ton pseudo (pour le 1) et pour le 2 un utilisateur avec ce pseudo existe déjà.

----------


## Casius

Merci pour ta réponse, mais casius c'est moi a la base x), sa serait possible que tu m’efface et que je recrée mon certificat ? ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non Casius c'est un autre gars sur mumble à priori. 

Tu devrais essayer de t'enregistrer avec MiniBlackElf sans espaces ou trouver un autre pseudo (genre Casius_MBE).

----------


## Casius

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses très rapide les gars, sa marche, vous avez assurez !  ::): 

Bonne fin de journée (o:

----------


## Roland Flure

Bisou à ton frangin (un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de Medic, en tant que Heavy  :Emo:  )

----------


## Casius

J'y manquerais pas  ::): , moi c'était en soldier  :;):  !

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

J'ai cru que j'etais polio au point de pas pouvoir installer le logiciel et ben non je suis juste tombé sur le jour ou ce dernier bug a cause d'une date périmée et donc il faut faire une MAJ 1.2.3a...

----------


## Vevster

> Boulet de plus ici  j'ai l'excuse d'être jeune papa et d'avoir eu un plantage majeur de PC ...comment ça elle marche pas mon excuse?


Hello, 

n'ayant rien vu passé suite à ce message, pourriez vous effacer toute trace de Vevster sous Mumble histoire que je recommence la manip? 

Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Vevster

Merci

----------


## Bah

> Merci


Change pas les composantes de ta bécane, sinon tu as droit qu'à 3 installations...

----------


## Ckao

> Change pas les composantes de ta bécane, sinon tu as droit qu'à 3 installations...


 :^_^:

----------


## Roland Flure

Il peut prendre un compte _premium_ sinon.

----------


## DJCot

> Il peut prendre un compte _premium_ sinon.


Les conditions ont changé ou il faut toujours payer par chèque ?

----------


## Wobak

On accepte Paypal maintenant !

----------


## Charmide

Pourriez-vous détruire toute trace d'un certain "Charmide" dans vos bases de données sivouplait?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done.

----------


## Vader_666

Bonjour,

J'ai formaté et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certificat, pourriez-vous le supprimer s'il vous plait ? Mon pseudo était "Toto0o0o0o"  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas trouvé de Toto0o0o0o. Par contre j'ai trouvé TataAaAaAa. C'est toi ?

----------


## Charmide

Merci bien. 
Belle tentative de détournement, à une lettre près ça passait  ::trollface:: 

PS: La freebox révolution c'est du caca. Ne sauvegardez rien dessus.

----------


## Vader_666

> Pas trouvé de Toto0o0o0o. Par contre j'ai trouvé TataAaAaAa. C'est toi ?


 :tired:  Pourtant je suis sur de mon pseudo.

----------


## edenwars

Hello


En ce qui concerne edenwars, c'est ok aussi?



Merci bien

----------


## Vader_666

J'avais répondu : apparemment il n'y a pas de pseudo edenwars. Donc soit c'est pas ce pseudo là, soit tu peux te connecter et t'enregistrer.

----------


## edenwars

Auparavant sur canardpc, j'avais le pseudo edenhell.
J'avais demander a ce que l'on me le change.

Ce qui à été fait.

Et pareil sous mumble.


Mais là, je viens d'essayer edenhell et edenwars.

Ni l'un ni l'autre ne passe.

Pourtant, sur le serv de mes potes et le miens, ça passe.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens, j'ai installé mumble sur mon portable, et j'ai découvert que maintenant c'est indiqué lors de l'installation qu'il faut exporter son certif, y'a même un bouton pour le faire à la fin de l'installation ! Bon ça y est peut être depuis un moment, mais ça ne l'était pas quand j'ai installé mumble sur mon fixe !

----------


## Vader_666

> Auparavant sur canardpc, j'avais le pseudo edenhell.
> J'avais demander a ce que l'on me le change.
> 
> Ce qui à été fait.
> 
> Et pareil sous mumble.
> 
> 
> Mais là, je viens d'essayer edenhell et edenwars.
> ...


J'ai supprimé tout ça. Réessaye, ça devrait aller.

----------


## Yaaa

J'ai un pote qui essaye de se connecter sur le serveur mais ça lui demande un mot de passe. Donc je suppose que ça vient du certif, donc qu'est ce qu'il doit faire ?

----------


## Vader_666

Il nous faudrait son pseudo.
Soit il ne s'est jamais connecté et il essaye de prendre un pseudo déjà utilisé.
Soit il s'est déjà connecté avec un autre certificat.

----------


## Yaaa

C'est kaiser  :;):

----------


## edenwars

> ai supprimé tout ça. Réessaye, ça devrait aller.



Ah, ça fonctionne.


Merci

----------


## commandeur_brin

Quelqu'un peut me faire un tuto pour demeuré de comment faire marcher Mumble sur Windows 7 64bit ou m'indiquer laquelle des 152 pages de topics en parle ? Parceque je n'arrive juste pas à me connecter au serveur Canard PC... :sos:

----------


## Gerardo Poil

Mode d'emploi simplifié :

1. Lire le premier post
2. Le relire pour être sûr.
3. Réaliser les actions demandées.
4. Si ça ne fonctionne pas, retour au point 1.

----------


## Roland Flure

Les trois premiers points sont quand même très très techniques.

----------


## commandeur_brin

2 faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)

Quand j'ouvre le logiciel après l'installation, j'ai un message d'erreur: "une référence à été renvoyée par le serveur". J'ai donc lancé avec l’exécutable de compatibilité (ou un truc du genre) et je suis tombé sur une fenêtre toute vide. Aucun des menus ne me propose de création de certificat et quel que soit la façon dont j'entre les infos du serveur, ça ne se connecte pas !

Donc non, les 3 premiers points ne sont pas très très technique mais ils sont mal expliqués !

Alors peut être que j'ai une galère bien spécifique mais dans tous les cas je n'arrive pas à me connecter ! Merci donc de m'aider pour que je puisse venir vous insulter de vive voix !

----------


## Wobak

Tu as pris la dernière version de Mumble (1.2.3a) ?

----------


## commandeur_brin

J'ai pris celle qui est en point 1 !

----------


## Wobak

Tu as raison ! Voilà le lien de la bonne version : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumb...a.msi/download

Je mets à jour le premier post.

----------


## commandeur_brin

AH AH ! Je ne suis donc pas fou !!!!!!!  ::o:

----------


## DJCot

> AH AH ! Je ne suis donc pas fou !!!!!!!


On m'a toujours dit de chercher la dernière version d'un soft avant de l'installer. C'est même dit dans les (bons) manuels  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Merci donc de m'aider pour que je puisse venir vous insulter de vive voix !


J'aime cet état d'esprit  :Cigare:

----------


## Wobak

> AH AH ! Je ne suis donc pas fou !!!!!!!


Bah non, Fu c'est mon voisin du 3e.

----------


## commandeur_brin

> On m'a toujours dit de chercher la dernière version d'un soft avant de l'installer. C'est même dit dans les (bons) manuels


C'est vrai mais j'ai la mauvaise habitude de suivre bêtement les tutoriels de forum. Surtout sur CPC ou ils sont en général bien tenus et à jour. Je ne suis donc pas fou, mais flemmard ! :D

----------


## Wobak

Mais le tutoriel est à jour, je ne vois pas ce que tu nous reproches du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## commandeur_brin

Ah mais non ! Il n'était pas à jour puisque le lien renvoyais vers une version obsolète de Mumble ! Tu m'as donc trompé. Je ne te le pardonnerais jamais. Tu m'entends ?! Jamais !  :Bave:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ah mais non ! Il n'était pas à jour puisque le lien renvoyais vers une version obsolète de Mumble !


Je vois pas beaucoup de preuves de ce que tu avances.

----------


## commandeur_brin

> Tu as raison ! Voilà le lien de la bonne version : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumb...a.msi/download
> 
> Je mets à jour le premier post.


Voici la preuve de ce que j'avance.

----------


## DJCot

> Voici la preuve de ce que j'avance.


Le suspense est à son paroxysme.

----------


## Alesk

Bon j'ai un bon problème de noob, comment qu'on fait pour récupérer son password ? Vu que le mien que j'pensais que c'était le bon, ben c'est pas le bon...  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est quoi ton pseudal sur Mumble ?

----------


## commandeur_brin

Bon avec l'installation de la nouvelle version c'est effectivement beaucoup mieux ! J'ai réussi à me connecter au serveur mais quand je veux rentrer sur le canal BF3 j'ai ce message:

[11:27:03] Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé dans Battlefield 3 (Browser Game).

Que faut il donc faire ? 

Merci !

----------


## Roland Flure

Lire le premier post (vraiment)  :haha:

----------


## commandeur_brin

> Lire le premier post (vraiment)


 :WTF:  

Ahem...

 ::zzz:: 

Merci !

----------


## Ckao

Fais l'étape 5 aussi, une fois que ça fonctionne beaucoup de monde (dont moi la première fois) ont tendance à l'oublier.

----------


## Alesk

> C'est quoi ton pseudal sur Mumble ?


Zalesk

----------


## Roland Flure

Il te reste plus qu'à supprimer ton certificat et à suivre les cinq points du premier post.

----------


## CaeDron

new_script_forum
enabled_script_on_canard-pc
when:lambda_user_write
prompt:"lire le premier post"
searching_nicknames
when:nickname detected
remove_nickname_mumble_logs

----------


## Alesk

Merci

----------


## Roland Flure

> new_script_forum
> enabled_script_on_canard-pc
> when:lambda_user_write
> prompt:"lire le premier post"
> searching_nicknames
> when:nickname detected
> remove_nickname_mumble_logs


 :^_^:

----------


## Aolti

J'ai un petit problème : j'essaye de me co mais le serveur me demande un mot de passe alors qu'il est dit qu'il n'y a pas de mot de passe . . .
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## CaeDron

lire le premier post

----------


## Aolti

J'ai tous fais comme c'est indiqué sauf qu'à l'étape 3 on me dit que y'a erreur de mot de passe  ::(:  et mumble m'en demande un.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il te reste plus qu'à supprimer ton certificat et à suivre les cinq points du premier post.


Ci-dessus.

----------


## CaeDron

Ouais vous avez vu ?

Roland Flure c'est mon petit dernier, j'ai bien amélioré le script, on le croirait humain, même si tout le monde sait qu'être humain et admin mumble chez CPC est une chose impossible.

----------


## Frite

Alors tu vas te calmer s'il te plaît, Roland c'est moi qui l'ai créé, c'est mon bot de porn ouzbek. Même si il bugge un peu depuis quelque temps, il était parfait quand il s'agissait de pourrir une conversation avec des messages qui n'avaient absolument rien à voir.

----------


## Aolti

Merci Roland Flure  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> Alors tu vas te calmer s'il te plaît, Roland c'est moi qui l'ai créé, c'est mon bot de porn ouzbek. Même si il bugge un peu depuis quelque temps, il était parfait quand il s'agissait de pourrir une conversation avec des messages qui n'avaient absolument rien à voir.


Désolé, j'ai des problèmes avec mes scripts, je n'arrive pas à supprimer ceux que j'ai compilés. Au départ, c'était des tests de bot qui devaient jouer mieux que les humains sans se faire repérer mais je me suis un peu planté; il arrive seulement à ne pas se faire repérer.

----------


## fenrhir

Dîtes, ça serait bien de mettre ce petit lien dans l'OP. Cela permet de remplacer la voix de synthèse vocale (de base en anglais) par une voix française (jusque là rien d'extraordinaire), mais qui est bien compréhensible (miracle).
Utile quand on active la voix de synthèse pour les messages texte des joueurs timides/muets/amputés de la langue/avec Mme qui porte le pantalon  ::ninja:: 

http://www.ac-limoges.fr/ia87/spip.php?article315

----------


## burgzaza

Quelqu'un pourrait me filer le mot de passe svp ? J'ai bien lu et relu la première page, mais que ce soit mumble, ou le certificat lui même ils m'en demandent toujours un... merci.
( C'est vraiment la galère ce programme comparé à teamspeak oO )

----------


## Sao

C'est *kukrapok*.

----------


## Vader_666

> Quelqu'un pourrait me filer le mot de passe svp ? J'ai bien lu et relu la première page, mais que ce soit mumble, ou le certificat lui même ils m'en demandent toujours un... merci.
> ( C'est vraiment la galère ce programme comparé à teamspeak oO )


Il n'y a pas de mot de passe. Soit tu essayes de rentrer avec un pseudo qui est déjà à quelqu'un, soit quelque chose à merdouillé (souvent l'interface chaise-clavier) et il faut qu'on supprime ton utilisateur. Quel est le pseudo que tu as sur mumble ?  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

Le mot de passe c'est magic42lol

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

:tired:

----------


## CaeDron

> 


Ben quoi j'essaie d'aider.

Sinon effectivement je sens que les admins sont bons pour pousser encore une fois la pierre.

----------


## burgzaza

> Il n'y a pas de mot de passe. Soit tu essayes de rentrer avec un pseudo qui est déjà à quelqu'un, soit quelque chose à merdouillé (souvent l'interface chaise-clavier) et il faut qu'on supprime ton utilisateur. Quel est le pseudo que tu as sur mumble ?


C'est burgzaza. ( Je m'étais déjà connecté, mais il y a longtemps, sur un PC différent, c'est peut être le problème.. )
Si un admin peut virer ce faux-moi, merci plein ! 

Aux donneurs de mots de passe bidons, je viens en paix.

----------


## MoB

Voila c'est fait, tu pourras revenir en paix.

----------


## Dark Fread

Dites, j'ai un pote qui vient d'installer Mumble et quand Mumble est lancé, tous ses jeux Steam (y compris les jeux non-Steam lancés via Steam) crashent au chargement... On a essayé de désactiver l'overlay Steam, ça n'arrange rien. Pas moyen de lancer un jeu avec Mumble en train de tourner.

----------


## DJCot

> Dites, j'ai un pote qui vient d'installer Mumble et quand Mumble est lancé, tous ses jeux Steam (y compris les jeux non-Steam lancés via Steam) crashent au chargement... On a essayé de désactiver l'overlay Steam, ça n'arrange rien. Pas moyen de lancer un jeu avec Mumble en train de tourner.


Si tous les jeux Steam plantent maintenant, et que la seule différence c'est Mumble, c'est pas plutôt l'overlay Mumble qu'il faut désactiver ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Yep, c'était effectivement l'overlay Mumble qui foutait le boxon. Merci  ::): 
(ce qui m'a enduit dans l'erreur c'est que j'avais dit à mon pote de le désactiver direct... Et en fait il du se foirer  ::ninja:: )

----------


## LOlo

ya un truc qui coince là, 'jai tout fait la procédure comme il faut et ça me demande toujours un mot de passe  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

T'as dû merder quelque part. Il nous faudrait ton pseudo pour qu'on le vire de la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés.

----------


## Kalzor

Vous pourriez aussi virer CheddardStark svp, que je puisse recréer un compte avec mon pseudo actuel (ou le rename en Kalzor si c'est plus rapide) ? 

Edit : Encore Merci, du rapide en plus !

----------


## LOlo

ben mon pseudo c'est LOlo , et MonsieurLOlo j'ai tenté les deux ça marche pas  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

Si t'essayes différents pseudos avec le même certificat, ça risque pas de fonctionner  :tired: 
Si personne peut s'en occuper avant ce soir, tu peux recréer un certificat tout propre avec un autre pseudo et te connecter avec pour dépanner. On fera le ménage dans ton bordel ce soir  :;):

----------


## LOlo

> Si t'essayes différents pseudos avec le même certificat, ça risque pas de fonctionner 
> Si personne peut s'en occuper avant ce soir, tu peux recréer un certificat tout propre avec un autre pseudo et te connecter avec pour dépanner. On fera le ménage dans ton bordel ce soir


Ok j'ai pris comme pseudo Locrate ça fonctionne  ::):  si tu pouvez voir ce qui ce passe avec LOlo ça me ferais plaisir  ::):  un grand merci à toi d'avance.

----------


## Mijka

Y a de plus en plus de canards qui se mettent à Aion depuis qu'il est free2play, mais on se retrouve à squatter des chans inutilisés : serait-il possible d'en créer un "Aion" svp ?  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ok j'ai pris comme pseudo Locrate ça fonctionne  si tu pouvez voir ce qui ce passe avec LOlo ça me ferais plaisir  un grand merci à toi d'avance.


J'ai trouvé aucun LOlo, du coup j'ai renommé ton Locate en LOlo.




> Y a de plus en plus de canards qui se mettent à Aion depuis qu'il est free2play, mais on se retrouve à squatter des chans inutilisés : serait-il possible d'en créer un "Aion" svp ?


Vu que j'ai la flemme de regarder si votre nombre justifie un chan, c'est créé.

----------


## CaeDron

> Vu que j'ai la flemme de regarder si votre nombre justifie un chan, c'est créé.


 :tired: 
Tu faiblis, Roland.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Tu faiblis, Roland.


Bah en contre-partie j'ai voulu virer les canaux Champions Online et DCUO, mais j'ai pas les droits pour dégager les trucs que j'ai pas créés.
En pondant le chan Aion, je m'octroie _de facto_ le privilège de le renommer, d'en changer la description, et de le virer  :Cigare:

----------


## Frite

D'ailleurs Roland, je sais pas si t'as remarqué, mais il y a deux chans Magicka différents. Ça fait très brouillon comme organisation, ça donne vraiment une mauvaise image du mag.

----------


## DJCot

> D'ailleurs Roland, je sais pas si t'as remarqué, mais il y a deux chans Magicka différents. Ça fait très brouillon comme organisation, ça donne vraiment une mauvaise image du mag.


Toi aussi, tu te désabonnes ? :drapeau breton:

----------


## Frite

Et je brûle ma carte de membre premium.

La gestion du mumble on dirait la MNEF.  :tired:

----------


## Unarmed

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé je vais certainement passé pour un boulet mais bon tant pis! Je viens de réinstaller Mumble 123a par contre impossible de voir le serveur mumble parmi tout ceux disponibles en france. Je me suis déjà connecté il y a un bout de temps mais là je ne retrouve rien... cela dit qqe chose à qq1?

----------


## DJCot

1. A l'invite de connexion, Ajouter un nouveau...
2. Se reporter au post 1.
3. ???
4. PROFIT !

----------


## Roland Flure

La Mystérieuse Légende de la Page 1 perdue  ::lol::

----------


## Unarmed

J'ai enfin retrouvé le serveur je n'avais pas pensé qu'on pouvait le rechercher j'attendais benoitement qu'il apparaisse... c'est mon côté "gnéééééé"...

----------


## CaeDron

> La Mystérieuse Légende de la Page 1 perdue


Alors la page 1 existait vraiment  :Emo: 

Comment cela se fait-il alors que le topic en fasse 154 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DJCot

> Alors la page 1 existait vraiment 
> 
> Comment cela se fait-il alors que le topic en fasse 154 ?


Parce qu'une entité diabolique du nom de Flood ainsi que ses séides Jedemandecarjenelisjamaislapage1 et Detoutefaçonjenycomprendsrien on tenté d'instiller le doute et le chaos dans le topic du royaume de Mumble.

Mais il reste les preux chevaliers intrépides et puissants regroupés dans la castes _Les Admins Mumble_ qui tentent de faire respecter la loi et l'ordre dans le royaume.

----------


## Frite

En attendant ce sont les admins mumble qui floodent de photos débiles.  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'ai enfin retrouvé le serveur je n'avais pas pensé qu'on pouvait le rechercher j'attendais benoitement qu'il apparaisse... c'est mon côté "gnéééééé"...


Sans aller jusqu'à le rechercher, t'as l'adresse et toute la procédure dans la page 1  :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Serait il possible de renommer Unk "Zaltak" et Aun "Bozo le clown" afin que je ne puisse plus les confondre ?

Ah et en passant, il parait qu'on ne peut pas muter un membre sur mumble qui a trop de "pouvoir", je suppose donc un modo ou admin...
Pendant que je me foutais de Unk pensant que c'était Aun, ce dernier était revenu et me répondait, sauf que je l'avais mute donc je n'entendais rien de ses réponses à mes taunt !  ::P:  (j'ai percuté après quelques minutes vu que les autres parlaient mais je ne comprenais rien à la conversation, forcément si le gars qui pose des questions est muted... ).

Tout ça pour dire qu'il me semble que Unk possède des droits mais qu'il peut se faire muted very easy !  ::o: 

ps : ce n'est pas écrit sur la page 1 normalement, mais bon je l'ai perdue  de vue y'a bien longtemps...

----------


## Algent

Freudeu qui débarque dans un chan de joueur de ME3 pour nous spoiler la fin c'est vraiment une attitude moyenne  :tired: .

----------


## CaeDron

> Freudeu qui débarque dans un chan de joueur de ME3 pour nous spoiler la fin c'est vraiment une attitude moyenne .


Bof, vous l'avez acheté plein pot, vous le méritez.  ::trollface::

----------


## Harfangdesneige

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur et ping mumble.canardpc.com m'indique un taux de perte de paquets de 100%, ce sont les deux chans Magicka qui ont cassé le serveur ou c'est parce que j'ai pas lu la page un ?

----------


## DJCot

C'est pas plutôt ton pare-feu ou un truc dans ces eaux-là ? Ping OK, connexion OK chez moi.

----------


## CaeDron

Sans doute que tu n'as pas assez lu la page 1.

----------


## Harfangdesneige

Bon ben ça remarche sans raisons apparentes. Ça devait être ma connexion pourrave.

----------


## CaeDron

> Bon ben ça remarche sans raisons apparentes. Ça devait être ma connexion pourrave.


La relecture de la page 1 est une source infinie de solutions à tout les problèmes.

----------


## ticonderoga

M'enfin, je spoil pas moi...

----------


## Redlight

Comme le faisait remarquer Nitoo sur le topic de Diablo 3 : avec la sortie imminente (15 mai) et les canard de plus en plus nombreux sur le beta, ça serait cool d'avoir le petit chan qui va bien sur mumble.

A vot' bon coeur...

----------


## Bah

Dans l'arborescence "casual" alors.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est aussi ce que je me disais.

C'est créé, dans la section suggérée par Bahnouchet.
Tant que j'y étais j'ai aussi créé cinq sous-canaux, leurs noms pourris ayant un rapport avec les classes).

Ianou a vu qu'ils ont été renommés une paire de fois vu qu'il a squatté le canal parent environ dix secondes après sa création  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Merci bauciou !

----------


## phalae

bonjour,

Je ne peux plus me connecter. pseudo: phalae, merci de m'aider  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> bonjour,
> 
> Je ne peux plus me connecter. pseudo: phalae, merci de m'aider


La page 1 t'aidera avec plaisir.

----------


## sucemoncabot

Tiens salut, ça vous parle un msg d'erreur type: (Mumble.exe) Une référence a été renvoyée par le serveur
=> du coup ça démarre pas.
Je ne l'avais pas lançé depuis ptet 2 mois?

De bonnes âmes me disent de delete mon certif?

----------


## CaeDron

Je viens de vérifier, la page 1 remarche. Tu peut la consulter à nouveau.

----------


## sucemoncabot

=> "go réinstall", t'économisais quelques mots. Par contre moins sarcastique, eh ouais. Peut pas tout avoir hein.

Edit: je confrme la nécessité de repasser une couche de client plus frais.

----------


## CaeDron

Sauf que du coup ton ancien pseudo est resté dans la base de logs de Mumble non ? Enfin bref, lire la page 1 >*

----------


## Mjoln

Je viens d'installer la version android. Mais il refuse de se connecter sans mot de passe. Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à la faire fonctionner ?

----------


## fenrhir

Nan, la version Android n'est plus développée depuis bien longtemps, et elle ne supporte pas les connexions avec certificat.

----------


## Mjoln

Ok, Merci  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

Faudrait le rajouter dans la page 1, tiens.

----------


## Sao

C'est marrant, dans les utilisateurs enregistrés sur Mumble on a deux pseudos _Caedron_, avec deux orthographes différentes.
Toi qui floodes ce topic à parler de la page 1 tous les 2 posts et à jouer au modo qui n'en est pas un, t'as pensé à sauvegarder ton certificat ?

Pardon, tes certificats ?

Juste pour savoir.

----------


## MoB

Je m'excuse par avance pour dame Lili mais :
Sao, marry me !

----------


## flochy

Tu peux l’appeler Sao-Minou...

 ::siffle::

----------


## Frite

MoB, t'es gentil, mais si tu veux épouser Sao, il va falloir me demander sa main d'abord (et surtout faire péter la dot), c'est mon fils. On a des preuves en photos.
Et si j'habitais dans le Nord, ce serait moi qui l'épouserais, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Carpette

Cherchez pas, Sao rapa lieu

----------


## CaeDron

> C'est marrant, dans les utilisateurs enregistrés sur Mumble on a deux pseudos _Caedron_, avec deux orthographes différentes.
> Toi qui floodes ce topic à parler de la page 1 tous les 2 posts et à jouer au modo qui n'en est pas un, t'as pensé à sauvegarder ton certificat ?
> 
> Pardon, tes certificats ?
> 
> Juste pour savoir.


Bah déjà je m'amuse juste à freetroll, désolé si ça a blessé particulièrement quelqu'un.
Ensuite il me semble avoir déjà fait une demande de suppression de pseudos, donc je suppose que cela n'avait pas du être fait.

J'ai mon certif pour le pseudo actuel, et j'utilise Skype donc j'en ai plus vraiment besoin.


EDIT : c'est juste que je ne voulais plus du pseudo CaeDron sur mumble pour la deuxième fois

----------


## Sao

Okay monsieur.
C'est juste qu'au bout de beauuuucoup de fois c'est plus très drôle, surtout que les demandes de modifs/de suppressions de certifs sont plus polies qu'avant, et que les gens qui postent un message sur ce fil s'attendent pas forcément à une réponse du type "Go lire la page 1 noob".

C'est sûr qu'on grogne parce que malgré les instructions il y a toujours des gens qui (même après plusieurs certifs) n'ont toujours pas compris le principe, mais finalement c'est pas si terrible que ça.

Et ouais, se marier avec Mob, ouais. Faut juste régler ça avec Frite, il est chiante pour tout ce qui concerne les histoires avec des zizis.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Faut juste régler ça avec Frite, il est chiante pour tout ce qui concerne les histoires avec des zizis.


C'est un maman ultra protecteur  :Emo:

----------


## Frite

T'es jaloux parce que Sao il a les meilleurs parents du monde.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ouai, j'ai bien fait de refuser ses avances ! C'est un véritable pute quoi !

----------


## Mijka

[Certificat]

Coucou ! Un pote n'arrive pas à s'enregistrer sur le mumble (et donc à naviguer entre les canaux, à part l'acceuil) car il se connecte sur le mumble via une application android, serait-il possible d'enregistrer "nyanunicorn" (sic) s'il vous plait ?  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> Je viens d'installer la version android. Mais il refuse de se connecter sans mot de passe. Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à la faire fonctionner ?





> Nan, la version Android n'est plus développée depuis bien longtemps, et elle ne supporte pas les connexions avec certificat.

----------


## Mijka

Mais lui arrive à se connecter (je lui parle actuellement), c'est pas exactement le même problème non ?

Faut juste l'enregistrer manuellement.

----------


## Sao

C'est pas possible, je viens d'essayer.

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai essayé il y a quelques mois aussi, et c'était impossible.
Par contre là c'était fourbe, la réponse n'était pas sur la page 1 mais sur la page précédente.

----------


## CaeDron

> J'ai essayé il y a quelques mois aussi, et c'était impossible.
> Par contre là c'était fourbe, la réponse n'était pas sur la page 1 mais sur la page précédente.


La fourberie est double puisqu'au moment où il a posté, ce n'était pas sur la page précédente mais bien sur la dernière page  ::ninja::

----------


## Mijka

Trop de fourberie pour un seul homme !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Il fonctionne en ce moment? parceque j'ai délai de connexion dépassé depuis tout à l'heure...  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Non il fonctionne.

----------


## MoB

C'est étrangement calme en ce moment. Il doit se passer quelque chose dans la matrice.

----------


## Charmide

Tu peux supprimer mon certificat si tu veux.

----------


## Roland Flure

Okay, installe TeamViewer et je prends la main sur ta machine pour faire ça  :;):

----------


## Charmide

J'aurais trop peur de la possibilité de formatage  ::ninja:: 

Je pensais surtout au machin côté serveur, mais c'est vrai qu'on peut se poser la question: est-ce vraiment justifié de ma part de l’appeler certificat? 
Voilà, au final on a un débat sur la terminologie de la cryptographie mumbleienne pour passer le temps !

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'aurais trop peur de la possibilité de formatage


Mais c'est la solution à tous tes problèmes !

Côté Mumble c'est plus le pseudo enregistré correspondant à ton certificat qu'on vire.

----------


## flochy

> Tu peux supprimer mon certificat si tu veux.


N'oublie pas de supprimer les éventuelles sauvegardes de ton certificat. Sinon, ça sert à rien.

----------


## CaeDron

Et préviens aussi que tu es allé directement à la dernière page sans lire la page 1.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Okay, installe TeamViewer et je prends la main sur ta machine pour faire ça


Tu vas encore le sortir du domaine...  :tired:

----------


## dglacet

Salut à tous,
après une longue période d'absence et n'ayant pas mon pc habituel sous la main mais un vieux portable (de 2008) dépoussiéré, je réinstalle mumble etc... je rentre l'adresse du serveur, je suis la marche à suivre et lors de la connection, il me demande un mot de passe pour accéder au mumble cpc.... impossible de me connecter sans, hors il est précisé qu'il n'y a pas de mdp... une idée?

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut à tous,
> après une longue période d'absence et n'ayant pas mon pc habituel sous la main mais un vieux portable (de 2008) dépoussiéré, je réinstalle mumble etc... je rentre l'adresse du serveur, je suis la marche à suivre et lors de la connection, il me demande un mot de passe pour accéder au mumble cpc.... impossible de me connecter sans, hors il est précisé qu'il n'y a pas de mdp... une idée?


J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter. Attention ça va créer un certificat sur ton vieux PC. Il faut que tu le sauvegardes pour l'importer ensuite sur ton PC principal. Sinon tu auras le même problème quand tu retourneras dessus.

----------


## dglacet

c'est bon, merci grandement

----------


## MoB

> J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur.



Ca marche pas !!!

----------


## Vader_666

Ca devrait marcher !  ::):

----------


## MoB

Ca marche bien !

----------


## DaP

> Il fonctionne en ce moment? parceque j'ai délai de connexion dépassé depuis tout à l'heure...


Pareil chez moi depuis aujourd'hui. Aucun problème pour me connecter à l'autre serveur Mumble que je fréquente. Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Edit : plus aucun problème actuellement.

----------


## Wannamama

Si un admin pouvait supprimer mon certificat (Wannamama), je lui en serais très reconnaissant.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.

----------


## Wannamama

Parfait, merci!

----------


## Gobi

Salut,

J'ai bien lu la page 1, serait-il possible de virer mon certificat (s'il existe) car je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur.

Merci.

----------


## MoB

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le serveur calligraphique de la hotline Mumble Canard PC.

Pour tout demande concernant une suppression de certificat écrivez 1.

1.
Vous avez demandé à être supprimé, veuillez patienter.







































Votre demande a été effectué, vous pouvez vous déconnecter.

----------


## ambroisec

salut un admin pourrait supprimer mon certificat je n arrive pas le retrouver
merci
ambroisec

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## CaeDron

C'est reparti pour une nouvelle page de sueur d'admin.

----------


## ambroisec

merci

----------


## Akajouman

Hey !

Dites, je viens de réinstaller Mumble, je me connecte au serveur et il me demande un mot de passe à la connexion... :/ 

J'avais déjà un pseudal (vu que je m'étais déjà servi du client avant), mais pas souvenir d'un MdP et j'ai tout tenté... Donc si quelqu'un peu avoir accès aux informations...

----------


## DJCot

Si tu as bien sauvegardé ton certificat à ta première connexion au Mumble (cf. page 1), tu as juste à le réimporter.  ::trollface::

----------


## Akajouman

Et si on ne retrouve pas ? :/ 

 ::ninja::

----------


## CaeDron

> Et si on ne retrouve pas ? :/


Ha ben c'est fichu, faudrait que tu télécharges l'internet pour chercher dedans. Si tu veux je te l'apporte dans une disquette  ::ninja::

----------


## La Mimolette

Bonjoir. Un admin pourrait supprimé mes deux certifs Mimo et MI-mol3tte s'il vous plait? Mon pc a implosé, j'ai tout perdu! Merci d'avance!

----------


## Akajouman

Pareil pour le certificat "Akajouman" si il existe...  :Emo:

----------


## MoB

Mimo, MImol3tte, MI-mol3tte, Mimolette et Akajouman supprimés.

MERCI DE SAUVEGARDER VOS CERTIFICATS SUR LE WORLD WIDE WEB !

----------


## CaeDron

Trop mainstream et connu, tout le monde le fait.

----------


## Akajouman

Merci bien ! 

Je peux enfin profiter de mon micro.  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je peux enfin profiter de mon micro.


Profites-en pour profiter de ton webmail  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zifox

Le serveur me demande un mot de passe que je n'ai pas.
J'ai tenté de reimporter le certificat que j'ai créé tout à l'heure (ma première connexion date d'il y a 1 heure environ).

C'est bizarre parce que le premier coup il m'a pas demandé de pass ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Créé un nouveau certificat et réessaye. Ça devrait rouler.

----------


## zifox

> Créé un nouveau certificat et réessaye. Ça devrait rouler.


Effectivement. J'espère qu'il me fera pas le coup à chaque fois...

----------


## Roland Flure

Aucun problème. À la troisième fois on envoie Toto0o0o0o avec un pot de rillettes artisanales _"qualité extra"_ pour oindre le coupable.

----------


## Morty

Petite question gratuite, quelqu'un a essayé sur iPad ? Mon pote n'a plus de vrai PC donc il a essayé la version iPad et ça ne marche pas sur le Mumble canardesque.

----------


## flochy

Ce topic est merveilleux !

Morty : je pense que sur itruc c'est pareil que sur Android : le client ne gère pas les certificats (le truc qu'il faut sauvegarder une fois créé). Du coup, pas d'authentification possible.

----------


## dino86

Bonjour, vu l'arrivée de pas mal de nouveaux sur Wargame: European Escalation suite à la dernière promo, on commence un peu à se sentir à l'étroit sur le canal wargame avec seulement deux chans, c'était pour savoir si il était possible d'en créer quelques uns de plus ? Merci  ::):

----------


## Markus

> Bonjour, vu l'arrivée de pas mal de nouveaux sur Wargame: European Escalation suite à la dernière promo, on commence un peu à se sentir à l'étroit sur le canal wargame avec seulement deux chans, c'était pour savoir si il était possible d'en créer quelques uns de plus ? Merci


Pour être plus précis. Deux de plus serait bien.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je m'en occupe ce soir si personne gère avant.

----------


## Frite

Vous n'avez qu'à aller sur les deux chans Magicka !  ::trollface::

----------


## dino86

Ok merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Deux sous-canaux ajoutés. Les noms pourris, c'est cadeau.

----------


## CaeDron

> Deux sous-canaux ajoutés. Les noms pourris, c'est cadeau.


Par contre, faudrait pas faire un jour un tri dans tout les chans Mumble ?

----------


## Sim's

Dixit le mec qui n'y va jamais.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est pas forcément évident de savoir quand des canaux se dépeuplent. De toute manière le tri est fait quand ça nous prend, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## CaeDron

> Dixit le mec qui n'y va jamais.


Je m'en carre un peu de ta remarque qui vise à pourrir l'ambiance, mais il se trouve qu'il m'arrivait quand même d'aller de temps en temps sur Mumble mais entre autre l'un des raisons qui m'on fait préférer Skype c'est le bazar de chans.

----------


## MoB

Je sens que ca va bientôt me plaire. (Roland Style !)

----------


## Markus

> Deux sous-canaux ajoutés. Les noms pourris, c'est cadeau.


Merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

> [...]mais il se trouve qu'il m'arrivait quand même d'aller de temps en temps sur Mumble mais entre autre l'un des raisons qui m'on fait préférer Skype c'est le bazar de chans.


Étant donné que les canaux sont rangés du mieux possible (par genre), si t'arrives pas à t'y retrouver j'aurai tendance à dire que le problème se situe (comme pour les certificats) entre la chaise et le clavier  :;):

----------


## CaeDron

> Étant donné que les canaux sont rangés du mieux possible (par genre), si t'arrives pas à t'y retrouver j'aurai tendance à dire que le problème se situe (comme pour les certificats) entre la chaise et le clavier


Sauf que le périphérique entre la chaise et le clavier préfère toujours aller au plus simple  :;):

----------


## Gerardo Poil

Mumble -> Options -> Afficher les sous-canaux -> Non. Développer les sous-canaux quand quelqu'un se trouve dessus -> Non plus.

Et le tigre est en toi.

Ha ça sait lire et faire remarquer qu'il faut lire la page 1 mais ça veut pas chercher les solutions hein ! Nom d'un cd de Lara Fabian !

----------


## CaeDron

> Mumble -> Options -> Afficher les sous-canaux -> Non. Développer les sous-canaux quand quelqu'un se trouve dessus -> Non plus.
> 
> Et le tigre est en toi.
> 
> Ha ça sait lire et faire remarquer qu'il faut lire la page 1 mais ça veut pas chercher les solutions hein ! Nom d'un cd de Lara Fabian !


 :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

Paf !  :^_^:

----------


## ticonderoga

Bonsoir, il est 19:17 et Mariachi² donne des résultats sur Mumble, et il n'est ni belge, ni suisse, ni autrichien, quoique qu'autrichien, ça lui plairait bien...

----------


## Sao

Houputain alerte CSA là.

----------


## ticonderoga

J'espère que des sanctions à la hauteur du méfait seront prises assez rapidement, je me sens choqué, de plus il bouffe notre privilège de pays frontalier, ce bonapartiste d'opérette...

----------


## CaeDron

Ne vous inquiétez pas, je suis l'un des 10 agents qui surveillent l'internet. Je télécharge tout le site et tout le serveur Mumble pour avoir des trace du méfait.
On se reverra devant le procureur de Paris.

----------


## Ghorg

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai un problème, j'ai essayé aujourd'hui de me connecter sur mumble de cpc pour la première fois et ... fail, demande de mot de passe, en lisant les pages précédentes ça ressemble fortement aux problèmes de certificat, j'en ai donc créer un mais ... rien toujours la même demande de mot de passe. Que faire ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Attendre qu'on supprime le nom d'utilisateur correspondant au certificat, que tu vas supprimer de ton côté pour en créer un nouveau.
Le pseudo c'est aussi Ghorg ?

----------


## aurel00

J'ai aussi un soucis avec mumble, il me demande un mot de passe!!!

Bon désolé je pense de même que je vais devoir le refaire, pouvez vous s'il vous plait supprimer le profil : aurel00

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ghorg

Oui pseudo Ghorg. Après voyant mes problèmes j'ai crée un autre certificat avec mon prénom (rémi) donc à voir si il y a les deux faudra tous supprimer.

----------


## Roland Flure

Les trois pseudos sont supprimés. Vous n'avez plus qu'à créer de nouveaux certificats et, soyons fous, 

Spoiler Alert! 


à les sauvegarder

.

----------


## DJCot

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à les sauvegarder
> 
> .


Et puis quoi encore ? Z'allez vous ennuyer après  ::ninja:: 

Demande d'info du frangin : un certificat au nom de Cotcot existe-t-il en base ? Il n'a pas essayé de se reconnecter depuis longtemps, et n'est pas sur son main PC.

----------


## Projet 154

Il n'est pas impossible de sauvegarder un certificat, mais faut y penser.

La preuve, j'en ai créé un il y a deux ans après la perte du premier. J'ai pas eu à en recréer depuis.

(exception, règle, toussa)

:coolstorybroproof:

----------


## Charmide

Si vous voulez sauvegarder vos certificats, envoyez moi un MP, je vous donnerai mon adresse pour que vous puissiez me les envoyer.

----------


## Dolg

Bonsoir, j'ai visiblement le même problème, j'ai pris à la légère la nécessité de faire un backup du certificat, et avec mon nouveau pc je n'ai plus accès à l'ancien certificat. Mon pseudo était "Alarkh".

----------


## CaeDron

> Bonsoir, j'ai visiblement le même problème, j'ai pris à la légère la nécessité de faire un backup du certificat, et avec mon nouveau pc je n'ai plus accès à l'ancien certificat. Mon pseudo était "Alarkh".


 ::o: 
Un mec honnête  ::O: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Dolg

C'est à dire ?  ::huh::

----------


## CaeDron

> Bonsoir, j'ai visiblement le même problème, *j'ai pris à la légère la nécessité de faire un backup du certificat*, et avec mon nouveau pc je n'ai plus accès à l'ancien certificat. Mon pseudo était "Alarkh".


 ::trollface::

----------


## haik

Coin
Bon, je viens d'installer Mumble, rapport qu'il y a une course de Race07 qui se prepare.
Apres avoir passé une demi-heure à chercher le chan, je m'apercois enfin qu'il faut déjà se connecter à un serveur...(mec pas doué)
Par contre, je ne vois le serveur mumble.canardpc.com dans la liste? Il est bien en France?

----------


## Ckao

Par la liste c'est la galère, faut utiliser l'option "ajouter nouveau serveur" (l'adresse de trouve en page 1).

----------


## haik

Je viens de trouver, merci!
J'ajoutais bien l'adresse, mais pas le nom, du coup, impossible de cliquer OK...
Tout roule, je sauve le certif ;-)

----------


## Ckao

> Tout roule, je sauve le certif ;-)


Surtout pas malheureux, c'est la raison de vivre de ce topic!  ::ninja::

----------


## serval80

Salut les canards! J'ai installé mumble et créé mon certificat mais il me demande un mot de passe.

----------


## Roland Flure

Alarkh et serval supprimés.



Vous pouvez re-créer un certificat et lire religieusement la page 1  :;):

----------


## Flubber

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mumble/id443472808?mt=8
Enfin une appli avec gestion des certifs  ::P:

----------


## DJCot

> http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mumble/id443472808?mt=8
> Enfin une appli avec gestion des certifs


Ne mets pas ça ici malheureux !  ::o:  Tu te rends pas compte  ::O: 

Maintenant ça va attirer des hipsters pour qui la sauvegarde  :WTF: 

C'est vraiment trop mainstream, et donc augmenter la charge de nos admins Mumble préférés !  ::ninja:: 

Je me permets de réitérer ma question : un certificat au nom de Cotcot existe-t-il en base ? (Ne le supprimez pas encore toutefois  :;): )

----------


## MoB

Et le pire c'est que ça fonctionne bien !
Testé sur mon ifoune et punaise ça va me sauver avec mon non internet pendant mon déménagement.


Mais je crois que la crème de la crème c'est de me dire qu'à partir de maintenant je pourrais faire chier parler avec Freudeu depuis mes toilettes, ma cuisine, dehors, en canoé ... et ça, ça n'a pas de prix §§§

----------


## Carpette

> Et le pire c'est que ça fonctionne bien !
> Testé sur mon ifoune et punaise ça va me sauver avec mon non internet pendant mon déménagement.
> 
> 
> Mais je crois que la crème de la crème c'est de me dire qu'à partir de maintenant je pourrais faire chier parler avec Freudeu depuis mes toilettes, ma cuisine, dehors, en canoé ... et ça, ça n'a pas de prix §§§


En plus, avec ton double chiotte, ça sera double plaisir !

----------


## Ghorg

C'est bon tout fonctionne correctement merci beaucoup et j'ai même sauvegardé le certificat xD

----------


## DJCot

> depuis mes toilettes, ma cuisine, dehors, en canoé ... et ça, ça n'a pas de prix §§§


Rha j'espère que la version Android gère maintenant les certificats...  :Emo:

----------


## flochy

Malheureusement, pour le moment le projet est au point mort (v0.1.1 de novembre 2010)...

----------


## Haraban

Bonjour.

J'ai installé Mumble depuis peu et j'ai créer un certificat (que j'ai sauvegarder) puis je me suis déclaré avec ce certificat sur le serveur mumble. Néanmoins j'ai du faire quelque chose de travers avant ça (j'ai tenter quarante fois de me connecter avec mon certificat de base avant de comprendre qu'il m'en fallait un neuf) car je rencontre le soucis de la demande de mot de passe. Je me demandais donc s'il était possible de supprimer mon profil (pseudo Haraban) pour que je puisse recommencer.

Désolé d'avance du dérangement, je ferais pénitence.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait.

----------


## Haraban

Merci beaucoup et encore désolé.

----------


## Projet 154

Y aurait-il a la possibilité qu'un admin puisse créer un channel "TERA" (ou au pire, renommer un channel existant)?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Tu as un compte premium pour effectuer cette demande ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Je me permets de réitérer ma question : un certificat au nom de Cotcot existe-t-il en base ? (Ne le supprimez pas encore toutefois )


Il y en a un oui.

----------


## Sao

On pourrait le renommer en Pouetpouet.

Qui vote pour ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Pour.

----------


## Vader_666

Pour.

----------


## DJCot

Pour aussi.  ::ninja:: 

Pas besoin de le supprimer alors, je fouille dans mes archives pour retrouver son certificat.  ::ninja::

----------


## buddy

Bonjour,

Je suis un grand débutant avec mumble... Et bien sur, je viens de réussir à m'enregistrer avec comme pseudo mon adresse email... Désolé... Quelqu'un peut me virer de la liste afin que je puisse me réinscrire correctement ?

D'avance merci.

Mon pseudo : Tarto

----------


## MoB

Tu as de la chance j'ai effectivement vu quelqu'un se déco à mon arrivé avec une adresse mail. Elle est donc effacé et tu peux te réinscrire avec un autre pseudo, tout en pensant à sauvegarder ton certificat  :;): 


Oh et puis je viens de me lâcher pour le Chan Tera et ses sous chanel. C'est cadeau.

----------


## buddy

waou merci beaucoup !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Oh et puis je viens de me lâcher pour le Chan Tera et ses sous chanel. C'est cadeau.


Vivement que je puisse voir ça  :Bave:

----------


## DJCot

> Pour aussi. 
> 
> Pas besoin de le supprimer alors, je fouille dans mes archives pour retrouver son certificat.


Bon, pas la peine de renommer le truc, le frangin avait ça sur un vieux disque dur. Comme il ne consulte jamais ses mails, il a stocké ça ailleurs. Sur un disque qu'il avait voulu jeter, c'est tellement plus consulté qu'une boite mail, m'voyez  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> Bon, pas la peine de renommer le truc, le frangin avait ça sur un vieux disque dur. Comme il ne consulte jamais ses mails, il a stocké ça ailleurs. Sur un disque qu'il avait voulu jeter, c'est tellement plus consulté qu'une boite mail, m'voyez


Tu.... tu .... tu veux dire que y'a des gens qui font ce qui est écrit dans le premier post ?

----------


## DJCot

> Tu.... tu .... tu veux dire que y'a des gens qui font ce qui est écrit dans le premier post ?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-n8IFLhIv2R..._rage_meme.gif


Venant de lui ça m'a surpris aussi. Enfin je rappelle : le disque allait connaître la déchetterie sous peu hein, sans moi, vous auriez du remettre sur le métier votre travail.

Votre foi en l'humanité est-elle remontée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Ca faisait un bail que je m'étais pas connecté sur mumble (j'ai la 1.2.3). J'ai crée un nouveau certificat ayant traversé un changement d'ordi, adresse mail perdue, formatages, etc. Puis je veux me connecter au serveur et là PAF§ : demande mdp.

Je crois que j'ai fait aussi un truc de travers (genre un message d'avertissement mal lu  ::ninja:: ).
Un peu d'aide  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de te supprimer, cher Aghora. Il ne te reste plus qu'à créer un nouveau certificat au même nom 

Spoiler Alert! 


et si tu te sers d'un webmail, ça coûte pas plus cher

  :tired:

----------


## Frite

> Un peu d'aide  ?


Hmmm, acheter un micro, par exemple ? Jouer une vraie classe ? Revenir sur Lotro ? Voilà, j'ai répondu, j'ai plein de suggestions pour toi.

----------


## Aghora

Merci cher Roland. 

@Frite : ah non, le micro c'est dans un 2e temps, désolé !

----------


## Pendah

Coucou, j'ai aussi le problème du mot de passe. Je crois que mon pseudo était 'Pendah' comme ici.  ::):  Merci à vous.

----------


## Roland Flure

Pareil que pour les autres  :;):

----------


## Pendah

Parfait merci !

----------


## Ashlook

Manque le channel Patrick pour TERA :/.

----------


## Horban

Merci pour le chan TERA, je viendrai faire un tour ce soir !  ::):

----------


## JazzMano

Yo, juste pour dire que ce mumble il est cool, c'est du mumble de poilu et ça fait plaisir de vanner/charrier/insulter poile au nez en bonne compagnie, merci.

----------


## Roland Flure

_Nouveau message sur le topic Mumble._

- "Bordayl de certificat de chie !"

_Lecture dudit nouveau message._

----------


## Vader_666

Je plussoie

----------


## DJCot

Et c'est l'un de ceux qui vannent/charrient/insultent poil au motoculte ( ::ninja:: ) qui le dit :channelBF3:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bonjour, pourrait on avoir 46 channels supplémentaires pour diablo 3 ?




En vous remerciant ! 




:D

----------


## Mr.Snob

Je dois être une brelle, dès que j'essaye de me connecter j'ai dans la seconde un : l'hôte distant a fermé à distance la connexion. Pas de lancement Diablo III avec des voix de canards  ::(: 

En ne changeant rien ça a marché, l'informatique o//

----------


## CanardNoir

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppp

Rien rien je l'ai trouvé. :D

----------


## CaeDron

> biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppp
> 
> Rien rien je l'ai trouvé. :D


Tu as trouvé le moyen de supprimer ton certificat tout seul ? Mais les pauvres pousseurs de pierres, ils vont faire quoi  :Emo:

----------


## Pocpay

Quelqu'un pourrait supprimer mon ancien certif ? Car j'ai formater et sauvegarder le certif mais sa ne marche pas je sais pas pourquoi merci d'avance (nom du certif: Pocpay).

----------


## Vader_666

> Quelqu'un pourrait supprimer mon ancien certif ? Car j'ai formater et sauvegarder le certif mais sa ne marche pas je sais pas pourquoi merci d'avance (nom du certif: Pocpay).



C'est fait

----------


## AliloH

C'est normal que j'arrive pas du tout a accéder a Mumble même en ayant suivi a la lettre les instructions du premier post du topic ?

----------


## Sao

Ben non.

----------


## Settra1441

Bonjour, j'ai installé Mumble et crée un certificat, sauf qu'un message "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré" s'affiche lorsque j'essaie de me connecter...
Mon nom d'utilisateur Mumble est "Settra1441", si ça peut aider.
Désolé de vous ennuyer avec ça  ::|:

----------


## Roland Flure

Je t'ai supprimé de la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés. Tu n'as plus qu'à refaire la même manip'  :;): 

Aliloh, c'est à quel moment que ça merde exactement ? Là c'est un peu trop...

----------


## Settra1441

Merci mille fois Roland Flure !

----------


## AliloH

> Je t'ai supprimé de la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés. Tu n'as plus qu'à refaire la même manip' 
> 
> Aliloh, c'est à quel moment que ça merde exactement ? Là c'est un peu trop... http://www.clipart-fr.com/data/clipa..._temps_094.png


Bin a la connexion, je sais pas si je suis une brèle totale sous mumble mais la ca m'échappe  ::sad::

----------


## Pocpay

> C'est fait


Merci

----------


## Sao

Aliloh, prends la 1.2.3 de Mumble.
Là ça marchera pas sur la version que t'as.

----------


## AliloH

Pourtant j'ai pris la version vers laquelle dirigeait le lien du premier post  :Emo: 


Sérieux y'a un souci, je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est différent selon la machine sur laquelle je suis, la je suis sur mon laptop je recommence depuis le début et la ca me donne ca  :tired:

----------


## CaeDron

> Pourtant j'ai pris la version vers laquelle dirigeait le lien du premier post


 ::huh:: 
Il dirige bien vers la 1.2.3

----------


## AliloH

> Il dirige bien vers la 1.2.3


Oui oui je remets pas ca en cause, je pense que ca viens peut être d'un conflit entre deux versions de mumble installées sur mon ordi de bureau, c'est pour ca que j'ai voulu faire des tests sur mon laptop pour confirmer.

----------


## Wobak

T'as recréé un certificat avec le même pseudo sur le laptop à tous les coups. Essaye avec AliloHLeGrosLow ça devrait marcher.

----------


## AliloH

J'ai passé une bonne heure a essayer de tout bidouiller, de réinstaller, de tout nettoyer et recommencer un bon nombre de fois mais ca marche toujours pas; des fois il me demande un MDP, des fois il me sors : La connexion au serveur à échoué : La connexion au serveur proxy a été fermée prématurément.

----------


## thomzon

J'ai réinstallé Mumble mais j'ai paumé mon certificat, du coup j'ai du en créer un nouveau. Par contre j'arrive plus à me connecter au serveur CPC, ça me demande un mot de passe. Je dois faire quelque chose de plus pour que le nouveau certificat soit accepté ?

----------


## t0bby

même cas que les deux du haut. J'ai formate, zapé le certif donc j'ai demandé a flubber qui me l'a supprimé. Mais plus possible se connecter effectivement, problème de mot de passe :/

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Tobby

----------


## Say hello

Je demande la réédition du pseudo Say_Hulot_écolo après des mois de brimade !

Ce nom d'inspiration démodée imposé par Vader ne reflète ni mes convictions politiques, ni mon non-attrait pour le PAF (Gloire à Megashark VS Octopus btw !) ni mon potentiel latent pour les vannes nulles.  :tired: 

Et ça m'évitera de poursuivre dans le multi-certificat.  :tired: 


Chaque fois que je me connecte avec ce certificat, un requin attaque un avion de ligne.



Et j'ai des preuves scientifiques :
http://staubman.com/blog/wp-content/...shark-full.jpg

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai récupéré le certificat après réinstallation de seven, mais je me fais jeter du serveur... Il faut supprimer le certificat côté serveur ? 
Si jamais, c'est *lavabo*, le pseudo.

----------


## Roland Flure

Hop hop, supprimé.
T'as plus qu'à créer un nouveau certificat pour pouvoir te connecter  :;):

----------


## thomzon

Hello Roland, tu peux faire la même chose pour le pseudo "thomzon" ? Merci!

----------


## Roland Flure

Ouais, mais ce soir du coup  ::P:

----------


## AliloH

J'ai toujours mes soucis moi, pas moyen de rejoindre les canards sur mumble  ::sad:: , un moyen de tout remettre a zero et recréer mon pseudo ?

----------


## eystein

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'assistance, contactez *ToTo0o0o0o*.

Il dispose d'outil modernes tel que* teamviever*, et ca de la part d'un admin c'est franchement sympa pour la communauté.  ::lol:: 

Disponible sur steam, mumble, et msn et icq.

----------


## Flubber

Toto a changer ma vie, je n'arrivais pas à régler le niveau de mon micro, en une séance de teamviewer de 3 heures il a réussi a régler ça et à nettoyer mon PC des différents virus présent (il a supprimer les system.dll et system32.dll et du coup ça marche mieux). Merci Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

JE VOUS ZUT §§§§§   :tired:

----------


## DJCot

> Toto a changer ma vie, je n'arrivais pas à régler le niveau de mon micro, en une séance de teamviewer de 3 heures il a réussi a régler ça et à nettoyer mon PC des différents virus présent (il a supprimer les system.dll et system32.dll et du coup ça marche mieux). Merci Toto0o0o0o.


Et il a ramené l'être aimé et résolu tes problèmes d'impuissance ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Non il a juste "ramené le son coupé et résolu son problème de puissance". En plus avec Toto c'est satisfait ou envoyé chier, c'est un service qu'on ne trouve plus ailleurs.

----------


## DJCot

J'ai lu ça juste au-dessus de mon poste  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Après que j'ai sorti Über du domaine sur un malentendu, Toto0o0o0o a réussi à prendre la main *sur le serveur* et *sur mon poste en même temps*. Ce qui est déjà une sacrée performance technique en soi, vous en conviendrez.
*Mais ce n'est pas tout !* Non non, loin s'en faut. Ce technicien, que dis-je ? Cet artiste binaire a une telle conscience professionnelle et un tel amour tu travail bien fait qu'il en a également profité pour *formater mon poste et le serveur*, puis pour *re-monter des RAID sur les-dites machines* le tout *sans jamais perdre la main !*
Alors bien sûr, les esprits chagrins déploreront son *amabilité digne d'une matraque de CRS cloutée*. Oui, je vous le concède. Mais comme il le dit lui-même si bien _"Ici c'est pas l'Armée du Salut, connard !"_. Cependant, gardez bien à l'esprit les deux mots qui définissent le mieux notre *sauveur-surfer-blond* : efficacité et sensualité. *Une véritable statue grecque au service de l'esprit le plus brillant de sa génération.*
Vraiment, n'hésitez plus : contactez Toto0o0o0o.


Spoiler Alert! 


En plus, il a une véritable passion pour les coquillages.



Quelques témoignages :



> Si Toto0o0o0o n'avait pas réglés les problèmes des premiers machines que j'ai conçues, je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de me faire pousser la barbe.





> Sans son expertise pour concevoir notre système anti-incendie, Apollo 1 aurait été un échec cuisant.





> Grâce à un astucieux réglage de nos instruments de bords, cet homme à conçu le premier navire 3 en 1. Bateau, plate-forme pétrolière, sous-marin. Un visionnaire.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Vallez tous mourir Agodadon §§   :tired:

----------


## Flubber

D'ailleurs je vous rappel que B.Gates avait prévu de nommer une version de windows "Windows 20o0o0o".

----------


## thomzon

Je comprends rien à votre délire, mais des nouvelles pour mon pseudo "thomzon" ? Parce que j'arrive toujours pas à me connecter.

----------


## Flubber

Pour t'aider, tu peu aller à une des enseignes Toto, on en trouve un peu partout, mais surtout en Isère et au Mans. On les reconnait à leurs devantures bordélique et au diffuseurs d'odeur de rillettes.

Pour ton problème je cite "The Rules of Mumble" de Toto édition "Bonnes Tables et Limousin, une aventure intérieure"
"Pour récupérer ton pseudo, il suffit de réimporter le certificat que tu as pris soin de sauvegarder"

----------


## Harfangdesneige

Y'a besoin d'un certificat pour aller chez Toto ?

----------


## Sao

Non, chez Toto c'est un certificul.

----------


## Say hello

On peut allez nu chez Toto, il fournit lui même la serviette et les rillettes.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je viens de réinstaller mumble, et ça m'a permis de tomber sur les gogols du jour. Waring. J'ai foiré ma config, pas réussi à configurer mon micro, mais ils en avaient à dire =) J'ai essayé de discuter par écrit sur la fin après avoir lancé le record.

pwSvroum
pwSZer0
pwSWhiiit3
vroum2
vroum4
qui se sont succédés pendant la soirée sur Mare aux Canards. Les pseudos pwXXXX sont authentifiés. Ils choppent des comptes LoL de mecs qu'ils trimballent d'un serveur à l'autre. Là, c'est J4cK-PoT qui avait l'air de se faire embrouiller.

Bisous à eux.

gogols 1
gogols 2
gogols 3

----------


## Charmide

J'ai rien compris, mais ça a l'air grave  :nawak:

----------


## MoB

Avoue LaVaBo, tu étais complètement JC quand tu as écris tout ça hein ?  :tired: 

Nan et puis c'est un scandale, j'ai même pas eu quelqu'un à Ban hier, c'est moche.

----------


## Andromedius

Bonjour, et désolé de vous embêter pour ça, mais mon accès mumble CPC fait des siennes (la désormais fameuse demande de 'password'). Serait-il possible d'effacer mon pseudo "Andromedius" afin que je tente à nouveau de m'enregistrer ?
En vous remerciant d'avance.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Avoue LaVaBo, tu étais complètement JC quand tu as écris tout ça hein ? 
> 
> Nan et puis c'est un scandale, j'ai même pas eu quelqu'un à Ban hier, c'est moche.


 Un minimum =)
Mais écoutez les wav, c'est du lourd lourd lourd.

----------


## MoB

Aliloh, Thomzon et Andromedius c'est fait.

----------


## Andromedius

> Aliloh, Thomzon et Andromedius c'est fait.


Merci beaucoup ! Service "5 étoiles"  ::wub::

----------


## Roland Flure

5 étoiles ok mais est ce les meilleures ???

----------


## CaeDron

> 5 étoiles ok mais est ce les meilleures ???


répondez maintenant

----------


## Frite

> 5 étoiles ok mais est ce les meilleures ???


Clairement, tu peux les installer les yeux fermés. :frite:

N'oubliez pas que Toto0o0o0 est aussi le grand spécialiste des problèmes de multijoueur. En moins de cinq heures montre en main, il vous lance une partie sur n'importe quel jeu ! 
On aurait été bien contents de l'avoir quand on essayait de faire du CK2...

----------


## CaeDron

> Clairement, tu peux les installer les yeux fermés. :frite:
> 
> N'oubliez pas que Toto0o0o0 est aussi le grand spécialiste des problèmes de multijoueur. En moins de cinq heures montre en main, il vous lance une partie sur n'importe quel jeu ! 
> On aurait été bien contents de l'avoir quand on essayait de faire du CK2...


Ca dépend, il faut avoir acheté le jeu pour un tel service ?  :tired:

----------


## hitodama

Salut ! J'arrive plus à me connecter au serveur, voici le message d'erreur que je reçois :




> La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.


Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?  :tired:

----------


## Sim's

> Salut ! J'arrive plus à me connecter au serveur, voici le message d'erreur que je reçois :
> 
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Toto0o0o0 va t'aider, c'est apparemment l'homme de la situation.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Toto0o0o0 va t'aider, c'est apparemment l'homme de la situation.


 :Cigare:

----------


## zidorow

Bon je vient laborieusement d'installer mumble, d’accéder au serveur la je suis basn la "mare au canard" et je ne peut accéder a rien. "le privilège ENTRER" vous est refusé". Alors, que faire? (hormis aller me pendre et regarder DTC ou DMC)

----------


## DJCot

> Bon je vient laborieusement d'installer mumble, d’accéder au serveur la je suis basn la "mare au canard" et je ne peut accéder a rien. "le privilège ENTRER" vous est refusé". Alors, que faire? (hormis aller me pendre et regarder DTC ou DMC)


T'es tu enregistré (cf. 1er post du topic) ?

Sinon il faut appeler la fusion d'Hannibal, Fûté, Looping et Barracuda : Toto0o0o0  :Cigare:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Alors, que faire?

----------


## hitodama

J'ai réglé mon problème, ma version n'était plus à jour. Reste à savoir pourquoi on me demande un password.  :tired: 

Edit : Non rien c'est bon. J'ai bu une bière, c'est pour ça.

----------


## Frite

Fais gaffe à la bière sur mumble, je connais certains admins qui s'auto-bannissent après une demi-Maredsous.

----------


## gwenladar

Il est sur le meme serveur que les servuer blizzard le muimble? non  parce qu il repond pas la

----------


## Sao

> J'ai réglé mon problème, ma version n'était plus à jour.


Est-ce que tu serais pas dans le même cas que ce monsieur par hasard ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Est-ce que tu serais pas dans le même cas que ce monsieur par hasard ?


il a change recement? j etais connecte mardi soir...

----------


## Sao

Ha bah non alors.
C'est très mystérieux tout ça.
Certainement un coup de ... Mysterius §

----------


## abelthorne

J'ai dû réinstaller Windows il y a deux jours et je viens de réinstaller Mumble. J'ai importé mon certificat que j'avais sauvegardé et je me connecte au serveur CPC. J'ai quand même deux interrogations :
- en me connectant au serveur CPC, Mumble me dit qu'il y a un problème avec le certificat parce qu'il est périmé et auto-signé, je sais pas trop quoi : c'est normal ?
- l'option Soi -> Enregistrer reste grisée : c'est parce que j'était déjà enregistré précédemment sur le serveur et que je n'ai pas besoin de le refaire ou il y a un problème ?

----------


## Ckao

Tu peux te connecter quand même? Quand j'avais réinstallé Mumble et mon certif j'avais eu aussi un message d'erreur, mais tout fonctionnait. Et je ne m'étais pas ré-enregistré il me semble.

----------


## abelthorne

Oui, je peux apparemment me connecter et me balader dans les salons. Mais j'ai pas encore pu constater que j'entendais les gens parler (ou ça déconne, ou les gens parlent peu).

----------


## MoB

Chut, chut il est là, il arrive.

----------


## Sao

Ha oui c'est vrai, c'est à lui qu'on ne parle pas.
Chut chut.

----------


## CaeDron

Hé les gars ? C'est marqué sur la page 1 ?

----------


## abelthorne

Où ça sur la page 1 ? Si tu parles de la procédure, je l'ai suivie et c'est justement parce que j'ai des résultats qui ne correspondent pas à la procédure que je m'interroge.

----------


## CaeDron

C'est une blague due au fait que tout n'est pas forcément affiché sur la page 1

----------


## Charmide

Y'a un indicateur (bouche) qui s'allume quand quelqu'un parle. Si il le fait et que t'entends pas, j'imagine qu'il y a un problème de configuration de la sortie audio. Regarde dans les options. Ou alors windows est en muet et on peut rien faire pour toi  ::trollface:: 
C'est normal que tu puisses pas te register si c'est déjà fait, y'a aussi un indicateur à côté de ton nom pour savoir si tu l'es (mais tu dois l'être, pourrait pas bouger sinon).

----------


## Flaya

Depuis peu, lorsque j'essaye de me connecter un message d'erreur m'indique La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion. 
Sachant que lorsque j'essaye d'utiliser mon raccourcis habituel j'ai un message d'erreur windows qui me dit: Une référence a été renvoyé par le serveur.

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?

----------


## DJCot

> Depuis peu, lorsque j'essaye de me connecter un message d'erreur m'indique La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion. 
> Sachant que lorsque j'essaye d'utiliser mon raccourcis habituel j'ai un message d'erreur windows qui me dit: Une référence a été renvoyé par le serveur.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?


Met à jour ton client Mumble (le lien est en 1er post du topic).

----------


## Flaya

> Met à jour ton client Mumble (le lien est en 1er post du topic).


Si je fais une maj je ne perd pas mon certificat?
Merci en tout cas pour ton aide.

----------


## DJCot

> Si je fais une maj je ne perd pas mon certificat?
> Merci en tout cas pour ton aide.


Non pas de perte de certificat. De toute façon tu l'as déjà sauvegardé à ta première connexion au Mumble CPC, hein ?




 :tired:

----------


## pifpaf

Bonsoir les canards, je suis un boulet (je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon certificat) et suite à un remontage complet de ma machine je ne peux plus me connecter sur MUMBLE. Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait ? (pseudo : pifpaf)

----------


## MoB

Pifpaf supprimé. Même joueur joue encore.

----------


## linkousan

Bonsoir, j'ai un problème pour me connecter à mumble, qui est ennuyant je trouve, lorsque que je veux ajouter un serveur à la liste des favoris pour me connecter à me mumble, je tape l'adresse, le port et choisie au hasard j'entre mon pseudo et je fait OK et le problème et que la connexion et grisé =/ du coup je ne peux me connecter et sa m'embête fortement. et merci de votre aide.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tout ça ne dit pas si tu as lu la page 1  :tired:

----------


## linkousan

Si, j'ai regarder la page un qui donner les instruction, j'ai ôter la phase un car ayant déjà mumble, je ne pense pas avoir besoin de le re télécharger. néanmoins, je ne connais pas la création de certificats et c'est peux êtres cette étape qui me fait défaut. je pense faire un screen pour vous montrer mon problème.
http://imageshack.us/f/151/canardpcguild.png/  comme ont peux le voir l'icone connection et grisé, ce qui m'empêche de me connecter.

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## linkousan

Quel est le problème?

----------


## MoB

Le problème c'est en premier lieu ton orthographe. Essaye de faire un réel effort.

Ensuite dans le champ Adresse, retire le :64738 ça devrait mieux fonctionner.

----------


## linkousan

autant pour moi, je viens de le comprendre, merci pour l'aide, et désoler pour l'orthographe. j’essaie pourtant de faire des effort =/

----------


## Aghora

Commence par mettre une majuscule en début de phrase et un point à la fin.

----------


## Drayke

Bon, apparemment mon certificat ne passe plus pour une raison X. Je précise que j'ai le certif ici, j'ai pas oublié de le créer  ::ninja::  Une bonne âme pourrait-elle me deleter ? 

Pseudo Drayke

Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Drayke supprimé

----------


## ticonderoga

bonjour, j'ai plus mon certif, je suis triste, désolé.

----------


## MoB

:haha: 



 :haha:

----------


## Drayke

> Drayke supprimé


Merci !

----------


## DJCot

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f0d14d2...654724c04f.jpg


Garde cette preuve en signature  ::ninja::

----------


## Dyce

Salut les mumblelers.....

Question bete....vous installez comment mumble sur un Mac ?

J'ai tenté l'install reservé à l'OS, mais je n'ai pas de fichier permettant de lancer l'appli !!

----------


## canope

Mumble me demande un mot de passe pour acceder au serveur CPC, je pige pas pk?

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Réessaye et enregistre-toi de nouveau  ::):

----------


## Kiwyh

Arg, moi aussi on me demande un mot de passe. Sur Mumble je suis ColdCrawdad7.

J'ai du réinstaller Windows 7 ya pas longtemps, perdant mes fichiers, et j'avais pas essayé d'aller sur Mumble depuis, ça a peut-être un rapport ?

----------


## Vader_666

Oui. Premier post toussa.
Si personne ne le fait avant je supprimerais ton utilisateur sur le serveur et tu pourras te connecter et t'enregistrer à nouveau.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux réessayer, ça devrait aller mieux.

----------


## mdo91

bonsoir
certificat créé mais accès impossible sur les chans, "privilège entrer vous est refusé"  ::'(:

----------


## DJCot

> bonsoir
> certificat créé mais accès impossible sur les chans, "privilège entrer vous est refusé"


Bonsoir ami rookie, as-tu lu le premier post ?

----------


## mdo91

> Bonsoir ami rookie, as-tu lu le premier post ?


ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii et j'ai zappé un truc bête mais bête si si si je te jure... je me suis pas enregistré  :WTF: 

PS : maintenant tu peux vraiment te moquer  ::P:

----------


## Vader_666

:haha:

----------


## DJCot

> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii et j'ai zappé un truc bête mais bête si si si je te jure... je me suis pas enregistré 
> 
> PS : maintenant tu peux vraiment te moquer


Bon, ma vie sera un vrai succès si on me donne les droits d'admins sur Mumble  :Cigare: 

Faut que je vois si je peux me co à Mumble tiens, j'ai refait le PC, je dosi avoir le certif quelque part  ::ninja::

----------


## Dyce

Bon ben premiere connexion sur Mumble avec mon Mac, et il me demande un mot de passe  :Emo: 

Je suis passé par la phase certificat, mais rien à faire....MdP demandé.

Mon log : Dyce

----------


## MoB

J'ai effacé Dyce mais il y aussi un Dyce666 c'est à toi ?

Et puis sincèrement tu me déçois. Un personne comme toi ... incapable de sauvegarder son certificat sur un cloud/webmail...
Tu baisses dans mon estime jeune homme.

----------


## Dyce

Euh j'ai sauvegarde le certificat pourtant  :tired: 

Et tu dois me confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre....parce que pour ma part, je suis assez une brele en info

Pour Dyce666 normalement non. J'étais bien identifie sous Dyce. Mais honnêtement me souviens plus vu que la connexion était automatique à force  ::unsure:: 

---------- Post added at 18h05 ---------- Previous post was at 17h25 ----------

Bon je confirma ma tanchitude.


J'ai tenté de me reco.

Avec création et sauvegarde du certif.
Le systeme me demande toujours un MdP....et compble, je n'ai pas acces à self>register.....donc je dois pas pouvoir m'enregistrer !!!


Je verrais ca ua calme ce WE je pense  :tired:

----------


## DJCot

Je dis peut être une connerie, mais y avait pas des soucis connus avec le client Mac OS au niveau des certificats ? Comme pour Android et iOS d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Frite

Je l'avais installé sur mac sans souci , mais c'était il y a un bail, peut-être même avant l'arrivée des certificats.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Je l'avais installé sur mac


 :haha:

----------


## Keb

Problème de certificat, il me demande un MdP... Mon log : Keb. Merci de m'effacer !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.

----------


## Keb

Merci !

----------


## DJCot

Vous allez pas me croire.

J'ai refait mon PC (oui encore, on s'amuse comme on peut entre 2bans/points distribués).

Et là, je cherche mon certificat.

Suspense.

Je le retrouve.

Je l'importe.

Suspense.

Et ça marche.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

Pics.

----------


## DJCot

Rha fait chier. Tu m'obliges à réinstaller mon Pc...

----------


## MoB

Elle est pas drôle ta blague. Ça aurait été vachement plus marrant si on avait pu traîner un modo dans la boue.
Pour la peine je vais aller effacer ton certif.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dyce

Et donc....pour mon problème sur Mac  :Emo: 

Je voudrai seviter la solution "achetes un PC".

----------


## Roland Flure

OK.


Spoiler Alert! 


Installe Windows.

----------


## Vader_666

Machine virtuelle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Bonsoir, un de mes potes a un souci de certificat, pouvez supprimer petitbreizh et petitbreizh29de votre base de données svp? Il ne le refera pas, je suis en ce moment même en train de lui faire la morale sur les certificats à sauvegarder.

D'avance merci!

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## DJCot

> Il ne le refera pas, je suis en ce moment même en train de lui faire la morale sur les certificats à sauvegarder.
> 
> D'avance merci!


ça fait des années que certains le font ici, je suis pas sûr que ta BA changera quelque chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Melenchon

Bonjour voila je vais allez droit au but je suis gentil et on m'a ban méchamment et donc j'aimerai qu'on me deban car je ne suis un pas un bougre; trouble fait ou un vulgaire ou grossier personnage ainsi je vous demande de me deban de votre mumble canard.pc avec le user Name "melenchon" (que je vais changer car ça fait peur aux gens) je vous prit de me croire et jure de ma bonne foi je me soumettrai volontiers à un questionnaire oral si nécessaire mais je veux vraiment être deban même s'il faut observer une minute de silence voilà merci dsl de poster ca ici mais j'attend avec impatience votre reponse =) merci monsieur d'avoir prêté attention à mon message =)

----------


## Roland Flure

> je me soumettrai volontiers à un questionnaire oral si nécessaire


Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère l'oral sur Mumble.

----------


## DJCot

::XD:: 

Vu le mur de Toto0o0o0o, Melenchon a voulu lui forcer un test...  ::O:

----------


## xiam

Hop demande mot de passe pour xiam...

Possible de me supprimer , merci ::wub::

----------


## Casius

Oyé Oyé, jeune gens...
J'ai découvert un jeu en bêta-fermée qui se nomme "Smite", c'est un MOBA à la troisième personne qui envoi du pâté ! Je vous le conseil ! Vraiment !
Voili voilou c'était juste pour vous prévenir et pour faire venir du monde dessus  ::):  ! Bonne soirée les CPC !

----------


## Dyce

Quel est le lien avec Mumble ?  :tired:

----------


## flochy

Peut être qu'il faut un certificat pour jouer à ce MOBA et qu'il voulait nous rappeler de penser à le sauvegarder ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## Frite

> Bonjour voila je vais allez droit au but je suis gentil et on m'a ban méchamment et donc j'aimerai qu'on me deban car je ne suis un pas un bougre; trouble fait ou un vulgaire ou grossier personnage ainsi je vous demande de me deban de votre mumble canard.pc avec le user Name "melenchon" (que je vais changer car ça fait peur aux gens) je vous prit de me croire et jure de ma bonne foi je me soumettrai volontiers à un questionnaire oral si nécessaire mais je veux vraiment être deban même s'il faut observer une minute de silence voilà merci dsl de poster ca ici mais j'attend avec impatience votre reponse =) merci monsieur d'avoir prêté attention à mon message =)


 C'est pas sympa d'avoir banni Aghora, pour une fois qu'il vient sur mumble...

----------


## konoro

Ah bah il est tout casser le mumble §

----------


## killghis

Hann ,mumble marche plus !! comment je fais pour avoir une vie social maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Ouro

Skynet is coming !

----------


## Kwaio

toutrist.
Pour une fois que je peux recevoir plus de 20% des paquets c'est au tour du serveur de perdre du régime, bravo. ^^

----------


## guma35

Quand j'essaie de me connecter à un serveur mumble, je n'y arrive plus alors que avant ça marchait très bien. Mumble me dit:"Mumble ne peut pas retrouver les informations de version depuis le serveur central." Est-ce qu'on pourrait m'indiquer ce que je dois faire et quel est le problème. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Est-ce que tu as vérifié que tu as bien la dernière version (1.2.3a) ?

----------


## Nicolus

Pour faire suite à la proposition de MR Flure, 

Pouvez vous creer  une section The Secret World?

Idealement 3 Factions : 

Templiers
Dragons
Illuminés

Et soyons fous 2 salles par faction?


Merci !

----------


## Thundercloud

> Pour faire suite à la proposition de MR Flure, 
> 
> Pouvez vous creer  une section The Secret World?
> 
> Idealement 3 Factions : 
> 
> Templiers
> Dragons
> Illuminés
> ...


Je suis Thundercloud, et j'approuve ce message!

(ne serait-ce que par pitié pour les pauvres joueurs de Wrhammer online dont on squatte le canal)

----------


## Nicolus

Repondez maintenant.

Ou on vous balance une larve de Cthulhu qui vient de se réveiller.

Avec une pagaie.

----------


## DJCot

> Repondez maintenant.
> 
> Ou on vous balance une larve de Cthulhu qui vient de se réveiller.
> 
> Avec une pagaie.


Mais ces channels, est-ce les meilleurs ?
Et les admins ont Toto0o0o0o. Vous pouvez pas test.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je cherchais une image rigolote. J'ai tapé "tentacle" pour chercher une image rigolote  ::O:   :Gerbe:

----------


## DJCot

> Je cherchais une image rigolote. J'ai tapé "tentacle" pour chercher une image rigolote


Non mais là forcément tu cherches. Tu veux soulager ta conscience sur le Mumble ?  :Emo: 

PS :  :WTF:   :Gerbe: ²

----------


## Roland Flure

> Repondez maintenant.


Canal crée avec un sous-canal par faction. Par contre Il me manque un nom pourri pour celui des Templiers.

----------


## Thundercloud

Merci Mr Flure  ::):

----------


## DJCot

> Canal crée avec un sous-canal par faction. Par contre Il me manque un nom pourri pour celui des Templiers.


Temps plié ?

Désolé aux familles.  :Emo:

----------


## MoB

Les tempes liées ?  ::ninja:: 

Edit : On les voit les productifs du matin quand même.

----------


## DJCot

Les tempes peu liées ?

On mériterait des slots réservés sur le Mumble  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicolus

Templiers tes habits?
O temple suspend ton vol?


sinon donné par un canard sur le topic TSW : Coeurs Croisés? ( il est bien pourri cui là je dois dire)

----------


## DJCot

> Templiers tes habits?
> O temple suspend ton vol?
> 
> 
> sinon donné par un canard sur le topic TSW : Coeurs Croisés? ( il est bien pourri cui là je dois dire)


ça fait limite raccoleur Coeurs Croisés. J'aime  :Cigare:

----------


## MoB

Yé t'en plié
Ou
L'étang pilier

Au final je sens que je vais le renommer Fanatique.

----------


## Wobak

Fan à tiques ?

----------


## DJCot

> Yé t'en plié
> Ou
> L'étang pilier
> 
> Au final je sens que je vais le renommer Fanatique.


Femmes à tiques ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Owi  ::lol::

----------


## M0zArT

Je crois que galoustic a quelques petits soucis

----------


## galoustic

En effet.
Je dois être connecté chez moi avec The certificat.
Hors je me suis barré avec mon portable (qui a le même certif'), je pensais avoir éteint le pc de la maison, mais il faut croire que non.

Par contre j'ai essayé de créer nouveau certif', et là il me réclame un mot de passe ???
Edit : je suis censé batailler dans 7 min chrono, sans mumble c'est mort. Une solution rapide ?
Merci.

----------


## Canarrhes

Toujours une galère pour se connecter au serveur Mumble CPC!  ::): 

J'ai ajouté le serveur CPC dans mes favoris, le problème c'est que la case connexion reste grisée, j'ai un certificat et tout...  ::):

----------


## Sparfell

Coucou, je me suis pas connecté au mumble depuis un bail et je pense que mon utilisateur a été supprimé car mumble me demande un mot de passe quand je me connecte. Un moyen d'y remédier ?

----------


## Tchowy

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'ajouter une section pour Endless Space sur mumble ? Danke schon d'avance  :;):

----------


## Shinssue

Coin² après quelques formatages, j'ai découvert les joies de ne plus avoir mon certificat.  ::sad:: 
Une p'tite pièce, s'il vous plait.

(même pseudo que sur le forum)

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon  :;): 
Par contre c'est toi Shinssu et Shinssué ? Enfin des trucs dans le genre quoi. Si oui je les vire aussi.

----------


## Canarrhes

J'ai réussis à me connecter, c'est juste qu'en tant que bon noob j'ai foutu le port dans l'adresse!  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Quand on répond pas c'est qu'on est à peu près sûrs que le problème se situe entre la chaise et le clavier.
C'est une sorte d'accord tacite.

----------


## Canarrhes

> Quand on répond pas c'est qu'on est à peu près sûrs que le problème se situe entre la chaise et le clavier.
> C'est une sorte d'accord tacite.


J'm'en doutais, c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas plus insisté que cela!  :^_^:

----------


## Shinssue

> C'est bon 
> Par contre c'est toi Shinssu et Shinssué ? Enfin des trucs dans le genre quoi. Si oui je les vire aussi.


Oui, tu peux faire le ménage à l'occasion.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## MrBoutade

Salut !
Je me demandais s'il était possible de ré initialiser mon mot de passe.
Je suis sur de moi pourtant, mais ça marche pas.  ::'(: 
J'ai paumé mon certificat en plus. Donc impossible de l'importer.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu portes bien ton pseudo toi  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Notez que MrCalembour aurait aussi bien marché.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

C'est trop marrant parce que Calembour et Boutade sont des synonymes, et c'est pour ça que c'est drôle !
Héhéhéhé.

----------


## silarkhar

Un canal pour 'Heroes & Generals" ? Est-ce à l'ordre du jour ?

----------


## Sao

Ayé.
Dans "Autres FPS".
Avec l'accent.

----------


## silarkhar

Danke schön ! Thank you ! Gratias ! Euh... MERKI !

----------


## Tchowy

A qui il faut offrir son corps afin d'avoir un channel pour Endless Space ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> A qui il faut offrir son corps afin d'avoir un channel pour Endless Space ?


Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère le corporel sur Mumble.

----------


## MoB

Surtout en ce moment. Il est dans une phase très ... homme à faire des trucs long et dur partout.

----------


## Vader_666

Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, oui.

----------


## DJCot

> Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, oui.


Et un blond à forte poitrine ?

PS : je suis brun  ::ninja::

----------


## Nnexxus

Salutations, Ô canards qui font "coin" avec leur voix.

Chez qui doit-on envoyer la troupe de strip-teaseuses Asaris qu'on a embauché (on s'est cotisés sur le topic Mass Effect Multi) pour avoir une chance d'obtenir un channel dédié à Mass Effect ? Ca nous servirait bien pour organiser des parties, vu que l'interface d'Origin est assez calamiteuse...

Je vois que ça parle de Toto0o0o0o quelques posts au dessus, c'est bien lui ? Il aime les filles bleues ? (elles sont pas blondes, elles sont tentaculaires. Par contre elles ont une forte poitrine, ça compte ?)

----------


## Frite

Ah, pour tout ce qui concerne les tentacules, il faut plutôt s'adresser à Super Menteur.

----------


## Vader_666

> Et un blond à forte poitrine ?
> 
> PS : je suis brun


La forte poitrine ne m'intéresse pas chez les hommes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Chez qui doit-on envoyer la troupe de strip-teaseuses Asaris qu'on a embauché


Oui, enfin, strip-teaseuses Asari, c'est un pléonasme ...
Hier on a joué sur la mare, ce qui était cocasse mais pas forcément top pour les autres canards qui arrivaient et entendaient nos commentaires sibyllins. Cela nous arrangerait bien d'avoir un canal dédié pour ce petit jeu multijoueur :x
(J'suis pas bleue, sans tentacule et sans forte poitrine hein)

----------


## DJCot

> La forte poitrine ne m'intéresse pas chez les hommes.


C'est toujours bon à savoir. Mais on parlait des goûts de Toto0o0o0o. Ou alors vous avez les mêmes. Ou tu es un multi de Toto0o0o0o  ::o:

----------


## Vader_666

Docteur Vader et Mister Toto0o0o0o ?

----------


## Frite

Vader est la soeur de Toto, nous ne voyons pas d'autre explication.

----------


## Vader_666

Frite qui la ramène sur les sœurs... On aura tout vu.

----------


## Frite

> Mais vallez mourir à Godadon ! Laissez tout ça en dehors de ma soeur !

----------


## DJCot

"Tout ça" ? Comment ça, "Tout ça" ?  :tired:

----------


## Izual

J'ai fait un petit tuto sur un topic d'ArmA pour pouvoir switcher de channels Mumble avec une touche (chaque touche étant assignée à un channel) quand on est dans un jeu, si ça peut aider certains, c'est par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/69...=1#post5648232

----------


## pLo

Il me semble que mon certificat m'a lâché après un trop long temps sans venir sur mumble, serait il possible d'en avoir un nouveau svp ? même pseudo que le sur forum merci d'avance :D

----------


## Pigno

Plom !
Bon bah, si on pouvait effacer Pigno de la base de données... Je ne retrouve plus mon certificat... Désolé  ::P:  et merci !  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de te supprimer.

----------


## Pigno

> Je viens de te supprimer.
> 
> [url]


Merci bien !

----------


## Maderone

Bonjour bonjour, 

J'ai un petit problème avec le mumble de cpc, je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter. 
Je vous explique un peu la situation, j'ai changé d'ordi récemment et j'ai réinstaller mumble. 
J'ai essayé d'utiliser mon certificat, mais il m'a demandé un mot de passe et comme il me semblait pas me souvenir qu'il en fallait un, je me suis dit que je l'avais oublié... Un peu fatigué, je n'ai pas vu qu'on pouvait continuer sans entrer le mot de passe. 
Je décide donc de recréer un certificat, même pseudo/adresse. 
Et quand j'essaye, ça me donne le soucis du "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré". 

Je fais quelques recherches à nouveau sur le forum, il s'avère qu'il faut qu'on supprime mon compte ou que je change de pseudo. Bon, ok je cherche encore un peu, et je me rends compte que je ne suis pas obligé de donner de mdp pour mon ancien certificat, j'essaye de le réimporter et de me reconnecter, mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Il me demande un mot de passe encore. 
J'ai lu qu'apparemment ça serait la clef du certificat... Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi elle ressemble, ni où elle se trouve.

Donc bon, je suis un peu à court d'idée, alors j'espérais qu'on puisse m'aider. 
Désolé si la réponse a déjà été donné, j'ai cherché à résoudre le problème, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire maintenant.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Bonjour bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai un petit problème avec le mumble de cpc, je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter. 
> Je vous explique un peu la situation, j'ai changé d'ordi récemment et j'ai réinstaller mumble. 
> J'ai essayé d'utiliser mon certificat, mais il m'a demandé un mot de passe et comme il me semblait pas me souvenir qu'il en fallait un, je me suis dit que je l'avais oublié... Un peu fatigué, je n'ai pas vu qu'on pouvait continuer sans entrer le mot de passe. 
> Je décide donc de recréer un certificat, même pseudo/adresse. 
> Et quand j'essaye, ça me donne le soucis du "mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré". 
> 
> Je fais quelques recherches à nouveau sur le forum, il s'avère qu'il faut qu'on supprime mon compte ou que je change de pseudo. Bon, ok je cherche encore un peu, et je me rends compte que je ne suis pas obligé de donner de mdp pour mon ancien certificat, j'essaye de le réimporter et de me reconnecter, mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Il me demande un mot de passe encore. 
> ...


Amadouer les gentils admins Mumble pour qu'ils te suppriment. Lis au-dessus, et essaie de voir ce qui peut les attirer.  ::o: 

P.S.: Essaie d'imiter le Poisse, ça marche assez bien. Mais faut du talent. Et beaucoup de bave. Et des cordes vocales capables de faire des petits couinements adorables mais qui font peur quand même.  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Amadouer les gentils admins Mumble pour qu'ils te suppriment. Lis au-dessus, et essaie de voir ce qui peut les attirer. 
> 
> P.S.: Essaie d'imiter le Poisse, ça marche assez bien. Mais faut du talent. Et beaucoup de bave. Et des cordes vocales capables de faire des petits couinements adorables mais qui font peur quand même.


Yep c'est bon ça marche, Ne vous dérangez pas les admins, ça ira ! 
Merci Le Porte-Poisse

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Merci Le Porte-Poisse


 :Bave: 

Me remercier, c'est comme nourrir un mogwai après minuit... C'est dangereux, très dangereux !  :tired:  Gnrrgnnnmrrrrgnnniiiih.  :Bave:

----------


## trex

Bonjour,
Suite à quelque plainte au sujet d'un son parasite (que je n'ai toujours pas résolue par ailleurs), j'ai voulue tester de me connecter avec mon PC 1 et m’écouter sur mon PC2.
Problème j'ai le même certificat sur les 2 PC du coup ça me faisait deco reco de mumble en chaine en alternant sur les 2 PC. Après coup c'est évident qu'il y avait conflit de certificat, je n'y avait pas pensé sur le moment.

Du coup je ne peut plus me connecter sur mumble. (AUTO-ban IP ???) 

Quelle est alors la démarche à suivre pour me voir de nouveau avoir accès à mumble ?

Merci d'avance.

---------- Post added at 08h10 ---------- Previous post was at 07h54 ----------

Edit : bon ça devait être juste temporaire, je viens de me reconnecter  ::): .
Par contre maintenant si je veut pouvoir me connecter en même temps sur mon PC 2 je fait comment proprement ?

----------


## Vader_666

Te connecter avec un second certificat devrait le faire je pense.

----------


## DJCot

> Me remercier, c'est comme nourrir un mogwai après minuit... C'est dangereux, très dangereux !  Gnrrgnnnmrrrrgnnniiiih.


Oui, mais un mogwai HardCore ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Freefrag

Il est normal qu'actuellement je n'ai plus les droits pour entrer dans le hammam rillettes ? Est-ce une cruelle punition pour ne pas avoir assez vanter les mérites de la vapeur de rillettes ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui est vaporeux sur Mumble.

----------


## Boitameuh

Pareil, je suis refoulé à l'entrée par un type que je n'ai même jamais vu. A tous les coups le hammam a été racheté par Lagardère et on est tous devenu _persona non-gratin dauphinois_.  ::cry::

----------


## Roland Flure

Putain, cette roulure blonde nous fait le même coup que PSA à Aulnay  ::o:

----------


## Vader_666

Toto0o0o0otocrate de tous les Hammams  ::o:

----------


## Krylon

Salut,

Ca fait un bail que je ne me suis plus connecté, j'utilise version la dernière version mumble 1.1x (64bits)

Voici le message d'erreur recu 
] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion. 

Merci pour votre aide,

 :;):

----------


## DJCot

Oula. Français défaillant.  :tired: 

Pas la dernière version du client Mumble.  :tired: 

Cf. le post 1, solution à nombre de problèmes, sinon voir avec Toto0o0o0o  :tired:

----------


## MoB

Nan mais le souci à force de les envoyer tous chez Toto0o0o0o c'est qu'après, nous, on en a plus aucun pour s'amuser avec.
Alors ok pour lui envoyer tout les casses bonbons mais s'il vous plait, nous enlevez pas notre petit moment de plaisir non plus.

Bon vous me direz, au pire, je peux toujours me connecter et jouer avec Freudeu. Mais à force il va finir par casser mon jouet made in Belgium.  :Emo:

----------


## DJCot

Promis, le prochain SOS je le redirige vers toi master'  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bon vous me direz, au pire, je peux toujours me connecter et jouer avec Freudeu.


T'es beaucoup trop vieux.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

M'enfin ! Pourquoi suis-je au centre des discutions ?
On avait un inventaire ce matin, le Hammam était fermé temporairement (non, je n'ay pas merday avec les LCA cay faux §). On en a aussi profité pour laver les serviettes, elles étaient gorgées de rillettes.

PS : Je vous zut monsieur Flure !  ::o:

----------


## DJCot

Un des administrateurs s'autorise des choses qui n'ont pas été vues lors du Politburo ?

Camarade, c'est le début de la fin.  :Emo:

----------


## Drothgar

Bien le bonjour lecteurs de Canard PC. 
En lisant le dernier numéro, notamment l'article sur DayZ, j'ai eu envie de venir sur le Mumble du forum. 
Sauf que... Bah ouais, comme une centaine d'autres infortunés (Sur les 167 pages du topic), j'ai eu le "Mot de passe invalide", car j'avais dû venir une fois, par inadvertance, sur ce Mumble. 
Comme je connais votre sympathie légendaire (Enfin, je l'imagine), l'un de vous peut, peut-être, supprimer "Drothgar" de la liste du serveur?  ::rolleyes::  
Merci d'avance !
Drothgar.

----------


## MoB

Y EN A MARRE DE CES GENS QUI OUBLIENT LEUR CERTIFICAT BORDEL !!!







Tu as été supprimé.  ::ninja:: 
Pense à le sauvegarder pour le prochain formatage.







(et j'------------------.com c'est de l'humour hein ! SAUF POUR LA SAUVEGARDE DIDIOU !)

----------


## Drothgar

Merci ! 



... Je déteste Mumble, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Bon, bah ce sera Drothgar² maintenant.
Oui, je vais le sauvergarder celui-la.  ::):

----------


## MoB

Je suis dans un bon jour donc j'ai re supprimé Drothgar premier du nom.

----------


## Drothgar

Merci infiniment, Ô grand boulet !
Tout est bon maintenant.

----------


## Roland Flure

Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui est bon sur Mumble.

----------


## Hottuna

Salut
Je viens de format' et j'ai zappé le certif...
Serait-il possib' de supprimer le profil "Hott" siouplait ?

----------


## MoB

Perso je suis pas très chaud.

----------


## Boitameuh

Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui est chaud sur Mumble.

 :;):

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Vous pouvez supprimer Darknight670 svp?

Merci

----------


## Frite

Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui est sombre sur Mumble.

 :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Je propose d'enlever les infos du premier post et de mettre seulement :




> Voir ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui a rapport avec Mumble.


Pas besoin de plus en fait.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Contrairement à ce que disent les autres gronazes/admins (rayer la mention inutile), il est inutile de m'envoyer des MP pour les certificats (déconseillé en fait). Je ne fais pas de suppression de certificats sur le principe du *RTFM*  :tired: 

PS : Je vous chie dans les bottes (Boita, Roland, Vadder, toussa) !!* VALLEZ MOURIR AGODADON §§*

----------


## Fky

Bonjour , pouvez supprimer le profil Fky ou Fkyman sur le Mumble ? car il me demande un mot de passe !


Merci :D

----------


## Frite

> PS : Je vous chie dans les bottes (Boita, Roland, Vadder, toussa) !!* VALLEZ MOURIR AGODADON §§*


Vois ça avec Toto0o0o0o, c'est lui qui gère tout ce qui est gros dindon sur Mumble.

 :;):

----------


## Largo

Bon, désolé de faire comme tout le monde, mais pour ma 1ère fois sur Mumble, ça n'a point loupé:
si quelqu'un pouvait SVP supprimer le user CPC_LargoTuek ?...

Merci bien à l'avance, tout ça...

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut
> Je viens de format' et j'ai zappé le certif...
> Serait-il possib' de supprimer le profil "Hott" siouplait ?





> Vous pouvez supprimer Darknight670 svp?
> 
> Merci





> Bonjour , pouvez supprimer le profil Fky ou Fkyman sur le Mumble ? car il me demande un mot de passe !
> 
> 
> Merci :D





> Bon, désolé de faire comme tout le monde, mais pour ma 1ère fois sur Mumble, ça n'a point loupé:
> si quelqu'un pouvait SVP supprimer le user CPC_LargoTuek ?...
> 
> Merci bien à l'avance, tout ça...




Fait pour tout le monde au dessus.

----------


## Largo

> Fait pour tout le monde au dessus.


Que de souvenirs...

----------


## eystein

C'est as grave parce que finalement chez ToTo0o0o0o...

Il fait chaud dans la maison, il fait bon dans la maison.

http://youtu.be/58iEc4LFQa0?t=3m47s

----------


## Largo

Bon, désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris comment ça marche, ou dans quel ordre.

J'ai beau me créer un certificat, me connecter avec un pseudo, me self-register, ré-exporter mon certificat, me déconnecter, me reconnecter => password required...

Si quelqu'un a la patience de m'expliquer ce que j'ai oublié de faire, je lui saurais gré, si j'ose dire...

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Vous êtes tous des pourris !

----------


## Flubber



----------


## Roland Flure

Édite pas, on a des preuves  :tired:

----------


## Flubber

Premier post mis à jour, n"hésitez pas à le parcourir.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

:tired:

----------


## MoB

Moi, membre FUCA, suis en total accord avec le titre de ce topic.

----------


## flochy

En fait Toto0o0o0o EST Mumble !!!  ::w00t:: 

Pensez à sauvegarder Toto0o0o0o...

----------


## Roland Flure

Toto0o0o0o dans ton webmail  :Bave:

----------


## Flubber

Roland ne sort pas Toto0o0o0o du domaine s'il te plait.

----------


## MoB

Avec une telle reconnaissance, le cour de la rillette va monter en flèche.
Toto0o0o0o va nous sauver de la crise.

----------


## Vader_666

> Toto0o0o0o ma sauvé, depui son intervention je peu a nouvo me konnecté o mumble canardpc. Merci Toto0o0o0o !


Comme le prouve ce témoignage, Toto0o0o0o résout vraiment tous vos problèmes de certificat. Ecrivez-lui !

---------- Post added at 12h49 ---------- Previous post was at 12h46 ----------




> Bon, désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris comment ça marche, ou dans quel ordre.
> 
> J'ai beau me créer un certificat, me connecter avec un pseudo, me self-register, ré-exporter mon certificat, me déconnecter, me reconnecter => password required...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a la patience de m'expliquer ce que j'ai oublié de faire, je lui saurais gré, si j'ose dire...


Normalement l'export du certificat ne sert qu'en cas de problème (formatage ou connexion depuis un autre PC : tu utilises ton certificat exporté pour garder ton pseudo). 

Une fois enregistré tu n'as pas besoin de faire autre chose. 

PS : Je fais une exception pour toi, mais normalement c'est Toto0o0o0o qui serait plus à même de t'aider  ::ninja::

----------


## ticonderoga

Ouais, faites gaffe avec vos certificats, sinon y a des gens qui vont passer devant chez vous, t'entends §§

----------


## -=dolido=-

Ouais, et même qu'ils risquent de regarder chez vous, :fear:

----------


## Flubber



----------


## -=dolido=-

J'ai confirmation de sa part, Envoie de Pm direct dès qu'un problème se présente

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Contrairement à ce que disent les autres gronazes/admins (rayer la mention inutile), il est inutile de m'envoyer des MP pour les certificats (déconseillé en fait). Je ne fais pas de suppression de certificats sur le principe du *RTFM* 
> 
> PS : Je vous chie dans les bottes (Boita, Roland, Vadder, toussa) !!* VALLEZ MOURIR AGODADON §§*

----------


## bobot

Salut,

 j'ai fait n'importe quoi. J'ai essayé de me connecter sur mumble avec mon nouveau PC, je n'avais pas exporté mon certificat... Je reconnecte mon ancien PC pour l'exporter mais en fait je crois que j'en ai créé un nouveau qui a remplacé l'ancien... Du coup je ne peut plus me connecter ni avec l'un ni avec l'autre...

 Pas la peine de rire je sais je suis mauvais  ::(: 

 Qu'est ce que je peut faire maintenant pour me reconnecter? Suis-je banni des CPC pour cela?  :;): 

 peut-etre pourriez-vous effacer l'ancien bobot pour que je puisse me réinscrire? (merci TotoOoOoOo  :;):  )

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Alors, je vais le dire une dernière fois : 

C'est une bonne blague des autres admins (haha ! je m'en secoue encore les côtes de rire) mais *je ne m'occupe pas des certificats* pour la simple et bonne raison que j'ai autre chose à foutre et qu'il suffit de suivre le putain de post en première page pour arrêter de nous bassiner.
Je suis désolé pour ceux qui débarquent mais tant pis. 

*JE NE VEUX PAS ETRE SPAMME DE MP POUR DES CERTIFICATS !!!!*

Si vous êtes pas foutus de faire une exportation à la con pour votre pseudo et bah je m'en tamponne, suffit de changer de pseudo  :tired: 

Je m'occupe des bans par contre... Je peux donc transformer les problèmes de certificats en problème de ban, ça c'est dans mes cordes !  ::(:

----------


## bobot

::(: Mouais faudrait ban les admins qui font de mauvaises blagues :haha:  alors, moi je vais sur le forum, je lis un message d'un admins qui me dit de m'adresser à toi, je le fais et j'ai le droit à cet accueil!!! ::cry::  

 Je vais pas répondre avec le même type de vocabulaire mais le cœur y ai. ::trollface::

----------


## Flubber

T'inquiète pas pour Toto, il est juste constipé ce matin. C'est fait pour ton certif.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Mouais faudrait ban les admins qui font de mauvaises blagues alors, moi je vais sur le forum, je lis un message d'un admins qui me dit de m'adresser à toi, je le fais et j'ai le droit à cet accueil!!! 
> 
>  Je vais pas répondre avec le même type de vocabulaire mais le cœur y ai.


Ouais bah la ramène pas trop non plus, puisque tu es capable de lire les conneries des admins, tu dois donc être capable de lire ce qui est écrit en première page et donc ne pas entrer dans les statistiques qui vont bientôt devenir légendaires sur le nombre de suppression de certificats de gars qui sont pas foutus de lire un putain de manuel de 5 lignes écrites sur le forum ET sur le mumble.
Ensuite je m'adressais pas à toi sinon je t'aurai cité. Enfin, c'est pas comme si on répétait ça 5 fois par page de topic donc le ras-le-bol est justifié je pense  :tired: 




> Procédure à suivre : 
> Télécharger la version mumble 1.2.3 iciInstaller et faire la procédure de config (céation du certificat, et réglages si necessaire)Se connecter au serveur mumble.canardpc.comS'enregistrer sur le serveur avec le menu Self > Register pour pouvoir naviguer dans les canaux.Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.Merci de respecter une taille raisonnable pour les images que vous mettez dans vos commentaires utilisateurs

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Courage Toto0o0o0o0o  :^_^:

----------


## Nargas

Oh c'est pour sa que l'on peux pas garder son pseudo sur différent pc ! (Je ne suis pas sur ce mumble alors ne m'attaquez pas !)

----------


## Wobak

Si si tu peux, suffit de copier le certificat sur les différentes machines qui utilisent le même pseudo.

----------


## MinuteMeds

Est-ce qu'un channel spécial D3 a été créé ?(cherché hier, pas trouvé)
Si non, on peut en avoir un teplé ?

----------


## Vader_666

D3 pour Diablo 3 ? Y en a toute une palanquée.

----------


## MinuteMeds

> D3 pour Diablo 3 ? Y en a toute une palanquée.


Bah oé Diablo 3, faut que je reparcours le truc alors, parce que j'ai tout loupé.

----------


## Frock

Salut! 

Donc comme je peux pas harceler Tootooo par mp, j'expose ma requête ici: 

Au niveau des chan. DayZ au lieu de mettre DayZ 1,2,3,4 etc... il nous faudrait des chan. avec des noms de régions/villes ex: Cherno. , Elektro , NW Airfield etc..

Tout ça afin d'améliorer la communication/éviter le spam (particulièrement chiant sur DayZ..) et forcer les joueurs à se regrouper suivant leur localisation! On est pas mal à penser ça! Bien sur il faudrait une concertation plus large mais est ce qu'un admin ( joueur de DayZ c'est mieux! ) pourrait s'en occuper? 

Merci!

----------


## Frite

Et pourtant, c'est bien Toto0o0o0 qui s'occupe (et y joue) des canaux DayZ !

----------


## Frock

Bah ça peut attendre...de toute façon il a bloqué sa messagerie  ::):

----------


## Frite

Ah le fourbe ! Bon, bah demandez moi son portable par MP, il répond 24/24.

----------


## Frock

J'énerve pas Toootooo j'ai vécu une expérience trop traumatisante avec lui en leader sur ArmA2...

----------


## Cocosme

Bonjour, je ne m'étais plus connecté depuis des mois, et comme un boulet que je suis, j'ai égaré mon certificat, du coup il me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter, dont je ne me rappelle plus évidemment !!! Svp cher administrateur canard du mumble, est-il possible de supprimer mon compte que je puisse le refaire (pseudo : Cocosme), merci !! ^^

----------


## Sao

Cocosme : c'est fait.

Sinon, re-rappel : sur Mumble on peut mettre un commentaire sur son pseudo, des images dans le commentaire de son pseudo, c'est génial comme fonction.
Sauf qu'en plus d'éviter de trop grandes tailles d'images (on n'en voit plus trop d'ailleurs, merci), on va aussi éviter les commentaires homophobes hein.
Le prochain que je vois avec -par exemple- un "gros pd" dans son commentaire il ira sur un autre Mumble pour parler à ses copains.

----------


## Scotch

Bonjour, désolé d'allonger la liste de ceux qui vous prennent du temps pour cause de certificat/mdp paumé-oublié-détruit-envoyé sur je ne sais quel mail (biffer la mention inutile) alors que le premier post du topic spécifie clairement d'y faire gaffe  ::sad:: 

Pourriez-vous supprimer les comptes Kretlan et Scotch svp? (ben oui, tant qu'à faire, j'ai tenté d'en recréer un autre pour ne faire chier personne, résultat j'ai du le faire à la va vite et n'importe comment et il ne fonctionne pas  ::trollface:: ).

Bref, j'ai honte  ::'(: 

D'avance merci

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## sonicz

Pouvons nous avoir une explication ? 

[18:39:02] Morloeil a été expulsé(e) et banni(e) du serveur par MasterOfBoulet : Fallait pas me chercher.
[18:39:07] Gafda a été expulsé(e) et banni(e) du serveur par MasterOfBoulet : Fallait pas me chercher.
[18:39:10] Vous avez été expulsé(e) et banni(e) du serveur par MasterOfBoulet : Fallait pas me chercher.

----------


## MoB

C'est en train en mp avec l'un de vous.

----------


## sonicz

OK très bien nous allons voir ailleur comme tu nous le demande, juste qu'on a pas vu l'avertissement sur les images trop grandes.

Amis restons bien à l'abri 
Mangeons, buvons dans nos maisons de pierres 
Là haut, c'est peuplé d'abrutis 
ALLEZ PATRON ! Ressers donc une bière !

----------


## MoB

Pour info, je commence à en avoir ma claque des images genre 640x480 (ou bien plus) qu'on peut voir en commentaire sur mumble.
1. parce que c'est interdit
2. parce que cela fait planter certaine config quand on passe le curseur dessus (dont la mienne) et c'est pour cela que ça a été interdit.

Je pense qu'on a été plus que prévenant.

Lors de CHAQUE connexion vous avez ceci :


Et en plus on l'a notifié sur le premier post au point 6 :


Cela fait plus d'un an que cet avertissement est en place et il y a encore des gens (même des anciens sur mumble) qui viennent me dire : On l'avait pas vu.
Alors je vais vous dire : soit c'est de la mauvaise foi soit vous ne savez pas lire.
Et pas plus d'excuse pour les nouveaux. Quand j'arrive quelque part je me documente un poil sur les règles.

Bref vous êtes TOUS prévenu, la chasse est ouverte.


Et je passe sur le rappel qu'a fait Saosul il y a quelques posts mais qui est bien entendu aussi d'actualité.





---------- Post added at 19h46 ---------- Previous post was at 19h44 ----------




> OK très bien nous allons voir ailleur comme tu nous le demande, juste qu'on a pas vu l'avertissement sur les images trop grandes.


Pour info j'ai dit à ton pote qu'il me fallait vos ip pour vous dé-ban.
Mais si, comme je l'ai effectivement dit dans mon premier mp, vous pouvez aller voir ailleurs alors pas de souci.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Le prochain que je vois avec -par exemple- un "gros pd" dans son commentaire il ira sur un autre Mumble pour parler à ses copains.[/COLOR]


Je suis sûr de savoir qui c'est  :^_^:

----------


## Zub

Yop, c'est possible de faire qq chose pour les abrutis qui se co tout les soirs vers 4h du mat et qui balance du son genre "mange ma bite".

----------


## Frite

Si c'est Ashlook ou Acteon, c'est "normal". Ils ne sont pas méchants, juste un petit peu... limités.

----------


## Cocosme

> Cocosme : c'est fait.
> [/COLOR]


Merci  :;):

----------


## Boitameuh

D'ailleurs, et vous allez rire, j'ai moi aussi un problème de certificat perdu. Pouvez-vous supprimer l'utilisateur "Ashlook" svp ? Merci les couping !

----------


## Bah

Moi c'est avec mon username Flubber que je peux plus me connecter ! :vaavoirdesproblèmes:

----------


## MoB

Toi ... Tu vas avoir des problèmes.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mumble qui me vire mes raccourcis, sans raison, sans rien faire, une idée de pourquoi ?

----------


## manudu54

Bonjour/Bonsoir , j'ai un gros soucis avec mumble.
Je lance mumble , puis sa me met  Mumble ne peut pas retrouver les informations de version depuis le serveur central.
J'essaye de me connecter , et sa me met ] La connexion au serveur à échoué : Serveur proxy introuvable.
J'ai redémarré mon ordi , réinstaller une trentaine de fois , mais l'érreur persiste , auriez vous une solution de mon probleme ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Tu as bien la toute dernière version de mumble ?



Et désolé CMP mais là je ne vois pas. Ça ne serait pas une connerie de lecture seule sur le fichier conf ?

----------


## manudu54

La derniere version c'est bien la 1.2.3 a ? si non pourrait tu me fournir un lien stp.

----------


## Carpette

Le lien demandé: 
http://cpc.cx/5lt

La petite remarque gratuite (qui pourrait paraitre mesquine mais qui ne l'est pas je vous assure):
"sa" est un possessif, pas un démonstratif, merci de faire attention à ton écriture donc.
SA voiture => possessif
ÇA fonctionne => démonstratif

----------


## manudu54

Je l'ai bien cette version. Mais l’erreur persiste :s

----------


## M0zArT

> Mumble qui me vire mes raccourcis, sans raison, sans rien faire, une idée de pourquoi ?


Ça me l'a fait plein de fois, depuis je retiens mes 2-3 raccourcis par cœur.
Aucune idée d'où ça vient, sans doute un bug connu, ou mieux, une feature  :B):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ça me l'a fait plein de fois, depuis je retiens mes 2-3 raccourcis par cœur.
> Aucune idée d'où ça vient, sans doute un bug connu, ou mieux, une feature


Ok merci, je me sens moins seul ! (mais tu peux partir maintenant  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Umavbro

Hello. Comment est-ce que l'on peut signaler les abrutis qui harcèlent sur Mumble (diffusions de musiques/son pendant le jeu, voix changées par ordinateur, suit sur tous les changement de canal, etc) ? Ici ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui.

----------


## Umavbro

Merci Roland Flure. Alors j'aimerais signaler P0_ok pour le comportement que je viens de décrire.

----------


## Wobak

Le mieux est d'essayer de choper un modérateur sur le mumble pour lui signaler le problème : 



> Liste des admins/modérateurs du Mumble : Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Ezechiel, Wazatiste, Saosul, dafloc, masterofboulet et Greenthumb.

----------


## Umavbro

Ca roule. Merci beaucoup, j'essaierai d'en trouver un la prochaine fois que je me connecte.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ce que voulait dire Wobak, c'est que l'idéal est de trouver l'un d'entre nous sur Mumble quand le pénible en question est là. Comme ça on le ban dans la minute qui suit.

----------


## Yoshi06510

Bonjour, je suis un joueur du mod dayz qui est très souvent sur vos serveur fr35 et fr140 (enfin je crois =) ) et je me suis dis que ça serait sympa de rejoindre leur mumble pour pouvoir discuter ect ... mais lors de la connexion je tombe sur "wrong password for user

----------


## von morgan

salut à tous, je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'un demi-con, mais je ne trouve pas le canal canardpc sur mumble. j'ai passé tous le canaux en revue, ligne par ligne et point de: mumble.canardpc.com. y a pas un moyen plus simple pour trouver une adresse direct sans se fader toute la liste? d'autre part, si je mets mon adresse mail dans mon certif, y a pas un risque que tout le monde et surtout n'importe qui puisse la voir? sorry pour ces questions de noobs, mais je reviens sur pc depuis peu apres 4 ans sur console ou tout nous est prémaché, pré-digéré, pré-chié, et du coup je suis un poil perdu.

----------


## MoB

Parce qu'il faut le rentrer à la main en favoris comme un grand.
Tout ce dont tu as besoin pour cela est dans le premier post.

----------


## von morgan

ok daccord, en fait on click sur ajouter un nouveau serveur, je pensais que c'etais seulement pour créer son serveur perso. merci, je teste ça de suite.

---------- Post added at 16h16 ---------- Previous post was at 15h59 ----------

ça y est me voila enregitré, j'ai plus qu'a tenter de rejoindre le serveur cpc de dayZ et mon bonheur sera total. bon, j'avou que trouver une arme un peux plus pêchu qu'une hache serait pas mal aussi mais bon, chaque chose en son temps. very merci master.

ps: bravo pour votre config canhard XIII de chez matos. net, elle marche d'enfer avec arma2 et dayZ, par contre pas de nouvelles de l'abonnement gratos de 6 mois (non, je suis pas radin, je suis pauvre).

----------


## MoB

Avec des majuscules ça serait presque parfait.

----------


## Carpette

> par contre pas de nouvelles de l'abonnement gratos de 6 mois (non, je suis pas radin, je suis pauvre).


Remonte l'info à Doc TB sur le forum, pour de vrai, ton abonnement doit arriver (Materiel.net semble souvent "oublier" l'abonnement avec la commande, madame Carpette a eu le même soucis)

----------


## von morgan

Merci Carpette, et sorry master, je suis un peu brouillé avec les majuscules (ou est-ce la flemme d'appuyer sur shift? C'est aussi possible vu que je suis plus feignant qu'un troupeau de couleuvres sous tranxène). Mais je tacherais d'y penser pour les prochaines fois.

----------


## Shamanix

Yop.
Je vient d'installer l'apli Mumble de LordMarty sur ma tablette Asus TF101, elle marche nickel apparemment, je peut me co sur le Mumble CPC, mais hélas je suis cantonner a la Mare aux canards.
D'ou ma question: Quelqu'un sait-il si il y'a moyen de crée un certif de sécurité sur Mumble Android, et si oui comment ? Visiblement il y'a une histoire de Keystore, j'ai pas trop compris.

----------


## MoB

Si cela n'a pas évolué, ce n'était pas possible sous android. Maintenant peut etre que cela a été réglé avec une mis à jour.

----------


## Shamanix

Ha putain: ""...Due to comments on "stolen-app", I will not finish my try on certificates. "

Pffff, font chier ces dev, des vrais gamins.
Donc en gros, il est impossible pour moi de rejoindre un chan autre que La mare depuis ma tablette ?

En tous cas merci de ta réponse.

Pour info, voici le lien vers l'appli: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...xlY2xpZW50Il0.

----------


## mcraaa

Bonjour tout le monde, je me rajoute dans la longue liste des incompétents, je n'arrive pas à me connecter aux salons de canardpc.
J'ai créé mon certificat automatiquement, si ça peut jouer, merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## MoB

1. Lire et exécuter les informations contenues dans le premier post de la première page.
2. Si cela ne fonctionne pas recommencer l'étape 1.

----------


## mcraaa

ok, je l'ai refait mais je m'y recolle et peu importe comment on crée son certificat? juste pour être sur, merci encore.

---------- Post added at 11h12 ---------- Previous post was at 10h47 ----------

est ce que quelqu'un aurait l'aimable possibilité de supprimer mon certif au nom de mcraaa? c'est pas une excuse mais c'est mon premier mumble, et même en ayant lu la premiere page ben lapin compris mais je voulais vraiment faire partie d'un team de bf3 " sérieuse " ou de bfbc2 je ne suis pas raciste et j'ai entendu dire que c'était le cas chez vous. Si ça ne marche pas apres ce nouvel essai je ne vous polluerai plus le forum.

----------


## JazzMano

> je ne suis pas raciste et j'ai entendu dire que c'était le cas chez vous.


Oui, on est des gros racistes  ::P:  Surtout ****.

----------


## mcraaa

ach, mon contexte m'a trahi  ::):

----------


## Nyu?

Je crois que j'ai un souci pour le mumble aussi. J'ai essayé de re-créer un certificat mais le mumble me demande un pass. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me débloquer? (ou m'aider)

et donc j'ai du paumé mon ancien certificat  ::(:

----------


## war-p

Hmm, j'ai encore merdé avec mon profil mumble, c'est possible de supprimer le profil war-p?
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Hmm, j'ai *encore* merdé avec mon profil mumble, c'est possible de supprimer le profil war-p?
> Merci d'avance


Serieux ? Après avoir merdé une fois tu prends même pas le temps de backuper les choses comme il faut ?  ::|:

----------


## Sao

NON§

----------


## war-p

> Serieux ? Après avoir merdé une fois tu prends même pas le temps de backuper les choses comme il faut ?


J'ai merdé il y a plus d'un an, et pas pour la même raison... Là, c'est juste que mon disque dur de mon ancien pc est inaccessible... Mais sinon, désolay pour le dérangement, hein  :;):

----------


## MoB

5. Une fois connecté sauvegardez votre certificat (configurer->assistant certificat->exporter le certificat actuel) *et envoyez le vous par votre webmail preféré histoire de toujours avoir une sauvegarde en cas de plantage ou de formatage.*

----------


## Frite

In before Toto0o0o0 "Bordel vous continuez à nous beurrer la raie alors qu'on vous le dit 15 fois par page, maintenant vous vous sortez les doigts du cul et vous lisez la première page §§§".

----------


## Aiki

Il n'y a pas de section MOBA vu que c'est placé dans RTS (mais bon, c'est pas grave), mais serait-il possible de créer un Chan Smite avec 3 chans dédiés ? Enfin 3 ça me semble déjà bien vu qu'on est pas 3000 dessus mais ça serait sympa.

Merci.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait, dans RTS.

----------


## Aiki

Merci !

----------


## Scotch

> C'est fait.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Baodai

Salut à tous,

En configurant le Mumble, j'ai du avoir un raté et il m'a mis le numéro de port (64738) comme pseudo. 
J'ai voulu suivre les consignes, mais visiblement on enregistre son pseudo, et je n'ai pas très envie de m'appeler 64738 pour toujours  ::(: 
Malheureusement, quand je me déco, que je change mon pseudo et que je tente de me reconnecter, il me demande un mot de passe ... je ne vois pas trop comment faire  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

Je te renomme en quoi ?

----------


## Flubber

Renomme le en 64739

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est bien comme pseudo, au moins si tu perds ton certificat, tu pourras varier facilement  ::lol::

----------


## Ryg

Le serveur mumble est-il down en ce moment?

----------


## galoustic

Y'aurait pas comme un soucis, là, maintenant ?
Ejecté, pas moyen de me reconnecter, toujours ma connexion internet...

----------


## Wobak

Le mumble est KO suite à une manip d'install qui a foiré, on le coupe le temps de retrouver un état à peu près fonctionnel.

----------


## Wobak

La correction est en cours, je vais le redémarrer sous peu.

----------


## Wazatiste

Dit le luser inscrit depuis un mois avec 11 posts. Pas la peine de poster pour taunter ainsi.

----------


## Wobak

C'est corrigé  ::):

----------


## ticonderoga

Merci.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ça sent la commande slap qui fallait pas utiliser...



 ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

En fait le problème venait d'un overflow de requêtes destinées à renommer un certains Freudeu.

----------


## wiccanw

Bonsoir, le serveur mumble me demande un password...

=====)   J'aimerais bien le connaitre svp  merci.  (=====

----------


## Izual

C'est pas ton certificat qui fait de la merde ?

----------


## wiccanw

Ben , je ne sais pas ..
je clique dessus mais voila ,toujour pareil.

----------


## Sao

> Bonsoir, le serveur mumble me demande un password...
> 
> =====)   J'aimerais bien le connaitre svp  merci.  (=====


=============================) "Je ne sais pas lire mais en même temps c'est normal car je suis bête." (=============================

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bonsoir, le serveur mumble me demande un password...
> 
> =====)   J'aimerais bien le connaitre svp  merci.avoir pris le temps de lire la page 1.  (=====


 :tired: 




> Pro admin.


Utilisateur.

----------


## wiccanw

En fait ,j'avais fais un 2eme (aux cas ou= donc la , c'est ok   
merci

----------


## JazzMano

Salut : 




> Vérification SSL échoué: Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé


Je risque une attaque cybernétique ou c'est ok ?

----------


## Wobak

Everything it is ok.

----------


## JazzMano

Merci.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ça me l'a fait aussi. C'est toto qui a encore pété le Mumble.

----------


## Charmide

Bonjour je m'appelle joban sur mumble, pourriez vous supprimer mon certificat? Merci  ::ninja::

----------


## Baodai

> Je te renomme en quoi ?


Désolé pour le délai de réponse, je ne m'attendais pas à autant de réactivité ! 

"Baodai" si c'est dispo, c'est bien ! 

Merci  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Apparemment ton certif a été supprimé donc tu peux te renommer, te connecter et t'enregistrer.

----------


## Baodai

> Apparemment ton certif a été supprimé donc tu peux te renommer, te connecter et t'enregistrer.


J'ai essayé de me connecter avec "Baodai", il me demande encore un mot de passe  ::(:  Avec 64738 ca marche toujours. Mais il y a peut être un autre moyen de se renommer une fois loggué ?

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai essayé de me connecter avec "Baodai", il me demande encore un mot de passe  Avec 64738 ca marche toujours. Mais il y a peut être un autre moyen de se renommer une fois loggué ?


Tu veux dire que tu te connectes et tu peux te promener sur le mumble avec ce pseudo à l'heure actuelle ? Parce que là j'ai vérifié en base et j'ai aucune réponse pour '%64738%' .

Si tu veux qu'on te renomme, connecte toi et fais Self > Register. Ton certificat apparaitra en base et on pourra renommer le nom avec lequel tu apparait avec ce certificat.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Parce que là j'ai vérifié en base et j'ai aucune réponse pour '%64738%' .


Tu veux dire que tu as vérifié pour "647" ou "738" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wobak

> Tu veux dire que tu as vérifié pour "647" ou "738" ?


Tu fais chier du coup j'ai vérifié dans le doute  :tired:

----------


## Baodai

Ca y est, je me suis enregistré en tant que 64738, je peux me balader sous ce pseudo.

Par contre, même si je mets "Baodai" comme pseudo avant la connexion, j'apparais comme 64738 une fois loggué  ::(:

----------


## MoB

Voila c'est tout bon.

----------


## Baodai

> Voila c'est tout bon.


Pour moi ? non  ::(:  Quand je me connecte, même en tant que Baodai, j'apparais toujours comme "64738"

----------


## MoB

J'ai re-renommé ton 64738 en Baodai.
Donc en te connectant normalement, ca fonctionnera.
Après si tu y arrives pas ...

----------


## Baodai

Je vois pas comment faire autrement : 

Mes paramètres de connexion : 


Et une fois connecté, j'apparais en tant que 64738, et je suis enregistré



Mais peut être que je suis le maitre des boulets ?  ::|:

----------


## Roland Flure

Essaye avec "64738" en pseudo et "Baodai" en port.

----------


## Mijka

Coucou, je vviens de changer de bécane et forcément je me heurte au certificat qui me demande un passe, c'est possible de réinialiser "Mijka" svp ?  ::o:

----------


## MoB

> je vviens de changer de bécane et* forcément* je me heurte au certificat qui me demande un passe


Donc tu sais d'où vient le problème ? Tu sais aussi comment y remédier dans le futur ?
Je préfère demander avant de réinitialiser un certificat car si c'est pour recommencer dans 6 mois ou un an ...

----------


## Baodai

> Essaye avec "64738" en pseudo et "Baodai" en port.


L'idée est interessante ... mais dans la case "port" on ne peut mettre que des chiffres, ca bloque quand on essaye de taper des lettres.

Par contre maintenant je m'appelle Port-64738 une fois loggué  ::O:

----------


## MoB

Bon ... j'ai supprimé Port_64738 et j'ai renommé Port-64738.
Perso, c'est la dernière fois, car pour le coup je pense qu'on a un problème d'interface chaise/clavier.

----------


## Phullbrick

Bonjour, j'essaye de me connecter mais il me demande un mot de passe. Que dois-je faire ?
Nom d'utilisateur Phullbrick

Merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Bordel, je pense que j'ai percé le mystère. En fait c'est une épidémie. On pourra jamais gagner, autant rendre les armes de suite.


Sinon c'est fait pour tout le monde.



Note pour plus tard : le plus simple serait que je fasse un Ctrl+A sur la liste de tous les utilisateurs et que je fasse "supprimer"

----------


## JazzMano

Ce topique devient drôle  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

Je suis d'accord avec JazzMano.

----------


## Phullbrick

Merci d'avoir réinitialisé mon ID  ::):

----------


## Baodai

> Bon ... j'ai supprimé Port_64738 et j'ai renommé Port-64738.
> Perso, c'est la dernière fois, car pour le coup je pense qu'on a un problème d'interface chaise/clavier.


J'apprécie plus ta disponibilité que ta condescendance, mais il faut admettre que ca a payé ! Ca y est, une fois loggué j'apparais en tant que Baodai

Merci.

----------


## Bah

> J'apprécie plus ta disponibilité que ta condescendance, mais il faut admettre que ca a payé ! Ca y est, une fois loggué j'apparais en tant que Baodai
> 
> Merci.


Et nous on appréciera que tu aies sauvé ton certificat !

----------


## JazzMano

C'est chiant les happy-end, on veut du sang, des cris et des pleurs  !

----------


## Baodai

> Et nous on appréciera que tu aies sauvé ton certificat !


C'est déjà fait  :;): 

Il faut vous vous mettre en copie du mail, ou vous me croyez sur parole ?  ::|:

----------


## Bah

> C'est déjà fait 
> 
> Il faut vous vous mettre en copie du mail, ou vous me croyez sur parole ?


Je me contenterai d'une preuve contresignée par un huissier.

----------


## Mijka

> Donc tu sais d'où vient le problème ? Tu sais aussi comment y remédier dans le futur ?
> Je préfère demander avant de réinitialiser un certificat car si c'est pour recommencer dans 6 mois ou un an ...


 Ben le certificat n'est pas lié à la machine sur lequel on le fait ?

----------


## MoB

Non.

----------


## ThuR

Salut,

petit nouveau dans l'ère de la trentaine...
j'essaie en vain de me connecter au mumble canard mais a priori mon certif il n en veux pas...malgré de vaine tentative dans tout les sens...

Pourriez vous me filer un ou deux coups de paluche svp messieurs dames !?

Merci d'avance

ThuThuR

---------- Post added at 21h13 ---------- Previous post was at 21h11 ----------

ha oui et y a t il moyen de se logguer depuis un i phone ? J'ai recup une appli mumble...

---------- Post added at 21h14 ---------- Previous post was at 21h13 ----------

mais je me heurte aussi bien sur le pc qu'avec l iphone sur le certificat...
see ya

----------


## ThuR

Salut,
j'ai enfin resolu mon soucis qui n'était qu'une histoire de manip...
Et un boulet en moins !  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut,
> j'ai enfin resolu mon soucis qui n'était qu'une histoire de manip...
> Et un boulet en moins !



Y a plus qu'a te dire : Bravo mon gars !

----------


## enoll

Salut. j'ai un problème ..... il me demande un pass. 
Du coup je crée un certificat de confiance ... mais je n'arrive pas à l'exporter en .p12 .pfx .pkcs12 ... juste en pkcs7 qui ne s importe pas dans Mumble ....
Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Vos coin coin me sont hors de porté.
Éclairez moi de vos lumières plz .

----------


## Sao



----------


## Toto0o0o0o



----------


## Vader_666

> Salut. j'ai un problème ..... il me demande un pass. 
> Du coup je crée un certificat de confiance ... mais je n'arrive pas à l'exporter en .p12 .pfx .pkcs12 ... juste en pkcs7 qui ne s importe pas dans Mumble ....
> Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Vos coin coin me sont hors de porté.
> Éclairez moi de vos lumières plz .


Quel est ton pseudo ? (pour pouvoir éventuellement supprimer ton utilisateur sur le Mumble)

Ensuite as-tu bien suivi les étapes décrites dans le 1er post ?

Ah et pour ne pas gacher le c-c-c-c-combo :

----------


## enoll

Bande de petits pourris ^^. C est Kitann pour le pseud .

----------


## Vader_666

Réessaye de te connecter. J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur.
Je suis aussi en train de faire une petite vidéo tutorial pour aider  ::):  Ça devrait être prêt dans la soirée.

----------


## enoll

THX

----------


## MoB

Roh l'autre hé ! Il aime pas mon tuto alors il fait un truc vidéo, j'y crois pas !

----------


## enoll

euu faut des autorisations pour rejoindre les salons ?

C est bon ! merci à vous.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu devais t'enregistrer toi même (c'est écrit sur la première page du topic  :tired: ). Je viens de t'enregistrer, tu peux maintenant circuler sur le mumble.


*Pense à sauvegarder ton certificat en suivant la procédure page 1 du topic pour éviter de le perdre (genre tu te l'envoie par mail).*

*LIEN VERS LA PROCEDURE*

----------


## Vader_666

Désolé le son est pas fort.

---------- Post added at 20h21 ---------- Previous post was at 20h15 ----------




> Roh l'autre hé ! Il aime pas mon tuto alors il fait un truc vidéo, j'y crois pas !


J'avais pas vu ton tuto -_-

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu vas voir qu'ils vont encore trouver le moyen de chier dans la colle.
Regarde celui d'avant, il aurait pris 2mn de son temps pour lire la page 1, il aurait su s'enregistrer tout seul.

----------


## Boitameuh

Mais elle est si loin cette page 1, c'est la galère de tout lire en sens inverse.

----------


## Carpette

Certif mon amour,
Je te perd tous les jours
Les admins je fais chier
Pour certif générer

Tel Mariachi devant ses carottes
Tel Mini Flure devant sa bière
Je ressors de ma grotte
Et ce topic je déterre

Pour chérir mon certif
Pour aider les shérifs
Pour apprendre à gérer
Mon certif préféré

S'il le faut dans mon cul
Mais sauvegardé je l'ai
Ce topic je l'ai lu
Mon certif est sauvé

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de réussir à filmer Roland lisant ce post :

----------


## Frite

Roland chauve, haha.



"Sauvegardez votre certificat, sinon je vous envoie Toto !"

----------


## Sheraf

Désolé d'être un mongole... j'ai un probleme.

J'viens de formater tout tout tout, et j'ai PENSé A SAUVER MON CERTIFICAT (incroyab'!!!)

Mais j'ai un message d'erreur quand j'essaye de me connecter, et j'ose pas repondre OUI:

J'ai donc mis CanardPc comme nom
mumble.canardpc.com dans la case adresse
port 64738 (c'était déjà le bon)
Et nom d'utilisateur, Sheraf.

Et quand je fais connecter, ca m'écrit:

_"Le serveur présente un certificat qui a une verification invalide..
Les erreurs de ce certificat sont les suivantes:
1.Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat
2.Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

Voulez vous quand même accepter ce certificat?
(Il sera également stocké et ne vous sera pas redemandé.)

OUI, NON, ou VOIR LE CERTIFICAT"_


Faut que je fasse quoi?

C'est la 1ere fois que je fais ça (reutiliser un certificat), j'ai pas formaté depuis aout 1985, et la dernière fois que j'avais un probleme, y a flubber qui m'a aidé comme un trisomique, et j'ai rien compris.

----------


## raven33.be

Oui.

De toute façon, si tu dis non, tu pourras pas te connecter.

----------


## JazzMano

> Désolé d'être un mongole... j'ai un probleme.
> 
> J'viens de formater tout tout tout, et j'ai PENSé A SAUVER MON CERTIFICAT (incroyab'!!!)
> 
> Mais j'ai un message d'erreur quand j'essaye de me connecter, et j'ose pas repondre OUI:
> 
> J'ai donc mis CanardPc comme nom
> mumble.canardpc.com dans la case adresse
> port 64738 (c'était déjà le bon)
> ...


C'est ok, tu ne risque pas d'attaque cybernétique mais fait gaffe, ILS ne sont jamais loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Sheraf

Nan, mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que la derniere fois j'ai foutu la merde en créant plusieurs Sheraf ou je sais pas quoi. Enfin voilà. J'étais bourré aussi. Merci  ::):

----------


## Algent

Aujourd'hui mon antivirus bloque un truc quand je lance mumble  ::huh:: :


C'est visiblement pas lié à cpc puisque c'est qu'au lancement, ils bloquent même tout le site mumble.info, faux positif ?

----------


## Wobak

Bah mumble.info c'est une redirection vers mumble.sourceforge.net donc je sais pas quoi te dire...

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ton antivirus a perdu un paquet en analysant l'adresse je pense  ::trollface::

----------


## clexanis

Il faut formater !  ::trollface::

----------


## Sao

'Tificat-heu !  ::trollface::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Il faut formater !


N'oublie pas d'indiquer le : RolandFlure(TM) apres... je voudrais pas qu'il nous poursuive devant la justice americaine ! :fear:

----------


## Tilt

Moi j'enmerde le certificat !!  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

1er post mis à jour  ::):

----------


## Carpette

> 1er post mis à jour


Je porte réclamation, ça manque de poésie !

----------


## sHOKO60

_Salut a tous , un boulet de plus a aidé :D 

"Le serveur présente un certificat qui a une verification invalide..
Les erreurs de ce certificat sont les suivantes:
1.Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat
2.Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

Voulez vous quand même accepter ce certificat?
(Il sera également stocké et ne vous sera pas redemandé.)

OUI, NON, ou VOIR LE CERTIFICAT"

alors j'ai tout fait , supprimer mon certificat , recréé un certif , désinstaller ré installer , j'ai fait une restauration de systeme , je clique sur oui et tout mais impossible pour moi de me reconnecter sur les serveurs ou j'étais enregistrer bien évidement j'ai demander de me suprm de la liste des enregistré malheuresement rien ne fonctionne merci de m'aidé , 
_

----------


## Wobak

Tu as lu le message ?

"Le serveur présente" ça veut dire que c'est pas de ton côté. Suffisait de répondre "Oui" et tu pouvais te connecter  ::lol::

----------


## sHOKO60

nan mais serieux tout a était fait  ::):  , mais rien ne marche , je me suis connecter avec mon autre ordi et tout fonctionne , donc ca vient de mon ordi pas du serveur

----------


## Wobak

Par contre si tu pouvais faire faire un effort sur l'orthographe et la ponctuation ça serait sympa  ::): 

Pour ton problème j'avoue que je voie pas trop.

----------


## Roland Flure

> nan mais serieux tout a était fait


Ils disent toujours ça  :tired:

----------


## Sparfell

Hello, je ne me suis pas connecté depuis environ un an et évidement j'avais oublié cette histoire de certificat et impossible de remettre la main dessus, est ce qu'il y aurait moyen de supprimer l'ancien svp ? (pseudo : sparfell) merci d'avance.

PS : promis je garderais précieusement le nouveau.

----------


## lethkha

bonjour,

quelqu'un sait comment le parametrer sur iphone?
J'arrive bien a aller sur le channel canardpc, je vois les differentes "chambres", mais a chaque fois que je veux aller sur une, il me mets acces denied.....

merci d'avance

----------


## Caf

Ce topac est une perle.  ::ninja::

----------


## sHOKO60

Salut a tous , un boulet de plus a aidé :D

"Le serveur présente un certificat qui a une verification invalide..
Les erreurs de ce certificat sont les suivantes:
1.Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat
2.Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

Voulez vous quand même accepter ce certificat?
(Il sera également stocké et ne vous sera pas redemandé.)

OUI, NON, ou VOIR LE CERTIFICAT"

alors j'ai tout fait , supprimer mon certificat , recréé un certif , désinstaller ré installer , j'ai fait une restauration de systeme , je clique sur oui et tout mais impossible pour moi de me reconnecter sur les serveurs ou j'étais enregistrer bien évidement j'ai demander de me suprm de la liste des enregistré malheureusement rien ne fonctionne merci de m'aidé , 

je re up mon probléme je viens même de reeboot la box aucun changement merci

----------


## Carpette

En fait on devrait le vérouiller ce topic, avec uniquement la première page, comme ça, les gens seraient obliger de la lire ...

Et pour le reste, un petit MP à toto et le tour serait joué

----------


## BarmyFailure

Alors, je vois 5 problèmes dans ce topic :
- Les gens ne savent plus lire.
- Les gens repoussent les limites du bon sens un peu plus profond chaque jour.
- La vidéo n'est pas la première chose directement accessible en un clic immédiat du béotien absolu.
- Je ne sait pas compter

Mais ça fait quand même rire. Surtout les gens qui s'inscrivent sur un forum en oubliant qu'ils ont le capslock activé. Et tout ça pour poster 2 fois le même message sans lire les réponses entre les deux.

Shoko60 Tu n'essai pas de te connecter de 2 PC différents avec le même pseudo sans avoir le même certificat? ou de 2 PC différents en même temps?
As-tu essayé de copier le certificat de ton pc qui arrive à se connecter sur le pc qui n'arrive pas à se connecter?

----------


## sHOKO60

oui j'ai essayer le certificat de l'autre et sa ne marche pas , j'ai 2 différents pseudo sur chaque pc , donc différents certificat , et j'ai suivi la démarche en vidéo et écrite et rien ne marche

----------


## Wobak

Alors ça s'appelle la sélection naturelle.  ::XD::

----------


## Sparfell

Ok désolé du dérangement je me suis créé un nouveau certificat.

----------


## CaeDron

> bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un sait comment le parametrer sur iphone?
> J'arrive bien a aller sur le channel canardpc, je vois les differentes "chambres", mais a chaque fois que je veux aller sur une, il me mets acces denied.....
> 
> merci d'avance


Ca marche pas sur Iphone, je crois qu'il ne prend pas en charge les certificats.

----------


## MoB

> Ca marche pas sur Iphone, je crois qu'il ne prend pas en charge les certificats.


Ca fonctionne parfaitement sous Iphone. C'est sous Android que cela ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Adramelek

Where's Wally version Mumble CPC

----------


## Flubber

Stop le flood.

----------


## derfybzh

Serveur Down ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non.

----------


## sHOKO60

Au dernières nouvelles pour mon certificat j'arrive a rentré sur des serveurs souligner de vert , un serveur normal non souligner en vert ne m'accepte pas , et il y a très peu de serveur souligner de vert

----------


## Charmide

Au pire prends un marqueur et résous le problème comme ça.

----------


## michael knight

Salut à tous!

Moi et des amis avons un petit soucis dans mumble avec certains jeux (dow2, counter-strike : global operation). Lorsque la partie se lance (donc chargement réel d'une partie avec connexion au serveur) le son de mumble se baisse automatiquement. Ce qui a pour conséquence de ne rien entendre quand on parle et d'avoir le son du jeu à fond.... Il faut passer par le mélangeur windows et ré augmenter le son mumble (qui est bien descendu dans le mélangeur), pas très pratique et vite lourd (avec cs:go qui est codé avec les pieds particulièrement  ::P:  ).

Avez-vous une idée du "problème"? 
Je précise que les deux jeux sont sous steam.

merci d'avance!

----------


## Sao

Deux trucs à faire :
1. Dans Mumble -> Paramètres avancés -> virer l'option qui baisse automatiquement le son des jeux quand les gens parlent.
2. Clic droit sur l'icône de son Windows (en bas à droite) -> Périphériques d'enregistrements -> Onglet Communications -> cocher "Ne rien faire".
Je pense que c'est le deuxième truc qui va t'aider.

----------


## michael knight

J'essayerai ça ce soir, merci!

----------


## Eradan

Troisième truc à faire: passer à TS3.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Troisième truc à faire: passer à TS3 autre chose.


Et si tu l'appliquais, pour voir ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Troisième truc à faire: passer à TS3.


On va le faire dés demain !... Ha bah non, on me dit dans l'oreillette que non.  :tired:

----------


## Boitameuh

Mais le son dans l'oreillette, il est un peu caverneux non ?

----------


## DJCot

C'est parce que tu ne mets pas l'oreillette dans l'endroit spécialement prévu pour son utilisation initiale.

----------


## Bah

Doit y avoir un putain d'écho sur le TS cpc...

----------


## Vargr

Une demande de reset pour mon certificat Mumble si c'est possible ? Vargr comme moi quoi  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.
Maintenant tu (re)lis la page 1, merci.

----------


## Vargr

Bah du coup oui, le certificat vas aller faire un tour sur Dropbox  ::P: 
Merci !

----------


## aggelon

Salut les canetons !

J'ai pas lu les 174 pages du forum, alors si la réponse a déjà été postée, un lien me suffira  :;): 

Voici ce qui m'arrive : 
- je joue à un jeu (n'importe lequel, ça le fait pour tous) avec mon casque -> le son du jeu est dans mon casque
- je démarre Mumble et avant même de choisir mon serveur, le son du jeu passe sur les haut-parleur et seul celui de Mumble est sur le casque  ::huh:: 

J'arrive pas à trouver l'option de Mumble qui en est responsable :honte:

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Roland Flure

T'as regardé dans les options Windows ?

----------


## znokiss

Crotte. J'ai du me connecter à Mumble la dernière fois en 2009.. Et bien évidemment j'ai depuis changé de PC (déjà 2 fois) et j'ai jamais pensé à ce certificat... Hem hem, serait-il possible de me réseter la tronche ?
Merci d'avance. Je le garderais au chaud par la suite.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon Zno.

----------


## znokiss

Cimer, tout roule.

----------


## Shinpokomon

Je suis connecté, ça va feed sévère  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

> Salut les canetons !
> 
> J'ai pas lu les 174 pages du forum, alors si la réponse a déjà été postée, un lien me suffira 
> 
> Voici ce qui m'arrive : 
> - je joue à un jeu (n'importe lequel, ça le fait pour tous) avec mon casque -> le son du jeu est dans mon casque
> - je démarre Mumble et avant même de choisir mon serveur, le son du jeu passe sur les haut-parleur et seul celui de Mumble est sur le casque 
> 
> J'arrive pas à trouver l'option de Mumble qui en est responsable :honte:
> ...


Je poste ici la réponse, si quelqu'un a le même problème (apparemment beaucoup n'ont pas réussi à la résoudre sur le Net).
Il s'agit a priori d'un bug du pilote du périphérique de son IDT avec tout programme de communication (Mumle,TS,Skype,...) : il prend le dessus sur les réglages Windows et balance _par défaut_ les sons non-communiquant sur les enceintes  ::sad:: 
Mumble n'y est pour rien

Pour résoudre ce problème, il suffit de télécharger et installer le soft IDT Audio Control Panel, d'aller dans les paramètres de périphériques de lecture, et de cocher 'Périphérique de communication' pour lui autoriser à jouer les sons autres que ceux des programmes de comm'...

C'est bon, problème réglé, je vais pouvoir sortir mon mumble de son placard  :;):

----------


## Phoenix2171

Bonjour,

J'ai réinstallé windows sur un SSD et je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon certificat, je sais, c'est mal  ::(: 

J'ai toujours mon ancien dossier mumble, dois-je demander un reset ou puis-je copier un fichier depuis ce répertoire ?

Merci d'avance les canards

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de te virer de la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés.
Maintenant tu peux imprimer la page 1 et en faire ton livre de chevet.

----------


## Belhoriann

Je m'ajoute à la liste des boulets ayant pommé leur certificat durant le changement de config. J'ai relu déjà 2 fois la première page. Une bonne âme pourrait me dépanner ?

----------


## Vader_666

Ton certificat est supprimé.
Réenregistre toi avec ton pseudo et c'est reparti pour un tour  ::): 

Ah j'oubliais...

Maintenant tu vas vraiment sauvegarder ton certificat, parce que je t'ai à l'oeil mon petit bonhomme OKAY !!!

----------


## Belhoriann

Oh  ::o: 

Ce fut rapide merci ! Si tu veux une clé Firefall balance un PM  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Purée Vader, toi t'as droit à des "merci"  :Emo:

----------


## Belhoriann

Sois pas triste, j'ai aussi une clé Firefall pour toi si tu veux  :Emo:

----------


## Phoenix2171

> Je viens de te virer de la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés.
> Maintenant tu peux imprimer la page 1 et en faire ton livre de chevet.


Merci Roland, je viens de réinstaller Mumble et ca marche  ::): 
J'en ai profité pour copier le certificat cette fois !

Par contre, j'ai pas de clé Firefall mais je vais allumer un cierge pour toi et demander la bénédiction pour toute ta descendance sur 10 générations  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> ... je vais allumer un cierge pour toi et demander la bénédiction pour toute ta descendance sur 10 générations


Pense surtout a bénir sa pilosité !  ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Pense surtout a bénir sa pilosité !


Tout le monde n'essaie pas d'atteindre ton idéal de surfeur-californien-blond-imberbe.

----------


## Sao

Le prochain qui a une clé beta pour Planetside 2 et qui paume son certificat il est pour moi.

Voyons voyons, qui est dans le chan Planetside 2 ? ...

----------


## shooty09

Yop, j'ai besoin d'aide pour mum et après avoir écumé google, je me tourne vers les canrds car le desepoir me gagne.

Je ne peux plus depuis ce matin me connecter au serveur de ma guilde GW2 mais toujours à celui de CPC. J'ai le message relatif à l'hôte distant a refusé l'accès. Une liste de e que j'ai fais, histoire d'éviter les préliminaires :

-Unistall/reinstall
-Reset de certificat
-Désactivez tout pare-feu
-Option QOS et forcing de TCP
-Changez de nick (au cas où, je sais plus quoi faire)

Et oui, j'itilise la bonne version, si il y a des avis je suis preneur et merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Comme si on avait pas assez des Canards avec un problème sur le mumble CanardPC  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon a part ce que tu as déjà essayé je ne vois pas trop...

----------


## shooty09

Désolé, je sais que c'est pas le lieu le plus adéquat mais là, je suis vraiment perdu.

Le comble, c'est que j'ai jamais eu un seul souci avec le mumble des canards, que ce soit par des bugs ou une étourderie de ma part.

----------


## Wobak

Tu utilises la version release ou la snapshot ?

----------


## shooty09

J'ai essayé les deux mais rien à faire. Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que je pouvais me connecter avant et plus maintenant. Pas de changement de conf ou quoi, plus d'accès au mumble du jour au lendemain et j'ai beau unistall/reinstall toutes les versions du monde, rien à faire.

----------


## Tilt

Ben si ça se trouve il est down le mumble.

----------


## shooty09

Nop, y a des gens dessus, il n'y a que moi qui ai ce souci

----------


## MoB

En fait, ils t'ont ban.
De rien.

----------


## shooty09

Pas mal comme réponse, mais c'est vrai que aucun de mes ordinateurs n'y accès, est-ce possible qu'il y ait un port bloqué ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je pense pas vu que t'arrives à te connecter à d'autres serveurs Mumble. À moins qu'ils n'aient changé le leur et que ça ne soit plus le port par défaut ?

----------


## Carpette

Dans le doute, tu devrais effacer ton certificat, et en demander un nouveau, c'est comme ça qu'on fait ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Si tu fais un telnet  vers le serveur vers le port de son mumble, ça fonctionne ?

Un traceroute vers l'IP du serveur ?

Si tu essayes sur un autre PC chez toi ça marche ?

----------


## shooty09

Dsl pour la réponse tardive et merci de l'aide, ça fait plaisir.

@Carpette: J'ai déjà effacer mon certificat en enlevant toute trace de mumble, jusque dans le registre. A mois que ce soit du côté du gérant du serv de le faire.
@Wobak: Je ne comprends pas les deux premières questions, je vais faire une recherche google. Pour la dernière, oui j'ai essayé depuis un de mes autres pc et non, le résultat est le même (pas d'accès au mumble en question et accès à celui de CPC)

----------


## Gigax

Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser, je n'ai pas perdu mon certificat (sauvegardé sur au moins 3 DD), mais mumble "ouvre" automatiquement tous les canaux où se trouvent du monde, et ça me gave. Une option pour l'en dissuader ? J'ai beau googler, je ne trouve rien de pertinent.

---------- Post added at 13h15 ---------- Previous post was at 13h14 ----------

À c'est bon, je suis juste très con. Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Attendez, attendez... J'ai un Gif pour ça, laisser-moi le temps de revenir chez moi !  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> À c'est bon, je suis juste très con. Merci



Me semblait bien que j'en avais repéré un...  ::P: 
Tadaaam !

----------


## JazzMano

Classe.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Dites, c'est possible de supprimer le compte d'Elurztac et de Catzrule ?
J'ai paumé mon certificat, vu que j'ai du faire 10 Formatages depuis ma dernière connexion, et je retrouve plus mon mot de passe...

Par avance merci,
Des bisous. Plein.

----------


## doudou1408

J'ai oublié de sauvegarder le certificat de Eldarock et Eldadinde  ::(: 

Ah et un certain Corobizar a été banni , un ami a lui a fait quelques conneries avec son mumble.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Sao

Ha bah tu lui diras d'arrêter de prêter son micro à des abrutis alors.
L'autre soir il a fait le tour des chans en demandant s'il y avait de la femelle. Ni bonsoir ni merde, non non, de la femelle.

Sinon tes certifs sont supprimés, tu peux te ré-enregistrer.

Pareil pour Catz.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Merci copaing  :;):

----------


## Tigrius

Oye ! 

Même souci que Shooty09

Impossile de se connecter 
Pseudo et Password invalide qu'il me dit... 

J'ai virer les parfeu, réinstaller Mumble, Supprimer et recréer le certificat... mais rien n'y fait. 

Un tour de magie à proposer ?

----------


## Carpette

Demander qu'on t'efface le certificat, et relire la première page ...
Ça c'était calmé ces derniers temps ...

Si tu veux gagner du temps, envoi direct un mp à TotoOoOo

----------


## Tigrius

Okay, bah j'avais bien lu le tuto... Ça avait fonctionné un temps...

Est ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait supprimer ce fameux certificat que je me ré-enregistre :D

----------


## Louis X

Merci pour les tutos. Il m'a fallu le texte + la vidéo pour y arriver ^^

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon pour Tigrius.

----------


## fishinou

Hello,

Je m'ajoute à la liste :/ Quelqu'un pourrait supprimer le certificat pour fishinou ?

Merci à vous, le prochain je sauvegarde promis !  :;):

----------


## amne

Je m'ajoute également 
Merci

---------- Post added at 21h26 ---------- Previous post was at 21h26 ----------

Je m'ajoute également

---------- Post added at 21h27 ---------- Previous post was at 21h26 ----------

je m'ajoute également

----------


## Anhedonie

C'est rudement bien expliqué tout ça ! merci :D

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour les deux truffes du dessus.

----------


## DARKDDR

Il serait bon de préciser que les pseudos en majuscules sont interdits sur la premiere page aussi. Histoire de gagner du temps, éviter les kick stupides tout ça.
Sinon bon tuto,merci.

----------


## Baryton

Bon, impossible de se connecter sous le pseudo Baryton (j'ai pas du sauvegarder mon certif il y a quelques années...), et avec Barry_440 le privilège "entrer" m'est refusé sur les salons...

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé les 2 utilisateurs. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer de nouveau et ainsi te déplacer dans les différents salons.

----------


## vectra

Bon bah au moins, ca marche.

----------


## Le Sanglier

Une bande de connard qui traînent sur Mumble depuis quelques jours.

Ce soir, je reviens après avoir été chercher à boire et j'entends HURLER dans le casque, mais truc de dingue, vraiment [et mumble est pas a fond niveau son]
Juste le temps de voir ces débiles, de prendre un screenshot et de remettre le casque pour les entendre préparer leur prochain 'coup' sur le chan DayZ en rigolant comme des débiles.



Il y a deux jours, il étaient déjà venu nous faire chier pendant une partie sur Borderlands 2 [Il y avait kino et moi], vous pouvez voir sur le screen que j'avais deja mute l'un d'entre eux car ils étaient venu nous faire chier a parler de moutons, de preservatifs et de sa grand mère (oui, je suis sérieux...)

Bref. J'ai failli devenir sourd  :B): 

PS: Si un admin pouvait repasser mon Pseudo en Pataya, on m'avait passer en Patayapedia pour une private joke, mais jamais repasser en Pataya  ::'(: 

Edit: Ah bah le temps que j'écris, et je vois que Toto0o0o0o a fait le ménage (et peut-être perdu l’ouïe en passant  :^_^:  )

----------


## Lynx25

Bien le bonjour !

Après avoir un peu fouiné je post sur ce topic car je ne pense pas pouvoir le faire ailleurs  ::): 

Sur le forum MOBA s'organise une équipe pour LoL *ici-même* .

Voilà donc l'idée qui se met en place, c'est que malgré tout on est assez peu tranquilles sur mumble lors de nos sorties en ranked, et je viens donc demander humblement s'il est possible de nous faire un petit chan pour la team dans le chan LoL du mumble, pour qu'on ait un point de chute pour se retrouver.

Sur ce, merci d'avance d'une éventuelle réponse  ::):

----------


## MoB

J'ai envie de dire que, quand bien même vous auriez un chan au nom de votre team, cela n’empêchera en rien les gens d'y entrer.
Où alors il faudra y mettre un mot de passe. Mais pour le coup cela ne serait plus un chan CPC mais un chan de votre team (même si elle porte le nom CPC), ce qui n'est pas trop dans l'esprit du mumble.

Au final, si vous voulez une tranquillité sûre je pense qu'il faudrait voir pour vous prendre votre propre mumble. Au passage Skype à 5 ça passe bien, c'est gratuit et cela semblerait parfait pour l'utilisation voulu.

----------


## Netrolf

Si il y a moyen de reseter mon password je suis preneur... j'ai formaté il y a pas longtemps et je l'ai paumé.  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Ah ben bravo.



Utilisateur supprimé, tu peux t'enregistrer à nouveau.  ::):  Et ce coup-ci sauvegarde ton certificat  :;):

----------


## cdtf

Yo,

comme les autres, je suis un idiot fini, et je viens seulement lire le tuto quand j'ai un problème.

Bref un certificat supprimé au nom de Cdtf ce serait chouette, mais je comprends tout à fait que ça prenne trois mois, pour la pénitence, toussa. 

Au pire je prendrai un autre nom, comme Prolapsus ou Purpura. Ou Naevus.
Nan, googlez pas.

'Ne nuit.

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait, je laisse à Vader le soin de mettre un gif.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mumble is dead.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouaip, il est tout cassé.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est parce que j'ai pas mis de GIF dans mon avant-dernier message !  ::O: 
Du coup je suis au boulot et je dois recycler un ancien pour pas aggraver la situation... Toutes mes excuses.

----------


## Morbo

Ah! Juste pour le plaisir de contredire! ET BEN SI je suis viendu ici tout seul! Et toc!

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai perdu mon certifi... non je déconne, je voulais juste savoir si y'a moyen de faire une recherche de pseudo une fois qu'on est sur mumble ?

----------


## CaeDron

> J'ai perdu mon certifi...


Malheureux, surtout pas ! Maintenant, les admins sont en mode :

----------


## Sao

Pour chercher un chan ou un pseudo il suffit de le taper alors que Mumble est lancé et il sera mis en avant.

----------


## JazzMano

Merci soso.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Euh, dites, ce serait possible que quelqu'un passe faire le ménage de temps en temps sur les channels ? C'est un peu lourd les mecs qui squattent chacun un chan, souvent pour se mettre AFK. Ça se généralise vachement en ce moment.

Merci d'avance. Vraiment.

----------


## Wobak

Le plus simple dans ce genre de cas => tu prends la liste des modos du premier post et t'essayes d'en chopper un :

- Sur mumble
- Sur steam.

----------


## Rikimaru

Salut, J'ai perdu mon certificat comment faire svp ?

Merci.

c'est rikimaru.

----------


## JazzMano

Haha.

----------


## CaeDron

> Salut, J'ai perdu mon certificat comment faire svp ?
> 
> Merci.
> 
> c'est rikimaru.

----------


## BarmyFailure

> comment faire ?


Rah c'est vrai ça, bonne question, si seulement c'était écrit quelque part, comme par exemple sur chaque page de ce sujet tout les 5 messages.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Salut, J'ai perdu mon certificat comment faire svp ?


Je t'ai supprimé. Maintenant tu peux aller lire la page 1.

----------


## Aghora

> c'est rikimaru.


Merci de préciser.

----------


## CaeDron

Ben c'est le nom de son certif, quoi. Genre avant que Flubber me renomme, c'était C43Dr0N.
Ou même pas, je crois que c'était carrément K43Dr0N.

Mais c'est vrai que ça fait un peu teubé vu comme ça.

----------


## Ceety

Ptit souci d'enregistrement de certif. Si un admin passe par là. Pseudo Yomé.

J'ai PM Roland au cas ou.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour toi Ceety. J'ai répondu à ton PM.

----------


## CaeDron

A quoi ça sert d’enregistrer son certificat ? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## AliloH

Ça peut venir d'où le fait que j'arrive a me connecter, que je puisse trainer sur "je suis AFK" mais que je puisse me connecter a aucun autre salon ?

(j'ai récupéré un vieux certificat, de ce coté la j'ai pas de soucis ... enfin je pense)

----------


## Ckao

Tu t'es enregistré? self/register ou un truc du genre.

----------


## AliloH

Je sais pas si c'était lié a ca mais j'ai juste relancé le bouzin et ca a suffit, merci quand même  ::P:

----------


## harfaang

Bonsoir gentils zadmins! Je sais bien que le problème a été décrit ouatmillion de fois, mais bon devinez quoi? Et oui, la fatidique demande de mot de passe.. Tout c'est bien passé à l'enregistrement ce matin et là boum, ça coince.
J'ai tenté de réimporter le certif, d'en créer un nouveau, etc etc.. Nada. 
Il ne me reste plus qu'à solliciter humblement un wipe de la base Mumble.. Le user c'est Harfaang. Un grand merci d'avance!

----------


## Flubber

T'es sur que c'était pas pour Harfangdesneiges ton certif?
J'ai supprimé Harfaang

----------


## harfaang

Oui mais non.. L'harfaang c'est bien une chouette des neiges, mais moi c'est juste harfaang. En tout cas, ça marche! 
Merci encore!

----------


## AliloH

A voir tous les soucis que l'authentification suscite faudra un jour passer a TS  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Non.

----------


## Bah



----------


## Charmide

C'est l'allégorie de la caverne de Platon représentant le mec qui sauvegarde enfin son certificat?

----------


## Sao

Il fut un temps, y'avait des trolls qui disaient que le son de Mumble était caverneux par rapport à TS.

----------


## AliloH

C'était encore plus chiant que toutes les histoires d'authentification et de certificat ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'était encore plus chiant que toutes les histoires d'authentification et de certificat ?


Pas plus que les utilisateurs qui se plaignent alors qu'ils n'ont rien à faire si ce n'est envoyer un truc sur leur webmail perso (par exemple).

----------


## Frite



----------


## El_Mariachi²

Et là c'est mieux?

----------


## cdtf

> C'est fait, je laisse à Vader le soin de mettre un gif.
> http://monsieurlion.com/wp-content/u...Pope-Vader.jpg


Merci beaucoup, mais c'était trop rapide, y'aura pas de vertu curative  ::o:

----------


## SeanRon

salut,
il ya quelques jours, j'ai demandé la création d'un chan WarZ pour l'alpha.
Avec la beta qui arrive, on va probablement avoir plus de monde et ça serai super si un admin augmentait les sous-channels :

Colorado1
Colorado2
Colorado3
Stronghold

merci par avance,
bisous de la part des alpha-testeurs de WarZ

----------


## Atar

J’ai une question qui concerne Mumble, mais sans rapport avec le certificat, je peux la poser ici ? (ou c'est mieux ailleurs ?)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est le bon topic.

----------


## Atar

Y a t’il un moyen d’écouter ce que les autres entendent quand on émet ? Je m’explique. 

J’ai installé Mumble, suivi les recommandations du 1er post et de 2 ou 3 tuto pour configurer les paramètres et je me retrouve dans la situation suivante : j’entends parfaitement les autres, mais eux ne perçoivent que des grésillements de ma part.

Pourtant, j’ai testé, sur les conseils d’un canard, l’enregistrement avec le magnéto Windows. Ça fonctionne très bien et, lors du réglage des paramètres sous Mumble, tout va bien également : je m'entends de façon claire et nette.

J’aimerais donc me rendre compte par moi-même de ce que les autres entendent quand j’émets, pour essayer de cerner le problème, voir d’améliorer mes réglages.

Désolé pour le pavé.

----------


## clexanis

> Y a t’il un moyen d’écouter ce que les autres entendent quand on émet ? Je m’explique. 
> 
> J’ai installé Mumble, suivi les recommandations du 1er post et de 2 ou 3 tuto pour configurer les paramètres et je me retrouve dans la situation suivante : j’entends parfaitement les autres, mais eux ne perçoivent que des grésillements de ma part.
> 
> Pourtant, j’ai testé, sur les conseils d’un canard, l’enregistrement avec le magnéto Windows. Ça fonctionne très bien et, lors du réglage des paramètres sous Mumble, tout va bien également : je m'entends de façon claire et nette.
> 
> J’aimerais donc me rendre compte par moi-même de ce que les autres entendent quand j’émets, pour essayer de cerner le problème, voir d’améliorer mes réglages.
> 
> Désolé pour le pavé.


Configure -> Settings
Tu coche "advanced".
Et dans "Audio Output" tu a "loopback".
Et il faut penser à valider.

----------


## Atar

J'ai pu tester, modifier et tout fonctionne en local. Il ne me reste plus qu'à rééditer ça avec des canards. En toute logique, tout devrait bien se passer. Mille mercis.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Bonjour , pourriez vous supprimer AntoineSanis et Decapsulator ? 
merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

merci beaucoup^

----------


## Atar

Coucou, c’est re-moi. J’ai toujours le même problème d’émission inaudible, à une différence près, tout fonctionne dans un premier temps. Par contre, dès que je lance un jeu pour faire du multi avec les canards, je redeviens inaudible. 

J’ai googlé au possible, sans trouver de solutions satisfaisantes, et en désespoir de cause, je viens en quête de l’illumination : mais d’où peut venir le problème ? Je suspecte soit un problème de connexion trop faiblarde, soit plus probablement un manque de souffle du matériel (mémoire/processeur/autre…). Est-ce possible ou me fourvoie-je lamentablement ?

----------


## Wobak

Windows, configuration du son, onglet "Communication", tu es bien coché sur "Ne rien faire" ?

----------


## Atar

J'ai précisé que j'étais toujours sous XP-sp3 ? Pardon.

Edit : j'ajoute aux symptômes que si je lance le jeu alors que Mumble est déjà actif, le jeu plante directement. Pour parvenir à me connecter avec Mumble, je dois lancer le jeu en premier et seulement ensuite Mumble.

----------


## _Raynor_

Bonjour,
J'aimerais utiliser le client iOS (v1.1.1) sur le serveur CPC mais j'obtiens une erreur "_Missing certificate for user_" lorsque j'essaie de m'enregistrer :
 => en cliquant sur "Yes" on a => 

Est-ce une limitation connue de Mumble iOS sur le serveur des Canard ? Est-ce que je peux bidouiller (copier un certificat particulier) pour m'en sortir ?

(Je précise que je n'ai aucun problème avec le client Windows - sous un autre nom pseudo en revanche)

----------


## Vader_666

La version IOS ne supporte pas les certificats... Tu ne peux donc pas t'enregistrer sur le serveur Mumble CPC. (C'est pareil pour la version android d'ailleurs me semble-t-il).

---------- Post added at 12h37 ---------- Previous post was at 12h36 ----------




> J'ai précisé que j'étais toujours sous XP-sp3 ? Pardon.
> 
> Edit : j'ajoute aux symptômes que si je lance le jeu alors que Mumble est déjà actif, le jeu plante directement. Pour parvenir à me connecter avec Mumble, je dois lancer le jeu en premier et seulement ensuite Mumble.


Ca serait pas un problème lié à l'overlay ? Est-il activé ?

----------


## _Raynor_

> La version IOS ne supporte pas les certificats... Tu ne peux donc pas t'enregistrer sur le serveur Mumble CPC. (C'est pareil pour la version android d'ailleurs me semble-t-il).


Il semble que la version iOS 1.1.1 de Mumble supporte bien les certificats, cf le screenshot suivant :



Cela ne pourrait pas aller ?

----------


## Wobak

Tu essayes d'accéder avec le même pseudo que sur ton PC ?

----------


## _Raynor_

Non, avec un autre (tout nouveau).
Mais si j'essaie avec le même j'obtiens un message :
_Connection Rejected
Wrong certificate or password for existing user_
et où je peux saisir un mot de passe, sauf que je ne sais pas quoi taper...

----------


## Wobak

Nan justement dans ce cas là tu peux pas.

Avec un nouveau User tu arrives à te connecter mais pas à te déplacer ou tu es bloqué à la connexion ?

----------


## _Raynor_

Avec un nouveau pseudo je peux me connecter sans problème (j'arrive dans la mare aux canard) mais je ne peux aller que dans :
Ze suis AFK0 - Mare aux canards
Pour les autres (j'en ai testé plein, mais pas tous  ::rolleyes:: ) j'ai le message : _Permission denied_

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut t'enregistrer avec le nouveau pseudo.

----------


## _Raynor_

> Il faut t'enregistrer avec le nouveau pseudo.


Ce que j'ai déjà tenté (cf. #5321)

Edit:
Ou alors, tu veux dire que je dois m'inscrire sur le site/forum CPC avec mon nouveau pseudo ?

----------


## MoB

Il te fait quoi quand tu cliques sur oui à ce message là ?

----------


## _Raynor_

> Il te fait quoi quand tu cliques sur oui à ce message là ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/59b0b00...027622f3fd.jpg


L'erreur "Missing certificate for user" :

(Mon post n'était pas clair sur le lien entre les deux screenshots : j'ai corrigé)

----------


## MoB

Etrange, sur mon Iphone j'ai jamais eu de souci.
J'ai créé un nouveau nom de user, que j'ai enregistré et cela a fonctionné sans souci.

Essayes peut être de désinstaller l'appli et la remettre.

----------


## _Raynor_

Je viens de tester (désinstallation, reinstallation, reconfiguration) : pareil  ::(: 

Note : Lors de ma première connexion au serveur, Mumble m'a averti d'un problème de certificat (genre certificat autosigné) et j'ai répondu "Trust certificate" (j'aurais pu "Ignore" ou annuler).

----------


## Vader_666

Ben voila. Le certificat est auto-signé, et pas  approuvé par une autorité de confiance. Je pense que ça vient de là. Il t'empêche d'utiliser un certificat auto-signé.

----------


## _Raynor_

Je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne le "self-registering" : donc je ne sais pas si c'est lié au certificat du serveur Mumble.
A la première connexion le message qui d'affiche c'est le suivant :


Mais une fois "Ignore" ou "Trust certificate" choisi : ça se connecte comme il faut.

_masterofboulet_, tu dis ne pas avoir de problème : pourrais-tu m'indiquer quelle est la version utilisée (des fois que...) ?

Je testerais aussi sur Android tant qu'à faire  ::):

----------


## MoB

Je n'ai plus mon Iphone, je l'ai remplacé par un vrai téléphone sous Android. Mais ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer sous Android car sauf si cela a changé, il ne prend pas en compte les certifs.

----------


## Flubber

> La version IOS ne supporte pas les certificats... Tu ne peux donc pas t'enregistrer sur le serveur Mumble CPC. (C'est pareil pour la version android d'ailleurs me semble-t-il).[COLOR=Silver]


La version iOs supporte les certificats, il faut juste l'importer dans itunes sur l'appli mumble.

---------- Post added at 22h59 ---------- Previous post was at 22h58 ----------




> Je n'ai plus mon Iphone, je l'ai remplacé par un vrai téléphone sous Android.


J'espère que vous avez pris une chambre d'hotel, pas de ça chez nous.

----------


## Atar

> Ca serait pas un problème lié à l'overlay ? Est-il activé ?


Activé, désactivé, j'ai testé les 2 options pour le même résultat.

----------


## _Raynor_

> La version iOs supporte les certificats, il faut juste l'importer dans itunes sur l'appli mumble.


Entendu mais j'importe quel certificat ? Comment je l'obtiens ?

----------


## Flubber

Tu le créer sur le pc.

----------


## _Raynor_

C'est bon, j'ai réussi, merci Flubber (et tous les autres)  ::): 
Méthode complète :
Lancer Mumble sur l'ordinateurSe connecter au serveur Mumble des CanardS'enregistrer sur le serveur (si pas déjà fait)Récupérer le certificat (Menu "_Configurer_" > _Assistant certificat_ > Choix "_Exporter le certificat actuel_" > Bouton _[Suivant]_) : On obtient un fichier "_.p12_"Exécuter iTunesBrancher son appareil iOSChoisir l'appareil en question dans le panneau latéral gaucheAller dans l'onglet _/Apps\_Dans la liste "_Apps_" (en bas de la page), choisir "_Mumble_"Cliquer sur le bouton _[Ajouter...]_Sélectionner le fichier "_.p12_" créer plus hautCliquer sur le bouton _[Appliquer]_, ce qui va lancer la synchronisationAttendre que la synchronisation soit terminéeExécuter Mumble sur l'appareil iOSTapez sur le Bouton _[Preferences]_ > Entrée "_Certificate_" > Bouton _[+]_ > Bouton _[Import From iTunes]_Choisir le certificat listé (c'est celui qu'on a ajouté sur l'appareil via iTunes)Valider et retourner à l'écran d'accueil principal de MumbleSe connecter au serveur Mumble des Canard (sous le pseudo qu'on veut, peu importe)Si Mumble informe d'un problème de certificat "_Unable to validate server certificate_" : répondre _[Trust Certificate]_ (ça n'a rien à voir avec notre certificat récemment ajouté)Une fois connecté, vous n'avez pas besoin de vous "_Enregistrer_" / "_Self-register_", le serveur vous identifie via le certificat ajouté

----------


## Vader_666

Merci pour le retour  ::): 
Je rajoute ça dans le premier post ça pourra toujours servir !  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Dites, je suis le seul chez qui Mumble déconne ? J'ai touché à rien du tout, et quand je veux le lancer il me dit "une référence a été renvoyée par le serveur".

EDIT : bon bah suffit d'aller dans "propriétés" et de cocher "lancer en tant qu'admin". Si ça peut aider.

----------


## DJCot

La dernière fois que ce message pulullait, c'était suite à un date limite foireuse dans le code du client. Bizarre que relancer en admin ait résolu.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouaip. Mais maintenant mon icône Mumble est tout niqué et ça grésille à mort dans les écouteurs quand les gens parlent.

----------


## DJCot

As-tu installé un soft qui jouerais sur ta carte son ? As-tu redémarré ton ordinateur et réinstallé le logiciel ? :déformation-professionnelle:  ::ninja:: 

Pour ma part, ça me fait ça depuis que je suis sur un PC sous Seven, Mumble freeze à la connexion, mais ensuite nickel.

----------


## kitkat27

Il y aurait un admin sur mumble pour ban kalidrim dans WarZ ? Il s'amuse a venir sur le mumble, a check des informations pour venir nous buter!
Merci d'avance

----------


## JazzMano

Remember Dayz sur l'airfield  :B):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il y aurait un admin sur mumble pour ban kalidrim dans WarZ ? Il s'amuse a venir sur le mumble, a check des informations pour venir nous buter!
> Merci d'avance


C'est fait mais j'espère que c'était une vraie bonne raison  :tired:

----------


## kitkat27

Oui t'inquiètes pas! Merci beaucoup!

----------


## sceneaccess

si on a pas de micro on a quand meme le droit de se co au mumble no? stop la parano un peu

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Alors, premièrement, des majuscules  :tired: 
Deuxièmement, tu as bien le droit de venir sur le mumble sans micro, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit de faire le mort quand on te parle. Visiblement, tu te promène sur les canaux WarZ sans micro, tu écoutes ce que disent les gars et tu les flingues. Quand ils te demandent ce que tu fous, et/ou d'arrêter, tu ne réponds visiblement pas. Les gars en question ce sont déplacés de chan plusieurs fois afin de jouer tranquillement. 
En gros, c'est pas parce que le mumble est public et que tu as le droit de venir sans micro que tu peux coller des mecs qui veulent jouer ensemble sans se faire stalker par un gars qui vient les buter en écoutant les infos. Le ban est peut être un peu excessif mais ce genre de comportement n'est pas vraiment bien vu par la communauté.
Après, un micro c'est 5 € hein !  :tired:

----------


## sceneaccess

> Alors, premièrement, des majuscules 
> Deuxièmement, tu as bien le droit de venir sur le mumble sans micro, mais ça ne te donne pas le droit de faire le mort quand on te parle. Visiblement, tu te promène sur les canaux WarZ sans micro, tu écoutes ce que disent les gars et tu les flingues. Quand ils te demandent ce que tu fous, et/ou d'arrêter, tu ne réponds visiblement pas. Les gars en question ce sont déplacés de chan plusieurs fois afin de jouer tranquillement. 
> En gros, c'est pas parce que le mumble est public et que tu as le droit de venir sans micro que tu peux coller des mecs qui veulent jouer ensemble sans se faire stalker par un gars qui vient les buter en écoutant les infos. Le ban est peut être un peu excessif mais ce genre de comportement n'est pas vraiment bien vu par la communauté.
> Après, un micro c'est 5 € hein !


de 1 j'ai flinguer personne j'écoute juste quand je suis co pour jouer sur le meme serveur et j'ai le tag CPC
de 2 la plupart du temps je suis afk et je reste sur le channel c'est pour ca que je répond pas
de 3 j'avais écris sur le channel mais personne ne regardait
et le micro je l'acheterai quand j'aurai le temps  :;):

----------


## DJCot

Par contre change de clavier, le tien n'a apparemment plus de touche Shift ni de ponctuation qui fonctionne.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> de 1 j'ai flinguer personne j'écoute juste quand je suis co pour jouer sur le meme serveur et j'ai le tag CPC
> de 2 la plupart du temps je suis afk et je reste sur le channel c'est pour ca que je répond pas
> de 3 j'avais écris sur le channel mais personne ne regardait
> et le micro je l'acheterai quand j'aurai le temps


Ok, j'avais pas le même son de cloche, donc autant pour moi  :;):

----------


## Ag!to

Coucou les filles. Depuis ce matin j'ai un petit problème avec le mumble. Lorsque je lance le logiciel, il me dit que je suis connecté, mais rien ne s'affiche a l'écran. Quelques secondes plus tard il me déconnecte "perte de la connection". C'est ma nullité aggravée ou j'ai une excuse et/ou chui pas le seul?

La tronche du log:





> [11:05:35] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [11:05:35] Connecté.
> [11:05:56] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.
> [11:06:06] Reconnexion.
> [11:06:07] Connecté.
> [11:06:26] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.
> [11:06:36] Reconnexion.
> [11:06:36] Connecté.
> [11:06:55] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.
> ...

----------


## Redlight

Je viens implorer votre pardon "Oh grands Modérateurs" du serveur Mumble car j'ai égaré mon certificat. Je fus pourtant sûr de l'avoir sauvegarder dans mon google drive alors vous comprendrez alors mon grand désarroi lorsque je me fusse rendu compte, lors de mon installation de windows après formatage, que je m'étais fourvoyé. J'ai eut beau tout fouillé : sauvegardes de mes fichiers sensibles de ma précédente installation, google drive, dropbox, mail et FPT. Mais rien n'y fis (car j'ai aussi une chaine hi-fi) toute cette débauche d'énergie fut vaine.

Je vous conjure donc de m'accorder le pardon et d'effacer mon certificat, ainsi qu'un ou deux autres que j'ai dût créer dans un excès de rage, bave dégoulinante à la commissure de mes lèvres. Je suis une sous merde vous pouvez piétiner mon corps prostré devant vous.

ps : Redlight et surement Redl!ght ou Redl.ght (un truc du genre)

----------


## MoB

Note pour plus tard : Il faudrait qu'on trouve des gages à faire pour certains  ::P: 

(Je suis au boulot j'ai pas acces au mumble  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ag!to

Mon problème venait bien de moi. Fausse alerte. Vous pouvez retourner vous coucher.

----------


## Flubber

> Je viens implorer votre pardon "Oh grands Modérateurs" du serveur Mumble car j'ai égaré mon certificat. Je fus pourtant sûr de l'avoir sauvegarder dans mon google drive alors vous comprendrez alors mon grand désarroi lorsque je me fusse rendu compte, lors de mon installation de windows après formatage, que je m'étais fourvoyé. J'ai eut beau tout fouillé : sauvegardes de mes fichiers sensibles de ma précédente installation, google drive, dropbox, mail et FPT. Mais rien n'y fis (car j'ai aussi une chaine hi-fi) toute cette débauche d'énergie fut vaine.
> 
> Je vous conjure donc de m'accorder le pardon et d'effacer mon certificat, ainsi qu'un ou deux autres que j'ai dût créer dans un excès de rage, bave dégoulinante à la commissure de mes lèvres. Je suis une sous merde vous pouvez piétiner mon corps prostré devant vous.
> 
> ps : Redlight et surement Redl!ght ou Redl.ght (un truc du genre)




Done.

----------


## Redlight

Merci mon bon monsieur

----------


## Darkfun

Serveur down?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non je suis dessus.

----------


## Darkfun

Marche pas chez moi...

étrange, j'étais dessus toute l'aprèm  ::huh:: 

[17:53:00] Bienvenue sur Mumble.
[17:53:02] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
[17:53:32] La connexion au serveur à échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé.
[17:53:42] Reconnexion.

----------


## KlyFun

Bonsoir, Je cherche à me reconnecter au mumble de CPC, MAIS ... *DRAMA* ... cela fait 2 mois que je ne me suis plus connecté et donc il m'est demandé un mot de passe  ::huh::  après les recherches sur le forum il semblerait que le problème est dû à mon certificat mumble. Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ? J'utilise mumble sur mon ordinateur ( si ça peut aider...).
Merci  :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

> J'utilise mumble sur mon ordinateur


Mais quelle idée aussi.. Le problème vient sûrement de là !  ::o:

----------


## KlyFun

> Mais quelle idée aussi.. Le problème vient sûrement de là !


Je le savais !! Non sérieusement c'est surtout pour montrer que je ne suis pas très doué ...  :^_^:  Le désespoir me guette j'ai même voulu me pendre avec ma sourie sans fil

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux réessayer, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, il ne reste plus qu'à t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## Atar

Epilogue : Le bouzin fonctionne ! J’ai fini par désinstaller proprement Mumble et le réinstaller sur le même disque que celui où se trouvent mes jeux. J’ai relancé, importé mon certificat soigneusement conservé selon les saints principes du 1er post du topic, fait exactement les mêmes réglages sans grande conviction, et testé le tout dans la soirée. Magique : tout fonctionne. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tant pis : je préfère rester ignorant et que ça marche.

----------


## KlyFun

> Tu peux réessayer, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, il ne reste plus qu'à t'enregistrer à nouveau.


C'est bon, plus de problème avec un mot de passe. Merci =D

----------


## Roland Flure

Gr0l0ul0u est down ?



> Non je suis dessus.


Ah ok.

----------


## DJCot

Bah si Toto0o0o0o est dessus, c'est que l'autre est dessous, donc down  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Mais arrêtez de parler de Bah, il a rien demandé !

----------


## Bah

> Mais arrêtez de parler de Bah, il a rien demandé !


Hey ! Laissez moi en dehors de vos saloperies !!!

----------


## TonQ

hum comme je suis un boulet et que mon pc a pris feu ( presque littéralement ) j'ai plus mon certificat comme un gros looser  ::(:  .. comment je fait pour le en ravoir un autres svplz ? *ferme les yeux / attend les cailloux*  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

Sinon t'as plus qu'à te ré-enregistrer maintenant 

Spoiler Alert! 


et à te servir de ton webmail

.

----------


## Redlight

Je suis désolé de faire mon chieur mais j'ai toujours le même soucis avec le pseudo "Redlight", du coup j'ai créer un "Redlight." si une âme charitable est dans le coin.

Encore désolé  ::sad::

----------


## TonQ

> http://www.geowiki.fr/images/8/8e/Gr...concassage.jpg
> Sinon t'as plus qu'à te ré-enregistrer maintenant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et à te servir de ton webmail
> 
> .


je viens de le faire merfi !!! et j'ai sauv le certificat dans le claaoude du sky de gmail  ::unsure::  :<_<:

----------


## golande599

pk quand je vais sur mumble , quand je veux aller dans n' importe quelle chanel sa fiche Le privilège Entrer vous est refusé ?

----------


## DJCot

Parce que tu écris mal ?

----------


## golande599

l' adresse ou mon orthographe ?

----------


## DJCot

Orthographe, grammaire, et j'en passe.

Sinon, comme dit dans mon MP que tu n'as apparemment lu qu'en grosse diagonale : le post 1 détient le savoir et la connaissance.

----------


## golande599

j'est sauver mon sertificat  , est suivis tout à la lettre , mais rien ne marche ta teamwiwer pour m' aider ?

----------


## Vader_666

Mes yeux, MES YEUUUX AAAAAARGH !!
Mais je suis gentil et je t'aide quand même :




> *3) Enregistrement :*
> Avec tout cela, on peut se connecter, c'est merveilleux. On arrive alors dans un pays aux couleurs chamarrées qui n'est pas celui des petits poneys mais la Mare aux canards. Cette mare, c'est l'accueil, c'est chouette mais on en fait vite le tour.
> *Pour se déplacer dans les autres channels il faut s'enregistrer en cliquant sur Soi => Enregistrer, et que si tu es anglophone alors ce sera Self=>Registrer*. Logique implacable quand tu nous tiens.
> http://cl.ly/image/2a3y2V1H3R0Y/Imag...45.48%20PM.png


Sinon plus sérieusement tu veux pas faire un effort sur l'orthographe, la grammaire, la ponctuation, la syntaxe ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Finalement ces histoires de certif, de clic-droit, tous ces trucs compliqués c'est utile : ça filtre...

----------


## Wobak

> Finalement ces histoires de certif, de clic-droit, tous ces trucs compliqués c'est utile : ça filtre...


C'est pour ça qu'on a un topic, ça nous permet de faire un classement des canards selon leurs QI respectifs.

----------


## DJCot

En fait, CPC aide au darwinisme et au maintien de l'élite de l'espèce.

----------


## golande599

Bonjour , Qui peux m' aidez pour le coup du certificat à sauvegarder ? bonne journée

je laisse mon skype au cas ou ^^ , mark6795 .

----------


## Flubber

Le premier post peu t'aider.

----------


## Skiant

> Le premier post peu t'aider.


T'as pas fait assez de fautes, il risque de s'y perdre.

----------


## Roland Flure

Laissez vos Skype, au cas où.

----------


## Frite

Faut-il encore rappeler qu'en cas de problème avec mumble, le responsable du service après-vente est Toto0o0o0 ? Il est tout le temps disponible, et essaiera de vous aider dès que possible. Vous pouvez me contacter en privé pour obtenir son numéro de portable personnel.

----------


## DJCot

> Faut-il encore rappeler qu'en cas de problème avec mumble, le responsable du service après-vente est Toto0o0o0 ? Il est tout le temps disponible, et essaiera de vous aider dès que possible. Vous pouvez me contacter en privé pour obtenir son numéro de portable personnel.


N'écoutez pas cet homme. Le numéro qu'il m'a confié n'était pas celui de Toto0o0o0 mais d'une dame étrange, blonde (comme Toto0o0o0 parait il).



Spoiler Alert! 


Une ressortissante suédoise émigrée en France. D'ailleurs ses prestations m'ont coûté cher, et mon problème de Mumble n'est toujours pas résolu  :Emo: 

  :tired:

----------


## Frite

C'était sa soeur, ils travaillent en famille. Par contre elle est portugaise, pas suédoise.

----------


## DJCot

> C'était sa soeur, ils travaillent en famille. Par contre elle est portugaise, pas suédoise.


Portugais, suédois, pour moi c'est du chinois  :tired:

----------


## R0main

Bonsoir, j'ai fait un tour sur le canal dédié à _League of Legends_ et je me demandais pourquoi le sous-canal *Chan 10* avait été renommé *Guilty Gear*, quelqu'un pour éclairer ma Lanterne (de Wriggle) ?

----------


## solitfa

Bonsoir, j'ai perdu mon certificat à l'occasion du changement de machine, j'ai honte, mais pourriez vous effacer mon certificat que je puisse revenir.

----------


## Sao

T'as oublié le mot magique (et ton pseudo Mumble aussi).

----------


## solitfa

> T'as oublié le mot magique (et ton pseudo Mumble aussi).


 Tu as raison doublement. S'il vous plaít chers modérateurs, pourriez effacer mon certificat(solitfa). Je vous en remercie.

----------


## Sao

Voilà monsieur.

----------


## _Raynor_

Bonjour,
Parmi les possesseurs de clavier G15/G19 : y'en a-t-il qui connaissent un applet/plugin (G15) pour Mumble ?
Mumble a bien un support natif de l'écran G15 mais il ne permet que d'afficher le nom du salon et les interlocuteurs.
J'aimerais pouvoir configurer des actions/raccourcis sur les 4 boutons de l'écran (eg. "Se rendre muet") mais ça semble impossible.

----------


## solitfa

> Voilà monsieur.


edit: j'ai trouvé tout seul, honte à moi de demander avant d'avoir essayé

----------


## theryon

Bonjour chers amis canards et toi ô grand modérateurz du mumble.
J'ai tout bien sauvé mon certificat bien correctement, vraiment bien.

Par contre je souhaiterais changer mon pseudo therion3 pour un autre qui soit plus en phase avec mes pseudos (pour pas qu'on me confonde, voyez m'sieur?) et donc *changer ce therion3 pour Theryon/Jack/DoubleDoc* (ou un autre séparateur si le slash n'est pas possible).

Par avance je vous remercie mes seigneurs.

----------


## chtiungdor

Hô grand seigneur canard beau et généraux modérateur du mumble, mon pseudonyme est chtiungdor, serait-il possible d'effacer mon certificat ? Merci par avance hô grand seigneur du mumble de me consacrer autant de ton incroyable et majestueux temps...
(j'ai bêtement effacé le certificat en changeant de pc... je n'avais pas installé mumble et le certificat sur la bonne partition boulet que je suis...)

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait, pense à le mettre sur ton webmail.

----------


## glupsglups

J'ai une question con.
On peut pas régler et fixer l'arborescence des chan pour de bon ?
Parce qu'a chaque lancement j'ai l'arborescence développé de tout les chan, ce qui est très chiant pour retrouver le peu de chan qui m'intéresse.

----------


## Wobak



----------


## Timesquirrel

Comme la dernière fois que j'ai reformaté mon ordi, fail du certif, l'éternel mot de passe demandé pour une connexion au serveur. Vous pourriez s'il vous plait wiper mon certif. J'en avait fait deux pour tester Timesquirrel et Timesquirrel (be)             Merci (je comprend pas pourquoi çà me fait le coup à chaque fois) 
Vivement que je puisse me connecter pour exploser des vanu avec des canard nc ^^

EDIT :   C'est les maj apparememnt, je réessaye sans  REEDIT: Ca marche pas avec timesquirrel sans maj, grrrr)

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.
Sinon j'ai pas compris, tu avais enregistré ton certificat et c'est l'utilisation de cette sauvegarde qui ne marchait pas ? Ou c'est juste que tu ne l'avais pas sauvegardé ?

----------


## Boitameuh

Question piège, ta réponse ne sera qu'un prétexte à poster un gif.

Je te conseille de faire le mort.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

OU alors faut demander à Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

> Question piège, ta réponse ne sera qu'un prétexte à poster un gif.
> 
> Je te conseille de faire le mort.


Merci boita, merci...  :tired:  Tu as tout gaché.



Mais ça m'a permis quand même de caser un gif héhé  ::ninja::

----------


## Tilt

Salut,
J'ai une requête originale.
Je sais que tout le monde sauvegarde son certificat donc on ne vous demande jamais de supprimer un compte.
Je voudrais faire supprimer "Tilt"
C'est que entre divers formatages et mon passage à linux, j'ai plus mon certif.....
Et puis doit y avoir "Tilt_" et peut être "Tilt." aussi et peut-être "Tilt78" (je suis multi récidiviste)

Mais a partir de maintenant promis je fais gaffe, je sauvegarde mon certif dans le cloud de ubuntu one.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Fait.
> Sinon j'ai pas compris, tu avais enregistré ton certificat et c'est l'utilisation de cette sauvegarde qui ne marchait pas ? Ou c'est juste que tu ne l'avais pas sauvegardé ?


 Un grand merci, non j'avais perdu le certif.J'ai essayé d'en récréer un autre mais sans succès (ce que je ne m'explique pas)

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut,
> J'ai une requête originale.
> Je sais que tout le monde sauvegarde son certificat donc on ne vous demande jamais de supprimer un compte.
> Je voudrais faire supprimer "Tilt"
> C'est que entre divers formatages et mon passage à linux, j'ai plus mon certif.....
> Et puis doit y avoir "Tilt_" et peut être "Tilt." aussi et peut-être "Tilt78" (je suis multi récidiviste)
> 
> Mais a partir de maintenant promis je fais gaffe, je sauvegarde mon certif dans le cloud de ubuntu one.



C'est fait.

----------


## Tilt

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Bah

> http://blog.vader.fr/img/explosion.gif
> C'est fait.


Je serais vulgaire, je demanderais si ce gif c'est une allégorie du fion à Toto quand il revoit Groloulou à l’occasion des fêtes de fin d'année.

----------


## Sao

> du fion à Toto


Du fion DE Toto.
On dit pas fils à pute.
Ni crotte à nez.

----------


## Roland Flure

En Suisse c'est transitif.

----------


## Darkh

Salutation à la grande déité palmipède en charge du Mumble. Je vous prie de bien vouloir me permettre de poser les quelques questions suivantes :

Sommes-nous permis de soumettre une réclamation pour l'ajout d'un canal dédié à un jeu ?Si oui, est-ce ici que cela doit se faire ?Si oui, pourriez-vous spécifier les critères requis et le niveau de détail nécessaire à la demande ?Si Oui-Oui était un sale fachiste de droite, comment pensez-vous qu'il réagirait à la conjoncture politi...Euh...  ::unsure:: 

D'avance, merci.

PS : Je passerais bien mon temps à créer et supprimer des certificats rien que pour voir ce gif animé remplir les pages si j'avais pas autre chose à glander de ma vie !  ::o:

----------


## Vader_666

> Sommes-nous permis de soumettre une réclamation pour l'ajout d'un canal dédié à un jeu ?Si oui, est-ce ici que cela doit se faire ?Si oui, pourriez-vous spécifier les critères requis et le niveau de détail nécessaire à la demande ?Si Oui-Oui était un sale fachiste de droite, comment pensez-vous qu'il réagirait à la conjoncture politi...Euh...


1) Oui 
2) Oui 
3) Que ça nous (les admins mumbles... Je ne parles pas encore de moi à la première personne du pluriel) semble raisonnable; en gros on va pas faire un canal pour 3 personnes ou un jeu biélorusse qui intéressera potentiellement 3 personnes. Il y a assez de canaux "vides"; où se retrouver éventuellement au moins le temps de voir si ça se développe.
4) Oui-Oui porte du rouge, c'est donc un connard de staliniste et la question est sans intéret. Ca n'aurait pas été la même chose pour son cousin Allemand, Ja-Ja.  ::ninja:: 

De rien  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sommes-nous permis de soumettre une réclamation pour l'ajout d'un canal dédié à un jeu ?Si oui, est-ce ici que cela doit se faire ?Si oui, pourriez-vous spécifier les critères requis et le niveau de détail nécessaire à la demande ?Si Oui-Oui était un sale fachiste de droite, comment pensez-vous qu'il réagirait à la conjoncture politi...Euh...


1. Ah ça, soumettre, tu peux toujours.
2. Ici ou là.
3. En gros ce que Vadder t'a dit, sauf que si un admin/modo joue à un jeu indépendant arty ouzbek, le canal sera créé 

Spoiler Alert! 


et renommé en un truc bien honteux dans les 10mn par un de ses congénaires.


4. Kamoulox.

----------


## Frite

> Mais, bordel de bite à couille, vous allez laisser tout ça en dehors de ma soeur !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah le salaud  :^_^:

----------


## Roland Flure

Non mais c'est vraiment une citation de Toto0o0o0o en plus.

----------


## Frite

Il dit bien assez de conneries tout seul sans que j'ai besoin d'inventer de citations...

----------


## Bah

> En Suisse c'est transitif.


Je suis plus con que Suisse, note.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Mais vous allez me les laisser pendre un peu ?  :tired: 
Ces citations sont totalement fausses, et je suis scandale §§

----------


## Vader_666

> Mais vous allez me les laisser pendre un peu ? 
> Ces citations sont totalement fausses, et je suis scandale §§



Titre de l'oeuvre : Toto is not amused
Légende : Toto, jugeant les bons mots de ses amis canards
Apparemment, Toto n'aime pas trop les blagues rigolotes.  :tired:  Continuons jusqu'à ce qu'il apprécie !  ::lol::

----------


## Darkh

> Que ça nous (les admins mumbles... Je ne parles pas encore de moi à la première personne du pluriel) semble raisonnable; en gros on va pas faire un canal pour 3 personnes ou un jeu biélorusse qui intéressera potentiellement 3 personnes. Il y a assez de canaux "vides"; où se retrouver éventuellement au moins le temps de voir si ça se développe.


Il s'agit de Mass Effect 3, je pense que son statut de "AAA" remplit déjà le premier critère. On a utilisé la méthode du squat de canaux inutilisés pendant quelques mois maintenant et on se retrouve vite limités techniquement : les parties n'hébergent pas plus de 4 joueurs, il nous faut donc nous répartir lorsque l'on atteint un nombre impair pour rester équitable. On tourne en moyenne de 4 à 7/8 joueurs par soir avec un pic d'activité relevé à presque une douzaine de joueurs. Sachant que de nouvelles recrues nous rejoignent à intervalles réguliers (mais espacés, sinon quelqu'un aurait fait la demande depuis un petit moment maintenant  :^_^: ).

Voilà, je pense que ça rentre à peu près dans les critères mais je laisse aux grands manitous le droit d'en juger. J'en finirai par une plaidoirie pour le jeu :
Le multijoueurs de ME3 est une vraie petite surprise. Sous-traité pour être un ajout "sympathique" laissant le plaisir aux joueurs de faire perdurer l'aventure après le dernier épisode de la trilogie, il s'est révélé être un vrai contenu à l'intérêt renouvelé par une équipe produisant moult DLCs gratuits qui n'apportent pas seulement des pack de skins à débloquer mais de nouveaux personnages apportant des innovations dans un gameplay pourtant engoncé dans un système assez peu permissif. Le tout financé par un système de micro-paiements lucratifs et pourtant *totalement* dispensable ! Certains considèrent ceux qui payent pour des packs facilement échangeables contre des points pas vraiment compliqués à réunir ingame comme étant des pigeons, moi je préfère les remercier pour leur investissement. À titre personnel, j'ai passé plus de 3 fois plus de temps sur le multijoueurs que sur l'aventure solo qui, malgré sa fin à la polémique justifiée, est tout à fait décente.




> Oui-Oui porte du rouge, c'est donc un connard de staliniste et la question est sans intéret. Ca n'aurait pas été la même chose pour son cousin Allemand, Ja-Ja.


Mince ! Comment ai-je pu être aussi aveugle pendant tout ce temps ?  ::O:  Je regarderai la moustache de mon neveu qui a été nourri à ça durant toute son enfance différemment maintenant !  ::o: 



PS : Si jamais la requête d'ajout est acceptée, serait-il possible d'avoir trois sous-canaux nommés respectivement "Rouge", "Vert" et "Bleu" ? C'est une référence à la fin à trois couleurs originale qui a tant fait pleurer de rage la base de fans hardcores de la licence.  ::ninja::  Et pour aider à classer le jeu dans l'arborescence Mumble (oui je sais, la charrue...les bœufs... On a le droit d'espérer !), ME3 en multijoueurs est un TPS-RPG centré sur l'action en coopération.

----------


## Sao

Ok.
Ça sera Pourpre, Turquoise et Caca d'oie.
Gninhinhin ...

Tu trouveras tout ça dans Divers/casuals, la section 5, plutôt vers le bas.

----------


## Darkh

> Ok.
> Ça sera Pourpre, Turquoise et Caca d'oie.
> Gninhinhin ...
> 
> Tu trouveras tout ça dans Divers/casuals, la section 5, plutôt vers le bas.


 ::XD::  C'est encore mieux ! Merci beaucoup de votre attention les gars, j'apprécie et je sens que mes camarades de jeu vont apprécier tout autant.  ::): 

Bonne continuation à tous !

----------


## Xenmas

Bon je vais être le 9999ème boulet à venir chialer et croyez bien que cela me chiffonne comme une tranche de jambon italien dans une boucherie, mais j'ai perdu la save de mon certificat  ::(: 

Ô grands canards tout puissant j'implore votre clémence, serait-il possible d'effacer le certificat au nom de Xenmas?
Promis juré craché je me l'envoi par mail une fois qu'il est recréé.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bon je vais être le 9999ème boulet à venir chialer et croyez bien que cela me chiffonne comme une tranche de jambon italien dans une boucherie, mais j'ai perdu la save de mon certificat



C'est fait.

----------


## ninja67

Bonjour,

J'ai une question, j'ai bien sauvegardé mon certif, j'arrive à me connecter sur le serveur sans demande de mot de passe, par contre je peux aller dans aucun salon de discussion, je suis tristesse  ::'(: 

Comment je peux faire pour régler ça svp ? (si c'est de mon côté que ça coince évidemment)

----------


## Ckao

En faisant une manip du style Soi/Enregistrer?

----------


## ninja67

> En faisant une manip du style Soi/Enregistrer?



Ouhhhhh je t'aime toi ! Un grand merci ! J'avais deja fait enregistrer la derniere fois, du coup je savais pas qu'il fallait que je refasse, merci !

----------


## mafioso-78

Merci beaucoup pour le tuto. Simple et clair. A bientôt les canards

----------


## MoB

Woh putain !!!

CE JOUR EST A MARQUER D'UNE PIERRE BLANCHE !!!!

La race mumblesque est peut être enfin sauvé.

Merci à toi mafioso.

----------


## mafioso-78

::huh:: What???!!
J'ai dis une connerie? :tired:

----------


## MoB

Oula non, je suis juste heureux que ce tuto ait au moins servit à quelqu'un.

Tu me redonnes fois en la race mumblesque.

----------


## mafioso-78

Ah ok :^_^: 
Bah il suffit de lire ce qui est écrit, ça n'a rien d'insurmontable.
Par contre question très c** (je suis novice, pas taper ::sad:: ), je me suis connecté mais il y a personne qui parle, ai-je bien tout réglé ou est-ce parce que personne ne parle? Telle est la question.

----------


## Ckao

On en reparle quand son hamster aura bouffé la clé USB sur laquelle était sauvé son certificat  ::trollface::

----------


## mafioso-78

Certificat exporté sur Dropbox et sur 2 disques durs externes. Donc le hamster a du taff!!

----------


## Ckao

> Par contre question très c** (je suis novice, pas taper), je me suis connecté mais il y a personne qui parle, ai-je bien tout réglé ou est-ce parce que personne ne parle? Telle est la question.


Personne ne parle ni ne t'entend? Quand quelqu'un parle son icone change sur le canal, ça te permet de voir si y'a un souci de ce côté là.

----------


## mafioso-78

C'est bon, j'ai rien dit. Personne ne devaient parler à ce moment là. Merci quand même.

----------


## Bah

> Certificat exporté sur Dropbox et sur 2 disques durs externes.


Ah je peux te certifier que tu as fait verser une larme à tous les admins mumble. Y'a un truc qui se remet à vivre dans leurs petits coeurs. Je pense même que grâce à toi Toto a enfin retrouvé son âme d'enfant (il va d'ailleurs probablement en profiter pour jouer au docteur avec Groloulou mais bon, ça on n'y peut rien).

----------


## Baroud

Bonjours,
et bien après avoir fait le certificat, l'avoir envoyé sur mon adresse mail, m'être enregistré sur moi même pour conserver mon pseudo: au moment de la connexion au serveur, on me demande un mots de passe et je n'arrive pas à passer cette fenêtre  ::P: .

La petite vidéo est bien faite , merci toute de même  :;):  .

J'ai fait plusieurs importation de mon certificat au cas où mais pas de progrès.

Je suis certainement bloqué par un manip que j'ai loupé mais laquelle, je ne sais pas, sorry.

Ranger vos mouchoirs et à bientôt (j'espère).

----------


## mafioso-78

> Ah je peux te certifier que tu as fait verser une larme à tous les admins mumble. Y'a un truc qui se remet à vivre dans leurs petits coeurs. Je pense même que grâce à toi Toto a enfin retrouvé son âme d'enfant (il va d'ailleurs probablement en profiter pour jouer au docteur avec Groloulou mais bon, ça on n'y peut rien).


Décidément je ne comprend pas tout. Bref je voulais juste remercier pour le tuto. Je ne m'attendais pas à de telles réactions ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Décidément je ne comprend pas tout. Bref je voulais juste remercier pour le tuto. Je ne m'attendais pas à de telles réactions


Lis les 180 pages du topic, tu comprendras mieux  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je ne m'attendais pas à de telles réactions


T'as lu le tuto, tu l'as appliqué, et en plus tu viens dire merci parce qu'il est bien. J'ai beau réfléchir, j'ai pas souvenir que quelqu'un ait déjà fait tout ça à la fois. On assiste à un petit miracle.

Typiquement la question un peu au dessus à propos du _"self\register"_, c'est pas méchant mais encore un qui a pas lu le tuto.

----------


## Sao

Bravo mafioso-78 du 56, tu es désormais la personnalité préférée des admins Mumble de CPC.

Merci d'avoir fait confiance au Certificul™.

----------


## Vader_666

> Merci beaucoup pour le tuto. Simple et clair. A bientôt les canards


Alors tout le monde pense que j'ai que des GIF pour les explosions, les facepalms, bref les cas désespérés du mumble. Mais non, j'ai aussi des GIF pour ce genre de situation. Merci Mafioso, même si tu as un pseudo ridicule ( ::ninja::  je veux dire sérieusement on a un combot magique : pseudo de méchant + chiffre. Wait...), tu as réchauffé notre petit coeur d'admin mumble. 


¡Viva la revolución!

----------


## mafioso-78

Merci beaucoup les mecs, put*** quel effet de voir mon pseudo dans un topic  :Cigare: 
Blague a part, je viens de faire un tour sur les pages précédentes et je comprends mieux votre enthousiasme.

----------


## Baroud

Re bonjours,
 après avoir suivi le tuto vidéo et écris, je me retrouve bloqué parce que le mumble me demande un mots de passe alors qu'il n'y en a pas.

J'ai enregistré mon pseudo Baroud sur moi et fait le certificat, je dois faire quelque chose en plus?

Merci pour une réponse, bonne soirée  ::):  .

----------


## Flubber

J'ai supprimé ton pseudo réessaye l'enregistrement.

----------


## Baroud

Merci, je vais réessayé en suivant à la lettre le tuto vidéo  ::): .

----------


## Roland Flure

> Re bonjours,
>  après avoir suivi le tuto vidéo[...]





> Merci, je vais réessayé en suivant à la lettre le tuto vidéo .


 :tired:

----------


## mafioso-78

En effet je comprend mieux votre fristration les mecs. Je dois avouer que vous avez de la patience. 
@Baroud: Déjà télécharge la version de mumble que te propose le lien du tuto. Et il n'y a aucun mot de passe.

----------


## MoB

Le mot de passe n'existe pas.

----------


## Sao

T'es fristré hein ?

 ::P:

----------


## mafioso-78

> T'es fristré hein ?


 ::rolleyes:: oups, j'ai fais une faute de frappe. Pas bien le tactile pour écrire sur les forums.

----------


## Killerbaal

Bonjour,

Je viens de me connecter au Mumble et essai de rejoindre la section PlanetSide 2 et surtout les Vanu Pieds

Un modo pourrait me permettre de m'y déplacer? merci

Pseudo : Killerbaal

----------


## Roland Flure

Et si tu lisais le putain de tuto en page 1 ?


Cordialement,

Roland Flure

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me connecter au Mumble et essai de rejoindre la section PlanetSide 2 et surtout les Vanu Pieds
> 
> Un modo pourrait me permettre de m'y déplacer? merci
> 
> Pseudo : Killerbaal


Je t'aide même un peu :



> *3) Enregistrement :*
> Avec tout cela, on peut se connecter, c'est merveilleux. On arrive alors dans un pays aux couleurs chamarrées qui n'est pas celui des petits poneys mais la Mare aux canards. Cette mare, c'est l'accueil, c'est chouette mais on en fait vite le tour.
> *Pour se déplacer dans les autres channels* il faut s'enregistrer en cliquant sur *Soi => Enregistrer*, et que si tu es anglophone alors ce sera *Self=>Registrer*. Logique implacable quand tu nous tiens.
> http://cl.ly/image/2a3y2V1H3R0Y/Imag...45.48%20PM.png

----------


## Frite

> Et si tu lisais le putain de tuto en page 1 ?
> 
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Roland Flure


Le retour à la réalité est difficile, hein ? C'est bon, vous êtes tous redescendus de votre nuage rose ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Le retour à la réalité est difficile, hein ?


Oui  :Emo:

----------


## tirrorex

Bonjour, si j'ai bien saisi quand ça demande un password c'est qu'on a perdu le certificat c'est ça?  ::o: 
Bon j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir mis les pieds sur le mumble de canard pc mais si y a moyen de delete le certificat pseudo tirrorex je vous en serai gré, merci  :;):

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Bah

> Bon *j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir mis les pieds sur le mumble de canard pc* mais si y a moyen de delete le certificat pseudo tirrorex je vous en serai gré, merci





> C'est fait.


Combien de temps avant qu'arrive un autre mec : Je comprends pas, je dois mettre un mot de passe alors que j'ai toujours mon certificat au nom de tirrorex ?

----------


## Killerbaal

> Et si tu lisais le putain de tuto en page 1 ?
> Cordialement,
> Roland Flure


Je l'ai lu, mais un peu trop vite à priori...




> Je t'aide même un peu :


Merci

----------


## MoB

> Combien de temps avant qu'arrive un autre mec : Je comprends pas, je dois mettre un mot de passe alors que j'ai toujours mon certificat au nom de tirrorex ?


Je ne pense pas qu'un tel pseudo soit utilisé par une autre personne  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bah

> Je ne pense pas qu'un tel pseudo soit utilisé par une autre personne


Quess't'en sais ?!? QUESS'T'EN SAIS §§§

----------


## tirrorex

> Combien de temps avant qu'arrive un autre mec : Je comprends pas, je dois mettre un mot de passe alors que j'ai toujours mon certificat au nom de tirrorex ?


Je suis le seul gamer world à utiliser ce pseudo à part un random chaman us qui m'admirait  et qui l'a repris...

Merci :D

----------


## Vader_666

> Je l'ai lu, mais un peu trop vite à priori...


J'ai mis en évidence dans la première page ce qui te restais à faire pour que ça soit plus évident pour les prochains  ::):  Bienvenue sur le Mumble quand même  :;):

----------


## Baroud

Et bien merci, le second enregistrement c'est mieux déroulé, cela fait plusieurs jours que je joues à PlanetSide 2 comme un petit fou avec les loulous de présent  ::P: .

Bonne journée  ::):  .

----------


## superbobob

Y a un admin dans le coin ? J'ai fait mon boulet avec le certificat, je l'ai formaté...
Oui, tapez fort.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et la sauvegarde, c'est pour les merles ?

----------


## Frite

T'as pas un truc à m'envoyer au lieu de faire de la rolanderie ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu m'as convaincu. Tu l'auras ce soir.

----------


## Vader_666

Superbobob, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## groutcho

Vous pouvez supprimer Groutcho ? J'ai pu de certif.... Merci

----------


## bafious

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis de pseudo, un admin blagueur m'a changé mon pseudo bafious en laurent_bafious. C'est possible de me remettre mon pseudo original bafious?
Merci

----------


## akjoujt

Bonjour, 
j'ai un petit problème , quand j'essaye de me connecter , il me demande un mot de passe ....  ::(:  mon pseudo c'est leif

----------


## DJCot

> Bonjour, 
> j'ai un petit problème , quand j'essaye de me connecter , il me demande un mot de passe ....  mon pseudo c'est leif


Le premier post recèle bien des secrets mon jeune ami.

Je viens de voir qu'il y a 2 chans Magicka : dans la partie 3 (les MEUPORG) et dans la partie 5 (Casuals). L'un des 2 est de trop.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

> Vous pouvez supprimer Groutcho ? J'ai pu de certif.... Merci



Supprimé.  ::): 




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis de pseudo, un admin blagueur m'a changé mon pseudo bafious en laurent_bafious. C'est possible de me remettre mon pseudo original bafious?
> Merci



Moi je trouve ça plutôt rigolo non ?  :;): 




> Bonjour, 
> j'ai un petit problème , quand j'essaye de me connecter , il me demande un mot de passe ....  mon pseudo c'est leif



Certificat supprimé. Réessaye de te connecter  ::):

----------


## bafious

> http://i.imgur.com/QVHid.gif
> Moi je trouve ça plutôt rigolo non ?




 :tired:  Bah non moi ça me déprime, laurent c'est le prénom de mon poisson rouge bouffé par un canard le mois dernier. Je pensais avoir oublié et là du coup j'arrête pas d'y penser.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bah non moi ça me déprime, laurent c'est le prénom de mon poisson rouge bouffé par un canard le mois dernier. Je pensais avoir oublié et là du coup j'arrête pas d'y penser.


Je vais porter votre requête aux instances supérieures du collège des admins du mumble.

----------


## Sao

Teuteuteu, on a fait ça (oui bon ok J'AI fait ça, mais avec l'accord des autres drilles plutôt joyeux) parce que tu n'arrêtais pas de te déco/reco en boucle de Mumble.
Ça devait être buggué de partout chez toi !

Pour réinitialiser ton pseudo, poste ici même un gif horriblement kitsch et paf, ça redeviendra comme avant.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ou alors tu hériteras d'un pseudo en rapport avec le gif que tu auras choisi.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est ça, on devrait faire un jeu entre admins. Tout certificul perdu = un gage. 

Si gage non respecté, avec un pseudo idiot tu seras renommé  ::lol::

----------


## MoB

J'approuve cette idée débile.

----------


## bafious

> Teuteuteu, on a fait ça (oui bon ok J'AI fait ça, mais avec l'accord des autres drilles plutôt joyeux) parce que tu n'arrêtais pas de te déco/reco en boucle de Mumble.
> Ça devait être buggué de partout chez toi !
> 
> Pour réinitialiser ton pseudo, poste ici même un gif horriblement kitsch et paf, ça redeviendra comme avant.


Moi qui avait fait cinq sauvegardes de certif pour être sûr de jamais devoir poster ici. 


edit: merci à vous tout est en ordre.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Félicitations pour ce gif, il est bien moche !  :Gerbe:

----------


## Zohan

Dites, je suis totalement débutant en mumble, j'ai donc suivi à la lettre le tuto pour me connecter.
Mais quand je veux me connecter au serveur canard pc, il me met une fenêtre d'erreur signalant  : "Mauvais mot de passe pour l'utilisateur enregistré. Veuillez essayer à nouveau" et il me demande un mot de passe.
Et je suis pas connecté.

Vous pourriez me donner un petit coup de main?

Merci

---------- Post added at 13h12 ---------- Previous post was at 13h08 ----------

Je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir une importance mais je précise que mumble n'a jamais été installé sur cet ordinateur.

----------


## MoB

Avec un tel pseudo c'est peut être tout simplement que ce pseudo est déjà prit.

Essaye avec un autre pour voir.

----------


## Zohan

C'était effectivement un problème de pseudo, merci beaucoup de ton aide  :;):

----------


## bec

Salutation, ayant revendu mon pc, je l'ai formaté oubliant du coup le certif et sa sauvegarde sur le deuxième disque...

Mon pseudo: bec.

Merci d'avance.







Ps ::P: our vous montrer ma bonne volonté je vous montre moncul

 Enfin montcuq....

----------


## Wobak

Nan nan nan , c'est pas une image, c'est un gif qu'il faut montrer.

----------


## Maderone

Salut !

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il y'avait un moyen d'agir "rapidement" contre les emmerdeurs du mumble. Je suis un habitué de chans de GW2 et je joue souvent tard la nuit. Et très souvent alors que l'on veut être tranquille, que ça soit pour faire une instance ou simplement jouer ensemble, on se retrouve envahi par des tas de joueurs. Je ne dis pas qu'ils méritent un ban. Mais quand on répète dix fois qu'on aimerait qu'on nous laisse tranquille, quand on switch de channel plusieurs fois (même dans des chans non lié à GW2) et qu'on nous suit continuellement exprès pour nous faire chier, eh bah ça me tape sur le système. 

Donc j'ai pas envie de gueuler, de m'énerver et on va pas se mettre à mute tout le monde à tour de bras, on devrait pas avoir à faire ça. Cependant, contacter un modo à 3h du matin, ça me semble un peu compliqué. Alors je voudrais savoir si je pouvais faire quelque chose, peut être avoir des droits minimum comme pouvoir kick un joueur pour quelques heures d'un chan ou me donner une liste de modo dispo la nuit. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche. 

Donc voilà, bisoux à tous.

----------


## Wobak

Si tu as un des modos connectés (listés dans le premier post), tu vas lui demander de l'aide  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Donne des noms, qu'on puisse les traquer !

----------


## Bah

> Donne des noms, qu'on puisse les traquer !


Toto0o0o contre les floodeurs de Mumble, allégorie

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Héhé  :Cigare:

----------


## Haraban

Bonjour,
J'ai perdu mon certificat (je préfère le dire immédiatement, c'est comme arracher un pansement, au moins c'est fait). Je suis près à payer de ma personne pour me faire pardonner mais je vous jure m'sieur le juge, c'est pas ma faute.
Je sais que j'aurais du me l'envoyer par mail, cela m'aurait mis complètement à l'abri de toute cette triste déconfiture, et pour cela je vous renouvelle mes excuses car, comme le dis le tuto, je sais que par mon manque de discernement je ne vous rend pas heureux alors que pourtant tel est mon seul désir (exæquo avec manger du saucisson dans l'immédiat).

Mon pseudo était *Haraban* et je porterais désormais ce dernier comme l'étendard de ma honte, mais vous pourriez me le supprimer sivouplé?

----------


## Wobak

On a dit : un gif animé pour récupérer son pseudo.

----------


## Haraban



----------


## Boitameuh

J'ai rien perdu mais j'ai envie de le coller celui-là :

----------


## MoB

J'ai trouvé cela rigolo alors du coup j'ai effacé le pseudo Boitameuh  ::ninja:: 

Où alors j'ai effacé celui d'Haraban je ne sais plus.

----------


## DJCot

> J'ai trouvé cela rigolo alors du coup j'ai effacé le pseudo Boitameuh 
> 
> Où alors j'ai effacé celui d'Haraban je ne sais plus.


 ::XD:: 

Dites, j'ai formaté mes 3 disques de mon PC, et vous ne devinerez jamais ?

...

Faites un effort...

J'ai paumé le certificul. Non mais ne le supprime pas de suite ami admin Meumbeul, laisse-moi finir mon histoire  :tired: 

Donc je me souviens me l'être envoyé sur ma boite Gmail (pas d'applaudissements, merci  :Emo: ) mais j'ai oublié le password pour y accéder  ::ninja:: 

Je remercie mon frangin qui le connaissait ( :tired: ) et donc, a pu récupérer le certificul depuis webmail, importé, ça fonctionne !!!!

Moralité : Vader, rajoute dans le tuto qu'il faut aussi se rappeler de son mot de passe de webmail/cloud !  ::trollface:: 

Merci au tuto et aux admins Meumbeul qui auront lu jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Bah

> Moralité : Vader, rajoute dans le tuto qu'il faut aussi se rappeler de son mot de passe de webmail/cloud ! 
> .


En fait faudrait ajouter dans le tuto qu'il faut s'envoyer son mot de passe mail sur une autre adresse mail. Ou le mettre dan un coffre à la banque (et du coup faudrait s'envoyer l'adresse de la banque à son autre adresse mail).

----------


## Haraban

Merci à vous ça marche nickel et mon certificat fais désormais partis de mon patrimoine. Il sera tellement bien conservé que je le léguerais à mes petits enfants.

----------


## Nektar

Je demande un deban. svp. srx. en vrai. now.

Edit : sans dec



Non ?

----------


## Frite

In before Toto.

----------


## Roland Flure

Avant de demander, il serait de bon ton de nous expliquer ce qui s'est passé.
En l'état c'est non.

Illustrons-le en restant dans l'esprit de Noël.

----------


## Nektar

Je passais de la musique calme et j'ai dû entrer sur le mauvais chan puisqu'au final j'ai pris un ban sans aucun avertissement. Ca fait plus d'une semaine que je suis banni maintenant.  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu te souviens de qui t'a banni ?
De toute manière il finira par passer ici, et si c'est vraiment ça la raison tu seras bientôt de retour sur le Mumble CPC.

Ton dernier gif est parfaitement dégueulasse.

----------


## DreadMetis

Yo les floodeurs de gifs :D

Bon bin ouàlà, je cherche un admin pour créer un canal sur le Mumble CPC à Evochron Mercenary, un Space sim pour lequel j'aimerais bien donner des moyens d'existence à une communauté francophone. 
Pour le moment on squatte le chan d'Eve Online mais pas top, y'a encore des résistants qui y jouent  :;): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Nektar

Je suis toujours banni, ça me rend extrêmement triste.  ::(:

----------


## Flaggados

Bonjour le peuple. Il semblerait que, depuis ma dernière connexion qui doit bien dater de 2011, j'ai pu égarer mon certificat Mumble... Une généreuse âme pour m'aider ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Je t'ai supprimé, t'as plus qu'à te re-créer  :Cigare:

----------


## Flaggados

Je suis un con, je me suis planté avec le certificat. Frappez-moi.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon  :tired: 
Lis la page 1 et recommence  :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Flaggados

Merci infiniment ! Le pire, c'est que je l'avais lue la page 1, mais je m'étais fourvoyé entre la création d'un nouveau certificat et l'enregistrement du certificat actuel... Boulet que je suis !

----------


## elFuego

Je trouve que ça manque de .gif cette demande . :gifaddict:

----------


## Nektar

Svp.

----------


## DreadMetis

Ah les bonnes habitudes ne sont pas toutes rentrées  :^_^: 

Alors j'échange le James Bond indien contre un chan Evochron Mercenary, ça marche ?



EDITION pour raison valable : création du canal Evochron yes !!

ça mérite un bisou ça !!

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais pas qui s'est amusé à me rename en puceron cette nuit et à vrai dire, je m'en fous royalement.
Merci de rename le certificat lié à "purecontact" en "purecontact".

Au passage, non, ça ne m'a pas fait rire.  ::(:

----------


## Frite

C'est pas mon genre de balancer, surtout quand c'est Toto0o0o ivre mort qui a renommé tout le mumble.
Si ça peut te consoler, il y a eu largement pire que toi.

----------


## Sao

Un puceron, c'est mignon.
Ça aurait pu être LeLaitDesSensationPureContact ou un autre truc à la con, mais non.
Alors à moins de trouver un gif avec des pucerons, je vois pas là ...

----------


## Nektar

fo ke je deviene violan ?

----------


## Bah

> Au passage, non, ça ne m'a pas fait rire.


Pisse-froid.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Pisse-froid.


Oui.

----------


## MoB

En même temps il ne fait pas chaud en ce moment.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est pas moi je l'jure !

----------


## Frite

> C'est pas moi je l'jure !




"Ah quel bonheur, j'viens voir ta soeur [...] Mais dès qu'on la rencontre on se dit ouh là là."

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'est pas moi je l'jure !


C'est Ashlook.

----------


## Frite

Vashllook tu veux dire ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui.

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis sûr que c'est encore un coup de l'amoureux des poneys.

(N'empeche, je voudrais bien qu'on me rename en purecontact, merci d'avance)

----------


## Vader_666

Renommé.

----------


## purEcontact

Maintenant que je suis plus aigri parce que j'ai plus un pseudo de merde, je peux remercier correctement vader :

----------


## Nektar

A l'aide.

----------


## Lennyroquai

::sad:: 

J'ai voulu me connecter au Mumble (ca doit faire des siecles que je l'ai pas fait), j'ai mis à jour le client et paf pastèque : demande de mot de passe.

Je vais me faire cuisser c'est ca ? : pitié :

----------


## MoB

@Lennyroquai : Ca c'est parce que tu as pas lu le premier post. Du coup, met un gif rigolo et on verra ce qu'on peut faire.

@Nektar : Envois moi en mp ton adresse ip que je m'en occupe.


C'est fait pour Nektar.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Soit : 

J'ai bien lu le 1er post, et l'histoire de certificat...
Bien sur, je l'ai lu APRES avoir eu le problème, je suppose que j'ai recréer un certificat en auto en faisant "next next next next suivant"

Oui j'ai honte monsieur, pardon... OUI J'AI HONTE

----------


## MoB

Lennyroquai supprimé. Tu n'as plus qu'à suivre le premier post à la lettre.

----------


## Sao

Mais quelle lettre ?
Le A ?
Le V ?
Le U ?
Faudrait savoir.

----------


## MoB

Oh pardon ! A la lettre F.

Toutes mes confuses.

----------


## Kira

Bonjour à tous. Au mois de novembre, mon disque dur système est tombé en rade. Evidemment j'avais pas sauvegarder mon certificat sur un autre disque dur  :Emo: .

On peut m'aider? Mon pseudo mumble c'était Visidar........... Je crois ou Kira, je ne me rappelle plus des mois et des mois que je ne m'étais pas connecté.

----------


## Wobak

Un GIF animé tu posteras ou ton pseudo tu perdras.

----------


## Kira



----------


## loulou de pomerany

> Concrètement, si tu veux revenir avec un ordinateur tout neuf ou fraîchement formaté sans ce certificat, et bien tu rentres pas.




Cela fait bien longtemps que je ne me suis pas connecté sur ce serveur et j'ai depuis longtemps égaré le fameux certificat.

Pourriez vous me rendre mon "Mistral" ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait. Tu peux te connecter avec ce pseudo et t'enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## Sysco

> Concrètement, si tu veux revenir avec un ordinateur tout neuf ou fraîchement formaté sans ce certificat, et bien tu rentres pas.


Bonjour même problème ici avec le pseudo sysco  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Bon...



C'est bon c'est fait.

----------


## Ghargan

Bonjour  ::): 

Probleme de certificat aussi, pseudo Ghargan.

Merci!

----------


## Ckao

C'est toutes les nouvelles configs de Noël?  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Non, les mecs encore saoûls du premier de l'an qui retrouvent plus leur 'tificat.
Alors que leur 'tificat ils l'ont sauvegardé quelque part, mais ils ne s'en souviennent plus.

 :tired:

----------


## Sysco

Moi perso mumble me rend fou  ::(:  !
Ce matin impossible de me connecter sur mumble après un formatage de mon pc, gentiment une âme charitable reset mon certificat. Je sauvegarde mon certificat après la nouvelle connexion je reboot l'ordi et à nouveaux mon mdp ne passe plus.

Je n'y comprend rien  ::(: .

----------


## Charmide

T'es sûr que tu l'as reboot et pas formaté?

----------


## loulou de pomerany

> C'est fait. Tu peux te connecter avec ce pseudo et t'enregistrer à nouveau.


Merci !

----------


## Sysco

> T'es sûr que tu l'as reboot et pas formaté?


 Non je suis certain  ::(: .
Techniquement je me co à mumble je m'enregistre, il y a quoi à faire d'autre avant de se déconnecter ?

Une âme charitable pourrait a nouveaux supprimer sysco du mumble ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## clexanis

> Non je suis certain .
> Techniquement je me co à mumble je m'enregistre, il y a quoi à faire d'autre avant de se déconnecter ?
> 
> Une âme charitable pourrait a nouveaux supprimer sysco du mumble ?


Lire le premier poste visiblement !  ::trollface::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> il y a quoi à faire d'autre avant de se déconnecter ?


Supprimé, tu seras gentil de lire le premier post afin d'éviter à tout le monde de perdre du temps...  :tired:

----------


## Ghargan

Et vu que visiblement on m'a oublié  ::):  ce serait possible de me supprimer aussi? 

Mercii!

----------


## anonjoe

Salut
Et mince, j'ai moi aussi perdu mon certif...désolé :-S
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me virer mon compte "AnOnJoe", et d'ailleurs "AnOn.Joe" aussi vu que j'ai créer ce dernier en attendant de pouvoir utiliser le 1er.


Merci

----------


## MoB

Fait et Fait.

----------


## Sao

Oui !

----------


## MoB

Je savais qu'au fond de moi j'étais capable de te donner du plaisir Sao.  ::wub::

----------


## DJCot

> Je savais qu'au fond de moi j'étais capable de te donner du plaisir Sao.


Si c'est au fond de toi c'est toi qui a pris  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Et ? Jaloux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Oui !

----------


## DJCot

Attendez que je perde mon certificul avant de vous emballer !

Non, ceci ne signifie pas que vous devez le supprimer pour me forcer à poster ici...  :tired:

----------


## Platinum

Bon je sais que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts mais voila à l'époque je n'utilisais pas encore le cloud et je pensais qu'il n'y avait que les crétins pour effacer une clé USB sans regarder totalement son contenu  ::sad::  ...oui j'ai égaré mon certificat!  :<_<: 

Svouplet pouvez-vous supprimer " Platinum "  ::'(: 

Merci d'avance!

----------


## DJCot

Il manque un gif rigolo pour avoir la clémence et le pardon des admins  ::P:

----------


## Platinum

hier, quand j'ai essayé de me connecter sur mumble 



moi si quelqu'un aurait encore la bonté de le faire ce soir 



merci  :;):

----------


## Mijka

MESSAGE PLUS IMPORTANT QU UN CERTIF WARNING

Plein de décos /reco auto sur le mumble (de zone), et là une voix metallique T_T. Ça mouline dur.

----------


## MoB

C'est fait Platinum.

----------


## doudou1408

> MESSAGE PLUS IMPORTANT QU UN CERTIF WARNING
> 
> Plein de décos /reco auto sur le mumble (de zone), et là une voix metallique T_T. Ça mouline dur.


J'ai tout plein de TS qui ont ce soucis aussi, c'pas généralisé au mumble.

----------


## Aun

Mumble meurrrrrrttt.
On a des voix métalliques, les voix hachées

----------


## Sao

Et avoir les voix hachées sur Mumble ça dispense d'un "s'il-vous-plait" ?

Sinon je viens d'y passer et en effet ça crapouille dans le gigot comme on dit par chez nous.

----------


## konoro

> Et avoir les voix hachées sur Mumble ça dispense d'un "s'il-vous-plait" ?
> 
> Sinon je viens d'y passer et en effet ça crapouille dans le gigot comme on dit par chez nous.


Et voila t'a tout casser

----------


## Platinum

> C'est fait Platinum.


smouuuaaaak !  ::wub::

----------


## Wobak

Bon j'ai regardé avec Doc, apparemment c'est plutôt un problème réseau pour les voix metalliques, puisque la machine mumble était loin d'être à fond...

----------


## Maderone

Quand mumble n'entends rien venir de mon micro pendant un moment il me mute et me coupe le son. Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir changé une option donc je ne sais pas comment réparer ça. Quelqu'un a une idée?

Edit  : ouais non c'est bon, je viens de passer au peigne fin toutes les options, et j'ai finalement trouvé le truc dans la partie avancé, coincé au milieu d'un tas d'autres sans rapport  :tired:

----------


## Capsule

Bonjour, j'ai paumé le certificat que j'avais créer il y'a quelques mois de ça. Est-ce qu'il y'a un moyen de le supprimer/me donner son mot de passe ?

Pseudo:
Capsule

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## MoB

> Est-ce qu'il y'a un moyen de [...] me donner son mot de passe ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Lis le premier post et reformule ta demande.

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Hey,

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de créer un chan du nom de Defiance s'il vous plait? 

Merci d'avance  :;): .

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...lds-%28RIFT%29

----------


## Roland Flure

Sayfay.

----------


## Pastaga13

Ok, jais tout suivie a la lettre (je parle du tuto pour Mumble) ça prend 3 mn, même pas.
Merci bien, tout simplement  :;): 
Au plaisir IG sur PS2.

----------


## Wobak

::wub::

----------


## DJCot

On renomme le topic en rajoutant Pastaga après Mafioso ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Oui §

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ok, jais tout suivie a la lettre (je parle du tuto pour Mumble) ça prend 3 mn, même pas.
> Merci bien, tout simplement 
> Au plaisir IG sur PS2.

----------


## Pastaga13

Heuu, jais dit une connerie la ?!

----------


## MoB

Non, pour comprendre je t'invite à te rendre là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post6135823

----------


## Pastaga13

Après lecture d'une bonne 20 ene de page je comprend mieux.
Et la prochaine fois que je retourne a Marseille ci je passe par notre dame de la garde, un cierge je métrer pour les modo du sujet ... 
voir plusieurs, c'est vraiment édifiant !
je ne parle pas des gars qui perde le sertif, mes simplement du boulot que ca vous donne... faut vraiment être passionnée .
moi qui essaye toujours de relativisé dans la vie, maintenant je tien un truc solide pour me dire que mes p'tis malheurs ne sont pas ci grave que ca .
Merci encore pour tout, soyer non imposable pour 2013.

----------


## Sao

Bon par contre, tu es très fort pour sauvegarder ton certif et pour que tout fonctionne du premier coup, mais je dois dire que ta grammaire est toute défectueuse et laisse à désirer.
Aussi je te conseille ce site qui est très bien quand tu veux faire un post sans (trop de) fautes : http://bonpatron.com/

----------


## Pastaga13

Je suis vraiment une bille en français, ca me fait mal au cœur pour vous, mes bon, c'est une "la" raison pour laquelle je ne participe pas plus au fofo de CPC depuis 4 ans.
Je me sent comme un paraplégique qui dois ce limité en participation selon les sortie entre potes.

bref, je vais voir ci le lien que tu ma filer arrange un temps soit peut mes affaire (http://bonpatron.com/)

Inchala.... c'est d'actualité il me semble.

----------


## DJCot

Sois gentil, ne me force pas à te coller un ban temporaire pour utilisation aléatoire des touches du clavier... Du coup tu as perdu l'honneur de figurer dans le titre  :Emo:

----------


## Capsule

> Lis le premier post et reformule ta demande.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Ahem.. Est-ce qu'il est possible de supprimer mon certificat (Capsule) étant donné que j'ai absolument aucun backup de ce dernier ?  ::huh:: 

(Désolé du retard)

----------


## MoB

C'est fait, maintenant tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.

----------


## Capsule

> C'est fait, maintenant tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.


Merci bien ! : )

----------


## superbobob

Bonjour, y a un petit malin qui m'a renommé "_superboob_" sur le serveur Mumble, du coup j'arrête pas de me faire brancher par de gros pervers suants de désir lubrique...
Quelqu'un peut me rendre ma dignité ?

----------


## Sao

À mon avis, c'est pas un petit malin qui t'a renommé, mais un gros malin.
Pour accéder à ta requête, insère ci-dessous un gif rigolo, tout ira mieux et tu retrouveras ta dignité.

----------


## superbobob



----------


## Sao

Qu'il en soit ainsi.



Non, ce gif n'a pas de sens. ET ALORS ?§

----------


## Flubber

Juste pour le plaisir des vieux classiques.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Report : KhazixXhh, qui vient nous embeter sur notre channel pepere en plein milieu d'une partie CK II (sur Poisse Universalace) a 5h12 du matin heure francaise, qui nous enquiquinne severe en nous demandant ou sont les "putes", nous insulte d'abrutis, etc. et qui nous explique que : "J'm'en fous de me faire ban. C'est pas difficile de se deban, espece d'abruti, tu peux meme faire plein d'autres trucs avec Mumble. C'est pas complique du tout, abruti."

Y aurait-il moyen de se separer de cet outrecuidant, vulgaire et malfaisant personnage ? 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Sao

Suite à une demande, des chans Pate of Exile ont été créés dans la section MMO du Mumble.
Oui, Pate et pas Path.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

:tired:  5/10. Sauf si c'est le Maitre, car si c'est Lui, c'est 10/10, auffe courseuh !

----------


## Sao

C'est Mister Ianou qui a eu l'idée quand il a demandé. Il devait avoir un petit creux.

----------


## eystein

Non mais tant qu'il met la main à la pate, c'est le principal.

----------


## DJCot

Pate of Exile ?

J'ai beau le lire, le relire, je vois pas où c'est drôle, c'est grave docteur ?  :Emo:

----------


## Wobak

Prononciation de path en bon français peut donner pâte.

----------


## f3n3k

Bonjour

Je me permets de vous laisser un message, car j'ai perdu le mot de passe de mon login, même si je me souviens pas en avoir mis un.... j'ai bien sauvegarder à l’époque mon certif...
Sauf que maintenant je réinstalle mumble, je charge ma certif, mais il me demande sans cesse un mot de passe, j'ai beau tapé le seul que je connais de ma vie... mais niet cacahuète....

Merci bien pour votre aide, j'ai regarder la video, mais cela explique comment changer de pseudo....

id: f3n3k

Cordialement


edit: apres avoir relu le first post, je ne comprends pas, effectivement il ne devrait pas y a avoir de pass et je suis sur de ma certif sauvegardée.... Help !

edit2 : j'ai reussi !!!! oublié mon post  :;):  merci

----------


## Sao

Roooh.
J'aurais bien aimé que tu te plantes, en lisant le début de ton message j'allais poster un truc du genre 



> Salut,
> Ton mot de passe c'est Hg4as5nsa51xxzbuiaSAub45asSfFL324Op
> On a dû le changer parce que c'est comme ça
> Cordialement


Mais c'est trop tard, je réserverai ça à quelqu'un d'autre.

Hooo non c'est pas gentil.  ::): 
Mais c'est rigolo.

----------


## MoB

Si cela continue je vais de plus en plus croire que le premier post servirait presque à quelque chose !!!  ::lol::

----------


## f3n3k

> Roooh.
> J'aurais bien aimé que tu te plantes, en lisant le début de ton message j'allais poster un truc du genre 
> 
> Mais c'est trop tard, je réserverai ça à quelqu'un d'autre.
> 
> Hooo non c'est pas gentil. 
> Mais c'est rigolo.


c'est quand même triste de ta part, de te moquer du malheur des autres...
 Surtout que ta réponse serait mal venue, car j'ai bien stipulé que je ne me souvenais pas avoir mis de passe et que la certif était la BONNE... donc bien une erreur du serveur. Que de tout façon, je n'ai toujours pas pu expliquer le re-fonctionnement...
Donc je t'aurai râler dessus pour réponse niaise et méchante, le first topic est lisible sans plus, la partie enregistrement ressemble à un gros pâté pas tres alléchant à lire, rien en gras sur la NON présence de passe pour chacun, et surtout une vidéo a se tordre de rire (son interet sur le pass et login ?? ben change de login) et surtout NE pas être sourd.... D'ailleurs l’intérêt d'un système de certifs sur le système présent ??.. un mot de passe et voilà. L'histoire est réglée, on est pas une banque en ligne... Aucun forum ne fait cela surtout avec des certifs... certains sont en manque de certifications crosoft ou Cisco à priori.... Enfin bon faudrait se poser tout de même la question si tout le monde se plante... je dis çà moi... je dis rien....

Enfin bref, sujet clos, dedrap et merci quand même pour l’originalité... je ferai 2x plus attention avec votre mumble la prochaine fois  :;): 
Sans rancune.

----------


## Flubber

Si il y à des certificats, c'est pour plusieurs raison :
- C'est un peu plus chiant pour les spammer de tout genre
- C'est plus simple (enfin ça devrait si les gens sauvegardait correctement) que de devoir se faire un password
- C'est classe
- C'est pour ceux qu'on pas de diplôme, ils ont au moins le certificat CPC

----------


## Sao

J'y peux rien, je suis très très méchant.

Et le coup des certifs ben ça aide à responsabiliser les gens.
Faut voir le certif comme un jeu de clés.
Si tout le monde prenait un appart', rentrait une fois dedans et jetait ses clés n'importe où, comment feraient ces gens-là pour rentrer chez eux ?
Mumble c'est à peu près pareil, c'est une grande maison avec des maîtres des clés un peu débiles et très très méchants, mais qui récupèrent les clés des gens en grommelant.

----------


## MoB

Avant j'étais content. Mais ça c'était avant.

http://youtu.be/LmNN7FuHh84?t=22s

----------


## Roland Flure

De toute manière on passe bientôt sur TS3.

----------


## Bah

> De toute manière on passe bientôt sur TS3.


Avec le DLC "caverne" ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Avec le DLC "corps caverneux" ?


 :Bave:

----------


## Wazatiste

Tout le monde aura la voix de Grand Corps Malade !

----------


## DJCot

> Tout le monde aura la voix de Grand Corps Malade !


 :Bave:  :fapfapfap:

----------


## JazzMano

Salut, c'est possible d'avoir un chan Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed pour ce retrouver facilement, merci. (je vous laisse trouver un nom drôle, j'ai pas d'idée).

----------


## Bah

> Tout le monde aura la voix de Grand Corps Malade !


Je fais un slam pour tous ceux qui ont trop de basse ou trop d'écho
Pensez aux autres, sinon on devra vous déco.
Et si vraiment vous trouvez que Mumble c'est le niveau zéro
Connectez vous sur Teamspeak, channel des lourdauds.
Là bas pas de doute, vous y trouverez Eradan 
Enfin, si quelqu'un l'a nourri et qu'il est toujours vivant.

----------


## Wazatiste

> Je fais un slam pour tous ceux qui ont trop de basse ou trop d'écho
> Pensez aux autres, sinon on devra vous déco.
> Et si vraiment vous trouvez que Mumble c'est le niveau zéro
> Connectez vous sur Teamspeak, channel des lourdauds.
> Là bas pas de doute, vous y trouverez Eradan 
> Enfin, si quelqu'un l'a nourri et qu'il est toujours vivant.





C'est magnifique.

----------


## shooty09

Bonjour, bonsoir,

Je sens que je vais irriter quelque clavier mais je suis malheureusement bloqué avec le mumble, et oui encore un. Cela fait des mois que je ne me suis pas connecté dessus et tentant de passer hier, impossible de me connecter, mot de passe requis. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème jusqu'à présent et le remplacement de certificat ne change rien. Il demande un mot de passe, se met à bégayer et repart dans les tréfonds de win7.
Si un gentleman a la délicatesse de m'aider, je lui serais gré, lui ferai même des macaronis au fromage et lui masserai les narines. 

Bien à vous et merci d'avance !

PS: Le nom sur mumble doit être shooty09 ou MPhokie
PS2: La seule chose que j'ai pu faire c'est changer de pseudo pendant un autre moment sur un autre serveur, peut être que cela peut aider.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de supprimer shooty09, y'avait aussi un shooty mais je sais pas si c'est toi. T'as plus qu'à suivre la procédure et ça devrait rouler.

----------


## shooty09

Super et merci pour la rapidité, je test ça !

Edit: Ne marche malheureusement pas, il me demande toujours le pass  ::mellow::

----------


## Roland Flure

Mais t'a créé un nouveau certificat à ce nom là au moins ?  :tired:

----------


## MoB

Le premier post du topic te sauveras des limbes mumblesques.

----------


## shooty09

@ Roland, normalement, ce devrait être shooty09 ou MPhokie mais si il y a un shoot, ce doit être moi, je l'ai fais il y a un bail, je ne me souviens pas du nom utilisé sur le coup.

@ Master: je regarde ça, merci

Edit: C'est bon, je ne sais pas ce qui a changé mais là ça marche. Merci du coup de main. Petite question, peut-on tout de même changer de pseudo ?

----------


## Flubber

Pas seul, il faut demander à un modo, mais attention il est rare que tu es le nom demandé.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Car oui les admins sont comme des chats qui jettent les gens dans les toilettes.

----------


## gkal

Bonjour, on me demande un mot de passe pour me connecter ?

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Lis la première page  ::P: 
Et mets un gif drôle sinon ça risque de prendre du temps aussi !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Lis la première page 
> Et mets un gif drôle sinon ça risque de prendre du temps tu risques de te retrouver avec un pseudo idiot aussi !


Correction du post précédent  :B):

----------


## gkal

Je lis la première page Mais je ne vois nulle part mention d'un mot de passe...


Vous embêtez plus, j'ai remis la main sur un vieux certif.

----------


## Sao

Relisez ! Relisez !

----------


## elFuego

> Vous embêtez plus, j'ai remis la main sur un vieux certif.


Au moins il en avait sauvegardé un de certificat, rien que ça déjà c'est beau .

----------


## Roland Flure

Un contrevenant  ::o:

----------


## GudulePremier

Bonjour pour une fois ce n'est pas une demande de certificat! 
Mais une demande de changement de pseudo : 'Maoz' actuellement pour passer à 'Amanor' afin d'être plus évident à identifier...

----------


## MoB

Ouais mais il est pas animé ton gif :con:

----------


## GudulePremier

En effet c'est un jpg donc pas animé!

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Atar

J'ai une question qui pourra sembler stupide aux habitués de Mumble, mais le certificat, il est valable pour tout le mumble ou juste pour le serveur CPC ? Et dans ce dernier cas, faut-il recréer un certificat en se connectant à un autre serveur ?

Je suis mauvais en gif rigolo, et j'ai sauvegardé mon certificat en triple exemplaire et pas au même endroit. Je peux être dispensé ?

----------


## MoB

Un certif par Serveur je dirai.

----------


## GudulePremier

Merci, j'ai même pas été renommé "boulet of the day" !

----------


## Flubber

> Merci, j'ai même pas été renommé "boulet of the day" !
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/a02dcd6a1...ejm3o1_500.gif


Bouge pas on va s'arranger.

----------


## clexanis

> J'ai une question qui pourra sembler stupide aux habitués de Mumble, mais le certificat, il est valable pour tout le mumble ou juste pour le serveur CPC ? Et dans ce dernier cas, faut-il recréer un certificat en se connectant à un autre serveur ?
> 
> Je suis mauvais en gif rigolo, et j'ai sauvegardé mon certificat en triple exemplaire et pas au même endroit. Je peux être dispensé ?


En fait il y a un certificat pour le serveur (que tu accepte à la première connection) et un certificat pour le client (celui que tu a créé).

Donc le certificat serveur c'est uniquement pour le serveur CPC (re-télécharger automatiquement) et le client est pour t'identifier sur les serveurs (Donc pas que celui de CPC).

----------


## Atar

Merci pour les infos, c'est plus clair à présent.

----------


## Berlioz

Bonjour m'sieurs dames, le serveur me demande un mot de passe avec mon pseudo, j'ai pas le souvenir d'en avoir rentré un ...

Help me please !

J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs, il me dit wrong password for user !

----------


## Bah

Ca y'est, y'en a encore un qui a cassé Mumble !







































Bon, sinon lis ne serait-ce que cette page et tu verras que ton "problème" n'est pas isolé (euphémisme). Tu seras ensuite redirigé au gré de ta lecture (après à peu près 1 message) vers le bon endroit pour régler ledit problème. Le topic de Mumble en fait c'est un peu comme un "livre dont vous êtes le héros" sauf que là, personne ne pense à créer son personnage certificat ou à lire les règles.

----------


## Berlioz

Bein j'ai pas touché au certificat que j'avais crée, j'ai jamais choisi de mdp, rien a changé, sauf que j'arrive plus a me connecter ...

----------


## MoB

Post va le lire premier.

----------


## Berlioz

Mais je l'ai lu bordel, il y a pas de mot de passe et pourtant il m'en demande un !

----------


## MoB

Ton certif vient d'être supprimé. Tu vas pouvoir te reconnecter et refaire TOUTES les manips du premier post.

Par contre comme tu n'as pas mis de gif je note ton nom sur le fichier excel de la mort des contrevenants de mumble, dans le cas ou le problème resurgirai.
En même temps tu n'as pas a avoir peur si tu suis à la lettre le premier post.  ::trollface::

----------


## Berlioz

Merci

----------


## Tygra

Coin ! 
J'ai un petit soucis, je fais appel à votre grande connaissance : mon PC a été utilisé par un autre membre de CPC. Du coup il a créé son certif. Sauf que mon maintenant j'ai récupéré mon PC, et je voudrais bien réutiliser mon certificat à moi, ou au moins m'en créer un nouveau, plutôt que de me connecter sous son nom.
J'ai trouvé son certificat dans my docs> mumble, mais le supprimer n'y a rien changé, je me connecte toujours en son nom.

Ou est-ce que je vire ce malotru ?
Merci  :;):

----------


## Jenrathy

Hello les amis,

J'ai du faire une nouvelle install de windows suite à la mort de mon SSD, je ne peux donc pas récupérer mon certificat, serait-il possible de le supprimer ? Merci d'avance, and also have some Dean :

----------


## MoB

J'aime bien Dean. Alors voila c'est tout bon. Mais pour me remercier tu en mettra un autre ca t'apprendra à pas sauvegarder ton certif par mail au minimum.

----------


## Jenrathy

Merci bien !!

----------


## Fimbul80

Salut,

Je souhaiterai changé de certificat mumble si c'est possible.

ancien: [13DF]Fimbul80
nouveau: Fimbul

merci

bonne journée

----------


## Wary

Bon , moi j'ai pas gardé mon certif , nouveau pc tout ça et maintenant il me demande un mdp . Et bien sur je ne le connais pas et je ne peux plus me connecter donc je voudrais bien un peu d'aide :D

----------


## Bah

> Salut,
> 
> Je souhaiterai changé de certificat mumble si c'est possible.
> 
> ancien: [13DF]Fimbul80
> nouveau: Fimbul
> 
> merci
> 
> bonne journée


Si l’idée c’est de changer de pseudo, à mon avis tu peux simplement te créer un nouveau certif avec le nouveau pseudo et utiliser celui-là pour te connecter, non ?

----------


## Fimbul80

Et comment fait-on ?

----------


## elFuego

On dirait qu'il va falloir remettre un gros panneau "LIRE LA PAGE 1" dans le titre du sujet .

@Fimbul80 : Vas y jeter un oeil, tu trouveras ton bonheur .

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et comment fait-on ?


Tu cliques :

Ensuite, tu te sers de tes yeux 

Spoiler Alert! 


pour lire

. Ne t'inquiète pas Joséphine, je suis bien conscient que c'est là l'étape la plus complexe mais je suis convaincu que tu peux y arriver étant donné que tu l'as vraisemblablement déjà fait une fois, sans quoi tu n'aurais pas fait ta demande initiale.
Fais nous rêver.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bon , moi j'ai pas gardé mon certif , nouveau pc tout ça et maintenant il me demande un mdp . Et bien sur je ne le connais pas et je ne peux plus me connecter donc je voudrais bien un peu d'aide :D


Ca devrait être bon. Merci de sauvegarder ton certificat cette fois-ci  ::):

----------


## Frite

> Tu cliques :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3e745e2...b33a2cb5bd.jpg
> Ensuite, tu te sers de tes yeux 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pour lire
> 
> ...


J'ai cliqué sur le cadre rouge au bout de ta flèche, il ne se passe rien. C'est un peu de la merde tes guides en fait.  :tired:

----------


## Pugnaab

Hey, j'ai tout bien fait comme dans la page une toussa toussa, mais j'ai aucun privilège, je ne peux pas quitter le salon d’accueil c'est plutôt gênant pour se faire des amis :/ (mon pseudo Mumble: Jupette). Si vous avez une idée pour régler le problème, merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## MoB

Mieux relire le premier post.
Plus précisément :



> *Pour se déplacer dans les autres channels* il faut s'enregistrer en cliquant sur *Soi => Enregistrer*

----------


## Roland Flure

> Hey, j'ai tout bien fait comme dans la page une toussa toussa


Non.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Si vous avez une idée pour régler le problème, merci d'avance


Lis la page 1, comme ont t'as dit.  :tired:

----------


## Futurama

Bonjour, pour information je rencontre exactement le problème que celui décrit dans le thread ci-joint :

http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.p...ble-wot-crash/

Histoire d'avoir du contenu Français à faire apparaitre dans Google, en voici la description en Français :

- Mumble 1.2.3 (no custom) 
- World of Tanks 0.8.4 (no custom)

Cas où je lance Mumble puis World of Tanks avec le Launcher :
critical error qui dit "An unhandled exception is occured. The application will be restarted"

Cas où je lance Mumble puis WOT sans passer par le launcher mais par l'exécutable : 
Le jeu se lance mais impossible de se login : "Fail to connect to the server. The server may be unavailable, or your network connection settings may be wrong."

Cas où je lance d'abord WOT puis Mumble => Ca a l'air OK mais vu que le lien plus haut parle d'instabilité du jeu, j'ai préféré rollback à une ancienne version de Mumble.

Résolution du problème => Néant
Recommandation => Utiliser la version 1.2.2 de Mumble 

En espérant que ça puisse t'aider toi le type en galère qui vient de google l'erreur  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Quelqu'un de pas manchot et qui pense aux autres  :Emo:

----------


## Frite

> Quelqu'un de pas manchot et qui pense aux autres


Je parie que tu allais dire "t'as qu'à jouer à un bon jeu et lire la page 1", et puis t'es arrivé à la fin du message et t'as pas eu le coeur à ça. Tu vieillis, Roland.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu me connais un peu trop bien pour être honnête  :tired:

----------


## Shurin

Bon bon bon.
J'ai eu un plantage de freebox (c'est pas commun) et depuis je ne peux plus accéder au serveur mumble.
Dans la fenêtre favori il n'affiche ni le ping ni le nombre de connecté et quand je tente de le joindre j'ai toujours le même message "La connexion au serveur à échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé." .
Aucun problème pour joindre d'autres serveurs.

J'ai réinstallé le programme mais ça ne change rien.


Du coup je vais lire le premier post en attendant votre réponse.

----------


## Flubber

Tu utilise un proxy ou vpn?

----------


## Shurin

Non.

----------


## MoB

Peut être essayer avec l'ip plutôt que le nom. Peut être tes DNS avec le reboot de ta box qui ont sauté (après si comme moi tu as ceux de google en dur sur le pc ... c'est clairement pas ça)
176.31.245.160 si je dis pas de bêtise.

----------


## Shurin

Mille mercis monsieur, ça résout tout!
Gros bisous!

----------


## Roland Flure

Du coup, un petit _ipconfig /flushdns_ ça aiderait pas ?

----------


## Flubber

> Du coup, un petit _ipconfig /flushdns_ ça aiderait pas ?


Ou alors tu sors la machine du domaine. t'emmerde pas Roland va Teamviewer ton PC, c'est plus simple.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ou alors tu sors la machine du domaine. t'emmerde pas Roland va Teamviewer ton PC, c'est plus simple.


Toto0o0o0o va Teamviewer le PC et moi je le guide par téléphone. J'ai une telle maîtrise que je suis devenu consultant moi monsieur.

----------


## Flubber

Consulter c'est exactement le mot que tout cela m'inspire...

----------


## Roland Flure

Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a qu'avec Gr0l0ul0u qu'il joue au docteur.

----------


## Ckao

Je sais pas si c'est assez important pour le mettre en page 1, mais lancer Mumble en mode administrateur règle aussi quelques soucis sur certains jeux. Sur WoT par exemple je ne pouvais pas jouer en push-to-talk, en lançant en admin c'est bien pris en compte.

----------


## magn3tik

Un petit truc comme ça : les chan League of Legend sont régulièrement plein. C'est possible d'en avoir quelque uns de plus ?

----------


## Flubber

Non, car il ne faut pas que ça se propage à d'autres gens cette saloperie.

----------


## magn3tik

> Non, car il ne faut pas que ça se propage à d'autres gens cette saloperie.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Kwaio

Vous avez changé de serveur (donc d'IP) ?
J'ai effectivement dû [ipconfig /flushdns] Si y'en a d'autres qui ont une IP en 213.186.* et qui n'arrivent plus à se connecter, vous savez quoi faire !

----------


## Alux

Salut! J'essaie de me connecter pour la première fois mais ça n'arrête pas de me mettre :  "La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion".

J'ai loupé une étape dans la procédure connexion?

PS: pour info, à ma première connexion, lors de l'enregistrement du serveur dans mes favoris, j'ai pas la même pop up que sur le screenshot. Il y a le champ mot de passe en plus. J'essaie de configue le certificat mais l'option n'est pas dispo (normal je suis pas connecté...).

Y'a une soluce ou je retente une install?

EDIT: ben avec la version 1.2.3 ça marche 'ach'ment mieux qu'avec la 1.1 !

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que le Mumble CPC est protéger des attaques DDOS ?

Est-ce que je peux proposer le Mumble CPC comme solution de repli pour le TS public qu'on a mis en place sur GW2 pour le serveur Place de Vizunah, sachant qu'on se fait DDOSer la gueule, et qu'on se fait ensuite DDOSer la gueule sur les TS de repli (des guildes de l'alliance Grand Cross (dont Insert Coinz [CPC] fait parti) du serveur Place de Vizunah) ?

----------


## Sao

Sauf si vous êtes 200, pourquoi pas ouais.
Faudra faire une blague sur le topic.

----------


## Roland Flure

Un .gif animé par utilisateur qui se connecte les jours de repli  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

Merci beaucoup, vous êtes bien urbains ! Debout !


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je pense que je peux désormais être dispensé de blagues.

----------


## Sao

J'aurais dû rajouter "compréhensible

Spoiler Alert! 


 pour les cerveaux déficients

" après "blague" dans mon précédent post.

----------


## M0zArT

Bon, comme d'hab, j'ai tout bien sauvegardé mon certificat créé il y a 10 ans sur Mumble, et comme d'hab ça me redemande un mot de passe...  :tired: 
Donc merci aux admins qui passent dans le coin (coin) de virer tous mes pseudos, il doit y avoir :

M0zArT
M0M0zArT
M0zArT0

Et tout autres M0zArT affiliés. Je vais me recréer un certificat tout propre dès que j'ai confirmation que tout ça est en règle de votre côté.
Merci Messieurs !  ::):

----------


## Wazatiste

C'est fait !

----------


## Flubber

Ouai mais meme si Mozart est un vieux connu pour son lancé de saucisses dans le jardins des voisins de lili ça ne le dispense pas d'un gif, le rename s'impose.

----------


## Sao

Mozartichaut.

----------


## M0zArT

Mozzarella alors ?  ::P: 
Merci Waza au passage !  ::lol::

----------


## Roland Flure

Mozartsetmétiers.

----------


## Le Glaude

Bonjour, un de mes HDD a rendu l’âme... du coup j'ai perdu mon certificat, je pensais avoir une sauvegarde mais en fait non je suis con.
Serait-il possible a un admin d'arranger ma situation, c'est que mes coéquipiers ne peuvent rien faire sans moi m'voyez.  :Cigare: 

Mon pseudo sur mumble était "Glaude", ou "LeGlaude". Un des deux (Voir les deux en fait si ca se trouve)

Merci beaucoup et tout plein de bisous d'avance.  ::lol::

----------


## flochy

Le Glaude, ça se dit presque comme Le Cloud, l'endroit où il faut sauver son certificat ! :D

----------


## Le Glaude

Je sais. Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir de nouveau revenir sur le mumble en fait.  :Emo:

----------


## Boitameuh

Mozarbicommepseudo.  ::lol::

----------


## flochy

> Je sais. Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir de nouveau revenir sur le mumble en fait.


Du coup, je t'ai supprimé... (1 et 2)
Tu peux revenir. Le GlaudeO.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Du coup, je t'ai supprimé... (1 et 2)
> Tu peux revenir. Le GlaudeO.


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## v1nce

Hum en voulant me connecter avec v1nce sur mumble ça me demande un mot de passe, donc je dois avoir un vieux compte dont je me rappelle plus et je n'ai pas le certificat...

Possible à supprimer siou plait? Ce coup ci je sauvegarde le certificat promis!  :;):

----------


## MoB

Elle manque de gif quand même cette demande.

----------


## v1nce

Humm faut un gif pour la demande? Mais on me dit jamais rien à moi!  ::O:

----------


## Wobak

T'as fait un très bon choix j'aime beaucoup  ::lol::

----------


## wolfmic

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'appercevoir de quelques chose d'assez problématique : J'ai oublié de faire un backup de mon certificat...
Imaginez donc ma réaction lorsque j'ai voulu me connecter aujourd'hui.

Je ne suis pas utilisateur régulier de mumble mais je voulais participer un peu plus souvent.

Si vous pouviez faire un reset de 'wolfmic' (éventuellement wolfnux, pseudonyme avec lequel j'ai dû essayé de me connecter quand je ne savais pas encore à quoi servait ces fameux certif... )

Merci beaucoup et à bientôt je l'espère.

----------


## MoB

Fait et fait.

Après votre nom est noté dans le fichier excel secret du mumble alors à votre place yé référé pa lé con !

----------


## kenshironeo

Je viens de découvrir le mumble à l'instant, j'ai bien enregistré le certif, je clique un peu pour découvrir ya pas mal de channels.  Par contre plein d'accès demandent des privilèges que je n'ai pas. Le certif est enregistré.

edit: j'avais lu en diagonale et oublié de m' enregistrer en cliqaunt sur soi, tout est fait^^

----------


## KiwiX

> edit: j'vis lu en digonle et oublié d em'enregistrer en cliqunt sur soi, tout est fit^^


 wat

----------


## Roland Flure

Imagine Kenshiro avec un 3/4 cuir ouvert sur un torse arborant sept cicatrices, le tout surmonté de la tronche de Keanu Reeves avec des lunettes de soleil. Tu visualises mieux le loustique ?

----------


## blitzpulli

Bonjour,
je prends ma mine contrite  ::'(:  et confesse ne jamais avoir enregistré mon certificat.
Et puis je suis passé au SSD, et puis je peux plus accéder au serveur mumble.
Si je promets d'enregistrer mon certificat une bonne fois pour toute, vous me laisser à nouveau rentrer dans la marre ? ::ninja:: 

(pseudo: blitzpulli)

----------


## Wobak

Il manque juste le gif animé et on s'en occupe.

----------


## blitzpulli

Pardon !

----------


## blitzpulli

Il n'est pas bien mon gif ?
je suis toujours contrit, et n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter.

----------


## KiwiX

Qui est l'idiot qui regarde la TV et qui diffuse des parties de ce programme dans l'intégralité des chans mumble ? :hmm:

----------


## Rikimaru

Yop un admin pour m'aider j'ai zapper mon mot de passe mumble, j'ai bien mon certificat pseudo : Rikimaru merci

----------


## Wobak

Manque un gif animé  ::):

----------


## Rikimaru

Voila.

----------


## Sao

Dans le terme "gif animé", il y a le mot "gif" et le mot "animé".
Là c'est un jpg pas animé que tu as mis, ça ne va pas du tout !

----------


## JazzMano

Nan nan c'est un gif, attends un peut ça va bouger.

----------


## Rikimaru

Oui y a bien un pixel animé donc c'est un gif :B):

----------


## Roland Flure

Il s'obstine. Je propose un renommage en Riki_ou_la_belle_vie.

----------


## MoB

Tiens d'ailleurs tant qu'il aura pas posté un gif de Ricky ou la belle vie on bougera pas !

----------


## FixB

Bon, ben je m'inscris dans la liste des abrutis qui n'ont pas sauvegardé leur certificat avant le crash de leur SSD....




Mon pseudo devait être "FixB" ou "[CPC]FixB" ...

Est-ce qu'une intervention divine peut me sauver ??

----------


## Vader_666

> Bon, ben je m'inscris dans la liste des abrutis qui n'ont pas sauvegardé leur certificat avant le crash de leur SSD....
> 
> 
> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-conte...r-facepalm.gif
> 
> Mon pseudo devait être "FixB" ou "[CPC]FixB" ...
> 
> Est-ce qu'une intervention divine peut me sauver ??




Bon... Ok...



C'est fait.

----------


## FixB

Merci, je teste demain  ::):

----------


## Nnexxus

Coin coin les canapins qui parlent,

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de créer un channel mumble pour Warframe ? Le canard papier a un peu descendu l'open-beta, mais y'a quand même du monde dessus (une grosse 20aine selon les organisateurs, un peu moins selon la police) comme en témoigne ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...requin-ninja./

Pour le moment ils nous squattent notre bô channel Mass Effect coloré, et vu qu'un paquet de joueurs jouent aux deux jeux (qui sont assez proche, faut le reconnaître) c'est un peu le foutoir pour savoir qui joue à quoi.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait dans FPS/Autre FPS.

----------


## Atar

> C'est fait dans FPS/Autre FPS.


Mille mercis !

----------


## Nnexxus

Merchi bien !

----------


## kenshironeo

Plop, est ce qu'il ya une astuce pour voir plus clairement qui joue à quoi? J'avoue qu'avec tous ces chans je mets souvent du temps à retrouver la bonne section et à me réprer sur le mumble.

Je pensais que les channels apparaissent pa rordre alphabétique emais non.

----------


## Sao

Quand tu vois des gens dans un chan, allez au pif, un chan qui s'appelle "Saints Row 3", bah tu te dis qu'il est possible qu'ils soient en train de jouer à Saints Row 3.
La classification des chans est laissée à l'appréciation des admins, dans plusieurs genres de jeux. Et à l'intérieur d'une de ces sections très complexes telles que FPS, MMO, STR, Casu, il y a la classification alphabétique. Si tu veux jouer à un MMORPG qui commence par la lettre G comme Guild Wars 2, bah tu te rends dans la section MMORPG et tu cherches la lettre G, qui en général se trouve après le F et avant le H.

Après, un truc super pratique sur Mumble quand on cherche un chan / un joueur : on commence à taper son nom dans Mumble. Pas dans la boîte de dialogue non, sur Mumble directement. Et là magie des lettres opérant, on retrouve ses chans préférés.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ces astuces de power user §§  ::o:

----------


## kenshironeo

En fait le truc c'est que je vois la boîte de  dialogue mais pas l'encadré où je pourrais écrire dans mumble^^ Je ne vois pas comment écrire dans Mumble.

----------


## Ryg

Y a pas un souci avec mumble depuis cet apres midi?

----------


## Sao

Faut juste écrire dans Mumble.
Genre tu lances Mumble, et tu écris "cacaprout", et bah si jamais il y a le joueur Cacaprout qui est là il sera en surbrillance.
Y'a pas plus simple.
Encore faut-il qu'un joueur se soit nommé avec un pseudo aussi joli que Cacaprout.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bonjour à tous, et surtout aux administrateurs du mumblah.

Alors non je n'ai pas perdu mon certificat, et il est sauvegardé en différents lieux sûr.

Ma question est plutôt relative à des choses qu'on ne peux faire ou ne pas faire sur le mumble mais sur lesquelles rien n'est décrit dans le premier post, et je préfère donc poser la questions afin de m'éviter de mauvaises surprises.

Avec quelques compagnons de jeu, nous avons récemment trouvé le moyen de balancer des sons dans mumble, mais étant bien conscient que cela pouvait ne pas plaire à tous, nous avons essayé de faire les choses bien.

Nous sommes parvenu à faire cohabiter deux instances de mumble sur une même machine (jusqu'ici facile), mais avec deux certificats différents (un peu moins facile) et cela dans un objectif précis : que ceux qui pourraient être dérangés par ces petits envoie de son/musique puissent simplement "ne plus écouter" (via le menu contextuel de mumble) l'utilisateur "Sound Player" que nous avons créés.

Bref, l'objectif "on se marre bien" ainsi que l'objectif "on fait pas chier ceux qui n'aiment pas ce genre de pratiques" nous semble remplis, mais il me reste la question de quelle est la politique CPC sur ce sujet, et je préfère prendre les devant et décrire ce qu'on fait avant de se faire report par un mec mal luné.

NB: en général, on fait ça en petit comité. Sur GW2 on est le plus souvent 5/6 dans un même canal, mais on espère pouvoir amuser le plus grand nombre lors des soirée de guilde ou il arrive qu'on soit plus de 30 dans un même canal (d’où le besoin de permettre aux aigris de ne pas entendre nos sons débiles, mais de pouvoir continuer de communiquer avec nous comme si de rien n'étais)

Voilà tout, merci d'avance vos réponses.

Mr Slurp.

----------


## Wobak

Alors au lieu de SoundPlayer, tu pourrais te nommer "MuteMeImFamous" pour commencer.

Ensuite si vous le faites en petit comité ou en prévenant avant que les gens qui ne veulent pas ça peuvent muter ce certif, ça ne me pose pas de souci. 

Par contre si par hasard un admin arrive dans le chan et qu'il demande à ce que ça cesse, faut que ça cesse.

De la même façon, si un utilisateur vient se plaindre (ce qui n'a pas encore été le cas je pense, sauf si Kiwix parlait de vous dans ce topic), il faudra cesser.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Merci Wobak pour ta réponse, c'est très clair.

Il est évident que ce n'est pas dans notre intention de faire chier le monde, et on espère avoir fait ce qu'il faut pour justement ne pas déranger les autres utilisateurs; on est à priori considérés comme des gens respectueux et de bonne compagnie, et on souhaite le rester.

Après c'est tout récent, on est vraiment au point que depuis hier soir, et chaque fois qu'une personne n'étant pas encore au parfum de nos pratiques (sexuelles) exotiques, on lui a immédiatement proposé la possibilité de muter l'utilisateur émetteur de sons. Pour le coup j'ajouterai un commentaire sur ce certif pour justement préciser la manipulation à faire.

Au niveau du certificat, le miens est "Mr_Slurp_Sound_Player", donc très facilement identifiable (on sait directement à qui s'adresser en cas de problème).

Encore merci pour les précisions que tu as apporté.

----------


## MoB

Sinon plus simple pourquoi ne pas faire passer ses sons via une touche comme pour le push to talk ?
Car oui on peut choisir une touche pour parler à qui l'on veut.

Imaginons ma touche A permet de parler a tout le chan et avec ma touche Z seul wobak et toi m'entendez.
Bref sur ce raccourci tu configures que ceux a qui tu veux envoyer le son et le tour est joué.
Du coup pas de double certif, les autres ont pas besoin de vous mutez. Plus simple quoi  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sinon plus simple pourquoi ne pas faire passer ses sons via une touche comme pour le push to talk ?
> Car oui on peut choisir une touche pour parler à qui l'on veut.
> 
> Imaginons ma touche A permet de parler a tout le chan et avec ma touche Z seul wobak et toi m'entendez.
> Bref sur ce raccourci tu configures que ceux a qui tu veux envoyer le son et le tour est joué.
> Du coup pas de double certif, les autres ont pas besoin de vous mutez. Plus simple quoi


C'est pas con du tout, mais pour le coup ça marcherai pas bien avec cette idée (ou alors faut configurer chacun des user un par un, bref c'est fastidieux) :




> NB: en général, on fait ça en petit comité. Sur GW2 on est le plus souvent 5/6 dans un même canal, mais on espère pouvoir amuser le plus grand nombre lors des soirée de guilde ou il arrive qu'on soit plus de 30 dans un même canal


Après on a pas l'intention de flooder comme des cons, le but c'est que ça reste drôle pour ceux qui aiment, sans faire chier ceux qui aiment pas.

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux whisper à plusieurs users simultanément si ma mémoire est bonne.

----------


## MoB

Oui en effet, je pensais avoir été clair.
Donc même wisp à 30 ca doit fonctionner (y a peut être une limite)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui j'avais bien compris qu'on pouvait avoir une touche à configurer pour dire à qui on whisp (même plusieurs personnes), mais si il faut ajouter 30 noms ou plus 1 à 1 dans une liste (et pas les même d'une semaine sur l'autre) ça devient vite chiant.
Je regarde ça ce soir en rentrant chez moi. J'aviserai sur l'utilisation de cette fonction selon la "popularité" de notre débilité, et la relative complexité de mise en œuvre  :;): 

Merci pour les infos.

----------


## Bah

Sinon, serait-il possible de créer un sous-chan "débat" dans le chan "Kenshironeo" ?

----------


## Blowfin

Salut.

Avant tout je précise que j'ai bien lu le premier message, pas la peine de m'y renvoyer. Je viens de créer un nouveau compte et j'ai droit à un joli "Wrong password for registered user, please try again". Je sais pas ou j'ai merdé, peut-être pendant le setup de Mumble quand on m'a demandé de créer un certificat et que j'ai laissé en automatique. En tous cas je n'ai jamais réussi à arriver sur le serveur. Je répète : c'est un nouveau compte, pas un ancien que j'essaie de réstaurer après un formatage. Si un admin peut jeter un coup d'oeil et éventuellement supprimer le certif' (mon username et le même que sur le forum "Blowfin") et m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour m'inscrire correctement (il manque manifestement une étape dans le premier post puisque je l'ai suivi à la lettre et qu'il ne mentionne pas la création de certificat dans le setup, ni la possibilité de voir une demande de password lors d'une première connexion) je lui en saurai gré.

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Flubber

> Salut.
> 
> Avant tout je précise que j'ai bien lu le premier message, pas la peine de m'y renvoyer. Je viens de créer un nouveau compte et j'ai droit à un joli "Wrong password for registered user, please try again". Je sais pas ou j'ai merdé, peut-être pendant le setup de Mumble quand on m'a demandé de créer un certificat et que j'ai laissé en automatique. En tous cas je n'ai jamais réussi à arriver sur le serveur. Je répète : c'est un nouveau compte, pas un ancien que j'essaie de réstaurer après un formatage. Si un admin peut jeter un coup d'oeil et éventuellement supprimer le certif' (mon username et le même que sur le forum "Blowfin") et m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour m'inscrire correctement (il manque manifestement une étape dans le premier post puisque je l'ai suivi à la lettre et qu'il ne mentionne pas la création de certificat dans le setup, ni la possibilité de voir une demande de password lors d'une première connexion) je lui en saurai gré.
> 
> Merci !


Bah si tu n'es jamais venu et que le pseudo est pris, c'est qu'il y à un autre user portant ce nick donc on ne va pas le delete. Essaye avec un autre pseudo.

----------


## Sao

Idées : Blowjob ou Muffin, comme ça y'a un petit bout de ton pseudo dedans.

----------


## Blowfin

> Bah si tu n'es jamais venu et que le pseudo est pris, c'est qu'il y à un autre user portant ce nick donc on ne va pas le delete. Essaye avec un autre pseudo.


Bien vu, ça devait être ça. Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Je vote pour Blowmuffin comme pseudo.  ::):

----------


## Onice

Bon j'ai fait mon boulet en essayant de me connecter sur un autre mumble. 
Depuis, impossible de réutiliser mon certificat avec cette histoire de mot de passe. 

Est-ce qu'un admin peut supprimer mes pseudo svp?
- Onice
- Tendre Prout

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## Onice

Merci  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je ne suis pas retourné sur mumble depuis une eternité et je n'ai plus de certificat valide.
Serait-il possible de supprimer les pseudos suivants :

-southcross
-south

Merci d'avance (promis je m'envoi par mail le prochain directement)

----------


## MoB

Ça manque de gif quand même.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Personne pour mon reset ?  :Emo:

----------


## MoB

Bah disons que ta demande manque toujours d'un joli gif  ::sad::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je n'étais pas au courant des dernières coutumes !

----------


## MoB

C'est tout bon, comme Jacques.

----------


## Vader_666

> Je n'étais pas au courant des dernières coutumes !
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8...95k2o1_500.gif


 Aha, très bon. Je garde.

----------


## Flubber

> Aha, très bon. Je garde.


Et ça c'est comme entrer au panthéon des gifs.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est trop d'honneurs.

----------


## Skiant

> Et ça c'est comme entrer au panthéon des gifs.

----------


## Sao

Elle est longue ta vidéo Skiant.

----------


## Skiant

> Elle est longue ta vidéo Skiant.


Ouais mais la fin vaut la peine.

----------


## Sao

J'attends, j'attends.

----------


## Skiant

> J'attends, j'attends.

----------


## Psykoune

Bonjour a tous !

Honte sur moi j'ai perdu mon certificat dans un formattage... possible de supprimer le compte Psykoune ?
Merciiii. 


Bonjour a tous !

----------


## MoB

Ton gif est ni marrant ni joli ...


























Et en plus je suis au boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Psykoune

> Ton gif est ni marrant ni joli ...
> 
> Et en plus je suis au boulot

----------


## Roland Flure

Je vois pas de Psykoune dans la liste.

----------


## Psykoune

> Je vois pas de Psykoune dans la liste.


Wabon ? Bizarre... Je vais vérifier ça ce soir alors, merci d'avoir check  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

De rien.

----------


## Kowozz

Bonsoir, 
je viens vous voir car j'ai un petit soucis

ce soir en rentrant de boulot j'allume mon ordinateur et mumble et la, surprise impossible de se connecter problème de certificat auto-signé. Alors que tout marche parfaitement bien d'habitude.




Surpris, je ré importe mon certificat, remet l'adresse du mumble CPC qui avait elle aussi disparu et ré impossible de me connecter.

Après de multiples échec je décide de me recrée un certificat, mais la rebelotte, impossible rien ne fonctionne.. 

Bref après quelques essaie infructueux tels que supprimer mon certificat, en crée de nouveaux etc... je baisse les bras et suis a la recherche d'un petit coup de pouce.

Merci d'avance

---------- Post added at 00h44 ---------- Previous post was at 00h21 ----------

Re Bonsoir !
et bien j'ai persévérer mes amis !!

et ma Super solution était de 

Désinstaller mumble 
Supprimer le dossier mumble qui ce trouve dans Appdata
Supprimer le dossier mumble de Programme File
Réinstaller mumble

voila en espérant que ça aidera un autre boulet dans mon genre plus tard !! mdr 
désolé du dérangement

----------


## Vader_666

Ouâ quelqu'un qui se décarcasse et trouve sa solution.
Et la poste.

----------


## saming

Bonjour, comme beaucoup j'ai fait le con, et j'avais pas sauvegardé le certificat il y a trois ans. Mes pseudos sont (ou plutôt étaient):
- Saming
- Samingue (éventuellement)

J'peux rentrer plz?

----------


## Vader_666

Skadoosh !

N'oublie pas de sauvegarder ton certificat ce coup-ci  ::):

----------


## saming

> http://blog.vader.fr/img/skadoosh.gif
> Skadoosh !
> 
> N'oublie pas de sauvegarder ton certificat ce coup-ci




Merci encore  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

De rien  ::):

----------


## MegABiloU



----------


## Tomaka17

Salut,

Je me demandais si un admin pourrait nous rajouter quelques sous-canaux sur Dota 2 ?
De manière générale on est parfois un peu à l'étroit là dedans, et vu qu'un tournoi interne à CPC va commencer ce week-end, ça risque pour le coup de déborder.

De plus je trouve inadmissible que League of Legends possède 16 sous-canaux alors que nous n'en possédons que 3.
Merci donc de nous rajouter un minimum 14 autres sous-canaux, afin que nous passions à un total d'au moins 17.

----------


## MoB

En même temps on évite la propagation de ce genre de chose en générale, ne serais ce que pour la bonne santé mentale du mumble.





































Et puis ça manque de Gif cette demande.

----------


## Tomaka17

Donnez moi mes sous-canaux, s'il vous plait



(j'espère que je ne pars pas sur une mauvaise stratégie)

----------


## MoB

C'était pas le meilleurs choix à faire du coup ...


j'en ai rajouté que 6.

----------


## Tomaka17

Merci beaucoup  :;): 

Si vous avez le temps, serait-il possible de renommer les canaux avec des noms piochés là dedans par exemple ?

(changement de stratégie)

----------


## MoB

Ça aurait été avec plaisir mais en fait non.






























Pis ce gif est trop commun ...
































puis j'ai pas les droits  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu n'aurais *JAMAIS* dû demander un renommage de canal, grand fou que tu es  ::o: 
J'ai pas les droits pour le faire non plus, mais ceux qui les ont sont pires  ::lol::

----------


## Tomaka17

Mince :-/
En fait c'est juste les canaux nouvellement créés qui ont des noms un peu... bizarres.

De toute manière peu importe le nom, ça ne peut pas être pire qu'actuellement.



(et à cause de vous je passe ma matinée à chercher des gifs sur le net)

----------


## MoB

On fait de la prévention ici.
C'est juste pour éviter que ce genre de "choses" se multiplie.

----------


## Tomaka17

Si c'est par problème de place vous avez qu'à virer des chans de DotA 1, il y en a 5 et ils sont tout le temps vides.
Le dernier post sur le topic de DotA 1 date de juin 2011.

----------


## MoB

Non c'est juste qu'on évite la prolifération trop massive des moba car on est des gens de goût  :Cigare:

----------


## Vader_666

Création de canal sur le mumble CPC ? J'ai aussi un gif pour ça : voici une demande de création de nouveaux canal.

Le monsieur en jaune exprime tout d'abord sa demande. Ensuite, le modérateur (dans son costume argenté, oui c'est l'uniforme officiel des modérateurs... Sauf Dolido, le sien est rose vif, mais chuuuut c'est un secret, il ne le sait pas), le modérateur donc disais-je crée les salons, de façon parfois imagée et dans tous les cas rigolote. A la fin le joueur demandeur n'a plus qu'à faire un facepalm sous l'oeil moqueur du modérateur.



---------- Post added at 13h15 ---------- Previous post was at 12h57 ----------

Entre temps j'ai appris le nom des chans... Et je compatis un peu malgré tout xD

----------


## Roland Flure

Vader 

Spoiler Alert! 


je t'aime

  :Emo:

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Oui bon alors pour cause de "je suis au boulot pis en plus je sais pas faire" impossible de mettre un GIF.
Mais de toute façon ma demande ne concerne ni salon ni canal haha  ::): 
 ::rolleyes::   :tired: 

Alors donc : suite réinstallation mumble toussa, impossible de diminuer la taille de police de l'overlay (noms des canards qui parasitent MON canal à moi).
Alors oui, je suis allé dans configurer, etc... j'ai coché puis décoché, j'ai réduit dans les paramètres mais rien à faire, ça reste trop GROS ! 

La seule modif prise en compte concerne le changement de position de l'overlay.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce petit problème ?

----------


## Wobak

Dans la dernière version de mumble tu peux régler la police et sa taille dans avancé dans les réglages de l'overlay mais c'est bien caché  :;):

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Arf je viens de trouver : roulette en plaçant le curseur dessus ^^

----------


## Cowboy

En cas de perte de certificat ? On contacte un admin ?

----------


## Vader_666

On poste ici avec son pseudo Mumble (et un gif débile).  ::):

----------


## MoB

Et si le Gif est pas assez débile on se fait en plus renommer.  :Cigare:

----------


## Roland Flure

Pour un nouveau nom d'autant plus débile.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop les gens, j'ai installé Mumble, et j'ai un souci : quand je veux me connecter au salon CPC suivant la procédure décrite sur le topic, je me heurte à un "mauvais password"  et la fenêtre me demande d'en saisir un... j'ai eu beau éplucher le topic, pas de PW en vue... J'ai fait mon beau certificat et tout, et maintenant cette bouzasse me rit au nez.

Faut demander un PW à qqun de CPC ? J'ai raté un truc dans le certificat à créer ? Oscour.

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'as essayé un autre pseudo, celui que tu tentes d'utiliser est peut être déjà pris.

----------


## MoB

> suivant la procédure décrite sur le topic [...] Faut demander un PW à qqun de CPC ?



Je pense que tu te moques de nous là nan ?
Car si vraiment tu avais suivi la procédure du premier post il y aurait pas de souci. Ou du moins la question ne serais clairement pas la même.

----------


## Oldnoobie

La procédure du premier post, elle dit ceci : "Si un mot de passe est demandé la cause peut être la suivante : un oubli de certificat après un changement de machine (par exemple, chance d'arriver 99,9 %)"
Dans la mesure où
1/ je viens de créer un certificat, de l'enregistrer dans Mes Documents, puis avoir essuyé un problème de mot de passe,
2/ importé le certificat depuis Mes Documents pour m'assurer de sa validité, retenté pour essuyer le même message d'erreur,
3/recréé un autre certificat et recommencé sans succès.

J'ai plus trop d'idée là.

J'ai éventuellement utilisé Mumble 2 fois y a 4 ans (de là à me rappeler si c'était pour les canaux CPC ou une guilde Wow ou autre...), auquel cas oui, il me faudrait une suppression de l'ancien certificat, mais je ne sais même pas si c'était pour les canaux CPC et s'il n'y a pas de certif à retrouver. Si qqu veut bien faire la recherche ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

L'autre cas qui n'est pas cité, c'est que tu utilises un pseudo déjà réservé par quelqu'un d'autre, auquel cas mumble se comporte comme si t'avais changé de certificat (pseudo liée à un certificat qui n'est pas le tiens = demande de mot de passe)

----------


## Masc

Bonjour à vous! ::): 

Je post ici une demande pour ouvrir un canal mumble pour nous autres canards volant de War Thunder.
Plus les jours passent, plus des canards se joignent à nous, et plus l'on se rend compte que ce qui nous manque, c'est un canal où communiquer et s'organiser. Au totale nous devons être entre 10-15 joueurs dont plus du tiers joueur régulier. L'idéale serait d'avoir en plus 3 ou 4 sous canaux pour différentes escouades. ::wub:: 
On aurait bien squatté World of Warplane, mais ça n'se fait pas.
Pour savoir ce qu'est WT, je vous renvoie au: topic dédié.

Comme la coutume ici est le gif, en voici un qui résume bien les troll sur WT

----------


## MoB

> J'ai plus trop d'idée là.


Oui c'est un oublie de certificat : Ca sous entend que tu en avais un et qu'il faut donc le remettre. Or là tu essayes d'en recréer un ... qui à le même nom que celui existant déjà. Du coup il sait que ce n'est pas le bon et demande un mot de passe qui n'a pas lieu d'être.

Bref j'ai supprimé Oldnoobie tu pourras donc te reco sans soucis mais, pour ce faire, s'il te plait lis le tuto en entier , ca fonctionnera mieux ... et tu nous aideras ainsi à créer un futur meilleur




> ...


 Comme j'ai toujours confondu les deux jeux mais qu'au final c'est les mêmes, je pense nommer le channel World of War Thunder. Comme ça, en plus, ça sera bien classer en dessous de World of Tanks. Ça me parait être la meilleurs idée.



Edit : Créés

----------


## Masc

> Comme j'ai toujours confondu les deux jeux mais qu'au final c'est les mêmes, je pense nommer le channel World of War Thunder. Comme ça, en plus, ça sera bien classer en dessous de World of Tanks. Ça me parait être la meilleurs idée.


Attention, les deux jeu sont loin d'aborder de la même façon ce que l'on "voit" d'un jeu guerre/aviation. D'autant plus que WT pousse (du moins, l'a annoncé sans la date) le vice à venir marcher sur les plates bandes de WoT. Avec des futures forces aériennes/navales etc, bref. Il veut se faire prochainement concurrence de WoT. C'est comme si vous alliez LoL et Dota2.
De plus la communauté générale, et chez nous cpc, est du genre à trouver WoWp ignoble (pour rester poli).

Pour info j'ai déjà vu du monde sur le canal WoWp, je ne m'y suis pas incrusté car : pas le même jeu bien sur.
Si vraiment le canal WT ne peut pas être mis en place, insérez au moins des sous canaux pour ne pas mélanger les 2 jeux. (Oui je suis anti-WoWp ! et je ne suis pas seul, là serait le soucis ::rolleyes:: )

Edit: Arf, je viens de voir l'Edit 1 minute après mon post.
Merci modo et désolé du post useless ici présent.

----------


## Oldnoobie

@ Masterofboulet : Merci ! Je regarde ce soir pour faire ça proprement. Je suis le seul à avoir ce pseudo sur ce forum, et sur Steam entre autres, donc le risque que je le pique à qqun d'autre est minime. J'ai fouillé ma boîte mail à propose de Mumble : il m'a brièvement servi en 2010, le certificat devait dater de ce moment. /mesexcuses.

----------


## Saru

Salut !
Je suis bannie du serveur mais je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir était insultant/troll/autre sur le mumble.
Ça Fait Longtemps que je ne suis pas venu sur le mumble,il y a moyens d'avoir la raison du ban ?
Pseudo: m0nkey

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ce serait plutôt à toi de nous dire qui t'a banni et pourquoi sachant que tu devais certainement être connecté lors du ban.

----------


## Saru

Je l'aurais fait si j'était au courant.
Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de qui m'a ban.  ::'(:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai trouvé un "MONKEY" dans la liste de ban mais pas de "m0nkey". A titre perso, je me rappelle pas t'avoir banni.

----------


## Saru

Hum,il est possible que ça soit moi,mais pourtant quand je fait "édit" sur mon mumble j'ai m0nkey.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai posté dans la section admin afin de diligenter une enquête :colombo:

----------


## Saru

Merci  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

> :colombo:


Vous vous êtes enfin décidés à délocaliser l’administration de mumble au Sri Lanka ?

----------


## flochy

> Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de qui m'a ban.


அதை செய்யும் என்னை அல்ல

----------


## Saru

அது யார்

----------


## Roland Flure

இப்போது பதில்!

----------


## Sao

Ho arrêtez, je sais pas lire le portugais bordel.

----------


## Saru

Tout les singes parle le portugais non ?

----------


## Wobak

Je ne te trouve pas dans la liste des bannis.

Tu peux me faire un screen de l'erreur que tu rencontres quand tu essayes de te connecter et m'envoyer en MP un screenshot de ton certificat avec le mail utilisé ?

----------


## Roland Flure

ஒரு டிஎன்ஏ பரிசோதனை

----------


## Saru

Je vais passer pour un boulet,mais je n'ai jamais créer de certificat mumble.(j'ai chercher dans le appdata/document/dossier d'installation,il y a rien) 
J'ai juste "[18:39:58] La connexion au serveur a échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion" sur mumble

உங்கள் கண்காணிப்பு கேமரா சோதனை

----------


## Wobak

Haha ok donc c'est pas une histoire de ban.

Tu peux nous dire ce que tu as mis pour les réglages du serveur CPC dans ton menu mumble ?

----------


## Saru

Adresse:MUMBLE.canardpc.com
port:64738
nom:M0nkey (peut être que ce pseudo est ban ? je sais pas si c'est sensible au majuscule)

J'ai essayer avec une autre connections,le résultat est le même.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et si tu essayais, soyons fous, de créer un certificat ?  ::o:

----------


## Saru

Non j'ai toujours le problème  ::(: 
Je n'ai pas de problème pour me connecter au autre mumble

Le pseudo deadmonkey peut être ?  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

Adresse:MUMBLE.canardpc.com

Essaye voir avec tout en minuscule même si ça ne devrait rien changer.

Je veux bien voir des screenshots plutôt que tu recopies, je pense franchement à un problème de conf.

----------


## Saru

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8b42f3f...161c2d5c23.jpg
Pourtant je n'ai absolument riens changer dans ma configuration entre le moment ou j'avais acces au mumble et maintenant.  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

Ok 
1/ ta version de mumble est super récente, je sais pas si le serveur actuel arrive à la comprendre : essaye une version plus ancienne (je suis en 1.2.3-167-ga898461).
2/ Screenshot de la conf du serveur CPC s'il te plait  ::):

----------


## Saru

1/J'était connecter,ensuite j'ai eu un timeout(ou un truc du genre) puis ensuite impossible de me connecter,donc je pense pas que cela vienne de la version de mumble.J'ai déja essayer avec une ancienne version,rien a faire...  ::(:  (i

2/http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8d0b9885-829d-4563-a02c-c54845ddd6a6.jpg

----------


## Grolutin

Oh vous les modos de Mumble, Me voilà en grand désarroi !

Formatage du Pc en ne pensant pas à Mumble  ::|: 

Pourriez vous me rendre mon certificat que je n'avais pas créé à l'époque ? 

Merci bien, promis je ferais attention la prochaine fois  ::wub::  ::lol:: 

Ps: Pseudo Mumble : Grolutin

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas de .gif rigolo, tu peux te brosser le dos.

----------


## Wobak

@Saru : ok essaye avec l'IP du serveur mumble au lieu du nom pour voir si ça change quelque chose.

----------


## Grolutin

Il est rigolo celui là ? http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=gif+DR...,r:2,s:0,i:166

----------


## Saru

Non cela ne change absolument rien  ::(:

----------


## Skiant

> Oh vous les modos de Mumble, Me voilà en grand désarroi !
> 
> Formatage du Pc en ne pensant pas à Mumble 
> 
> Pourriez vous me rendre mon certificat que je n'avais pas créé à l'époque ? 
> 
> Merci bien, promis je ferais attention la prochaine fois 
> 
> Ps: Pseudo Mumble : Grolutin

----------


## Alecko

Possible qu'un admin change mon pseudo sur le mumble ?

*EDIT:* Rien dit, suffisait de changer de certificat, mais un Canard m'avait dit qu'il fallait que je demande à un admin  :^_^:

----------


## flochy

Trop tard, ta demande a été enregistrée. Ton pseudo risque de changer...
(encore que tu as de la chance, je ne peux pas le faire tout de suite)

 ::trollface::

----------


## Alecko

En fait je voulais le changer pour Alecko, donc si ton message n'est pas un troll, c'est vraiment pas la peine  :;):

----------


## Skiant

> donc si ton message n'est pas un troll


Tu es nouveau ici, toi, non ?

----------


## JazzMano

Aleckorie.

----------


## Roland Flure

Alecktonik.

----------


## Bah

Aleckoeck0eck0eck0eck0 Ca fera un copain à Toto0o0o0o0o en plus.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Mais !  ::o:

----------


## Sao

Alééééé Colo-gneuh !

----------


## Alecko

:Emo:

----------


## Flubber

Aleckrockrockrocalekrokrodile

----------


## MoB

Aleckolo

----------


## Boitameuh

Aleckonardadminkifondéjedemotoutpourris

----------


## flochy

> Aleckrockrockrocalekrokrodile


 ::w00t::  J'avais la même idée !

Mais je suis parti sur autre chose finalement...

----------


## Roland Flure

Aleckolabo  :Cigare:

----------


## Nono

Y'a une version 1.2.4 qui vient de sortir. C'est compatible avec le serveur des coincoins ? Marchi.

----------


## JazzMano

Alekcouicoui.

----------


## MoB

Oui elle fonctionne. Je l'ai depuis la beta et pas de souci.

----------


## Wobak

Je vais mettre à jour le serveur dans la soirée je pense.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Une MaJ, chouette ! Enfin un overlay compatible avec DX 10 et 11 !!!....






















Je suis déception !  :tired: 

P.S. : Aleckographie

----------


## Enhor

Pouet pouet les admins ! Sais pas si c'est le bon topic mais TheHunter (formidable jeu de chasse) vient de lancer son mode multi, donc puis-je proposer un petit chan pour organiser nos soirées picoles et battues ?  :Emo:  

PS : Aljecko

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Aleckosciusko-Morizet (et oui vous pouvez vérifier l'orthographe  :B):  )

----------


## Sao

C'est fait, dans FPS/Autres FPS.

Avetco.

----------


## Dodo

En tout cas merci au réalisateur de la vidéo du premier post c'est nickel pour les breles comme moi !

----------


## JazzMano



----------


## Sao

Il faut ériger une statue en l'honneur de Dodo.

----------


## GUESH

Salut,
J'ai utilisé mumble tout en jouant à Stracraft II et j'ai une fenêtre en jeu qui me gêne pour jouer : http://i.imgur.com/Na4DBZj.jpg

J'ai farfouillé dans les options mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour la jarter, des suggestions ?

Merci

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pour virer l'overlay suffit d'aller dans les paramètres de celui ci, si c'est bien de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Wobak

> Salut,
> J'ai utilisé mumble tout en jouant à Stracraft II et j'ai une fenêtre en jeu qui me gêne pour jouer : http://i.imgur.com/Na4DBZj.jpg
> 
> J'ai farfouillé dans les options mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour la jarter, des suggestions ?
> 
> Merci


La fenêtre qui te gêne c'est normal faut quitter starcraft pour plus l'avoir  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

On m'a dit en mp pour l'overlay : je l'avais désactivé avant de poster, ça n'a rien changé

@wobak : j'ai joué avec un autre cpc qui n'avait pas ce truc...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> On m'a dit en mp pour l'overlay : je l'avais désactivé avant de poster, ça n'a rien changé
> 
> @wobak : j'ai joué avec un autre cpc qui n'avait pas ce truc...


Tu es sur de bien l'avoir désactiver ?

----------


## GUESH

Bah la case "activer l'overlay" n'est pas cochée  ::P: 


EDIT : j'ai aussi essayé d'activer l'overlay et de mettre le jeu en liste noire mais ça n'a rien changé

----------


## Merkuro

Si tu ne veux  plus voir l'overlay, lance SC2 avant mumboule :-)

----------


## GUESH

Bon bah en rallumant le PC ce matin, la fenêtre n'était plus présente
C'est curieux mais au moins le problème est réglé !  ::):

----------


## MoB

Comme disait un éminant scientifique : Dans le doute, Reboot

----------


## Flubber

> La fenêtre qui te gêne c'est normal faut quitter starcraft pour plus l'avoir


-------------------.momomodus.fr?

---------- Post added at 13h37 ---------- Previous post was at 13h36 ----------




> -------------------.momomodus.fr?


Ahahah je connaissais pas ça !!!!

----------


## Merkuro

Coinnnn , Pour créer d'autres chan dans la partie sc2 il faut s'adresser à qui? On se fait squatter notre marre par des mec de lol, tera et dofus .... On veut bien régler le problème à coup de pelle mais bon....  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Les mecs de Lol c'est un peu la gangrène du mumble  :tired:

----------


## Merkuro

c'est bien soulant , on peut pas profiter de notre chan mumble....

----------


## Markus

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'ajouter deux chans supplémentaires sur le channel Wargame European Escalation ? C'est le dernier dans le menu "2 - RTS", pour les noms, si possible : "Sweden forever" et "USSR".

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

> Coinnnn , Pour créer d'autres chan dans la partie sc2 il faut s'adresser à qui? On se fait squatter notre marre par des mec de lol, tera et dofus .... On veut bien régler le problème à coup de pelle mais bon....


J'ai pas compris exactement où il vous faut des chans supplémentaires... 






> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible d'ajouter deux chans supplémentaires sur le channel Wargame European Escalation ? C'est le dernier dans le menu "2 - RTS", pour les noms, si possible : "Sweden forever" et "USSR".
> 
> Merci.


C'est fait... Enfin en quelque sorte.



J'oubliais, la prochaine demande sans le gif rigolo syndical ça sera :


 ::ninja::

----------


## Merkuro

Dans le chan starcraft 2 sur mumble.

----------


## Sao

Y'a déjà le chan SC2 + 2 sous-channels.
Si certains chans sont squattés par des joueurs de LoL, vous leur signalez gentiment qu'il y a une pléthore de chans LoL et que vous laisser la place sur les chans SC2 c'est mieux.
S'ils s'en vont, c'est cool, sinon, vous prévenez un des admins (voir premier post).

Et puis si vraiment vous être trèèès nombreux à jouer à SC2 on pourra rajouter des chans.
C'est juste que là ça fait 4 channels qui sont déjà peu utilisés, et imagine si on rajoute 2-3 channels par jeu, déjà que le Mumble est tentaculaire, ça deviendrait illisible.

----------


## Merkuro

> Y'a déjà le chan SC2 + 2 sous-channels.
> Si certains chans sont squattés par des joueurs de LoL, vous leur signalez gentiment qu'il y a une pléthore de chans LoL et que vous laisser la place sur les chans SC2 c'est mieux.
> S'ils s'en vont, c'est cool, sinon, vous prévenez un des admins (voir premier post).
> 
> Et puis si vraiment vous être trèèès nombreux à jouer à SC2 on pourra rajouter des chans.
> C'est juste que là ça fait 4 channels qui sont déjà peu utilisés, et imagine si on rajoute 2-3 channels par jeu, déjà que le Mumble est tentaculaire, ça deviendrait illisible.


je suis d'accord  on est pas très très nombreux , mais pour faire des matchs c'est compliqué avec 3 chans dont 2 qui sont occupés en permanence par des mec qui jouent pas a sc2....Donc oui c'est ma première requête si un gentil admin qui sent bon la rose et le sable chaud veut bien faire le ménage se serait cool   ::):  merci d'avance.

----------


## Roland Flure

Préviens quand les contrevenants seront en train de contrevenir alors que vous avez besoin de la place.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu trouveras souvent un admin dans le Hammam en bas du mumble (oui les admins ont une peau délicate) qui se fera un plaisir de virer les Loleux (qui sont en général impolis, lourds, toussa).

----------


## Vader_666

> si un gentil admin qui sent bon la rose et le sable chaud veut bien faire le ménage se serait cool


Comme l'ont déjà dit mes collègues, nous attendons.

----------


## Sao

Je suis prêt.

----------


## Merkuro

C'est bon un admin de la mort est intervenu merci pour la réactivité  ::):

----------


## taryax

Bonjour, 
Je représente les "mecs squatteurs" du chan proutos de Starcraft. 

Nous sommes installés sur ce chan depuis presque deux ans, nous jouons effectivement à sc2 au même titre qu'un tas d'autres jeux.

N'ayant pu trouvé de chan intitulé "Multi-gaming" nous avons trouvé racines sur ce chan. Nous n'envisageons pas de le quitter en se faisant insulté de LoLeux.

Messieurs, deux solutions s'offrent donc à vous : 
- Ajouter des chans de StarCraft II.
- Créer des chans Multi-gaming. (dont un s'appelant proutos pour ne pas désorienter les brebis de ma team qui se seraient égarées.)

----------


## Markus

> C'est fait... Enfin en quelque sorte.


Merci.




> J'oubliais, la prochaine demande sans le gif rigolo syndical


C'est noté.

----------


## Krist

Il y a pas de jeu qui s'appelle "multi-gaming" ... par contre il y a des chan pour tous les jeux, donc selon votre jeu vous avez votre chan  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Bah on a demandé gentiment de laisser la place quand les gars veulent jouer, normal. Ce sont pas les chans qui manquent pour quasiment tous les jeux. Squatter un canal qui n'a rien a voir avec votre jeu, on s'en tamponne du moment que ça ne dérange pas. On va pas commencer à vous créer VOS canaux à vous tout seul que c'est mon mien, faut pas déconner.  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Le gif suivant montre a peu près ma réaction au poste de Toto :


Je pensais qu'il serait méchant et en fait non.  ::lol::

----------


## Bah

> Messieurs, deux solutions s'offrent donc à vous : 
> - Ajouter des chans de StarCraft II.
> - Créer des chans Multi-gaming. (dont un s'appelant proutos pour ne pas désorienter les brebis de ma team qui se seraient égarées.)


Heu... C'est déjà assez gonflé de dicter à des admins du mumble canardpc.com quoi faire, mais venir le faire en ayant en plus le titre d'attaché de presse indiquant que c'est la première fois que tu daignes poster ici, chapeau !

----------


## taryax

Cette situation absurde et irrésolvable nous a montré qu'au lieu de profiter de la présence d'une personne directement liée au problème (qui a spécialement crée un compte pour parler du conflit), vous avez préférez montrer à son égard une hostilité et un manque de pragmatisme légendaire. Chapeau !

Aussi, le problème initial est résolu.

----------


## Bah

C'est con, tu serais arrivé en disant : "Bonjour, désolé pour les petits soucis, on squatte ce chan parce que c'est le plus pratique pour nous, comment peut-on gérer au mieux la situation ?" au lieu d’arriver en disant "Bonjour, on squatte ce chan depuis 2 ans, on va pas changer notre façon de faire, vous avez donc deux choix pour nous satisfaire", ça se serait probablement mieux passé...

----------


## Krist

> Cette situation absurde et irrésolvable


irrésolvable ? vendredi soir sur le mumble Cpc : 260/500, bref me semble entrevoir une solution ^^ On va pas se prendre la tête entre canard pour ça, c'est juste que le mumble sc2 revit un peu plus ces derniers temps, 3 sous channels c'est très bien je pense, c'est juste qu'ils sont constamment squattés mais on trouvera bien un endroit pour se mettre d'accord, c'est pas la place qu'il manque.

----------


## Vader_666

> Cette *situation absurde et irrésolvable* nous a montré qu'au lieu de profiter de la présence d'une personne directement liée au problème (qui a spécialement crée un compte pour parler *du conflit*), vous avez préférez montrer à son égard une hostilité et un *manque de pragmatisme légendaire*. Chapeau !
> 
> Aussi, le problème initial est résolu.




C'est bon, tu as fini de faire des effets de manche ?

Alors déjà il n'y a pas de conflit. Il y a juste des gens qui veulent jouer peinard (d'un coté comme de l'autre d'ailleurs), la 3eme guerre mondiale on y est pas encore.

Ensuite tu as eu plusieurs réponses qui me semble-t-il a défaut d'être franchement chaleureuse n'était pas pour autant "hostile".
Que tu te sois inscrit pour discuter de ce sujet en particulier est tout à ton honneur, néanmoins, comme dans toute communauté, il est assez mal vu pour quelqu'un qui débarque à peine (ce qui est ton cas en l’occurrence sur le forum) de se poser en donneur de leçon (le "Messieurs, deux solutions s'offrent donc à vous" étant assez savoureux dans le style "je vous apprends la vie, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire"). Il ne faut donc pas être surpris de ne pas être accueilli à bras ouvert derrière.

S'il n'y a pas de chan multi-gaming c'est pour essayer de regrouper les canards qui jouent aux mêmes jeux et ainsi pouvoir profiter de camarade pour faire des parties plus sympathiques.
S'il n'y a bien sur aucune obligation de jouer au jeu correspondant au salon dans lequel on se situe, il est normal que les personnes qui veulent jouer à un jeu qui va bien aient la priorité (surtout si le jeu des "squatteurs" est déjà doté de pléthore de salons).

Dans le cas qui nous concerne si des joueurs de Starcraft veulent se retrouver tranquille dans les chans idoines c'est en priorité à vous de vous déplacer. Généralement chacun est assez grand et adulte pour s'arranger (les joueurs de starcraft peuvent aussi être bon prince et décider qu'un des autres canaux de libre est tout aussi bien pour trucider du zerg) mais c'est comme dans le bus : celui qui veut fermer la fenêtre a la priorité. Ben là c'est celui qui veut joueur à Starcraft.
Pour info, retrouver un joueur est très simple sur le mumble : il suffit de taper les premières lettres de son pseudo pour qu'il soit sélectionné; ainsi, même sur un autre salon que celui "habituel" il est possible de retrouver ses potes.

Le mumble CanardPC est ouvert à tous, pour le meilleur, mais pas pour le pire. Si cette règle ne te convient pas, je t'invite à héberger ton serveur mumble pour toi et ta team, dans lequelle vous pourrez à coup sur vous retrouver facilement, sans devoir composer avec les membres de la communauté Canard PC.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Cette situation absurde et irrésolvable nous a montré qu'au lieu de profiter de la présence d'une personne directement liée au problème (qui a spécialement crée un compte pour parler du conflit), vous avez préférez montrer à son égard une hostilité et un manque de pragmatisme légendaire. Chapeau !
> 
> Aussi, le problème initial est résolu.


Le problème initial était déjà résolu quand tu es venu poster puisque tu n’étais pas là lorsque j'ai discuté avec les 2 autres mecs qui étaient sur le canal qui n'ont visiblement pas pris le message de la même manière que toi. Je vous ai simplement demandé de ne pas squatter le canal SI des joueurs de SC2 veulent jouer alors que vous n'y jouez pas. Je pense avoir demandé gentillement et poliment. 
Alors on va formuler autrement : si tu dégages pas du chan quand y'a besoin de la place pour jouer au jeu concerné, en l'occurrence SC2, on te dégagera dans un chan "extérieur" au mumble. C'est la troisième option que tu n'avais pas présentée dans ton premier post sur le forum. L'hostilité et le manque pragmatisme légendaire tu le récoltes en radinant ici en attaché de presse et en pétant plus haut que ton cul.  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

> Toto0o0o0o énervé.


Et voila ce qui se passe quand on fâche mon Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Chapeau !


TF2.

----------


## Flubber

Sinon on fait un chan multigaming, mais sans sous channel, un vrai chan multigaming ou tout le monde parlera en même temps sans jouer au même jeu.

----------


## Frite

Ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle le Hammam.  :tired:

----------


## MoB

Je ne voulais rien dire. Non vraiment je ne voulais pas. Mais je suis moi. Alors je vais le dire.

Au jour d'aujourd'hui, je suis un joueur Multi-gaming. Je vais donc dans le chan portant le nom du jeu auquel je joue.

*Pourquoi ?*
Pour à la fois ne pas ternir l'expérience des autres qui, arrivant sur un canal nommé A se retrouve à entendre des interventions d'un jeu nommé B, mais aussi, chose incroyable, pour avoir la chance de peut être rencontré d'autre personne jouant au même jeu que moi à ce moment là ... et peut être par la même faire de belles rencontres.

Je ne reviendrais pas sur ce qui a été dit plus haut concernant le simple fait de la politesse qui, si on vous demande gentiment de changer de canal sachant que vous êtes en tord, il serait plus adéquat de le faire que de se braquer.


Mais là ou j'aimerai réellement enfoncer le clou, c'est sur la pseudo légitimité par ancienneté.

Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends un : Je suis là depuis X mois/année avec ce pseudo/avatar/dans ce chan donc faut pas changer mon nick/changer ma description/j'ai plus de droit qu'un autre ... patati ... patatarte


Et bien *grand scoop de 2013* :

VOUS N'AVEZ PAS PLUS DE DROIT QU'UN AUTRE ! ENTRE AUTRE CAR CE MUMBLE N'EST PAS VOTRE MUMBLE !

Si vous voulez agir selon vos propres règles et qu'elles ne sont pas celles du bons sens et du mumble CPC alors *tôt ou tard* vous ne serez plus les bienvenues.


Donc le prochain qui me sortira un : "C'est NOTRE chan, on est là depuis tant de temps" ce prendra de ma part un ban d'une semaine pour lui apprendre que en dehors du mumble c'est plus "chez lui"
Et je ferai ca non pas comme un con montant mais comme un con descendant.
Vous voilà prévenu.

----------


## taryax

Déçu que vous n'ayez pas plus feed le troll. Une autre section du forum est bien différente.

Merci pour ces explications. Bonne continuation.

----------


## kenshironeo

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à voir le channel rift dans le mumble de CPC.Il me semblai tl'avoir vu la dernière fois, mais il ne semble pas être dans la section MMO.

----------


## MoB

Il fût, il ne fût plus et il est de nouveau.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah merci :;): 

Je n'y passerai pas ce soir car les serveurs sont actuellement assez chargés mais il risque de servir vu le regain d'intérêt avec le passage en F2P.

----------


## Exentius

Bonjour,
Au vu de sa sortie imminente, serait-il possible de créer un canal Company of Heroes 2 avec quelques sous-canaux ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Bah

Je propose les chans
"Con"
"Pagny"
"Go Pro"
et "Jean-Paul"

----------


## Roland Flure

Monsieur Bah, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.

----------


## Frite

J'aime bien aussi, mais j'ai pas compris "Jean-Paul". Expliquez maintenant.

----------


## Bah

> J'aime bien aussi, mais j'ai pas compris "Jean-Paul". Expliquez maintenant.


2
et puis Jean-Paul c'est rigolo.
Répondez marquer ça et clown

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'aime bien aussi, mais j'ai pas compris "Jean-Paul". Expliquez maintenant.


 :haha: 
C'est vrai qu'en Lorraine vous êtes toujours pas au courant qu'il y a eu 2-3 gonzes depuis Pie XII  ::sad::

----------


## MoB

Ou sinon on renommera Compagny of Heroes en Compagny of Heroes 1 / 2 comme ça ça évitera d'encore agrandir le mumble.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça me parait être une bonne idée, d'autant que j'imagine assez mal des hordes de 50 gonzes en train jouer au 1 là.

----------


## Sao

Attends, tu touches pas au chan Company of Heroes 1 steuplé, ça fait 41 ans que moi et mes mates on est dessus. En plus c'est multigaming alors déconne pas.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça serait une preuve supplémentaire du manque de pragmatisme légendaire des admins.

----------


## Bah

Cette situation est absurde et irrésolvable. Je me casse !

----------


## MoB

Caniveau !



(Parce que c'est toujours là que se retrouver au final les bretons.)

----------


## Skiant

> Cette situation est absurde et irrésolvable. Je me casse !
> 
> http://www.lexilogos.com/images/bzh_gd.gif


Aaah la douce nostalgie.  :Emo:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bon, impossible de me connecter à ce Mumble où je papotais pourtant tranquillement ce matin. Alors qu'est-ce que j'ai fait, me direz vous ?

Et bien l'overlay ne fonctionnant pas toujours (sur Minecraft notamment) j'ai téléchargé la dernière version (1.2.4) et l'ai installée. Et j'ai voulu dans la foulée changer mon pseudo car j'utilise de moins en moins Nathanoj et de plus en plus Blind_God dans les inscriptions de comptes donc c'est plus pratique pour mes compagnons de jeu.

Fort de la lecture d'un post un peu plus haut j'ai recréé un certificat avec mon nouveau nickname et le serveur m'a demandé mon mot de passe. Comprenant que j'avais atteint une situation délicate qui me vaudrait le courroux des tauliers j'ai lâché l'affaire et suis allé chercher le backup du certificat sur mon disque de sauvegarde pour que tout redevienne comme avant.

Et là Mumble me demande à nouveau mon mot de passe en essayant de me connecter... ::huh:: 

Help !  ::sad:: 

J'espère que ce gif un peu rigolo vous incitera à ne pas trop aiguiser les cailloux que vous allez me lancer. Merci d'avance !

----------


## Wobak

Remets ton ancien pseudo et on te renommera.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et bien le pseudo que j'utilisais jusqu'à ce matin c'est Nathanoj et celui que j'aimerai utiliser c'est BlindGod. Sauf erreur, ayant fait wattmille manip' j'ai peur de me mélanger les pinceaux.

Merci bien.

----------


## Wobak

Si avec ton vieux certif tu remets ton vieux pseudo tu devrais pouvoir te connecter. Confirme ça ici et on renommera ton ancien pseudo en nouveau.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et bien ce matin, après réinstallation de Mumble et création d'un nouveau certificat au nom de Blind_God_W@D, tout roule...

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fais mais merci !

----------


## KiwiX

> [00:14:19] (Salon) Lemeilleurre456 : peut ont nous donner l'accès à ce serveur black ops ? 
> [00:15:31] À 0 - La mare aux canards : Non.
> [00:15:41] (Salon) JasonLeKiller : ...
> [00:15:55] À 0 - La mare aux canards : :-)
> [00:16:04] (Salon) Lemeilleurre456 : Hul ... Ok c'est vraiment sympa .. --"
> [00:16:16] (Salon) JasonLeKiller : Pourquoi ?
> [00:16:28] À 0 - La mare aux canards : Parce que.
> [00:16:35] (Salon) JasonLeKiller : Heeu.
> [00:16:54] (Salon) Lemeilleurre456 : J'aimerai bien avoir une réponse un peu plus développé ...
> ...


C'est nouveau de réclamer l'accès à un chan mumble en particulier ? Problème de droits (oublie de s'authentifier) ? Recrudescence des teubés ? Première fois que je vois ça.

----------


## Wobak

Pas d'authentification : pas de chan.

----------


## KiwiX

Vu le niveau des blagues, j'ai bien fais de pas leur donner la manip'. Merci.

----------


## Sao

Bwahaha t'as le virus ebola du bec.
Canard boiteux bwahaha.

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai un gif pour cette situation. Mais je préfère le garder pour une meilleure occasion.  :;):

----------


## lordpatou

Bonjour , je viens ralonger la liste des pov type qui n'on pas sauvegarder les certificats... peut pas rentrer dans Mumble, je suis tristesse.
Un vénérable admin pourrais t-il me venir en aide.

Pseudo : lordpatou 

merci et mea culpa

----------


## MoB

Ca manque de Gif cette demande quand même.

----------


## Yakidoo

On a pas mal de trolls à la con ces derniers temps. 

J'ai pas de pseudos en tête, mais depuis deux jours on a eu le droit à près de 4-5 visites de connards avec des modificateurs de voix, etc.

----------


## lordpatou

J'ai pas de GIF mais je suis breton, ça suffit ?

----------


## MoB

Nan ce ne suffit pas désolé.
J'ai effacé ton pseudo tu peux donc te reconnecter, sauvegarder ton certif et poster un gif.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> On a pas mal de trolls à la con ces derniers temps. 
> 
> J'ai pas de pseudos en tête, mais depuis deux jours on a eu le droit à près de 4-5 visites de connards avec des modificateurs de voix, etc.


Faut aller chercher les admins dans le Hammam histoire de les bannir proprement.

----------


## lordpatou

Je file sauvegarder le certif  ::rolleyes:: 


Oui oui je viens d'inventer le GIF statique, de la pure innovation de Bretons.

----------


## florentperrier

bonjour, je suis connecté au serveur, je vois la liste des channels et les personnes dedans, mais impossible de rejoindre quel chanel que ce soit ! 
 ::|:  j'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Enregistres-toi. Et lis la première page aussi  :;): 

Edit : via self>register

----------


## florentperrier

Merci !
j'avais vraiment pas compris ! 0o

----------


## Sao

> Merci !
> j'avais vraiment rien lu du tout ! 0o


Mieux.

----------


## Anton

Salut, je suis passé en 1.2.4 et impossible de me connecter. C'est du reste le seul serveur où ça merde.




> [20:22:24] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [20:22:54] La connexion au serveur a échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé.


Y a une restriction quelconque ou quelque chose ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Essaye avec l'ip du serveur au lieu du nom.

----------


## Anton

Ok. Où puis-je la trouver ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Wobak

Si tu fais un ping mumble.canardpc.com ça donne quoi chez toi ?

----------


## Anton

Ca marche depuis 1h finalement. J'ai laissé le mumble ouvert, c'est resté sans réponse pendant 20 min max au total et pouf, connecté sans rien faire.
Par contre si l'IP sert vraiment, je ne l'ai pas vue dans l'OP, ça pourrait être utile.

Merci pour les réponses  :;):

----------


## Wobak

On ne met pas d'IP des serveurs volontairement (elles peuvent changer si on change de solution technique).

----------


## craqueoucasse

bonjour

J ai changé de machine et bien sur comme un noob je n'ai pas enregistré mon certif . 
serait il possible de supprimer mon ancien . 
mon email est --- et j'aimerai dans la mesure du possible avoir mon pseudo "craqueoucasse" ( qui comme tout le monde le sait un tueur de stroumf )  ::): 

Edit Wobak : j'ai supprimé ton mail.

----------


## Vader_666

Désolé, sans le petit gif traditionnel, on ne peut rien faire !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Y'a du relâchement au niveau des gifs. Normalement, une demande sans gif c'est un pseudo idiot !

----------


## craqueoucasse

Histoire de passer doublement pour un ... le gif ce quoi ;(

----------


## MoB

Une image non statique.
Une image animée.
Une image qui serait presque une vidéo.
Mais une image qui n'est pas une vidéo.

----------


## Boitameuh



----------


## JazzMano

Awwwwww  :Emo:  C'est tiré de quel épisode ?

----------


## Sao

S03x12.Batman.Pleure.avi

----------


## Vader_666

I see what you did there

----------


## JazzMano

Agreu greu, c'est possible de créer un chan mumble "speedrun" au-dessus de hammam rillettes qu'on soit bien au chaud (j'ai pas trouvé de nom rigolo, je vous fais confiance), merci.

----------


## Spart

Merci Toto0o0o0o  ::): .

----------


## JazzMano

> Agreu greu, c'est possible de créer un chan mumble "speedrun" au-dessus de hammam rillettes qu'on soit bien au chaud (j'ai pas trouvé de nom rigolo, je vous fais confiance), merci.
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0...b7u4o8_400.gif
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4...hztbo1_500.gif


 :Emo:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Créé dans la section Divers.

----------


## JazzMano

Merci !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Créé dans la secollection Toto0ol0ul0u Automne-Divers 2013 : "Le mâle à poils".


Oui, je m'ennuie au boulot.

----------


## Xenmas

> un oubli de certificat après un changement de machine (par exemple, chance d'arriver 99,9 %)


Je suis un boulet. Pardon. Vraiment.  ::|: 

Promis le prochain certif je le met sur clé USB et je la range dans mes fesses. (ou envoie par mail, mais c'est vachement moins héroïque)

Même pseudo mumble qu'ici, merci beaucoup  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

Bien essayé, mais ceci n'est ni un gif animé, ni même un gif. Nous ne pouvons donc pas accéder à ta demande....
Ou alors tu prends le risque de te retrouver avec un pseudo du style "JeanneXenMas"... A toi de voir.  ::P:

----------


## JazzMano

Xenalamasseuse.

----------


## Xenmas

Xenmas la guerriere



EDIT : Premier message de larme édité, avec un magnifique gif  ::trollface::

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter avec ton nouveau certificat. N'oublie pas de l'exporter et de l'enregistrer en sécurité !  ::):

----------


## Xenmas

Merci beaucoup  :;): 

Ce sera fait

Edit : C'est fait, ne jamais procrastiner ! :D

----------


## Nono

Hum, j'ai changé de disque système, mais j'ai gardé l'ancien dans un coin. Je pensais trouver mon certificat dans ...\AppData\Roaming\Mumble , mais en fait il n'y est pas. Il est stocké où ?

----------


## Boitameuh

L'extension c'est .p12 normalement, une petite recherche et c'est bon !

----------


## Wobak

Je suis pas sûr que sans l'exporter manuellement il soit trouvable dans tes dossiers perso.

---------- Post added at 01h35 ---------- Previous post was at 01h34 ----------

Edit : 


> You will find this auto-generated certificate at [My] Documents/MumbleAutomaticCertificateBackup.p12. If you choose to keep the auto-generated certificate, and not make your own, you will save yourself a lot of grief if you back this certificate up to a safe place.


et 


> NOTE: The Mumble client also stores the server certificate fingerprint in its mumble.sqlite (on Windows, this in the AppData/Roaming folder) in the table cert. Interestingly, the Mumble client stores the SHA1 hash there whereas what it displays is the MD5 digest/fingerprint. If you leave away the parameter -md5 in the call to openssl, it will show you the SHA1 fingerprint (which is the standard anyway for certificates).


Donc je pense que si tu l'as créé à l'install  de mumble et non sauvegardé, il faut ouvrir la base sqlite de mumble pour l'extraire.

----------


## Boitameuh



----------


## Nono

Ouf je l'avais mis sur un cloud.

----------


## Atar

Bonjour les gens, 

Je viens juste d'acquérir une nouvelle config. et, étant moyennement pas bon, je redoutais un peu la réinstallation de mon bousin.
Pour Mumble, aucun soucis, j'ai suivi le tuto pour l'installation et comme j'avais bien sauvegardé mon certificat sur les conseils du 1er post, tout s'est bien passé.
Le truc marche impec et je peux communiquer avec mes potes canards. Donc, à vous, qui avez pris la peine de mettre tout ça en ligne et de me simplifier la vie :

----------


## Roland Flure

::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
 ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour les gens, 
> 
> Je viens juste d'acquérir une nouvelle config. et, étant moyennement pas bon, je redoutais un peu la réinstallation de mon bousin.
> Pour Mumble, aucun soucis, j'ai suivi le tuto pour l'installation et comme j'avais bien sauvegardé mon certificat sur les conseils du 1er post, tout s'est bien passé.
> Le truc marche impec et je peux communiquer avec mes potes canards. Donc, à vous, qui avez pris la peine de mettre tout ça en ligne et de me simplifier la vie :
> 
> http://uppix.net/wxrcuO.gif


QueuuuuuuA ?

Quelqu'un l'a fait ! \o/

----------


## Skiant

> Bonjour les gens, 
> 
> Je viens juste d'acquérir une nouvelle config. et, étant moyennement pas bon, je redoutais un peu la réinstallation de mon bousin.
> Pour Mumble, aucun soucis, j'ai suivi le tuto pour l'installation et comme j'avais bien sauvegardé mon certificat sur les conseils du 1er post, tout s'est bien passé.
> Le truc marche impec et je peux communiquer avec mes potes canards. Donc, à vous, qui avez pris la peine de mettre tout ça en ligne et de me simplifier la vie :
> 
> http://uppix.net/wxrcuO.gif


Réunion des admins Mumble après lecture de ce post, vue d'artiste.

----------


## craqueoucasse

merci  ::):

----------


## nastyshrimp

Dites, comment qu'on fait pour avoir le "privilège" d'entrer sur un channel ? Je suis refusé partout. Snif.

Edit : ok faut s'enregistrer. Pas compris le principe mais ça fonctionne.

----------


## Wobak

Lis le titre du topic et agis en fonction  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> ok faut s'enregistrer. Pas compris le principe mais ça fonctionne.


Le principe c'est que si une bande de kikoolol se met à "attaquer" le mumble en se reconnectant avec un autre certificat quand ils sont bannis, il suffit d'enlever la possibilité aux utilisateurs de s'auto enregistrer pour avoir le résultat suivant :

----------


## Roland Flure

> Edit : ok faut s'enregistrer. Pas compris le principe mais ça fonctionne.


Pas grave, ça fait partie des trucs qu'on demande pas.

----------


## Bah

> Le principe c'est que si une bande de kikoolol se met à "attaquer" le mumble en se reconnectant avec un autre certificat quand ils sont bannis, il suffit d'enlever la possibilité aux utilisateurs de s'auto enregistrer pour avoir le résultat suivant :
> 
> http://vad.tf/9


Moen pouvait pas coder un plugin pour résoudre ce type de problème ?

----------


## Wobak

Il est resté coincé sur Venitia_b4

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est le Triangle des Bermudes de l'Internet multimédia 2.0  ::o:

----------


## Skiant

> Il est resté coincé sur Venitia_b4


Ouuuuh ce tackle préhistorique.

----------


## petraque

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas enregistré mon certificat d 'authentification et j'ai formaté. Es ce qu'on peut me (flageller) suprimer ma certification pseudo petraque. Merci
Si il vous plait me tapper pas.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Pas de gif, pas de certif'  :tired:

----------


## Sao

Pas d'orthographe, pas de flagellation.  :tired:

----------


## MoB

> Pas d'orthographe, pas de flagellation.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o



----------


## ticonderoga

I'LL BE BACK, t'entends§§

----------


## MoB

Il est pas animé ton gif !

----------


## petraque

Bonsoir,
Je dois demander à qui pour reset mon certificat ? J'ai envoyé un courriel à la personne qui a posté le premier message de ce sujet mais j'ai rien recu.
Merci

----------


## Wobak

Tu demandes ici avec un gif animé rigolo et on s'en occupe.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir,
> Je dois demander à qui pour reset mon certificat ? J'ai envoyé un courriel à la personne qui a posté le premier message de ce sujet mais j'ai rien recu.
> Merci


C'est fait. J'ai bien reçu tes MPs, mais que veux-tu il peut arriver que je ne me connectes pas à mon PC une journée ou deux  ::): 
Je l'ai fait parce que tu as patienté avant d'avoir une réponse. Par contre sans petit gif animé rigolo ton pseudo sera transformé en quelque chose de marrant. Comme Plutarque par exemple. Ouais ou pas marrant en fait  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Ou putrique aussi, c'est pas mal putrique.

----------


## JazzMano

Patatraque.

----------


## ticonderoga

Patatutotraque.

----------


## kamui06

Alors j'ai encore autre chose, j'ai bien créé le certificat, je l'ai sauvegardé en me l'auto envoyant par email, hier tout fonctionne impec', mais ce matin impossible de me connecter.

Un petit coup de main serait pas de refus.

Pseudo : kamui06

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly...slp0o1_500.gif

Edit: Ah ben je suis aussi mauvais avec les gifs...

----------


## kamui06

Y a de motivés pour ce soir?

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Rilgan

Bon, j'avais perdu mon certificat original (username Rilgan) et accepté de partir sur un nouveau username hier (Rilgan2), et exporté comme il faut pour ne pas renouveler l'erreur précédente, mais cette fois ci, le certificat a décidé de s'invalider tout seul, même en rétablissant le backup ! Serait-il possible de m'expliquer d'où viens le problème/comment le résouder, et encore mieux, reset le certificat pour mon username original?

Comme la pratique semblerais de proposer un gif pour toute demande, et que je n'ai pas pris le temps de défiler toutes les pages pour voir si celui que j'ai choisi est déja passé, ce sera peut-être un doublon ! Mais le voila !

----------


## Vader_666

Rilgan et Rilgan2 supprimés. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau avec ton pseudo original  ::):

----------


## Rilgan

Okay, merci ! Et j'espère que le certificat ne se plantera pas cette fois !

----------


## kamui06

Merci!

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Pourquoi mumble c'est pas simple ? Pourquoi je suis une tache ? Pourquoi même après avoir réussi à entendre Vader_666 me chuchoter à 0.002 décibel ce qu'il fallait que je fasse, j'y arrive toujours pas ? C'est trop cruel. Pourriez-vous s'il vous plait faire un truc que je comprends pas et qui pourrait m'aider à accéder au Mumble CPC ? Avec mon ancien pseudo Ek-ZutWar ça marche pas, avec EkZutWar je ne peux accéder qu'à la mare aux canards et on me refuse l'accès à Diablo 33. 

Voici un gif animé en signe de ma bonne volonté matinée d'incompétence crasse :

----------


## Roland Flure

Et si tu faisais un clic-droit sur ton pseudo et cliquait (avec le bouton gauche cette fois) sur "s'enregistrer" ou "self register" ?


Spoiler Alert! 


C'est dans le premier post.

----------


## MoB

> avec EkZutWar je ne peux accéder qu'à la mare aux canards et on me refuse l'accès à Diablo 33.


Je te conseil de lire le premier post plutôt qu'essayer d'entendre la vidéo que Sir Vader dans sa grande clémence à faite le jour ou j'ai écris le tuto. Tout y est indiqué pour ce cas de figure.

----------


## Sao

En même temps, avec un pseudo pareil ...

----------


## Boitameuh

Et paf la biscotte!

----------


## Frite

Hmmm, rien ne change par ici.

----------


## Bobby-du-desert

Bonjour.
J'ai vu la vidéo de l'OP; il y a 6 mois, je l'avais vue aussi. Mais j'avais pas réussi. Là j'ai réussi.
Je suis content.
A bientôt IG, et merci Vader.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour.
> J'ai vu la vidéo de l'OP; il y a 6 mois, je l'avais vue aussi. Mais j'avais pas réussi. Là j'ai réussi.
> Je suis content.
> A bientôt IG, et merci Vader.


De rien  ::): 

Tu ne pouvais pas me rendre plus heureux ^^

----------


## Rilgan

Pour une raison qui m'échappe totalement, mon certificat s'est encore invalidé... username Rilgan

----------


## MoB



----------


## kronninski

Salut, j'ai du faire un truc qu'il fallait pas car sa ne marche plus, merci d'avance kronninski.

----------


## MoB

Je me suis occupé de vous deux ... Par contre s'il vous plait, merci de lire intégralement et plusieurs fois si il le faut le premier post de ce topic pour un avenir meilleur.

----------


## Rilgan

Merci bien, et je l'avais bien lu, je pense bien avoir tout fait comme il faut c'est ça le pire ! J'ai du misscliquer quelque part ou autre.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Et si tu faisais un clic-droit sur ton pseudo et cliquait (avec le bouton gauche cette fois) sur "s'enregistrer" ou "self register" ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est dans le premier post.


Arf, merci. J'avoue que je suis un boulet.




> Je te conseil de lire le premier post plutôt qu'essayer d'entendre la vidéo que Sir Vader dans sa grande clémence à faite le jour ou j'ai écris le tuto. Tout y est indiqué pour ce cas de figure.


Faudrait le mettre en rouge fluo et en police 25 parce que je l'ai raté. Désolé.




> En même temps, avec un pseudo pareil ...


T'es juste jaloux  ::P: .

----------


## Wobak

Heu c'est déjà écrit en gras / souligné avec un screenshot du bouton enregistrer.

Et j'ajouterais que c'est écrit dans mumble quand tu te connectes.

Donc c'est vraiment toi qui sais pas lire en l'occurence  ::):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Oui, oui, j'essayais de faire amende honorable mais mon cas est désespéré vu que c'est bien marqué partout, j'en rajoute pour ne pas perdre la face mais tu as raison, je suis un boulet.

----------


## Wobak

J'aime bien enfoncer les gens donc ça me plait pas du tout que tu acceptes la défaite comme ça. Un nouveau gif pour fêter ça ?

----------


## eKaps

Coin ! J'avais fait une petite boulette en ne sauvegardant pas mon certificat il y a de cela un bon moment. J'opère avec le pseudo du forum pour le moment mais j'aimerai récupérer celui que j'utilise IG, à savoir BioKey. Merci d'avance et mes pardonnades sincères pour cet outrage à la première page.

----------


## Roland Flure

Et le .gif c'est du poulet ?

----------


## eKaps

Toute mes pardonnades encore une fois.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu peux te ré-enregistrer avec BioKey.

----------


## eKaps

Grand merci à toi !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Re yop ! Dites je me disais un truc pour le chan Diablo33, c'est possible, svp,  pour les 12 pékins qui jouent encore à ce jeu, de faire un sous chan Hardcore pour pas qu'on se mélange avec ces tapettes ( huhu ) qui jouent en Softcore. J'imagine que ça doit être un peu contraignant quand même de faire ça donc un "non" franc et massif suivi d'un "va te faire !#&$" de bon aloi me suffirai comme réponse mais quand même il fallait que je demande.

----------


## Sao

Mettez vous dans le chan Pepito, il est doux comme du poisson à l'huile.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est pas faux, en fait il faudrait juste une petite refonte des sous chan existants. Ceux par classe ne me semble pas très indiqués, du coup les Sofcoreux se retrouvent dans celui "erreur 75" !

Mais c'est vrai qu'un simple mot d'ordre : on se retrouve dans tel sous chan pourrait largement suffire c'est vrai, donc oublier, on va faire comme ça.

----------


## Enze

Un petit reset du compte utilisateur Enze est possible ?

J'ai des circonstances atténuantes, j'étais pas venu sur Mumble depuis des mois/années donc plus de certificat (et non backupé bien sur ...).
J'le referais plus promis.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Pas de gif, pas de certif !

----------


## Enze

Un gros pour la peine alors :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Enze.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bonsoir les canards.
Pour une raison obscure , bien qu'étant capable de l'utiliser jusque la , mumble fait des siennes.
J'ai le message suivant : La connexion au serveur a échoué : Délai de connexion dépassé.
Je l'ai déja vu ce petit malotru , mais uniquement quand ma freebox se redemarre et que je perd ma connexion , la tout va bien.

J'ai fait une recherche gogole , mais ca m'a envoyé sur des posts gogoles , avec des solutions gogoles , que j'ai essayé , bien sur , mais ca ne marche toujours pas.
J'apprécierai de l'aide , merci.
Désolé pour les virgules.

MaJ : Après avoir redémarré ma freebox , ca marche (petite mise a jour au cas ou ca arrive a d'autres.)
Ha , et j'oubliai !

http://z0r.de/2963

Machu Pichu ? Mattsu Pichu ? Machu Pittsu ?

----------


## Enze

Merci Vader_666 !

----------


## CanardConnard

Bonjour, quelqu'un pourrait créer un nouveau salon pour Firefall, le FPS MMORPG fourré au craft ?

----------


## Vader_666

Créé dans la section 1 - FPS > Autres FPS. Par contre si dans la journée nous n'avons pas une gif animé de qualité, il sera renommé avec un nom idiot et c'est TOI CanardConnard qui, en plus d'avoir un pseudo méchant, portera cette lourde responsabilité MOUHAHAHAHA !  ::P: 

Vader, over and out!

----------


## CanardConnard

Mon préféré : 





C'est, bon, je suis gentil maintenant ?

----------


## Vader_666

Ton pseudo est toujours méchant, mais ces 3 gifs te rachètent.

----------


## CanardConnard

Bon c'est sympa d'avoir créé un chan pour FireFall, mais il faudrait qu'il y ait des gens dessus maintenant. Hier entre 21h et 00h j'étais dessus, et personne n'est venu m'embêter.Dommage.

PS : Et range ton Deadpool, il est ridicule dans son costume moulant, je préfére mon 2ème gif.

----------


## Vader_666

Mouais tu portes bien ton pseudo en fait.

----------


## CanardConnard

C'est normal qu'il y ait toujours plein de gens sourds et muets ? Ils ont débranchés leur micro ou quelqu'un les a rendus comme ça parce que c'était leur cerveau qu'étaient débranchés ?
Et non, je suis pas méchant. Na.

----------


## Roland Flure

Les vannes arrogantes quand y'en a une ça va, c'est quant y'en a plusieurs que l'auteur a des problèmes.

----------


## CanardConnard

Non c'est une vraie question, pourquoi il y a toujours la moitié des gens qui sont "sourds et muets" ?

----------


## Vader_666

Ben ils sont en vadrouille, ils mangent, ils prennent leur douche... Comment veux-tu qu'on le sache ?  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Ben ils sont en vadrouille, ils mangent, ils prennent leur douche... Comment veux-tu qu'on le sache ?


Faudrait créer un statut par activité.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Faudrait créer un statut canal par activité.


Ouaiiiiiiiis !

----------


## Bah

> Ouaiiiiiiiis !


Mais dans quel chan irait toto quand à la fois il mange des rillettes et astique son pad ?

----------


## Skiant

> Mais dans quel chan irait toto quand à la fois il mange des rillettes et astique son pad ?


Dans le chan "Astiquage de rillettes" bien entendu.

----------


## CanardConnard

Ah au fait, Vader, moi c'est Vimz ou Bernardo sur Mumble, celui qui parle pas.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Mais dans quel chan irait toto quand à la fois il mange des rillettes et astique son pad ?


M'enfin, je ne vous permet pas de parler ainsi ouvertement de mon pad !  ::O:

----------


## MoB

Et ainsi la boucle fût bouclée.
Comme dirait un certains Mr Flure : Je sens que ca va me plaire. (tite variante)

----------


## Bah

> Et ainsi la boucle fût bouclée.
> Comme dirait un certains Mr Flure : Je sens que ca va me plaire. (tite variante)


Surtout que c'est pas Flure qui dit ça, hérétique !

----------


## MoB

Il l'eut dit même si c'est de Sir Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ouais, sauf que c'est dolido. Ça va plus du tout, il te faut des vacances.

----------


## MoB

Bordel de ... mais ... bon encore 15 jours ...  ::|:

----------


## Bah

Ban ! MAIS BAN BORDAYL§§§

----------


## CanardConnard

En tout cas j'ai cherché mais j'ai pas encore trouvé d'admin sympa. A part Wobak, pour lequel je ne suis pas encore sur.
Et Ysgramor, il fait exprès de parler comme ça ou pas ?

----------


## MoB

Quelque chose me dit que la dragée va bientôt partir.
A ta place j'arrêterai de nous titiller parce que tu es a deux doigts de devoir aller voir ailleurs.

(Entre le pseudo débile sur le forum, le fait que tu m'ai insulté hier et celui de te satisfaire de ton rôle de Bernardo, ça commence à faire beaucoup.)

----------


## CanardConnard

Insulter quelqu'un ? Moi ?
Cela ne me ressemble guère.
Et il est très bien mon pseudo.
Je suis déjà allé voir ailleurs, à force de se faire ban par des admins pour devoir se reconnecter et voir son pseudo changé.
Vous trouvez ça normal ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Si tu te reconnectes c'est que t'as pas été ban mais kick. Si tu voir la différence, on peut te montrer  :;):

----------


## Skiant

> Vous trouvez ça normal ?




(ceci n'est pas un .gif)

----------


## CanardConnard

> http://www.nndb.com/people/879/00002...ggins-crop.jpg
> 
> (ceci n'est pas un .gif)




What ?

----------


## DistoCake

Salut salut

*Prend une mine contrite* J'ai récemment formaté en vitesse mon PC et, à ma connexion au mumble, on me demande un mot de passe  ::(: 
Peut-on supprimer mon certificat s'il vous plait ?  ::cry:: 
Oui j'aurais dû y penser avant de formater  ::(: 
Pseudo : TheCake ou DistoCake.
Il est possible qu'il y en ai plusieurs car j'ai plusieurs tours que j'ai toutes formatées dernièrement...

Désolé et merci

Edit :



 :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> Salut salut
> 
> *Prend une mine contrite* J'ai récemment formaté en vitesse mon PC et, à ma connexion au mumble, on me demande un mot de passe 
> Peut-on supprimer mon certificat s'il vous plait ? 
> Oui j'aurais dû y penser avant de formater 
> Pseudo : TheCake ou DistoCake.
> Il est possible qu'il y en ai plusieurs car j'ai plusieurs tours que j'ai toutes formatées dernièrement...
> 
> Désolé et merci


Et le gif, c'est pour les chiens ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait, TheCake supprimé  ::):

----------


## dohogahs

Hello,

Il faudrait qu'un gentil admin me supprime mon certif (pseudo : dohogahs) pour que je puisse mumbliser avec vous. Ca doit faire 2 ans que je me suis pas connecté et mon pc a du être formaté une petite dizaine de fois.  ::P: 

Mais promis, je sauvegarde mon certificat en 18 exemplaires cette fois.  :Emo: 

Le petit gif. High five bro  :B):

----------


## Sao

C'est fait dohogahs.

----------


## dohogahs

> C'est fait dohogahs.
> 
> http://images.ados.fr/1/medias/photo..._title-big.gif


Merci ça marche impec !  ::):

----------


## totalfina2b

Bonsoir à tous. Avec certains de mes amis, nous avons un problème depuis quelques jours. Nos logins dans Mumble ne sont plus les mêmes alors que les logins présents dans les paramètres de connexion au serveur sont bons. Serait-ce une une blague d'un admin?

Voici les logins des personnes concernés (Bons et mauvais):

Bon: Totalfina2b Mauvais: Totalfina69b
Bon: Berg Mauvais: bergZoidberg
Bon: Jibril96 Mauvais: Jibril97

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## ticonderoga

Bienvenue dans mon monde  :;):

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Totalfina, les autres on attend vos gifs.

----------


## totalfina2b

Merci beaucoup!

Allez un autre Gif pour la route!

----------


## MoB

Dommage ce gif .. j'aurai bien proposé :
TotalFinaElf
Bergamotte
Jibril6C

Cordialement.

----------


## Slipotron

Coucou,

Je m'incline devant tôa admin, moi aussi j'ai acheté un SSD et paf le certificat Mumble. Le reset est-il possibeul s'il vous plaît ?

Je reviens pour tenter du DOTA 2. Un gif qui montre ma motivation !

PS : je crois que je suis Slipotron_Marco sur mumble

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Hellow,

Bon malheureusement j'avais bien pensé à sauvegarder mon certif sur un DD externe, lequel est mort.


Maintenant j'ai un nouveau PC et je me retrouve comme un boulet sans accès mumble. 
Puis-je donc bénéficier d'un reset svp? 

Merci bien.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est effacé pour les deux précédents  ::):

----------


## Slipotron

Grand merci !

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Yay !
Merci également !

----------


## mickakun

Bonjour, j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser mon compte "mickakun" que j'avais utilisé sur le mumble sur un pc portable que je n'ai plus. Puis-je bénéficier d'un reset sur mickakun et mickasard (compte que j'ai crée avant de connaître le forum et de lire l'explication rationnelle du certificat sur ce forum, celui-ci peut d'ailleurs être complètement supprimer) ? 

Et voilà le gif

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## mickakun

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Slipotron

hum... reuh-bonjour.

Bon gros fail chez moi, quand je me connecte au Mumble, même avec un certif tout nouveau tout neuf, il me met en Slipotron (tout court) et m'interdit l'accès.

Que faire ? Mais où va t'on ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Lire le premier post  ::P:

----------


## Vader_666

Hmm ça peut être tout bêtement que ce pseudo est déjà pris...

----------


## DeNylph

Bonjour,

Je crois que j'ai malheureusement perdu mon certificat en tant DeNylph  ::):  Est il possible de me reset histoire que je recommence et cette fois je sauvegarde correctement mon certif ! 

Merci !

----------


## Carpette

Sans Gif, pas d'modif  :;):

----------


## DeNylph

> Sans Gif, pas d'modif


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::):

----------


## mickakun

Hum je ne comprend pas, hier après le reset de mon certif j'ai pu me connecter avec le pseudo Mickakun et enregistrer le certificat, que je me suis envoyé par mail d'ailleurs.
Et aujourd'hui mumble me dit que le certificat est mauvais ?

Lorsque je fais importé certificat il me demande si je suis sur de vouloir remplacer l'actuel par le nouveau (se sont exactement les mêmes). Je dit oui et pourtant après cela j'ai toujours le même problème :/. J'ai suivis minutieusement la procédure de la page 1 du forum hier, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça bug T.T

----------


## mickakun

Personne pour m'aider ?

----------


## Skiant

> Sans Gif, pas d'modif

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Vous pouvez supprimer AntoineSanis svp? 


Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Personne pour m'aider ?


J'ai resupprimé ton user. Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter. Logiquement il n'y a besoin de rien toucher une fois connecté et enregistré.

---------- Post added at 21h19 ---------- Previous post was at 21h19 ----------




> Vous pouvez supprimer AntoineSanis svp? 
> 
> http://i.minus.com/iWQplxdpm5kjI.gif
> Merci


Fait aussi.

----------


## mickakun

Merci beaucoup, je pense que j'ai fait l'erreur de vouloir refaire un certificat l'autre jour. 
Là tout semble de fonctionner correctement après connexion et reconnexion. Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Mr Decapsulator

Merci

----------


## Alab

Euh jviens de me faire déco du serveur mumble sans raison et quand je veux me reco j'ai ce message d'erreur :



> [15:32:41] Connecting to server mumble.canardpc.com.
> [15:33:11] Server connection failed: Connection timed out.


Alors ça me le fait pour d'autres serveurs mais pas tous... C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?

Edit : ah bah c'est reviendu, bizarre.  :tired:

----------


## Carpette

C'est le serveur mumble qui a du péter

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il resterait de la place pour un éventuel channel mortal kombat?

----------


## Roland Flure

A priori y'en a pas spécialement besoin, si ?

----------


## Dar

Yo les aminches !

Si c'est possible nous aurions besoin d'un chan pour le MMO *Final Fantasy XIV ARR*.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...r-l-instant%29
Merci  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Voilà, ça a l'air un poil plus utile compte tenu du monde qui risque d'y jouer. Je suis au taf là, si personne le fait d'ici à ce que je rentre, je m'en occuperai.

----------


## MoB

Créé dans autres mmo d'hiver.

Avec en prime 2 sous chan: Choco beaux et Choco moches (ça vous apprendra à pas mettre de gif).



Edit : Note pour moi même : Penser à mettre Choco BN si il faut rajouter un chan.

----------


## flochy

Tiens Mob, je te mets une gif animée en rapport avec les chans que tu as créé, car ça m'y faisait penser...

----------


## Dar

> Créé dans autres mmo d'hiver.
> 
> Avec en prime 2 sous chan: Choco beaux et Choco moches (ça vous apprendra à pas mettre de gif).


Cimer !

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Je viens d'installer mumble sur mon laptop et ça marche pas, on me demande un mot de passe  :tired: 







Spoiler Alert! 


Nan je blague, j'avais sauvegardé le certif car j'ai lu le premier post et tout marche parfaitement  :B):

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## Vader_666

> Je viens d'installer mumble sur mon laptop et ça marche pas, on me demande un mot de passe 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...

----------


## Davidguigeek

Bonjour, je suis désemparé, j'ai paumé mon certif.
J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me reset mon compte Guiguix1 s'il vous plait.  



Merci beaucoup.

----------


## MoB

Il est un peu tout pourri ton gif quand même ...  ::ninja:: 







Mais j'ai supprimé ton certif. Par contre du coup, je me donne le droit de te renommer quand même parce que ta madame me file mal au crâne.

----------


## sucemoncabot

Euh tiens salut, pb pour se connecter au serveur ce matin??? Ça tourne en boucle connexion échouée tralala itoo  ::sad:: 

Edit j'ai trouvé: mon ***** de McAfee avait passé une mise à jour et bloquait Mumble tant que j'avais pas rebooté  :Facepalm:

----------


## garmid

B'jour, j'ai réinstallé mumble hier soir mais comme un c**, j'avais complètement oublié c'te histoire de certificat...  ::|: 

Est ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait reset mon compte : "Garmid"

Promis çà se reproduira plus ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tout est dans le titre : "Pas de Gif -> Pas de Certif !"

----------


## Roland Flure

> Tout est dans le titre : "Pas de Gif -> Pas de Certif biffe !"


 ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Pas de giful, pas de certificul.

----------


## garmid

> Tout est dans le titre : "Pas de Gif -> Pas de Certif !"


Arf, çà m'apprendra à faire de la lecture croisée ...

Je réitère donc ma demande ... 

Par le pouvoir du gif, que mon certif disparaisse !!!



mon compte : "Garmid"

----------


## AxelTerizaki

Bon, y'a un truc que je pige pas:

J'essaye de me connecter, mais Mumble me dit qu'il y a un souci avec le certificat, il me demande si je veux lui faire confiance quand même, je fais oui, mais ça veut pas, ça me repose la question ad vitam eternam (il essaye de se reconnecter chaque fois j'imagine.)

Quelqu'un a eu ce souci?

J'suis sous Mumble 1.2.4

----------


## Vader_666

> Arf, çà m'apprendra à faire de la lecture croisée ...
> 
> Je réitère donc ma demande ... 
> 
> Par le pouvoir du gif, que mon certif disparaisse !!!
> 
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__...adTwilight.gif
> 
> mon compte : "Garmid"



Utilisateur supprimé  ::): 




> Bon, y'a un truc que je pige pas:
> 
> J'essaye de me connecter, mais Mumble me dit qu'il y a un souci avec le certificat, il me demande si je veux lui faire confiance quand même, je fais oui, mais ça veut pas, ça me repose la question ad vitam eternam (il essaye de se reconnecter chaque fois j'imagine.)
> 
> Quelqu'un a eu ce souci?
> 
> J'suis sous Mumble 1.2.4


Tu as une capture d'écran de l'erreur ? Parce que là je suis pas sur de l'étape sur laquelle ça coince  ::):

----------


## garmid

> ... Utilisateur supprimé  ...


Merci Braz comme on dit dans le Far Ouest  :;):

----------


## AxelTerizaki

Déjà j'ai ça dans les logs : 



> [20:45:11] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> [20:45:12] Vérification SSL échoué : Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat
> [20:45:12] Vérification SSL échoué : Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé


Puis la fenêtre suivante s'affiche :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8fb5mqwg04...2020.45.32.png
(faites pas attention aux couleurs de la fenêtre)

Et si je clique sur Oui ça boucle, ça réaffiche la boite de dialogue.

Je me suis déjà connecté à d'autres mumbles, et c'est bien la première fois que ça me fait ça.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est normal que ça fasse ça. Mais normalement une fois fait oui, il te le redemande plus du tout.

----------


## AxelTerizaki

Ben quand je fais "oui", en fait il fait "Reconnexion" dans la log et il me redemande la même question.

Vais voir si personne a ce genre de problème sur le site de Mumble, mais c'est quand même étrange.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Hey, bonjour là-dedans !
Dites moi, ce serait possible de créer un channel Battlefield 4 siouplé ?

Un truc genre :
"Battlefield 4 Enhanced Netcode Edition ++
- Salut, t'es Russe ?
- Pew pew, 'murica !
- Les Noiches
- Les Ouiches"

Ce serait trop super gentil sympa.

----------


## JazzMano

> Hey, bonjour là-dedans !
> Dites moi, ce serait possible de renommer le channel bf3 siouplé ?
> 
> Un truc genre :
> "Battlefield 4 Enhanced Netcode Edition ++
> - Salut, t'es Russe ?
> - Pew pew, 'merica !
> - Les Noiches
> - Les Ouiches"


Fixe de bon gout.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouais, encore mieux ! Je corrige.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non, vous pourrez utiliser le channel de BF3 qui est d'ailleurs déjà renommé en Battlefield. S'il y a besoin de canaux supplémentaires, ils seront créés le cas échéant.

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai gagné.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Non, vous pourrez utiliser le channel de BF3 qui est d'ailleurs déjà renommé en Battlefield. S'il y a besoin de canaux supplémentaires, ils seront créés le cas échéant.


Tu peux renommer les channels au moins alors ? Steuplééééé  :Emo:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Non.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Merci mon Toto  ::):

----------


## JazzMano

Il est tout cassé le mumble.

----------


## keulz

> Il est tout cassé le mumble.


Oui c'est du caca. Encore un truc hébergé sur des serveurs en cartons !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, il revient quand le serveur ?  ::cry::

----------


## MoB

Vous êtes pas cool avec lui. Tous les jours il est là, pour vos petites personnes. Vous pourriez le laisser souffler un peu de temps en temps quand même nan ?

----------


## keulz

> Vous êtes pas cool avec lui. Tous les jours il est là, pour vos petites personnes. Vous pourriez le laisser souffler un peu de temps en temps quand même nan ?


Non !!! Il n'a qu'à souffler à 5h du mat ', quel égoïste !

----------


## Flubber

Serveur Up.

----------


## JazzMano

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

> Serveur Up.

----------


## Froh

Merci du nettoyage de salons !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Dites, avant y'avait une fonction de déplacement automatique des inactifs dans le chan afk... Y'a pas moyen de la remettre en route ? Même juste pour un salon par exemple ? Ou de me redonner les droits de déplacement dans les chans World of tanks. :°

Juste que ces canards sont vraiment indisciplinés, là par exemple : 29 utilisateurs sur 11 chans, 8 de ces chans utilisés par des absents (tous ou tous sauf 1 sourds/muets), 16 utilisateurs sourds/muets +2 seuls ou avec des sourds/muets...

----------


## Wobak

Je peux le remettre en place normalement il marche toujours.

----------


## Alecko

Tonton_Mob il est on fire ce matin  :Cigare:

----------


## MoB

Ouais ! Parfois il pète le feu  :Cigare:

----------


## Flubber

Ouai mais il est attendu au tournant :

----------


## Hachedeuxos

Possible de supprimer Hachedeuxos, j'ai plus le certif hélas, il est décédé avec mon Disque dur ! Merci !

----------


## Alecko

Pourtant c'est bien indiqué de sauvegarder son certif et de se l'envoyer par e-mail  ::trollface::

----------


## Vader_666

> Possible de supprimer Hachedeuxos, j'ai plus le certif hélas, il est décédé avec mon Disque dur ! Merci !


Cé fé.  ::happy2::

----------


## Graouu

Bonjour, une éternité que je n'étais pas venu faire un tour sur mumble et euh, bah  comme qui dirait, plus de certif. Si vous pouviez supprimer Graouu ce serait sympa.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## lll Shin lll

Bonsoir, comment fait-on pour changer de pseudo sur le mumble ? J'ai supprimer les certificats, réinstallé Mumble, mais je suis toujours enregistré sous le même pseudo  :tired:

----------


## lokham

Bonjour, 

Ce qui devait arriver, arriva. Je suis passé au SSD et j'ai TOUT sauvegardé, ou presque.

Si j'ai bien saisi, pour réinstaller mumble et rejoindre les canards rageux de Battlefield 4, il va me falloir un nouveau certif, donc s'il vous plait merci de supprimer "Lokham" des certifs

Please

----------


## MoB

Graou : Pas de Gif, pas de certif, c'est expliqué en page 1 et dans le titre du topic.
Shin : Dans la même idée : Pour choisir son pseudo c'est expliqué dans le premier post. Il n'y a rien de plus facile que ca. Apres sans gif ... tu y perds les tif.
Lokham : Si tu as tout sauvegardé alors tu as un fichier .p12 qui est ton certificat. Tu peux donc le réimporter facilement. Si tu ne l'as pas fait ... je t'ai supprimé ... oui je sais ca doit piquer un peu.

----------


## lll Shin lll

> Shin : Dans la même idée : Pour choisir son pseudo c'est expliqué dans le premier post. Il n'y a rien de plus facile que ca. Apres sans gif ... tu y perds les tif.


Pour le choisir oui, pour le changer non.

----------


## Don tatayet

Oh grands gestionnaires du noble logiciel ... j'ai merdé 



Bon, tant qu'à être sur le mur de la honte, j'avoue avoir sauvegardé "comme il fallait" mon certif, mais à mon avis trop tôt .. donc il me sert à rien et ne me reconnait pas, moi son père  :Emo: 
(donc c'est surement "comme il fallait pas").

Vous serait-il possible de supprimer "Don tatayet" et "tatayet" créés hier ?
Je tenterais de sauvegarder mon certif chéri (au bon moment)

----------


## Vader_666

> Pour le choisir oui, pour le changer non.


Crée un nouveau certificat, connecte toi avec un autre pseudo et enregistre-toi (et sauvegarde le nouveau certif  ::): )

----------


## DJCot

Une petite question, toutes mes plus plates excuses si elle fut déjà posée et qu'une réponse y fut apportée, ais ma recherche a été infructueuse (ou faite sur de mauvais critères).

Mon PC est partagé, et le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour switcher d'utilisateurs sur le Mumble CPC est de réimporter le certif' de la personne que l'on veut être. Changer le pseudo dans les paramètres de connexion au serveur n'y change rien, ce qui est le fonctionnement normal.

La question est donc : y a-t-il un moyen plus _user friendly_ qu'un réimport de certif' à chaque fois pour ce faire ?

----------


## Sao

> Bonjour, une éternité que je n'étais pas venu faire un tour sur mumble et euh, bah  comme qui dirait, plus de certif. Si vous pouviez supprimer Graouu ce serait sympa.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Fait !




> Bonjour, 
> 
> Ce qui devait arriver, arriva. Je suis passé au SSD et j'ai TOUT sauvegardé, ou presque.
> 
> Si j'ai bien saisi, pour réinstaller mumble et rejoindre les canards rageux de Battlefield 4, il va me falloir un nouveau certif, donc s'il vous plait merci de supprimer "Lokham" des certifs
> 
> Please http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbop7hswuo1qa0z6j.gif


Fait !




> Oh grands gestionnaires du noble logiciel ... j'ai merdé 
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt...o1_r26_500.gif
> 
> Bon, tant qu'à être sur le mur de la honte, j'avoue avoir sauvegardé "comme il fallait" mon certif, mais à mon avis trop tôt .. donc il me sert à rien et ne me reconnait pas, moi son père 
> (donc c'est surement "comme il fallait pas").
> 
> Vous serait-il possible de supprimer "Don tatayet" et "tatayet" créés hier ?
> Je tenterais de sauvegarder mon certif chéri (au bon moment)


Fait !

Et pour Cot : non il n'y a pas plus user-friendly que de réimporter son certif' à chaque fois.
Après il suffit de le faire une fois par machine, en important un certif sauvegardé sur un webmail/clé, c'est pas trop dur.
Mais non, pas d'autre solution.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Y'a la solution d'avoir plusieurs installation de mumble en parallèle, chacune avec son certif dédié  :;):

----------


## DJCot

@Sao : Merci ! Les certif' sont sur un DD dédié au JV donc pas besoin de les rapatrier du webmail. J'ai pris l'infinie précaution de les avoir sur mon webmail aussi rassurez-vous messieurs les admins  :B): 

Bon bah je vais apprendre la manip' à mes squatteurs de PC  ::P: 

@Mr Slurp : j'ai pas réussi à installer une deuxième instance, par défaut il me répare l'installation déjà existante. Que ce soit en lançant le MSI ou en passant par le panneau de config'. Je vais voir si j'ai pas raté un truc à la première install'.

----------


## Wobak

DJCot est vivant !  ::o:

----------


## Don tatayet

Tout d'abord un grand merci à Saosul d'avoir viré mes inscriptions d'hier.

Et comme je suis un boulet nourri aux grains, je reviens vers vous quand même



Les boulettes que j'ai faites, je n'en sais rien, j'ai vraisemblablement enregistré quand il fallait pas mes certifs (en ai trois sur ma machine), MAIS la lumière m'a touché (ou mes deux neurones survivants se sont rencontrés) et j'ai compris le message de Vader_666




> Crée un nouveau certificat, connecte toi avec un autre pseudo et enregistre-toi (et sauvegarde le nouveau certif )


Et ça a marché, après déconnexion le serveur me reconnait "DonTatayet".
Par contre, il existe (normalement) un "Don Tatayet" (avec espace) et un "Tatayet" qui peuvent être supprimés ...

Je recolle un gif parce que je suis un boulet (qui avait la vidéo "de la dernière chance" à côté  ::|: )

----------


## lll Shin lll

> Crée un nouveau certificat, connecte toi avec un autre pseudo et enregistre-toi (et sauvegarde le nouveau certif )


Mon sauveur  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

> Mon sauveur


 

Edit : J'me souvenais pas qu'il était aussi grand ce gif-là  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> @Mr Slurp : j'ai pas réussi à installer une deuxième instance, par défaut il me répare l'installation déjà existante. Que ce soit en lançant le MSI ou en passant par le panneau de config'. Je vais voir si j'ai pas raté un truc à la première install'.


En fait c'est un peu plus subtile que ça, alors je vais faire une explication détaillée :
1 : installer ou avoir mumble installé normalement
2 : Aller dans <ProgramFiles> et localiser le dossier mumble
3 : en faire un copier coller, et lui donner un nom adéquat
4 : Dans le dossier qui est une copie, créer un fichier texte et le nommer "mumble.ini"
5 : sur votre bureau, créer un deuxième raccourci mumble et changer la cible du raccourci de sorte à ce qu'il point vers le copie de mumble
6 : démarrer une instance de mumble avec le raccourci fraichement crée
7 : importez le certificat que vous voulez utiliser avec ce mumble

Vous avez maintenant deux mumble indépendants, chacun chargeant son certificat à lui lors de son démarrage!

Le pourquoi ça marche : 
Si mumble ne trouve pas de fichier mumble.ini quand on le lance, il stock par défaut les infos dans la base de registre, si il le trouve il utilise ce dernier pour stocker ses paramètres *ET le certificat en cours*. 
Techniquement en switchant juste le fichier mumble.ini, il est possible d'avoir autant de certificat actif qu'on le souhaite, mais pour des raison pratiques, avoir deux install c'est bien.

Petit bonus, il est bien entendu possible de lancer ces deux mumble en même temps (option "-m" à ajouter à la fin du raccourci), et donc de connecter les deux instances en même temps sur un même serveur (et vous pourriez donc avoir le dont d'ubiquité  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Vader_666

> Astuce 2 mumbles


  ::): 
Ajouté aux astuces de l'OP ::):

----------


## garyturner

Yop,

Petite questions aux pros. Je ne trouve pas comment déplier uniquement les salon que je désire(pour simplifier la navigation). Ça me déplie automatiquement toux ceux où il y a du monde.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Yop,
> 
> Petite questions aux pros. Je ne trouve pas comment déplier uniquement les salon que je désire(pour simplifier la navigation). Ça me déplie automatiquement toux ceux où il y a du monde.


Dans paramètres => Interface utilisateur (avec la case "Avancé" cochée) :
Cadre : Arborescence des salons
Elargir => Aucun

----------


## garyturner

> Dans paramètres => Interface utilisateur (avec la case "Avancé" cochée) :
> Cadre : Arborescence des salons
> Elargir => Aucun



Ne pas elargir mmmm. Merci  ::):

----------


## DJCot

> Walkthrough


Hail to you !  :B):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mais de rien humble Canard  :;):

----------


## LOlo

Salut les gars, serait il possible d'avoir un section Hearthstone ? avec un truc pour l’arène et un slot pour chaque classes. Merci bien les gars et que le lapin soit avec vous !

----------


## erkadae

Bonjour à tous,

Après réinstallation pc et disque dur cassé, je n'ai plus mon certificat. Serait il possible d'effacer erkadae

 
Merci à vous les canards

----------


## Sao

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après réinstallation pc et disque dur cassé, je n'ai plus mon certificat. Serait il possible d'effacer erkadae
> 
> http://media.giphy.com/media/10usL6pl1OEBos/giphy.gif 
> Merci à vous les canards


Fait !
Et ton gif est bien !

----------


## erkadae

Un grand merci.

----------


## Flubber

Une semaine sans demande de certificats, notre combat pour la sauvegarde sur webmail serait il arrivé à son terme.

----------


## MoB

Il est vrai que cela est tellement incroyable que ça mériterait qu'un compteur de jour sans problème soit ajouté en signature.
Cependant, la mienne étant bien mieux pour le moment, je vous laisse l'honneur.

----------


## Vader_666

> *Une semaine sans demande de certificats*, notre combat pour la sauvegarde sur webmail serait il arrivé à son terme.

----------


## Roland Flure

Le .gif de RDJ est horrible. Il m'hypnotise et j'ai l'impression qu'il me drague  ::sad:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Je l'adore.

----------


## Vader_666

> Le .gif de RDJ est horrible. Il m'hypnotise et j'ai l'impression qu'il me drague 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je l'adore.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Une semaine sans demande de certificats, notre combat pour la sauvegarde sur webmail serait il arrivé à son terme.
> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/albums/In...ehe_downey.gif


Je te laisse regarder le nombre de pseudos avec un "2" ou autres subtilités pour ne pas te décevoir moi même !

----------


## Vader_666

> Je te laisse regarder le nombre de pseudos avec un &quot;2&quot; ou autres subtilités pour ne pas te décevoir moi même !


Briseur de rêve !

----------


## Roland Flure

Le prochain utilisateur qui va paumer son certif' va avoir une grosse pression sur les épaules après tout ça  ::o:

----------


## Croustimiel

J'ai honte mais suite à une perte de clé USB, je n'ai plus mon certificat  ::o: 

Serait - il possible de supprimer mon pseudo : Croustimiel ?

Promis, je me créé un compte DropBox tout de suite  ::):

----------


## MoB

Check !

----------


## Croustimiel

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Shuri

Salut '
C'est pour un rename.

Shuri II  ===>   Shuri

Merci =)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Check.

----------


## MoB

Il nous manque un check pour la journée et on sera bon.





Check check check,
Check check check,
Check your ID.

----------


## Louck

Checked!

----------


## Boitameuh

Le gif de Croustimiel est superbe ! J'ai envie de l'encadrer.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut '
> C'est pour un rename.
> 
> Shuri II  ===>   Shuri
> 
> Merci =)
> 
> 
> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enha...7121843-11.gif


Dommage tu as mis un gif. Sinon c'était tout trouvé on te renommait Shuriken !

----------


## Dicentim

Bonsoir, 
J'espère poster au bon endroit,  j'ai relu attentivement la première page mais nul part il n'est fait mention de mumble sur Android (l'application de LordMarty). 
Je rajoute bien le serveur CPC mais sur l'application je dois renseigner un mot de passe. 
Merci.

----------


## MoB

Parce que les certificats ne sont pas gérés avec la version Android.

----------


## Dicentim

Ok merci, donc en résumé si j'ai bien pigé les serveurs CPC ne sont pas utilisables sur l'application Android.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu as Plumble qui est un client mumble pour android qui fonctionne parfaitement, gestion des certificuls, tousssa. Il était encore a 0.70€ qqch comme ça y'a pas longtemps.

----------


## Flubber

> Parce que les certificats ne sont pas gérés avec la version Android.





> Tu as Plumble qui est un client mumble pour android qui fonctionne parfaitement, gestion des certificuls, tousssa. Il était encore a 0.70€ qqch comme ça y'a pas longtemps.


Ouai pour l'avoir gratos, faut un vrai téléphone.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Une modeste dépense pour les vrai téléphones en comparaison du tout payant du concurrent  ::trollface::

----------


## Flubber

Pas pour mumble a priori.

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## flochy

> Ouai pour l'avoir gratos, faut un vrai téléphone.


Non mais t'as payé l'app dans le prix du téléphone, stou. 
(ou dans le prix du câble usb ou autre accessoire avec un fruit dessus).

Merci pour le lien vers Plumble Toto, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler. Enfin un vrai client mumble.

----------


## Flubber

[QUOTE=flochy;7295504]Non mais t'as payé l'app dans le prix du téléphone, stou. 
(ou dans le prix du câble usb ou autre accessoire avec un fruit dessus).

Ça c'était vrai y'à quelques années.

----------


## Vader_666

> Ça c'était vrai y'à quelques années.


Mouais mouais.



 ::ninja::

----------


## rheaghorn

Bonsoir,
pour accéder à un chan, il faut une autorisation "spéciale" ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Oui, lire le premier message.

----------


## Squegeek

Bonjour!

Voilà j'ai un problème avec mon certificat, il n'est pas valide apparemment et je ne peux pas l'utiliser. Est-ce que ça serait possible du coup de supprimer le pseudo que j'utilisais sur le mumble CPC, pour que je puisse me recréer un certificat correct? Histoire que je puisse me connecter à nouveau au mumble CPC. Mon pseudo c'était Squegeek?

Voilà merci beaucoup d'avance!

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas de .gif pas de certif 

Spoiler Alert! 


_"mais une biffe"._ ©Toto0o0o0o

----------


## Squegeek

Need un nouveau certif

----------


## Boitameuh

Ok un gif Tobias Fünke maintenant  ::wub:: 

Faites ce que ce monsieur demande §

----------


## cailloux

Banjour, j'ai réinstallé windows (enfin je suis passé de XP à 8 quoi) et comme un gland je n'avais jamais vu cette histoire de certif.

Impossible de relancer XP ( allez savoir pourquoi mais j'ai pas envie de me crever la tête pour un truc pareil) pour tenter d'en créer une du coup, bah obligé de redemander une certif. 

Mon pseudo ça doit être "cailloux" ou "caillou"


Et un gif animé de ma conception, c'est pas frais mais c'est bien quand même.

----------


## Flubber

> Banjour, j'ai réinstallé windows (enfin je suis passé de XP à 8 quoi) et comme un gland je n'avais jamais vu cette histoire de certif.
> 
> Impossible de relancer XP ( allez savoir pourquoi mais j'ai pas envie de me crever la tête pour un truc pareil) pour tenter d'en créer une du coup, bah obligé de redemander une certif. 
> 
> Mon pseudo ça doit être "cailloux" ou "caillou"
> 
> 
> Et un gif animé de ma conception, c'est pas frais mais c'est bien quand même.
> 
> http://zecailloux.perso.neuf.fr/cail...f2caillou5.gif


J'ai supprimé les deux. Tes gifs sont cultes quelques soient leurs ages.

-------------

Sinon, petit rappel aux utilisateurs.
- Les règles du forum s'appliquent aussi sur Mumble
- Les commentaires ne doivent pas contenir des images porno/choquantes/inappropriées

----------


## Koma

Bon les gars je pige pas, sur Mumble le taquet sonore rouge/vert fonctionne (donc mon micro casque est reconnu) mais je suis sur le serveur Rust, j'entends les canards, mais mon icone de bouche devient jamais rouge, je peux pas me faire entendre :/

Je suis micro on et pas en push to talk...

---------- Post added at 16h41 ---------- Previous post was at 16h40 ----------



Le rouge oscille en permanence en fond même sans paroles, je pense que c'est le bruit parasite (casque USB ), ma voix arrive bien dans le vert quand je parle à volume normal, mais personne m'entend...

edit : bon j'ai du activer ce qu'il fallait, ça marche. En revanche putain de larsen d'après les canards. J'imagine que ça vient de l'alim USB de chie. Si je  me lance dans un jeu coop à long terme, je file acheter un Sennheiser PC360 à la Fnac...

----------


## PadaKewin

Salut les Canards !

Ca fait une pige que je ne suis pas revenu sur le Mumble et entre temps j'ai changé de bécane sans sauvegarder mon ancien certificat (promis je me ferai fouetter avec des orties).

Est-ce que vous pouvez supprimer mon pseudo du Mumble, afin de me recréer un certificat ?
Pseudo : PadaK

----------


## gransdar

> Salut les Canards !
> 
> Ca fait une pige que je ne suis pas revenu sur le Mumble et entre temps j'ai changé de bécane sans sauvegarder mon ancien certificat (promis je me ferai fouetter avec des orties).
> 
> Est-ce que vous pouvez supprimer mon pseudo du Mumble, afin de me recréer un certificat ?


Pareil  ::rolleyes:: 
Pseudo : gransdar

----------


## MoB

Fait et Fait. Par contre vous êtes maintenant noté à vie au fer rouge dans le fichier excel des gens qui ont demandé un reset alors attention à la sauvegarde !

Mr Koma, pas d'idée pour votre problème désolé.

----------


## gransdar

Merci  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Rappel des règles : On ne débarque pas dans un canal en gueulant comme un con.  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

> Rappel des règles : On ne débarque pas dans un canal en gueulant comme un con.


Ni en jouant de la flute à bec !  :tired:

----------


## Koma

> Fait et Fait. Par contre vous êtes maintenant noté à vie au fer rouge dans le fichier excel des gens qui ont demandé un reset alors attention à la sauvegarde !
> 
> Mr Koma, pas d'idée pour votre problème désolé.


Non mais laisse, j'ai fini par trouver sans comprendre, avec la bonne vieille perk du "je trifouille partout au pif et on verra bien !".

----------


## Don tatayet

Hello, 

La honte me submerge mais pourriez vous me confiez un nouveau certif au nom de "Don Tatayet" ... 
J'étais sur que j'avais été malin, et j'étais très fier de moi, que j'avais sauvegardé l'ancien, ben en fait je ne remets pas la main dessus (donc il est vraisemblable que je ne l'ai pas fait  ::|: )

----------


## MoB

Pas de "Don Tatayet" dans la base donc tu peux le creer sans souci. Tu devais avoir un autre pseudo avant.

----------


## Don tatayet

Un grand merci, je n'ai pas osé tenter

Je vais pouvoir jouer avec mes coupaings

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Ca vous parle ce bug ?

[IMG][/IMG]

Pas moyen de lancer mumble même en le réinstallant complétement alors qu'il marchait avant les dernières mise a jours windows 7.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ca vous parle ce bug ?
> 
> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....40.jpg</a></a>
> 
> Pas moyen de lancer mumble même en le réinstallant complétement alors qu'il marchait avant les dernières mise a jours windows 7.


T'as essayé avec les modes de compatibilité ou lancement en tant qu'admin?

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Oui, ça ne change rien.

Edit: en fait en cliquant sur exécuter en tant qu'admin dans le menu du clic droit, ça ne marche pas mais en cochant la case admin des les propriété, ça marche....
Bizarre, bizarre.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu as réinstallé quelle version de mumble?
[edit]
T'as essayé de recréer un certificat? de réimporter le tiens?
La seule chose "officielle" que j'ai pu trouver sur ton message d'erreur c'est ça :
http://www.mumble.com/support/mumble...the-server.php

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Ok, moi j'ai la version 1.23a et d’après ton lien il existe une version 1.24 donc j’essayerais car la case admin c'est chiant, ça demande l’autorisation a chaque lancement. Merci bien en tout cas.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu dira merci avec un gif si ça marche  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca vous parle ce bug ?
> 
> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....40.jpg</a></a>
> 
> Pas moyen de lancer mumble même en le réinstallant complétement alors qu'il marchait avant les dernières mise a jours windows 7.


C’est à cause d’une connerie du développeur, toujours pas corrigé en 1.23a, pour le 1.24 je ne sais pas. En fait il crée un certificat nécessaire à Windows pour accéder à certaines fonctionnalités sauf qu’il ne le fait que jusqu’au 15 janvier de chaque année. Donc chaque 15 janvier t’as un paquet d’utilisateurs qui se retrouvent avec le problème. Si t’as de la chance et qu’une nouvelle version est dispo tu désinstalles l’ancienne (en faisant un backup du certificat) et tu installes la nouvelle.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je plussoie. Cela m'est arrivé il y a 2 jours. J'ai désinstallé 1.2.3 et réinstallé la version 1.2.4.
Solution ici : http://www.mumble.com/support/mumble...the-server.php

----------


## CmtCousteau

Yop, je viens humblement demander un reset du certificat.

----------


## Vader_666

> Yop, je viens humblement demander un reset du certificat.



Hooo toi tu n'as pas lu le titre du topic.  :;):

----------


## CmtCousteau

Alors voici mon gif pour avoir un nouveau certif :

----------


## Vader_666

> Alors voici mon gif pour avoir un nouveau certif : 
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/369...igga-gif-o.gif


C'est bon tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer de nouveau  ::):

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Tu dira merci avec un gif si ça marche



 Il est pas beau mon gif  :;): 

---------- Post added at 18h16 ---------- Previous post was at 18h15 ----------




> C’est à cause d’une connerie du développeur, toujours pas corrigé en 1.23a, pour le 1.24 je ne sais pas. En fait il crée un certificat nécessaire à Windows pour accéder à certaines fonctionnalités sauf qu’il ne le fait que jusqu’au 15 janvier de chaque année. Donc chaque 15 janvier t’as un paquet d’utilisateurs qui se retrouvent avec le problème. Si t’as de la chance et qu’une nouvelle version est dispo tu désinstalles l’ancienne (en faisant un backup du certificat) et tu installes la nouvelle.


En effet avec la version 1.24, ça remarche même si j'avais réussi a contourner le problème en lançant le 1.23a en admin.

----------


## Aloap

Salut à tous les canards,

Voilà, j'ai 16 ans je connais canard pc depuis une p'tite année, et je voudrais bien aller sur le mumble. Or je sais que la communauté CPC est plus vieille que moi, je ne sais pas si j'arriverai a m'intégrer...
Vous pensez que ça peut l'faire ? J'ai l'habitude de jouer avec des gens un peu plus vieux que moi.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est vrai que la moyenne d'age est plus élevé, mais bon on va pas te manger  ::):  Après le mumble est grand et l'ambiance peut être différente selon le jeu ou le type de partie en cours.

----------


## Flipmode

Plop est-il possible d'avoir un chan(et sous chan ?) Insurgency ? parce que ça va commencer à chauffer et histoire de savoir avec qui jouer !

Bisouslol.

----------


## hyunkelestat

Bonjour, 

Serait-il possible d'avoir un sous chan "Maracanard FC" dans la partie 4-voitures et sports/FIFA14/ 
(je ne sais pas à qui est le chan "Jean Fernandez" donc un troisième serait super)

Coin

----------


## serenade

Salut,
J'ai un problème de certificat pour changer, j'ai bien suivi le tuto mais lorsque je me reconnecte au serveur CPC il me dit certificat blabla..., je pense avoir trouver mon erreur comme c'est la première fois que j'utilise mumble, je me suis connecter, enregistrer et après seulement j'ai crée mon certificat. 
Help !

----------


## Vader_666

> Plop est-il possible d'avoir un chan(et sous chan ?) Insurgency ? parce que ça va commencer à chauffer et histoire de savoir avec qui jouer !
> 
> Bisouslol.


Insurgency n'aura jamais d'espace dédié sur CPC (on aime pas trop les dev qui prennent les joueurs et les admins pour des cons).

---------- Post added at 10h18 ---------- Previous post was at 10h16 ----------




> Bonjour, 
> 
> Serait-il possible d'avoir un sous chan "Maracanard FC"; dans la partie 4-voitures et sports/FIFA14/ 
> (je ne sais pas à qui est le chan "Jean Fernandez" donc un troisième serait super)
> 
> Coin


Les salons sur CPC n'appartiennent à personne. Si le chan est vide utilisez-le ! Si de façon régulière tous les salons sont plein il n'y a pas de problème pour créer un sous-chan, mais s'il n'y a pas de besoin réel...

---------- Post added at 10h23 ---------- Previous post was at 10h18 ----------




> Salut,
> J'ai un problème de certificat pour changer, j'ai bien suivi le tuto mais lorsque je me reconnecte au serveur CPC il me dit certificat blabla..., je pense avoir trouver mon erreur comme c'est la première fois que j'utilise mumble, je me suis connecter, enregistrer et après seulement j'ai crée mon certificat. 
> Help !


Si personne ne l'a fait d'ici de soir, je réinitialiserais ton certif sur le serveur et tu pourras t'enregistrer. Sous réserve d'avoir un GIF, sinon je ferais la manipulation mais une fois que tu seras enregistré les admins mumble décideront collégialement d'un pseudo rigolo pour toi  ::P:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Sous réserve d'avoir un GIF, sinon je ferais la manipulation mais une fois que tu seras enregistré les admins mumble décideront collégialement d'un pseudo *rigolo idiot* pour toi


Corrigé.  :;):

----------


## serenade

> Si personne ne l'a fait d'ici de soir, je réinitialiserais ton certif sur le serveur et tu pourras t'enregistrer. Sous réserve d'avoir un GIF, sinon je ferais la manipulation mais une fois que tu seras enregistré les admins mumble décideront collégialement d'un pseudo rigolo pour toi


Non ! déconne pas siouplé

----------


## Vader_666

Je l'ai pas fait hier, j'essaye de me faire un noeud à mon mouchoir pour ce soir (toujours si aucun autre admin ne l'a fait d'ici là).
Très sympa ce gif  :;):

----------


## MoB

Certif de Serenade supprimé.


Because I'm happy ♫

----------


## moutaine

Salut les canards qui papotent. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir un certificat à mon nom sur le serveur et comme je n'ai pas utilisé mumble depuis des lustres, j'ai pommé mon certificat de mon côté.

Cette fois-ci, il va finir sur dropbox  et d'autres pour être sûr d'avoir une chance de le retrouver un jour.
et donc pourriez vous m'aider pour que je puisse être des votre et tenter de découvrir les joies du viol en réunion sur World of Tanks avec les canards?

----------


## MoB

Toi... OUI TOI LA !
Tu as pas lu le titre du topic §§§

----------


## moutaine

:mybad:

----------


## MoB

Voila c'est fait. Ceci étant ton gif étant assez simple si je te croise sur mumble il sera peut etre possible que je te renomme Moutaine_avec_des_roulettes ou Moutaine_en_scooter ... oui on reconnait les participants aux vrais topics  :;):

----------


## moutaine

oui mais le mien était de circonstance.  ::P: 
:avouesonerreur:

----------


## Vondudu

Salut les canards nouveaux sur le mumble j'ai apparemment besoin d'être autentifié

----------


## MoB

Je te répondrais bien par une baffe comme dans ton gif car tu as pas lu la page 1 comme l'indique le titre du topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vondudu

J'ai juste sauté l'étape 3 rien de grave 
pour me faire pardonner

----------


## ouvreboite

Suite à un changement de machine et à un furieuse envie d'insinuer des cochonneries sur mumble en jouant à Insurgency, je demande un reset de mon certif.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour au dessus  ::):

----------


## MiniaAr

J'ai formaté ma machine et du coup je n'ai plus de certif, un petit reset possible svp?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Arenot2be

Bonsoir,
Je viens demander un reset de mon certif...
Oui, je sais c'est mal...
Et j'ai honte...

----------


## Vader_666

Done.  ::):

----------


## Arenot2be

Merci et bonne soirée.
Le travail m'attend maintenant.
A bientôt.

----------


## KiwiX

Bonsoir,
Suite à une conversation philosophique avec Miam hier soir sur Mumble, pouvez-vous renommer 'Miam' en 'BHL', svp ? 
Merci d'avance !
Cordialement,

----------


## MoB

Sans gif, n'y pense même pas. Et puis pour renommer un pote autant te dire qu'il va falloir un gif HARCORE ! Parce que MORDOR HARDCORE !

----------


## Roland Flure

Je propose de le renommer "Miam_BHL"  :Bave:

----------


## DJCot

Release de la version 1.25 de Mumble, pas de contre-indication à l'utiliser avec le serveur CPC ? (Je poste depuis le taf, c'est mal, j'ai honte)

----------


## Wobak

Il est déjà en 1.2.5 donc non  :;):

----------


## DJCot

> Il est déjà en 1.2.5 donc non


Yabon ami géant vert, je l'installe chez moi ce soir donc !

----------


## Stelteck

Bonjour.
Je ne me suis plus connecté depuis très longtemps et je n'ai plus de certificat. Pouvez vous m'aider ?

----------


## Frite

J'ai changé de machine et formaté !



Je ne retrouve plus mon certificul dans mes mails !



Merci Vader !

----------


## Ydris

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'habitude avec des amis d'utiliser mumble pour jouer à League of Legend. Seulement voilà, j'ai lancé un partie sur LoL et elle a planté au moment du lancement de la génération des personnages. Mumble marchait encore. J'essaye de me reconnecter et ça ne marche toujours pas. Je ferme la plateforme LoL, je relance, toujours rien, et mumble continue de fonctionner. Je redémarre mon PC, du coup et LoL remarche. Par contre, impossible de revenir sur mumble. En plus de ça, Canard PC était dans mes favoris et il a disparu. J'arrive à la retrouver grâce aux coordonnées du serveur mais, quand je relance mumble après l'avoir remis dans mes favoris, il disparaît de nouveau. Ca ne le fait pas qu'avec le serveur canard PC mais avec tous les serveur que j'ajoute aux favoris. J'étais enregistré sous le nom de ''Ydris'' et bien sûr, il ne reconnait pas mon adresse IP et je n'ai aucun moyen de me connecter sous le nom de Ydris. J'ai donc changé de certificat mais il n'arrive même pas à se connecter. J'arrive en revanche à me connecter à d'autres serveur mumble donc le logiciel a l'air de marcher correctement.

J'ai vu que j'avais le logiciel PunkBuster Services qui était installé quand j'ai fait un tour côté panneau de configuration. Je n'ai jamais installé ce logiciel et je ne vois pas quel jeu auquel je joue, peut être PlanetSide 2... En tout je ne sais pas, peut être que le problème vient de là. Un petit indice, je crois qu'après avoir redémarrer mon ordinateur (la fois ou la connection a marché) mon pseudo dans League of Legends n'était plus enregistré à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session... Alors je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui l'ai changé lorsque que j'ai relancé League of Leagends lors de ma tentative de reconnexion avant de redémarrer l'ordi ou alors si cela est lié au problème, un pro info sera peut être faire un lien, je ne sais pas. Pour info, j'ai toujours réussi à ouvrir ma session hein, c'est de me reconnecter au jeu League of Legends qui buguait. Maintenant League of Legends marche très, le problème c'est mumble. J'ai désinstallé/réinstallé, le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de bien vouloir m'aider. Si je me suis étendu dans l'explication de mon problème, c'est pour être tout à fait précis sur l'enchaînement des choses, et n'omettre aucun détails. Si on est attentif à l'explication, on ne se perdre pas donc, merci pour votre attention. Je reste dans l'attente d'une réponse.

Bien à vous

PS: J'utilise Window 8
PS (2) : Lorsque j'essaye de me connecter, la voie me dit ''l'hôte distant a fermé la connexion''. Si on m'a banni, j'ignore vraiment pourquoi. Je suis toujours quelqu'un de serviable et de poli et si c'est le cas, il y a nécessairement erreur sur la personne. En revanche, je n'ai jamais sauvegardé mon certificat nulle part comme il est requis, peut être le problème vient-il de là... En revanche j'étais enregistré. Ça fait déjà 2 mois que j'utilise le serveur Canard PC sur mumble.


(Je ne sais pas si je post au bon endroit, veuillez m'excuser si ce n'est pas le cas, n'hésitez pas à déplacer la discussion)

----------


## Ydris

Re bonjour,
Alors j'ai réussi à me connecter avec d'autres ordinateurs chez moi mais ça n'a pas durer plus de 5 min, le même problème est survenu très rapidement comme si le serveur mumble ne voulait plus du tout de mon adresse IP. Je ne comprends pas la raison d'un tel bannissement si cela en est un. Pour informations, nous avons l'habitude avec des amis de jouer chez moi en nous connectant au serveur Canard PC. Ces derniers peuvent éventuellement se connecter au serveur Canard PC chez eux. Des fois même, nous jouons à trois chez moi avec des amis ailleurs et quand cela arrive, nous n'utilisons qu'un seul micro dans lequel tout le monde parle, les autres se mettant muet et mettant en sourdine la sortie du micro en question pour éviter les échos. Bref, je ne sais pas si ce genre de pratique peut être considérée comme frauduleuse, mais je spécifie au cas où. J'aimerais bien qu'on me vienne en aide car tous mes amis jouent sur le mumble Canard PC. Le pire, c'est que c'est moi qui l'ai ai tous ramené et me voilà banni ^^

Pour information, j'ai fait la bêtise de supprimer un certificat dans ''mes documents''. Je ne sais pas si c'était vraiment un certificat mais, si je me souviens bien, il y avait dans le nom du document ''certificat'' et ''mumble'' et quand on l'ouvrait, ça demandait une clef que je n'avais pas. Donc bon, j'aimerais bien qu'on ait la gentillesse de me venir en aide ainsi que retrouver aussi mon compte dont le nom est tout simplement ''Ydris''. Je reste dans l'attente d'une réponse.

Bien à vous.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu n'es pas banni...
J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur au cas ou ça serait un problème d'authentification (même si ça a pas l'air d'être le cas). Sinon c'est un problème réseau manifestement. Tu as essayé de mettre à jour mumble avec la dernière version ?

----------


## Ydris

Bonjour,
Merci pour ton attention tout d'abord. Ça ne marche toujours pas et oui, j'ai la dernière version de mumble, la 1.2.5. Si c'est un problème de réseau, que puis-je faire ? Pourquoi ce problème serait-il survenu maintenant alors que cela fait des mois que j'utilise la même connexion internet et que je vais sur Canard PC ?
Après je précise, je ne peux plus rien garder dans mes favoris et quand je désinstalle réinstalle mumble et que je fais ''ajouter un nouveau'', il y a le port du serveur mumble qui est directement inscrit donc il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas totalement effacé sur mon PC quand je désinstalle mumble.
A savoir aussi que beaucoup d'autres serveurs qui ne sont pas bloqués à mes amis me sont bloqués à moi en revanche.

----------


## Dyce

Salut....j'essaye de me connecter a Mumble, et impossible.


Il me demande un mot de passe ou me dit que mon certif est pas bon.

J'ai bien mon certif qui date de 2012, mais je suis passé sur Mac.....ca peux jouer ??

----------


## kennyo

Salut, pour quelqu'un qui se connecte pour la première fois et qui n'a pas l'option "Enregistrer" dans "Soi-même", qu'est-ce qui cloche ? Mumble 1.2.5 et certif créé et recréé pas moyen d'avoir l'option.

----------


## Wobak

Parce que tu es déjà enregistré visiblement (tu as la petite icone à côté de toi).

----------


## kennyo

C'est plus pour mon copaing, "Skout".

---------- Post added at 15h29 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------

On a test les versions 1.2.3, 1.2.5 et là il est sur 1.2.4. Il effacé/recréé un certif, il a changé de pseudo mais rien ne débloque l'option "Enregistrer" dans "Soi-même"...

Et sur un serveur pris au pif, il peut s'enregistrer.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut....j'essaye de me connecter a Mumble, et impossible.
> 
> 
> Il me demande un mot de passe ou me dit que mon certif est pas bon.
> 
> J'ai bien mon certif qui date de 2012, mais je suis passé sur Mac.....ca peux jouer ??


Utilisateur supprimé. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau.

---------- Post added at 15h42 ---------- Previous post was at 15h42 ----------




> C'est plus pour mon copaing, "Skout".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h29 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------
> 
> On a test les versions 1.2.3, 1.2.5 et là il est sur 1.2.4. Il effacé/recréé un certif, il a changé de pseudo mais rien ne débloque l'option "Enregistrer" dans "Soi-même"...
> 
> Et sur un serveur pris au pif, il peut s'enregistrer.


Je l'ai enregistré à la main... Ca devrait être bon.

----------


## kennyo

Merci Vader pour ton intervention divine. Pour moi c'est la création du certif avant la première connexion qui l'a mis dedans.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour,
> Merci pour ton attention tout d'abord. Ça ne marche toujours pas et oui, j'ai la dernière version de mumble, la 1.2.5. Si c'est un problème de réseau, que puis-je faire ? Pourquoi ce problème serait-il survenu maintenant alors que cela fait des mois que j'utilise la même connexion internet et que je vais sur Canard PC ?
> Après je précise, je ne peux plus rien garder dans mes favoris et quand je désinstalle réinstalle mumble et que je fais ''ajouter un nouveau'', il y a le port du serveur mumble qui est directement inscrit donc il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas totalement effacé sur mon PC quand je désinstalle mumble.
> A savoir aussi que beaucoup d'autres serveurs qui ne sont pas bloqués à mes amis me sont bloqués à moi en revanche.


A tout hasard essaye de le désinstaller, vérifier que le répertoire d'installation n'existe plus, aller renommer (ou supprimer si tu préfères) le répertoire C:\Users\<ton nom d'utilisateur>\AppData\Roaming\Mumble (attention le répertoire appData est un répertoire caché. Soit tu affiches les fichiers cachés, soit tu tapes le chemin dans la barre d'adresse), et réinstaller... Mais là je vois pas.

---------- Post added at 15h47 ---------- Previous post was at 15h47 ----------




> Merci Vader pour ton intervention divine. Pour moi c'est la création du certif avant la première connexion qui l'a mis dedans.


De rien  ::):

----------


## Dyce

Merci.

Par contre, il me dit que je peux rejoindre aucun salon  :tired: 

C'est un probleme avec le certif ?

---------- Post added at 16h06 ---------- Previous post was at 16h02 ----------

Je vois que j'ai pas l'option d'enregistrer quoi que ce soit en cliquant sur "soi-meme".

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux screenshot ton menu "soi-même" s'il te plait ?

----------


## moutaine

Yop, c'est pour un ami à moi qui aurait besoin de se connecter sur le serveur et qui à le même problème que cité au dessus.
Pseudo yuri, le bouton enregistrer est grisé chez lui.
Le petit gif de rigueur

----------


## Ryg

À mon avis le pseudo yuri a déjà été pris, c'est pas spécialement original.

----------


## Vader_666

Y a pas de yuri (il y a un -yuri- par contre).

----------


## MoB

Moi je sais mais je ne dirais rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Hier soir on a eu une invasion de kikoo en vacances venant spammer les chan, on a du désactiver l'enregistrement. C'est remis en place.

----------


## Vader_666

'zauriez pas pu le dire avant ?

----------


## Dyce

:tired:

----------


## Shinssue

Coucou 2 formats et un changement de machine mon certificat me dit d'allé me faire mettre (je sais pas où il est pas très clair), comprend pas pourquoi il est sauvegardé sur dropbox.
Merci d'avance.  :;): 

Pseudo Shinssue.


Et si un admin pouvait supprimé: Shins  ::unsure::

----------


## MoB

Check

----------


## Stelteck

Bonjour.
Un admin pourrait il remettre à zéro mon pseudo Stelteck. Hélas mon certificat a disparu dans les méandres du net...

----------


## MoB

Check

----------


## Vader_666

Attention, faut pas trop "check" sinon ça se termine mal :

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Vader Président de les Gifs !  ::lol::

----------


## Vader_666

(ouais c'est bien plus classe qu'un trop classique ' :;): ')

----------


## Frite

Hep hep !



On répond pas à mes demandes ?
Feignants d'admins.  :tired: 




> J'ai changé de machine et formaté !
> 
> http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-con...-cool-fail.gif
> 
> Je ne retrouve plus mon certificul dans mes mails !
> 
> http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-con...if-parkour.gif
> 
> Merci Vader !
> ...


Ouais bon, il semble que mes gifs ne soient pas passés dans ma première raison, ceci explique peut-être cela...

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'ai changé de machine et formaté !
> 
> Je ne retrouve plus mon certificul dans mes mails !


Nan mais Frite...





> Répondez maintenant !


C'est réglé.

----------


## Frite

Merci ! 



Oops, trompé de gif.

----------


## pipoleo

Coucou les gentils gens de mumble  ::): 
Comme un gros noob :tired: je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon certif ... ::O: 
Et maintenant comme un gros bêta je peux pas aller rejoindre les gentils canards pour jouer avec eux  ::P: .
Donc si il était possible de reset le compte benou ça serait super chouette  ::):  
Merci d'avance et promis je le ferais plus ...

---------- Post added at 22h15 ---------- Previous post was at 22h00 ----------

hum ...
J'ai une autre question de noob  ::):  
Je voulais créer un compte "temporaire" en attendnat que le mien soit débloqué mais même en tentant ça on me demande toujours un mot de passe :/ 
Je n ai pas encore pris le temps de parcourir les 200 pages du topic pour voir si ma solution est dedans mais je m'y mets .
D avance merci pour vos réponses

J'avais oublié le gif  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau.  ::):

----------


## pipoleo

rhaaaaaa ça me demande tjs un mot de passe même quand j essaye de recréer un new certif .... snif qu est c que je fais de pas bien  ::(: .
J ai refait l ' assistant de certificat remis benou et une adresse mail et ça ne change rien ( évidement le enregistrer est grisé  et je sais pas pourquoi non plus ).
Quelqu'un peut il m indiquer la marche a suivre si il a déjà eu le pb ? 
Encore dsl de ma noobitude ...

----------


## DJCot

Je crois qu'il y a déjà un Benou de référencé (on jouait à BF3 ensemble).

Sinon as tu lu le premier post du topic ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ydris

Bonjour Vader_666,
Déjà merci pour ton aide précieuse. Cela ne m'a pas permis d'enlever le port enregistré quand je fais ''ajouter un nouveau'', mais en revanche j'ai réussi à me reconnecter au serveur Canard PC. Assez étrange, n'est-ce-pas ? Je ne sais pas combien de temps cela va tenir car si le problème vient de mon réseau, je serai expulsé d'ici 5/10 min. En tout cas je te tiens au courant.
Bien à toi !

----------


## pipoleo

> Je crois qu'il y a déjà un Benou de référencé (on jouait à BF3 ensemble).
> 
> Sinon as tu lu le premier post du topic ?


Salut DJCot non je ne suis pas le Benou de bf3 car je n étais pas avec les canards a l époque ...
Et j'ai lu le premier post j ai tenté de recreer un nouveau certificat mais a chaque fois il me redemande un mdp quelque soit le nick et l adresse que j utilise :/ .
J avoue par contre ne pas avoir lu l intégralité du topic , bref je vais continuer de chercher  ::(:  ( à tout hasard y a t il un compte sous le nom de pipoleo mais il me semble pas avoir utiliser celui la ).

----------


## Vader_666

Au pire tu peux tenter de désinstaller/reinstaller mumble en virant bien tout. (voir ce post)

----------


## Ydris

Tout qui marche ! Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

::):

----------


## Sao

Suite à une raison très simple répondant au doux nom de "vacances", on a dû (re)mettre en place le mode baskets sur Mumble.

Ça veut dire que tout nouvel utilisateur ne peut pas s'enregistrer tout seul (et ne peut donc pas se déplacer autre part que dans le chan de base), il faut que ce soit un admin qui le fasse. Pour ceux qui suivent, c'est l'étape 3 du premier post.
Ça durera tant que des mômes pénibles viendront ennuyer les joueurs casaniers du Mumble CPC, et ça reviendra quand ça se sera calmé !

 :;):

----------


## DJCot

Merci de l'info Sao (ou de sa confirmation suite à l'info de Flubber) !

Du coup, êtes-vous notifiés automatiquement quand quelqu'un tente de s'enregistrer, ou doit-il se manifester ici pou que l'un des admins le fasse ?

----------


## Wobak

Soit il se manifeste ici, soit il a un pote sur le mumble qui cherche un admin.

----------


## Flubber

Il peu aussi envoyer un message écrit sur mumble à un admin.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ce lien envoie vers un compte qui n'administre pas ce genre de choses. Veuillez modifier votre topic jeune troll gélatineux !  :tired:

----------


## Avathar

Merci a TotoOoOoOo pour m'avoir enlevé le certif en doublon, lui au moins il raquette pas les gifs.

----------


## Vader_666

Moi TotoOoOoOo il m'a aidé avec mon certificat et il a été comme ça :

----------


## Adsu

Si j'ai un problème de certif c'est donc >>>>>>>>>>>*TOTO*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< qu'il faut contacter ? 
C'est bien noté !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ce lien envoie vers un compte qui n'administre pas ce genre de choses. Je suis scandale ! 

Quand aux autres, je vous zut !  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

_Résultat 100% en 3 jours - Facilité de paiement !!!_
*MR TOTO0O0O0O*
Grand Admin Voyant Médium International
Spécialiste des problèmes de certificat


Spoiler Alert! 


Kick

 de l'être aimé
Retour de 

Spoiler Alert! 


ban

 définitif
Fidélité 

Spoiler Alert! 


entre canaux


Instabilité 

Spoiler Alert! 


du micro


Problèmes 

Spoiler Alert! 


de sortie audio


Même cas désespérés 

Spoiler Alert! 


_(Frite, Mariachi, Freudeu, et bien d'autres !)_


Examens 

Spoiler Alert! 


du colon


Concours 

Spoiler Alert! 


de pets


Travail 

Spoiler Alert! 


au noir


Désenvoûtement 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'écran


Impuissance 

Spoiler Alert! 


à renommer les utilisateurs


Attraction de clientèle pour les vendeurs 

Spoiler Alert! 


de chapeaux


Chance dans les projets 

Spoiler Alert! 


de phishing. _(ref. Nasir et Freudeu)_


Protection contre les mauvais 

Spoiler Alert! 


slotkicks




Spoiler Alert! 


N

u

Spoiler Alert! 


mé

rologie

Astrologie et autres... Convaincu de cette citation _"pas de problèmes sans solution"_
Travail sérieux, rapide et efficace. Discrétion totale.
Reçoit tous les jours sur RDV de 7h à 21h. Résultat 100% rapide.
*Déplacement inter-canaux possible, travaille aussi via TeamViewer.*

----------


## Vader_666



----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai ri  ::lol:: 
Vous êtes cons  :tired:

----------


## Flubber

Mode pas de basket activé, les vacances par zones c'est lourd.

----------


## Noir le Lotus

J'ai changé de PC et avec un HD grillé, j'ia perdu mon certif.

Donc avec mon nouveau certif c'est pour ça que j'arrive pas à m'enregistrer, une fois connecté ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait. Mais comme tu n'as pas mis de gif animé tu seras ensuite renommé avec un pseudo rigolo.

----------


## ds108j

*prend un air contrit*

Chers administrateurs du serveur Mumble CPC,

Suite à une erreur de ma part et au changement de disque dur de mon ordinateur portable, j'avais totalement omis de sauvegarder mon certificat sur la toile.
Ce dernier étant perdu dans les limbes informatiques pour toujours, je souhaiterais solliciter votre bienveillance pour une réinitialisation de ce dernier.

En vous remerciant par avance pour le temps que vous passerez à examiner ma requête,

Cordialement,

Ds108j

Nota bene : Veuillez trouver ci-dessous quelques petits présents.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> C'est fait. Mais comme tu n'as pas mis de gif animé tu seras ensuite renommé avec un pseudo rigolo idiot.


Corrigé.

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Ok c'est noté, mon pseudo sous Mumble, c'est Frite !!

----------


## Frite

Ce n'est pas en essayant d'usurper le nom que tu récupèreras le skill, hein...

----------


## Tar Ironn

Bonjour à tous!

Je rencontre un petit problème : je pense avoir suivi la démarche détaillée en page 1 mais je ne parviens pas à m'enregistrer sur le serveur, l'option étant indisponible (grisée). J'ai du rater un truc mais je ne vois pas quoi. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

Pseudo : Ironnymous.

Merci!

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je rencontre un petit problème : je pense avoir suivi la démarche détaillée en page 1 mais je ne parviens pas à m'enregistrer sur le serveur, l'option étant indisponible (grisée). J'ai du rater un truc mais je ne vois pas quoi. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?
> 
> Pseudo : Ironnymous.
> 
> Merci!


Ca à été dis récemment dans le topic, du fait de la recrudescence des  petit con venant sur le mumble pour foutre le souk, l'option  "s'enregistrer" est temporairement verrouillé aux modo. Faut que tu  trouves quelqu'un pour le faire.

----------


## Tar Ironn

Au temps pour moi, je n'ai pas vu cette partie de la discussion.

Merci pour la réponse!

----------


## Vader_666

De rien :3

----------


## MiniaAr

Hello, serait-il possible d'obtenir une réinitialisation de certif, pour Miniaar? Nouveau pc et certif pas sauvegardé malheureusement.  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.

----------


## Big Brother

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'obtenir une réinitialisation de certificat, pour "Maxence"? Mea Culpa, j'ai bien entendu d'oublier de sauver l'ancien avant de changer de PC.

Merci d'avance.

Edit: oubliez mon message, j'ai retrouvé une copie du certificat en fin de compte ;-).

----------


## tchekoff

Bonsoir, 
inscription faite sur le mumble. Certificat crée sous le pseudonyme : " tchekoff ".
Je remercie par avance la personne qui pourras finaliser cette inscription.
Merci par avance.
Et voici un gif animé par avance on sait jamais.
(soi-même > enregistrer étant griser)


Je reste connecté le plus possible sur le mumble en attente d'enregistrement  ::):

----------


## Sabrobitch

bien le bonjour, serait-il possible de réinitialiser mon certif svp, changement de pc et ne connaissant pas grand chose à mumble j'ai pas sauvegarder le précédent :x. mon pseudo mumble c'est Sabro-pwal. 
cordialement, Sabro  ::):

----------


## captain wil

Bonjour

Je viens du m'inscrire sur le mumble sous mon pseudo World of Tank "captain_wil"
Merci au gentil modérateur qui passera par là pour me permettre de m'enregistrer :D
Merci par avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait. Par contre comme tu n'as pas mis de gif, tu auras un pseudo rigolo quand tu reviendras mouhaha !

---------- Post added at 14h17 ---------- Previous post was at 14h16 ----------




> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens du m'inscrire sur le mumble sous mon pseudo World of Tank "captain_wil"
> Merci au gentil modérateur qui passera par là pour me permettre de m'enregistrer :D
> Merci par avance.


Ca aussi c'est fait.

---------- Post added at 14h21 ---------- Previous post was at 14h17 ----------

Et le mode basket est enlevé, vous n'avez plus besoin qu'un admin vous enregistre, vous pouvez maintenant le faire comme des grands !  ::):

----------


## captain wil

Merci beaucoup c'est du rapide
j'ai mon image mais je ne sais pas la mettre désolé :/

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Bonsoir , 

est-ce normal qu'en rentrant les infos du serveur Mumble CPC, cela donne ceci ?

[22:11:49] La connexion au serveur à échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.

----------


## Wobak

J'aurais tendance à répondre "non". Tu peux nous montrer à quoi ressemble ta fenetre de connexion ?

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

non c'est bon :D

en fait j'avais betement utiliser le lien Mumble au debut du premier post et il n'y avait rien qui concernant le certificat quand je lancais Mumble


(en fait le lien vers mumble dans le topic pointe vers une ancienne version, c'est trompeur car je pense que c'est ça qui m'a embêté)

----------


## Vader_666

Je vais corriger le lien qui pointe vers une version plus ancienne en effet...

----------


## Koala77

Hop la camarades. Je reviens sur le mumble après une looooongue absence. Oui oui, c'est pour jouer à Titanfall comme tout le monde, pas de blagues hein. J'ai toujours mon certificat (wééééé) donc je peux me connecter au serveur, mais impossible de rejoindre le channel de TF, on m'a dit que c'était une protection anti Kevin. JE NE M'APPELLE PAS KEVIN, promis, juré, craché par terre (rrrraueck... pffft... voilà c'est fait). Est-ce qu'un gentil admin (ou un même admin con, je suis pas difficile) peut m'autoriser, silvouplé.

Je jette ce regard charmeur à qui pourvoira à ma requête :

----------


## Vader_666

Plus de protection, tu peux normalement t'enregistrer tout seul (procédure décrite dans le 1er post). Enfin sous réserve que des relous hier soir n'aient pas nécessité la remise en place du bouclier :3

----------


## Koala77

Super, je vais me "soi enregistrer" (on dirait du quebéquois) ce soir. Cimer Vader (et ça rime en plus).

----------


## captain wil

J'ai enfin compris comment mettre les images il fallait que je passe en mode avancé  ::rolleyes:: 


Y aurait-il un gentil modérateur pour changer mon pseudo mumble maintenant que j'ai pu mettre ma gif ? :D

----------


## Chacai

Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sous mumble avec chacai comme pseudo (celui du forum). J'espère pouvoir jouer au plus vite avec les canards, notamment sur titanfall!

----------


## christobuche

salut a tous j'ai un pote qui s'est fait bannir du mumble parce qu'il faisait le con. Qui contacter pour qu'il puisse se reco?

----------


## Sao

Salut. En même temps s'il faisait le con ... Il faisait quoi ?
Il peut peut-être venir demander lui-même et s'excuser aussi ?

----------


## christobuche

> Salut. En même temps s'il faisait le con ... Il faisait quoi ?
> Il peut peut-être venir demander lui-même et s'excuser aussi ?


ok je lui dit

----------


## morloeil

Perso, j'ai subis ceci:

[18:37:08] Opossum déconnecté.
[18:37:19] Oposseum connecté.
[18:37:19] Oposseum a été déplacé depuis le salon Canard PC par le serveur.

Évidement, je n'y suis pour rien, j'aimerais piger.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> salut a tous j'ai un pote qui s'est fait bannir du mumble parce qu'il faisait le con. Qui contacter pour qu'il puisse se reco?


Il se peut aussi qu'il ne soit pas débanni. Comme on est pas à la garderie et qu'on a franchement autre chose à faire que faire les flics, je dois avouer que réintégrer un potentiel relou ne me motiv' pas des masses.
Va falloir que les admins aient le cul qui brille pour un déban.

----------


## Chacai

> Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire sous mumble avec chacai comme pseudo (celui du forum). J'espère pouvoir jouer au plus vite avec les canards, notamment sur titanfall!


J'ai oublié ça!

----------


## Sao

> Perso, j'ai subis ceci:
> 
> [18:37:08] Opossum déconnecté.
> [18:37:19] Oposseum connecté.
> [18:37:19] Oposseum a été déplacé depuis le salon Canard PC par le serveur.
> 
> Évidement, je n'y suis pour rien, j'aimerais piger.


Je dirais que tu as eu une micro-déco, ça arrive souvent.
Si tu fais attention tu verras que n'importe qui qui arrive sur Mumble a ce message "Machintruc a été déplacé par le serveur".




> J'ai oublié ça! http://www.smmichelangelo.livorno.org/kenshiro.gif


En fait tu attends d'être enregistré c'est ça ?
Tu peux sortir du chan "Mare aux canards" ou non ? Si oui, tu es enregistré et tu cherches le chan Titanfall (partie FPS), si non attends dedans, un admin t'enregistrera à la mano.
On a eu pas mal de relous récemment avec les vacances, c'est peut-être pour ça que tu ne peux pas t'enregistrer tout seul, il faut que ce soit un admin qui le fasse.

----------


## morloeil

> Je dirais que tu as eu une micro-déco, ça arrive souvent.
> Si tu fais attention tu verras que n'importe qui qui arrive sur Mumble a ce message "Machintruc a été déplacé par le serveur".
> 
> 
> 
> En fait tu attends d'être enregistré c'est ça ?
> Tu peux sortir du chan "Mare aux canards" ou non ? Si oui, tu es enregistré et tu cherches le chan Titanfall (partie FPS), si non attends dedans, un admin t'enregistrera à la mano.
> On a eu pas mal de relous récemment avec les vacances, c'est peut-être pour ça que tu ne peux pas t'enregistrer tout seul, il faut que ce soit un admin qui le fasse.


Si tu lis bien tu te rends compte que mon pseudo a changé entre temps, je sais ce qu’est une micro déco.

----------


## Sao

Ha ouais en effet, c'est chelou ton truc là.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

On a supprimé pas mal de vieux certificuls de la base de données de mumble. Peut-être que ça vient de là et que le serveur t'as refilé un vieux certificul ?

----------


## morloeil

J'ai jamais eu ce pseudo.

----------


## Sao

C'est encore un coup de la police Teamspeak ça. Sûr.
Je te renommerai en rentrant si c'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## morloeil

La police teamspeak ?

----------


## Chacai

> Je dirais que tu as eu une micro-déco, ça arrive souvent.
> Si tu fais attention tu verras que n'importe qui qui arrive sur Mumble a ce message "Machintruc a été déplacé par le serveur".
> 
> 
> 
> En fait tu attends d'être enregistré c'est ça ?
> Tu peux sortir du chan "Mare aux canards" ou non ? Si oui, tu es enregistré et tu cherches le chan Titanfall (partie FPS), si non attends dedans, un admin t'enregistrera à la mano.
> On a eu pas mal de relous récemment avec les vacances, c'est peut-être pour ça que tu ne peux pas t'enregistrer tout seul, il faut que ce soit un admin qui le fasse.


J'ai le message la connexion au serveur a échoué
L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion et ce en continu

----------


## LoLoNATO

> L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion et ce en continu


Idem depuis 20 minutes.

Edit: Maintenant ça marche.

Ha bha en fait non. Je suis bloqué dans la Mare  ::(: 

Edit2: Pour finir c'est bon!

----------


## flochy

> J'ai oublié ça! http://www.smmichelangelo.livorno.org/kenshiro.gif


Attention, une gif animée qui ne bouge pas, c'est une gif. Ça compte pas pareil.

----------


## Vader_666

Et donc tu as le seum Oposseum ?

----------


## morloeil

Oui dans la mesure ou le pseudo n'as toujours pas été changé.

----------


## Vader_666

Donc tu portes bien ton nouveau pseudo, CQFD.  ::lol:: 
Le changement de pseudo est un risque inhérent à la connexion au mumble CPC.

----------


## morloeil

Oké

----------


## Sao

C'est bon je t'ai renommé, tu pourras dormir tranquille.

----------


## Shamanix

Gloup, gloup.

Y aurais il un admin pour crée un chan Star Citizen sur le MUmble ? Je sais que la sortie de l'open world n'es pas prévue avant la fin de l'année, mais avec la sortie prochaine du module dogfight et le nombre de plus en plus important de gens dans la guilde CPC du dit S.C, bref on se retrouve de plus en plus souvent pour des sessions MUmble ou on est obliger de squatter le chan Planetside 2.

Alors c'est pas que sa dérange beaucoup (ce chan est presque toujours vide), mais ce n'est pas tres pratique pour les petits nouveaux qui cherchent tous un chan Star Citizen et qui forcément ne le trouve pas si il ne passent pas sur le bon topic du fofo.
Et puis merde, c'est Star Citizen tout de même  ::P: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## JazzMano

Mais vous faites quoi sur mumble ? Je veux dire, vous jouez au module hangar ensemble ?

----------


## Shamanix

Bah on discute de la tonne d'infos déja dispo sur le jeux et on se branle (virtuellement, enfin j’espère  ::P:  ) sur nos acquisitions de vaisseaux dans lesquels certains ont mis des sommes indécentes ^^

----------


## Zdravomir

Il faut avoir une autorisation pour rejoindre le canal Teso du mumble ?

----------


## MoB

Non.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il faut avoir une autorisation pour rejoindre le canal Teso du mumble ?

----------


## Shamanix

Alors, pour le chan Star Citizen ? Oui ? Non ?
Y'a il seulement des admins Mumble qui passent sur ce topic ? ^^

----------


## Vader_666

Des admins mumbles ? Ici ?

----------


## Catel

Ca y est ! J'ai un micro casque.

Merci à keulz de m'avoir aidé à configurer cette pourriture.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shamanix

> Des admins mumbles ? Ici ?
> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/albums/Or...lishReborn.gif


Ha ok je vois  ::P: 
Bref, il faudra que j’essaie d'en chopper un directement sur le Mumble.

----------


## Sao

Alors on voulait des chans Star Citizen ?
Alors comme ça on en voulait ?

Demander des chans c'est toujours se risquer à errer sous des noms ridicules, et c'est maintenant chose faite pour Star Citoyen.

----------


## Vader_666

> Ha ok je vois 
> Bref, il faudra que j’essaie d'en chopper un directement sur le Mumble.


Alala ces jeunes qui ne savent plus saisir le second degré... C'est triste. 



1er post (par moi-même  ::P: )




> Liste des admins/modérateurs du Mumble : Flubber, Wobak, Vader, Merko, dolido, Toto0o0o0o, Roland Flure, Ezechiel, Wazatiste, Saosul, dafloc, Master Of Boulet et Greenthumb.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Boitameuh

Surtout Toto0o0o0o en fait, qui ajoute une touche de passion à son efficacité légendaire  :B):

----------


## von morgan

Salut tout le monde, je ne peux plus enter sur les canaux de chat de canard pc. Quand je me connect a serveur CPC, ça me dit que je me suis connecté avec un nom d'utilisateur invalide (von morgan), comment se fait ce t il? J'avais gardé mon certif sur une clé usb mais ça ne sert a rien si mon nom d'utilisateur ne passe pas.

---------- Post added at 22h50 ---------- Previous post was at 22h47 ----------

Notez que j'utilise la version 1.2.3 de mumble, est ce que je dois passer à la 1.2.5? Je doute que ça resolve mon probleme mais si il le faut je l'installerai.

----------


## Shamanix

Mais lool ! Il faut dire aussi que sur CPC le second degres est élever a un niveau asser spécial  ::P: 

Mais bon, si le chan SC est crée c'est cool, merci a toi Sao, j'irais voir ça en rentrant ce soir.

----------


## Vader_666

Un truc tout con mais essaye sans espace dans ton pseudo...

----------


## von morgan

Je vais tenter le coup, j'ai essayé avec von_morgan,  là le cpc me laisse passer, mais je ne peux que rentrer sur la canal de la mare aux canards. Tous les autres canaux auquels j'avais accès avant me sont interdits. 

Qu'est ce qui se passe, y a un boycotte des vieux joueurs de plus de 45 piges? Je sais bien qu'à mon âge je devrai rouler en z3 pour essayer d'attraper des jeunettes de 30 berges plutôt que de perdre les quelques années qu'il me reste à jouer aux jeux vidéos, mais que voulez-vous, j'ai pas mon permis et ma femme sera pas d'accord.

----------


## MoB

Nan c'est juste qu'on a des relous ce soir, donc c'est le mod pas de basket tu rentres pas.
Essaye de te connecter dans les 5 minutes que je puisse te donner les droits.

----------


## von morgan

Ok je lance mumble.

Ce que je ne comprends pas?c'est le nom d'utilisateurs invalide, sur mon certif c'est bien von morgan, d'ailleurs mumble affiche von morgan automatiquement, preuve que c'est bien le nom inscrit dans sa base de données.

---------- Post added at 22h37 ---------- Previous post was at 22h18 ----------

Yes, merci, maintenant ça marche, par contre comme j'ai testé de rentrer mon nom sans espace,  mumble l'a gardé en mémoire. Faudra pas que j'oubli que c'est vonmorgan en lieu et place de von morgan. Merci master, ça faisait trois jours que je ne pouvais plus communiquer dans dayZ et teso.

----------


## MoB

Pas de souci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Ben... Là je te dirais bien de tenter ça : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post7512280

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

On me demande un mot de passe lorsque je veux me connecter, pourtant je n'en ai pas créé.

(Nouveau certificat créé il y a une heure, je l'ai enregistré sur mon pc comme demandé)

Une bêtise de ma part ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu utilises un pseudo déjà réservé?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Tu utilises un pseudo déjà réservé?


Yo, je ne pense pas utiliser de pseudo réservé sinon je n'aurai pas pu créer le certificat non ?

Bon hier j'ai crée un autre certificat, on m'attendais pour une partie de eu4. je peux encore me connecter avec ce certif donc tout va bien  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Le problème est pas tellement le pseudo utilisé à la création du certificat (ça ne passe pas par un serveur central), mais lorsque tu te connecte sur un serveur mumble. Par exemple Si tu te connecte avec le pseudo MrSlurp, le serveur verra que ce pseudo est déjà enregistré, et vérifiera si le certificat que tu utilise correspond bien à celui mémorisé pour MrSlurp, si ce n'est pas le bon, alors il demandera un mot de passe.
Cela veux aussi dire que tu peux avoir des pseudo complètement différents sur divers serveur mumble, avec le même certificat.

----------


## Turgon

Je suis en train d'essayer de connecter deux comptes mumble sur mon ordi (pour passer de la musique dans les parties d'EUIV), mais je me heurte à un problème.

Je fais ce qui est dit dans l'OP : je crée un nouveau répertoire mumble et j'y place un mumble.ini vide. Une fois bricolé un raccourci, je peux lancer deux mumbles en même temps. Toutefois, quand je demande à me connecter sous un nouveau nom "jukebox_anton" au lieu de mon pseudo "Turgon" habituel, le serveur me propose un certificat. Si j'accepte sa demande, je me retrouve avec mon certificat sous mon nom de "Turgon".

Est-il alors réellement possible d'avoir deux comptes sur mumble comme il est dit dans l'OP ou bien il a été décidé de ne pas autoriser ça sur le serveur CPC ? Ou bien je suis un gros nul ?

Edit : je me rends compte que je ne suis pas clair. *Comment créer un deuxième certificat ?* Là même en créant un fichier mumble.ini je ne peux qu'accepter de reprendre le certificat mumble de mon pseudo d'origine.

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'as du rater quelque chose, parce que j'ai aucun problème à connecter mon "multi mumble", tu as bien recrée un autre certif?
Pour vérifier, quand tes deux mumble sont lancé, tu vas dans "configuer => assistant de certificat" de chaque instance, et tu vérifie que les infos dans le cadre "Certificat actuel" sont bien différent.

----------


## Turgon

Ah, ben pour le coup ça vient de fonctionner. J'ignore pourquoi d'ailleurs, mais je n'arrivais pas à créer de second certificat.

Merci pour la réponse cependant  :;): 
Et merci à vous tous pour l'entretien du mumble et vos conseils sans qui mes parties en ligne seraient tristesse et désolation.  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si jamais quelqu'un se plaint de ton mumble qui joue de la musique, n'oublie pas de lui indiquer qu'il à la possibilité de ne plus écouter ton "sound player" (c'est justement tout l'avantage de la méthode bi-mumble).
On peut faire les cons sur mumble, mais toujours dans le respect de tous les canards  :;):

----------


## Turgon

> Si jamais quelqu'un se plaint de ton mumble qui joue de la musique, n'oublie pas de lui indiquer qu'il à la possibilité de ne plus écouter ton "sound player" (c'est justement tout l'avantage de la méthode bi-mumble).
> On peut faire les cons sur mumble, mais toujours dans le respect de tous les canards


C'est justement pour cette raison que je fais ça à l'aide d'un bi-mumble  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

gg mentalité

----------


## MoB

Ils m'ont pas fait le plaisir de revenir, pourtant je les ai surveillé.

----------


## Vader_666

*Mode Basket ON*
Suite à une attaque de petits relous, nous avons mis activé le mode masket.
Par conséquent un admin doit vous enregistrer pour que vous puissiez vous déplacer sur le mumble. N'hésitez pas à vous signaler ici si aucun admin ne se manifeste directement sur le mumble.

Désolé pour la gêne occasionnée.

----------


## Aerial

C'était donc ça, Will Smith qui venait nous dire en français qu'on était pas seul dans l'univers....

----------


## Bleuzaille

Hello,

Je me manifeste ici pour qu'on m'enregistre.
Pseudo Mumble : Bleuzaille.

Et j'ai sauvegardé mon certificat sur le cloud de Gougeule.
Donc je ne ferais chier qu'une fois....

Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon pour la personne au dessus normalement  ::):

----------


## Gafda

Yop les canards. J'ai exporté puis importé mon certificat pour le mettre sur mon pc portable, mais ce con de mumble refuse de me logger (il me dit : mauvais mdp ou certificat).
Une idée du problème ? parce que je suis à quelques milliers de km de mon autre pc  :tired:

----------


## Carpette

Pseudo différent ?

----------


## Gafda

> Pseudo différent ?


J'ai toujours le même pseudo (Gafda). 

Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'il y a 2 semaines, j'ai réussi à me co avec mon certificul fraîchement importé, et là, pouf, plus rien.  :tired: 


Cela dit en passant, je trouve ça cool le fait que vous ayez bloqué les inscriptions au mumble. Il n'était pas rare que des kikoos venaient faire chier en gueulant sur le mumble. Quand on joue à DayZ c'est très perturbant  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton enregistrement sur le serveur. Normalement tu devrais pouvoir te reconnecter. Par contre il faudra qu'un admin t'enregistre à nouveau.

----------


## Gafda

> J'ai supprimé ton enregistrement sur le serveur. Normalement tu devrais pouvoir te reconnecter. Par contre il faudra qu'un admin t'enregistre à nouveau.


Merci  :;): 

Du coup, il faut que je choppe un admin sur le mumble pour qu'il m'enregistre  ::): 

Pour ne pas mettre en pièce la tradition du gif :

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as été enregistré  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Classe ce gif !  ::lol::

----------


## Gafda

> Classe ce gif !


Ouais, il y a un air de CPC dedans  :tired:

----------


## zarb

Coin coin all!
+1 pour une demande d'enregistrement mumble, pseudo: ZarbyOo
+1 aussi pour le gif 
merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Ouais c'est vrai ca + 1 pour le gif !





Wait ...

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Zarb.

----------


## Hota

Bonsoir, 
Une demande d'enregistrement pour mumble avec le pseudo : "Hota" please !
Merci \o/

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Un savoureux admin pourrait-il enregistrer un non moins savoureux pote à moi ? 

"Anthone" qu'il s'appelle.

Moult remerciements de la part de... BATDOGE !!!



edit : si jamais son pseudo est déjà pris, merci de me le signaler.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Merci, ça fonctionne. ::):

----------


## Jaxxi

Yop 

Demande d'enregistrement pseudo Jaxxi 

Merci d'avance ;D

"Oubli du gif....."

----------


## MoB

Pas de Gif donc ça sera peut être Joe_le_Taxi ton futur pseudo.

----------


## Anselme16

Bonjour, j'essaie de joindre le mumble, j'ai créé un certificat, j'ai rejoint le serveur, mais impossible de m'enregistrer, le bouton soi-même -> enregistrer est grisé, du coup je suis coincé dans la mare aux canards. Le tout premier post de ce topic "tuto de la dernière chance" ne dit rien là dessus, le problème est où en fait?

edit : j'ai l'impression que l'auto enregistrement n'est plus d'actualité, suffirait-il de demander à un admin de se faire enregistrer en échange d'un gif?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Il faut qu'un admin valide ton compte, en ce moment l'auto enregistrement est désactivé.
Demande avec un joli jif et ce devrait être fait rapidement  :;):

----------


## Anselme16

c'est bon ! j'ai ajouté un gif à mon post en edit  ::): 

(je suis actuellement connecté dans la mare aux canards sous le pseudo "anselme16")

----------


## VOLK

Bon a peine arrivé je vais passer pour le boulet de service, mais étant habitué aux authentification via mot de passe je suis un peu largué par votre procédure d'authentification. (J'veux bien être souple mais il y a des limites!) 

En clair:
j'ai suivit le joyeux tuto de la dernière chance. 
1) j'ai ajouté le serveur : ça m'a fait kiffer
2) j'ai rentré mes infos, ça m'a fait jubiler 
3) J'ai atterri le fion dans la marre au canard : ça m'a fait jouir (quoi que l’accueil était effectivement un peu froid) 
4) J'ai enregistrer mon certif: je le sentais bien 
5) le bouton "s'enregistrer" sur le menu déroulant "soi-même" ne marche pas: ça m'a fait chier? 

Comment résoudre ce problèmes ? Merki

---------- Post added at 18h00 ---------- Previous post was at 17h59 ----------

et ben en faite c'est bon, comparse Anselme16 a eu le même problème que moi! j'attends donc qu'un gentil admin accepte ma candidature!

----------


## Wobak

VOLK : done.

----------


## Anselme16

et moi? é_è

----------


## MoB

Fait, il fallait que tu sois connecté pour le faire.

----------


## Jaxxi

Actuellement connecté dans 'La marre aux canards'  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait et tu as de la chance pour le gif, car Joe_le_taxi je trouve ca pas mal quand même.

----------


## Gafda

> Fait et tu as de la chance pour le gif, car Joe_le_taxi je trouve ca pas mal quand même.


C'est vrai que ça en jette comme pseudo  ::ninja::

----------


## Nowey

Bonjour, je souhaiterai être enregistrer sur le mumble , merci . Pseudo : Nowey

----------


## MoB

Fait, tu peux te balader où tu veux maintenant.

----------


## Vader_666

::lol::

----------


## Sangoon

Salut les canards j'aurais besoin d'un enregistrement sur le mumble avec le pseudo Sangoon svp

----------


## zarb

Coin coin,
Merci Vader-666, je prefere à 667 (cf video) !!
Petite demande pour mon pote non inscrit pour le moment sur cpc, mais prochainement je pense, son pseudo: aurelan.
En ce moment connecté.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## malboyoo

Bonsoir, j'aurais besoin d'un accès au mumble pour rejoindre certains canards jouant à Wildstar.  ::): 

Pseudo: Malbo

----------


## ardillon

Salut messieurs les Admins, je viens de me créer un nouveau certif mumble avec ce pseudo My$tiK, histoire d'être syncro avec mon pseudo steam actuel ...
Pouvez vous me l'enregistrer, merci

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens d'enregistrer Aurelan et Sangoon. Nous avons besoin que vous soyez connecté sur le mumble pour vous enregistrer. Dans l'idéal restez connecté le temps qu'un admin vous repère en train de patienter tout en haut  :;):

----------


## Sangoon

Merci Vader_666
:D

----------


## Ithilsul

Coucou !

Ça fait 2 ans que je n'ai pas touché à Mumble. Je suis sur un PC temporaire qui ne l'a jamais connu, j'ai sagement suivi l'OP, mais en fait c'est pas comme que c'est dit ? J'ai créé un certificat, mais ça ne permet pas de s'enregistrer soi-même ?  ::sad:: 

Donc je souhaite m'enregistrer en tant que Ithilsul, sivouplééé. (que Ithilsul, pas le sivouplééé  :tired: )

----------


## MimiNiature

Salut les canards, j'aurais besoin d'un enregistrement sur le mumble avec le pseudo MimiNiature s'il vous plait.

----------


## MoB

Vous avez de la chance que vos pseudo m'inspire pas. Ceci étant si quelqu'un à plus d'imagination que moi, il est le bien venu.

Vous êtes enregistré tout les deux.

----------


## shlagevuk

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin d'un enregistrement sur le mumble sous le pseudo de shlagevuk.

Merci!

----------


## Vader_666

Si personne ne l'a fait il faut que tu sois présent sur le serveur pour que nous puissions le faire.  ::):

----------


## TiNitro

Bonjour les canards,

je ne suis pas sur que le tuto en 1ere page soit encore à jour. J'ai essayé de suivre toutes les étapes mais, arrivé  l'étape enregistrement, ce menu reste grisé chez moi. Et l'accès aux différentes rubriques du Mumble m'est refusé. 

Je ne vois pas bien quelle étape j'ai manqué  ::(:

----------


## MoB

Simplement qu'en ce moment, période scolaire oblige, on a fermé l'entrée. Donc faut montrer patte blanche pour qu'un admin t'enregistre.

----------


## TiNitro

Ce qui vient d'être fait!! Merci les canards

----------


## Atanatar

Bonjour a tous et a toutes,
J'aimerais m'enregistrer sur le mumble sous le pseudo d'Atanar, pour rejoindre la communauté d'eso :3

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Atanatar.

----------


## Zebax

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je pourrais me faire enregistrer sur mumble sous le pseudo de Zebax s'il vous plait ?

----------


## AzertyDarkPower

Bonjour, j'aimerais me faire enregistrer pour rejoindre un boulet un de vos joueurs :D Psycho_AD

j'aimerais me faire enregistrer sous le pseudo: AzertyDarkPower


voila voila merci d'avance.

 ::):

----------


## Nab

Hey, j'aimerais bien m'enregistrer, vu qu'on doit demander.

Pseudo : Nab

Donc voilà, je sais pas combien de temps d'attente il y a mais merci d'avance.

----------


## Rwandral

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerai être enregistré sur le mumble sous le nom de Rwandral.
Je vous en remercie  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Rwandral. Pour les personnes au dessus, il faut que vous soyez sur le serveur pour que l'on puisse vous enregistrer. Si vous pouvez, restez connecté (même afk) : nous enregistrons les personnes qui postent ici et que nous voyons connectées dans le salon par défaut  ::):

----------


## Nab

Okay, je laisse tourner toute l'aprèm  :;): 

Pseudo : Nab

----------


## Rwandral

Merci à vous

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Nab  ::):

----------


## Nab

Merci Vader! Je suppose que c'est pas toujours facile de gérer tout ce bordel, donc bien joué!  :;):  Tu gères!

Nab'

----------


## Vader_666

*Mode Basket OFF*
Vous pouvez maintenant vous enregistrer tout seul, sans l'intervention d'un admin. Nous nous réservons le droit de remettre un physionomiste à l'entrée si de nouveaux petits plaisantins retentent une percée  ::):

----------


## Nab

Maintenant c'est plus vraiment les vacances, tout les vacanciers zone A sont en train de faire leurs devoirs à l'arrache!  ::P:

----------


## TiNitro

J'en profite pour demander s'il est possible de créer un salon "AssettoCorsa dans la rubrique "Voitures et sport".
Maintenant que le multi est sorti on va éviter de squatter les autres salons  :;): 

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Bon ben... Ça a pas duré longtemps.
*Mode Basket ON*

Merci de reposter ici pour que l'on vous enregistre sur le serveur. Restez connecté dans le chan par défaut "La mare aux canards" et les admins vous enregistrerons.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Qu'est ce qui s'est passé ? Invasion de jeunes aux voies stridentes et aux gouts douteux ?

----------


## Vader_666

Non, il y a toujours des gens qui trouvent amusant d'embêter les autres.

----------


## Gafda

> Non, il y a toujours des gens qui trouvent amusant d'embêter les autres.


Je parie que tu parles du mec qui s'appelle "Homer", il est venu nous faire chier dans le chan Endless Space, et comme par hasard, avec un synthé de la voix de super Homer S  ::lol::

----------


## chasseombre

Bonsoir, Est il possible d'enregistrer "Chasseombre" pour que je puisse venir dans le chan World Of Tanks ? 

Merci !

Impossible de m'enregistrer malgré la mise en place du certificat, j'ai eu un problème de speudo à la 1ere connexion, d'ou le soucis (du moins je pense)

----------


## Kamiru

Bonsoirrrrr ! est ce qu'il serait possible de m'enregistrer avec le pseudo "Kamiru" s'il vous plais ?  
merci beaucoup !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Kamiru fait.

----------


## Wondercag

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec l'accès sur le Mumble des Canards. Je parie que c'est un grand classique : J'ai changé de PC et je n'ai pas pensé à sauvegarder mon certificat. Du coup, pas moyen d'y accéder.

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci d'avance.

Wondercag

----------


## MoB

> Que puis-je faire ?


Lire le premier post comme le titre du topic le demande ?

----------


## Wondercag

Désolé : j'ai attéri directement à la dernière page via un autre topic, donc pas vu.

----------


## Anselme16

ça serait peut être sympa de changer l'accueil du mumble ainsi que le premier post de ce topic pour que tous les nouveaux ne galèrent pas à essayer de comprendre pourquoi ils ne peuvent pas d'enregistrer...

----------


## Vader_666

Pour l'OP tu veux dire que le second paragraphe commençant par un titre écrit en gros et en rouge expliquant la situation n'est pas assez voyant ? :3

On va modifier le message d'accueil, voui.

----------


## TehHolyOne

salut,

je peux me faire enregistrer avec tehholyone? je suis dans la mare  :Cigare:

----------


## Sao

Done pour le monsieur au-dessus.

----------


## TehHolyOne

Merci chef  ::P:  !

----------


## Romanito

Salut le monde.

Alors ayé, je me suis enregistré sur le serveur, et je crois que d'entrée j'ai cafouillé quelque part. Je me suis loggé la première fois, tout marchait bien, certificat enregistré et tout et tout. Je me déconnecté, je tente une reconnexion, et PAF ! "Mauvais certificat ou mot de passe".

En installant mumble, j'avais utilisé l'auto-génération de certificat, puis j'en ai regénéré un propre avec pseudo et adresse mail. Bien évidemment, je n'ai sauvegardé que le second, hu hu. J'ai peur que le serveur ait enregistré le premier certificat. Ça serait possible de me désinscrire pour que je puisse remettre le bon certificat siouplé ? Merciiii.

----------


## MoB

Fait, et notez les autres : CA c'est un gif de qualité !!!

----------


## Romanito

Merci chef, ça marche !

Un gif bonus de remerciement :

----------


## Dicentim

Bonjour, 
Hum, Suite au plantage de mon NAS sur lequel était mon certificat puis reformatage dans la précipitation je me retrouve Grosjean comme devant (ou comme Sébastien...). 
Pseudo : Dicentim
Promis dès que vous faites le nécessaire je me l'envoie par mail afin d'éviter ceci :
 

P. S.  : je ne sais pas si c'est important mais je ne pourrai me connecter sur Mumble que dans environ 2h.
Merci

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Dicentim.

----------


## Dicentim

Merci et bonne fêtes à toutes vos mamans !!

----------


## AubeS2

Bonjours possibilité de m'enregistrer en temp que JC_Cesar svp? Merci.

----------


## Charmide

Y'aurait-t-il moyen d'avoir un peu plus de canaux un peu plus catégorisés sur la section Wildstar, qui commence à déborder en cette phase de pré-release (un peu comme leurs serveurs) ? 

Genre Donjon 1/2, PvE 1/2, PvP 1/2 ça devrait correspondre à la charge/aux activités.

Bien cordialement,

----------


## Sao

C'est fait, mais ça s'appelle pas PVP & cie.

----------


## Charmide

Hum, merci bien, ces chans n'en sont pas moins classes.

----------


## Gafda

> Fait, et notez les autres : CA c'est un gif de qualité !!!


Trop de chats dans le même gif, cela altère tes facultés cognitives, c'est pour ça que tu le trouves bien  ::ninja::

----------


## gun

Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer sur mumble je suis Kalibrage et j'attends dans la mare  ::):

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Possible de se faire enregistrer ? Je suis sous Yggdrahsil.

----------


## Vader_666

Faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour être enregistré par un admin  ::):

----------


## yggdrahsil

Mwarf, j'avais oublié de préciser qu'il faudrait supprimer mon ancien certificat.

----------


## Memory

Pour info (les Admins) , je serais là ce soir pour me faire "valider" sur le mumble. Merci à vous =)

----------


## AubeS2

> Bonjours possibilité de m'enregistrer en temp que JC_Cesar svp? Merci.


Encore une foit je suis actuellement dans la mare .

----------


## Maomam

Hmm, quelqu'un peut supprimer mon certificat au nom de.. Maomam ?
Merci !

PS : et sinon j'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur, c'est normal ?
PS2 : j'ai rien dit

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Memory  ::): 

---------- Post added at 21h07 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------

Yggdrahsil, j'ai supprimé ton ancien utilisateur; je t'ai enregistré et renommé avec ton pseudo d'origine.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Ah cool merci, j'ai vu que j'étais authentifié, je comprenais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Memory

Merci !!  :;):

----------


## Big Brother

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible d'enregistrer l'utilisateur suivant: "Oxymore".

D'avance merci.

----------


## Slakers

Salut a tous, je me suis inscrit sur votre mumble, pourriez vous m'accepter ? Merci bien.

----------


## Tyryana

Bonjour,

Est il possible d'enregistrer Tyryana svp ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

Bonjour à tous. Pour vous enregistrer nous avons besoin que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Pour tout ceux qui ont posté ici, n'hésitez pas à rester connecté, même si vous êtes afk, nous enregistrons les personnes qui ont laissé un message ici même si elle ne répondent pas  :;):

----------


## Maomam

> Bonjour à tous. Pour vous enregistrer nous avons besoin que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Pour tout ceux qui ont posté ici, n'hésitez pas à rester connecté, même si vous êtes afk, nous enregistrons les personnes qui ont laissé un message ici même si elle ne répondent pas


La réponse à la question que je n'osais poser. Merci  ::):

----------


## Gancko

Ajouté par Flubber.

----------


## Sao

Lis le premier post !

----------


## Sybevzbaq

Bonsoir !

Ci-après un court résumé de ce qui m'amène ici :
À l'issue d'une partie de Dota2 durant laquelle je chattais avec un canard via mumble, j'ai perdu la connexion à Steam (alors qu'internet et tout le reste, dont mumble, fonctionne correctement). Pas moyen de faire entendre raison au bouzin de manière soft, donc reboot de la machine. Là je retrouve Steam, mais surprise ! Mumble est devenu amnésique. Pas de trace du serveur Canard PC que j'avais enregistré.

Qu'à cela ne tienne, je l'ajoute à nouveau à l'aide des informations de la première page de ce thread (que j'avais utilisé il y a un moment lors de la première utilisation).
J'avais auparavant importé mon certificat (précieusement sauvegardé comme indiqué dans la première page).

Mauvaise surprise à nouveau : j'obtiens le message suivant lors de la tentative de connexion :

Ça n'a pas l'air bien grave, mais si je clique sur « Oui », étonnament, il ne se passe rien d'autre qu'une fermeture de cette fenêtre, pour mieux la rouvrir immédiatement. Et je peux cliquer comme ça sur Oui aussi longtemps que je veux, rien de mieux ne se passe (à part l'ajout de lignes dans le panneau de gauche comme sur l'image qui suite).



Si je clique sur « Non », il ne se passe juste rien.

Une aide charitable peut-elle m'indiquer ce que j'ai raté ?

----------


## Sybevzbaq

OK, une désinstallation n'y a pas suffi ; mais une désinstallation puis suppression de %users%/AppData/Roaming/Mumble a permis de résoudre le problème.

----------


## zeph82

Banjour ! une petite certif au nom de Zeph serait vachement glucose !



---------- Post added at 18h08 ---------- Previous post was at 17h01 ----------

Bien, il semble que cela fonctionne, merci.

----------


## Fastela

Il parait que je dois demander pour une certif alors voilà je demande.

----------


## Seboss

Salut les canards ! J'ai pu m'enregistrer tout seul comme un grand sans rien demander à personne, c'est normal ?  ::O: 
Et hum, pour ce qui est de créer un nouveau salon (en l'occurrence pour Elite Dangerous, que je n'ai pas vu dans la liste), comment donc que ça se passe ?
Merci !

----------


## The Kusabi

Coin coin  ::): 
J'ai perdu mon certificat, j'aimais récupérer SVP mon pseudo : The_Kusabi


Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut les canards ! J'ai pu m'enregistrer tout seul comme un grand sans rien demander à personne, c'est normal ? 
> Et hum, pour ce qui est de créer un nouveau salon (en l'occurrence pour Elite Dangerous, que je n'ai pas vu dans la liste), comment donc que ça se passe ?
> Merci !


Je ne sais pas ou ça en est pour le mode basket. Dernière infos que j'avais tu ne pouvais pas t'enregistrer tout seul, mais peut-être qu'un head admin a enlevé ça.

Concernant le salon je l'ai créé.

---------- Post added at 20h53 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------




> Coin coin 
> J'ai perdu mon certificat, j'aimais récupérer SVP mon pseudo : The_Kusabi
> 
> http://toctoc_cmoi.kazeo.com/sites/f..._2261582-M.gif
> Merci d'avance


J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir reprendre ton pseudo. Essaye de t'enregistrer, si ça marche pas reposte ici  ::):

----------


## Seboss

> Je ne sais pas ou ça en est pour le mode basket. Dernière infos que j'avais tu ne pouvais pas t'enregistrer tout seul, mais peut-être qu'un head admin a enlevé ça.
> 
> Concernant le salon je l'ai créé.


Fantastique ! Merci bien  ::lol::

----------


## The Kusabi

> Je ne sais pas ou ça en est pour le mode basket. Dernière infos que j'avais tu ne pouvais pas t'enregistrer tout seul, mais peut-être qu'un head admin a enlevé ça.
> 
> Concernant le salon je l'ai créé.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h53 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------
> 
> 
> J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir reprendre ton pseudo. Essaye de t'enregistrer, si ça marche pas reposte ici


Merciiiiiiiiiii  ::):

----------


## anaxos

saluations

je viens de m'enrgistrer sur mumble et j'attends qu'on accepte mon certificat au nom de anaxos merkiiii

----------


## Sao

Salut, tu peux t'enregistrer tout seul si tu veux.

----------


## minisuba

Juste une petite question qui sont les modos du mumble ?

----------


## Maomam

Bon, je comprends pas, j'essaie de me reconnecter avec le pseudo Maomam et Mumble persiste à me connecter sous Maomam_2. Un expert pour m'aider ?

Du coup y a moyen de m'enregistrer sous le pseudo Maomam_2 en attendant ? Merci !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Mes amis les modos, je souhaiterais ardemment l'enregistrement de *Orlena* qui n'est autre que ma chérie.

Merci d'avance !



EDIT : euh, elle dispose déjà de l'option "S'enregistrer". C'est normal ? Je peux y aller ou je dois attendre quand même ?  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

Nope c'est normal. Elle peut s'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ok, j'ai tenté et ça marche. Désolé du dérangement, je vous laisse le gif.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> Juste une petite question qui sont les modos du mumble ?




:smile:

---------- Post added at 21h35 ---------- Previous post was at 21h35 ----------




> Bon, je comprends pas, j'essaie de me reconnecter avec le pseudo Maomam et Mumble persiste à me connecter sous Maomam_2. Un expert pour m'aider ?
> 
> Du coup y a moyen de m'enregistrer sous le pseudo Maomam_2 en attendant ? Merci !
> http://dailyotter.org/wp-content/upl...n-the-Snow.gif


Normal tu as déjà un certificat avec le pseudo sans le _2. J'ai supprimé cet utilisateur et je t'ai renommé  ::):  Il faut te déco/reco pour voir le changement.

----------


## Maomam

Ok, ok, tout est parfait, j'ai retrouvé mon identité. Merci !

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'ai formaté mon ordi, réinstallé mumble, et importé mon certif et tout marche sur des roulettes  :Cigare:

----------


## Flubber

> J'ai formaté mon ordi, réinstallé mumble, et importé mon certif et tout marche sur des roulettes




---------- Post added at 10h19 ---------- Previous post was at 10h15 ----------




> Juste une petite question qui sont les modos du mumble ?


J'ai l'impression qu'on est passé à coté de ta question, désolé.

Les modos mumble : 
- Flubber
- Wobak
- Vader_666
- Saosul
- Master Of Boulets (Mo :B): 
- Merko (spécialisé dans l'élimination de nabots bruyant en période de vacances)

Chargé relation clientèle  (pour les questions de certificats surtout): 
- Toto0o0o0o

Voila pour les plus présents et actifs.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Pfffffff !!  :tired:

----------


## MoB

> - Master Of Boulets ( MoB )


Parce qu'avec le smiley c'était pas cré cré lisible

----------


## Vader_666

> J'ai l'impression qu'on est passé à coté de ta question, désolé.


Sisi, j'avais répondu :



> :smile:

----------


## flochy

Bizarre Vader, il n'est pas animé ton gif.




> Les modos mumble




Il y en a d'autres qui savent rester discrets, mais qui sont encore là ! Oui monsieur !

----------


## Enhor

Bonjour mes grands et beaux admins Mumble  ::): 

Je viens vous quémander un chan pour ce fantastique jeu qu'est Spintires. Spintires c'est quoi ? C'est une simulation de livraison de bois dans la forêt à bord de gros camion soviétiques. Partez pas tout de suite ! Malgrès un concept un peu particulier le jeu a été numéro des ventes Steam pendant quelques jours et a déjà été adopté par quelques canards qui s'adonnent aux joies de la lutte dans la boue (en véhicule, évidemment). 

Quelques parties multi se sont déjà organisés ça et là, notamment grace à un groupe Steam nouvellement créé. Malheureusement, le jeu souffre d'un chat texte ingame assez minable qui rend les explorations en forêt bien moins immersives que ce qu'elles pourraient être. C'est pourquoi je viens vous demander un chan afin de pouvoir tenir nos conversations à haute teneur intellectuelle : 

_"Avance, et tourne en même temps ducon."
"C'est toi qui tire pas assez fort."
"T'as qu'à rouler sur les petits arbres là, ça repousse."_

Et pour mieux illustrer mon propos et puisqu'il parait que c'est de rigueur, un petit gif pour vous illustrer nos parties ;

----------


## DLElios

Dommage que je sois pas admin parce que je t'en fais 1000 des chans avec ton post :^_^:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait, je suis totalement fan de ton gif !!  ::lol::

----------


## MoB

Ce gif est tellement magnifique et colle tellement bien au jeu qu'on t'a gâté avec Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Ce gif est tellement magnifique et colle tellement bien au jeu qu'on t'a gâté avec Toto0o0o0o.


C'est pas de moi ces noms de canaux de qualité ! Félicitez MoB pour son inspiration.

----------


## DJCot

J'avoue que ces noms de chan sont...  :Bave:

----------


## Enhor

Merci vous êtes tops  ::lol:: 

Et j'ai bien rigolé oui.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon j'ai du faire une connerie... :Emo: 

Je voulais les canards qui jouent aux camions dans la boue sur le serveur mais pas moyen de me connecter, alors encore moins de m'enregistrer. Je reste avec une fenêtre me demandant le mot de passe. Or puisque j'ai lu l'OP je sais qu'il n'y en a pas. Help.  ::sad::  

Et si c'est bien une question de certificat, le pseudo utilisé est le même qu'ici, Mephisto.

----------


## MoB

C'est bon, tu peux réessayer ça devrait fonctionner.

----------


## Mephisto

Merci beaucoup, j'ai pu me connecter, m'enregistrer et entrer sur le bon chan.  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Je sens qu'on va avoir besoin d'un chan Tabletop avec quelques sous chan aux noms rigolo :x

----------


## Marnus

Hello!
Dites depuis la 1.2.7 je perds toutes les 2 minutes le son et le micro: c'est comme si je n'était plus connecté.
Une reconnexion règle le problème... pour environ 30 secondes. 

J'ai downgradé à la 1.2.6 en attendant une solution.
Quelqu'un aurait un problème similaire?

EDIT: Ok, même problèmes avec la 1.2.6... Aucune idée de quoi ça pourrait venir, ça ne me faisait pas ça il y a 3 jours.

----------


## MoB

Réinstaller les drivers Audio ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Moi j'aurais sorti la machine du domaine.

----------


## MoB

Le truc c'est que si ca passe toujours pas après il faut format ... pour ça voir avec Toto0o0o0o.

----------


## Marnus

> Moi j'aurais sorti la machine du domaine.


Euh??

J'ai déjà verifier les drivers, mais à tout hasard je vais ressayer, plus une réinstalle de  Mumble, dès fois que...

----------


## Nanard421

Salut,

=> Si un gentil admin veut bien m'autoriser, je reste en file d'attente sous mumble.
mon pseudo : Nanard421

Merki d'avance.


et au fait


Edit : Je sais pas si on doit préciser le canal que l'on souhaite. C'est pour faire du "Star Citoyen" (3-Jeux moyennageux et MMORPG)

----------


## Marnus

Réinstallé les drivers son, même problèmes.
Bon je vais poster un message dans la section software  ::cry::

----------


## Nanard421

mon accès fonctionne, merci.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> mon accès fonctionne, merci.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-lZEkbnowEL...-youpi-img.gif


Rah putain, désolé du quiproquo hein  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1002

Bonjour,

On est bien en baskett-off? Parce que je ne parviens pas à m'enregistrer moi même du coup je me demande si j'ai fait une connerie ou si on est pas en baskett-off mais en faîte l'OP du topic il est pas à jour. 
C'est pas une critique, c'est plutôt une supplique voilée. 

Voilà je vous offre ce gift qui retranscrit bien la notion de supplique. 



Bisous, merci.

----------


## Sao

Wohputain ce gif.
Tu es enregistré.

----------


## Anonyme1002

> Wohputain ce gif.
> Tu es enregistré.


Merci bien  ::):

----------


## PixelMort

Bonjour

Je suis en attente pour le mumble pour jouer a PlaneteSide 2 en groupe, et p'tre d'autre truc synpa, à voir, donc si un (_mode lèche botte_ On) gentille, parfait, intelligent et génial (_mode lèche botte off_) modo pouvait m'autoriser ce serais Génial 

Pseudo = PixelMort

Merci d'avance

PS:

Et Puisque le gif est d'usage



Qui Plus est Si la présentation est obligatoire avant de poster, Je serais ravit de vous la faire(tout du moins si je savais ou la faire)

----------


## Uddasa

Salut,

N'étant pas comme tout le monde j'essaye de me connecter via Plumble sur Android.
Donc oui, j'ai exporté, copié, et importé mon certificat sur le tél.

Mais evidemment, vous vous en doutez, cela ne marche pas.
Il me dit que mon certificat sent le pâté.

Cela vient de moi, ou c'est juste impossible de se connecter avec Plumble?

Au cas où voici un gif pour vous expliquer:


Edit:
Je viens de voir ceci sur le descriptif de l'application:



> Known bugs:
> - Certificates without passwords that aren't generated by Plumble cannot be used due to limitations in the BouncyCastle framework we use for cert stuff. Please use Plumble's self-signed certificate generation option or another source to use certificates.


Donc si je comprends bien, je l'ai dans le cul?

----------


## Flubber

Bon à priori on est parti pour un été en mode pas de Basket, après une désactivation hier soir il n'a pas fallut longtemps pour que les kikoolols en vacances viennent emmerder les joueurs.

Si vous voulez vous inscrire, vous ne pourrez plus le faire seul pour le moment.

----------


## DJCot

A la rigueur, autant laisser en permanence le mode Basket-Not-Allowed, vu que même en période scolaire ya des boulzards qui viennent foutre le dawa. Si l'OP (que tout le monde lit  ::ninja:: ) précise de rester dans la mare en attendant la validation d'un Très-Haut-Admin, ça suffirait.

----------


## MoB

> Plumble sur Android.


Ne gère effectivement toujours pas correctement les certifs.

----------


## PixelMort

Après une longue hésitation.

-je leur re-demande

- non non tu vas passer pour un gros lourd prétentieux.

- Ouais mais s'ils l'ont pas vu?

.... Bref

Je me permet de réitérer ma demande fait précédemment concernant le mumble. 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Au cas où : faut que tu sois connecté pour qu'ils t'enregistrent...

----------


## PixelMort

oki Merci, Je ne le savais pas

----------


## MoB

Par contre avec une signature de cette taille sur le forum tu vas vite te faire bannir. Un conseil lis bien les règles du forum.
Ceci étant c'est fait tu es enregistré et peux te balader partout.

----------


## PixelMort

Oki Je change ca tout de suite et encore Merci, maintenant il me reste plus qu'a faire des demandes Pour PlanetSide 2.

----------


## Uddasa

Je viens de tester Plumbe sans certificat avec un nouveau pseudo, et ça a l'air de marcher.
A priori si on créé le certificat en étant sur l'appli ça marche (j'espère qu'on peut l'exporter sur le PC après).

Bon, sauf que maintenant on est en mode "pas de baskets" donc je suis coincé.
Qqun peut-il me supprimer le compte/certificat "Uddasa" que je puisse m'inscrire à nouveau ?

Merci.

Edit: gif qui pique les yeux supprimé.

----------


## MoB

Ton certif est supprimé tu peux revenir.
Ps: Fait mal aux yeux ce gif  :tired:

----------


## Uddasa

Ayé je suis connecté!
Maintenant j'attends, c'est bien ça?

----------


## MoB

On peut pas t'enregistrer, va vraiment falloir oublier android.

----------


## Uddasa

AAAArgh, vous avez un message d'erreur ou vous ne me voyez pas?
C'est con, je peux accéder au Mumble et je vois tout.

----------


## MoB

On te voit, seulement on n'a pas l'option de dispo pour t'enregistrer.

----------


## Uddasa

Bon ben je laisse tomber...
On verra si un Plumble se met à jour ou si vous ajoutez un password.

----------


## MoB

Je suppose que tu es venu avec ton pc à la toute fin, du coup j'ai pu t'enregistrer. Bonne journée.

----------


## Uddasa

Ah non, ben non, j'étais toujours sur mon Android.

Oh miracle! J'ai pu envoyer un message de test.


Et pour info j'ai copié le certificat sur mon PC et il fonctionne aussi.

Donc pour résumer, pour ceux qui veulent mumble sur Android:
1. Se faire supprimer son autorisation sur le serveur si le pseudo est déjà utilisé.
2. Installer Plumble.
3. Ajouter et se connecter au serveur CPC sur Plumble.
4. Aller dans menu>paramètres>Authentification>Générer un certificat
5. Demander sur ce topic l'activation, et surtout : poster un gif.

----------


## von_yaourt

Serait-il possible d'enregistrer Gigs et moi-même ('von_yaourt3') si un admin passe par là s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## himuve

Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer (himuve2) please mumble gods?

----------


## Flubber

> Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer (himuve2) please mumble gods?
> 
> http://image.blingee.com/images19/co...05_1081702.gif


Il faudrait que tu sois en ligne sur le mumble pour ça  ::): .

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a quatre personnes qui attendent là, y a pas d'admin qui lit ce topic ?  :Emo:

----------


## Sao

Y'a des admins qui ont un taf aussi.

Fait pour vonyaourt, Guilk et Meuh.
Pas possible pour Gigs, je sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Flubber

Un soucis de certif, via android probablement.

----------


## MoB

Je confirme, ça ressemble a ce que j'ai vu cet aprem.

----------


## Vader_666

1er post mis à jour :

*Mode Basket ON*
A cause de gens pas sympa qui font que faire les gens pas sympa vous ne pouvez pas vous enregistrer vous-même sur le mumble. Pour être enregistré par un admin :
- Se connecter au serveur
- Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement (un petit gif rigolo est toujours bienvenue  :;): )

Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Vous pouvez donc lancer mumble et partir en promenade après avoir posté votre demande en augmentant vos chances de revenir et de vous voir enregistré !  ::): 

Les admins font leur maximum pour suivre les demandes, mais chacun a aussi une vie en dehors de la modération !

----------


## DJCot

A voir si besoin, pour ajouter l'astuce d'Uddasa pour Plumble.




> Ah non, ben non, j'étais toujours sur mon Android.
> 
> Oh miracle! J'ai pu envoyer un message de test.
> http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/13...nce_medium.gif
> 
> Et pour info j'ai copié le certificat sur mon PC et il fonctionne aussi.
> 
> Donc pour résumer, pour ceux qui veulent mumble sur Android:
> 1. Se faire supprimer son autorisation sur le serveur si le pseudo est déjà utilisé.
> ...

----------


## Vader_666

Ah oui merci je m'étais dit que j'allais le rajouter et j'ai zappé entre temps....  ::): 

Edit: Voila c'est ajouté !

----------


## Tahia

Bonsoir, pourrait-on m'enregistrer s'il vous plait ! Je ne sais plus pourquoi je ne le suis plus (formatage sans doute )! Merci d'avance gros bisous j'attend sur mumble en ce moment même au cas ouu ::):  !

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## Tahia

Merci  ::):  !

----------


## eystein

Bonjour,

Il y a moyen de combiner deux certificul ? Genre une qui a été crée il y a longtemps et qui marche bien sur un pc et un autre qui marche bien sur un autre pc ? J'ai juste à importer l'ancien sur le nouveau ?

----------


## DJCot

Oui. Garde bien les 2 sous 2 noms de fichiers différents et tu pourras basculer de l'un à l'autre. Un canard avait posté ici même un tutoriel pour utiliser 2 Mumbles aussi.

----------


## Tahia

Juste pour dire, je m'excuse platement, merci de m'avoir réenregistrer alors que j'ai zapé de mettre un gif. Pardon pardon pardon  ::ninja:: !

----------


## UKanard

Bonjour, ca serait possible d'etre enregistré svp ? Merci d'avance ^^



EDIT : Wow merci Flubber, ca a été rapide  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Une nouvelle demande pour camarade de course sur Sonic Racing.

*Maniel*.


GLOIRE A CPC MUMBLE !!!

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## schouffy

Hello!
un accès SVP, *schouffy* pour jouer à Survarium.

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Oro

Hello,

J'ai réutilisé un vieux certificat (que j'avais soigneusement sauvegardé) et maintenant Mumble me demande un mot de passe...
Serait-il donc possible de supprimer l'ancien?

Merci!

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Oro

Il me demande toujours un mot de passe :d

----------


## Vader_666

Supprime ton certificat pour le coup et repars de zéro.

----------


## Le Sanglier

Hello,

Retour sur mumble, réinstallation du certificat, mais ça ne veut pas. 
(Peut être du à un changement de pseudo peu avant ma dernière connexion, mais je ne me souviens pas quel abjecte suffixe l'admin avait ajouté  ::P:  ) 


Pataya, dans la mare aux canards :D

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Curufin

Bonjour,

Serait*il possible de m'enregistrer sur humble?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Stanatos

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de m'enregistrer sur Mumble ? Je suis connecté pour information.

Merci

*Edit :* Merci M'sieur

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Bijour,

J'essaye de me connecter sur le serveur via mon phone mais il me dit en permanence "Invalid Username", pourtant il me semble que j'ai bien tout suivit...
Pseudo : TreeShepherd Phone

Le petit gif qui va bien :

----------


## MoB

Parce que les espaces sont refusés dans les pseudo mumble.

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Parce que les espaces sont refusés dans les pseudo mumble.


Aaaahrrr ya che voie ze que fous foulez dire !
Z'est nedement mieux !

Donc pseudo : TreeShepherdPhone

Merki !  ::): 

Comme t'a été gentil, en cadeau un autre gif :



Y'a quelqu'un ? Ze peux toujours pas me déplacer. snif !  ::'(:

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## Loek Ardruz

Bonjour,

Nouveau sur le forum mais ni avec le magazine ni WOT je souhaiterai être validé sur le mumble  ::): 

Pseudonyme : Sgt_Taliesin

----------


## TreeShepherd

Merci pour l'acceptation du certif messieurs !  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Taliesin.

----------


## Loek Ardruz

Merci beaucoup !!

----------


## Bilounde

Salut est il possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait. 

Cordialement

----------


## Flubber

> Salut est il possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait. 
> 
> Cordialement


Done

----------


## darktroll

Bonjour j'ai besoin d'un certificat pour éviter de me faire détruire trop vite dans dayZ.
http://cdnl.complex.com/assets/CHANN...ent/santa2.gif

----------


## 35Promethee

Salut je suis Promethée et j'aimerai etre enregistré sur le serveur  :;):

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les deux zouzous du dessus.

----------


## Deathdr4gon

Bonjour,

Bien qu'ayant refait mon certificat, je n'arrive toujours pas à m'enregistrer (probablement du aux vacances).

Mon pseudo est le même que sur le forum.

Merci

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait.

----------


## Deathdr4gon

Merci

----------


## Tirius

Bonjourcordialement !

Puis je avoir être enregistré sur le mumble de l'internet !

Bien amicalement !

----------


## Conard Boiteux

KOUKOU

Même volonté que mon voisin du dessus

pseudo sur ts: Ezekailles




merci d'avance !

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Ton hébergeur d'image est blacklisté sur le forum  :;):

----------


## Conard Boiteux

j'ai vu ca  ::):  j'ai changé du coup

----------


## Anonyme899

Bonjour,

J'ai changé de PC et je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon certificat bien sûr!
Est ce qu'un gentil Nadmin pourrait me valider?

flefounet sous mumble.


Et bien sûr le petit gif!




edit: merci

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## cooly08

J'ai changé de pc depuis un moment, et aujourd'hui après genre 4 ans (le certificat date de 2010) je réinstalle mumble.

J'ai importé mon certificat. Parce que oui j'avais fait un bakcup moa.  ::trollface:: 

Mais bon une fois sur le channel cpc, je ne peux rien faire. (self -> register est grisé, mode basket tout ça oui, mais j'ai pourtant importé mon certificat).

Une idée ? Je suis connecté sur mumble là, même pseudo.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Done

----------


## cooly08

Merci Wobak.  ::):

----------


## Dostya

Je ne peux m'enregistrer je suis grisé. Pseudo : Dostya. Merci.

----------


## Wobak

Done.

----------


## MoB

Ces dernières demandes manque de Gif quand même. Va falloir trouver des pseudos idiots.

----------


## PB0 Kaoss

hello je recherche la lumière ultime  :;): 
toc toc toc ?

même pseudo PB0_Kaoss 
(c'est un zéro et pas un O)


vais lire un vieil Hebdogiciel en attendant ^^

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Faut rester connecté pour qu'on vous enregistre hein...  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : Fait pour PB0 Kaoss

----------


## PB0 Kaoss

nickel merci  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Salut, 

J'suis déjà enregistré donc j'ai besoin de rien, j'ai juste un gif de remerciement pour Vader qui m'a rendu service ce week end  :;):

----------


## Kyotenshi

Je veux bien un enregistrement si possible  ::):  Je suis actuellement connecté si ça peut aider/accélérer la procédure.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est même obligatoire !  :;):  Et c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Tirius

Yellow,

Je reviens dans le coin, car je ne suis pas sur d'avoir été enregistré (ainssi que ezekaile); en effet, la case est toujours grisé.
Nous avons suivi le manuel, et surement fait une boulette quelque par (?).

----------


## Sao

C'est normal.

Vous êtes enregistrés maintenant.

Veuillez désormais profiter de Mumble.

----------


## Tirius

Dunken chune vairy meuch seur !

----------


## Flubber

> Yellow,
> 
> Je reviens dans le coin, car je ne suis pas sur d'avoir été enregistré (ainssi que ezekaile); en effet, la case est toujours grisé.
> Nous avons suivi le manuel, et surement fait une boulette quelque par (?).
> 
> http://cpc.cx/9oh


Winner of July Gif Contest !!!

----------


## thundernoob

Salutations baveuses
 j'aimerais être enregistré sur mumble, parceque je suis trop sympa (nan serieusement, je tape dans warframe). Pseudo thundernoob

je sais pas mettre de gif, mais ça doit pas être bien sorcier je reviens plus tard placer la corrupt...fond de retraite aux admins de mise
(donc j'ai fait mon certif pour le pseudo, et mumble est lancé> mare aux canards, en théorie pour l'instant j'ai pas faux)
merci d'avance et bon...erf, bonnes grillades? @_@


edit:   

chouette ça marche! donc beeen,merci d'avance.

----------


## Sao

C'est bon !

----------


## aguares

Bonsoir,

J'ai du réinstaller mon système récemment. J'ai remis mumble, mis à jour, importé le certificat que j'avais soigneusement gardé de coté. Mais il me semble que je n'entende personne sur n'importe quel chan du mumble CPC. Est-ce du à un problème d'enregistrement? J'ai vérifié coté matériel tout à l'air de fonctionner correctement, y compris avec d'autres logiciels de communications vocaux (TS3 et autres).

Un gentil admin peux-t-il m'aider ?

Je suis actuellement sur le serveur, pseudo : Aguares

Edit : Oublié le Gif  ::P:

----------


## benofdark

Bonjour, j'ai pas de jolie gif , mais je souhaiterai quand même être autorisé pour le mumble. merci d'avance

----------


## musachi

Bonjour, (soir)

Idem, je viens d'installer mumble, pourrais-je être autorisé SVP ? 

merci !  ::):

----------


## Sao

Ça manque de gifs tout ça ...

Vous êtes enregistrés tous les deux.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o



----------


## MoB

D'ailleurs je propose benofdarknaruto666 et musachidanslacolle.

----------


## musachi

Pour me faire pardonner : 



MERCI !  ::):

----------


## Sao

ELLE EST MORTE LA MAÎTRESSE !

----------


## FragDamon

Hello, je viens d'installer Mumble, pourrais-je être enregistré ? Mon pseudo Mumble : FragDamon (original !) Merci !

----------


## keiross

Bonsoir ! 

Une invit' svp ! :D

pseudo : Keichua

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les deux !

----------


## Lord Nazdar

Plop pour un petit enregistrement, merci !

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Lord Nazdar

Quelle réactivité ! Merci !

----------


## ze jash

J'ai tout qu'a pété par chez moi donc si c'était possible d'enregistrer jash



Edit : bon ben en fait c'est bon mais comme vous voulez un gif ...

----------


## Vader_666

Ouais c'est moi qui l'ai fait au dessus, avant même que ça soit posté  :Cigare:

----------


## pandarasta

bonjour serait t'il possible d'être enregistré sur mumble mon pseudo : pandarasta :3



merci d'avance :3

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## pandarasta

merci beaucoup

----------


## Vader_666

On a besoin que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour t'enregistrer dessus.  ::):

----------


## Dante Alighieri

Bonjour, j'ai utilisé plusieurs log à l'époque où on pouvait s'enregistrer soi-même (probablement Dante, DanteA, DanteAlighieri et/ou Dante Alighieri) donc j'aimerais au moins en récupérer un si possible (idéalement Dante, ou Dante Alighieri), afin que je puisse me connecter, me faire enregistrer etc.

Merci d'avance, plus qu'à patienter !

----------


## DasFranck

Pourriez vous enregistrer DasArch ?

Merci.

----------


## MoB

DanteAlighieri supprimé, tu peux recréer ton certif et attendre dans la marre en restant connecter pour qu'on t'enregistre.
DasFranck pareil si tu pouvais rester connecté pour qu'on t'enregistre merci.

----------


## DasFranck

DasFranck est déjà enregistré, c'est mon ordi portable que je veux enregistrer : DasArch

----------


## Dante Alighieri

> DanteAlighieri supprimé, tu peux recréer ton certif et attendre dans la marre en restant connecter pour qu'on t'enregistre.


C'était le seul disponible ? Enfin en tout cas je suis connecté là.

----------


## MoB

> DasFranck est déjà enregistré, c'est mon ordi portable que je veux enregistrer : DasArch


Oui nan mais d'accord mais il faut que tu sois connecté quand même.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello

Classique : changement d'ordi. MAIS j'ai bien importé mon précédent certificat, je recréé le favori Canard PC, j'essaie de m'y connecter. Mais impossible de se connecter, délai dépassé.
Une petite idée ou une baffe à me donner ?
Pseudo : Gobbopathe

Merci

----------


## MoB

Peut être un problème de dns. Essaye de remplacer le nom du serveur par 176.31.245.160

----------


## Gobbopathe

Yes sir, merci bien

----------


## DasFranck

Ca fait 4 heures qu'il est co dans le salon AFK ^^

----------


## MoB

On surveille que la marre pour les enregistrements, ceci étant c'est fait.

----------


## PereKastor

Bonjour, je n'arrive plus à accéder au serveur mumble depuis quelques jours. Après m'être penché sur la question et avoir essayé de diagnostiquer le problème, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que j'étais tombé sous le coup d'un ban IP (confirmé par le fait que j'arrive à me connecter avec le même certificat en passant par un VPN).
En parlant avec ma colocataire, j'ai appris quelle avait essayé de se connecter plusieurs fois au serveur et qu'elle "n'a pas compris pourquoi elle ne peut pas changer de chan" (elle n'a pas de certificat et n'a hélas pas lu le tuto avant de se lancer tête baissée).
Bref, j'ai bien peur que mon IP ait été bannie à cause de cette succession de connexions de sa part.

Question : Y'a-t-il moyen de réhabiliter mon IP ?

Je reste dispo pour envoyer toutes les informations nécessaires afin de régler ce problème.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## MoB

Envois ton ip par mp et on verra ce qu'on peut faire.

----------


## PereKastor

Merci pour votre réactivité !

----------


## MoB

L'ip n'est pas bannie, d'ailleurs preuve de ma fatigue, si ta colloc a réussi à se connecter avec la même ip c'est que celle-ci n'est pas bannie.
Pas de certificat au nom de PereKastor non plus (mais un perekastorr et perekastorrrrrr mais aucun des deux n'est banni)

----------


## PereKastor

Le certificat doit être au nom de PereKastorr (avec 2 r à la fin).
D'après ma coloc, elle a réussie à se connecter plusieurs fois, mais au bout de quelques tentative elle n'y arrivait plus (je pense qu'elle à du avoir le même message que j'ai maintenant : "L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion")

----------


## MoB

PereKastorr supprimé essaye de te reconnecté pour voir déjà et met ici l'erreur si jamais ca passe pas. Essaye aussi rapidos comme mit plus haut en entrant l'ip au lieu du nom du serv pour voir.

----------


## PereKastor

Toujours pareil, même en utilisant l'IP du serveur.
Je vais essayer de refaire une installation propre de mumble (j'ai pas mal bidouillé dessus ces derniers jours), je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Vader_666

Pour désinstaller complètement Mumble :



> *Annexe III - Désinstallation complète :*
> Désinstaller via le menu ajout/suppression de programme.
> Vérifier que le répertoire d'installation n'existe plus, aller renommer (ou supprimer si vous préférez) le répertoire C:\Users\<nom d'utilisateur>\AppData\Roaming\Mumble (attention le répertoire appData est un répertoire caché. Soit vous affichez les fichiers cachés, soit vous tapez le chemin dans la barre d'adresse)

----------


## MoB

Ah parce que tu es pas couché a cette heure ci toi ?!

----------


## Plathos

Bonjour

Serait-il possible d'être enregistré monsieur le Gentil-Administrateur? (Surnom : Plathos)



PS : J’espère que le GIF fonctionne c'est la première fois que je fais ça ....

----------


## PereKastor

Rebonjour,

Suite du diagnostic de mon problème :

Désinstallation complète et propre du client (même les clés de la base de registres) et réinstallation => toujours le même problème : "L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion"

Ping et traceroute OK (avec l'IP et le nom du serveur => pas de problème de DNS), je m'en doutais un peu car j'arrive a voir le nombre de personnes connectées au serveur sur la page de connexion.

Restauration aux paramètres d'usines de ma BOX (bon, ça je n'y croyais pas vraiment, mais bon c'était pour dire d'avoir tout tenté) => Ca ne change rien.

Configuration de ma box en mode Bridge vers mon PC (en gros mon PC se connecte directement au sous-réseau public de ma box, et obtient une IP grâce au serveur DHCP) => Connexion possible sur le serveur !

J'ai donc vraiment l'impression que le problème vient du fait que le serveur rejette l'IP ma box, mais si celle-ci n'est pas bannie ... le mystère reste entier !  ::huh:: 

En attendant je vais rester en mode bridge 2 à 3 jour en attendant que le bail de l'IP de ma box expire, et normalement en repassant en mode routeur le serveur DHCP lui attribuera une nouvelle IP.

Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'évolution de mon problème.

En attendant pourrais-je avoir un nouveau certificat (étant donné que l'ancien à été supprimé)?

castor005.gif

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux ci dessus  ::):

----------


## Tigreuh

Coin, une petite demande d'autorisation ici, certificat/pseudo : Nihi.
Merci d'avance

----------


## gibre

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'être enregistré par le plus grand des hasards ? Pseudo : gibre.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Gibre  ::): 

Nihi/Tigreuh Je pense que ça a été fait. Ou alors il y a un autre utilisateur qui a déjà le pseudo Nihi.

----------


## Tigreuh

Ça a été fait en effet, merci beaucoup !

----------


## AirConOne

Coin, une petite demande d'autorisation ici, certificat/pseudo : AirConOne
Merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Je pense que FeuBete360 peut être une bonne idée de pseudo.

----------


## Elglon

Bonsoir, une petite demande pour moi, pseudo Elglon

Merci bien !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Elglon  ::):

----------


## Sao

Il a pas mis de gif non plus !

J'ai une idée de renommage ! J'ai une idée !

----------


## Le_Bothan

Salut,

Une petite demande pour Nakiol siouplé !  :;):  (et un grand merci d'avance !)

----------


## crystal joacx

Salut je fais une demande pour venir barboter sur Mumu. (joacx) merci !

Edit: c'est bon merci !

----------


## Flubber

Done pour Joacx.

----------


## AirConOne

> Coin, une petite demande d'autorisation ici, certificat/pseudo : AirConOne
> Merci d'avance





> Done pour Joacx.


Et moi je pue du bec  ::):

----------


## AquilaTony

Bonjour, une demande d'accés pour AquilaTony



Merci bien

----------


## Flubber

> Et moi je pue du bec


Bah si t'es pas connecté quand je suis là, je peu pas faire grand chose.

---------- Post added at 13h18 ---------- Previous post was at 13h16 ----------




> Bonjour, une demande d'accés pour AquilaTony
> 
> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ns-d56g2f3.gif
> 
> Merci bien


C'est fait.

----------


## AirConOne

> Bah si t'es pas connecté quand je suis là, je peu pas faire grand chose.


 ::siffle::  ::siffle::  Effectivement ca n'aide pas  ::):  désolé et mille excuses.

----------


## Le_Bothan

Je vois Nakiol et AirConOne qui attendent pour leur enregistrement messieurs les gentils admins qu'ils sont tout doux  :;): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## AirConOne

> C'est fait


Merci bien Monseigneur  ::):  ::):

----------


## yomino

pourrais-je au grand admin de mumble être autorisé a être inscrit ? , pseudo : yomino

----------


## MoB

Ok c'est fait, mais sans Gif, tu es maintenant Domino.

----------


## yomino

merci bien  , je mets une gif des que je trouve un truc intéressant et puis j'aime bien les dominos ^^ et surtout Domino .....

----------


## MoB

Puisque tu as l'air d'être un gars bien et que tu aimes les majuscules, tu seras maintenant Valerie_Domino. A ton service.

----------


## yomino

je pensais plus a Domino dans James Bond a vrai dire ^^ , un peu plus sexy que la  " miss-bricolage-imbuvable "

----------


## mgremont

Bonjour, serait il possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plait? Pseudo/certificat: mgremont
Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Sygil

Bonjour, serait-il possible de m'enregistrer svp ? thx pseudo

Pseudo : Syggil

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## SabrinaJurai

Bonjour, je voudrais rejoindre Warhawk dans la salle "warframe".  Mon utilisateur est SabrinaJurai et je n'ai pas encore de certificat.  Merci de m'en octroyer un, svp.

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## MiniaAr

Bonjour,

Serailt-il possible de réinitialiser mon certif: pseudo miniaar

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):  Très mignon ce gif ^^

----------


## MiniaAr

> C'est fait  Très mignon ce gif ^^


Merci beaucoup, on fait ce qu'on peut pour remercier les modos de leur job  ::P:

----------


## dingo47

hello ! pc formaté, certificat pas gardé.. la classique.
un GO pourrait-il m'enregistrer, pseudo Dingo047
merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Sans majuscule et sans gif, je ne sais pas. Ou alors vu que Dingo c'est le pote que Mickey mais que le chien de celui ci c'est Pluto, je pense que ca serait Pluto007

----------


## DJCot

PlutoBond ce serait plutôt bon comme pseudo  ::ninja::

----------


## Devolia

Bonjour mes canards
Une petite demande pour aller chasser du canard sur le chan Mario Kart

Pseudo : Devolia 
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Devolia

Merci bien. Désolé si je répondais pas, le temps de configurer mon micro sous Mumble, je suis plus habitué à TS  :^_^:

----------


## Iggy2K

Salut, j'aimerais m'inscrire au Mumble, mon pseudo est Iggy2K. Merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Check !

----------


## Wakim

Bonjour,

Pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble ? pseudo: Wakim

Merci d'avance.

----------


## gripoil

Vous pouvez ajouter un pote ?



Il devrait s'appeller somav et devrait arriver sous peu...

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## eboshi

Coin les canards, 

J'aurais bien besoin d'un petit enregistrement sur mon client mobile quand un admin auras un peu de temps libre, laissez le rentrez ça risque rien   :;): 



Pseudo:  EboshiM

EDIT: Saosul Si dans la mare ou dans le chan afk ^^

----------


## Sao

Ouais mais t'es pas connecté là.

----------


## eboshi

> Ouais mais t'es pas connecté là.


Si, soit dans la mare soit dans le chan des bernardos, depuis hier soir.  

Allez ouvrez  ::P:

----------


## iso

Bonjour les canards,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'enregistrer sur le Mumble CPC.
Pseudo : iso

Par avance, merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux. En absence de Gif pour Iso il s’appellera maintenant Iso9001

----------


## iso

Merci pour ta promptitude, masterofboulet.

----------


## croconoux

Bonjour, serait-il possible de m'enregistrer svp ?
Merci d'avance 

Pseudo : croconoux

dark-vador-05.jpg

----------


## MoB

Il faut pour cela que tu sois connecté a mumble Croconoux.
Protip : un jpg ce n'est pas un gif §§§

----------


## croconoux

Héhé

je t'assure c'etait un GIF mon darky s'anime sur le pc, mais j'ai du déconner à l'enregistrement,
je suis co  ::):

----------


## MoB

Et tu es enregistré.

----------


## croconoux

Merci madame  ::):

----------


## SiGarret

Salut les maîtres du monde, pourriez-vous m'enregistrer SVP ?
Trop sympa...

----------


## Sao

Maiiis Sigarrett, t'es pas connecté !

----------


## Finish

Mon certif ne fonctionne pas alors qu'il date de 2010  ::'(: 
On peut m'enregistrer ? Mon pseudo est Finish !

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## SiGarret

> Maiiis Sigarrett, t'es pas connecté !


Désolé, c'est bon. Je pense.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## Mithiriath

Salut,

J'ai fais une boulette, j'ai changé de certificat, du coup, je ne peux plus accéder au Mumble avec mon pseudo _TheBlackPearl_.
J'allais sur le channel _Company of Heroes 1-2_ dans le channel _RTS_.
Est-ce qu'un modo/admin pourrais SVP me supprimer de votre serveur pour que je puisse à nouveau entrer en tant que _TheBlackPearl_ ?
Oui, j'ai bien pensé à sauvegarder mon certificat maintenant. ^^

Merci.

----------


## Carpette

Si tu rajoutes pas un GIF, ton pseudo va surement changer sous peu

----------


## MoB

J'avoue que TheBlackPearldeLaitdeCoco ca pourrait le faire.

----------


## TyrianWoT

Ouvrez, laquais !

(Pseudo : Tyrian sur mumble)

Edit, ayant étant copié par eboshi avant moi, et qu'on demande une gif, en voilà une :

----------


## Mithiriath

Gif ajouté :D

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait pour Tyrian.

----------


## TyrianWoT

Merci bieng  :;):

----------


## CCProphet

Salut. J'aimerais m'enregistrer, assez vite si possible, des potes m'attendent  ::): 

Pseudo mumble : CCProphet

Merci d'avance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

CaCaProphet ? CCCélimen ? CCoproFaite ?

----------


## CCProphet

Juste CCProphet.

----------


## Sao

CCProphetDeBayonne.  :B): 

Enregistré.

----------


## CCProphet

Merci :D

----------


## Sao

Ha, tu as mis un gif, je n'avais pas vu !

Tu redeviendras CCProphet tout court bientôt, là j'ai plus assez de mana pour te re-renommer.

----------


## CCProphet

Ca roule.

----------


## MoitiePlus

Bonjour les zouzous, je viens de réinstaller Mumble, plus qu'à régler un problème de prise audio. Puis-je être enregistré?Mon pseudo est MoitiePlus. 

Ci-joint un kikoochien.



Je reste connecté.

----------


## Mithiriath

Pouvez vous donner suite à ma requête ? :P

----------


## Vader_666

> Pouvez vous donner suite à ma requête ? :P


J'ai supprimé ton certif mais pour te réenregistrer il faut que tu sois présent sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Mithiriath

> J'ai supprimé ton certif mais pour te réenregistrer il faut que tu sois présent sur le serveur


Merci beaucul, je suis présent maintenant.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

cé fé  ::):

----------


## MoitiePlus

Merci braves gns. A bientôt sur les salons MMO.

----------


## Mithiriath

> cé fé


Merci papa !

Est-ce possible de modifier Mumble pour que la liste des channels ne se développe pas à chaque fois que quelqu'un arrive/bouge de channel ?

----------


## Lambda19919

Je ne pensais pas avoir touché à mon mumble mais hier je me suis retrouvé dans l'inconfortable situation de ne plus pouvoir me déplacer, donc j'ai du foirer quelque chose.

Le premier post du topic me dit qu'il y a 99% de chance que ça viennent du certificat. Serait-il donc possible qu'un gentil modo me débloque la situation ? 
Mon pseudo est le même qu'ici et je suis connecté au mumble dans les afk.
Merci!



(ma veine tentative pour que mon pseudo ne devienne pas "LaLaLaLaLaLambada" )

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## Lambda19919

Merci!

(Et mes excuses au monsieur que j'ai ennuyé sur le mumble en changeant de salon plusieurs fois et qui m'a kick, c'étais juste pour vérifier que ça marche  ::P:  )

----------


## TotoYo

Salut à tous,
Est-ce qu'un admin pourra m'enregistrer dans le mumble svp ?

le lien enregistrer est grisé comme expliqué plus haut

----------


## Vader_666

> *Mode Basket ON*
> A cause de gens pas sympa qui font que faire les gens pas sympa vous ne pouvez pas vous enregistrer vous-même sur le mumble. Pour être enregistré par un admin :
> - Se connecter au serveur
> - Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement (un petit gif rigolo est toujours bienvenue )
> 
> Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Vous pouvez donc lancer mumble et partir en promenade après avoir posté votre demande en augmentant vos chances de revenir et de vous voir enregistré ! 
> 
> Les admins font leur maximum pour suivre les demandes, mais chacun a aussi une vie en dehors de la modération !


:smile:

----------


## Knockandor

Bonjour,

moi aussi je veux briser ce mur du silence et entendre un canard ^^ J'ai pas de gif sous la main main je peux animer vos soirées

----------


## CaMarchePas

KnackyandDora ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Knockanonheavensdor ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour,
> 
> moi aussi je veux briser ce mur du silence et entendre un canard ^^ J'ai pas de gif sous la main main je peux animer vos soirées


C'est fait... Knack.

----------


## xPoseidon69x

Bonjour,
Est ce que vous pouvez autoriser aussi sire_de_botcor svp !  ::): 
Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Bonjour, il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur. C'est précisé dans le premier post et littéralement 5 posts plus haut.  ::):

----------


## Zoublon

Hello, si un gentil admin peut m'enregistrer je lui en serais moulte reconnaissant  :;): 
ID: Zoublon

Edit: je serai connecté sur Mumble demain dans la soirée  ::):

----------


## DdsT

Bonjour !
Un admin sympa pour m'enregistrer ?
ID : DdsT
En cadeau une technique qui peut s'avérer utile si vous avez des cornes :

----------


## Wobak

Done

----------


## DdsT

Merci !

----------


## superleo

J'imagine que c'est une question qu'on a du poser ici 54 milliard de fois déjà, mais pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un Teamspeak Canardpc en plus du Mumble ?

----------


## Sao

Parce que le son n'y est pas assez caverneux.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je suis pour. D'ailleurs si on pouvait mettre en place, en plus du Mumble et du TS, un Ventrilo, un Hangouts vocal et un Skype officiels CPC. Merci.

Blague à part, je vois pas l'intérêt de scinder la communauté.

----------


## Flubber

> J'imagine que c'est une question qu'on a du poser ici 54 milliard de fois déjà, mais pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un Teamspeak Canardpc en plus du Mumble ?


Cela a été évoqué lors d'une réunion Burger King il y'à deux mois. Avoir les deux en parallèle serait ridicule et scinderais la communauté inutilement. Passer sur Teamspeak totalement, impliquerais de transférer les 6000 comptes existants (oui mais non) ou de demander à tous de se réinscrire ailleurs.
Je pense pas que ce soit une grosse contrainte de nos jours d'avoir deux logiciels de communication installé sur son PC personnellement.

----------


## superleo

Et aussi le serveur pot de yaourt ficelle.  ::): 



Simplement parce que perso je préfère utiliser TS que Mumble, c'est juste une question de gout. 
Et je me posais aussi la question, qui de façon arbitraire impose uniquement un serveur Mumble. Le proprio et les admins, vous allez me dire. Mais alors où est l'esprit canard ? l'ouverture à tous ? le libre choix ? Est ce que c'est l'esprit communautaire, se faire imposer le choix des autres ? Mais où est notre libre arbitre ? Personne ne tiens compte de nos choix ? Sommes nous juste des canards esclave ? ZUT FLUTE CACA BOUDIN, camarade canards REVOLTONS NOUS !!!!  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

> Et aussi le serveur pot de yaourt ficelle. 
> 
> http://www.chimix.com/an5/bac5/image/usa12.gif
> 
> Simplement parce que perso je préfère utiliser TS que Mumble, c'est juste une question de gout. 
> Et je me posais aussi la question, qui de façon arbitraire impose uniquement un serveur Mumble. Le proprio et les admins, vous allez me dire. Mais alors où est l'esprit canard ? l'ouverture à tous ? le libre choix ? Est ce que c'est l'esprit communautaire, se faire imposer le choix des autres ? Mais où est notre libre arbitre ? Personne ne tiens compte de nos choix ? Sommes nous juste des canards esclave ? ZUT FLUTE CACA BOUDIN, camarade canards REVOLTONS NOUS !!!!


On a eu un serveur TS, on a maintenant un serveur Mumble, peut être qu'un jour on reviendra vers TS. 

Proposer les 2 et les maintenir simultanément, pas prévu pour l'instant.

----------


## MoB

Le prochain sera un Ventrilo  :Bave:

----------


## Keyg

Salut Salut !! après un formatage, je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais save mon certif, donc vous connaisez l'état actuel ... *patapaysvp*
Mon "enregistrer" est grisé, si un gentil modo (toubo) pouvait m'aider, je lui offre mon âme (et un enfant de 8 ans si il veut)
Id : Keygha



merci d'avance :D

----------


## Zoublon

Voilà, si un modo peut m'ajouter pour venir tâter du mumble Lapin ce serait sympa  :;): 
ID: Zoublon

----------


## Roland Flure

Fait pour les deux au dessus.

----------


## Keyg

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Zoublon

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## fenrhir

Bijour, un admin matinal pourrait-il enregistrer le bon sieur "fenrhir_android". J'ai failli mettre "fenrhir_androgyne", ça aurait été con.

----------


## MoB

Tu es conscient que tu mérites quand même avec une idée aussi géniale ?

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait Fenrhir. Et j'ai corrigé ton erreur.

----------


## fenrhir

Oh merci  ::wub::

----------


## TreeShepherd

De plus en plus de canard se mettent à Robocraft.
Serait-il possible de créer un chan dédié ?
Vu le nombre de canard pour l'instant et le type de jeu (proche de World Of Tanks), je suggérerais que le chan soit placé dans "Jeux moyennageux et autres MMORPG" puis dans "Autres MMO et JDR divers".

Merci !
Et même si c'est pas possible merci quand même ! Na ! Z'avez qu'a pas être sympa aussi.

----------


## totowar

Bonjour, je souhaiterais être enregistrer sur le mumble : nom du "compte mumble" : totowar.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

> De plus en plus de canard se mettent à Robocraft.
> Serait-il possible de créer un chan dédié ?
> Vu le nombre de canard pour l'instant et le type de jeu (proche de World Of Tanks), je suggérerais que le chan soit placé dans "Jeux moyennageux et autres MMORPG" puis dans "Autres MMO et JDR divers".
> 
> Merci !
> Et même si c'est pas possible merci quand même ! Na ! Z'avez qu'a pas être sympa aussi.


C'est fait. Mais c'est parce que c'était pas possible seulement.

---------- Post added at 20h19 ---------- Previous post was at 20h19 ----------




> Bonjour, je souhaiterais être enregistrer sur le mumble : nom du "compte mumble" : totowar.
> Merci d'avance.


Tu es enregistré.  ::):

----------


## iempire

Bonsoir,

je souhaiterai être enregistré sous le pseudo iempire

merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je souhaiterai être enregistré sous le pseudo iempire
> 
> merci d'avance


C'est fait.

----------


## iempire

Merci, mais juste histoire de faire le chieur, mais mon pseudo est iempire, pas iempipire ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je crois que le monsieur en redemande : iempipipoura ?

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Merci, mais juste histoire de faire le chieur, mais mon pseudo est iempire, pas iempipire ^^


Au risque de faire le chieur, faut mettre un gif pour voir sa requête acceptée.

----------


## TreeShepherd

> C'est fait. Mais c'est parce que c'était pas possible seulement.[COLOR="Silver"]


Donc merci parce que c'est pas possible.

----------


## Vader_666

> Merci, mais juste histoire de faire le chieur, mais mon pseudo est iempire, pas iempipire ^^





> Au risque de faire le chieur, faut mettre un gif pour voir sa requête acceptée.


Les demandes d'enregistrement sont toujours traitées avec joie et bonne humeur par les admins. Les GIFs sont connus pour pouvoir facilement absorber la joie et la bonne humeur. Sans un petit GIF il peut arriver que l'enthousiasme procuré par l'enregistrement d'une personne rebondisse sur le pseudonyme de la personne enregistrée...



:smile:

----------


## Squitch

Salut,

Un admin dans les parages pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble au nom de "Squitch" ?

Aurais-je une réponse dans la soirée, quelle tension je suis a deux doigts de tomber dans les pommes.

----------


## bigoud1

> Les demandes d'enregistrement sont toujours traitées avec joie et bonne humeur par les admins. Les GIFs sont connus pour pouvoir facilement absorber la joie et la bonne humeur. Sans un petit GIF il peut arriver que l'enthousiasme procuré par l'enregistrement d'une personne rebondisse sur le pseudonyme de la personne enregistrée...
> 
> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/albums/In...ps_drHouse.gif
> 
> :smile:


Beau geste Vader  :^_^:  digne d'un da wotw !

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut,
> 
> Un admin dans les parages pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble au nom de "Squitch" ?
> 
> Aurais-je une réponse dans la soirée, quelle tension je suis a deux doigts de tomber dans les pommes.
> http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/o...zIK1qzll1k.gif


C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## TreeShepherd

Suite à une remarque d'eboshi (chef de clan CPC sous WoT), je me suis rendu compte que la plupart des joueurs régulier de robocraft sont des joueurs de Wot.
Il m'a demandé si on pouvait supprimer le chan Robocraft tel qu'il existe maintenant et simplement renommer le chan "La 7éme compagnie au clair de lune" de la section WoT en "La 7éme compagnie sous Robocraft".

:chieur:

----------


## Flubber

Non car quelqun qui cherche un chan Robocraft et qui ne joue pas à WOT ne le trouvera pas.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Mouais...on verra bien la fréquentation du chan...

----------


## Vyse

Bonjour je viens poser ma marque.

ID : Vyse
merci d'avance  ::lol::

----------


## Golobix

Salut je viens pour l'enregistrement  ::): 

ID : Golobix

et le gif qui fait plaisir !

----------


## kamen

Idem, je veux bien une petite place !

ID : KaMeN

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon pour Kamen et Vyse.  ::): 

Golobix par contre :



> Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Vous pouvez donc lancer mumble et partir en promenade après avoir posté votre demande en augmentant vos chances de revenir et de vous voir enregistré !


:smile:

----------


## Beanna

Bonjour !
Besoin d'un reset de mon certificat et d'un nouvel enregistrement suite à un changement de PC. Pseudo "Beanna". 

Merci d'avance.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Ton utilisateur est supprimé  ::):  Reconnecte-toi afin que l'on puisse t'enregistrer de nouveau.

----------


## Breakfire

Bonjour serait il possible de m'enregistrer pseudo : Breakfire 
merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour serait il possible de m'enregistrer pseudo : Breakfire 
> merci


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## stratoteck

bonjours je souhaiterai être enregistrer sur le mumble ID: stratoteck merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

> bonjours je souhaiterai être enregistrer sur le mumble ID: stratoteck merci d'avance


Fait aussi  ::):

----------


## Edern76

Bonjour, est ce qu'un gentil admin pourrait m'enregistrer sur le Mumble ?
Id : Edern76

Shaiks est un ami au fait, si vous pouviez l'enregistrer aussi ce serait sympa  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  :;):

----------


## Edern76

Merci, désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu sur Mumble, petit soucis de configuration

----------


## Vader_666

Pas de problème  ::):

----------


## Breakfire

Merci par contre on ma enregistrer sous Brokefire à  la place de breakfire .... normal ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Merci par contre on ma enregistrer sous Brokefire à  la place de breakfire .... normal ?


Quelques messages plus hauts :



> Les demandes d'enregistrement sont toujours traitées avec joie et bonne humeur par les admins. Les GIFs sont connus pour pouvoir facilement absorber la joie et la bonne humeur. Sans un petit GIF il peut arriver que l'enthousiasme procuré par l'enregistrement d'une personne rebondisse sur le pseudonyme de la personne enregistrée...
> 
> 
> 
> :smile:


Premier message du topic :



> A cause de gens pas sympa qui font que faire les gens pas sympa vous ne pouvez pas vous enregistrer vous-même sur le mumble. Pour être enregistré par un admin :
> - Se connecter au serveur
> - Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement (*un petit gif rigolo est toujours bienvenu* )


Ceci explique peut-être cela :smile:

----------


## Breakfire

http://www.techartgeek.com/images/20...yanwilhite.gif


parmi les premiers gif sur google .....

----------


## Fsb

CoinCoin!

Ce petit message pour qu'un canard alpha me donne le droit de me déplacer dans la mare de mumble 



Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Sao

Done !

----------


## RealPony

Bonsoir amis canards !

Je poste un petit message pour demandé les droit d'accès pour votre mumble ! Coin coin !

----------


## wetless

salut
étant nouveau à barboter je désirerais les droits pour pouvoir naviguer sur mumble merci  ::):  http://www.icone-gif.com/gif/oiseaux...canards015.gif

----------


## Breakfire

j'aimerais beaucoup que l'on change mon pseudo en Breakfire merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir amis canards !
> 
> Je poste un petit message pour demandé les droit d'accès pour votre mumble ! Coin coin !
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc...auk7o1_500.gif


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Beanna

Besoin d'un enregistrement par ici. Merci d'avance !  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Besoin d'un enregistrement par ici. Merci d'avance ! 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WFLdDf6juw...-two-girls.gif


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Athelas

Salut ! Si je pouvais en faire partie... J'ai perdu mon mot de passe sur Athelas, gargl... je suis sous le pseudo Saletha pour changer ! 


Merci d'avance !

----------


## Sao

Fait, et j'ai remis ton pseudo normal.
S'pèce de bibliothécaire va.

----------


## Vader_666

> j'aimerais beaucoup que l'on change mon pseudo en Breakfire merci 
> 
> http://www.ballajack.com/wp-content/...lson-gif-7.gif

----------


## DJCot

> http://i.imgur.com/9RyUj3j.png


 ::love:: 

Tu fais ce genre de trucs sur quels sites ?  :Bave:

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Est-ce que l'on pourrait m'enregistrer svp? Chaudpatatium !

----------


## Breakfire

c'est juste hyper relou les gars mais bon tant pis je me passerai du mumble

----------


## Vader_666

> Est-ce que l'on pourrait m'enregistrer svp? Chaudpatatium !
> 
> http://img.fark.net/images/cache/850...Q&f=1408939200


J'ai pas eu le temps de t'enregistrer. Faut que tu sois connecté  ::):  (et ton gif passe mal  ::P: )

---------- Post added at 22h41 ---------- Previous post was at 22h40 ----------




> Tu fais ce genre de trucs sur quels sites ?


J'ai fait ça à la main sous gimp. Et je peux dire que je me suis fait chier xD

----------


## Chaud'Patate

ll marchait très bien y'a 20s  ::(:  Jsuis co!

----------


## Vader_666

> c'est juste hyper relou les gars mais bon tant pis je me passerai du mumble


On s'en remettra jamais.


A moins que... Ah non ça va en fait  ::): 


---------- Post added at 22h50 ---------- Previous post was at 22h49 ----------




> ll marchait très bien y'a 20s  Jsuis co!


Enregistré. Et ton gif colle très bien :D

----------


## Supergounou

Bonjour!

Je vais avoir besoin d'être enregistré sur le Mumble CPC. Merci d'avance!  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je vais avoir besoin d'être enregistré sur le Mumble CPC. Merci d'avance! 
> 
> http://media2.giphy.com/media/sLS5mgWOphli8/200.gif



D'après les exgénèses les plus récentes, j'en comprends qu'il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour te faire enregistrer  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

Les parchemins  :^_^:   ::wub::   :;):

----------


## Titooon

Bonjour j'aimerais être enregistrer sur le mumble pour jouer a Assetto Corsa avec la communauté

ID : Titoon

je suis connecté en ce moment sur le serveur

----------


## Woulfo

Bonjour j'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble pour jouer a Assetto Corsa avec la communauté

ID : Woulfo

je suis connecté en ce moment sur le serveur

(copie du mec en haut  ::P:  )

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## MoB

J'espère que le renommage a été de rigueur. Et double pour le second dont la fainéantise dépasse la mienne.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Pareil...j'étais pourtant enregistré dans le passé il me semble.. (ID comme sur le fofo...)

----------


## DJCot

> http://i.imgur.com/XfmmPRh.png
> D'après les exgénèses les plus récentes, j'en comprends qu'il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour te faire enregistrer


Vader,  expert parchemin sous Gimp  ::love::

----------


## Haelnak

Yop,

Un admin pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble CPC ?
*nAKAZZ*

Bisous sucrés.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Nakazzpasdesbriques ci dessus.

----------


## Haelnak

Merci, mais j'aurais aimé plus d'efforts pour le jeu de mots  ::(:

----------


## Flubber

Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de proposition sur le _Top Secret_ FUCA. Moi j'avais choisi nakazzdémerder.

----------


## Supergounou

> http://i.imgur.com/XfmmPRh.png
> D'après les exgénèses les plus récentes, j'en comprends qu'il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour te faire enregistrer


Bouha, je suis resté connecté 8h de suite, puis je suis allé me coucher. Mais c'est pas grave, j'ai quand même réussi à utiliser Mumble! Du coup, ça sert à quoi de s'enregistrer?

----------


## Sao

> Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de proposition sur le _Top Secret_ FUCA. Moi j'avais choisi nakazzdémerder.


Et moi Nakazzenmoins.

----------


## Haelnak

Désolé Saosul, mais celui de Flubber est plus "fluide",



> (...)Moi j'avais choisi nakazzdémerder.


 ::wub::

----------


## MoB

J'avais en première idée Nakazzbarrer mais je me suis dis que c'était pas très convivial pour un nouvel arrivant.

----------


## Dox

Coin !

Je suis à la recherche d'un canard sympathique pouvant m'enregistrer pour rejoindre, entre autres, la communauté SC2. Je suis connecté actuellement. Merci  ::): 

ID : Dox

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait par contre faute de gif...

----------


## Dox

> C'est fait par contre faute de gif...


J'en cherchais un pour m'excuser puis j'ai vu entre temps mon nouveau pseudo mumble, donc :



Bon je méritais aussi...  ::siffle::

----------


## Haelnak

> J'avais en première idée Nakazzbarrer mais je me suis dis que c'était pas très convivial pour un nouvel arrivant.


Et puis c'est pompé sur celui de Flubber  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MoB

Oui sauf que j'avais eu l'idée avant lui puisqu'il n'était pas même au courant de ton existence  ::ninja::

----------


## chaosmas

Salut je voulais savoir si le videur des vacances voudrait bien me laisser m'enregister sur le mumble je joue a eve online, cs go , metro, etc..... 
Merci d'avance pour la réponse de votre part car je m'enuie un peu dans ma petite marre la haut.

----------


## Woulfo

> C'est fait pour les deux du dessus


Ah, merci mais je viens d'apprendre que tu m'avais renommé. Mais j'ai rien noté, tu t'en souviens ? Sinon, tu peux m'ajouter avec l'id : Woulfo31 ? (comme ça, ça sera enregistré quelque part)  ::(: 

Merci bien.

----------


## chaosmas

je ne peut tjr pas mouve sur le serveur est ce normale desole de le demander mais j ai peut etre ratér quelque chose donc voila je me suis co si on pourrait me laisser rentrer ca serait cool

----------


## MoB

Fayque !

----------


## Jackydroid

Bonjour j'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble pour jouer a Assetto Corsa avec la communauté

ID : Jackydroid

je suis connecté en ce moment sur le serveur

(Copié pour la 3ème fois) 

J'ai pas envie de me retrouver coincé...

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour j'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble pour jouer a Assetto Corsa avec la communauté
> 
> ID : Jackydroid
> 
> je suis connecté en ce moment sur le serveur
> 
> (Copié pour la 3ème fois) 
> 
> J'ai pas envie de me retrouver coincé...
> http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo...1_460sa_v1.gif


C'est fait, have fun.

----------


## MartyMcfly

Bonjour bonjour !!

Pourrait-on m'enregistrer sur le mumble afin que je puisse meuler la tronche de saloperie de zerg dans de bonnes conditions (donc en trollant grassement le joueur d'en face)? ID :mcfly

Merci d'avance les gens

---------- Post added at 21h22 ---------- Previous post was at 21h20 ----------

Merci !!!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Haleks

Hello!
Moi itou j'aurais besoin qu'on m'enregistre (WarThunder in bound).
Je suis connecté sous le pseudo "Pépé" - merci d'avance les canards!

(Euh, si c'est possible, m'enregistrer sous mon pseudo *Haleks* serait mieux. Mais j'ai pommé l'ancien certificat... ::unsure:: )

----------


## Haleks

Re!
Je suis de nouveau sur le mumble, en attendant d'être enregistré!  ::): 
Merci les canards.

----------


## Woulfo

> Sinon, tu peux m'ajouter avec l'id : Woulfo31 ? (comme ça, ça sera enregistré quelque part) 
> 
> Merci bien.


MAJ, je suis co sur le mumble. Merci bien.

----------


## Vader_666

> Re!
> Je suis de nouveau sur le mumble, en attendant d'être enregistré! 
> Merci les canards.


Fait

---------- Post added at 15h56 ---------- Previous post was at 15h55 ----------




> MAJ, je suis co sur le mumble. Merci bien.


Fait aussi  ::):

----------


## AlphaLex

Bonjour, je suis nouveau ici ainsi que sur le mumble. 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer svp ?  ::):  Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour, je suis nouveau ici ainsi que sur le mumble. 
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer svp ?  Merci d'avance !


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post8065529  ::):

----------


## Haleks

Merci Vader!  :;): 

EDIT : lol, mon nouveau pseudo sur mumble serait-il une référence au Dalek de Dr Who? ^^

----------


## Vader_666

Tout a fait, et aussi en rapport avec ça :




> Les demandes d'enregistrement sont toujours traitées avec joie et bonne humeur par les admins. Les GIFs sont connus pour pouvoir facilement absorber la joie et la bonne humeur. Sans un petit GIF il peut arriver que l'enthousiasme procuré par l'enregistrement d'une personne rebondisse sur le pseudonyme de la personne enregistrée...
> 
> 
> 
> :smile:

----------


## Haleks

Haha, pas de souci! Merci mec!

----------


## Byakuran

Eh les copains, je peux vous rejoindre ? 

Mon pseudo c'est Byakuran, je suis connecté actuellement.

Allez, s'il vous plait, eh, eh, eh

----------


## Flubber

Merde je t'ai loupé d'une heure, j'aime bcp ton gif.

----------


## Vader_666

J'aime beaucoup aussi  ::):

----------


## Byakuran

Je reste co toute la journée au cas ou  ::P:  merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon, tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Baalim

Je viens d'installer le mumble, de me connecter (baalim) et de constater que je suis refoulé à l'entrée.
Y'aurait pas un gentil videur pour me laisser passer ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Je viens d'installer le mumble, de me connecter (baalim) et de constater que je suis refoulé à l'entrée.
> Y'aurait pas un gentil videur pour me laisser passer ?


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> C'est fait


Ahh merci  ::): 

EDIT : c'est normal si "soi-même > enregistrer" est toujours grisé malgré le changement de pseudo ?

----------


## Reeld

Bonjour ! 

Si quelqu'un est dispo pour m'enregistrer ( Reeld ) 

Merci d'avance ! 








edit : Impec merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## 2trinity6

Bonsoir, je veux bien également que l'on m'enregistre sur le mumble  :;):  

Merci d'avance !

(trinity)

----------


## TheProjectHate

S'il y a quelqu'un pour enregistrer un jeune homme plein d'amour (même pseudo sur Mumble qu'ici), à vot'bon coeur !

----------


## lepoiscail

Salut est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer sur le mumble. Merci d'avance aux admins. Mon pseudo lepoiscail.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer sur le mumble. Merci d'avance aux admins. Mon pseudo lepoiscail.


C'est fait  ::): 

---------- Post added at 22h58 ---------- Previous post was at 22h56 ----------




> S'il y a quelqu'un pour enregistrer un jeune homme plein d'amour (même pseudo sur Mumble qu'ici), à vot'bon coeur !
> 
> http://karmajello.com/postcont/2013/...en-Tongues.gif


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post8065529

De toute façon il bouge même pas ton gif  ::P:

----------


## TheProjectHate

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post8065529
> 
> De toute façon il bouge même pas ton gif


Après avoir posté, je suis resté connecté quelques heures  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Ben malheureusement aucun admin n'était présent ou ne t'a vu...

----------


## Mordynn

Bonsoir ! Ayant rejoint la guilde CPC sur Wildstar, est-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble ? Je suis connecté à l'heure actuelle, pseudo : Mordynn

S'il vous plaît !

----------


## Sao

Voili voila voilo doubidou bi dah.

----------


## Mordynn

Quelle réactivité, bravo !

----------


## KyoShiRo330

Salut ! 

Si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de m’enregistrer sa serait cool (Pseudo: KyoShiRo)

Merci !

----------


## Zekth

Salut,

j'ai un soucis pour rejoindre, je ne peux pas m'enregistrer.

Mon pseudo c'est Zekth et je suis actuellement sur le mumble.

Marchi <3

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai un soucis pour rejoindre, je ne peux pas m'enregistrer.
> 
> Mon pseudo c'est Zekth et je suis actuellement sur le mumble.
> 
> Marchi <3


C'est fait.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Bonjour Bonjour,

Je patauge dans la mare, pseudo "Meridien". Un gentil admin est dans le coin ?
J'ai tapé "Gif à la con" dans Google, voilà le 3me résultat (le premier n'était pas montrable et le second était pourri) :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Meridien  ::):

----------


## MonkeyManus

Merci !

----------


## Maomam

Y aurait-y quelqu'un pour enregistrer trinity sur Mumble. On a besoin de lui pour faire des heqdshots q lq kqlqsh. Merci !

----------


## 2trinity6

Est-il possible de m'inscrire sur le topic, please 

*Trinity

----------


## Vader_666

Oui... Mais apparemment on t'a loupé. N'hésite pas à reposter ici quand tu seras connecté.

----------


## 2trinity6

ok no soucis  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux pas te connecter là ? (je vois que tu réponds c'est pour ça  ::): )

----------


## benspx

Bonjour, est il possible d'être inscrit svp ? 

[IMG][/IMG]

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## dr.doki

Comme promis, voilà le cierge pour te remercier  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Haha  ::lol::

----------


## Nielle

Après la perte de mon certificat, j'enquis une nouvelle demande pour Nielle-Dreffan (pseudo in game et forum) plus facile pour me reconnaître.  (malgré ma présence quasi-fantômatique)

----------


## Vader_666

Pour pouvoir t'enregistrer il faut que tu sois connecté  ::):

----------


## hein

bonjour,
il y aurait il un admin pour m'enregistrer ?

----------


## Vader_666

> bonjour,
> il y aurait il un admin pour m'enregistrer ?


Oui, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## hein

merci  ::):

----------


## MrVagina

On peut m'enregistrer, : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coq9klG41R8
(Mr_Vagina)
Et un gif rigolol parce que c'est chouette les gif 

Love

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## NaturoLeNaturis

Hello, on peut m'enregistrer ( pseudo : Amiralcoco ) ! Thx

----------


## Nielle

Coin je devrais être connecté demain dans la matinée sinon en soirée après 21h.

----------


## Vader_666

> Hello, on peut m'enregistrer ( pseudo : Amiralcoco ) ! Thx


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Nielle

Qqun est connecté actuellement pour m'enregistrer?  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> Qqun est connecté actuellement pour m'enregistrer?


C'est fait !  ::):

----------


## Nielle

Merci mon cher ami-canard  ::):

----------


## Carhok

Bonjour. 
Serait'il possible de m'enregistrer; mon pseudo est Path.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour. 
> Serait'il possible de m'enregistrer; mon pseudo est Path.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Blitz

Salut!

Est-il possible de m'enregistrer? (Pseudo: BlitzBanana)

Merci  :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## Blitz

Merci !

----------


## Morty

J'insère ici une mine contrite. Mon certificat a été mangé par mon chien puis brûlé par les pompiers, est-ce que vous pourriez faire quelque chose pour moi ?

(Je suis présentement à la racine du mumble)

----------


## CastorJudo

Bonjour,

à votre bon cœur messieurs dames, un petit enregistrement.

----------


## Sao

Fait et fait.
Mais Morty n'a pas mis de gif.

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Je paie pour mes gars Morty & Fcee, et me porte garant de l'intégrité de leur gifitude du boule.



Un musical animé: http://z0r.de/1652

Longue vie à la chaise.

----------


## Morty

Merci Saosul  :;):

----------


## Atlantis78

Bien le bonjour!
Excusez moi! Est-il possible de bien vouloir m'enregistrer?
S'il vous plaît.

----------


## Sao

QUE DALLE ! TU PEUX CREVER !



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Atlantis78

Pitiez!!!!



PS: je suis passé d'une croix verte, à une croix bleu! C'est déjà pas mal  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais tu es enregistré Atlantis  ::):  Sao sous la balise spoiler (surligne ce qui est en noir dans son post) t'as dit que c'était fait  :;):  Il est taquin le Sao  ::):

----------


## Patate

Je peux être enregistré ? Je suis cool comme mec !

----------


## Vader_666

Oui, mais il faut que tu sois sur le serveur. Je vais ressortir les parchemins moi....

----------


## Patate

> Oui, mais il faut que tu sois sur le serveur. Je vais ressortir les parchemins moi....


Ouep, je suis la procédure là, je pensais y être, désolé. Petit soucis avec le certif.

----------


## 2trinity6

> Oui... Mais apparemment on t'a loupé. N'hésite pas à reposter ici quand tu seras connecté.


Suis sur Mumble si jamais l'un de vous est dispo  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Hello,

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Patate

Merci m'sieur !

----------


## Atlantis78

lol j'avais pas vu! Merci beaucoup! Bonne soirée  ::):

----------


## letoatreide

Bonjour!

J'ai vu qu'il fallait s'enregistrer, c'est ou c'est ou?!

----------


## Flubber

C'est par là. Have fun.

----------


## letoatreide

Merci!

----------


## micromanialex

Hey tu fais peter?

58073_640x480.jpg

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait (je suppose que c'est toi Alex71  :;): )

----------


## micromanialex

Oui merciiiiiiii


J'arriveeeeee xD

----------


## Trend

Bonsoir, serait-il possible d'être enregistré ?
Pseudo : Trend

----------


## Sao

Ouais !

----------


## Trend

Merci  ::):

----------


## caoba

salut serait il possible de me donner acces au mumble
merci d avance

----------


## MoB

Bien sûr Baobab, c'est fait.

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Un modo pourrait passer valider Fcee s'il vous plait, il a pas pu rentrer le 1er sept vu qu'il était tard et que personne n'était dispo.

Merchi :3

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## [CPC] Duc

Salut,

Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer svp?
Pseudo : Duc

Merci.

----------


## Manulafronde

Salut,

J'ai pas d'amis, j'habite loin  sniff

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Manulafronde
 ::):

----------


## Enze

Bon j'avais enregistré un certificat mais manifestement c'était pas le bon puisque me voilà refoulé.
Du coup, serait-il possible d'être enregistré pour avoir plein de joie et d'amusement comme eux ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Enze  ::):

----------


## Enze



----------


## tiboto33

bonsoir, puis je etre enregistré par pitié ? bien a vous cher messieurs 

:modelechouilleoff:

----------


## Vader_666

> bonsoir, puis je etre enregistré par pitié ? bien a vous cher messieurs 
> 
> :modelechouilleoff:


Enregistré.  ::):

----------


## [CPC] Duc

Bon je n'avais manifestement pas assez d'humour pour être enregistré, je suis donc parti à la recherche d'un GIF adéquat:



J'ai bon là?  ::): 

Pseudo : Duc

----------


## tiboto33

merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Duc  ::):

----------


## [CPC] Duc

Thanks!

----------


## Mhyrios

J'aimerais être enrengistré s'il vous plait  ::): 


Pseudo: Mhelya

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Mhyrios

Merci  ::P:

----------


## Hector Flubeck

Bonjour pourriez vous m'enregistrer s'il vous plait ? 

Pseudo : Mogettes

Drole peut etre pas mais la possession d'un Welsh corgi devrait etre la motivation premiere de tout humain ... =)

----------


## Wobak

Et bah tu cherches sur l'Internet multimédia !

----------


## Mhyrios

Bonjour, en me connectant, il me dit que j'ai un problème de certificat, pourtant si je regarde plus haut, je suis bien sensé avoir été enregistré...

Non je n'ai pas changé de pc, c'est le même, dans le même état, j'ai même pas reboot.

----------


## MoB

Réessaye voir. J'ai supprimé ton certif. Je reste un peu sur le mumble pour t'enregistrer dans la foulée.

----------


## Mhyrios

Voilà, j'ai pu me connecter là, ensuite tu m'enrengistre et voila?

----------


## MoB

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Mhyrios

Merci ça marche ^^

----------


## mzk

Bonsoir, j'aimerais etre enregistré !
Pseudo: Mzk
Merci d'avance

Edit: Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## rangerstarssky

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais être enregistré svp  ::): 

Pseudo: rangerstarssky

Merci d'avance

Edit : cela semble bon, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## MoB

RangerStraskyAndHutch

----------


## Kaede

Puis-je être enregistré sivouplait ? (même pseudo sur le serveur, je suis et reste connecté)

EDIT: merci msieur !

----------


## Vader_666

> http://media.giphy.com/media/NszFJBUr7kqru/giphy.gif
> 
> Puis-je être enregistré sivouplait ? (même pseudo sur le serveur, je suis et reste connecté)


C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## eystein

C'est la rentré...

C'est pas possible de virer le mode basket ? Parce que Toto il en a marre qu'on vienne lui parler ?

----------


## Flubber

Non.

----------


## Rakanishu

BONJOUR ! Est-ce que j'ai le droit à ma petite place sur le serveur Mumble aussi ? Rakanishu tout partout :3 Pour l'instant je suis coincé dans la mare aux canards, en témoigne ce gif.

----------


## Luxunofwu

Tout pareil pour moi, suis online dans la mare ! Je vais laisser tourner toute la nuit, si ma connexion veut bien obtempérer.
Sous quel pseudo ? Ben Luxunofwu pardi.



Edit : Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Done.

----------


## Rakanishu

Merci  ::):

----------


## Thepastisboy

Salut désirant utiliser la version android(je suis maso), pouvez m'activer ? Mon pseudo c'est "sankukai"

----------


## Azrimo

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plaît ? Mon pseudo est "Azrimo".

Merci beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait pour Azrimo (Abbismo en attendant ton GIF), sankukai tu n'étais pas là quand je suis passé, mais ton gif m'a fait lâcher une petite larme.

----------


## Azrimo

Merci pour la certif, et voici le gif pour récupérer mon vrai pseudo ! :D 



Ca va il est bien ?  ::):

----------


## MoB

Tu aimes quand les chats se font mal c'est ça ?!  :tired:

----------


## Risone

Salut ! come expliqué dans le tooooooouuuuut premier post de ce post, je suis dans le cas 1 ou j'ai changé de pc et donc je n'ai plus le certificat héhéhé
Mon pseudo sur mumble c'est Risone normalement, et comme c'est précisé, je post un petit gif sympatounet en guise de payement/pot de vin/appellez ça comme vous voulez.

----------


## Tsalpasnah

Bonjour,

Est-ce possible de m'enregistrer s'il-vous-plaît? Pseudo: Tsalpasnah

Et voici la dime:


Merci!

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce possible de m'enregistrer s'il-vous-plaît? Pseudo: Tsalpasnah
> 
> Et voici la dime:
> http://media.giphy.com/media/hiOTu0M0ILSIU/giphy.gif
> 
> Merci!


Faut rester connecté pour cela jeune homme.

----------


## Tsalpasnah

> Faut rester connecté pour cela jeune homme.


Toutes mes confuses! Connecté!

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait si je me rappel bien.

----------


## VincePsycho

Bonjour, 
Est-il possible de m'enregistrer avec le même pseudo : VincePsycho

Merci beaucoup Flubber

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait malgré cet erreur d'intégration de GIF.

----------


## ninjaneko

bonjour, 

pouvez-vous me donner l'accès au mumble s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Star-Platinum

Salut, j'ai beau réimporter mon certificat j'ai plus accès à que dalle, un nouveau s'il vous plaît ?



Edit : Merci.

----------


## Flubber

Star Platinium c'est fait.
Ninja, es tu sur d'avoir fait un crtif car je ne peu pas t'enregistrer.

----------


## ninjaneko

désolé, je pense que ça devrait marcher maintenant

----------


## Aedelas

Bonjour , Bonsoir . 

Ancien utilisateur assidu du mumble canard pc en manque de certificat suite à un malaise disquedurien et la disparition regrettable d'une clé usb.
Pronostic vital engagé quant à sa vie vidéoludique, demande rapide d'un produit de substitution avec le pseudo Aëdelas . 

Merci 

Ah oui, euh ... voilà le gif

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait jeune drogué.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Qui a viré le channel Blood Bowl ? Qui ?

----------


## Flubber

Moi.

---------- Post added at 20h34 ---------- Previous post was at 20h33 ----------

Oui d'ailleurs, j'ai fait un peu de ménage et de rangement car le mumble était vraiment bordélique.

----------


## gregounech

OOOOOOOO ILÉ OU MON CH4N CoD  :Emo: .

----------


## domertow

Bonjour messieurs, le chan cod vous en avez fait quoi ? Un ou deux petit emplacement pour callof ce serait sympa.  :Emo:

----------


## Flubber

Il est dans Autres FPS.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Maiheu moi aussi euuuu ! 
Vous avez fait quoi de mon beau chan Firefall ?
J'avais mis des posters et tout !
Pareil pour mon chan Robocraft pas vieux du tout en plus !

----------


## Flubber

Toute réclamation sur les chan mumble doit être envoyé à toto@fuca.fr avec un gif d'anim jap ou sur le fofo avec un gif de tout sauf d'anim jap.

----------


## Zoroastre

Et le chan Mass Effect 3 mon bon sire, où est-il ?

Edith : on a trouvé Vader qui nous a refait un canal derechef, merci à lui !


Z.

----------


## Hrim Grimnir

Hello ici, j'ai un soucis. Voilà, j'ai paumé mon certif mumble (pseudo : HrimGrimnir ). J'ai créer un nouveau certif et changer de pseudo du coup mais c'est grisé, peut pas m'enregistrer et joué avec les canards  ::'(:  C'est à ce taper la tête sur une table ! 



Bref, si jamais on peut m'aider ^^ (je suis sous le pseudo HrimGrimnir2 là du coup)

Edit : Tout bon, merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Comme indiqué par les ediths des posts ci-dessous j'ai résolu les problèmes d'un seul coup d'un seul !  ::): 



(pour une fois que j'en crée pas  ::ninja:: )

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Moi.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h34 ---------- Previous post was at 20h33 ----------
> 
> Oui d'ailleurs, j'ai fait un peu de ménage et de rangement car le mumble était vraiment bordélique.


Et on peut le récupérer ?

On a juste eu la pause classique de l'été avec ces pleureuses/peureuses en vacances, mais on a deux ligues en cours, ptet une troisième, et on est une bonne dizaine à jouer régulièrement ET c'est un jeu ou FAUT avoir ton adversaire en vocal sinon tu ne joues pas... Et on a des petits nouveaux et y'a le 2 qui sort sous peu...

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Toute réclamation sur les chan mumble doit être envoyé à toto@fuca.fr avec un gif d'anim jap ou sur le fofo avec un gif de tout sauf d'anim jap.


Je sais plus, trop d'infos !
Dans le doute j'y met tout !
Puis-je retrouver mon chan FireFall svp ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Ici l'honorable commissaire de la ligue de Blood Bowl de Canard PC.

Veuillez noter, par la présente brève, que la très noble institution que je représente, forte de plus d'une vingtaine d'utilisateurs réguliers, est très mécontente de vos choix de management. Néanmoins, dans un souci d’apaisement des communautés vidéo-ludiques ci-représentées, je veux bien croire que cette erreur de jugement fut le fruit d'un emportement, et non la volonté de stigmatiser notre communauté, par ailleurs fort influente en ces lieux.

Je dispose en effet d'une certaine influence auprès de la rédaction de Canard PC, Pipomantis m'aime au point de vouloir me faire un bisou sur la bouche, et j'ai en ma possession le numéro de portable issu de la carte professionnelle personnelle de Guy Moquette. Je vous prie de ne pas m'obliger à faire usage de ces mesures de dernier recours. 

Dans l'attente d'une juste réparation du préjudice engendré par le retour au_ statu quo ante_, 

Je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations distinguées,

von_yaourt, archi-commissaire de la ligue de Blood Bowl CPC.

----------


## Flubber

> Ici l'honorable commissaire de la ligue de Blood Bowl de Canard PC.
> 
> Veuillez noter, par la présente brève, que la très noble institution que je représente, forte de plus d'une vingtaine d'utilisateurs réguliers, est très mécontente de vos choix de management. Néanmoins, dans un souci d’apaisement des communautés vidéo-ludiques ci-représentées, je veux bien croire que cette erreur de jugement fut le fruit d'un emportement, et non la volonté de stigmatiser notre communauté, par ailleurs fort influente en ces lieux.
> 
> Je dispose en effet d'une certaine influence auprès de la rédaction de Canard PC, Pipomantis m'aime au point de vouloir me faire un bisou sur la bouche, et j'ai en ma possession le numéro de portable issu de la carte professionnelle personnelle de Guy Moquette. Je vous prie de ne pas m'obliger à faire usage de ces mesures de dernier recours. 
> 
> Dans l'attente d'une juste réparation du préjudice engendré par le retour au_ statu quo ante_, 
> 
> Je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations distinguées,
> ...


Les salons bloodbowl n'ont été recréés que dans l'espoir de l'humiliation de Frite.

----------


## MoB

Tu es bien trop clément Flubber, perso un jeu où ca ne joue qu'a base de pack de bière nain ... c'est teeeeeeeeeeellement intéressant...

----------


## Thepastisboy

Je laisse connecté donc,
si vous me voyez (sankukai) pensez à me rajouter

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les salons bloodbowl n'ont été recréés que dans l'espoir de l'humiliation de Frite.


Merci !

(En cherchant bien on peut retrouver une image d'un des derniers matchs de Frite, où TOUTE son équipe s'est vu sortir du terrain, par mes petits soins !  :B):  mais là j'ai pas retrouvé  ::'(:  )

----------


## Risone

Petit up pour l'enregistrement, au cas ou je suis logué en tant que Rison sur le mumble =)




> Salut ! come expliqué dans le tooooooouuuuut premier post de ce post, je suis dans le cas 1 ou j'ai changé de pc et donc je n'ai plus le certificat héhéhé
> Mon pseudo sur mumble c'est Risone normalement, et comme c'est précisé, je post un petit gif sympatounet en guise de payement/pot de vin/appellez ça comme vous voulez.
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/14l8w0.gif

----------


## Roland Flure

> Petit up pour l'enregistrement, au cas ou je suis logué en tant que Rison sur le mumble =)


Done.

----------


## Eracnus

Spoiler Alert! 




,

Je souhaiterais avoir les accès sur le mumble.

Je suis actuellement connecte en tant que Eracnus ! (j'ai pas sauvegardé le certificat en formatant mon pc,désolé :D )

Merci a vous'

----------


## Flappie

Bonsoir chers admins, pourriez-vous recréer un chan *Jeux de Navions* s'il vous plait ?  (ou Simus aériennes si il faut faire plus clair)

Merciiii !

----------


## Star-Platinum

> Star Platinium c'est fait.
> Ninja, es tu sur d'avoir fait un crtif car je ne peu pas t'enregistrer.


Ca marchait hier et là il me demande un mdp, je peux pas rentrer dans le salon.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Les chan Firefall et Robocraft ne seront pas recrées ?

----------


## MrLuss

Hello,
Je suis déjà autorisé à utiliser le mumble sous le nom de MrLuss.
Mais parfois ... Je joue à la console 



Du coup, je pourrais aussi être autorisé à utiliser le nick MrLuss_Salon ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Oui c'est fait. Théoriquement tu pourrais utiliser le même certificat pour le salon aussi  :;): 

---------- Post added at 22h54 ---------- Previous post was at 22h52 ----------




> Ca marchait hier et là il me demande un mdp, je peux pas rentrer dans le salon.


J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Il faut que tu te reconnectes et que l'on t'enregistre à nouveau.

----------


## MrLuss

ok merci beaucoup !

----------


## Chataigne

Bonjour je suis Chataigne, un gentil canard bien comme il faut qui découvre Mumble (oui je suis un canard de ferme, je découvre sur le tard).

---------- Post added at 22h57 ---------- Previous post was at 22h56 ----------

vous gerez j'ai meme pas eu le temps de mettre un gif !!!!

----------


## Munshine

Bonjour c'est Commander Munshine,

Le chan d'*Elite Dangerous* a disparu. Les communications sont rompues ... Est-ce que c'est un coup de la Federation? de l'Empire ?Ou pire des Thargoids. ::sad:: 

Est-ce qu'un gentil Modo pourrait corriger la situation difficile dans laquelle se trouvent les Commanders qui se retrouvent dans le vide de l'espace sans personne à qui parler. :Emo:  et rétablir le chan Mumble d'Elite Dangerous.

siouplait.

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour c'est Commander Munshine,
> 
> Le chan d'*Elite Dangerous* a disparu. Les communications sont rompues ... Est-ce que c'est un coup de la Federation? de l'Empire ?Ou pire des Thargoids.
> 
> Est-ce qu'un gentil Modo pourrait corriger la situation difficile dans laquelle se trouvent les Commanders qui se retrouvent dans le vide de l'espace sans personne à qui parler. et rétablir le chan Mumble d'Elite Dangerous.
> 
> siouplait. 
> http://gifshost.com/102013/reverse-1...g_in_space.gif


Il est dans Action/Casual

----------


## Munshine

> Il est dans Action/Casual


Merci. :;): 

---------- Post added at 10h58 ---------- Previous post was at 10h31 ----------

Pendant que j'y suis. Est-ce que le Chan Star Citizen peut être aussi rétabli par la même occasion ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## Davbass

Salut, pseudo scoumoune à débloquer de la marre pour aller sur le chan arche-age. 
En te remerciant !

----------


## Kyotenshi

J'ai fait le boulet, j'accepte à contre-cœur de me faire fesser... Possibilité de supprimer un certain Kyotenshi du registre, qui a paumé son certificat dans les méandre de son disque dur ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Elespada

Pourrais-t-on avoir un Canal Archeage avec deux ou trois Sous-Canaux ? du genre : NuianCat, Haraniagnia, PiratesYarrr?

Merci.

----------


## Kallistah

> Pourrais-t-on avoir un Canal Archeage avec deux ou trois Sous-Canaux ? du genre : NuianCat, Haraniagnia, PiratesYarrr?
> 
> Merci.


+1 ! 

C'est possible de débloquer Kallistah ? Merci !

----------


## Cobraa

Et possible de débloquer pour cobra pour le cannal archeage svp merci .

----------


## MoB

C'est fait Armanoide. Je suis gentil j'aurai pu mettre Lady ...

----------


## Star-Platinum

> J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Il faut que tu te reconnectes et que l'on t'enregistre à nouveau.


Je suis connecté

----------


## Cobraa

puis avoir mon nom cobra http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo...6_460sa_v1.gif

----------


## Flubber

Bah non, faut pas réutiliser le gif de quelqu’un et en plus mal l'intégrer.

----------


## MoB

Et puis sans majuscule et sans sujet ca risquerait de finir avec mal au derrière.


Edit : J'avais oublié, c'est fait pour Star-Platinum.

----------


## Golthan

Salut, Pourrait-on m'enregistrer sur le mumble pour archeage svp!! (Dark)

Merci

----------


## Kyotenshi

Pareil, enregistrement de Kyô possible pour ArcheAge ?

----------


## Tilt

Salut bande de PD d'admin !!!!

Dites je comprends pas ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas utilisé mumble et là je peux rentrer dans aucun chan et dans la marre j'ai pas le droit de parler.
Je voudrai aller chatter dans le chat "elite dangerous"
Help !!

----------


## lepoiscail

Pourquoi il y a des chans qui ont disparus ?

----------


## MoB

Parce qu'ils en avaient marre au canard alors ils se sont barrés.

----------


## Lyrad

Lyrad, je suis en attente dans la mare si quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer !

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## Lyrad

Merci !

----------


## rayul

merci de m'ajouter sur la listes des élus

salut

----------


## Gancko

Salut, mon certificat n'en fait qu'à sa tête donc je me réinscris au propre.
Merci d'avance pour l'ajout.

Voila ce qu'il me met: Vérification SSL échoué : Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

----------


## monsieurglagh

Hello, y'aurait moyen qu'un gentil admin m'accorde un acces au Mumble ? j'ai un Foxmonsieur à emmerder et j'ai mis un Gif de Saint David Hasselhof  :;):

----------


## Anonyme111

Ho, vous avez supprimé le salon Endless Space ?  ::'(: 
D'accord, il n'était pas très utilisé, mais il y avait encore quelques parties de temps à autres. Je crois que les gens du sujet sur le forum ont plus ou moins une partie en cours, ou alors elle s'est finie récemment. Chez les canards tankistes on en a quelques unes en route et plus ou moins en pause actuellement.
J'imagine qu'on ne s'en sortira pas si vous recréez le salon chaque fois que quelqu'un fait une demande, mais au moins pourrait on avoir quelques canaux génériques/divers quand on joue à des jeux non référencés ? Se mettre un peu n'importe où c'est marrant mais sans plus, et je ne crois pas que le Hammam Rillettes soit fait pour ça.  ::o:

----------


## rayul

> merci de m'ajouter sur la listes des élus


je laisse le mumble tourner aujourd'hui, si un gentil nadmin peut m'enregistrer, merci

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## rayul

Merci bien

----------


## bbd

Salut,

Est-ce que je peux rejoindre le cercle des élus ? Je laisse le serveur tourner également.

----------


## shooty09

Yop les canards, pas d'enregistrement possible, je reste dans la mare en arrière fond au cas ou un admin gentil et doux à la fois passe dans le coin (coin)  ::ninja:: . Merci les namis.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pareil, merci de m'enregister (Dusty)

----------


## Vader_666

> Pareil, merci de m'enregister (Dusty)


C'est fait.

---------- Post added at 15h07 ---------- Previous post was at 15h07 ----------




> Yop les canards, pas d'enregistrement possible, je reste dans la mare en arrière fond au cas ou un admin gentil et doux à la fois passe dans le coin (coin) . Merci les namis.


C'est quoi ton pseudo sur le mumble ?  ::): 

---------- Post added at 15h08 ---------- Previous post was at 15h07 ----------




> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que je peux rejoindre le cercle des élus ? Je laisse le serveur tourner également.
> 
> http://media.giphy.com/media/ERWOeA6XvkHss/giphy.gif


Pareil qu'au dessus, quel est ton pseudo sur le mumble ?  ::):

----------


## Yorkmouth

Salut,
yorkmouth sur mumble
je peux sauter sans tomber, nan car j'ai déjà un certificat mais il est périmé :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait yorkmouth  ::):

----------


## Yorkmouth

Merci l'ami !

----------


## bbd

> Pareil qu'au dessus, quel est ton pseudo sur le mumble ?


C'est aussi bbd sur le mumble mais j'ai l'impression que tu as déjà fait qqchose, j'ai une icône authentifié qui est apparue.

----------


## Vader_666

Oui tu es enregistré. Un autre admin a du œuvrer  ::):

----------


## kennyo

Un admin dispo pour enregistrer "Rom", il fait parti de la guilde Can Hard.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## kennyo

Merci bien Vader  ::):

----------


## FrousT

Bonjour.
Mon Pc principal est mort et je ne retrouve plus mon certificat, si c'est possible de le reset  ::unsure:: 

Merci Seigneur  :;):

----------


## Gancko

Bon je réessaye une dernière fois.
Donc, si quelqu'un peut m'inscrire car apparemment mon certificat est non-signé, je vous remercie d'avance.


Voila ce que mumble me met:
[18:28:04] Bienvenue sur Mumble.

[18:28:25] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.


[18:28:25] Vérification SSL échoué : Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat

[18:28:25] Vérification SSL échoué : Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

[18:43:07] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.

[18:43:07] Vérification SSL échoué : Le nom d'hôte ne correspondait à aucun des hôtes valides pour ce certificat

[18:43:07] Vérification SSL échoué : Le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto-signé

----------


## loloboy

Hello,

j'ai changé de config, bien gardé mon certificat mumble, mais je n'arrive pas à me reconnecter au serveur des canards... Il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris ?

----------


## Sao

Tu as rentré l'adresse correctement ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Bon je réessaye une dernière fois.
> Donc, si quelqu'un peut m'inscrire car apparemment mon certificat est non-signé, je vous remercie d'avance.
> http://epicgif.net/upload/20140909145843uid1.gif
> 
> Voila ce que mumble me met:
> [18:28:04] Bienvenue sur Mumble.
> 
> [18:28:25] Connexion au serveur mumble.canardpc.com.
> 
> ...


On ne peut rien faire de notre coté. Essaye de te recréer un certificat via l'assistant de certificat.

----------


## Gancko

> On ne peut rien faire de notre coté. Essaye de te recréer un certificat via l'assistant de certificat.


OK merci, je vais essayer.

----------


## loloboy

J'ai rentré l'adresse comme indiqué à la page 1... si une bonne âme veut bien m'aider, je peux lui filer mon pseudo skype. J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté d'un truc débile...

----------


## Vader_666

> J'ai rentré l'adresse comme indiqué à la page 1... si une bonne âme veut bien m'aider, je peux lui filer mon pseudo skype. J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté d'un truc débile...


Mais quand tu essayes de te connecter ça fait quoi ?

----------


## Gancko

> On ne peut rien faire de notre coté. Essaye de te recréer un certificat via l'assistant de certificat.


Et vous de votre côté, vous ne devez pas supprimer mon ancien certificat? Je n'y comprends rien: je ne peux pas me connecter et dès que je crée un nouveau certificat, je ne peux pas à nouveau me connecter.

----------


## loloboy

ça me dit : "le serveur présente une certificat qui a une vérification invalide (...)"

----------


## Gancko

> ça me dit : "le serveur présente une certificat qui a une vérification invalide (...)"


Pareil.

----------


## Vader_666

Essayez de désinstaller/réinstaller mumble.




> Annexe III - Désinstallation complète :
> Désinstaller via le menu ajout/suppression de programme.
> Vérifier que le répertoire d'installation n'existe plus, aller renommer (ou supprimer si vous préférez) le répertoire C:\Users\<nom d'utilisateur>\AppData\Roaming\Mumble (attention le répertoire appData est un répertoire caché. Soit vous affichez les fichiers cachés, soit vous tapez le chemin dans la barre d'adresse)

----------


## Gancko

> Essayez de désinstaller/réinstaller mumble.


J'ai déjà essayé 3 fois et que dalle.
Je me rappelle que Super-Menteur m'avait renommé en Gangbang&Co: ce n'est pas ça qui fout la merde?

----------


## FrousT

Moi j'ai pas d'erreur, j’attends dans la marre, mais je suis un noob de Mumble  ::cry::

----------


## Vader_666

> J'ai déjà essayé 3 fois et que dalle.
> Je me rappelle que Super-Menteur m'avait renommé en Gangbang&Co: ce n'est pas ça qui fout la merde?


Tu as bien supprimé les dossiers ?
Sinon j'ai supprimé l'utilisateur sur le serveur. Mais quand c'est un problème lié à un pseudo déjà lié à un autre certificat c'est pas du tout ce message d'erreur là que tu dois avoir.

---------- Post added at 21h02 ---------- Previous post was at 21h01 ----------




> Moi j'ai pas d'erreur, j’attends dans la marre, mais je suis un noob de Mumble


Enregistré.

----------


## FrousT

> Enregistré.


Merci  ::trollface::

----------


## loloboy

Bon ben désinstallé / réinstallé et toujours pas de connexion possible. Le message d'erreur est le même.

----------


## Deunan

Bonjour, pouvez vous me donner un certif? (Deunan)

---------- Post added at 20h57 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------

merci!

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais votre message là il dit juste que le certif du serveur est auto-signé, rien de grave, suffit de faire continuer ou ignorer hein...

----------


## loloboy

Merci Wobak ! Effectivement, j'ai fait continuer et ça semble marcher. Désolé de vous avoir saoulé avec ça. Je m'attendais tellement à ce que ce soit relou que j'en ai fait un truc relou.

----------


## DistoCake

Bonjour,

J'ai (encore) un soucis sur ma deuxième tour : je ne puis m'enregistrer ! Le pseudo est TheGâteau vu que toutes mes déclinaisons sont prises, ce serait gentil de me rajouter, je vous ferais plein de bisous ! Merci

----------


## MoB

Il te suffit d'importer ton certificat (mail, clé usb) de ta première tour sur la deuxième et le tour (ahah) est joué.

----------


## DistoCake

Sauf que je peux pas le faire là de suite, sinon j'aurais pas demandé.

----------


## Tomaura

Humble dieu du mumble !

Pourrais-t-on ravoir un champ Star Citizen ?
Ca commence à bouger coté multi (on peut jouer entre Canard maintenant).

Ce serait top moumoute sympa ! Merci !  ::wub:: 

Des idées de noms pour les sous champs :
Canard 42
Wipeout Citizen
Operation Pitchfork
La chemise dorée

----------


## Flubber

> Pourquoi il y a des chans qui ont disparus ?





> Humble dieu du mumble !
> 
> Pourrais-t-on ravoir un champ Star Citizen ?
> Ca commence à bouger coté multi (on peut jouer entre Canard maintenant).
> 
> Ce serait top moumoute sympa ! Merci ! 
> 
> Des idées de noms pour les sous champs :
> Canard 42
> ...


Done.

----------


## Tomaura

Flubber, merci  :;):

----------


## FrousT

Bon hier je pouvais rentrer, mais aujourd'hui je suis bloqué dans la marre  :Emo: 



Edit : J'ai rien dit je suis juste mauvais...

----------


## Ymnargue

Bonsoir  ::):  Si je pouvais être enregistré, ce serait super !

Le petit GIF sympa :

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir  Si je pouvais être enregistré, ce serait super !
> 
> Le petit GIF sympa :
> 
> http://aquillon.free.fr/1126935086792.gif


 Cé fé.  ::):

----------


## Mastik

Bonsoir,
Pour l'invite sur le serveur Mumble c'est ici?
id: MastiK
Merci

----------


## Flappie

Bonsoir, pourrait-on siouplé retrouver notre chan* Jeux de Navions* sur Mumble ? Merciii d'avance.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Cé fé.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Cobraa

bonsoir pourrais ton changer le nom de Armanoide a Cobra svp.

----------


## Gancko

Salut, j'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner le bousin donc si un admin passe par là, je suis dans la mare.


Edit: merci.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Plop, suis dans la marre, si un admin peut me valider ce qu'il faut... ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait.

----------


## Koma

Salut !

Vous savez comment faire fonctionner Mumble sur téléphone ? (iOS plus précisément)

Il donne un lien de certif en fichier .p12, je l'envoie par mail sur mon tél avec l'appli installée.

Quand je clique sur le fichier joint, iOS l'affiche une page statuant que le fichier est un certificat d'authenticité. Quand je clique sur installer, il me demande un mot de passe "requis par le profil "certificat d'authenticité".

Et là, je sèche. Quel mot de passe ? J'ai donné un mot de passe à Mumble à la création de mon profil ? C'est le mot de passe apple ?

----------


## Flubber

> Pourquoi il y a des chans qui ont disparus ?





> Salut !
> 
> Vous savez comment faire fonctionner Mumble sur téléphone ? (iOS plus précisément)
> 
> Il donne un lien de certif en fichier .p12, je l'envoie par mail sur mon tél avec l'appli installée.
> 
> Quand je clique sur le fichier joint, iOS l'affiche une page statuant que le fichier est un certificat d'authenticité. Quand je clique sur installer, il me demande un mot de passe "requis par le profil "certificat d'authenticité".
> 
> Et là, je sèche. Quel mot de passe ? J'ai donné un mot de passe à Mumble à la création de mon profil ? C'est le mot de passe apple ?


Il faut que tu l'importe dans itunes dans la page des applis.

----------


## lepoiscail

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait rajouter le chan Firefall svp merci.

----------


## docteurwoot

bonjour je suis connecter sur mumble, est que je pourrais être enregistrer ?

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> bonjour je suis connecter sur mumble, est que je pourrais être enregistrer ?
> 
> Merci


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## docteurwoot

Merci bien

----------


## lhf

Polop, les amis, j'ai un pote minicruz qui souhaite jouer avec nous et être sur mumble.
Est ce possible ?
Il est ds la marre actuellement.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## lhf

Merci l'ami.

----------


## Sao

Par contre, dans la moitié des demandes d'enregistrement on peut lire "la marre".
Alors non, on n'écrit pas la mare comme ça.

La mare, c'est l'endroit où il y a les canards, la vase et les tétârds. Si toi aussi tu as compris le rapport avec Canard PC, les canards et tout, bravo, tu es futé.
Marre, c'est quand on en a marre. Ça veut aussi dire ras-le-bol.

Et perso, vu que j'en ai marre des demandes avec une faute sur la mare, j'instaure que le demandeur aura droit à une faute d'othographe dégueulasse dans son pseudo s'il en fait une sur le mot mare.

En plus, même pas d'excuse vu que quand vous demandez "je suis dans la marre, enregistrer moi merci" ben vous voyez le nom du chan qui lui n'a pas de faute. Bouh.

Sur ce ...

----------


## Mr Slurp

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plLgDMslgwo


Sao, tu es définitivement un homme de gout  :;): 
Bisous

----------


## Vader_666

Ca vaut le coup de sauter dans la mare.



:3

----------


## Kafou974

Bonjour je souhaiterais être enregistrer s'il vous plai ,Dans le canal ArcheAge

----------


## MoB

C'est fait.

----------


## Antho1212

Bonjour, j'aimerais être enregistrer dans le canal Dota2
Pseudo : Anthony

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):  Tu es enregistré maintenant, tu peux donc te déplacer dans les salons  ::):

----------


## frink

Bonjour,

J'aimerais être enregistré dans le canal ArcheAge S'il vous plait  ::): 
Pseudo : Frink

http://ljdchost.com/f2oTSyF.gif

Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Salut, faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur pour qu'on t'enregistre et on enregistre sur le mumble, pas sur un canal  :;):  (j'ai pas relevé dans la demande précédente, mais si tout le monde se met à faire pareil ça va pas !  :;): )

----------


## frink

Oups pardon ... je suis dans la marre  ::): 

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Frink  :;):

----------


## Eloween

Yop
Grand_Admiral_Lordarius à enregistrer SVP pour Starcitizen  :;): 
Merci

----------


## Sao

> Oups pardon ... je suis dans la marre 
> 
> Merci




---------- Post added at 20h29 ---------- Previous post was at 20h29 ----------




> Yop
> Grand_Admiral_Lordarius à enregistrer SVP pour Starcitizen 
> Merci


Done.

----------


## Eloween

J ai du faire une bêtise quelque part il me demande un mot de passe  ::(: 
J'ai refait, tout effacé et j'attends dans la marre pour cliquer "enregister"  : Admiral_Lordarius (avec un D)

----------


## Sao

C'est bon mais cessez de faire une faute à mare !

----------


## DJCot

> C'est bon mais cessez de faire une faute à mare !


Il faut arrêter de menacer, et agir ! Vous êtes bien assez imaginatif pour trouver des substituts de noms à la con (mais pas sur le mien  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sao

> Il faut arrêter de menacer, et agir ! Vous êtes bien assez cons pour trouver des substituts de noms imaginatifs (mais pas sur le mien )


Fixed !



Spoiler Alert! 


Et j'agis, t'inquiètes

 ...

----------


## akagii

Bonjour je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble svp =)

----------


## Vader_666

Certes, il faut donc que tu sois connecté sur le serveur  ::):  (et nous donner ton pseudo sur le mumble s'il est différent de celui sur le forum)

----------


## spiroufx

Bonjour a tous, 
Je voudrais m inscrire pour jouer sur le chan lol,
merci d'avance, alex (je suis dans la mare)
pseudo : spiroufx

----------


## bablight

Bonjour je souhaiterais moi aussi être enregistré sur le mumble svp. Même peusdo qu'ici.

----------


## Vader_666

Bablight et Spiroufx, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## akagii

je suis connecté sur le serveur,même pseudo. merci =D

----------


## bablight

Merci

----------


## KaNaRD

Bonjour, je suis dans la mare et j'aurais besoin de pouvoir communiquer, vu que j'ai fait tomber mon super téléphone !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## KaNaRD

Question (peut-être bête) : pourquoi mon pseudo affiché est "KaNaRDeR" au lieu du "KaNaRD" configuré ? J'imagine que c'est à cause d'un doublon avec un autre user, mais si j'essaie de changer en "KaNaRD123" dans les paramètres du serveur, ça n'y change rien ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est parce que tu as édité ton post, à l'origine il n'y avait pas de gif :3 Nice try  :;):

----------


## lepoiscail

est-ce qu'un admin pourrait remettre le chan Firefall svp merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon tu nous a eu à l'usure ! Il est recréé  ::):

----------


## lepoiscail

Merci =D

----------


## MoB

De rien il sera effacé dès demain.

----------


## KaNaRD

Il n'y était pas car mal inséré, mais l'intention y était ! Si si !

----------


## Vader_666

Je t'ai renommé  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

Salut les jeunes,

Quelqu'un peut-il autoriser l'enregistrement de *Drakeur* sur le mumble, svp ? Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait. Par contre comme tu as pas mis de gif il s'appelle Dragueur :3 Il peut te dire merci  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est fait. Par contre comme tu as pas mis de gif il s'appelle Dragueur :3 Il peut te dire merci


Haha mince, j'avais zappé :x Je me rattrape quand même pour te remercier.

----------


## Vader_666

Il pourra voir son pseudo changé dans une semaine.

----------


## sasrjc

Salut,

Je suis nouveau sur le mumble je souhaiterai qu'on m'enregistrer voici mon pseudo: *sasrjc*

Merci d'avance

----------


## Wobak

> Il pourra voir son pseudo changé dans une semaine.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9RyUj3j.png


Y'a toujours la faute  ::lol::

----------


## Vader_666

Normal c'est la même image.

----------


## Yamato

Bonjour, ça fait fichtrement longtemps que je ne suis pas revenu sur le mumble, du coup est-ce qu'il serait possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait ?
Pseudo mumble : Yamato



Merci d'avance !

----------


## gagadusud

Bonjour pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur le mumble sous le nom de gagadusud.
Enregistrement dans la session Archeage.
Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour gagadusud  ::): 

Yamato, il faut que tu sois connecté sur le mumble pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.

---------- Post added at 12h17 ---------- Previous post was at 11h54 ----------

Tu es enregistré Yamato.  ::):

----------


## Yamato

> C'est fait pour gagadusud 
> 
> Yamato, il faut que tu sois connecté sur le mumble pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.


Etrange, je l'ai laissé tourner en allant me coucher, je suis dans la mare aux canards. J'ai rebooté à l'instant et je me suis reco, merci  ::): 
EDIT: merci beaucoup pour l'authentification, je serai bien sage :3

----------


## Spooky130

salut je cherche a rentrer sur le mumble mais le register est en gris merci de me help please  ::):  !

----------


## Sao

Salut, je te laisse read la première page, enjoy welcome banana  ::):  !

----------


## Spooky130

je viens de voir merci ! merci de patienter votre demande a été prise en considération  ::):  (c'est comme à la poste ahahaha)

----------


## Sao

Tu es enregistré, mais comme tu n'as pas mis de gif appuyant ta demande, ton pseudo a été vraisemblablement altéré dans le processus d'enregistrement.

----------


## Spooky130

Salut a tous les grands maîtres Mumble (ouaiiii sa fait classe)
-le petit scarabée que je suis, requière une humble audience parmi les héros des jeux .
-la voie du Mumble est ouverte et semée d’embûche (enfin pour l'instant)^^
-merci de votre attention
-que la colère des chips Lays vous accompagne  



je laisse connecté et je reviens !

----------


## AquilaTony

Bonjour, J'ai changer de pseudo et il me faudrais me réenregistré. Merci et désolé du dérangement 

Pseudo : Anathil



Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## akagii

Bonjour je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble svp =) je suis connecté. Pseudo : Akagii.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Akagii. Pas par moi ceci dit  ::P:  Mais tu peux te déplacer sur les différents canaux normalement.

----------


## akagii

en effet merci =)

----------


## Pouztina

Salut, je souhaite m'enregistrer, actuellement connecté sur le mumble avec le pseudo Pouztina

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Pouztina

Merci  ::):

----------


## Willyyy

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'un certif'



Pseudo : WillyLaLope

----------


## SwoOpin

J'ai besoin d'un certif aussi j'ai paumé mon password. :v

----------


## Greud

Bien le bonjour, j'aimerai être certifié sur le mumble s'il vous plaiiiit. 
Mon ptit nom c'est Poulpe, merciii ! 
(et un petit "TA GUEUUUULE" en gif pour les connaisseurs)

----------


## Lili

Fait pour Poulpe §§

----------


## Greud

Je viens de voir ça, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Bellenos

Salut, je viens de formater min pc et comme un con j'ai pas pensé à sauvegarder mon ancien certificat... Y'aurait-il une gentille personne qui veuille bien me laisser m'enregistrer de nouveau ??? ( mon pseudo c'est Belenos, je suis actuellement connecté ).

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Bellenos.  ::): 

SwoOpin pour t'enregistrer il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Bellenos

> C'est fait pour Bellenos. 
> 
> SwoOpin pour t'enregistrer il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur


Merci !!

---------- Post added at 14h48 ---------- Previous post was at 14h47 ----------




> Merci !!


Par contre ça a changé mon pseudo en BelETnos, bizarre !!

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Il pourra voir son pseudo changé dans une semaine.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9RyUj3j.png


Voilà la raison du pseudo modifié  :;):

----------


## Bellenos

> Voilà la raison du pseudo modifié


Ah ben je savais pas ! En même temps si j'avais pris le temps de lire le titre du topic...

----------


## tonygameman

Un certif pour un regard ravageur ?

----------


## Vader_666

Ouuuh tu me plais toi  :;): 



C'est fait  ::):

----------


## tonygameman

> Ouuuh tu me plais toi 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VTaZNBV.gif
> 
> C'est fait


Merci  :;):

----------


## delketh

Salut, je souhaite m'enregistrer, actuellement connecté sur le mumble avec le pseudo Delketh

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré, tu peux te déplacer sur le mumble  ::):

----------


## delketh

merci ca fonctionne nikel

----------


## MoB

Pourquoi c'est jamais moi qui ait les pseudos rigolos sans gif ?  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

Un gros bisou à toute l'équipe Mumble pour la refonte de la partie Simu.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

> Pourquoi c'est jamais moi qui ait les pseudos rigolos sans gif ?




---------- Post added at 20h04 ---------- Previous post was at 20h04 ----------




> Un gros bisou à toute l'équipe Mumble pour la refonte de la partie Simu. 
> 
> http://0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.co...22573f3a8c.gif

----------


## Willyyy

Merci pour un certif  :;): 



Connecté sous le pseudo improbable WillyLaLope.

----------


## Willyyy

> Mauvais certificats ou mot de passe pour utilisateur enregistré


 :tired:

----------


## MoB

Willy La Loose

----------


## Willyyy

J'ai fais un truc de travers ou bien ?

----------


## Vader_666

Non, c'est juste que personne n'avait rien fait pour toi Willy. On était encore en train d'ouvrir ton dossier.



Mais bon voila qui est fait ! Quand tu seras connecté il faudra qu'on t'enregistre  ::):

----------


## Willyyy

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Hottuna

Bonjour, Serait-il possible d'être enregistré s'il vous plait.
Pseudo: Hottuna



Merci !!

----------


## Willyyy

Je suis dans la mare, en attente d'enregistrement  :;):

----------


## LeKedo

Je patauge en dansant en attendant 


Ps: l'enregistrement est grisé  ::O: 

LeKedo

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Koldoun

Bonjour, je fais une rechute de Mechwarrior Online, le médecin m'a conseillé de jouer en coop alors je reviens sur LE mumble des Canards  :;): 

Merci d'avance.


http://youtu.be/l848eXy634I

Bon, rien à faire, l'insertion de gif animé et moi ça fait deux...

Pour me faire pardonner :

----------


## Meledith

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'être enregistré svp ? "Enregistrer" est grisé.
Pseudo "Meledith"

Merci !

Oula il fallait mettre un gif il parait ! 



---------- Post added at 19h51 ---------- Previous post was at 19h41 ----------

Hey j'ai mis le gif, possible de me rendre mon vrai pseudonyme ?  ::sad::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::): 

Pour le pseudo :

----------


## Meledith

D'accord chef  ::sad::

----------


## Vader_666

Et puis c'est mignon Meledithpiaf, non ? :3

----------


## Meledith

Ouais mais ça chantonne pour se moquer de moi sur le canal !  ::P:

----------


## LeKedo

Merci pour l'ajout, bon je vais mon boulet surement mais je ne vois pas de Chan pour Marvel heroes ? il y'a une partie quelque part ou une subtilité quelconque ?

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a pas... Ou alors il s'appelle pas Marvel qqch.

----------


## LeKedo

Ok bon bas vu non plus 

Bref si y'a des joueurs de Marvel heroes vous crécher ou ? ^^

----------


## Parro

Coucou paraîtrait que c'est ici la demande enregistrement pour le mumble. donc je fait une demande  ::P:  
Pseudo : Parro

----------


## Kaemyll Angesombre

Bonjour à tous ! Tel le tueur en série en maraude, je tente de pénétrer sur votre mumble afin d'y commettre forfaitures et autres vilénies sournoises et innommables tels que jeux collectifs, discussions endiablées sur des sujets passionnants comme les périodes de menstruations des gnous femelles ou encore comparer la taille de ses racines capillaires par webcam interposées ! Malheureusement, l'accès hautement sécurisé du dit mumble m'empêche de sévir librement et me condamne à baver inexorablement contre la porte d'entrée de la mare aux canards. Un éminent et néanmoins sympathique _Admin_ aurait l'obligeance de m'enregistrer pôplait ? Merci d'avance !

Pseudo mumble : *Kaemyll*

Pour le gif... comment dire, Servimg me transforme mes .gif en .jpg donc pour l'animation vous repasserez !

----------


## Vader_666

Nous avons besoin que vous soyez présent sur le serveur pour vous enregistrer.  ::):

----------


## Kaemyll Angesombre

Merci à je ne sais qui de m'avoir enregistré ce matin !

----------


## eystein

Je reviens à la charge, mais il y a encore beaucoup de pénibles pour que vous gardiez le mode basket ? Enfin je dis ca moi.. ca m'impresionne de voir tout ce travail abbatu à la chaine :

----------


## nova

Bonjour je voudrai une certif svp, je suis connecté sous le pseudo .... Nova.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

> Je reviens à la charge, mais il y a encore beaucoup de pénibles pour que vous gardiez le mode basket ? Enfin je dis ca moi.. ca m'impresionne de voir tout ce travail abbatu à la chaine :
> 
> http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/9-15-2014/SK5NQE.gif


On a décidé de rester en mode pas de basket.

----------


## Nirm

> On a décidé de rester en mode pas de basket.


 J'ai mis des tongs, vu le soleil ici, vous m'ouvrez?
Nirm, en pseudo.

----------


## esprex

Coin, merci de bien vouloir m'enregister sur le mumble  ::lol:: 

Pseudo: Menaru



Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Kendal

Salut, quelqu'un pourrait il enregistrer Lamenuit s'il vous plaît ? On est sur le salon privé de Kahn, il m'a donné les droit pour éditer le LCA du salon mais par contre je ne peux pas enregistrer le gars en question sur le serveur. Du coup si quelqu'un peut me donner les droit pour enregistrer les gens qui viennent pour la première fois sur mumble, ça m'éviterai d'avoir à vous déranger ou déranger Kahn à chaque fois qu'un nouveau gus se connecte pour venir sur la partie privée. Merci les gens !

EDIT: Kahn à enregistré Lamenuit, il verra avec Flubber pour me filer les dorits d'enregistrement. merci !

----------


## Flubber

Tu dérange personne, mais la loi séculare dit qu'il faut poster un Gif pour s'enregistrer ou pour toute demande. Et les lois séculaires bah c'est séculaire.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Béh en fait y'a assez d'admins pour s'occuper de ça. En plus le prends pas mal hein mais tu radines en demandant les droits, y'a des gars qui sont sur mumble depuis des années qui n'ont pas les droits et qui font comme tout le monde, ils demandent et ils patientent (et pas longtemps, on est plutôt réactifs aux demandes).  :;): 




> Tu dérange personne, mais la loi séculare dit qu'il faut poster un Gif pour s'enregistrer ou pour toute demande. Et les lois séculaires bah c'est séculaire.

----------


## Kendal

> Béh en fait y'a assez d'admins pour s'occuper de ça. En plus le prends pas mal hein mais tu radines en demandant les droits, y'a des gars qui sont sur mumble depuis des années qui n'ont pas les droits et qui font comme tout le monde, ils demandent et ils patientent (et pas longtemps, on est plutôt réactifs aux demandes).


Non, ce n'est pas pour admin Mumble, comme tu le dis il y a assez d'admin pour ça et je n'ai pas le temps de m'en occuper, c'est pour une partie privée de mumble; d'ailleurs j'aurai du réglé ça en privé et pas sur le topic, c'est ma faute. Un petit gif pour me faire pardonner:

----------


## cocomoblot

Coucou, ce petit message pour savoir si il était possible d'être enregistré sur le serveur Mumble, pseudo Aigriculteur.

et le ptit cadeau:




edit: Merci camarade

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## Betelgeuse

Bonjour,
pourrais je avoir le précieux sésame ?

Merci d'avance !
Betelgeuse

*Non, rien*

----------


## MoB

C'est quoi ce gif même pas drôle ? Qui est pas intégré et qui est même pas un gif au final ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est vrai que c'est pas drôle du tout...  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est même carrément Hors Charte.

----------


## tonygameman

Bonsoir, dans la commu ArmA 3 "Conflit de Canard" j'ai un petit groupe de joueurs qui se mettent a jouer à Heroes and generals...
Je me demandais donc si les gentils admins Mumble peuvent créer un channel pour les fans de ce fps ?
Parce que si j'en vois encore un seul trainer sur le TS arma je le fait exploser !

----------


## Vader_666

Créé dans FPS -> Autre FPS  ::):

----------


## tonygameman

> Créé dans FPS -> Autre FPS


Merci !

----------


## Bounce

Salut,

ma demande pour le mumble => 



Merci.



edit : je vais chercher un tuto pour mettre des gif sur le forum et je reviens...
edit 2 : j'ai trouvé

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux ci dessus  ::):

----------


## tonygameman

> C'est fait pour les deux ci dessous


C'est pas plutôt ci-dessus ?

----------


## Vader_666

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Adamska

Bonsoir, ma demande pour le mumble  ::):

----------


## Nirm

Je réitère ma demande d'enregistrement en joignant cette fois un petit gif:


Spoiler Alert! 


oui bon désolé, je n'avais que ça

----------


## Simo Hayha

Tout pareil ma demande d'accès au Mumble 



D'avance Merci

----------


## AWANA

Salut ma demande sur mumble pseudo Cpt_Nawack

 ou  ou 

au choix
Merki

----------


## Babaorom

Hello, voici ma demande pour le mumble svp


Merci!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Babaorom.  ::):

----------


## alcatraz54

je  fait ma  demande aussi

----------


## fredok

demande pour le mumble svp ces fredok(cpc) et le deuxième fredo(cpc)

----------


## KevinCPC

bonjour je fait ma demande pour le mumble mon mon kevin sur mumble 
Merci

----------


## Valsou

Edit [...]



Bah c'est bon en fait, j'avais un soucis de certif à cause de mon propre serveur mais en fait j'ai fait la manip de mon côté. Je suis trop couillon... Je vous trouve un deuxième gif pour le temps perdu.

----------


## Tar Ironn

Voici ma contribution, en échange d'un accès en bonne et due forme (pseudo : Tar_Ironn)  ::P: 



Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Hey vous êtes bien mignon les gens mais je vous rappelle qu'on ne peut vous enregistrer que si vous êtes sur le serveur hein. (je sais que la plupart d'entre vous avez posté quand vous étiez connecté, mais je le rappelle).

On a pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour faire notre manip donc si vous le pouvez, hésitez pas à rester connecté au serveur, même en étant parti en vadrouille  ::):

----------


## Sweeden

Yolo c'est içi qu'il faut poster un gif ? Allez cadeau



Bonus:

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Sweeden.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Excellent ton gif SW Sweeden !  ::lol::

----------


## fredok

demande pour le mumble svp ces fredok(cpc)

----------


## Flubber

> demande pour le mumble svp ces fredok(cpc)http://giant.gfycat.com/DetailedPettyAsiaticmouflon.gif


*- Règle N°3 : Vous n'êtes pas dans une garderie. Écrivez correctement (pas de langage SMS, de la ponctuation et une orthographe correcte).* 

Un bonjour, s'il vous plait ça coute pas grand chose non plus même si c'est pas dans la charte.

----------


## jaireimy

Hello, je viens demander un accès au mumble ! pseudo : Jaireimy



Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Salut ! T'es pas connecté sur le serveur alors on peut rien faire  ::):

----------


## julian

Hello, on peut m'enregistrer ?

----------


## Flubber

Non.

----------


## Nirm

> Hey vous êtes bien mignon les gens mais je vous rappelle qu'on ne peut vous enregistrer que si vous êtes sur le serveur hein. (je sais que la plupart d'entre vous avez posté quand vous étiez connecté, mais je le rappelle).
> On a pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour faire notre manip donc si vous le pouvez, hésitez pas à rester connecté au serveur, même en étant parti en vadrouille


Désolé, je n'en savais rien. 
Connecté

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Nirm  ::):

----------


## Vasylli

demande pour mumble svp vasyli

----------


## Vader_666

Non mais sérieux, c'est trop compliqué d'écrire FRANÇAIS ?

Genre "Salut, est-ce que vous pourriez m'enregistrer sur mumble ? pseudo : Vasylli" Majuscule, sujet, verbe, complément, point final. En plus c'est rappelé sur la page précédente quoi....

Je t'ai enregistré mais vraiment j'avais pas envie hein.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Et "s'il vous plait" aussi, ça arrache pas les poils du cul...  :tired:

----------


## julian

> Non.


Et avec un gif, siouplè m'sieur.

----------


## MoB

Je pense que tu devrais le rajouter à ta signature pour en avoir une du double de haut car je la sens assez petite la tienne pour le moment.

----------


## julian

> Je pense que tu devrais le rajouter à ta signature pour en avoir une du double de haut car je la sens assez petite la tienne pour le moment.


Voilà, satisfait ?

----------


## Vader_666

Julian je sais pas si ça a été fait, si c'est pas le cas il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## julian

> Julian je sais pas si ça a été fait, si c'est pas le cas il faut que tu sois connecté sur le serveur


Visiblement, ça a été fait, j'ai pu me connecter au chan que je souhaitais, reste plus qu'à régler mon problème de retour sur mon micro, c'est pour ça que je me suis déco direct derrière. Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Parfait  ::):

----------


## Floxide

Salut, vous pourriez m'enregistrer sur mumble ?
Pseudo : Floxide
Merci

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Phlauxyde.

----------


## Floxide

> Fait pour Phlauxyde.


C'était pris Floxide ?

----------


## MoB

Ah merde, ça doit être ma dyslexie qui a encore frappée. Pardon.

----------


## Floxide

En supprimant Win32 sur C:\ ton problème sera réglé et tu pourras me remettre mon pseudo, je pense  :B):

----------


## MoB

Erf, je viens de regarder mais je ne l'ai pas  ::sad:: 
Il faut que je le créé et que je le supprime ?

----------


## Sao

Faut que tu mettes un gif et c'est bon.

----------


## Floxide

Je pense pas que ce soit nécessaire, je pense que tu aurai l’impression de faire ça :

----------


## Mvments

Yopiyop, Bonjour, puis-je être enregistré sur le mumble svp.
Merci beaucoup
Pseudo : Mvments
et le gifounet

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Mvments.  ::):

----------


## Mvments

Merci bien.

----------


## Gafda

C'était quoi ce délire ce soir sur le mumble ?

Des mecs qui se pointent et foutent le bordel.  :tired: 
Avec des pseudos roses dans l'overlay O_o

----------


## Flubber

> C'était quoi ce délire ce soir sur le mumble ?
> 
> Des mecs qui se pointent et foutent le bordel. 
> Avec des pseudos roses dans l'overlay O_o


Qui?

----------


## Gafda

> Qui?


jetriplepesee et un de ses potes, mais ils ont étés bans.

Du coup j'me pose al question : C'était quoi ce bazar?  ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

Ils ont chuchotés à toute l'arborescence et ont été kickban aussi sec.

----------


## jiffy

bonjour, je souhaiterai être enregistré sur le Mumble de la Communauté  ::):  
A votre bon coeur Misseu Dames !

----------


## banjouille

Bonjour,

j'aimerais être enregistré sur le Mumble de la Communauté pseudo *banja*.



Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## meeshoot

Bonsoir !
pouvez vous m'enregister au nom de "Meeshoot" (ancien pseudo) donc si pas possible mettre "Tasamar" ?
merci à vous !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## meeshoot

::):  merci !!
excelent pour le nouveau pseudo :D

----------


## kesakhan

bonjour je m appelle "GILLETTE", je post ici pour avoir accès au mumble afin de passer des soirées mémorables avec mes amis Geeks  ::): 
Et pour ceux que ça intéresse je rase gratis.

Merci d'avance et bon boulot



---------- Post added at 00h24 ---------- Previous post was at 00h10 ----------

mode boulet ON
le .Gif passe pas

----------


## JoOoN

Bonjour , j'aimerai avoir acces a votre mumble , speudo : Misspik

----------


## MoB

> Bonjour , j'aimerai avoir acces a votre mumble , speudo : Misspik
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dPzC1o6.gif


Je pense que tu as la réponse dans ton gif.

----------


## JoOoN

xd , moi il me fait triper ce gif ... rien de personnel je vous l'assure  :;):  je peux en choisir un autre en cas de besoin

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour JoOon  ::):

----------


## Flubber

Moi j'aime bien TOUT tes gif JoOon.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Moi j'aime bien TOU*S* tes gif JoOon.


Fixed.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Salut les coins, serait t'il possible d'avoir un acces a mumble please? Je croyais qu'on pouvais s'enregistrer tout seul.

Pseudo Hamtarotaro

----------


## 110010100

Serait-il possible pour moi aussi de me fournir gracieusement un accès au mumble enfin ... renouvelé mon certificat ou quelque chose comme ça  psuedo : 110010100

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Merci beaucoup a l'inconnu qui m'a rajouté.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour, 110010100, Hamtarotaro et GILLETTE  ::):

----------


## bydox

Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le Mumble  ::): 
Mon pseudo : Bydox



Merci !

----------


## bydox

M'étant déco pour la nuit, je me permets de reposter pour dire que je serai connecté sur le Mumble jusqu'à ce soir, en attendant mon enregistrement  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## bydox

Merci  :;):

----------


## Triiguns

Bonjour tout le monde ,Voici mon pseudo mumble "Triiguns"
à plus tard en jeu j’espère!! 
http://www.icone-gif.com/gif/super-h...n/superman.gif

----------


## taspas100balles

Salut, chui nouveau... monsieur l'admin, moi aussi je voudrais etre enregistré sur votre mumble... 


Pseudo : TasPas100Balles , en attendant jvais m'en faire du skimboard, oups j'ai trébuché.  :;): 

Merci d'avance, a bientot.

----------


## Seegan

Salut les copines !
Je pourrais être enregistré sur le mumble sivouplé ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Seegan. Pour les autres, si ce n'est pas fait, je rappelle que nous ne pouvons pas vous enregistrer si vous n'êtes pas connecté  ::):

----------


## taspas100balles

Juste pour prevenir, moi ca y est c'est bon, j'y suis...

----------


## Naity

Salut,

J'aimerais aussi bien etre enregistre sur le mumble. Pseudo: Naity.

Merci  :;): 

P.S.; Voila comment on fait les trombonnes

----------


## Sao

@Naity : il faudrait que tu sois connecté !

Merci pour le gif intructif.

----------


## Naity

> @Naity : il faudrait que tu sois connecté !
> 
> Merci pour le gif intructif.


Je me suis deco car quelqu'un a mis mes droits a jours, j'ai pu changer de canal

EDIT: Je viens de tester et je epux bien naviguer entre les canaux. Quelqu'un les a debloque vers 9:30 ce matin

----------


## MoB

Saint Mumble priez pour nous.

----------


## Machete56

Bonjour je souhaiterai m'enregistrer au nom de Machete

----------


## Waboo

Bonjour,   Auriez-vous la bienséance de m'ouvrir ce lieu de culte.  



Merci :D

ps: Pseudo Waboo  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Waboo  ::):

----------


## josselin

bonsoir possible d'avoir accès au mumble svp

----------


## Waboo

> C'est fait Waboo


Merci \o/

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Josselin qui n'aime pas les Majuscules.

----------


## atavus

On peut avoir un renommage de quataca en quatacarpette ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Nan on peu*T* pas.

----------


## Carpette

Keuuuuah ?!

----------


## Noryx

Bonjour ... hmm il semblerait que le certificat que j'ai sauvegardé ne soit pas celui pour les serveurs CPC ... Ahem 



Utilisateur : Nishy

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait pour Nishy.

----------


## MoB

Episode et saison ? !

----------


## Flubber

"Homer fait son Smithers" saison 7 ou 8. Le numéro je sais plus.

----------


## seb1806

Bonjour les canards, pourriez-vous me donner accès à Mumble ? 
Mon pseudo : seb1806

Merci !!  ::):

----------


## EpicFail

Bonsoir ! 

Je me retrouve confronté à un _"délai de connexion dépassé"_ en boucle. Lié au changement page 1 ?

J'ai bien un certif. (enfin, à moins qu'il ne soit plus bon, aucune idée, j'ai refait celui-ci en cas)

Pseudo: Sana Khan



Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Seb tu es enregistré.

Epic, non ça n'a rien a voir. Ton PC n'arrive pas à joindre le serveur.

----------


## EpicFail

Je n'utilise pas de proxy et habituellement je n'ai pas de problème avec mon antivirus (Bitdefender) ou le pare feu windows.

Chelou, Une idée du problème ?

----------


## Vader_666

Je te dirais bien de réinstaller mumble. (procédure dans le premier post)  ::):

----------


## seb1806

Merci Vader  :;):

----------


## EpicFail

J'ai zieuté quelque forum et dans mon cas, c'est tout virer/Ccleaner/autre programme de nettoyage deco reco re CC puis réinstallation et retour à zéro. Je réinstalle et je te tiens au jus.  :;):

----------


## MoB

Est que tu as installé le pare feu Open Office ? Car il pose souvent problème.

----------


## EpicFail

Je n'ai pas Open office.

Bon, j'ai trouvé une soluce plus convaincante. Trucider Mumble à coup de Revo uninstaller.

En cours de test.

----------


## Flubber

Essaye en virant le firewall de Bitdefender, moi il est particulièrement chiant.

----------


## EpicFail

Je vais test ça si ça ne marche toujours pas.

*Edit:*

Bon bas j'en suis au même point, il me reste à tenter de désactiver complètement Bitdefende

Résultat, nada. 

j'ai déjà test la plupart des (pauvres) soluces proposé sur le net, mais toujours impossible de me connecter. Alors que je n'ai aucun problème sur skype et ts.

 ::(: 

Mon pc et à jour et propre (j'ai aussi fait un gros check) Mort au rat si je dois formater. pute. (pas question)

Je vais devoir attendre un miracle comme avec mon réabonnement à EvE ? (genre impossible d’accéder à la page réabonnement pendant 1 semaine et du launcher qui refuse de lancer le jeu après avoir accepter l'identifiant et le mdp... wut ? Alors qu'aucun autre jeu ne me pause de problème)

Depuis c'est reparti, je suis en jeu, mais des fois je reste perplexe face au mystère de l'informatique. Plus rien ne m'étonne.  ::P: 

Je laisse tombé pour ce soir, j'en ai plein les fesses. Merci d'avance si quelqu'un trouve un truc à faire.

----------


## Flubber

T'as pas de VPN ou de DNS chelou (unblockus, smartdns)?

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'as essayé de forcer le mode TCP?

----------


## MoB

Ca sent encore le dns qui merde ca ... tu devrais essayer de changer tes DNS.

----------


## Roland Flure

Les fois où j'ai eu ça, un simple _flushdns_ a réglé le problème.

----------


## SoldnerX

Bonsoir, j'aimerais bien avoir l'acces au TS! Mon pseudo est SoldnerX :D

----------


## MoB

Pour cela il faut voir avec Eradan qui se trouve au fond de sa caverne, ce qui serait peut être l'explication d'un son caverneux, piste à ne pas exclure.

----------


## Jomatth

Bonjour les canards, pourriez-vous me donner accès à Mumble ? 
Mon pseudo : Jomatth

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

On voudrait bien, si tu étais connecté.  ::):

----------


## KrYoSenSei

Bonsoir, je souhaiterai intégrer votre communauté au combien sympathique 
pseudo: kriores    
merci

----------


## Lili

C'est fait kriores (j'aime les canetons §§)

----------


## KrYoSenSei

merci

----------


## Sao

Han c'est toi qui fais du bruit à ta connexion avec ton micro pendant qu'on joue à Alien et qu'on stresse ?!?

----------


## KrYoSenSei

oui  :-)

----------


## Kapu

Salut les coins !

Siou plait j'aimerais rentrer dans le salon des canards moi aussi ! Merciii  :^_^:

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## kascu

Bonjour, 

J'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certificat avant de formater... vous pouvez svp m'ajouter :D ?  

Pseudo meuble idem au compte fofo. 

Merci

----------


## Sao

Yep, c'est fait.
Heureusement que tu as mis un gif car les idées de pseudos détournés auraient été ... osées !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Il est bien ton gif  ::lol::

----------


## Enhor

Hey les gentils admins, c'est possible de ravoir un petit Salon pour notre jeu de chasse préféré, The Hunter ?

EDIT : Je me cache !

----------


## MoB

Je sens que je vais m’énerver.

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'énerves pas, appelle Boulon, y'a un beau motif de ban là "promotion de la cruauté envers les animaux" !  ::ninja::

----------


## Enhor

Oula, j'vous trouve rude. En 5 ans de présence et un peu plus de 2000 posts je ne suis jamais passé proche d'un ban ni même d'un avertissement. Il va sans dire que je n'aurais pas posté ce gif si j'avais su qu'il était hors-charte. De plus, je ne vois rien dans la charte qui rapporte à la "promotion de la cruauté envers les animaux".

Et pour finir, je tiens à préciser que le gif et la vidéo dont il est tiré viennent d'un grand plan de contrôle des feral hogs aux Etats-Unis qui sont espèce envahissante qui cause chaque année plusieurs millions de dollar de dégat tout en menaçant l'ecosystème environnant. La "chasse à l'hélicoptère" relève donc plus du contrôle de la population que du safari pour ricain friqué comme on peut au départ le supposer. 

Bref, si ça choque je vire.

----------


## MoB

Bah écoute si tu es assez bête pour penser que de voir un animal mourir (que ce soit pour un plan de contrôle ou pas) ca passera sans souci ...
Ca sera quoi après ? Les décapitations en gif ?

----------


## Enhor

> Bah écoute si tu es assez bête pour penser que de voir un animal mourir (que ce soit pour un plan de contrôle ou pas) ca passera sans souci ...
> Ca sera quoi après ? Les décapitations en gif ?


La dernière fois j'avais posté un gif en rapport avec le jeu, étant donné que j'était tombé là dessus y'a quelques jours je me suis dit que ça collerait bien avec la demande. 

Par contre le parralèle avec les gifs de décapitation, pousse pas non plus.  ::|: 

Bref, erreur de jugement de ma part sans volonté de foutre la merde. Ni plus ni moins. Mea Culpa.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'ai pas vu le gif mais c'est vrai que la mort d'un animal c'est pas marrant, même un nuisible. Par contre celui que tu as mis là est très fun.  ::lol::

----------


## Roland Flure

> J'ai pas vu le gif mais c'est vrai que la mort d'un animal c'est très fun.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Cette transformation de post est inadmissible ! Vous êtes une roulure Mr Flure.

----------


## Enhor

Sinon, le salon ?  :Emo: 

J'ai pas d'autre gif sous la main mais peut-être qu'une petite bd pourra vous appaiser l'esprit ?

----------


## L3X3RY

Salut tout le monde, y a moyen de se faire enregistrer par un admin sur mumble svp?

----------


## Lili

Oué, c'est bon, mais je fais appel à toute l'imagination des admins pour trouver une modif de ce pseudo un peu plus ridicule qu'elle ne l'est déjà  ::): .

----------


## Flubber

LuxuryWhore?

----------


## L3X3RY

salops ::o:

----------


## Flubber

LuXuryWh0r3, pour garder le Style 1337.

----------


## L3X3RY

J'aurai dû mettre mon pseudo ingame :/

----------


## Flubber

T'aurais surtout du lire les règles.

----------


## L3X3RY

my bad

----------


## DJCot

Ah il y a eu une campagne de recrutement, et vous avez pris une patate en bikini comme soutien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PopKorN

Et dites, moi aussi je peux rejoindre le salon ? :D 
Bon d'accord...... je m'échappe par la grande porte  ::rolleyes:: 



EDIT : Pseudo mumble identique au forum ( PopKorN )

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Goyahka

Bonjour

J'aimerais aussi rejoindre le salon
Pseudo : Goyahka

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

PopKorN : fait.
Goyahka t'es pas connecté.

----------


## 15b

Salut !

petite demande pour être intégré au salon svp

pseudo : 15

Merci !!

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait, à l'inverse de la lecture des règles.

----------


## Goyahka

> PopKorN : fait.
> Goyahka t'es pas connecté.


Bonjour
Je suis connecté now, merci

----------


## PopKorN

> PopKorN : fait.
> Goyahka t'es pas connecté.


Super, merci :D

----------


## Lili

Goyahka, c'est fait.

----------


## L3X3RY

Coucou ici, maintenant que j'ai été bisuté y a moyen de changer mon pseudo présentement _LuXurywh0r3_ par _Rothmanz_ svp?
merci d'avance
votre dévoué

----------


## CaMarchePas

Rotariman ?

----------


## L3X3RY

Mon pseudo bf4, plus simple pour tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Flubber

Bah ouai pas de soucis, quand t'auras lu les règles.

----------


## Goyahka

> Goyahka, c'est fait.


Merci beaucoup  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666



----------


## L3X3RY

wouala

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Hello les admins adorés, pourriez vous enregistrer le gentil caneton WonderAleph ?

----------


## Lili

[21:00:59] WonderAleph déconnecté.

Si tu lis les règles et que tu restes connecté plus de 10min peut être.

----------


## Vader_666

:3

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Mes excuses je devais rebooter urgemment, merci de votre indulgence :D

----------


## L3X3RY



----------


## Roland Flure

> http://forum-images.hardware.fr/imag...o/3/conaco.gif

----------


## RFRF1FAN

Venant d'aquérir BF4 un de mes amis m'a conseillé de m'inscrire sur ce forum pour jouer en réseau et développer mon teamplay! :^_^: 

Voila pourquoi je demande mon inscription au mumble Canard-PC!

Pseudo : RFR-F1FAN

Merci et long vie à Canard-PC! :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour RPR-Fanfan.

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Merci pour ma validation, j'ai du me planter de pseudo en tapant vite je ne suis pas wonderwomaleph mais WonderAleph.
Y aurait il un gentil admin pour changer cela ?

----------


## Flubber

Je suis sur que tu t'es encore trompé WonderAlf.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Merci pour ma validation, j'ai du me planter de pseudo en tapant vite je ne suis pas wonderwomaleph mais WonderAleph.
> Y aurait il un gentil admin pour changer cela ?
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-x_mDNUTLkt...dawson-gif.gif


Et la première page tu lira! Amène

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Euhh j'ai posté un gif non ?

---------- Post added at 20h42 ---------- Previous post was at 20h38 ----------




> [21:00:59] WonderAleph déconnecté.
> 
> Si tu lis les règles et que tu restes connecté plus de 10min peut être.


Tiens c'est bizarre mon pseudo était bon

----------


## RFRF1FAN

Mouarf!

Chouette le nouveau pseudo! :Cigare:

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Encore plus bizarre mon pseudo de connexion est bon...  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Ta demande originale ne comportant pas de gif, tu as gagné le droit d'avoir un pseudo rigolo pendant 1 semaine. Quelle chance !  ::lol:: 

Mettre un gif après c'est de la triche, ça compte pas !

----------


## Wonder Aleph

ah j'ai pas lu ça sur la page 1 ^^

----------


## alex1s357

salut j'ai besoin de petite validation pour mumble  ::):   ::):  merci les gars

http://nsa07.casimages.com/img/2009/...1709258217.gif

----------


## Vader_666

Même si le gif est pas correctement intégré, c'est fait Alex1s357  ::):

----------


## MacMullen

Bonsoir ! Serait-ce possible d'être validé également ?  ::ninja:: 



Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Done pour MacMullen.

----------


## alex1s

je suis enregistré meme si mon pseudo mumble n'est pas le meme ? pour info alex1s sur mumble mais je n'arrive pas m'enregistrer

edit : ca a l'air de marcher, j'ai pas reussi a faire l'enregistrement, mais le certificat ok, je peux joindre des chans, ca me parait bon.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ah j'ai pas lu ça sur la page 1 ^^


Etant donné qu'il s'est fait défoncé par une des plus mauvaise équipe de BloodBowl du forum (mes khornes) je demande à ce que son pseudo soit définitif !  ::P:

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Ok, j'avoue j'ai oublié l'image, mais vous pourriez mettre à jour les règles sur la page 1.
(à moins que ce soit un bizutage)

----------


## Carpette

C'est juste le titre du topic ...

----------


## Wonder Aleph

J'avoue  ::):

----------


## MoB

Et plus tu chercheras à avoir raison et plus tu auras tord ... longtemps ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Evil Overlord

Joie !

Après avoir vaillamment lutté avec le formulaire d'inscription au forum (I blame the cookies), prouvant un fois de plus la supériorité de la machine sur l'homme quand il s'agit de faire sa tête de con, j'ai fini par me faire enregistrer par un pote déjà chez vous. Normalement vous n'auriez pas dû me voir, la dernière fois que je me suis enregistré sur Mumble, en deux clics c'était réglé. Mais comme depuis vous avez introduit un pré-requis de pré-inscription au forum pour l'inscription à Mumble, j'ai bien été obligé de me pointer.

Donc j'ai 3 pseudos à débloquer, Evil.Overlord et Evil_Overlord dont les certificats ont été détruits par malveillance (ça, je l'ai pas vu venir) et Wile.E.Coyote que j'ai créé dans un vaine tentative de couper à l'inscription au forum.

Je vous met un gif de chat, parait que sur internet ça se fait...

----------


## Dicentim

Salut ! 
Testé hier Plumble free sous Android. 
L'application fonctionne vraiment très bien et peut dépanner ceux qui ne possèdent pas de micro.

----------


## Vader_666

Premier post mis à jour avec le Livre du Mumble. Véritable parchemin du XIVème siècle, le Livre du Mumble semble être un catalogue de règle appliquées lors de l'entrée dans le Royaume du Mumble lors de ces temps reculés. Il semble toujours être en application malgré tout.  ::):

----------


## DHP

Coucou,

Si je pouvez avoir ma validation du mumble ! Merci pour tout  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Hello !

Un certif, c'est pour le swag !

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté hein.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je veux bien, mais j'ai droit à un nom d'utilisateur invalide.  ::sad:: 

edit : ah, visiblement ce sont les espaces qui ne sont pas acceptés dans les noms d'utilisateurs.

----------


## Strago

Bonjour,

Je me réveille un peu tard mais j'aurais besoin d'une chtite validation mumble pour participer à la draft de la fantasy league nba avec les autres canards.

Merci d'avance!

http://i.imgur.com/5aCPP0i.gif?1

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Strago

Merci!

----------


## JPKoffe

Bonjour/bonsoir, pareillement si ce n'est point trop tard. (sinon tant pis)

pseudo : jpkoffe

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Cay fay.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Vader, je suis connecté. Tu me fais mon certif please ?

----------


## JPKoffe

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Déjà fait Pancho  ::):

----------


## plouf2222

Bonsoir, 
j'ai besoin d'une validation pour pouvoir parler sur le mumble draft NBA avec les canards.... suis noob ! 
merci
pseudo plouf2222
merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Nimo

Comme mon collègue du dessus, puis-je être validé également ? (pseudo Nimo)

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Nimo.

----------


## Cybaloo

Merci d'avance enregistrer ce compte  : cybaloo

----------


## Daemetrius

Es possible de m'enregistrer svouplè? J'veux faire du bas-gros-poing avec des koupaings à plumes !
Pseudo : Jones



Par contre il me semblait avoir gardé mon certificat, mais quand je l'importe ça ne change pas grand chose (et ça ne me demande pas non plus un mot de passe quand je me connecte), étrange étrange...

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Jones.

----------


## Sao

[21:59:01] MAMOUN connecté.
[21:59:03] MASTURBATOR connecté.
[21:59:19] MAMOUN déconnecté.
[21:59:22] MASTURBATOR déconnecté.

Merci le mode basket !

----------


## MoB

Il y a aussi eu canard-pd qui a tenté une intrusion. C'est bien au final mumble, ça te permet de savoir quand les vacances ont commencé.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est fait.


Thanks !

----------


## Tipan

Bonjour
Est-il possible de m'enregistrer svp ?
Pseudo : Tipan
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Tipan.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Coucou ça serais possible de m'enregistrer? vu qu'il est en mode vacance ^^ (Jasoncarthes)
Merci bien les loulous!

----------


## Tipan

> C'est fait Tipan.


Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Coucou ça serais possible de m'enregistrer? vu qu'il est en mode vacance ^^ (Jasoncarthes)
> Merci bien les loulous!


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Merci bien grand admin!

----------


## Axaba

Pouvez-vous m'ajouter également ?
Mon pseudo : axaba

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.

----------


## Axaba

Mille excuses ! C'est fait.

----------


## Axaba

Non mais en fait, je suis une grosse quiche, j'avais mal tapé le nom du serveur, c'est maintenant chose faite. Pour de vrai.  ::P:

----------


## Carpette

Pensez à mettre un gif si vous voulez pas avoir un pseudo à la con.

----------


## Axaba

Genre ça ?

----------


## john15062001

vous pouvez m'ajouter?

mon pseudo : john15062001

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Rambo06071947.

----------


## Axaba

Je suis connectée, et j'ai l'impression que je peux accéder aux serveurs que je veux, par contre, dans l'onglet "soi-même", l'option "enregistrer" est toujours grisée, c'est normal ?

----------


## DJCot

J'essaie Plumble, le serveur est bien trouvé par l'appli.

Par contre, j'ai bien créé sur ma carte SD un répertoire Plumble où j'ai collé mon certificul avec l'extension p12 (appelons-le CPC.p12, parce que je suis un artiste).

Quand je vais dans Plumble dans Paramètres > Authentification > Fichier de certificat, rien. Il marche bien sur mes PC depuis, oula, au moins tout ça ma bonne dame.

J'ai raté une manipulation ? Sachant que la dernière version dit gérer sans souci les certificuls issus du monde supérieur des PC.

EDIT : OK, par carte externe, Plumble entend : le téléphone. Vu que malgré la dernière version d'Android, impossible de déplacer l'appli...

Du coup, vous pouvez brûler l'utilisateur DJCot2 ou DJCot_2, je sais plus  ::ninja::

----------


## harebourg

Coin coin, c'est possible d'enregistrer l'utilisateur Hareboubourg (et/ou de supprimer l'utilisateur Harebourg ?) j'ai carrément zappé mumble en changeant d'os... Merci bien !

Edit : j'ai oublié le gif ! Pardon  ::P:

----------


## MoB

Ca serait bête que ca finisse en ArnaudMontebourg.

----------


## harebourg

> Ca serait bête que ca finisse en ArnaudMontebourg.


Non pas ca ! J'avais simplement oublié le gif, je ne mérite pas ça  ::'(:

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré  ::):

----------


## harebourg

Merci mon seigneur !

----------


## Caym

Plop, pourriez vous enregistrer Kalaan (moi) et Elistea (madame) svp ?  ::):  
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## DejuanBlair

Bonsoir  ::): 
Possible de m'enregistrer svp ? Mon pseudo : Dejuan_Blair
Merci d'avance ! 

Vu que c'est pour faire du nba 2k, le gif qui va bien  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait ! Et grâce à ton utilisation du gif tu ne te retrouves pas avec un pseudo rigolo ! (pas comme Kalalaan (un fan de Francis certainement) et Elisteapot (une amie d'outre-manche))  :;):  Bien joué !

----------


## Caym

::(: .

----------


## DejuanBlair

::trollface::

----------


## Vader_666

> .


Je ne te sens pas convaincu :3

----------


## zigomar

La même chose pour croustibat svp, merci d avance.

----------


## Tectus

une demande svp pour tectus merci 

[IMG][/IMG]

 ::):

----------


## Lili

Je crois que c'est déjà fait Tectus.

Ps : un Gif c'est une image qui BOUGE §§

----------


## Sahifel

Coin²

Aujourd'hui, après quasi 2 ans d'absence, je me suis co sur le Mumble mais je ne semble plus être authentifié (bloqué dans le lobby, muet et sans pouvoir envoyer de MP).

Pourtant le serveur a bien reconnu mon certificat.

Dans le doute je l'ai ré-importer mais ça n'a rien changé.

Des idées ?

Merci

----------


## Tectus

alors désolé vader 666 mais j'ai eu le problème que tu parle de la demande de code .

donc jusque la je fait ce que tu dis dans la vidéo  je fais un nouveau certificat donc je change de nom je suis donc Tectusx mais je suis revenue a l'age de pierre  c'est dire que je doits attendre que quelqu'un m'authentifie ????

donc demande de certificat  pour tectusx . svp 



ps: wow  les gif c'est compliqué a trouver .

----------


## BenRicard

s'il vous plait un certif ou mon chien va me baffer ! 


h

merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Lili

C'est bon pour toi BenRicard.

----------


## olivierlerouge

coucou les gens! je viens de m'inscrire
un geek ne crie pas, il URL
ok je sors ==>

----------


## Farow

Salut,
Add me plz 
pseudo: Farow


Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Farow  ::):

----------


## Ghorg

Demande d'enregistrement !
Pseudo : Ghorg

Et un gif de chat un ! 



Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Ghorg  ::):

----------


## Chaos Theory

Je voudrais faire parti des bons, est-ce techniquement possible ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Chaos Theory  ::):

----------


## pwet

Je souhaite que les sons qui sortent de mes cordes vocales tout en étant modulés par mes organes buccale puissent accéder à vos oreille par l’intermédiaire de mon micro, d'un logiciel de communication et également grâce au son qui sort des enceintes

Bien à vous,
bisou

PWet

----------


## Vader_666

Afin d'accéder à ta demande et de t'autoriser à aller plus en avant sur notre serveur supportant le non-susnommé logiciel de communication quelques éléments sont manquant :
- Savoir quel est le pseudonyme avec lequel tu te connectes sur le serveur
- Constater grâce à notre organe de la vision ta présence sur ledit serveur afin de pouvoir à l'aide de nos organe préhensile effecteur situé à l’extrémité de nos avant-bras et relié à ces dernier par le poignet t'enregistrer sur celui-ci.

Tu trouveras plus d'informations dans le premier message de ce topic.  ::):

----------


## pwet

Ola

J'ai voulu me connecter mais j'ai malheureusement eu le droit à ce message (que je trouve extrêmement agressif par ailleurs).



Le pseudo utilisé est un peu fatigant et je m'en excuse: pwet

----------


## Flubber

> Ola
> 
> J'ai voulu me connecter mais j'ai malheureusement eu le droit à ce message (que je trouve extrêmement agressif par ailleurs).
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/823400Capffture.jpg
> 
> Le pseudo utilisé est un peu fatigant et je m'en excuse: pwet


Essaye de faire un certif avec un autre pseudo, je pense que Pwet est déjà pris.

----------


## pwet

Changé de nom de certificat pour pwetosaure, malheureusement sans résultat positif.

----------


## pwet

Mais c'est pas grave en fait, mes copains canard volants m'ont donnés RDV sur le TS de la Boulet Air Force! Merci pour l'aide!

----------


## snowgoon88

B'jour,

j'voudrais aussi causer dans le poste et entendre les gens de loin.Si mon nickname ça pouvait être "snowgoon88", ça s'rait top. (Il se peut que j'ai déjà un ancien certif' périmé, vieux et perdu avec ce pseudo par contre....)
=> Yep, quand je veux me connecter, il me refuse la connexion. Je crois que j'ai vraiment perdu l'ancien.... Damned.


Merci, c'est pour aller voler dans l'espace avec mon chat

----------


## MoB

Snowgoon88 supprimé. Il faut que tu te reconnectes et attende que l'un de nous ne t'ouvre les portes du Royaume.

----------


## snowgoon88

Merci tout plein.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Snowgoon88  ::):

----------


## snowgoon88

Re plein de mercis. Et cette fois  je me suis envoyé le certif par la poste, alors je devrais plus le perdre  ::):

----------


## MoB

Alors ca euh ... comment te dire ...

----------


## LOlo

Bonjour la compagnie possible d'enregistrer deux potes à moi: Mik_ et Feeeel
Deux formatages et ils ont oublié de sauvegarder les certifs :3
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Tremex

Bonjour,
Réinstallation de Mumble sur un nouveau disque système et rien a faire, il prétend que le certificat est invalide. J'ai essayé l'importation de certificat (il n'est pas perdu, il est sur l'ancien disque), de réinstaller, d'effacer tout AppData/mumble, de repartir sur un Mumble vierge et de créer un nouveau certificat, mais il reste rétif.
Qu'ai-je pu oublier de faire ?

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Bizarre... Tu tentes de te connecter avec quel pseudo ?

----------


## Tiax

Coin!

J'essaye d'enregistrer George (potos) sur le Mumble mais c'est grisé, un admin pour nous aider siouplait?

----------


## Tremex

Pseudo de connexion : Imeno (sert aussi pour Origin, par exemple).

Pour le moment je n'ai pas fini de tout réinstaller (ME3 me fait aussi la gueule) donc pas de soucis sur l'ancien disque système (c'est coûteux en matériel, mais c'est bien utile d'avoir l'ancien disque en cas de ratage). J'ai exporté le certificat sous un autre nom, je tenterai une réinstallation demain.

----------


## Lili

Tiax, j'ai enregistré ton (poto) Georges (de la jungle)

----------


## Tiax

Cimer !

----------


## raik

Ha bah voila, je mets plus les pieds sur mumble pendant quelques années et tout va à volo! Oui le chanteur oui...



On peut me filer une paire de pompe please? ^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Raik.  ::): 

---------- Post added at 21h47 ---------- Previous post was at 21h46 ----------

Tremex, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur  ::):  Normalement pas besoin de changer de certif, par contre faut qu'un admin te réenregistre.  ::):

----------


## raik

Dankeschon ^^

----------


## Tremex

Ah oui, je viens de m'en apercevoir. Entre Origin qui refuse de me laisser causer aux collègues et Mumble qui saute, ça ne va pas être facile ce soir ...

----------


## Tremex

Re-bonjour, à qui m'adressé-je pour la demande de ré-engistrement ? J'ai oublié la procédure depuis 2012.

----------


## Lili

Serveur Mumble ! Le topic dont la page 1 tu liras ! Pas de Gif -> Pas de Certif !

----------


## k4rmah

Salut à tous, ma copine a changé de PC, elle ne retrouve pas son ancien mdp ou pseudo, (LadyShoona). Pouvez-vous l'enregistrer S'il vous plait!? 
Pour le gif, bah.. j'sais pas faire  ::lol:: 


edit: TEST 

http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo...Q_460sa_v1.gif

Mééééé faut mettre quelle balise pour foutre un gif bowdel?

----------


## MoB

C'est balot. Je pense que ta copine ne cessera de te remercier pour son nouveau petit nom.

----------


## k4rmah

Keoua? C'est elle qui l'a choisie.

----------


## DJCot

> C'est balot. Je pense que ta copine ne cessera de te remercier pour son nouveau petit nom.


Tu en as dit trop ou pas assez, fépété le nouveau nick de la donzelle !  :Bave:

----------


## Tremex

Tiens, mon message a sauté ?
Bref, juste pour dire que je lance Mumble pour le reste de la journée, donc si une âme charitable (et avec droits admin) a le temps d'y jeter un oeil, je l'en remercie d'avance.

----------


## MoB

> Tu en as dit trop ou pas assez, fépété le nouveau nick de la donzelle !


Je ne peux pas je suis au boulot  ::sad::  Si quelqu'un passe avant moi ...
Mais je pense que LadyZona ca lui collerait bien à la peau.

----------


## DJCot

Je pensais à un truc plus... "open-minded"  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Oh mais vas y proposes, si c'est bon ...  ::ninja::

----------


## k4rmah

Bowdel j'ai rien pigé à vos private joke! Mais j'ai laissé le mumble tourné avec Ladyshoona dedans en haut avec la bouche fermé avec du scotch vert dessus et je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu d'enregistrement. Quid? Il faut soudoyer un admin ou juste attendre un peu plus?

----------


## mrproutman

Salut je viens d'arriver ici et j'aimerais un petit sésame pour le mumble  ::P: 

Pseudo: MrProutMan

----------


## Vaaahn

> Quid? Il faut soudoyer un admin ou juste attendre un peu plus?


Encore faut il qu'il y en ai un dans les parages qui peux se connecter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MoB

@k4rmah : La journée on est un peu tous au taf, tu auras plus de chance ce soir.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Bah surtout que t'es pas connecté... Je me suis connecté à 16h y'avait personne dans la marre.  :tired:

----------


## Sahifel

> Coin²
> 
> Aujourd'hui, après quasi 2 ans d'absence, je me suis co sur le Mumble mais je ne semble plus être authentifié (bloqué dans le lobby, muet et sans pouvoir envoyer de MP).
> 
> Pourtant le serveur a bien reconnu mon certificat.
> 
> Dans le doute je l'ai ré-importer mais ça n'a rien changé.
> 
> Des idées ?
> ...


Faut-il recommencer la manip d'authentification après un certain temps d'absence ?

----------


## Vader_666

Normalement non, mais là tu n'étais pas enregistré et j'ai comblé cette lacune  ::):  Tu peux te déplacer comme tu veux sur le mumble.

----------


## Sahifel

Merci bien !  :;):

----------


## k4rmah

> @k4rmah : La journée on est un peu tous au taf, tu auras plus de chance ce soir.


Tant pis on retentera notre chance demain!

----------


## Vader_666

> Tiens, mon message a sauté ?
> Bref, juste pour dire que je lance Mumble pour le reste de la journée, donc si une âme charitable (et avec droits admin) a le temps d'y jeter un oeil, je l'en remercie d'avance.


Juste pour confirmer, un admin t'a enregistré (pas moi d'ailleurs, mais comme je te vois rester dans la mare je sais pas si tu as remarqué  ::): )

----------


## Tremex

Bonsoir,
Si, si, je viens de remarquer que c'est fait. J'attendais que StarCitizen finisse de me télécharger des octets et des nappes "gauches"  ::rolleyes:: . 

Par contre je vais jouer les chieurs : c'est Imeno, pas Imoen  ::o: .
Si c'est réparable, je prends, sinon laissez tomber, c'est déjà pas mal comme cela.

----------


## Vader_666

> Par contre je vais jouer les chieurs : c'est Imeno, pas Imoen .
> Si c'est réparable, je prends, sinon laissez tomber, c'est déjà pas mal comme cela.


Livre du Mumble, Chapitre I, Verset V à VII. (A voir en annexe du premier message du topic)  ::): 

---------- Post added at 21h28 ---------- Previous post was at 21h18 ----------




> Salut je viens d'arriver ici et j'aimerais un petit sésame pour le mumble 
> 
> Pseudo: MrProutMan


Enregistré  ::):

----------


## memech

Salut les copains, j'ai perdu mon certificat mumble suite à un disque dur qui m'a lâcher sans prévenir.
Je peux en avoir un nouveau ? Merci.

Mon pseudo mumble : Memech2

----------


## VincenzO33

Coucou, je souhaite rejoindre quelques amis sur mumble.

Pseudo : Vcz



Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait. Joli GIF.

----------


## VincenzO33

> C'est fait. Joli GIF.


Merci beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## k4rmah

Yopyop je refais ma demande pour LadyShoona, elle sera dans la marre toute la journée! Merci. 
Et je ne sais toujours pas insérer un gif  ::P:

----------


## Tremex

Si j'ai bien fait l'exégèse des textes sacrés (point vu ça depuis "Corpus Christi" sur Arte, ça ne me rajeunit pas), il faut donc passer par le Purgatoire. Je reverrai Dante pour la peine (le livre, pas le jeu !). Merci, j'avais bien feuilleté le mode d'emploi mais trop vite.

----------


## Xavyerfr

:tired:  Bonjour a tous je suis nouveaux et j'aimerais un petit sésame  :;): 
Mon pseudo est: Khuzdrix[Fr]
Merqui d'avance !

----------


## Carpette

Gif ?

Sinon, c'est un coup à s'appeler Crucifix

----------


## Flubber

> Gif ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est un coup à s'appeler Crucifix


Ou alors, un nick drôle.

----------


## mr mog

Bonjour, je voudrai rejoindre des amis sur mumble merci d avance

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Mr Mug.

----------


## Carpette

A mon tour, nouveau, PC, pas de soucis de certif, juste besoin d'être enregistré

----------


## MoB

Han le gars qui sait pas inclure un gif, mais surtout qui à pas vu qu'il a été enregistré, 20 sec après sa connexion  ::ninja::

----------


## Carpette

> Han le gars qui sait pas inclure un gif, mais surtout qui à pas vu qu'il a été enregistré, 20 sec après sa connexion


Oups, effectivement !!

J'ai été eu !

----------


## k4rmah

Oyé oyé, ma copine a été dans la marre toute la journée, LadyShoona, et toujours pas d'enregistrement... euuuuh il y a une omerta sur le sexe faible?

----------


## MoB

Je l'ai vu dans le chan afk mais j'ai pas pensé à regardé si elle etait enregistré ou pas.
Faut la laisser dans la mare en haut sinon on va pas aller la chercher en bas.

----------


## k4rmah

C'est bon, après quelques pots de vin c'est fait! Merci  :;):

----------


## Shinohk

Bonjour, je souhaite rejoindre des amis sur mumble. J'ai besoin du sésame  ::wub:: 
Pseudo: Shinohk

----------


## Lili

c'est fait Shinohk.

----------


## Djakshirak

bonjoir !
une tite valid pour mon mumble et ce sera la fete dans mon coeur .

----------


## MoB

Done.

----------


## Djakshirak

merci ! 
service rapide

----------


## neldor

Hello,

bon ça faisait super longtemps que je m'étais pas connecté sur mumble, impossible de retrouver mon certificat... quelqu'un peut m'aider pour que je puisse me ré--enregistrer ? --> pseudo mumble : neldor.

merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## neldor

> C'est fait


Merci !

----------


## polfra

Coin coin !
Je souhaiterai que quelqu'un m'enregistre histoire de faire quelques parties sur WoT avec les canards. Je suis actuellement co' sous le pseudo: Polfra.
Merci d'avance !

----------


## MoB

Fait  ::):

----------


## polfra

Quelle rapidité !
Merci bien  ::):

----------


## novitch

salut les canard , 
je m'appel Novitch
pourriez vous me donner un certificat mumble svp

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## novitch

merci beaucoup Vader_666! 
tout fonctionne impec ! 
 bonne soiree merci

----------


## snefonline

Vader... le père/mumble de Novitch ?

----------


## Xavyerfr

Bonjour a tous je suis nouveaux et j'aimerais un petit sésame J'avais déjà posté un message mais je n'ai pu malheureusement me connecter  tout le temps sur Mumble !
Mon pseudo est: Khuzdrix[Fr]
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Cay fay  ::):

----------


## Xavyerfr

Merci Rapide  :;):

----------


## esprex

Coin,

J'ai fait des bêtises avec mon certificat ("Mauvais certificat ou mot de passe pour utilisateur enregistré"), est-ce possible de le supprimer ? nom du certif' : eSprex

Je me connecterai dans la foulée pour que vous puissiez, grâce à votre bonté, m'enregistrer de nouveau.

Merci !

----------


## Sao

C'est supprimé esprex.

----------


## esprex

Merci Saosul, je suis connecté  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## esprex

Merci à vous deux  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Quel travail d'équipe !

----------


## Sao



----------


## Phantom

Salut, je crois que je suis pret, non non ya personne planqué derriere..
Svp, "Phantom"  oui c'est original

----------


## Plipo

Salut!

Auriez-vous l'amabilité de m'enregistrer? Pseudo : Run



Merci par avance!

----------


## Flubber

Phantom c'est fait.
Run, je pense que tu dois dormir  ::): .

----------


## Plipo

Oui effectivement! Désolé. Je suis co. là et devrait le rester. 

Merci!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Plipo

Un autre GIF pour la peine  ::): 



Edit: Merci!!

----------


## Glumo

Salut, 
Pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur le serveur mumble ? Pseudo Glumo  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

On pourrait. Si tu étais resté connecté  ::):

----------


## Glumo

Ok j'doit refaire la manip' ?

----------


## Vader_666

Voila, tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## papafr

Kikou!

Auriez-vous la gentillesse  de m'enregistrer? Pseudo : papaFr ::siffle::

----------


## MoB

Si tu te connectes, oui.

----------


## Phantom

Merci

----------


## Checco

Bonjour,

Svp, pourriez vous m'enregistrer ? 
Pseudo: Checco

Merci d'avance




PS: Merci

----------


## Dornycurry

Bonsoir. Pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble svp ?
Pseudo : Dorny.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

Done pour Dorny.

----------


## moutaine

Bonsoir, Ma compagne souhaiterais être ajouté sur mumble.
Pseudo: Orphéa


Merci à vous.

EDITH: Merci au gentil admin qui a été très réactif.

----------


## Anonyme683

Bonsoir et désolé de vous déranger. J'aurais aimé pouvoir être ajouté sur mumblr.

Pseudo : Theboredman

Merci d'avance au videur!!!

Edit : merci Flubber pour ta promptitude.

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait, punition inclue.

----------


## Anonyme683

Et avec humour en plus!!!! Désolé je suis un peu lent et j'avais pas compris le système des certifs auparavant!

----------


## MrPleupleu

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de m'ajouter au mumble s'il vous plait ?

pseudo : MrPleupleu




Merci par avance !

Bonne journée à vous ! 

MrPleupleu

----------


## herve555

bonsoir pourrais-je être inscrit svp ? 
merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

Oui, si seulement tu étais connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## herve555

Désolé , j'y suis maintenant

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré MAIS OH MON DIEU TU VAS ME CHANGER CETTE SIGNATURE TOUT DE SUITE §!!

----------


## herve555

vraiment désolé de cette énorme photo , gros boulet inside touch's ^^
et merci pour le mumble

----------


## Vader_666

De rien. Par contre pour la signature :


Ça va toujours pas. Je cite la charte  ::):  :



> - Les signatures sont limitées à trois lignes, une seule quote ou une image (taille maximum de 400 par 60).

----------


## Dolordo

B'soir,
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'ajouter au mumble gentils admin s'il vous plait ?
Il y a quelques mois/années que je ne suis pas passé...

Et puis tant qu'à vous demander, vous pourriez faire pour 'vab' aussi speuplait ?

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré (par un admin de la nuit (pas moi donc  ::P: )).

----------


## Flubber

> Tu es enregistré (par un admin de la nuit (pas moi donc )).

----------


## SamiBen

Bien le bonjour,
pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur le serveur mumble s'il vous plait ?
Pseudo : SamiBen

----------


## Sao

C'est bon SamiBen !

----------


## Evan RS

Bonsoir,
Pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble svp ?
Pseudo : Evan RS

Merci d'avance.

----------


## youz

Bonsoir,

Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur mumble s'il vout plaît?
Pseudo: dede

Merci par avance

----------


## Excess

Salutations palmipèdes,
Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur mumble ?
Merci.
Canardialement,
Excess

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Dede et Excess  ::):

----------


## Vcube

Reste une petite place ?



Promis, je ronfle pas (en hibernation...)

----------


## Vader_666

Sauf si quelqu'un a été plus rapide que moi, tu es déjà enregistré Vcube  ::):

----------


## Vcube

Merci Vader, ça marche !!

----------


## Excess

Merci Vader.

----------


## Percebrume

Helloa !

Puis-je solliciter l'attention des responsable afin de demander à ce que mon humble personne (Percebrume) soit autorisée à patauger dans la mare ?

Et après, festin ...

----------


## Sao

Done !

----------


## Percebrume

Merci !

C'était rapide

----------


## Anonyme111

Hola l'administration ! Je me permet de revenir une seconde fois contester la suppression du canal Endless Space sur mumble lors des grandes purges de la fin de l'été (je crois que c'est Flubber qui avait fait ça, il n'a pas de coeur ::cry:: ).  Je persiste, il y a toujours de temps à autres des gens qui y jouent (par exemple là entre tankistes on fait une partie à 6 le jeudi soir, et on squatte un peu n'importe où comme nous sommes d'affreux SDF), d'autant qu'Endless Legend et Dungeon of the Endless sont sortis depuis, avec aussi des gens qui jouent en multi que cela soit parmi les tankistes ou ailleurs ; je crois notamment savoir que des gens squattent aussi dans la section Wargame European Escalation...
 Donc, messieurs les puissants admins, je me permet humblement de solliciter la recréation d'un salon dédié aux jeux Amplitudes, qui pourrait être un peu n'importe où je vous fais confiance sur ce point, il n'a pas besoin d'être grand, juste d'éviter le vagabondage qui est l'une des plaie de la société et amène le mauvais œil sur le mumble tout entier.  :;): 

Voici un modeste gif pour donner du poids à mes arguments, comme je ne suis pas expert en gif, je crains qu'il ne soit &quot;old&quot;.  ::(: 


PS : il n'y a pas de chan Endless, mais il y a toujours même après l'épuration récente, deux canaux Magicka...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zoltank

Bonjour,

J'aimerais aussi être inscrit
Avec le pseudo "Zoltan"



Merci!

----------


## gouingouin

Bonjour,

Possible pour moi être enregistré sous pseudo Gouin ?

Merci, roumanie.

----------


## Jaykera

Bonjour,

Est-ce que je pourrais avoir un petit accès sur le nick : "Jaykera" ?

Merci.

C'est pour jouer à nba2k15, bande de coquinous.

----------


## Lili

Done pour Jaykera.

----------


## Vader_666

> Endless blabla


Créé (dans RTS -> Autres RTS)

Pour les enregistrement je rappelle qu'il faut être connecté sur le serveur pour que l'on puisse le faire  ::):

----------


## Pedrovasquez

Hello,

Pouvez-vous enregistrer "bano" svp ?
Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait. Il te remerciera pour son pseudo :3

----------


## Pedrovasquez

merci, et oui il avait l'air content  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme111

> Créé (dans RTS -> Autres RTS)
> 
> Pour les enregistrement je rappelle qu'il faut être connecté sur le serveur pour que l'on puisse le faire


Merci m'sieur Vader ! ::):

----------


## Itsulow

Bonjour,

Serait'il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur sous le pseudo "Ndabaguingui"



Santé!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Itsulow

Merci !

----------


## wonderfulN

Bonjour, pourriez vous enregistre l'humble *Wonderfulnightmare* que je suis svp ?

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## wonderfulN

Wonderful, merci  ::):

----------


## yokofan

::wub::  hello pouvez vous m'ajouter?
Merci.

*yokofan*

Merci

----------


## Namin

Yop  :;):  mon pseudo Namin

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Enhor

Salut les admins. Avec la présence de Insurgency dans le dernier Humble Bundle, on se retrouve avec quelques canards qui souhaiteraient gentilment se tirer dessus. Serait-il possible d'avoir un petit channel ?

----------


## Floxide

salut, un gentil admin serait dispo pour changer mon pseudo actuel Phlauxyde en Floxide sur le mumble ?

----------


## BILLChamallow

Salut les admins. Avec la présence de Insurgency dans le dernier Humble  Bundle, on se retrouve avec quelques canards qui souhaiteraient  gentillement se tirer dessus. 

Pouvez vous m inscrire sur Mumble Merci Bill
 ::O: 

http://i.giphy.com/h7JdpZoXa1Peo.gif

----------


## cailloux

Bonjour pourriez vous gentiment avoir l'obligeance de loguer un dénommé
Chou

Avec le gif SVP !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Chou et Bill.

----------


## Torft

Coucou !

Pouvez vous m'inscrire en tant que Vincent[l-s-f] ?
Merci d'avance !
Bisous bisous

----------


## Pikar

Pouvez-vous inscrire Pikar ?
J'utilisais le même certification l'année dernière mais apparemment il ne sert à rien, je suis autorisé à ne rien faire à part rester dans le chan d'accueil.  ::'(:

----------


## bano

bonjour

vous pouvez inscrire bano01 svp? merci

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Bah_Non.

----------


## Charles29

Salut, je suis nouveau et j'aimerai être accepté sur votre mumble pour rejoindre des potes en jeux!
merci
ps mon psedo c'est Ch29

----------


## MoB

Fait pour ChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChCh  ChChChCh.

----------


## Flubber

> Fait pour ChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChChCh  ChChChCh.


Mr Mob j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.

----------


## Evan RS

Salut les Canards,

Moi aussi je collectionne les canards et j'aimerai partager ma passion avec vous sur mumble.
Pseudo : Evan RS


Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

On aimerait bien, mais tu n'es pas connecté  ::): 

Edit : C'est bon  ::): 

---------- Post added at 10h39 ---------- Previous post was at 10h27 ----------




> Pouvez vous m'inscrire en tant que Vincent[l-s-f] ?
> Merci d'avance !
> Bisous bisous


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Torft

> C'est fait


Merci beaucoup gentil Admin =)

----------


## Chico314

Salut les canards,

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer sous le pseudo Einen-Chico sur Mumble, 
La gif demandé, classique mais toujours efficace  :;):

----------


## Fallen1gel

Bonjour bonjour amis palmipèdes,

Je cherche à m'incruster autour de la mare au canards.

http://bleuchalou.b.l.pic.centerblog.net/58b10141.gif

Merci!

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux du dessus.

----------


## Fallen1gel

> Fait pour les deux du dessus.


Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Pouvez-vous inscrire Pikar ?
> J'utilisais le même certification l'année dernière mais apparemment il ne sert à rien, je suis autorisé à ne rien faire à part rester dans le chan d'accueil.


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Xur Vinze

Salut,

Moi aussi je voudrais faire un brin de causette ...

Celui là m'a bien fait marrer (se mettre 6 chats à dos) :


Mon pseudo c'est Xuplop .

Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Done  ::):

----------


## Listy71

un canARMAIII qui veut en découdre.
 GIFSoup

----------


## ravel

hello

----------


## Flubber

> hello


*S*alut*.*

C'est fait pour Litsy.

----------


## El Zopilote

couin couuiiin
Car un vieux canard ne cancane plus, il couine...

Vous serait-il agréable, vénéré modérateur, de m'ouvrir l'accès au monde merveilleux de Mumble ?

pseudo: Anterak



Ce n'est certes pas une Gif, mais marrant quand même, non ?

----------


## Hydargos

Ce fameux Ravel est dans la mare aux canards et ne peut joindre le channel Starcraft 2.
How ?

----------


## Vader_666

> couin couuiiin
> Car un vieux canard ne cancane plus, il couine...
> 
> Vous serait-il agréable, vénéré modérateur, de m'ouvrir l'accès au monde merveilleux de Mumble ?
> 
> pseudo: Anterak
> 
> http://humourtop.com/dark-vador/Dark_Vador_Banane.jpg
> 
> Ce n'est certes pas une Gif, mais marrant quand même, non ?


Tu t'es déconnecté sous mes yeux avant que j'ai le temps de t'enregistrer.

---------- Post added at 17h57 ---------- Previous post was at 17h54 ----------




> Ce fameux Ravel est dans la mare aux canards et ne peut joindre le channel Starcraft 2.
> How ?




Tout est marqué dans le premier post du topic dans lequel vous venez tous les deux de poster. À ce niveau là c'est même plus du foutage de gueule. :smile:

----------


## Hydargos

Euh, moi, je suis enregistré depuis belle lurette...

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai bien compris. Tu es juste en train de demander pourquoi ton pote ne peut pas se déplacer dans un autre canal alors qu'il est pas enregistré.

Y a au moins 50 exemples de demande d'enregistrement (allant du très mauvais au très bon) dans les messages précédents. Sans compter les explications du premier post. Franchement je sais pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus.

----------


## Hydargos

Ok, merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Je sais pas si mon message et celui de Flubber ont bien été compris, je me permets donc éventuellement d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes : sur une échelle de 0 (moins bon) à 100 (meilleur), Ravel est avec la demande "hello" au niveau "choucroute tellement périmée qu'elle a commencé à servir d'écosystème à une nouvelle forme de vie"/100.

Manifestement comme ce monsieur ne veut pas faire l'effort d'inclure dans son message plus d'un mot, vous comprendrez bien que nous n'avons pas envie de faire l'effort de faire 3 clics pour l'enregistrer.

---------- Post added at 18h17 ---------- Previous post was at 18h12 ----------




> couin couuiiin


Tu es enregistré Anterak. Ta banane en forme de Vader te sauve, pas sur qu'un autre admin ait été aussi sensible à son charme que moi  :;):

----------


## El Zopilote

Acceptez mon pardon, Maître Vader, ma déconnection fut intempestive et O combien non souhaitée....
(vive la 3G)

----------


## Vader_666

Aha, y a pas de soucis  ::):  C'était juste pour te dire que je t'avais bien vu quoi  :;):

----------


## ravel

dsl les gars mais due a un mal de tête attroce je n'ai pas su rester attentif au premier topic de plus je ne sais pas comment obtenir un gif du coup j ai tout de meme fais l'effort de chercher http://medias.francoischarron.com/th...ZDDCt4WFuN.gif (pas sur du resultat) merci de m'ad:ravel 
merci d'avance

---------- Post added at 18h34 ---------- Previous post was at 18h33 ----------

fail total --'

---------- Post added at 18h46 ---------- Previous post was at 18h34 ----------

----------


## Vader_666

> dsl les gars mais due a un mal de tête attroce je n'ai pas su rester attentif au premier topic de plus je ne sais pas comment obtenir un gif du coup j ai tout de meme fais l'effort de chercher http://medias.francoischarron.com/th...ZDDCt4WFuN.gif (pas sur du resultat) merci de m'ad:ravel 
> merci d'avance







> fail total --'


Je ne te le fais pas dire.

On nous avait encore jamais fait l'excuse du mal de tête qui empêche d'utiliser une syntaxe correcte.

Allez, avoue, c'est du Troll c'est ça ? Non parce que là sinon faut consulter hein, vraiment.  :tired: 
Enfin bon, on va pas tourner autour du pot pendant 150 ans, je t'enregistre.

Pour la postérité (et ton information personnelle au cas fortement improbable où tu ne serais pas en train de troller et que tu en aies quelque chose à carrer) :



> *Désolé* les gars mais *à cause* d'un mal de tête a*t*roce je n'ai pas su rester attentif au premier *post du topic,* de plus je ne sais pas comment obtenir un gif*. D*u coup j*'*ai tout de m*ê*me fai*t* l'effort de chercher <lien vers un gif> (pas sur du r*é*sultat)*. M*erci de m'*enregistrer* : ravel 
> *M*erci d'avance*.*

----------


## Hydargos

> Allez, avoue, c'est du Troll c'est ça ? Non parce que là sinon faut consulter hein, vraiment

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bien, tu viens de gagner un renommage.  ::):

----------


## Hydargos

Haha,
Boh, les modo manquent d'humour ?

----------


## Vader_666

Les modos ils en ont marre quand certains ne font pas le moindre effort pour :
1 - Respecter la charte quand ils postent.
2 - Gentiment demander qu'on les enregistre. Même sans remonter jusqu'au premier post (ce qui est quand même assez basique sur tous les forums de la Terre) il y a pléthore de demandes dans ce topic. Il suffit souvent de regarder les quelques messages précédents.

Quand on arrive dans une boulangerie et qu'on gueule en entrant "UNE BAGUETTE ET PLUS VITE QUE ÇA." on peut s'estimer déjà heureux de repartir avec son bout de pain. Mais lorsque le boulanger tend une baguette, si il a comme réponse "MAIS C'EST VRAIMENT DE LA MERDE VOTRE PAIN" c'est plutôt logique de se prendre ladite baguette dans la gueule. C'est pas que le boulanger n'a pas d'humour, c'est que manifestement le cuistre n'a rien compris au fonctionnement de la plus minime des politesses.

Je viens de passer 2h de mon temps à me pencher sur le cas de ton pote parce que ni toi, ni lui ne savez manifestement lire (dans le meilleur des cas). La moindre des choses aurait été de faire profil bas. Et si je n'avais pas d'humour, je ne me serais pas contenté d'un renommage. :smile:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Y'a un boob, ban !

----------


## Elkamii

Bonjour les canards,

Pouvez-vous m'enregistrer sous le pseudo Elkamii ?



Merci.

----------


## MoB

Check.

----------


## Dragati

Coucou les gentils modos  ::): 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour demander ça, toutes mes confuses si ce n'est pas le cas ...

Serait-il possible de créer un channel PES dans la section des trucs sportifs qui courent ?

Il y a bien le channel FIFA, mais c'est plein de gens encore plus gominés que Ronaldo, et qui font des trucs bizarres qu'on ne comprend pas trop ::ninja:: .



Alors que nous, nous sommes des gens classes, comme Roger Abitbol. Des puristes qui savent reconnaître la beauté d'un Alain FC vs Kawazaki Frontal. Des tatoués qui n'ont pas peur de prendre les crocodiles de Nîmes lorsque on nous opppose le Real Madrid pour la 30ème fois de la soirée ... Et on a tous une moustache comme tonton Raymond.




Voili voilou, merci d'avance les lapins  :;): .

----------


## Flubber

Done.

----------


## Dragati

Merci beaucoup  ::wub:: .

----------


## Sylania

Salut à tous ! Chers canards !

Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble !

Mon pseudo est Sylania ! J'aimerais dialoguer avec mes compères d'archeage  ::): 

Aller, je vais vous le mettre ce petit GIF !  ::P: 



Ressemblant non ?!

Bonne journée tout le monde !  :^_^: 

(si vous me cherchez pour m'enregistrer, je suis dans le salon AFK)

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait, et bravo tu dois être le premier à avoir pensé à te mettre dans AFK en attendant le reg.

----------


## Rire

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble Canard PC et mon pseudo sur le mumble est Le_Rire.

Merci beaucoup et d'avance  ::): 

http://http://9gag.com/gag/aLKOZjg

----------


## Hydargos

Bonsoir les canetons, 

Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo (wowolswagen) en hydargos ?

Merci bien

----------


## roc73

Bonsoir,
j'aimerais que l'ont m'ajoute au mumble mon pseudo est Roc73.

----------


## polo199

Bonsoir,

Je veux bien que l'on m'ajoute aussi. Pseudo: polo199.



Pas mal tiré...

----------


## Rire

Merci pour tout  :;):

----------


## Carpette

> Bonsoir les canetons, 
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo (wowolswagen) en hydargos ?
> 
> Merci bien





> Bonsoir,
> j'aimerais que l'ont m'ajoute au mumble mon pseudo est Roc73.

----------


## Vader_666

> C'est fait, et bravo tu dois être le premier à avoir pensé à te mettre dans AFK en attendant le reg.


Non c'est déjà arrivé. Et c'est chiant.

---------- Post added at 20h09 ---------- Previous post was at 20h09 ----------




> Bonsoir les canetons, 
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo (wowolswagen) en hydargos ?
> 
> Merci bien


Ça a été fait.

---------- Post added at 20h10 ---------- Previous post was at 20h09 ----------

Roc et Polo si ce n'est pas encore fait, il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur.

----------


## aShs

Bonsoir à tous!

Je souhaite avoir accès à votre mumble, mon pseudo est : aShs!

Arnold, aide moi!

http://cheezburger.com/8379344896

 :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.  ::):

----------


## Mysterme

Hello world.

Ancien mumblelien, j'ai commis le plus grave des impairs.
J'ai formaté avant de lire le tuto.
A l'époque le certificat n'existait pas et maintenant me voilà à la porte.

Y aurais-t-il un GA pour me ré-ouvrir les portes de la débauche ?

En vous remerciant.

Mysterme

----------


## Vader_666

Si seulement je te voyais sur le serveur...

----------


## Mysterme

Snif. Il veut pas de moi.
Je vois si je peux faire le nécessaire.
Pour le moment il me rejette.
Merci

---------- Post added at 22h58 ---------- Previous post was at 22h10 ----------

Hello world.

J'ai trouvé le soucis.
Et c'est pour çà que j'avais bien indiqué que j'était "ancien" mumblelien.
Un vieux certificat avec mon pseudo Mysterme traine encore dans le coincoin.
Je suis actuellement connecté sous le pseudo "Turlutebobleponge"

Evidemment c'est pas le pseudo que je veux garder.
siwiouplait.
Pouvez vous me nettoyer avant de me remiser ?

Merci

----------


## Thingazazi

Soir les canards,

C'est possible de m'ajouter au mumble ? Mon pseudo est Thingazazi.

Et sinon : http://www.topito.com/gif/delorean-telecomandee

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Snif. Il veut pas de moi.
> Je vois si je peux faire le nécessaire.
> Pour le moment il me rejette.
> Merci
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h58 ---------- Previous post was at 22h10 ----------
> 
> Hello world.
> 
> ...


Tu es enregistré  ::): 

---------- Post added at 23h42 ---------- Previous post was at 23h41 ----------




> Soir les canards,
> 
> C'est possible de m'ajouter au mumble ? Mon pseudo est Thingazazi.
> 
> Et sinon : http://www.topito.com/gif/delorean-telecomandee
> 
> Merci


Enregistré aussi.

----------


## Mysterme

Vader c'est pas gentil.
Tu m'as laissé sous "Turlutebobleponge"
Avoue tu trouve çà drôle.

La prochaine fois j'irais lécher du calamar.
Merci quand même pour l'accès.

----------


## Rosen

Messieurs dames bonsoir, parait il qu'il faut un giff pour me faire accepter parmis vous, 




De mon pseudo Rosen, je vous souhaites le bonsoir !

Au plaisir de vous croiser sur Mumble.

----------


## polo199

Au fait, merci à la personne qui m'a enregistré.

----------


## SuperConk3r

Bonsoir à tous, je viens faire ma demande pour qu'on puisse m'ajouter au Mumble CPC, mon pseudo et Superconk3r.
Pour la peine je vous fait mon regard de tueur.



edit: merci beaucoup et signature modifiée.

----------


## Vader_666

> Vader c'est pas gentil.
> Tu m'as laissé sous "Turlutebobleponge"
> Avoue tu trouve çà drôle.
> 
> La prochaine fois j'irais lécher du calamar.
> Merci quand même pour l'accès.


Livre du Mumble, Chapitre I, Verset V et VI. (tu trouveras ça en annexe du premier post).

---------- Post added at 20h09 ---------- Previous post was at 20h08 ----------

C'est fait sinon pour les deux précédents, par un admin qui n'est pas moi  ::):

----------


## MoB

Par contre ca serait pas mal de faire attention au taille de signature. Parce que la je crois que ca dépasse un poil ce qui est autorisé dans la charte  :tired:

----------


## Matador

Salut chers amis canards,

Je vous fais la demande pour être accepté sur le mumble ( un pas de plus dans mon intégration complète chez les cpc) 

Je me sens pousser des ailles !!  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Mat a tord.

----------


## Matador

Autant pour moi j'avais pas lu qu'il devait être animé.  ::rolleyes:: 



Et puis parce que je dois me faire pardonner, et que je vous aime  ::wub::

----------


## Thingazazi

Coin²

Dites, j'ai un soucis depuis mon enregistrement, lorsque je veux me connecter au serveur, j'ai un message mauvais mot de passe ou certificat.
J'ai pourtant suivi la procédure décrite en page 1, et j'ai sauvé mon certificat quelque part. Cependant, j'imagine que j'ai fait une boulette quelque part.
Mon fichier sauvé et au format p12, c'est bon ?

C'est possible de restaurer le certificat, ou il faut que je recommence toute la procédure ?

Désolé les admins, j'ai fait le boulet  ::unsure::

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton enregistrement. Connecte-toi et on te réenregistrera  ::):

----------


## Thingazazi

Ok, merci, je me suis connecté, toujours avec le login Thingazazi.

http://gifb.in/HDBV

Je vais faire gaffe cette fois.

 :;):

----------


## Captotofr

Salut, j'ai pas de problème de certif je crois mais je peux juste pas accèder à n'importe quel chan ? Par exemple celui de PES si un admin peut faire quelque chose..  :;): 

Edit : Apparemment je ne suis plus authentifié bien que connecté au serveur Mumble.

----------


## Azure

Bonsoir, je suis connecté sous le pseudo Soyouz. Puis-je être enregistré svp ?  ::): 


Ça, c'est pour rester dans l'actualité vidéo-ludique de la semaine dernière ._.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Azure/Soyouz  ::):

----------


## Mumakh

Yop pourrais-je avoir un enregistrement svp (phasiphae) ?
Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Πασιφάη, épouse de Minos.

----------


## Azure

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Tuttle

Bonsoir à tous.

Je sollicite mon enregistrement, pourriez-vous?

----------


## david humter

Bon soir pourrie tu m enregistrer merci a toi ::P:

----------


## MoB

Si tu fais les mêmes fautes d'orthographe à l'oral, non.

----------


## Ormindo

Yop,

Je poste ici vu que ça concerne mumble : j'ai un soucis concernant l'overlay. Dès qu'il est activé, il me fait planter tous les jeux source (j'ai un beau hl2.exe crash dès le lancement du jeu). J'ai essayé quakelive et ça marche, le jeu se lance et l'overlay est visible.

Je suis sous Windows 7, j'ai essayé :
Désactiver l'overlay steam
Installer la version dev de mumble
Passer le jeu en fenêtré
Passer de liste noire/liste blanche en ajoutant le jeu
Fouiller les recoins de Google

Sans succès... Des idées ?

----------


## MoB

Tu aurais pas un G15 ou un G19 comme clavier ?
Lors du passage en 1.2 ce problème est arrivé avec et depuis je joue sans Overlay.
Du coup même en étant en 1.3 j'ai pas réessayé voir si cela merdait toujours.

----------


## Ormindo

> Tu aurais pas un G15 ou un G19 comme clavier ?
> Lors du passage en 1.2 ce problème est arrivé avec et depuis je joue sans Overlay.
> Du coup même en étant en 1.3 j'ai pas réessayé voir si cela merdait toujours.


Clavier d'ordi portable... J'ai un asus N55sl

----------


## F4B

Bonsoir, je peux être enregistré sur votre mumble ?
Pseudo : F4B

merci et à bientôt en jeu  ::): 

Edit : J'ai oublié de mettre mon GIF : 
http://media.giphy.com/media/qVVVfmHDMBZug/giphy.gif

----------


## Batonnet

Bonsoir, voila une demande d’accès au Mumble CPC 
Pseudo : Bâtonnet

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait et fait  ::):  (pas par moi le second  :;): )

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Batonnet

Merci bien !

----------


## Beeder

Je suis pas feru de forum.
Alors je voudrais bien venir discuter sur mumble :D

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.

----------


## Percebrume

Il est là, c'était le temps d'installer mumble  ::):

----------


## Beeder

ca y est j y suis deolé pour le lag de cerveau

----------


## Lili

Fait Beeder.

----------


## Kelt

Bonjour.

Je voudrai être enregistré sur Mumble.

Le gif : http://ageheureux.a.g.pic.centerblog...-gif-anime.gif


Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Kelt.

----------


## Aelordel

hello, je sollicite humblement mon enregistrement pour le pseudo Aelordel sinon je fais un caca nerveux

----------


## MoB

Fait pour AhBordel ci dessous.

----------


## jiffy

siouplait pour mon pc portable : pseudo jiffymc

----------


## Percebrume

> Fait Beeder.


Muchas Gracias Signor Zorro

----------


## f3n3k

Bonjour

Je ne me suis pas connecté depuis des lustres, j'ai pourtant re-importer ma certif mais rien à faire..

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Pseudo: F3n3k

merci à vous

----------


## phipp26

bonjour, pourrait on m’enregistrer, s'il vous plait.
pseudo : peachem

merci


https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i...wytVzHRMVMhVtp

----------


## Lili

Fait pour F3n3k, peachem tu étais déjà enregistré.

----------


## f3n3k

Ca marche !!

Merci à vous

----------


## phipp26

Ça c'est du service de qualité !!

----------


## Sao

De qualité à la menthe.

----------


## Zwylla

Bonsoir,

Je suis actuellement connecté sur mumble et attend une autorisation :P Merci.

View My Video   <==== j'arrive pas à l'afficher en GIF, je ne sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Swib

Yo,

Vous pouvez m'accepter aussi ? Je me connecte...
Swib

----------


## Captotofr

Je veux bien m'enregistrer, même pseudo qu'ici. Merci

----------


## Ormindo

Nouveau pc reçu today, je passe l'aprem à install le tout...
...
...
L'overlay marche pas non plus. Bon Gmod ne plante plus au moins, mais l'overlay ne s'affiche pas. Et mon colloc a bien l'overlay lui.

----------


## Lili

Fait pour Zwylla et Captotofr.

----------


## Serial Feeder

Hello
J'aimerai bien venir discuter sur mumble avec vous :D

Merci

--
Serial Feeder

----------


## Gordor

Salut tout le monde, 
un petit enregistrement pour Gordor_yannoob ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Gordor avec la prime du gif oublié.
Nananè-reuh.

----------


## Carpette

> Fait pour Gordor avec la prime du gif oublié.
> Nananè-reuh.

----------


## maverick3013

Quelqu'un peux m'ajouter svp ? 

Pseudo: maverick3013 

Je souhaiterais éventuellement rencontrer des canards pour canarder ensemble à CS GO



Merci.

----------


## Sao

> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...Hodor_1x04.jpg


Yes !

----------


## Eldanidan

Bonsoir quelqu'un pourrait-il m'ajouter svp ?  ::): 
Pseudo : Eldanidan

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Domchen

Bonsoir à Tous
à vot' bon coeur : un petit enregistrement s'il vous plait pour drdomdom ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Lili

Fait pour drdomdom.

----------


## Gordor

> Fait pour Gordor avec la prime du gif oublié.
> Nananè-reuh.


Merci ! Je mérite ma punition et l'accepte avec honneur

----------


## kesakhan

bonjour, ayant été obligé de formater mon pc j ai perdu le certificat du mumble .....
Me revoici afin de pouvoir retourner saouler mes amis ^^


---------- Post added at 22h26 ---------- Previous post was at 22h25 ----------

oups le pseudo sera gills ^^ merci

----------


## Bellenos

Bonsoir, pouvez-vous enregistrer le pseudo d'un de mes potes svp : cochonoob, à vot' bon coeur m'sieur dames !

----------


## Eldanidan

Bonsoir, je souhaiterai rejoindre ma team fifa 15 pro sur le mumble svp :
mon Pseudo Eldanidan

Mes potos : Past3que  , Alex1s, Reggeamatic, Badmad, Ipiti

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Si ce n'est pas fait je vous rappelle que vous devez être connecté pour être enregistré. Pas forcément devant le clavier, mais connecté au mumble  ::): 

---------- Post added at 10h47 ---------- Previous post was at 10h10 ----------

C'est fait pour Serial Feeder  ::):

----------


## Eldanidan

Bonjour, je souhaiterai rejoindre ma team fifa 15 pro sur le mumble svp :
mon Pseudo Eldanidan

Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Eldanidan  ::):

----------


## Serial Feeder

> C'est fait pour Serial Feeder


 Merci ^^

----------


## Eldanidan

> C'est fait pour Eldanidan


Merci !!!

----------


## FrigoRayder360

Bonjour, est-il possible qu'un admin puisse m'inscrire ? j'était déjà inscrit sous Rayder360, mais j'ai oublié mon certificul, alors, je me suis rendu dans ma cuisine, et j'ai mangé pour me consoler, tellement mangé que je suis devenu un homme frigo, et j'ai le pouvoir d'avaler la nourriture, et de la transformer  ::): 

je vous donnes mon mot de passe et mon id, je vous fait confiance, j'ai un compte steam avec plus de 1500€ de jeux
Pseudo : [Frigo]Rayder360
Mot De Passe : aze**y (avoues...tu vas tenter)

lien pour récupérer 2 500 000 000 000€ sur son compte : http://piv.pivpiv.dk/
 ::): 

amicalement à tout de suite  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## FrigoRayder360

merci  ::):

----------


## Domchen

Merci !

----------


## harakachi

On peut m'enregistrer zivouplait 
Pseudo harakachi

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## FrigoRayder360

On peut me réenregistrer ? je me suis transformé en écran, devenant Rayder720p, et mon certificul n'as pas aimé :/
pseudo: [Frigo]Rayder360

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## FrigoRayder360

J'ai eu une déco-reco , il a pas non plus aimé que j'ai cette résolution , et maintenant, c'est Rayder1900x1200pFullHD3D
si c'est possible de m'enregistrer, pour l'amour de mon certificul X)

---------- Post added at 19h28 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Djezousse

Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer please ?

Pseudo VinZZ

Suis un habitué du chan WoT hein, pas un inconnu  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Cay fait  ::):

----------


## Djezousse

Merci  ::):

----------


## Morieff

Bonjour, c'est pour un grattage, euh... une inscription. 
Motif : empêcher MonsieurLuge de tourner en rond sur Minecraft.
pseudo : Morieff

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Hum. Tant que ce n'est pas pour m'emmerder ça va.
 ::):

----------


## Djezousse

Heuu, je ne sais pourquoi, mais pour une raison qui m'échappe, je ne suis plus authentifié sur Mumble depuis mon compta habituel, sur ma machine habituelle...
Y'a un truc à faire ? Mon certif est pourtant toujours là...

Pseudo : VinZ

Edit: C'est bon, merci  ::):

----------


## Apoc

Hello,

Est ce possible d'être enregistré sur le mumble ? Merci !!

 (Cadeau !)

----------


## Sao

Yes.

----------


## Lyserg

Salut à tous ! 
Serait-il possible avec votre extrême gentillesse de m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plait ?

Par la grâce que les Dieux vous ont confié, ainsi que la bonté frappé par la lumière céleste, voici mon pseudo : Lysergg

(Petite info, j'étais déjà enregistré auparavant, mais j'ai formaté mon PC et commis l'erreur irrécupérable, irréparable et impardonnable qui pourrait être punis pas les astres divins d'oublier de copier mon certificat mumble...)

En vous remerciant,

Cordialement...

----------


## Lili

Fait pour Lysergg

----------


## Lyserg

Merci Ô puissantes et divines personnes qui protègent ce mumble sacré !

----------


## Sao

Mais de rien.

----------


## mr mog

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à m'enregistré est ce qu'un gentil admin peu validé mon inscription  '' mr_mog  '' merci

----------


## MoB

Fait  ::):

----------


## mr mog

Mr l'admin pourrai tu corrigé ton étourderie et mettres Mr mog à la place de mme mog merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Je t'invite à te référer au titre du topic ainsi qu'au premier post de celui ci. Bonne soirée et bon jeu  :;):

----------


## Apoc

> Yes.


Yes merci !

----------


## shooty09

Bien le bonjour peuple palmidien-palmidé-palmidois !

J'aurais besoin d'un enregistrement pour Phokie, je suis dans la mare aux canards, siouplait.

Poutoux !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait  ::):

----------


## Serial Feeder

Juste pour le plaisir de mettre un autre gif animé ^^

----------


## mr mog

Bonsoir, Mr l'admin par un malheureux hazard tes petits doigts se sont trompés de touche lors de la rédaction de mon psudo pourrai tu corrigé cette regrétable erreur et passer mon pseudo de "mme mog" a "Mr mog" merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Donc tu as pas lu ce que je t'ai écris hier en fait c'est ca ?

----------


## mr mog

sa compte pas le gif d'avatar?

----------


## MoB

Bah les gifs en avatar sont interdit dans la charte du forum vois tu...  :tired:

----------


## phtagn

Bonjour, pourriez-vous m'enregistrer ? Mon pseudo est phtagn18, j'ai formatté sans sauvegarder mon certif (j'ai honte).

----------


## Picozer

http://giphy.com/posts/artist-interview-dain-fagerholm
Hello, j'ai des potes déjà chez vous et ce serait bien cool si vous acceptiez de m'enregistrer, merci bien ;D
Mon Pseudo: Picozer

----------


## Lili

Fait Picozi-Picoza, même si les images sont bien jolies  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## boulette

Salut les loulous.
J'ai malheureusement oublier de sauvegarder mon certificat donc byebye kittye et bonjour boulette.
Est il possible de me laisser rejoindre mes potos de 

merci.
Je comprend pas mon gif bouge pas :/ 

et bon jeu !

----------


## Madigan

Bonjour, nouveau sur le forum mais présent sur Elite depuis un bon bout de temps par l’intermédiaire d'E4DDF, pourriez vous m'enregistrer afin de rencontrer les joueurs de la communauté, mon pseudo : madigan

Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Madigan.

Boulette/kittye, il faut que tu sois sur le serveur pour que l'on t'enregistre. J'ai supprimé ton ancien enregistrement donc tu peux te connecter avec kittye mais il faut que l'on t'enregistre à nouveau.

----------


## mr mog

Voila, voila je me suis mis aux normmes du forum pourrai tu du coup passée mon pseudo en tps que "mr mog"  à la place de "mme mog" merci

----------


## DJCot

> Voila, voila je me suis mis aux normmes du forum pourrai tu du coup passée mon pseudo en tps que "mr mog"  à la place de "mme mog" merci
> 
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/7176df47d...3wd1o1_500.gif


Les VII jours et VII nuits nécessaires à la purification de la Résurgence ne sont point encore écoulés, il te faudra encore patienter jeune Appelé.

----------


## Ba7oU

Bonsoir c'est pour ma certification.
Mon pseudo Mumble c'est Batou

----------


## Lili

Fait Batou(sur l'oup).

----------


## Ba7oU

Merci, mais Batou ou Ba7ou ça suffisait.

----------


## MoB

De rien ca nous fait plaisir.

----------


## Kazemaho

Dites, c'est possible de certifier madame Kaze? Son pseudo est Zippy, comme ca elle peut nous rejoindre quand on joue a Heroes of the Storm.
Merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Zippo.

----------


## Cubito

Bonsoir , serait il possible de certifier Cubidja ( s'il y a un vieux certificat ou un pseudo déjà enregistré ca ne peut être que moi, comme un gros malin j'ai perdu mon certificat et le passage de Windows a OS X n'a pas arrangé tout ça ). 

Merci d'avance ( en espérant n'avoir rien oublié dans la démarche )

----------


## Kazemaho

> Fait pour Zippo.


Ahah, merci. Zippo ca lui va bien :P

----------


## noors

Salut, possible d'ajouter "Noors" svp, promis je serai sage.
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## noors

merci  :;):

----------


## Aerth

Salut, possible d’enregistrer "Aerth" ?



Merci.  :;):

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Aerth.

----------


## Aerth

Merci bien.

----------


## tomtoma522

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous ajouter tomtoma522 ?

Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour tomtom.

----------


## ghostar

je souhaite intégrer le serveur pour discuter avec mes potes en ligne merci de m'enregistrer  ce serait sympa ^^
merci d'avance
pseudo amonka

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Amora.

----------


## Vitalferox

Bonjour 

Serait il possible d'ajouter "Vitalferox" s'il vous plait , que je puisse rejoindre les canards sur Asseto ? Merci d'avance ... [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Vitalferox mais pas par moi.  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Ah ? Merci a celui qui l'a fait, pourtant je ne peux pas m'enregistrer, j'ai loupé une étape ?

Edit : pensant ne pas avoir de certificat valide j'en ai éditer un nouveau avec mon pseudo et courriel que j'ai sauvegardé ... mais "enregistrer" est toujours grisé, du coup il faut peut être me le valider a nouveau ? Désolé pour la gène occasionnée
Par contre je peux me promener entre les différents salon

----------


## Flubber

Si tu as un A a droite de ton pseudo tu es enregistré.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Si tu as un A a droite de ton pseudo tu es enregistré.


Alors c'est tout bon ! Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Sao

Putain, ce gif de singe.

 ::love::

----------


## Vitalferox

> Putain, ce gif de singe.


J'ai bien aimé aussi ! Bon par contre je suis désolé de faire le boulet, mais vu qu'entre temps j'ai crée un nouveau certificat , serait il possible de m'ajouter a nouveau ? :/ 
Je n'arrive meme plus a entrer sur l'acceuil, je vais voir en 1ere page comment faire !

Edit : ok don la je prend une mine super contrit devant mon écran, serait il possible de m'annuler l'ancien certificat au nom de "Vitalferox" et m'enregistrer le nouveau svp ? Après ca promis j’arrête !

----------


## Drah

Salut ici,

J'ai apparemment besoin d'un enregistrement et d'un certificat pour faire coin-coin sur le _mumble_ des sacrés coinards (_PES_ entre autres). C'possible ?!

Merci d'avance !
 :;): 

PS : mon gif animé souhaité :

----------


## pikachuyann

Est-ce que ça serait possible de m'enregistrer aussi, histoire que je puisse faire des matchs de la Canard Football League dans les meilleures conditions possibles ? (Même chose que Drah)

Paraît que vous demandez un gif :

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux du dessus (Drah tu as du bol, je salue l'effort même si l'intégration du gif est foirée  :;): ).

Vitalferox j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à nouveau et nous allons t'enregistrer.

----------


## Drah

Merci *Vader*  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

> Fait pour les deux du dessus (Drah tu as du bol, je salue l'effort même si l'intégration du gif est foirée ).
> 
> Vitalferox j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à nouveau et nous allons t'enregistrer.


Merci Vader, je suis a nouveau a l’accueil si jamais t'es encore dans le coin, sinon je repasserais demain c'est pas un soucis

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait, tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Vitalferox

Merci !

----------


## nitoo

Yop les cocos. Fait une paye que j'me suis pas connecté : j'ai toujours mon (vieux) certif, mais à priori j'dois m'*enregistrer* à nouveau.

C'est *nitoo*. Pwease ?

----------


## Mr Navette

Coin²  ::ninja:: 

Parait qu'il faut un n'admine pour s'enregistrer en bonne et dut forme sur le meilleur mumboule de l'univers.
Nouveau certif pour une nouvelle vie (Soirée Uber à l'horizon)

Navette, j'attends dans la marre  ::O: 

Des poutous sur les fes...

----------


## Schtormy

Plop, pareil que Navette, mon ancien certificat ne fonctionne plus je dois donc me ré-enregistrer!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ce gif Navette !!  ::wub::  :Bave:

----------


## pecheurfou

Bonsoir, serait-il possible d'ajouter "precheur" s'il vous plaît ? J'aimerai rejoindre des amis sur mumble, d'avance, merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour le Precheur.

----------


## Pixore

Bonjour ! je suis nouveau sur mumble, apparemment il me faudrait une confirmation pour accéder au serveur, un ami ma dit qu'il fallait que je demande sur le forum, ce que je fais donc. Si cela était possible, merci d'avance.

PS : pseudo Pixore, je sais pas si il le faut !


http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4...hztbo1_500.gif

le petit gif  ::):

----------


## Mixadonf

possible de m'enregistrer svp par contre je n'arrive pas a m'enregistrer moi meme

et le petit gif:

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Mixadonf. Et essaye de pas oublier la ponctuation et les majuscules la prochaine fois.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Fait pour Mixadonf. Et essaye de pas oublier la ponctuation et les majuscules la prochaine fois.


Ok merci pour la rapidité.

----------


## Sheppard

Bonsoir Cpc  ::):  
pouriez-vous ajouter "Sheppard"
Merci

----------


## Sao

Fait pour le commandant.

----------


## kikokill

Bonsoir à tous! 

Je souhaite avoir accès à votre mumble, mon pseudo est : Kikokill! 



Merki

----------


## graki

Bonjour, c'était pour avoir accès au mumble.
J'avais déjà fait la démarche il y a 2 ans a peu près mais j'ai perdu le certificat ... je l'avais sauvegardé sur mon bureau. J'ai honte, mais comme le serveur m'accepte je pense que mon certif a été supprimé depuis belle lurette.



Merci.

----------


## nitoo

Ha, mince, me semblait bien qu'il manquait un truc. Toutes mes confuses, on la refait !

J'aurai bien besoin d'un petit coup de tampon sur mon certificat périmé s'il vous plaît. Pseudo *nitoo*, tout pareil. J'amène la fête avec moi, promis.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Graki.

----------


## graki

Merci !

----------


## basselune

Bonjour.
Je me permet de relancer la demande de Shaooh (pseudo Pixore) qui a posté une demande de certif sur la page précédente (message #7882)
Sa demande a du passer à la trappe parce que personne ne lui a répondu et il n' a toujours pas de certif.
Du coup, on est ds le clan CPC Warframe, il y a plein de canards ds la mare, et il ne peut pas nous rejoindre.
Merci.

----------


## MoB

En même temps si il ne reste pas connecté assez longtemps pour qu'on l'enregistre on risque pas de pouvoir le faire.

----------


## basselune

Ah, au temps pour moi, je savais pas.
ça existait pas cette histoire de demande de certif quand je me suis inscrit sur le mumble cpc.
Je vais lui dire.

----------


## Pixore

Bonjour, c'est re-moi, j'étais co sur mumble TOUT le week-end, mais quand je lance mumble et que je veux accéder au serveur, il m'affiche ça : certif.jpg

Sauf que, avant que je mette le certificat, je pouvais accéder a l'accueil. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider please ...

----------


## Vader_666

shaooh > quel pseudo sur mumble ?

----------


## Pixore

Pixore  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Reconnecte toi, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, je vais t'enregistrer.

----------


## Pixore

Nice, merci bien !

----------


## Haraban

Bonsoir,

Je n'avais pas lancé Mumble depuis presque un an : je me munis donc de mon petit certificat valable jusqu'en 2032 et stocké à jamais sur ma dropbox mais je crois comprendre qu'il faut être désormais enregistré par un admin suite à des choses pas cool qui ont eut lieu (cf le paragraphe "mode basket")?
Je suis donc dans la mare aux canards attendant que vous décidiez de mon sort.

Au cas ou :



EDIT : même pseudo sur mumble qu'ici : Haraban

REEDIT : mon gif ne marche plus, c'est la catastrophe ! REREEDIT : il devrait marcher désormais.

----------


## Sao

C'est bon Haraban.

----------


## Haraban

Merci beaucoup ^^.

----------


## nitoo

Je reste connecté, si quelqu'un passe dans le secteur pour m'enregistrer. Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## nitoo

Merci, vous êtes bien urbain.  :B):

----------


## maverick3013

> Quelqu'un peux m'ajouter svp ? 
> 
> Pseudo: maverick3013 
> 
> Je souhaiterais éventuellement rencontrer des canards pour canarder ensemble à CS GO
> 
> http://geekvox.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/01.gif
> 
> Merci.


UP please. Quelqu'un peux m'ajouter ? Ou alors j'ai merdé la manip pourtant j'entend accès refusé lorsque je veux me connecté sur les channel de cs go par exemple.

----------


## DarkMouette

Je reste sagement en salon d'accueil sous le pseudo Alvin Exe  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

A priori c'est fait pour Alvin.

maverick3013 faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.

----------


## goupyl

Bonsoir, pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur le mumble svp  ::): 

Mon pseudo est le meme que sur le forum.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Goupylion.

----------


## frisette

Bonsoir, je voudrais avoir accès au mumble pour pouvoir discuter avec les gens d'Elite et de Star Citizen.

Mon pseudo est Frisette comme sur le forum.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Frisette.

----------


## frisette

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## goupyl

Merci  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin coin

Dites, on s'est pris une lubby comme ça sur path of exile : on joue avec mumble ! Sisi, on est même plus nombreux que les joueurs de diablo 3... sauf qu'on n'a plus de channel du coup on squat chez diablo 3... 

Y'a pas moyen de leur soutirer un chan et en créer un pour ceux qui jouent à un vrai hack & slash ? :D

----------


## olivierlerouge

Salut les petits canetons, possible de m'enregistrer sur Mumble? (Même pseudo)

----------


## Cornoudouille

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'enregistrer sur le mumble SVP.

pseudo : Cornoudouille

Je suis à la rue en ce moment, pas de gifs dispos, une prochaine fois promis

----------


## maverick3013

> A priori c'est fait pour Alvin.
> 
> maverick3013 faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.


OK Autant pour moi! Je suis connecté si quelqu'un peut m'ajouter. Pseudo maverick3013 Je vais essayer de rester connecté le plus longtemps possible. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

> Coin coin
> 
> Dites, on s'est pris une lubby comme ça sur path of exile : on joue avec mumble ! Sisi, on est même plus nombreux que les joueurs de diablo 3... sauf qu'on n'a plus de channel du coup on squat chez diablo 3... 
> 
> Y'a pas moyen de leur soutirer un chan et en créer un pour ceux qui jouent à un vrai hack & slash ? :D
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/634541kaboom3cmp.gif


Non t'as qu'à jouer a TF2.

---------- Post added at 15h42 ---------- Previous post was at 15h38 ----------

Fait pour Maverick, Olivier et CornouCouille.

----------


## maverick3013

Merci flubber !

----------


## olivierlerouge

Un grand merci!! top!

----------


## Cornoudouille

merci

----------


## Leirn

Salutation belle compagnie !

Je viens quémander un enregistrement sur le mumble sous le pseudo Leirn... D'avance merci et un poutou ! Pendant ce temps je fais des ronds dans la mare aux canards !




Merchiii !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Non t'as qu'à jouer a TF2.


 :tired: 

Si tu me files un axtinguisher, un degreaser et un flare gun, j'y réfléchis !

----------


## Flubber

Je propose qu'on interdise la ré-utilisation de GIF, maintenant l'utilisateur devra parcourir les 265 pages de ce topic pour vérifier que son GIF n'a pas été utilisé.
Qui est pour ? :D

---------- Post added at 17h38 ---------- Previous post was at 17h35 ----------




> Si tu me files un axtinguisher, un degreaser et un flare gun, j'y réfléchis !


Vintage?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Vintage?


Tant que ça cogne je m'en fous de la qualité !  ::P:

----------


## Leirn

> Je propose qu'on interdise la ré-utilisation de GIF, maintenant l'utilisateur devra parcourir les 265 pages de ce topic pour vérifier que son GIF n'a pas été utilisé.
> Qui est pour ? :D


Ha ben mes confuses !!

----------


## Flubber

> Ha ben mes confuses !!


C'était pas pour toi en particulier, après 300 pages de topic à lire avant de s'inscrire ça serait drôle.

----------


## Leirn

> C'était pas pour toi en particulier, après 300 pages de topic à lire avant de s'inscrire ça serait drôle.


Il faudrait les recenser dans le post d'origine, mais, j'avoue, ce serait moins drôle !

----------


## DJCot

> Il faudrait les recenser dans le post d'origine, mais, j'avoue, ce serait moins drôle !


Attention, si tu pousses trop loin le bouchon, ton pseudal Mumble va devenir Maurice  ::ninja:: 

Petite question d'ailleurs : mon certificul au nom de DJCot marche bien et navigue entre 2 PC. Si jamais vous me renommez sur le serveur, je peux toujours m'y connecter avec le vieux certificul ? Vu qu'il y a un login propre pour chaque certificul, j'ai un doute.

Ceci n'est pas un appel à l'expérimentation  :tired:

----------


## MoB

Tiens c'est une bonne idée je crois qu'on va tester.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ptet que je m'emmerde pour rien mais en fait l'overlay sous Win7x64 on oublie c'est bien ça ? Y'a aucun moyen de le faire marcher ?

Même avec la 1.3 à priori, si on se réfère à http://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Overlay ben y'a rien de compatible.  ::'(:

----------


## DJCot

C'est assez aléatoire chez moi. Des fois je dois jouer du Alt-Tab pour qu'il se mette à fonctionner.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est assez aléatoire chez moi. Des fois je dois jouer du Alt-Tab pour qu'il se mette à fonctionner.


En 1.3 ? Non par ce que là en 1.3 je n'ai même plus l'onglet overlay dans les options !

Ah aussi, quelque soit la façon de désinstaller, logiciels secondaires pour désinstaller, reboots, nettoyage registre, ce connard de mumble retient toujours mes options (la touche pour parler, les réglages audios... ).

Et autre truc qui me les brises menu : à défaut d'avoir l'overlay à l'écran, j'avais l'overlay sur le clavier (g19), pensant à un conflit, je l'ai désactivé dans le logiciel logitech. Là je veux le réactiver : il n'est plus dans la liste et pas moyen de le trouver à installer ! Partout on me sort que c'est inclus dans le logiciel, y'a rien qui me file un lien pour réinstaller ce module. >.<

----------


## Wobak

J'ai la 1.3 nightly (parce que l'officielle est pas encore sortie si ?) et j'ai l'overlay...

Edit : j'ai la 1.3.0~467~ga897437~snapshot

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non l'officielle n'est pas sortie. Et du coup ça me fait chier si tu as l'overlay car comme dit plus haut, je n'ai même pas les options d'overlay... 1.30 et sous 64 bits ?

----------


## MoB

A mon avis tu es bon pour une bonne grosse désinstallation de mumble avec fichier de conf et base de registre à mon avis. Parce que je suis sur la 1.3 depuis sa première snapshot et j'ai jamais eu de souci avec l'overlay.

----------


## Wobak

Pas mieux : 


Tu as bien l'option cochée en bas ?

----------


## MoB

Même avec l'option décochée les options d'overlay sont disponible.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai bien la même version que Wobak, télécharger sur la page officielle. 

J'ai re-tout supprimé, cherché les clés registre après d'autres clés que celles indiquées partout, trouvé une seule autre, supprimée. Je redémarre (pour être sur), je 
recherche le registre, les fichiers, aucune trace. Je réinstalle, cette fois il a bien oublié mes configs donc je peux régler à la main.

Et là : 


>.>

----------


## MoB

J'aurai aimé éviter la blague mais : Format c:\ ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon alors, pour la blague : la version 1.3.0~467~ga897437~snapshot a le même nom en x86 qu'en x64, mais ce n'est pas la même. La X64 sous windows 64 n'affiche pas les options d'overlay. La x86 sous win 64 elle les affiche...

Bon j'ai récupéré les options mais l'overlay ne s'affiche toujours pas sur PoE par contre, mais y'a un progrès. Ah et sans rien faire d'autre qu'installer la x86 j'ai récupéré l'applet du clavier...

:wall:

Edit : bon ça ne marche sous aucun jeux, je laisse tomber.

----------


## Flubber

Les vrais ils reconnaissent à la voix.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Wai mais les nouveaux je les connais pas !  ::P:

----------


## Korgyn

Bonsoir/Bonjour

Korgan, seigneur des nains de jardin, voudrait voir s'il a pied dans la marre aux canards!

Merci bienzavous

----------


## MoB

Fait pour VieuxNainQuiPue. De rien.

----------


## Korgyn

Qui a vendu la mèche?!
J'aime les croutes de fromages sous les bras, j'y peux rien!

(merci  ::): )

Biz

----------


## petipatapon

Coincoin,
J'ai besoin d'un enregistrement: petipatapon.
Merki.
Au revoir.

PS: c'est probable que j'ai un ancien compte, à virer...  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait petipatapon  ::):

----------


## petipatapon

Merci m'sieur !

----------


## RoOlf

Coucou, mon vieux certificat est ... trop vieux... Y'a moyen, je danse pour vous !

----------


## Pedrovasquez

pourri ce gif

----------


## RoOlf

T'as vu ton avatar toi ?

----------


## Pedrovasquez

c'est toi qui l'a fait ? Vraiment pourri.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour RoOlf

----------


## RoOlf

Merci ! Si tu peux Ban Pedrovasquez c'est cool aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Sellig

Salutations et coin !
Je viens demander un enregistrement sur le mumble sous le pseudo Sellig, merci !  ::): 

_Edith : merci, et bonnes fêtes !_  :Cigare:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Salut, c'est possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble sous Evilblacksheep siouplé? Merci d'avance :3

----------


## Vienna Flute

Bonsoir,

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de m'enregistrer sous ViennaFlute ?

Merci beaucoup.  :^_^:

----------


## psike

Salut,

Est-il possible de m'enregistrer sous Psike svp ? thx

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Evilblacksheep et Viennananère.
Psike, faut te connecter et ne pas oublier de gif.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Merci!!!

----------


## Vienna Flute

Je proteste !



Qu'ai-je fait pour mériter ce rename sauvage?  ::sad::

----------


## MoB

Ne pas avoir lu les règles ? Mais au hasard hein.

----------


## shadowarrior

Bonjour, 
Depuis hier, j'ai un problème avec le mumble canard pc qui fonctionnait parfaitement au préalable. j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé mumble. ce dernier fonctionne parfaitement lorsque je me connecte sur d'autre serveur, en revanche sur le serveur cpc les voix saccade et deviennent incompréhensible. quelqu'un ayant eu un problème similaire pourrait m'aider ? 
merci d'avance

----------


## madpenguin

Coucou,

Impossible de me connecter au mumble ce matin : j'obtient le message d'erreur suivant...



Et en cliquant sur "voir le certificat" :



J'ai essayé de réimporter mon certif', mais ça me fait exactement la même chose.

Une idée de la source du soucis ?
(mon PC est également suspect, vu que depuis hier soir il me fait des trucs très bizarre...)

----------


## Vader_666

Ce message est normal, faut faire accepter le certificat.

----------


## Korbeil

Bonjour, possible de m'enregistrer sous Pandoule ?

----------


## madpenguin

> Ce message est normal, faut faire accepter le certificat.


Quand je clique sur oui, la même fenêtre re-pope en boucle...

----------


## Reminimi75

Hallo leute, puis-je être enregistré sur sugoi desu ?

http://media.giphy.com/media/squxGYHitRXyM/giphy.gif

----------


## madpenguin

> Coucou,
> 
> Impossible de me connecter au mumble ce matin : j'obtient le message d'erreur suivant...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ab...4b747cad67.jpg
> 
> Et en cliquant sur "voir le certificat" :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/015...aafae459fd.jpg
> ...


C'est bon, résolu.
Une désinstallation-réinstallation simple ne suffisait pas, il fallait purger tout ce qui traînait du côté des divers dossiers Appdata.

Désolé du dérangement... ^^'

----------


## Marnus

Hello!
Je cherche a faire enregistrer quelqu'un sur le mumble, un admin dans le coin?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est qui ton quelqu'un ?

----------


## Patience

Bonsoir,

Un admin pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plait ?
Je suis sous le pseudo Patience.

Merci d'avance et Merry Christmas !

----------


## NaggAash

Hello !

Et moi ? Quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer sous le pseudo NaggAash s'il vous plait ?

Joyeuses fêtes à tous !

----------


## Flubber

> Hello !
> 
> Et moi ? Quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer sous le pseudo NaggAash s'il vous plait ?
> 
> Joyeuses fêtes à tous !
> 
> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net...9_460sa_v1.gif


Uniquement si tu nous montre la vidéo à l'origine de ton gif car je suis persuadé que c'est toi.

----------


## Itsulow

Bonjour, est ce qu'on peut enregistrer le pseudo Baku sur le serveur.

Je vous remercie d'avance.



Bonne fête !

----------


## cailloux

Bonjour ! 

Merci pour boubie ^^ fait avant même que je poste !

----------


## Vitalferox

Bonjour ... serait il possible d'effacer le certificat de "Vitalferox" s'il vous plait ?

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Vitalferox.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Fait pour Vitalferox.


Merci beaucoup, je suis de nouveau en ligne, si tu pouvais me créer mon nouveau certificat ce serait magnifique !! Toujours pour "Vitalferox"

----------


## Lili

Fait pour Fitalverox !

----------


## Vitalferox

lol et j'en ai pour combien de temps avec ce pseudo pourri ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> lol et j'en ai pour combien de temps avec ce pseudo pourri ?


Une durée prolongée si tu continues à mépriser les Saints Ecrits de la première page !

----------


## deathdigger

Fait pour RitalFeroce !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vitalferox

> Fait pour RitalFeroce !


Qu'on se comprenne bien, je ne critique pas, j'avais fait les choses comme il faut la première fois mais cette fois ci j'ai été pris par le temps ... je n'ai pas fait les choses comme il faut donc j'accepte tout a fait ma sentence, je demande juste combien de temps ca durera !

Edit: Et je viens de trouver ma réponse en première page ...

----------


## cailloux

Une amie ( oui une vrai fille) m'a demandé le pseudo :

"bonne soeur cyber stempunk"


ça m'a fait cet effet....


---------- Post added at 20h59 ---------- Previous post was at 20h41 ----------

Edit : bon elle galère et je peux pas l'aider chez elle, on verra une autre fois, merci quand même.

----------


## OuangDrak78

Après une session coaching intéressante avec Zepolak, je me dis que ce serait super chouette s'il y en a d'autres aussi sympas ! 

OUiiiiiiiiiiiIIIII

----------


## Sao

C'est bon !

----------


## CLG Sisk4

Bonjour , J'aimerais beaucoup vous rejoindre sur mumble , malheureusement je ne peux pas m'enregistrer... Puis-je vous rejoindre malgrès cela ?

----------


## psike

Salut,

Est-il possible de m'enregistrer sous Psike svp ? thx  ::wub::

----------


## Gobi

Coin (:V
Serait-il possible de  m’enregistrer sous le pseudo de "Gobi"  ?
Merci.

----------


## drk36



----------


## MoB

Non.

----------


## Seymos

C'est possible d'avoir le pseudo Seymos ?

http://i.4cdn.org/gif/1419673622053.gif

Désolé pour le gif pas drôle, c'est le premier que j'ai trouvé qui ne soit pas HC sur 4chan, il a fallu que j'aille jusqu'à la page 6, en faisant tous les threads  :Emo: 

Edit : en plus je sais même pas foutre un gif  ::cry::

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Seymos.

----------


## Seymos

> Fait pour Seymos.


Merki.

Et pour les gifs on fait comment ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Edit : en plus je sais même pas foutre un gif


AHAH ! T'es aussi mauvais en forum qu'en bloodbowl !




> Merki.
> 
> Et pour les gifs on fait comment ?


Un gif c'est qu'une image, donc balise img, ou en cliquant sur le bouton en forme de tableau (le carré avec un arbre)...

Noob.

----------


## Diablowe

Bonjour,
Serait-il possible de m’enregistrer sous le pseudo de "Diablowe" ?
Merci

Et joyeuses fêtes!

----------


## Seymos

> AHAH ! T'es aussi mauvais en forum qu'en bloodbowl !
> 
> 
> 
> Un gif c'est qu'une image, donc balise img, ou en cliquant sur le bouton en forme de tableau (le carré avec un arbre)...
> 
> Noob.


Vengeance.

----------


## zobimmo

Bonjour,

nouvelle arrivée, pourriez-vous m'accepter sur mumble ?

pseudo : zobimmo



Merci d'avance !
Bonne journée à vous,

zobimmo

----------


## Xan

Bonjour bonjour,

Un petit Canard du nom de Trexa n'arrive pas à s'enregistrer sur le mumble et demande donc votre aide!

En vous remerciant

----------


## MoB

Fait pour zobimmo et Trexas_Instrument

----------


## Narcys

Bonsoir, 

Possible d'être enregistrer sous le pseudo de : *Narcys*

S'il vous plait mes petits canards !

----------


## Sao

Connecte-toi !

----------


## Jimjim13

Bonjour,
Serait-il posssible d'activé mon compte pour que  j'aille faire  BoumBoum avec les trucs qui volent  ::P: 

pseudo : Jimjim

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Jimjim.  ::):

----------


## Rosen

Messieurs dames bonsoir !
Suite à formatage j'ai perdu mon certif. Je vous joins mon nouveau pseudo :

Rosen1

Le petit gif que j'avais mis à l'époque 

http://i.giphy.com/Kc0JjrKFyKWze.gif

----------


## CLG Sisk4

Bonjours pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble sous le nom de : CLG_Sisk4 s'il vous plait Merci D'avance (Je serais connecté sur le mumble pendant un certain moment si un admin vené a voir ce post )

----------


## Lili

t'aitay pa là.

----------


## onizuka29

Bonjour tous le monde est ce que quel qu'un peut m'enregistrer pour humble  merci beaucoup et bonne soirée.

---------- Post added at 22h11 ---------- Previous post was at 22h10 ----------

mumble pardon

----------


## Vader_666

Tu as été enregristré  ::):

----------


## Redzrz

Salut,
puis-je être enregistrer sous le pseudo ''Red_zrz''
J'ai vu la vidéo, mais apparament c'est les vacances pour certains et je ne peux pas m'enregistrer par moi-même O.O

----------


## CaMarchePas

Zed_rcz ?

----------


## CLG Sisk4

Je suis de nouveau sur le mumble sous le nom de : CLG_Sisk4 j'attend le petit register *.* <3

----------


## F3ckB9LL

euhh salut les coincoins ^^ j'aurais besoin qu'un admin m'aide j'ai perdu comme un naze mon certif et je peut pas m'enregistrer . donc bref 

Mercii d'avance  :;): 

ps : ahh oué mon pseudo ==> F3ckBall

----------


## F3ckB9LL

mercii  ::):

----------


## Sao

Pour être enregistré
Il faut se connecter
Et si t'oublies ton gif
T'auras un pseudo chelou oui c'est bon ça va ça rime pas et alors je vous merd-

Et quand je vois ça :




> euhh salut les coincoins ^^ j'aurais besoin qu'un admin m'aide j'ai perdu comme un naze mon certif et je peut pas m'enregistrer . donc bref 
> 
> Mercii d'avance 
> 
> ps : ahh oué mon pseudo ==> F3ckBall


Et que je ne vois pas de gif ...

----------


## TKz

Hello,

J'ai l'impression que c'est les vacances scolaires, du coup je ne peux pas m'enregistrer sur le mumble  ::sad:: 
Pseudo : TKz

Merci  ::): 

EDIT : Nickel !

----------


## LoutreFourbe

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais pouvoir aller sur le mumble.
Quelqu'un pour m'y authentifier ?

Merci ^^

----------


## Enlakil

Bonjour,

J'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble si c'était possible
Pseudo: Enlakil

A vot' bon coeur

Merci

----------


## LePoulpe

Salut les filles, j'ai besoin de vos talents de coincoin pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble ! (LeFoureur)

Merci à vous d'avance les canards !

----------


## Aosia

Vous allez me taper dessus...  :Emo:  


J'ai plus mon certificat...  ::cry:: 

Vous pouvez m'enregistrer les canards ? :smile: :smile:

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Eosine, Lefourire et Enlakilieminogue.

----------


## L00PING666

Bonjour merci de m'accepter sur mumble, je n'arrive pas à m'enregistrer c'est grisé. Encore merci, bonne soirée les coincoins  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 23h30 ---------- Previous post was at 23h21 ----------

Biensur le pseudo est MrL00PING

----------


## Aosia

> Fait pour Eosine, Lefourire et Enlakilieminogue.


Haha :smile:

----------


## Khorum

Coin Il reste de la place pour se faire enregistrer sur le Mumble ? Pseudo Khorum

----------


## metalyl

Hey salut les coupains canards ! J'ai perdu mon certificat !  ::'(: 
Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur, merci d'avance ! Coin ! Coin !

NICKNAME: Metalyl

----------


## Sao

Il faut que vous soyiez connectés pour être enregistrés les gars / les filles. Vous savez lire ou vous vous en foutez ?

C'est écrit en première page.
C'est répété une fois par page.
En français et de toutes les façons possibles.

Je ne parle pas que du gif-que-si-tu-l'oublies-tu-as-un-pseudo-rigolo hein, juste du fait de se *connecter sur un logiciel pour pouvoir y être enregistré*.

C'est pas hyper grave mais c'est pénible. Faites un effort, c'est pas comme si c'était marqué en tout petit dans une clause obscure d'un contrat de 120 pages.

----------


## KiwiX

En direct sur mumble, un dénommé Lappin qui veut nous faire kickstarter son jeu. Vous êtes prévenus, Dorak est en train de record. Je vous invite à venir dans le chan _Les Ouiches_ si vous aimez les belges un peu aviné (bon, un belge quoi).

----------


## LoutreFourbe

Salut à tous,

J'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble si c'était possible
Pseudo: LoutreFourbe

Si non j'vous coupe en magret.

----------


## Sao

Khorum : enregistré, bien joué le gif de dernière minute  :;): 

Les autres : connectez-vous bande de schtroumphs.

----------


## Djezousse

Je suis pas chez moi, j'ai mis VinZZZ en pseudo, quelqu'un peut m'autoriser svp ?

----------


## Narcys

Je me suis connecté ! :D

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Narcys  ::):

----------


## eikizuka

Bonjour merci de m'accepter sur mumble pseudo eikizuka

----------


## Saeryswen

Bonjour, 

Merci de bien vouloir m'accepter sur mumble s'il vous plait. Mon pseudo est Saerys. 

Merci d'avance  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Saerys.

----------


## qaserty

Bonjour merci de m'accepter sur mumble.
pseudo : Kazou

----------


## MoB

Au cas ou je tiens à préciser que j'ai accepté Kazou.

----------


## Saeryswen

merci beaucoup 

*Ah est merci pour le coup du pseudo, j'ai bien rigolé => Saerys..... LePoil mouahahahaha :^_^:  *

----------


## Jikob

Bijour,

Est-il envisageable de se faire enregistrer à sec ?
Vous m'êtes bien urbains messieurs.

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu sois connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Jikob

P***** !
J'y étais, pendant 1 heure et demie, mais mon pécé avait rebooté j'avais pas vu.
C'est cool là !  :;): 

Merci monsieur !  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

De rien  ::):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Bonjour, est il possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble ?

----------


## Sao

Ouaip c'est fait.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Merci beaucoup ^^

----------


## kaz9711

Bonjour,

Bonne année à tous

Une petite autorisation mumble svp?

pseudo: kaz

Merci

----------


## MoB

Tu es pas connecté pour cela Kaz.

----------


## kaz9711

je me suis connecté sur l adresse en debut de tutoriel mais il me dit:

mauvais certificat ou mot de passe.

jai lu le tuto et jai créé un certif etc pourtant. Sur les autres mumble public ,je rentre facilement.

----------


## MoB

Tout simplement car ton pseudo Kaz existe déjà pour quelqu'un d'autre. Choisis en un autre et on pourra t'enregistrer après.

----------


## kaz9711

> Tout simplement car ton pseudo Kaz existe déjà pour quelqu'un d'autre. Choisis en un autre et on pourra t'enregistrer après.


ok thx

comme mon pseudo alors, kaz9711

----------


## MoB

> Tu es pas connecté pour cela Kaz.

----------


## kaz9711

Avec mon pc qui plante c'est chaud  :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait.

----------


## kaz9711

> Fait.


re-merci

marvelous!

----------


## MoB

De rien Kazooie ça me fait plaisir.

----------


## mr-magoo

euh j'ai  eu un acces un temps par ici mais bon mumble  venant de manière aléatoire sur mon pc  il a décidé en cette nouvelle année 2015  de venir par ici  .Bonne année tous les coin coin 

en espérant qu'un modo comprehensif passe dans le coin  ou coin 

speudo sur mumble  mister-magoo 

a oui et le gif

----------


## Vader_666

Si ce n'est pas fait pour toi mr-magoo, il faut te connecter pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.

----------


## mr-magoo

> Si ce n'est pas fait pour toi mr-magoo, il faut te connecter pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.


je suis connecté

----------


## Vader_666

Et tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## mr-magoo

enregistré est grisé et j'ai validé un certificat  a la 1er connexion

édit merci vader sa marche impec  de toute façon avec un avatar a la clint sa peu que marché  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Et *tu es enregistré*

----------


## Flubber

> enregistré est grisé et j'ai validé un certificat  a la 1er connexion
> 
> édit merci vader sa marche impec  de toute façon avec un avatar a la clint sa peu que marché


Ou pas.

VDF Approuved.

----------


## RaidHot

Hello world !
Est-il possible de m'enregistrer SVP ? :-)
Pseudo : RaidHot

----------


## Graine

Serait il possible d'avoir un certificat et pas sur la glacière svp.
(Tomaisin le pseudo mumble)

----------


## Vader_666

Raidhot c'est enregistré  ::):  Graine, faut être sur le serveur pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Rankib

Salut à tous et à toutes je me servais du serveur canard PC il y a de cela 2 années et vu que j'ai récupérer un ordinateur j'ai voulu m'en re-servir sauf qu'à ma grande surprise on ne peut plus s'enregistrer tous seul ^^. Je fais donc cette réponse pour demander que l'on m'enregistre  :;): ..

Mon Pseudo est " Rankib " sur le mumble je vou remercie d'avance  :;): 


Cordialement.

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CCwQrQMwAQ

----------


## Daedalus29

Salut tout le monde! Bon ben je viens vous rejoindre sur mumble (plus spécifiquement sur le chan Elite pour aller ganker en multi)

Merci! Hop, un petit cadeau pour la route  ::):

----------


## Hystenal

Plop je suis connu sous le nom de Hystenal (sans aucune allusion meme si votre esprit est mal tourné) j'aimerai être enregistrer  :;):  http://media.giphy.com/media/MTtp1foyNiVqg/giphy.gif

----------


## ambroisie

Bonjour, cela serait pour une certification pour votre Mumble pour wot

Merci d'avance

----------


## himuve

Boooonjoooouuuur, je veux bien un certif pour "himuvee", et j'ai pas gifs parce que je suis pauvre.

----------


## Vader_666

Pour les précédents, je rappelle qu'il faut que vous soyez connecter pour que l'on puisse le faire  ::):  Pas forcément devant l'écran, mais connecté.

----------


## Flubber

Et que même si vous êtes pauvre, vous prenez deux minutes de votre vie pour trouver un gif, c'est pas grand chose, tain.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Boooonjoooouuuur, je veux bien un certif pour "himuvee", et *j'ai pas gifs parce que j'ai la flemme de chercher 1 minute*.


Fixed. 
Du coup je peux pas t'enregistrer parce que je suis pauvre.  :tired:

----------


## Reminimi75

Hallo leute, puis-je être enregistré sous le pseudo Reminimi75 ? Merci d'avance  ::): 

http://media.giphy.com/media/squxGYHitRXyM/giphy.gif

----------


## Darkkoubi

Bonjour a tous, j'aimerais me faire enregistrer sur le mumble svp
Pseudo Darkkoubi

----------


## Maroty

Hello  ::):  
Je viens d'arriver sur le site et j'ai été sur le Mumble par pur hasard  ::):  Comment faire une bonne demande d'enregistrement ? ^^
Bye et bonne soirée.

----------


## Pafpafpaf

Salut les canards, je suis là parce que je veux que vous me certifiez.
Alors certifiez moi MAINTENANT §§§
Pseudo: Paf

CADO:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Mixadonf

salut,
je doit etre dans les 0.01% ou les 0.09% car m'a demande ne date pas de longtemps.
on me demande un mot de passe de certificat, "Que dois je faire??" (comme dans omar et fred).

edit: je regarde la video tuto que je n'avais pas vu.
edit 2: meme avec le tuto ca ne marche pas désolé, serait il possible de m'enregistrer a nouveau svp??

----------


## tedmusic88

Salut !  J'aimerais être enregistré sur le serveur mon pseudo est tedmusic88 , je suis actuellement connecté... Merci !  ::): 

Vive la France !

----------


## Coldcut

Yop yop, est il possible d’être enregistré sous le pseudo : Coldcut
Merci bien

----------


## Rahll

Salut Salut!
Serait il possible de me fournir un chti certificat.

Merci beaucoup, bonne soirée à tous!

----------


## Coldcut

Bonjour, merci pour la certif rapide ! Mais en essayant de me reco cette aprem mumble me dit MDP invalide. Donc je ne comprend pas trop sachant qu'hier soir j'ai eu aucun soucis, des suggestions ?

----------


## Mixadonf

bonjour,
serait il possible de m’enregistrer sur mon 2eme pc pseudo Mixa_donf??

merci d'avance

----------


## Mr Slurp

> bonjour,
> serait il possible de m’enregistrer sur mon 2eme pc pseudo Mixa_donf??
> 
> merci d'avance
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/...6.resizedimage


Tu peux aussi simplement exporter le certificat de ton premier PC, et l'importer sur ton deuxième PC.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Tu peux aussi simplement exporter le certificat de ton premier PC, et l'importer sur ton deuxième PC.


problème de déménagement de bureau aujourd’hui mais j'y penserai pour la prochaine fois.

edit: merci pour la rapidité

----------


## Coldcut

Yop yop, est il possible d’être enregistré sous le pseudo : Coldcutlol
Merci bien

----------


## Hystenal

Plop je suis connu sous le nom de Hystenal (sans aucune allusion meme si votre esprit est mal tourné) j'aimerai être enregistrer http://media.giphy.com/media/MTtp1foyNiVqg/giphy.gif Et cette fois je reste COO TOUT LE TPS XD

----------


## BoZoin

Après une perte de certif suite à la mort d'un SSD (au bout d'un an... plus jamais d'OCZ), j'aurai besoin de faire enregistrer mon certif  ::): 
J'ai laissé BoZoin. J'espère que ça ne pose pas de problème...



Merci d'avance
Loué soit Raptor Jesus

edit:
Merci d'après

----------


## Miniko

bonjour réinstall de mumble sur mon nouveau PC mais je ne remets pas la main sur le certif associé à mon pseudo miniko. Du coup j'ai créé un nouveau pseudo pour mumble qui est costrela si vous ne pouvez pas reset miniko.

pouvez vous soit reset miniko du serveur soit enregistrer costrela

Amicalement et bonne année  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur Miniko. Tu pourra te connecter avec ce pseudo. Il faut que tu sois sur le serveur pour que l'on t'enregistre par contre.

----------


## DJCot

Miko ?
Mimisiku ?
Minikeum ?

Cosanostrela ?
Nucostrela ?

Faites nous rêver admins Mumble  :Bave:

----------


## Flubber

MiniMikose

----------


## killcraft

Saaaluut tout le monde
est ce que je pourrais m'enregistrer sur votre serveur mumble
je suis un gamer sur BF3 BF4 warframe warface mass effect et autre
mon pseudo est : KILLCRAFT
Meeerci

----------


## pretre

salut je cherche un communauté française.
speudo : pretre

----------


## MoB

Que jamais tu ne trouvas, comme David Vincent.


Ceci étant :
Présentation sans ponctuation, pseudo tout en majuscule sur mumble en t'en arrachée la rétine, pas de gif ... bref vous avez pris ni le temps de lire les règles du forum, ni même de lire le premier post de ce topic, ou ne serais ce que son titre, ou encore d'avoir la curiosité de se demander pourquoi il y a plein de gif sur la page , bref de s’intéresser un minimum aux gens d'ici.

Alors je vais prendre ma dragée Fuca et je vais simplement vous dire d'aller voir ailleurs. Tcho.

NB : On est sympa vous pouvez rester dans la mare si vous voulez, on est pas des chiens.

----------


## killcraft

eh bien vous savez ce qu'il vous reste a faire
vous pouvez allez mettre votre serveur la ou je pense .
pas de gif pas de certif ...  c'est tellement débile que quand je l'ai lu j'ai cru que c’était une blague .
ca montre l'age mental de cette communauté de merde . des adolescents c'est pas ca non plus ce que je cherche dans un serveur .
et pour la gif voila de ma part :

----------


## Vader_666

Merci de donner raison à MoB. Aller, salut !

----------


## Flubber

Tain, c'est la première réaction de con qu'on a, habituellement les gens s'excusent, le prennent avec humour et mettent un jolie gif et un gentil mot marrant. Il aura fallu plusieurs années pour te trouver Killcraft, 3 ans à attendre un QI et un niveau completement indigne d'être enregistré. Ta réaction me donne envie de ne dire qu'une chose : JE SUIS MUMBLE.

Vous voyez, j'avais raison de vous dire qu'il fallait laisser l'enregistrement. Ca permet de filtrer les spammeurs et les inférieurs. 
Canards, jouez et discutez en paix nous veillons.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Canards, jouez et discutez en paix nous veillons.


Le maître à parlé : Amen.

----------


## Miniko

> J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur Miniko. Tu pourra te connecter avec ce pseudo. Il faut que tu sois sur le serveur pour que l'on t'enregistre par contre.


Merci beaucoup Vader d'avoir reset miniko, mais l'admin présent pour l'enregistrement a voulu faire un trait d'humour (?) en changeant le pseudo. Pouvez-vous plumer ce vilain petit canard et rétablir le bon pseudo.

Amicalement.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Merci beaucoup Vader d'avoir reset miniko, mais l'admin présent pour l'enregistrement a voulu faire un trait d'humour (?) en changeant le pseudo. Pouvez-vous plumer ce vilain petit canard et rétablir le bon pseudo.
> 
> Amicalement.


Toute entorse aux saints écrits provoquera la sainte colère.
Ton pseudo modifié, tu garderas jusqu'à l'hiver !

----------


## relask

Salut ! je suis relask, un ancien CPC sur League of Legends, je voudrais être register svp après changement de certif' de mumble (tjr le chantier ce truc ^^) Merci d'avance !
Bisous !

en cadeau, un gif bien ringard !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> [...]


Et bah tant mieux, on va pas s'emmerder avec des merdeux prépuberts qui pètent plus haut que leur cul. C'est une réaction de gamin trop gâté par papa et maman ça.

Aller, au moins une voix nasillarde qu'on aura pas à supporter et ton idiotie qu'on aura pas à gérer. Tu peux donc aller jouer tout seul avec ta bite, ça t'occuperas.  :tired:

----------


## barthelby

salut 

je suis un pti nouveau et j'aimerai avoir acces au mumble  :;): 

en guise de cadeau je laisse JCVD vous chanter une chanson

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Barthelby.

----------


## phalae

youhou, y'a toujours une bonne ambiance sur Mumble ? :D

----------


## Sao

Bah ouais, on évite que les relous s'y invitent !  ::):

----------


## Wazzebu

Bonsoir les canards  ::): 

Je viens de découvrir Crusader Kings 2 et j'ai hâte de faire du multi avec d'autres canards... mumble sera bien plus simple pour discuter :D Donc si on peux faire la manip pour moi ce serait super cool ^^


Un grand merci  :;):  j'espère avoir bien suivi le tutorial ^^

Edit: Enregistrement pour le pseudo Wazzebu  ::):

----------


## lunatic

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de me mettre à Elite dangerous et je suis bien tenté de partager l'aventure avec d'autres Canards, Pseudo Garvor_



Merci bien !!

----------


## Ikeni

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'avais un compte, je ne m'en souviens plus. Et je veux jouer avec mes amis  ::(:

----------


## Sao

Wazzebu, Ikeni et Lunatic/Garvor, c'est bon !

Ikeni, je t'ai viré l'ancien certif' et renommé ton Ikeni87 en Ikeni tout court. Je suppose que c'était le tien.

----------


## Ikeni

Oui c'est cela je te remercie !

----------


## Wazzebu

Nickel !!  Un grand merci  ::):  Je n'arrive pas à m'enregistrer... hum je vais retourner regarder les tutoriaux...

Edit: bon ça fonctionne à la déco/reco ^^ Encore merci !

----------


## Oritur

Salut, je suis petit nouveau sur le forum mais je suis un lecteur assidu du magazine.
Je viens pour le mumble. Pour le moment pour faire du parkour sur Warframe (et je sors TSW du placard en ce moment aussi).

Du coup voilà un lapin qui fait du parkour.

----------


## Flubber

C'est bon pour le lapin Doudou.

----------


## Calvitruc

Salut l'équipe !

J'ai plus de 200 heures sur Crusader Kings II et je viens tout juste de voir débarquer de la chair fraiche. Il est temps que je leur enseigne quelques leçons.

----------


## Cyprien

Bonjours, je suis déjà venu sur ce mumble, il fut un temps. Mais par soucis, j'ai dû changer d'ordi et je n'est bien entendu pas fait de copie de certificat. Le soucis est que je ne peux plus accéder au chat de discutions et je ne sais pourquoi. Svp je me norme Cyprien sur mumble et je souhaite pouvoir rejouer, en compagnie de personnes, en tout genre et sur plusieurs Jeux (WoT, Warframe,...) Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait pour Cyprien tant que tu fais pas de chaines youtube.

----------


## Ganja

Dites, j'étais connecté au serveur canardpc il y a fort, fort longtemps. J'aimerais y retourner, mais Mumble me dit que "le serveur présente un certificat qui a une vérification invalide" et que "le certificat n'est pas sécurisé car auto signé". Késaco? J'ai tout cassé le Mumble? Mon pseudo c'était PetitBodiel. Je n'ai pas changé d'ordi depuis.
Je mets un gif quand même :

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est normal, le serveur crée un certificat quand il est réinstallé, et faut juste l’accepter, par contre il faudra surement qu'un admin t'enregistre une fois connecté.

----------


## Ganja

> C'est normal, le serveur crée un certificat quand il est réinstallé, et faut juste l’accepter, par contre il faudra surement qu'un admin t'enregistre une fois connecté.


Ok. nickel, merci! Apparemment tout baigne!

----------


## Zorglomme

Coin,

Flubber, peux-tu me donner les autorisations pliz ? Merci  :Cigare:

----------


## Kid A

à Mon tour! moi aussi moi aussi!!! veut profiter de cette idée magnifique, siouplé !!!



Merci bôôôôcoup =)
 ::wub::

----------


## Kwiks

Bonjouuuuur!
Puis-je avoir le droit de mettre un pied sur TS? :D
Merci 

Et voici un jolie gif super mario :

----------


## Vader_666

Non. Parce que ce n'est pas un Teamspeak, mais un Mumble :3

Tu es enregistré  :;):

----------


## Lakouzz

Bonjour :3 
Est-ce que je peux être enregistré sur le mumble svp? :D

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté sur le serveur (et mettre un petit gif).  ::):

----------


## Kid A

Ok! bon je viens de comprendre tardivement le processus... j'avais bien lu mais j'essayais de me connecter avec "kid a" et semblerait que ce soit déjà pris... 
Donc! me voilà donc connecté sous le pseudo : alexkida!
Merci de me "certifier" =)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour toi Alexkida  ::):

----------


## Kid A

Merci bien!

----------


## Squaresof

Hey les vieux canetons cela fait un bail que je me suis pas co au mumble cpc, je pense avoir perdu mon certificat ca serait possible de me re-enregistrer svp  ::wub::   .
Pseudo : Squaresof

Si j'ai bien compris le premier post que je n'ai pas lu, il faut un pti gif ? c'est parti !

----------


## Metryl

Salut les canards, 
Serait-il possible d'enregistrer "Roby" sur le mumble por favor ? Ce serait fort urbain de votre part.



Bien a vous !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Squaresof et Roby.

----------


## Arak-iri

Laissez moi passer! Je veux être enregistré.

Et mon pseudo est Arak. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Arak  ::):

----------


## BhaiAboo

Bonjour, bonsoir!

Mon certificat semble s'être fait la malle sans crier "Gare!" (en même temps...).
Mon ptit nom : Bhai_aboo  ::): 

En vous remerciant!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Skanibal

Bonjour,

Je souhaite m'enregistrer. Pseudo : Skanibal

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite m'enregistrer. Pseudo : Skanibal
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Hc9NIAk.gif


Done.

----------


## Skanibal

Merci!

----------


## Marlowe88

Hello les canetons !

Y'aurait-il possibilité d'enregistrer Crystania? Merci d'avance  :;): 


(edit: j'ai failli oublier le gif!)
-
Marlowe88

----------


## Silencer

Salut les canards, 

Je souhaite également m'enregistrer.
Login: Silencer



En vous remerciant par avance,

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Silencer  ::):

----------


## Monkee

Bonsoir les canards bavards, j'aimerai bien tailler le bout de gras avec vous sur le mumble CPC s'il vous plaît. 
Même pseudo ici et là-bas: Monkee



Merci d'avance !

----------


## Djakshirak

Bonjoir !
Pourrait on avoir une salle H1z1 sur le superbe Mumble Canard svp ?
ainsi qu'une ptite room pour l' ACACA ?   :B): 
( *A*ssociation des *C*lochards *A*bonnés *C*anardpc *A*ffamés : Group steam des canardeux amateurs de survie et de Maison de jardin sur H1z1 )

Vader_666, je t'ai fait un ptit MP ...mais je n'en vois pas la trace . Du coup je bis ici  :;):

----------


## BlackMaster

Salut les canards !

Je voulais me connecter au mumble en utilisant mon certificat (créé en 2012) mais visiblement ca ne marche pas... du coup, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer svp ? Ou éventuellement me dire si ya un truc que je fais peut etre mal ?

Merci d'avance!
Coin²  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour H1Z1 (dans la section MMO). Je ne vois pas la nécessité de créer un sous chan pour le moment.

BlackMaster si j'ai bien vu tu as été enregistré ? Juste pour être sur  ::):

----------


## BlackMaster

En effet Vader, Quelqu'un a fait ca a priori, Merci à ce coincoin inconnu !  ::P:

----------


## Djakshirak

Merci Vader_666 !

----------


## vinke

Bonjour je fait actuellement partie de la guilde CPc WOW pourriez vous s'il vous plait m'enregistrer. A bientôt

---------- Post added at 23h45 ---------- Previous post was at 23h11 ----------

merci beaucoup a bientot

----------


## Monkee

Je ne sais pas trop si j'ai été enregistré ou pas. J'ai été déplacé dans la partie DCS du Mumble afin de voler avec Flappie mais je ne peux toujours pas faire "Soi-même-> Enregistrer"... ::'(:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Je ne sais pas trop si j'ai été enregistré ou pas. J'ai été déplacé dans la partie DCS du Mumble afin de voler avec Flappie mais je ne peux toujours pas faire "Soi-même-> Enregistrer"...


Si tu as pu quitter la marre et discuter c'est que tu as été enregistré, personne ne peut s'enregistrer lui même, c'est justement la base du mode basket.

----------


## Monkee

Ah ok, je viens de comprendre...  :^_^: 

Merci Mr Slurp et merci à l'inconnu qui m'a enregistré !  :;):

----------


## Jeath

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plais m’enregistrer pour pouvoir accéder à mumble ? 



Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):  (mais pas par moi)

----------


## Ne0Deis

J'ai vu de la lumière je suis rentré. Après comme j'ai mis ma petite étiquete Ne0Deis (avec un zéro)
Si une ame charitable me voit sur le pas de la porte et m'invite a entrer  ::):

----------


## zeph82

Cailloux...ça va piquer .....http://hpics.li/303e548

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je peux entrer svp ?  ::):  pseudo Canapin.

----------


## Sao

Ok pour Canapin.

----------


## Pikerouch

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai rejoindre mumble pour jouer sur Feed The Duck 4  :;): 
Je suis connecté
Merci d'avance
(Pseudo: Hacrostich)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Pikerouch  ::):  (pas par moi ceci dit)

----------


## Pikerouch

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de créer un salon pour *Don't Starve Together* ?

Moult remerciements d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Je voulais pas en voyant le gif.
Et puis j'ai vu la fin du gif.
Vous avez votre chan.




Edit : Et pour ta peine tu seras mon informateur personnel. Tu devras venir me prévenir dès que les serveurs dédiés seront accessible à tous qu'on puisse en créer un.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Le boss final des Gifs. La synthèse de tout l'Internet.  :Cigare:

----------


## Cycnos

Coin coin !
Je vous remercie par avance de bien vouloir autoriser mon pseudo "Cycnos" dans Mumble CPC svp !  ::): 
Merci les modos !  :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour SickNose.

----------


## Cycnos

> Fait pour SickNose.


Vous êtes trop bon messire !  :;): 
Edit : Par contre comment keu je fais pour repasser de SickNose en Cycnos !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Bah tu lis le topic.

----------


## Cycnos

> Bah tu lis le topic.


C'est fait, mais je comprends pas pourquoi on m'a enregistré en SickNose ! Et je ne vois pas où je peux le changer !  ::|:

----------


## Flubber

Bah c'est pas bien fait alors.

----------


## Cycnos

> Bah c'est pas bien fait alors.


Si tu me disais comment faire on gagnerait du temps !  :;): 
La première fois que je me suis inscrit y qq années, j'ai eu aucun souci de ce genre... dommage que j'ai perdu mon certif' après un formatage... ca m'aurait éviter de perdre du temps inutilement.
Puis bon , j'ai pas envie de lire les 273 pages du topik si c'est ça ta question : ninja:

----------


## Wobak

Quand il dit c'est pas fait, il dit que t'as pas lu le topic.

----------


## Enlakil

Bonjour,
Suite à un problème PC, je ne dispose plus de mon certificat ni de ma sauvegrade
Est-ce qu'il serait possible de me réenregistrer ?

Pseudo: Enlakil

Désolé pour le dérangement

----------


## Mephisto

Ça va faire deux coup sur coup mais mon certif était sur un disque dur qui a fini en méchoui y a deux semaines. 



On peut le refaire ?  :Emo:  
Même pseudo qu'ici, Mephisto.



Et si au passage on pouvait enregistrer ma femme ce serait top, pseudo : Eterni.

----------


## Flubber

> Si tu me disais comment faire on gagnerait du temps ! 
> La première fois que je me suis inscrit y qq années, j'ai eu aucun souci de ce genre... dommage que j'ai perdu mon certif' après un formatage... ca m'aurait éviter de perdre du temps inutilement.
> Puis bon , j'ai pas envie de lire les 273 pages du topik si c'est ça ta question : ninja:


Regarde les autres posts avec des demandes, y'à quoi comme différences avec le tien qui pourraient expliquer ce changement de nom?

----------


## MoB

> C'est fait, mais je comprends pas pourquoi on m'a enregistré en SickNose ! Et je ne vois pas où je peux le changer !


C'est fait, c'est fait, c'est vite dit.
On te demande pas de lire 273 pages, on est pas con non plus.
Juste le premier post du topic suffit.

----------


## Ganja

Oups, en fait je me suis tout planté. Je suis bien toujours sur Mumble mais mon certif ne doit probablement plus être valide.
Pseudo : PetitBodiel
Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Lili

Enlakil, Petitbodiel c'est déjà fait.
Pour Mephisto et Eterni, Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un c'est déjà occupé de vous. Je voudrais pas supprimer vos certifs pour rien  ::):

----------


## Cycnos

Coin coin !
Je vous remercie (une nouvelle fois) par avance de bien vouloir changer mon pseudo "Sicknose" en "Cycnos" dans le Mumble CPC svp !

----------


## Rakanishu

Le boulet. J'ai reformaté sans garder mon certificat du coup je dois refaire une demande ici. Pseudo Rakanishu ! 

Merci :3

----------


## Vader_666

Rakanishu tu peux te reconnecter avec ce pseudo, il n'y a pas (plus) d'utilisateur enregistré avec celui-ci. Une fois connecté il faudra que l'on t'enregistre  ::): 

---------- Post added at 19h03 ---------- Previous post was at 19h02 ----------




> Coin coin !
> Je vous remercie (une nouvelle fois) par avance de bien vouloir changer mon pseudo "Sicknose" en "Cycnos" dans le Mumble CPC svp ! 
> 
> http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploa...ator-Smile.gif


Ça serait fait d'ici 7 jours  ::):

----------


## Tex17

Salut,

Je souhaiterai me connecter sur mumble de WOT. sous pseudo Tex17000

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Ben... Pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer il faudrait déjà que tu sois connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Rakanishu

Ah je dois être connecté ? Bon j'le suis là alors ^^ Je reste dans la mare aux canards alors, en attendant d'être débloqué et avoir accès au reste  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Tex17

Quand j'essaie de me connecter, j'ai un message "Mauvais certificat ou mot de passe pour utilisateur enregistré."

----------


## Vader_666

Rakanishu tu es enregistré.

---------- Post added at 19h56 ---------- Previous post was at 19h55 ----------

Retente Tex.

----------


## Rakanishu

J'ai vu, j'peux me déplacer librement, merci !

----------


## Tex17

Super! Un grand merci à toi Vader

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré, tu peux te déplacer  ::):

----------


## Mangetonlion

Bonjour maitre admin de la basquette. Je suis le humble Mangetonlion qui voudrait aller causer à ses copains sur le mumble H1Z1. Ouvre moi la porte car c'est ma première fois.  ::wub::

----------


## MoB

Fait pour mangetonlion.

----------


## ullgom

Bonsoir à tous,

Merci de bien vouloir de moi sur votre mumble  ::): 

J'y vais pour rust en ce moment.

@ Bientôt

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Gollum.

----------


## Mangetonlion

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Silencer

Re bonjour les canards,
J'ai oublié de m'enregistrer du coup j'ai un problème de certificat. Je mets ca sous le coup de l'émotion ! 
Est-ce possible de valider "Silencer2" ?



Encore désolé !

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré et je t'ai renommé en "Silencer" tout court  ::):

----------


## Silencer

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Koulkrith

Bonjour les admins,

J'aurais besoin que vous m'enregistriez sur Mumble pour Rust s'il vous plait.



A bientôt  :^_^:

----------


## MoB

Il faut que tu sois connecté pour cela.

----------


## Koulkrith

C'est fait

----------


## MoB

Ca a été fait, pas par moi je suis arrivé trop tard.

----------


## Koulkrith

merci

----------


## Ewestyr

Plop !

C'est possible de m'enregistrer svp  ::P:  ?

Canard : Ewestyr

Merci !

----------


## Manu III

Tout pareil que le monsieur du dessus. J'habite Lyon, j'aimerai m'enregistrer sur le mumble, et je veux tuer des zombies... Merci d'avance  ::): 

Canard :* Manollo*

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus (pas par moi  :;): ).

----------


## ullgom

On m'a renommé Gollum ...
Je me pré-nomine ullgom ...



 :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est noté. Cela pourra être rectifié d'ici 7 jours  ::):

----------


## Ewestyr

Pareil y'en a un qui m'a renommé Ewestire  ::P: 

Merci :D

----------


## Vader_666

Idem  ::):

----------


## ullgom

Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Flubber

Au passage je précise, c'est 7 jours si quelqu’un y pense en fait.

----------


## lstaff

Moi vouloir, s'il vous plait etre accepté mumble. Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Toi accepté. J'ai dit.

----------


## lstaff

Merci, toi, gentil bonhomme. Moi pas faire bêtise terre Mumble.

----------


## Zabilo

Merci de m'enregistrer Clint de Noël : Zabil

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Ztabilo.

----------


## Piruz

Bonjour, je m'appelle Piruz et j'ai changé d'ordinateur personnel sans prendre le certificat mumble, et maintenant je ne peux pas me "register" parce que l'option est grisée. Mea culpa.
Si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait super, vos voix suaves me manquent.

En échange voici un gif de dauphins.

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Piruz

Woops, je suis reconnecté alors, j'attendrais sagement  ::): 
Merci beaucoup par avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon  ::):

----------


## Ludz

Bonjour messieurs. Ça fait quelques années que je suis pas repassé sur le mumble et là quand j'essaye d'activer mon certificat ça me met une erreur et ça marche pas. Ce serait possible d'avoir un beau certif' tout neuf ? Pseudo : Ludz.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Lili

Welcome Ludz

----------


## Ludz



----------


## McKane

hello 
moi cest Mc-Kane
si vous pouvez m'enregistrer merci d'avance

----------


## Lili

Fait pour McKane.

----------


## JeanFulbert

Y aurait-il un gens admirable qui pourrait m'enregistrer: JeanFulbert

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Audif0

Bien le bonjoir tout le monde ! Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais bien m’enregistrer svp  ::rolleyes:: 



Si vous ne le faites pas pour moi, faites le au moins pour ce chien !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Blqidd

Bonjour possible d'enregister Blaidd ?

----------


## hva610

Hello les canards , reinstall de window oblige j'ai perdu mon certificat, je suis sous mumble si une âme charitable veut bien m'enregistrer  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## hva610

Merci quelle rapidité !

----------


## Nosdeuxo

Hello, moi c'est Nosdeuxo, canard rouleur sur le topic d'Assetto Corsa, et je souhaite accéder au mumble afin d'entendre mes chers collègues m'injurier quand je les dépasserais  ::):

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Nosdeuxo.

----------


## Sanghren

Yoooosh ,

j'ai changé de pc et bien sûr .... oublié le certificat (la j'ai suivi les conseils et j'me le suis envoyé par mail x) , bref c'est Sanghren.be ^^ 



Merci !

----------


## meg

Coucou,

mon cousin est mongolien il a pas son certificat et ce con sait plus sur quoi il a fini. Du coup, on peux pas chasser !
"boule2pue" ou "troma33"

Merci à toi admin !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Cent_Graines.

Meg pour ton cousin il faut qu'il soit connecté.

----------


## moutaine

Yop c'est pour un ami qui a perdu son certif et qui n'a pas pensé à le sauvegarder sur un autre suport (ce n'est pas faute de lui avoir dit)
Y aurait-il moyen de lui réinitialiser son certif? son pseudo c'est yuri.

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Vader_666

yuri ou -yuri- ? Ça fait combien de temps qu'il s'est pas connecté ?  ::):

----------


## moutaine

quelques jours. Deux trois semaine au plus.

----------


## Vader_666

Il doit pouvoir se reconnecter. Nous pourrons ensuite l'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## moutaine

ok merci.

----------


## Mixadonf

edit supprimé

----------


## meg

> Fait pour Cent_Graines.
> 
> Meg pour ton cousin il faut qu'il soit connecté.


Super merci !
Je reposte une demande dès qu'il sera connecté !

----------


## Flecks49

B'soir,

Étant un peu tête en l'air, j'ai oublié de sauvegarder le certificat de mon pseudo sur mon ancien PC.
Du coup, s'il est possible de supprimer l'ancien "Flecks49" pour que vous puissiez à nouveau m'enregistrer, ce serait plutôt génial.
Promis j'ai fait des sauvegardes pour le nouveau certificat !

----------


## Lili

Fait pour Flecks49, on t'attend dans la mare pour te réenregistrer.

----------


## Flecks49

Tu passes ce soir ? ça fait deux heures que je suis dans le chan.  ::zzz::

----------


## MoB

Ça doit faire à peu près autant de temps que tu es enregistré.

----------


## Flecks49

Toutes mes excuses !
Merci bonne soirée.  :B):

----------


## Conan3D

Salut les copains, je pourrais me faire enregistrer sur le serveur? Je l'étais avant mais vu que j'ai fait des réinstallations de windows entre mon dernier passage et maintenant...

Merci d'avance  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Conan  ::):

----------


## Romanito

Salut,
La dernière fois que ça a été évoqué c'était il y a 5 ans, je me permet de relancer le sujet : ça serait possible d'avoir un Channel Viewer ?
Moi c'est pas forcément pour éviter du monde, ça serait surtout pour voir une liste des gens connectés à partir de mon Smartphone pendant que je joue à des jeux où l'overlay n'est pas supporté.  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

> C'est fait Conan


Merci  ::):

----------


## Patience

Bonsoir,

Est ce qu'il y a gentil canard qui peut m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plait ? 
Je suis sous le pseudo Patience aussi.

Merci !

----------


## Sao

C'est Fait Patience, pas par moi mais t'es dans la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés.

----------


## darmaski

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je fréquente depuis longtemps le magazine et les forums canard pc. Depuis ce matin je me suis remis à RUST, je pense aussi me remettre à ARMA3 si j'ai le temps. Pour ces jeux le mumble me semble obligatoire.

Alors je sollicite un esprit sympathique pour m'enregistrer. Mon pseudo sur le serveur c'est : sobieskov



EDIT : merci  :;):

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## Kroktil



----------


## Vader_666

J'ai compris le message Kroktil, c'est fait  ::P:

----------


## newdles

Bonjour Bonjour,

Serait'il possible de m'inscrire sur le mumble afin de courir tout nue dans les contré de rust.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kroktil

> J'ai compris le message Kroktil, c'est fait


Merki!  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour newdles.

----------


## Hannibaal

Salut après un formatage j'ai plus de certificat c'est possible de me le reset : pseudo Hânnibaal

----------


## Patience

> C'est Fait Patience, pas par moi mais t'es dans la liste des utilisateurs enregistrés.


C'est ce que j'ai vu. Un grand merci à celui qui est passé pour m'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Lili

Alors, j'ai un Hannibaal, Hannibâal, Hânnibal, Hannibal, et un Hannibâl, mais pas de Hânnibaal.

----------


## nebsl

Bonjour,

 Est ce qu'il y a un adorable canard qui aurait la gentillesse de m'enregistrer sur le Mumble svp

Mon pseudo est nebsl

 Merci d'avance!

----------


## JackOneillsg

yo tous le mondes une petite inscription sur le mumble SVP 

Pseudo: JackOneill

----------


## Vader_666

Pour vous enregistrer nous avons besoin que vous soyez sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Trollitto

Salut à tous ! Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur ? Je souhaite rejoindre la guilde star citizen. Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Trollitto  ::):

----------


## Trollitto

Mille mercis !  ::): 

Tiens mon pseudo a changé en Trollittoto ! ^^ Y aurait-il un autre moi sur les serveurs ?

----------


## Hannibaal

> Alors, j'ai un Hannibaal, Hannibâal, Hânnibal, Hannibal, et un Hannibâl, mais pas de Hânnibaal.


C'est bien Hannibaal merci.

----------


## Mars One

Bonjour !
Peut-on m'enregistrer sous le nom de Mars8034 svp ?

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

> Mille mercis ! 
> 
> Tiens mon pseudo a changé en Trollittoto ! ^^ Y aurait-il un autre moi sur les serveurs ?


Non, mais ta demande avant édit n'avait pas de gif (bien tenté d'ailleurs l'ajout, mais trop tard  ::P:  Tu es bon pour une semaine de Trollittoto)

---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h14 ----------




> C'est bien Hannibaal merci.


J'ai supprimé ton ancien utilisateur, connecte-toi pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::): 

---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h15 ----------




> Bonjour !
> Peut-on m'enregistrer sous le nom de Mars8034 svp ?
> 
> Merci !


C'est fait  ::): 

---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h15 ----------




> yo tous le mondes une petite inscription sur le mumble SVP 
> 
> Pseudo: JackOneill
> 
> http://media.topito.com/wp-content/u...55941455-1.gif


C'est fait Jack  ::):

----------


## Hannibaal

> Non, mais ta demande avant édit n'avait pas de gif (bien tenté d'ailleurs l'ajout, mais trop tard  Tu es bon pour une semaine de Trollittoto)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h14 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai supprimé ton ancien utilisateur, connecte-toi pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer à nouveau 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 17h15 ----------
> ...


Oui me voila, merci Vader.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est dans la boite Hannibaal  ::):

----------


## JackOneillsg

merci  ::):

----------


## Mars One

Ouaiiis merci !

----------


## nebsl

> Pour vous enregistrer nous avons besoin que vous soyez sur le serveur


 Pourtant je suis sur le serveur dans le salon afk depuis 11h40 ce matin 

Pseudo Nebsl

Merci d'avance infiniment pour tous

----------


## Vader_666

Ah le salon AFK, je l'avais oublié celui-là, généralement les nouveaux arrivants restent bien sagement dans la mare tout en haut ^^ C'est fait Nebsl, tu peux te déplacer  ::):

----------


## nebsl

Super merci

Désolé en fait je me suis mit en AFK pour pas déranger.

----------


## Lili

Ok, c'est fait Hannibaal.

----------


## Vader_666

> Super merci
> 
> Désolé en fait je me suis mit en AFK pour pas déranger.


Y a pas de soucis  ::):  C'est juste qu'on pense pas toujours à regarder en bas  :;): 

---------- Post added at 19h37 ---------- Previous post was at 19h36 ----------




> Ok, c'est fait Hannibaal.


Oui, depuis 17h23  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Donnez-moi des certifs gnarfkk grr reargn

----------


## poitou

Coin les canards...et bonjour aux autres...
Reste t-il un coin de basse cour dans Mumble pour m'enregistrer?
Je patauge dans la mare...pseudo: poitou
Merci...heu...Coin! j'voulais dire

----------


## Sao

Done !
T'as failli t'appeler poitrou.

----------


## poitou

Ouf...même si l'erreur est humaine, je préfère poitou comme ma région...
Thanks a lot

----------


## Wobak

Midi-Pyrénées ?  ::huh::  :con:

----------


## FaceOfJoker

Salut a tous
Serait il possible q'un admin m'enregistre sur mumble
Mon Pseudo est FaceOfJoker
Merci

----------


## Sao

Fait!

----------


## FaceOfJoker

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Iroun

Salut !
Pouvez-vous me ré-enregistrer sur votre mumble sous le pseudo iroun ?
Car là je pédale un peu  ::|:  Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu sois sur le serveur.  ::):

----------


## Aghen

Salut serait il possible de m'enregistrer svp (Aghen)?

le gif demandé :

----------


## Sariyah

Salut,

C'est possible de m'enregistrer svp ? (avec le pseudo Sariyah)

----------


## meg

Coin !

Je reviens à la charge avec "troma33"
En vous remerciant :D

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus.  ::):

----------


## meg

Super merci bien !

----------


## Azareth

Bonjoir, est-il possible d'avoir le fameux certif' pour "Azareth"

Mercordialutations.

Edit :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Aghen

Si un admin passe par là, je suis co pour être ajouté.
Merci d'avance  :^_^:

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Aghen  ::):

----------


## Iroun

Salut !
Je suis sur le serveur. Pouvez-vous me ré-enregistrer sur votre mumble sous le pseudo Ir0un ?
Merci

----------


## Endemi4

Bonsoir.
Un admin peut-il m'enregistrer sur le mumble svp ?
Mon pseudo sur mumble est Ice.
Merci  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Oh_Ice, par contre Iroun est pas là.

----------


## Alab

J'ai un gros problème avec mon mumble, parfois (pas tout le temps) je peux ni entendre, ni parler, ni les deux... Le problème c'est que lorsque je parle j'ai quand même l’icône de bouche qui s’allume, mon micro fonctionne correctement, mumble m'enregistre bien si je record un truc et parfois quand je me connecte sur le serveur j'entends pendant une demie seconde la personne en train de parler dans le chan où je suis.

J'ai tenté la réinstallation complète mais rien n'y fait. A priori mes configurations de micro et son dans mumble sont correctes également et mon certificat valide...  ::|: 

Certains auraient-ils déjà expérimenté ça ici ? Je vais continuer mes recherches mais je poste ça ici aussi car je sais les admins réactifs (j'en ai déjà parlé avec Vader mais il a pas pu m'aider :balance: ).



Bon, j'ai finalement trouvé, j'ai essayé cette solution qui était proposée pour vista (je suis sur seven), bon c'est bizarre ça a fonctionné mais pas tout de suite en fait. Bref je peux revenir papoter, espionner et m'énerver sur dota.  ::lol:: 




> Can't hear other users/users can't hear me
> 
> First check that you can hear yourself in the Audio Wizard. If you can't, then there's something wrong with your local audio configuration.
> 
> Next, turn on the Expert Config options, and turn the Loopback Mode to "Server" under "Audio Output". If you can hear yourself talk while connected to the server, your network settings are fine; the problem is other users.
> 
> If you can hear yourself in the audio wizard, but not when using server loopback mode, something between you and the server is blocking the data.
> 
> Some users of Windows Vista have reported that if you have this problem: (1) set compatibility mode on the shortcut for "Windows XP (Service Pack 2)"; (2) start Mumble; (3) close Mumble; (4) turn off compatibility mode; (5) start Mumble and see if the problem is solved.



(Je laisse ça là si jamais d'autres ont le même problème, désolé du dérangement inutile.  ::unsure::  )

----------


## darknight65

Bonjour les canards ^^ je souhaiterai être enregistré sur mumble pour jouer avec mes potos sur h1z1 et cassé du "Z" mais pas que je joue a plein de jeux et je trouve sympas de partager cette expérience avec cette communauté de canard qui est franchement sympatique.
je vous remercie par avance 
mon pseudo mumble est "ashrak" je suis connecté en ce moment

----------


## MoB

Ahhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A Shark over here !

----------


## darknight65

non is not a shark mais Ash*R*ak cela veux dire chasseur en goa'uld les fans de stargate l'aurons remarqués :-)

----------


## MoB

Oui oui.  A Shark.

----------


## pesh

Plop, y'a t-il un admin pour authentifier "pesh" ? Je voudrais rejoindre des amis.
Je patiente dans la marre en attendant le verdict.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Pesh  ::):

----------


## pesh

Merci bien !

----------


## Vader_666



----------


## HoOpla

Bonsoir ,

Un admin m'authentifier avec le pseudo "Hoopla" , merci d'avance^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## Jackouill

Bonsoir , j'me présente Jackouill la fripouill , j'ai crée un clan sur clash et j'aimerai communiquer avec Messire et Dame Ginette en direct live puisque ça se fait a votre époque , vu que je guerroyé sur tablette j'ai capturer Pumble et non Mumble et moi et mes troupes souhtames savoir si nous puissent posséder un accès a votre serveur .  Dans l'attente que vous nous répondiam veuillez Messire Canard accepter nos salutation distinguée .

                             Jackouill


PS: vue que nous ne sommes pas de la même époque , veuillez s'il vous plait me dire comment faisse ton sur tablette . merci.

----------


## Yorkmouth

Salut,

quelqu'un peut créer un chan Monster hunter avec des salles, par exemple Velociraptor, Triceratops, T-Rex et Diplodocus.
voici la taxe GIF chats :

----------


## Chrl

Coin! Y'aurai-t-il un gentil admin pour m’enregistrer gentiment?


Merci par avance  ::): 

Ah oui, et mon gentil pseudo : Charles.

Et un gentil gif, vu que c'est la tradition, et que c'est comme ça.

----------


## Antecko

Yop, un gentil admin pour m'authentifier ? Mon pseudo c'est Antecko

Merci bien :D

----------


## DarkNao

Salut les canards  ::): 
Pouvez vous m'enregistrer ? Je suis DarkNao, et j'aimerais bien me jeter dans votre marre au canard.


(oui, 2eme chat dans la même page, mais bon, y'en a pas eu depuis longtemps toussa  ::P: )

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour DarkNao et Charles.  ::): 

---------- Post added at 18h27 ---------- Previous post was at 18h25 ----------




> Salut,
> 
> quelqu'un peut créer un chan Monster hunter avec des salles, par exemple Velociraptor, Triceratops, T-Rex et Diplodocus.


C'est fait dans la section MMORPG. Enfin l'essentiel est là quoi :3

----------


## DarkNao

merci chef!

----------


## Chrl

> C'est fait pour DarkNao et Charles. [COLOR="Silver"]


La classe. Merci!

----------


## phtagn12

Bonjour, je voudrais accéder au canal Magicka sur mumble (pseudo phtagn12). J'ai sauvegardé mon certain sur onedrive cette fois. Donc c'est vraiment la dernière fois que je demande  (pardon pardon pardon). Merci ! (et encore pardon)

----------


## CastorJudo

Salut,
Je suis déjà sur inscrit sur le mumble (sous le pseudo CastorJudo) mais j'ai du reinstaller mon système, et je me suis planté sur ma sauvegarde de certificat... désolé.
Du coup je ne peux même plus me connecter.
Si c'était possible de me supprimer et de me reinscrire sur mumble cpc ça serait trop cool.

d'avance merci, c'est pour jouer à evolve avec mes amis cpc  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TreeShepherd

Bonsoir mes brigands !

Auriez-vous l'extrême amabilité d'accéder à ma requête (quequette) en fournissant un certificul© à ma moitié actuellement connectée en tant que "Miloö" ?

Merci, bisous bisous tout plein !

----------


## Mojal

Bonsoir,

Je suis actuellement connecté en tant que Mojal, dans l'attente d'un enregistrement gentil. Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Miloo et Mojal.

----------


## Xoen

Bonsoir,
je souhaiterai m'enregistrer sur mumble afin de mieux communiquer (ou rager selon la partie) avec mon équipe lors de mes parties d'Heroes.

Bisous, bisous!

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Xo.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Merci eu.....loutre !

----------


## silence

Moi qui était tout fier d'avoir conservé mon certificat, voila qu'il faut montrer basket.  :Emo: 
Serait il donc possible d'avoir un nouveau certificat pour silence s'il vous plait ? Bisous.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour silence ... qui veut... parler sur le mumble?

----------


## silence

Merci.

----------


## Tchikaboum

Je voudrai bien être enregistré pour me fighter sur Evolve  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Sociohunter

Bonjour, je voudrais être enregistrer sur le mumble (pas de gif rigolo sous lamain, désolé  ::sad:: )

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait CaSocio.

----------


## Mazmerald

[Humours]
On m'a dis qu'il ne me manquait que la parole...
Pourtant j'étais gentil.

On peut m'expliquer?
[/Humours]
J'aimerais parler s'il vous plais. :;): 

j’édite j'édite sorry

----------


## Sao

C'est fait Mazmeralda.
(c'est un jpg et pas un gif, hin hin hin)

----------


## Nattefrost

La possibilité de bouger, de causer à des gens...


(même nickname)

----------


## Khelz

Bonjour, pseudo "khelz", merci de bien vouloir m'accepter dans votre mumble parloir.
(Je serai principalement sur Elite Dangerous).

J'ai failli oublié mon gif:

----------


## telligcirdec

Bonjour, merci de m'accepter sur votre mumble.
Pseudo : telligcirdec

ça me permettra d'être plus efficace sur mes frags  ::P:

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour, merci de m'accepter sur votre mumble.
> Pseudo : telligcirdec
> 
> ça me permettra d'être plus efficace sur mes frags  
> 
> http://ljdchost.com/AWj7B9I.gif


Faut que tu sois sur le mumble pour qu'on t'enregistre.

----------


## Mazmerald

Bon c'est officiel : j'ai bouletisé...

Lors de ma première connexion j'ai bien sauvegardé un certificat... Mais AVANT que l'on me donne le sésam...

A votre bon cœur. :tired: 


Edit: Problème réglé Merci pour ta réponse Mr Slurp (et merci à Flubber sur mumble)  Cause: toujours inconnue.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> http://media.giphy.com/media/Jr7YlhsCbwZDG/giphy.gif
> 
> Bon c'est officiel : j'ai bouletisé...
> 
> Lors de ma première connexion j'ai bien sauvegardé un certificat... Mais AVANT que l'on me donne le sésam...
> 
> A votre bon cœur.


Ca change rien, le sésame ne correspond qu'à l'enregistrement de ton certificat du coté serveur, ton certificat local ne change pas en fonction de l'état enregistré/non enregistré  :;): 
T'as du te rater ailleurs, soit à l'exportation, soit à l'importation.

----------


## telligcirdec

Argh... 

Euh... c'est bon je suis sur le mumble.

----------


## Sweeden

PC pas gentil, pas sauvegardé les certificats mumble, je refait ma demande (de mariage)
pseudo mumble: Sweedn

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Salut. Je viens foutre la merde pendant les vacances scolaires.
Mais j'ai un gif qui montre que j'aime les grosses bêtes et que je serai probablement sur evolve un de ces 4.



Je m'apelle Siclones.

----------


## CptProut

Merci de m’ajouter que je puisse trouver des gens avec qui jouer  :Emo: 



Pseudo : CptProut

----------


## Gzu

Bonjour, 

J'ai enfilé mes jolies bottes.
Pourriez vous m'ajouter svp ? pseudo: Gzu



bisous  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les gens connectés au Mumble : CptProut & Gzu.

----------


## Gzu

Merci  :;):

----------


## zabu02

Hello oh admin adoré!

Pouvez vous rajouter zabu002 s'il vous plait?

Merci!

----------


## JiP458

Salut salut,

Nouveau sur le forum mais lecteur depuis un moment, je souhaiterai être enregistré pour trouver des compagnons sur Evolve ! 

Pseudo : JiP458 ^^ merci aux admins  ::): .

----------


## Flubber

Fait pour JIP458.

----------


## JiP458

Super rapide merci !

----------


## Khelz

ô Admin tout puissant, pourriez-vous m'ajouter ce soir svp, je suis connecté à partir de maintenant jusqu'à assez tard.

(En fait j'avais déjà fait ma demande hier soir mais un peu trop tard je pense)


Merci d'avance j'ai hâte de vous rejoindre  ::):

----------


## Yorkmouth

> C'est fait pour DarkNao et Charles. 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18h27 ---------- Previous post was at 18h25 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> C'est fait dans la section MMORPG. Enfin l'essentiel est là quoi :3


Merci, tu as plus de gout que moi pour les noms  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Hello,

Ich bin connected maintenant now (Parpaing), pouvez-vous très cher me enregistrer malgré absence gif de ?
Avance de merci je.

----------


## zguy02

arrive aps a mettre un gif... ste noob....

jdois avoir un certif sous le pseudo zguy02 ou zguy que j'ai bien entendu perdu quand j'ai refais mon pc ^^ merci au admins !

----------


## Apoc

Hello, j'ai perdu mon certificat, c'est possible de reset mon compte ?

Apoc pour le pseudo, merci !!

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Zgouygouy.
Pour les deux autres il faut être connecté.

----------


## Apoc

Bon bah du coup j'ai juste rajouté un - à mon pseudo, si du coup il est possible de m'add avec ce pseudo  :;): 

Merci !

----------


## duffomon

Mon méchant disque dure a envoyé mon certif dans la tombe avec lui (R.I.P.) Je pourrais le ravoir plz?
pseudo: duffomon

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les 2 du dessus  ::):

----------


## pixelrulez

Bonjour zentils nadmins j'aurais voulu partager des moments de chasse evolvesque avec des zentils nutilistateurs du mumble canardpc pourrais-je avoir le certif sivouplé ? 

mon pseudo sur mumble c'est vdk !!

----------


## Apoc

Merci Vader !

----------


## dadrunk

Bonsoir,


je fais ma demande pour pouvoir me balader librement dans le mumble.

Pseudo utilisé : Dadrunk

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bonjour zentils nadmins j'aurais voulu partager des moments de chasse evolvesque avec des zentils nutilistateurs du mumble canardpc pourrais-je avoir le certif sivouplé ? 
> 
> mon pseudo sur mumble c'est vdk !!
> 
> 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/dff37679...4jeeo4_500.gif


Par curiosité ça vient de quoi ce gif ?

----------


## ZomB

Bonsoir,

On peut m'ajouter ? ZomB :-)

J'essaye de jouer à MH avec certains Canards :-D 

Merci à vous par avance estimés modérateurs  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour DaTrunk.

----------


## ZomB

Je suis mal connecté ?  ::cry::

----------


## MoB

Bah tu es pas connecté donc on risque pas de pouvoir t'enregistrer.

----------


## ZomB

Mon premier certificat a buggé désolé.

C'est bon avec Kusanakina.

PS : je reste connecté la nuit au cas où.

----------


## dadrunk

Merci ça a l'air de fonctionné.
Par contre ... mon nom est Dadrunk pas DaTrunk =(

----------


## Wobak

Lis la première page  ::):

----------


## dadrunk

> Lis la première page


Y'a un truc qui doit m'échapper alors.
J'ai beau quitter Mumble et me reconnecter en retapant mon pseudo, ça me met automatiquement DaTrunk

Edit : 3eme lecture de la page 1 : je vois pas

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Y'a un truc qui doit m'échapper alors.
> J'ai beau quitter Mumble et me reconnecter en retapant mon pseudo, ça me met automatiquement DaTrunk
> 
> Edit : 3eme lecture de la page 1 : je vois pas


Annexe V, ou change de lunettes...  :tired:

----------


## ZomB

Simplement pour dire que je vais relaisser Mumble allumé la journée au cas où un admin passe par là.

Je suis sois dans la marre aux Canards, soit la dans rubrique AFK.

ID: Kusanakina

Bonne journée à vous !

@Masterofboulet : Thanks a lot.

----------


## MoB

> Bonsoir,
> 
> On peut m'ajouter ? ZomB :-)
> 
> J'essaye de jouer à MH avec certains Canards :-D 
> 
> Merci à vous par avance estimés modérateurs


Fait pour BarB.

----------


## La Guigne

Bonjour à tous,



Je voudrais aller casser du méchant sur Evolve, et la coop, c'est bien, mais avec un mumble, c'est mieux  :B): 

Merci de ma rajouter !
Pseudo : LaGuigne

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## La Guigne

Waou, ça c'est du service  ::wub:: 

Un 2e gif pour la route du coup  :;):

----------


## Helix

Salut à tous,
je découvre Mumble, j'espère avoir bien fait les configs.

Histoire d'être moins nul en équipe sur Heroes of the Storm :
Mon pseudo est Helix

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Helix  ::):

----------


## Helix

Génial !
Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Rikore

Hey, j'suis nouveau, possibilité de m'ajouter s'il vous plaît ? : Rikoray

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## dadrunk

> Annexe V, ou change de lunettes...


hahhahahahahahah
Bordel je suis à l'ouest, autant pour moi, voila un gif adapté

----------


## Vader_666

> Hey, j'suis nouveau, possibilité de m'ajouter s'il vous plaît ? : Rikoray
> 
> Merci d'avance 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/6036c48c...ddb6o1_500.gif


C'est fait, Ô ami du petit déjeuner.  ::): 

---------- Post added at 18h52 ---------- Previous post was at 18h51 ----------




> hahhahahahahahah
> Bordel je suis à l'ouest, autant pour moi, voila un gif adapté
> 
> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/shm2.gif


Rappelle-le nous d'ici 1 semaine  ::):  (Livre du Mumble, Chapitre I, Verset VII)

----------


## Rikore

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Aiesapik

Bonjour, 

Serait il possible de vous faire profiter de ma douce voix suave sur le mumble? promis ma voix ne ressemble  pas à celle de Celine



Pseudo Aiesapik

----------


## Kolo

Bien le bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir accéder au Mumble pour que mes petits camarades de Guild Wars 2 puissent m'insulter de vive voix, c'est possible ?

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Aiesapik et Kolo.

----------


## hamtom

Salut!

je souhaite aussi accéder à mumble!! Pas de gif sous le coude dsl!

merci

----------


## X-Javier

Je souhaiterais rejoindre le mumble pour StarCitizen. Coincoin

----------


## Sao

Fait pour hamtomate et X-Javierpasvu.

----------


## Flubber

> Salut!
> 
> je souhaite aussi accéder à mumble!! Pas de gif sous le coude dsl!
> 
> merci


Bah tu cherches un Gif et tu mets des majuscules.

----------


## dietrich

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais rejoindre Mumble s'il vous plait.

Merci!

----------


## Leybi

Bonsoir !

Un admin pourrait-il authentifié RancidFan svp ? C'est un ami  ::): 


_Un admin débordé par les demandes_

----------


## MoB

Fait pour RancidFan.

----------


## Argha

Si quelqu'un peut autoriser L4dyyy, s'il vous plait.

----------


## Silven

Bonjour,

Le Grand Arcaniste qui garde le Registre Suprême aurait-il l'amabilité d'y adjoindre mon pseudonyme ?

Voici mon sauf-conduit : 



Merci bien.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Silven  ::):

----------


## Saeko

Suite à un formatage de mon lecteur C ainsi que l'oubli de mon certificat qui se trouvait sur ce dernier et non pas le D, j'aimerais récupérer mon pseudo d'origine "Saeko" 



Merci.

----------


## vVIceManVv

Bonsoir, je suis nouveaux j'ai suivis le topic de votre site mais malgré tous je suis un peu perdu le temp de m'habituer avec windows 8, serait-il possible de vous rejoindre sur votre mumble étant déja inscrit sur le forum. en vous souhaitant une bonne soirée Ice

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Iceman.

---------- Post added at 20h25 ---------- Previous post was at 20h24 ----------

Tu es sous quel pseudo actuellement Saeko ?

----------


## Saeko

> C'est fait Iceman.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h25 ---------- Previous post was at 20h24 ----------
> 
> Tu es sous quel pseudo actuellement Saeko ?


Sachatte...  ::|:

----------


## Vader_666

Aha, c'est rigolo ça pourtant :3

---------- Post added at 20h54 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------

J'ai amélioré ton sort néanmoins ^^

----------


## beyoond

bonsoir a tous
connaissez-vous la kalachnikov portugaise?? 

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/800787ak4710.jpg

----------


## Vader_666

Du tout. Tu es enregistré Beyound.  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> "Saeko"

----------


## MoB

Perso je l'aurai bien renommé Hélène Lamberti parce qu'on est pour la défense de la langue française ici !

----------


## Little Bebe

Hello,

Est-ce que je pourrais avoir accès au mumble?  ::ninja:: 

Ma participation:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Piti

Bonjour, bonsoir, je voudrais avoir accès au mumble, 
Piti

----------


## Vader_666

Cé fait  ::):

----------


## Reevo

Je ne peux pas changer ma chaîne ou inscrivez  ::(: 
sont connectés comme Reevo 
sur l'android.

----------


## tupakyoupanky

Tous le monde n'Excel pas a warframe  ::P: 

pourrais-je avoir les accès mumble de warframe s.v.p pour tupakyoupanky
merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## zabu02

Coucou les modos, juste pour vous annoncer que j'avais retrouvé mon certif, ne vous préoccupez pas de mon précédent message... D'il y a 3 pages! Le temps passe vite!

----------


## Darkkangel

Bonjour pourrais-je avoir accès au mumble svp

Pseudo Darkkangelow

Merci d'avance.

----------


## domertow

Même demande qu'au dessus, puis-je avoir accès au mumble siouplait. 

Pseudal : domertowwww

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Excess

Chers gardiens tout puissant du temple du Mumble, serait-il possible d'avoir une extension de la chapelle 4 "Simu" dans sa partie moyenne "Trucs qui roulent", que l'on nommerait "Assetto Corsa" ? Nos fidèles sont de plus en plus fervents et cherchent un endroit sacré où se recueillir la veille de course en ligne, quand bien même cela devrait coûter 2 gif au lieu d'un. Nous sommes lassés de partager les lieux avec des personnes aussi abjectes que les joueurs d'iRacing, ou pire de rFactor 2, dont la foi déviante nous détourne du saint-crash-au-premier-virage.

Prière de sauver notre communauté en péril,
Excess

----------


## fake35

Je souhaiterais avoir accès au mumble sous le pseudonyme de : Chiffon
En effet, j'aimerais m'accouder au fond du club avec vous :

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Chiffon  ::): 

---------- Post added at 20h36 ---------- Previous post was at 20h34 ----------

C'est créé Excess  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Mon fiston voudrait jouer sur Mumble, mais il ne se souvient plus s'il est déjà inscrit ou pas.  ::sad::  C'est possible de vérifier ou pas ?  ::unsure:: 
Son pseudo serait : keduvent

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Ce pseudo existe oui. Pas connecté depuis 320 jours.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. T'est-il possible de le réactiver, stp ? Je viens de lui réinstaller le client, j'en suis au moment où il faut créer un certificat ou en importer un.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux te reconnecter. Il faudra ensuite qu'on l'enregistre  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ca y est, il est connecté.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Un grand merci à toi. 

Un p'tit gif ?

Edit  : merdre, comment on insère un gif ?

----------


## Vader_666

Comme n'importe quelle image.  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ben je ne poste jamais d'image autrement que par Tof Canard. Et quand j'essaie d'importer l'image il me demande une adresse url. Comment je dois procéder ?  ::huh:: 



Edit : ah ben j'ai trouvé tout seul. Quel nul !  ::P:

----------


## Excess

> C'est créé Excess


Merci Vader, nous allons désormais pouvoir mettre notre plan d'éradication des hérétiques du saint-crash-au-deuxième-virage à exécution !

----------


## Ako136

Puis-je avoir accès au serveur mumble s'il vous plait?  pseudo : Ako

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Ako.  ::):

----------


## Joneleth

Bonjour! Serait-il possible d'avoir accès au mumble siouplaît? Pseudo: Joneleth.

----------


## MrYoh

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'ouvrir l'accès au mumble ? Mon pseudo Yoh. Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour vous deux  ::):

----------


## Karedas

Bonjour, je viens de tenter HoTs avec des coins en mode sourd, ça le fait pas trop.
Du coup je veux bien que quelqu'un m'ouvre la porte.



edith: mon pseudo mumble c'est Karedas comme ici

----------


## Vader_666

Cé fé  ::):

----------


## Anonyme221030

J'ai envie de partir à la chasse au monstre avec des canards, pseudo: Hell-y.



Si quelqu'un peut m'ouvrir la porte, merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait.

----------


## Garven

Bonjour !

C'est avec une honte indicible que je viens vers vous car j'ai PERDU mon putain de certificat... (pataper)

Je suis actuellement connecté sous le nom Garveninator et j'aimerai bien récupéré mon ancien pseudo qui est : Garven.

V'la le gif de la honte...  ::(:

----------


## Pomme01

Puis-je avoir accès au serveur mumble s'il vous plait? Mon pseudo : MaitrePomme

----------


## Octarus

Salut, vous pourriez me donner l’accès au mumble sivouplé ? pseudo: Octarus.
Merci !!

----------


## ShinSH

C'est fait pour vous trois.

----------


## Flubber

Faut que tout les autres modos soit à NY ou passent leur dimanche chez moi pour que Shinsh bosse.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop les gens, 

J'existe sur Mumble sous le pseudo de Paedico, ce qui au final me pose pas mal de soucis d'identification par mes pairs... (en plus d'être une locution relativement triviale et agressive envers mon prochain).
J'ai bien tenté de changer mon pseudo moi-même en éditant la connexion, mais ça ne donne rien, probablement rapport au certificat.
Est-ce qu'un admin peut me rename "The Medieval Guy" ? (sivopléé). Je me tiens à une certaine pérennité de mes pseudos en général, je ne reviens pas la semaine prochaine pour un autre rename, je le jure votre Honneur !

Après il ne me restera qu'à régler le micro sur "audible" et roule ma poule ! L'affaire d'un ou deux boutons à régler, trois fois rien...

----------


## Timesquirrel

Salut, je me refait un compte suite à la perte de mon certif et de mon disque dur y'a un an. Mon nom actuel est : Timesquirrel(be) Est ce que les modo vénérés pourraient me valider le certif, gloire à eux.

----------


## Ganko

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau par ici et je souhaiterais être enregistré  ::):  mon pseudo sur mumble : Grey. Merci d'avance !

----------


## Flubber

All done.

----------


## PandaDn

Coin' je veux bien un certif : PandaDnnn
Bisou

----------


## atsuishizuaka

Salut je suis un nouveau ! Pouvez vous m'ouvrir les portes de Mumble ! (il fait froid dans la mare)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Merci Flubber, au plaisir de te retrouver sur rust ^^

----------


## Chiff

Hello ! Je voudrais bien un accès au Mumble palmipède, svp. Mon pseudo Mumble : *Chiff*

----------


## von_yaourt

Bonsoir, apparemment mon vieux certificat ne fonctionne plus, donc il faut me réenregistrer sur le serveur.

C'est pour la ligue de Blood Bowl donc c'est urgent, mais je ne doute pas qu'un admin compétent passera sous peu. Merci !

Des bisous.

----------


## smockersunday

bijour la compagnie j'aimerai pouvoir venir rigouler avec vous
pseudo smockersunday

----------


## Vader_666

Dommage, tu aurais eu raison de douter :3

---------- Post added at 18h07 ---------- Previous post was at 18h06 ----------




> bijour la compagnie j'aimerai pouvoir venir rigouler avec vous
> pseudo smockersunday


C'est fait  ::): 

---------- Post added at 18h18 ---------- Previous post was at 18h07 ----------

C'est re-fait smockersunday, en tenant compte du gif  ::):

----------


## smockersunday

merki ^^

----------


## StefaNouF

Incroyable, j'ai format et j'ai perdu mon certif (Sur le Coran de Torah que je l'avais mis de coté avant de format, mais je l'ai quand même perdu dans le process). Bref, j'étais StefaNouF, je suis maintenant StefaNou, on peut m'enregistrer? (Et remettre StefaNouF C'est possible?)

Merci d'avance 

J'ai foiré mon Gif  ::'(:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## StefaNouF

Merci  ::):

----------


## Istria

Hop petite demande d'enregistrement en passant. Toutes ces formalités me font penser aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire

 

Merci d'avance de votre diligence du respect de mes salutations distinguées.

---------- Post added at 13h56 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------

Merci ^^

----------


## Aiolos

Salut les cupains à plumes ! Quelqu'un peut il m'ouvrir les portes du mumble svp? Pseudo: Aiolos

Soyez heureux !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait. Vu que je suis un garçon rigolo, je t'ai collé dans un chan League of Legends.

----------


## Aiolos

lol j'me disais aussi...

----------


## balforf

Bonjour j'aimerai un accès a mumble afin de communiquer sur diablo 3. Mon pseudo est "Balforf"

----------


## Roland Flure

Ne brûlons pas les étapes, notre relation en pâtirait à coup sûr. Je viens de te donner accès à la page 1 du topic, ça sera un bon début.

----------


## balforf

Rebonjour, j'avais oublié de donner mon pseudo lors de mon précédent post, chose rectifier.
Pourriez vous donc me donner accès a mumble afin de parler avec mes camarades de CPC jouant a diablo3. Mon pseudo est "balforf".
Merci d'avance...

----------


## Roland Flure

Je viens de jeter un œil aux logs et apparemment t'es toujours pas allé sur la page 1. Pas de page 1, pas de Mumble avec les copains.

----------


## balforf

rebonjour, j'ai relu la page 1 et j'ai suivi le tuto video. J’espère être dans les clous ce coup ci !!!

----------


## Roland Flure

Je dois y réfléchir.

Il manque quelque chose.

Du coup j'ai fini par t'enregistrer et tu as naturellement droit à un pseudo débile pour une semaine.

----------


## balforf

merci bien

----------


## Roland Flure

Sans vouloir faire le chieur, essaye de faire un effort sur les majuscules et la ponctuation stp  :;):

----------


## Ultravox

Pour rester au maximumble de ses capacités, le summumble est de suivre l'exemple de Pet Parker.
À vrai dire je ne demande qu'à être mumble.

----------


## yokofan

Hello, pouvez vous me rajouter
*fabmind*

----------


## Lili

C'est fabmind

----------


## yokofan

merki

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'est fabmind


À peine rentrée, du gros jetlag dans la tronche, et déjà en train d'enregistrer des utilisateurs. Cette dévotion  :Emo:

----------


## balforf

Bonsoir, je vais passer pour un boulet, mais cet après midi, j'ai oublier de réenregistré mon certificat pour l’accès à mumble, je ne peut donc pas jouer en parlant avec mes camarades. Mon pseudo est Balforf...

----------


## Mechatama

Bonsoir ! Je voudrais bien jouer à Monster Hunter 4 avec les gentils canards avec un chat vocal. Mumble est parfait pour ça !
Le problème, c'est que je suis plus enregistré... Je m'étais enregistré il y a 2 ans pour jouer avec certains gars sympas que je connais comme Vladtepes. Mais depuis mon certificat n'est plus valide...
Est-ce que vous pouvez m'enregistrer ? Je suis actuellement connecté sur le Mumble et mon pseudo est Floflo81.

Merki !

Petite image sympa en bonus :


Source : http://lynyster.deviantart.com/art/Get-Hunted-513613452

Et puis une vidéo marrante du multijoueur (c'est comme un GIF mais plus rapide à charger et avec du son !) :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPmsCMv8N-o#t=30

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonsoir, je vais passer pour un boulet, mais cet après midi, j'ai oublier de réenregistré mon certificat pour l’accès à mumble, je ne peut donc pas jouer en parlant avec mes camarades. Mon pseudo est Balforf...



Enfin je t'ai enregistré de nouveau  ::): 

---------- Post added at 23h04 ---------- Previous post was at 23h04 ----------

Et c'est bon aussi pour Floflo81 ^^

----------


## balforf

Merci.

----------


## Mechatama

> Et c'est bon aussi pour Floflo81 ^^


Merki beaucoup !

----------


## Ultravox

Pour rester au maximumble de ses capacités, le summumble est de suivre l'exemple de Pet Parker.
À vrai dire je ne demande qu'à être membre de mumble.



Si tu m'attrapes...


et pourquoi pas le certifie cat.

----------


## Ulwirthe

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'être accepté ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Ultravox

Merci pour l'autorisation, maintenant à moi les frissons de mumble....

----------


## Ulwirthe

Merci c'était super rapide ^^

edit : Ahah le jeu de mot xD

----------


## Sao

Fait pour UlwirthetWersa.

----------


## Istria

Mes excuses mais j'ai un doute sur le fait d'être enregistré sur le mumble.
Istria, por favor
Cf. le gif une page avant, merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es bien enregistré  ::):

----------


## Lusan

Bonsoir, je souhaiterais être enregistré. Je ne met pas de gif  ::zzz::  parce que je veux un pseudo custom comme vous savez si bien les faire, merci.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait Lusancaylogger.  :^_^:

----------


## Loddfafnir

Bonsoir bonsoir.

Je ne sais plus si je suis ou non enregistré.
Si un charitable modo voulait bien vérifier, je lui en serais reconnaissant.

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Lodd

----------


## Loddfafnir

Merci beaucoup  :;): 

---------- Post added at 20h45 ---------- Previous post was at 20h44 ----------

Et bravo pour le pseudo !

----------


## Bluelotus

bonsoir pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble svp afin de pouvoir jouer avec la belle communauté sur tout ce qui roule. j'ai bien fait attention de sauvegarder mon certificat avant bien sur XD

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Bluelotusaispascequeturates.
Attention à la ponctuation et aux majuscules la prochaine fois !

----------


## Bluelotus

Merci. Promis j'essayerais de faire mieux niveaux ponctuation. Car cestvraiqueparlercommecacestpastop. XD

----------


## Benji01

Bonjour,

Est-ce possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait. Mon pseudo est Benji

Merci
 ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu dois te connecter pour qu'on t'enregistre. En plus je sais déjà comment tu vas être renommé.

----------


## Benji01

J'ai laissé l'ordi tourné toute la nuit et toute la journée mais en revenant j'étais déconnecté zut... Bon 2ème essai en espérant qu'un modo passe par là. Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Benji.  ::):

----------


## Benji01

Merci! Lollll vous plaisantiez pas alors !!! Pourquoi ce changement du coup ?

----------


## Wobak

Parce que t'as pas lu la page 1  ::):

----------


## L00PING666

Hello les canards :D J'aimerais ne pas rester seul dans mon coin sur le mumble ;à est-ce qu'un admin pourrait m'enregistrer?  ::P:  Merci!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Faut être connecté.

----------


## grmain

Coin !
Puis-je être enregistré s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## Poon

Salut,
Pourrais-je être enregistré s'il te plaît ? (pseudo : Speirling).



Merci  :;): .

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait pour les deux animaux ci-dessus.

----------


## Poon

Merci  :;): .

----------


## Istria

Re
J'usurpe l'identité de ma moitié afin de re-demander un enregistrement sous le nom Istria - because je suis la moitié débile du couple et que je ne passe pas l'épreuve de rentrer dans la mare aux canards... J'ai tenté à mille reprises (parce que des fois ça marche) de refaire un certificat et on m'a dit que non, il fallait pas.
Bref, merci !

Cf. le gif avant, d'ac ?

PS : j'arrive à rentrer sur la mare avec mon propre pseudo sans qu'il y ait de certif à mon nom (je l'ai supprimé, enfin sauf s'il est caché), ça joue ?

----------


## grmain

Merci !  ::):

----------


## ZyAvo

Salut salut !

Possibilité d'avoir les accès pour ZyAvo ?  ::):

----------


## Jean Poulpe

Hello les canards,

je poste ici car je ne sais pas trop où aller
j'ai un pote qui touche pas mal en info et qui joue pas mal sur Lol (  ::ninja::  ). Il s'est fait une application android pour modifier à la volée le son de la musique qu'il écoute en tâche de fond/teamspeak/le son du jeu en cours sans avoir à jouer du alt tab.
Du coup il cherche un moyen de se faire un peu de sousous avec (1€ l'appli, 21 jours d'essai)
D'après lui, c'est la seule appli qui permettre de régler indépendamment le son de plusieurs exécutables à la fois sur le net pour android en tous cas.

Du coup je viens lui faire de la pub ici (l'appli a été postée hier), mais je n'ai pas forcément envie de faire un topic dédié pour ça (ce que la modération apprécierait moyennement d'ailleurs). D'autant plus que moi même je ne joue pas aux jeux en ligne et n'ai donc pas usage de cet utilitaire.

Du coup voilà, si j'ai envie de lui faire de la pub sans être envahissant, faut que j'aille où ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## ike66

:;): Bonjour,

Serait il possible d'être enregistré?

Merci d'avance les canards!

----------


## Vader_666

Ben en toute franchise, je vois pas trop où tu pourrais poster ça ici. Peut-être dans Le coin des developpeurs ? C'est orienté dev de jeux mais bon ça pourrait le faire. Après c'est pas orienté "pub pub" mais plutôt "test et retour". Globalement la publicité est moyennement appréciée sur les forums CPC.

---------- Post added at 15h19 ---------- Previous post was at 15h17 ----------




> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait il possible d'être enregistré?
> 
> Merci d'avance les canards!


C'est fait Ike.

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> Globalement la publicité est moyennement appréciée sur les forums CPC.[COLOR="Silver"]


Comme partout, d'où mon message.
Mais en même temps, comment je peux faire pour faire connaître l'app' ? (je l'ai testée, elle marche bien et apparemment il n'y a pas de concurrent, alors...)
Je vais demander sur deux trois topics piochés au hasard.

----------


## Calys

Bonjour, c'est pour un enregistrement  ::): 



Merci  :;):

----------


## Percolator42

J'ai formater et je pensais avoir enregistrer mon certificat sur mon dd externe, introuvable  ::|: 
Donc si j'ai bien compris il faut qu'on me supprime mon ancien certificat.. 
Dsl de vous faire perdre votre temps. Mon pseudo est : Percolator42


J'arrive même pas à mettre un gif  ::'(:

----------


## Vader_666

> Bonjour, c'est pour un enregistrement 
> 
> http://i.giphy.com/OIomT4cgaQ9fW.gif
> 
> Merci


C'est fait.  ::): 

---------- Post added at 18h33 ---------- Previous post was at 18h33 ----------




> J'ai formater et je pensais avoir enregistrer mon certificat sur mon dd externe, introuvable 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris il faut qu'on me supprime mon ancien certificat.. 
> Dsl de vous faire perdre votre temps. Mon pseudo est : Percolator42
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassa...802563_2089135
> 
> J'arrive même pas à mettre un gif


Ton utilisateur a été supprimé. Reconnecte-toi pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Percolator42

Impossible à me connecter, la case connexion est grisée  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Ben si la case connexion est grisée c'est qu'il y a un problème réseau ou je ne sais quoi (quand j'ai des problèmes de connexion et que ma connexion au net est tombée, la case connexion est grisée chez moi par exemple). En tout cas c'est coté client. Essaye de réinstaller Mumble (voir le 1er post  ::): ).

----------


## Krelix

Bonjour, 

Y'a de la place pour un nouveau ?  ::): 

Ah oui, le tribut :

----------


## MoB

Il faut rester connecté pour cela  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

De ce que j'ai vu Krelix c'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Krelix

Yep c'est bon. Merci !

----------


## Crokeur

Bonjour, je souhaiterais être enregistré.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour le Monsieur si dessus qui à bon gout en terme de manga.

----------


## Crokeur

Merci ^^

----------


## noryac

Est ce qu'un gentil admin peux m'enregister  ::): 

noryac

Merciiiiiiii

Trop rapide tu roxxxeeee

----------


## Sao

Fait pour noryacamole.

De rieeeeeeeen

----------


## TesTah

Bonjour, me faisant particulierement allumer sur CS quand je joue puisse que je ne comprend pas ce qu'on me dit et que je fais trucider mon equipe, j'en appel a votre clemance et vous demande de bien vouloir m'enregistrer sous le pseudo TesTah (attention je tien aux majuscules mouhahahaha).

Merci

----------


## deadzone67

Salut les canards  ::): 

J'ai commencé élite dangerous il y a quelques jours et j'aimerai avoir l’accès mumble pour partager ce super jeu et pourquoi pas voler en wing ^^

A bientôt  ::):

----------


## JazzMano

Shelna attends dans la marre au canard, merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour deadzone67 et Shelna  ::):

----------


## TesTah

Ah? C'est interdis pour moi?  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Pas plus que lire la page 1 ne l'est.

----------


## TesTah

heureusement que je l'ai fais alors!!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Pas suffisamment il semble, sinon tu n'aurai pas raté un l'info capitale expliquant le pourquoi de ton pseudo qui n'est pas comme tu veux  :;): 

Indice parce que je suis de bonne humeur: 



> "pas de gif, pas de certif"





> - Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement (un petit gif rigolo est toujours bienvenu )





> 5. Demander sur ce topic l'activation, et surtout : poster un gif.


Et pour finir, les saintes écritures

----------


## Roland Flure

> heureusement que je l'ai fais alors!!

----------


## TesTah

Oh je vois ... deux poids deux mesures ... Merci pour l'info ...

Et essayez au moins de cacher les preuves hein !!

----------


## Flubber

Deux poids deux mesures de quoi, y'à 285 pages de gens qui ont lu la première page et mis un gif.

----------


## Yank31

Je voulais mettre un gif immobile mais j'en ai pas trouvé ! 



En vérité j'me suis dit que ce serait lourd.

Can I has an invite please?

Pseudo : larry_poste

----------


## Sao

C'est fait Larry.

----------


## Chloraminator

Bonjour, pourrais etre enregistrer sous le pseudo Chloraminator s'il vous please?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Oh je vois ... deux poids deux mesures ... Merci pour l'info ...
> 
> Et essayez au moins de cacher les preuves hein !!


Le complot des hommes-lézard scientologues.

----------


## TesTah

285 pages sans passe droit?! Tu y mettrais ta main a couper?!

----------


## Mr Slurp

> 285 pages sans passe droit?! Tu y mettrais ta main a couper?!
> 
> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/Albums/In...ffeMartoni.gif


Tu t'enfonces sévère, le mumble c'est un lieu privé mis à disposition du publique (les canards et leurs potes). Comme partout il y a des règles mais si t'es pas content que tu as aussi le droit d'aller voir ailleurs, personne ne te force à rester.

----------


## TesTah

Hors sujet, l'acces que j'ai demander m'a deja été refuser donc ca ne sert a rien de revenir la dessus.

Les regles je les ai acceptées, j'ai fais une erreur je n'ai pas redemander d'acces, mais si il y a une chose dont j'ai horreur c'est des grandes gueules qui parle de "justice" et d"egalité" et qui montre tout le contraire.

Il y a l'art et la maniere de dire les choses, j'ai pas mis de Gif il suffisait de me le dire mais non, les grands cons on decider de m'ignorer et de me repondre:

"Pas suffisamment il semble, sinon tu n'aurai pas raté un l'info capitale expliquant le pourquoi de ton pseudo qui n'est pas comme tu veux" quant au fait d'avoir lu le premier poste de ce topic, maintenant vous prenez les gens pour des cons faut pas pleurer si sa pique en retour!

Faut assumer quand on a un calecon plein!!

----------


## Roland Flure

Et j'ai pas souvenir que les mots "justice" et "égalité" aient jamais été prononcés à propos du Mumble  ::o: . On sait se tenir ici.

----------


## TesTah

bas quand on parle de "tous le monde doit mettre un gif" ca veut un peu dire que la justice est la meme pour tous et que si moi on m'a refuser l'accès c'est parce que je ne l'ai pas fais .... faut savoir lire entre les ligne!!

----------


## JazzMano

Mon caleçon est effectivement plein, faudrait que j'en fasse profiter quelqu'un d'ailleurs. Vader t'es là ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> bas quand on parle de "tous le monde doit mettre un gif" ca veut un peu dire que la justice est la meme pour tous et que si moi on m'a refuser l'accès c'est parce que je ne l'ai pas fais .... faut savoir lire entre les ligne!!


Tu prends tout ça tellement à cœur.

----------


## ds108j

> Hors sujet, l'acces que j'ai demander m'a deja été refuser donc ca ne sert a rien de revenir la dessus.
> 
> Les regles je les ai acceptées, j'ai fais une erreur je n'ai pas redemander d'acces, mais si il y a une chose dont j'ai horreur c'est des grandes gueules qui parle de "justice" et d"egalité" et qui montre tout le contraire.
> 
> Il y a l'art et la maniere de dire les choses, j'ai pas mis de Gif il suffisait de me le dire mais non, les grands cons on decider de m'ignorer et de me repondre:
> 
> "Pas suffisamment il semble, sinon tu n'aurai pas raté un l'info capitale expliquant le pourquoi de ton pseudo qui n'est pas comme tu veux" quant au fait d'avoir lu le premier poste de ce topic, maintenant vous prenez les gens pour des cons faut pas pleurer si sa pique en retour!
> 
> Faut assumer quand on a un calecon plein!!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Si t'es pas content y'a plein de TS qui fleurissent partout. 
On a dit un gif pour éviter un pseudo idiot, t'en a pas mis, t'as un pseudo idiot. Y'a pas de quoi en chier un sablier.
Pis râler sur les admins du dit mumble c'est pas non plus une bonne idée.
De plus comme dit plus haut, on ne parle nullement d'une quelconque égalité ou justice.
Tout le monde met un gif, y'a des gifs sur tous les posts ou presque, t'as rien regardé, t'as posté ta demande, et tu viens râler. Je pense que même si je te vois connecté bah je vais pas t'enregistrer (surtout si c'est la seconde fois que tu nous fais chier à faire une descente d'organes pour un rien).
Et pis on va pas commencer à s'emmerder avec un rageux qui nous fait un caca nerveux parce que sont ptit pseudo chéri a été changé, pauv' bichon, j'en verserai une larme... ha ça vient... ça vient... ha bah finalement non. 
Aller salut !

----------


## Kakahuete

Salut tout le monde.


Je me connecté de temps en temps le Mardi soir pour jouer avec les Canard à Assetto Corsa ou sur BF4, mais j'ai récemment formaté mon PC.. J'ai donc suivi ce tuto, mais étant en SEGPA je me suis trompé de guide, du coup mon certificat que j'avais gardé, je crois l'avoir modifié où j'y ai fait un truc à la con dessus.

BREF.

J'importe le certif, je me co et.. je peux pas switcher de channel, j'peux pas parler etc.. j'dois sûrement être reconnu comme étant un random anonyme.. alors que c'est faux !  ::'(: 


Donc voilà, je demande un enregistrement/re-enregistrement de mon pseudo pour pouvoir jouer avec les canetons ce soir s'il vous plait.  ::): 

Bonne journée à vous.  :;): 

Ah, et le gif qui va avec, certes y a pas vraiment de rapport mais je le trouve très drôle.  ::XD:: 



EDIT : Bizarre, je veux uploader un gif sur CPC Image et il me le ressort en JPG..  ::huh::

----------


## ShinSH

> bas quand on parle de "tous le monde doit mettre un gif" ca veut un peu dire que la justice est la meme pour tous et que si moi on m'a refuser l'accès c'est parce que je ne l'ai pas fais .... faut savoir lire entre les ligne!!
> 
> http://vader.fr/bilbringif/Albums/In...re_commode.gif


En parlant de lire entre les lignes...




> Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur. Vous pouvez donc lancer mumble et partir en promenade après avoir posté votre demande en augmentant vos chances de revenir et de vous voir enregistré !
> 
> Les admins font leur maximum pour suivre les demandes, mais chacun a aussi une vie en dehors de la modération !


Techniquement parlant, il est impossible a un admin d'enregistrer une personne qui n'est pas connectee sur mumble. Lors du passage de Vader tu n'etais pas connecte. C'est aussi simple que ca.

La regle du gif, c'est juste une petite tradition idiote, mais qui n'a rien a voir avec l'acceptation au serveur.

Alors oui, aucun admin n'a regarde ta demande hier a 22h50. Ca arrive. Patience.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour Kakahuete.

----------


## Kakahuete

Merci chef ! 

http://giphy.com/gifs/xTiTnAD2CIJ3Hp1vBC

----------


## Elbreth

So much drama!

----------


## Websebdo

Bonjour !!!

Dites, Si vous m'ouvrez la porte, je peux rentrer ?
Y'a pas de pièges ?



Merci  ::): 

Bisous

----------


## Hochopepa

Salut les canards! 
Puis-je être enregistré?  ::): 
Pseudo : Hochopepa

----------


## Neseth

Bien le bonjour ! 
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'être enregistré s'il vous plait ! 
Mon pseudo est le même qu'ici : Neseth

Je sais pas si c'est que je suis pas doué, mais j'arrive pas à joindre de gif :s
Je fais "pièce jointe", "ajouter" tout ça, mais la limite est de quelques ko et mon gif fait 1mo80 :s Je suis pas un habituer des forums malheureusement ><

J'avais un super gif avec un chat flippant, mais tant pis, je vous mets un autre chat à la place :D (j'espère que vous m'en tiendrez pas rigueur :s) 

4788164_700b.jpg
PS : Je sais pas pourquoi l'image est minuscule  ::'(:

----------


## Hochopepa

Salut Neseth, tu as une balise pour afficher une image :

[IMG]url de ton gif[/IMG]

Pas besoin de la taper à chaque fois, c'est la deuxième icone en partant de la droite (en haut, entre la Terre et la bande vidéo)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> http://media.lelombrik.net/t/ce812ab...221c0/p/01.gif


Génial ce gif !  ::lol::

----------


## Hochopepa

> Génial ce gif !


N'est ce pas?  ::): 
Panda : Forces spéciales

Merci pour l'enregistrement!  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bien le bonjour ! 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'être enregistré s'il vous plait ! 
> Mon pseudo est le même qu'ici : Neseth
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est que je suis pas doué, mais j'arrive pas à joindre de gif :s
> Je fais "pièce jointe", "ajouter" tout ça, mais la limite est de quelques ko et mon gif fait 1mo80 :s Je suis pas un habituer des forums malheureusement ><
> 
> J'avais un super gif avec un chat flippant, mais tant pis, je vous mets un autre chat à la place :D (j'espère que vous m'en tiendrez pas rigueur :s) 
> 
> ...


Pour mettre un gif il ne faut pas l'attacher en pièce jointe, mais utiliser les balises BB code ou les boutons qui sont au dessus de la zone de saisie du texte de ton message (bouton insérer une image ).
En gros dans la zone de saisie ça va ressembler à ça :
[img] <url de ton gif> [/img]

----------


## LePoulpe

Bijour, j'ai encore une nouvelle fois zappé mon certificat, merci d'avance pour l'enregistrement.

Nom : LeFoureur

----------


## Cornoudouille

Bon désolé avec beaucoup de retard je poste mon gif.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour LeFoureur.

Si vous n'êtes pas connecté on ne peut pas vous enregistrer.

----------


## LePoulpe

Merci bien Vader_666  :;):

----------


## blasouille666

Bonjour chers gentils admin de la mare aux canards, est-ce que tu peux autoriser un nouveau Caneton (Blasouille) à jouer avec ces petits camardes sur le serveur mumble ? Merci! 

oups, j'avais oublié le petit gif de rigueur  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Moluske

Bonjour, c'est ici pour l'enregistrement ?  ::): 

Pseudo : Moluske

Moi quand je trouve un Canard PC dans mon patelin paumé...

----------


## LePoulpe

Problème hardware (ssd qui m'a lâché), aucun moyen de pouvoir récupéré mon certificat fraîchement créé.

Du coup, voilà mon pseudo : LePoulpe

Merci encore.

----------


## Wolverine

Hello,

Pourrai-je avoir l'immense honneur d'être enregistrer ?

Pesudo : Wolverine, comme ici

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les 3 du dessus (pas par moi).

Blasouille faut que tu sois connecter pour qu'on puisse t'enregistrer.  ::):

----------


## DrGurdil

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu réinstaller Mumble et réutiliser mon compte après une longue période d'inutilisation (il a du être créé il y a 5 ans environ). Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait s'attendre, je n'ai pas perdu mon certificat, j'ai toujours celui d'origine, par contre j'ai beau le remettre ça fait comme si je n'étais pas enregistré et ne me permet de rejoindre aucun salon. Faut-il convertir le certificat suite à une mise à jour client ou serveur ? Les comptes sont-ils supprimés après un certain temps sans connexion ?

Bref tout ça pour demander : comment je récupère mon compte (le login était Gurdil si je me souviens bien) ?

Le petit gif qui va bien car ça semble obligatoire d'après le titre

----------


## Vader_666

Pas de compte Gurdil d'enregistré, il faut juste que tu restes connecté le temps qu'un admin te voit et t'enregistre  ::):

----------


## Percolator42

Re-bonjour, je suis arrivé à faire marcher mumble et suis connecter  ::): 
Mon pseudo : Percolator42


Merci d'avance!!!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Percolator  ::):

----------


## DrGurdil

> Pas de compte Gurdil d'enregistré, il faut juste que tu restes connecté le temps qu'un admin te voit et t'enregistre


 :Emo: 

Du coup y'a eu un reset serveur ou bien le compte est delete automatiquement après une longue période d'inactivité ?

Suis connecté en attendant, merci  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré.

Si ça fait vraiment très longtemps, il est possible qu'il y ait eu un reset du serveur. C'est certainement arrivé depuis 5 ans  ::):

----------


## DrGurdil

5 ans c'est la création du certificat, le temps d'inutilisation c'est au minimum 2 ans

Merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## mister Belette

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau ici et je désire ardemment rejoindre votre mumble s'il vous plait.

Paiement de la taxe gif ci dessous (synonyme de le joie que j'éprouve) :

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour DamDam  ::):

----------


## K4isen

Bonsoir, petite demande d'enregistrement svp ^^
Je suis actuellement sur mumble et WOT.... Je cours fumer une petite cigarette en espérant une réponse rapide  :;):

----------


## Sao

Fait pour K4isen_soyons_sen.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Mention spéciale pour son pseudo sur mumble.

Zazi/10 !

----------


## mister Belette

thank you lord vader !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Heh beh, on peut pas s'enregistrer.

Moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir aller emmerder les joueurs de Heroes of the Storm.

J'sais pas ce qu'il faut, j'ai du avoir un certif à l'époque où Uber tournait encore mais faut croire que je l'ai plus, même si j'ai pas changé de dikse dur depuis.

Comment on fait ?

Mon gif préféré d'internet pour la peine :

----------


## K4isen

> Fait pour K4isen_soyons_sen.
> 
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/webroot/a.../4140605_o.gif


J'aime bien Zazie mais quand même ^^'
Merci pour la réactivité en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Sao

> Heh beh, on peut pas s'enregistrer.
> 
> Moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir aller emmerder les joueurs de Heroes of the Storm.
> 
> J'sais pas ce qu'il faut, j'ai du avoir un certif à l'époque où Uber tournait encore mais faut croire que je l'ai plus, même si j'ai pas changé de dikse dur depuis.
> 
> Comment on fait ?
> 
> Mon gif préféré d'internet pour la peine :
> ...


J'ai checké, il n'y a pas de certificat pour MonsieurOdd, avec ou sans espace, ni pour Odd tout court.
Donc reconnecte toi avec un nouveau certif et patiente le temps qu'on t'enregistre.

---------- Post added at 20h37 ---------- Previous post was at 20h37 ----------




> J'aime bien Zazie mais quand même ^^'
> Merci pour la réactivité en tout cas


Hi hi hu ho !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ayé je me suis connecté et j'suis allé me coller dans les AFK, Odd tout court.

----------


## Sao

Done !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Merci chef !

----------


## anonyme889

Salut peut on m'ajouter ? Je n'arrive pas à enregistrer mon pseudo pour le dual boot : sensai25Ubuntu merci

----------


## Vader_666

Théoriquement tu pourrais exporter ton certificat Windows pour l'importer ensuite sur Ubuntu... C'est même un des intérêts de la chose  ::): 
Je t'ai enregistré, mais tu peux toujours faire l'export/import de ton certif windows si tu veux tester  :;):

----------


## anonyme889

OK super, je vais tester ça comme j'ai plusieurs PC sur dual boot. Merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## japiou

Bonjour, je m'appelle japiou, j'aime bien Jah et j'aime bien faire Piou-Piou ! <-- c'est pas le bruit de l'oiseau, c'est le bruit du canon laser !  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Japiou.

----------


## khios

Je cherche à me faire poutrer à CS mais en me faisant gueuler dessus en vocal en plus... Khioos sur Mumble (ou alors récupérer mon certif, Khios)

 <- Technique brevetée d'évitement des balles  :B):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Khios.

----------


## khios

Merci  :;):

----------


## Yub

Salut les admins  ::): 

Pourriez vous me rajouter ? Le pseudo, c'est Yubb. D'avance merci !

Edit : oubliez mon message, j'ai réussi à retrouver un vieux certif sur un autre PC. J'irai expier mes péchés sur Bloodbowl en pietinant 20 fois les hommes bêtes de CMP.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Il est mauvais à Blood bowl et il ne lit pas les règles, faudrait un truc genre "Yub_triple_skull" ?

----------


## Rha

Bonsoir les gens, 

Moi et Yub on fait un Divinity en coop, et c'est plus marrant quand on peut s'insulter en direct, du coup on s'est tourné vers Mumble. 

Vous pouvez me rajouter ? mon pseudo est Rha

----------


## Znayer

Hellow! 


Admins/modos, auriez-vous l’amabilité de m'enregistrer s'il vous plaaaaaaait?


*Merci d'avance!
*
Pseudo: Zn4y3r

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Znayer et Rhalala.  :;):

----------


## Pataplouf

Salut, j'ai besoin d'un petit enregistrement et s'il y a moyen de me renommer Pataplouf au lieu de Pataplouf2 ce serait tip top.

Merci.

----------


## Lili

Fait PataPOUF !!

----------


## Pazgabear

Hello, Pazgabear de mon pseudo, j'aimerais me faire enregistrer afin de pouvoir entendre (j'aime pas trop parler j'avoues) mes partenaires chasseurs o/
I hope modo-senpai notices me

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Pazgabear.

----------


## Pazgabear

Merci !

----------


## Rha

Merci masterofboulet !

----------


## SayaRhum

Bonjour, j'ai perdu mon certificat (Saya) j'étais souvent dans wildstar/choucroute.

Du coup j'ai refais tout le processus en changeant de pseudo vu que je ne pouvais pas y accéder : Saya_Rhum

Si vous pouviez me réenregistrer merci.

----------


## Znayer

> Fait pour Znayer et Rhalala.


Merci beaucoup

----------


## Vader_666

Pour rappel, nous ne pouvons vous enregistrer que si vous êtes présent sur le mumble  ::):

----------


## Kevouane

Salut les canards ! Dites z'auriez pas une petite place pour moi ( Kevouane ) qu'on puissent faire un brin de causette ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vader_666

Kevouane c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Sheiji

Salut, j'aimerais pouvoir discuter avec d'autres gens sur le Mumble !  ::): 
Mon pseudal : Sheiji

Merci  ::):

----------


## Kevouane

> Salut les canards ! Dites z'auriez pas une petite place pour moi ( Kevouane ) qu'on puissent faire un brin de causette ?  
> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8464998400/h01CFF516/


Merci bien !

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut, j'aimerais pouvoir discuter avec d'autres gens sur le Mumble ! 
> Mon pseudal : Sheiji
> 
> Merci


C'est fait  ::): 

---------- Post added at 20h05 ---------- Previous post was at 19h47 ----------




> Bonjour, j'ai perdu mon certificat (Saya) j'étais souvent dans wildstar/choucroute.
> 
> Du coup j'ai refais tout le processus en changeant de pseudo vu que je ne pouvais pas y accéder : Saya_Rhum
> 
> Si vous pouviez me réenregistrer merci.


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Killiox

Salut le canards!
Bon, a cause de non-connexion depuis 1000 ans et une réinstallation d'OS (FUCK YOU WINDOWS!), je souhaiterais être de nouveau enregistré.
Et puisque c'est le paiement pour l'entrée, m'sieur le videur, voila un gif
EDIT: OUPA. les gfycat ne passent pas... Mais tu peux quand même check ici.

----------


## Vader_666

> Salut le canards!
> Bon, a cause de non-connexion depuis 1000 ans et une réinstallation d'OS (FUCK YOU WINDOWS!), je souhaiterais être de nouveau enregistré.
> Et puisque c'est le paiement pour l'entrée, m'sieur le videur, voila un gif


C'est fait. J'ai compté comme si tu avais mis un gif, même si c'était un faux gif, parce que je suis gentil et que je salue l'effort :3 (et j'ai corrigé le lien ^^)

----------


## SayaRhum

Merci pour le register et aussi pour m'avoir rename "Saya_RhumDesFoins"

Bande de troll  ::P: 

A bientôt sur mumble !

----------


## Killiox

> C'est fait. J'ai compté comme si tu avais mis un gif, même si c'était un faux gif, parce que je suis gentil et que je salue l'effort :3 (et j'ai corrigé le lien ^^)


Waaaah! Merci chef!

----------


## Vader_666

> Merci pour le register et aussi pour m'avoir rename "Saya_RhumDesFoins"
> 
> Bande de troll 
> 
> A bientôt sur mumble !


En même temps, c'est dans le titre du topic qu'il faut mettre un gif :3

----------


## Bigquick

Salut !
J'aimerai bien rejoindre le mumble moi aussi. Mon pseudo c'est Bigquick. Merci. :3

----------


## Flubber

> Salut !
> J'aimerai bien rejoindre le mumble moi aussi. Mon pseudo c'est Bigquick. Merci. :3
> 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/5c6872f4...Jqn1s7jnrv.gif


C'est fait !

----------


## Bigquick

Merci bien.  ::):

----------


## gadoulle

bonsoir, 
j ai changé de disque, j ai perdu ma connexion au mumble,pourriez vous de nouveau m' enregistrer.Mon pseudo  est gadoulle

merci

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu sois connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.  ::):

----------


## HMO

Hello, pouvez vous m'ajouter au mumble ? Mon pseudo c'est HMO.  Merci ;-)

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour HMO  ::):

----------


## HMO

merci ;-)

----------


## SayaRhum

> Citation Envoyé par SayaRhum  Voir le message
> Merci pour le register et aussi pour m'avoir rename "Saya_RhumDesFoins"
> 
> Bande de troll 
> 
> A bientôt sur mumble !
> En même temps, c'est dans le titre du topic qu'il faut mettre un gif :3


J'me fais pardonner :

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Tu es  pardonné mais tu auras quand même ta semaine avec ton pseudo idiot  ::lol::  :;):

----------


## pilon

Salut à vous les Canards,

Je souhaiterais pouvoir être enregistrer sur le mumble CPC. Mon pseudo Pilax, j'y suis actuellement connecté.

Merci par avance.

Pilax.



_EDIT_ : A était fait par un admin, Merci  ::):

----------


## Frenchy

Yo, c'est moi, mais oui vous vous rappelez pas de moi?

C'est moi super FrenchysurPCportablenucléaire.

Un admin peut-il m'enregistrer? S'il vous plait?

----------


## MoB

Ou sinon tu peux aussi importer ton certif du pc fixe si c'est un deuxième pc que tu as.

----------


## Frenchy

Je ne peux pas il est a Paris et je suis très loin

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu sois sur le serveur pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Frenchy  ::):

----------


## Frenchy

Merci!!

----------


## Wookloo

Bonjour je souhaiterai être enregistré sur le Mumble Canar PC.
Mon pseudo est Wookloo
Je suis connecté sur le mumble
Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Wookloo  ::):

----------


## Le Glaude

Salut, est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de créer un channel "Survarium" dans la section FPS? Encore cette aprem' on s'est retrouvé entre canard sans abri. Le jeu va bientôt arriver sur steam, et on est déjà une 10aine de canards à jouer régulièrement. Merci!  ::):

----------


## MoB

En même temps, pour un jeu de survie être sans canal et sans abri ça parait logique.

Edit : Chan "Survivarium" créé dans section FPS. Pour le moment c'est avec un mod à base de tortue. On passera peut être plus tard sur un mod grenouille ou serpent.

----------


## Le Glaude

Merci!  ::):

----------


## Sao

Un relou sur Mumble ?

Vous pouvez dormir tranquille, Vader veillera toute la nuit pour que vous puissiez profiter d'un Mumble de qualité *sans aucun pseudo affreux* !

----------


## Vader_666

Et MoB aussi !
Enfin là on va se coucher. On laisse le monsieur transformiste s'il est pas parti se coucher tout seul dans la mare.

----------


## olih

J'ai l'impression que le mumble toussote en ce moment.
Je suis deco /reco fréquemment (et je n'ai pas l'air d'être le seul)

----------


## Wobak

Salut,

C'était des petites interventions minimes de ma part pour changer notamment le MOTD et quelques bricoles. Tout devrait tourner à partir de maintenant, désolé pour le dérangement  ::):

----------


## Fastela

Merci Mob et Vader ! Ce mec était un bon gros débile.  ::(:

----------


## olih

> Salut,
> 
> C'était des petites interventions minimes de ma part pour changer notamment le MOTD et quelques bricoles. Tout devrait tourner à partir de maintenant, désolé pour le dérangement



C'est de la réponse rapide  ::o: 

:edit: Par contre là ça ne se connecte plus.

----------


## Hanny Drocephale

"Connection refused" ici aussi.

----------


## XspawnLpc

Voit le bon coté, là le serveur ne "toussote" plus  :;): 

Pareil ca ne se connecte pas

edit : on est de nouveau connecté  ::P:

----------


## Vader_666

Petite manipulation sur le serveur qui a pris plus de temps que prévu. Sorry.

----------


## atavus

Ben; maintenant on a des déco en boucle. ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Du calme du calme j'en ai profité pour le mettre à jour, désolé  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 14h34 ---------- Previous post was at 13h58 ----------

J'ai aussi augmenté la bande passante max par user.

----------


## Bigquick

Vous allez m'insulter mais...j'ai changé de disque dur et j'ai oublié d'enregistrer ma certif avant.  :tired:

----------


## Frenetik

Je suis inscrit , merci de bien vouloir m'authentifié sur le mumble , je fait donc une une petite demande svp sur ce topic ...

----------


## MissCaroline

Je fais une demande car je me suis inscris merci de bien vouloir m'authentifier sur le mumble  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour MissCaroline.

Frenetik, avec le cirque que tu nous a fait hier soir tu comptes vraiment pouvoir être enregistré ?

----------


## Bigquick

Et du coup, je fais comment pour récup ma certif ?  ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur sur le serveur. Tu devrais pouvoir t'enregistrer à nouveau et nous t'enregistrerons  ::):

----------


## Bigquick

Ok, je suis sur le mumble du coup.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## Bigquick

Un grand merci et encore désolé.

----------


## Vader_666

Allez, tu as mis un gif sympa et tu n'as pas poussé des cris d'orfraie, je te redonne ton pseudo directement  ::P:

----------


## Wookloo

Merci Vader!  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je fais une demande car je me suis inscris merci de bien vouloir m'authentifier sur le mumble


Je vais écrire ici ce que je viens de te dire sur Mumble, mais faire le tour des canaux pour demander à ce que ton pote Frenetik soit enregistré va très vite gonfler tout le monde. Là tu t'es déconnectée, très bien, maintenant j'espère que tu n'as pas dans l'idée de recommencer.
*Tu n'obtiendras pas gain de cause.Tu as sûrement beaucoup mieux à faire.Nous aussi.*
La prochaine fois, s'il veut entrer quelque part, il évitera de passer une soirée à lancer du caca sur la porte pour qu'elle s'ouvre.

----------


## Elitesquall

Bonsoir,

J'utilisai votre mumble pour retrouver mes camarades mais... :/ suite a mon changement de pc ET l'oublie de sauvergarde de mon certificat  ::O:  je ne peut plus me co.
Donc serait-il possible de l'effacer pour m'enregistrer a nouveau ?

Depuis que je ne suis plus là j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont perdu en coordination ..

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai viré ton compte, tu devrais pouvoir recréer un certificat avec le même pseudo. Quand on te verra connecté, on t'enregistrera.

----------


## Elitesquall

Il me demande toujours un mdp, cette après midi j'avais essayer de me connecter avec le pseudo "Elitesqual1" c'est peu être celui là que tu as viré ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai tout viré. Ressaye.

----------


## Elitesquall

En effet ça marche merci bien  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Te voilà enregistré  :;):

----------


## Bouba830

Bonsoir j'aimerais bien être accepté sur le serveur pour pouvoir jouer à Dragon Ball Xenoverse.
Comme demandé voilà le gif:


Pseudo Bouba 830.
Merci d'avance

----------


## Roland Flure

Il faut te connecter pour qu'on puisse t'enregistrer.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est déjà fait pour Bouba830

----------


## Rosalie

Bonsoir, j'ai réinstallé mon pc et mon certificat (que j'avais bien conservé) n'a pas fonctionné quand je l'ai réimporté.

On peut voir ça demain soir s'il vous plaît?

----------


## MoB

Pas de soucis, faudra juste être connectée  :;):

----------


## KaNaRD

Yop !
Est-il possible d'enregistrer Tombstonesx ? Il est dans la mare aux canards et il attend.

Il a même trouvé son gif tout seul  ::):

----------


## ZeFeKa

La connexion au serveur a échoué : Connexion refusée.

Pourtant j'ai pas souvenir de m'être fait ban ou autre... oO

----------


## MoB

Le serveur rencontre actuellement quelques soucis merci de patienter dans le calme.

----------


## Nelfe

> La connexion au serveur a échoué : Connexion refusée.
> 
> Pourtant j'ai pas souvenir de m'être fait ban ou autre... oO


C'est pareil pour tout le monde..

----------


## Gafda

> Le serveur rencontre actuellement quelques soucis merci de patienter dans le calme.


 ::O: 



La fin du monde !  :Emo:

----------


## K4isen

Heu... Je peux avoir mon pseudo sur mumble svp ?

Je suis super zen promis:




K4isen au lieu de K4isen_soyons_sen ^^'

----------


## Sao

Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que les réclamations sont à transmettre à Toto0o0o0. Juste comme ça. En passant.

----------


## ZeFeKa

Ah ok, vue que j'avais switch d'IP en même temps quasi, j'pensais qu'on m'avais puni x)

----------


## eboshi

Deux admin serais sur le coup , on à les premières image du data center :



 ::ninja::

----------


## noryac

Remboursez nos invitations !!

----------


## Bigquick

> C'est pareil pour tout le monde..


Ouf, je croyais que ça venait de moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Bartinoob

::ninja::

----------


## Argha

=) 

Encore un coup de teamspeak ?

----------


## gnouman

Remboursez nos invitations!

----------


## Wobak

Ayé c'est redémarré, désolé pour le dérangement, je ne sais pas pourquoi le serveur a planté.

----------


## Woshee

Sauf que quelqu'un s'est rassis sur le bouton rouge !

----------


## Alab



----------


## Raaaaaaaah

'tention cette question est sans doute très stupide...
Je me mets gentiment à CSGO et les canards me demandent d'avoir un micro pour mumble. Je n'ai pas envie de claquer 100 boules dans un casque-micro 87.9 rose fluo et j'ai déjà un casque Sony MDR7506 + un ZOOM H1.
Question donc; Mumble il mute le micro tout seul comme un grand quand on ne parle pas? Si oui d'après vous ça le fait mon H1? Même si c'est un stéréo?

Merci!

----------


## Padaboum

Salut ! Un admin pourrait il m'*enregistre*r s'il vous plait ? Je suis actuellement connecté sur le serveur mumble.

Merci

----------


## Argha

> 'tention cette question est sans doute très stupide...


Il fait, mais l'idéal c'est quand même le push to talk auquel tu attribues un des boutons de la souris, ca évite les indiscrétions.
Pas de soucis pour ton mic à priori.

----------


## Flubber

> Salut ! Un admin pourrait il m'*enregistre*r s'il vous plait ? Je suis actuellement connecté sur le serveur mumble.
> 
> Merci


Done.

----------


## Korantin

Bonjour, j'aimerais pouvoir jouer avec vous sur votre mumbl à Arma et ou csgo, mais il me faut ce sésame, la fameuse certification svp =)

Korantin

----------


## Arthfael

Salut, 
Première connexion, je suis donc actuellement dans la mare aux canards, et je patiente comme je peux:

----------


## yourykiki

Salut, c'est ici qu'on fait la queue pour rentrer ?  ::):

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

Merci Argha. 

Alors bonjour, je suis gentil et je désirerai être enregistré sur le serveur pour jouer avec des canards à CSGO.

Merci.

----------


## Sao

Vous êtes tous enregistrés !

----------


## Azmodan

Bonjour les gens, c'est par ici, qu'on essuie les basket avant de rentrer svp ?

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

> Vous êtes tous enregistrés !


Merci, début difficile avec une erreur de raccourci clavier pour le push to talk... Maintenant ça marche du tonnerre! Youpi, bisou.

----------


## yourykiki

Thx  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

> Bonjour les gens, c'est par ici, qu'on essuie les basket avant de rentrer svp ?


Fait pour Azmadique.  ::):

----------


## Sao

> Thx


Oui, toi tu as un pseudo alambiqué pour quelques jours, fallait mettre un gif !

Balance un petit message dans une semaine que je me souvienne de te le rétablir.  :;):

----------


## Azmodan

Merci bien, classe l'adaptation du pseudo :D

----------


## Anorman

Salut , je suis Anorman et j'attend qu'on m'authentifie , merci à vous et bon jeux à tous ...

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Faut être connecté pour être enregistré.

----------


## MoB

Laissez le moi celui là s'il vous plait ! Il est pour moi.

----------


## arkades

Salut, je suis connecter sur le serveur mumble, un admin pourrait-il m'enregistrer.

Merci

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour Anormanivelle et pour arkadessalage  :Cigare: 

pensez à me demander dans une semaine pour récupérer vos pseudos

----------


## Reevo

Je ai installé sur mon mumble déposé, besoin d'y être autorisées de.
Nick:  Rivoderp
http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aWWng93_460sv.mp4

----------


## MoB

Euhhh non ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je ne peux pas changer ma chaîne ou inscrivez 
> sont connectés comme Reevo 
> sur l'android.
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m...qpz5o1_250.gif





> Je ai installé sur mon mumble déposé, besoin d'y être autorisées de.
> Nick:  Rivoderp
> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aWWng93_460sv.mp4


WoW.

----------


## Sao

> Fait pour Anormanivelle et pour arkadessalage 
> 
> pensez à me demander dans une semaine pour récupérer vos pseudos


Purée, y'avait Anormal aussi. Purée !

----------


## MoB

Mais c'est ce que je voulais mettre !!!!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ouais mais Anormanivelle c'est mieux !  ::lol::

----------


## Paul-Hewson

Connecté et prêt à être catalogué "LoupBlanc"

----------


## Sao

Done !

----------


## Paul-Hewson

Merci bien !

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Hey, on peut delete le certificat Fcknmagnets ? 
Je suis tellement con que j'ai loupé mon mdp après avoir changé de bécane  :haha:

----------


## AquilaTony

Bonjour, nouvelle becane et j'ai perdu le certif ... Si vous pouvez m'aider : Arnak



Merci  :;):

----------


## Lili

Arnak et Fcknmagnets, j'ai supprimé vos certif. Reviendez.

----------


## 7894AZURE

bonsoir y a t il un admin pour me register sur mumble?
nick 7894AZURE

----------


## Sao

Fait pour 1234POURPRE.
Gaffe aux majuscules, ponctuation et formules de politesse.

----------


## 7894AZURE

::zzz:: Oui merci, je n'ai pas encore dormis. debout depuis 4H du mat, ça commence a impacter sec  ::zzz::

----------


## Shoutaxeror

Yo ! Quelqu'un pourrait m'enregistrer ? merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Shoutaxeror et Fcknmagnets  ::):

----------


## Shoutaxeror

Merci  :;):

----------


## Paul-Hewson

Ça doit être la vague des utilisateurs boulet ces derniers jours. Il faudrait supprimer aussi le certificat de "LoupBlanc", que je repasse et m'enregistre à nouveau.

Et que cette fois-ci je pense à enregistrer le certificat, méa culpa pour l'avoir oublié ! (c'est pas faute que ça soit bien inscrit en gros sur la 1ère page  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## MoB

Fait pour la LouveVerte.

----------


## LapinDuracell

Hello,

Voici mon Pseudo : *LapinDuracell*

Bizarrement je pouvais me loguer avant alors que je n'avais jamais posté dans ce fil. Mais ça, c'était avant.

----------


## Paul-Hewson

Je suis à nouveau reconnecté avec mon gentil pseudo sans défense LoupBlanc.
Merci d'avance  :;): 

Merci - Certificat sauvegardé cette fois !

----------


## Lili

C'est fait LoupBlanc.

----------


## craqueoucasse

Bonjour je suis connecté sous le pseudo crakoucass dans la mare au canard , si un Gentil Admin voudrai bien me libérer  merci

----------


## Sao

Bienvenue cracoucassenoix.

----------


## craqueoucasse

Merci mais noisette c encore mieux  lol

----------


## LapinDuracell

Manifestement LapinDuracell est déjà enregistré, pouvez-vous soit annuler le certificat soit m'enregistrer sous LapinD ? (je suis dessus sous LapinD ce soir).


Merci !

----------


## Lili

C'est bon LapinD.

----------


## LapinDuracell

Cool Merci !

----------


## Satanae

Hello,

Petit problème de certif' pour moi aussi   ::O:  

Merci de supprimer Satanae  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur, reconnecte-toi et nous t'enregistrerons  ::):

----------


## Satanae

Je suis la Merci d'avance !  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Satanae

Merki Beaucul !

----------


## Caahrnage

Oyo. Ça serait pour un enregistrement.

Je suis connecté sous "Papy_3.0"

Merci d'avance.

edit 1: Cay long Xd. May cay la faute un certain hébergeur vidéo un poil controversé qui aurait fait une certaine mise a jour de certain protocole et qui du coup m’empêche de passer le temps quand je suis impatient Xd.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Mamy 2.1

----------


## Caahrnage

Merci ... j'imagine ....

Bon ben il reste plus qu'as dire a tout ceux que je connais que mon pseudo n'est plus le même ^^

----------


## MoB

De rien ... j'imagine ...
A moins que lire le titre du topic ou encore son premier post avec tout ce qu'il faut (surtout les annexes, surtout la V) eût été plus sûre.

----------


## Ewen

Salut !

Possible de m'enregistrer ?
Connecté sous Ewen

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Ewen

----------


## Ewen

Merci  ::):

----------


## DeepsyK

Bonjour, 


pouvez-vous m'enregistrer ? 

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## DeepsyK

j'y suis ... désolé !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## DeepsyK

merci !!

----------


## Kardam

Bonjour, possible de m'enregistrer ? merci  ::):  J'attendrai connecté le temps qu'il faudra.

----------


## Sao

C'est fait !

----------


## Kardam

Merci  :;): 

Plus qu'à créer une section* GTA Online* les mecs svp, on en parle sur le topic concerné  :B):

----------


## noryac

Voilà un gif mais je garde noryacamole pour l'instant

----------


## Sao

> Merci 
> 
> Plus qu'à créer une section* GTA Online* les mecs svp, on en parle sur le topic concerné


T'inquiètes, il y aura plein de chans aux noms rigolos.

----------


## Breadster

Je souhaiterai ne plus posséder le statut d'immigré pakistanais.



(Je m'appele Fouintzu sur Mumbla')

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré  ::):

----------


## SquiZz

Bonjour,

Aux grands admins, est-il possible de créer un chan RWR (Running With Rifles) dans mumble (FPS/autres/RWR)?

Merci!

----------


## chris62

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'enregistrer siouplé, je suis connecté au mumble "piouzane".

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## chris62

Merci beaucoup  ::): 
Bonne nuit les canards  ::zzz::

----------


## psi1

Bonjour, 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me voicer sur mumble s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## Guibadass

pourrais-je avoir une carte de séjour ? J'commence à me les cailler dans ma p'tite couverture la .... brrrr ::'(: 


PS: J'suis une quille et j'arrive pas à mettre de GIF  ::'(:

----------


## Azmodan

Bonjour à toute l'équipe des admins, après avoir purger ma semaine de purgatoire serait-il possible de rectifier mon pseudo s'il vous plait ?



Et je dirais même :

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est quoi déjà ton pseudo ?

---------- Post added at 14h19 ---------- Previous post was at 14h19 ----------




> pourrais-je avoir une carte de séjour ? J'commence à me les cailler dans ma p'tite couverture la .... brrrr
> 
> 
> PS: J'suis une quille et j'arrive pas à mettre de GIF


C'quoi ton pseudo ?

----------


## Guibadass

Croute-En-Paté dsl ^^

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done.

----------


## psi1

Et moi s'il vous plaît ? C'est psi1 et je barbote depuis hier snif.

----------


## scorpio334

Pourriez-vous m'enregistrer svp? é_è

Pseudo : scorpio334

Et... voici!

----------


## Azmodan

Merci à l'équipe !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour scorpio.

----------


## psi1

Et moi, et moi ? Cela fait au moins 5 ans que j'utilise Mumble, je suis propre et bien éduqué mais comme j'ai changé de pc j'ai dû le réinstaller et j'aimerais bien pouvoir reparler à mes potos pendant les jeux.

----------


## Roland Flure

Fait pour psi1, qui a oublié le gif. Pas de chance  :Emo:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Ha super, j'avais pas d'idées !  ::lol::

----------


## psi1

Damned ! Merci quand même !  ::):

----------


## Dragi

Bonjour, mon pseudo Mumble est *Dragi*, je suis actuellement dans la mare aux canards, j'ai récupéré un vieux certif pourri mais ça ne marche pas quand même (impossible de bouger de ce trou.... )

Serait il possible de m'enregistrer svp ?


GTA V arrive à grands pas, c'est une question de vie ou de mort  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Dragi  ::):

----------


## Dragi

Merci  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ha super, j'avais pas d'idées !


Quand tu me vois me connecter quelques secondes comme ça c'est que j'ai une idée pourrie à réaliser avant qu'on me la pique  :Cigare:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je t'ai même pas vu  ::|:

----------


## psi1

Gif de remerciement alors :

----------


## bugsman

Bonjour/bonsoir,

Nouveau venu sur Mumble, je fait la demande officielle de la "fameuse carte verte de séjour". Mon pseudo est bugsman  :;): 



Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour toi bugsman  ::):

----------


## kedrico

Salut les admins. Un visa svp, c'est pour manger
pseudo : kedrico

----------


## CaMarchePas

kedrico mathias
kedricolé
kedricola
kokerico
erodick

----------


## Lili

Tu es enregistré kedrico.

----------


## Kehnte

Bonsoir!
Avec la venue plus qu'imminente de GTA je souhaiterai m'enregistrer sur Mumble pour jouer avec la commu

Pseudo mumble : QuentHolmes

Bonne soirée à vous, merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bonjour !

Je souhaiterais me (re)rengistrer sur Mumble: j'ai été enregistré il y a un moment déjà mais je n'ai plus le certif. 
Pseudo: jullebarge

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut être connecté pour que l'on puisse vous enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Sylvain35

Salut Vader, dit moi quand tu es dispo pour que je me connect sur mumble et que tu puisses m'enregistrer 

Pseudo: Sylvain

Merci

----------


## MoB

On a pas à être dispo. Suffit de lancer ton pc, lancer mumble et le laisser tourner pendant que tu fais autre chose.
Si à ce moment là on passe et qu'on te voit alors on t'enregistrera.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Sylvain  ::):

----------


## Sylvain35

Merci Vader  ::P:

----------


## shamalox

Yo, je demande une enregistrement, j'avais pas sauvegardé mon certificat, benêt que je suis, mais c'est pas grave  ::): 

Et le gif:

----------


## Sao

C'est bon !

----------


## absynte

Mumble dechires et canard PC Roxxe du poney!!

Est ce que je pourrais Salvoupli être enregistrée?!

Merci d'avance !

----------


## TitiPalm

Hello tout le monde, un petit enregistrement Siouplait !

----------


## Lili

C'est bon TitPalm, bienvenu.

----------


## TitiPalm

Merci ;-)

----------


## PeaK

Salut,

c'est possible d'être enregistré sur le mumble CPC s'il vous plait ?  ::):

----------


## Lili

Done ! PeaK.

----------


## PeaK

Merci Lili, c'était rapide!  :^_^:

----------


## inanutsuki

bonjour je souhaiterais me faire enregistrer ^^ merci d'avance

----------


## Hamuul57

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'être enregistré ?

----------


## Kieffer

Bonjour, pourrais-je moi aussi bénéficier d'un enregistrement en bonne et due forme ?

Pseudo mumble : AllanKieffer

Veuillez recevoir ci-joint la présente image censée m'offrir l'accès au sein des saints.

----------


## Slife

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'être enregistré sur le mumble de canard Pc dans la section Warframe. 

Mon Pseudo: Slife67

Merci Bien  ::):

----------


## Paril

Hello,

Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble pour participer aux aventures des canards dans Heroes of the Storm.

Pseudo : Paril

Merci  ::):

----------


## Drothgar

Bien le bonjour!
Est-ce qu'il serait possible que je sois enregistre sur le mumble de CPC? 
Mon pseudo : Drothgar. Logique.
Merci d'avance!

(Petit GIF de mon tumblr en prime.)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petite requête de renommage de OnyxSoitQuiMalYPense en Jolie Belette merci

----------


## Kazael

Yop une demande d'enregistrement aussi pour moi svp! Merci d'avance.

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Kazaellealesyeuxrevolver.
Et pour Drothgar.
Et Paril faut être connecté.
Et Tatsu, j'ai décidé d'un commun accord avec moi-même que ce sera celui qui demande qui sera renommé.
Poil aux pieds.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je plussoie.
Poils aux doigts.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sauf que c'est Flubber qui m'a demandé de poster ici pour ça... Donc c'est pas vraiment fair play.

----------


## Sao

Poil aux tétés.

----------


## Dicsaw

Yop, un enregistrement pour moi, svp ?  :Emo:  Ce serait chouette, sinon pas de gta avec les copains.  :Emo: 

Pseudo: Dicsaw.

----------


## absynte

> Mumble dechires et canard PC Roxxe du poney!!
> 
> Est ce que je pourrais Salvoupli être enregistrée?!
> 
> Merci d'avance !




laissez moi rentrer...

----------


## Hamuul57

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien entrer.

----------


## Lili

Hamuul57, Slife67 et Dicsaw, c'est bon, vous êtes enregistrés.

----------


## Djeend

Je veux bien aussi pour aller sur le mumble gta 5 <3

----------


## Koma

Y'a un topic dédié aux PGM du son ? Histoire de demander pour des soucis de micro, de sifflement, de son qui délire et de hiérarchie des drivers...

----------


## Vader_666

AllanKieffer aussi c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Sauf que c'est Flubber qui m'a demandé de poster ici pour ça... Donc c'est pas vraiment fair play.


Non non non, j'ai dit qu'elle poste un gif, pas toi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Yop.
J'ai un souci avec Mumble, je n'ai pas d'Overlay...Ca fait super longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé le truc, par le passé ça fonctionnait, mais des versions ont coulées sous les ponts depuis, alors j'aimerais savoir si y'a des soucis connus pour ça et éventuellement des solutions.
Merci.

----------


## david humter

Salut, c'est possible d'être enregistré sur le mumble


pseudo: david30

----------


## Lili

C' est bon David, tu es enregistré.

----------


## david humter

Merci a toi Lili

----------


## Silver

Bonsoir, je viens pour demander mon enregistrement.

Mon pseudo : Silver

J'ai pourtant un certificat en bonne et due forme qui date de Mathusalem/GTA 4 (2012), mais le videur ne veut pas me laisser entrer.  ::cry:: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Seloune

Bonjour!

Petite demande d'enregistrement pour Seloune!

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Lili

C'est bon Seloune.

----------


## Seloune

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## noarr

Noarr demande l'enregistrement svp. Merci du fond du coeur.

----------


## Lili

C'est fais noarr.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'aurais besoin qu'on me réenregistre. Bon, ça fait des années que je n'étais pas venu.  ::):

----------


## Lili

Tu es enregistré PrinceGITS, ENJOY !!

----------


## absynte

Re boujour, serait il possible d'être enregistrée?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## verhoeven

Bonsoir.

Serait - il possible d'être enregistrer sur le mumble ? Pseudo : Jerichoholik.

Merci d'avance , il me tarde pouvoir profiter pleinement du online de GTA V !  ::wub:: 



Ben ouais je n,étais pas connecté, s'boulet que je suis  ::sad::

----------


## Paril

Je rajoute un gif contraint même si je note qu'il y a du favoritisme  ::(:

----------


## DoubleP

S'il reste de la place, je veux bien un enregistrement. merci  ::): 

++

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Paril et DoubleP. Welcome §§§§

----------


## Paril

Merci !  ::):

----------


## DoubleP

Merci aussi  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour toi Jerichoholik  ::):

----------


## verhoeven

Merci bien m'sieur !

----------


## absynte

> Re boujour, serait il possible d'être enregistrée?
> 
> Merci d'avance.





> Mumble dechires et canard PC Roxxe du poney!!
> 
> Est ce que je pourrais Salvoupli être enregistrée?!
> 
> Merci d'avance !





> https://38.media.tumblr.com/bd6565a2...ym1co1_400.gif
> 
> laissez moi rentrer...


Il y aurait il une raison pour que je passe entre les mailles du filet, gif ou non?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

----------


## NicoPalm

Salut à tous, un petit enregistrement SVP  :;): 



Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Nicopalm  ::):

----------


## Sao

> Il y aurait il une raison pour que je passe entre les mailles du filet, gif ou non?
> 
> Merci d'avance de votre aide.


Connecte-toi donc !  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

> Il y aurait il une raison pour que je passe entre les mailles du filet, gif ou non?
> 
> Merci d'avance de votre aide.


Oui il y a une raison. Une très très bonne raison.




> Pour être enregistré par un admin :
> *- Se connecter au serveur*
> - Poster dans ce topic une petite demande d'enregistrement (un petit gif rigolo est toujours bienvenu )
> 
> Nous n'avons pas besoin que vous soyez devant le clavier pour vous enregistrer *mais il faut que vous soyez connecté sur le serveur*.


J'ai mis en gras la partie importante, mais elle était déjà en partie soulignée  ::): 
Là, à part mettre des signaux lumineux et une corne de brume je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut faire de plus  ::):

----------


## NicoPalm

Merci 



> Fait pour Nicopalm

----------


## GrosDudule

Bonsoir,

Y'aurait il moyen de me valider sur le Mumble.
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## GrosDudule

Merci !

----------


## GrosDudule

Hum, j'ai bien la validation mais je suis nommé "GrosBubule". C'est une faute de frappe ou bien une private joke ?  ::huh:: 

Y'a moyen de changer car j'ai bien taper "Dudule" ? Si c'est trop compliqué, c'est pas vital hein  :;):

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Hum, j'ai bien la validation mais je suis nommé "GrosBubule". C'est une faute de frappe ou bien une private joke ? 
> 
> Y'a moyen de changer car j'ai bien taper "Dudule" ? Si c'est trop compliqué, c'est pas vital hein


Je pense que tu devrais lire la première page  ::):

----------


## GrosDudule

> Je pense que tu devrais lire la première page


J'ai bien lu l'OP avant même de poster la demande mais les infos sont différentes de ce que j'ai rentré :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai bien lu l'OP avant même de poster la demande mais les infos sont différentes de ce que j'ai rentré :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a90...1c2796c848.jpg


Tu devrais vraiment lire le premier message, et le titre du topic, et ne pas dire que tu l'as fais, ou pas en diagonale alors !  :;):

----------


## GrosDudule

> Tu devrais vraiment lire le premier message, et le titre du topic, et ne pas dire que tu l'as fais, ou pas en diagonale alors !


J'ai une nouvelle fois lu en entier l'OP.

Comme personne ne se donne la peine, moi non plus alors, je prendrais sur moi...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Tu as bien lu l'annexe V ?
Genre là où c'est dit que si tu met pas de gif, il arrivera ce qu'il arrivera à ton pseudo ?
Nan parce que c'est dur de le rater...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Il n'a pas lu les Saints Ecrits ! 

Miséricorde sur son âme !

----------


## GrosDudule

Le truc immonde écrit en gothique ?
Nan désolé, j'ai pas envie de prendre un abonnement chez l'ophtalmo  :tired:

----------


## absynte

Je vous prie de bien vouloir bien excuser ma profonde sottise, je me suis co lors de ma première demande puis j'ai éteins le pc et pas re co.... 

Mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa...

Pour la peine un 2eme gif

----------


## Flubber

> Je vous prie de bien vouloir bien excuser ma profonde sottise, je me suis co lors de ma première demande puis j'ai éteins le pc et pas re co.... 
> 
> Mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa...
> 
> Pour la peine un 2eme gif
> 
> http://f55d79cad48039c4fa06-0020fa3f...ot%20Sorry.gif


C'est fait, on attend les preuves de ton auto-flagellation.

----------


## babypa2

Un p'tit geste s'il vous plait messieurs dames? rien qu'un enregistrement ça ferait chaud au coeur  :^_^: 

Pseudo: babypa2

----------


## Nemeo

Bonjour ! Pourriez-vous m'enregistrer s'il vous plait ? Pseudo : DavidT



edith : failed gif.

----------


## Kazael

J'suis un noob de Mumble j'arrive pas a m'enregistrer! c'est grisé chez moi? Faut attendre qu'un modo donne l'accès? je redemande l'acces sous Kazael59 et suis co la, merci.

----------


## absynte

Merci!!

Merci merci merci!!!!!

CPC 4 the win!

----------


## Kazael

Kazael59 tjs en attente! Merci

----------


## David Sarif

Salut les canards, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'ouvre l'accès, s'il vous plaît.

Pseudo : DavidSarif

----------


## tisso

Salut a tous , et oui le  pseudo : Eltisso voudrait bien arriver ! 
merci a très viteeee

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Eltisso et Babypa2

----------


## Sanakan

Salut,
Pourrai-je être renommé ? Je suis Sanakan sur le Mumble, je souhaite avoir TCC.
(J'ai lu la règle pour les gifs, mais c'est un renommage)

----------


## Flubber



----------


## Madderose

I shall request a MUMBLE CANARD PC CERTIFICATION HERE§
Buy V14gr4 onl1n3.

Sinon en fait mon pseudo c'est Madderose  ::): 
Si qqun peut passer valider tout ça !

----------


## Flubber

> I shall request a MUMBLE CANARD PC CERTIFICATION HERE§
> Buy V14gr4 onl1n3.
> 
> Sinon en fait mon pseudo c'est Madderose 
> Si qqun peut passer valider tout ça !


C'est fait pour Buy_V14gr4_onl1n3

----------


## Nemeo

Quelqu'un pourrait valider mon accès bite schön ? Pseudo : DavidT

----------


## Duv37

Serai t'il possible de me prendre, promis je vais pas faire de conneries  ::):

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les deux du dessus.

----------


## Zebraman

Mon PC a décédé et j'ai perdu mon certif  :Emo: 
Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait ajouter "Zebramoulle" ?

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Zebramoulle  ::):

----------


## Zebraman

Merci bien

----------


## Ganjalo

Admin, clique pour moi !  ::wub::

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Gqnjqlo.

----------


## Ganjalo

De combien de degrés dois-je me courber ?

----------


## Sanakan

Mon message a du être perdu  ::sad:: 

Je souhaite un changement de pseudo, de Sanakan vers TCC

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Anihil

Bonjour !

Je suis connecté sous le pseudo Anihil et j'attends confirmation !



Merci !  ::zzz::

----------


## Sao

Fait !
Changement aussi fait pour TTC.

----------


## Sanakan

> Fait !
> Changement aussi fait pour TTC.


C'est TCC, pas TTC  :^_^:  ::sad::  (ou c'est parce que le premier message n'avait pas de gif?)

----------


## Sao

Ha bon ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait DavidSarif  ::):

----------


## Sanakan

> Ha bon ?


Rooo l'abus d'admin... Ça concerne les appelés qui quittent le purgatoire.

----------


## David Sarif

> C'est fait DavidSarif


Merci beaucoup !

Il me reste plus qu'à comprendre comment ça marche maintenant...

----------


## MoB

Quelqu'un peut accepter BangladeshNOTAIPEIvillage ? Merci.

----------


## 6mm

hey si vous m'acceptez pas je suis muet comme un mime, mon pseudo c'est 6mba !
merci

----------


## Lili

C'est bon 6mba.

----------


## Anonyme112

Hello ! je ne peux pas envoyer de Gif depuis le boulot mais le cœur y est  ::P: 
Pourriez-vous m'ajouter svp ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## Shikaze

Bien le bonjour ! 

Etant un joueur de World of Tanks, je cherche à intégrer le clan CPC, donc un petit accès mumble serait le bienvenue.

Ha ? On me dit dans l'assitance qu'il faut fournir un gif ?

Related :

----------


## UsaNOMEXYcity

Bonjour, je souhaiterais être enregistré sur mumble s.v.p, c'est Nina_Max, merci!

----------


## Shikaze

J'avais oublié de préciser, mais bien entendu, mon pseudo est le même que sur le forum, Shikaze.
Edit : Eeeeetttt j'ai merdé en utilisant un auto certificat en fait, donc impossible de me reconnecter. Reconnexion avec le pseudo Shikkaze, et ce coup ci, j'attends bien qu'un mod m'enregistre avant de générer un certificat....

----------


## Vader_666

Si vous n'êtes pas sur le serveur on ne peut pas vous enregistrer  ::):

----------


## adorya

Bon ben apparemment a pu certif depuis le passage en basket, donc je demande un ré enregistrement : pseudo Ado  ::P:

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Adopi.

----------


## vvOlf

Bl Bl Bl, speudo wOlf si possible de m'enregistrer  ::ninja::

----------


## MrLampkin

Un petit accès au mumble ne serait pas de refus pour moi et mon destrier ! 



EDIT : Un grand merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Lampkins.  ::):

----------


## UsaNOMEXYcity

Pour Nina_Max aussi s.v.p, merci

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Bonjour,

J'ai pas de basket et je connais la serveuse.

Je peux rentrer siouplait ?  :Emo:

----------


## darkmanticora

Hello,

Je viens de suivre les différentes étapes, serait il possible que l'on me donne acces au mumble ?
Il est actuellement lancé et mon pseudo est darkmanticora  ::): 

Merki

----------


## Sao

Fait pour Rogerlebanniversaire et darkmanticoraya.

Nina_Max, quelqu'un t'a déjà enregistré avant que j'arrive.

----------


## RogerLeBanni

Merci bien.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour wOlf.

----------


## AgentMat

Un admin peut il m'enregistrer ?

Mon pseudo : AgentMat

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait AgentMat  ::):

----------


## Elbreth

Bonjour ça serait pour un renommage idiot.
SVP, Merci.

----------


## Sao



----------


## AgentMat

Super, merci Vader_666

----------


## UsaNOMEXYcity

Comment ça Vader?  ::o:  ohh non c'est bon ça fonctionne, merci à celui qui m'a enregistré.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Fait pour Rogerlebanniversaire et darkmanticoraya.
> 
> Nina_Max, quelqu'un t'a déjà enregistré avant que j'arrive.


Merci ! Et joli le jeu de mot  ::P:

----------


## Nobr4in

Coucou, en attente de validation  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Nobr4in.

----------


## freuf

Salut,

j'ai reinstalle et je peux pas me register. (Dwacito)

----------


## Vader_666

Dwacito, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Salutations,
Suite a un formatage, j'ai oublié de sav le certif.  ::ninja:: 
Possible d'en avoir 1 tout neuf ? (CorbeauBleu)
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Barbapoil

Bonjour les gentils admin j'ai des jolies tongs et un gif de chat qui tourne en rond avec la tête dans un bol je peux rentrer s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Corbeau Bleu et Barbapoil  ::):

----------


## aalleexiiss

Bonjour honorables admins, 

pourriez-vous accepter mon humble présence ? 

je saurai assurer vos arrières  :^_^:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait aalleexiiss  ::):

----------


## Satanae

Bonjour, 

suite a un burn de certain de mes DD je n'est plus la sauvegarde de mon certificat! 

Merci d'avance de le supprimer : Satanae



Merci d'avance ! :D

----------


## Krystal-Fox

Bonjour a tous,
Je n'ai pas de joli gif animé, mais j'aimerais quand même que vous m'enregistriez sur le mumble canard PC.
Mon pseudo est Krystal-Aelle-Fox

Merci d'avance, a bientôt les Canards

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Est-ce possible de m'enregistre ? Pseudo Jullebarge.
Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Jullebarge  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

merci  :;):

----------


## 15b

Hello !
Une possible validation pour le pseudo "15" svp
Merci !!

----------


## MoB

Fait pour 15_Pouces_CRT.

----------


## 15b

Merci !
Alors, juste pour comprendre comment mon pseudo est passé de 15 à 15_pouces_CRT ?!
le pseudo est déjà pris ?
y'a-t-il une explication logique ou je l'ai dans le...

----------


## Vader_666

Premier post, titre du topic... Y avait pleins d'indices  ::):  Demande qu'on remette ton pseudo original d'ici une semaine et ça sera fait  :;):

----------


## Krystal-Fox

Re-coucou 

Mon admin préféré, celui qui m'a enregistrer, a eu la bonne idée de changer mon pseudo en Krystal-Aile-20thCenturyFox. Pourrait-il avoir la gentillesse de me le remettre en Krystal-Aelle-Fox ^^

Merci d'avance, non pas que j'aime pas ce pseudo, hein, mais tout de même

----------


## 15b

MDR !
Ok Vader, autant pour moi !
j'ai lu et même matté la vidéo, mais j'ai un peu abandonné le parchemin à la calligraphie médiévale !
7 jours à être une âme damnée  ::P:

----------


## Silver

Bonjour,

Je vais être connecté une bonne partie de la soirée, est-ce que c'est possible de m'ajouter ?

Pseudo : Silver

Je vous attends patiemment.

----------


## Vader_666

Ben là t'es pas connecté Silver.

Kristal, même réponse que pour 15b  ::): 

15b : y a pas besoin d'aller si loin hein, c'était indiqué en haut aussi qu'un gif était bienvenu  ::):  Mais j'ai rendu tout ça plus clair aussi  :;):

----------


## Silver

Ok, maintenant je suis connecté. Et ce ne sera pas Silver mais *Silveur* parce que le monsieur ne veut pas reconnaître mon vieux certificat de 2012.  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Silver  ::):

----------


## Silver

> Tu es enregistré Silver


Merci !

Sauf que maintenant je ne peux plus me connecter pour cause de "Mauvais certificat ou mot de passe". Sachant qu'il s'agit d'un certificat tout frais d'aujourd'hui et que le ré-importer ne change rien, je ne sais pas quoi faire...  ::sad::

----------


## Shutan

Bonsoir !
c'est possible de m'ajouter ?
pseudo : Shutan

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

done

----------


## Shutan

Merci beaucoup ! à bientôt !

----------


## Flubber

Je dépose une motion proposant d'ignorer les messages disant que le pseudo n'est pas la bon.

Cette motion est elle soutenue?

----------


## corbakgris

Bonjour, je souhaite m'inscrire sur le mumble pour pouvoir faire un peu de KF2 et de HotS  ::): 
Pseudo Mumble : Corbak_gris (oui je suis le frère de Corbeau Bleu, on se foule pas sur les pseudo  ::ninja::  )



Merci d'avance  :;): 

edit: Merci Vader_666.

----------


## Silver

Bon, désolé mais j'ai dû refaire un nouveau certificat pour un énième nouveau pseudo. Pouvez-vous activer Silver1 s'il vous plaît ? Je remet un gif pour la peine.

----------


## Vader_666

Silver je t'ai enregistré (en tant que Silveur  ::): ).
Corbak_gris c'est fait  ::): 

Et je suis d'accord avec Flubber, mais comme je suis gentil je répondrais quand même :3

----------


## Silver

> Silver je t'ai enregistré (en tant que Silveur ).


Merci !

----------


## Nanolab

Salut,

Je me suis pas connecté depuis des lustres, mon certif marche plus on dirait...

Pseudo : Nanolab



Merci bien !

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré  ::):

----------


## Reevo

ciao!
vous me autorisez sur le nouveau PC? :D

DungeonMasterRivo

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGwb4vz_460sv.mp4

----------


## Satanae

Hello, pouvez vous m'enregistrer please :D



SatanaeGloriam

Merci D'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Satanae c'est fait (pas par moi).
Reevo, faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## grm

Salut,
J'aimerai bien un enregistrement egalement
Veuillez agréer mes sincères remerciements
pseudo: jeremdee

http://i.imgur.com/ZbF7Rih.gif

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait grm  ::):

----------


## grm

Merci bien
ps: vous voyez mon gif? ou jsuis nul?

----------


## Vader_666

Non on le voit pas, l'adresse n'est pas bonne manifestement. Mais j'ai salué l'effort néanmoins ^^

----------


## Ap0c

Hello! Je viens en ami suite à la demande de certains compagnons de jeux! (Tamppus et Uber, ouai je balance moi)

Nickname : Ap0c
J'suis chaud, suis flex

----------


## Vader_666

Mais pas connecté, ce qui complique la tâche  ::):

----------


## Tamppus

Apparement on lui demande un mot de passe.

----------


## Vader_666

Il est pas déjà venu avec un autre pseudo ?

----------


## Tamppus

De ce qu'il me dit, non. Je suis entrain de voir avec lui. Le nom du certificat qu'il utilise : Ap0c créer y' pas 10 minutes.

----------


## Ap0c

: C
Pourtant, je ne pense pas m'être foiré.
http://gyazo.com/d6efd32c323bf3ddec4f8caeee246af6

----------


## Vader_666

Ben ça doit pas lui demander de mot de passe pour entrer. Essaye de repartir d'un autre certificat vierge, sinon réinstaller mumble (procédure dans le premier post).

----------


## Ap0c

C'est bon, ça marche, j'ai juste foiré un truc en fait.

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré  ::):

----------


## Ap0c

Grosse bise !

----------


## ZepHiR

Bonsoir, je patauge actuellement dans la mare au canards, pouvez vous me valider sur Mumble ?
Pseudo : ZepHiR

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Zephir  ::):

----------


## nzouF

Messieurs, Dames, Jonbour.

J'aimerais, s'il est possible, d'avoir les droits d'accès et de bave sur votre serveur Mumble !
Pseudo : nzouF

Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas de channel iRacing dans le sous channel trucs qui roulent, faute grave !

----------


## marmsan

Bonjour ,

J'ai perdu mon certificat et j'aimerai avoir accès à nouveau au serveur mumble .
Mon pseudo : mArmSaN

----------


## SkyzeF

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le Forum, je souhaite intégrer votre mumble.
Mon pseudo mumble:Skyze.F
et le petit gif en cadeau

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Skyzef et Marmsansfrontieres.

----------


## Kilopoil

Bonjour,

Un ptit accès mumble pour pas faire l’asocial quand je joue à KF avec les canards? Merci bien! Je me connecterai ce soir normalement. Pseudo : Kilo

Gif de l'amitié :

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Hello !

Je comprends pas... J'avais gardé bien au frais mon certificat daté du 5 avril 2013 (je vois qu'avril est un bon mois pour utiliser mumble), et là, je réalise que je peux pas me mettre sur le chan GTA 5. :snif:

Est-ce que l'authentification a changé depuis une certaine version mumble ? Bref, je suis connecté en tant que "over-soul", et j'aimerais bien avoir l'accès  :Bave: 

Merci !


_mfw access denied_

----------


## MoB

Faut pour OverSoul. Kilopoil il faut être co pour ca.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Quelle réactivité, Merci  :;):

----------


## marmsan

Pourquoi as tu bêtement changé mon pseudo en  mArmSanfrontières ? 
Mon pseudo  c'est mArmSaN , change le sur mumble ....

----------


## Wobak

Quand tu auras lu le premier post du topic  ::):

----------


## RaidHot

Hello,
Je n'ai malheureusement plus mon certificat :/ (désolé) et je souhaite me reconnecter sur le mumble CPC
Merci beaucoup ;-)

----------


## Kilopoil

Je suis co là!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Kilo.  ::): 

Marmsan, un indice chez toi : titre du topic et premier post.

---------- Post added at 20h55 ---------- Previous post was at 20h55 ----------

RaidHot, faut être connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## marmsan

Voila , j ai mis un avatar . Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça change d'avoir un avatar . Expliquez moi ....

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Lis. La. Première. Page.

----------


## RaidHot

> RaidHot, faut être connecté sur le serveur


Je ne peux pas à cause du fameux mot de passe demandé :-)

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Retente.  ::):

----------


## RaidHot

J'y suis :-)

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré  ::):

----------


## MoB

Sans vouloir faire la police, un avatar avec des jolis boobs je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment raccord avec la charte du forum.

----------


## Carpette

Je les trouve bien gentil de te répondre marmsanfamille vu l'agressivité dont tu fais preuve.

Tu sais qu'ils font ça sur leur temps libre, et que rien ne les oblige à te rendre service ?

----------


## marmsan

> Je les trouve bien gentil de te répondre marmsanfamille vu l'agressivité dont tu fais preuve.
> 
> Tu sais qu'ils font ça sur leur temps libre, et que rien ne les oblige à te rendre service ?



 Je ne vois pas dans quelle phrase il y a de l'agressivité . Il n'y a que des questions .

----------


## Roland Flure

Et toutes les réponses dans dans l'OP.

----------


## Sklion

Salut,
Mon pseudo mumble : Sklion
Merci pour l'enregistrement !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour Sklion  :;):

----------


## Woengus

Bonjour, mon pseudo mumble: Woengus
Y a moyen de m'enregistrer svp? merci

----------


## SuperChamO

Salut,

je viens m'enregistrer :

Pseudo  : Chamoulox

merci d'avance 

vous voulez un gif ?



même si le pseudo rigolo c'est tentant  ::P: 

(c'est dur de trouver un gif avec un chameau)

----------


## kojin

Salut, 

je suis là pour m’enregistrer 

Pseudo : koko




héhé, merci !

----------


## Gemini44

Bonjour à tous !

Un petit message pour vous demander d'avoir la gentillesse de m'enregistrer sur le Mumble.

Pseudo : Gemini44

Ceci afin que je puisse faire partager le son de ma voix.


Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## xviniette

Salut ! 

Je cherche de la compagnie  ::'(:  et à partagez de grands moments entre Canards !

Pseudo : Xviniette



Merci !

----------


## Lili

Ok, comme je suis une ouf-guedin (quoi j'utilise une expression des années 80 ??!§§§) je viens d'enregistrer : Chamoulox, Gemini44, Koko, Woengus et Xviniette.
PAF !!!! Et Welcome.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Lili vous êtes trop forte !  ::o:

----------


## Frock

Yo! J'aimerais pouvoir rager librement avec les Canards! S'il vous plait....

Pseudo : Frock



Merci!

----------


## philwoodrama

Salut les coincoins
Mon pseudo sur mumble : tete_de_brique

Merci ! :-)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## philwoodrama

Houuuuu, super ! merci !

----------


## Dazou

Hey les canards ! 
Un petit sésame pour le Dazou. Merci  :;):

----------


## Bilbut

Allez, je me jette à l'eau ! Un petit accès au Mumble CPC s'il vous plait.



Pseudo : Bilbut

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## DelaF0nK

Coin !

J'me permet ? un petit pass pour vocaliser avec vous en manœuvrant des gros trucs !  je veux sWing sur elite  ::wub:: 




Et parce que je suis serieux j'ai du rab de Gif ! 



(Aucun canard n'a subi de mauvais traitement durant l'elaboration de ce Gif  ::P:  )

----------


## lhf

hello, après avoir réinstallé mumble, je me rend compte que je ne peux plus lire le mail avec le certif, merci microsoft... Puis je avoir l'autorisation de me co svp.



merci d'avance.

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les deux au-dessus.

---------- Post added at 21h39 ---------- Previous post was at 21h38 ----------

Poil au cul.

----------


## Srobin

Salut salut, mon pseudo sur le mumble c'est : Srobin
Et le gif rigolo :
Merci :D

----------


## Sao

Oui.

----------


## Madri

J'ai invité un pote à me rejoindre sur mumble pour jouer avec lui à GTA V  ::):  C'est un gentil garçon répondant au pseudo de vintagedomino, vous pouvez me le validez s'il vous plait ? Merci !

----------


## Sao

Ouih.

----------


## pharmajoe

Salut, je dois rejoindre le crew CPC GTA 5 sur mumble, mon pseudo est Joe13010
Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Sao

Oui !
Mr BarJoe13010, bienvenue.

----------


## CzB

Suite a la réinstallation de Mumble sur un nouveau PC mon ancien certificat qui date un peu (2012) et que je n'avais pas utilisé depuis un moment ne fonctionne plus, je n'ai pas les droits pour rentrer dans un salon, est-ce normal ?

Pseuso : CzB

Merci !

----------


## tonkar

hello les canards!

Après moult années loin du mumble, j'ai changé de machine et mon chien a mangé mon certificat! Je lui ai bien fait boire du rhum pour qu'il le vomisse, mais rien à faire il tient trop bien alcohol depuis le temps...
Mon pseudo est tonkar
Du coup serait-il possible :
- de me ré-enregistrer avec ce pseudo?
- de me dire de me connecter avec un autre pseudo?
- de me fournir du laxatif canin?

En vous remerquiant!
Bien cordialement,

Coin

----------


## Vader_666

Czb, tu n'es pas sur le serveur pour le moment, je ne peux pas t'enregistrer (enfin vu le temps tu t'es peut-être lassé hier soir, ce que je peux comprendre xD) Retente ta chance aujourd'hui  ::): 

Tonkar, je n'ai pas de trace d'un utilisateur portant ton pseudo, tu as un soucis en te connectant ? Si non, patiente dans la mare aux canard qu'un admin t'enregistre  ::): 

---------- Post added at 09h56 ---------- Previous post was at 08h52 ----------

Canard, canardes, bonjour.

Le mumble fait actuellement face à un problème empêchant les utilisateurs de s'y connecter. Nos équipes sont à pied d'oeuvre afin de trouver la source du problème et de le corriger au plus vite.

Je vous propose donc d'aller acheter en attendant un brin de muguet pour vos proches et passer une bonne fête du travail.

Merci pour votre compréhension :3

*s'éloigne*

*voix venant de loin*
Bon bordel qui s'est qu'a encore oublié de renouveler l'abonnement du serveur là, c'est pas sérieux, on passe encore pour des branques !  ::|: 

Non, en vrai on sait pas encore ce qu'il se passe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## haik

Pour l'équipe des bô admins du Mumble, sur le pont un jour de fête de travail:

----------


## TreeShepherd

Pour leur boulot faut un peu plus qu'un simple brin...



---------- Post added at 10h43 ---------- Previous post was at 10h40 ----------

Pro Tip du jour : ne pas chercher "muguet" en anglais dans google image sans rajouter "flower" derrière... :Gerbe:

----------


## Sao

Hé c'est gentil ça !

----------


## MoB

Roh merci ca me fait tout chaud dans mon petit cœur pourrit de modérateur tortionnaire.  :Emo:

----------


## CzB

[QUOTE=Vader_666;8862546]Czb, tu n'es pas sur le serveur pour le moment, je ne peux pas t'enregistrer (enfin vu le temps tu t'es peut-être lassé hier soir, ce que je peux comprendre xD) Retente ta chance aujourd'hui  ::): 

Oui je me suis un peu sur la console du coup, c'est pas plus mal c'est plus relaxant que de se prendre fessée sur fessée à Heroes of the Storm !  ::|: 

Je vais laisser Mumble tourner en attendant que l'on puisse s'y reconnecter et vais méditer un peu vu le temps pourri  !  ::zzz::

----------


## TreeShepherd

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est tout mumble qui est down.
Aucun de mes serveurs ne sont accessibles...

----------


## Gøtcha_

Nop jsuis sur mumble avec des potes, le CPC est down mais pas tous !  :;):

----------


## Guindoulien

> J'ai comme l'impression que c'est tout mumble qui est down.
> Aucun de mes serveurs ne sont accessibles...


Les mien le sont donc non ce n'est pas tout mumble.

----------


## tisste

Serveur down chez moi aussi !

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Les mien le sont donc non ce n'est pas tout mumble.


Oki je vais voir de mon coté alors du coup.

----------


## MoB

Mumble est revenu. Viendez on est bien bien bien.

----------


## tonkar

> Tonkar, je n'ai pas de trace d'un utilisateur portant ton pseudo, tu as un soucis en te connectant ? Si non, patiente dans la mare aux canard qu'un admin t'enregistre


Génial merci pour l'enregistrement c'est tout bon! Ca mérite au moins une demi douzaine de brins de muguet!

Pour le pseudo étrange, j'avais peut-être un pseudo différent à l'époque... dans tous las cas là c'est parfait, merci encore.

----------


## MoB

Et au passage, Tonkar et CzB enregistrés.

----------


## brioche22

pouvez vous m'accepter sur le mumble svp 

fusil-vert     

-^^° 

merci !

----------


## salakis

La meme pour moi siouplay  ::): 

Salakis


Merci d'avance!

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Revolver-Bleu et Caprice_des_Dieux.

----------


## salakis

> Fait pour Revolver-Bleu et Caprice_des_Dieux.


Mais... Mais...  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Sao

Le titre  du topic et le premier post tu liras.

----------


## salakis

> Le titre  du topic et le premier post tu liras.


Han... Je l'ai lu en plus, mais je ne m'en suis pas souvenu...

----------


## Flipmode

C'est possible un chan Dirty Bomb ?

----------


## Demosys

Bonjour, 

Je demande humblement l'accès au serveur Mumbl pour me joindre à vous.



Merci  ::):

----------


## MoB

> C'est possible un chan Dirty Bomb ?


C'est pas comme si il existait déjà depuis longtemps.


Et fait pour Demosys.

----------


## kamoolox

Bonjour a tous, 

C'est non sans une grande émotion que je demande accès au mumble.



Cordialment,

Kamoolox

----------


## 15b

Après 7 jours d'errance en âme damnée, je sollicite les gardiens pour la reprise de mon titre, passant ainsi de "15_Pouces_CRT" à "15" SVP

----------


## CaMarchePas

15 tout court ça va être trop court non ? Me semble que c'est 3 caractères minimum non ?

----------


## Aldareis

Salut, 

Pouvez vous m'ajouter sur le serveur mumble ? 

Pseudo : Aldareis


Merci !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Salut, pouvez vous m'inscrire sur le mumble CPC s'il vous plait ?

Pseudo : Yog-Sothoth

Pour le gif j'ai cherché longtemps. Je voulais le plus politiquement correct et le moins offensant, à notre époque c'est important.
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit drôle, à vrai dire je ne pense pas, mais il est clean.
Si ça vous aide, vous pouvez imaginer que le chat pète en même temps.



(Sinon une question, c'est déjà arrivé que quelqu'un mette "Tu mets ton pseudo ici" en utilisateur ?)

EDIT : Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Yog-Sothoth et 15b je t'ai renommé 15b  ::):

----------


## RastaRocket

Bonjour, je voudrais venir glander sur votre mumbeul  ::):  Je suis RastaRocket
Ci-joint une gif.
Bonne réception
http://i.imgur.com/0HRcom2.gifv

----------


## Frock

> Yo! J'aimerais pouvoir rager librement avec les Canards! S'il vous plait....
> 
> Pseudo : Frock
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/24c0...74cb3cb1eb.jpg
> 
> Merci!


J'arrive pas à poster de gif mais une image de Britney c'est pareil non? 

Merci!

----------


## Silversthorm

B'jour, je demande aussi un petit acces au mumble !


Silversthorm

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour RastaRocket et Silversthorm.

Frock, faut être sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Frock

> C'est fait pour RastaRocket et Silversthorm.
> 
> Frock, faut être sur le serveur


Ah ok my bad  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Frock, tu peux te déplacer maintenant  ::):

----------


## FedKass

Salut a tous,
Je souhaiterais si possible moi aussi rejoindre votre Mumble (pseudo: Tigerfrog). Aucune idee en ce qui concerne l'integration des GIFs donc voila ma tentative:

[IMG] GIF Hyper Trololol [/IMG]

Par avance, merci.

----------


## 15b

Disons que cela fera l'affaire Vader_666  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

T'façons, on peut pas te mettre moins de trois caractères donc faut que ça fasse l'affaire  :;):

----------


## DespoziKaire

Bonsoir  ::): 

Vous avez une salle CS:GO active ? Je viens de lire la première page (jusqu'à trucs et astuces pour le moment  ::ninja:: )

----------


## FedKass

Autre tentative - Pseudo: Tigerfrog - Merci!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Tigerfrog  ::): 

DespoziKaire oui il y a des salles CS:GO, dans la section FPS.

----------


## Krimat

Bonjour,
Pseudo: Krimat74

----------


## L'etranger

Petite demande d'accès au Mumble  ::): 
Pseudo Mumble : Fendercaster



 ::O:

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux au dessus.

----------


## Enerial

Demande d’accès au mumble  ::):  pseudo souhaiter : Enerial      url.jpg

----------


## omikami

Bonjour,
Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer sur le serveur, merci d'avance !  :;): 
Pseudo: omikkami

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux du dessus.

----------


## belreinuem

Bonjour,

petite demande d'acces.
Pseudo: Belreinuem

----------


## MoB

Fait pour le monsieur au dessus.

----------


## belreinuem

Merci.

----------


## exta

Hello!

Mon absence d'enregistrement fait pleurer le docteur !



Est-il possible d'y remédier ? Pseudo : Exta

Je suis sûr que le docteur sera super content !

Merci  ::):

----------


## PsyNeo

Ola,

Est ce que vous pourriez accepter ma demande d'accès?
Merci!

Pseudo: PsyNeo

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Exta et Psyneo (pas par moi pour le second  ::): )

----------


## exta

Merci \o/ Le docteur est content !

----------


## Sicarius

Hello ! un gentil modo pourrait m'enregistrer svp ?  :;): 
pseudo : Sikarius



Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Ça a été fait par un autre admin  ::):

----------


## Sicarius



----------


## Krogort

C'est bizzare, mon vieux certificat ne fonctionne plus.
Quelqu'un pourrait me réenregistrer ?

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Krimat

> Fait pour les deux au dessus.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Hardballer

Bonjour,
pseudo: Hardballer




merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## atomicJo

Hello,
pouvez-vous m'ajouter siouplait ?

pseudo: atomicJo



Merci !

----------


## ShinSH

atomicJo c'est fait.

----------


## cretinette

Bonsoir,

Un admin peut t'il m'autoriser l'accès au mumble ? 
Pseudo : Hirzwen

merci  ::):

----------


## Ardaan Serus

Bonjour bonjour,

C'est pour un petit enregistrement.

Alors pseudo sur le mumble:

Ardaan

----------


## Sao

Yep c'est fait.

----------


## Ardaan Serus



----------


## BlueSwing

Hello, pourriez-vous m'ajouter sur Mumble ? 

Pseudo : BlueSwing

Merci !

----------


## Sao

Oui.

----------


## Ill Skarginson

Salut, y'a moyen d'être ajouté sur mumble ? Ill_Skarginson le pseudo !

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Ill_Skarginson.

----------


## Ill Skarginson

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Hirzwen  ::):

----------


## Sellig

Bonjour et coin !

Installation d'ordi toute fraîche, et bien sur certificat plus là...

Pseudo : Sellig

Merci !  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Selligue.

----------


## Sellig

Lol, merci !  ::):

----------


## Sao

Selliguedeschampions

----------


## MoB

Très bon je prends !

----------


## Illusive Man

Hop !

Possible d'être ajouté au serveur les coin coins ? 
Pseudo : Illusive_Man

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Picoflops

Salutations,

Pourriez-vous m'ajouter ?
Mon pseudo : Picoflops.

Merci d'avance ! =)

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les 2 du dessus  ::):

----------


## MadMat

Demande d'enregistrement pour *[EUG]MadMat*

----------


## Ekidnaa

Salut à tous,
Mon pseudo c'est Ekidnaa et I like to party !

Merci d'avance pour l'enregistrement.

----------


## Illusive Man

Merci beaucoup =)

----------


## Sao

[EUG]MadMat, c'est bon !

----------


## Picoflops

Merci pour l'enregistrement !

----------


## MadMat

Merci

----------


## Ekidnaa

Bon, il semblerait que je me sois déjà connecté il y a bien longtemps avec ce pseudo... Bien entendu j'ai plus du tout l'ancien certif' donc c'est la lose. Y'aurait moyen de réinitialiser tout ça ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## DARKDDR

Bonjour, pouvez m'ajouter svp pseudo Darkddr

----------


## noograss

Bonjour,

Je voudrais avoir accès au mumble  ::):  noograss

----------


## Lili

C'est fait noograss.

----------


## alksis

Salut !
pouvez-vous m'enregistrer, pseudo : alksis
Merci bien !

----------


## MoB

Ah le gif qui passe pas. C'est ballot ça quand même. Fait pour Alksis_au_bon_lait_de_brebis.

----------


## vbks

Salut, merci de m'enregistrer svp  ::): 
Pseudal : Vbks

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Vbks.

----------


## vbks

Merci  :^_^:

----------


## carma

Coin.

Un enregistrement s'il vous plait (Carma)

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Carma.

----------


## Flalou

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'enregistrer sur le Mumble ? 

Pseudo : Flalou



Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Flalou  ::):

----------


## Ketzeur

Hello,
Pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble svp ?
Pseudo : Ketzeur

----------


## MoB

Fait pour le monsieur au dessus.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Mortel ton gif Ketzeur !  ::lol::

----------


## Alragan

Yop !  ::): 
Voici mon pseudo pour être sur le mumble: Alragan


Vous imaginez pas le temps passé pour savoir comment insérer un gif.

----------


## Dispix

Une petite certif siouplé  ::'(: 

Pseudo : dspx

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Stoah

Bonjour à tous  :;): 

Petit poste afin de pouvoir intégrer le génialissime mumble Canard Pc !!!

Merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Comme Carma a eu le syndrome gros doigts il a eu son certif remplacé en Karma_is_a_Bitch. Rappelle nous dans une semaine avec un gif de te remettre ton pseudo  :;): 

@Stoah, il faut que tu sois connecté pour cela.

----------


## Flipmode

J'avais pas mis de gif quand je me suis fais enregistrer ya quelques ... années.



Ya pas moyen de changer le nom du chan bombe dégueulasse en ... dirty bomb ?

----------


## Flubber

> J'avais pas mis de gif quand je me suis fais enregistré ya quelques ... années.
> 
> http://replygif.net/i/1502.gif
> 
> Ya pas moyen de changer le nom du chan bombe dégueulasse en ... dirty bomb ?


Non à cause de la "Loi n° 94–665 du 4 août 1994 relative à l’emploi de la langue française".

----------


## pollinux

Yop Yop je suis sur le mumble j'attends la validation 

Pollinux

----------


## Sao

Ouaip !

----------


## DARKDDR

Un probleme avec mon pseudo?

----------


## Merkuro

Bonjour, 

pouvez vous m'enregistrer ? 

pseudo : Merkuro et supprimer l'ancien svp (s'il existe encore)

Je vous aime mes seigneurs et merci !

----------


## Creatux

Yop les gens , un pti geste siouplait pour Creatux sur le mumble !  :B):

----------


## nagatsuki

Salut, si vous pouviez m'enregistrer sur mumble ce serait cool merci. Mon pseudo est nagatsuki.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux au dessus.

----------


## nrvn

Bonsoir ! 

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer sur Mumble svp ?

pseudo : nrvn

----------


## JackBauer

Hello  ::): 

Je suis sur Mumble, avec le pseudo GhostBird, en attente de validation si possible  ::): 


Et le gif d'usage !



Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Ishar

Hello.

Un petit enregistrement sur le Mumble  s'il vous plait..

Pseudo Mumble : Ishar

----------


## littleman

Fiouuu, j'ai retrouvé mon certificat de y'a X années que je m'étais envoyé dans mes mails...J'avais bien lu la page 1 à l'époque on dirait...
Faut quand même se faire enregistrer?

Pseudo: [CPC] Littleman ou Littleman tout court (c'est hard-codé dans le certif??)

A part ça...autant d'efforts pour me faire rire - Dans un univers alternatif:

Danke Sehr

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Littleman.

----------


## browarr

Coin coin !
Un 'tit enregistrement Mumble s'iou plait: Browarr

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Browarr  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

GhostBird c'est fait

----------


## littleman

> Tu es enregistré Littleman.


Bien urbain.


EDIT: mouais en fait ça marche plus  ::(:   ::(:  J'étais connecté et autorisé ce matin...puis après reboot, impossible de revenir. Il me dit mauvais certif ou besoin de mot de passe... Un p'tit coup de main?
REDIT: ça remarche, mais pas sur mon ancien certif. Pas grave.

----------


## Sheldor

Salutations et pour continuer, soumettons donc sans plus surseoir le nom de certicat « *Beltutu* », si sobrement farfelu, qu'il vous sera affablement prié de régulariser.

Coulées de lave, messieurs, à vous sécher bien hâves les parties :

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Beltutu même si j'aurai presque préféré une absence de gif pour renommer en Beaututu §§§

----------


## CasseThor

Et un ptit cadeau pour les admins pour mainbeule fait avec Totoshop
pseudo:Thorrrrrrr (7R)

----------


## MoB

Roh vous êtes pas drôle à tous mettre des gifs. Ca aurait été tellement plus sympa Tothor §§
Bon bah fait pour Thorrrrrrr.

----------


## TheRealBigJim

bonjour,

Pouvez vous m'accepter svp.

mon id est therealbigjim

merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

Check.

----------


## Alchimist

En changeant de Pc j'ai oublié de save mon certificat comme un con, du coup si quelqu'un passe mon id est Alchimist.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Alchimist  ::):

----------


## Yorkmouth

Salut, quelqu'un sait comment importer son certif cpc dans pumble (mumble android) ?
EDIT: j'ai trouvé, il y a un dossier Pumble dans /storage/emulated/0/Pumble il suffit de le coller dedans et de l'utiliser par défaut.

----------


## Clydopathe

Yop! pourriez-vous valider Clydopathe svp? j'ai perdu le certificat de mon ancien compte comme un boulet...

----------


## vaanrazor

Sa c'est moi dès que  mon bouclier perds une barre 

Allez soyez gentils, ajoutez moi donc à la Matrice sous le nom de "CMDR _ Vanarazor"

ps: Je viens tout de même d'apprendre a mettre un gif pour l'occasion!!  ::):  :B):  :B):  :B):  :B):

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai enregistré Vanarazor  ::):

----------


## MoB

Ce gif me rend fou ... je vais m'en resservir.

----------


## Woo

Bonjour, pourriez-vous enregistrer "Woo-sayo" s'il vous plaît. J'ai mon ancien certificat que j'ai importer mais je n'arrive pas me déplacer sur le serveur mumble. Merci ^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Clydopathe

> Yop! pourriez-vous valider Clydopathe svp? j'ai perdu le certificat de mon ancien compte comme un boulet...


Pour moi aussi svp  ::):

----------


## DividedByZero

Bonjour,

Je me suis déjà connecté il y a maintenant fort longtemps, et ça n'a plus l'air de fonctionner. Id : DividedByZero



Merci !

----------


## Jelk

Salut, je suis connecté sur le mumble, mais mon certif n'a plus l'air de fonctionner.

ID: Jelk   svp  ::): .

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux ci dessus  ::):

----------


## DividedByZero

Merci !

----------


## Clydopathe

Et pas pour le troisième?  ::(:

----------


## Sao

Beh, t'es pas connecté.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ha oui, j'avais oublié ce détail, mea culpa.

----------


## tr4cid

Yop, il semblerais que le certif que j'ai sauvegardé pue la fiente... quelqu'un aurais l'amabilité de m'activer/réactiver?

tr4cid

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Clydopathe et tr4cid  ::):

----------


## tr4cid

Merci

----------


## Joky

Bonsoir les gens.

Puisje viendre sur le mumble ? Pseudo Joky  ::): 



Merci.

----------


## Clydopathe

Merci et super pseudo enregistré, on me l'avais jamais faite  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Joky, c'est fait  ::): 

Clydopathe, si tu veux récupérer un pseudo moins culinaire, passe déposer un petit message ici dans une semaine ^^

----------


## Joky



----------


## Ishar

Hello 

Je refais une petite demande pour le mumble, s'il vous plait  ::): 
Id: Ishar

Et un autre gif:

----------


## Lili

C'est bon Ishar, tu es enregistré.

----------


## zestorm

hello, 

Il semble que je ne puisse plus me connecter au mumble canard PC  ::(: 

Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de m'enregistrer à nouveau ?

Pseudo : zestorm

----------


## Shapa

Yow, un gentil admin pourrait il enregistrer Poulette?

----------


## Vader_666

Poulette est enregistré  ::):

----------


## Shapa



----------


## Sunkyboy

Hello ! Vous pouvez m'ajouter ?
Pseudo: Sunkyboy !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Sunkyboy.

----------


## Rebloschonsky

Hello! pourriez-vous m'enregistrer svp ? pseudo : Reblosch

Merci  ::): 

et hop voici un petit gif fait maison  ::P:

----------


## JackBauer

> GhostBird c'est fait


Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai beau avoir le "MumbleAutomaticCertificateBackupdemesdeux", suite à un formatage, je suis plus reconnu (_demande de mot de passe_).
Du coup, si vous pouviez effacer mon ancien certificat, ce serait plutôt cool.
J'aimerais bien savoir aussi à quoi c'est dû, ça m'évitera de redemander si ça m'arrive.

----------


## Mr Navette

Promis j'ai cherché mon certif, promis.  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Débizou.

----------


## Shadax

Bonsoir.
Petite question : j'ai perdu mon certificat mumble CPC, et j'aurais voulu savoir s'il y avait moyen d'en avoir un autre.

Bon, celui-là est connu, mais j'ai du mal à le placer  ::P:

----------


## Vader_666

Shadax, MrNavette et Reblosh, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Shadax

Merci !

----------


## Silent

Est ce qu'un admin pourrait enregistrer Silent?


Merci

----------


## kikekoi

Salut ô admin,
le pouvoir est fait pour en abuser.

justement je te propose de m'autoriser à utiliser le chat mumble de canard pc pour aller faire du wargame european escalation...

si ca ce n'est pas un chouette abus de pouvoir, qu'est-ce qu'il l'est ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Chaussette

Hello les canetons !

Pouvez-vous m'enregistrer sur Mumble ? Pseudo : Chaussette



C'est pour faire des braquages sur GTA 5  ::wub::

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour kikekoi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Est ce qu'un admin pourrait enregistrer Silent?
> http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/...r_667/gif9.gif
> 
> Merci


Oh putain le coup de nostalgie !  ::'(:   ::love::

----------


## Silent

> Oh putain le coup de nostalgie !


Haaaa, je me sent moins seul d'un coup  ::P:

----------


## Vader_666

Chaussette et Silent c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

Bon, je réitère ma demande car mon ordinateur s'était mis en veille donc déco du serveur Mumble...

Pseudal : Chaussette

Et un deuxième GIF pour le coup, dans le même registre :


---------- Post added at 18h39 ---------- Previous post was at 18h39 ----------




> Chaussette et Silent c'est fait


Wow, ste rapidité !! Merci !!  ::):

----------


## Silent

> Chaussette et Silent c'est fait


merci

----------


## kikekoi

merci, merci.

----------


## nrvn

> Bonsoir ! 
> 
> Pouvez vous m'enregistrer sur Mumble svp ?
> 
> pseudo : nrvn
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...c188a5a06e.gif


Petit rappel ^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait nrvn  ::):

----------


## Nopitch

Salut, ce soir j'ai rendez vous avec des canards sur un parking de Los Santos pour comparer nos Kuruma. 
Je pourrais avoir un acces Mumble svp ?

Pseudo Nopitch

----------


## Flubber

> Salut, ce soir j'ai rendez vous avec des canards sur un parking de Los Santos pour comparer nos Kuruma. 
> Je pourrais avoir un acces Mumble svp ?
> 
> Pseudo Nopitch
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Zutt8OT.gif


C'est fait.

----------


## MrLuss

Je sais bien que ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu ... mais pourquoi m'avoir retiré mes droits ?

----------


## Epsi

Hey, peut-on m'enregistrer sur Mumble siouplait? 
Ca serait : Epsi

Voilà, des bisous.

----------


## MrZog

Bonsoir, je voudrais bien une petite place sur Mumble siouplééééééé.
Le pseudo, ça serait "MrZog".

Meuuuuurci à vous  ::):

----------


## Coltaine

Hello,
Merci de m'enregistrer svp. "Coltaine" sur mumble aussi.

----------


## Vader_666

MrZog, c'est fait.

Coltaine, faut être connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Coltaine

J'y vais mais je bataille avec le gif...

----------


## MrZog

> MrZog, c'est fait.
> 
> Coltaine, faut être connecté sur le serveur


 Merci !

----------


## Shep1

Coucou,
Ça fait quelques temps que je suis pas passé sur le TS et a mon grand damne j'ai un soucis de certificat. Je tiens a préciser que je n'ai pas changé de hardware depuis ma dernière connexion.
Je peut me connecter sur le serveur mais je suis mute en vert  ::ninja::  et je ne peut plus me switcher...
J'ai essayé de remettre mon certificat que j'ai bien conservé sur le cloud, rien n'y fais.
Dites moi ce que je fais de mal !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Shep.

----------


## moukito

Bongour, merki de bien bouloir enregistrer Moukito (moi-même du coup) vous seriez bien zaimables.

La bise.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Moukito.

----------


## DJMaverick

Salutations !!

Un petit enregistrement sur le mumble serait elle possible ?
En vous remerciant par avance, j'attend sagement dans la marre

j'oubliai, pseudo "Duke" (en rapport à WoT, raison de ma venue  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Tana

Bonjour,
n'étant pas venu depuis un petit moment, j'ai besoin d'être re-enregistré

Pseudo Mumble : Malofes

Merci




Edit : merci.

----------


## rafy800

Bonjour !

J'aimerais être enregistrer avec le même pseudo !


Merci d'avance !

----------


## quiqui

Bonjour quelqu'un pour m'enregistrer ? 
pseudo: killertank(mumble)  sur le forum: QUIQUI (je vien de postuler)

----------


## Coltaine

Pseudo : check !
Gif : check !
Mumble : check !
Paré au déconnage !

----------


## Crayle

Bonjour,

j'ai l'impression que j'ai aussi besoin d'être réenregistré, sous le même pseudo qu'ici...  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Sanakan

Je retente:

La période de 1 semaine étant passée, je peux avoir un changement de nom de TTC vers TCC?

----------


## Koryo

pouvez vous m'enregistrer sur le mumble s'il vous plait ^^  je me prénomine Koryo  ::): 
http://s3images.coroflot.com/user_fi...hxClZE2ix_.jpg

----------


## Lili

C'est fiat pour Grammaton, Crayle et TCC.

----------


## KingSize

Salut, je souhaiterais m'inscrire sous le pseudo KingSize.



et ça c'est cadeau



Merci d'avance.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait KingSize  ::):

----------


## Core7

Bizarre, je n'étais pas venu depuis septembre et la en me connectant sur Mumble, je ne peux aller dans aucun chan  ::(: 
J'ai un certificat et tout pourtant  ::o: 
Peux-tu m'enregistrer s'il te plait ? Mon pseudo : Core_9_

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avgM7zW_460sv.mp4

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Core7

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## grammaton

Bonjour,

Mes problèmes de certificats réglés, est-ce possible de m'enregistrer pour que je joue à HOTS avec les canards ?

PSeudo : grammaton
je suis connecté présentement jusque ce soir je vais laisser allumer merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait grammaton  ::):

----------


## grammaton

Nickel merci beaucoup à vous !

----------


## moukito

Bonjour,

Un petit compte pour Mumble svp, désolé pour le nom : HumphreyBinfuffey

----------


## Visslar

Je veux bien qu'on m'enregistre aussi : Crazralfrill

Merci  ::):

----------


## Kaneki

*Bonsoir Je voudrais aussi être enregistrer je suis connectée sur le serveur en tant que Kaneki merci*

----------


## Vader_666

Crazralfrill, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Visslar

Merci  :;):

----------


## Locknroll

Salut les admins, j'aimerais un petit enregistrement  ::):  : locknroll

----------


## Zintag

Bonjour,

J'ai bien entendu omis de sauvegarder mon certificat avant de réinstaller windows. Je suis désormais Zintag_ 

Merci :3

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas allé sur le mumble, mais j'ai toujours mon compte (gros_bidule) et certificat chargé qui va bien (expire en 2031). 
>> Parcontre je n'arrive plus à joindre le moindre canal, ça me dit que je n'ai pas les droits (access denied). Ai-je loupé quelquechose ?
Mumble 1.2.8, Win 8.1.
Thx.

----------


## Lili

C'est bon pour Locknroll !!

----------


## Draxx

Tiens pareil que gros_bidule, j'étais avec Draxx sur le chan BRINK. Du coup plus de droits d'entrée. Comment faisons-nous ?

----------


## Locknroll

> C'est bon pour Locknroll !!


 Merci Lili  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Draxx et Gros_bidule  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Keye

Hello,

Je voudrais m'enregistrer sur votre serveur Mumble svp  ::): 

Merci d'avance.

PS: Mon pseudo est Keye

----------


## CrocodiX

Bonjour,

J'aimerais un enregistrement pour le nom de CrocodiX (je suis dans la salle d'accueil)

Ah et :



Désolé si elle a déjà été postée^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux précédents  ::):

----------


## CrocodiX

Merci  ::):

----------


## kicharkut

Salut un p'tit enregistrement serait cool merci
Cadeau : gif perso de mon fils 


edit : avec mon pseudo c'est mieux : KicharKut

----------


## Kobal

Salut les canards, 
J'aimerais bien vous rejoindre sur le serveur mumble, avec le pseudo Kobal

----------


## remy03

Bonjour pourriez vous m'activer : remy02

----------


## flochy

Voilà qui est fait. Vogue petite biquette ! Et toi aussi petit chat. Et heu... lève-toi et marche KicharKut !

----------


## kicharkut

> Voilà qui est fait. Vogue petite biquette ! Et toi aussi petit chat. Et heu... lève-toi et marche KicharKut !


 :^_^: 

Merci  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

Hello les potes !

Petit soucis : j'utilise fréquemment mumble cpc sur mon pc de jeu, là j'aimerais le faire tourner sur mon petit pc mais impossible de me connecter... C'est bizarre non ?
J'ai râté quelque chose ?

----------


## mouttybouh

Coucou les copains.

Je veux des copains, vous acceptez les copains ?
Mouthon sur le server, merci les copains.




A plus les copains.

[Edit] Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait.

----------


## salakis

Bonjour  ::): 

J'ai purge ma peine, serait il possible que Caprice_des_dieux redevienne Salakis svp  ::): 



Merci d'avance!

----------


## Xavyerfr

Salut 
Je me demande si se serait possible de pouvoir changer mon pseudo ? Je traine souvent sur les Chans de Cs Go et je voudrais changer mon pseudo de Khuzdrix par Xav








Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Salakis  ::):  Bêêêêêêê ^^

---------- Post added at 21h07 ---------- Previous post was at 21h06 ----------

C'est fait Xav.  ::):

----------


## salakis

Yay! Merci!

----------


## Xavyerfr

Merki !

----------


## Childeric

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai faire enregistrer mon pseudonyme "Childeric" sur le mumble de CanardPC si cela est possible.

Par avance merci !

Cordialement.

P.S. : Mon Gif ci-dessous.

----------


## Smoofy

Salut les Copains.

Y'aurait moyen de me faire enregistrer sur vos serveur? Sous le doux pseudo de Smoofy.

Merci beaucoup!






Comment ça j'ai oublié quelque chose?

----------


## Enze

Tiens mon certificat marche plus  ::(: 



Pseudo : Enze

----------


## Flubber

T'as du bol, chui la ce matin.

----------


## Miniwaz

Certificat perdu avec mon disque mort  :Emo: 



Je suis dans la mare aux canards, merci pour votre temps  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Miniwaz  ::):

----------


## heresia

Suite au changement de mon PC, j'ai perdu le certificat mumble, pourrait on me le redonner ?

merci  ::):

----------


## drizzt1611

Yop !

Bah c'est juste pour obtenir le droit à la parole sur le mumble, comme tout le monde sur ce topic normalement  ::): 

Comme je suis super original, le pseudo mumble c'est aussi drizzt1611  ::): 

et pour le gif :
Fait main  ::):

----------


## Caoiette

Salut qui suis-je : 6 pied sous la neige   caoiette 28 ans qui cherche du fun et autre chose xD
mes coup coeur ::wub:: 
je croix qu'il y a pas bcp de Supérieur ^^ qui joue ou qui est sur le fofo xD
10514640_10202405468242556_388281555442900327_n.jpg 
20140706_103504.jpg 
Notre-Dame-de-Bonsecours-20111009-00213.jpg
Bonny qui fume.jpg
20140706_102420.jpg

----------


## Atar

Salut les gens, je rejoins de nouveau le mumble avec des immigrés sympas. Pas de problème pour mon certif, mais c'est possible d'inviter les gens suivants :
scorpio12
KingMaazZ
Sharkys94
Oberon69

C'est pour rejoindre le clan des canards sur Warframe, merci, bisous.

Promis, ce sont des gens très soigneux et très propres...

----------


## Askatar

Bonjour a tous,

Si un admin veux bien m'enregistrer sur mumble  ::): 

pseudo : Aska

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour :
Aska
Sharkys94
Oberon69
drizzt1611
heresia
caoiette

----------


## ian0delond

Salut il me faut un certificat pour le mumble.

ian0delond

S'IL VOUS PLAIT !


please  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait ian0delond  ::):

----------


## ian0delond

Merci  ::):

----------


## Atar

Merci Vader_666, Je ferais signe quand les deux derniers seront connectés  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour scorpio12 et KingMaazZ  ::):

----------


## Vragrujo

Peut on m'enregistrer : Vragrujo et pour le gif pas j'en ai pas...

----------


## DdsT

> Bonjour !
> Un admin sympa pour m'enregistrer ?
> ID : DdsT
> En cadeau une technique qui peut s'avérer utile si vous avez des cornes :
> http://i.imgur.com/Qh5n4fP.gif


Rebonjour, ça fait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas connecté et malgré ma précédente inscription et mon certificat toujours présent, le serveur ne me connaît plus  ::(: 

Je refais donc une demande, même pseudo, DdsT.
Aller, un petit selfie pour la route :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait DdsT  ::):

----------


## DdsT

Merci !

----------


## Shurin

Salut les gentils admins!
J'ai quelque peu oublié de sauvegarder mon certificat en changeant de pc il y a déjà quelques mois et me revoila (sans certificat).
Je voudrais bien une petite autorisation pour aller dire coucou aux autres canardous!
Merci d'avance!

Et mon pseudo aussi: Shurin

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut que tu sois connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Haloman59

Salut ! 

Nouveau PC donc besoin d'un enregistrement svp  ::sad:: 

http://imgur.com/r/gifs/GLkOyvO

Pi si par la même occasion on pouvait m'expliquer comment afficher un gif ça m'aiderait bien  :tired:  merci

----------


## Shurin

> Il faut que tu sois connecté pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer


Oui, autant pour moi  ::unsure::

----------


## Zorglomme

Coincoin,

Un admin pourrait-il me réautoriser sur le mmbl cpc pliz ? J'ai perdu mon ancien certif lors d'un changement de DD. Pseudal : Zorglomme.

merci  ::):

----------


## Voodoom

J'ai bien évidemment oublié de conserver mon certificat en formatant mon PC, il m'en faudrait un nouveau SVP !  ::): 
Pseudo : Voodoom

----------


## radiateur

Hello pour radiateur, contre un gif magnificient :



Merki  ::):

----------


## Arenot2be

Je ne peux me switch de chan !  ::o: 

Une âme charitable pour résoudre mon soucis ? 

Oui, ça fait un moment que je ne me suis pas connecté...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vader_666

Enregistré !  ::):

----------


## darklucky12

salut.
j'ai bêtement formaté mon pc sans sauvegarder mon certificat d'étude à la parlote sur mumble.
pouvez vous gentil Vader me réinscrire sur se channel de discutions qui sent bon la marre aux lapins
pseudo Darklucky12

merci 
(et pas tirer sur moi comme tu tire sur ses types)

----------


## Arenot2be

> Enregistré !


Merci beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Darklucky12, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu peux te reconnecter. Ensuite on devrait t'enregistrer à nouveau  ::):

----------


## Thorgal

Bonsoir,
J'ai installé Mumble en mai 2014 et j'avais obtenu un certificat.
Tout se passait bien et puis je ne me suis pas connecté depuis longtemps.
En me reconnectant sur mumble, je suis bloqué dans "la mare aux canards"... je ne sais pas du tout comment faire.
J'ai essayé "Configurer" importer un certificat, puis la même chose avec "Exporter" car oui j'avais suivi les précautions d'usage en le conservant de côté sait-on jamais ... ^^ Mais rien ne se passe. Je peux avoir un petit peu d'aide plz?

----------


## darklucky12

merki vader
je suis reconnecter il reste plus a ce que je m'enregistre

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Darklucky12  ::): 

Thorgal il faut que tu sois connecté  ::):

----------


## G@belourd

à peine le temps de faire un gosse qu'on vous oublie ici...
*
Hyperion1492*



thanks  :;):

----------


## Voodoom

> J'ai bien évidemment oublié de conserver mon certificat en formatant mon PC, il m'en faudrait un nouveau SVP ! 
> Pseudo : Voodoom
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NOOjhAP.gif


Je pense avoir été oublié.  ::):

----------


## Khildram

Bonjour à tous, est-il possible d'être enregistré sur le Mumble ?

pseudo: Khildram

Merci !

----------


## Croustimiel

Bonjour les coins. J'ai pas fait de bêtises cette fois et j'ai bien sauvegardé mon certificat.  ::): 
Par contre serait il possible de m'enregistrer aussi ?

Pseudo : Croustimiel.

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Croustimiel, Khildram et Hyperion1492.

Voodoom, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu peux te reconnecter, on t'enregistrera à nouveaux  ::):

----------


## Seraphin

Salut les modo ! Je m'étais pas rendu compte que le mumble était en basket mode. J'étais déjà enregistré dans le passé mais je me rend compte que ça n'est plus le cas puisque je ne peux plus entrer sur les channels ! Pouvez vous le faire s'il vous plait ? Merci d'avance ! 

Pseudo : Seraphin

----------


## Lili

C'est bon Seraphin.

----------


## Seraphin

Merci beaucoup. Hyper réactif chez CPC, attention au surmenage ^^

----------


## Haloman59

Coin !

J'avais oublié la partie sur le certificat, ce détail est réglé  :;):  En attente d'un enregistrement svp  ::wub::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Haloman59  ::):

----------


## Haloman59

Merci beaucoup :D

----------


## Croustimiel

Merci beaucoup. Des bisous.  ::wub::

----------


## Khildram

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## arkanon17

Bonjour, j'aimerai me faire enregistrer sur le serveur moin-moin crumble...ah non pardon coin-coin mumble (vanne n°1) :

1/ Pseudo : arkanon



2/ giffle animée (vanne n°2) : 




Avec mes 2 blagues et mon gif rigolo, suis-je apte ???

----------


## Voodoom

> Voodoom, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur. Tu peux te reconnecter, on t'enregistrera à nouveaux


Je suis connecté.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Non tu n'es pas connecté.  ::P: 

Pour arkanon c'est fait (pas par moi).

----------


## Aeronth

Qu'on m'enregistre, sinon je vais faire les yeux méchants.





(Même nom qu'ici, Aeronth. Merci d'avance !)

----------


## Lili

C'est bon Aeronth.

----------


## esoxlucius

Bonjour,
Pourriez vous m' enregistrer à nouveau car j' ai du reformater entièrement mon ordinateur et je n' ai plus le certificat et le serveur ne veux pas de moi sous le pseudo esoxlucius pour je ne sais quelle raison , sous le pseudo esoxlucius17

----------


## PopKorN

Salut tout le monde, 

J'ai un soucis impossible de rejoindre les salons sur le mumble pourtant j'ai eu la certification approuvé avec le GIF il y a quelques mois ( je retrouve pas mon post, y'a trop de pages ). 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?  :;):

----------


## Siscka

J'ai un certif avant je pouvais bouger de partout plus maintenant on peut m'enregistrer pls.

Et passez à TS un de ces jours.

----------


## Voodoom

> Non tu n'es pas connecté. 
> 
> Pour arkanon c'est fait (pas par moi).


Oui, désolé, évidemment ma box a planté peu après que j'ai posté ce message.  :tired: 
Je réessayerai demain.

----------


## esoxlucius17

> Bonjour,
> Pourriez vous m' enregistrer à nouveau car j' ai du reformater entièrement mon ordinateur et je n' ai plus le certificat et le serveur ne veux pas de moi sous le pseudo esoxlucius pour je ne sais quelle raison , sous le pseudo esoxlucius17


Bonjour , je suis connecté sur mumble esoxlucius 17 mais bloqué dans la mare aus canards ou je nage en rond si vous pouviez m' enregistrer

----------


## Siscka

> J'ai un certif avant je pouvais bouger de partout plus maintenant on peut m'enregistrer pls.
> 
> Et passez à TS un de ces jours.


Je suis là maintenant pendant tout midi.

----------


## Noocar

Noocar




Merci !

----------


## Carpette

> Noocar
> 
> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1e4mKv_460sv.mp4
> 
> Merci !


Noobcar ?
Nonocar ?

----------


## viirgill

Bonjour !

Pourriez-vous m'enregistrer sur le Mumble svp ?

pseudo: virgil

Merci :D

----------


## Noocar

C'est rectifié Carpette !

----------


## Voodoom

Je suis co à nouveau.

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Voodoom, Virgil, esoxlucius et Noobcar (Dédicace Crapette§§). Welcome everybody !

----------


## Noocar

Je suis victime d'une horrible injustice. *Pleure de façon excessivement convaincante*

----------


## Siscka

Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer je suis co.

Siiscka

----------


## Flubber

> Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer je suis co.
> 
> Siiscka


C'est fait.

----------


## BoulbilMax

Hello, jvoudrais être enregistré sur le mumble svp :D
Mon pseudo c'est Shazam
ty in advance
[IMG]wwww.gifrigolo.com[/IMG]

----------


## Lili

C'est bon Shazam.

----------


## Vargr

Coucou !
Pouvez-vous m'enregistrer ? J'ai importé mon vieux certificat mais je ne peux pas parler ou change de chan je suppose que ça viens de là...
Merci  :;):

----------


## Voodoom

Merci pour l'enregistrement !  :;):

----------


## Yayourt

Bonjour,

Je suis Mr_Pestacle sur le mumble pourriez vous m'enregistrer afin que je puisse montrer ma technique d’esquive à mes petits camarades de GTA V syouplé ?



Merfiii

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Mr_Pestacle  ::):

----------


## Yayourt

Merci pour votre rapidite

----------


## Rastafari

Hello,

Peut-on m'enregistrer s'il vous plait.
merci  ::): 

---------- Post added at 19h11 ---------- Previous post was at 19h06 ----------

Voila le gif que j'ai oublié  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Rastafari  ::):

----------


## Core7

"NicMic" s'il vous plait dans la mare aux canards

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## NicMic

Merci  ::):

----------


## Hannibaal

Après une longue absence et un formatage j'ai tout perdu, c'est possible de m'enregistrer ou de reset mon certificat svp ! c'est Hannibaal ou Hânnibaal je ne sais plus ::O:  je suis co sur mumble !  ::):

----------


## Xekun

Idem pour Xekun please  ::):  




edit: thanks =)

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Hannibaal

Merci bien !

----------


## Shuggar

CoinCoin, pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur le Mumble ?

pseudo: Shu

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Tranar

Bonjour, pourrais je avoir un enregistrement sur le mumble ?

Pseudo : Tranar

Merci d'avance

----------


## Mozart89

Bonsoir j'aimerais être enregistré, merci  ::): pseudo : Mozart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtTS0lwCVGY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## fractguy

Maintenant que j'ai fait l'acquisition de mon Minitel dernier cri, pourriez-vous m'inscrire sur Mumble?

Voilà, merci  ::):

----------


## mandoc

Bonsoir  ::):  moi c'est mandoc, je suis bucheron, je tape du bois mvoyé.
Si je pouvais rejoindre le munble pour bavarder avec quelque baffeur de dinos sa me ferai grand plaisir ! 
Mort au dodo et gloire au kakapo !
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Don tatayet

Bonjour Oh nobles administrateurs, 

Sans comprendre ce qui se passe, sans avoir changé de PC, le Mumble ne veut plus de moi.
Pseudo : Don Tatayet (ou Dontatayet, sorry suis au bureau et n'ai pas mumble sur le PC du bureau)



Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Et question "con" : une fois débloqué je dois faire un truc de spécial (manipulation) ou c'est bon "pourtoutelavie" ?

----------


## Vader_666

Salut Don Tatayet. J'ai pas d'utilisateur avec ce pseudo d'enregistré, un collègue a peut-être supprimé ton utilisateur. Tente de te reconnecter et on t'enregistrera de nouveau.

Attention il ne peut pas y avoir d'espace dans un pseudo sur mumble.

----------


## PinguinManchot

Bonjour, je suis PinguinManchot sur Mumble.

Quelqu'un voudrait bien m'enregistrer ?
Je viens principalement pour trouver des copains de LoL et occasionnellement de TF2 s'il y'a encore du monde à y jouer !

Voilà un gif de remerciement

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait PinguinManchot   ::):

----------


## fractguy

Je crois qu'on m'a oublié  ::'(: 

Malgré mon gif  ::'(:

----------


## Vader_666

Ah zut, désolé Fractguy. Ça sera pour la prochaine fois que je te vois connecté  ::):

----------


## Vargr

Coucou ! Un enregistrement de possible ?

----------


## Don tatayet

Un tout grand merci, je vais recréer un profil (en essayant de ne pas foirer l'étape du certif  ::P:  )

----------


## archeododo

Salut,

Je n'ai pas utilisé Mumble depuis 6 mois et la de retour, je ne peut plus naviguer pour rejoindre mes compagnons d'armes du channel WoT. J'ai mon certif, mais j'imagine qu'il faut que quelqu'un m'enregistre.

pseudo: archeododofr

Je met un gif au cas ou


EDIT: merki !

----------


## Vader_666

Fractguy, c'est bon  ::):

----------


## fractguy

Merki beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Lyeex

Salut, tu pourrais m'enregistrer steuplait ?

Lyeex

----------


## PopKorN

> Salut tout le monde, 
> 
> J'ai un soucis impossible de rejoindre les salons sur le mumble pourtant j'ai eu la certification approuvé avec le GIF il y a quelques mois ( je retrouve pas mon post, y'a trop de pages ). 
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Quelqu'un a vu mon message ??? 

Merci

----------


## Nibouchon

C'est possible d'être enregistré ? Merci par avance !



Pseudo : *Nibel*

----------


## Lili

PopKorN, je ne te vois pas dans les utilisateurs. Connecte toi, tu seras de nouveau enregistré.

----------


## bonegwaver

Hello les modo.
C'est possible de m'enregistrer please siouplé bitte schön (oui, j'ai une belle b... euuuuuuh, on s'égare là) ?
pseudo : bonegwaver

edit : crotte, j'ai oublié le gif... allons-y pour une zouli phrase de votre part :-)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait bonegwaver  ::):

----------


## bonegwaver

Merkiiiiiiiiiiii à toi ;-)

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Et du coup, on peut savoir le pseudo rigolo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zemog

Bonjour, 

Pouvez vous m'autoriser à accéder au mumble s'il vous plait ? 
Forum CPC : Zemog
Mumble : SgtZemog



Merci  ::):

----------


## Yarrick

Bonjour.

J'aimerais me faire enregistrer sur le Mumble siouplait. Mon pseudo est Yarrick.

Je ne met pas de Gif rigolard parce que je vis dangereusement et au fond de moi j'ai vraiment envie de l'avoir ce pseudo rigolo pendant une semaine !  :;):

----------


## Nibouchon

Bonsoir, je suis connecté au cas ou !  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour les trois. Yarrick, j'admire ton audace.

Par contre, vu là où je vous ai collés, magnez vous de bouger de chan.

----------


## Don tatayet

Bonjour, 

Serait-il possible, sans que celà ne vous cause la moindre contrariété, de m'enregistrer ?
"DonTatayet"



Edit : Merci Roland !!!!

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## PereChapi

C'est possible de m'enregistrer même si je suis un daron ?

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait, mais pas par moi. Tu l'étais déjà quand je me suis connecté.

----------


## PereChapi

> C'est fait, mais pas par moi. Tu l'étais déjà quand je me suis connecté.


Putain je suis mongole je pense, je me connecte bien mais je suis toujours pas vu comme "enregistré" , t'es sur que c'est bien OK ? Mon login c'est PereChapi

----------


## Gloozy

Salut les louloutes.
Possible de se joindre à vous ? Pseudo : Gloozy

Cadeau :

----------


## Roland Flure

> Putain je suis mongole je pense, je me connecte bien mais je suis toujours pas vu comme "enregistré" , t'es sur que c'est bien OK ? Mon login c'est PereChapi


Apparemment tu l'étais pas, j'ai dû me mélanger les saucisses  ::ninja:: 
Maintenant c'est bon, et pareil pour Gloozy  :;):

----------


## HerrLetho

Salut, 

Je peux etre accépté sur le mumble svp ? 
CPC : HerrLetho
Mumble : Herr-Letho

MErci

----------


## Xanthar

Un ptit enregistrement possible les canards ? :D 

Pseudo mumble : Xanthar

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Xanthar  ::):

----------


## Smoofy

Salut tout le monde,

Je me suis déjà fait enregistrer sur le serveur y'a pas longtemps mais, y'a encore moins longtemps, mon pc a planté comme un gros méga sac. Du coup, ça c'était moi y'a quelques jours:

et ça c'est moi aujourd'hui:

J'ai pas pu récupérer de certificat ou quoi que ce soit puisque le plantage de mon pc a été assez inattendu et très violent. Du coup, je peux même pas vous demander de me réenregistrer sous le pseudo "Smoofy". Donc si y'a un moyen de le récupérer bah je veux bien le connaître. Si il n'y en a aucun, je veux bien me faire enregistrer, à la place, sous le pseudo de "Flippy":

----------


## flochy

C'est fait. Je vais voir pour ton Smoofy.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Une petite certif pour un jeune canard ? pseudo : Tonton 

ES VS MEEPO classic

----------


## Don tatayet

jetez moi des pierres, mais je vous jure que j'ai enregistré mon certif ... comme un pied et quand il ne fallait pas surtout, par conséquent, je me tourne vers vous : pourriez vous débloquer "DonTatayet" ?
Et bête question, j'enregistre quand mon certif ...

----------


## Vader_666

DonTatayet, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à nouveau  ::):  Il faudra que l'on t'enregistre lorsque tu seras sur le serveur.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> jetez moi des pierres, mais je vous jure que j'ai enregistré mon certif ... comme un pied et quand il ne fallait pas surtout, par conséquent, je me tourne vers vous : pourriez vous débloquer "DonTatayet" ?
> Et bête question, j'enregistre quand mon certif ...


Ton certif c'est une sorte d'identifiant unique numérique compliqué, tu peux le sauvegarder sitôt après sa création et indépendamment de sa validation sur un serveur mumble  :;):

----------


## Don tatayet

Grand merci à vous

----------


## vtec160

salut a tous

demande d'enregistrement pour mumble pour vtec160 svp en espérant voir du monde sur gta 5

merci d'avance

----------


## Iggy2K

Salut.
J'ai un certificat sous le nom de Iggy2K que j'ai malencontreusement paumé (ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas connecté).
J'aimerais donc savoir si il est possible de supprimer ce certificat et de m'en recréer sous le nom de Izzo.
Merci.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut !
On essaie de s'organiser des soirées Insurgency entre Canards. Serait-il possible de nous créer un canal Mumble ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci par avance.  :;):

----------


## Bivo

Bonjour

Je vous rejoindrais bien volontiers pour jouer à Ark sur le serveur de Voodoom
Pseudo : Montbivault



Merci, bonne journée

----------


## Lili

Bivo, tu es enregistré.

----------


## Terranys

Bonjour je suis Terranyss 19 ans et cela fait belle lurette que j'attends mon enregistrement ^^ je suis un joueur de league of legends pour plus d'info demandez moi  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Cr1ms0nPhalanx

Bonjour je souhaite pouvoir acceder au serveur Mumble de Canard PC. Je suis connecté dessus en tant que Cr1ms0n! J'ai 42 ans, et je suis un grand passionné de Star Citizen, dont j'attends fievreusement les prochaines évolutions avec mes Guildies, de l'organisation Phalanx!

La petite image reglementaire : 

Logo Phalanx Odeis.jpg


Merci messieurs les admins!

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait. Par contre comme ton image n'est pas un gif, j'ai corrigé ton pseudo :3

----------


## Erleerween

Salut. Une petite certification pour un canard qui ne s'est pas connecté depuis longtemps et qui a certainement dû changer sa machine entre temps?
Mon pseudo c'est Erleerween mais je suis connecté sur le mumble en tant que Vincent. Désolé.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Salut !
> On essaie de s'organiser des soirées Insurgency entre Canards. Serait-il possible de nous créer un canal Mumble ? 
> 
> Merci par avance.


Oups, j'ai oublié le Gif.  ::unsure::  Un Canard fighter pour représenter les Canards 1/G !  ::lol::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Tiens, j'ai perdu ma certif. Du coup je redemande pour EricPape.

----------


## Latuile

Bonjour, une petite certif' c'est possible ? 

Pseudo : Latuile

----------


## Lili

C'est fait EricPape.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Oups, j'ai oublié le Gif.  Un Canard fighter pour représenter les Canards 1/G ! 
> 
> http://www.123gifs.com/gifs/animal/c...123gifs004.gif


Bon, finalement créer un canal Mumble ne semble pas pertinent pour le moment. On utilisera celui de Red Orchestra 2 si besoin. Merci de ne pas tenir compte de ma demande initiale. Désolé pour le dérangement.  ::):

----------


## CieLight

Bonjour,

J'ai du faire une mauvaise manip avec Mumble et ... mon certif ne fonctionne plus. 



Pseudo : CieLight
Merci d'avance !  ::): 

PS : Ancien certif : Cie

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait CieLight  ::):

----------


## BorisDeviant

Je veux bien rejoindre la communauté des Canards Parlant.

Pseudo : RockOla

----------


## Sao

Ouai oké RockOla.
Mé fô ktu t'konekt.

S'il-te-plait.

----------


## BorisDeviant

Yes je l'étais, mais mon cher GTA m'a fait reboot. 'tain.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait RockOla  ::):

----------


## BorisDeviant

Super, merci. Putain GTA ce soir chez moi c'est la fête au CTD sa race...

----------


## fralaf

hello ! puis-je (re) avoir un certif , s'il vous plait ?
ID = fralaf

----------


## Sao

Mais oui.

----------


## Nabdys

Coucou salut. Quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de bien vouloir m'enregistrer sur le Mumble, s'il vous plaît ?  ::): 
ID -> Nabdys

----------


## Fitzcairn

Coucou, je faisais partie du clan CPC World of tanks et j'avais accès au mumble pour les clan wars et ca fonctionnait bien. J'ai fais une pause du jeu et du mumble et maintenant je viens sur RUST mais bizaremment plus moyen de rejoindre un canal sur le mumble ni de parler. Et les options sont en gris. De mémoire j'etais déjà enregistrer mais je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais du certificat.

Quelqu'un parmi les admins pour m'aider à resoudre le problème ? 

Mon pseudo est le même qu'ici Fitzcairn. Merci  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Hello, désolé de demander ça. J'ai enregistré mon certificat mumble il y à longtemps. Aujourd'hui je format le pc et je relance mumble en important le certif et ça ne marche plus.
Quelqu'un pourrait me rebrancher ?

Pseudo : SouthCross

Ce serait magique !

----------


## Sao

Southcross, c'est fait.
Fitzcairn, c'est pas fait (tu n'es pas connecté).

----------


## Acide

Hola, possibilité d'une petite authent siouplais???

----------


## Fitzcairn

> Southcross, c'est fait.
> Fitzcairn, c'est pas fait (tu n'es pas connecté).


Je ne pouvais pas etre présent durant la soirée. Donc on va essayer demain ^^

----------


## Aerr Narahi

Yop,

Je suis ici sur conseil d'un canard histoire de pouvoir jouer à CS dans de bonne condition :3

Nom sur mumble : Hiwl

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Thx Sao !

----------


## anthonyc

Hello !

Je voudrais m'enregistrer sur le mumble.

Pseudo : anthonyc

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait anthonyc, en plus ton gif a la classe  ::):

----------


## Fitzcairn

> Coucou, je faisais partie du clan CPC World of tanks et j'avais accès au mumble pour les clan wars et ca fonctionnait bien. J'ai fais une pause du jeu et du mumble et maintenant je viens sur RUST mais bizaremment plus moyen de rejoindre un canal sur le mumble ni de parler. Et les options sont en gris. De mémoire j'etais déjà enregistrer mais je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais du certificat.
> 
> Quelqu'un parmi les admins pour m'aider à resoudre le problème ? 
> 
> Mon pseudo est le même qu'ici Fitzcairn. Merci


Je suis connecté sur le mumble si un admin voit mon message pour m’autoriser merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Fitzcairn

> C'est fait


Merci Dark Vader  :;):

----------


## anthonyc

Merci !!

----------


## Latuile

> Bonjour, une petite certif' c'est possible ? 
> 
> Pseudo : Latuile
> 
> http://www.haddadadad.com/image/jura...k-umbrella.gif


Bonjour, je réitère ma demande  ::):  Merci d'avance.

----------


## Don tatayet

Bonjour les gens, 

Je viens de réengistrer mon certif, pourriez-vous me valider mon super pseudo "DonTatayet" ?
S'il vous plait !




Edit : suis plus co avant le 01.07.2015, no stress

----------


## msiou

Bonjour les gens je me présente Msiou 32 printemps je suis un pote de Fitzcairn par les Internets depuis quelques années et je découvre Rust depuis ce soir. Ca serait pour avoir 1 acces au Mumble s'il vous plait  ::): 

Mon pseudo Mumble : Msiou

Merci 

Le gif j'ai voulu le poster mais y'en avait plus chez le marchand  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

> Bonjour, je réitère ma demande  Merci d'avance.


Tu dois rester connecte pour qu'on puisse t'autoriser.




> Bonjour les gens je me présente Msiou 32 printemps je suis un pote de Fitzcairn par les Internets depuis quelques années et je découvre Rust depuis ce soir. Ca serait pour avoir 1 acces au Mumble s'il vous plait 
> 
> Mon pseudo Mumble : Msiou
> 
> Merci 
> 
> Le gif j'ai voulu le poster mais y'en avait plus chez le marchand


Misou_misou enregistre.

----------


## Fr4gMaTiKzZ

Yo les amis! Serait-il possible de m'accepter s'il vous plait?  ::):  je dois rejoindre mes amis m'attendent pour de nouvelles aventure!!!

----------


## Latuile

> Tu dois rester connecte pour qu'on puisse t'autoriser.


Oui j'ai appris ça entre temps. Je suis surtout connecté le soir, entre 20h et 22h30.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Oui j'ai appris ça entre temps. Je suis surtout connecté le soir, entre 20h et 22h30.


Tu peux laisser mumble connecter même si tu n'est pas devant le PC, comme ça les admins le feront dès qu'il en auront l'occasion  :;):  (tu n'as pas besoin d'être présent au moment de la validation)

----------


## Vader_666

Latuile et DonTatayet c'est fait  ::):

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Bonjour,

pouvez-vous m'accorder un certificat pour Mumble, please  ::wub:: 

Les . gif, y veulent pas s'enregistrer sans se transformer en .jpg  ::huh:: 

Mon pseudo est RaphKillerFr

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Humort56

Bonjour,
Ce serait pour un certificat, siouplait ?

Merci d'avance.
Mon pseudo, c'est Humort56.

Edit: J'adore mon new pseudo.  :Cigare:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait aussi.

----------


## Don tatayet

Merci à vous !

----------


## Hubes

Saaa...luuut...
Je... vouuu...drais... m'innn...scrire... sur... le... muuum...ble... 



s'iiil... vouuus... plééé...

Nom de code : Woogie

----------


## CthulhuFr

Bonjour à tous,

auriez-vous l’extrême obligeance de m'accorder une autorisation d’accéder à Mumble, votre bienveillante seigneurie de la force ?  ::O: 

Pour le .GIF, ça passe pas !

CthulhuFr

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour Cthurlututu  :;):

----------


## AjrarN Schwarz

Il fait peur celui là  ::):

----------


## CthulhuFr

Merci merci !

 ::lol::

----------


## rafy800

J'ai pas été enregistré quand j'ai posté je crois, ducoup bah je recommence, avec un nouveau gif, je suis généreux, même pseudo siouplait !

----------


## Flubber

Fait pour Woogie et rafy.

----------


## rafy800

Merci !

----------


## Hubes

...





...



MERCI !

----------


## Tehra

salut!Pseudo Strigoi siouplait!

----------


## LapinRose

Bonjour, 

C'est pour m'enregistré sur le mumble svp ::): 

Lapinrose le pseudo.

Merci bien ::):

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Super, je me fais jeter de Mumble : La connexion au serveur a échoué... bla bla bla en boucle.

----------


## Thigr

Comme visiblement, on est en mode "Pas de basket", ce serait pour m'enregister également (Thigr comme pseudo)
Merci d'avance

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Super, je me fais jeter de Mumble : La connexion au serveur a échoué... bla bla bla en boucle.


Et est ce que tu as essayé sur d'autres serveurs mumble?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Super, je me fais jeter de Mumble : La connexion au serveur a échoué... bla bla bla en boucle.


Essaye en mettant l'IP du serveur au lieu du nom DNS.

----------


## FallenXcrosS

Bonjour,

serait-il possible de m'enregistrer SVP ? Pseudo : FallenXcrosS

D'avance merci

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour FallenXcrosS et Lapinrose 

Spoiler Alert! 


LaLéprose

  :;):

----------


## Hem

Salut,

J'ai perdu mon certificat  ::cry:: .


Un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je voir que tu es dans la mare, du coup je t'ai enregistré Hem  :;):

----------


## FallenXcrosS

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Hem

> Je voir que tu es dans la mare, du coup je t'ai enregistré Hem


Merci l'ami!

----------


## Thigr

> C'est fait pour FallenXcrosS et Lapinrose 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> LaLéprose


Et moi ?  ::'(:

----------


## isildys

Pseudo : isildys

Demande de suppression de l'ancien certificat suite a la bêtise de ma part de ne pas l'avoir sauvegarder  mais aussi grâce a l'orage récent qui m'a permis (forcer) de changer de machine, merci d'avance.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je te trouve pas dans nos utilisateurs enregistrés  ::huh:: 
Ah mais en fait t'étais en attente d'enregistrement ! Du coup c'est fait. 

---------- Post added at 19h36 ---------- Previous post was at 19h35 ----------




> Et moi ?


Je t'avais pas vu  ::o: 
C'est bon  :;):

----------


## Thigr

> Je t'avais pas vu 
> C'est bon


 Je suis invisible  ::'(: 
(Mais merci :D )

----------


## LapinRose

> C'est fait pour FallenXcrosS et Lapinrose 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> LaLéprose


Je me disais bien aussi :P

----------


## Telicoria

Yo ! 
Pseudo : Telicoria
C'est pour faire respecter mon autorité sur GTA 5, merci :3

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour toi aussi  :;):

----------


## BaDy

Puis-je être enregistré ? Mon pseudo : BaDy

Merci d'avance !

----------


## D4RK_F3

Puis-je être enregistré ? Pseudo : D4RK_F3

----------


## Vader_666

Oui vous pouvez. Mais il faut être connecté sur le serveur  ::):

----------


## Sysco

Bonsoir
Pseudo : Sysco74

Demande de suppression de l'ancien certificat (Sysco) j’étais persuader m’être envoyer mon certificat par mail mais non ;(
Et bon week end !  ::):

----------


## D4RK_F3

Je suis connecté  :Cigare:

----------


## Vader_666

D4RK_F3 c'est fait  ::): 
Sysco74 tu es enregistré aussi tu peux te déplacer sur le mumble.  ::):

----------


## Sysco

Merci !  ::):

----------


## D4RK_F3

Merci  :Cigare:

----------


## ziltoïd

Salut

Un petit enregistrement seuveup?

ziltoid

Rigolo.gif

----------


## Tchernobyl

Bien le bonjour ami(e)s tankistes,
Une petite invitation pour votre Mumble serait la bienvenue.
D'avance, merci.

Pseudo : Tchernobyl

----------


## BaDy

> Bien le bonjour ami(e)s tankistes,
> Une petite invitation pour votre Mumble serait la bienvenue.
> D'avance, merci.
> 
> Pseudo : Tchernobyl
> 
> http://bvernier.free.fr/Souris.gif


Toi aussi il t'a fait peur le monsieur sur le mumble ?

----------


## Tchernobyl

> Toi aussi il t'a fait peur le monsieur sur le mumble ?


Mdr Saskia. Ben même pas, moi, je l'entends et lui non, je ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il se passe.

----------


## Vader_666

Bady c'est fait.
Tchernobyl et ziltoid, faut être connecté  ::): 

---------- Post added at 13h21 ---------- Previous post was at 13h01 ----------

Tchernobyl c'est fait.

----------


## Tchernobyl

Merci beaucoup Vader-666, c'est apprécié.

----------


## tabasla

Bonjour, les pti's canard, j'aimerai bien me joindre à votre communauté tant vanter dans le magasine, je hésite depuis longtemps pour ne pas sombre du coté obscure du jeu en ligne et tant qu'a faire autant que je le fasse avec des gars sympa

Peusdo Mumble : tabasla

merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait tabasla

----------


## tabasla

> C'est fait tabasla


Merci et avec beaucoup de style pour ne rien gâcher, le pseudo est bien rigolo.
fun,  bien vu :-)

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Merci de m'aider.
J'étais connecté sur le serveur de CanardPc dans la mare aux canard et dès que j'ai obtenu mon inscription, plus de connexion.
Tout fonctionnait très bien avant et avec d'autres serveur.

----------


## Vargr

Coucou ! J'avais sauvegardé mon certificat à l'époque, bien importé mais je ne peux pourtant pas m'enregistrer...
Bref, un enregistrement de possible ? Merci !

----------


## Sao

C'est fait Vargr.

----------


## Vargr

Merci !
Une idée du fait que l'importation de mon ancien certificat ne m'ai pas authentifié ?

----------


## Vader_666

RaphKillerFr, il se passe quoi exactement ? Ça te demande un mot de passe ?
Vargr, peut-être pas de connexion depuis un certain temps. On fait un nettoyage de temps à autres.

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Bonjour,
J'ai désinstallé, nettoyé (y compris Roaming) et réinstallé la dernière version (1.2.9).
Lancement et remplissage des données dans les favoris comme au début et toujours la même chose : "La connexion au serveur a échoué. L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion."
J'ai essayé la commande : tracert mumble.canardpc.com qui va sans problème à votre serveur dont l'IP est 176.31.245.160.
Pare-feu, anti-virus et anti-malware désactivés mais en vain.
C'est l'angoisse  ::huh:: 

---------- Post added at 16h43 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------

Par contre, j'ai un délai d'attente de la demande dépassé sur le cbv-9k-1-be1000.intf.routers.proxad.net [194.149.161.10] avant que le traçage continue jusqu'à votre serveur.

----------


## Vader_666

Euuuh... Ben la je sais pas trop.

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> J'ai désinstallé, nettoyé (y compris Roaming) et réinstallé la dernière version (1.2.9).
> Lancement et remplissage des données dans les favoris comme au début et toujours la même chose : "La connexion au serveur a échoué. L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion."
> J'ai essayé la commande : tracert mumble.canardpc.com qui va sans problème à votre serveur dont l'IP est 176.31.245.160.
> Pare-feu, anti-virus et anti-malware désactivés mais en vain.
> C'est l'angoisse 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16h43 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un délai d'attente de la demande dépassé sur le cbv-9k-1-be1000.intf.routers.proxad.net [194.149.161.10] avant que le traçage continue jusqu'à votre serveur.


Tu as bien laissé le port par défaut ?

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Affirmatif pour le port par défaut.

----------


## Sjoehyenar

Salut, 
ça serait pour être enregistré syouplé, pseudo : Sjoehyenar



Merci

----------


## CouGaRByDuKe

Bonjour, 
Mon pseudo est : CouGaRByDuKe
Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer.

----------


## Vader_666

Sjoehyenar c'est fait.
CouGaRByDuKe faut rester connecté, pas juste fait un aller-retour  ::): 

---------- Post added at 22h09 ---------- Previous post was at 21h46 ----------

Tu es enregistré CouGaRByDuKe   ::):

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Après tests, je me suis connecté sans problème sur des serveurs mumble.
Je pense que le problème vient du serveur CPC qui me refuse (identification ou autre...)

----------


## Flubber

> Après tests, je me suis connecté sans problème sur des serveurs mumble.
> Je pense que le problème vient du serveur CPC qui me refuse (identification ou autre...)


Tu utilise un VPN?

----------


## ra1n

Oui le bonjour,

Si on pouvait enregistrer mon compte rain j'en serais fort aise.



Mes hommages mes amis.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Rain.

----------


## ra1n

Tu es bien urbain.

----------


## Sparfell

Salut, je n'ai pas utilisé le mumble depuis 2012, j'ai toujours mon certificat mais il n'a plus l'air de fonctionner. Du coup je veux bien une nouvelle certif SVP.
Pseudo sur Mumble : Sparfell
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Sparfell  ::):

----------


## ericz

Coin, coin...

Un petit ajout si possible. Mon pseudo EricZ
Merci d'avance

----------


## FreeD

Salut, j'ai changer de pc donc plus de certif ( j'ai oublier de le sauvegarder )
Ca serais possible de m'ajouter ?
Merci d'avance.

Pseudo : Fre3D

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Bonjour,
non pas de VPN. Utilisation d'une Freebox révolution et aucun problème de connexion (jeux, Origin, Uplay, Steam, Wot et autres).

----------


## Moche

Bonjouar,

Ajoutez moi de grâce mes seigneurs de la parole de L'internet francophone, par pitié.

Je m'appeloy : Bigmax

----------


## Carpette

T'oublions le giffon l'ami !

----------


## Moche

Si j'ai mis le giffon, il s'affiche sur mon ordinatoire, j'en remets un, j'espère que le courant va passer

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Bigmax.

----------


## Moche

merchi

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> T'oublions le giffon l'ami !


PC en mousse ! Je le vois très bien son gif.

----------


## KrYoSenSei

J aurai besoin du mumble sur mon Android, merci de me rajouter pseudo: kriores
Merci

---------- Post added at 21h45 ---------- Previous post was at 21h40 ----------

http://media.topito.com/wp-content/u...55941455-1.gif

---------- Post added at 21h47 ---------- Previous post was at 21h45 ----------

Rectificatif: pseudo krioress

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hello, bonnes gens.
Mon ancien certificat ne fonctionne plus.
Serait-il possible de me rajouter, pseudo: Vorshakaar.
Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Vorshakaar  ::):

----------


## Liquidstuff

Salut, je voudrais bien pouvoir utiliser le Mumble 

J'ai essayer de faire comme tout le monde mais je suis pas un expert.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Merci beaucoup, vous êtes bien urbain.



Et comme j'ai eu un petit oubli sur mon post précédent, je le répare de suite pour retrouver mon pseudo d'origine.
Désolé d'abuser de votre patience.

----------


## Carpette

> PC en mousse ! Je le vois très bien son gif.


Ca doit être bloqué par le réseau du client alors ... snif.
Désoloy

----------


## unetuille

Bonjour les canards,

Un ajout au mumble serait'il possible ?

Pseudo: unetuille

Supergifcomikdelamortkitue.gif

----------


## oll

Hello!

Pseudo: oll

http://www.goldenmoustache.com/wp-co...10/Serpent.gif

Merci par avance.

----------


## Styxounet

Hello,

Styxounet

Merci bien!  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Styxounet  ::):

----------


## MonsieurMou

Salut, 
Ça serait pour un petit ajout  :;): 
pseudo : Monsieur Mou



Merci bien !

----------


## Friman



----------


## Thorgal

Bonjour,
Changement d'ordi et galère avec la transposition du certificat du coup j'ai recréé un compte (enfin je crois, j'espère). Du coup c'est possible de m'enregistrer? 'Merci beaucoupp !!  ::): 

Pseudo : Thorgal

----------


## Vader_666

Thorgal c'est fait (pas par moi).

Pour les autres, faut être connecté les amis  ::):

----------


## Thorgal

Ah si c'est pas fait par toi on le refait alors parce que ça compte pas !!  :;):   :;):   :;):  (joke)

Merci beaucoup!!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je voudrais remercier les gentils gens qui s'occupent de l'ajout sur Mumble:



Mon ptit pseudo c'est Rouxbarbe  :B):

----------


## spiroufx

bonjour, j ai pas jouer depuis  longtemps et j aimerais me faire revalider mon acces,
merci beaucoup


pseudo: spiroufx

----------


## Vader_666

Friman c'est fait.

spiroufx faut rester connecté  :;):

----------


## spiroufx

connecte desole

----------


## Lili

C'est bon spiroufx. Tu es enregistré.

----------


## Tamaro

Bonjour j'aurais besoin d’accéder au mumble pour des parties endiablées de Rocket League.

Pseudo : Tamaro

Merci par avance
 Edit : Pour la tradition :

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah, Rocket League it is! Je me suis rendu compte que j'avais pas complété ma connection hier sur Mumble, maintenant ça devrait être bon si avez la possibilité de m'ajouter, merci!

----------


## Sproutch

Salut les Coins², j'aurais ardemment souhaité poser ma voix grave et sensoualle sur votre meumbeule!
 Mon pseudo: Soon
Un Gif pour toi, admin:

----------


## Ploufito

Bonjour,
Un gentil admin pour enregistrer le petit Ploufito sur mumble ?

Pour les amateurs de basket :


Merci merci

----------


## Sproutch

Merci pour l'accès  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je veux bien être rajouté ,Again : Yoggsothoth .
J'ai réinstaller mon Pc et du coup mon certificat à du sauté si j'ai bien lu l'opening .

Merci

----------


## Kaede

Hum même chose ... :/
Pseudo : Kaede (connecté sur le serveur).

Merchii


EDIT: et le GIF !


Merci ô chef de l'Empire  :;):

----------


## messem

Bonsoir, merci pour m’enregistrer dans votre Mumble !

Pseudo : Casusb

----------


## Vader_666

Tir de gros !
Casusb, Kaede, Ploufito et Rouxbarbe c'est fait.  :;): 

Yoggsothoth j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, tu peux te reconnecter et il faut qu'on t'enregistre à nouveau  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fait ! Merci .

----------


## Djal

Bonsoir,

je m'ennuie, j'en profite pour demander mon enregistrement sur le mumble. Merci!

Pseudo: Djal

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Yoggsothoth et Djal  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci pour la rapidité !

----------


## xXDx

Bi-jour/soir/nuit/rmani?
Si un admin passe par là je suis pas contre un petit enregistrement sur mumble  :;): 

d'avance merci 

petit gif pour patienter :

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Tim17

Salut, puis-je être enregistré sur mumble svp ? Pseudo : Tim17 !
Merci !  ::): 

EDIT : le gif

----------


## kronninski

Iop, je n'ai plus les droits on dirait, je suis bloqué a l'entrée et personne veux me faire rentrer  ::rolleyes::  pseudo : kronninski

Merci d'avance

----------


## Darkfun

Merde me suis pas fais chié! Quoi que j'aurai pu poster un .gif 

Pseudo Mumble > 

Yann.be

----------


## DeNylph

Bon il semblerait que cela fait longtemps que je me suis pas connecté. Donc je ne suis plus enregistré ! Bref  ::): 

Pseudo : DeNylph

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour DeNylph, Yann.be et kronninski  ::): 
Tim17 faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## Kofi

Plop  ::): 

Je pensais que c'était déjà le cas maiss, mais... je peux être enregistré svp ? Je suis Kofi sur le serveur.

Merci !

Ha sinon en hommage à Omar...

----------


## Tim17

> C'est fait pour DeNylph, Yann.be et kronninski 
> Tim17 faut être connecté


Ah frack ! Je suis connecté maintenant

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Tim17.

Kofi, faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## dadoouu

Bonsoir !  Pseudo : dadoouu[F_O_F], je viens discuter de blindés  ::):

----------


## Kofi

> Tu es enregistré Tim17.
> 
> Kofi, faut être connecté


Je suis co' ^^

----------


## tao53

Coin,

Après un changement de pc et une longue période d'inactivité, le certif a pu  :tired: 
Pseudo mumble : Mandalore
Possible d'être enregistré, merci  :;): 
Question bonus : c'est à cause du certif l'icone de bouche avec la croix verte ?

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Mandalore  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci beaucoup Vader_666!

----------


## tao53

Merci bien

----------


## ericz

> Coin, coin...
> 
> Un petit ajout si possible. Mon pseudo EricZ
> Merci d'avance
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dKmWGC9.gif


Petit up :D

Actuellement connecté dans la "mare aux canards".
Merci d'avance

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré EricZ  ::):

----------


## oll

> Hello!
> 
> Pseudo: oll
> 
> http://www.goldenmoustache.com/wp-co...10/Serpent.gif
> 
> Merci par avance.


Up des familles.
Section "trucs qui roulent / 4-simu"

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Oll (pas par moi ceci dit).

----------


## khios

*Prend une mine penaude*
Yop, je souhaiterai faire un peu de Rocket League en "équipe", cependant par ma grande débilité traditionnelle, je n'ai pas sauvegardé mon certificat, comme 99.9% des gens il paraitrait  ::|: 

Alors si un admin passe par ici et est dans une humeur aimable pour supprimer un certif datant du lancement de WildStar avec le pseudo Khios, merci!



EDIT: Bon ben le certif avait déjà dû sauter, ou alors vous êtes super réactif, je suis co, j'attends mon tour pour l'enregistrement, ticket 65! :P

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Khios  ::):

----------


## Alex83

Hello!

 Pseudo: Alex



 Merci par avance.

----------


## pangolinou

Bonjour!
Pseudo: pangolinou



Merci!

----------


## Edeal

Bonjour, c'est ici pour joindre la commu' des canards ?



Pseudo : Edeal , en vous remerciant !

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Edeal.

----------


## Edeal

Super, merci !

----------


## superleo

Bonjour suite a formatage ou inactivité, je ne suis plus en mesure de me déplacer dans mumble. Pourrais je avoir une réactivation svp ?

Pseudo : Superleo

Merci à l'avance.

----------


## lhf

Bonsoir, serait il possible d'avoir une reactivation pour linuske.
Il n'est pas venu chez nous depuis très longtemps.

merci d'avance.200_s.gif

----------


## Edeal

Je m'y suis pris comme un manche 



mais finalement tout roule !

Merci !

----------


## Desesperados

une réactivation pour Helios, ca va torpiller se soir!! /D

----------


## Narumi

Bonjour, 

pseudo : narumi

merci bien.

----------


## Desesperados

Bon j me suis chier dessus avec les certif, peux t on me recréer un compte avec ID: Desesperados

merci & désolé ;(

----------


## Flubber

> Bon j me suis chier dessus avec les certif, peux t on me recréer un compte avec ID: Desesperados
> 
> merci & désolé ;(
> 
> http://cdn-frm-sg.wargaming.net/wows...?_r=1427365977


T'as du bol j'étais dans le coin.

----------


## Edeal

Finalement tout roule désolé du dérangement !

----------


## nephyl

Bonjour, mon certif de 2010 semble obsolète. 
Pseudo : Patou

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Patou  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> C'est fait Patou


Merci chef!  ::):

----------


## superleo

Oups j'avais oublié le GIF



Pseudo : Superleo

Merci  ::):

----------


## pwr

Hello  ::): 

pseudo : pwr



Merci d'avance!

----------


## Longwelwind

Difficile de choisir entre tous mes gifs.

Pseudo: Longwelwind
Comment un dragon se masturbe:

----------


## CthulhuFr

Bonjour,

En tant que CthulhuFr, je suis le père non pas de Luke, le sien est assez hard, mais de RaphKillerFr.
J'ai le même problème que lui (déconnexion du serveur Mumble) et je me demande si le fait de se connecter par la même Freebox avec deux machines différentes ne gène pas l'inscription.
On peut réessayer en supprimant les deux pseudos dans Mumble ?
Raphkiller va confirmer la demande de désinscription.
Merci

----------


## RaphKillerFr

Bonjour,

je confirme la demande de désinscription de mon pseudo sur Mumble.
On verra par la suite un par un.
Merci

----------


## Wobak

Etant donné que l'authentification se fait par certificat, je ne vois pas de problème à utiliser 2 machines derrière la même box.

----------


## Li Kao

Bonjour, je suis un idiot.
Alors j'ai beau lire le 1e post, je comprend rien. Mais je suis un idiot aussi.

Je m'étais inscrit sur Mumble y'a des lustres, j'avais bien amoureusement sauvegardé le certificat, j'importe celui-ci et... rien. Quand je veux me connecter au serveur CPC sous le pseudo Li Kao j'obtiens juste une erreur 'nom d'utilisateur invalide'.
Ca marche en modifiant le pseudo mais d'abord ça me vexe et puis je présume que tout ça est symptomatique d'un problème plus général (et que je suis un idiot).

Donc je suis à la porte là.

Ah et tiens, j'aime bien celui-là :

----------


## muab

bonjour, nouveau sur le mumble je me plie a la tradition.... puis disparait !  ::P: 
pseudo : Muab



thx

----------


## pwr

Coin  ::): 

Juste une petite question: une fois qu'on à fait la demande d'enregistrement, comment on sait qu'on a été enregistré par un admin ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## muab

logiquement apres tu peux utiliser le mumble Oo

----------


## Li Kao

Personne pour m’expliquer pourquoi j'ai un nom d'utilisateur invalide ?  ::sad:: 

J'ai bien importé mon certif :
Li Kao
Mon email
auto signé
valable jusqu'en 2031

----------


## Vader_666

Li Kao, attention pas d'espace dans le pseudo  ::): 
pwr, on le sait quand un admin dit que c'est fait. En l'occurrence, c'est fait  :;): 
Muab et Longwelwind aussi.  ::): 

CthulhuFr et RaphKillerFr les utilisateur sont supprimés. Tentez une reconnexion et on vous enregistrera  ::): 

---------- Post added at 20h12 ---------- Previous post was at 20h05 ----------

Voila Li Kao, ça fonctionne mieux sans espace. Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## pwr

> Li Kao, attention pas d'espace dans le pseudo 
> pwr, on le sait quand un admin dit que c'est fait. En l'occurrence, c'est fait 
> Muab et Longwelwind aussi. 
> 
> CthulhuFr et RaphKillerFr les utilisateur sont supprimés. Tentez une reconnexion et on vous enregistrera 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h12 ---------- Previous post was at 20h05 ----------
> 
> Voila Li Kao, ça fonctionne mieux sans espace. Tu es enregistré


Merci beaucoup :D

----------


## Li Kao

Bon ben ça sera 'LiKao' alors  :-X
Pas besoin de recréer un certif hein ? je suis connecté là.

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es déjà enregistré LiKao  ::):  (voir mon message précédent  :;): )

----------


## Winogh

Hello, mon certif ne marche plus :s
Pseudo: Axis



Merci

----------


## Li Kao

> Tu es déjà enregistré LiKao  (voir mon message précédent )


Oulà, j'ai loupé l'edit, on va mettre ça sur le compte de la chaleur  :^_^: 
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré Axis.

----------


## muab

merci beaucoup !
a+ sur le mumble

----------


## lhf

Bonjour, serait il possible d'avoir une reactivation pour linuske.
Il n'est pas venu chez nous depuis très longtemps.

merci d'avance.

----------


## Viscera

Bonsoir 

Ce serait pour un accès au Mumble!

Pseudo : Acidedc



D'avance merci!

----------


## Alexor881

Bonjour mon pseudo est Alec sur mumble j'aimerai bien être enregistré  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Alec, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Vandanael

Hello, 

C'est pour un accès Mumble et mon pseudo est Vandanael 

 ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Hello, 
> 
> C'est pour un accès Mumble et mon pseudo est Vandanael 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wir.skyrock.net/wir/v1/resize...t9fp.gif&w=597


C'est fait Vandanael.

----------


## remax92

Bonjour a tous j'aimerai avoir un accès au mumble mon pseudo : Remax92 merci d'avance Oh7mqMl - Imgur.jpg

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Remax92.

----------


## Viscera

Si un modo passe par là, je me suis reco sur mumble!

Pseudo : Acidedc

----------


## Lili

J'passais par là, du coup j'ai enregistré Acidedc !

----------


## Viscera

Merci bien!!

----------


## vieuxgeekmoisi

Bonjour, je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le mumble de Canard PC. 
Mon pseudo est *vieuxgeekmoisi*.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'autoriser, merci.
Je viens de la part de Faboulous  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait vieuxgeekmoisi  ::):

----------


## Soban

Bonjour les canards,

C'est pour une humble demande d'accès au Mumble  ::): 
Pseudo : Soban

----------


## tomprice10

salut j'ai acheté rocket ligue ce weekend ça serait pour me joindre  à la communauté des canards

pseudo : FrelonVert


merci 
bonne aprem

----------


## blizer

Bonjour, 

Pourriez-vous enregistrer le pseudo blizer ? 

Merci bp !

---------- Post added at 16h10 ---------- Previous post was at 16h06 ----------

Pour le "don" du gif  ::):

----------


## FirmYn

Yop, je m'étais déjà enregistré il y a longtemps mais depuis des méchants sont passé par la apparemment :/
Du coup si vous pouvez m'enregistrer de nouveau, mon pseudo : FirmYn
Et l'offrande pour nourrir vos corps  ̶d̶e̶ ̶ ̶d̶i̶e̶u̶x̶  d'admins :

----------


## Kofi

Plop  ::): 

Co à nouveau ! Besoin de votre go ahead les modos.

----------


## Flubber

Firmyn c'est fait à priori, Kofi et Blizer faut rester co qu'on vous enregistre. (je serais pas loin du mumble aujourd'hui).

----------


## Le Man

Salut les canards !

Je souhaite entrer de la grande communauté mumble des canard, afin notamment de pouvoir converser avec mes camarade canards braqueur sur GTA V.

Nous avons commencé quelques escapades néanmoins sans son c'est moins drôle! c'est pourquoi je postule ma candidature afin d'être accepté parmi vous !

J'ai installé mumble( une première pour moi ! ), configuré correctement mon micro ainsi que le chemin d'accès, et la je suis sur le salon général mumble de canard pc, mais je suis muet...
De ce que j'ai cru comprendre il me faut me faire accepter par un admin bienveillant afin de pouvoir entrer dans le grand bain...

Je suis connecté  sur mumble ( pour une durée indéterminé ) en attendant d'être accepté . Si vous pouviez m'accepter avant ce soir ce  serait sympa! comme ça je pourrais retrouver ma bande de canard braqueur, merci d'avance !


Mon pseudo c'est manitek

 et voici le gif alakon :
[

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait

----------


## MorphBZH

Yop,
je souhaiterais un accès à Mumble.
Mon pseudo : MorphBZH
et merci d'avance !

----------


## Le Man

merci !

----------


## Flubber

> Yop,
> je souhaiterais un accès à Mumble.
> Mon pseudo : MorphBZH
> et merci d'avance !
> 
> http://domi2001.free.fr/blog/cpc/mumble.gif


Done.

----------


## MorphBZH

Merci Flubber.

----------


## bigjohn

Exactement pareil pour moi (facile).
Par contre je merde grave avec les gifs , serai je pardonné sans que j'invoque mon grand age,  ni mon ex collection de Joystick depuis le n°1?

Pseudo : bigjohn




> Salut les canards !
> 
> Je souhaite entrer de la grande communauté mumble des canard, afin notamment de pouvoir converser avec mes camarade canards braqueur sur GTA V.
> 
> Nous avons commencé quelques escapades néanmoins sans son c'est moins drôle! c'est pourquoi je postule ma candidature afin d'être accepté parmi vous !
> 
> J'ai installé mumble( une première pour moi ! ), configuré correctement mon micro ainsi que le chemin d'accès, et la je suis sur le salon général mumble de canard pc, mais je suis muet...
> De ce que j'ai cru comprendre il me faut me faire accepter par un admin bienveillant afin de pouvoir entrer dans le grand bain...
> 
> ...

----------


## Sharp'

Petite demande d'enregistrement.  ::): 

Pseudo : Sharp

Bisous !

----------


## Kofi

> Firmyn c'est fait à priori, Kofi et Blizer faut rester co qu'on vous enregistre. (je serais pas loin du mumble aujourd'hui).


Dsl deux jours de déplacements je re jeudi soir :-)

Merci Flub'

----------


## Lili

C'est fait  Sharp.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bonsoir, ce serait pour être enregistré 
pseudo : BarbeRousse

----------


## Truf

Demande de Truf :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Demande de Truf :
> [Insert gif here]
> J'ai bien essayé mais je pense que suite à l'update du forum ca marche pas....   ;(


On ne profère pas mon nom sans raison : [*img]lien vers un fichier.gif en ligne[*/img] sans les "*"

Exemple avec l'image du message d'avant

----------


## Truf

> On ne profère pas mon nom sans raison : [*img]lien vers un fichier.gif en ligne[*/img] sans les "*"
> 
> Exemple avec l'image du message d'avant http://i.imgur.com/EYd2dlv.gif


Oh grand "CaMarchePas" j'ai corrigé le tir... toutes mes confuses...

----------


## Kofi

Coucou  ::):  Nouvelle tentative d'enregistrement !

- Kofi

----------


## Sao

BarbeRousse fait.
Kofi fait.

Vous pouvez maintenant raconter des âneries sur Mumble.

----------


## Kofi

> BarbeRousse fait.
> Kofi fait.
> 
> Vous pouvez maintenant raconter des âneries sur Mumble.


Yeah thanks!

----------


## Truf

Maintenant le gif est ok...
Donc je demande l’accès pour Truf, pseudo "truf"  ::):  siouplé
Merki

----------


## Yemmeth

Moi aussi je voudrais avoir mon accès mumble  ::): 

Pseudo : Yemmeth

----------


## Pucelle

PucelleSansNom 

Spoiler Alert! 


http://www.degaine.com/jaquettedvd/f...La_pucelle.jpg

----------


## Sao

> Moi aussi je voudrais avoir mon accès mumble 
> 
> Pseudo : Yemmeth
> 
> 
> http://www.vs-webzine.com/imgitw/631350817_937179.gif


Il faudra te connecter !  :;): 




> PucelleSansNom 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://www.degaine.com/jaquettedvd/f...La_pucelle.jpg


Pas bonjour
Pas de "steuplait"
Un jpg à la place du gif
Tu peux te brosser.

----------


## Mayalabielle

Coin coin,

Accès mumble pour le pseudo Mayalabielle s'il vout plait



Merci  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Mayalabielle  ::):

----------


## TKN Jez

J'ai reinstalle Meumbeule recemment (changement de pays, de pc, toussa toussa) et je me co, je tente de reimporter mon certif amoureusement garde sur mon zoli gougueule draiive, et boum... impossible de bouger ni rien... Quoi que qu'est-ce?? On m'aurait menti a l'insu de mon plein gre?? :smile:

----------


## Roshana

Bonjour les amis je suis tombé par hazard sur votre mumu et j'aimerai jouez si vous le voulez bien avec vous donc voila.
Mon speudo est Roshana

----------


## TKN Jez

Ah oui pardon:

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Roshana & TKN_Jez.

----------


## TKN Jez

Thanks!

----------


## Vader_666

Yemmeth, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## chiledog

bonjour, j'aimerai etre enregister sur le mumble svp.

psuedo chiledog

----------


## Sao

C'est fait, il faudra juste éviter de multiplier les fautes d'orthographe à l'oral.

 :;):

----------


## Chaostyle

Bonjours, pseudo : Chaos

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Chaos  ::):

----------


## crecre

bonjour,

j'aimerai jouer avec des gens.



pseudo: crecre 

merci !

--
[23RnD] quelle époque !

----------


## Lili

C'est bon crecre, tu es enregistré.

----------


## chiledog

> C'est fait, il faudra juste éviter de multiplier les fautes d'orthographe à l'oral.


merci!

Desole pour les fautes de français, ce n'est pas ma langue maternelle.

Ne vous inquiéter pas je parle un peu mieux que j'écrit.

I'm much better with English though  :;):

----------


## batlapatate

batlapatate

Merci

----------


## Margeta

Bonjour, j'ai vraiment hâte de pouvoir parler avec mes keupaings sur le mumble !



pseudo : Margeta

----------


## Smoofy

Je suis désolééééééééééééééééééééé  ::'(:  j'ai encore perdu mon certificaaaaaaat  ::'(: . C'est la dernière fois, cette fois-ci dès que je suis accepté, je le copie et je le mets directement sur un disque dur dédié qui trouvera rangement dans mon rectum pour toujours me souvenir là où il est et être sûr de ne pas risquer de l'effacer sans m'en apercevoir.

Mon pseudo est toujours Smoofy.

Je viens de me co avec comme pseudo Zangdaarr mais j'avoue que j'aimerais bien récupérer Smoofy si c'est possible ^^.

----------


## ShewBam

Hello,

J'ai ré-importé mon certificat, cependant je ne peux pas rejoindre de channels ... j'ai loupé qqchose? Je suis nul c'est ça?  ::'(: 

Siouplez aidez moi

----------


## robertestbasque

Hello ! Bon c'est encore moi vu que j'ai encore changer de box : raque_dabord en pseudo 


edit : j'ai encore foiré mon gif :/

----------


## Phenixy

Hello, j'aimerai un certif aussi svp (même pseudo). J'avais fait une demande ya genre 3 ans sur mon ancien PC mais dans le doute je la refais.  ::): 

J'ai hâte!

----------


## batlapatate

> batlapatate
> 
> Merci


 je m'auto-quote  :Cigare:  

My body is ready pour le certificat

----------


## pLo

coucou jai encore perdu mon certificat, je suis plo0 sur mumble
Merci pour l'enregistrement :D

----------


## thecrazyclown

Salut j'aimerais avoir l'acces au mumble 

Speudo = TheCrazyClown

Gif = :D

----------


## Niangy

Salut, 
J'aimerais qu'on m'enregistre svp ! 
Pseudo : Nianguu

Et, j'ai pas de gif, désolé  ::zzz::

----------


## tabasla

Bonjour les canards, y a t'il un moyen de retrouve son peusdo sans le trait d'humour ;-)
Pseudo : actuel Tabaslacash 
Pseudo normal tabasla

 Merci d'avance les gars a toutte sur mumble

----------


## Patapain

Bonjour à tous.

J'aimerais également m'inscrire sur le mumble.
Pseudo : Patapain

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'aimerais également m'inscrire sur le mumble.
> Pseudo : Patapain
> 
> 
> http://medias.francoischarron.com/th...l0EaoUFqqx.gif



Faut être connecté pour cela.

----------


## Patapain

Effectivement ce serait mieux. ::|:

----------


## batlapatate

Je suis co et je dois attendre un truc en particulier ? Merci 

Je mettrai un 2ème GIF en remerciement !

----------


## Phenixy

mayme kestions

----------


## Vader_666

Phenixy c'est bon  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

batlapatate, je te vois pas connecté là  ::):

----------


## Cashmere

Bonjour à tous !

Quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer sur le mumble plz ?



Pseudo : Cashmere

----------


## Machinagun

Hello !
Ce serait pour me faire enregistrer sur le Mumble, j'ai envie de jouer à Rocket League avec les canards !
pseudo : Machinagun

Mon skill en gif :

----------


## batlapatate

> batlapatate, je te vois pas connecté là


 je m'ai trompé désolay

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour *Cashmere* & *Machinagun*.

----------


## Cashmere

Merci !

----------


## Phenixy

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Legaulois

bonjour moi aussi j'aimerai avoir des amis  ::): 

pseudo : legaulois

dsl pas de giff pour l'instant  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Dsl, pas le temps pour l'instant  :;):

----------


## Mepeanuts

Salut les canards
Je veux bien un certif également, merci !
Pseudo: MePeanuts

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done

----------


## Mepeanuts

Thanks !

----------


## SqTH

Hello,

PC réinstallé, 3 ans de QHS, j'ai plus de slip propre pour demain.

Pseudo : SqTH



Merci !

----------


## Gamora

Salut! J'aimerais jouer avec des gens narquois.
Pseudo: Gamora

----------


## Vader_666

batlapatate tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## fadox

pneu



J'étais enregistré mais visiblement ma réinstall de windows en a décidé autrement :s

----------


## septicflesh

Bonjour,
Ayant réinstallé mon pc je n'ai plus accès au mumble
Mon pseudo: septicflesh

Merci d'avance

----------


## velociraptor

Hello
Cela faisait longtemps que je suis pas passé sur le mumble. J'ai importé le certificat (v2) mais je suis toujours en "grisé". Il doit plus être valide...
Pseudo = velociraptor
Merci !

----------


## naash

Bonjour, j'aimerais pouvoir vous rejoindre sur mumble.

pseudo : naash

----------


## sharck86

Bonjours a tous. vue que je vient de reformater mon pc j'ai oublier de garder le certificat de mumble donc je ne peut allez sur le chanel warframe.
Je voulait savoir si s'était possible de me réactiver mon compte qui est Sharck merci par avance et bonne journée a vous tous

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour septicflesh, naash et Sharck.  ::): 
velociraptor, il faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## Malakian

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai bien envie de communiquer avec des canards pour jouer à diverses jeux multi, svp. Mon pseudo : *Malakian*

Le gif rigolol :

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Malakian.

----------


## Edern76

Mon certificat a l'air de ne plus être valide, ou alors j'ai dû mal m'y prendre.
Serait-ce possible d'en avoir un nouveau ? (Pseudo : Edern76)

Avec en prime un gif de chaton :

----------


## Malakian

> C'est fait Malakian.



Merci  ::):

----------


## naash

merci !

----------


## velociraptor

> velociraptor, il faut être connecté



Ah oui en effet, j'étais offline, désolé .

----------


## NainPuissant

Bonjour !

Pour enfin pouvoir parler seul chez moi, pseudo : NainPuissant



Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

NainPuissant, Edern76 et velociraptor, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## NainPuissant

> NainPuissant, Edern76 et velociraptor, c'est fait


Merci !

----------


## Edern76

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Morieff

Hello, 

Suite à une réinstall windows à l'arrache et oubli du back-up. Y'aurait moyen de régen/supprimer le certif pour "Morieff" ? Je dois toujours embêter Luge.



Merci !

----------


## velociraptor

Merci !

----------


## Biggy23

Salut, je voudrais jouer à Age of Empire 2 avec des potes,
Pseudo: Biggy

----------


## naash

Salut, j'ai un souci de certificat :

1/ malgré ma manip, je n'ai pas reçu le certificat par mail...

2/ lorsque je tente de me connecter au forum des canards, ça me met : mauvais certificat ou mot de passe enregistré...

comment faire ?

----------


## Vader_666

Biggy, tu es enregistré.

Naash, Morieff j'ai supprimé vos certificats, vous pouvez vous connecter à nouveau. Il ne nous restera plus qu'à vous enregistrer.

Naash, tu ne reçois rien par mail, c'est à toi de sauvegarder ton certificat éventuellement en l'enregistrant ensuite par exemple en pièce jointe dans un mail sur ton webmail préféré.

----------


## Biggy23

Merci!

----------


## naash

Ok merci !

Me voici de nouveau en ligne, et désolé pour le dérangement...

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## naash

Encore merci !

----------


## Niangy

Bonsoir,

Ayant réinstallé windows, j'ai plus accès à mumble  ::(:  

Mon pseudo : Nianguu 
Bien à vous  ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ayant réinstallé windows, j'ai plus accès à mumble  
> 
> Mon pseudo : Nianguu 
> Bien à vous


Je traduis : 




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ayant réinstallé windows *et oublié de sauvegardé mon certificat*, j'ai plus accès à mumble  
> 
> Mon pseudo : Nianguu 
> Bien à vous

----------


## Angelix

Bonjour,

Je Souhaiterais Obtenir un Certificat Mumble, afin de pouvoir me présenté.

Mon Pseudo : Angelix

Bien à vous ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je Souhaiterais Obtenir un Certificat Mumble, afin de pouvoir me présenté.
> 
> Mon Pseudo : Angelix
> 
> Bien à vous


Il faut être connecté pour ça.

----------


## Sunlight

Petit soucis de switch de chan après un long moment sans être venu... (et peut être une perte de certificat au passage à ce qu'il parait...  ::sad:: )
Sunlight

Un petit chat pour me faire pardonner

----------


## Flubber

> Petit soucis de switch de chan après un long moment sans être venu... (et peut être une perte de certificat au passage à ce qu'il parait... )
> Sunlight
> 
> Un petit chat pour me faire pardonner
> http://thumbpress.com/wp-content/upl...at-Gifs-12.gif


C'est fait.

----------


## Milo59

Bonsoir!

Je souhaiterai être enregistré sur le serveur Mumble pour discuter avec mes camarades canards sur GW2!
Merci d'avance!

Mon pseudo: Pan

En cadeau, la danse du robot!

----------


## KaheXray

Bonjour, j'aurais aimé être enregistré sur mumble, afin de rejoindre les canards sur Elite Dangerous...



Merci beaucoup Vader_666!

----------


## Memory

Yop, je suis sur le Mumble, j'ai essayé de mettre mon certif' mais impossible de switcher de chan .. Peux-tu me le redonner, j'ai le certif pourtant  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

Memory et KaheXray, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## kicharkut

Hello ! j'ai formaté mon pc et j'arrive plus a revenir sur mumble (pas taper)

J'ai refait un pseudo : Ki-char-kut
et je squatte la mare aux canards

Merci les copains

----------


## Milo59

Je pense qu'hier tous les modos devaient être au lit à l'heure de mon post, du coup je me permet de redemander! (je suis actuellement connecté sur le serveur!)
Mon pseudo: Pan

Merci!

----------


## PiBmu

Bonjour, je suis nouveau j'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble
Pseudo : PiBmu

Ca me rend tout chose  :^_^:

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour, je suis nouveau j'aimerais être enregistré sur le mumble
> Pseudo : PiBmu
> 
> Ca me rend tout chose 
> 
> http://www.gifwave.com/download/3ya/...ald-glover.gif





> Hello ! j'ai formaté mon pc et j'arrive plus a revenir sur mumble (pas taper)
> 
> J'ai refait un pseudo : Ki-char-kut
> et je squatte la mare aux canards
> 
> Merci les copains 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/QHDqjkv5nlq6Y/giphy.gif


Fait et fait, désolé Pan quand je suis passé tu n'étais plus là.

----------


## kicharkut

Merci  :;):

----------


## Morieff

Merci pour la suppression du certif ! J'suis actuellement connecté sous le pseudo "Morieff". Vous pourriez m'enregistrer ?
Je le backup immédiatement cette fois.

----------


## MegABiloU

Coucou, je viens de réinstaller mumble avec mon certificat mais je n'ai aucun droit sur le serveur, ya un truc a faire?

----------


## zoboton

Bonjour, je voudrais être enregistré sur mumble.

Mon pseudo : zoboton.

Je suis connecté là normalement.
Merci !  :;):

----------


## Manu III

Coucou, j'aimerais être enregistré sur le Mumble. Pseudo : ManuIII

Merci !

J'avais déjà été enregistré avec un autre pseudo, mais c'était pas le même que sur le fofo, en plus ordi tout cassé, donc changé... donc plus de certificat. Pardon la famille tout ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Vader_666

MegABiloU, rester connecté et nous donner le pseudo que tu utilises  ::): 
Zoboton et ManuIII c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Manu III

Merci vader  ::):

----------


## MegABiloU

Le problème c'est qu'il me jette, bref je reesaierais pseudo MegABiloU.

----------


## Morieff

Zut je venais à peine de déco lors du passage de l'admin.
Suite au reset de mon certif vous pourriez m'enregistrer ? Je vais tâcher de rester en ligne un bon moment.

Merci !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Zut je venais à peine de déco lors du passage de l'admin.
> Suite au reset de mon certif vous pourriez m'enregistrer ? Je vais tâcher de rester en ligne un bon moment.
> 
> Merci ! 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pmsfk3Y.gif


Tu peux laisser mumble connecté dans un coin, tu n'as pas besoin d'être là au moment ou les admin vont t'enregistrer  :;):

----------


## Morieff

C'est bien ce qui me semblais.  ::): 
Je me suis mal exprimé. Par déco j'entendais mumble + windows. De toute façon je vais le laisser tourner en fond autant que faire se peut les prochains jours.

----------


## Narya

Bonjour, j'ai perdu mon certificat, et je viens de reboot mon pc, du coup j'aimerais bien être ré-enregistré ! Mon pseudo c'est Narya sur le mumble. 
Le gif cérémonial :

----------


## Flubber

Morieff c'est fait, Narya faut être connecté au serveur pour être enregistré.

----------


## Narya

Je suis connecté ! Merci beaucoup

----------


## Flubber

> Je suis connecté ! Merci beaucoup


C'est fait.

----------


## Qat

Hey, moi c'est SirQat sur Mumble et sur GTA Online. 
Ouvrez moi cette porte ou je frappe en pleurant !



Merci ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Qat  ::):

----------


## Qat

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Memory

> memory et kahexray, c'est fait


merci !!!

----------


## Morieff

Merci pour l'enregistrement !

----------


## Hlodwig

Bonjour  :;): 

Attention j'arrive  ::P: 

Si on me laisse rentrer bien sure.  
Pseudo : *Hlodwig*

----------


## Mechatama

Est-ce qu'il y a un admin sympa qui pourrait créer des salons pour *Splatoon* sur le serveur ? Depuis quelques jours on peut enfin jouer avec des équipes préétablies, alors un chat vocal serait quand même super (il n'y en a pas dans le jeu).

Vu que c'est des équipes de 4 et qu'on est environ 16 (cf. ce topic), il faudrait 4 salles.

Propositions de noms pour les salles :
Team AyoTeam OlyTeam InklingTeam Octaling

Ca peut aller soit dans la section FPS soit dans la section "Action et Casual", comme vous voulez.

L'idéal serait de les avoir pour ce soir. Mais si c'est pas possible tant pis !

Une ptite animation satisfaisante (c'est pas un GIF mais une vidéo sans son... c'est pareil  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Vader_666

Hlodwig, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Hlodwig

Yeah !  :B): 


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## malboyoo

Coin! j'aimerais parler avec les Canards de PoE  ::): .

nom mumble: Malbo

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut être connecté Malbo  ::):

----------


## Milo59

Je retente ma chance ce soir!
Pseudo toujours le même: Pan

----------


## Vader_666

Pan, Malbo, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## kikifumducu

Si quelqu'un pouvait autoriser "Kimy" ce serait top  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Kimy  ::):

----------


## kikifumducu

Au top, merci.

----------


## thirqual

Salut ! Ce serait pour etre inscrit sur le mumble :-)
Le petit gif qui va bien



et source

(désolé que ce soit mon premier post ici, récriminations à diriger vers Giledhil)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait thirqual  ::):

----------


## thirqual

> C'est fait thirqual


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Eloween

Pti enregistrement si ouplé... Lordarius

----------


## Flubber

> Pti enregistrement si ouplé... Lordarius


C'est fait Solcarlus.

----------


## Eloween

Merci ... :P

----------


## Lyrad

Bonjour, j'ai réinstallé mon ordinateur récemment et j'ai complètement pas suivi l'étape "certificat" par oubli ou inattention. Il y'aurait moyen de le supprimer et le refaire ou de me donner un marche à suivre svp ? Oui je sais je vais aller me flageller sous la douche de ce pas.

----------


## AquilaTony

bonjour et j'ai encore perdu mon certif (pérdu la clé) si c'est possible. merci =)

Arnak

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Arnak_La_Poste. Bah ouais ... fallait pas "encore" perdre ton certif  :haha: 

Lyrad, j'ai supprimé ton certif. Tu peux donc te reconnecter avec sur mumble. Et attendre qu'on passe par là. Note que sans gif ca sera plus drôle (pour nous).

----------


## Shtrow

Bonjour, j'aimerai me sociabiliser sur votre mumble élitiste svp  ::): 


Pseudo mumble : Shtrow

----------


## Lyrad

Tu veux un gif ?

----------


## Shep1

Coucou,
Psoeudo mumble Wawar

----------


## Vader_666

Lyrad et Shtrow, c'est fait  ::): 
Wawar faut être connecté au serveur  :;):

----------


## Lyrad

Merci !

----------


## Kak0

Attention j'arrive ! Pseudo : *Kak0*

----------


## Grolutin

Bonjour aux admins, pourrait-on m'enregistrer? 

Merci  :;):  



Pseudo : Grolutin

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Kak0 et Grolutin.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Bonjour les ptits canards hiboux! Ô joie, un nouveau PC chez moi, ô damnation point de certificat mumble sur ledit PC (puisqu'avant j'y accédais sur la tablette où j'ai du merder et supprimer le certificat lala)...
L'un d'entre vous aurait-il l'amabilité de m'y inviter? Pseudo : Rouxbarbe

----------


## Vader_666

Rouxbarbe, j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur, il faut te connecter pour que l'on t'enregistre à nouveaux. Tu aurais aussi pu exporter ton certificat de la tablette pour l'importer ensuite sur ton PC. Là si tu te connectes depuis ta tablette il faudra prendre un autre pseudo et que l'on t'enregistre. Où tu exportes ton certificat du PC sur ta tablette  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci beaucoup à toi! Je me connecterai ce soir et PROMIS, je ferai un backup du certificat :P

----------


## shoma

Salut à tous, et surtout à l'admin qui m'enregistrera.
>formatage sans sauvegarde du certif...
Pseudo a supprimer : sho
nouveau pseudo: shomanou

Merci infiniment.

----------


## Lili

Welcome shomanou \o/

----------


## Capeta

Salut les canards !

Avant de vous rejoindre en jeu, je passe par l'indispensable topic mumble.
Pseudo : Capeta

Merci à vous.  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca y est je me suis connecté, prêt à vous rejoindre et reprendre l'entraînement Rocket League :D

----------


## Vader_666

Rouxbarbe et Capeta, c'est fait.

----------


## Ozburne

Salut les coins,

Actuellment sur mon portable j'ai pas pu recup mon certif mumble du fixe.

Pourriez vous m'enregistrer s'il vous plait ?

Pseudo:  *Ozburne*

----------


## Sao

Done pour Ozburne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OzburneToBeWild si j'ose dire, d'ailleurs.

----------


## tenzo

bonsoir, je voudrais aussi rejoindre le serveur merci de m'ajouter svp

pseudo Tenzo

coincoin

[IMG][/IMG]

http://giphy.com/gifs/fire-formula1-jev-QaXmOLmsNs4lG

----------


## luciolesen

J'ai besoin d'un enregistrement pseudo: luciole

----------


## Vader_666

Luciole c'est fait.
Tenzo Kamada, il faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## Helcaraxe

Bonjour aux admins, pourrait-on m'enregistrer? 
pseudo Helcaraxë
merci a vous  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Helcaraxë, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Helcaraxe

merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Tenzo j'avais pas vu, tu es enregistré  ::):

----------


## tenzo

merci  ::):

----------


## Kak0

> Fait pour Kak0 et Grolutin.


Merci, tu resteras dans mon coeur à jamais.

----------


## dietrich

Salut les admin,

Actuellement en vacances, je n'ai pas pu récupérer mon certificat, serait-il possible de m'enregistrer avec un deuxième pseudo?
pseudo: pinkman

Ce serait vraiment cool merci!

----------


## xaltar

Bonjour aux admins, pourrait-on m'enregistrer? 

merci beaucoup xaltar

----------


## Carthaginian

Salut les coins,

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer svp? Carthaginian
 :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Pinkman et Carthaginian c'est fait  ::): 
xaltar, il faut être connecté.

----------


## dietrich

Sympa merci!

----------


## ShewBam

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai ré-importé mon certificat, cependant je ne peux pas rejoindre de channels ... j'ai loupé qqchose? Je suis nul c'est ça? 
> 
> Siouplez aidez moi


Bon je me quote parce que j'ai comme l'impression que mon message est passé à la trappe  ::'(: 

Est ce qu'il y a une gentille âme qui voudrais bien me venir en aide svp?

----------


## Vader_666

Tu es enregistré  ::): 

Après c'est pas comme si on disait depuis une centaine de page qu'il fallait être connecté pour que l'on puisse enregistrer tous les 3 posts hein  :;):

----------


## ShewBam

Yes merci Vader  :;):

----------


## Sycorax

Plop !

J'viens de reinstaller mon windows, et j'avais bien gardé mon certif sous le coude, mais même en l'important, je suis toujours coincé dans la marre aux canetons. Comment faire ?
Merci !

Contribution:

----------


## xaltar

ok ok ben je me laisse co sur mumble et attend merci

----------


## Mechatama

On dirait que ma demande suivante est passée à la trappe.
Est-ce que c'est le mauvais endroit pour demander ça ? Si vous voulez je peux en parler de vive voix avec un admin sur Mumble.




> Est-ce qu'il y a un admin sympa qui pourrait créer des salons pour *Splatoon* sur le serveur ? Depuis quelques jours on peut enfin jouer avec des équipes préétablies, alors un chat vocal serait quand même super (il n'y en a pas dans le jeu).
> 
> Vu que c'est des équipes de 4 et qu'on est environ 16 (cf. ce topic), il faudrait 4 salles.
> 
> Propositions de noms pour les salles :
> Team AyoTeam OlyTeam InklingTeam Octaling
> 
> Ca peut aller soit dans la section FPS soit dans la section "Action et Casual", comme vous voulez.
> 
> ...

----------


## epsilonfr

Slt les canard et surtout bonjour aux admins, ce serais possible de m'enregistrer? 

Merci  ::siffle::  




Pseudo : Epsilon-fr

----------


## Vader_666

Epsilon-fr, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Mechatama, c'est fait, section Autre FPS  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sycorax je pense que c'était toi Psycorax, donc je t'ai enregistré  ::):

----------


## Sycorax

Merci Vader,

petite précision, juste une chose que je comprends pas, comme je l'ai dis précédemment j'avais gardé mon certif, que j'ai réimplanté sur mumble, mais je n'étais pas enregistré. Comment cela se fait-il ?
J'ai utilisé "Psykorax" en pseudo, et j'ai pu me connecter sans problème seulement dans la mare aux canards. Mais mes copains m'ont dit que c'était "Psycorax" (avec un "c"), donc j'ai re-tenté comme ça, et là il m'a demandé un mot de passe, mais rien n'y a fait et je n'ai pas pu me co, et certainement que j'ai trop flood le serveur car mumble me disait "l'hôte distant a fermé la connexion".

Je ne vois donc pas bien clair là dedans. As-tu une idée quel peut être le fond du problème ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Narcoflik

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'appelle Julien et j'aimerai rejoindre le mumble pour du RocketLeague (et plus si affinité).

Mon pseudo sur le mumble : Narco

Le truc qui m'a fait rire comme un idiot pendant 5 minutes : 

Bonne soirée

----------


## DarkHope

Si un admin passe par là, ça serait possible de m'enregistrer sur le Mumble svp ? Mon pseudo: Asmkv

----------


## Vader_666

Narco et Asmkv, c'est fait  ::): 

Psycorax je sais pas trop. On fait un nettoyage de temps à autre des certificats.

----------


## Narcoflik

Voilà, mon gif s'affiche enfin

----------


## epsilonfr

> Epsilon-fr, c'est fait


Merci a plus tard  :Rock:

----------


## xaltar

vader_666 peux tu m'enregistrer stp merci , pas pu me connecter hier j attend ta venue ce soir ++

----------


## Mechatama

> Mechatama, c'est fait, section Autre FPS


Lol c'est quoi ces noms de salons ? C'est du Canard PC tout craché ça  ::rolleyes:: 

drINKmAYOnnaisemOLYneuxnOCTAmbule

Merci !  :^_^:

----------


## Ykow

Coucou, j'arrive les canards !  ::lol:: 



C'est possible de m'ajouter sur le mumble ? (c'est pour du Rocket League) 
Mon pseudo : *Ykow*

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Charade

Salut ! Je n'ai actuellement pas de micro, mais au moins pour rejoindre et écouter les autres (pour Rocket league principalement) c'est possible de m'ajouter aussi ? Merci ! 

Pseudo : Charade

----------


## Thesus

Hello,
Nouvelle demande d'ajout, c'est pour Rocket League. Pseudo : *Thesus*

----------


## Flubber

Fait pour tout ceux en attente.

----------


## luluesmail

Curieux, j'étais persuadé de m'être fait enregistré il y a un bail... Bon bah, plop, j'aimerais bien être n'enregistré s'il vous plaît  ::): 
Pseudo : Luluesmail

----------


## Vader_666

Luluesmail, c'est fait  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lol c'est quoi ces noms de salons ? C'est du Canard PC tout craché ça 
> 
> drINKmAYOnnaisemOLYneuxnOCTAmbule
> 
> Merci !


Le nom des salons n'est pas garanti. Note que ça aurait pu être pire et n'avoir aucun rapport avec tes propositions :3

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai paumé mon certificat, vous pouvez m'enregistrer à nouveau ?

Rappel :




> Yop,
> 
> Un admin pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble CPC ?
> *nAKAZZ*
> 
> Bisous sucrés.





> Fait pour Nakazzpasdesbriques ci dessus.





> Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de proposition sur le _Top Secret_ FUCA. Moi j'avais choisi nakazzdémerder.





> Et moi Nakazzenmoins.



Du coup, mon pseudo sera : *nAKAZZ_DMRD*

Merci.

----------


## Lili

C'est fait nAKAZZ_DMRD.

----------


## Haelnak

Enfin, j'ai failli attendre.

----------


## LeTaulier

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais avoir accès au Mumble. Mon pseudonyme est MiguelDoBrazil, et voici un gif comme offrande :

----------


## Vader_666

LeTaulier faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## LeTaulier

Ah, zut. J'y suis là

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Miguel.

----------


## Haelnak

Fausse manip' avec mon certificat (c'est une courte mais inintéressante histoire), ce serait possible de me valider à nouveau ?

*nAKAZZ*

Merci.

----------


## Vader_666

Done.

----------


## Pendah

Coucou c'est Pendah et mon pseudo sur Mumble c'est _Pendah_ et d'ailleurs sur Steam c'est aussi Pendah et puis en général c'est toujours Pendah.  ::w00t:: 

Ci-dessous quelques gifs :

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

Salut !

je souhaite m'enregistrer sur le mumble ; ID : Nagra

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon pour Pendah et Nagra  ::):

----------


## Leejunfan

Bonjour pour mettre Leejunfan dans mumble, merci
Avec le petit GIF (qui est en faite une vidéo).

Dégagez les mickeys, c'est les canards ici !

----------


## Langbardr

Salut, j'ai un problème plutôt étrange avec Mumble, je vous explique.

Mon casque habituel m'a lâché aujourd'hui, et comme solution de remplacement j'ai sorti un vieux casque poussiéreux qui, malgré les apparences, fonctionne encore. Le seul truc c'est que je n'entend aucun son de Mumble.

En dehors de Mumble il fonctionne très bien, j'entend les sons Windows, le son d'une vidéo sur Youtube ou encore celui d'un film sous VLC... Mais sur Mumble non, aucun. Ni les voix des autres, ni les sons "système" (déconnexion, etc). Je comprend pas. J'ai essayé avec TeamSpeak, c'est pareil. Pas de son. Alors est-ce que ça vient de la manière dont ces logiciels utilisent et diffusent le son, j'en sais rien, j'y connais strictement rien...

La seule différence visible entre les deux casques se situe sur la prise jack. C'est exactement les mêmes sauf que celle du vieux casque a des cercles noirs et non verts. Le problème pourrait venir de là ? Je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'info sur la différence des prises jack noires et vertes.

PS : mon vieux casque est un Prodipe Monitoring HeadPhone. Je pense que ça a son importance.

----------


## Wobak

Salut,

Tu as été dans les réglages sons de Mumble ? Tu as quoi comme "Sortie Audio" ? Si tu as le casque qui était selectionné directement, comme il ne le trouve plus, pas de son...

----------


## Langbardr

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as été dans les réglages sons de Mumble ? Tu as quoi comme "Sortie Audio" ? Si tu as le casque qui était selectionné directement, comme il ne le trouve plus, pas de son...


*EDIT* : Laissons tomber. J'ai quelques autres tests et ce vieux casque est complètement naze en fait...

----------


## lezek322

Salut,
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'autoriser à rejoindre le mumble (mon pseudo est warsponge) merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Sao

Mais absolument.

----------


## predator06

Salut

Pourriez vous m'autoriser à rejoindre le mumble ? 
Pour la petite histoire, je viens de passer à windows 10 puis formatage et installe clean.
Et forcement, en réinstallant mumble... je n'ai plus le certif. J'ai bien chercher sur mon disque de données mais... rien. Pourtant, étant consciencieux, c'est le genre de consigne que je respecte scrupuleusement. Surement l’exception qui confirme la rêgle  ::P: 
Enfin bref... J'avais été accepté avec le speudo "Predator06" puis on m'avais renommé quelques mois plus tard en "Penetrator06".

Le groupe de rageux de la section "battlefield" pourront confirmer que je ne suis pas un usurpateur et que la voix correspond bien au speudo. Enfin, les connaissant ils seraient capable de le nier... lol

Merci

Gifs adaptés à la situation...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Helcaraxe

bonjour j'ai de nouveau un probléme avec le certif j ai besoin d'une autorisation j'avais pas changé de pseudo par rapport à l'ancien certif
Helcaraxe
merci d'avance

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Predator06 & Helcaraxe.

----------


## lezek322

Merci bcp

----------


## predator06

merci
Certificat enregistré  :;):

----------


## mapti89

Bonjour serait'il possible d'avoir accès au serveur mumble s'il vous plait? mon pseudo sur mumble est mapti89
Merci par avance :D

----------


## Canardu57

Salut les canards,

Je souhaiterais, si possible, rejoindre votre Mumble (Pseudo identique à celui du forum)



_J'arrive !_

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon pour les deux personnes précédentes  ::):

----------


## Askatasun

Bonsoir !

S'il vous plise, merci de m'autoriser à mumbler.
Un gif tout pourri :

----------


## Vader_666

Fait.

----------


## Spencerlolz

Bonsoir à tous !! 
Un ajout pour ma part Spencerlolz.

----------


## xaenyr

Ne pas tenir compte de la demande de suppression. Merci Mechatama pour l'astuce

----------


## Mechatama

> Bonjour je voudrais passer sur android avec plumble donc voici la demande pour désactiver le pseudo xaenyr


Si tu copies ton certificat du PC vers le smartphone tu peux utiliser le même pseudo sur le PC et sur Android et tu n'as pas besoin de te faire enregistrer à nouveau.

----------


## Eroc

-Bien le bonjour belle compagnies. Vous m'attendiez?
-C'est possible, tu vient pour l'aventure?
-En effet je suis Eroc et j'aimerais bien pouvoir discuter sur mumble.
-Ah ok. Mais tu as les 3 pièces d'or demander?
-Oui voilas 
-Mais il est nul ton gif et c'est même pas des vrais pièces d'or!
-Accepte ou je t'envoie mon armés d'esclaves chat! Ils m'obéissent au doigt et à l'oeil donc attention! 
-Ok, ok! Tu peut venir c'est bon.
-Chouette.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est enregistré Eroc  ::):

----------


## Gabriel2102

Yop à tous, je suis un tueur en série, et pour tuer avec d'autres canards sur GTA Online, me faut les droits Mumble .. merci  ::P:   ::P:

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Gabriel.

----------


## Okami21

c'est possible pour Okami_21

----------


## Nydo

Bonsoir, une petite autorisation pour le monsieur (Nydo) siouplait  ::): 

http://i.imgur.com/RyOTowh.gif

----------


## Okami21

Merci d'avance  :^_^:

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Nydo. Pour Okami il faut être connecté.

----------


## ddmarkas

Hello,

Par cette offrande du gif rigolo, je vous demande une autorisation pour l'user ddmarkas  ::): .

----------


## Okami21

C'est bon je suis connecté dsl ^^

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Okami et ddmarkas  ::):

----------


## Alarkh

Bien le bonsoir !

Je souhaiterais vous rejoindre sur mumble au plus vite !



 ::ninja:: 

Merci d'avance,
Alarkh

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Alarkh.

----------


## Awake

Hello

Je veux bien une place sur le mumble.

Pseudo : jopr

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait hijopr  ::):

----------


## Awake

Merci  ::):

----------


## CasseThor

Hello,
pourriez-vous valider Casse_Thor siouplé et supprimer mon ancien qui était "Thorrrrrrrr"
Ca serait sympa de vot' part  :;):

----------


## Pocpay

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'enregistrer Pocpay_ et de supprimer Pocpay ? 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Pocpay

Euh aujourd'hui il me dit que j'ai un mauvais certificat  ::O:

----------


## Langbardr

Coucou, 
Après une réinstallation de Windows j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certif Mumble  ::sad:: .

C'est possible de supprimer le pseudo "Avelfaltazi" de vos registres, pour le reprendre après ?

Si c'est pas possible, alors pouvez-vous enregistrer "Tatavel" à la place ?



Merci.

----------


## evolvia

Bonjour chers amis modos  ::): 

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer sur le serveur?
Pseudo: Evolvia


Le double gif pour les ademines tout gentil  ::):

----------


## Bio.

Ola les canards,

Pouvez-vous m'enregistrer ? Je suis en ligne sous le pseudo Bio.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Langbardr

> Si c'est pas possible, alors pouvez-vous enregistrer "Tatavel" à la place ?
> 
> https://33.media.tumblr.com/d188090a...ie6oo2_250.gif
> 
> Merci.


Je m'auto-quote, toujours dans l'attente d'un enregistrement sur le serveur. Je serai connecté tout ce soir. Merci !  :;):

----------


## Farow

> Salut,
> Add me plz 
> pseudo: Farow
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/514372legif0sav1.gif
> 
> Merci


Je ne peut pas me déplacé dans le mumble alors que j'ai déjà fait une demande en 2014 c'est normal??
Merci @+

----------


## musinols

Même soucis que Farow
J'ai eu beau recupérer mon certificat je n'arrive pas à me déplacer.

----------


## Sao

> Coucou, 
> Après une réinstallation de Windows j'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon certif Mumble .
> 
> C'est possible de supprimer le pseudo "Avelfaltazi" de vos registres, pour le reprendre après ?
> 
> Si c'est pas possible, alors pouvez-vous enregistrer "Tatavel" à la place ?
> 
> https://33.media.tumblr.com/d188090a...ie6oo2_250.gif
> 
> Merci.


Fait.




> Bonjour chers amis modos 
> 
> Pouvez vous m'enregistrer sur le serveur?
> Pseudo: Evolvia
> 
> 
> Le double gif pour les ademines tout gentil 
> 
> http://media2.giphy.com/media/f7ESshCvZCso0/giphy.gif https://38.media.tumblr.com/e0d2ab67...4cveo1_250.gif


Fait.




> Ola les canards,
> 
> Pouvez-vous m'enregistrer ? Je suis en ligne sous le pseudo Bio.
> 
> Merci d'avance
> http://www.catgifs.org/wp-content/up...e_cat_gifs.gif


T'es pas connecté !




> Je ne peut pas me déplacé dans le mumble alors que j'ai déjà fait une demande en 2014 c'est normal??
> Merci @+


Fait.




> Même soucis que Farow
> J'ai eu beau recupérer mon certificat je n'arrive pas à me déplacer.
> https://mariecamier.files.wordpress....4l21rsxhev.gif


C'est quoi ton pseudo sur Mumble ? C'est toi Musaraigne ?

----------


## musinols

Oui merci par avance

----------


## Sao

Ok c'est bon.

----------


## Langbardr

> Fait.


Grand merci.  ::):

----------


## SeanRon

coucou, ya moyen de me reset le certif de SeanRon ? merci d'avance !

----------


## Pocpay

Bon bah c'est possible de supprimer le certif Pocpay et Pocpay_ parce que aujourd'hui il me demande un mdp  ::blink:: 

Merci

----------


## Bio.

> T'es pas connecté !


Désolé, je suis resté connecté une bonne partie de l'après midi mais j'ai du bouger avec mon portable...
Je suis de nouveau connecté sous le pseudo Bio., pouvez-vous m'ajouter ?

Merci d'avance et encoré déso  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Bio et Pocpay c'est fait  ::):

----------


## jammerjun

Une petite validation pour jammerjun svp?

----------


## Darcane

Bonjour, serait-il possible de valider Darcane s'il-vous-plaît ?

Je me demande par ailleurs s'il ne faudrait pas reset en fait... j'avais du être validé il y a moult temps mais j'ai formaté sans sauvegarder le certif depuis... *mine contrite* 

Merci

----------


## fneyret

Bonjour bonjour !
Pourrais-je être engregistré sur le mumble siouplaît ? Pseudo : fneyret

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait

----------


## fneyret

Merci  ::happy2::

----------


## Pocpay

C'est possible d'enregistrer Pocpay du coup ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Bayh

Hello,
Puis-je demander mon enregistrement sur le mumble s'il vous plaît ? (Pseudo = Bayh)

Avec le gif qui va bien :

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Vader_666

Popcay et Bayh c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Pocpay

Merci !

----------


## Wary

Demande d'enregistrement au Mumble please ! Pseudo = wary

Merci !

----------


## RelaxV

RelaxV

----------


## Vader_666

wary c'est fait  ::): 

RelaxV, de un être connecté c'est mieux et de deux, tu as été en CP ? Non parce que manifestement y a de grosses lacunes là. Tu sais, la phrase toussa, sujet verbe complément, le truc qui permet de communiquer...
Parce que balancer un mot et un gif je suis pas trop ok avec le concept m'voyez :3

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Vader est un mec très diplomate. J'aurais formulé autrement, un truc dans le style : 
"Ça t'arracherai la gueule de faire une putain de phrase, utiliser une ou plusieurs formules de politesses classiques utilisées en société histroire de pas se faire gracieusement envoyer chier par les admins dont moi qui vais me faire un plaisir de NE PAS t'enregistrer et veiller à ce que le nombre de lettres économisées pas ta flemme et ton impolitesse se transforment en mois avant que tu puisse venir jouer en vocal avec tes potes."
Mais je laisse Vader formuler, j'aime bien les posts polis et sans grossièretés.  :tired:

----------


## jammerjun

Hello,

J'ai dû merder un truc car j'ai toujours la bouche verte dans la mare aux canards sur le serveur.

Est-ce qu'un admin peut y remédier svp et m'enregistrer sous le pseudo jammerjun ? (il doit y avoir une référence à un ancien certificat sur le serveur peut-être).



Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flubber

> Vader est un mec très diplomate. J'aurais formulé autrement, un truc dans le style : 
> "Ça t'arracherai la gueule de faire une putain de phrase, utiliser une ou plusieurs formules de politesses classiques utilisées en société histroire de pas se faire gracieusement envoyer chier par les admins dont moi qui vais me faire un plaisir de NE PAS t'enregistrer et veiller à ce que le nombre de lettres économisées pas ta flemme et ton impolitesse se transforment en mois avant que tu puisse venir jouer en vocal avec tes potes."
> Mais je laisse Vader formuler, j'aime bien les posts polis et sans grossièretés.


Ouai mais son gif, c'est le meilleur du monde.

----------


## Oni83

Bonjour les canards.  ::): 

Je vous soumets ma demande d'enregistrement.

*Pseudo* : Oni83

*Gif d'actualité* : 



Merci d'avance.

À bientôt.  :;):

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Ouai mais son gif, c'est le meilleur du monde.


Certes mais ça n'excuse rien  :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Oni83 et JammerJun.

----------


## Yakaaa

C'est de ma faute pour RelaxV. Je l'aidais pour différentes choses, on a fait ça en même remps et j'étais en speed et l'ai donc bousculé.  S'il ne le voit pas rapidement je lui signalerai et j'imagine qu'il viendra compléter son message (qui avait en effet un joli gif).

----------


## DrOx

Salut !
Un petit admin pour me sortir sortir de la mare aux Canards ? Merchii (je suis connecté)

----------


## Sao

Fait DrOx.

----------


## DrOx

Merci !

----------


## Lockon056

*bonsoir je suis nouveau, j'aimerai avoir la possibilité d’être enregistré sur le Mumble pour y rejoindre un amis (pseudo Lockon056) j'y suis connecté,

et avec plaisir que je vous met un gif ici ,
 au plaisir =)*

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Lockon0565484EJDK + Alpha.

----------


## Lockon056

*merci =)*

----------


## Mr Thy

Allez hop, j'essaie aussi.

Oh vénérés admins, pourriez-vous m'enregistrer, le nickname est MrThy. Merci  :;):

----------


## Sao

Oui Thy !

----------


## jammerjun

> Fait pour Oni83 et JammerJun.


Merci Maître.

----------


## Aleas

Un Admin dans les parages ? (pseudo : Voles -> dans la mare)

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Aleas  ::):

----------


## Aleas

Thanks...je suis pas doué avec les gifs (avec les certificats mumble non plus d'ailleurs  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## zboubnirzva

Bonjour les admins !

Pourriez vous ajouter Zboubnirzva?




Merci !

----------


## thgreenkiller

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'ajouter, notamment pour gta v voir bf.
( thgreenkiller ) 33ans fils de bigjohn

Merci.

En souvenir voici .... sur atari.

[IMG][/IMG]

Dsl le gif fait plus de 10* les 50 000 mots max.
un pseudo de cloon me conviendra parfaitement.
A bientot

----------


## docteur_z

Bonsoir,

J'avais pas essayé de me connecter depuis très longtemps, et là j'aimerais bien (docteur_z)
Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux précédent. Bien tenté l'image fixe, mais ça ne prend pas !  ::P: 

Zboubnirzva, il faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## thgreenkiller

Merci bien Vader a bientot peut etre....

----------


## llaawwrr

hello, moi c'est seb, pseudo "llaawwrr" sur mumble et sur steam, je souhaite purvoir etre enregistré sur votre mumble afin de pouvoir profiter des parties multi-player sur rockett league dont je joue actuellemet  ::):  C'est "acdctabsé qui ma conseiller de venir m'inscrire sur le phopho  ::):  et pour finir un petit gif qui correspond a l'époque ou j'ai commencé a jouer (amiga 500+) 



à bienôt

----------


## Shep1

Coucou,
Je souhaite rejoindre la communauté pCARS, psoeudo : Wawar

Une démo de mes talents :

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Eh bien si, je peux ! Il y a 3 jours j'ai relancé Mumble mais je ne sais pas comment j'ai merdé pour les certificats... Et du coup le sympathique toto m'a ouvert la porte... 

Eh bah je reviens pour me connecter à l'instant. Même problème.  :Emo:  Je suis boulet.  ::unsure:: 



SI on peut m'enregistrer SVP, Augusto, merci d'avance (suis connecté et le reste en retenant ma respiration  :Boom:  ).

Merci par avance !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Merci !

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Et du coup le sympathique toto m'a ouvert la porte...


Je sais, je suis trop bon, ça me perdra.  :;):

----------


## moutaine

Heu, y'a pas un soucis avec le serveur mumble?

Je viens de perdre la connexion ainsi que ma compagne.

----------


## Flubber

Ceux qui peuvent pas se connecter c'est qui votre provider?

----------


## Hottuna

J'ai le même probleme et je suis chez Orange

----------


## moutaine

Free pour ma part.

----------


## Bayh

Même problème, et chez Bouygues Telecom !

----------


## konoro

Vous etes a la derniere version?

----------


## gnouman

*Mumble 1.2.10

Free*

Connexion refusée.

----------


## clexanis

Pareil chez Free, sur le routeur de Dijon. 
Et Prod3 (176.31.245.160) répond au ping.



```
Détermination de l'itinéraire vers cpc-prod3.canardpc.com [176.31.245.160]
avec un maximum de 30 sauts-:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  FREEBOX [192.168.1.1]
  2    36 ms    44 ms    37 ms  88.163.9.254
  3    19 ms    28 ms    36 ms  dijon-6k-1-a5.routers.proxad.net [213.228.13.190
]
  4    43 ms    32 ms    41 ms  lyon-crs16-1-be1006.intf.routers.proxad.net [212
.27.50.109]
  5    44 ms    41 ms    29 ms  p11-crs16-1-be1000.intf.routers.proxad.net [78.2
54.249.1]
  6    31 ms    56 ms     *     cbv-9k-1-be1001.intf.routers.proxad.net [194.149
.161.14]
  7    30 ms    39 ms    34 ms  gsw-1-a9.fr.eu [213.186.32.169]
  8    31 ms    48 ms    45 ms  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu [213.251.130.54]
  9    48 ms    51 ms    39 ms  vss-5a-6k.routers.ovh.net [178.33.100.71]
 10    46 ms    50 ms    42 ms  cpc-prod3.canardpc.com [176.31.245.160]

Itinéraire déterminé.
```

----------


## konoro

Sa remarche, moi je pense qu'on peut accuser wobak.

----------


## clexanis

> Sa remarche, moi je pense qu'on peut accuser wobak.


Le problème, c'est qu'on n'a que la moitié d'une accusation.

----------


## Wobak

Le serveur avait planté, je le mettrais en dernière version ce soir ou demain, donc il y aura sûrement une coupure rapide.

----------


## gnouman

> Le problème, c'est qu'on n'a que la moitié d'une accusation.


Ok je te donne l'autre moitié.

De plus je veux être remboursé au prorata de mon abonnement mumble CPC!  :Cafe2:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Le serveur avait planté, je le mettrais en dernière version ce soir ou demain, donc il y aura sûrement une coupure rapide.


Entière la coupure ?  ::trollface::

----------


## blacksaden

Bien le bonsoir, je m'appelle Saden et j'aimerais rejoindre le Mumble de la communauté !

----------


## drjekill77

salutation, je suis le docteur jekill (oui je sais c est pas comme ca que ca s ecrit mais c est plus rare que l'autre skyzo...) et je souhaiterais rejoindre votre mumble

pour le Giff, j ai pensé au personnes épileptiques moi...

----------


## Lili

C'est bon blacksaden, tu es enregistré.
drjekill77, je ne te vois pas connecté.

----------


## Vader_666

drjekill77, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Carpette

> Heu, y'a pas un soucis avec le serveur mumble?
> 
> Je viens de perdre la connexion ainsi que ma compagne.


Pour la connexion je ne peux rien, mais pour la compagne, décris la, ça sera plus simple pour la retrouver  ::trollface::

----------


## Fhyzician

Salut les canards !!!
Un p'tit post pour dire rien du tout ... ah si ... pour rejoindre le mumble CPC !!
THX.

Mon pseudo : Fhyzician

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Falou

Hello tout le monde! 

Une petite inscription pour bibi siouplait? 
Pseudo: Falou

Vu que c'est pour faire de la course de tuture avec les autres canards à roulettes, autant tester les bolides:



D'avance, merciiiii !!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done

----------


## ailesdazur

salut , j'aimerai pouvoir m'enregistrer a nouveau, je fais partie des ballo qui avait déja mumble et qui a pas sauvegarder son certificat et maintenant j'ai un new pc  et j'ai besoin de vous [https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gif+por+favor&view=detailv2&&id=BF5108287  5F419E7AB359B35E64CFB7862AE4C35&selectedIndex=5&cc  id=403mhUhG&simid=607998083676242737&thid=OIP.Me34  de685484655ce9ea4c295a8775779H0[/IMG] siouplait

c'est : ailesdazur2

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon jsuis pas tres doué pour mettre un gif moi ::|: 
tout ce que je sais faire avec mon pc c'est jouer a CIV 5 alors penser a moi  ::rolleyes::  ::P:  ::XD::

----------


## MoB

J'aime beaucoup la recherche google : gif+por+favor

----------


## GrosDudule

> J'aime beaucoup la recherche google : gif+por+favor


C'était Bing, on peut classer ça comme un double fail ?  ::trollface::

----------


## MoB

Oh mais carrément ! Je ne l'avais même pas lu tellement cela parait improbable.

----------


## Hazazel

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de me reconnecter sur le Mumble avec mon certificat après au moins 2 ans d'absence et je viens de voir que l'on ne peut pas s'enregistrer tout seul, donc si un gentil admin pouvait le faire je lui serait très reconnaissant.  :;): 
Pseudo : *Hazazel*



Edit: du coup je me demande si c'est pas mon certificat qui est devenu invalide étant donné que je ne me suis pas connecté pendant une longue période...  ::(:

----------


## Lili

Welcome home Hazazel !

----------


## Hazazel

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Cheubidou

Coucou les canards,

C'est pour être enregistré sur le mumble sous le pseudo : Cheub

Et voici mon gif !


Bisous  ::): 


Edit: à la demande d'un autre canard, Vader m'a déjà enregistré sous le pseudo CheubMamie  :Cigare: 
Merci !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut les coins votre gif :



Merci de bien vouloir m'enregistrer sous le pseudo BourrinDesBois.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour le Bourrin des Bois.

----------


## Vader_666

Mob il est trop lent.

----------


## terciperix

Coucou, un admin bienveillant pourrait-il enregistrer Tercipuissance ?

C'est le compte que je dois utiliser sur mon ordinateur portable.
En plus je vous offre ce magnifique GIF en cadeau.

----------


## Lalanoss

Coin,
me voilà dans la mare aux canard.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'enregistrer ?
Mon pseudo mumble: Lalanoss
Petit GIF de récompense  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Janjagomann

Coucou coin coin !

Mon Megabilou de frère m'a dit que c'était là qu'on s'inscrivait pour le mumble.

Mon Pseudo sur mumble c'est : Janjagomann

Quelques chats GIF  ::): 



A très bientôt vocalisement.

----------


## Sao

Fait pour les 3 au-dessus.

----------


## Emzy

Hey, y a moyen de s'enregistrer aussi ?  :Emo:  

Mon pseudo c'est Emzy  :Cigare:  
Par contre j'aurais bien aimé que ce soit dispo dès ce soir pour pouvoir jouer à Splatoon  ::ninja::

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour Emzygomatiques.

----------


## Emzy

Cimer  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est fait


Cimer!

----------


## Carpette

> Salut les canards !!!
> Un p'tit post pour dire rien du tout ... ah si ... pour rejoindre le mumble CPC !!
> THX.
> 
> Mon pseudo : Fhyzician
> 
> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/4th.gif


Peut être le meilleur GIF posté ici depuis un petit moment !!

----------


## derstpal

bouh!

Un Admin peut-il m'enregistrer svp? Mon pseudo: derstpal

mon gif:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour derstpalissade.

Edit : Bien tenté l'édition mais j'ai vu la demande sans gif héhé. Tu pourras récupérer ton pseudal dans une semaine selon les saintes écritures mumble.  :;):

----------


## Soki59260

Hello les canards

je suis tout nouveau ici ^^" je joue avec des amis qyant rejoins les cpc donc je fais de même 

sur Mumble, mon pseudo serait: Soki

j'espere etre accueilli comme un boulet de service x)

bonne soirée

----------


## garyturner

Ola les co...canards ! Mumble cassé ?

Ha revenu...

----------


## Sals

Hello, nouveau caneton dans la mare : Sals

Un petit geste de validation pour découvrir le monde ?  :^_^:

----------


## Flubber

> Hello, nouveau caneton dans la mare : Sals
> 
> Un petit geste de validation pour découvrir le monde ? 
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/sites/default/fi...s/manhack4.gif


C'est fait.

----------


## Sals

> C'est fait.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Chaos Theory

---

----------


## Mrlardon38

demande d'enregistrement

Pseudo : Mrlardon

----------


## Mechatama

> demande d'enregistrement
> 
> Pseudo : Mrlardon


Tu as raté ton GIF alors je suis gentil je te le mets là :

----------


## Margeta

> Bonjour, j'ai vraiment hâte de pouvoir parler avec mes keupaings sur le mumble !
> 
> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/062010/127...ing-midget.gif
> 
> pseudo : Margeta


Deuxième tentative 1 mois et demi plus tard !

----------


## Margeta

Bon, personne au bout d'une heure, j'essaierai une autre fois !

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Mrlardon.

----------


## MoB

> Bon, personne au bout d'une heure, j'essaierai une autre fois !


C'est pas faute de dire et de redire qu'on ne peut pas être tout le temps sur mumble / forum pour voir vos demandes et y accéder de suite.
C'est aussi pour cela qu'on demande aux personnes de RESTER CONNECTER même en étant afk, que ce soit en laissant le pc tourner une journée ou une nuit par exemple.

Donc la prochaine fois, sois plus patient. La preuve tu serais resté 10 min de plus connecté, Lili t'aurait enregistré en même temps que la tranche de bacon.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Bon, personne au bout d'une heure, j'essaierai une autre fois !


Non mais je le crois pas ! Tu te fais pas chier, non seulement tu lis pas puisqu'on répète sans arrêt de rester connecté mais en plus mÔssieur n'est pas content que l'on ne soit pas à sa disposition là quand mÔssieur veut qu'on l'enregistre.
Enfant roi ou quelque chose dans le genre, manque plus que le caprice en se roulant par terre et on est dedans.
Alors dans la vie on a pas toujours tout ce qu'on veut tout de suite, faut patienter et faut surtout savoir *lire toutes les putains de fois où on dit de rester connecté* !  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bon, personne au bout d'une heure, j'essaierai une autre fois !



*RESTER CONNECTÉ* 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais pas le cul vissé devant son ordinateur, ça ira.

----------


## flochy

Faut dire que si on mettait à disposition le numéro de portable de Totoo, ce serait tout de même plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je peux mettre mon pied à disposition de ton cul aussi, ce serait plus simple !  :tired:  :;):

----------


## Maeris

Salut ! Je pourrais être enregistré sur le mumble svp ? Je suis "Maeris" aussi dessus.
Je vais danser un peu en attendant.

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Maeris.

----------


## Maeris

Merci !

----------


## Revanchard

Bonjour pourrais-je être enregistré sur le mumble ? Mon pseudo c'est "Revanchard".
Merci

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Revanchard.

----------


## Revanchard

Merci bien !

----------


## The Horse

Après de longues heures d'entrainement j'estime être capable de jouer aux côtés de collègues canards sans me couvrir de ridicule, je sollicite donc l'enregistrement sur le mumble. Mon pseudo est "Horse".
Merci d'avance

----------


## MoB

♫ Bad Horse, bad Horse, Bad Horse is bad ! ♪

----------


## The Horse

> ♫ Bad Horse, bad Horse, Bad Horse is bad ! ♪


Je valide cette référence !

----------


## Chaos Theory

Possible de rejoindre, pseudo : Destiny

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Destiny.

----------


## Roland Flure

Vu la rapidité avec laquelle certaines demandes sont traitées et que d'autres prennent un moi et demi (!), moi j'dis y'a du favoritisme et du délie de sale gueule.

----------


## Revanchard

Moi je pense que ça vient des gif  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yul44

Salut, pour retrouver certains dans la mare mumble, je m inscrit sur le mumble avec le pseudo Yul

----------


## MoB

Pour info : Oui on est au courant le mumble est cassé pour le moment. On s'en occupe.

----------


## MoB

Et il est up !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Toujours impossible pour ma part.  ::):

----------


## MoB

En effet, le serveur décide de prendre un RTT. On vous tient au courant.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En vous remerciant !

----------


## Shep1

Ça remarche  ::lol::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Affirmatif.

----------


## Louck

Pas chez moi  :tired:

----------


## cotueur

:Cell:

----------


## clexanis

> Pas chez moi


Ce demi-serveur est un SCANDALE § REMBOURSAY §  :Vibre:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Yul  ::):

----------


## dragou

> Ici l'honorable commissaire de la ligue de Blood Bowl de Canard PC.
> 
> Veuillez noter, par la présente brève, que la très noble institution que je représente, forte de plus d'une vingtaine d'utilisateurs réguliers, est très mécontente de vos choix de management. Néanmoins, dans un souci d’apaisement des communautés vidéo-ludiques ci-représentées, je veux bien croire que cette erreur de jugement fut le fruit d'un emportement, et non la volonté de stigmatiser notre communauté, par ailleurs fort influente en ces lieux.
> 
> Je dispose en effet d'une certaine influence auprès de la rédaction de Canard PC, Pipomantis m'aime au point de vouloir me faire un bisou sur la bouche, et j'ai en ma possession le numéro de portable issu de la carte professionnelle personnelle de Guy Moquette. Je vous prie de ne pas m'obliger à faire usage de ces mesures de dernier recours. 
> 
> Dans l'attente d'une juste réparation du préjudice engendré par le retour au_ statu quo ante_, 
> 
> Je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations distinguées,
> ...


Il est maintenant temps de détrôner ce fourbe commissaire à l'occasion de la sortie du 2ème Opus de Blood bowl (vendu en kit, merci le marketing!!!).
Pour se faire nous avons besoin d'un nouveau chan blood bowl II.
En espérant un retour inattendu de frite, sait-on jamais....

----------


## Ryurk

Salut !Je pourrais être inscrit sur le Mumble siouplez !Mon pseudo c'est "Ryurk" (Grosse surprise hein ^^)
Et donc il faut un GIF si j'ai bien compris :

----------


## Vader_666

Ryurk, c'est fait  ::): 

Pour Blood bowl, je pense que les salons existants suffiront  ::):  (dans la section "2 - RTS") Au pire on en créera 2 de plus si vous vous marchez sur les pieds.

----------


## dragou

> Ryurk, c'est fait 
> 
> Pour Blood bowl, je pense que les salons existants suffiront  (dans la section "2 - RTS") Au pire on en créera 2 de plus si vous vous marchez sur les pieds.


Déjà comme ça parfois on se marche sur le pieds alors que la communauté restante sur le 1 est petite.
Avoir 4 salons parait honnête.

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai ajouté 2 salons  ::):

----------


## Dolos

Bonsoir !
Pourrais-je être inscrit sur le Mumble ?
Mon pseudo c'est "Dolos" 

Et voilà .... un GIF :


oui c'est l'explication la plus probable...

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Dolos.

----------


## kynops

Hello,

Un petit enregistrement sur Mumble s'il-vous-plait ?  ::):  Pseudo : kynops



Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Kynops.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Bijour.
J'ai un petit soucis : ce matin aucun pb, je me suis connecté sur le serveur mais là depuis 12h59 je peux plus m'y connecter.
Aucun pb sur d'autres serveurs mais pas le CPC.



> La connexion au serveur a échoué : Connexion refusée.


Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?
Le serveur est down ou c'est que chez moi ?

----------


## kennyo

La même ici.

----------


## MoB

Serveur redémarré.

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Serveur redémarré.


Merci.

----------


## Nessou

Pseudo : Nessoulol

----------


## McRemic

Hop !

Moi aussi je voudrais bien un petit accès sur mumble pour mettre une raclée à des canards sur Assetto Corsa.
Pseudo : McRemic

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done.

----------


## boone

C'est [GK]Ray Charles !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Rasta Knight

Hello msieur dame, ce serait pour un enregistrement de mon pseudo, aka RastaKnight en prévision de la soirée Elite Dangerous CQC.

Et vu que je pense vien avoir lu le 1er topic : 

Merci Ô Grand Admin

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

T'es pas connecté.

----------


## Rasta Knight

Je me voyais connecté, je viens de le refaire.

----------


## lithomostys

Bon, pour la n-ième (troisièeme en fait...) j'ai perdu mon certif... Du coup, rebelotte : Merci de m'enregistrer, promis juré, cette fois, je me l'envoie dans le cloud et pas sur une clé USB qui va passer à la machine....
Pseudo : lithomostys

et comme il faut soutenir le moral de nos chers admins :

----------


## Le_Bothan

Pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas, on dirait que mon certif a été balancé aux fraises... Soutien aux admins !!
pseudo : le_bothan

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les 3 du dessus  ::):

----------


## Rasta Knight

Merci msieur  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Un chtit accès, s'il vous plait ?

ça va être énoooorme !




Merci d'avance  ::):  

Pseudo Mjoln

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour Mjoln  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Merci m'sieur !

Y a un truc à faire avec le certificat du coup maintenant ou bien ?

----------


## Pic Rouge

Je passe sous la table pour une petite autorisation sur Mumble !!! Pic Rouge, à vos ordres

----------


## Vader_666

> Merci m'sieur !
> 
> Y a un truc à faire avec le certificat du coup maintenant ou bien ?


Exporter le certificat et le sauvegarder dans un coin ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je passe sous la table pour une petite autorisation sur Mumble !!! Pic Rouge, à vos ordres
> 
> http://www.zebigweb.com/pics/louiswi...-706884886.gif


Demander avec un gif c'est bien, demander avec un gif en étant connecté, c'est mieux !  ::):  Là on peut rien faire  :;):

----------


## Pic Rouge

oups désolé....

----------


## Vader_666

C'est bon  ::):

----------


## nl6synyster

Bonjour ça serait pour avoir accès au mumble s'il-vous-plait '-'
Mon id:nl6synyster
Et mon gif cadeau ben...je sais pas si ça passe x)
pouiiiiiivvvchchhhh

PS: Pourquoi des lapins en smiley et non des canards? '-'
PS2: Oui avec la signature ça fait un peu double gif et surtout ça prend beaucoup de place du coup, faite comme si il y en avait qu'un seul ! (choisissez celui que vous préférez)

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté  ::):

----------


## farfrael

bonsoir, une demande d'enregistrement s'il vous plait !
perso: farfrael

merci !

p'tit gif:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Farfrael  ::):

----------


## farfrael

merci !

----------


## ZbrwaZbrwa

Oyez braves gens, auriez l'amabilité d'octroyez à ma personne l'accès de votre Mumble ?
Mon nom : ZbrwaZbrwa

Et pour satisfaire vos demandes voilà votre gif :

----------


## Vandred

Hello, j'aimerais retrouver l'accès à Mumble après une longue période d'absence :D
au nom de : Vandred

Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## nl6synyster

> Faut être connecté


Yé souis connecté !  ::lol::

----------


## Flubber

> Yé souis connecté !


C'est fait, mais tu devrais supprimer ta signature avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et relire la charte du forums sur la taille des signatures.

----------


## MoB

Par contre, aussi supra classe que ton gif est, il y a un charte du forum. Et les signatures immenses comme ca n'y sont pas toléré, même quand elle put la classe comme celle-ci.

Edit: Bordel de !!! rohhhh !! Flubber !!

----------


## nl6synyster

> C'est fait, mais tu devrais supprimer ta signature avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et relire la charte du forums sur la taille des signatures.


Ah pourtant j'avais cherché justement des trucs sur les signatures mais...c'était long ^^"
Désolé je retire ça  ::):  (techniquement ça fait 2 lignes)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, aussi supra classe que ton gif est, il y a un charte du forum. Et les signatures immenses comme ca n'y sont pas toléré, même quand elle put la classe comme celle-ci.
> 
> Edit: Bordel de !!! rohhhh !! Flubber !!


Je vais chercher un moyen de la réduire dans ce cas ^^/

EDIT: Normalement ça devrait être bon, j'ai réduis pour que ça prenne le moins de place possible et pour qu'on voit toujours un minimum le gif ^^
Et merci pour l'acceptation sur le mumble, c'est sympa  ::ninja::

----------


## flochy

Tu y es presque : les gifs animées sont interdites en signature...

----------


## nl6synyster

> Tu y es presque : les gifs animées sont interdites en signature...


Ah c'est dans les règles annexes ! D'accord, et moi qui m'amusait à relire 150 fois les 7 règles ^^"
Bon voila c'est reglé une bonne fois pour toute !

----------


## Ukko

Hello

J'aimerais beneficier de l'accès, sous le nom suivant : Ukko




Béééé j'ai un message pas très très gentil :


> La connexion au serveur a échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.


  ::(:

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Zbrwa.

----------


## Ukko

::(: ((

Au moment où je clique "connexion" ce message apparaît, et rien de plus.. J'suis perdu, ça fonctionnait avant.. -_-

----------


## KaNaRD

Hello hello ! Pourriez-vous authentifier TORTU_OUAF_OUAF siouplaiiiiiit ?



Merki !!!

----------


## Lili

C'est fait TORTU_OUAF_OUAF.

----------


## KaNaRD

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Uncle Fuzz

Bonjour Canard PC ! 

J'aimerais bien venir parloyer sur votre mumble avec ce pseudo : The_Duke.

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Vandred

Arf comme un boulet j'avais pas tilté qu'il fallait rester connecté du coup je redemande, pour Vandred, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## .V. ZtoL

Bon j'ai utilisé le Mumble il y a bien longtemps dans une galaxie fort lointaine et j'ai toujours le certif... mais ça doit dater d'avant l’enregistrement par les admin.

Du coup je balance la demande avec le pseudo mumble suivant: Orca 

Et comprendront les vrais:


Merki  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté  ::): 

(Vandred ça a été fait au cas où tu n'aurais pas fait gaffe, par un autre admin)

----------


## .V. ZtoL

Fait à présent!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

done

----------


## Lugmi

> Bon j'ai utilisé le Mumble il y a bien longtemps dans une galaxie fort lointaine et j'ai toujours le certif... mais ça doit dater d'avant l’enregistrement par les admin.


Exactement pareil, mais pour le pseudo Lugmi et avec un vrai gif classe.
Merci !

----------


## dillinger

OOOOOOOOooooAAAAAAARRGGAOOOOOOOOARRRRGFHHHh ??!???

----------


## Darkmonate

Bonjour

J'ai fait une demande pour rejoindre les joueurs d'elite dangerous voici mon pseudo: Darkmonate

----------


## Zephos

Bonjour, j'aurai souhaité pouvoir accéder au mumble et surtout au chan CSGO si possible  ::P: 
Puis je ?
Pseudo : Zephos

----------


## Vader_666

Lugmi et Darkmonate, c'est fait  ::): 

Zephos il faut être connecté ^^

dillinger : UAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggggrRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAABLLLLL  LL !!

----------


## Nessou

Pseudo : Nessoulol

----------


## SamKouCaille

Bien le bonjour ! Je viens chasser du canard sur nos petits fps favoris !
pseudo : SamKouCaille

----------


## Graine

Bonjour c'est pour enregistrer sur votre serveur mumble mon doux nom de Graine.

----------


## L0ur5

Bonjour, c'est pour modérer sur le mumble.

Pseudo : L0ur5

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour SamKouCaille & L0ur5.

----------


## Zephos

Je suis connecté  ::):

----------


## Sao

Ça tombe bien, moi aussi !
Bienvenue.

----------


## Zephos

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## davidCooky

Bonjour ! J'aimerais pouvoir vous rejoindre sur le mumble et surtout la partie star citizen ou j'aimerais pouvoir y jouer avec vous ^^  !

pseudo : DavidCooky

----------


## bouga

j'arrive sur Mumble!
pseudo: Bouga

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Bouga  ::):

----------


## waax94

Bonjour à tous,

C'est bien ici la demande d'inscription sur pour accéder à Mumble ?

Mes pseudos Mumble et WoT sont:

 Focus_And_Kaboom



J'essaie désespérément d'intégrer un gif  mais pas moyen, il veut pas s'afficher correctement... 

[IMG][url=http://www.---------.com/2015-39-1442848380-200.gif][/IMG]

----------


## urel

Salutation :D

Pseudo : Urel

GiF: 



Morci bien d'avance, tout ça, tout ça

----------


## Flubber

> Salutation :D
> 
> Pseudo : Urel
> 
> GiF: 
> 
> http://orig04.deviantart.net/a7b7/f/...ov-d5mmb15.gif
> 
> Morci bien d'avance, tout ça, tout ça


Done.

----------


## Kassz

hello me voila sur mumble 

Pseudo: _Kassz_


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4533fba...847fd21f.jpgl]


dsl pour le gif je sais pas comment faire  ::(:

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut, mon certificat ne fonctionnant plus, vous serait-il possible de me permettre de vous rejoindre à nouveau.

Merci

Pseudo : Pedzouille

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Pedzouille  ::):

----------


## themarmoth

Salut, 

j ai perdu mon certificat car j ai du réinstallé mumble , pourriez faire le nécessaire sil vous plait

mon pseudo est themarmoth



- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://16.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ks...1xnko1_500.gif

oups le gif desole

----------


## Oban

Bonsoir,

J'ai perdu mon certificat car j'ai changer de pc. Pouvez-vous me laisser vous rejoindre

Pseudo : Schwing

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv...xmy9o1_500.gif

----------


## Nono

Euh dites c'est quoi gamevox ?

----------


## Thanamatha

bion bion, et bien, bonjours a tous  ::):  je suis donc [KOC]Thanamatha, et je suis désireux de joindre le mumble et sa section rust, pratiquant votre serveur ::):  voila voila  :;):  pour ce qui est de la petite gif animé heu...  c'est assez vomitif pour vous? :D

----------


## Tensey

Coucou! Je suis sur le mumble, mon pseudo: "Tensey"

Soyez sympas, enregistrez moi!

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Done.

----------


## Kassz

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## MartyMcfly

Bonjour,

Je croyais déjà être enregistré& mais ça fait un bout de temps... Donc un petit enregistrement pour rejoindre les canards tankistes ?

Pseudo mcfly



Merci bien msieurs dames !!

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je croyais déjà être enregistré& mais ça fait un bout de temps... Donc un petit enregistrement pour rejoindre les canards tankistes ?
> 
> Pseudo mcfly
> 
> http://media.gamaniak.com/gal/gifs-m...al-yeux_33.gif
> 
> Merci bien msieurs dames !!


Non t'as qu'à revenir le 21 octobre.

----------


## alfredaleau

Bonsoir, 

Auriez la bonté extrême de m'accepter de nouveau parmi vous suite à mes déboires informatiques dans les grandes largeurs ( quel con ce Murphy ! ) .

J'ai tout un tas de Gigots à analyser pour retrouver ce foutu certif.

Y a une image la dessous, bor*** de code bb

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c9e4704...87ea841794.jpg



Bien à vous.

George Alfred sur mumble et in game WOT

----------


## Vader_666

Cay fait (pas par moi) George Alfred

----------


## Irv1n3

Salut, mon pseudo sur le Mumble est Irv1n3

Merci :D

----------


## alfredaleau

Merci beaucoup.

George Alfred / WOT

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Irv1n3  ::):

----------


## kimaary

salut pseudo mumble kimaary

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait pour "GossImpoli" au dessus. 
Toi par contre tu récupéreras jamais ton pseudo.  :tired:

----------


## Basique

Bon ben j'aimerai bien rejoindre Mumble avec mon pseudo Basique. Ça fait longtemps que je l'avais pas utilisé mais je me rappelait pas qu'il fallait s'inscrire ? Il y a toujours une histoire de certificat ?

Ca ça sera probablement moi à Blood Bowl :

http://i.imgur.com/khVhLYH.webm

Bon j'ai pas de gif apparemment ça marche pas  ::sad:: 
Bon je le met en lien direct parce que je suis teubé.

----------


## GrisburT

Hello,

possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble, pseudo: grisburt, j'ai quelques volées a prendre sur BB2  ::P: 



Merci

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Fait.

----------


## Archa

Est-ce que c'est possible d'être invité même si je ne suis pas blonde à forte poitrine et qu'a cause de mon gros bide, je n'arrive plus a voir mes pieds palmés ?

COINCOIN !

Pseudo : Tilec

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Tilec  ::):

----------


## Basique

Hello apparemment je suis pas enregistré, probablement parce que j'étais pas connecté comme c'est pourtant expliqué sur la première page. Mais je veux bien toujours être inscrit !

----------


## WARTHOG

Bonjourno,

My namos is SogeKing and i would like to rejoindre la team Canard PC on mumble. I'm actually connecter on the serveur and j'aimerais bien, yo comprendo, me joindre sur ce "SUPA" server qu'est le mumble Canardos PC !!!! Esta possible ?

Par avance, veuillez m'excuser pour la maîtrise de mon français qui pourrait vous faire croire à des origines orcs.

SogeKing (sur Mumble)

Here esta a GIF que j'aime bien ^^

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour Basique et SogeKing  ::):

----------


## Eduens

Quand tu te connectes au Mumble et que tu n'es pas inscrit: 

Pseudal: Eduens

----------


## WARTHOG

Yes muchas gracias los ducks de la muerte de los pepitos de la casa de la playa of burmingham palace

----------


## dillinger

Coucou, s'il te plaît peux-tu m'enregistrer sur mumble avec le pseudo candiria ?
J'ai eu écho de ta force (certes on ne parlera pas du groupe qui joue en live les titres à 200% la vitesse de l'album si bien que c'en est incompréhensible)  :

----------


## Vader_666

Eduens, c'est fait.  ::): 

dillinger, tu as déjà un compte sur le mumble ? C'est quoi son pseudo ? Si non, connecte toi avec candiria et on t'enregistrera  ::):

----------


## Graine

Par contre je ne peux toujours pas me connecter.(Graine)Enfin dans les lobby

----------


## Jack Pervert

Coin !

Serait-il possible d'être validé dans le serveur Mumble s'il vous plait ?

Pseudo : LeGrosFaisan

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait LeGrosFaisan  ::):

----------


## Le Doyen

Coin,



Et pour moi ? LeDoyen   Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait LeDoyen  ::):

----------


## Le Doyen

Merci ! j' adore de plus en plus les canards !  :;):

----------


## Choum

Salut,

C'est possible de valider mon compte sur mb ( Choum ) 

merci

----------


## Corsur

Bonsoir 


Bon si j ai bien compris la DOC je me declare canard Munble ici Pseudo : Corsur



Merci

----------


## Vader_666

Choum c'est fait  ::): 

Cursor il faut être connecté  :;):

----------


## Choum

> Choum c'est fait 
> 
> Cursor il faut être connecté


merci

----------


## Madame Chat

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous valider mon compte Alcidie ? S'il vous plait merci

----------


## Corsur

oui DSL Je me suis connecté rapidement sur un autre Munble avec un ami pour étalonner vite fait mon casque + micro après un Format du PC cette apres midi.

Mais sa y est je suis connecté sur le munble CPC.

edit en fait mon pseudo c est Corsur. ::'(:

----------


## Vader_666

Alcidie et Cursor, c'est bon  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu préfère Cursor à Corsur ? Je peux te renommer si tu veux  ::):

----------


## Madame Chat

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Corsur

Non Corsur me va bien juste une erreur de frappe dans mon premier message. ::XD:: 

et merci évidemment

----------


## Oban

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je n'arrive pas rentrer dans les salons du mumble. Pouvez-vous remédiez à ça svp? mon pseudo est schwing.

Merci!

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas rentrer dans les salons du mumble. Pouvez-vous remédiez à ça svp? mon pseudo est schwing.
> 
> Merci!


Je n'arrive pas à comprendre les mec qui lisent pas les intro du topic. Peux tu remédiez à ça svp?

Merci!

----------


## Yves Signal

Salut les modos !
J'utilise mumble sur mon pc prinl depuis une éternité (quand il n'était pas nécessaire d'avoir à s'enregistrer par ici), mais du coup il m'est impossible de me connecter sur mon pc de salon.

Faut-il faire une demande classique ? J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas...

----------


## Vader_666

Tu peux exporter ton certificat depuis ton PC principal et l'importer sur ton PC de salon  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Coucou,

Ça fait des lustres que je ne me suis pas co sur le mumble du coup je ne suis pas enregistré apparemment, donc si un gentil admin pouvait s'en occuper ce serait fort aimable, le pseudo est le même qu'ici : Setzer, je reste co sur le mumble okazou.

D'avance je vous dis

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Hehehe

Pseudo: Toxicat

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour Setzer & Toxicat.

----------


## Scheron

Bonjours,

je souhaite rejoindre la communauté de l'anneau heuuuuu... CpC^^

My name is Scheron... Scheron stone^^


désoler j'arrive pas a afficher les gif^^

----------


## Flubber

> Bonjours,
> 
> je souhaite rejoindre la communauté de l'anneau heuuuuu... CpC^^
> 
> My name is Scheron... Scheron stone^^
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/thumbs/...49oDitkj2J.gif
> 
> désoler j'arrive pas a afficher les gif^^


Bienvenue Kidney_Stone.

----------


## themarmoth

bonsoir,

j ai dut réinstallé mumble et je n arrive plus a me connecte sur mumble canard pc l accès est refusé car j ai perdu mon certificat 

mon pseudo themarmoth

merci d'avance

----------


## Oban

J'avais pas vu qu'il fallait rester dans la mare aux canards. Je laisse mon pc allumé en restant dans la mare à présent

----------


## loopkiller2

Honte à moi. Je n'ai plus de certificat Mumble suite à formatage.
Et vu que j'ai 0 organisation, je ne l'ai bien sûr pas sauvegardé, ni sur une clé, ni sur un cloud ni nul part.
Si une bonne âme d'admin passe par là, il serait fort aimable à lui de me ré-enregistrer. Il aura ma reconnaissance éternelle.
Et j'exporterai mon certificat. Sur une clé. Sur le cloud de SFR même. C'est dire.
Merci...  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Loopkiller et Oban, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## loopkiller2

Merci...  :;):

----------


## taiba

ca serait possible de m'enregistrer.... Merci

pseudo : Taiba

----------


## Vader_666

Il faut être connecté Taiba  ::):  Et avec un petit gif rigolo c'est mieux (cf premier post. Enfin sinon à défaut c'est ton pseudo qui sera rigolo  ::): )

----------


## badmad

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer avec le meme pesudo : badmad du a une reinstallation totale de windows 10 de mes couilles, merci.
Merci d'avance bonne nuit.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Il faut être connecté...
Et gif ça bouge.  ::siffle::

----------


## badmad

Pouvez vous m'enregistrer avec le meme pesudo : badmad du a une reinstallation totale de windows 10 de mes couilles, merci.

C'est bon je suis connecté sur mumble dans la mare aux canards.

----------


## Norajh

Salut, ce serait pour une petite demande d'enregistrement sur le mumble (comme c'est original).
Pseudo : Norajh
Merci !

----------


## Labataxe

bonjour, 

Serait ce possible d'avoir un gentil admin pour me donner un certif svp.
Pseudo : Labataxe

----------


## Sao

Badmad + Norajh : fait.

----------


## debmasta

Debmasta  =  pour pes vocalement avec les canards

----------


## adespro

Bonjour, serait-il possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous playt? :D ------> NeroxX

----------


## khazrik

Bonsoir, possible d'être enregistré svp? Merci  ::O:   Pseudo : Khaz

----------


## badmad

Merci bonne année.

----------


## khazrik

Faut mettre un Gif pour que ça marche  ::P:

----------


## Moilu

Bonjour aux canards, je souhaite rejoindre le saint mumble CPC. 
Et voici un p'tit GIF rigolo 

En vous r'merquiant.
- Moilu

----------


## Flubber

> Debmasta  =  pour pes vocalement avec les canards 
> 
> http://suckmongif.com/gifs/storched.gif





> Bonjour, serait-il possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous playt? :D ------> NeroxX
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/642b13e0...2vreo1_400.gif





> Bonjour aux canards, je souhaite rejoindre le saint mumble CPC. 
> Et voici un p'tit GIF rigolo 
> http://medias.francoischarron.com/th...dDxdErRaVx.gif
> En vous r'merquiant.
> - Moilu


Done X 3.

----------


## MrLampkin

Impossible de me reconnecter depuis que j'ai changé de machine, la cause en est l'ancien certificat, sauf que je ne vois pas comment le récupérer... j'ai conscience qu'il aurait fallu que je le sauvegarde, mais c'est pas vraiment la chose à laquelle j'ai pensé en réinstallant tout le barda. 

Le nom d'utilisateur était "Lampkins", une solution ? Je ne sais pas si un admin peut révoquer l'ancien certificat enregistré pour que je me loggue de nouveau et que je sois une nouvelle fois validé.

EDIT : j'ai pensé ajouter une photo de "chat mignon" (comme dit ma femme) pour m'excuser du désagrément

----------


## Arwon

Hello,

possible de m'enregistrer svp ?

pseudo : Arwon

gif rigolo (ou pas) :

----------


## Vader_666

Arwon c'est fait (pas par moi).

Lampkins j'ai supprimé ton utilisateur tu peux te reconnecter avec ce pseudo et on t'enregistrera. Par contre sans gif animé rigolo tu te retrouveras avec un pseudo rigolo (genre Lampiste par exemple. Je trouve ça rigolo Lampiste :3)

----------


## MrLampkin

Un grand merci, ça c'est du SAV qui a la classe

----------


## Vader_666

C'est reparti pour un tour Lampiste... Enfin Lampkins  ::):

----------


## Darukill

Bonsoir j'aimerais être enregistrer sur votre mumble svpn mon pseudo est le même que sur le forum Darukill  ::):  Et voici pour le GIF rigolo :

----------


## ShinSH

Salut Darukill, c'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Yves Signal

> Tu peux exporter ton certificat depuis ton PC principal et l'importer sur ton PC de salon


Je tente ça ce week-end, merci pour ta réponse copain  :^_^:

----------


## Flecha bis

Bonjour les Murmureurs!


j'aurais souhaité moi aussi pouvoir murmurer à l'oreille des canards!


pouvez-vous valider ma demande svp?


Pseudo: Flecha

----------


## RaTTuS

Bonjour amis canards, bien qu'étant un rat je souhaiterais vous rejoindre sur le mumble pour pouvoir discuter avec mes amis palmipèdes.
Pseudo : RaTTuS

----------


## Mark Havel

Hey les grands maitres des murmures, il me faudrait, moi aussi, enregistrer mon pseudo sur votre serveur, en la personne d'*Aristide Rutilant*. 

Mon offrande :

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Flecha

----------


## RaTTuS

Oups ! J'avais oublié qu'il fallait rester connecté au Mumble. Voilà qui est fait !

----------


## Vader_666

RaTTus, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Mark Havel

Bah, je suppose que je suis resté connecté, mais ça n'est pas bien clair...

----------


## Sealied

Bonsoir !

Serait-il possible de vous rejoindre, siouplait ? Le pseudo est Sealied 

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Sealied  ::):

----------


## Mark Havel

Alors, il y a un truc que je n'ai pas pigé avec cette histoire de rester connecté sur Mumble... J'ai ajouté le serveur CPC dans mes favoris, entré mon pseudo, Aristide Rutilant, et ensuite, logiquement, il me jette et ça donne en gros ça, plus éventuellement le message d'erreur m'invitant à changer de pseudo :


Il y a un truc que j'ai manqué ???

----------


## Vader_666

Un espace dans le pseudo c'est invalide  ::):

----------


## Mark Havel

Et là ? J'ai laissé le message d'erreur pour voir...

Edith Cresson : Haaaaaa merci !  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Je viens de t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Keek

Salut tout le monde, 

Je serai ravi de pouvoir venir papoter/jouer de temps à autres  :;): 

Et pour le gif, un bien connu, bien vieux, je sais, mais celui qui me vient à l'esprit par défaut quand on me parle de gifs  :;):  -->

----------


## Flubber

Faut que tu sois connecté pour qu'on t'enregistre.

----------


## themarmoth

bonsoir, 

pourriez vous m 'enregistrer svp ?

pseudo  themarmorth

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Minouche

Coin,

Un petit enregistrement siouplé je suis trop impatient et connecté. Pseudo : Elios

----------


## Lili

C'est fait pour themarmorth & Elios. Enjoy \o/

----------


## themarmoth

merci lili

----------


## El DRuZ

Bonjour, j'aimerais moi aussi rejoindre le serveur mumble pour dialoguer entre gens culturés  :Cigare: 

Pseudo : eldruz

Merci d'avance !  Et gros bisoux plus ou moins appropriés.

----------


## Lili

C'est bon eldruz. Tu es enregistré.

----------


## Tifaron

Coucou vous, ya-t-il possibilité de me faire une petite place svp ? 



Mon pseudo: Tifaron

Merci  :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait Tifaron  :;):

----------


## Tifaron

Oh yeah, merci !

----------


## Arenot2be

Désolé, fausse alerte du à un mauvais certificat...  ::(:

----------


## meg

Salut les canards.

J'ai mon pote autiste ckloug coincé dans la marre aux canards, c'est possible de l'ajouter ?

D'avance merci !

----------


## Xirnos

Salut,

C'est possible de m'ajouter sur le Mumble afin de jouer avec des coin coin à BB2?  ::): 
Et voilà pour mon tribut :

----------


## Roland Flure

Moi sur le principe j'ai rien contre, mais par contre t'es pas connecté.

*meg* c'est fait pour ton pote, en revanche je ne suis pas en mesure de garantir son pseudo.

----------


## meg

> Moi sur le principe j'ai rien contre, mais par contre t'es pas connecté.
> 
> *meg* c'est fait pour ton pote, en revanche je ne suis pas en mesure de garantir son pseudo.


Merci !
T'inquiète pour le pseudo, Kouglof c'est parfait  :;):

----------


## Xirnos

Voilà je suis connecté, un oubli de ma part  ::|:

----------


## Grotngrom

Yop,
J'aimerait bien rentrer aussi, mis j'ai pas réussi tout seul :


Pseudo : Grot

Merci d'avance, je patiente...

----------


## Grotngrom

Je ré-essaierai une autre fois...

----------


## laetik

J'essaye de me reconnecter au mumble, j'ai récupéré mon ancien certificat mais ca marche pas (pseudo laetik)

----------


## Lagent

Bonjour, 

Mon disque dur a crashé et bien évidemment je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde du certificat. Promis celui la je le sauvegarde sur une clé / cloud / dd externe x3. Pseudo : Lagent



Merci bien par avance

----------


## Traindupied

Bonjour,

pourriez vous effacer et ré inscrire Traindupied s'il vous plait? ^^

merci par avance. ^^

EDIT avec le gif biensur

----------


## Grotngrom

> Yop,
> J'aimerait bien rentrer aussi, mis j'ai pas réussi tout seul :
> http://forestier.frederic.free.fr/im...93235666-2.gif
> 
> Pseudo : Grot
> 
> Merci d'avance, je patiente...
> http://forestier.frederic.free.fr/im...ie_gifs_07.gif


Second try


toujours *Grot*

_et je reprends ma place dans la file..._

----------


## Vader_666

Grot c'est fait  ::):  (pas par moi)

----------


## Mortadelle

Salut, 

Je vois un ajout de Mortadelle au Mumble des canard

----------


## Vader_666

Pas si la Mortadelle n'est pas connectée  ::):

----------


## Mortadelle

c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Laetik et Mortadelle, c'est bon  ::):

----------


## F4tsh0t

Salut, 

J'ai un besoin vital de parler avec des animaux de mon espèce.  :;): 
Mon nom Canard est: F4tsh0t

Laisser moi atterrir sur votre canapé vocal.


C'est le merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait F4tsh0t  ::):

----------


## Mortadelle

> Laetik et Mortadelle, c'est bon


thkx

----------


## laetik

Merci l'ami

----------


## Kirikou

Salut

name : Paris Hilton 

Jsuis une personne super gentille. Voilà voilà . Et j'ai pas d'amis :D

----------


## Sweeden

Formatage intempestif d'hiver. Laissez moi revenir please !

----------


## Vader_666

Fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## Vhanlay

Hola, possible enregistrement ?
Pseudo: Vhan

Merci !

----------


## Tim

Coucou les gens,
On dirait que j'ai un problème avec mon certificat, je ne peux plus me déplacer (bon il est pas tout récent, la dernière fois ça date de Wildstar ;-))
Est-ce qu'un enregistrement serait possible svp? Je suis coincé dans le lobby et j'ai rdv avec hijopr sur un chan à serviette ^^)

Merci d'avance!



EDIT : gif, s'en est fallu de peu pour que je l'oublie  ::O:

----------


## Kamigaku

Hey,

J'aurais aussi besoin d'un certificat, j'ai la final de Rocket League et je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai plus mon certif  ::(: 

Merci ! (pseudo : Kamigaku sur le mumble)

----------


## Joz

Hello,

J'ai tellement de choses à apprendre et à entendre  ::P:  que du coup, j'aurai besoin d'un certificat, Merci d'avance ! 

Mon pseudo est Joz !!

----------


## Reevo

Nouveau PC, Nouveau compte! :D
*Rivo1011001*

Merci
http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajnR95g_460sv.mp4

----------


## Taryaxxx

Bonjour,

Je collectionne les certificats mais je n'ai pas acces a ma collection pour le moment, j'en souhaiterai un nouveau.

Merci  ::): 


(GIF : rang ak contre bot)

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Joz et Taryaxxx.
Reevo je ne t'ai pas vu connecté.

----------


## Reevo

j'avais accès aux channels du mumble CPC ce matin encore, mais il semblerait que cela ait changé :C

Rivo1011001

----------


## Vhanlay

Merci au modo-rigolo pour le certif. Si un de vous aurez la gentille de remettre mon pseudo à l'authentique ce serait nickel ;-). Je reste dans la mare au canard.

Vhan

----------


## Flubber

> Merci au modo-rigolo pour le certif. Si un de vous aurez la gentille de remettre mon pseudo à l'authentique ce serait nickel ;-). Je reste dans la mare au canard.
> 
> Vhan


Nope. 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...-de-Certif-%21

----------


## Anaitis

Bonjour à vous,

Nouvel arrivant j'aurai besoin d'un certificat pour Mumble.
Mon pseudo est Anaitis.

Merci par avance.

----------


## Traindupied

Re bonjour je repost mon message ^^

Bonjour,

pourriez vous effacer et ré inscrire Traindupied s'il vous plait? ^^

merci par avance. ^^

----------


## Vader_666

Les deux du dessus, c'est fait  ::):

----------


## nicoyala

Salut à tous,

Je viens de me connecter au serveur Canard Pc de Mumble auquel je demande humblement l'accès.

Mon pseudo c'est : nicoyala

Mon gif c'est ça (mais c'est la première fois que j'en utilise un donc je suis pas sur que c'est comme ça qu'on fait):



Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Lili

C'est fait nicoyala.

----------


## Caligula

Ca fait plusieurs jours je me co pendant des heures, en attendant que quelqu'un vienne me certifier, ou bien me donner des droits, impossible, ni de poke, ni d'envoyer un message, personne déplace les gens. Système très mal fait, pas de modération.

----------


## Roland Flure

Bonjour !
Tu démarres très fort pour ton premier message  ::o: 
Comme tu l'as sûrement 

Spoiler Alert! 


pas

 lu dans le nom même de ce thread, tu aurais dû te rendre à la page 1 et y lire le premier post pour savoir comment te faire enregistrer. Je t'aide, c'est par *ici*.

Le système n'est pas parfait, mais se faire dire qu'il est _très mal fait_ par un nouveau qui n'a pas pris la peine de lire les règles de la communauté dans laquelle il débarque, c'est un peu fort.
En plus tu choisis un lundi pour nous faire ta sortie, et personne aime les lundis. Je viens de faire un très gros effort en t'enregistrant malgré tes manières. Prend le comme une main tendue.

Maintenant je t'invite à lire ce fameux premier post et à nous refaire un message correct, tu seras le bienvenu  :;):

----------


## Caligula

Bonjour et merci de m'avoir certifié.

Voici mon offrande :

[IMG]https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/600/1*xqdC7kKUlVlQmY0tIFKhHg.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

> Je viens de faire un très gros effort en t'enregistrant malgré tes manières.


Et quand il dit gros, je pense qu'il en dormira pas cette nuit !  ::ninja:: 




> Prend le comme une main tendue.


Pour une fois qu'elle prend pas de l'élan pour finir dans la gueule !  ::lol::

----------


## Roland Flure

Tu me connais si bien  :Emo:

----------


## Kilin

Bonjour, serait il possible d'avoir un accès sur le serveur ? :-)

Pseudo: Kilin

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Kilin

Merci  :;):

----------


## Ruhti

Bonjour, mon certificat est apparemment trop ancien, est-ce qu'il serait possible d'en avoir un nouveau ? 
Pseudo : Ruhti
Merci  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Ruhti  ::):

----------


## Ruhti

Merci

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Hello, mon certificat n'a plus l'air valide.
Est ce qu'il serait possible de me le refaire svp?

Mon pseudo est le même que sur le fofo.  ::):

----------


## Vader_666

Il n'y a pas (plus) de certificat à ce nom. Il faut te connecter pour que l'on puisse t'enregistrer  ::):

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Arf, je viens de me reconnecter.

----------


## Arwy

Bonjour, 

Mon pseudo est Arwy ! 

Merci !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait *Arwy*.

----------


## Capeta

Euh, j'ai fais une connerie... ^^'

Changement de machine, j'ai pas suivi le tutoriel concernant le certificat dont je ne peux désormais plus vous rejoindre sur le Mumble Canard PC.
C'est grave ?
Quelle est la procédure à suivre ?
Je règle en gifs ? 

:D

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Hello, mon pseudo est le même que sur le forum (et je suis connecté cette fois  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait pour *Focke_oeuf*.
*Capeta*, tout est indiqué en page 1  :;):

----------


## Capeta

J'ai posté ce message après avoir cherché une solution dans le premier post. ^^'
Je n'ai pas sauvé mon certificat présent sur mon ancienne machine.
Donc maintenant je suis incapable de me connecter à nouveau.

----------


## Roland Flure

J'avais mal compris, elle est pour moi celle là  ::): 
Je viens de supprimer ton ancien compte. Réenregistre toi avec un nouveau certificat, avec le même pseudo, et préviens ici quand tu seras connecté  :;):

----------


## Capeta

D'ak, merci bien.
J'y suis !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est fait.

----------


## Ganryuu

Hello les admins, merci d'enregistrer Ganryuu  ::):

----------


## Fraco

Madame, monsieur,
Je vous présente ma demande afin de rejoindre votre charmante communauté, ne fréquentant dans la mesure du réalisable que des gens beaux et intelligents. Appréciant cette légèreté de ton qui est la vôtre, il me serais fort agréable de me divertir à vos côtés via ce logiciel rustique mais nécessaire qu'est Mumble. Aussi, je m'empresse de déposer candidature et espère vous rejoindre tantôt pour d'amicales tueries, empoignades viriles et amorales ou courses endiablées dans le but modeste et avoué de vous mettre grave la pâtée.
En vous remerciant de vos précieux services, veuillez acceptez mes salutations les plus coin-coin.


Fraco (pseudo= Fraco, ça tombe à point nommé, avouez, huhu)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vader_666

Ganryuu et Fraco, c'est fait.

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Cimer  :;):

----------


## Dusky

Demande d'accès s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Flubber

Pas de soucis, voila la procédure à suivre : 
- Dire "Bonjour"
- Lire l'OP

----------


## Wobak

Et accessoirement avoir une signature à la taille supportée je dirais  ::lol::

----------


## F4tsh0t

je prend une mine contrit et de demande la suppression de l'ancien certificat. 
F4tsh0t.

----------


## nicolascook

Bonjour,

J'aimerai avoir un accès pour votre mumble. Je suis *smbe0*,

----------


## Lili

C'est fait smbe0.

----------


## skoum

Hello, puis je avoir acces svp ? 
Pseudo : Skoum

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Darkfun

Yop'

Quelqu'un peut me re-rajouter?

J'avais pas sauvé mon certif et j'ai reformaté ce soir : 

Yann_be

Merchi

C'est zarbi, je peux aller que dans certains chans genre rocket league, mais pas dans AFK par exemple :/

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Darkfun

Merci ;-)

----------


## Baalim

Hum, j'ai fait une toute petite bêtise en installant win 10 et, humm, heuuu, en oubliant de sauvegarder mon certificat.
Du coup, je suis puni et refoulé à l'entrée.

Y'a moyen d'arranger le coup ?  :Emo:

----------


## Shura80

Coin 

Une âme charitable pourrait me réouvrir les portes de ce lieu de luxure svp ? J'ai un ancien certificat mais il me laisse à la porte  ::P: 

Pseudo : Shura

Merci  :;):

----------


## Flubber

> Coin 
> 
> Une âme charitable pourrait me réouvrir les portes de ce lieu de luxure svp ? J'ai un ancien certificat mais il me laisse à la porte 
> 
> Pseudo : Shura
> 
> Merci


Bienvenue !

----------


## Shura80

Plutôt ça en fait  ::P:

----------


## Flubber

> Plutôt ça en fait 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4c34...79a4726e08.jpg


Fallait y penser avant d'oublier le gif  :Cigare:

----------


## Shura80

Erf j'avais po vu cette histoire de gif  ::sad:: 

J'avais pourtant tout fait bien, dit bonjour et tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Et moi, chuis puni ?  :Emo:

----------


## Flubber

> Et moi, chuis puni ?


Bah si t'es pas en ligne on peu pas faire grand chose, à part réfléchir à ton pseudo débile vu que t'as oublié le gif.

----------


## Baalim

> Bah si t'es pas en ligne on peu pas faire grand chose, à part réfléchir à ton pseudo débile vu que t'as oublié le gif.


Tu noteras que le gif, je l'avais donné initialement  :;): 
J'avais zappé -aussi- le fait qu'il fallait être en ligne.

Je me connecte, je poste un gif et j'attends de voir si une âme généreuse passe dans le coin

----------


## Carpette

> Tu noteras que le gif, je l'avais donné initialement 
> J'avais zappé -aussi- le fait qu'il fallait être en ligne.
> 
> Je me connecte, je poste un gif et j'attends de voir si une âme généreuse passe dans le coin
> 
> http://cdn.hitfix.com/photos/1532171...pisode-23-.jpg


Dit-il en postant un jpg  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Dit-il en postant un jpg


Ouais mais les gif me plaisaient pas  ::ninja::

----------


## flochy

Rho...
Tiens, en v'là un de gif animé  ::rolleyes:: 


Y'en a qui ne tiennent pas vraiment à leur pseudo on dirait  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim



----------


## Dred

Bonsoir,

Parait que c'est ici pour l'accès mumble. Je viens pour rejoindre des amis canards et ainsi me convertir.
Du coup serait-il possible de m'octroyer un accès svp ?  ::P: 

Pseudo : Dred

Merci

----------


## Flubber

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Parait que c'est ici pour l'accès mumble. Je viens pour rejoindre des amis canards et ainsi me convertir.
> Du coup serait-il possible de m'octroyer un accès svp ? 
> 
> Pseudo : Dred
> 
> Merci
> 
> http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/201...05685596-7.gif


C'est fait.

----------


## Dred

> C'est fait.


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Baalim

Merci pour moi aussi.
Cette fois, je sauvegarde le certif et je me l'envoie sur gmail. Bref, je suis les consignes, pour changer.

----------


## MisterCoco

Bonsoir ,
On m'as dit que il y avais des gens sympa sur mumble , et comme j'aime bien les gens sympas , bah je voudrais rejoindre le le mumble  ::rolleyes:: 
Speudo : MisterCoco
Merci d'avance  ::):  

Et le gif rigolo ^^

----------


## MoB

Ca a été fait avant ta demande. Mais comme il n'y avait pas de demande, il n'y avait pas de gif. En plus ton gif on le voit pas.
Du coup Bienvenue UnTropicoCoco. (Tu remercieras Konoro).

----------


## Nimo

Apparemment j'ai dû faire n'importe quoi en exportant mon certificat la dernière fois vu qu'après importation je ne semble pas enregistrer  ::(: 

Si un gentil admin pouvait donc remédier à cela, merci  ::): 

Pseudo : Nimo.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Nimo  ::):

----------


## Azriel666

Bonjour mon pseudo est Aze sur mumble pouvais vous me validez merci :D j'suis une connaissance de khalimerot

----------


## MisterCoco

Merci a vous  ::):  J'aime bien UntropicoCoco <3 je pense le garder <3 et ouais bizzar que le gif ne passe pas =I

----------


## JPKoffe

Salut,

Suite à un malheureux concours de circonstance, j'ai perdu mon certificat. C'est balo car je vais sur mumble une fois par an, et comme par hasard c'est ce soir que je dois y aller....
Si quelqu'un dans l'assistance pouvait m'aider à résoudre cet épineux problème. (pseudo : jpkoffe, j'ai recréé un certif, je suis online....).
Merci bien.

----------


## Vondudu

Salut à vous je viens de changer de pc récemment et évidemment je ne puis plus patauger dans la marre aux canards si un admin pouvait y remédier ça serait sympatoche. Pseudo: Vondudu

----------


## ShinSH

Jpkoffe c'est fait

----------


## Kromb

Bonjour, j'ai peut être déjà été inscrit par le passé mais mon certificat n'est malheureusement plus en ma possession.
Merci de bien m'enregistrer, 
Kromb

----------


## JPKoffe

> Jpkoffe c'est fait


Merci bien.

----------


## Vondudu

bon je viens de relire correctement il faut demander pour les certif il faut annuler l'ancien et mettre le nouveaux.
Autant alors partir sur mon deuxième pseudo.
Je demande un certificat tout neuf pour :TubeDeVaseline je reste co sur le mumble

----------


## MoB

Vondudu, j'ai effacé ton ancien certif. Reconnecte toi en Vondudu que je t'enregistre.
Kromb c'est fait pour toi.

Edit : Fait pour Vondudurêve

----------


## Kromb

Merci.

----------


## Shura80

> Fallait y penser avant d'oublier le gif





> Erf j'avais po vu cette histoire de gif 
> 
> J'avais pourtant tout fait bien, dit bonjour et tout 
> 
> http://www.123gifs.com/gifs/animal/c...123gifs021.gif


Maintenant que j'ai fait pénitence et tout, est-ce que je pourrais svp récupérer mon pseudo, à savoir Shura.

----------


## MoB

Pénitence de 2 jours ? Je crois pas que ce soit ce qui est mentionné dans les saints écrits du premier post.

----------


## Sao

Le parchemin en question :

----------


## Vondudu

merci masterofboulet ^^

----------


## Lonsdaleite

Bonjour, pouvez-vous accepter NexusTheLight sur mumble ?  ::):

----------


## Hamozus

Hello, je pensais être enregistré mais peut être que les certifs expirent ? 

Si c'est le cas possible de me réenregistrer svp, pseudo Hamozus.

----------


## oldskill

Hello, pourrais-je être enregistré ? Pseudo: OldSkill 

Merci !

----------


## Mithrorin

Away, is it possible de m'enregistrer sur le Mumble ?
Mon pseudo c'est: *Mithrorin*
Je vous en serai très reconnaissant.  ::lol:: 

*Merci d'avance les Canards !*

----------


## Sao

> Bonjour, pouvez-vous accepter NexusTheLight sur mumble ? 
> http://www.gif-maniac.com/gifs/41/40576.gif


DONE

----------


## Domarkius

Le chère "Domarkius" ici présent recherche un enregistrement sur votre mumble !

----------


## Strago

Bonjour,

J'ai installé mumble sur un nouveau pc, et mon certificat se trouve sur mon ancienne machine à...7000km de là où je me trouve actuellement...

Serait-il possible d'en avoir un nouveau (pseudo Strago)?

Merci !

----------


## Hamozus

On va finir sans le son ce soir Strago  :Emo:

----------


## Strago

Yep, faut dire que pour ma part je m'y prends vachement tard, j'avais oublié ces histoires de certificats avant de cliquer sur ton lien vers ce topic ><.

----------


## platinum1986

Bonsoir, 

Je vais tenté de participer à la soirée TTT de nonok voici mon pseudo sur le mumble : Platinum

Merci !

----------


## Vader_666

Platinum, Domarkius et Mithrorin, c'est fait. Strago, faut rester connecté !

----------


## Strago

Oups pardon, je me suis connecté.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Strago

Merci !

----------


## Shylar

Salut!

C'est possible de m'enregistrer sur Moumble? Mon pseudo c'est Shylar!

Des bisous!  ::):

----------


## Thuard

speudo mumble : Thuard 
Svp

----------


## mokimokoko

Yo ! Moyen d'enregistrer mokehmek ?



merci d'avance !  :;):

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Mokehmek. M'okay ?

----------


## platinum1986

> Platinum, Domarkius et Mithrorin, c'est fait. Strago, faut rester connecté !


Merci pour l'ajout !  ::):

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Shylar.

----------


## Bathory

Bathory pour un enregistrement

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour BathoryLaPaSonMarteau. Oui c'pas le pseudo demandé  ::):

----------


## Bathory

Bordel ça fait long comme pseudo.  :^_^: 
Merci.

----------


## Shylar

> C'est fait Shylar.


Merci!!  ::wub::

----------


## BaNaNa

Salut les canard, j'aimerais bien intégrer cette grande famille vocale  ::):  
pseudo : Pimigrolak

----------


## nephyl

Bonjour, 

Mon certif n'a plus l'air de marcher, Pourriez-vous effacer le certif : *Patou*  svp

----------


## PioarMario

Salut à tous, je voudrais rejoindre le mumble aussi :D
Mon pseud est PioarMario

En espérant une réponse rapide ^^

----------


## Sao

S'bon.

----------


## Makkintoch

Hello c'est *Makkintoch* pour un enregistrement !  ::wub::

----------


## blork

Hello

C'est possible de se faire enregistrer. Pseudo Blork sur le serveur. 



Merci d'avance.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Blork.

----------


## Redlight

Salut, j'ai sauvegarder 3 certif différent mais aucun ne fonctionne c'est chelou. Vous pourriez m'aider svp ?

edit : finalement c'est bon un canard bien veillant m'a aider.

----------


## Vader_666

Makkintoch c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Makkintoch

> Makkintoch c'est fait


Merci !!!!!   :;):

----------


## Quanard

Une âme charitable aurait-elle l'amabilité de me sortir de la mare aux canards ?  ::P: 

Pseudo : Quanard

Le gif de circonstance  ^^

----------


## Redlight

Le gif qui va bien pour Vader : like a boss

----------


## Bernard Génial

Salut, je m'appelle *Philantroll*, j'aime les bananes et qu'on m'ajoute sur Mumble.

----------


## shadowproject11

Hello !
Je garde mon pseudo perrave pour le mumble "shadowproject11" !

Et du coup après mure, mais mure mure mure réflexion....



DONAAAAAAAAALD

----------


## Flubber

Quanard et shadowproject c'est fait.

----------


## Quanard

Thx!

----------


## shadowproject11

Merci Flubber !

----------


## Redlight

> Salut, j'ai sauvegarder 3 certif différent mais aucun ne fonctionne c'est chelou. Vous pourriez m'aider svp ?
> 
> edit : finalement c'est bon un canard bien veillant m'a aider.



Juste une petite question, je peux effacer mes anciens certificats et faire un nouvel export pour être sûr d'avoir un qui fonctionne ?

----------


## nephyl

> Juste une petite question, je peux effacer mes anciens certificats et faire un nouvel export pour être sûr d'avoir un qui fonctionne ?


Je ne l'ai pas fait et mes anciens certifs ne marchent pas  ::cry:: 

Je l'ai déjà demandé hier mais,
Pourriez-vous effacer le certificat de : *Patou* ? svp

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

J'ai déjà mon Mumble mes canards, mais j'aimerais attirer votre attention sur l'application Mobile/Web/OS *DISCORD* (Je m'adresse également à ceux gérant le Mumble actuellement, Admin es tu là ?):

*https://discordapp.com/*

Topic traitant du sujet ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...r-%28social%29

Ce serait pas mal de remplacer le Mumble à terme par ce soft. Niveau qualité sur tous les points (et sécurité) c'est un MUST HAVE pour la communauté des canards.
Signons la pétifion  :Cigare:

----------


## Roland Flure

Non. Le son y est trop caverneux.

----------


## Wobak

Yop

Je vais voir pour éventuellement mettre un prototype en place, je reviendrai vers vous pour voir si ça vous tente.

Il faut bien se dire que Mumble aujourd'hui, c'est environ 200 personnes tous les soirs. Je ne connais pas la capacité d'accueil de discord, on verra bien.

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion, pas une obligation mon cher Roland.

La légèreté du soft, la sécurité, les fonctions, ce côté "user friendly" très sympa côté graphique. Après avoir testé, il n'y a pas photo. Mumble est préhistorique et je le reconfirme.
De plus l'appli mobile donne un sérieux atout pour les dialogues à distance ("J'arrive les mecs je sorts du boulot pour le raid")

A tester comme le précise Wobak, je pense que ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose de se moderniser en terme de plateforme d'échange pour la grande communauté des Canards.

----------


## Wobak

Du peu que j'en voie, le souci c'est que tout est hosté chez eux, donc tu n'as la main sur rien.

S'ils ferment ou décident que tu prends trop de ressources ou que t'es pas dans les clous, tu peux fermer du jour au lendemain j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Flubber

J'ai déjà étudié la question et discuté avec eux le mois dernier, et pour le moment, rien de self-hosted n'est prévu. Quand Skiant nous a parlé de Discord j'ai tweet leur Community Manager pour savoir ce qu'il en était d'une version self-hosted. Mais comme j'imagine que leur modèle économique va être basé à terme sur les fonctionnalités pour les gros clans (ouai les emotes payant ça suffira pas pour leur serveur et leurs ambitions) ce n'est pas près d'arriver.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ce n'est qu'une suggestion, pas une obligation mon cher Roland.


Je plaisantais en faisant référence au passage de Teamspeak à Mumble qui se fit dans le sang et les larmes (de sang)  :;):

----------


## NoVaCoRpS

> Je plaisantais en faisant référence au passage de Teamspeak à Mumble qui se fit dans le sang et les larmes (de sang)


D'après les derniers com' ça sent bien une fois de plus le sang et les larmes de sangs XD

C'est encore en phase de dev, d'autres fonctionnalités vont faire surface.
Mais je persiste et signe c'est l'avenir de la plateforme sociale IG en terme d'efficacité.

----------


## Flubber

> D'après les derniers com' ça sent bien une fois de plus le sang et les larmes de sangs XD
> 
> C'est encore en phase de dev, d'autres fonctionnalités vont faire surface.
> Mais je persiste et signe c'est l'avenir de la plateforme sociale IG en terme d'efficacité.


Peut-être mais pas en termes d'indépendance et de confidentialité.

----------


## flochy

Ouais mais les modèles gratuits, indépendants et sécurisés, c'est has-been.

Il faudrait un mumble propriétaire, avec une version premium. Lançons un crottefounding.

----------


## badmad

Ipitibadmad, j'ai pas de gif faites ce que vous voulez avec ce pseudo tant que vous m'enregistrez.

----------


## eystein

Sur reddit :

"DiscordDan We won't be providing self-hosting any time soon."

En pour eviter le tl;dr, ils disent t'inquetes on gere tes données et promis on les vendra pas. Craché juré. Si je mens je vais en enfer.  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Pourquoi je sens poindre le retournement de veste une fois qu'ils auront énormément de monde dessus ?

----------


## Wobak

Je confirme que sans version self-hosted, on ne basculera pas dessus.

----------


## Lili

C'est bon pour Ipitibadmad.

----------


## badmad

Merci quand meme.

----------


## nephyl

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mon certif n'a plus l'air de marcher, Pourriez-vous effacer le certif : *Patou*  svp
> 
> http://a402.idata.over-blog.com/0/39...leil_20gif.gif

----------


## Ric

Salut,

C'est possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble.  pseudo: Croustibat

----------


## Glasofruix

Hello, j'aimerais vous rejoindre sur mumble, pseudo: Glasofruix

----------


## HugoSxi

Bonjour,


Mon petit gif enregistré par moi-même ( mais issue du film 12 Rounds 3 )
Pseudo : HugoSxi
Enjoy et merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Patoux, Glasofruix et HugoSxi.

----------


## nephyl

Mercix  ::):

----------


## Chivastein

Chivastein s'il vous plait!!

----------


## Croissant

Bonjour bonjour, 
pourrais je être enregistré sur le mumble sous le pseudo de croissant siiivouuuplééééé?

Oui j'avais peu d'imagination alors j'ai mis un gif de one punch man, anime plaisant que j'ai vu il y a pas longtemps

----------


## AeonTyphon

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le serveur de Mumble.
En passant, je vous remercie pour cette grande initiative.

Cordialement,

AeonTyphon

----------


## Sao

> Chivastein s'il vous plait!!
> 
> http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/201...4618744-20.gif





> Bonjour bonjour, 
> pourrais je être enregistré sur le mumble sous le pseudo de croissant siiivouuuplééééé?
> https://media3.giphy.com/media/arbHBoiUWUgmc/200.gif
> Oui j'avais peu d'imagination alors j'ai mis un gif de one punch man, anime plaisant que j'ai vu il y a pas longtemps





> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais être enregistré sur le serveur de Mumble.
> En passant, je vous remercie pour cette grande initiative.
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> AeonTyphon
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/gXhBZfzijya76/giphy.gif


Combo X3, c'est fait.

----------


## pesos

Bonjour ici.

Ça fait un petit moment que je n'étais pas passé sur le mumble, alors j'imagine qu'il y a un bordel au niveau de mon certif parce que je ne peux pas changer de chan. Je précise que j'ai lu la FP, mais "enregistrer" est grisé dans mon menu.

J'étais enregistré à l'époque, j'ai formaté depuis bien-sur mais là je peux me connecter avec mon pseudo.

Que dois-je faire ?  :Emo:

----------


## Roland Flure

Ton pseudo sur Mumble c'est pesos aussi ou autre chose ?

----------


## Chivastein

Merci Sao!! ::wub::

----------


## Croissant

Merci beaucoup msieur !

----------


## pesos

> Ton pseudo sur Mumble c'est pesos aussi ou autre chose ?


Oui pesos tout court  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Mais t'es pas connecté là, si ? Je te vois pas  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de te voir passé mais tu t'es déconnecté aussi vite. Revenez maintenant, sinon je peux rien faire  ::(:

----------


## pesos

J'arrive !

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est bon, t'es enregistré. Par contre tu feras gaffe, je viens de te ranger avec les Prix Nobel de League of Legend  ::ninja::

----------


## pesos

:Emo: 

Merci !

Du coup faut que j'enregistre mon certif j'imagine ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui. Tu devrais te l'envoyer sur ton webmail préféré  :;):

----------


## pesos

Ça roule, encore merci !

----------


## Glasofruix

> Fait pour Patoux, Glasofruix et HugoSxi.


Merki  :;):

----------


## Reag

Monseigneur, j'ai peché. A la suite de mon formatage + changement de pc, mon certif s'est perdu dans les méandres de données que j'ai récuperé. Puissiez vous m'absoudre, vous me veriez heureux de cirer vos bottes.

Je m'appelois Reag auparavant, vous seriez trop bon de me certifier mon nom de nouveau.

Je partagerai mon trone avec vous.

----------


## MoB

Il faut être connecté pour ca Reag.

----------


## Ric

> Salut,
> 
> C'est possible de m'enregistrer sur le mumble.  pseudo: Croustibat
> 
> http://animatedgifs.a.n.pic.centerblog.net/8fbb9408.gif


Moi même je ne l'étais pas l'autre jour. C'est chose faite  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

Salut,
Il fonctionne le serveur ?
J'ai le message 


> La connexion au serveur a échoué : L'hôte distant a fermé la connexion.


PS: Nopitch viens de m'apprendre que l'on avais banni, parce que j'avais un problème  ::cry:: 
Quelqu'un aurait il l'amabilité de me débannir  :Prey:

----------


## Flubber

> Salut,
> Il fonctionne le serveur ?
> J'ai le message 
> 
> PS: Nopitch viens de m'apprendre que l'on avais banni, parce que j'avais un problème 
> Quelqu'un aurait il l'amabilité de me débannir


C'est quoi ton ip (les deux dernieres série de chiffres suffiront?

----------


## Voodoonice

0.10  ::unsure::

----------


## Flubber

> 0.10


Accepte moi sur steam.

----------


## Drakken

Une petite demande d’accès au mumble sous le pseudo Drakken, svp




Merci

----------


## Kupid

Hello les canards!
Mon pseudo mumble est Tama et je n'arrive plus à changer de chan comme auparavant!
Si je pouvais retrouver les droits ::): 
Merci bien!

----------


## Reag

> Il faut être connecté pour ca Reag.


Quelqu'un m'a validé discretement, du coup j'etais deja sur un autre chan. Desolé du derangement. Mais merci quand meme !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Drakken et Tamalou.

----------


## Kupid

Merci ::):

----------


## Vaaal

Bonjour à tous,

Crash PC toussa toussa ... puis-je être ré-enregistré ?
*Valichoupette*

Un grand merci

----------


## Naiaphykit

Salut, apparemment faut que je sois de nouveau enregistré, du coup, un admin pourrait-il le faire siouplaît ? 

Pseudo : Naiaphykit

Merci !

Edit : le gif.

----------


## MoB

Fait pour les deux au dessus.

----------


## Shura80

Le temps indiqué dans les saints écrits du parchemin concernant la Résurgence et la Pénitence étant maintenant écoulé, je sollicite la bienveillance des êtres supérieurs régissant ce royaume afin de recouvrer mon nom à savoir Shura.

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Krysteen

Salut,

Je reviens sur ce mumble après de longues années d'absence, est-il possible de m'enregistrer pls ?

Pseudo : Krysteen

PS : Je crois que j'avais déjà ce pseudo, donc c normal si il existe déjà (par contre j'ai perdu le certificat ...)

----------


## Lili

C'est fait Krysteen.

----------


## CaptCastor

C'est pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble svp!

Pseudo: CaptCastor

Merci d'avance et bonne fin de weekend!

----------


## Sao

> C'est pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble svp!
> 
> Pseudo: CaptCastor
> 
> Merci d'avance et bonne fin de weekend!
> 
> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2014-04-24-2.gif


Oké.

----------


## tibere

bonjour c'est pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble cpc

le pseudo  : tiberelabelette
merci d'avance.

----------


## Tygra

Bien le bonsoir !
J'ai plus mes accès  :Emo: 

Du coup si quelqu'un pouvait avoir la gentillesse de valider *Erys* ...

----------


## Sao

Ouaip c'est fait.

----------


## tibere

sympa de me les avoir mit aussi ^^
franchement j'avais pas le temps de balance un gif ..bref !!!!

----------


## Kupris

Coin,

Serait-il possible d'enregistrer *Kupris* siouplaît  ::): 

Un petit gif rigolol :

----------


## Sao

Oui!

----------


## Kupris

Merci mon brave  ::happy2::

----------


## Ness293

Suite a mon formatage j'ai perdu mon certif :D.
Donc si une âme charitable pouvait m'enregistrer de nouveau.

Pseudo : Ness
Ptit Gif :

----------


## Sao

Fait.

----------


## Ashnag

Bonsoir.

J'ai du perdre mon certif, donc pourriez vous me réenregistrer s'il vous plait ?
Merci d'avance
Pseudo : Ashnag

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rub1B

Bonjour, pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur Mumble s'il vous plaît ? Pseudo: rub1B


Merci d'avance  ::happy2::

----------


## darkmanticora

Yo les coins,
Suite a un changement de portable + pc fixe je n'ai plus de certificat sous la main  ::(: 
Cela serait possible de m'enregistrer de nouveau ?

Mon pseudo : manticora.

Merci bcp  ::):

----------


## Sao

> Bonjour, pourriez vous m'enregistrer sur Mumble s'il vous plaît ? Pseudo: rub1B
> 
> http://i.giphy.com/A606ZK1RPI760.gif
> Merci d'avance


Oui.




> Yo les coins,
> Suite a un changement de portable + pc fixe je n'ai plus de certificat sous la main 
> Cela serait possible de m'enregistrer de nouveau ?
> 
> Mon pseudo : manticora.
> 
> Merci bcp


Oui.
Avec la modif parce que t'as pas mis de gif.
Manticoraya.
Huhu.




> Bonsoir.
> 
> J'ai du perdre mon certif, donc pourriez vous me réenregistrer s'il vous plait ?
> Merci d'avance
> Pseudo : Ashnag
> 
> http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/a...rosoft20NT.gif


Connecte-toi !

----------


## darkmanticora

Lol m'en doutais  ::P: 
Mais j'ai jamais insere de gif ou autre sur un fofo ^^

Mais merci qd meme  ::):

----------


## Ashnag

> Oui.
> 
> Connecte-toi !


Je l'ai fait, impossible de rejoindre un channel. 
Je reste connecté, vu que ce serait une histoire de droits semble t'il  ::):

----------


## Lili

> Je l'ai fait, impossible de rejoindre un channel. 
> Je reste connecté, vu que ce serait une histoire de droits semble t'il


Tu es enregistré. Balade toi !

----------


## Ashnag

Merci bien  ::):

----------


## KaShaa

Bonjour,

Forcément j'ai oublié de sauvegarder le certificat Mumble quand j'ai réinstallé mon pc. Si un gentil admin voulait bien me redonner les droits !

Par avance merci !

KaShaa

----------


## padow

> Bonjour,
> 
> Forcément j'ai oublié de sauvegarder le certificat Mumble quand j'ai réinstallé mon pc. Si un gentil admin voulait bien me redonner les droits !
> 
> Par avance merci !
> 
> KaShaa


Tout pareil mais le gif en plus.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait KaShaa

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Padow aussi. Sauvegarde le ton certif  ::):

----------


## padow

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

> Le temps indiqué dans les saints écrits du parchemin concernant la Résurgence et la Pénitence étant maintenant écoulé, je sollicite la bienveillance des êtres supérieurs régissant ce royaume afin de recouvrer mon nom à savoir Shura.
> 
> Merci d'avance 
> 
> http://www.icone-gif.com/gif/horreur.../diable028.gif


C'est fait Shura  ::):  Tu as expié ton péché de Gif  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kashaa, je vais pas passer mon temps à te réenregistrer hein.

----------


## KaShaa

Hum je sais pas pourquoi mais ca a pas l'air de marcher ?

----------


## Vader_666

C'est refait, tu peux te déplacer là dans les salons  ::):

----------


## Dharma01

Salut !
On m'a dit, "faut v'nir ici pour s'enregistrer". On m'avait pas prévenu pour les gif chelous par contre.

Normalement c'est contre ma religion, mais j'fais une exception pour vous. (et parce que j'ai pas l'choix)


Pseudo : Dharma

Merci merci !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sao

Done.

----------


## seringue

Hello, je suis le newbie de service, si vous pouviez m'enregistrer.
Pseudo: seringue



Pas des masses de gifs sur le thème de la seringue ...

----------


## nox800

Salutations

pseudo nox

J'aimerai etre enregistré svp?

Merci

----------


## GrahamOfThal

Bonsoir,

GrahamOfThal, je souhaite pouvoir accéder au Mumble

Merci

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je propose GrahamOfTrolourd pour ce gif de 100 Mo !

----------


## GrahamOfThal

Faut bien montrer qui c'est le patron  ::trollface::

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour GrahamOfThal, nox et seringue  ::):

----------


## nox800

Merci!

----------


## Flubber

> Hum je sais pas pourquoi mais ca a pas l'air de marcher ?


Kashaa ta signature est trop grande, matte la charte du forum.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello, je suis le newbie de service, si vous pouviez m'enregistrer.
> Pseudo: seringue
> 
> http://www.ueom.com/wp-content/uploa...fermeria-2.jpg
> 
> Pas des masses de gifs sur le thème de la seringue ...
> http://www.gifsanimes.fr/images/seri...561345-341668/
> http://media4.giphy.com/media/G32S6UEja3eHS/200.gif
> 
> http://media4.giphy.com/media/qSkeBAKnY4I0g/200.gif


Mais si, je t'en file un sur un plateau :

----------


## tarask

Bonsoir puis-je être enregistré sur le serveur mumble si il vous plait?

----------


## Romer

Bonsoir messieurs

Je viens vers vous pour vous faire ma demande d'enregistrement au serveur mumble.

Mon pseudo : romer

Thanks in advance

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait pour les deux du dessus  ::):

----------


## beedees

Hello  ::):  , je viens m'enregistrer, du moins demander à ce que quelqu'un le fasse.

pseudo: beedees

Merci  :;):

----------


## lemonhis

Salut les canards

je souhaiterai vous rejoindre sur mumble. Si quelqu'un peut m’enregistrer.

Pseudo : Garulfo

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## eikizuka

bonjours désoler je suis enregistrer mais j'ai perdu mon certificat
pseudo:eikizuka

----------


## Vader_666

beedees et Garulfo, c'est fait.

eikizuka et DamDam j'ai supprimé vos utilisateurs, reconnectez-vous que l'on puisse vous enregistrer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

DamDam, c'est bon je t'ai enregistré.

----------


## mister Belette

Ça remarche ! merci beaucoup.

Désolé j'ai supprimé le message précédent avant de voir ta réponse, tu dégaines beaucoup trop vite blondin  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup il faut que je sauvegarde un nouveau certificat au cas où, ou alors mon ancien certificat reste valable ?

----------


## Vader_666

eikizuka c'est bon aussi  ::): 

Mister Belette il faut sauvegarder celui actuel là en ce moment, tu peux supprimer l'autre  ::):

----------


## mister Belette

Super c'est fait merci beaucoup !

----------


## Orhin

C'est possible de créer un chan "Overwatch" dans la section FPS ? Y'a que quelques canards qui ont accès à la beta pour l'instant mais ça va surement augmenter dans les jours/semaines qui suivent.

----------


## Sao

Ouaip c'est fait, section FPS / Overwatch.

----------


## D4nk Sc0pe

Bonjour,

J'aimerais trouver des gens sympa pour Vermintide. Si quelqu'un peut m'enregistrer avec le pseudo D4nk.Sc0pe@mlg.rekt , je lui en serait reconnaissant :D

----------


## CrowzixX

Salut les canards,

J'aimerais pouvoir rejoindre le serveur mumble pour m'enjailler =)

Pseudo : CrowzixX

En vous remerciant.

----------


## flochy

@D4nk Sc0pe : fé (carabosse)
@CrowzixX : fé (clochette)

----------


## D4nk Sc0pe

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Cinaub29

Salut tout le monde je viens pour le mumble
je me présente cinaub29
ca serais cool de m'ajouter SVP merci !

----------


## 1n914

Salut les coins coins ! 

Si à l'occasion on pouvait m'enregistrer sur le meumbleu des canards ce serait cool.

D'avance merci,

PIG  : Nonow

----------


## CryZy

Bonsoir messieurs les gentils admins, pourrait-on gentillement m'enregistrer sous le pseudo du gentil "Travica" ?
Merci bien.

----------


## Roland Flure

*1n914* et *CryZy* c'est bon, entrez  :;):

----------


## darkredisdead

Bonsoir, voici un gif de circonstance pour le pseudo "darkredisdead" a bientôt IG

----------


## Valentitix

Salut j'aurai à mon tour besoin d’être validé par les modos ! Pseudo Valentitix

----------


## Flubber

C'est fait.

----------


## Valentitix

> C'est fait.


 Merci  ::):

----------


## darkredisdead

Bonjour, un petit up pour "darkredisdead" svp  ::):

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Coucou. Besoin d'une validation.

Pseudo : Khalaan

----------


## Vader_666

darkredisdead et cinaub29 c'est fait.

Khalaan, il faut rester connecté  ::):

----------


## Paincru

Hello ! 

moi aussi, besoin d'une petite validation: Morganz 
merci beaucul !

----------


## 1n914

Hey merci de votre réactivité  ::): 
un ptit gif en rab du coup !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Merguez Freeman.

----------


## Paincru

> Fait pour Merguez Freeman.


mais euh.... je suis pas une Merguez   :Coco:

----------


## Linfame

Bonjour 

j'aurai besoin d'une validation par les modos !
Pseudo: Linfame



Merci !

----------


## MoB

Fait pour Linfame.

----------


## Linfame

Super merci  ::):

----------


## darkredisdead

super, merci beaucoup!

----------


## graft

Hello,

Need une validation.
Merci.  ::): 
Pseudo : Graft

----------


## MoB

Fait pour l'ami des animaux.

----------


## Gehenn

Bonjour,

Une petite validation please?
Merci.

Pseudo : Gehenn

----------


## tibere

enregistrement mumble.
le pseudo : tiberelabelette

----------


## Sao

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une petite validation please?
> Merci.
> 
> Pseudo : Gehenn
> 
> http://asset-c.soupcdn.com/asset/13191/8804_c9b4.gif


Ça a été fait (pas pas moi) donc c'est ok pour toi.




> enregistrement mumble.
> le pseudo : tiberelabelette
> 
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/d870910d2...f46ho1_500.gif


Toi t'es vraiment tout pourri en politesse.

----------


## Gehenn

Super, merci  :;):

----------


## tibere

> Ça a été fait (pas pas moi) donc c'est ok pour toi.
> 
> 
> 
> Toi t'es vraiment tout pourri en politesse.


 ben au départ t'as pas été très sympa non plus...
soi dit en passant mon premier message contient les salam haleck habituels !
mais si tu veux on fait la paix ;o)

----------


## Vader_666

tiberelabelette, c'est fait. Mais le manque de politesse annule la présence de gif, dommage.

----------


## Sao

> ben au départ t'as pas été très sympa non plus...
> soi dit en passant mon premier message contient les salam haleck habituels !
> mais si tu veux on fait la paix ;o)


Je m'adapte à mon interlocuteur.

----------


## tibere

> bonjour c'est pour m'enregistrer sur le mumble cpc
> 
> le pseudo  : tiberelabelette
> merci d'avance.


bah mon premier message était tout ce qu'il y a de plus correct , non ?
en tout cas je n'ai jamais eu de réponse ....
bref merci chefs  :;):

----------


## Vader_666

Tu n'as pas eu de réponse parce que si toi tu n'as pas le temps pour mettre un gif, nous on a pas le temps pour t'enregistrer. Dire ça c'est en gros le pire truc à faire sur ce topic, parce que ça veut dire que tu as bien lu les règles mais que tu n'en avais rien à faire en fait. D'où la non réponse (en partie, après moi en l'occurrence je suis passé à coté et puis les posts ont défilés et on a zappé).

----------


## mcr47

Bonsoir need une validation mumble. ::): 

Pseudo: XxJeTueIlsxX



Edit: Flûte mon gif marche pas. Je suis bon pour un pseudo ridicule... :/

----------


## Vader_666

Faut être connecté XxJeTueIlsxX. Et attention tof.canardpc.com ne garde pas le format gif (oui c'est pourri je suis d'accord :3).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu es enregistré  ::):  Et en punition je t'ai laissé ton pseudo, il est déjà assez ridicule comme ça :D

----------


## mcr47

Merci  :^_^:

----------


## Sin D

Bonsoir,  pseudo Sin et merci.

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Sin  ::):

----------


## Imladris

Bonjour,

Ce serais possible de m'enregistrer s'il vous plait. 
Pseudo : Imladris

Merci

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Imladris  ::):

----------


## Imladris

Merci ^^

----------


## Alexitou

Bonsoir,
Pourrais-je être enregistré s'il vous plaît?
Il parait que vous avez plein de joueurs Vermintide pas trop manchots.
Mon pseudo du forum est Alexitou, mais je voudrais utiliser Alexandre sur Mumble.
Merci beaucoup!

Voici un canard qui dance:



Alexandre

----------


## F4tsh0t

salut possibilté de remettre mon certificat a zéro car je l'ai effacé suite a une réinstal'

----------


## Sao

Oué c'est fait.

----------


## Goddamn

Salut les gasr !

Serait-il possible de m'enregistrer également? (pseudo : Goddamn)

J'ai envie de faire un peu de Vermintide avec vous  ::P:

----------


## Paincru

Bon ça serait cool de me remettre mon vrai pseudo mumble  ::):    Morganz

Dans les channels où on est plus de 20, c'est un peu la galere pour savoir qui est qui quand, in-game, le blaze est totalement different.

thank you !

----------


## Langbardr

Mon PC m'ayant récemment lâché, j'aurais besoin, s'il vous plait, de réinitialiser mon certif si possible.  ::rolleyes:: 

Mon pseudo était : Avelfaltazi.

Du coup il faudra aussi m'autoriser sur le serveur ensuite. Là je suis connecté sous "Avelfaltazi2", je sais pas si ça sert à grand chose.



D'avance, merci !  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Cet homme a du goût  ::wub:: 
Si personne l'enregistre avant, je m'en occupe dès mon retour à mon domicile personnel  :Cigare:

----------


## Vader_666

C'est fait Avelfaltazi, je t'ai même renommé sans le 2  ::):  C'est la puissance du gif ça.

----------


## Paincru

> Bon ça serait cool de me remettre mon vrai pseudo mumble    Morganz
> 
> Dans les channels où on est plus de 20, c'est un peu la galere pour savoir qui est qui quand, in-game, le blaze est totalement different.
> 
> thank you !


Siou plaits

----------


## Langbardr

> C'est fait Avelfaltazi, je t'ai même renommé sans le 2  C'est la puissance du gif ça.


Merci !  ::love:: 

Par contre j'ai déco-reco et le 2 est revenu, le salaud !  ::(:

----------


## Vader_666

> Siou plaits
> 
> http://i.giphy.com/dWzVwVYKv7Dkk.gif


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Paincru

> C'est fait


merci mais les blagues les plus courtes sont les meilleurs  ::|:

----------


## Sao

Ça dépend des blagues.

----------


## MoB

Surtout que si tu prenais le temps de lire le premier post (chose que tu n'as clairement pas fait malgré le titre du topic), tu saurais pourquoi tu es pas encore renommé mais bon ... ça doit te faire trop de lecture j'imagine.
Les textes les plus courts sont-ils les meilleurs ?
Répondez MAINTENANT !

----------


## Paincru

> Surtout que si tu prenais le temps de lire le premier post (chose que tu n'as clairement pas fait malgré le titre du topic), tu saurais pourquoi tu es pas encore renommé mais bon ... ça doit te faire trop de lecture j'imagine.
> Les textes les plus courts sont-ils les meilleurs ?
> Répondez MAINTENANT !


Sachant que suite à ma tumultueuse changement de config, j'avais zappé mumble CPC et ce qu'il fallait faire, j'ai bel et bien lu la 1ere page du topic, je me souvenais plus des histoires de certif toussa toussa... 
J'avoue que, peut etre à cause de mon proxy taf à la con ou tout simplement, peut etre à cause de mon manque d'attention j'ai loupé la partie en question.

Par contre, faut prouter un petit peu, ça sert à rien de s’énerver là dessus à coup de "ça doit te faire trop de lecture" "t'as certainement pas fait si pas fait ça ect...." et autres non gentillesses  ::): 

Se faire rembarrer à coup de pseudo marrant sur le mumble parce qu'on a fait une betise, c'est marrant et pas mechant, donc OK. Mais des postes et reponses agressives juste pour çà... c'est pas gentil   :Emo: 

surtout que hier j'ai mis un gif  :B): 

c'est pas grave, merci quand même pour l'enregistrement et promis pour la prochaine, je sécurise mon certificat.

----------


## MoB

Bouh je suis trop vilain en fait  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aller zou ! On a largement dépassé le nombre de post autorisé (qui l'eut cru !)
La suite ici http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...90#post9415990

----------

